# The Babydust Brigade



## emma narelle

hi ladies I'm just wondering if any one can help me Ive had all my blood test scans etc bfs tests all done just got my 1st appointment on the 6th of December and dnt know what to expect! and how long after this appointment will i start treatment? would be gratefull if someone can give me any answers thanks Emma xxxx


----------



## NatalieP

Hello 

Is this your first appointment with the fertility clinic? If so they may want to repeat some of the things your GP has already done, mine repeated the blood tests, and DH SA. They also added in a HSG and internal ultrasound oh and a chlamydia test. We chatted about past medical history and sexual histories. They were really nice and our appointment lasted about an hour.

Hope that helps a little bit.

Nat xx


----------



## emma narelle

hi thanks for the reply Ive had all them done at the hospital bloods and scan ect but haven't had the results back yet as i think they may discuss these at the appointment i know my tubes are blocked and i have pso and my partners sperm is low and not very mobile just wanted to know how long it will be till i start my treatment as Ive waited ages. i got told when i went last time the waiting list on the nhs for my appointment would be 10-12 weeks and then after my appointment it will go quick starting my treatment. xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi girls, hope all is well. Waiting is such a hard thing to do, as we all just want to get going. I had all my tests done on nhs, all bloods, chlamydia and so on, so did my partner, but only to save money as there was no way I was going to go on the waiting list here on nhs for ivf. I have blocked tubes as well... at the private hospital, all the did extra was a AMH test. I was told nhs doesnt to that test and you have to pay for it. maybe just make sure that all your tests, inc your partners tests are all done before your appointment, so it wont be none of that going back and forwards.... you can also ring up the hospital that you are being transfered to for ivf or icsi, whatever you are having done, to do a AMH test before appointment, so you will have all there in front of you ready on the 6th. 
xx


----------



## Guest

Hiya, hope you are well?

We had our first 'referal' appointment on 10th october after being told that the 2 sperm samples my hubby had done were both very very poor (the most recent the worst) I was expecting them to do more tests on me, i had had blood tests and they have come back really good. But the consultant said to go straight for ivf/icsi as my tests were good and it was just male factor. We went away from this app very shocked that it would be happening so quickly but excited too. receieved our forms to fill in (funding eligbilty) as we are nhs about 3 days later and an appointment was made for 2nd Nov. Didnt know what to expect from this app but the nurse went through the funding process with us, confirmed we have funding then went through what happens next. We are starting injections on my next cycle. Couldnt do it on the one straight after the app as it was only 2 days and she said the hiv/hep/spina bifida blood tests wouldnt be back in time so its my next cycle we are starting on, beg of dec. Our clinic is doing the AMH test at the same time as hiv etc

Sorry for waffling but hope this helps you, it is happening so quickly for us. Are you nhs or private? We were told on our first app that the guidlines for nhs is for treatment to be strated within 4 months of agreeing to ivf. I know some people havent had good experiences of nhs but ours so far has been really good apart from the old postcode lottery as we only get one chance  

Take care xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya Beckyboo - hows you? have you received all your meds then? Ive been told I cant start in Dec as of xmas and all that, office close, so waiting till Jan. 
xx


----------



## Guest

Hi hun, im not too bad thanks (for a monday lol) How are you?

Aw bet your gutted ! Be a nice start to the new year for you. Normally its quite depressing after xmas so at least that will be great to look forward to !

Not had my med yet, had all blood done so they should have the results by now and have worked out my dosage. Am going to be on Supricur (not sure on spelling ) and then menopur. Have got to phone them on day one of next cycle then go in for my injection training.. Scary !!

xxx


----------



## carlalouise

hiya girls hope your both ok im in the same position as you ...  i received my forms to fill in and got to take them back with ifdentification on 29th november had all test done including hiv,hepc etc so hopefully wont be long for me either ? xx


----------



## SarahScrafton

hi girls, 

Been reading your post and DH and i are in similar position. we've had our first referral at hospital and talked through GP blood test and sample results. I had to do another test AMH and DH another SA. Dr said if SA came back low that only option would be IUI or IVF. No matter what my results came back as.

DH both samples have come back Very Low, could i ask how low were you DH SA? as we don't have our next appointment till 23rd Jan and am desperate to know what sort of numbers they deem too low?

Thanks Sarah xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello girls, hope all is well. I got my nurse app tomorrow morning for proper start dates, but looks now like I will be starting around the 29th Dec  
Roll on tomorrow for exact dates lol.
Beckyboo - bet you can wait  
Sarah - my partner also has low sperm count, we got told a man should have around 60mill.. partners first test was 20mill, and that was classed as low, second test he did was 6mill!!! and that was classed as very low! and think half of sample wasnt even moving! but when you are doing ifv with icsi is sort of doesnt matter howlow sperm count is, or if sperm not moving as they are injecting it straight away - like a helping hand lol.
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Jelly  How are you? Good luck tomorrow hope they give you the dates to start that you want ! Made me feel so much better when i had my dates and knew when it was happening, even if it is a few weeks away lol

I cant wait, hoping af comes early lol, only just over a week to go now haha.

My hubbys was only about 2 mil, but like you said its not too bad with doing the ICSI. Its so amazing what they can do !! 

Good luck all

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hello girls, how is everything?
any updates? havent been on here much, as got my dates and nothing really happening until then lol.. such a waiting game
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im still waiting for my first consultation. Im so impatient


----------



## Guest

Im waiting for af, still lol, have had a few pains so fingers crossed she is coming early so i can get started !! After waiting another 21 days that is lol

Have you been waiting long Staceyemma?

How are you Jelly?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Beckyboo79 said:


> Im waiting for af, still lol, have had a few pains so fingers crossed she is coming early so i can get started !! After waiting another 21 days that is lol
> 
> Have you been waiting long Staceyemma?
> 
> How are you Jelly?
> 
> xx


I've saved up but been trying for 3 years before admitting we needed to investigate why the reversal hadnt worked. Its been painful and agonising but at least we know what we need to do now!  Soon I will be a mummy I just know it and u will be too!!! I WILL BE POSITIVE hee hee
Next Friday is consualtation day but hoping my AMH results are back by then they've taken a week now!!! Hubby is doing a new Sperm sample tomorrow morning he's gotta take his 'specimen' down before 10.30am 

Trying to be ready for this consultation! Its does cost £295 WE cant get funded on NHS as hubby has previous kids pls the vasectomy reversal... (so unfair ) what about me! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Staceyemma - thats not cheap for consultation but worth it hey   my first consultation was free (I am doing this privately all the way, not very good at waiting with nhs)
ahh bet you cant wait   fingers crossed for your mans test  
Beckyboo - roll on af hey.. funny isnt it, we never ever wanted them before hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly, I really like the clinic I think the total overall ids bout £100 with being an egg donor, even tho we have money coming soon I still hopefully can donate, I really want to do it.hubby has some accident compensation coming his way soon thank god!!! so as we aren't nhs funded at all if the first try doesnt work we might have a enough for a couple more goes.
I couldn't keep waiting to start tho... just in case we needed the money etc...the waiting was killing me   

Hubby is probably doing his bit right now   It has to be in before 10.30am.
I know it won't be good but we need a new updated result to see what we're dealing with!

So you're waiting for af? Come on af!!!!!! xxx hee hee


----------



## Jelly.B

Lets hope it will work first time around ok   I  am quite lucky, we have money so no matter what, we can afford as many times as it takes... just this waiting game driving me mad! I dont work, so all is in my head at mo hehe. Yes, I am waiting for AF, should be around the 9th Dec..... bring it on!
Dont worry re sperm test tho... my partner doesnt have good either.. but amazing what they can do theses days  
xx


----------



## Guest

Its so wrong when you cant get funding if one of you has a child. Just makes no sense ! Silly NHS, although we have been lucky so far with them, i know ive said this before lol.

Next friday will soon be here. There is so much waiting isnt there, wishing our lives away lol.

Yes never wanted it before haha but want it to be here now so i know when im starting injecting !! Also got my works xmas doo on sat night so be nice if its gone by then too lol  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - do you think af will arrive before sat? or can you enjoy a sneaky drink at xmas party  
xx


----------



## Guest

I hope & think it will. I am getting pains, and if i hadnt been late last month she would have been due tomorrow, so hopefully its gonna balance back out to then ! Thats what im thinking anyway lol. 

Was thinking about it earlier, and this will be the last 'proper' one for a while hopefully ! Exciting !!!!    

It will soon be happening for all of us 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - yes, def enjoy a few drinks, just think that you wont be able to during xmas  
Come on af - get here  
I still have to wait till around the 9th for mine.. hate this waiting!!!!!!! never stops does it
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just realised I put the total was £100 I meant £1100! 

I wish it was only £100 

Yes it is unfair when your partner has previous kids they dont even take into consideration that I have none.
I wrote to the PCT to appeal nothing at all... just a list of criteria was sent to me....
Good luck for you both I wish I was waiting on af feels like a million miles away for me right now but hopefully this time next year we'll all be mummies!!! isn't that a nice thought!!!!
Trying to upload my photo for my avatar but can't its askign for a website address for the avatar any idea??


----------



## Guest

You might find once you have had your consultation that you will be starting on your next cycle ! Then it will come round quickly !  

Yes we will all be hopefully looking forward to our babies first christmas !!     Exciting !!!

Deffo a few drinks on sat, have heard m & s do a lovely non alcoholic mulled wine so am going to get some of that for christmas, that and fruit juice. Oh the joys lol. Be worth it though   

Will soon be here Jelly, do you think yours may be early?

No idea on the avatar thing sorry, im not good at all that malarkey, just about managed to put my pic on here lol

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

staceyemma - know it isnt cheap.. but hey, my ivf with icsi is 4400! ouch!
I had a nightmare trying to get pic on. Try and save a pic down to your front screen, then copy it from there.... its asking for a website, as your pic will have one when you click into it, where all your oics are saved.
Beckyboo - my period is never really early! doh! its most likely always on time, give or take one day.. bet it will be late now as of all the stress tho hahaha
xxx


----------



## Guest

Only just over a week to go, will be here in no time   Ive been worried about the stress & it being late too, hopefully not though. Try not to think about it but thats impossible isnt it lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

just a little yes hehe..... so have you got all your dates thru then I take it.. when do you do et?
xxx


----------



## Guest

Havent got the dates for ec & et. They just said we are looking at mid jan depending on how i respond to the drugs. She said approx 2 weeks on each one so mid - 2nd part of january. I guess they will be able to tell me more when i actually start af and know what date i will be starting injections.

Have you got your dates?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, I have got all my dates thru thank god, as helps me to sleep   et 10th Feb HOPEFULLY
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Do you know what injections you will be on?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes, I got all my details and forms, dates the lot on my last consultation. I will be on Busereline and Gonal F
Treatment can take anythning between 4-6weeks
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

got all scans through as well..... but obv this can all be changed by a few days or so depending on af
xxx


----------



## Guest

I think thats why we havent been given dates yet, just rough ones as af may be late/early and with the xmas break i know part of the clinic closes for 2 weeks so she did say depending on my cycle i may have to be on the first injections slightly longer than planned. Will know more when af shows !!   All clinics are different i guess  

Im going to be on suprecur then menopur. Not sure if they are spelt right haha

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

just strange tho that you havent got full dates.. as you say, maybe some hospitals do it differently. Mine is also closed over xmas, think most are, I could have started early this month if it wasnt for xmas and closing times aarrgghhhh.. hehe, oh well.
I dont really get my dates tho, as one girl on here that goes to smae doc as me, she is starting one week after me, yet we are having ec at the same time, really odd, but maybe like you say, its diff from people to people
xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah ive just got approx dates. I dont mind too much as i know it will be happening around those dates, they might be able to tell me more when i do get af.

Funny how it is different from clinic to clinic and person. 

She may be on short protocol not long like us?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

no, she is def on a long one. Think its maybe cause I am going home to Sweden in Jan so maybe nurse putting me on drugs a little longer as couldnt make one of the scans... dont know, I will ask on my 21 day scan  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hopefully hubby has dropped off 'the sample!' by now!  hoping he raced on his motorbike to drop it off!!!  
Love him he's a bit wary of performing on demand! Im hoping his result will be better than before   But I guess thats what ICSI is for!

Cant seem to think of anything else at the moment


----------



## Guest

Ah that could be it then Jelly  

LOL stacey, its not nice for them is it. My hubbys second one, he had to it at the clinic and he said he could here people talking in the next room... A bit off putting lol !! I wouldnt worry too much though, like you say thats what ICSI is for  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

haha, my man did it at hospital too, and he could hear me and nurse giggling and talking outside hahahahahahaha...oooopppssss....

Will you found out results? We couldnt until we had next consultant app  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

These poor men ey it must be hard to do the do under the circumstances! 

Not sure how long it takes for results to come back hoping its before next friday!!!
Still waiting for my AMH results to come back   not happy my doctors keep lying about when they'll be back


----------



## Jelly.B

when did you have that test hun?
x


----------



## staceyemma

nearly two weeks ago they said it could be another 2 weeks one lady told me they were back, the other lady said they weren't very very confusing! why does it take so long?


----------



## Jelly.B

mone took one week max.. think even just 5 days.. I have no idea why yours is taking so long
x


----------



## staceyemma

Just had a text from hubby saying he couldnt do it because he woke up too late ( he had to get it in before 10.30am) GGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  Lazy ****! TO be honest he usually gets up early

One thing I ask him to do!I just hope when I see him later that he says he will be going down tomorrow or else!!


----------



## Jelly.B

naughty little man  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Men !!   Hope he does it tomorrow cos you cant do it if its been too long can you

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know  
He had fun telling the lady on the phone at the lab that his last 'ejacualtion' was Sunday Lunchtime right before his roast dinner so it'll be 3 days which is ok.

not happy with him right now


----------



## Guest

Aw bless him lol

I would be cross too. Ah well these things happen

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I would be angry too! when my man had to do his last test, I rang up to make the app and got told it would be Thurs, told nurse on the phone that I hadnt seen man for 2 weeks as hes been travelling and was indeed in need for some action hehehe.. nurse laughed so much on the phone and said fair enough and got him another app lol.

With a guy with low sperm tho, I have been told that you can leave it a bit longer then normal so sure you be just fine. Is your man taking any tablets for swimmers?
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah he's on Wellman conception hoping they do some good!  
No harm in trying is there xxx I was having such a good day too!


----------



## Jelly.B

Apparently its good for the man to take Co Enzyme q10 200mg as well.. good for the swimmers  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooh i'd not heard of those ones, mine is on wellman conception but will try those others too

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

maybe worth trying those too


----------



## staceyemma

oooh anew vitmain hubby will love me!!! where can u get it from


----------



## Jelly.B

Holland and barretts.. maybe Boots even.. a little bit expensive but worth it right   maybe just google it  
make him take it for not making appointment today lol  
x


----------



## staceyemma

Will do  
Ooh I'll have to contain myself from telling him off dont want to upset him if he has to do the do tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

very true hehe.. he has been naughty tho.. men needs telling off at times lol
Good luck and hope he can do the test tomorrow  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

A lady in the office today announced she is pregnant.
Happy for her as a few weeks before doctors told her she wouldnt conceive naturally she never had regular periods etc... lots of problems so she is over the moon. 

I felt a lump in my throat when she announced it, ooh I hope its our day soon girlies  
Think this site is going to be so valuable throughout xx

He had better do that test in time or else he won't ever need to do a test again cos he won't have a   to do it with !!! ha ha


----------



## Guest

I know what you mean Staceyemma, it is so hard hearing those announcements even when you are happy for them ! Its like all over places like ******** at the moment people seem to  be announcing it and im like when will it be my time !!

Its hubbys bday today, when i got his card on sat the husband cards were right next to the daddy ones and it really got to me, had to walk out the shop. Felt a right fool lol. 

This site is definately fab, would be lost without it now

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Beckyboo I have a good feeling for us all    

Whens af due ladies?


----------



## Jelly.B

know what you mean girls.... a friend of mine text me the other day to tell me she is preggie.. felt so upset, really does get to you.  
Had a bottle of wine to make me feel better.. head day after not so good hehe
was so hard for me to text her back saying congrats.. very happy for her of course.. just so aarrgghhh.. why not me.. oh well, will be our time soon ladies 
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

mine is 9th of Dec then another 21 days wait to start meds
x


----------



## Guest

Mine is due 3rd dec (this sat) then 21 days till start injecitons. 

When is yours due ?

Fingers crossed it will be soon our turn

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My af is due on 8th December but I cant start yet until I get this consultation out of the way you girls are ahead of me


----------



## Guest

Ah yes... silly me !!

Hoepfully it will be on your next cycle  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

you soon catch us up   I am hoping my af will be on time, should be... that means I start injections one day after my birthday.. surely a good sign  
xx


----------



## carlalouise

hey girls... i hope everything ok with all ... i went to my appointment on tuesday and was told we can start in january because of xmas .... so not long now carnt wait ... hows everyone doing?  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

cl - thats great news!!!   do you have dates yet or? when is af in Jan? remind me again what you are doing..ivf..icsi?? soz, got short memory hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just to let you know girls hubby did his SA test today YAY!
I had good AMH levels back so fingers crossed it wont be too long 
How are you all? xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi staceyemma  

Thats fab, yay, hopefully you wont be waiting too long !

I am good thanks, start d/r 23rd dec... Eeek getting nervous now, its all happening ! Emotions are kicking in lol

How are you?

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls,
staceyemma - that is great, good man   
Beckyboo - all good I hope, sooo excited for you  

I have come on early!!! Need to phone clinic tomorrow morning as all my dates will now change. I bet I will have my scan on my birthday, well better than having it day before as away so cant do it.. fingers crossed for me  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Beckyboo Im feeling good thank you   good luck for the 23rd I cant wait to get to that stage!!
Ooh Jelly let us know what the clinic say Im so excited for you both.

I will pray every day for you    

Only two days til my consultation!!! I can go straight to the screening tests apparently on Friday as I already have had my AMH done  Wicked!!! hopefully that shaves off one appointment. They told me I had to come back for screening tests at second appt as the first consultation includes AMH- but I already done this!!!!! 
hoping SA results are ready today or tomoz xxxx

Love to you all


----------



## Jelly.B

hiya ST - I really do hope you get to know result of it soon    great news re app also, its soooo nice when everything starting to klick into place  
I will phone my clinic a bit later, they open at 9am, but they are always so busy in the morning. Came on last night, the pain I was in was out of this world... still bad this morning.. maybe what I needed to expect from op. So take it my start date will be the 28th Dec   my birthday! must surely be good hehehe
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girlies  

Hope you get your date soon Staceyemma, it will all happen so quickly then, maybe next cycle?   xxx

Have you rang the clinic Jelly? Must be a good sign if you start on your bday, deffo   Hope the pain has eased off

Im so excited & emotional lol

Its happening for us all 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girl, yes phoned, and will still start on same date, 29th, as they close up to then.. oh well doesnt matter, means I can have a sneaky last glass of champagne on my birthday hehe. Got app for first injection 29th at 9.15. They will show me hoe to inject and also do it for me that day, cant wait.. so now its just yet another waiting game... but will prob go quick, busy over xmas, in Sweden and when I come back, birthday then this so will fly by  

Hows you?

period pains still.. really bad one this time, felt ill last night   .. but must be because its the proper first one since tubal removal.. 
xxx


----------



## Guest

OOh exciting !!  

Ive had my schedule today, finally. Got my first inj & lesson lol on 23rd as thought, then baseline scan isnt until 18th Jan !! I think its so long because of xmas closing etc   Bit disappointed as it means it will all be happening later than i thought. But i shouldnt moan. At least it is happening !!

Shaking now & am a bit teary lol

Yes it will fly now i think, esp with xmas break and all that !

Hope your tummy gets better soon   Not fair is it 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

That is fab news re schedule   you must be sooo happy  
when is your et?
ohh hun, dont be nervous, you be just fine, we all will   its an exciting time  but of course we will all go thru our ups and downs.. just life for you.

Tell me about it.. pains from hell for sure.. never had it for sooo long before! But hey, I shouldnt complain, its here, got a set date..... 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Havent got et date yet, on our last app she said they would know that on the pre theatre scan and if all goes to plan it will be the next day or day after. So am thinking 31st jan/1st feb. Something like that  

It is exciting isnt it. Will soon be here for all of us. Certainly a roller coaster of emotions coming up i think    

Yes that it, you have your date, be all worth it    

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

its weird cause I havent really been feeling upset or anything like that.. except when a friend told me she was preggie, and my sis now thinking of a third! other than that, all of this hasnt really affected me.. maybe it just havent hit me yet hehe!
Is your man ok about it all?
xxx


----------



## Guest

It may not have hit you yet, or this just might be your way of dealing with it   We are all different  

Im very emotional anyway. I always have been, too emotional i think lol so this has made me 10 times worse and havent even started meds yet  

Yeah he is ok, well he is getting better. When we were first told we had to have icsi he didnt really want to talk about it, i think partly through guilt even though i dont feel any differently towards him, it could have easily been the other way around. And i also think he worries i get my hopes up to much (we have friends who have gone through icsi this year and are now 20 weeks preg, the are male factro too) so i think he thinks im thiinking if it happened for them, then it will happen for us. Which i dont think that at all. My work colleague went through it 6 yrs ago and had a m/c at 8 weeks. So i know it doesnt always work. But i am positive about it, i think it helps lol. He is talking more about it now its getting closer which is good. Sorry i rambled on a bit there  

How is your man about it all?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

think I just dont want to put all of my heart and soul into the first go I guess..... sounds bad, but I cant have too high hopes, as that will make it worse for me.. so I am a bit like what is meant to be will be stage at mo..... I dont think stopping drinking, eating certain things is going to help anything.. no one getting preggie normally woyld do this.. suppose that is how my head works.. once I start injections I will most likely have all sorts of emotions going thru me hehehe, as I am a bit *strange* when on period, lol, I get very teary then!  
My man is Australian, that should say it all.. hahaha... he is the most relaxed person I have met so his fine, keeps telling me its all out of our hands, we cant do anything really and its true.. all I can do is take injections when told too and thats it. He keps on saying no point in worrying now as we havent started yet, but you know what we girls are like, and I do stress a lot about things.. but suppose I am more laid back after meeting him lol. But like I said.. sure I be all over the place in a few weeks time 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah what you have said makes total sense . I am the same in thinking what will be will be.  

I am a bit obsessed by the what to eat drink etc. Im not a big drinker anyway so im not to bothered about not drinking and i will be eating the recommended foods. In understand what you are saying about others who get preg. But i just feel i need to do whatever i can to help as its enough of a struggle anyway   Although saying that i am worrying about my hair, i normally dye it but people are saying it can be harmful to baby so im not sure about that one. I dont want awful roots but dont want to risk anything lol. 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Beckyboo and Jelly EEEEEKKK how exciting for you both!!!! 
Hoping my next cycle will be a go a green light to go!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

I have a few glasses of wine here and there.. and I eat very healthy as it is, cant do much more than that hehe.

When it comes to your hair, why dont you ask your hairdresser? I col my hair too, but I dont use bleach.. its more bleach products that can affect the inside, not normal dye col
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

helloooo stacey - have you heard anything back from result?? 
You ok?
xx


----------



## Guest

Think i will ask the clinic when i go on 23rd, see what they sa. Was going to ask my hairdresser on sat as i last had it done then but i didnt. Depending on what clinic say i might have it done end of jan before ec (it till need it by then lol) and maybe wait until 12 weeks to have it done again   we get a bfp that is  . Oh i dont know ! Yeah it isnt bleach, i used to have blonde but changed last month, am now dark red   So many things to think about ""

Hey Stacey, you ok hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes do taht, ask your hairdresses, even maybe just call her/him and ask so you have it sorted in your head, as know things stays there forever hehe.
Somtimes I just think that its best to ask a direct person.. ppl will be told different things here so I would just put my trust in  your own hair dresser  

Blond to brown/red.. big step, good for you ) join the dark side lol
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm very good feeling so excited for you two!!! 

I feel supporting each other and being positive throughout will make a huge difference. I am usually a total worrier and think the worst is going to happen. 

Ooh Im so impatient. GIMME those injections! hee hee  

You ladies at home (or work?!!!! )


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats a good idea, am seeing her next week for waxing so will ask her then  

Yes big step, had been blonde for about 6 years, went to brown last month then red on sat. I love it though and it feels so much bettter condition than before. It was getting like straw with the bleach & straighteners haha

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No SA results yet hoping its tomorrow the secretary at the surgery promised to email them to me when they come in so I might just pester her one more time!


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - thats great, bet you cant wait..... I am at home (I dont work) on sofa, bloody af killing me  

Becky - ohhh sounds lovely. I had my hair a=red a few weeks back, now gone to dark brown again. But know what you mean, gives it sooo much mor life  
xxx


----------



## Guest

I think it deffo helps having others to talk to on here, be lost without it now. And its getting manic on here now its so close ! So many people going through it at similar times !

Keep pestering  

Im at work....Boohooo  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im due AF tomorrow, oh joy! I keep secretly wishing Im magically pregnant before starting all this IVF stuff and hoping af stays away (as if!!!) Ive convinced myself so many times Ive been pregnant when obviously I wasnt!Its mad how you can make yourself believe you are even when the test says no!! I'll faint if I ever see apositiive, I'll dance and scream and cry I think!!!

It was painful time after time the disappointment and there was so much pressure in the bedroom too especially ovulation day poor hubby. So in that way the pressure is off. 

I hope you're ok Jelly take care and relax 

*Aerodynamically, the bumble bee shouldn't be able to fly, but the bumble bee doesn't know it so it goes on flying anyway.*


----------



## staceyemma

Beckyboo79 said:


> I think it deffo helps having others to talk to on here, be lost without it now. And its getting manic on here now its so close ! So many people going through it at similar times !
> 
> Keep pestering
> 
> Im at work....Boohooo
> 
> xxx


I'm at work too  I think I'll send the secretary another email!!!


----------



## Guest

My boss has just come back so i gotta be careful now  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe what are you girls like lol  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Naughty naughty ha ha my boss is sat opposite me!!! ahhhhh!!! no shes really nice actually she knows about the whole ICSI thing   not about FF forum tho


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe maybe not tell her about that lol 
x


----------



## Guest

My boss knows too, been dead good too but yeah doesnt know about this. I dont think haha

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No no  
I do love my job so grateful to have a non stressful job and supportive boss 
Isn't it funny with IVf that you get excited at the smallest things- new appts, injections, dates etc!

I really do feel our babies will be loved and wanted so much. I look around and see so many mothers who look fed up and complain about having kids and how they ruin your life....
I am glad in some ways I am off down this road because my little bundle will be so loved and wanted and I am so ready to be a mummy. Its preparign yourself for the worst I guess too I want to be positive but not overly as I know it doesnt necessarily work first time. I have a friend and it worked second time for her and she treasures her little boy so much. They had to go down the ivf route as her DH had amotorbike accident and is paralysed from the waist down, hes so chuffed to be a dad and without ivf that would never have been possible xx


----------



## Guest

Awww it is so nice hearing success stories  

They certainly will be loved when they come along, for all of us  

What clinic you at hun?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

CRGW its a new clinic in Cardiff not too far from me I live in Hereford so it was either Cardiff or Brmingham. Ive been following a user on here who is currently pregnnant with twins from CRGW and had treatment there they seem so lovely. xxx

What about you? Where areyou  having treatment?


----------



## Guest

Its always good when you hear of people at the same clinic isnt it, esp when good !!

I live in Stafford but my clinic is Burton Centre for Reproductive Medicine, Burton on trent, Staffs. Not seen many people that have had treatment on here, there.     Trying not to let that worry me though lol Just coincidence probably lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I live in Buckinghamshire, having treatment at Chiltern  
xx


----------



## Guest

How are you both today? 

Im dosed up on paracetamol & lemsip, feel like poo   

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im good thanks sorry to hear you're I'll. I'm looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Hi hun, is it your appointment tomorrow?

FIngers crossed you get the go ahead for this cycle.    

Let us know  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls, 

Sorry to hear you unwell Beckyboo   I have had horrid af pains for days now and frankly getting a bit cik of it! Had one glass of wine last night as thought might help, tablets doesnt.. but ended up feeling so ill that I went to bed  
Hope you feel beta soon

Stacey - good luck on your app!! Tell us all about it after  
Did you get result from test?
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes it is appointment tomorrow sooo sooo excited I'll let you
Know how it goes!!! Xxxxx take care both xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im feeling a bit better today ta hun. Got a runny nose today   Hope youre better

Good luck today Staceyemma

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Appointment went well they did an ultrasound of my ovaries and womb and said it looks perfect. Had my screening bloods and wee test they said results will be 3-6 weeks so that'll be a long wait for me then the next appointment will be to sign paperwork and plan egg collection and treatment. I think I had about 2 litres of blood taken hee hee the clinic is fab they're so so nice xxxx hope ur ok lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats fab hun ! It will soon fly by, especially with christmas being inbetween

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks beckyboo how are you? 
Took me ages to wee in the pot I just didn't want to go!!
Ha ha


----------



## Guest

Haha, ive not had to do that. Just the blood tests  

Im good thanks hun, its friday yay ! Roll on 4.30  

You ok?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Very good ta glad the balls rolling now.... I took the day off so I'm going to clean the house then chill out this evening.  Xxx


----------



## Guest

I cleaned last night, tonight will be painting my nails & packing for the weekend  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Well that's the kitchen clean   are you off somewhere this weekend? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Just off to my inlaws. Its my mother in laws 60th bday so we are all going for a big family meal sunday. but we are going to their house tomorrow. I love going their they really look after us. Like being on holiday lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds great I hope you have a great time xxx
Not long for you hey I hope it goes great for you and jelly it looks
Like it all happened quite quickly for you I bet you're so excited!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls, 
Great news Stacey re app. Bet you sooo excited now  
Have a great weekend away Beckyboo  

I am loving this weather, cold but sooo sunny, enjoy the weekend  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey jelly yes I'm so excited but fed up of waiting and it's been only two days. 
Havent  been able to sleep properly one minute excited then scared thinking if it doesn't happen....

Can't think like that tho can I?  
So frightening and so much to take in I just wish I could get going  

Oh well I got u girlies to cheer me up 

Hope u had a great weekend xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, hope you had a good weekend & are both well  

I cant believe i start d/r next week. Its gonna be here so quickly, and will be for you 2 aswell. I dont know where the time is going !

I dont seem to be able to think of anything else, it is deffo taking over my life lol. As much as i know its not guaranteed to work, i am still staying positive, we only have this one go and the only thing that is keeping me going through it all is that it will work. I have to stay positive, I cant think about it not working. At the moment i have hope, if it doesnt work, well... i will have to cross that bridge if it comes    

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes, we all need to stay positive  

Beckyboo - do you only get one chance at ivf thru nhs or??
Stacey - get used to the waiting game when it comes to ivf lol.. I have always been a planner, like to plan my days way before hand, you should see my diary hehe.. unfort with ivf, you just cant until you have your af.. even then things are not set in stone. Hate it!! hehe
I found it hard to sleep at start too, but it does get easier, my advice is to get it all out of your system as much as poss.. or it plays with your mind, just before bedtime  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah we only get one shot on nhs, and i dont think we could afford to do it private, well im pretty certain we wont be able to. They will freeze any spares on the nhs for 3 years though so we will do that just in case we come into the money lol. So the pressure is on me  

I have found i have slept better since knowing it was going to happen on my next cycle. I think it helps when you have it in your mind when it is going to be. Now its so close though i can get off to sleep when i go to bed no problem, but i am waking up early and thinking about it and then cant get back off to sleep lol.

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

what is ivf doing to us all hey lol  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I think if I had a 'date' in my head I might chill a bit! 
Oh well I'll be able to follow u girlies and cheer you along! 

I understand the pressure with money we couldnt have any cycles ont he nhs but an egg donor cycle is only going to cost me overall £700 I wanted to help another lady too if possible.

Luckily me and DH have moeny comign from an accident he had in the next few months so hoping that will will be our back up moeny. But ladies it will work first time for us!!!

Is anyone trying any acupuncture, yoga etc that kinda stuff alongside IVF?

I keep picturing myself as a mummy this time next year and i get soooo excited!!!!!

xx Love to you both xx


----------



## Guest

£700 thats really good !! Its a nightmare isnt it. Money !!  

But yes it WILL work first time for us all   It has to   

Im the same keep thinking about buying the baby or babies   things for christmas and how different it could be next christmas  

No ive not tried anything like that, and to be honest i probably wont, not my sort of thing really. And again, more cost  

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Not my kinda thing either really just one lady on here sent me a strange message saying she had tried ivf lots of times and the last time it worked she had a few sessions of acupuncture and recommended I do the same I dont have the money luckily xmas is all sorted but my cupboards are bare and I dont get paid until next week  

Oh well I've survived worst and the moeny has been spent on something magical  

We also had to pay £500 in blood tests which is returned to me at egg collection so hoping I get that far and Ive decided the £500 will be spent on a nice weekend for me and DH.

I would ideally like twins but I heard they try and discourage you from it? What your opinion, I want two put back in if possible.

Praying for us all  

So what are your estimated Egg collection days etc...


----------



## Guest

I get paid this friday, early for christmas thankfully lol. Have just got to buy a couple more pressies then we are sorted. Have got both families at ours this christmas so its going to cost a fortune in food, but inlaws are buying the booze lol and my mom is contributing to the meat so that will help  

Im thinking the same about the twin thing. Esp as couldnt afford to do it again, i know it would be hard n that but it would be the family i have always wanted in one go. If its only one then yes of course i will be happy but i never wanted to have an only child so i would be over the moon with twins. Our clinic do try to encourage single transfer but have said they will put 2 back if they are not top quality grade. I am going to push push push for 2. My friend had ics a few months ago and had 2 put back in, and only one took and i just keep thinking if that was the only one they put back then it would be all over now for her. She is 20 weeks preg with the one that stuck   SO yeah i am pushing for 2 defoo lol

Im booked in for ec w/c 30th jan, have got pre theatre scan on 30th and they said they will know from that how many follicles so should be able to book it for the next day or day after.. Eeeeek !!

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

wowee! w/c 30th Jan!

Yeah I thought obviously twins would be nice and yes you are  right there's the worry with having only one transferred and if that didnt work you would wish you would of have 2 put back.

I'm with you on the pushing for 2!!! 
So excited for you!


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, be here in no time, and you will prob be having your tx then wont you !    

Excited for you too, and you Jelly  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Me u and Jelly  
Next years bump buddies  
Yes hopefully by then I should have some dates!  This wait is going to drive me mad! I must learn to be patient-easier said than done! 

Are you taking vitamins etc?


----------



## Guest

It will fly by hun, i cant believe its come round so quick for me. Even though its not quite here yet  

Yes im taking Pregnacare Conception and hubby is taking Wellman Conception. Are you taking any?

Bump buddies    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Taking the same vitamins as you! I will pray for us all!!
So where do you work what do you do?
I guess you're at work


----------



## Guest

Haha yeah im at work, boss is lurking so im having to be careful  

I work in an accounts office for a small company who sell & service fire extinguishers, exciting or what  

How about you?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I work for the council working with troubled 14-16 year olds I do enjoy my job  

So have you done the IVf due date calculator yet then? hee hee


----------



## Guest

I bet thats rewarding ? Mine is so boring, been here 10 years but its easy work, on my doorstep pretty much and they are so laidback here, only really enough work for me to be part time but i am full time lol

Of course   23rd Oct  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Same here should be part time... but glad its full time!   

We're going down the ICSI route because of male factor too whats your partners sperm like has he got low count etc?

Im waiting for hubbys newest results which still havent turned up


----------



## Guest

Oh no, still not back? When do they think they will be back. Back to the waiting game lol  

Yes he got low count & low motility, cant remember the exact numbers but the 2nd test he had he had 0% rapid progressive, It was poor on all the areas they break it down to.  How bad was your partners?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - get your man back on the full fat caffein coffee lol  

So how different is the ivf calculator too normal one? hehe, shows how little I know hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah my hubby had 0% rapid progressive some slow swimmers, count not too bad but they're all lazy buggers!   His was pretty poor too all round. So worried what his result will be now, as long as there's enough..

I'm terrified he's going to have none at all! 

will it be ur partners first baby? Is everything ok with you blood tests etc...

Jelly!!! theres an ivfdue date calculator on here, not sure if they are different xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

My mans sperm wasnt the best, but doc didnt seem taht bothered about it, think there was enough for him to be bale to use in icsi cycle so he doesnt need to do any more sperm tests. We also spoke to doc re what we could do to increase count and he said that sometimes its just better to leave it as too many changes can actually make it worse. He is currently taking wellmans tab, 1000mg vitamin c, extra selenium and extra zink. Coffee is mean to help the little swimmers, but no more then 3-4 cups a day I think....  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

I dont think it is different   not sure though  

Yeah it will be both of ours first, my blood tests were all fine, they said they were really good so im praying i can do my bit and my body will hold onto it   How about you?

Try not to worry hun, as long as he has some then icsi will do the rest, thats the way i look at it. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

All my tests have come back good too Im hoping that'll go in our favour  

I guess Im lucky after a reversal theres some there, they could only reattach one side too so 15 million lazy buggers isn't tooo bad  
I've got him on the wellman hoping it'll give them a little boost


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats good for a reversal.  

Our nurse was very pleased when we told her what vits we were taking so it must make a difference.

Im going home via the shop tonight to get hubby some proper coffee  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

you go for it girl  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Sperm results are in!!!!!!! and theyre good! OMG cannot believe it he smokes ****, drinks coffee and a vasectomy reversal  which was only connected one side his last result was 15 million per ml and 0% progressive!!

06/12/2011	Semen pH (MMH)	8 units
.viewed by:
06/12/2011	PROGRESSIVE MOTILITY      :  40  % (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011	TOTAL SPERM NUMBER/EJACULATE  76  10*6 (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011	COMPLETE SAMPLE            :      (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH 
.result: Yes
06/12/2011	TIME EXAMINED              :  9.30  % (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011	SEMEN LIQUEFACTION        :      (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH 
.result: complete within 1hr
06/12/2011	Semen sample volume (MMH)	2.70 mL
06/12/2011	SPERMATOZOA                :  28  10*6/mL (MMH)	
06/12/2011	Sperm motility (MMH)	66 %
06/12/2011	SPERM MORPHOLOGY NORMAL FORMS  9  % (MMH)	
06/12/2011	FERTILITY TESTS (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH 
.gp comment: just ok,but may need discussion 
.lab comment:  Lower reference limits: ( WHO 2010 ) 
.lab comment:  Semen volume : 1.5 mL 
.lab comment:  Semen pH : 7.2 
.lab comment:  Progresive motility : 32 % 
.lab comment:  Total motility : 40 % 
.lab comment:  Sperm morphology normal forms : 4 % 
.lab comment:  Spermatozoa : 15x10^6/mL 
.lab comment:  Total sperm/ejaculate : 39x10^6 
.lab comment:  Please note, appointments must be made with the laboratory for 
.lab comment:  Fertility Tests. Failure to do so may result in tests not being 
.lab comment:  performed.
06/12/2011	DAYS OF ABSTINENCE        :  3  days (MMH)	
.viewed by: MMH


----------



## Jelly.B

thats brill news      
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Jelly thinking what to do next Ive just given £500 for my donor bloods which are refunded at egg collection, Im thinking maybe to continue with ICSI cos what if his count goes down again?
I have this month to try naturally 
How the hell has his count gone up so much? hes been on wellman conception only the past two months and not religiously either 
So confused now  
his past numbers have been okv 15 mil but 0% of the buggers moving fast!


----------



## Jelly.B

I wish you all the best of luck with trying naturaly!! really do and hope it works for you  
if no luck, then maybe try icsi anyway.. or maybe try a few months before it?? Only you know how you feel inside  

Tests can vary so quickly hun, sometimes even leaving sex for one extra day before test makes a massive different. So pleased for you      
bet he is happy too lol
xxx


----------



## Guest

They are fab hun bet you cant believe it !

Like Jelly said only you know how to deal with it. Maybe try naturally for a few months? It is hard cos i would be worried about it going down again. Its complicated isnt it  

Hope youre both ok

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Not sure what to do but yeah hubby is feeling like superman at the moment  

Don't think I can go down the TTC naturally and waiting each month for AF it crkilled me before to see the BFN's 

Love to you both xxx thanks for your support xxx


----------



## Guest

If the clinic are ok for you to still have the icsi then go for it. If they thought there was a chance it would happen naturally then i spose they would say? Have they said you can still have it?

Superman.. I like it   Bless hi. Hope my hubbys are better than his last one when he does the one on the day  

Lots of love xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Feed him up with wellman tablets! 

I think Im ging to go ahead with ICSI i the consultant agrees I can but ttc naturally in the run up next few weeks!!! 
Really really shocked me the results have I thought they would be MUCH worse
Maybe they got the test results mixed up?
Cant work out from the results exactly what they are the top lot of results is differnt to the bottom figures... are the bottom figures the WHO guidelines ?

Are his actual results in red or blue ive highlighted them in different colours as they are both different? but these are the results they sent me as below what do you think ladies?

06/12/2011 Semen pH (MMH) 8 units
.viewed by:
06/12/2011 PROGRESSIVE MOTILITY : 40 % (MMH) 
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011 TOTAL SPERM NUMBER/EJACULATE 76 10*6 (MMH) 
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011 COMPLETE SAMPLE : (MMH) 
.viewed by: MMH 
.result: Yes
06/12/2011 TIME EXAMINED : 9.30 % (MMH) 
.viewed by: MMH
06/12/2011 SEMEN LIQUEFACTION : (MMH) 
.viewed by: MMH 
.result: complete within 1hr
06/12/2011 Semen sample volume (MMH) 2.70 mL
06/12/2011 SPERMATOZOA : 28 10*6/mL (MMH) 
06/12/2011 Sperm motility (MMH) 66 %
06/12/2011 SPERM MORPHOLOGY NORMAL FORMS 9 % (MMH) 
06/12/2011 FERTILITY TESTS (MMH)  
.viewed by: MMH 
 .gp comment: just ok,but may need discussion 
.lab comment: Lower reference limits: ( WHO 2010 ) 
.lab comment: Semen volume : 1.5 mL 
.lab comment: Semen pH : 7.2 
.lab comment: Progresive motility : 32 % 
.lab comment: Total motility : 40 % 
.lab comment: Sperm morphology normal forms : 4 % 
.lab comment: Spermatozoa : 15x10^6/mL 
.lab comment: Total sperm/ejaculate : 39x10^6 
.lab comment: Please note, appointments must be made with the laboratory for 
.lab comment: Fertility Tests. Failure to do so may result in tests not being 
.lab comment: performed.
06/12/2011 DAYS OF ABSTINENCE : 3 days (MMH) 
.viewed by: MMH


----------



## Guest

Its all very confusing isnt it, i meant to bring my hubbys with me to work today to put on but forgot.. Tut

I would say the Blue are the ones you take notice of? The red looks like what they look at? Im really not sure, did they not explain any clearer to you?

I would prob still want to go for the icsi too, you never know it might happen this month though  

He is on the tabs, fingers crossed they make a difference hes been on them 2 months now

Hope your ok

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My hubby's been on them about 2 months now it may not make a difference but Im 100% sure they have as none of hubbys were moving fast before! and morphology is much better too 
gonna go ahead as planned with ICSI as long as I dont catch pregnant in the meantime (as if!) Please please santa I'm a really good girl  


I'd keel over and faint I think but realistically I still want to go ahead with ICSI because I'll always be worrying what his count etc is the poor man will be doing tests all the time!


Hope ur ok Becky boo and Jelly too


----------



## Guest

Yeah its probably a good idea to just go ahead as planned, your so close to starting and if you put it on hold you could go back the start of the wating list and wait ages and ages.

Fingers crossed for you hun, whens your next app? You waiting for blood results?

Im ok thanks hun

9 days till i start d/r !! SIngle figures  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bet you're glad its single figures!!! eek so excited, yeah waiting for blood test results could be up to 6 weeks but with xmas and new year thats another 2 weeks i suppose added on. 

The only thing keeping me just about sane is waiting for my fertile days to do the deed 21st-24th December watch out hubby!!!!! I want a baby!!

If I did catch I dont think I'd get my £500 donor bloods money back as they give that back at egg collection?

Oh well I guess its go with the flow...
So what does d/r involve and how long for etc??


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed hun   Im not sure what would happen abuot your money, i dont really know anything about that.

Im d/r till 18th Jan, ages lol some people only do it for 2 weeks but im longer, am not too worried though cos have spoke to others on here who are the same. Basically it shuts it all down i think lol. Then baseline scan to check womb lining is thin, then start the stims until 30th Jan when they do pre theatre scan to check follicles etc. Then book in for ec within a day or 2 of that i think. Thats if all goes to plan. So hopefullly mid feb i will be preg    

Just seen on ******** that the new series of One Born Every Minute starts 4th Jan. That will hopefully be very scary watching the next series of that  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

never watched it before is it any good?  

you WILL be pregnant in feb    hee hee
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh havent you, it is fab. But very very emotional. Hubby used to say to me why on earth do you watch this when it upsets you lol.

   Positive thinking

You might be not far behind hun     

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh Beckyboo Im sooo excited! 

9 days til D/R for you and next weekend is ovulation for me ahhhh!!!!

Also I thought with TTc naturally theres a fat chance of me having possible twins  I hate TTC naturally because you think all the times u 'do the do' you think you're in with a chance then AF rears hear ugly head! Ahhh well POSITIVITY DEARIES!  

i'll have to watch that on tv.
Wonder where jelly is? hope shes ok


----------



## Guest

Me tooo.... So excited    

That is so horrible every month, even since we have been told there is practically no chance of it happening naturally i still get so disapponted every month. 

Im hoping for twins too  

Jelly was about this morn, spoke to here on another thread   Maybe our shopping or something  

I have to go now, boss lurking, lunch over, will try to get back later

Take care hun

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am here girls hehe.. sorry, busy bee next few days. Dont talk gossip without me hehe.. just a qucik one from me, need to get ready to head to London for some drinks with friends. I always have so many xmas drinks to attend around this time, and ever so hard to try and be good as all would ask WHY if I am not drinking!

Beckyboo - sooooo excited for you!!!!!! BRING IT ON!!!!
I wont be far behind, start 29th... EC and ET early Feb

Staceyemma - oh oh I have a good feeling about you   all my fingers and toes are crossed for you around the 21st   hubby, watch out!!! hehe, you do make me giggle lol

Have a fab day ladies
xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Jelly I hope you enjoy your last few weeks of 'freedom' enjoy a few drinks!!!  

Fingers and toes crossed for us all    

2012 is our year!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies, not long now !! 8 days omg ! Sleepless nights are back !!

Hope your both good.  

What are your dates for baseline scan & ec Jelly? I have a good feeling for all of us    

After today i wont be on here till Monday. Not got the net at home at the mo, so can only use my phone and it really slows it down on here so its useless. I can access ******** on my phone so if anyone would like to keep up to date etc on there then thats fine with me, send me a pm and i will give you my details. Oh and i dont put anything about ff on there for all to see so no worries about that. Im going to be lost without this site when i break up from work next week !!  

Have fun Jelly, dont drink too much  

Lots of love both

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly and BeckyBoo I've sent u a pm so maybe we can keep in touch also via ********?


----------



## Guest

I cant find you haha you were right   Hope you can find me

Message me too Jelly if you wanna stay in touch via **


xxx


----------



## staceyemma

did u get my request


----------



## Guest

Accepted   xx


----------



## Guest

Im really bored today, am on lunch now but nothing is happening   doesnt take me long to eat my satsuma & yoghurt  

Day off tomorrow though, yay  

Whats everyone up to the weekend?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Boo!!! Im working tomorrow

Weekend... Im not sure yet hopefully something exciting, I guess getting house all sorted for xmas  

wooo! I love xmas! 
Are you working next week Becky?
its going to draggggggg I think!


----------



## Guest

I love christmas too, always have, feel its even more special this year, think its cos i will be injecting (sounds good doesnt it lol) so its like we are on the way to a family, silly i know  

Im working till Thurs, think we will prob finish mid afternoon and have nibles etc thats what we normally do. Then on the fri ive got my app at clinic for my d/r eeek then shopping in the afternoon for the food for xmas. That will cost a fortune as we have everyone coming to us this year  

Deffo going to drag ! I want it to be this time next week !

Have you done all your shopping?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Would be good if you could be put to sleep until then hey  
You'll be injecting next week and I'll be locking hubby in the house for a few days!

a wim a way... a wim a way... in the jungle the mighty jungle......!!!!!   

We're off for work lunch tomorrow. I dont finish til friday next week keeping all my annual leave for 2012 
Ooh next friday can't come soon enough hey! Bet you'll have a great xmas!


----------



## Guest

Haha you go girl  

I had been saving my last holiday thinking i would need it for the clinic (our hols run dec-jan) but luckily my app cam through for next fri and we are off anyway lol so thats why im having tomorrow off   bonus for me !

If you have icsi starting feb you may be due around xmas next year? Think that would be about right? Exciting    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah I worked it out to be around Xmas 2012 so this time next yr eeeek!
Got all Xmas pressies just a few for Hubby to get. 
That was a good day for ur appt then lucky!!! 
Sorry this message is short typing it in on my I phone so much slower


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls.. massive hangover and a nasty cold today  so just a qucik one frm me.
Hope you both well. Becky I have all my dates confirmed ages ago lol, however, I am going to talk to the nurse when I see her on the 29th as think she has put me on buserelin for too long.... might be because I am going to Sweden again in Jan but want to check so my dates might change now. I am currently having ec 8th Feb and ET 10th Feb... but after our chat this might changed to a week earlier..

I am on **, but I HATE it hehe, never use it.. PM me for my private email address.

xxxx

<post edited to remove personal contact details and protect members privacy>


----------



## staceyemma

Hi jelly I got a stinkin cold too  
Looks like I'll be ill all weekend eeeew xx


----------



## Jelly.B

you rest up Stacey - you need to be fit and alert for next weekend  
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh I intend to be! Have a great weekend xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Did you both have a fab weekend ?

Getting close now   eeeek

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Becky had an ok weekend got a stinkin cold but not bad! 

Not long for you now bet you cant wait this week is rumpy pumpy week for me starting tomorrow until xmas eve!! trying not to be too positive and dont wanna get too excited but it'll hold off the stress of waiting for my blood results  

Im so excited about xmas hope u r too!

not sure whether to staty of the drink over xmas or not. 

My sister has gone into hospital today to be induced so should meet nephew number 4 any time soon.

My sister never had any problems in conceiving as you can gather especially when the most recent pregnancy was a one night stand with her stupid ex!  

Well at least my baby will be coming into a loving home and very much wanted.


----------



## Guest

I cant believe its this friday !! Getting v nervous about first injection  

Yeah i only saw your ** this morn that you were unwell, hope you are feeling better?

You will be shattered this week then   

Im not gona be drinking, bought some non alcoholic mulled wine from m & s yesterday, and gonna drink fruit juice and water i think. Exciting lol, in mot a big drinker anyway so not too bothered.

Aw congrats on being an aunty again, unfair isnt it       My sister got pregnant dead easy with her 2, she was in a relationship with their dad at the time, but both times, she said im coming of the pill, and got caught that month !! So so unfair.

It will indeed hun xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im not going to drink either I wanna be in the best shape possible for a little bean!
I've got some Shloer (is that how you spell it?!) looks liek wine but non alcoholic.

Not feelign too bad now hubby had a nasty cold and I saught a bit of it I think.

C'mon friday!!! Im really rooting for you Becky! Hows hubby coping with it all is he nervous? 

please please let it be our time


----------



## Guest

I think im gonna get some of that too, its on bogof in tesco lol. I am a big diet coke addict so i would normally be drinking that but having to avoid caffeine. Was gonna try the caffeine free one, but thought it will prob be better to have more fruity drinks lol

I had the cols last weekend and it did only last a couple of days thankfully  

Thanks hun, its so close now ! He is ok i think, he talks about it more, he didnt talk about it at first, spose it was his way of dealing with it (think he feels guilty which is silly) hes not coming to the clinic fri, my sis is coming so he wont see me inject till saturday. Dont know how he will deal with that. I think he tries not to think about it too much incase it doesnt work. But i keep saying to him we have to be positive otherwse whats the point in doing it !!

   It will be our time hun

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My hubby felt a lot of guilt as he had very low sperm count and motility and I cam eback fine with all my tests but hubbys sperm count  miraculously turned around jsut to pickle my head even more  

I accepted how bad things were and we couldnt conceive naturally and Im so geared up for ICSI.

I guess I kinda wished sometimes it was me with the problem then maybe I could deal with it better. We had the news back in January this year that his count was very poor and we'd need ivf so we've had a while to digest it I guess. Plus we have to pay as he has a previous kid...it was really tough hearing it all on him but we both seem positive about it all now. 
Think he's terrified really love him xx

Yeah Shloer is BOGOF just seen it in Tescos when I popped out for lunch! 

My hubby's looking forward to jabbing me with the needles he says!!


----------



## Guest

I think thats why hubby felt guilty too as we are male factor, i keep telling him it doesnt matter it could have so easily have been the other way around. My feelings have not changed at all towards him and i like to think that he would have been the same if it was the other way around. 

We found out in May that his was low, but i never thought we would have ivf, i dont know why i just didnt think it would be so simple lol. And definately not so quickly after having the go ahead in october !

Aw bless, its so daunting

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls, how are you both?? I am at home with partner, both suffering a nasty cold   cant seem to get rid of it, and its strange really as I take so many vitamins hehe, surely should fight the nasty little bug off!10 days til I start and the bug better be gone by then! Typical hey!

Girls, you are so young and healthy, think you both will find it working for you first time   so dont stress.. 
Stacey - if I was you, I would enjoy a drink at xmas new year.. might be your last. A few drinks will not ruin your chances at all,   just enjoy it, enjoy life and you will see everything you want will come your way. 
If you are a beerdrinker, Becks alcohol free ones are really nice! xox

Beckyboo - so excited for you, roll on Friday! sorry to hear that your hubby not going with you for your first app, but you have your sis hey   Agree with you for not wanting to touch alchohol over xmas, your in d/r.. I would be the same. I am not drinking over New Year as I will be on the injections then but I will have a few over xmas, and hoping that will be my last for a year.  
So nice to see you guys really supporting each other, and me, ppl like this you dont find often  
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Jelly   Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly, hope you both get better soon xx

I cant believe it is so close now, it really has come round so quick. And you can now say its next week for you !! 

Yeah he is in a new job so isnt pushing it on having time off, the most important appointments he will come to next year, but this one will be fine without him. We checked last time we went which ones he has to go to   And my sister will take in everything they say so if i forget what they say then she will be able to tell me. It would prob go over hubbys head lol

You can both have drinks for me  

Bought my brazil nuts yday too, yum yum. Not cheap though !! Hopefully will help !

It is fantastic to have this support it really is. 

When are you having ec? We will prob be on 2ww together ! i only just realised that..doh lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds good petal. I am having ec early Feb I think.. soz, not around my file at mo lol, I am sooo UNorganized! 
If you dont like brazil nuts, then try walnuts perhaps? Same thing  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Haha !!  

No i love them prob one of the few things that they advise us to eat that i do love  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

cool, just eat and drink what is right for you, and what YOU think will make a different, thats all that matters   there is no right or wrong going forward  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies just checking in!!!

Just out of interest what's the nuts for?

Yes I agree girlies ur support is a godsend!!! X


----------



## staceyemma

My sister has just had her baby nephew number 4  
I feel so happy yet feel like crying   Guess its all this TTC business  
Dont get me wrong Im so happy for her but I feel like its my turn now


----------



## Guest

Morning  

Aw Stacey   Its only natural to feel that way. And it will be you soon   xxx

The brazil nuts is one of the foods recomended to help when going through ivf, especially when on stims & on 2 week wait. Apparantly they can make a difference, cant remember what it is but there is something in them that is good for the eggs. There is a couple of threads on here about food to eat etc  

3 more sleeps for me    

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh thats good because I love brazil nuts  
I'm going to see my little nephew later  

On a positive note its the 3 days lead up to ovualtion so got that to keep me busy 
Please god


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope you feeling a bit better today Stacey, always hard when other ppl get pregnant and you are not. One of my sisters wants to start trying for her third! None of them has problems getting pregnant, so sure she will before me   oh well....
Beckyboo - the nuts are good cause they have selenium in them, good for lining, you can however take the tablets if you wanted. Selenium is also good for the man if he has bad sperm. Make sure you eat plenty of protein when you start. Spinach, cheese, yogurt, avocado, cereal that contains b6 and b12, parsley, broccoli, peanut butter  
Anything to help it hey

I am still suffering from cold, such headache urkkk!!!!
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sex all the way for you Stacey!! hehe
xx


----------



## staceyemma

He'll be happy about it as he was trying his luck last night hee hee.
Nows its a mad sex marathon until Xmas Eve! Heard you should do it every other day to give the sperm a chance to build up but stuff it Im going for every day


----------



## Guest

I love them too, i was good and just bought normal ones - was very tempted to get chocolate ones  

Thats it - selenium, i knew it began with an s   Yes ive seen about the protein, a pint of milk a day is good too ( i will struggle with that one lol) and eggs. The things we do eh  

Jelly   bad bad headache

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes, every other day is good, if sperm not the best, but hey, you go for it, why not! When we was trying naturally,(before we knew anything was wrong) we did it every day too.. such joy hehehe
xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive totally gone off sex, poor hubby, i am only doing it out of duty now lol. Am assuming its just cos of tx coming up etc 

I just cant be bothered and feel so unsexy  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hun, I was like that when I found out I couldnt get pregant.. thought whats the point.. unfort I am with a man who thinks 4-5 times a week is normal!!! hahaha, yeah what ever, hed be lucky!!

Once you get started tho, you might chance your mind, start to feel sexy again.. sorry for saying this, but dressing up a bit, do help the mood lol
But nothing for you to worry about just now, just get started and take one day a time  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'd struggle with milk I won't drink milk Id have it with hoc choc etc...
Mmm chocolate brazil nuts 


Hubby will think I've gone bonkers this week
I'll won't be moving at all after lovemaking and be holding my bum up in the air for at least 30 mins after cos I aint losing a single one   ha ha  Even if Im bursting for a wee!  

Maybe A SEXY SANTA outfit is in order!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sexy santa.... ohhhh go for it hehehe
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Beckyboo you are sexy dear   It prob is an the TX stuff its a lot to absorb

All this TTC stuff doesnt make the men feel very sexy either.
My hubby is interested most of the time HE WILL BE THIS WEEK   I'll strap him down

Its awkward because men say they feel pressured if they know its ovualtion time but unless ur doing the do all the time they have to know when it is!


----------



## Guest

Haha sexy santa. There would be no sexy about it !!   Hubby has suggested stuff like that and i always make excuses. Maybe i should make the effort.

I do feel bad, cos once i have had ec he is going no where near me so i spose i should make up for it now. I know it does get him down and i think he thinks i dont fancy him anymore and its not that at all, its just me.

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

oh hun, dont feel like that.. I am sure deep down he understands. I have read a few forums that states that orgasms are good a few days into ET.. apparently helps with lining and embryo to stick... but you do what is right for you 

Maybe just give *him* some pleasure?? by mouth lol.... my man always gets a bit kranky when he hasnt had some for a while... I just give a blowy and his happy hehe, gets him of my case  
xxx


----------



## Guest

I think i will be too scared too after et lol

Haha  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just in case you 'budge' it  
I cant wait to go home today


----------



## Guest

Yes !! Haha  

What time do you finish hun?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I do 8 til 4 so not long now!
Working right up until friday and its going to drag I think what woudl I do without FF!!!

Bought myself some brazil nuts and walnuts to much on after talking bout them I've ate too many!
Can you eat too many nuts!   I think Im nuts ha ha


----------



## Guest

Hehe we are all nuts   I dont think you can eat too many. I dont think mine will last much longer than xmas, i bought a bag of brazil and a bag of mixed. Yum yum !!

Not long now, i finish at 4.30 this week. I break up thursday yay   Will you finish early on friday?

Same here, lost without it, so glad i found it  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I am registered on 'Baby and Bump' website too but I much prefer it here  

I know we keep saying it but -Not long for you now!!!
Are you nervous about the injections?

I doubt I wil finish early on friday but I usually only do until 3.30 on a friday anyway  
I bet your head is full of allsorts I keept hinking of baby names, boy or girl, twins etc.. then I panic and tell myself not to get too excited.


----------



## Guest

I registered on a couple of others ages ago but no one seemed to go on it, this is fab.

Not long indeed, i think i must bore people going on about it  

Yes getting nervous about the first one, its the not knowing i think. will it hurt etc. I know it will be worth it though.

Head is deffo full of allsorts, we live in a 3 bed house so weve already been discussing which room baby would be in, hubby says i dont really want to thnk about it but im like well i like to have things planned in my mind. He thinks baby should go in box room, but i think should go in middle room. His parents stay with us about once a month for the weekend so they always sleep in middle room, but there would be room in box room for them. I like the idea of a small nursery and then moving baby into bigger room later on, but then i think just put baby straight in middle room lol. Box room is on back too so is quieter.. See now i get carried away...must stop thinking about these things !!! And if its twins it will be deffo in middle room  

Already got my girls names i love, struggle on boys though

What are we like eh lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

wow girls, look at you both planning away   good for you  

You dont have to eat many nuts ok.. around 5 a day is plenty  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

What about 35 nuts  

Be back on later off home now!!!! Off to do the do!! haaaaaaa wish me luck


----------



## Guest

Have fun  

xxx


----------



## Guest

I plan too much, shouldnt do it as i get carried away lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

nothing wrong with planning hun, all very exciting   
I just taking this first go as a trial so I am not planning anything till I know for sure. But that is just me. Think second or third go I will get lucky.. who knows..

anyway, have a great eve, and Stacey, get cracking hehe
lots of hugs   to both of you  
me and partner having our own little xmas party tonight, last night together alone as ppl around us now till after xmas... champers on ice  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Have a fab evening both

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning both   How are you?   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

ohhh how was last night?? hehe  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

good thanks  

I didnt move for about 25-30 mins after hubby thought I was hilarious legs up on top of the headboard and a pillow under my bum oh well! Well I watched Eastenders upside down- that was interesting  

Its worth a shot tho and keeps me occupied whilst waiting for these god dam blood test results its not even been two weeks yet!


----------



## Jelly.B

thats true, keeps you busy  
fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Guest

Afternoon ladies, boss been in all morn so only just been able to log on  

 for you staceyemma, i remember doing that many a time, it must help i reckon. 

How are you both?

2 sleeps for me    
xx


----------



## staceyemma

hey Becky I'm good thanks hope you are too I cant wait to finish on Friday...
It's come around quickly hasn't it, 2 days!!!! I bet you're excited!!! 

I went to boots at lunch to buy a syringe for the conceive plus lubricant stuff (trying this stuff too to hope the spermies live longer in it)  

It didnt come with any applicator so I'll just say it was a bit messy yesterday and maybe didnt quite go where it needed to  

I felt quite emotional last night tho thinking all sorts what ifs etc.... at least we have got moving with the ICSI so it doesnt matter what the outcome is of this trying, I do secretly hope tho and although I am trying to be positive I keep telling myself 'get real Stacey its not going to happen!'

It makes me wonder how women years ago coped with being unable to have a baby at least we get a good shot at it with all this IVF/ICSI stuff


----------



## Guest

Hi hun im good   soon be friday   

So excited, its nearly here !!

Oh it is messy isnt it, the things we have to do  

Aww hun i know what you mean so many what ifs going through your head. That it yes you ahve the ball rolling so if it doesnt happen naturally then you have that already started. Yes you have to stay positive, if you look at things negatively then i think why bother doing it. We know nothing is guaranteed but positivety is a big help i believe.

Yes it must have been awful back then, and then you were looked at stranegely if you couldnt conceive. At least now it is more widely known about and accpted .

Lots of    

How was nephew?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

He was so cute and perfect and adorable  

My sister has three other boys and the middle boy who's 4 was kissing and cuddling his new brother and then turned to my sister and said "I love you mummy" he such a sweetie. I really do love my nephews (all 4 of them!)

I was worried of going to see him in case I burst into tears-silly I know I felt quite emotional yesterday.  

I WILL STAY POSITIIVE       

Dreaming of that BFP    
I really hope it works for us all


----------



## staceyemma

What times ur appoitnment Friday?


----------



## Guest

Aww hun. I have 2 nieces and i love them to bits, its lovely being an auntie isnt it. Bless him that is sweet.

We will be mommies next year !!  

Appointment is at 9am have to leave at 7.30 to get there in time, am worried incase there is any traffic, normally take about an hour. I dont normally get up till 7.45 so i will be up super early  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cant remember where you're having your treatment?


----------



## Guest

Burton on Trent, I live in Stafford  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool   
Well Im hoping DH is up for some more baby dancing this week!  
It could save us ££££'s if we did it au natural!!!!

Let me know via ******** message how ur appointment goes hunni I'll be thinking of you, and I want to know all the details!!


----------



## Guest

Im sure he will be up for it hun   Fingers crossed  

I will do   it still doesnt feel real lol, i guess it will when i stick that needle in my tummy and walk away with a lod of drugs !!

OMG !!!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Is that where the needle has to go? In your tummy?
Ooohh cool  

You'll be sooo excited tho! oooh Im so excited for you


----------



## Guest

Yeah in your tummy, apparantly if you pinch some belly fat and do it there it doesnt hurt as much. I have plenty of that lol. Some people do it in their thigh or bum cheek   i think its where best for you, but it has to be that area

I prob wont sleep tomorrow night  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

At least if you dont sleep you wont be late for ur appointment  
Are the needles long?


----------



## Guest

Yes, there is that    

I have absolutely no idea !! Some people get their meds beforehand but i wont get mine till fri so not seen them or needle or anything  

Ive just realised, You, Jelly & Myself have completely taken over this thread havent we     Think we are the only ones who post on it now

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I think you're right its only us 3!!!  

We were shown a needle at the clinic it was really short and stumpy


----------



## Guest

Oh i hope i get that needle then  

It seems so unatural to inject yourself doesnt it? Needs must though  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

It does but its for a good cause  
Cant wait for your cycle to get going.
Im right behind you all the way Becky  
You can contact me anytime u need support if ur frustrated or worried you can offload to me  

I will fill you up with so much positivity. Here with you to ride out this rolelrcoaster ride hun


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun     i really appreciate it.

It is so scary, but exciting  


xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Im here for you too hun any time you want to off load or have a moan or anything or just a chat then im here

  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, not sure I will be able to post much tomorrow so just incase, HAPPY XMAS to you both  
I hope you both have a lovely weekend
Stacey - enjoy the *bed time*   I will have all my fingers and toes crossed for you  
Beckyboo - Best of luck for Friday, will be thinking of you at 9am! Hope it all goes well, so excited for you!!!   
If you are worried re pain by injections, get some emla cream from the pharmacist, numbs the skin slightly. Anything to make things as easy as possible  

Love to you both  

xoxoxoxox


----------



## staceyemma

Well last night didnt go to well we got down to it and hubby couldn't 'finish'  
I could tell when we were doing it he seemed more focused on finishing.

That never happens to him and I think I've put him under too much pressure because Im in my fertile period and now I think I'll end up missing my chance altogether this month now I haven't had a positive ovualtion stick yet. i usually get a positive today (CD14) but what if its too late.

Oh girls why didint I just keep it to myself- he says it doesn't happen for him this 'planned sex'  
Poor hubby i didn't want to put him under any pressure and me thinkii=ng of one thing   has ruined it all.    Stupid me!!! AM I a cow?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies how long after you initally met your consultants did your treatment start? our IUI happened so quickly but not sure how the IVF will go in comparison, hopefully our first appointment will be end of Jan xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - you are NOT a cow hunny! never say that my dear. These things happens, of course he is under pressure, every man is when it comes to things like this. And please dont worry, you had sex yesterday, sperm lives for up to 5 DAYS inside you   no panic ok, if ovulation stick still doesnt sho, you might just be ovulating a little later then normal, which will be a good thing anyway if you didnt make it yesterday... just have some dinner sex today rather then evening sex  
xx

Hiya Bubble85 - it really depends if you will be on a short or long protocol. on a short one you start on day one of your period, on a long you start day 21 of your cycle... after your consultation with the doc or nurse, there is so much paperwork to sort, then a plan anfer that you juts wait for your af either way
Hope this helps
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies ive managed to sneak on  

Stacey hun you are not a cow please done feel bad. It is quite common for this to happen and these poor men do feel under pressure but its not your fault.  Try not to worry you might not miss it. Its meant to be best in the morning when ttc, make wake him up with a nice surprise ?? PLease done get down about it     DOnt forget to message me on ** hun if you need to 

Hey Jelly, have a fantastic christmas & new year. Not long now for us    

Hi Bubble, we are starting tomorrow, which is my 2nd cycle after seeing consultant. COuldnt start on my first one as it was only 2 days away and too close becasue of blood tests etc

Lots of love everyone have a fab xmas 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Becky   I hope your appointment goes well let me know how it goes..

I hope we have a chance later but maybe not mention it at all play hard to get  

I hope you both have a fabulous xmas xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello all! 
Right now Becky will be at her appt, good luck with yours Jelly let me know how u get on.

P.s we did the do last night!!! OHHH YEAHHH!  

Ha ha 

Merry xmas all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies, hope you both had a lovely xmas  
I am back from Sweden, was so nice to be around family. No snow this year tho  

Beckyboo - how is it all going?? tell me all about it!!  
Stacey - hows you? All that lovemaking all done and dusted now, relax and let it all do its thing below    

I am starting injections tomorrow, got my app at 9.15 for first injection. Like you Becky, I dont get to see any needles or drugs till then but have heard there is nada to worry about.
Its my birthday today so being taken out for a posh lunch and a few glass of champagne that I will enjoy to the max before it all starts tomorrow  
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Happy birthday jelly! Glad you had a nice Christmas!
Baby making went good just the wait now doubt it will have happened but hey I can dream!

I'm sure becky will be on here soon  

Enjoy your champers   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

always have hope hun  
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya Stacey - you ok? when do you know if all love making has worked?  
Hope you have good plans for tonight. 

Beckyboo - hope you doing ok on injections  
xoxoxox


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jelly Im 6 days past ovulation so will start testing 10 days past ov wednesday........     Oooh if only!
I dont feel I am pregnant but then again I have never been pregnant.....
Im really moody at the minute not sure why
My af is due next saturday... 

Happy New Year ladies xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

ok, do you jnoramlly get moody before af?? I sure do lol. I am waiting for mine.. well mine shouldnt be here till end of the week or so but my (.)(.) are KILLING me! sore sore and huge   they get like that when af is due so take it as a good sign that I wont be late. Injections going well still, just feel ever so tired. 
Hope you hada great new years eve
xx


----------



## staceyemma

I dont really get moody not that I notice anyway hee hee   maybe its the waiting around  
hopefully af wont be late for you... I want mine to be late for a BFP hee hee  
Had a good new years eve hope u did too xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello hun, yes I had a good new years eve too  

counted my af all wrong and due on tomorrow!!! can def tell its on its on its way! wait and see.. then I need to phone clinic and go in for a baselin scan (while bleeding, nice, not!) and see if I start stimms   bring on af! my af is not normally late, I am most of the time, would say 95% always 28 days. but as I want it, it prob will be late hahaha  

yes, we def dont want you to have af!! all my fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Have you spoken to Beckyboo on **? is she ok? 
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jelly hope ur af has arrived. 

I tested again this morning with a cheapie test (supposedely ultra sensitive test)- BFN again Im 10 dpo af due on saturday.
Why oh why am I testing so early I know Im out this month anyway  
I wish my hubby had his old poor SA results then I would just be waiting for IVF to start...
Sorry about the moaning just having a bad few days

xxx


----------



## Guest

Helloooo ladies  

Im back yay  

Happy new year Jelly, hope you had a good one, and a fab birthday. How you getting on with your injections?

Hi stacey hun, you ok? I dont like seeing you down   I know i keep saying it but it will soon be your turn to start, be here before you know it. I think this time of year is always a bit depressing, after xmas, i hate it. But we have lots too look forward to dont we  

Lots of   & love

2012 is going to be a great year for us    

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky!!

glad I have you both to keep me sane (as sane as possible)  
thanks for chirping me up Im felling ok just need a good kickup the ****! 
Hope you're doing ok?


----------



## Guest

Thats what im here for     I was feeling down last night, injection really really stung, hubby was out and i was feelikng really lonely lol, wanted to cry when i did injection lol.

am ok though, its all for a good reason. No side effects still, just bloated but like i said before that could be eating differently too. Feel a bit tired but not too bad. I just hope the drugs are working lol. Nurse did say i may not get any side effects so im not too worried,

Whats your weather like? Peeing down here now, well depressing

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Raining and VERY windy! 
Me and hubby would usually be planning a holiay now but we domn't have the money as saving the £700 for the ICSI 
We have £400 so should have it in time.
We just seem to be struggling with money at the moment but all for a good reason  . 

We were going to wait for my husbands accident compensation (around £15,000) to start ivf but his case is dragging on and looks like another 6-12 months before he gets paid. I'm so glad we didnt hang around for that money!

I must be an emotional journey for you especially now you are getting closer to that BFP  
Oooh I've got fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## Guest

Oh money is pants isnt it. We are only just getting  back on our feet, last year was horrendous, my hubbys job was only casual, he was doing shopfitting and only got paid if he worked, and cos of the recession there was hardly any work. Was a nightmare. Anyway he started a new job in september which is quite good money, but we are still getting straight now, catching up on everything, nearly there now though lol. All for a good reason yes hun  

Hope you dont have to wait too long for the claim to sort itself out. My ex had an accident claim through his work when i was with him, that was a nightmare but it got settled in the end. Think it took about 3 yrs in total.

Its really weird cos my emotions arent as bad now as they were in the run up to starting treatment. I was so emotional then but i seem ok now. Maybe i will be emotional again once i have my next scan. Nothings happening for me till then lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

when is your next scan? what happens then?
hubbys accident was 3 years ago so hopingit wont be too long and hoping it comes jsust before starting treatment so he can take me on holiday to relax


----------



## Guest

It comes soon for you hun xx

My baseline scan is 18th jan, 2 weeks tomorrow    They will check the lining is thin etc, if all is ok and how they like, then i will start stimms, so will be on this injection still plus another one till 30th when i have another scan to check follicles.

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool lets hope its all going as it should be- Im sure it is hun   xxx


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies , just been reading up what you been posting. Stacey - hope you feeling better   and sure money will sort itself out very soon  
Beckyboo - hello, you have been missed   glad you doing well hun, bet you cant wait for your next scan!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Jelly, yup cant wait, ages away yet though lol.. Soon be here though i know.

How you getting on with it all? 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

see, even when you do get started, there is always a wait for something else hehe

I am doing ok, injections going well but its making me sooo tired and dizzy at times   had my first acupuncture today so hoping that will help with it a bit!  
Been having af pain fpr last 2 days so must be here any times oon.. so just waiting for that, then call clinic to book in for a baseline scan and bloodtest and hopefully start stimming...
Drinking as much water as possible to keep the headaches away, but can really tell if I havent had any for an hr or so, that ache just sitting there nagging, ready to blow.. 

You lucky thing for not having side affects!!! 

As been feeling like I been hit by a bus the last few days, partner took me shopping today... bought a new pair of boots - jimmy choo   I know, prob not wise while paying for ivf but just could not stop myself!! doh...

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning girlies hope your both good ?  

Glad your injections are going well. My af came on time, was a lot lighter than normal but very clotty (sorry tmi) had really bad pains though worse than normal and i was on for the same amount of time too.  Hope yours comes soon. Funny how the clinics work differently isnt it, im already booked in for my baseline, didnt have to phone  

Im drinking lots of water too, keep weeing lol. felt a bit emotional last night but im ok.

Hope the bus feeling has gone lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

good today thanks Becky  

Sent an email to the clinic so waiting to hear back to see if they can give an estimate on how long tests might take now as seen as Im so impatient.... 

glad ur both ok and coping with ur drugs


----------



## Jelly.B

aarrgghhh... still waiting for af!! only one day late soshouldnt moan just want it here now.. and can just feel it sitting there ready to blow, but for now clearly just laughing at me lol.

One of the girls on forum that Im on (same clinic as her) just tested and got a BFP!!! such a lovely thing to read  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thats fab news Jelly   Its exciting hearing about the BFP's 

I hope ur af comes soon!


----------



## Jelly.B

it is isnt it.. esp when its the same clinic, and our clinic is a tiny one so makes it feel a little bit special  

yes, just want af to ber here now.. might have to go out for a long walk to get it moving lol. Had sex last night as thought it would help  

Hows you Stacey??

beckyboo?
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

good thanks  
If its not here this afternoon you'll have to have sex again ha ha  

Looking forward to your BFP's ladies


----------



## Guest

Hiya   Im here  

Aw thats lovely to here bfp. will be us soon   

Horrible waiting for af isnt it, im glad mine came on time. Hope you dont have to wait to long.

Have you had a reply yet Stace? Hope they have news for you

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No reply yet is it rude to pester them?  
The embryologist is on holiday until tomorrow so may not hear back until then as he answers the emails I send he's really nice  

I think Jelly.. exercise may be a good way to bring on af so walking etc... hoovering the house etc....


----------



## Guest

Yeah ive heard exercise is good too, maybe zumba lol

Maybe start the pester after lunch  

Im bored at work now, have finished my month end so nothing to do yay. May have to spend the after noon on here    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just been on lunch in town mmm Greggs  
Sometimes theres a bloke sat bnehind me in th eoffice and he was in this morning so had to be careful going on FF. Hes out all afternoon now  

Just saw my friend Stacey in town (yes another stacey) with her beautiful baby boy hes so big now he gave me a cheeky smile   he was an IVF baby gives me hope xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooh yummy  

Yay, my boss is out all day today, im free tooo    

Aww thats lovely. SO nice to hear success stories.

One of my good friends had isci in august nad has been having a terrible time. It worked first time for them but she has had quite a few bleeds & is losing fluid around the baby  if she makes it to 24 weeks which is this weekend then she is going into hospital on monday for a few days to have steriod injections to help the babys lungs. Feel so sorry for them after going through tx and getting a bfp, they havent had a good pregnancy at all. I justhope these injections work. Each day is a day baby is stronger.

Sorry to be on a downer, having a bad few days i think

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ah thats awful I hope baby is ok xxx
My sister has had an awful preganancy with most recent nephew the placenta was in the wrong place she had lots of bleeding too and he wasnt growing very well at one point. 

I hope her baby is ok  

Thats the thing isn't it even if we get our BFP's u then have the worry of miscarriage etc...

Oh what a downer hey


----------



## Guest

Its awful isnt it. Life is so cruel.   It all works out ok for them.

Glad it was ok for your sister in the end.

Sorry if ive bought you down with me lol. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah thanks for that Becky ha ha  

So have u got many bruises from injections? 

Hoping hubbys mate pays him tomorrow he owes him £400 from some work he done weeks ago, he's said he'll pay up as hubby got very angry.  
Im hoping he does for his sake as its for my ICSI!!!


----------



## Guest

Haha   On a positive note, my mom was telling me about a lady she works with who had success first time round and has a 3yr old girl now 

Yes i have got quite a few. The one from my first injection is pretty much gone now, i have one massive one and bout 5 small ones. They dont bruise straight away they appear the next day lol. Not each time though thankfully lol.

Ooh fingers crossed he pays him. Horrible waiting for people to pay you isnt it.

xx


----------



## staceyemma

It is horrible waiting he has another friend who owes him £170 from last february he lent it to his friend so his wife could have car tyres.... he says he will pay too

Told hubby no more lending out money he's so kind but it always comes back to bite him on the bum.
This other mate coulda paid ot off at £5 a week surely grrrrrrrrr  

I think it will work first time for you- I know this is a bit of a negative question but if it doesnt work first time are you able to fund a cycle for yourself after? You get one cycle NHS funded right


Hows hubby coping with it all is he supporting you?

Anywayz positivity


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies.. just been out for lunch with man. Went to a nice little cafe.. however, was no seats down stairs so had to go upstairs and guess what, there was a very large table full of women  - FULLY PREGNANT women, prob 7-10 of them.... my heart just sank! Feeling very sensitive at mo (because af due) and that certainly didnt help at all  

Anyway, home now, taking down xmas tree as clearly all over.. and guess what.. just went to loo, and had my first sign of af!!!!!!!   put a smile on my face strangely enough lol.. just need a full bleed now before I call clinic but at least one step closer.

Stacey - if the friend doesnt pay up, I am happy to go over and have words, I am full of hormones at mo so could scare anyone right now  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Lets hope he pays too, will be a lot less for you to worry about. Thats it £5 a week would be something. Or could at least offer something like that. 

Thats the trouble when you are too nice. 

I am positive it will work first time. Especially when we are only male factor and icsi sorts that out lol. Hopefully seeing as i appear to be ok, my body will respond and do what it should.  

We wouldnt be able to fund a cycle straight away. We have no savings or anything as the last year has been so bad, only just about kept our heads above water. But i dont know what it would cost. We only get one go on nhs but they will freeae any embies they dont put back in for 3 years. So i dont know how much a fet would cost. I wanted to ask the clinic to give us a rough idea of what a cycle of that would cost but nik said not to ask until we have to and hopefully dont have to. Ive looked on website & they have price lists at the clinic but its all so confusing lol. I am pretty sure that my inlaws would help out if it came to it, they are quite comfortable financially. I dont want to rely on them though but will have to see what happens. My nan bless her when my mom told her we were havign the tx she said she would like to help out if she can if we have to pay. She is an 88 yr old pensioner, bless. DOnt think she realises its not cheap.

He isdoing realy well now. He struggled when we were first told we havd to have ivf but now he is great. Hes being really strict with the dog too, not letting him jump up me or lie on the sofa with me. I feel bad cosbarney hasnt done anything wrong and he thinks he has, but i can see why nik is doing it, to get barney prepared lol.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive seen lots of preg ladies about lately  too !

I took my decs down monday, so nice to get house back to normal but also so depressing lol. Next time we put them up we will be mommies    

Glad your af has come

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I really do hope it works for both of you the first time   and sure it will, so dont worry about it financially just yet


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly I'll let u know if he doesnt pay ha ha  so happy af came for you!!!! 
I hate seeing preganant women- I have a confession I went to Next at lunchtimeto look at the babba clothes  

2 days before xmas I met my sister and newborn in town I phoned her to see where she was and she was feeding lil babba in Mothercare- I went into Mothercare (of all places) and was surrounded by bumps and babies and baby clothes I walked past a pregnant lady and pushed out my belly a bit ha ha I guess I looked about 3/4 months with me pushing my belly out. I was preggers for a minute ha ha   Lost the plot I think  

We have (had?) male factor too and Im all A ok so hopefully my body is primed and ready to go!

Barney what a cute name.
I have a cat he's more like a dog cos he's huge he's called Brusier and he's my baby


----------



## Jelly.B

bless you stacey  I am staying well away from baby shops and all of that. And sure you will just be fine too when its your turn  
I always have to think what if not... but taht is just me, at least that way I wont be so devasted if it doesnt happen for me the first time but guess still easier to say hey... we will just keep trying til it does happen.. we have no issues re money (hence why I can walk around at home not working, and buying chimmy choos shoes lol) but money isnt everything, just helps at times...

Ahhh.. I have a cat too, she is called Skrallan (swedish name, a little naughty girl in a film was called that hehe) she is such a madam tho, gets what she wants, terrible really hehe

Stacey, hope you get to hear re tests soon  

Beckyboo - sorry to hear you getting bruises, I got one tiny one... had acupunture yesterday taht left me with a massiv bruise tho! strange isnt it.. altho I bruise ever soooo easily! I can just walk onto things and I am blue. When I was little my mum took me to doc cause she thought there must be something wrong with me as I was so blue, and doc wanted to get the social services in because he thought mum was abusing me!!! imaging that lol
xxx


----------



## Guest

Aw were you really, ive not done that....yet !! Im sure there is time though. 

I know as soon as i get bfp     i will be planning & shopping lol

You havent lost the plot at all.  

Aww i love cats, im more of a cat person than dog but i do love my barney hes my baby too. I did have 2 cats, bubble & squeak but i had to get them rehomed when i moved back in with my mom when i had split from my ex. Managed a yr on my own with all 3 but couldnt manage anymore so had to go back home, couldnt take my cats to moms cos her cat would pick on them, he was a big one too lol. Miss them so much. Managed to keep barney though.

Talking of names, thats something i do think about, too much lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

We all deal with it, prepare for it in our own way. I will be devastaed if it doesnt work whether i think positve or negative now and i will deal with that when & if it happens. But i think if i go into it thinking it wont happen, then whats the point in doing it. Regardless of finance its the emotional side & physical side of it too.

Im not too worried about the bruising, at least i know it is going in properly as i havent really got any side effects lol   it is working.

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

glad you getting on well with injections    and really hope the next ones works well for you too   when do you start stimming again? did you say you was going to be on first injections for some time?
I am travelling back to Swden on the 14th - 18th so think would be best if I could start stimming after trip. Dads 60th and really dont want to miss it   baby very imprtant of course, but you see.. my dad is not very well, hes got dementia so its imp that we are all there at special times like this

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive got my baseline scan on 18th jan so hopefully will start them, yeah i am d/r for longer than everyone else  

I think its ok to d/r for longer, i know when i went to the clinic back in november they said because of xmas they may have to d/r for longer and thats ok to do, its the stimming that cant be done for too long so you should be ok. 

Hope he has a good bday

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just phoned clinic, they want to start next injections on the 12th!!! meaning EC hopefully on the 25th, wow taht is a lot earlier then we thought as on paper I was down for d/r longer like you beckyboo (was meant to have EC 8th Feb)

This means my first scan would be on the 18th and that is the day I come back from Sweden, and I come back late evening   so now I need to check all flights and try and book a new one doh!!! what stress. Need to talk to man, he is of playing golf at mo, and I also need to get af stuff (typical of me running out of stuff) STRESS!!

will speak to you both soon ladies
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

OOh hope you can get another flight  

Exciting, im having ec 31st jan all being well. You will be in your 2 ww then !

Take care hun

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

ooh good luck Jelly!


So becky what names have u thought of   no harm in name choosing is there


----------



## Guest

Ok for a girl my fave is Daisy, also like Molly, Lily & Lucy. Grace is a fave too but i think for a middle name. And Daisy is deffo my fave all time but i am worried she would be called daisy the cow  

For a boy all i have really is Jack with William as middle name. Used to like Joshua but not so keen now. Would also consider Albert as a middle name too.

Omg how sad does all that sound !! Not even preg yet !!

You thought of any?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Daisy is lovely   and Jack   Albert is sooo cute! Bertie!!!

I like Harry for a boy and Hallie (like Halle Berry!) or Kacie for a girl although I do have a long list of girls names  

i liked Lily but too many L's (would be Lily Lewis) sounds a tongue twister when u say it


----------



## staceyemma

Daisy Grace...Sounds really pretty


----------



## Guest

If its twins, boy & girl then i can have both haha. Now i am dreaming !

I love Harry, always have but my ex's surname was harrison so i would always think he would think i was naming it after him   

Kacie is lovely too, girls names is much easier isnt it.

Yes a bit of a tongue twister, I am 2 b's, but mine kind of rolls off the tongue easily. and of course i married into my name lol.

we always joke and say we should have names like Sharon, Aaron, Karen, Darren etc, nothing wrong with those names but if you say them with our surname.... Sounds funny    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I liked Aimee but its hubby's ex so a big no no for me  

Some people call their babies weird names

My sister has 4 boys Charlie, Rio, Armarni and Chayse   Just waiting for Gucci and Prada   I shouldn't laugh



I defo think u should go with Sharon or Aaron   In a silly mood this afternoon


----------



## staceyemma

Couldnt have hubbys middle name- Dennis ha ha


----------



## Guest

Yes there are deffo some strange ones out there. My friends son is called Rio and her dog is armarni lol. Chayse seems to be quite popular now. I know of 2 people who have children called that, one is a boy and one a girl lol.

My sisters 2 are called Eleanor & Charlotte, quite normal names, but she calles Charlotte, Lottie most of the time and me & my mom hate it, we call her charlotte lol.

haha   Dennis, bless  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

I liked eleanor but there are so many baby girls I know callled Ellie, Ella, Evie etc

My sister pinched my boys name with her first- Charlie George  

I dont tell her my names now in case she gets preggers before me again!!!!  
She'll keep going I think until she has a girl!


----------



## Guest

Yeah it is a popular one isnt it.

Aw charlie george is lovely, i dont blame you, my sister knew i always like Daisy so she was warned to not use it lol.

Must be nice to just keep going like that.

You will be before her though hun

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hiya.... so have now booked an earlier flight home on the 18th.. lost all that money from previous flight tho as Ryanair are t*ats!! oh well at least sorted so I dont need to stress. 
I am now starting stimms on the 12th!! omg! how weird is this, just so unreal lol

Hope you both have a good evening
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

That is wicked Jelly    

C'mon Jelly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Stacey - feel abit sick about it all now tho hehe.... but nice to have a plan going forward.  
was stressing big time about flights and bits, lucky man came home to calm me down. All sorted now tho.

when is your af MEANT to show up? we dont want it of course!!!!  

xxx


----------



## colesygirl

Hello,

Sorry to gatecrash your conversation but for some reason I have this bookmarked..  are any of you treated through Jessops, Sheffield?? (I am new to all this so sorry!!)


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello you   you not gatecrashing anything.. join in anywhere you like  I am not with Jessops sorry.. 

whereabouts are you in cycle, treatment??
xx


----------



## colesygirl

Suppose we are just really really early on (however doesn't feel like it as naively been ttc for about 4 years)We have been referred by our GP (after having my Day 21 bloods - normal, and hubby having 2 SA - both with (from memory) 10 million count, and low mobility and morphology).

Had our first appointment at Jessops Gynaecology / Infertility clinic with nurse today. She just talked through both our histories and booked me in for my Day 2 bloods and an inter-vaginal ultrasound and hubby for another SA. Basically said our option were either IUI or IVF depending on hubbys SA. Also depending on hubbys SA i may have to have the blue dye thing. The nurse said we would get an appointment with Dr Skull to discuss results and next steps / treatments. Waiting list are looking at 3-4 months with Dr Skull just to discuss results.....then the nurse said if we get referred for treatment at ACU Jessops we are looking at another 18 weeks.............

Just wondering if there is anyone out there who has been through a similar thing at Jessops and could answer questions etc...as I feel totally overwhelmed! Thanks x x x x  

PS - reading all your posts is giving me lost of hope> Good luck to you all x x x x x


----------



## Jelly.B

colesygirl - when it comes to ivf it is such a waiting game, no matter where you go. As I have no clue about that place in general I cant really give you advice on that clinic, but know if you are doing this thru NHS there is always a waiting list and its normal for it to be up to 1 year, depending on where you are. I am doing mine privately as I am not very good at waiting for things   and by doing so you sort of start straight away depending on your cycle and what issues you have of course. The blue dye thing you talking about is to check that your tubes are clear, and not damaged or blocked as that too prevent you from getting pregnant.

And have lost of hope, all your dreams will come true  

if you have any questions just ask  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Jelly, glad you have calmed down  
hi colesygirl its all a lot to take in isn't it and the waiting doesnt help!  

My af is due tomorrow or Saturday think its definitley gonna come but I do pray  

Didnt do a pregnancy test this mornign can't take the one line staring back at me  

Oh well hopin I hear from the clinic soon I want my injections ha ha  

Morning Becky


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey - all my fingers and toes are crossd for you  

I woke up at 4am this morning and couldnt go back to sleep!!!   will try and have a sleep later on, how annoying tho

xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Jelly  

I couldn't sleep because of the wind it was so noisy!
Hoping hubbys mate pays up today or else 
He knows what we need it for too x


----------



## Jelly.B

I really hope he does too, he should tho surely... if he s a good mate  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

We thought he was... he's known hubby years


----------



## Jelly.B

fingers crossed then.. let us know   love a bit of gossip  
xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Hope your both good  

Have you heard from clinic yet stace? Fingers crossed   And i hope he pays up too  

Hi Jelly, hope you get some sleep  

Hi Colesygirl, hope you dont have to wait too long. We are nhs funded and have been very lucky not had to wait at all really. It does depend on clinic etc but there is guidelines now on hfea where they should start tx by 18 weeks of having go ahead. If you look on hfea website and put your clinic in you may be able to get more info   I havent had to have the blue dye thingy cos my hubbys sa was so low, they said it wasnt needed as my bloods are all ok so it doesnt matter so much if my tubes are blocked cos they are bypassing anyway as hubbys sa so low we have to have icsi 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Beckyboo - yes hope I get some sleep later, massiv headache now  

Af very heavy but no lumps (soz) since my tube removal my periods has been so much lighter in col and no clots, used to be really dark in col and lumpy so that is brill (sounds weird saying it hehe, why does it really matter anyway lol).. altho cramps is something i cant get away from hehe 3 days now!!!  
xx


----------



## Guest

Hope your headache has gone hun

I had real bad pains with mine this time. Thankfully only really one day of bad pains

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hubbys mate paid up yay!


----------



## staceyemma

Email reply from the clinic I asked if I could still do ICSI as hubbys sperm has improved... still waiting for test results booo!!! Hope ur well ladies

Hi Stacey

Thank you for your enquiry.

You are still able to go ahead with ICSI if you wanted to. You'll have the opportunity to have a chat through this in some more detail before you come through for the treatment.

Once we have received all of your test results back, we will be able to book you in for a treatment planning appointment. We'll make a note of your period dates and match you up with a recipient and get you synched with their cycle ready for treatment. We have quite a few recipients waiting to be paired up so we should be able to start things moving for you within a couple of weeks after your results are back. We'll give you a ring as soon as everything has been received.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to get in touch.

Kind regards

Emma Jones

Administration Manager


----------



## Jelly.B

staceyemma - BRILL NEW ALL AROUND!!!! that is FANTASTIC!!!!  

Cant get better can it, money for icsi and a letter confirming all will get moving very soon  
Bet you so pleased! Get a bottle of champers on your way home!!! 
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Jelly  

Hoping it will be soon I am so impatient    C'mon test results!!!!!!  
Feel left behind u and Becky already started   But at least Im here to support you both through it all   

Hubbys mate posted the money through the letter box in an envelope-coward!

So Jelly do you have any baby names u like? 
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

well, if it doesnt work for me the first time around then maybe I will end up doing the second cycle with you  

Naughty mate! At least you have it tho, thats the main thing  

Read emails earlier what you and Beckyboo been thinking re names hehe, very cute. I like Jack for a boy and Leah for a girl.. sure I will have plenty more later but I dont like thinking about it too much until I am at that stage I suppose, but please dont let that stop you and Beckyboo talking about it tho  

Its Friday!!! less than a week till I start stimming. Then scans 18th, 20th and 23rd and poss ec 25th. For the mo I am not so worried about the whole bfn or bfp.. sounds strange but at mo I just want to be able to create enough eggs to freeze (must be my age thinking like that hehe) so IF I have to do this again at least I wont have to go thru this cycle of injections lol. OMG, I do sound really old dont I!!!! that 1 added to 30 has really made me feel yet a bit older  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh hun 31 is young!!!!  

I hope u don't join me on my cycle I hope it works first time for you  
So glad its Friday its the weekend!!!!!  
Im sure you'll have plenty of lovely eggies!


----------



## Jelly.B

my egg reserve is prob not as high as both you lovely ladies but can always hope for the best   bless you for being so positive, put a smile on my face every time lol  

so, no sign of af yet?? 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning !!!!! Have we got that friday feeling    

Fab news Stace. You will be started in no time. You wont be that far behind us. Im still plodding along on my d/r for another 2 weeks yet, ec 31st Jan hopefully so if you only d/r for 2 weeks then you wont be far behind. Dont worry it will soon happen   

Glad you got the money too, big relief for you !

Im 33 this year !! Im sooooo old !! Im hoping to get some to freeze too. Hopefully i do produce enough cos, i appear to be ok on my levels, but there is no guarantees is there     Im sure you will have pplenty too Jelly, all of us will

Postive thinking today and from now on for me.

Woohooo excited for us all !! It WILL happen !!

xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

HAPPY THOUGHTS ALL AROUND!!! XOXOXXOXOXOXOX


----------



## Jelly.B

just been out with men for a long country walk in the sun, so lovely and green. Walked past a shop when we came near highstreet and walked in as you do to look around  
His brother has recently had twins, boys, so thought we should get a card as saw a lovely one on display, altho really horrid feeling in my stomach   weird isnt it, you are happy for them, just so unhappy for yourself..... anyway saw a lovely big blanket there too, that would look so nice and snug on my sofa so bought that too - to make myself feel better  

hehe and guess what, feel much better!
xxx


----------



## Guest

Aw twin boys, how sweet. Yes know exactly what you mean. Our time will come !!

Glad you bought the blanket, i have a lovely big pruple snuggly blanket on my sofa, im wrapped up in that most evenings lol.

The weather is lovely today, so glad the wind has gone !!

What you up to the weekend?

Hey Stace, you about??

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

we are going to an early cinema viewing later, well, early ish.. 6pm. Sherlock Holmes
Havent got a lot planned for the weekend otherwise. You?
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No sign of af but it'll be today or tomorrow negative test today so just a matter of waiitng oh welll onwards and upwards... 

Weather is lovely today  

Nothing special planned for this weekend yet how about everyone else?? xxx

Seeing other people pregnant and with babies is strange.. I feel happy for them but jealous but think 'do they really know how lucky they are?' they probably haven't been through what we're about to go through to have a baby... some of them are accidents, one nght stands etc... my baby will be so loved and so wanted xxx

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

very true Stacey, ever so hard but it will be loved to the max  
xx


----------



## Guest

They will all deffo be so loved & special !

Cinema sounds fun, havent been for ages.

We are decorating our bedroom, so excited lol, want to get it done before i start stimms. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hubby says to me 'you wait til you have a baby and its being naughty' etc.... 
I will NEVER forget the struggle and wanting and be ever so grateful to have my own baby.
Never taken for granted... most women take their ability to have a baby for granted.

I'm glad I'm going down the ICSI route because it's made me realise a lot of things, how much I want to be a mum, how much I long for me and hubby to have our own family and how precious having your own child is...    

I hope in the near future we are chatting together about burping and feeding and how many teeth our little one has


----------



## Guest

I didnt realise how much i wanted this until the last few months. IVF babies are certainly so special, all babies are but you know what i mean  

We certainly will be chatting about that stage, and all the other stages on the way. And we wont complain once  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

AF arrived 2 days late   Hope u ladies had a fab weekend


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - doh! nayghty af for sure. Will you be trying again this month?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

sneakily trying because indicating to hubby I was in my fertile period was a complete turn off  
trying naturally is too stressful-u think u've doen everything u can and still bothign happens- roll on with the ICSI I say! 

Hope ur ok xx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes, do it without telling him  
I know, hurts everytime doesnt it.. you think you would get used to it after a while... 

Hope you get to start soon. Would be nice for you to have a date in mind.

I am ok hun, tired but nothing new! Just want Thursday to be here now... 
Looking at different hotels around UK. We got an overnight stay with dinner package from partners brother and his wife at xmas. A whole book of different places to pick from.. thought might be good to go during 2ww as prob need something else to think about then. Was planning on waiting till after *test date* but IF news not good then will I really be in the mood for going away on a romantic trip... hhmmmmm.....

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I would go during 2ww Im thinking of doing that too. The 2ww is going to be so hard hey!  
How are you feeling are you feeling psoitive? xx

Its hard TTC naturally Im a little bit upset but already looking at my fertile dates for this month.  

I MUST NOT TELL HUBBY I AM OVUALTING HEE HEE  

Wishing these results would hurry up!


----------



## Jelly.B

Think I am a positive girl, always hoping for the best, but I always have my feet firmly on the ground (if that makes sense)
Think you right about going away during 2ww. I will tell partner this is the plan now   thanks  

Try and look at it this way - you CAN get pregnant, there is always a chance for you (not like me, I have no tubes) those few days around ovulation time, trying to make a baby, should be a wonderful thing, something to remember... what if it happens... you would want to remember *that night* forever   spice it up, get the oils out, massage... new undies   hehe. Things me and partner used to do, lol,  
But totally understand what you saying too.. after a while it does get harder and harder to see light at end of tunnel, and you end up just doing *it* out of habit, because you sort of have too. 

How many weeks is it now? Roll on tests!!

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Just had another email back from the embrologist at the clinic answerign my questions-
His responses are in red. He seems to think my results should be back?

Hi Stacey

Apologies for my slow reply having been away at a conference. You may have already spoken to someone in the intervening period but if not I'll answer your questions below.

Regards

Lyndon

Lyndon Miles

Consultant Embryologist

From: Stacey
Sent: 03 January 2012 11:33
To: Info
Subject: [SPAM] 
Importance: Low

Hello there

I had an initial consultation on the 9th December and I was very impressed with CRGW.

I am hoping to egg share and I am just waiting for my blood tests to come back.

I was told this can take 6 weeks with xmas, new year etc anyidea roughly how long they might be? (I know Im impatient!) Your blood tests would be back by now Stacey
I have a few questions I hope this is ok, I can't wait to get started...

1) My husband has had a recent sperm test which came back much better than his sperm test 12 months before so I guess the question I am asking is his previous results indicated that ICSI was our only option would we still be able to go ahead with ICSI even if his results are better? We have almost saved the £700 for the ICSI and just wondering if is still an option rather than the traditional IVF? You can do either. If you had enough eggs you could do half ICSI and half IVF. My advice would be if you have previously been recommended ICSI then switching to IVF would give you a slightly elevated risk of getting lower fertilisation with IVF and as such doing ICSI would be a safer bet.

2) If my blood tests come back ok any idea how long it takes to find a egg recipient? We have a lot of patients seeking donor eggs so this shouldn't take long at all.

Im aware the eggshare route takes a while but Ijm just wondering on timescales and how long I can expect to be waiting?

Many thanks and I hope Im not being a pain by emailing. Not at all&#8230; that's what we are here for.

Kind Regards,

Stacey

_< post modified to protect member personal details>_


----------



## staceyemma

gonna get some bits from Ann Summers for this month Jelly he he


----------



## Jelly.B

That sounds to me like your tests are back.... call them!!!   Hunt them down! Tell them you been told they should be back by now.

Ann summers - saucy  
Just want you too never lose that hope ok   that there is still a chance for you before icsi  

When I found out I had to have ivf/icsi I really did lose my sex drive! Really does affect your brain doesnt it, being told you need help. Now going thru this, all injections, one step closer every day has really made my partner and I closer again  

Get on the phone you  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers Jelly Im really hoping for u and Becky   
I know there is a chance for us but its impossible for me to relax at the moment 

Hope my results are back but surely they'd of phoned by now   I've asked Lyndon (the embryologist) to look into my blood tests and see if they are back so  

I really dont want to try naturally because of the disappointment but I'd be stupid not to? 
Not long for u Jelly have u got to go back for scans etc to check everythings going ok?

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I totaly understand where you coming from Stacey - the waiting for af, the tests.. even the ovulation tests....you cant relax.. but dont think anyone fully relax going thru isci either, more stressful then anyone thinks, cause you will always have bad thought at the back of your head..... you will still have that thought of disappointment at back of your head here too.....but hey, this is just me talking, not everyone feels like I do, or have weird thoughts like me hehehehe  
If I could try naturally, at least have a chance at it, I would embrace that, live by it, have that in my head, knowing that there is still a poss chance it will happen. But on the other hand, know what you are going thru, know how you feeling too so.. its hard. 

Just think, one way or another, you WILL get there   naturally or with icsi  

If you havent heard anything by end of today, will you call them?? Oh I really hope they have them!!!!!!  

I go back on Thur for scan and bloodtest, and if all ok I start stimms. Then I have scans on 18th, 20th, and 23rd. Poss EC 25th
xx


----------



## staceyemma

If I havent heard back by the end of the day I will call them  

Fingers crossed u can start stimming this week  
How exciting!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

thats brill. Fingers crossed for you  

me too, all of this is such a waiting game hey... and we all know I am not very good at it hehe.

Right, I am popping out shopping, a few things I need to get for Sweden trip Sat and rather get everything sorted at beginning of week  
I am meant to have luch with some friends in London Wed, just not sure I should go or not, tricky isnt it, as they dont know about this and if I dont drink, the BIG question will def come up and really dont need to hear that right now... hhmmm... have to have a think about it. Havent seen them for some time so it makes things even harder.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Maybe use the antibiotics excuse??

Have fun shopping!   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

cant really as was on it for the 2 previous ops that I had and when we meet, they would think I am serioulsy ill hehe...

Maybe I just have to say that its Jan and on a diet  

xx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon girlies   Hope you both had fab weekends?

That email is great news stace. I would phone them after lunch, you might be in a pile of paperwork that they have waiting and trying to get through. You never know. RIng ring ring     Im excited for you !

How you feeling Jelly? You start stimms this week ., Woohooo !!

Its all happening

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Becky!!!  

Great weekend thanks hope u had a fab weekend too  
I'll phone them after lunch


----------



## Guest

Eeeek exciting !!!

It is so hard doing the deed when your trying to conceive naturally. All the excitement etc is taken away and it seems a chore. Thats how i found it anyway. And so much pressure on the poor men lol. You will have to be sneaky.

Sorry your af came, mean thing coming late    

My weekend was good thanks, decorated our bedroom lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

We need to decorate our bedroom too so may do that this weekend.
What colours did u do?

Bet my results arent back yet


----------



## Guest

Just painted it cream. We had some lovely new bedding & curtains that we chose for christmas and its quite patterened so just wanted it plain. It looks lovely so fat. Done all the walls just got the glossing to do (the worst bit lol) Gonna start that tonight.

Then next week when nik is on lates im gonna paint the spare room, thats just gonna be cream too. Can alwasy change things then. Its still got a baby border on the walls from the previous occupier lol. And we have decided that if tx works     the nursery will be the small room. Unless its twins haha. So im gonna do the other room as it passes the time & needs doing lol. Already got the paint so may aswell lol.

What colour you doing yours?

They may be back hun you never know

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

We have a small spare room too which would be suitable if tx works for us too 

Not sure on colours maybe cream or a pale colour to brighten it up as our bedroom isnt a massive double. Its purple at the moment  

Its hard to focus at work isn't it? x


----------



## Guest

Hehe, our lounge & kitchen were a really dark purple when we moved in in june. Got rid of the purple in the kitchen as all our stuff is red & black lol. But we kept the theme in lounge. Although they had done one really dark purple wall and also opposite flowery wallpaper. It was just too much. We kept the wallpaper as you have prob seen on pics on ** lol but paiunted the rest cream.

Its amazing what a difference a coat of paint makes isnt it. Nik said oh cream again lol but you can change things easily if you do that lol

It is hard i dont want to do anything. Have done a few things this morn, lost interest now. Waiting for lunch, am hungry lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im hungry too hee hee off to Greggs I think  
Starving!!!!


----------



## Guest

MMM lucky you, what you gonna have? Ive got fruit 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

got soup in the end


----------



## staceyemma

email reply.....

Hi Stacey

I think that most if not all of your blood tests have already been returned to us having took a quick look earlier. Yes, your husband will need HIV, Hep B and Hep C. Without these we would be unable to treat you or freeze any spare embryos.

Lyndon


I need to get hubby to doctors ASAP!!!!blood tests are needed for him!


----------



## Guest

yummy, its soup weather today

xx


----------



## Guest

Oh thats good that yours are back yay !!

OUr clinic did those ones with mine when we had our appointment in november. Has he had the cystic fibrosis one? I think that one takes a few weeks

xx


----------



## staceyemma

they just said about these HIV hep Band C but I wasnt sure if they'd do them at the clinic?
I've text hubby he's booking in to the doctors!


----------



## Guest

Ooh hope he can get in soon  

Yeah we had all ours at the clinic, well we were sent over to the blood bank in the actual hospital (next door to clinic) to have them. This was when we had our funding assessment appointment. She said we could have  done it back at our local hospital but we were there so did it there and then. The hiv ep c etc take a couple of weeks i think, but the cystic fibrosis one takes a bit longer, unless that was just our clinic. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Dipstick!!! I shoulda booked him in I totally forgot waiting for my blood tests!!


----------



## staceyemma

another email reply...

Hi Stacey

Yes, if your GP can do them then bringing them to your planning appointment would be fine. We can’t allow you to start stimulation without them. We can do the blood tests here but if your GP agrees to do them it saves you money.

The longest blood tests is usually the chromosomes (karyotype) and that’s already back.

Lyndon


----------



## Guest

Have you made your planning appointment?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

not yet shall i make one I couldnt speak to them by phone at lunch as my credit was too low...do i need to wait for blood test result for hubby now?!  , oh well at least things are moving now!!!


----------



## Guest

erm, not sure. HAs he rang the docs? Might be best see what they say first or ring the clinic and ask them. They should tell you though really what you need to do i think.

They sure are moving hun    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lyndon has copied in the gynaecologist Amanda to the emails it is confirmed all my reuslts are back yay!!!so hopefully should have a planning appointment  soon! hubby hasnt text me back yet hoping he's booked in for that blood test !!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Oh im excited for you hun !!

Woohoo 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I think it takes a week or two to match me to a donor recipient anyway so fingers crossed it'll be soon!!!!!!
Not so worried about blood results I can take them to planning appt.
Just want the gynaecologist to call me to say lets book u in for planning!!!!! 

EEEEEEEEk! 
I think u have to go on the pill a few weeks before injections to match up ur cycle with the recipient too


----------



## Guest

Even if it does take a wee bit longer, once you ahve made your planning appointment adn things are happening, it will fly by  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - sooooo pleased for you!!! Exciting times for sure!!

Before we could have our planning app we had to have all of our blood tests done but that was our clinic, not all clinics are like that. Maybe just ask them  
So pleased for you tho   so nice to get the ball rolling isnt it  

Beckyboo - how you feeling? injections going well?
xx


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks jelly, all going good still how about you? I did have a headache all day sat but i think that may have been paint fumes & lack of sleep friday night lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

good ta, just tired but nothing new there   Injections getting harder and harder to get thru skin and its more uncomfy pushing in liquid! Just want it to be Thur now....

Good idea to get painting, makes you switch of for a bit hehe bet it looks lovely  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

morning ladies hoep you're ok 
I've read through the egg sharing information online at my clinic and it says that me and my husband need two HIV and HepB/C blood test taken two months apart?

Ive had one taken in December and hubby is off to the doctors any day for his first one. Is it right that we will have to wait another 3 months to have another HIV hep B/C blood test before we can begin egg share?  
did you ladies have to have the HIV hep B/C blood test taken twice three months apart before u could start?

The clinic havent mentoned this to me but its in their info online....


----------



## staceyemma

Clinics reply... hopefully have an appointment in a few weeks!     

Hi Stacey 



You’ll still be ready for planning so don’t worry!  Yes, you will need to have those bloods repeated but not until just before you come through for egg collection.  (This is a requirement of the HFEA)  Only you will need to have these repeated at this time but your hubby will still need to get them done initially.  



We’ll be in touch in the next week or two now once we have paired you up with a recipient and then you can come in for your planning appointment.  



Speak to you soon



Emma


----------



## Guest

Hi hun, we only had to have it done once, it sounds like its just cos of you egg sharing that you have to have it twice, esp being as just you have to have it done twice not your hubby.   It will soon come round now, once you got that planning app ! Woohoo !! I know its taking longer thanyou thought but just think of the wonderful thing you are doing in helping someone else become a mom too.  

I know what you mean jelly, mine are hurting more each day now   Be worth it though  

Lots of ladies hope your both good

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm ever so excited!!!
So have you ladies decided on whether you will transfer one or two eggs? xxx


----------



## Guest

My clinic does have a single embryo transfer policy if it is top grade being as i am nhs & under 35. But they will do 2 if it isnt top grade. I am going to push push push for 2 !!  

How bout you?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My instincts tell me two so I will push for 2! 

Whens ur Egg colelction likely to be Becky? xx
I'll be so nervous for u on testing day eeek!!!!


----------



## Guest

Its looking like i will have ec on 31st jan and et 2nd feb, thats if my body does what it is supposed to do. Im hopeful it will as we are male factor and i appear to be ok, but who knows lol. On the due date calculator on here that would make my due date 23rd oct if its one  

EEEk indeed ! Its so close now but still so far away lol. 

Jelly is before me too !!  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wowee Im sure you will be fine Becky postivity is all we need! 
How long is Down regging and stimming  over,  is it 4 weeks or 6 weeks? 


Just wondering


----------



## Guest

It all depends, im down reg for just over 27 days, nearly 4 weeks lol. But i think most people d/r for 2 weeks. I think the norm is 2 weeks d/r, scan, then 2 weeks stimms. But they can keep you d/r for longer if needed for holidays etc. I think thats why i am longer cos of xmas, i dunno lol. This is for long protocol. There is also short protocol where you d/r for 4/5 days. Not sure why some people have long or short though.

We are all different i guess lol. Positivity all the way. You know as sily as this sounds. I still cant believe i am actually having ivf lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Crazy hey! I guess it moved pretty quick for you?
I'll be excited when Ihave dates, JUST GIVE ME A DATE!!!!  ha ha


----------



## Guest

Yes it really has flown. We had the official go ahead for my next cycle on 2nd nov. And i really dont know where the time has gone since then. Even though i moan it is going quickly. 8 days to go for me till stimms. And if i think to myself 3 weekd today i may have egg collection....OMG OMG OMG !!!

It def does make a difference once you have that planning app and make a date hun  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm really really excited for you   8 days isn't long!
Hopefully I'll be starting by then  
hubby blood results will be back in time too  

My sister gave me a few things last night that she hasnt used for new baby like new babygrows etc.. and two brand new maternity tops too one reads 'OMG Im pregnant' 
and the other V.I.B Very Important Baby, they're really glitzy and cool so I hope I get to wear them!
I will definitely show them off! hee hee. If I have either a girl or boy I will have lots of stuff I dont mind some secondhand if its looked after and I would buy new bits anyway.

Xmas and new year has dragged it out for me I think.
what day of your cycle do you have to start DR?
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yay hopefully you will  

Oh ive seen some of them tops in new look, they are fab ! I will deffo want those sort of things too. My sister has loads of girl things i can have, i dont mind some second hand but some things i will want new lol. We are mostly girls on my side but boys on niks side. He has one nephew but i dont think his bro would offer any of their things. They are a funny couple lol. So exciting !! 

Yes i bet it did make it drag, it did the opposite for me i think it sped it up cos i started d/r 23rd dec.

Yes normally you ring the clinic on day one of your cycle and they will then order your meds. and you start on day 21 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool thanks Becky. 
Its confusing with egg share as its slightly different in the beginning but once i start down reg it's the same.

I think the tops she bought were from new look 

I would chat with others in the egg share section but there arent many people chatting on there plus u and jelly are the best on here  
Baby on the brain today


----------



## Guest

No prob i will answer anything if i can lol.

Its gonna be so hard not buying things straight away if we get BFP ! COs obv we will all know sooner than if a natural preganancy wont we lol. I will want to buy buy buy but i will try to be good cos anything can happen cant it. But we arent thinking about that, we are positive people !! We will be comparing bumps soon    

YEah i know what you mean some threads are quiet and others are just madness !! Me & jelly are on the cycle one and it is just crazy, cant keep up at all lol.

Im not sleeping well now i dont think its the meds i think its that i cant switch off from it all. always thinking about it lol. I spose we all are  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know I would be worried of buying anything too.
Do your family know you're cycling now?

I think the hardest thing for me will be not testing with a pregnancy test early  

I've joined my clinic's thread recently its utter madness not sure who everyone is!!!


----------



## Guest

My clinic havent got a thread and i cant find anyone else there. Its nice to have local people to talk to, am chatting to a lady who works in my town which is nice   Not at the same clinic though.

This morning i opened my bathroom cabinet to do my teeth as i do everyday lol, and i noticed a preg test in there, been in there ages which i knew but ive not noticed before lol. ANd i just kind of froze and thought omg soon be using that   yes will be so hard not doing it early. Im trying to plan things t keep me occupied in the 2ww, not strenuous though.

YEs my family know, we have been quite open about it with most people. Obviously i dont put anything on ** about it cos i dont want everyone on ther to know, i just put the odd hint haha. But friends & family know, and everyone is so supportive.

How bout you hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies.. wow, you have indeed been busy on this forum today hehe   just been reading back whats been said  
Stacey - so pleased for you, just think, you might have a planning app in a few weeks. So exciting! 
Beckyboo - how you doing? not long for you now either!  

Depending on what protocol you will be on Stacey, long or short one, you either start on day 21 of your cycle or day 1 of your cycle. From what I understand, might have it wrong tho, is that it sort of depends on your amh test, if its very good you are more likely to have a short protocol.. but as I said, I could be wrong!
Look at you both wanting twins hey   I think I will just *order* one   think that is plenty for me. But also of course depends what grade your eggs are in I suppose.

Becky - yes, that jan and feb forum I cannot keep up. So busy! I just get a bit lost with it all and sort of feels a bit much for me. Will pop in from time to time tho. I have a hospital forum, very quiet and you get your answers answered and everyone so honest and truly cares   prob only about 10 of us on there, 4 of those are preggie ppl just checkin up on us giving advice and so on lol. 

I am having problems too sleeping at night.... my mind wonders   my brain doesnt work most of the time, but of course it will at night!!! doh. I just had my second acupuncture and hoping this will relax me more  
xx

xx


----------



## Guest

My amh is 17 (at  least i think its my amh which is that, something was 17 anyway ) i think is quite good and im long protocol. It is all so confusing i dont think  we will ever understand why they do what they do lol  

My twin hopes is based on not financially being able to do it again lol   But one will do. Twins would be the perfect family.  

The cycle thread is madness ! I talk to a few of them like I do to you on other threads, or email or ********, but not all of them. Like 5 pages appear on there in an hour ! I wish my clinic had a thread  

How you doing hun? Any more side effects? Ive still got none, the odd twinge but that may be normal and i just dont usually notice.  2 sleeps for you !!

Im good ta

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

your amh is fine, nothing to worry about   think it all depends on your cycle too

So may I ask, when you say you will not be able to do it again.. what if you end up having good eggs avalible to freeze? will you be able to financially cover using frozen eggs? Sorry if too personal of a question and you dont need to answer it if you dont want too. I dont mean to sound like an awful person at all, just never wanted twins, dont think i could cope with it, and honestly dont think my body would cope with it either hehe. But to be honest, I be happy with ANYTHING at this stage  

Have you not found any ppl that goes to your clinic? maybe start a new thread??

I am doing ok, think acupuncture really helping me. You ever had that? really weird! no new side affects really for me, have a few headaches here and there but just keep on drinking water.. but realy.. how much water can a person drink! I live in the loo hehe. Started drinking a glass of milk too now, but does really give me a horrid breath hahaha urk! well at least partner saying so lol

xx


----------



## Guest

No i dont mind you asking at all hun. Im really not sure how much fet would cost. We can freeze on nhs for 3 years, which we will do. It all depends on how much it is. They have price lists in clinic and online but it is all so confusing. Now hubby is working properly we may be able to save up as i imagine its not as dear as a full cycle. We will cross that bridge if we come to it   Twins does sounds sooo daunting but we would cope, would have to lol. They may only put one in anyway lol. I would be happy with anything too.

I did post on my regional page asking if anyone had been there with not much responce lol, nothing has happened since. 

NO ive never had it, is it expensive lol? Ive started having the odd glass of milk too, get ready for when stimms starts lol, im not keen on it on its own either lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

bless you hun, so NHS does pay for the cost of freezing for 3 years.. that is good, better then nothing   think you saving around 850punds there!

Acupuncture cost around 40 depending on where you are I suppose, meant to be good for ppl going thru ivf as can help with lining and get your body to work better as all full of drugs. It does get expensive tho.. you have one a week till you start stimming, then twice a week, and then twice on the day of ec itself, morning and afternoon. So yes, does add up. Mind you, if you dont believe in it then there is no point I suppose.... I am doing it more for my body to relax a little and really does make a different to me.

How much milk are you planning on drinking thru stimms?

xx


----------



## Guest

Yeah we are lucky that they will freeze and thats that covered   Will just cross that bridge if it happens lol.

I dont think its something i will bother with, mainly for the cost   We all do what suits us dont we,

Im planning on a pink of milk a day i think thats what they recommmend. Will struggle with it lol, how about you?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, we all do what suits us for sure  

Re milk, have read so many different stories lol. Think I will stick to having 2 glasses all the way thru. Think its enough for me lol. But I am drinking organic milk as been told its better, but there again, you believe what you want to believe lol  

You read so many different things dont you, you just have to go with what is right for you. 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats it, so many different things going around. I think a pint is about 2 glasses so prob about the same. The only other thing im going to do is brazil nuts which ive started already & extra protein. Oh may do hot water bottle too, will see.

The last few weeks have gone quick havent they? Its flown

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

protein imp yes. If you like nuts and things, get some sunflower seeds and pumkin seeds (full of protein)   walnuts does the same thing as brazil nuts (selenium) but they have more protein in them too... hehe, look at me going on!.....you prob already know it... see, my mind goes into over drive lol.

I know, it has hasnt it. Just want thur to be here now, then sat ready for sweden trip  
xx


----------



## Guest

Haha dont worry you can waffle on i dont mind   Have got brazil nuts & mixed nuts. Love nuts any nuts lol

2 more sleeps hun xx


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe that made me giggle  

has your mood changed alot thru d/r? I think I have been fine, well at least partner is saying so, mind you, he is running around for me alot, doing everything that I am sking him too as he is prob afraid I will snap otherwise   I can get a *little* moody around af time and this time I was fine, not even any tears lol.

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

thats cos u r nuts ha ha  

Phoned hubby to see if hes booked a blood test appointment and hes all stroppy cos hes trying to work and he's busy and he hasnt 'got time to phone the doctors' today!!!'  

Well sorry Mr  I will be booking u in myself if thats the case, hasnt got time I'll give u haven't got time!!!!!!!!!!!!   bluddy men! One thing I asked him to do today he knows its important, it seems Im the only one thats bothered RANT OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant get through to doctors either!


----------



## Jelly.B

oh dear... men!!!!!  
xx


----------



## Guest

I havent been too bad really, my hubby has been doing more than normal too, i think that helps. I feel very calm, have done since starting d/r not like i was in the run up to it. It is weird lol. 

If i wasnt injecting everynight i wouldnt know i was on drugs if that makes sense lol. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - lovely new pic lol  I might change my and put my cat on there instead   and have a go at that man of yours tonight lol

Beckyboo - why are they so helpfull all the sudden?? hehe... bless
xx


----------



## Guest

Oh stace ... Men !! They are a pain arent they. If you want a job doing then do it yourself etc lol.

Have you got through yet?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Finish work at 4 and the doctors is just down the road so Im going in in person I think!

He has a 17 yr old son who is playing up really bad at the moment (yes I have a 17yr old stepson) this is stressing him out today. He's in trouble with police, gettign girls pregnant, etc.... owes hubbys aunty £1000! hes a nightmare! 

He doesnt live with us anymore but still cause a lot of grief so hubby is currently preoccupied!


U girls r fab


----------



## Guest

Bless them  

I might change my pic to a pic of meeee instead of my dog lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

make sure u put the antlers on too becky


----------



## Guest

Oh dear, that sounds stressful ! Not good. Will let your hubby off a bit then  

Hope you get it sorted  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ah i would but they are back in the loft with the xmas decs    

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

wow stacey - and here I am wishing for a boy.. maybe I need to rethink   
Hope your man can sort son out. Know I understand why you are paying for icsi.. was going to ask..

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning girlies, you both ok? 



xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning hun, hows you? I am just heading out for a bit but will be back later. half way thru the week, weekend soon   look at me wishing my life away hey  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hehe. We sure are wishing our lives away, all for a good reason. One sleep for you yay !!

Have fun hun spk later

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good thanks Hubby has the doctors tonight apparently he needs a referral from a doctor before having bloods done. They might not do it yet cos we are private and we'll have to pay the £100 and drive down to Cardiff for the blood test.  oh well if they say no we'll have to pay xxx hope ur ok girlies all excited now!!!


----------



## Guest

Oh no what  a pain ! Nothing is ever simple is it  

Im good thanks hun, one week till baseline scan woopeee !!

And ive finished my bedroom  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Well done Becky  Cant believe how close it is for you both now 
hope time goes that quick for me too


----------



## Guest

It will hun  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - doesnt  your gp want to do the bloodtests at the surgery?? Thats ridic, sorry, but things like this really does pee me off. NHS in this country!!!!! My gp wasnt that keen doing my bloodtests and Marks as said *when you go private, we prefer if you go private ALL the way, inc tests as you can see and understand how expensive they are for the nhs* told her where to stick it! I said that I AM SAVING nhs LOADS of money as it is going private so dont give me that, I cant help the fact I cannot get pregnant!

Might been a bit harsh at the time but my hormones was everywhere as only been told few days earlier I couldnt have children without help so anger, sadness, steam was coming out everywhere hehe

Anyway.. the main thing is that you getting it sorted   and you will be on your way shortly too


----------



## Guest

Jelly you do make me laugh     But it is true. They should do the tests. I know i have said it before but we have been luck with the nhs...so far ! But it is so wrong for some people

It will soon be sorted yes, its just a little hurdle stace

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe, make myself laugh too   someone has too hehehe


----------



## Guest

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Exactly as we have to go private as they won't fund cos Hubby has a sob. I think one blood test ain't gonna kill em is it!!  
Doctors is at 5.50pm so will known soon then prob have to  make an actual appointment to take the blood


----------



## Jelly.B

sorry for my rant earlier.. just that it makes me angry!!  

So good that everything is moving along for you tho


----------



## staceyemma

I loved ur rant   it's exactly how I feel and I liked the response u gave them I think i'll say the same. The nhs are saving money by me having to go private!!!! Fingers crossed  thanks jelly and becky ur the best


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## staceyemma

Went to doctors and doc was fab he took the blood there and then should take one week two at the most. Hopefully will have a planning appointment in the next week or two also!!! Phew!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

so no need to pay for bloods


----------



## staceyemma

Nope !!!  
xxx Hope ur ok


----------



## Jelly.B

that is fab news hun!!!!!!   love when things comes together! Right, need to run or I be late for my scan

will let you know later how it went

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey All! Couldnt ignore your request Jelly so thought I'd verbalise a hello  , sorry for lurking in the shadows on this thread but still don't know alot of my tx yet so just sat trying to absorb as much info as possible 
We're waiting our appointment Feb 7th and hopefully start by first week in March, excited isn't the word but very nervous too. 
I'm 26 and DH is 30 (though more like a 6'2 three year old at times), Unexplained IF! 
We've been TTC for about 5 years, seriously for over 3yrs and married for 4yrs (poor DH) 
I'm adopted so would be lovely to have a little bit of my own biology in the family not that I would love a child by any other means less!!
(on saying that it may be kinder not to inflict my slightly oddball genetics on the world as a whole   )
Apologies that read a little like bit like an about the author section... 

Bubble XXX


----------



## Guest

Morning my lovely ladies  

Jelly - Good luck today !! Woohoo exicted for you, let us know how it goes  

Stace - Thats fab that you dont have to pay. Its all happening now for you yay !!

Bubble - Hi welcome to the thread, glad youve decided to join us   You will soon be having your tx.    

Hope you are all good today. I have a few twinges in my tum, am sure its normal.

Lots of love to you all        

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good Morning  
Hoepfully should have a planning date asap!!! Glad there's no more blood tests etc to do  

Good Luck for scan today Jelly  

Hey Bubble welcome  

I'm so excited an I just can't hide it!

Woooo!


----------



## Guest

Im about to lose control and i think i like it  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma




----------



## Guest

Its nearly the weekend !! Yay !! You got much planned hun?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Painting my bedroom!!!!  
What about you?


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah !! Woohoo !!

In laws coming over tomorrow eve, hubby playing golf with his dad sat so im going shopping with mother in law    

Then might sort the shed out sunday, weather permitting

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its meant to be cold isn't it?

did you watch One born every minute?   Me and hubby did


----------



## Guest

Oh is it? Maybe not then    

Yes i watched it     As annoying as the 'perfect' couple were, i hope i can cope with labour like she did (if it works   ) she was amazing with it. 

NIk didnt watch it, he goes to bed at 9 when hes on earlies, gets up at 4.30 am lol. He says i shouldnt watch it cos its upsetting, but its hard not too lol. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah they made me laugh! but he supported her well I think- love him  
She made it look easy I hope its that easy for us, as for that other lady well..... that better not be me!
A long way off for me yet ~I watch it to ease the strain of waiting for appoitment but it doesn't put me off. I would just want to see my baby so much  

Those epidurals look awful she looked out of it!!!

The midwives on the ward make me laugh too


----------



## Guest

Haha yes she was erm very loud !! I hope im not like that, I think i am quite good with pain, i am a wimp but i dont moan about it i dont think. I spose we dont know do we till we are in that situaiton how we will react. Can choose a cesearean now cant you  

The midwives are fab arent they, i hope they are always that nice and not just playign up to the cameras

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You can choose a caeserean wow
If you get caught with twins u may have to anyway thats what I say!  

The thought of labour scares me but its got to come out!

woudl you choose a caesarean


----------



## Guest

Yeah i think a new rule has come into force where you can now choose. Yes if twinnies then deffo one lool.

I dont think i would, my sister has 2 girls and she had natural labour with the first & a section with the 2nd cos she was breech. And she said the section was worse than natural. I think its the after effects thats bad, recovery.

As scary as labour sounds, i hope i can deal with it well. 

Listen to us chatting labour already lol  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know totally lost it but at least we are positive   if not a little mental 

Was just messaging another lady who's at my clinic who did egg share and I'm hoping I can get appointment before day 21 to start this month Im only day 5 so fingers crossed she seems to think I would start d/r and continue until I was in line with my recipient then we would both have a bleed? so maybe 2 weeks extra on top of normal d/r I think? Who knows!

Are you eating anythign different at the moment? 

xx really hoping for u and Jelly xxx


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed you can start this time then hun. I know its different & more complicated with you doing you your good deed   With my clinic when i had my referal, i could have started on my next cycle but that was 2 days away from when i was there and i hadnt had the blood tests, other wise i could have started so close. So you might be able to.   Hope you can

Im eating healithy but i normally do anyway, having the odd treat, choccie, biccie etc. Not having pate cos thats not good, but i would only eat that occasionally anyway. Just having my vits at the mo and water. But when i start stimms i will eat more protien and drink my milk more.

Me too hun, hoping for you aswell as us

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope I  canstart  this cycle that would be fantabulous!  

I am excited knowing that an unknown lady will get a call saying they have found a donor imagine how excited she would be too to be able to start!

Ive heard u need to drink lots of water and milk etc during stimms. 

I hate milk! 
Milkshake maybe? (yuk!) A lady on here who had successful ISCI  drank protein shakes and water every day.

xx


----------



## Guest

Im not big on milk either. DOnt mind a small glass with some cookies or something lol. Going to try to have it maybe hot choc, with cereal etc. think its about 1 pint a day thats advised  

DO you dye your hair? Random i know  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes very random, but no not anymore forgot what my original colour was. Why you asking hun?
Are you wondering if its ok to dye ur hair? Hmm have u googled it? Google hey -like it's got the answer to everything! Hmm I could do hot chocolate maybe with milk


----------



## Guest

Yeah have heard confiliting advice on the hair dye. I havent had mine done since beg dec before i started tx, need it doing soon and not sure lol. Gonna ask nurse next week see what she said just wanted to know what others thought about it lol

MM hot choc with cream & marshmallows  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hmm i don't know sorry   What effect would it have?

My healthy eating starts today


----------



## Guest

Some people say there is stuff in it that can be harmful to baby. I think it may depend on what dye it is. Confusing, will ask nurse next week and will ask hairdresser what is in the dye when i go for threading at the end of the month lol

Are you taking pregnacare conception?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm taking sanatogen mother to be and hubbies still on wellman 
I think vitamins just give u a little extra peace of mind xx
It's lovely and sunny here


----------



## Guest

Yeah definately. I asked my nurse if i needed to take any extras and she said those ones do everything you need.

It is here too    

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello gilr, wow, I seemed to have missed alot hehe  

I would choose csection pover normal birth any day   one of my sisters had natural birth and she split below, all thru to the anus (sorry, horrid I know) for her second birth she had csection and she said she would do that again for sure as she recovered so quickly and had no issues at all. So completely opp to your storie beckyboo hehe.. we are all different tho   otherwise I prob choose water birth  

Bubble - so glad you joined   doesnt matter if you havent started yet, always nice to read up and get advice and also make some friends along the way. 7th will be here in no time! I am not very good at this waiting game, hate it, if only I had a special wand   How do you feel about the whole ivf? are you relaxed about it?

AFM - bloods came back at lunch time (soz, been out shopping) and its all go   just did it and errrr.... needle a little bit more scary then first one! Dont let me scare you lovely ladies tho, think it even goes in easier then the other injection, so that is good news for you Beckyboo as you will be next. Lets see re side affects later  

Stacey - yes, plenty of water needed, its more to get toxin out of your body and also to prevent ohss   milk is your choice hun, plenty of ppl here dont drink it at all. When you talking about protein drinks, I have read different things and main thing is that those normally contain soya and that can be bad when tx.. but you have to go with what you believe   thats the most imp thing

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Jelly, glad it all went good !! When is your next scan !! Exciting !!

I like the water birth idea but worry about getting cold lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I just feel like being on a bed surely cant help to get it out lol, so I would rather sort of sit up if that makes sense lol.... I would think you would be all hot and sweaty from the pain  

Next scan is the day I come back from Sweden, 18th.. then 20th and 23rd  

xx


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats true, hadnt thought of the sweats    

Same day as me then  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes it is isnt it   roll on hey...

Right, have a lovely eve all of you   I am feeling rather urk, such headache, not enough water today at all   feel like been hit by a bus   so sofa calling my name and think might ask partner to give me a foot massage. 

Oh and do you all believe in reflexology? its just that I have a great book about it, and been pressing certain points on foot to help for example, stress, sleep and so on, really good stuff. I have been sleeping so much better in last few days   mind you, could also be my acupuncture... anyway, everything helps hey..

If so and if any of you want, I could copy some pages and add on to this forum (once I know how too hehe) but no worries if you not interested, we all do what works for us

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm interested jelly xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello hun, you good?? ok hun, I will copy and paste it on later, on way too acupuncture. Speak later  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Me too hun  

Morning girlies  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey becky how's u? Xx


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks hun, how are you today? Busy ?  

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey All! Hope everyone's having a nice Friday the 13th  

Bit of a day of the idiots at work   , wouldnt normally mind but got lumbered with tomorrow too this week as the boss if on on holiday, just praying I don't get any two am emergency calls to say someones pipes sprang a leek or something equally catastrophic  

In regards to your birth plan convo, I'm a little unsure, part of me would love a home water birth.... I'm very mardy and easily stressed when in pain ( cheerfull little whirl wind   ) so think being in my own surroundings and working with just a midwife/assistant would be great as think I'd feel more in control (lol as if you can be in control when a little persons trying to escape your body through such a tiny hole). 
On the otherhand after all the emotional rollercoaster us FF ladies go through just conceiving, part of me would be so scared it could go wrong at the last minute it'll be a miracle if I don't kidnap every specialist in the UK and chain them to the bedside just in case... maybe hospitals a better option!  

The IVF itself I feel pretty good about! I think I've come to terms with the fact that if we're ever going to be lucky enough to be parents we are going to need a little help, the main problem for me (think abit like you Jelly) is the waiting... I find the inbetween almost more stressfull than tx itself. Just want to get started (think only ladies awaiting tx can honestly say they crave injections, side effects, headaches and the whole shebang) like we do before starting   Really happy with our clinic which is good and makes me feel very much in good hands. 
A little emotional at the moment but think its a combination of the excitment and nerves at what is riding on this tx being sucessfull. 

Am deffinately reaping all the info and insight you girls provide, just cant wait to join you all in the exciting rollercoaster ride, thanks again for allowing me to lurk


----------



## Guest

Hi Bubble   My friday 13th is going well so far...   Hope yours is too?

Sorry you have to work tomorow. What is your job?

I totally understand where you are coming from on the whole birth thing. Would be so nice to do it at home and in familiar surorundings etc, but yes will want all medical help possible after going through all this to hopefully   get there ! LOL at you kidnapping the doctors    

It is horrible all the waiting. It all seems to be about that. I was soooo emotional whilst i was waiting to start, but since i started my emotions have really gone and im so calm, which is so strange cos i am normally an emotional person anyway. The 2 weeks running up to me starting i was sooo teary as i knew it was happening. Im sure my emotions will return, another lady who i am chatting to has experienced the same. Funny what we are doing to our bodies  

Ive still not had any real side effects thankfully, but i still wonder if my meds are working lol. Maybe im a lucky one who isnt going to get them. A few of us though dont seem to have any yet. 

Your very welcome here hun, even if our convos are very random sometimes  

Jelly - How you getting on? Any side effects from stimms yet?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

We have all the money for the ICSI  
Yey Hubby sold his bike


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya girls, soz I wasnt on here yesterday..... had acupuncture and went ever so well, love it. Went foodshopping after, then got in car and just started crying! came from nowhere! Now, I know some of you have experienced this but I havent at all, I have been fine thru out, so was a bit of a shock to me and didnt end there.. later posted on one forum but sort of got me feeling weird again so decided to stay away. Partner kept asking me *whats the matter* *why are you tearfull* BLA BLA BLA! wanted to smack him in the face, kept telling him * I DONT KNOW WHY!!! ****** HORMONES PERHAPS!* Soz, perhpastoo much info tere hehe.. anyway... woken up and so far so good so hoping for a better day today!
GOING TO SWEDEN TODAY  - HURRRAAHHHH......   wont be on here much till I am back on Wed (got scan then) so hope you all will have a good weekend and a good start of a new week.

Stacey - hun sold his bike wow, you must have him wrapped around your finger hehe   hope you well hun
Beckyboo - injections going well, doing both mine at the same time, 8am. Appart from my day yesterday, havent had any side affects at all, in fact feeling better as not so tired anymore  
Bubble - you wait to start tx, then you wait on tx.. it never ends. Think I have calmed down now starting stimms as know very close now, but maybe also because I am ****TING myself for whats coming next..scans, ec and et hehehe... so I am happy to wait now   (soz for such wording)

So girls, tried to add on reflexology pages but it wont let me! Page is far too big and have tried every poss way to reduce it in size. This has made me feel useless as well!! lol, used to be a PA in London so me and pc always worked well together   but now I must have either lost all poss experience of it, or it just cant be done. I am going for the second hahaha. 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

*Stacey* - Thats ACE!!! not long at all now then, good on DH  does this mean you'll be starting any earlier or just that everything is in place for you ? 
*Jelly* - bless, your description of yesterday..., if it helps hun I'm not even on the drugs yet but am having moments like that . Have an amazing time in Sweden with your family, is your DH going too ?? , Can't wait to hear about you scan so excited for all the ladies on here starting their tx !
*Becky* - Now don't hate me, or lable me souless for life  but I'm an estate agent........... a nice one mind . No side effects sounds good to me, funny how our bodies all react differently to tx drugs, I know the chlomid/provera alone affects me a little but think for me it's because my body doesnt make those hormones very well naturally so it comes as a bit of a shock !!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - thanks hun, feeling lots better today   hoping I will not have an outburst like it in Sweden, dont think my family would know what to do hehe, not like you can do anything but you know what I mean. Partner is going with me  

Got a feeling my man, dearest Mark, might have given me the wrong dose of Gonal F this morning   looking at bottle, dont think there should be so little left.. eeekkkk.. hes playing golf at mo so just sent him a text! Dont feel funny or anything but wouldnt be great.. I dont think.... eeehhhhhh   or is it my head messing with me AGAIN!??

Keep you posted.....


----------



## staceyemma

Hope ur ok Jelly  
Have you worked out if you've had the wrong amount yet?Im so excited for you dont worry hun everything wil be fine xx  

Bubble hubby sold a 'project bike' he's been working on so we have all the moeny we should get a planning appointment any day now... He still has his own motorbike xxx hubby has been fab raising the money

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Good news, Mark said he gave me the correct amount - serioulsy think my head is messed up!

Stacey - ahhh that is such good news!!! bet you cant wait now!!!  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Phew thats good news jelly 
Yeah I'm so happy we have all money ready to go just waiting for that phone call now


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, are you all ok?

Good weekends? 

Heard anything yet stace? woohoo to the bike sale 

How you getting on jelly? 

Hi Bubble hope your ok

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Not a bad weekend thanks  
Not heard anything yet but hoping it will be this week.
Glad my ICSI money is now safely tucked away  

How are you feeling? Its freezin here in this office today!! My hands won't type


----------



## Guest

Thats one less thing to worry about isnt it. Fingers crossed you hear soon,

Im ok thanks, been really tired this weekend and had niggly headaches, think my body is very much down regged now and ready for the next stage lol. Roll on wed  

Its soo cold here i cant feel my hands properly either or my toes lol.

Just found out some friends are pregant again. They already have a 6 month old and a 2 1/2 yr old, And he has 2 from prev relationship. Happy for them but could feel myself welling up. So easy for some isnt it

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wow Wednesday! I bet you can't wait! 
Hearing BFP announcement is upsetting but ur turn is coming dearie in the next few weeks!!!
Yes unbelievably easy for many and not so much of a big deal. 

Have you thought about if you will you do the preg test wiv hubby or take it alone? 

I have a 20 week pregnant colleague in my office continually talking about baby...


xxxx


----------



## Guest

I certainly cant wait now. 2 more sleeps  

I hope my turn will come in the next few weeks  . Yours will too hun  

I think i will do it with hubby, if we have ec on 31st jan which its provisionally booked for then i think otd will be valentines day lol. But that could change. It might depend on what time of day i have to do it i guess, cos of niks shifts. He will be on earlies that week. Oh i dont know, i really hadnt thought about that lol. I dont think i will be bale to look at the result so may need to do it with him lol

Have you thought about it?

Oh that must be hard   There is only me and another girl in the office here, and she had icsi 6 years ago so she knows what im going through.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thats good that you have someone in the office who has been through it all  
Wouldn't it be great if u were testing on valentines day. 

I'm not very good at waiting I always want everything yesterday   
Fingers crossed they will call soon my mobile is sat in front of me all day!!!  
At the moment feeling quite lucky and putting my impatience into perspective.. I did a friends wedding make up for her 2 months ago (I do wedding make up on the side part time) and her husband passed away last week it was sudden and not expected he was 34....they have two little boys she is beyond devastated   So Im feeling lucky to have the people I love most around me alive and well. Life is so precious


----------



## Guest

Yeah it is good that she knows what i am going through. Unfortunately the icsi worked for her but she lost it at 8 weeks   but she had lots of fertility probs herself and she was nearly 40 at the time. I try not to talk about it too much cos i dont want to drudge up bad memoreis for her but she is ok about it all. She is a firm believer that everything happens for a reason and it just wasnt meant to be.

It would be fab if it was on valentines day and it was a bfp !

Im impatient too, its amazing how quick it does go though once you have started tx. Or once you have a date  

OMG that is awful. poor thing. What happened? That does make you put things in perspective doesnt it  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

He had minor chest pains thought he was ok and theywould go but then began vomiting and couldnt breathe he died quite quickly.  
2 months married... I cant even imagine her pain, explaining to her two little boys where daddy has gone they are only 2 and 5

He was her first love and only love, had been with him 7 years

My aunty too had a failed cycle of ICSI and I feel bad talking to her about it but she's ok with talking about it with me it helps to know someone else understands. My aunty too beleives it happened for a reason. Lets hope motherhood is written in the stars for all of us


----------



## Guest

Your poor poor friend, truly awful. Yup your right we just cant imagine her pain can we. So so sad xx

Hopefully it is hun. It is nice talking to those who have been through it. I have my other friend who i have told you about before the one who is not having a good time in her pregancy. She is haveing steroid injections now to help the babys lungs   for them. But ive not spoke to her that much during my tx

NEarly lunchime yay

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

yay Im starving!!!!  What u havin for lunch? 

I hope ur friends baby is ok  it must be worrying for her.
Im thinking about getting some relaxation CD's etc to help me chillax when Im injecting etc.

Have you read emnige's ICSI diary on here? If not I recommend u read it all its fab! She is preg with twin girls! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263792.0


----------



## Guest

No i havent, i will have a read though, thanks hun

I hope it is too, each day that goes by baby is getting stronger   Her sister is gettting married in 6 weeks too so its taken all the excitement away from that for everyone. We are going to the wedding and im hoping to be early preg then but wont be able to be exctied etc cos of her situation. Its so hard for them all.

Ive got fruit a foghurt & a bar lol. what you got?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Nothing yet off to tescos in a min!  
yum yum


----------



## Guest

OMG that made me proper well up !! What a lovely diary, love success stories, and shes getting married today !!

Ooh what you get?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I got a chicken, mushroom and rice soup from M&S very nice! they're 2 for £3 so not too expensive

Ive also got a bag of mixed nuts from Holland and Barrett yum yum  

Yeah she is getting married today too so she must be so over the moon! 
Yum yum I love nuts!


----------



## Guest

mm nice  

I need to get some more nuts tomorrow night from asda, im running out ! Need some more vitamins too. Have got enough to last till the end of the month, then not sure what to do. Buy more of the conception ones or buy the pregnancy... hmmm

I had some peanut crackle stuff at the weekend. Love it 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hmm thats a hard one with the vitamins...
get one of each and when you get ur bfp u can flush the conception vits down the loo in excitement!


----------



## Guest

Hee hee good idea  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

They're always 3 for 2 in boots.
They are good vits tho  
I think I may have eaten too many nuts!!!


----------



## Guest

Think they are 3 for 2 in tesco too. Hope they have been working their magic on hubbys swimmers like they did for yours 

Mm yumm... 

You got much planned for tonight?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I bet he has super swimmers now!  
If it helps with their quality etc. then its all good  

Goin to visit my nephews little one rio cut his head open last night on the wardrobe whilst my hubby was play fighting with him.

All 3 of them were bouncing on their beds pretending to be power rangers as usual and Rio jumped across the beds, fell and smacked his head on the wardrobe OWch! Me and hubby took him down to A&E last nite he was very good when the nurse cleaned his cut and put a little glue on it! He thinks its great his head is glued   love him Hubby looked like he felt really guilty but I kept syaing to him its ok it was an accident. My rude sister was pestering him to go round because the kids were bored so he did! 

My sister has a way with words as if hubby didn't feel guilty enough she said- 'I won't be asking you to come round again' and I piped up and said 'Well it would only be Julian who you could ever blame but then again he's the only one that bothers playing with them!' They all love my hubby to bits as seen as they dont have a father around for them and Julian plays silly with them they love it!

He's fab with kids I just want hsi baby so much xxx


----------



## Guest

Aww poor thing, bless them. I bet he did feel guilty. These things do happen though. Thats not very nice of her to say is it. 

You soon will have it hun  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Almost choked on a nut they're dangerous really aren't they!
What times ur baseline?


----------



## Guest

Lol be careful hun

Baseline is at 11.30, got the day off as they said will be there about an hour and its about an hour away so easier just to take day off.

Ive got a real banging head, feel sick with it  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh hun is it the injections that make u feel like that? 
you need to relax when u get home chill out  

Not long and you can go home I cant wait to go I feel ill today too  

Worried the nut is still stuck in my throat!!! htat'll teach me being a piggy!#


----------



## Guest

I dont think its the meds, i get these ones sometimes, they are horrible and i am normally sick with them and then i feel better, Wierd lol.  Had some paracetamol earlier and it got stuck in my throat. so snap lol

One hour for me, deffo not painting tonight, just gonna curl up on sofa. Nik is on lates this week and ive got a pizza for tea  

It must be the day for feeling poo

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Must be hun-tomorrow will be better  
Curling up on the sofa sounds good.

Ooh I wish I had a date to at least look forward to   this waiting around is poo but at least we dont have to do any more blood tests etc.... everything is in place!


----------



## Guest

Yes hopefully tomorrow will be much better !

You will soon have your date hun, like you say its all in place your just waiting for the go ahead now. Eeeek !! 

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I really cannot wait   

hope you feel better soon  

Its getting close for you now hey??!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

It is. Cant actually believe how close it is. In 2 weeks i could be having my ec !! 

OMG !  

You wont be too far behind me either hun.

Hope you feel better soon too hun. Been having extra water this afternoon and im feeling a bit better, trying not to think about my head lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi stace, how you doing hun?

Heard anything yet?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Not yet!! 
How u feelin today? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hopefully you will soon hun

Im loads better today thanks, got a bit of a niggly head but nothing major. Im drinking lots n lots of water lol

Hows you?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm at home actually feel ill today  just freezing cold and Achey my Hubby had the bug now he's gave it to me xx

Bet u can't wait to start stimming? 
I hate waiting for things if only I knew what they were up to at this clinic I guess they're searching for a lady to match me with a lady??


----------



## Guest

Oh no you poor thing, hope you feel better soon  

I cant wait, so excited fotr tomorrow now. Nervous as its my first ever scan lol. Hope i can start tomorrow night.

I dont know about the procedure for egg share but i imagine it does take longer than normal. worth it though for you and for the other lady you are helpng

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

They said they'd contact me in a week
Or two- it's been a week today so one more week and then I'll phone. When someone gives me dates I
take their word for it  
I hope your scan goes well tomorrow you must let me know how
U get on


----------



## Guest

Wow thats gone quick, the week !   You hear before next week.

I will let you know hun, will be on ** cos im off tomorrow so wont be on here.

Going shopping tonight, got no foo din and need to stock up on my nuts lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Don't overdose on nuts I did and felt I'll last night!
We need to stock up on food too I don't get paid until next week Booo!
Fingers crossed I'll hear this week off them! 

Send me a message through ** tomoro to
Let me know how it went good luck!!!


----------



## Guest

We done get paid till next week either   my mom is taking me shopping   

LOL i will try not too eat too many  

Will let you know hun, have a good evening hoe you feel better soon



xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies! 

Beckyboo - Hope the food shop goes well, love the fact you're dragging your mum with you (have to do the same at times when payday is too far away) I tell my mum, or Creature as I call her (lovingly) that I'm going ''shopping'' then turn up to select some items from their cupboards/pantry they find it funny luckily   Infact they have been known to do the same in return! 

Stacey - Think what you're doing is amazing, to complete your own dream of being a family would be amazing enough to grant someone else that too! well special doesn't cover it! 

Jelly - Hope the scan goes well (is it today?? ) 


Sorry for the briefness been struggling to get online for a couple of days and now in a rush at work! 

AFM old notes from our prev clinic are ready to collect today, goimng to have a good read as maybe will learn something they didnt tell me then two weeks yesterday and it will be our appointment!! 
(Like a 5 year old I am counting the ''sleeps'' )
XXX


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies

Becky- Hopee you're ok and scan went well
Jelly- Hope you're ok haven't heard off you in a few days!
Bubble- I bet ur so excited just wait til u've been for ur first consultation.  u'll be really excited then!!!
Im still waiting for my planning appointment!   Ah well


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies. Soz I havent been on here for a while, so many ppl to see in Sweden so had no spare time on computer. Got back this morning and had my folli scan   all looking good and got some follies growing nicely, next scan Fri and Monday and hopefully ec Wed  -ONE WEEK FROM NOW-SCARY!

Beckyboo - how you doing? can you start stimming today?  
Bubble - wow, bet you cant wait hun, so excited for you   bring it on!!
Stacey- sure you will hear something soon   

I am getting very uncomfy down below now   you can feel your ovaries moving around, or maybe its the follies, very uncomfy! Nurse said that I will prob get very uncomfy as I am very petite, NICE! thanks for that!!   other than that, I am doing fine. Wouldnt mind you ppl stopping time now tho ok! getting all a little bit too scary lol  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwwh jelly we're all here for you Hun  
I'm so so so excited for you! Xxxxx
Hello ladies xxx
Still
No word from the clinic


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks petal  

sure you will hear something soon, he said 2weeks right??  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah it's been a week and a half so not long now!!
Any idea of how many eggs u'll get?
Hope you had a great time in Sweden xxx

Make sure you take care of yourself Hun plenty of water
Not long now Hun and u could be pregnant how exciting!
I'll be praying everyday for u Hun   you really deserve this
Take time to relax xxxx
Much love to you


----------



## Jelly.B

I havent got a clue how many eggs I will get but to me its more about the quality rather then quantity   have a nice batch at the mo   if they just all grow a bit bigger now I be more than happy hehe

Hope you hear something by end of week so you can toast for the weekend  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Would be great to hear by the weekend 
Yes I agree quality rather than quantity. 

You say you can feel your ovaries moving around? Eww! Hee hee


----------



## Jelly.B

prob more the follies moving around.. just getting very tense and uncomfy.

You have all this coming up, hehe

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning all how are you?

Welcome back Jelly - How you feeling? Hope your not too uncomfortable   Not long now till ec for you hun  

Stace - Hows you hun? Heard anything yet? 

Bubble - Hi hun hows you? Not long till your appointment now. Will soon be here hun

Had my baseline yday start stimms tonight yay ! I have pcos though which was only picked up yesterday., Bit of a shock lol

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

just a quick one from me, need to head of to acupuncture..
Beckyboo - how did they find that out?? and why only now? you ok hun? you will be just fine tho ok! you know that right!

Happy stimming tonight!!!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

HI jelly  

When we first went to the docs i had my blood tests done they were fine, hubby had his 2 sperm tests and when we were referred they said his sperm was so poor we would need icsi so they never did anymore tests on me. She asked if i was regular which i normally am. Asked if i struggle with weight and if i get some facial hair. Which yes i do to both. Not major facial hair but more than some lol. And they are both symptons apparantly. I dont know much about it she was counting and mentioned 6 & 8 lol. The main thing is it shouldnt affect tx.

Nervous about mixing the stuff. Im on menopur 225, 3 powders to 1 water. More confusing than the suprecur lol

Have fun at acupuncture

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky - So exciting! starting the next phase of tx - I found our yesterday that I have suspected PCOS, how? well only because I read my notes after picking them up, no one ever discuessed it with me during previous tx   Little bit of a shock. Are you excited bout being a step closer? I'm so excited for you and Jelly  

Stacey - Give them a call you never know they might be able to tell you something or at least put your mind at ease the letter hasnt gone awol in the post  . Looks like we may wel be cycling together, not going to lie, it will be nice to have not only Jelly and Beckys knowledge but also a cycle pal at the same point of madness lol  

Jelly - So glad the scan went well! hopefully the fact you can feel them moving is a sign they're making plenty of fabulous little eggs for your tx!! cannot beleive you're a week away from EC! not long now  

AFM: have to say this thread makes me smile everytime I come on, so thanks ladies you brighten up even an anxious day. Getting alot of discomfort at the mo so suspect AF is considering a visit (not had one since July that wasn't drug induced) and the one I had early Nov only lasted one day and was barely there (sorry if tmi) so even the drugs didnt seem to make her come out of hiding... made the fatal error in weighing myself last night   NOT GOOD I've put on a stone since October ... so time to really up the healthy eating and fitness a stone and a half to try and loose to get back to my ideal weight, the only excuse I'll allow myself is if I get a BFP


----------



## Jelly.B

beckyboo - cant believe they didnt pick up on that before, but like you say, doesnt really matter now   glad you doing well. I am on gonal F and you just add water to the bottle of powder and wholla  

Bubble - naughty naughty af for sure!!   , you sound ever so positive tho, LOVE IT!   You and Stacey will be just fine. If Beckyboo and I can do it, anyone can do it!! (thats more for me as I am such a drama queen about everything!)

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Bubble - hi hun, i bet it was a shock for you too then about the pcos. The main thing is it wont affect our treatment   I cant wait to start stimms tonight now. The next stage and i am so ready for it. Time is flying now !Oh its so easy to put the weight on isnt it hun. Especially with just having christmas. 

Jelly - Yeah i am a bit surprised that they didnt but yeah it doesnt really make any difference and means we need the tx more than we thought lol. 

Stace - i think you should ring the clinic too today if you havent heard anything hun.

You will be fine bubble, like jelly said if we can do it anyone can.   And so far its really not been as bad as i thought it would be

I used to have a cat called bubble, well i had bubble & squeak. My babies, miss them lots



xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - bet you cant wait for injection time   what time will you be doing them from now on?
I am doing mine at 8am, with my buserelin. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

I do mine at 6pm so gonna stick with the same time. Are you doing both yours in your tummy? Im gonna do one in tummy and one in thigh. Tummy is so sore and tender really dont wanna be doing 2 in it lol

I cant wait, just wish i wasnt home alone tonight when i do the first one 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I do both mine in tummy, one on each side. Havent really got any bruises so I am fine  

why are you alone doing it tonight hun??
xx


----------



## Guest

Oh ive had loads of bruises  Just when i think they are going another one appears lol

Hubby works doing shifts of 6-2 & 2-10 alternate weeks. He is on 2-10 this week. He was off yday cos of hosp appointment. So im alone tonight. HE does the inj when he is on earlies. even though he doesnt like doing it. I make him lol

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

ahhh poor you hun! but you will be fine   I find the stimming injection harder to insert (well my man does it but he says so too) just doesnt really want to go into tummy hehe

xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats what ive been finding with my d/r one, its harder to push it in so really dont wanna do it twice. 

Its funny isnt it, i started a week before you and you are a week ahead of me lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

weird isnt it!!! but soon you will have your first scan and be another step closer too


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

*Jelly & Becky* - Bet you never knew you'd be so super excited about being a human pin cushions 
There is alot of humoure really to this IF malarky maybe once I've had a happy ending I will put pen to paper and write a book (thats if the hormones dnt scramble my already wobbly brain)

XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

bubble - that really made me laugh


----------



## Guest

Ive got no scans now until my pre theatre scan on 30th jan lol, unless i have any problems that is.

Bubble - lol yes it is weird looking forward to injecting  

Did have some other good news from clinic, i asked about the whole fet thing cos they had told us we can have emrbyos frozen on nhs. And someone had said to me to check what they will do cos i assumed that was it, they woud freeze them end of story. But it turns out its all recently changed and we are now covered on nhs that if tx doesnt work first tme but we get frosties, nhs will cover us having fet. But if it works first time we would have to pay for fet. So that was a bonus that its not necesarrily all on this go. Does that make sense? lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

thats good news Beckyboo! I always need to know everything just incase. Know that maybe you shouldnt think about it in that way, but if I dont work it out, it will forever be in my head, causing me sleepless nights! lol
xxxx


----------



## Guest

And i asked how much fet is cos i dont understand the price lists they are so complicated lol. And she said at the mo fet is about £700 so i was pleased with that too as we could save for that. Not like 4-6k for a whole cycle that would be out of the question. SHe did say if we need bloods doing again then that would be another 500 but again thats a realistc amount for us.

So was really positive as even if it does work   which it will. Its nice to know we could do fet cos i want more than one lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies! Bubble it would be great if we are cycle buddies  
Hubbys HIV and hepatitis results are back do that's a good thing!

I want my planning appointment now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi stace how are you hun?

Have you rang them?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ill today aching all over thumping head....
I haven't phoned them yet. 
If I don't hear by tomorrow I'll phone hem tomorrow afternoon I thinks  
So stimming begins for u now then
So excited for u and jelly xx
Hopefully me and bubble won't be far behind


----------



## Guest

Aw hun, sorry to hear your not well again. Are you off work again?

Yeah ring tomorrow, hopefully you will ahve some news but the weekend then  

Yes nervous about tonights injection, but im sure ill be ok.

Eeek yes you will both be just behind us

Im off home in a mo, going to paint the spare room lol. Hope you feel  better soon hun

lots of love

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just phoned clinic they said the nurse is hoping to sit down this week and do the donor matching. Apparently she is really busy as another nurse is on annual leave  
Boo! 
Looks like I'll be waiting for another week or so....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - There's only one word for that PANTS !  
Still just think, you're very very very close now our time will be here soon


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers bubble it is pants  
It doesn't help I'm the most impatient person in the world


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - positive thoughts madam!!   sure you will hear something EARLY week   

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hee hee thanks jelly  
How are you? X


----------



## Jelly.B

****** cold! Look at me NOT being positive hahahaha 
Just dont need a cold when feeling uncomfy as it is, oh well.. 

Got second scan tomorrow morning at 09.30   
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow 
So exciting for you!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks hun

speak tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

good luck for your scan Jelly 

The nurse emaield me yesterday saying they would be in touch soon  with a treatment date! Yay! But how soon!

I really must learn to be more patient! 

Morning Becky and Bubble xxx Hope you're ok ladies 
Yay its Friday!


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies how are you?

Good luck today jelly, hope you got lots of nice follies  

Yay stace thats good, hopefully next week then you may hear something  

I am good thanks, did my first stimms jab last night, was a bit fiddly cos i have to mix 3 powders to 1 water and change needles and was on my own lol. Managed it ok though. Twice as much fluid as d/r jab, did them both in my tummy lol

Yay to friday. Its wet & miserable here  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its not very nice here either very windy!  
I really do hope I hear next week Im so excited I cannot wait any longer - wish soemone could put me to sleep and wake me up  when its time!

Its my fertile period now but Im not sayign anything to hubby after last month... 
It'll just need to seduce him this weekend hee hee  

Are the injections painful? 

so glad its Friday!


----------



## Guest

Im sure you will hear something next week hun. Once the weekend is out the way then it will be next week lol. Thats how i look at things. Im thinking to myself today that when i come back to work on monday, i will be having egg collection next week lol. Wishing my life away i know but it seems to help lol

Yes dont say anything to him just seduce him  

Erm not too painful, its nt the needle as such that hurts its the fluid. There is hardly any 0.5 ml for d/r and 1.0ml for stimms but it does sting. Be worth it thought hats what i keep telling myself

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im so excited for you, when does Nick have to do his part then is it day of ec?
Is he nervous?

Im wishing my life away too! 

Are you having any time off work?


xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah he has to do it on the day of ec. He is a bit nervous. He has done it at the clinic before. said its very off putting that you can hear people in the next room lol. Bless must be hard to be under such pressure on the day (pardon the pun)

Im having ec on a wed and et on a fri, so im off wed, thurs & fri. I will be back at work on the monday as i have to do my month end i will hold everyone up if i cant do mine. It will already be late. I know i come first but i should be ok to come back to work. I will have had 3 days off and im not in a physical job. Will be out of my mind at home cos cant get on here lol. Will prob have some time off later in the week or the week after or something and go to niks parents for a few days

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I guess not having a stressful job is a bonus  
Yes you must come on here and we can all try to keep u sane! 

Hubbys last test was dropped off so not sure what 'facilities' the clinic have if any or he'll just be thrown into a room with a pot!   Love him  
I guess thats their bit done then....


----------



## Guest

YUp, they have it easy really lol

Niks first one he did at home and dropped off but the second one had to be taken to the clinic which is an hour away so he had to do it there. They have magazines lol

Worried about my nan today, shes having an op this afternoon  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I read about that on another post I hope she's ok hun  
How old is she?

xxx


----------



## Guest

She is 88. Thanks hun, apparantly she was crying in pain last night saying she was dyign asking where she was. My mom & one of her sister were there for 2 hours till the morphone kicked in. The nurses hadnt topped it up in time or something. Broken & discolated her collar bone, we thought it was just broken. Her op is this afternoon    

Old age eh

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh hun that must be so upsetting for you  
Its horrible to see old people in pain isn't it? I had it with my hubbys nan she used to get really arsey! Hearing them in pain is horrible I hope ur mum is ok?
Hopefully they can get her collar bone sorted and fixed xxx


----------



## Guest

It is awful, even though she is old she has always been so strong and healthy. She has bad arthritis but thats it. Since her first fall in november its just got worse. This is her first break though. Obv there is all risks with operations, esp when older. She has had blood clot in the past so they are worried about that. My mom is ok, they just want it all over today. Get her through the op. Im so glad i wasnt at the hosp last night, one of my cousins was apparantly and she was really upset by it.  

Niks nan gets arsey with it too, shes a right grumpy old lady bless her lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh she sounds like a tough cookie. Julians nan had a few falls it was very distressing she had severe dementia which made it hard to communicate with her.

These things are upsetting I hope u r ok take care of yourself  
Its hard too because its your mum's mum too so you have your own upset and then I guess you're worried about ur mum too. I know I would be....

Are you close to your nan?Is she the one in your ** photo?


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun. Yes im worrying baout my mom too and she is worrying about me worrying and it affecting my tx. I keep telling her not to worry about me. Natural though i guess. Thanksfully my nan hasnt got dementia. Just the normal old age memory. She is a bit confused at the mo but they think thats mainly cos she is dosed up on morphine.

Yes thats my nan   I am close to her. Shes the only grandparent ive ever had really. Both my grandads died before i was born, and my dads mom died when i was 7 so i dont remember her. I only have my nan   She has 4 children, 8 grand children and 11 great grandchildren. I   she has another great grandchild this year and she is here to see it

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

She would love that   Im not really close to any of my grandparents I wish I was.
hubby lost his mum at 13 and his dad at 15 so I feel I've been robbed of meeting his parents its so sad I wish I could meet the people who created my lovely hubby.  

I truly from the bottom of my heart hope this treatment works for you. 



Speaking on this thread is weird because we've never met in person but we also know things about each other that our day to day family and friends dont know. 

Positive vibes for u and jelly because u both deserve it


----------



## Guest

Sorry for delay, boss came back lol 

Aw that is so sad that he lost his parents so young. Must have been awful !

Thanks hun i hopw it works too for all of us ! Im feeling positive also cos we found out we can have another go with frosties if we get a bfn   we dont but that helps me a bit lol.

I know what you mean hun, its wierd isnt it. SO glad we have each other for support

  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

scan went well, follies doing good, some are very big now, so no wonder I am uncomfy! Lining is looking fab the nurse said    think I was more worried about that then anything else lol.
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi hun, oh thats fab !

Whens your next scan? did they say when you will have ec?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

My next scan is Monday morning, they told me when I started stimming that my ec would prob be Wed 27th and it still looks like that. Less then a week away OMG!!! Scary lol So I will hopefully take the trigger shot on Monday night  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yay jelly that's fab news!!! 
How exciting!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

yeah, just uncomfy, driving me mad.. hurts to bend down now  
Stacey - you get cracking this weekend  

sex talk - I am planning to try and have gentle sex tomorrow or if not, (if too uncomfy for me) just to sort of be there for my man   as want him then to safe his sperm for 4 days before ec! So no more playing (which I am certain he is doing at mo hehe) for him after Sat! I think there might be something in it leaving it for a bit, as on his first test we didnt have sex for 4 days before, second test we didnt have sex for 3 days before test. And first test was over double the amount! So I am thinking it might just be that his takes longer to reproduce  

So Stacey, I am planning my sex life too for the weekend hehe

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yay thats fab jelly , do you mean wed 25th though lol

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly and Stacey, can't help but giggle at the weekend sex plans ! when did it change for us all from, ''ooh might go to the cinema, do a bit of shopping'' too ''hmmm....well might bonk on The Saturday, but will have to try and make it spontaneous, no good on the Sunday though needs time to accumulat  '' e    

Becky - Will keep fingers crossed for your Nan this afternoon, sure she will be fine, and once they've fixed it all back in place sure she'll be feeling better soon  , hope there's some 'nice young gentlemen doctors' to make her smile heee heee.
Grandparents can be brill can't they, all mine are gone now sadly but we still have Daves Nanna, she comes to us for Christmas or Sundays sometimes, she's a right old battleaxe but I bloomin' love her  

AFM - No sex if I can help it! completely gone off it since we started inital tests before tx three years ago.... I'm sure I'll get my mojo back when I'm not scared of facing just another BFN ..... Poor Hubby.. mind you he's got a very good John Wayne impression


----------



## Jelly.B

sorry yes, 25th, et 27th hehe


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - you really do make me giggle hahahahahaha   and its true, what have we become, planning on when to have sex hehe, but unfort its life at times hey   sure you get your mojo back hun. I was like that just after I was told I had blocked tubes... my man wouldnt let me be like it for long tho   he has a rather high sex drive   silly man, have no idea why really, I mean its just sx right hahahahahaha  
xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

To be fair, Hubbys very laid back about it all, he actually gets rather giggly/excited when I tell him he can have a piece!  

Though before any treatment he very proudly tells me I have too so his swimmers are the right age on tx day !!! 

Love it


----------



## Jelly.B

so sweet   
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hee hee Hubby won't see it coming this month  

Have fun jelly 

Bubble hope u get ur mojo back hee hee 

I'm having a nice hot bath and hunting for my sexy gear then it's come to me baby!!!!
Ha ha

I'm so excited for all of us xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

girls you are on fire today  - making me laugh so much  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks bubble   my moms just rang she went to theatre at 1.30 and is meant to be in about an hour and a half   for her.

Ive gone off the sex too as ive said before in here. Only doing it now as i feel guilty


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - hope she is ok hun xxxxx

xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks jelly  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope Nanna B (Nanna Becky) is in recovery and coming round to lots of fuss from the nurses and doctors XXX


----------



## Guest

Thanks bubble i hope so too, not heard anything yet 



xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Ladies!!!!  

Becky hows ur nan?


xxx
hoping to hear this week from the clinic!
On the other hand positive ovulation test today  Hubby and I had a 'session' last night  
Thinking maybe I can pin him down just one more time tonight   so much better without telling him its my fertile time


----------



## Guest

Morning   How is everyone?

Shes doing really well thanks stace. Went to see her yesterday, she was dead bright, the best ive seen her in a long while. Apparantly they had to replace the whole ball joint in her shoulder cos she had shattered it totally. And had to have cement in her arm. Eeewwww lol. Shes doing well though.

Yay thats good. Makes a difference when they arent under too much pressure doesnt it   

Hope you hear this week  

Im doing goo, twinges are settling down now, Niks helping mixing the drugs now so thats so much easier now lol. Am fraking out a bit now that its all happening next week !! OMG next week. SCared lol

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

So glad your nan is ok  

Next week OMG!!! ha ha 
This is what you've been waiting for hun!!!!  

I better had hear this week from the clinic  
Cant believe its Monday again!!


----------



## Guest

THanks hun  

I know, cant believe how quickly its come round. Exciting but so scared.

The weekend has flown by, did you do much? 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

It has come round really quickly.

Had two nephews stay over saturday had great fun with them- one of them Rio kept me up ALL night with his snoring it was constant... I had about 1 hour's sleep! I was very tired yesterday. 

Yesterday I went out for Sunday dinner with my cousin and her little daughter who's 18 months Mylie.
she's so cute and clever she pronounces brocolli as bloccoli- so cute  

Remember hun postiivity - are you relaxing enough and taking care of yourself?


----------



## Guest

Sounds fun   Oh bless they are so sweet arent they the way they pronounce words.  

Havent really been relaxing this weekend as been painting the spare room but its all done now just got to straighten up tonight. So will be relaxing from now on. I think lol. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes missy u will   ha ha    

Fingers crossed the spare room will no longer be spare


----------



## Guest

Its not that room ive done lol, we have 3 bedrooms. Nik will be doing that room hopefully    

I will try. Got a busy weekend coming up this week, going to ikea on sat with my sister then niks parents are coming over sat night, staying over and his bro and his gf & their son are coming for sunday lunch cos its niks dads bday. So i will be entertaining but i will relax too. Mil is very good and she wont let me do much lol. Then after that im relaxed definately cos will be having ec etc...

BE you soon hun

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope so 

Watching hubby playing my nephews and my cousins lil girl just made me so happy he's so good with kids I had to tell him to behave on Saturday night as he was keepin them awake making them laugh!
at least you'll be kept busy and time will fly.

Ooh I feel ur excitement and nerves hun...just imagining how I would feel.
How are the stimm injections....

xx


----------



## Guest

Aw bless. Niks like that with my nieces, i think i will be the strict one and him the easy going one.   we are parents one day. All of us hun.

Yes thats it, and my brother in laws gf does my head in, she is a righ funny one so if im snappy with her i can blame my hormones    

Its wierd excitement of course but so so scared. Dont know what i will do if i get a bfn. I just dont know.

They are ok now i have nik to help me. He holds the pots while i stick the needle into each one to mix. It really is complicated. Im glad i was on the first ones for 4 weeks and not this one. This time next week i will know for def if im havign ec on the wed !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its easy to say don't be scared Ims ure I will be too.
Like you said you can still have the frozen transfer in the future but I would cross that bridge if you get to it.
I believe you will get a BFP  

Glad Nik is helping you with the injections, Julian can't wait to inject me he says!
Good luck with the brother in laws gf  

We will all be parents   - wish my mobile phone would ring 
You'll be giving birth by the time I get going


----------



## Guest

I believe i will too, i   i will. Yes it does help that we can have the fet now if it doesnt work first time.

I must go back to positive thinking ! We will both be preg at the same time    

Nik is scared of needles big time lol. I forced him to do the d/r ones he didnt like doing it at all, i felt bad forcing him but its easier when someone else  does it and i used to say im helping him over come his fear of needles  . But these ones hes been loads better. Think cos its so complicated and i have to have 2. I dont think i will have to do any more on my own now yay !

Aw hun, it will ring this week im sure

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies! 

Becky - Glad your Nanna's doing so well! with cemented joints she'll be more like robo nana from now on lol , Daves Nanna broke her ankle in Jan last year, we were all really worried - she however responded in a ''well I'm not having this way'' and learnt to hobble around without help within a few days, by the time her cast was off and physio was due to start she only needed one or two sessions.. I now refer to her as Nanatron. 
God sounds like it's hectic at yours at weekends lol, good that your MIL is helpfull though 
OMD getting soooo close now to your EC! so excited for you  

Stacey - Bless your nieces/nephews sound like you guys must be kept very busy, great practice for your own little angel though . Hope you manage to pin down your hubby lol. 

Jelly - Hops all's good  nearly time eeeeeek 

AFM - Nothing to report officially two weeks tomorrow till our consultation feel very ecxited but nervous too keep thinking bout all the things that could go wrong.... what if they give me the meds and I dont make eggs (empty follicles), on the brink now


----------



## staceyemma

Yes we will be pregnant together    

Julian says he can't wait to do my injections but we will see  
Is it two separate injections for stimms?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble Yay 2 weeks til ur consultation that'll fly by!

I too am worrying what if I dont produce enough eggs (Im egg sharing) what if it fails etc... I think it's normal...not that Im normal     hee hee  

I love my nephews and niece so much     I kiss them to death


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. Ladies had a moment of stupidity this weekend, after cramps and discomfort for two weeks Sunday morning I somehow got it into my head the real reason AF still hadn't visited must be the last tx had worked after all (because of course the blood tests must have been wrong) ! STUPID or what, so got all excited imagining walking into my consult in two weeks only for the scan to pick up a little tiny pip already nestled in! , I have been feeling a little sick  (nothing at all to doo with fact I'm suddenly eating enought fruit to sink a battleship) and yes my boobs did hurt (nothing to do with the bruising they've taken being flung around whilst i attempt to loose weight on the wii fit) so pee stick in hand off to little ladies room I did trot.... well yes it was  BFN.  How could it have been anything else   . But for the first time I wasn't upset, because I finally feel like that special day might not be too far away thanks to the IVF  

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Guest

Hey bubble hows you hun?

Nanatron, bless her that is funny. Its so worrying isnt it. My nan wont be going back to her bungalow when she does come out of hosp. She has reluctantly admitted she cant look after herself and has agreed to go into a home   she knows its for the best though. Think she is frightened cos she seems to have these falls in the night and cant remember anything about them. She was so bright compared to last time i saw her. getting back to her old self  

Yes hectic weekends lol. My inlaws are fab (apart from bro in laws gf lol) I cant believe how close it is now. Seems like 5 mins since we had the go ahead on 2nd nov !

Your app will come round soon too. Im worrying after all my meds that i wont have any eggs and it will be too late. Obstacles all the way isnt it

xxx


----------



## Guest

I dont know much about the egg sharing side of it stace, but ive seen on another thread somthing about there has to be a minimum number of eggs to share, and if there isnt enough then they all go to the donor? Not sure if thats the norm or if it was their choice though

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble the amount of times Ive been convinced I was pregnant but as you said with the IVF coming up soon that eases the pain a little   Im trying naturally at the mo 

Becky I need to have six or more collected, its different at differnet clinics. Im hoping Ill have a good number as I have a good amh level.

If they dont collcet enough I can either donate them to the recipient and have a free ICSI round after and keep all eggs or continue with the eggs and pay the full whack for the treatment myself. 

I hope I have a good amount. If they collect an odd number I get the extra egg. I dont think if I got less than 6 I would carry on, I'd feel guilty for the other lady plus the second try I would get to keep all eggs.


----------



## Guest

Ah i didnt know you got a free cycle after if it was that you donated all of them

 you get enough for both. Would you have any info on the reciprient? Or would they have any info for you? Like, oculd they get in touch with you?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

no its all anonymous... but the child born from my eggs could find out my name and address when they turn 18...


----------



## Guest

Ah ok, it really is amazing that your doing it hun

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers Becky I feel pretty amazing about it, knowing me and her will have ET at the same time..
A lot to take in but I've thought on it for over a year now


----------



## Guest

It is a big decision isnt it. amazing hun  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hopefully both you and your recipient will become mummies  two ladies dreams come true xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

That would be fab  
The more little me's running around the world the better   
No sign of Jelly today? Hope ur ok Jelly!


----------



## Guest

Oh my goodness hun    

What a nightmare ! You definately dont need that added stress with your tx hun. I think they do need to seek some specialist help by the sounds of it. Sounds like he has problems.

Dont apologise hun, you moan away. we all do it

I think jelly has a scan today, not sure though

Lots of love hun, try not to get down about it all

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Woah! Stacey, 
Talk about difficult family members  ... 

I don't think you sound like a bitter twisted step mum AT ALL, from what you've written it sounds like you have done everything in and above your power to support your DH and stepson through even the most exceptional circumstances. I wish I knew what to say hun  

Tbh, and I apologise if this sounds cold, the decision to refer him to a phsyciatric unit might be the best option, it does sound like he has alot of very deep seated issues and maybe the intensive and full time treatment they could offer would be the best chance he has of resolving those in any lasting way.
Is your Hubby serious about him moving back in or is this more of a thinking out loud scenario? 

I can partially relate (for us it is DH's sister, history of being violent, abusive and at times makes up various threats false allegations, right from someone beating her up through to claims of sexual abuse, this went on even on our wedding day, and is now the reason we have little to no relationship with his parents, they refused to reprimand her in anyway, even after she banned my DH from the family home, where she lives rent free using them as childcare (she locks her child out of the extended portion of the house) and instead expect us to allow her to treat us that way because in their eyes, their daughter needs them more than we do) There have been times that the stress and allegations have almost caused us to seperate   


Would you be able to talk to your DH  about your concerns, especially in terms of the impact you're worried it could have on tx ? 

and never apologise for needing to offload!  We can all listen to eachothers rants 


Sending so many hugs hun XXXX


----------



## Guest

I agree with bubble that a phsyciatric unit is a good idea. Even if its just for assessment or something.

Have you talked to hubby about it?

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi all of you!! 
Stacey - agree with bubble for sure, he needs help. There is clearly something deep down in him that needs to be resolved and only experienced ppl can help him. You tell you your husband what you said here, that you dont think its good for your tx! You dont need that worry in your life right now. Going thru ivf isnt easy at times. Loads of   for you hun!!!! xxx

Bubble - I had that sort of feeling like you did.. just before starting tx journey, was told I had blocked tubes and there was no way I would be able to become pregnant. Well period was late (never is really) sore boobs (ALWAYS have before af) then started looking into EVERYTHING, felt sick (obv because I stuff my face with chocolate before af but surely couldnt be that reason hehe) did 2 tests... and like you said, didnt take it hard as knew I was starting tx... but still, things we tell ourselfs  

Beckyboo - so happy your nan is much better 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey jelly hows you hun? Good weekend?

Hacve you had a scan today?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Good weekend thanks Beckyboo - love your pic by the way!
Scan went really well, got some more follies now... some are so big tho, so no wonder I am uncomfy   should be happy I know but just got to a stage now that I just want them out....
EC booked for Wed. Need to be there at 12.30. ROLL ON WED!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, that was on our honeymoon, im not blonde anymore lol

Ooh thats great only 2 more sleeps hun. Woohoo ! Come round quick hasnt it? How you feeling? You nervous?

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

cute!  

No I am not nervous at all lol, been *put down* 3 times before and looking forward to some sleep hehe. Not bothered about it just want it all over hehe
I know this is something I shouldnt say but felt a bit upset re more follies, and sorry guys, sounds like I am a complete *****! (would never say this on the other forum Beckyboo lol) its just that it feels like they fighting for space below and some are huge so got this pumping feeling below all the time and now that pain is travelling up my lower back. Just isnt very nice. And Im only tiny   well at least I used to before started tx! Man have I put on some fat!!!!
Anyway, it is what it is lol. Rant over.. one of those days hey hehe
Got to take my trigger injection at 03.15am  NICE!!! aarrgghhh....
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Oh Jelly Hun  

Just think 2 more days and those pesky follies will hopefully start blooming into perfect little embies 

I could dance up and down I really could, I'm coming over all emotional for you lol  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

oh bless you bubbles   really, I am ok, just need them out now lol
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies - if you want to see an egg collection take place its on tv tonight! BBC3 9pm. Funny enough, my nurse told me today, its from the hospital I go too, the Chiltern, and with my doctor that I am seeing   how funny is that hehe

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for you replies girls I need to keep myself out of his problems for a few months I get angry with him he's so draining on my sanity 
All I need is jelly, bubble and beckyboo! 

Sorry to hear your in discomfort jelly 
They'll all be out soon 

Just did Hubby a nice big steak tea spoilt man that he is. 
Hubbys son knows we are going for ivf soon maybe him knowing was a bad idea!

Really am sorry for the moan girlies we need positivity for our lovely ladies jelly and becky

It'll soon be our turn bubble! Yay!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - we all need a moan at times, and that was absolutely your time for sure! and your right for that matter!  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers Hun  
I am praying that your treatment works Hun you really deserve it xxxx
Hope ur trigger shot goes well xxx what a crazy time to do it in the morning hee hee


----------



## Jelly.B

it sure is! No point of going to bed hehe  

EC on telly at 9pm so watching that, then bed and read for me  

I am soooo excited for you too, it be yours and bubbles turn soon  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Ladies how is everyone?
Jelly I hope your trigger shot went ok how u feeling now?
Cant wait for this ruddy phone call! 

Managed to pin down hubby again last night hee hee  
He's loving the attention!
All good fun!

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Stacey  -hehe well done you!!! go for it   where is that phone call!!!!!   I am positive it will come soon tho hun  

Hows Beckyboo?
Hows Bubble?

Trigger shot was fine, found it hard to go back to sleep after! I am ever so tender below now tho! Got acupuncture at 12 so hoping that will help me a little
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Glad it went well! 
Hopefully you'll feel more relaxed after acupuncture xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Jelly - i watched that programme   was that your doctor then? It was good to see them doing it, shame she didnt get a positive result though   Your having ec tomorrow... Wohooooo

Stace - hey hun hows you? 

xxx


----------



## dingle123

staceyemma said:


> That would be fab
> The more little me's running around the world the better
> No sign of Jelly today? Hope ur ok Jelly!
> 
> Hubbys son (17) is causing trouble again, I try not to speak about him much because he has caused a lot of problems, to be honest not sure how me and hubby managed to stay together but I worry he will cause trouble while I'm going through treatment and causing me stress anyway here's a bit of back ground information about my 'step son'... sorryits long and hope it makes some sort of sense
> 
> When I met hubby his son was 12, his mum didn't really have any part in his life. He lived with hubby.
> Apparently step son has ADHD? I think he has something more complex.
> 
> 5 months after being with hubby his son went to live with his real mum, hubby was devastated as his sons mum walked out on him and so hubby cared for him.
> 
> We had two years alone without him when he left and in that time built up a life for ourself, his son didint phone hubby or attempt to contact him just blanked hubby completely.
> 
> We got married in Sept 2008 and invited hubby's son to the wedding (he was 14)
> His son burst into tears on our wedding day saying he missed us and wanted to live with us- talk about great timing.
> 
> In November 2008 I sorted out hubby and me a 2 bedroom house to rent for us and our 'new baby'
> In November 2008 Hubby received a phone call saying his son wanted to live with him and his mum had had enough.
> 
> He moved in and I was left to pay all of the bills, hubby went into a deep dark depression for around 18 months, not working, I think I remember 3 weeks went by without him kissing me  he was evil. He slept on the sofa sometimes, didn't eat and began smoking lots of weed, I was absolutely devastated I had been married just two months. I was left to look after his son too.
> 
> Anyway his son came back to us with lots of problems we've had our door broken down by police and our house ransacked looking for evidence, hubby's son was accused of inappropriate sexual conduct. His presence comes over to me as a sexual predator and the girlfriends he is choosing to be with at age 17 now are young mothers with children. Hes stolen from us my family and lies about everything I thinks its absolutely honest if I say I don't like him. Don't get me wrong Ive tried and its hard to not get along with hubby's son. Me and hubby have argued so many times and sometimes hubby has stood by his son in an argument. His son knows what he's doing. he's very touchy feel and when he hugs you you just get that creepy shiver down Ur spine.
> 
> In March 2009 I was made redundant and became depressed too I tried to carry on and hang in there- only in February 2010 after months of massive panic attacks (very scary)and stress I woke up and got angry then.. I didn't care anymore! I lost over a stone and a half in weight and I looked ill.
> 
> I changed my life around, got qualifications, a good job, I was gutted that this 'perfect' man whom had transformed before my eyes could hurt me like this. hubby was VERY depressed.
> 
> His son has moved in and out of our house when he feels like it and now he's currently on bail for 2 abh charges (one lad he beat up xmas day!!!) and 2 criminal damage charges he went to the police station last night breaking his bail asking them to lock him up and he wants to kill himself. now they're on about sending him to a mental health unit.
> He moved out for the last time 4 months ago and our home is like heaven me and hubby are happy now
> hubby's saying today about having him back in our house...
> 
> I don't think I can go through ICSI treatment if he comes into my home again, its hard to explain absolutely everything that has happened but its ripped me and hubby apart before. I cant do it if I'm stressed. None of his family will house him because of the way he is , social services have tried to help him its always us he falls on. I hope I don't sound like a bitter twisted stepmum cos I'm really not. I will give anyone a chance, no matter how hard I try he does soemthing else to annoy me or upset me, when Everyone who knows his son thinks exactly the same of him I thought I was crazy
> 
> Hes now with a 20 year old girl shes jsut lsot her kids and given them up she knows only of the one sexual misconduct allegation, her family are going crazy, there is now posts over ******** about his sons accusations and his son is getting worried...I forgot to mention as his son was never 'convicted' he is 'innocent' I have trouble defending him like hubby does. I guess its natural for hubby to do so? Even so... Hubby gets so embarassed about the things he does
> 
> Everyone has gone to extreme lengths to try and help him -including me!
> 
> He's constantly phoning saying he's going to beat someone up or he's getting arrested and expects hubby to go running. Sometimes he does.
> 
> Arrgggh sorry for the moan


omg ^ not a moan - what a bloody nightmare for you 

It sounds like you've been an amazing step mother, as well as supportive Wife. Where on earth do you go from here with all of that? xx


----------



## Jelly.B

No nailvarnish, no make up tomorrow - I am going to look like someone out of a freakshow!!!! hahahahaha.

I have put on a bit of weight thru tx, (not a little actually, quite a bit!, can hardly get my jeans past my thigh, and dont even get me started on tummy!!!)nurse told me this was normal, but that didnt make me feel any better.. and I am really spotty!! HORMONES HAS DEF LOST THE PLOT!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

ooh I bet I put on a bit of weight then  So much to look forward to  
From ur profile pic u look slim so u can afford some extra weight hee hee- not point worryign about that cos soon you'll be pregnant!!!! Cant you wear make up or nail varnish for ET?
Oh no I have to wear make up every day 

Hey Dingle 123 yeah its been really tough for me, I look hubby so much its all been good for a while now but I never forget that horrible dark cloud we were under for a long time. I get nervous when his son cause trouble because I associate him with things going wrong- very wrong xx


----------



## Jelly.B

you cant where it for EC as its like an operation.  

Hello Dingle  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Im dreading the no make up no nail varnish etc. Not good   Worth it though   I dont think ive put that much weight on. I hope my drugs are working  

Hi dingle hun

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

scan time for you soon Beckyboo  

Right ladies, I am signing off. Got to take man to station, hes going into London today to meet a friend for lunch (will be sooo nice to have the house to myself for a day!!!, know I am cruel) then acupuncture for me. Will pop in this afternoon to see how you all going
 and kisses to all of you
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh im dead spotty too !! Awful ! I do normally suffer with them anyway but they are worse this month,

Have fun jelly

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Becky  
Im feeling good today thanks  
How are you?


xx

have a great day Jelly! xx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, im good thanks. How was your evening?

xx


----------



## staceyemma

It was good did hubby a huge steak tea!

Me and hubby had a nice bath together he usually gets out befoer me so I can shave me legs etc....
Then we had a knock at the door,  it was my mum and step dad! I stayed in the bath and hubby went downstairs to open the door...

My step dad came in saying 'oh no we've come at the wrong time', it did look dodgy as we had two large bottles of lucozade on  the table in the front room and ju opened the door in just a towel!!!! ha ha 
We weren't up to anything at that point but it was so funny 

Did you have a nice evening?

next week Becky!!!    xx I didnt watch that programme do you recommend I watch it? xx


----------



## Guest

Haha that is funny   How embarassing even though you werent up to anything lol.

My evening was ok thanks, just put all my furniture back in spare room. House nice & tidy again yay.

Yes i think i would recommend it, you saw the whole procedure, ec & et and injections. Gives you an ideaof what is going to happen.

Next week next week !!!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'll have a look on BBC I player later...
I always feel good when Ive done a bit of tidying! 
Are you frightened hun?xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yes. Its very therapeutic i think   Hubbys says i am a bit ocd lol

Yes i am frightened, and excited. So many emotions. I know we keep saying it but i really cant believe its happening

xx


----------



## staceyemma

It all happened quite fast for you didnt it? xxx
I hope you have lots of good follies growing inthere Im sure you have.
Are you eatign anythign differnt or doing anythign different. I heard sitting with a hot water bottle on your uterus helps follies to grow?? And of course lots of milk and protein!


----------



## Guest

Yes it has been quick really for us compared to some people. Had out first appointment at fertility clinic in october and had the go ahead in november. Eeek !!

Yes having lots of milk & protien and nuts lol. Havent done the hot water bottle yet I will start that tonight i think. Didnt think it would make too much difference for me as i have a couple of spare tyres  . Oh and drinking decaf tea. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Spare tyres hee hee it'll soon be a big bump! 

I think the follies like the warmth...
I'll be looking forward to the nut eating.. although I made myself really ill when I ate like 200g of mixed nuts from Holland and Barrett! maybe a small handful a day for me!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Dingle! Think I've seen you before via another thread, hope all's going well for you, what stage are you at now ??

Becky - Stcae - Jelly
Oh my days!!! ladies, this is actually it  , Jelly & Becks are pretty much at lift off ! Becky you'll even share Jellys second half of the two week wait! Can't belive in three weeks you hopefully will both be officially pregnant    
And Stacey you and me are gettiong so close to being in our own cycles .........
So glad to have found you ladies here to go through this with, am sure we will all get each other through  

AFM having a bit of a teary day feel ever so silly, good thing I can laugh at myself, god knows what I'll be like with hormones


----------



## Guest

I hope it is soon a big bump        

I need more nuts, they dont last long, and hubby has them too. Good for the swimmers.

Hey bubble, dont feel silly for having a teary day, its natural this is such an emotional rollercoaster. I was so emotional in the run up to starting tx. Havent been too bad since starting. Lift off haha   love it. Yes we will share some of the 2ww, hope we both get bfps and you and stace once you start   . I started d/r a week before jelly too and she has overtaken me lol. this time next week i will proper bricking it. She is ever so calm.

You and stace will be right behind us

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly is very calm isn't she must be all that acupuncture!  

I dont think hubby quite knows what goiong to happen exactly! It'll shock him like a ton of bricks once I get moving!!!!!

Bubble my emottions are pretty up and down at the mo but we're all here for u  
We're just a bit loopy maybe


----------



## Guest

I may be calm on the day i dont know. I was an emotional wreck before i got married then on the day i woke up and i was so calm it was weird. Evryone said they had never seen such a calm bride. ANd i was the same when i went for my appointment to start d/r i was all over the place before hand but so calm on the day. So i hope that happens next week too lol.

I dont think nik knew what happens really either. There was an episode of bang goes the theory on last year, which is on icsi. You can watch it on youtube. Have you seen it? I showed nik the other day and he was like oh is that what happens lol. He is still a bit duh about it all though lol. Men lol.

We all have each other, thankfully    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No I haven't seen it I'll have to look for it!  
I was so nervous in the run up to my wedding too-very nervous but unusually calm on the actual day... 

I'm not too nervous or worried just so impatient waiting I keep thinking what if they've forgot about me at the clinic? What if they cant find amtch who wants my eggs?Apprarently there is loads of womeen waiitng so I guess its the doctor sittign down and finding actual potential recipients that is holding everything up!

I had an email last thursday saying it will be soon but flipping heck soon to me is like saying maybe tomorrow?? ha ha  

Yeah good job we have each other I try not to talk too much about it all to hubby as he doesnt really know the ins and outs like I do!


----------



## Guest

Do they match up with like hair colour etc? Or is it just random? Im sure you will hear soon. I would ring or email them on thursday then it has been a week hasnt it. Thats not pushing i dont think. Im sure they havent forgot you hun  

Have you got the Zita West book? Thats good, and it made me laugh cos she says in it that a woman will know more in 20 minutes than what  a man will know in his life time about ivf lol. And it is so true !

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

That sounds about right  

I feel like I dont want to pester them because if I do they might say 'oh theres that stacey that kept pestering me' and somehow think they'll treat me diffferent- silly isn't it!  

Who knows pigs might fly and they might contact me before Thursday!   grrrrr 

I depends on what the recipient wants some aren't too fussed re hair colour unless they were red haeads maybe, obviously they would choose by race, eye colour etc, an indian lady would prob not want my eggs  

I just have blondey brown hair and green eyes so hoping it matches some lady or even if her partner has green eyes etc....

Ohh I feel poo now why aint they phoning I wonder if I break into the clinic tonight and find my files....


----------



## Guest

Haha thet wont treat you any different hun, they might ring before thursday. Must be so frustrating. We never had this wait. Hopefully they can match you quickly to somebody.

Shall i come help you  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha cheers Becky while we're in there we'll do a scan for u to se how ur getting on! ha ha 

The clinic really are fab and I know they'll be more than happy to tell me whats going on but  whats the point in phoning htey would have phoend if they'd sorted it by now
I'll wait patiently......


----------



## Guest

Thats a fab idea !! Yay !

I know what you mean, frustrating.   You hear soon

Ive gone really cold

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - let it all out! its all good for you   better out then in like most things I say  
Stacey - I will phone them myself in a mo hehe.. 
Beckyboo - what time is your scan? 

Told my acupuncture guy that clearly I am just a little bit fat now... he said its not fat, its fluid from drugs!!! PHEW!! some get more then others but will start to go away as drugs leaves your system. well thanks heaven for that    think I am stuck with my spotty face for a while yet tho!
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi jelly, my scan is at 9.30   

Im just doing my online food shop  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

funny that Becky cos I was too


----------



## Jelly.B

do you girls do any work at all?? hahahaha joke


----------



## Guest

Hahaha    

Its the end of tthe month, payday is nearly here woohooo !!

I only really have enough work to keep me going for a few hours, part time really but am full time lol. I will have to work all day tomorrow though proobably to ge tahead of myself as only in work one day next week     

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

remember having salary - those where the days   dont go spending it all at ones  

Doesnt feel like a Tue, does it.. more like a wed!


----------



## staceyemma

I dip in and out of work  

3 days a week Im out and about visitng students, Im such a fast worker I get everything done superfast so plenty of time to play on here!  

I get paid tomorrow do u Becky?

How u feeling about EC Jelly?
xx Are you feeling all relaxed after acupuncture? xxx


----------



## Guest

Nik gets paid tomorrow and i get paid on friday    

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am feeling ever so fine about EC, have no worries there at all. What happens will happen, just of course hoping I will have some eggs at end of it  

Think I got all my stress out before even starting tx journey to be honest, I stressed, cry, lost the plot but now just feel ever so calm. Of course I am thinking of how all this will end, but whateve I do, how much I think about it, is not going to change the outcome so I am better of letting it all just happen  
Acupuncture was good but he struggled finding my poins as so much fluid in body hehe... fat fat jellybum!!!  
Even partner told me I put on weight!! now normally I would have probably picked up anything to throw at him   but just danced around a bit to make it all wobble in front of him hehehehe


----------



## staceyemma

you are funny Jelly!   that beyonce song just cOme into my head! I' dont think ur ready for this jelly!' MY BODY'S TOO BOOTILICIOUS FOR YA BABE!!

Becky my hubby gets paid on Friday too so yay! Its been a long month after xmas!
Im waiting for a bit of compo from HSBC for insurance I had on credit card years ago that was duff, the banks have to pay out now so looking forward to that


----------



## Jelly.B

So, I cant eat after 8am tomorrow morning. I can drink water up to 12 noon, my admission time is 12.45 but will be there just after 12 so partner can do his thing with his willy  

This made me laugh:
You may feel drowsy for the rest of the day. For your own safety you must not drive (ok) operate machinery (highly unlikely) ride a bicycle (WHAT WHO WOULD! hehe) or sign a legal documnt for 24 hrs following the procedure! lol


----------



## Guest

PPI claim? Ive won 3 of them !! Im waiting for my third and final cheque to come in the post. I agreed an amount with them last week so should be any day now. woohoo !! 

Already planned how im spending most of it lol

It is a long month isnt it, I last got paid on 15th dec lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Good for you hun!!

Right, mite sign off in a sec. Will be picking man up soon.. think I might make lasagna tonight  
Blow me LOADS of bubbles for tomorrow please   and I will try and log on tomorrow evening. (think ec itself will be around 2ish, then I have to stay there a few hours so prob wont be home till after 5ish)

I am still thinking if to join a 2ww forum or not.. I am not so sure about the whole thing.. not sure if it would drive me a bit mad reading everyone else signs and so on as you could easily start comparing yourself.. hhmm..  what are your views on this?

If I choose not too, then I will of course pop in and say hi to you lovely girls on this forum and also pms you all, as just love ya too darn much  
Just that its just good for me to have a break from all of this at times, like when I have gone home to Sweden I have totally shut it all off and not thought about ivf or gone on this forum and think that has helped me a bit thru all of this. Dont get me wrong, this is such great support (hence why I would always want to stay in touch with you guys) its more about reading what all the others are going thru on 2ww... I will have a big think methinks  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning lovely ladies  

How are we?

Good luck today jelly, will be thinking of you  

I know what you mean about keeping off the threads and the 2ww one. Its hard isnt it. I keep worrying myself cos everyone seems to have some sort of side effects on both lots of drugs and i havent, so i think is it working? But we are all different arent we so we may not have the same symptons etc. On the dec/jan thread it has been very   lately as some of the girls have had their otd and they have all been bfn. I think there was only 3 but its still   It was getting  a bit depressing on there. But thankfully there was a bfp today so its not all bad. Really feel for the girls who got the bfn. But it makes you realise its not all plain sailing. And sometimes it doesnt help when your reading sad things. Oh i am waffling now sorry. 

Im not on here at night and weekends as you know, and i do miss it but its nice to have a break from it all too. I chat to stace and a few others off the other thread on **, but we talk about allsorts not just this.

It does take over your life doesnt it, its nice to have a bit of an escape from it.

So in answer to your question, i dont know if i will join the 2ww thread    

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning all hope ur ok Becy and Bubble?

Good luck Jelly I am praying for u


----------



## Guest

Hey stace, im good thanks hun hows you?

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thank you girls  

no make up and SPOTTY face is not the most attractive is it


----------



## Guest

I have 2 massive spots on my forehead and my dad came round last night, he said oh have you banged your head ? Im like noooo they are bloomin spots     Was not impressed !

Not long now jelly

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Tell me about it! I have plenty of small ones too all ova face! just horrid, and I am a *picker* so maing it worse, rather red angry face at mo! Not going to clinic looking like this hehe (I am such drama queen I know) so will just cover spots (and that would technically be the whole of my face!) and wipe off before op!

Yes, not long now, leave here at 12ish. Both me and man very calm and relaxed   really does help. Had a long hot bath earlier too  

You both ok today?
Bubble? where are you??!!! hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks ladies! 
Good luck jelly what time u going in? 
I'll be thinking of you  
As for u becky only 1 week left!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies! 
Jeez louise I only stepped away for a day and I missed so so  much   , should be doing my sales chasing but can't work for another minute without catching up with you all!

JELLY- I am doing a ''woop woop'' dance for you today (wish I knew how to do a cool icon) will be thinking of you, can't wait to hear all about the EC when you're back with us (from sedation land   )  I am sending you so many happy and positive vibes today  . 
As for the 2ww threads just do what ever feels right, you can always have a moan to us is the insanity sets in lol 

BECKY- I like the sound of your work, mine can be a bit sporadic too, I'm either sat organising even my pens by size order... *tumbleweed* or it's none stop, last week was manic we sold 5 houses but this weeks shockingly quiet. Still givesme more time to sneak on here  

STACEY - Hope the clinic gets a riggle on, call them and hint/offer bribes of chocolate , the waiting is pants 

Sorry not more written but still trying to catch up lol !!

AFM - I'm good today just needed a big cry, first one since starting tx so not done bad methinks lol


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks bubble   and glad you feeling better, always nice to have a cry sometimes   shouldnt even be thinking about 2ww thread really, yet anyway, might not even have eggs! lol, one step at a time hey.

Stacey - I am leaving mine shortly for clinic. Op aound 2-3pm   then will just have to wait there for a few hours afterwards to recover a bit, sure will all be just fine  
All my fingers and toes are crossed for you and aphone call today!!!!!      

Beckyboo - this day will be here for you very very sooon!!! I am sooo excited for you and your scan first tho, so nice to see the follies. My man really was amazed how they grow day to day and seeing it on the scan  

Signing of now ladies, have a great day and I will pop back in later this afternoon/early evening   
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey bubble   Yes i love my job, hardly anything to do most of the time. My busy time is month end which is at the beginning of the month.   DO you get to go round the houses or are yuo just based in the office?

Good luck jelly    

Stace - heard anything yet?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

As if... like I said yesterday if they don't phone by tomorrow - tomorrow they'll be getting a phone call  
Im frightened to call... 

Bubble Ive been thinking about all of those things too it seems we have a number of hurdles to get through.... injections, if we have any eggs, fertilisation, Egg transfer and the 2 week wait...we'll be ok hun  

Been a bit busy today as my supervisor is off ill so picking up her work...
im free to chat this afternoon now  

Praying for Jelly    

xxx


----------



## Guest

Dont be frightened to phone hun, your paying for you tx arent you. But yes wait until tomorrow  

There is obstacles all the way isnt there  

PMA thogh ladies    

How dare she be off ill    

I bet jelly is having them collected as we speak  

I love you guys    

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

If possitive thought counts for anything then Jelly will have more eggs than an octopus (I'm guessing they have lots) all these possitive thoughts we're sending


----------



## staceyemma

I Love You guys too I deleted that post about my stepson as had a message from a moderator on here. I hope I didn't offend any of you or go into too much detail I was just having a bad day and my past caught up with me.

I'll be phoning  clinic tomorrow I think 
Hoping jelly is ok xxxx
This time next week it will be u becky we'll be praying for u xxxx
Hey bubble how you holding out? Not long til ur appointment xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey- Didn't offend me at all hun, like I said in my reply, have been the victim of a ''realtive from hell''   feel free to PM me if you ever need a rant, sometimes venting is enough to get through the day. 
Give them a call today, they'll be fine about it  like Becky said you're paying for your treatment, I'm always sheepish but only cause we're NHS so I dnt like to appear ungratefull for the help we're so so lucky to be getting right now. 

Jelly will be recovering now!!!!!!!!!! 

Becky - We love you too chickadee  just a few more days and your little follicles will be coming out too !!! Hoping there's lots of them for you and Jelly, BUT it only takes that magical one! 

Stacey- I'm fine, did post a rant on here (briefly) but thought better of it! I may not have a lot of control over all this, but I do have the choice over how I deal with it and I'm determined that will be with laughter and a bit of courage


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks bubble  
Here's to laughter and courage


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll drink a de-caff cuppa to that!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha  enjoy


----------



## Guest

Im on hot ribena, ran out of decaf tea bags till my shopping comes tomorrow lol

Didnt offend any of stace so dont worry  

My ppi cheque has come today, yay !!

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky - lol I'll drive out Stafford way and you can buy me lunch  . 

Hows Nanna btw?


----------



## staceyemma

My bank has up to 12 weeks to pay out! It's been 9 now so should hear soon it was only on a £500 credit card but I got made redundant and did they pay up for the 12 months I was unemployed? No! That's what the cover was for  
Hope nana is well
Lunch on becky Woooooo!


----------



## Guest

Haha cool  

She was doing ok but I've spoke to my mom today and apparantly ages been tested for this narvovirous thing? Not sure on spelling. She is in a room on her own now so I don't know really

Thanks for asking Hun

Xxx


----------



## Guest

This one was for a credit card too, my other 2 were for loans. Never claimed on any of them. I love Martin Lewis   if it wasnt for him i wouldnt have tried to claim them back. Yay !!

Im sooooo bloated todat, might get on the scales tonight to see how much weight i have put on. Sorry not been onmuch this afternoon, my boss was in    

Jelly message me if your on tonight to let me know how it went  

What we all got for tea? Im hoping nik will treat to a take away tonight   Yummy.

Im loooking forward to lunch ladies   

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll stop eating now just to make sure I'm hungry seeing as you're paying


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies (can only see you on here Stacey so if you want to email the ladies on ******** then go ahead, doesnt matter to me, just thinking if they are waiting to hear something lol.)

Right, just got home. I am a bit sore below.. I had 13 eggs out of 15 follies. But you guys know that its more about the quality for me then the number itself, but obv happy! Now just have to wait and see if any is any good, and if any been fertilised! Call tomorrow around luch time so will let you know.

I started bleeding very heavily thru op(not a normal little bleed!)   doctor had to stitch me inside to stop the bleeding (only one stitch tho) This is VERY unusal so please dont worry this will happen to you lovely ladies!! He doesnt think this is anything for me to worry about unless I start bleeding again so need to keep an eye on things. Cant say that a little part of me is thinking that the womb might not be a good place for embryo now... or does it mean my eggs are bad and that is why I bleed.....but have to listen to my wonderful doctor   as you know I am a very postive person so I am going to knock this on the head and just get on with it   

AS I have no follies/eggs inside now, and on no drugs, I am enjoying a glass of red wine now! Doctor said it is all perfectly fine and if anything will prob help me relax hehe

Sorry for no personals, but thank you all sooooo much for thinking of me, read back a little on thread, you guys are truly just the best!!!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

JELLY - 13!!!!!!!!!! Oh my days no wonder you were uncomfy with all those little eggies growing  .
HAD to come on tonight to see how it went so so happy for you! will send lots of   that you get plenty of beautifull little embies. 
Cant stop smiling for you!!!!!!

Enjoy your wine sweetie you bloomin' deserve it!!!!!

Rest up!!! 

XXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

bless ya! just hope some is very good quality and being fertilised! The little worry never ends hey but have postive thoughts so all good.

Thank you so much for thinking of me petal xoxoxoxoxox hope you well  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Alls gooD here babes,
Just ran in to tell my DH your good news  , weird how we all have never met, but feel so connected to everyones journeys. 
Am sure worryings only natural but you've come so so far already and thats something to celebrate in itself ! 

Hope you and your man have a nice evening together you both deserve it XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

I know, feel the same about all of you!!! Thats because we are such good hearted girlies  

Thank you hun, and you. Back to the wine for me and tv for a bit  
Lots of love (sickly I know but just feel like giving out some loving tonight hahahahaha)
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lots of love to you jelly  
I'm so happy for u I feel so emotional I do believe us ladies are connected on this journey 
13 is a great number it's also my lucky number  

I hope you are feeling ok and bet ur glad to have a glass of wine  
I'm so excited I'm praying for ur eggies  
           
Jelly got her eggies... Jelly got her eggies        

Love u girls


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - hehe that really made me giggle!  

nite nite hun
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning ladies hope everyone is ok.

Hope ur feeling ok Jelly and had a good nights sleep  
Im out and about visiting students today but will keep up to date checking on my iphone.
When do you get the phone call Jelly? to tell you how many fertilised?

C'mon eggies             (and spermies!               )

did you notice the 13 bouncing eggs and 13 spermies!! ha ha


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies! 

Lol @ Stacey, you crack me up... love it!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning Bubble   
How are you today?

Wonder how many bouncy eggs we'll get?


----------



## Guest

Morning you lovely loony ladies    

Thats fab jelly - 13 eggs wow !! Hope you are ok after your ordeal. Dosnt sound very pleasant    

Hope the phone call comes soon and they have all fertilised  

Hey stace & bubble  

How is everyone?

Im soooooooo bloated !!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - that really made me laugh hehehehe. 

I am still a bit sore, but think becuase of what I went thru..... just hoping my womb is a healthy and good place now.. I havent had any more bleeding so take that as a good sign.

Girls - 7 has fertilised   SUPERHAPPY about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Marks sperm count was only 14mill, and only a third of that was moving so think this result is really good      
My egg quality was a bit mixed, nurse will know more about it tomorrow.



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh that's fan jelly so pleased xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

There is however a chance taht this number will be reduced by tomorrow, we wont know until we go in there, so just have to wait and see..... love this waiting around, not driving me mad at all now hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news jelly!!!   
Morning becky hope ur ok apart from the bloating


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girly, 

Hope all of you are well   beckyboo - that bloating feeling will go after EC, my tummy feels sooo much flatter now lol
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wow!!! Jelly thats fantastic xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

bubble- yes very happy re nr, but it all hangs on today and over night, how many will get thru and also quality of eggs


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

it only takes one  . 

I can only imagine what the waitings like, I'm sure I'll be like a cat on a hot tin roof  . 
Dont forget though hunyou have your Man, and us ladies here too and we're not going anywhere  

XXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. Becks hope the bloating goes down soon, try having a good trump incase its wind   (Nothing more mature than some toilet humor to brighten the journey)


----------



## Jelly.B

thanks hun  

I am off out for a lunch with man   and for a big chat on what we will do tomorrow, what options we have.... will log on later on today 

Have a great day ladies
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have fun Jelly we're all here  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies, boss has just gone yay   Im free now for the afternoon    

Im always windy haha. Its not wind ive never been this bloated before. Im hoping its lots of eggies  

Have a fab lunch jelly  

Im so excited i have a cheese & pickle sandwich for lunch today instead of fruit !! woohoo !! I am easily pleased arent i ? 

Stace - heard anything yet?

Bubble - hey hun you ok?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm good thanks Becky - bit like you, had boss looking over my shoulder all morning so been limited to be able to get on here ... tut tut anyone would think I get paid to actually WORK here  ^   

Hopefully you're right, and the bloating is all your little eggies getting ready for EC! When is your next scan 
just read another thread where a woman got 40 eggs!!! blimey....   I'll settle for one good one when the time comes.

Feeling much happier today, spoke to my clinic yesterday to reassure myself after hearing things about extended waiting times and been told that shouldn't be an issue  
Really uncomfortable still thats the best part of 3-4 weeks now, bloated and swolen if natures trying to do something I wish she'd get a pigging wriggle on lol, though starting to consider it could be bowel related (  ) due to mass intake of fruit.... I'm a satsuma belly ladies!!!!! 

Cheese 'n'pickle sounds good to me  !!

Stacey - Whats happening in your world today hun 

XXX


----------



## Guest

Oh these bosses are annoying arent they ! dont know who they think they are sometimes    

Im feeling even more bloated after my sarnie   It was yummy, i had a lion bar to. roooaaarrrr lol    

Oh thats good, glad you are feeling happier   When is your appoinment? Cant be long now can it? 

 Hope nature sorts itself out soon for you hun.

Stace has just been munching in mcdonalds !! lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Finished early for the day done all my work!
Yay at home now!

Mcdonalds was great  

I'm starting to wonder how many eggs I will get... who knows?
I need to get enough to share xxxx

Fingers crossed for jellys eggs!


----------



## Guest

Hmm i wonder how may i get. I feel like there is lots butyou dont know do you.

Lucky thing finishing early  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

if i crossed anymore of my body parts for us all I'd fall over when attempting to stand


----------



## Guest

Haha, that will be me next week after et so they dont fall out lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Weekend soooooonnnn!!!!!!!!
I really hope you girls hear something soon from clinics, waiting is horrid!!!!!!
Beckyboo  - you better let me know how you get on with scan tomorrow


----------



## staceyemma

Hi jelly what time will u hear tomoro?
Thinking of you xxx
Currently babysitting my nephews watching beauty and the beast


----------



## Jelly.B

I am going in for transfer at 1.15.... been talking loads to man about number to put in.. its very hard to come to terms with thing. You have all this coming to you lol. Time will tell tomorrow..... I have got acupuncture straight after, so I will not be back online till prob after 4pm tho...

ahhh how sweet ) I love babysitting, do so often for next door neighbour ) Mind you, I am such a kid myself, love playing games and watching kiddy films hahaha
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Did you come to a conclusion re. How many to put in?
Yeah I'm a big kid too  

I hope ur feeling ok and make sure you pamper urself tonight!! 

Xx 
As for this clinic not phoning well it's doing my head in now!


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey  -aarrgghhhh, would do my head in too! Know the waiting game is horrid but you know its happening very very soon and the week isnt over yet!!!!!

Re numbers, its very tricky for me.. I know that you and Beckyboo has said 2, if I remeber correctly.. not sure Bubbles feelings on this??
Its just that, and pls dont think I am a horrid person, I never really wanted twins.. I never seen or look at this as my last option, try, or anything like that.. I have been thinking that I will try till it works, then maybe in 3 years time I will try again for another....
But I have to think about my options here..putting one back, you have about 35% chance of it working.. you put 2 back in, there is a higher % one will survive....
Now, after speaking to amn at lunch time, I think we have decided that if we have one great quality embryo, we will put one back.. if they are not top quality then we will put two back... however, we need more info tomorrow as as of yet, we dont know the quality of embryos, how many out of 7 will survive over night and how many is good enough for freezing.. all of this is very important too so.... and my clinic dont freeze one embryo only, they freeze them in pairs, so you so, lots on my mind at mo.....
All in all, I dont think I can answer the question of how many I will put back until I know more tomorrow, such a wating game all the way thru and it isnt easy.. dont get me wrong, if I have two put back and both make it, then of course I would be happy, I want children, its just that it was never something that I had planned.... but then again, I never thought I would have to go thru this either so....

You also have to bear in mind, that even if you put one embryo in, those cells could split and you could end up with twins anyway hehe...esp if you have cases of it in your family
I suppose one thing is that I dont want to see myself pregnant just once.. and if you have twins, I think most ppl stop at that hehe.. I love looking at pregnant ppl, I think its just amazing.....I would love to go thru a pregnancy twice.. but do think its best to put two in for a higher % that one will make it....

my head going mad lol
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I see your reasons jelly 
You will make the right decision for you xxx 
I would never think u were horrid  

I've got a stinkin cold now so sippin on the lemsip eeeew


----------



## Jelly.B

ohh poor you hun! rug up!! 

tv then bed for me.. speak tomorrow hun. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Blimey! Jelly so much to consider, you don't sound odd at all to say that one would be enough and that twins wouldn't have been something you would specifically work for  am sure what ever decision you reach it will be the right one for you and your man (and after all that's all that counts) hope the news tomorrow is good and then hopefully the decision will get easier from there! Will keep you in my thoughts. 

I don't really get a choice, the Nhs in my PCT will only allow one embryo to be transferred, if I had other suitable embryos I would given the option to freeze them so its not really something I can choose either way, least its one less thing for me to get befuddled about  .

Stacey - you ringing tomorrow You're being super patient  
XXX


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies. 

Yes I am phoning up today I think!   I guess I just dont want to hear them say 'it'll be soon' again!

Oh well on a positive note- Its nearly the weekend  

Good luck for today Jelly I pray you come back to us with good news  

Still feeling ill today  ^zombie

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubbles- thanks hun.. I have always been thinking ONE all the way thru this, mostly also because my doctor will prob insist on just one at my age. He is more likely to say yes to 2 when you are 35+.. but it is still down to me, there isnt a law about this but you of course have to take everything on board.
I still havent got an answer in my head... will know more later.  

Stacey - you call them!!!!!! hehe, go for it hun  

Beckyboo - thinking of you today!!!!  

I am heading of to acupuncture soon, then home, rest, clinic, then acupuncture again hehe
Speak soon lovely ladies
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope it goes well for you hun


----------



## Jelly.B

lets hope I still have some embryos  
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning all! 

Jelly - Am sending you such much light and luck today chicken! By tonight hopefully you will be sat with your feet up at home with at least one little embie on board   . Have decided to take the day off today so only in for an hour or so then leaving but will check in on here tonight to see how it all went         

Stacey - Hope you feel better soon  

Becky - Thinking of you and the scan!! hope it shows lots and lots of huge perfect follies!! 

Have a good Friday ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, my scan is monday not today lol  

How is everyone?

The whole 'how many' topic. Our clinic will only transfer one if it is top grade. But if it isnt top grade then we can choose to have 2 put back in. Though they are not keen on this. If we dont have top grade then we will choose to have 2. Not because we would choose to have twins, but because the chances of one sticking is higher. If it is twins then yes would be hard but we would manage. For me it is just about increasing the chances of it working. I know they can still split etc. But there is always a risk of something. Our clinic will only freeze if they are a certain grade.

We just do whats best for us dont we   We are all different  

Lots of love ladies

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky I would have 2 for the same reasons as you...right now all that seems a million miles away for me  
Maybe if I stop thinking about it all they will ring?  

  


Cant wait to hear back from Jelly later!!!!


----------



## Guest

RING THEM !!!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Staceyemma - give them a call, go on you've been ever so patient now it's time to give them a poke  (starts chanting) DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!
XXX


----------



## Guest

How are you bubble ?

I reckon stace is ringing them as we speak

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe sorry Beckyboo, thoight your scan was today lol

stacey - call them!!

Bubble - lucky you having rest of day off and what a wonderful sunny day it is  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Haha its ok   I wish it was today !!

How you feeling? Exciting !!

Its finally here for you !

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I know.. tiny bit worried how many made it thru the night!
I am still very sore below   just had acupuncture and guy said body looks strong so hoing that is correct. Have one after ET too. Have to pop to loo now for last wee before ET hehe, like you needed to know that lol...

Other than being very sore, of course I am ever soooo excited  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Aw try not to worry. Im sure they are fine !  

Im so excited for you ! Hopefully it will be me next friday !!

Hope youve got a nice relaxing weekend lined up

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG just thinking that you will be having ET next week makes me smile!!!   soooo darn exciting!! 

Curry for sure for us tonight lol, just a relaxing weekend coming up, think I need to take it super easy as below very tender,  but hoping by Monday I will be back on my feet as dying to go out for a long fresh walk, get that bloodflow going, esp in this sort of weather  

What about you?
xxxx


----------



## Guest

soooo exciting. We will be pupo together !!

YEs you need to take it easy, feet up and do nothing !! Im coming back to work the monday after my et   

Lovely weather for walking !

Im off to ikea tomorrow with my sister, then niks parents are coming over tomorrow night and his bro & fam on sunday so having a lovely family roast. Father in laws birthday today lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Busy weekend for you indeed  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Indeedy. Then next weekend, nothing lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

all worth it tho  

right, I am signing off, will check in later. Hope Stacey get hold of the clinic  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Good luck hun ! I will prob be gone when you get back so email me so i know how youve got on ! I will be worrying

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

will you check in here later? remember that you never on here at weekends....xx


----------



## Guest

I can check my emails, PM me for email address

Good luck  

xxxx

_<post modified to remove personal details>_


----------



## Jelly.B

ok hun xxxxx


----------



## Guest

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls been busy today  
Another member on here sent me a private message saying she is pregnant she was due to start ICSI in march he has Pcos and low sperm count so she is over the moon! 

Jelly make sure u post on here later lovely  
Have a great weekend becky and bubble


----------



## Guest

Oh thats fab news    

You have a good weekend too hun xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hello ladies

I have now got one good embryo inside  
I had the option to go for two, we had one more that was ok grade wise but we decided to try with one good one on our first go at this. Sadly rest of my tiny liitle buggers wasnt good enough for freezing, oh well, thats ivf for you.

sofa time for me now        
xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yey!!!! relax Jelly I am praying for you!!!!!!!!!    
How do you feel?

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am still sore but think that is still mainly from ec day.... 
et was fine, was just desperate for a wee hehe
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

are you frightened to go?  


xxx hugs hunny  

Whats your test date?


----------



## Jelly.B

not at all, embryo very cosy and safe where it is.   Nurse said that Monday, Tuesday is where it really settles in.. hopefully.....

I test Fri 10th Feb  

have you heard anything
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Not heard yet  

10th feb wooo!!!!!  

So glad u have embie tucked away happily


----------



## Jelly.B

really weird me having one below hehe

aarrgghhhh.... naghty clinic, Monday will be the day! It has too be!
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I now have to take one aspirin daily, 4 steriod tablets daily and 2 pessaries daily  -NICE lol

(this is what my clinic does, doesnt happen at all places)
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just wrote a long post but it vanished!!

I think you will be a fabulous mum  

How did your acupuncture go? 
Let's have some positivity vibes for jelly!!!   

Do you think u will manage to wait until the 10th to test??
xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

bless you....  
acupuncture was lovely, really relaxing   
well if I dont have my af before then   then I think I will be able to wait.. but only time will tell hey  

right, film and some food soon for me. Have a great evening and weekend hun. Lots of love and thank you fro all your kind ans sweet little messages  
xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry ladies already posted once but lost it, blinking blackberry phone!!

Jelly- Congratulations on your beautiful little embie on board!! Only takes one after all , are you continuing acupuncture through your two week wait? How long before did you start it, did you have it once a week? I'm thinking bout that or reiki but might have left it too late?? Bloody love your positive attitude Jelly they should bottle it I'd buy some 

Becky - if I don't catch you monday morning will cross everything for your scan (walking may be funny ill youtube it) 

Stacey - Girl you are super patient (or I have none at all)

Day off was lovely!!, caught up with an old friend,and then did a bit of shopping, new shoes from the sale (my others are down to the inside of the sole) and some bits for the spare room, couldn't help but pick lots of brightly colored stuff, hopefully that way if were lucky enough to need a nursery it can stay and if not, well at least its nice and fresh and bright, going to make some cushions if I get time, busy weekend though working tomorrow and then taking daves nana for dinner sunday before giving a friends son an acting lesson before his theatre school audition next week!! Good to be busy 

Have a GREAT weekend ladies xx


----------



## Jelly.B

hi bubble -   I started acupuncture when on buserelin, did it once a week till I started stimmin, then twice a week....on ET itself you have it twice that day and that day is pretty important.... after that its up to your acupuncture person if he/she wants to see you again. My guy wants to see me next week again for one session  

Your weekend sounds fab   have a great one hun
xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly! Am going to ring round today think ill try reiki AND acupuncture may aswell throw the book at it lmao!!! No idea how ill pay for it but we'll cope! Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hell I can always sell dave on ebay!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

hahaahaha that made me giggle lol

Its prob always a good thing to start it as early as poss, acupuncture is good for so may things and it really does help you calm down, as lets face it - all of this isnt very easy at times, but like you say, it does comes down to money. I paid 40pounds per session. Mkae sure that you look for an acupuncture clinic that deals with infertility tho.

Hope you have a fab weekend. I still feel very bruised below so guess most of my weekend will be spent on the sofa.
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bless you! Think you deserve to have your feet up, does it feel weird knowing the et's over? 
Hope your man in showering you with attention and tlc  . 
I've told mine either he treats me like a princess when I'm pumped full of drugs or he may not live to regret it  

Seems like £40.00 is the going rate too, found one near me that works in conjunction with Zita West clinics looks good but didn't answer my call (prob with a patient) no patience at the minute I want the whole world to hurry up and let me get started  

You got any good tv to catch up on ?? love the odd dvd and duvet day me... crack out the ben & jerrys and get the weekend going the way it should.

I'm at work today, by 9:30 am my car wouldn't start, i'd lost my work keys, and spilt pineapple juice in my lap so it looked like I'd weed myself   shoulda stayed in bed   

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

what a start of a day hey lol!

when you thinking of an acupuncture place, make sore its not far from your hospital too, as you will need to get there after ET and you might be a little uncomfy, you might not, but main thing is that you will prob just want to get home to sofa after, so the nearer it is the better lol

Just junk tv for me lol. man has been ever so good to me since we started injections, thinks he feels a bit sorry for me lol, or might just be that he feels like he is walking around on eggshellls waiting for me to blow hehe. He gave me some lovely HUGE roses yetserday after ET, bless him. He is out playing gold this morning, thank god, dont get me wrong, but he is allllwaaaays around hehehehe so nice having the place on my own   for a while.. well, until 12ish

Hope the day wont drag too much for you, hoping you have plenty of work to catch up on   before you know it, you be back home again  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies its Monday again!  
Hope everyone is ok.
Im still full up of cold  

How you feeling Jelly?
Good luck for todays scan Becky  
Hiya Bubbles  

Reply email from th3e clinic last night

Hi Stacey,

You're not bothering me at all.
I'm just waiting for recipient to see if they are happy with match and when they 
want to start.

I've just re emailed them as haven't heard anything.
Will let you as soon as  all agreed
with kind regards
Amanda


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey - for god sake, get their number and call them yourself hehehehehe

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I wish I could!  

How are you?
Why the hell hasnt this woman got back to her yet


----------



## Jelly.B

I am good ta  

tell me about it! who would wait to think about anything really!!! aarrgghhh.... she better let them know in next few days!  

Hope Beckyboo has got good news later   do you know what time her app was? Dont think she be on here today as day off, so keep a look out on **  and let us know  

Bubble - hope you had a good busy weekend  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I think her appointment was 9.30?
I'll send her a message xxx

Fingers crossed this woman gets a move on!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

so excited for her!

yes, and I am sure she will hun  
right, shower time for me, then heading into town to look for a birthday present for next door neighbour, she is turning 4 bless her  

Have a great day hun and all my toes and fingers are crossed for you  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have a great day xxx
Im birthday present shopping at lunch for my mum


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies - 
Jelly - Any exciting twinges? have fun shopping love shopping for kids presents! apart from if hubbys there, he tends to start making action noises with the cars, very odd when a 30+ 6'2 bloke starts making voom vooooom noises when playing with the shop scaletrics!! 

Stacey - Least you know they have been in touch with the recipient, hope she pulls her finger out soon! 

Becky - Hope there are hundreds of follies for you! 

Have chosen an acupuncturist called Vanessa lovely lady, she first became interested in accupuncture when having IVF her self! hopefully start end Feb xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

oooh exciting Bubble Im debating whether or not to try acupuncture....  

Surely the recipient would have got back quickly if it was a yes Maybe they must just be saying that ......and me emailing the clinic gave them a kick up the bum to contact them?

C'mon recipient! Im here....waiting ready to help  
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - hehe, that is more like me in a toy shop! I am such a kid!! hehe, partner nearly had to drag me out of there, wanted to buy EVERYTHING! was hunting for a girls present but there is so many cool stuff for boys!!!!   found one game - a poop game, feed the pig and watch him poo.. OMG cracked me up hahahaha!!

Stacey  - know its such a waiting game! feel for you! 

Anyone heard from Beckyboo
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ive sent her a message through facebhook but heard nothing yet

Hope she is ok


----------



## Jelly.B

she is prob out and about  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I expect so  
I wonder what your little embie is up to?  
Are you feeling positive?    
Fingers and toes crossed for you my lovely xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

dont think I can think about it yet hehe.. far too scary lol. Apparently today and tomorrow is the big implantation days, where it tries to get *snug* 
I am not thinking too much re preggie signs as all this meds can give the exact same symptons, just have to take one day at a time  
all feel so weird tho hehe
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hopefully embie is hunting around checking out the best spot to snuggle in  
C'mon lil embie!  

I reckon Ive got weeks of waiting yet..silly me thought we'd get going quickly


----------



## Jelly.B

dont say that hun!! it will happen very soon! Just know it  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Did you manage to find a present?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yes, got a ice lolli maker   and a puzzle  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool! I still haven't got mums birthday present. I bought her loads at xmas not sure what to get her now


----------



## Jelly.B

Love the *egg sharing princess* on your signature hehe

I got my mum some spa voucher last... all girls love a bit of that dont they


----------



## staceyemma

ooh thats a good idea!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

where is Beckybooooooooo  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Heard from Beckyboo!!!
Scan went well, 8 big follies on right and 5 big and 2 small on left!

She told me to let u know  

Yay!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Well done Beckyboo!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Fab news


----------



## Jelly.B

Im soo excited for all of us !!!!!!  
xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Girlies! 

Becky - WWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *does a little dance* go follies its ya grow day! go follies its ya grow day    - Super can't believe that you and Jelly are both so close to the end date, been so lovely and uplifting to share your journey ladies (get me being all emotional!)

Jelly - Remind me if we all ever meet up after our txs are done, you and my DH are NOT allowed to go into any toy shops lol  

Stacey - Won't be long now hun! on the brightside we may start together afterall! would apprecaite a known comerade  
Can appreciate the waiting driving you potty though, I'm loosing it big time... my poor single brain cell has been struggling for years and now it just can't cope with all the info passing through it   

I only decided on acupunctre on Saturday, as we only ahve one NHS attempt figure while we're spared the costs of tx itself we should be open to anything that can help us first time round. The fact the lady seems so nice helps and that she's been down this road too.  8 more sleeps till our appointment   that the tests we've done previously are enough to spare a futher wait, but have noticed I've never had my AMH tested  
don't know if thats normal so nervous it's untrue xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

bubble - hehe that made me gigle lol  

I coudnt have my amh on the nhs, not sure its the norm everywhere but around here only the fertility clinics do it. Sure you will be told at your meeting.. not long now!!!!!!!  
And Stacey - yes, you both will go thru this together which is great... IF need be, mite join you!... but lets not talk about that just yet lol
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Bubble it looks like we may be cycle buddies after all you may even get started before me  
Single brain cell ha ha   It is a lot to take in!

Yey 8 more sleeps for you, the first consultation is great so much to take in its all so exciting!

I predict positive outcomes for all 4 of us  

You live in Nottingham dont you bubble?
I live in Hereford not quite in Wales, about an hour from birmingham xxx

I had my AMH done on the NHS too Jelly, Bubble its definitely worth asking....
Oh and Jelly if you needed to join us (which u wont!!!  ) you would be welcome with open arms hun cos ur the best!


----------



## Jelly.B

CUUUUTTTTEEEEEE!!!!  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - We're actually in leicester bout 40-50 mins away from Notts but their sucess rates were virtually double my old clinic ... well once I knew that I was off  

I litterally feel like tapping my red heels (if I had any ?) together and attempting a ''there's no place like the clinic'' teleport.
Just hope they say yes, go forth take a drug to make you have AF (lets force the old witch out of her cave) and then get needle happy! 

I swear Jelly you're Possitive mental attitude is just amazing, you Becks and Stace all make me laugh so much, don't think unless you're going through this tx you can understand how important the support and laughter found here on FF is xx


----------



## Jelly.B

acupuncture is the cure for anything - I am a nutcase without it hahahaha 

nah, think whatever we do, we need to calm and be positive about this esp, and have a few jokes along the way, as there is nothing else we can do is there.. going mental, stressed isnt going to help....but know it can be hard.. 

I still get laughed at at my clinic, once told them we couldnt poss go in for spermtest on a date suggested as hadnt seen my man for 2 weeks and I was actually dying for a shag! YES, told the nurse just that hahahaha.... my clinic is so small so they had a right giggle about it lol... laughing makes you smile, makes you happy  

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly you crease me up!!   

You had acupuncture for many things ? i thought about it years ago for hayfever but never did go through with it


----------



## Jelly.B

never had acupuncture before, this was the first for me but have always believed in it


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning ladies   jelly   becky  bubble  
I'm working at a school until lunch today so I just wanted to say hiya!
Great news on your scan becky I bet u cannot wait now egg collection is tomorrow?
Wow everything has gone so fast. I hope it's that fast for u and me bubble!

Jelly I hope ur doing ok Hun I'm so excited for you  
No news for me at the moment nothing new there  

Hope you all have a great day will check in this afternoon xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey - hope you have a good day at work. ****** freeeezzzing out there!!!
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hellooooooooooooooo ladies    

How are you all?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive missed youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Jelly.B

Hellooooo Beckyboo   how are you feeling?? when is the BIG DAY?
xx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun  

Im good thanks, feeling quite nervous & emotional.

Ec is tomorrow, have to be at the hosp for 8.15  

Did trigger shot at 9 last night, ouchy lol

Hows you hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

so excited for you! (as said on other thread lol)
Dont be nervous, such a straight forward procedure (unless you are me, I always have to have something that goes wrong lol)
Bring a book   keep your mind of things.

I am good thanks

xx


----------



## Guest

Hopefully straight forward for me lol. So excited that its here !! CAnt believe it

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies how is everyone what a hectic day at work  
My boss is off really illl and could be for a few weeks! Uh oh  

Its flippin freezin today!!! 

Becky TOMORROW OMG! TOMORRROW!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

will be thining of you tomorrow Beckyboo  

Stacey - no news? bloody arrrgghhhh.......

bubble - where are you??!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Im not too hectic here considering im only in today lol. Will prob be manic when i come back monday !

OMG OMG OMG !!!!



xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No news for me why would someone take so long to get back?
It wouldnt have been so bad if I wasnt under the impression it would be quick apparently there are so many women waiting ...well flippin well let me help them then   get ur butt moving  
someone do some thing!  

And relax......     
Glad u girlies keep me sane(ish)

Hope ur ok Jelly?  
Becky I cannot wait to hear back from you tomoro!!!
Where is Bubble? BUBBLE?!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

ooh just realised Im a gold member I feel special now


----------



## Guest

Yes you would think they would reply straight away wouldnt you. I knwo i would be if i was waiting for someone lively like you to donate me her eggs !! Rarrrr !!! 

Ive got to be there for 8.15 will prob go down about 9ish. So i shall prob be messaging you late morning   Eeeek Hope i get at least one egg haha 

Bubbleeeeeeeeee

xxxx


----------



## Guest

WHats a gold member ?? Im not one  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe, dont be nervous beckyboo. I really looked forward to mine, love going for a little sleep   and hun, dont concentrate too much re numbers ok, its quality we want   and everything changes day by day, night by night..... so coooomeee on strong little eggies  

Stacey - know what you mean, must be really making you go mad now!!! prob even worse than the actually 2ww!! lol, at least some expperience for you lol
xxxx


----------



## Guest

We met the embryologist yesterday and she was lovely, explained a lot more for us. I was thinking to myself, you are going to make our baby   hopefully. Wierd !!

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

its amazing!!!!!!  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I dunno you've had more posts than me (and more bubbles!)
Look at the number of replies on this thread this will soon be the biggest thread in FF history!!! 

Of course you will I predict 12 eggs...mystic meg Stacey  
Make sure you message me   Im so excited  


Jelly I have you old timer icsi experts to help me through when my mad time comes


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe, we will all react differently lol  

I am staying away from talking too much re side affects on some threads, sore boobs, feeling sick, tired and so on... the thing is, the pessaries alone can give you the exact pregnancy symptons so you really cant tell. If I read into things too much, I go mad lol
xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive just left the weight loss group. Im now a gold member yay !! LOL

Wow 12 !!   

I think i will be the same with the symptons. you cant read too much into things so early on cos like you say the pessaries drugs etc. And we are all different so some get them some dont lol. NOt looking forward to the pessaries at all !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

They'll be fun don't they go up ur bum?


----------



## Jelly.B

they prob not the best thing I have ever had to use lol, but they arent that bad really.. maybe you be one of the lucky ones being told to use one up fron way and one back way...  
I unfort have to use them both back way eeekkkk... The thing is, and I know this sounds really disgusting! - but when you use them, you actually dont think what a horrid thing, urk, you sort of more think *come on, do your thing* and in t goes... hehe makes sense?? lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi,  

I hope you don't mind me joining your thread!! 
I am currently undergoing icsi, I had my EC yesterday 14 collected, 13 mature and all 13 fertilised. 
possible ET Thurs or sat if they make it to blast 

I am new to FF and would love to hear the positive stories of others for guidance and support

Lou x


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou - hello   13 fertilised, wow, well done you! bet you are super excited  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Up ya bum      

Hi lou welcome to the thread !

Wow thats fab well done ! Bet your so excited 

Im having egg collection tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

HI,
Trying not to get too excited, Don't know if i can handle the disappointment 

embryologist seems optimistic so fingers crossed  

*Beckyboo* thats wonderful news! It really wasnt as bad as i was expecting i was a little but sore yesterday but im just trying to relax before the ET...... I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow!!   

BIG HUGS


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou-  sorry, what do you mean? the embryologist is not sure they will make it too 5 day blast or
All my fingers and toes are crossed for you   Stay positive hun, you will get there  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Lou   Welcome to the madness 

the best thread on FF


----------



## staceyemma

Lou just realised ur at CRGW too its fab there isnt it!


----------



## lou-lou12

SORRY
The embryologist is really positive however i dont want to get my hopes up too much!!

The embryologist wants them to make it to 5 day blast but she said that if they are doing well thursday she would like to do the ET then and also if they appear to be struggling Thurs they will also do the ET then. If that makes sense??


----------



## Guest

Exciting !!

We have 2 day transfer, thats it lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

HI, 

Yes the team at CRGW are FAB!!! This is my first cycle but i was under an NHS hospital for 2years until they told me they couldnt treat me as i was self funding. But...... i am soooo pleased they couldnt bacause i feel so much more at ease at CRGW

WELL DONE for egg sharing btw


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou - that is great  

Beckyboo - my clinic only really do  2day transfer on first ivf go too. So many clinics do everything differently hey  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky's going for twins ha ha (are you still thinking 2?)

CRGW are a new clinic and in there first year success rate was 67% (fab!) in under 35's Lou xxxx
The clinic is fab  Thanks hun cant wait to egg share!

Any more acupuncture for u jelly in the 2ww?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I'm not sure how other clinics work really but mine seem to do everything on a play it by here basis

The embryologists and consultants ring every day to let us know the progress and then if they feel like they cant wait any longer they will transfer the embryos or if they feel as though the embryos will make it to blast they will wait it out


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - I wish you all the best for tomorrow hun. I am away most of the day so will log in when back home. I am having my haircut tomorrow, my hairdresser lives an 1hr and 30min away by car, but just cant swap for another one, just love her and have never had a bad cut from her   lookinmg forward to spending 3 hrs in the car on my own tho with some music, sounds mad I know hehe. Things that makes me excited hey hahaha

Stacey - I am indeed having acupuncture again this week, thursday. Some ppl stop after ET but its really up to you as a person and what your acupuncture person thinks. I think working on your bloodflow can never be a bad thing   

Bubble - where ever you are, hope you having a good day, miss ya!

Lou - thinking of you, roll on ET for you  

Need to pop over to next door neighbour soon, stacey - remember I told you about the little girl turning 4.. well just going to drop of presents for her and stay for a quick cuppa  
I am not feeling to great all of the sudden......   ****** drugs  

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

ooh hope ur ok Jelly take it easy  

I like driving in my car with music!  

have fun at the neighbours hope she likes her pressies!


----------



## Jelly.B

meant ******* drugs* lol
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

my laptop going mad!!!! hahaha


----------



## Guest

Thanks jelly, will email you tomorrow hun. Take care, and take it easy xxx

Stace - If its grade one, we can only have one but if ithey are grade two, then we can have 2. If thats the case then yes will be having 2 put back in  

Clinic will ring us thurs morn to let us know if any fertilised   then again first thing on fri before i go to let me know grades so we can think about how many  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Keep well jelly!!!

Becky i was also hoping for 2, but i too think that if the embryos are of a high grade the clinic are gonna push for 1.
Does it make a difference that i am self funding??


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou - I am self funding and makes no difference. Its what your clinic thinks is best. There is no law saying 1 or 2 but obv clinics knows whats best, so best to talk to them  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks jelly  
I suppose i will have to see!!! 

yes you are right...The clinic knows best


----------



## Guest

Im not sure on that. We are nhs and the clinic has a single transfer policy for top grade when under 35yrs. Not sure if this is just nhs or priv though, check with your clinic hun

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

maybe it is different from clinic to clinic, my embryologist told me there isnt a law but my doc always says one but totally up to you as a person, under 35 or not...
I could have had 2 but went for 1, far too scary for me hehe
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I guess a top grade one is just as good as two lower grade  

Still the one egg can spilt into two......... 

Apparently its more likely with IVF....


----------



## lou-lou12

Too scary for me too really!!

All the best for tomorrow becky

Take care Jelly!!

stacey - good luck with the egg sharing Etc...

spk soon!!!


----------



## Guest

Im not sure about private. But all nhs clinics have to abide by the rules of single transfer if under 35 and top grade. The government bought it into force to reduce multiple birth numbers.

The embryologist was telling us yday about a lady who has single transfer, spli she had twins. And had a fet a couple of years later. Same happened. So she has 2 sets of twins from single transfers !! 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh so if you had two eggs you could have quadruplets


----------



## Guest

Yes lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Imagine that


----------



## Guest

LOL, think it is very rare.

Im still having 2 if i can lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I really do think it must be down to clinic as mine would transfer 2 top embryos even if you are under 35  
There is so many different stories out there isnt it.. I used to think that if you had 2 transfered then one is more likely to catch.. but got told by my doctor not to listen to such nonsense, that it doesnt improve your chances of conceieving at all, its all down to embryo itself regardless of one or two. But we all have to believe what we think is right.

A friend of a friend of mine, makes sense lol, had 3 put in, she was over 40, sadly she lost one, but one cell managed to divide later and she had triplets in the end anyway! amazing!
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Does your clinic do 2 under 35 top grade on nhs too jelly?

The embryolgist said to us that success rates have gone up since doing single transfer in some areas. Yup it is all down to the embryo. And yup we do what we think is right. For me personally i think if one doesnt stick then the other might. So for example, people that have 2 put back in, and only one sticks. If they had put the one that didnt stick instead of the 2, or the one that did, then it wouldnt have stuck lol

Not sure idf that makes sense but it does in my head lol

xx


----------



## staceyemma

wow jelly that is amazing- triplets  

Yes you are right Jelly lots of stories... I don't know until I get there myself (if I ever do! )

Becky I know what u mean I have read stories on here of ladies having two put in, then getting a bfp and at the scan only one baby is there. 

If I was in a good financial position.. I would have one


----------



## Guest

Im so excited about tomorrow

Feel a bit sick though too, think its nerves lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

think I am feeling sick for you Beckyboo lol  

dont know what just got into me, doh.. anyway, lovely ladies, will pop next door. 

Stacey  - hope that phone of yours rings soon  
xxxxxxxx

Love you all  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I was sick the morning of my wedding from nerves  
Its exciting hun your potential future babies will start to be created tomorrow! Tomorrow!!
You have all of us here hun you can send me a message anytime through ** xxx 

As Im waiting for a phone call I carry my phone everywhere!
Relax tonight....  hows Nick feeling? 


Jelly I think I'll be up all night before your test date!   You all deserve this so much 

We're all in this together!


----------



## Guest

Lol Jelly   take care hun   we love you too

Am so not looking forward to the no make up no nail varnish no deoderant no anyting tomorrow ! Have to have a shower in the morning in just water. How odd is that haha

xxx


----------



## Guest

Im hoping i will be calm tomorrow like i was on my wedding day. Fingers crossed lol

Have got my inlaws over tonight.

Niks ok, i asked him this morn how he feels he said he doesnt want to think too much till after tomorrow morn as hes worried he wont be able to 'perform' on the day lol, bless.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awh love him its a lot of pressure isn't it? It needs to be done have u had him on the wellman?

I wish you the best tomorrow hun I really do


----------



## Guest

It is a lot of pressure yup. When he did his last sample there he said he could hear people talking in the next room and it was very offputting lol.

Ys hes been on the wellman since oct, gave up ciggies sept, and really really cut down his drinking. He loves a beer so thats been hard for him. Not had any since new yr. Am very proud of him. Hoping his sperm will be lots better cos of all this cos his last test was july, so it should make a big diff i would think.

Aw thanks hunni i will message u as soon as i can. Might be quicker if i text??

I wish you all the best with it all too.

Oooh im gettign emotional  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'll PM you my mobile number now  

I am 100% his sperm will be fighting fit well done Nick  


Awwh hun its ok   Text me anytime after 7.00am Im up early  

Im off home now

See you later alligators!

Text me


----------



## Guest

Ok hun will do.

Have a fab evening lots of love

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

you cannot send a message to Beckyboo as her inbox is full!!!  

I'll send u message through ** when i get home wiv me number


----------



## Guest

Haha ive just deleted some ! I had no idea it was soo full !! 

 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

for Becky

Hows everyone else?


----------



## lou-lou12

hows everyone doing?

Good luck Becky!!!

I'm still having pains in my tummy from my EC Monday   hope this is normal

Have a lovely day ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LADIES!!!!!! God I have missed you all (I go away for one day and have 5 pages of thread to read   )
Yesterday was my day off but took daves Nanna out to get her hair done/ do shopping, then visited his aunty and then a pal showed up (we ended up reaching for the wine    feel super guilty but hey ho not even had my consult yet so one day won't hurt and we DID put the world to rights so it was a public service really)

BECKY - OMG! today is the day, I'm sat at my work desk welling up with excitement for you, I must look like a mad woman through the office window grinning and near tears  . Know by the time you read this EC will have happened so odd to think we're all sat in different parts of the country possitively willing your ovaries to be full to bursting with top notch eggys!!! (wish I knew some icons for jumping up and down)         . 

JELLY - Hey hun hope you're feeling less rocky today  , think you're remaing super wise and cucumber cool!!     that your lil embie has snuggled down!!!!

STACEY- I'm making us placards with neon lettering saying ''WE HATE WAITING'' we can wave them at the clinics when frustrated lol 

Will someone let me know how Becky goes as guessing she won't be on here till after ET transfer now she's off work xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

*Lou Lou-* Sorry to have missed you out! (I'll have words with myself  )

Congrats on the EC and fantastic fertilisation rate!!!! 

Think Jelly said she's been quite tender too, if it's concerning you give your clinic a quick tinkle sure they'd be happy to advise. Hope you get fab blasts ready for ET    

Bubble x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey bubble I text becky this morning to wish her well hopefully will hear later today from her xxx 
Hope everyone else is ok xxxx

Love u girls!!! Xxx

Cmon clinic ring me


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey -Its like race, between you and me now to see who gets drugged up first lol


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha ha   
It's feels like forever I've been waiting...
Becky text she has 7 beautiful eggies xxxx yay


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Awwwww!!!!!! thats fantastic please send her my ''YAY!!!!'' Gosh Stace, thats its it's just you and me now


----------



## staceyemma

Just the two of us left  Yay can't wait xx
What date is ur consultation? 

Hey Lou and jelly xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

On Tuesday the 7th ..... not long now just hoping there are no more tests/holdups and that they will allow me to force a cycle as currently on something stupid like day 80 of my cycle .....


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah they'll force a cycle I expect. 
Not doing very well at this waiting game....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

JELLY - Where you at hun?? Hope you're ok  

STACEY - We shall just have to keep twiddling out thumbs a little longer  . On a different note burnt the tip of my tongue today ever so sore


----------



## staceyemma

How did you manage that?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

well in honesty felt a bit hungover (alot hungover) clearly since cutting down my tolerance has zero'd so needing to sober and de-uurrrggg as quickly as possible... I knew food was the way forward. 
The only food in the offfice fridge was some baked beans and grated cheese, so i tipped them in a mug and microwaved them, also made a cuppa to take some paracetamol, however whilst sorting through emails went to take a sip and poured the scoulding bean juice in, instead of my tea  . It gave me something to take my mind of the headache. Freezing in the office today we only have little plug in heaters and they're pants!!!!

How's your day going? It's so quiet on here today, specially compared to yesterday can practically hear a virtual pin drop


----------



## Jelly.B

HELLLOOOO GIRLIESSSS!!!!!!!  

OMG - GOOO BECKYBOO!!!!!  
That is fantastic news! Come on little swimmers now lol. I am making myslef giggle hehe (and that isnt really that hard)

Bubble  - ouch taht much hurt! (not the hangova hehe) Glad you been well tho, look at you you little drinker   mmmmm wine!!!  
Stacey - if they dont phone you soon, I dont know what I will do!!!!! come on!!!  
Lou - being sore after is normal, dont think I have recovered fully to this day! sending you  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh bubble you sound just like me  
Once my mum put milk in the washing washing instead of fabric conditioner 
Hi jelly good to hear from you!!!  how are you?


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - I am good thanks   been to Southend (I know lol) for my haircut, well, just a trim really lol as trying to grow it, then saw a friend of mine for lunch, really nice and really enjoyed the hours in the car on my own lol  
How are you?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - glad you enjoyed a bit of  '' you time '' you deserve it !  

Stacey - I'm actually growing more and more odd as I get older, god knows what I'll be like as a pensioner


----------



## Jelly.B

bubble- join the club hehehehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Well we'll all be mad old bats  
I'm ok jelly thanks debating whether to email again but don't know what to say?
Help!! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

you have every right to email them and I would. Just make it a nice email asking if any new news as you are obv keen to get started. Nice and short email   go for it, do it do it do it


----------



## staceyemma

I sent an email asking how long the lady has to reply...any news etc... hopefully will hear back  


hows jelly today?


----------



## Jelly.B

well done you!!!! suoer duper proud of you my petal  

I am doing ok hun, trying to keep busy. Back home now, sofa and tv for me, prob early night and book soon tho hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

aargggghh another frustrating reply...

Hi Stacey,
If we don’t hear after 10days we send them gentle reminder. If not ready to start we go for another recipient. So should pair you up in next week or so hopefully.


----------



## Jelly.B

blimey, quick reply tho!!! must have been nearly 10days now tho right? might be worth asking if they have another couple in mind as of yet, so you can relax a bit more. Sure they would understand
xx


----------



## staceyemma

yeah they are very quick   very nice clinic which is great  
I guess worst case scenario I could be waiting another 2 weeks    
boo!
I figured if I win the lottery this week then its problem solved!


----------



## Jelly.B

know it feels crap, but 2ww isnt that long hun..... keep busy!!!! nonestop lol
xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hey ladies....

Hope you are all feeling fine and dandy today  

Becky- WOW 7eggs!!! There has to be a lil babba amongst them    

I will hear at 9 in the morning whether i have to go for ET   Tummy has got better today thank god!! really want it in the best condition for ET!!

love, luck and babydust sent to you all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

lou- will be thinking of you tomorrow   and glad your tummy is better   
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

one born every minute at 9.00pm!


----------



## Jelly.B

I be in bed by then hehe, (driving for 3hrs in total has done my head in and bed is serioulsy calling my name.... can you hear it   ..... but I am recording it  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bed?! Oooh have a lovely sleep glad u had fun today xxxx
Speak soon Jelly nighty night!  xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

and you petal   just blown you 10 lucky bubbles for some good news tomorrow   come on!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I thought I had more bubbles!!!! hee hee Cheers hunni   I'll blow u ten too!!!! xxx

Mystic meg prediction on ******** says "Stacey Emma , I bring you GOOD news! You will soon find fortune with the letters, B and J."

hubby reckons its a BJ   Ooh well if it brings me good fortune


----------



## Jelly.B

that made me giggle hahaha  

nite nite 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just came to me as I was lay in the bath B and J..
Becky and Jelly.....  and Bubble and Jelly!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol Stace you crack me up, I deffinately reckon when our tx is all done (and hopefully has worked) we should leave the men with the LO's, we could have a right laugh over a bottle of wine


----------



## staceyemma

Are you sure you'd want to!  
Sounds good to me and it will work 
How is everyone today just texting becky she's waiting for the phone call!!! Ahhhh!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - I'm sure we'd have a right laugh, its whoever else is in a five mile radius I'd worry about   Send her lots of babydust from me     

How are you this morning Jelly      your way  Becky will be joining you on the wait  so happy for you girls to have come soo far, if you could buy luck I would be bankrupting myself to send it to you both recorded delivery  

Will not be on here much till Monday as have shed loads of work to get through today and off tomorrow but will be thinking of you all and saying some quiet ''please thankyou pleases' into the great yonder. 
Stacey for an email or phone call and Becks and Jelly for the embies in your bellies  


Big Hugs (I'm feeling all sopey) 

XXXX


----------



## staceyemma

Aww bubble I feel soppy too give us a hug ha ha 
I'm so so busy at work today!!! Xxx

Love to u all!!


----------



## Jelly.B

hello ladies  

Hope you both are having a good day.. and here we are waiting to hear from Beckyboo hehe (what are we like hey, waiting waiting, wihsing our lifes away hehe, thought we be an expert on this now you know, dont think it will happen)

Its sooo nice out, sunny but yes cold, but must admit soooo refreshing. So I am out and about a bit today and tmorrow I am away with man. Nice hotel and dinner   so prob wont be on much till after the weekend   but of course will drop in and check on you all  

Just had acupuncture, very good session   LOVE IT!!!
xxx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey girls

How are you all? 

jelly I have my fingers so tightly crossed for you to get your BFP. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Nat - havent seen you on this forum for aggggeesss!!

thank you hun, bless ya   cant wait for you to get started too hun
xxx


----------



## NatalieP

I'm lurking around lol. 

I feel so frustrated today about not getting any where, I look around the forum or talk to people who went to GP's after me and are on there cycles and I'm stood still I am so sick of not being able to do anything. I just feel like everyone has started there cycle and I am stuck in stasis. Sorry I know I'm moaning and slightly ranting lol. 

Been a hard day at work one of the addicts I work with gave birth and her baby has been born addicted to heroin it just makes me so so mad!

Nat x


----------



## Jelly.B

oh hun.... can you call clinic and ask whats happening?? so at least you have some sort of time scale in your head..... know its a pain hun...  

Absloutely no comment on the other subject, makes me so mad and sad.....

I woud try and follow your app up and just ask someone what is taking so long...... arrgghhhh
nearly the weekend hun, sending you loads of  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Natalie hun I know that feeling oh too well of waiting around just ask the girlies  
Big hugs to you it's frustrating isn't it.  

Just got a text back from Becky!
she has two grade 2 embies 1 3 cell and one 4 cell good grade 2s borderline grade 1.
If nothing chages she can have them both but if one improves then she can only have the one!!!! So happy for her     

beckys going in at 1.30    AhHHHH!!!

Becky is really happy


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Stacey - sooooo happy for her!!! I have got her number so will text her later as going away for the day and evening and will not have access to internet   and HAVE to find out how it went. Sooooooo excited for her!! 
Hope you well hun and have a good weekend planned
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its exciting isnt it!  How are you feeling?

Im good thanks  I have my nephews for tea tonight and then I have my cousins little girl mylie for the day tomorrow so a busy weekend  

Hope you have a great weekend!

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am doing good thanks   one week exactly in to the 2ww   one week to go lol....must keep busy busy busy  

Sounds like a lovely weekend hun! I got a day out in the countryside with man today, dinner and hotel, then tomorrow eve baby sitting for neighbour.xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds lovely Jelly xxx Hope you and your man have a lovely time  

One week to go..are you going to hold out until OTD? or earlier?


----------



## Jelly.B

havent got any tests at home because do not want to be tempted to test. Orginal test date is next Fri so will see how I go but not planning on testing earlier  
Saying that, will see how next week goes day by day lol. Tricky isnt it.. cause if you do test early and its  a bfn, then it sort of still doesnt mean you arent pregnant, you might have just tested too early.. and if I did that to myself, the days following that would be awful for me as would just put a lot of stress on me, get my head thinking too much.... so think for me, its best to test as near THE test date as poss   but that is just me  
I have felt ever so calm thru this whole process and I really have that down to acupuncture and want to keep it that way.... so no matter what the outcome, my guy will def have a long thank you email coming his way, he has really made me feel calm, happy, stressfree, just different, and I cannot tahnk him enough for that  

Look at me going into one hahahahaha
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha   Im seriously considering acupuncture do you think I should start now? and if so how often?
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I would recommend it to anyone! It does cost a bit in the long run but for me it was worth every penny! Make sure you find one that deals with infertility. Read up on clinic and so on, maybe get some feedback here on places near you.... very important you feel connected with the person I think  
I started having acupuncture when I started injections. Once a week at first, then twice a week, then on the day of ET itself you have one in the morning and one after.(ET is the most important day to be there) This is what they all do. Acupuncture is meant to help with bloodflow and lining... and I def put my lining (and how he made me feel) down to acupuncture!! My lining was ever so good on my last scan  

Its just really worth it. 
maybe even try one, a clinic, before you start and see how you feel with that person or of acupuncture itself.... 
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh I'll be hunting the net today now!   Thanks Jelly xx


----------



## Jelly.B

got to run hun, speak soon, love ya  
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

On my phone and useless at replying via it lol! Hello Ladies 
Lou- How's everything hun sending lots of +++ your way! 
Becky - It's today!!!!!!! Woop wooop thinking of you and both little embies 
Jelly - Hope you're well and have a great time with your man on your night away 
Stacey- Anymore news?
AFM - 4 more sleeps xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hiya Bubble I come on here sometimes on my phone too it is difficult! 
No news yet hopefully will hear next week  

4 sleeps wowee!! Not long!


----------



## tans

Totally recommend accpuncture. It kept me so calm during stimms and 2WW. xx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Tans xxxxx


----------



## Chesca78

Right ... well me and DH have been trying to conceive for 3+ years now and nothing automatically thinking it was me we went to the doctors. But it wasn't it was my DH, he has a very low count of 3 million (should be at least 15, plus a lot not doing anything )after the initial shock we decided to go for all the other testing that's needed to be put forward for help on the NHS.
I am 33 (34 v.soon) and in our area 35 is the cut off for NHS help! my DH is only 26 very fit and is a PE teacher but had an undecended testical which wasn't corrected until he was 6.
So we are now at the stage of having the last few tests before getting the treatment. I have got to have a HSG after I have my next period and once the results come back for DH he may need to go for blood tests to test for the Y Chromosone and Cystic Fybrosis (I believe) and been told these results can take up to 12 weeks to come back! I wondered if anyone else is/has been through anything very similar and can advise on time scales and what we can expect from here as whilst I am very calm about it all the time scales for things seem so far away and just wish I could hear if anyone else thought this but got through quicker than expected etc etc!
We will be having the treatment at Slaisbury Hospital.
Thanks....and hope to hear from anyone!  and lots of luck for those already further down the line!  
Chesca xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi chesca   not sure about time scales for blood tests to test for the Y Chromosone and Cystic Fybrosis... I'm sure they wont take that long I had Cystic Fibrosis test which took just over 3 weeks.

I also thought the problem was with me and after multiple tests turns out it was hubby..

Its rubbish when your other half has low sperm but there are a few things you can do to up his count and improve the quality. My hubby has improved sperm since taking Wellman Conception tablets and have heard LOTS of success stories. They are always 3 for 2 at Boots or tescos....
If he smokes or drinks he should give up or at least cut down.  THey say that hot baths aren't very good for the sperm. MMy hubby still has hot baths despite my frowning at him for boiling his 'crown jewels'!  

Its hard to give you an idea of timescales but most ladies get going pretty quick after all the test results are back.  

If you need any advice or support just shout! 
Patience may be needed but this website is a great source of support and fun and laughs which are needed through it all xxx


----------



## Chesca78

Thanks Staceyemma, it's nice to speak to others as my husband won't let me chat about it to friends as I think it's all part of a matcho thing and feeling like he's failed me which I told he is no way near the truth and I married him because I love him not to be a baby making machine! 

Oh right well I will kepp my fingers crossed that the tests happen more quickly than we might have first thought, also did you have an HSG? as I've been told to call the xray department on the first day of my next AF (20th Feb) and then go in for that do you know how many days after AF they do this? just so I can sort work stuff out as whilst we have now told parents we haven't mentioned it to work yet.

As for the vitamins yep he's been on Zinc for awhile but read about the Wellman Conception so he's now on those too! lol   and he doesn't really drink much and neither of us smoke, both with BMI's of 22 so fairly good.

So how far into all this are you? 

Chesca78 xx


----------



## staceyemma

Im waiting to be matched to a recipient as I am egg sharing, NHS wont fund a cycle for us and egg share reduces the costs to only £700 plus I get to help another lady out by donating half of the eggs they collect.

Men aren't the best with infertility topics my hubby is a prime example! He felt pretty bad when his sperm test came back really poor I kinda wished it was me with the problem then maybe I could of dealt with it all better. Needless to say we will be starting IVF with ICSI soon in the next few weeks

Thats what this website is for-support-it's full of people who understand what you are going through and somewhere to let off steam and be open when u need to...  

I havent had a HSG -do you have regular periods etc?
you both sound really healthy.. are you on any vitamins? xxx


----------



## Chesca78

Oh wow sounds a good idea if you can help someone else too!  

Yeah I have regular periods, every 33 days so guess lucky in that way!

We are both pretty healthy and do exercise regulary and like I say he is a PE teacher so always on the go...I am taking Folic, Vit B and Vit D, and haven't touched a drop of alcohol this year! lol, I normally only ever have a glass or 2 of wine on a friday night anyhow and he has barely had anything to drink since either and guess we both just want our bodies to be in best state for this to hopefully all go well!

I think if we had enough spare money we would go private but since we can get this done on the NHS, we can at least save our pennies in case we do have to go down this route!  

Chesca xx


----------



## staceyemma

Definitely use NHS if you can! IVF is expensive business

Sounds like you're in the best psoition for when you begin health wise  
Waiting for all the test results etc is the frustrating bit....once those are done you can get going!  

Hope you have a good weekend I've got my two nephews for tea Charlie and Rio (4 and 5) off to pick them up now! 

Hope everyonw has a fab weekend  

P.s Becky has two embies on board!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Yay!!! Two gorgeous embies for Becky !!! Shall be sending telepathic messages ordering them to snuggle in!!!  

Stacey - have a great weekend, I've opted for acupuncture too!! Start saturday 25th, well not like being afraid if needles is going to get me anywhere . will be us soon hun our tx times just around the corner and Jelly & Becks will be our expert advisors all the way! 
Loulou - if you're about wishing you lots of happiness hun, how's it going?? 

Chel- Hello hun!  the waiting is the hardest part but once the initial tests are done things do move much more quickly, FF is ace for getting support and having a good natter too! Think I would have lost my final marble without the lovely ladies on FF. Hope your tests come back nice and quick, the fact you're both in such good shape/health is definitely in your favour! My DH is bout a 22, I'm a bit podgier but have just about left the overweight cat behind me and am just over a stone away from my ideal now! 

Sorry to any ladies I've missed, still working off my. Blackberry (Pants) xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies......

hope your all doing well..... BIG     for Becky's little embies...hope they are getting all snuggly   

Had a call yesterday from the embryologist to say that normally 2-3 embryos are really strong on day 3 but all 13 of mine were really strong so they decided to take them all to blast!!!!! sooooo.......... i am going for ET at 11.30 tomorrow morning    

Bubble and stacey...i hope you wont be waiting too much longer  

Jelly have a lovely weekend, take it easy and i look forward to joining you on the 2ww tomorrow  

Chesca, Natalie p and Tans..... Hellooooo  

Lou xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou - just wanted to say I hope ET went well and congrats on being PUPO   well done hun  
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

hey ladies,

ET was amazing!! Had the choice of 1 or 2 embies, however we had 12 out of 13 go to blast, 7 were grade A and 5 were grad A-B and 2 had begun to hatch. I cant tell you how pleased we were!!! so because our eggs appear to be soooo strong and the fact that the clinic were concerned about me developing OHSS which is made worse by having more embryos replaced as there are more hormones released into the body, we decided to just go for the 1 and now we have 11 frosties all of amazing grade       

OTD is 17th Feb and i soooo cant wait       

You have all been quiet this weekend. i hope everyone is ok??


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou - that is great news!! ever so happy for you!! All advice I can give you now - do not read into other ppls symptons! Everyone will react differently so pls bare that in mind. Just enjoy being PUPO   

This thread is quiet over weekends because none of us are really on here, nice t have a break from it all  

We will all be back tomorrow, enjoy rest of Sunday  
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks for the advice

Ive already learned not to listen too much. i asked the doc yesterday what i could and couldnt do and eat/drink or dont eat/drink and he said do everything as normal just in moderation!!! he did agree about the hot baths but then added "then again if you conceived naturally you wouldnt know you were pregnant at 2 weeks and would still be taking hot baths" and i think he is right some people do all sorts without even knowing they are pregnant!!! 

same for the symptoms i think. I have surprised myself at how calm i have been and i dont think the 2ww will be as hard as i first thought  
then again ask me again in a few days hehe 

all the best jelly 

spk soon lou x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my lovely ladies!!! 
Group hug this morning  feeling very possitive and ''eggsited'' for us all 
*Becky -* Think you'll be back today (after reading the 800 pages in your absence) hope you had a lovely weekend and your fella has been pampering you silly! Did you get out for a walk in the snow or watch it through the window instead?
*Lou-* That really is fandidlytastic, you must be so releived hopefully this will work and your snow embies will only be needed for future siblings but what a reassurimng result either way!    I'll settle for having any eggies on EC day 
*Jelly -* I have decided you are like the dalai lama of this thread, you're so calm and relaxed it's amazing, my tx is still weeks away but you make me feel so calm about it by example 
*Stacey -* Any news today my sweet? Hopefully your recipient is giving the clinic her 'yes yes yes' as we speak... 
*Chesca-* We sneak off at weekends to be superheros  , always back Monday am though!

AFM - Had a cracking weekend, went bowling Saturday with some pals which was abfab as we're all pants  took us ages to get there in the snow though, then had a mammoth sleep Sunday, nodded off bout 5pm and woke up this morning, hubby let me sleep as he said I look knackered (double edged compliment or what!?!) 
Tomorrow's the day eeeeekks !!!! please dont let them delay anything         Finally will discover what protocol they suggest and maybe hopefully be given dates to start!!!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies  
I hope everyone is well.

Jelly, Becky and Lou in the 2ww! How exciting 
Lou glad to hear your cycle has gone really welll gives me alot of hope and confidence in CRGW (not that I need it anyway!)

bubble you do make me laugh! Not long until ur appt Bubble yeehah!!! Sneak off to be superheros!  
Lets hope I get the call this week  

Beckys text me she's at home tucked up in bed watching tv today ha ha
Too much snow about for her to walk to work..glad she isn't risking it  

Jelly is very relaxed just what I need soemtimes as I am a little crazy sometimes  
Mwah!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - OMG TOMRROW IS YOUR DAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooo super excited for you!! words cant describe! (I know, I am a nutter hehe)
Have you got a long lst of questions ready?? hehe, what time is your appointment
You better get straight on here after and let us know, or I will hunt you down like a chicken!  

Lou - hehe, enjoy first week of really no worries.. its the second week you head goes a bit bonkers hehe

Stacey - this is the week for you, just know it!!

Beckyboo - PUPO girl, how are you?? Hope you are happy and relax  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - All Nutters welcome in the life of bubble  , yes lots and lots of questions but main starting point (not to sound too much like a crack head on casualty) GIVE ME MY DRUUUUUGGGGGGGS  We have to be there for 1:30 for hubby to give them some swimmers and a scan for me (he gets the easy job    lol) Really excited its here but super nervous too. Scanning my previous notes across to the clinic today ....(good use of company facilities)  

Becky - Don't blame you chicken, feet up and rest!! we miss you xx
Stacey - We musn't talk too much about our powers   You and me soon Super Stace! to the clinic and beyond!!! (chuckling away to myself with images of the batmobile alongside ''the sperm mobile'' in the superheros car park) 

Think this last 24 hours of waiting has flipped my crazy switch xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sure the girls in the office are wondering why I am grinning ha ha   the sperm mobile   

Ha haa haaa its catching Bubble  U'll be super excited after tomorrow! 
So glad I have u girls u keep me smiling and laughing


----------



## Jelly.B

You make me laugh bubble  
Glad you ready tho, and all my fingers and toes are crossed for you and drugs collection tomorrow lol.   and of course best of luck to the man of yours  
xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Cheers, am very nervous but haven't felt so happy for weeks.
You guys have all kept me so much more optimistic than I would have thought possible and seeing Jelly and Becks and now Lou Lou get such fab embies on board has made me believe I can handle the drugs and waiting too  . I'm even looking forward to being a human pin cushion thanks to Jellys acupuncture reccomendation never thought I'd pay some one over £50 to stick needles is me


----------



## staceyemma

We'll be fine Bubble Im quite looking forward to getting started now 
Im going to send telepathic messages to my clinic to tell them to get  a move on!!!!   

Oh due af today or tomorrow so that'll be soemthing nice to look forward to this week such a bummer when it arrives it just reminds me how not pregnant I am  

I need to book my first acupuncture for next week


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

*Stacey -*  AF's are mean old **** its been 83 days since my last one and the old witch is still in hiding (knowing my luck she'll come tomorrow in time for my date with the dildo cam  )
Frustrating as the wait is just remember you're also potentially helping someones dreams come true better it's someone who desperately wants it rather than someone with cold feet 

Dr Bubble prescribes chocolate, bubble bath and lots and lots of comedy!!..... and cake, cake always helps.... mmmmm cake


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - will be thinking of you tomrrow       go and get them tiger!!!
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck Bubble xxx   Have fun with the dildo cam!


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey - how are you
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

good thanks Jelly!- how about you hun?  


Still no call for me but I'll be contacting them tomorrow if I don't hear anything today. Im assuming they've moved on to ask another recipient as the first recipient only had 10 days to decided....pain in the   but never mind!

 for u hun


----------



## Jelly.B

makes me so aarrrggghhhhh.. when ppl just cant get their bums in gear and get going! Glad you phoning them again tomorrow.. just a pain that you have to hunt them down like this. I am sure you will get moving soon tho!!    

I am ok thanks   got to do some foodshopping today, still sitting in my pjs tho hehehehehe

Thinking of bubbles, cant wait to hear some good news!!!!  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im sure I wont be waiting long....surely can't be much longer now!  

Glad to hear you are ok, hoping Bubble comes back with some good news   
I think Becky said she was at work today not sure! x


----------



## Jelly.B

Think she said she was going too... Beckyboo - where are you??
hehe

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Helloooooooooo ladies   

How are we today??

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Fred and Wilma  
Hope ur ok hun and u enjoyed Nanny McPhee 2  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies... its all over for me Im afraid, sorry to bring bad news, urk!! I started having heavy discharge this morning (sorry tmi) followed now by a bleed. Despite all this I am ok (bet you not surpriced by this hehe) I have been postive all the way and I am still ever so postive I will get there one day and that keeps me going   Partner very sad tho, bless him, think he just hates seeing me having to go thru needle stabbing again...
Think I am ok also because its just nice finally knowing, one way or another and I dont feel like I have lost anything, sorry if that sounds heartless but I just want to keep going.  
Clinic wants me to do a test in the morning before booking me in for next consultation, fair enough.. cant wait to get started again tho, all of this is not the easiest to go thru but sooo worth it ladies!!

So Stacey and bubble  - right behind you  
Beckyboo  - I am sooo excited for you!! stick little embies, stick stick stick!!!!!!

ohh and Bubble - how was the appointment??

Lots and lots of cuddles and kisses for all of you xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Jelly   I know you are ok cos you're one hell of a strong woman    but I am sorry my lovely   and I don't know what we'd all do without you.

I think with this journey its realistic to expect it to not work first time  and  on a positive note second time around you'll be a pro xxx

I need you when I am cycling   so who knows I may end up cycling with you after all Yay 
Big hugs hunny  



xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - I'm on my pants blackberry so can't send you the hundreds of hug icons I want too right now, you are an absolute star hun and so full of little positive beams, I hope you and your man find lots of comfort in each other over the next few days. We'll all be here when/if you need it too. Words are pants but I know your positive attitude will see you through and when you're ready to go again will be with you !! Big hugs to your man too xXx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky- welcome back chicken!!! Back at work for you  . We all missed you x 
AFM - sat waiting at the clinic, had my scan antral  count, they said I have bout four follicles sat there at the moment and lining is at 11 so looks like I'm near natural ovulation, definitely PCOS as visible all around outer edges of ovaries! Real shocker was my potential folicles marker at over 40 per ovary !!!!!! Waiting to hear how this will affect tx and drugs as will be at risk of OHSS.


----------



## Jelly.B

oh girls, you are the best  
For the last month or so, all you have prob heard is ppl, inc me, moaning of headaches and all sorts thru treatments hehe, but the truth is, would do it, and will do it again in a heartbeat! its so worth it and the experience in itself is unique, remember that  
Bring on the second go I say! NOW!!! hehe

Unfort dont think my man is taking this very well at all... he has just gone out for a drive, alone...... sure he be ok... isnt this suppose to be the other way around girls....   doh!

Stacey - I am not going anywhere   I will be here to support you and everyone else forever!! But dont ever think it might not work the first time! Get that out of your head now young lady! because it will for you, and it will for all of you!! If it had to be one of us that had to be out, I rather it be me, because you all deserve it sooo much!!   so, in fact, just know that Beckyboo will have a BFP! and so will you!! and Bubble!!!      

Bubble - you better get home soon and tell us all baout your app girl, that is an order! need some positive comments now you hear!  
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - postive thinking ok... everyone is at risk of OHSS ok, so dont let that bother you for now ok!
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ohh Jelly   Your support is so appreciated   You really are a genuinely nice person.
Im the moaner on this thread  I think hee hee I promise I won't moan too much I just really wanna get started now its taking the pee!

Hope ur man will be ok maybe he needs some time out for a bit ...men are so different aren't they? 
You deserve that BFP more than anything Jelly  We all deserve it  

I know its soon to ask but whats next for u hun? when do you go for ur consultation?

Bubble usually with PCOS they put u on a lower dose of stimms so u dont produce too many eggs xx Glad ur ok xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey- no, ask away, want to start hehe... (and you will soon too!)
Spoke to the clinic, she said taht I need to take a test tomorrow morning to confirm, irony of that, like a slap in the face hey! hoo hoo... then call them again and she will book in for a consultation with my doc, hopefully in the next week or so... think I need to have another full bleed tho before I can start injections again, so guess we will be looking at emd of March to start....

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - your man probably just wants to be alone to process it all, so when he comes back to you he can be the strong one for you! You're amazing and such a supportive, funny and genuine person I 100% know you're right you WILL be more than ok. But don't forget that doesn't mean you can't need a hug or too say some swear words to the sky! Can he have a day or two off with you so you can do something nice together even if that's a duvet day watching your favourite films or going for a quiet walk in the country side?


----------



## staceyemma

Prob around the same time as me? hopefully     You cou d end up going another cycle and I'll still be waiting   I used to be a normal person  

Im on first day of af today for me   so I have to wait another month to start anyway?.... so they have a month to get there skinny little butts moving!   

I was a little sad when af arrived secretly hoping for my natural BFP   you hear of stories before people start ivf...as if...

xxxx Are you planning to use the same clinic? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

cuddle..? whats that?? hehe nah, we be just fine, we are super strong people   you cant always think about bad things, you got to think ahead and what life can bring you, only you can change that  

Stacey - dont be silly.. you WILL be cycling with me chick   dont you worry one bit my dear.. 

Thanks bubble - as you know I dont work, lucky me yes,   and he is taking time out to start his new company so trust me, we have plenty of time together.. a little too much in fact hehehehe.. will all be fine   he just hate me, us having to go thru all this.
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Stay sane my lovely!!! Don't start whispering to squirrels yet need to leave a level of madness for after the drugs start .                    Jelly - you do make me chuckle Jelly,maybe the something nice could be a well deserved day to yourself then hun   do your clinic ask you to have a couple of natural bleeds or will you be able to cycle back to back? Hope your man felt a little stronger when he came home.                Becky - Loulou, you out there girlies??              AFM - bit of a low point today the consultant didn't exactly say what I wanted to hear left feeling quite disappointed and lost, she hadn't read our notes and literally changed track in two sentences started by saying there was no reason I shouldn't get pregnant from non invasive treatment i.e. Drugs at home to promt ovulation  To then saying because it had been over 5 years they felt we would need ICSI rather than IVF as  there was a chance DH's swimmers were failing to break through into the egg without help....... (Yeah no difference in possible needs there then (Idiot) ) Also as my antral count was so high I will need very close monitoring on stimms. Now my favourite part .... Our PCT only allow so much funding to be released a month,its a case of us waitinf our turn.. our treatment beginning with two months of forced af will not start untill end April start May. Cried all the way home, that may sound silly but the thought of sitting here in limbo and not having a chance of reaching EC until July kills me. Sorry for the very self absorbed post, I really thought it was finally happening. feel like I don't fit anywhere now


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble hunny you fit in here with us!  
Thye do build your hopes up don't they! Grrrr! *$%*****
We're all over the place in here date wise who knows when my date is Bubble...
We're all here to help you get through it all  

I too would be upset if I had to wait too so I understand why you are upset hunny and its ok to be Ive had a bad past few days feels like its never going to happen soemtimes but then you girls pick me up  
My PCT won't fund anything as hubby has previous kids...  bluddy PCT's   don't get me started on them!

The consultants comments weren't helpful   of course you need help to get pregnant otherwise you would be by now!

Are they offering you the drugs at home while you wait? Is it clomid? 

How are you today Jelly my lovely?
Becky hope ur ok today! xx
xxxx


----------



## NatalieP

Oh Jelly I'm so sorry I was hoping praying and my fingers were so tightly crossed. Sending you and your dp lots of  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies!! 
Jelly - thinking of you and your man hun, really hope they can get you re-started soon  wish I was half as amazingly resilient as you!!! That level of positivity is a full time job in itself  
Stacey - thanks hun, your support means lots! Have had a stern word with myself in the early hours, and pointed out I'm being a miserable whinge bag, we're actually really fortunate lots of people (like yourself) aren't lucky enough to get funding from their PCT. Am joining a slimming world group tonight (try and loose as much weight as poss before tx and stepping up both our vitamins too as DH's swim up yesterday was his worst to date, also if there's that many follicle markers trying to believe there's got to be at least one egg somewhere and after all my biggest fear was they'd find indications I had few/no eggs. No drugs for at home as literally she in the very next moment looked at the notes and said we'd need ICSI to conceive?  Suppose she see's lots of people each day must be hard, too taxing to look at the file heading before people walk in 
Hubby was upset too bless him, he went straight into the co-op on the way home bought my favourite chocolate and bottle of wine (the wines still in the fridge as on antibiotics for my wisdom tooth at the moment  ) love my Man!!!!

Becky - Loulou - how are our ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

P.s. The brave bar of chocolate died in the cadburys line of duty while my rescuing sanity from behind enemy lines at 10pm last night


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

So not only did *it* not work for me, I also bleed thru my bed and had a horrible dream about me in a hotel bleeding everywhere!! eeehhh what the f*ck.....  
Rant over lol!   new day, new start. Only human so cried last night of course, all out of my system and away we go   
I have a very very bad headache this morning! HANGOVER!! cant believe I forgotten how that feels like hehe!! One and a half bottle of wine eeekkkk lol

Bubble - ohh sweetie, chin up! you WILL get there!! I know its horrible, all this waiting, but all of this is just a big long waiting game and we unfort need to get used to it. So hard tho I know. Like you say, get yourself in a tip top form and spirit in mean time   but dont forget to live a little too ok!!  

Stacey - you calling them today? horrid for you to wait I know, but you so close! so sorry you got af hun!   I know we always hope but cling on to that forever, you just never know! And dont start thinking re dates when you might start just yet ok.. you dont know if you will be on a long or short protocol, or if you will start on day 1 of your cycle or day 21.. or do you know??.. anyway, its soon your turn!!  

Beckyboo - how are you my lady sending you sooo many sticky wibes!!!!!  

Natalie - thanks hun, just have to keep trying   how are you will be your turn soon!!

Lou - how are you??
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

For all my lovely ladies. It is so bloody unfair

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble- Chocolate mmm always helps, sounds like a great plan to get fit and healthy for treatment!I'll be here through it all  

Jelly- Yes I will be calling them this afternoon to ask for an update , sounds like a horrible dream you had they feel so real sometimes don't they? A bottle and a half of wine! I'd be slaughtered after that  Hope you are ok hun  

Hello Becky hows fred and wilma! Hello lou lou and nat x


----------



## Jelly.B

that is a lot of cuddles beckyboo hehe  
How you doing hun nearly a week for you HURRAH!!!!!   how you holding up?? you keeping busy?? sooooo excited for you!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey  - let us know  

Just spoken to clinic, and have a folow up app on the 20th this month. Thought it would be next week but tat is me again, rushing ahead of time (seems like we all are just waiting aarrgghh) anyway, so, will have *words* then   have a few questions for the nice little doctor and then see what happens next. He did tell me last time that I could start another cycle should this fail pretty much straight away, think I just have to have a full bleed in between, not counting this one so lets see. For now tho, STOP feeling sorry for me girls  I am stronger than this and you know that   so I am happy that I can start again very soon, I am over the moon that I can afford to keep going, so all in all, its not all bad!   

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Lots of cudddles for all of you      

Im doing ok thanks, hope fred & wilma are still clinging on     Yes nearly a week, test one week tomorrow  (if i make it that far) lol. Yes back at work so busyish lol, taking it easy but good to be back and get into a routine again. 

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm really busy too! Hopefully my ill supervisor is back next week so I can have a breather!
Jelly I am glad to hear your appointment is on the 20th something to focus on and look forward to   and as you say you need to be positive and look to the future so I wish you the very best of luck hun. What questions are you going to ask?

Becky you will make it the week   fred and wilma have pitched up  

Hope this clinic of mine gets a mooove on!
Waiting is poo girls we all know it'll happen soon but I want it yesterday ha ha


----------



## Guest

Im so glad i didnt have to wait like you guys. You gonna ring them today stace?

I think our clinic make you wait 3 months before starting another cycle, not sure though. Hope i dont have to have another though so i wont think about that lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Dont even think about that Becky, yes Im sure I will pluck up the courage to phone I feel like Im mithering them all the time! They should have been upfront with me how long it was going to be...at least I wouldnt be waiting for a call every, minute, every hour of every day  

I figured maybe if I leave my phone at home it might ring?   Dont think I could do that I'd be racing to get home everyday and wondering all day. It will be soon I know and boy will I be excited when I can start!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly -  GO JELLY! after 1 and 1/2 bottles I'd still be p*****   , least all this abstenance makes a night out cheaper   You going to carry on the accupuncture in between? 
20th will be here in no time !!!! in the mean time enjoy some naughty foods and drinks or a day at a theme park! Weird dreams can be sooo vivid can't they? particualry after some vino or loopy juice as I call it  

Stacey - Hope the AF isn't too mean! least the clinic has more time to get everything perfectly in place for your start date with the right super lucky recipient! 

Becks - WOWEEEEEE!!! 7 days left, are you itching to do some naughty early testing ?     How's it feel being back at work my loverly jubberly?!? Wilma and Fred ARE staying put! stay     is your man being super attentive and lovely? 

Maybe if I get an early April start (someones got to get an earlier than later call from the clinic due to cancelations right ; )  ) maybe I won't be too far behind, on the upside did find out a bit more about my proposed tx too, seems I wont be injecting for DR? tableted form instead? has anyone heard of that ?? xxxxxx p.s. my first fat club later, wooop woop .... do you think they'd agree to weigh me in my pants so I'm a little lighter  

WE ARE FREAKING FABULOUS LADIES !!! Couldn't do this with out you all xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha bubble I weigh myself naked in the bathroom just so I am a little lighter ..well clothes can out on a few pounds  hee hee. good Luck with slimming world Bubble   My mum did slimming world and got great results. I could do with exercising at the moment but I really cannot be bothered!


We couldn't be with out you bubble xxx SO much love on this thread    Your tx isnt that far away...look how fast January went I still think its January now!


----------



## Guest

I would be in a coma after 1 1/2 bottles lol  

I wont be testing early dont worry. I wouldnt believe the result either way, and i believe they give you a date for a reason, so i will stick to it. 8 more sleeps lol

HUbby is being absolutely fan bloody tastic ! I am sooo proud of him. He is a little ott at times though. But i havent lifted a finger since tue last week. It feels very odd i didnt think he would be like this. Im not allowed to do anything. Even pick the kettle up !! He always does the cooking, but hes also doing the washing up, drying up, washing, everything. Love him so much  

January did proper fly ! And we will be mid feb next week ! Will soon be bloomin christmas !! LOL we wish our lives away dont we.

Good luck at sw bubble, my work colleague lost 6 stone on it in just over a yr, i did ww but that suited me better as i have a sweet tooth  

Mwahhhh

xx


----------



## Guest

Oh and Stace, your not mitering them. As i said before youre paying for this !!

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah I guess so Becky   Just guess I won't be happy if thwey say still no news  - I did ww a few years ago for the exact same reason as long as I didint go over points I could save some for treats yum yum


----------



## Jelly.B

going thru tx makes you out on weight, so get fit now ladies lol  

Yes, I am ever so happy to have an app in less than 2weeks time   Stacey - I will be asking things like, qualtity of all eggs, how come I had 13 eggs and only 2 was really good in end, anything we can do differently, worth trying *hatching*? any new tests I need or should consider? anything along those lines   The thing is, have a feeling that he will just say that I was simply unlucky, hey hoo....
Beckyboo - of course you do not need to think about another cycle! dont you dare   you will be just fine   My clinic dont need you to wait 3 months, all clinic does things so differently dont they, its like when I had my tubes out, I could start straight away, others had to wait for a few months. All my clinic says is that they would prefer to stick to 4 treatments all together for one year max.
Bubble - I have never heard of tablets for d/r, but there again, clinics do all sorts of things differently, put your trust in them   you have all the right in the world to ask them questions tho, so anything you are unsure of, CALL THEM! or you will drive yourself mad, they are there to help you, not the other way around  
xxxx


----------



## Guest

They are indeedy all different. I think my clinic has the 3 month thing so that your body can prepare physically & emotionally. 

Soon be the 20th xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

yeah, might also be because of the drugs.. depends on you as a person too I guess, me, I dont need recovery hehe I JUST NEED MORE CASH lol  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Now I'm getting my head around the extended wait I'm really excited just confused as so much has changed   (I'm extremely easily confused at the best of times) went in thinking I'd come out with my drugs and needles and left after being told I'd need a different procedure ICSI instead of IVF, Confusing protocol, Male Factor issues and a long list of warnings about OHSS! nothing worth having is ever simple though   Just need to know more so I understand it all again   

I intend to be a lean mean fighting machine for May   , just in time to get big fat and preggers


----------



## Guest

You will be fine bubble, it will soon come round. We are all at risk of ohss, if you are a higher risk then they will moniter you with more scans so dont worry. We are all icsi on this thread i think?

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm so laid back (not)


----------



## Guest

lol     Ive been a lot calmer through this whole thing than i thought i would be. I was a wreck up until the day i did that first jab, but since then, not so bad. It is wierd

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

On a completely different note - What are bubbles - I just noticed I have a few lol ??


----------



## staceyemma

Im doing ICSI   possibly IMSI which is another procedure at my clinic exactly the same as ICSI its an extra £295... not sure yet heard they magnify the sperm more to find the best morphologically looking ones?...depends on finances its valentines day, my sisters birthday and then my hubbys birthday this month too so I will be broke! 

Bubble Ive blown u a few bubbles you can click on a members profile just under there name and blow them a bubble for luck!

Jelly have you got the cash ready to start again?xxxx


----------



## Guest

Feb is a busy month for me too. It was one of my good friends bday on friday, my moms sat, my sisters today, valentines day ...

Is it payday yet?

What time you phoning?  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I wish it was payday not til the 25th for me 2 days after hubbys b'day damn it!

I dont know what time to phone maybe about 4..Im worried about phoning...


----------



## Guest

We arent till the end of the month either lol

Dont worry about phone hun, xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - do feel for you! sometimes things are just sh*t!!!!!! and waiting is just aaarrggghhhhh..... but good things come to those who waits  
Read up on everything and anything hun, you will get there  

Stacey - dont be woried re calling them, you have every right too! tehy should be calling you and keep you updated to be honest but hey hoo... 
and yes, we have the cash ready for a new go   I am lucky really so should not moan lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Will do Jelly - Have posted for info on a diff topic and sure the lovely FF will rescue me from my lack of knowledge as always


----------



## Jelly.B

good for you hun.. and have a moan, have a cry, we are only human after all!! and we need it at times  

Going to pm you something - sory ladies, just to rude to say here in public hehe
xx


----------



## xxmrscxx

hi everyone hope you guys dont mind me posting but ive got my first appointment at care manchester tomorrow and just have to tell someone im so excited  any suggestions of what questions to ask are greatly apreciated xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Reply from clinic-  Looks like it wont be long  (my clinic is in Wales, Cardiff)

*Hi Stacey

have found recipient. As they are an english patient coming through with NHS 
funding just awaiting the confirmation from english NHS to start- just a 
formality as the funding has been agreed. Will probably get you in in next few 
weeks to do consents and plan treatment week
with kind regards*

Becky 
Jelly 
Bubble 
Lou-Lou 
Natalie 
Chesca 
Mrs C (the newbie!) 

Hello mrs c! exciting stuff isn't it!!! xx welcome to the madhouse 

Good morning ladies!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - Hurrahhhh!!!! OMG how exciting!!!!!!!
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Looks like we won't be too far apart this time Jelly     Yay!!!!  
How are you? xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am soo super excited for you! bet you feel so much better now for having that, so nice just to know isnt it  

and yes, we could end up being cycle twins  

I am ok thanks, man heading into London today to meet a friend, I am heading into London tomorow to meet my friends hehe, funny really.. anyway so I have a WHOLE DAY for myself today           hehe

mrsc - congrats on app, its finally here! Let us know how you get on. Your first app they normally go thru what you might need and the way forward so leave it all to the doctor   I hope you get some good news and get to get started soon!
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

MrsC -Sorry we didnt catch your post last night - Hope Care went really well for you  Tell us all about it after your return


Stacey -Wooooooppppieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! Stacey that is awsome   

Aww I'm so happy for you and your recipient she is not only now lucky enough to have found a donor, but quite possibly the nicest donor on the whole list     

Hope this wait doesn't drag too much for you ! but we can go gaga together  

Becks - How goes it Wilma and Fred giving you any signs? or are you purposely not reading into anything, dont think I'd be able to help it  
mind you if I thought there was a crystal ball somewhere that could tell me if we'd get there I'd probably be permenantly squatted beside it staring like Gollum .. 

Jelly - showed DH your NHS rant he was chuckling away too xx

AFM at work freeeezing cold waiting for the heaters to kick in, joined fat camp last night officialy logged my starting weight (as small fishing boat, hoping to get to dinghy in no time) , how do I get a ticker for weight loss at the bottom on my profile?? 
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

bubble  - hehe me and nhs arent friends  
you know you said you will be on tablets... might this be to start regulate your period at first? Like they will try and get your body into a routine then you start d/r..... 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Glad you're good Jelly! Hope you have a lovely day to yourself   Make the most of it  

Thanks Bubble you're so kind I'm so excited for my recipient too!!!   she must be sooo excited just like me!!! I  was a little confused wondering why the clinic needed conformation from the Engkish NHS...I thought well I live in England (just onthe border of wales)... then I remembered my clinic is in Wales  

i'll have a look for a weight loss ticker for u Bubble.... have u got much to lose?

Hope my Beckyboo is ok too


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello I rang the clinic yesterday I am deff downregging via tablets then injectible stims, think the drug is norgesterone or something .... may get away with 4 weeks rather than 8 (if a natural period lands within a month or so of my tx start date) apparently its because they need to strip all my old lining currently at overr 11.


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies. How are we all?

Im gooood, Fred & Wilma are one week old today     Trying not to think about symptons too much. Have had a few af pains but i think thats normal, they have eased off though the last couple of days. Hoping there were just nuzzling in   

Another lady in another thread (who is at my clinic) has had a bfp today so i am really pleased. Its the first one ive seen on here at my clinic 

One week today     

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey have 1st 3lb to reach my target so suppose should be doable by April/May all depends on how far I can realistically get before tx starts  biut gives me a goal, want to be in the BEST condition for start of tx


----------



## staceyemma

You can do it Bubble easy!     xxx

Only one week to go Becky xx

gotta fly ladies got a busy day today!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Dont work too hard hun   Oh and good news with your email, wont be long now xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky - That sounds super positive hun  so happy for you, I think we'll all be sat with baited breath for the next seven days              Are you enjoying being PUPO? your DH sounds amazingly pefectly behaved, when its our turn I will be asking him to train my DH    xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - aaahh ok, do you feel lke you getting it all a bit clearer in your head now?  

Beckyboo - WOW! one week in, amazing isnt it!!!!       glad you feeling well hun  
if you guys want to talk re symptons and stuff go ahead   dont think you cant because I didnt.... I chose to stay away from that sort of chat as would just mess with my head lol but you guys do what ever you wish  

I have had a headache for days now aarrgghhh..... oh and need to write a nice lttle email to my acupuncture guys   def will be going back to him again in the next few weeks   such a fab incrediable person, dont know what I would have done without him  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Im on official knicker watch now lol   Hubby is being fantastic he really is. I am so proud of him and so suprised. I could rent him out hahaha !!

I have to ring the clinic at 9.30 next thurs, thats like exactly one week now !!! Eeeeek !!!

1st 3lb is a doable amount to lose in that time, especially when you have a goal !! You can do it hun.

Hey Jelly, what you been ranting about lol

Mrsc hi hun, welcome

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - hehe, just had a rant about nhs lol.... 
OMG, will you get a test in the next few days you think  
xx


----------



## Guest

I wont be testing early, i wouldnt believe the result wether it be neg or pos. I just believe they give you a date for a reason. We have so many drugs in our body etc. I will be good   I do need to stock up though. Have got the one from the clinic and a clearblue dig in the cupboard from last yr but i will need more !! LOL

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - you shall ha ve to pee with your eyes shut from now on! stop you peeking at your knicknacs lol xx


----------



## Jelly.B

that really made me laugh!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hahaha ! its getting really scary going the loo now lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stay positive chicken, Fred and Wilma are in there and hopefully all snuggled down, dont make us send you padlocked knickers


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Listen to me   what a master of ZEN... (not) I'll be booking a week off to wander round in my pants at home and buying corks to keep my embies in


----------



## Guest

Corks !! why didnt i think of that   lol xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

how are my lovely ladies doing?  
Hope stacey isnt to undersnowed with work!

I am trying to deal with my divorce, so complicated!! girls, never get divorced ok!! you hear!!!  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - What and have to train a new man .... NOT ME!!! only just got this one working right


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe


----------



## Guest

LOL Same here bubble lol.

Would love the wedding again though  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

me to !  this time minus the family


----------



## Guest

Hahaha !! Mine would have been exaclty the same as it was, but i would have involved my dad more

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls sorry haven't been on much I've been really busy with work- makes a change!!!
Glad to see you're all in high spirits, Jelly sorry to hear ur divorce is becoming a pain just think it will be over soon hun...  
is your man now a keeper? I hope the divorce hasn't put u off marrying the right one! 

Glad ur ok Becky I would be on knicker too watch going to loo even if I didnt need a wee! 
Bubble how u feeling now hun? glad to see everyone is still as mad as ever


----------



## Jelly.B

poor you stacey! its nearly the weekend tho  
divorce is fine, me and ex are in such good terms    he is such a brill guy bless him, just didnt work out and that is sad in itself but he will forever be a part of me  
its just the paperwork really that takes forever!
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Suppose its better u still get on? Much easier hey? xxx
I have my two nephews overnight tonight tomorrow then doing whatever I want  to Saturday and Sunday!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

for sure!

ohhh exciting! I have no plans for the weekend.. hhmmm.. except for drinking wine! hahahahahaha   I am starting to sound like an alcoholic!


----------



## staceyemma

I like wine  

I sure ur not an alcoholic


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe


----------



## staceyemma

Good Morning- no snow here for us   

Hope everyone is good and excited as its nearly the weekend phew! 
No rest for me tonight have my two lil monster nephews overnight  
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hey ladies.....

Hope your all doing well....

Jelly, i said a few naughty words when i read about AF, but your such a positive person you sound like a survivor!!!! and your time will come   

Becky - i hope your feeling well and little embies are settling in well?? fred and wilma? creased me that did   

Bubble and stacey -    you dolls dont have to wait too much longer.... and bubble i lost 4 1/2 stone 2 years ago.....it can be done.....exercise was key for me!!

Hi to everyone alse i hope your all doing well....

Lou xx


----------



## staceyemma

hey lou-lou how are you?   Hows the 2ww going?
Hoping it won't be too long now... Ive been matched up with a recipient so hoping it won't be too long now!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

hi Stacey

It hasnt been too bad in all honesty. ive read alot of people who have wrote about experiencing AF type pains in the 2ww. I have had crampish pains but i cant really associate them with AF as ive never really suffered AF pains    i normally get dead, achy legs but that happens the day after the witch arrives. 

Oh good news hun    bet your so excited?? one thing is for certain u will be well looked after at CRGW!!! They have been truly amazing with us


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies  

How are we today?

Its is friday Woohoo !!

Im good thanks Lou lou, just seen you had et one day after me   When is your otd? My boobs are so sore, but i know thats the pessaries lol. And still getting the odd af twinge.

Stace - hey hun, you busy today?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi becky,

My clinic had a 16 day wait for OTD but mine was only 13 days im not sure if it was because i had 5dt and the embryo had began to hatch?? so my OTD is 17th.. day after yours!!! ive been the same (.)(.) have been sore and i have had slight crampy shooting pains.... apart from that i feel fine    not long now hun 7 sleeps for me and 6 for you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies! 

I'm good Stacey - had a visit from a friend I call BOB last night, she really winds me up (couldnt care less about whats happening for us it's all about her and her new best friend) but I didnt errupt so must be calmer   When she eventually asked ''if we had any news'' I just said no, easier that way.. Sorry Rant Over. Hope the little monsters don't drive you too far around the bend  

Lou lou and Becky - Woop woop, by Monday (after our weekend away from the board whilst busy being super heros) you'll only be a couple of sleeps off OTD, really wishing on the stars for you ladies    

Jelly - You out there? BOO!! 

AFM - Day 87 of my cycle.... starting to wonder if the witch is dead, let alone in hiding


----------



## Guest

Morning bubble  You do make me giggle   I have friends like that too that are just all wrapped in their own world and its easier just to say nothing and listen to them than even dare talk about yourself lol.  

Lou lou - yes that could be it cos you were 5dt, its all very confusing lol. Soon be here    

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Unfortunately the talk of no erruption caused an erruption in my brain, I have text her .... I wasnt mean, just said I'm sorry if she feels I've not been there for her, but things arent great for us and somedays we're struggling with it all least now I've put it out there that maybe I'm not ok too, guess whether or not that means ANYTHING is in her court. 

Fell abit like I'm needing a physical mental and emotional spring clean so if all that person creates is dust and mess its time to asky why, can I fix it? is it my fault? and if the answer is that it's them and there's no hope of it changing then they might be being sent to the charity shop lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jeez louise I'm a right Mardy bum today...... hmmmm   maybe AF is closer than I think


----------



## staceyemma

Hello

I am slightly busy today Becky running here there and everywhere!
I hope you're still feeling positive hun  

thanks lou-lou CRGW are amazingly nice I heard they take really good care of you throughout treatment.
Fingers crossed for u and Becky its a BFP xxx  

Bubble- Friends like that are poo my sister doesnt even ask how its going... on the other hand I have a really supportive cousin and of course you lovely ladies so thats all I need! Where is your af I wonder maybe on a nice hol somewher...mmm holiday Iwould love to be somewhere exotic right now!    
Good for u texting Bubble..I used to keep all my feelings in  now I tell people exactly how I feel and if they upset me it saves me carrying around the stress and upset and lets face it hun we don't need any stress right now  

Hey Jelly hope you haven't been drinking too much wine hee hee


----------



## Guest

Maybe  yes af is around the corner then hun lol

Its a good job we all have each other on here isnt it !!

I am good stace just nervous every time i go the loo now lol

Niks parents are going to Lake Verde on tuesday for 2 weeks, its about 30 degress at the mo. Im so jealous

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im jealous too Becky   British weather is rubbish  

Oh  Becky I would be scared to go to the loo too   
 It'll be ok hun you'll see  

 for Becky!!!   for Becky!!!   for Becky!!!

Uh Oh bubbles af is on the way maybe ahhhh!  watch out


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

i'll descretely let you know if the damns burst  

Quietly hoping that if I keep peeing on OV sticks those follys the clinic saw on Tuesday might save us from tx .... silly and unlikely but even the nurses said there was so many of them it was worth a try lol


----------



## Guest

Its not silly bubble its natural to hope for that. We all have before tx started.

Thanks stace   this 2nd week is deffo going to be the hardest

Love you guys

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - I will be telepathically ordering Wilma and Fred to stay put        , and will work on a design for those padlocked nicnaks lol   Feel free to share those 2ww nerves, you're always here for us xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know Becky but we're here chicken! Love you too hee hee  

Loving the love guys   

Bubble I am still trying naturally (hubby is unaware at the mo hee hee) who knows Bubble.. I have another pal on here who just got her BFP with PCOS and very low sperm count she was due to start tx next month! 

I have ugly af to remind me every month,every month I think- this could be it -my miracle....  I think I have all the symptoms too then BFN its cruel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey -   we all hold out for a pre-treatment miracle don't we  

I'm getting more and more confused   been looking up the downreg procedure, the name of the drug I was given was just a contraceptive pill/force regulation of cycle type thing, sure that cant be enough..... so have I got the wrong end of the stick? will I have to inject afterall?? Think I'll call the clinic Monday, give them chance to type up my notes/protocol in full first ..........


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

If they just want me to be on a contraceptive pill surely I get that privately off my gp now and be ready to start next phase earlier when funding lands really dont want to wit untill May only then too have another two month wait on contraceptives before I start proper DR procedure

Help, I'm just a thicko get me out of here


----------



## Guest

Bubble i have heard of other ladies who have just been on the pill prior to stimming. Its weird how different clinics and people have different treatments, all hoping for the same outcome

I cant wait till we all meet up with our bumps        

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We will be the happiest (giantly fat pregnant bumped ladies) when we all meet! 

You girls shoud actually receive a care allowance from the authorities for your services to my sanity through this  

BECKY - LOU-LOU - I am doing a PUPO dance for you as we speak (must look very odd to passers by)


----------



## Guest

Eeeek so excited for us all !!!

Whats everyones plans for the weeeknd ?? 

Im on my own tomorrow, nik is out all day so im catching up on tv progs ive recorded. Im not allowed to do anything in the house. My sis is coming ound in the afternoon, she wants opinions on some clothes shes bought lol. Then sunday niks parents are coming over for lunch and the men will be watching the wolves on tv lol. Oh joys

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Can't wait to meet u lot hee hee   bump buddies


----------



## Guest




----------



## staceyemma

Wouldn't it be strange?  We'd have all different accents etc! People up north think I sounds welsh.I live in England but right on the border of wales! I dont think I sound welsh hee hee


----------



## Guest

Yes we would have different accents. You would prob think i sound like a brummie lol. Even though im 30 miles away. Your hereford arent you?  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

yeah hereford we all sound like farmers ooh arr!! ha ha


----------



## Guest

Oooh arrr lol

I dont know why but hereford is on our local news (midlands today) i always think of you when its on lol (im not a crazy stalker... honest ) haha. . Not in the midlands though are you really? Strange lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Our news is Midlands today we must only just be inside the line!!! we're right on the border weird

Hereford in the news! 
Where does Jelly live I cant remember now is it buckinghamshire? I might be making that up


----------



## Guest

So do you think we watch the same news then?

Yes she is in Buckinghamshire i think   lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol I've been sat watching the thread (like a crazy stalker all afternoon) and no one talks, I go to do some actual work and look at you nattering away


----------



## Guest

Haha always the way isnt it hun lol xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah I guess so  
Going to fetch my nephews in an hour   They are so lovely but very hyper hee hee

Oh bubble Ive been busy today that must be why hee hee


----------



## Guest

My boss was in earlier so i was pretending to be busy lol

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have a fab weekend girls! 

Jelly  

I'm seeing my best pal tomorrow...BOB might also be coming


----------



## Guest

LOL have a fab weekend hun xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its funny the pretending to be busy.... the typing goes something like this...


dankdkajnojd udhwiefris dsla; dakpd 



Have a great weekend girls

Take it easy Becky hun xxx


----------



## Guest

haha yes thats it !!

will do hun, i will text you if anything happens, or if i test early.. which i wont   lol

xxx

Have a wfab weekend being super heros ladys !!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Beckys last weekend PUPO next weekend hopefully you'll be officialy Preggers!! Wooop Woop


----------



## staceyemma

Text me if anything happens xxx no testing!!!!  
Love ur new pic Bubble!!!

xx


----------



## Guest

I wont honest  

Yay bubble we can now see you, Fab piccie  

Eeeeek !!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Stacey, fed up of sharing the limelight with hubbys giant forehead


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol thanks Becks! don't look at it too long though it might scare the embies


----------



## staceyemma

Giant forehead

Becky we all share ur excitement/nerves!!!!      don't test yet!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my lovely ladies!!
Hope everyone had a crackalacking weekend? Loads done here including painting the lounge ceiling . I intend to be Mrs DIY till my tx starts lol  and Bob visited with a bunch of gorgeous flowers, she hadn't even read my text (her phones in a draw turned off) but felt things have been odd and missed us talking... What's new with my amazing ladies? Jelly? Stacey? Becky and Lou Lou? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies   HOw is everyone?

Bubble - Hey hun, i was the same before i started tx, got all my decorating done so i didnt have to worry. apart from what will be hopefully the nursery     that will be hubbys job. Glad you had some lovely flowers from Bob   

Nothing new here really. 3 more sleeps to go yay. Feeling a bit flat today, dont know why. Hope af isnt on the way

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning my lovelys! 
3 sleeps to go Becky Im praying ur af stays away   I bet u r so nervous to test...  

Hey Bubble hope u had a good weekend!
I had a good weekend nephews over night friday, dvd night in with hubby saturday and then my cousing and her little girl visited sunday xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning stace, your weekend sounds fun  

Thanks hun, yes very scared now, i dont want to test unless its positive lol eeeeek !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I am more than positive it will be a BFP for u hun xxxx  

Im so excited for u!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you hun   it is really getting hard now. Its like i want to know now, but i also dont want to lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

It must be hard as you know a test may well work now eh?
Don't do it hun!   I have a good feeling  
I bet ur on kincker watch now!  


C'mon BFP for Becky!!!! xx


----------



## Guest

Another of my ff buddies who had a 2 day transfer like me tested 2 days early, so it woul dbe like me testing tomorrow morn. And hse had a bfp, and it stayed each day to otd, that was 2 weeks ago. And she still is. So that tempted me to test tomorrow.

But i wont, cos i wouldnt belive it if it was a bfp, and dont want to know otherwise lol.

I want to go to sleep and wake up thurs lol. These are deffo the hardest days knowing af could come anytime and take it all away from me !

Arghhhh !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I bet hun like us said these wouldbe the days af would turn up.
Dont test tomorrow hun even tho I would like to know too    but at least if you test on OTD then u know its correct  

Are you feelin positiive? xxx


----------



## Guest

I was feeling positive but im not today. I dont know why. THere has been a lot of bfns on some of my other threads this weekend so i think thats bought me back down to reality a bit.

Nothing i can do though, what will be will be and all that. Ive done everything i possible can to help fred & wilma stick    

Sorry i will snap out of it and stop moaning now.  

Going to a wedding in 3 weeks and i want a new dress. Seen a lovely one, it is a bargain but im not sure if i can justify buying it lol.

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky NO AF!! not long now, lots of possitive affrimations and visualizations   ! & stay strong, dont let calling of the pee stick   win. Is your man getting all nervy now too  I am so so so so so excited for you hun, if the amount of positive thought coming your way is worth ANYTHING .... 
Do you need the padlocked knickers? 
Just think you can't peek at work or everyone will think you have the squits in the office if you keep running off to the loo!! 
I think I will deff work through to the 2ww, sitting at home would be so so hard for a fidgety pants like me  

Stace - Did you enjoy the DVD? if my hubby picks a film they're usually pants and very chick flicky  . Must be nice to see so much of your nephews and cousins little girl, getting ahead of ourselves here but would you prefer a boy or a girl, or is too have a preferance at all too naughty ??   


Jelly - WHERE ARE WOOOO !!!!!!

XXX


----------



## staceyemma

I bet the ladies that got their BFP's felt a bit negative Becky and didnt think it would happen for them    Stay positive hun, you know how cruel this journey can be and like what u said what willbe will be... but little miracles do happen hun and what if lil fred and wilma are growing away in there...  

I haven't even thought about how I will spend the 2ww   Hope I get to that point  

Secretly Bubble I would like a girl


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies, dont know what i would do withuot you.  

You will getr that far stace, so will you bubble.

If i had to do it again, i dont. Well i cant lol. But i wuold have had the week off after et not just a couple of days. This was my original plan but becasue of month end at work, i was soft and came back. But i wouldnt do that again.

This is the dress. what do we think?

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_34519+65621429_-1?breadcrumb=Home~txtrose+organza


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning girls!!!
Beckyboo - not long now!!!!!!! DO NOT TEST BEFORE OTD!!!   serioulsy tho, if you get a negative BECAUSE of testing too early, you would kick yourself! and would worry for the next few days so try and just enjoy it   I know there has been a few bfn on the other thread, feel awful for them, but can only mean one thing now tho hun, it must be a BFP for you  
Stacey - Hello petal, so what is happening in your world?   Hope you had a fab weekend, you cant be far off your starting point now  
Bubble - sweetie, did you have a good busy weekend?   Read back about your friends..... do you want me to go around there and slap her, one big red cheek one I will   Hope you well hun

AFM - one week today till follow up appointment  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey jelly, hows you hun?

Im not gonna test dont worry, i know i would kick myself if i did. Just having a blah day lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am good ta hun   Been having awful headaches last few days, I am drinking sooo much water daily and yet I cant seem to get rid of it   urk!
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jelly   good to see u back sorry to hear about ur awful headaches xx

Becky I love the dress   u have the same kinda style as me   

I'm really into 50's style dresses just below the knee a bit flarey hee hee


----------



## Guest

They are gorgeous arent they, love this style of dress. My orignal plan was to wear the one i bought for the wedding in london in november (prof pic on **, red shoes   ) But i want a new one haha. Am so tempted as its down from £130 to £39 !! Be rude not to wouldnt it !!

Jelly - hope your headache goes soon hun

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats a bargain! I love it very cute.. 
I love ur shoes on ur profile pic are they the ones I was eyeing up at next a few months back   ?


----------



## Guest

Yes theyre the ones   Love them am after some similar in purple now lol

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies how are we all feeling?

No signs yet of AF but starting to get itchy feet now   

Got a horrible feeling in the pit of my stomach that it hasn't worked for me this time   

Need some    thoughts to keep me going!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

loulou - hello hun, chin up, have positive thoughts   you doing ever so well  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Whats everyone doing for valentines day    
I have bought a new basque and stockings   hubby was only saying the other night about how much this baby pressure puts on us in the bedroom so I thought I would surprise him! .....getting dressed into it without him coming in the bedroom or shouting me from downstairs is the hardest..I need to get some candles too   Set the mood hee hee  

Lou lou hang in there hunny whens ur OTD?

Becky I havent seen any nice purple shoes about I'll let you know if I see any! xx

Jelly not long until ur follow up appt  

xx


----------



## Guest

Hang in there Lou, not long now hun. I know its hard, im feeling the same  

Ooh stace     Nik is at work tomorrow night so i am on my own boohoooo lol We are going to out for a posh meal on the 25th though for our valentines

Ok thanks hun

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh   At least you have ur nice meal to look forward to! xxx
Fingers crossed u'll be celebrating!!!   
Please please please! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - look at you hun hehe, SEEEXXYY!!!   hehe
We dont celebrate valentines lol, might just have a nice meal in but we dont do flowers and all of that malaky lol
But might open the dorr to the bedroom for business hehe... been a while  
xx


----------



## Guest

I cant remember the last time we had bedroom business lol

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LMAO   ladies you make me smile like a hillbilly on a haywagon!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LOU LOU /BECKY - The dress has been talking to me, it says not only must you buy it, but you must also buy one for each of us  
Can't imagine the wibbly wobbly nerves you guys must be goin through but remember stay  , we're all   for you and those lil embies, you have both come so so far already, and lots of the fears you start out with, drugs?/will they work?/eggs?/will they fertilise?/will they make it to transfer? you've already beaten ALL of those  
We will all be here come test day whatever those naughty piddle sticks say


----------



## Guest

Aww thank you bubble    

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

P.S.  lol at everybodies bedroom business talk! 

Hubby nearly died last night   I actually found myself in the mood  
Think in a weird way now I know it's useless naturally theres no scary failure looming after a bonk! Maybe my mojos returning for valentines   

Been two years since he got some without at least two empty wine bottles of the prospect of a SA looming


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks  , you ladies are my inspiration that whatever happens I'll be ok no matter what BFN or BFP XX


----------



## Jelly.B

oh bubble, that was such a sweet thing to say   you WILL get your BFP tho, just know it!
xx


----------



## lou-lou12

the 17th stacey  

Thank you girls!! i know what you mean by lack of bedroom business its been over 3 weeks!!!!  and hubby can look out if i get a BFP coz he aint coming near me!!


----------



## Guest

Lovely thing to say bubble  

Lol lou, im the same he wont be coming near me if i get a bfp 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol at Becks and Lou Lou, your hormones might say otherwise, don't preggers ladies get really (you know) in the first trimester

ALL - We will ALL get our dream ladies I beleive that. It's just the cliched case of WHEN and HOW?, I do wish it could be first time for EVERY lady but as long as there's starts to wish on, there is always hope . In the mean time we have our amazing personalities and fab sence of humours to see us through.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I apologies I'm being very very soppy at the moment, I think I got a truck load of possitivity and the urge to ''spread the love'' dumped on my head, big difference from the mardy   I was last week


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe giggle  

I am heading out for some shopping ladies, will check on you all later   sending you all positive wibes  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have fun shopping Jelly
I feel all lovey dovey today too


----------



## Guest

Have fun shopping jelly

You can feel the love in this room lol

Im still looking at dresses & shoes & fascinators lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/11294

get as many people as u can to sign this girlies xxxx


----------



## Guest

Done and will forward it on xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I had to confirm my sig by clicking on a link sent to my email address?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

signed it too
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sent it too my entire ******** contact list (most of whom don't know we are doing this) but the number of signatures count alot more than any stupid questions I get asked


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky -Have you clicked ''BUY'' yet ??


----------



## staceyemma

I bet she has  

Thanks Bubble xxx


----------



## Guest

Absolutely gutted !! just gone to do it, now out of stock. Why didnt i do it this morning !! So annoyed !!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

No worries, I know that there has to be a cut off (the NHS can't pay for ten cycles each or anything) but for an inividual to have a right to three cycles especially given the sucess guidelines is only fair. 

I'm actually a fan of the NHS despite the hold ups and fall backs, it's the fact the system is so 'uneven' that I disagree with


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Noooooo! Becks thats rubbish   Do they not have a different color option, or call your local store see if they have one you can reserve ??


----------



## Guest

Ive rang them and asked them to check 3 sizes online and in all the stores, completely sold out. Im not surprised though at that price, i am so gutted

Watching one on ebay though lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

clearly there's a better dress out there!!


----------



## Guest

Ive found a couple more that i likem but they are £60   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have you tried boohoo or Rackhams instead? 

I am going nutty today, I have emailed the clinic , if I'm only going to be DR on the pill I've asked if I cant just start that now via my GP then get straight on to Stimms when PCT funding lands??


----------



## staceyemma

Dont blame u bubble I too have emailed my clinic today  

Becky shame about the dress who knows u will get it even chepaer on ebay!!!


----------



## Guest

Well at the mo, the one on ebay is at £16 ends tomorrow. She has only worn it once but hasnt got the sash (god knows why??) but they have got loads of them on ebay. And its in an 18 too which might be better as ive not exactly been watching what i eat lately lol. And the weddings not for another month yet and   i will be putting a few pounds on lol

Not tried them, will have a look

You go girls, excited for you both

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Go Becks! Am sure you will find a corker! Unless I get a move on at fatclub I'll be wearing bin bags to all of Springs special events (least they're roomy)


----------



## Guest

Lol, whens your next weigh in ? How you getting on?

I cant stop eating

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well at the start of Jan I was 1st 10lbs away from my realistic target, I managed to get to 1st 3lb away  before I went back to fat club, but dont know if I will have put on or maintained by this Wednesday. I slip up on little things, not enough supe free items, and my chocolate addiction can play havoc with my sins lol  

You're allowed to eat lots you're PUPO!! IF I'm ever lucky enough to get there I am going to eat for every follicle let alone embie   have a pot of Ben & Jerrys for me!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - I was like that too on 2ww, I ate everything and anything! paying for it now big time! Was meant to go out for a run this morning but weather just horrid so just had a spoonfull of nutella instead  -straight from the jar! felt much better hahahahaha
xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi, i am new to this and not the best speller. Me and Hubby ave been referred to jessops at sheffield for IVF, had our first consultation was in October 2011 and we was told we have 2 funded cycles of IVF through the NHS, i had all the basic blood test through my GP, And Hubby had SA, the results came back very low. So thats when we were referred 2 jessops, when we got there, Doctor Skull our consultant asked us lots of questions, and then booked me in for more blood tests, and hubby 2 have more blood tests. Also they booked me in for V- Ultrasound which is coming up on the 1st March, i am really scared about having it done, i know i'am been daft but i get so nervous about stuff like that. Then we ave another appointment with Doctor Skull on the 5th March, the wk after i have had the v-ultrasound. I am not really sure wots going to happen after that, feeling a little confused and emotinal, just wanna get the ball rolling, but the waiting is awfull, and the unknowing at the min thats doing my head in, and i feel so alone at the min, even though got hubby 2 talk 2 who is really good with me, and family n friends, they dont really know what it feels like as much as they try 2 understand, how can they, and i dont wanna keep going on about tit all the time, even though its all i think about. I Feel like i'am going crazy! HaHa 
Me and Hubby been together 11 years dis year, been married 7, and never got pregnant in all the time we been together, came off the pill after a couple of months of been together. Allthough i never thought about it at 1st, after about 2 to 3 year i started to think it was wierd that i had not got caught on, but then started to worry and worry and then when we properly started 2 try for a baby about 6 years ago after we got wed, and then we finally realised some thing was wrong. So last year we went to our GP to talk about our concerns, and thats when the persuit of a baby all started. Sorry 2 waffle, i got a bit carried away then haha x  If any one can give me any advice, i would b so gratefull, thanks. xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Willows Star  

Dont worry about waffling you waffle away   we're all wafflers in here!
Welcome   The ultrasound is nothing to worry about at all doesn't hurt one bit.
Its frustrating when you are having so many tests done...waiting for the results it can all be frustrating, we all know too well how it all feels not having anyone to be able to talk to- to understand that's why these ladies are fabulous   

you have done somehting positive you have taken a step towards finding answers and possibly getting towards your dream of a baby with your husband xx It took me  awhile to go to the doctors and admit something wasn't right xx

Take each appointment a step at a time xxx The ball will soon be rolling and you'll soon be an esxpert about it all- xxx


Hpapy Valentines Day Girls not sure what I'd do without u all


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Willow star

Welcome to FF!! You have coime to the riht place if you need someone to talk to the girls/ladies on here are fan friggin tastic   

The waiting is the hardest bit, and unfortunately we seem to have to do quite a bit of it   but stay positive   and with the help of the friends you meet on here you will get through it and one day i   your dream will come true.


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Lou-lou how are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Happy Valentines Day  

Willowstar - welcome to the thread   We are all lovely ladies and will help you where we can and support you through this emotional and time consuming process. Try not to worry too much about the xray thing. I was lucky and i didnt have to have that done, but ive heard its not as bad as what people expect. Its a verydaunting thing, having to have these very personal procedures, but in the whole ivf process unfortunately that becomes a bit of the norm. You will be fine hun.

Stace & Bubble-  how you both doing today? Did you get replies to your emails?

Jelly - morning hun, did you enjoy your shopping?>

Lou - morning hun, not long now. How you feeling? 

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies

I hope you are all fine and dandy on this lovely valentines morning.

Becky - I seem to have lost my PMA the last few days    i have gone from wanting to test early to not wanting to test at all   really really scared now    

How are you feeling hun? not long left now!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi stacey 

sorry chick i completely missed your post   

Im not too bad hun, Have you heard anything from the clinic yet? I hope you wont have to wait too much longer hun x

Bubble and Jelly - Hello I hope your having  nice valentines day so far


----------



## Guest

Hey lou

I lost my pma yesterday, but im feeling a bit more positve today. I think its cos we are so close now and it could all go wrong at any point. But it wont     We will be fine hun. PMA PMA PMA !!

I am so scared of testing, wont be ale to look at it lol

Dress dilema - Debenhams have 20% off dresses today only for valetines day. DO i go for the 2nd one i saw that was £60? Will make it only £48. Eeek what to do lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Post a link Becky so I can see it!!

latest reply from clinic about my next appointment

Hi Stacey,
we'll do consents, teach you your injections and then start the pill with your 
next period so we are ready to sync both cycles.
Take care
Amanda


Im hoping I can start when this af comes March 6th/7th  Please Please!


----------



## Guest

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_34519+556220_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7Etxt34519_556220

The dress  Im useless at making decisons lol. I said to nik this morn that i had tried to get the one yesterday blah blah. Told him id seen this one and that i couldnt spend 60 on it. He said why not? I was shocked lol, am v tempted 

Thats fab ! Have you replied? I would check with them that it will be before then

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies,

I am out and about all day today so wont be online but just wanted to say....
Stacey - wow, I really do hope you get to staet then too! How FANTASTIC!!!!  
Beckyboo - I have such a good feeling for you!!!   go and treat yourself, get that dress  
Bubble - how are you my darling? 
Loulou - not long for you now hun, I have all my toes and fingers crossed for you too      
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Jelly I hope u have a great day!

Becky love the dress... just do it or you'll regret it!! 

I'm worried they won't get me in before my next af then I'll have to wait another month   I have emailed back to ask if they anticipate me startin this next cycle.... fingers crossed for this confirmation for my recip's nhs funding gets a move on!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Jelly - have a lovely day

Stacey - that sounds promising hun....not long now......the waiting is by far the hardest part  

Becky - Lush dress hun.......would look stunning for a wedding.....loving the prom style atm x  Treat yourself you have been through enough lately you deserve it!!!


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed stace, but if they dont and its your next af, at least you will have your date. I know that doesnt make it any easier but it does help a bit when you know when you will be actually starting   for you

Have a fab day jelly

I think i have to get it, yes i will regret it if i dont like i did yesterday lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope you are buying it right now Becky hee hee u do deserve it!

How are oyu feelign today Becky and Lou lou are you both psoitive?

Wheres Bubble today I wonder...up to no good I imagine hee hee


----------



## lou-lou12

Im feeling a bit more positive today stacey. Had a nightmare day yesterday and spent most of it sobbing   

Becky - i can hear that dress calling you


----------



## Guest

Oh flipping heck. I bid last on the one on ebay, im winning on that but it ends tonight and i reckon i will get outbid. Do i wait and see, or just risk it and buy this one andhope i get outbid ?

Might end up with both of them  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

better to have 2 than none at all i say....glass half full and all that


----------



## Guest

very true lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

SO Becky are you counting down the hours/days? 
which test will u use? I bet u r soo frightened?  
xx oh hun its so flippin close now whatever the outcome we are all here but I just know its a BFP


----------



## Guest

Oh stace you keep making me well up !  

Yes, i am . 2 more sleeps but only 1 1/2 days to go, once i have finished work it will onlybe one day. Doesnt help nik is on lates this week so im on my own at night till 10. Might see if my sis wants to go out for teat tomorrow night to pass the time lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You've been so kind to me and I really hope it is BFP for u Becky   
Are you doing the test with Nik? Im nervous for u


----------



## Guest

Yes will be doing it with him. Well i will do it and pass it to him to look at i think. I will be too scared lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwh hun I bet he will be nervous too!  
Are you working Thursday? x


----------



## Guest

we are both off thursday, will be fit for nothing whatever the result i think.

Hoping if it is a pos   we can go out for a nice meal on the night celabratory & for valentines lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

awww girls your making me get all emotional reading your posts    

   for you Becky. please please please be BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I cannot even begin to imagine how u will feel thursday morning?  
Lets pray that damn af stays away     would it usually be due around OTD?
It must be torture, not long tho hun and you'll know...

Im trying to think of a nice b'day pressie for hubby but he doesnt need or want anything he's so hard to buy for  

Clothes he's awkward, doesnt need aftershave etc...


----------



## Guest

for you to lou  

I dont think i will sleep wed night at all. Be hard not to get up for a wee cos im always weeing in the night lol

Hard to answer when i would be due cos obv all the drugs have totally changed my cycle. I was d/r for so long. My last period, first day was 30th december so i have no idea lol. But ec would be ovulation so i guess yes would be due now if you go on that?

Confusing  

Oh men are so hard to buy for, i dont like buying nik clothes cos he is so fussy lol. DOes he like any sports?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

According to my cycle A/F should have been due on the 7th for me (i am regular as clockwork) however like you said Becky i dont know whether the meds would have changed that at all for me either


----------



## staceyemma

Sports ...-not really- the only thing he likes is motorbikes

Julian is soooo fussy with clothes he has lots of new clothes hung up he hasnt even worn!  

Confusing    with the af due thing??

Every minute we are chatting we are getting closer to you testing ahhhh 
Im always up weeing in the night too I must have a bladder the size of a pea   drink a lot less in the evening and hope u dont go! 

Lou Lou are you testing with ur partner there too?xxx
x


----------



## Guest

I think mine would have been due on about 29th jan, but yup all gone to pot now lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

My hubby wants us to test thursday, a day early, because he is nights friday and said he will not want to leave me if it hasnt gone our way. 

I think he has a point but im sure i will be fine. Any suggestions girls


----------



## Guest

Ive just blown you both some bubbles  

OOh difficult lou, i can see his point, but eeeek. Im not sure. How do you feel? When was your et? What did you have?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

We're on page 100 of this thread!!!
I blew u a bubble too Becky!


----------



## Guest

I cried at the end of grease 2 last night lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I havent watched that for years!!!

I dont know lou-lou if it was me I would go for Thurs to have my hubby there if I needed him...


----------



## Guest

LOL, proper cheesy film, was ace

Pancake day a week today yay  ! Im going to have 8 one for each of my eggs and one for me lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Im thinking Thurday too just in case im a wreck  

Becky just blew fred and wilma a bubble each xx

ahh Becky our hormones are all over the place atm. Im the same crying at silly little things that i would normally   at hehe


----------



## Guest

thurs willbe a fab day for both of us lou    

Just opened my lunch, hubbys left me a note, been doing it every day lately, so sweet lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

ahh bless. Thats soooo cute.

I hope your right about thursday chick x


----------



## Guest

Thursday WILL be a fab day hun

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Right ladies i have to love you and leave you now.... have to go and meet my friend and her handsome little boy for a cuppa soon and im not even dressed yet    

Have a lovely day.....speak to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Guest

Have a fab day lou

Keep up the pma

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm I love pancakes! Yay! Ur hubbys taking really good care of u isn't he!! xx


----------



## Guest

oh he is, hes just bought me a pack of crisps in as i forgot them this morn. I cant believe he has been like this. I asked him at the weekend if he is going to carry it on if i get a bfp, he siad of course. Bless him

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwwh bless him  
Lets hope u get that BFP then u can sit back and relax!


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed 

Ive bought a dress yay ! Not that one though lol. Think its this years version of my other one (red) I have got shoes & bag and shrug that will go with this one, oonly need a fascinator. And will prob get more use out of it as its not as 'dressy' Plus they have it in an 18 (just incase lol)

http://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_028010660544_-1?breadcrumb=Home%7Etxttulip+dress

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I love it it's really nice! xx
I have the same taste in dresses as you  

I just need someone to get married so I can buy a new dress!


----------



## Guest

If i win the one ebay then i will either sell one or return it or keep them both  
we hadnt been to a wedding since ours until november then this one next month. Prob wont have another one now for ages lol

Love weddings  

These type of dresses are gorg

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Keep both   I know I would  

Hmmm Im starving today looking forward to eating in with hubby tonight xxx
So do you feel any different Becky? I guess reading into every twinge would send u doolally!   Im already there


----------



## Guest

Im eating all alone tonight       lol

Yes it is hard not to read into every twinge. Had af type pains last week, then the last couple of days im getting a wierd twinge in what feels like my ovaries whoich is odd. Had them when on stimms, but it felt different then. I have very sore boobs and get twinges in my boobs, hot sweats in the night and am tired more, heartburn, but this all could be to do with the pessaries and the last of the drugs getting out of my system. So i try not to think about it too much lol.

I want it to be thursday lol

I prob will keep them both but i reckon  i will get outbid on the ebay one lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have u managed to find any shoes yet?! I luurrrve shoes  

Awwh Becky Im sure you'll make up for it on Thursday  
What test have u got for thursday? x


----------



## Guest

Ive got a lovely pair of teal peep toes that may go with it, will see when it comes if they go. Shoes and bags, my weakness  

Ive got the one the clinic gave me, i have a clearblue digital in the cupboard from last year, and ive bought a pack of cheapie early response ones off ebay lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Which one will you use?


----------



## Guest

The one the clinic gave us first, then depending on the result, i dunno lol Eeeeek  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Defo the digital!  
Im so hungry today hmmm hope hubbys up for tea early tonight
xxx


----------



## Guest

what you having?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

a full on steak dinner, dauphoinose potatoes, veg, rice, mushrooms etc...diane sauce ooh im starving hee hee 

Well Ive finished work now been in since 7.45am... have a lovely evening and talk to u tomorrow xxx

Then it will be one day to go!!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

That sounds yumm !!! Enjoy hun  

You have a fab evening too, spk tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Aww thanks girls. its so nice 2 feel like there r other people out there to talk to, who r as crazy as i am haha. I Love reading some of the stuff on here, u lot make me smile , its took me ages 2 build up courge 2 type out on ea, i was scared i would sound daft. Can i ask u all a silly question, when i ave the ultra sound, will it matter if i am on my period? Because i have worked out that i should come on i couple of days after i have had it done, but if i come on earlyer than i think, then that means ill be on when they do the v-Ultra sound. It dont say out in the leaflet i ave about . And i keep gettin told different things so not sure?  :

Ps. Good luck 2 u all xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

The clinic emailed back sayin that hopefully I can start on my next period    
Ohh pleasey please.. they will hopefully know more next week!

had a great valentines evening with hubby  

Becky hope af is staying away!!!

Hey Jelly hope u had a great valentines day  
Hey Bubble and Lou lou  

Willows Star I had the ultrasound on my period it was fine I was worried too but it was fine xxx
Dont worry about sounding daft on here


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations staceyemma,
i hope your journey is a happy one
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies Lovelys !!!    Bubbles back  . 

Pupo ladies !!!!! WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO One day      

Becks  - Love the new dress, you do know you're not supposed to look nicer than the bride right  , hopefully you'll also be taking a   glow with you too  , 

Jelly - Loving your last couple of days, good to hear you're having some well bloomin' deserved treats  (with out them think we'd all go a little  ) 

Loulou - Sending lots of     to you and Becks! was thinking bout all my lovely FF ladies yesteday as I painted my ceiling, in some ways I'm almost gratefull that IF has led to me getting to know so many fab people that I otherwise may never have got chatting too  

Willow - Welcome to the madhouse  

Stacey - Woop woop, Stacey's got a start date,   , so excited for you hun, more excited than for me even cause you get to start sooner, starting to think I'm growing cobwebs here  

AFM - Clinic emailed straightback Monday , my consultant is away for 2 weeks, but the secretary thinks that it's a different version (made of a particular ingredient used in the pill, rather than pill itself) so need to wait for her to return. Downside all our bloods will have expired by March, so am using the time spent waiting to get ahead and get these done at the GP so I don't end up with MORE holdups!! 

Went for a lovely meal last night for my parents 37th wedding anniversary, was lovely to have an evening with no IF talk! 

Ferlling a little tearfull today, like I'm never going to get started   I know I will soon, just doesn't feel like it


----------



## staceyemma

Where were you yesterday Bubble! I missed you!  

I might not be able to start this period 6th/7th March depending on if this confirmation for funding for my recipient is back in time...
Fingers and toes crossed.  
Glad you had a lovely evening last night. Waiting about is rubbish isn't but you have us hun and yes its fab that IF led us all to each other!

Its annoying emailing the secreatries they don't necessarily give you the right info do they...
What blood tests have u got to repeat...all of them?

xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hey ladies!!!!

Bubble - thank you for your   thinking today i think im gonna need it today. I threw a wobbly this morning and had one of those "i just want my body back to normal" boo hoo haa haa fits   

Staceyemma - oh hun i am soo pleased for you. I know you are in safe hands at CRGW so the sooner you start the better really!!!   

Becky - 1 more sleep doll!!! nervous or excited?? 

Jelly - Hello chick, hope you had a lovely day yesterday   

Well after my "episode" this morning i have got up, had a word with myself, checked the knicks (no signs of the witch) and now i'm pleased to say normal service has resumed!!!

Hi to willow and mel, i hope you are doing well ladies x


----------



## staceyemma

Oh lou lou u do make me laugh  
Glad nasty af is staying away for u


----------



## lou-lou12

stacey, me too hun. I've been singing that song to Hubby from the wizard of Oz, Bang bang the witch is dead!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

BECKY & LOU - Words of wisdom from Bubble =  NO KNICKER WATCHING    

Lou   sending huge   hun! Whatever tomorrow brings 2012 will be the year, I've decided (as self elected diety)  

Becks - Where are you this morning my sweet ,     

Jelly - Anything exciting planned for the weekend? I intend to do more painting, I have an addiction  ! next appt is only 5 sleeps away! excited for you as know you're keen to get back on it!!! have you gone back to accupuncture yet ?? Go Jelly Go Jelly, hey you and Stace may be same cycle time  

Stacey - Missed you too but spent all my day off up a ladder painting   - keeps me out of trouble .. just wish the fairies would have done my housework while i was busy   It is the 12 monthly HEP B, C , HIV bits but booked in for next Weds at our GP and she says the results should only take a few days  ! The secretary was lovely, and can't fault the responce time but yes frustrating the the consultants away (But we all need a holiday ) 

XXX


----------



## staceyemma

Keep singing it!!!  

Lou lou what happens at CRGW at your planning appt? I got told they would show me how to do the injections.. do you take the injections away with you that day? xx

Im worried where Becky is too… hello Becky are u there? hope ur ok  
Our Hiv, Hep B/C blood tests only took a few days too...

x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

how are we all this morning?
yes, not long for app now, will be good to sit down with doctor.. however, I am thinking that I might have some immune testing done before another go now (lots happening in my head hehe) my doctor doesnt do any sort of testing, so mght hunt around and see what I can find  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jelly good to hear from you there must be somewhere nearby that does the testing?

xx


----------



## melloumaw

hi lou-lou wishing for   for you for tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - I dont know, dont think your normal GP does these kind of tests, think maybe London, will have to research. I have also emailed one of the girls on my clinic forum as she has just recently had some tests done so have asked her where. I just want to make sure all ok below I guess  

I am still going to cont my acupuncture of course   love the guy, emailed him last week re news and emailed back saying he is there when ever I want to start again so that is good   
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Will be good to get those tests done for ur peace of mind before next tx which hopefully will be soon!!
xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey they told me what would be happening and showed me how to do the injections and then i had to ring them the day i came on and they sent out the treatment planner which they had pre-filled in with a date for my baseline scan and they arranged for homecare to deliver the meds to me. Everything else was arranged on a play it by here basis. I had to go down quite a few times between baseline and E/C so they could adjust my menopur accordingly, to prevent ohss ( i was told i was high risk because of age and normal hormone levels ) 

Bubble - you sound just like me, always decorating   Hubby says i just like wasting money   the cheek of it hehe

Jelly - i think it would be a good idea to have extra tests if its going to put your mind at rest. You want to know that everything is perfect i spose dont you? Good luck for your appt though xx

Thank you Mel!!! me too    Not feeling too   at the moment though


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - think I am too scared now to try again hehe... nah, I will be ok, just think good to check all in order below, have a funny feeling its not!!!
Lou -lou - is your testdate tomorrow too?? exciting times!!!
Bubble- how are you today my lovely  
Beckyboo - hope you keeping busy at work, you are nearly there!
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Jelly test date is fri but hubby is nights and says he wont want to leave me if i get a negative so we are going to test tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou- Lou - hold all my fingers and toes crossed for you  
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

awww thank you Jelly. 

I really couldnt have got through this without all the support from everyone on here  

Thank you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning to my lovely ladies    

How are we all today?

Boss has only just gone out  


xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Just wanted to ask if anyone has been taking any vit/min or any other supplements?? i was told by the embyologist that if the embryo was going to stick it would and theres nothing really i can do to help it apart from not taking hot baths!!

I have even been drinking tea the same as before, no coffee yuk, but not changed anything at all


----------



## Guest

Hey lou how you doing hun?

Im on pregnacare conception, still taking them and will do until box runs out then hopefully move onto the pregnancy ones. Have still been having extra protien and a pint of milk a day (yuck) and about 6 brazil nuts a day. Decaf tea & decaf diet coke lol.

xx


----------



## lou-lou12

I have been drinking more milk than normal yuck also  
I have always had a high protein diet anyway so i didnt really need to change that
Dont really drink fizzy drinks but if i have its been lemonade
Love a cup of tea tho and cant drink decaf   
Only started taking folic acid after ET and thats it!!!!


----------



## Guest

I love my diet coke lol so been having the gold one, its not too bad really. I think decaf tea tastes the same lol

Did your clinic not tell you to start folic acid before you started tx? Im surprised they didnt. In a 'normal' pregancy they advise to start taking folic acid 12 weeks before conceiving. Dont worry though hun, it wont affect it working or not

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

no they didnt tell me to start taking anything.. and the thing is i only had my first appt with the clinic 2 months before i started TX 

When i spoke to the embryologist he said i really wouldnt worry, most women dont even know they are pregnant when they conceive and they carry on as normal and everything is fine. which made sense i guess. 

Maybe they weren't too worries about it due to it being male factor


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats true hun, but folic acid wont have anything to do with that. It is taken as it is meant to help prevent spina bifida. Nothing to do with ivf or natural conception. Dont worry though

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly- Im sure everything is ok, do you have a gut feelign something is up?? Anyway better to get it checked out.  

Lou-lou- I've been on the conception vits for 4 months now as Ive been TTC naturally too.
Im sure you'll be fine.  

Becky- Hey hun glad ur ok- hope no sign of af!!!
So excited for u! Where can u buy the decaf diet coke?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey stace  Did you have a good evening  

Only the biggie supermarkets sell it, asda, sainsburys & tesco. Co op is crap and they dont sell it, they dont sell anything lol. It tastes exactly the same i think..

Im ok, so scared now i want to   lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool I'll have to go have a look for it at lunch! 
Had a great evening lotsa nice food and spendin time wiv hubby  

I know ur frightened hun but Im here and I'm sure its a BFP for u xxx  
what time u testing? look at me ha ha ur pee on a stick stalker I'll be anxious tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!

Lets hope and pray for u and lou lou          C'mon


----------



## Guest

Good good  

Probably early. Gonna have to cross my legs all night cos im normally up so much lol. Depends when i wake up (if i get any sleep) Im thinking it will probably be about 6ish lol OMG OMG !!!!!

     

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

OMG less than 24 hours from now  
What are you doing tonight?
You prob won't sleep  

I really hope it is BFP for u hun


----------



## Guest

Nothing tonight, niks at work till 10. Was going to go out with my sis for tea but she is giong on a date. How very dare she lol,

Will prob just watch gypsy weddings from last night, and one born. Painted my nails last night, should have waited really and done them tonight to occupy me lol

Thanks hun, i do too

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I watched gypsy weddings last night it was good   I missed one born tho..must've been on when I was burning our valentines tea hee hee   I'll watch it on 4OD online later...

Must be so much going through ur head right now.... 
U cant have baths on the 2ww can you? was gonna say have a nice bubbly bath and listen to some chillin music and pamper urself. Not sure whtas on tv tonight...

i'll be on the end of the phone if u need me  
xxx


----------



## Guest

One born is on tonight hun lol I watched a film last night, called valentines day, was quite good lol

Yes so much going through my head, cant believe we are so close now. Dont know what i will do if i get a bfn. 

All clinics say diff things, we were told no bath for the first 5 days but im still not having one now, otherwise i would have lol. 

Thanks hun  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

you will be just fine Beckyboo - I am ever so positive its a BFP  

I watched gipsy wedding too last night - love it hehe, always make me laugh!! 
xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun, hows you today?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry ladies for the lack of Bubbletastic input today boss is in and over my shoulder  xx


----------



## Guest

Tut tut  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mine is wandering around the office so Im on and off here hee hee  

Doh silly me one born is on tonight...


----------



## Guest

I think mine is outr for the afternoon now


----------



## staceyemma

lucky you


----------



## Guest

But i will have no one to talk to as your bosses are lurking


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm back for a bit, and he's planning on sneaking off for 9 holes of golf later so will be on more this arvo!  hope tomorrow is a   for you and Nik, I'll be sat here with anties in my panties waiting for news


----------



## staceyemma

We can manage the odd sneaky post hee hee  
My manager is always shopping online tho.. 
she thinks I dont see but I do


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies   My dress has been despatched yay    

Bubble did you get my reply?

Ive just had a bounty mmmmmmm

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Yes hun sorry will reply in a mo lol! Dress is on its WAY!!!! 
Stacey - Bosses are poo, I really should do some work but ''not feeling it!!''


----------



## Guest

I got your request  

Whats everyone got for tea?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Green thai Curry nom nom nom   after ''FAT CLUB''


----------



## Guest

Oooooh yum yum !! Good luck 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble good luck for fat club how have u done so far? hard work.... Ive done ww before...
I'll request u on ** later noone can ever find me   Maybe I dont exist!  

not sure whats for tea Becky...yay dress is on the way!! xx what u having
I just know u willl get a BFP   really feeling it


----------



## Guest

Non existent stace lol She may be able to find you through my friends?

Ive got sausage, mash & beans yum yum. Proper winter stodge. HUbby cooked my mash for me this morn, its too strenuous for me to do. Bless him  

Eeeeeek ! I want to test !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lol hubby   Your tea sounds lush yum yum 
I know u want to test   I want u to test too  

Yeah Bubble find me on Beckys friends send me a request!!! ...


----------



## Guest

Bout 16 hours to go.. I think lol

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Cant believe its down to hours!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

nail biting stuff Beck....
Boss has gone now yay! xx


----------



## Guest

Yay    

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its madness really isn't it
Im goign to do something mad to mark the occasion if u get a bfp! Any suggestions??  

If Becky gets a bfp I will........


----------



## Guest

Hahah erm...... i will have a think  

Its the final countdown.. da da da daaaaaaaa da da da da daaaaaaaaaa

Hope im not the only one old enough to remember that song lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lost 6 or 7lb before joining, think this week could be pants though as had a meal out yesterday (though tried to keep in syn happy) and haven't been wii-fitting my own naughty fault if I don't loose lol


----------



## Guest

Youve been decorating though, that burns calories too  

Just remember towie is on tonight too, yay  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha   

Im so excited... I'll be thinking of you tomoro morning (although I may still be asleep  at 6am!)
I get up at 6.45 ish
How on earth are you going to sleep   ?

Bubble I go on wii fit sometimes its fab! Seeing hubby doing the hula hoop one makes me laugh he proper goes for it!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lmao at your pair, just been reading back ! Becky you are being super strong, I think the last 24 hrs must be hardest, never got that far with the IUI as always had a failed blood test for ovulation one week one  

Beckys gonna do a peeeee tomorrow peee tomorrow peeee tomorrow Becky's gunna do a pee tomorrow  

LOU LOU - you too sing it sisters we shall call it the PEE song


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I wont text you too early then lol

I dont know how i will sleep, might just sit up all night watching films lol


----------



## staceyemma

Text me as early as u want hun!    
                               

Beckys gonna do a pee tomorrow   Bubble ur so funny


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well ladies  - by the next time we meet again here there shall be only ladies starting the next part of their journeys !  Limbolushious ladies that we are


----------



## staceyemma

I did get ur text Beck but then my phone turned off!!! My battery is dead!
Im leaving at 4 tonight from work I work 8-4.
I just wanted to wish u the best of luck for testing and I truly hope that ur's and nik's dream comes true tomorrow.   

you're all fab girls and u have made this pain in the a** waiting about so much more bearable. 
I post on a few other threads but this thread truly has been the best, the most genuine lovely ladies I've ever known. Who woulda thought an online chat room chatting to a bunch of strangers would be so fab


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky - GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW, ive got everything crossed for u hun xxxx

Girlys - have a lovely day, all your food talk is making my tummy grumble..... going for a meal tonight though so will have to save myself

If i pluck up he courage to test in the morning i will let u all know the outcome    for BFP'S for us!!!!!!

do you think testing early will be ok?? i will be 12dp5dt?? it's only 1 day early though x


----------



## staceyemma

good luck lou lou I cant wait to hear back tomorrow!!  
Im sure testing one day early will be accurate xxx


----------



## Guest

Very quick post from me boss is back so I'm on phone

Good lock tomorrow Lou praying for us

Love you all fingers crossed

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo and Lou - will be thinking of you both tomorrow morning      
I just know it will be good news    
xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed   vibes and well wishes to all the ladies who will be   to get 2 pink lines on those damn sticks  tomoz
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Will be us soon Mel


----------



## melloumaw

hopefully so bubble
, i've just emailed the clinic,they said "if there's anything else we can help with" in their last email,wrong thing to say to me lol i dont even think my referrals been sent but no harm in nudging
see you for those   messages tomoz i'll be on early to check
night ladies sweet dreams


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm here with baited breath ladies, so much love coming your way what ever the pee stick says .........


----------



## lou-lou12

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

Did a clearblue digital this morning.............. PREGNANT 2-3 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!

I really cant believe it, when i read the display i started crying and shaking and went into shock a bit  

  for Beckyboo come on fred and wilma   

I would like to thank you lovely ladies sooooo much.....


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations lou lou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Thank you stacey..... you have been gems all of you....

Still a long way to go yet i know that.... and i still got everything crossed for Becky!!!!! i soooo hope and   she has good news!!!


----------



## staceyemma

You must be sooooo happy    

Heres to a healthy and happy 9 months ahead xxxx  

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased for you loulou congratulations on your  
come on becky fingers toes and eyes crossed for you 
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Thank you Mel

eyes crossed ?? never heard that one before made me chuckle  

I agree though    for Becky this morning xxx


----------



## Guest

Congrats Lou!!! So pleased for you !!

Another bfp here!!' but it is faint its deffo there. Not getting too excited till had blood test later. Wish I had done my cb dig aswell now lol

Sorry it's short n sweet I'm on my phone

Love you all

Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

well done becky faint dont matter its there so pleased for you
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

I'll be anxiously waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Love's u!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey it was weird..... i didnt wake hubby up i just wanted to be alone... and then when i read the display i took it to him and started crying and shaking so he thought it was a BFN and started soothing me and i was saying through sobs.... no read it....

We just cant believe we have been lucky enough for it to work for us at all let alone first time

I know we still have a long way to go yet though and we are far from safe yet  

Wahooooo Becky i am sooo sooo pleased for you Doll xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

HURRAH FOR BECKYBOO AND LOU-LOU!!!!!!!!! (only just got internet working!)
OMG I am soooo excited for you both!!! Such fab news    sending you both loads of cuddles and kisses lol  
xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Jelly - thank you soo soo much. 

Its weird because i want to feel happy but im still feeling quite reserved ....... the worrying and waiting continues.....

Just    my little one snuggles in for the rest of the journey xx

and    Becky's little ones do the same!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Lou lou you will be fine hun  

xxx
Bet hubby is over the moon!!!  

Morning Jelly   xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

stacey - Yess hubby is chuffed to bits....only trouble is he wants to tell the world and his brother


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou, just enjoy it for now!! you cant keep worrying about things, time to enjoy it after this journey  

stacey - hiya hows you hun??  

I am out and about this morning, but will pop in this afternoon to check on you all  . Beckyboo, text me later  

Bubble - hows you hun?? nearly the weekend  
xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Jelly - have a lovely day.... Thank you so much for all the support xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Jelly hope you are too? xxx
have a great day xxx

Lou lou you have us all to reassure you and be there for u throughout!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for my ladies, I actually came into work early today so I could see peoples news on a big screen   !!!

Ladies you have come so so far eeeek it's like a   party in the house !!! 

Praying me Jelly and Stace are next
XXX


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - i am soo hoping it will be BFP's for us all soon!!!!

It would be soo nice to share stories etc with all of you xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Such a great start of 2012 ladies      

Stacey  - have a great day too lovely   you be starting next hun  
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

bubble- Me u and Jelly we're next    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
xxx

Lou lou so whats ur plans the rest of the day?
hey Mel hope ur ok tooXX


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey - We have told my step daughter whos 12 and lives with us everything since day1 and so we just told her about the BFP..

However none of my family even know we have had ET yet and so we are going to visit them today to let them know just incase little miss chopsy lets her tongue roll   even though she has been pretty good at keeping secrets so far   

I will be back on later ladies to see how you all are, and to hear some good news from Becky!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hoping its good news for Becky


----------



## Jelly.B

I am sure it will be  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

nail biting stuff!

Would you advise I lose a few pounds before tx Jelly?
I've put on a few pounds these past few weeks did u put on much weight with it all?
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am just about to head out again but will log on later to check for some happy news lol.

Re weight Stacey - all I can say is as long as you feel healthy that is all that matters! If YOU think you should lose some weight then go for it, can only make you feel better  

I put on weight thru tx for sure!! you end up getting a bit of fluid in your system, makes you fel bigger and swollen.. but also, because you start eating more protein, you WILL put on weight! More protein and hardly any exercise= weightgain! simples  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers Jelly  
I'll be laying off the mini eggs


----------



## Jelly.B

giggle  
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey beckyboo got a very faint  
mel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

hey ladies, what a super + thread today! so many new exciting journeys starting   

Wish I didnt have 70 odd days to wait before starting   I wanna go now while feeling so good bout it all   But I shall have my lovely ladies to keep me sane  xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hey bubble

Not long for you now hun....Just to let u know it was 45 days ago i started injecting and it has flown by!!!!

Really hope we can all stay in touch on here and keep each other sane    or as near as damn it anyway


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

10:28 and NO posts !!! Where's my ladies @ 


I have 70 days of  waiting left, get back here and keep me sane damnit


----------



## Guest

Good morning lovelies    

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning bubble  
How are you today  

So excited for us all!! 
I'm in a really good mood today


----------



## staceyemma

Wheres the links u click on on main FF page
Unread posts since last visit and new replies to your posts?

Im having to go to each thread to see if there are replies


----------



## lou-lou12

Hey lovely ladies

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Guest

Stace, top right hand corner click expand. Mine had done the same.

Lou - congrats hun   how you feeling?

HOw is everyone?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Becky, I'm fine thanks how you feeling chick?

Still having a few pains and cramps in my tummy and legs but clinic reassured me that was fine!

Booked in for scan 9th march


----------



## Guest

Im feeling ok, having the odd twinge in tummy still but they have eased off a bit now. Boobs still sore. Im still in shock

I did my clearbue test this morn yay. Wish i had done that one yday would have saved me stressing lol

My scan is 8th march

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I did 2 CB digi yest and then a normal stick this morn but the normal pee sticks are rubbish aren't  they??

The line takes ages to show and even then its really faint


----------



## staceyemma

Cheers Becky..not sure why it did that! 

So glad u did the digi what did it say?

Morning lou-lou  

Ur scan is 8th March woo hoo Becky bet u r still in shock!

Im feelign pretty good today must be becasue it's Friday..I have a whole day team meeting on Monday..zzzzzzzzzzz boring!!!


----------



## Guest

I wish i had done the cb yday it would have been so much better, pee sticks defo naff, did 2 and both faint, but the cheapo one i bought was better than the one the clinic gave me lol.

It said pregnant 1-2 weeks 

Yes still in shock, cant wait for scan now, only 3 weeks to go lol. Will seem real then i guess !

Woohoo for friday   

Booo for monday !!

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Morning stacey


----------



## Guest

My dress has come !! Woohooo !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I finish at 3.30 on Fridays 
If I can start on my next af 6th/7th March it means I still have this month of ttc naturally  that'll keep my occupied  hopefully my last one! Cant stand the BFN each time, oh well Im feeling positive... at least I'll know more next week and hopefully get the ball rolling! 

Hubby prob wonders whats up wiv me around ov time  
So happy that it worked for u Becky I know this was ur only funded cycle  

Im so happy to have met u crazy lot u haven't half made this journey easier for me I'd be a fruit loop by now     

morning lou lou hope ur excited too!!!

Woo Beckys dress has come!!


----------



## Guest

You lucky thing ! we dont finish any ealrier on a friday  

 For you hun, when will you know about starting on next cycle? PMA all the way hun.

Thanks hun, yup only funded cycle, dont know what we would have done if bfn. 

Im so glad ive met you lot too, you keep me sane... i think, you may make me more     Lost without you guys now.

Im not feeling work today at all

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Loving the new pic  
hopefully will know next week so will be on phone watch all next week!
I really really dont want to wait another month its like 10 weeks since my initial cinsultation how on earth I've made it this far I dont know!   I do know   u lovely ladies  

I think they'll get me going asap just so I stop emailing and phoning them  

Im not feeling work today either   I have a man sat behind me he only comes in some days but he's in today booooo he's out on lunch at the mo!


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun  

Oh i do hope you hear next week and start on this cycle ! Once you start it will fly !!

Booo, glad hes out on lunch. 

Im starrving  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im starving too   Im tryign to eat healthy by my god I am starving!!! 

I hope it flys by Becky I think I'll be glad to just be doing something and have a date in mind- thats what I need to ease my mind... a date I can look forward to.
Im feeling so positive about it all   I intend to stay this way...
did the injections affect ur moods etc

Wheres Jelly today?


----------



## Guest

It will fly hun, and yes it does make it easier when you have a date. Then you know its happeneing and the nerves will kick in haha. 

YEs stay positive hun it does help i think

They didn really affect my moods i dont think, nik may disagree lol. I didnt really have any bad effects from them

Maybe shes out shopping and doing lunch  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes I think I will be nervous but so eager and excited too  
Im excited for u in the meantime wooooop wooooooop! Becky got her BFP!
Gives us all hope  

hows nik bet he's on cloud 9? xxx


----------



## Guest

He is bless him, hes more excited than me really. But im holding back till first scan. My note with my lunch today said 'love you lots make sure you eat it all cos your eating for 2 or 3' awww  

Dress is too big !! So annoyed 
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

At least you have to get the smaller size  

Thats reallly sweet of him, my hubby says hes not gettin excited til it all gets going  

Im free on FF for next hour and half he's gone home woooo!!!!!!! 
DOo you feel guilty being on here when ur at work?


----------



## Guest

Ive rang debenhams. If i order a new one online or on the phone, i have to pay full price, i got this one 20% off. And wait for a refund. My nearest store that it can be exchanged at is 20 miles away and we are carless at the mo !! Arrrggghhh so so annoyed !

My boss is back so im sneaking on lol. I sometimes feel guilt, but my wage is crap so thats how i justify it lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hee hee bosses hey  
As for debenhams that is crap!!!! thats wrong surely

I would say stick the dress up your $%* gimme a refund and I'll find one from somewhere else but thats just me   are there any on ebay? grrrrrr


----------



## Guest

I think thats what i will have to do. So annoyed & disappointed, loved the dress, but it just doesnt fit at all. Normally im happy if something is too big lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Could u eat some more food so it fits hee hee


----------



## Guest

LOL   its round the top its too gapey, and under my arms, just looks silly. Its too big in the most annoying place lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

chicken fillets?


----------



## Guest

Lol, no the only thing i cud do is get it altered but that wud prob cos more than just gettign another one lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Pain in the butt! Im really thought debenhams would have been better than that!
Will you be doing anymore preg tests leading up to the scan?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks, whens the wedding again? if it's twinnies you could already be bigger by then   

Sorry for lack of posting really REALLY bad day at work   can't stop all the idiots are out to play xxx


----------



## Guest

Argh !! I want to   lol dont know what to do with my dress. But i will sort it. The wedding is 3 weeks tomorrow, theress no way it will look better. I wouldnt mind if it was big round the waist or something. Looks awful.  

Yes will be testing again. I have 4 left so may do 2 next week and 2 the week after lol. Nik doesnt want me to but i have to use them up lol

Hope your day picks up bubs

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sorry you're having a crappy day Bubble   Hope u get the weekend off to relax...

Is it free returns to debenhams?


----------



## Guest

Yeah free to return it.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

What places have u looked online for dresses?
x


----------



## Guest

I think ive found one on ebay, ends at 4.30. Worn once no bids yet

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks go on chicken you pee away!!!! lots of lovely jubbly   sticks, AFTER ALL WE WAIT SO LONG TO SEE ONE!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Stacey - feeling the need to stray from my diet and open a wine bottle (guilt ridden)


----------



## staceyemma

How much Beck?

You could end up paying less maybe it was meant to be  
Do you think the next size down will look ok? 
xx

Awwh Bubble whats happened?


----------



## Guest

Yes, same size as my red one in pic. Debenhams dress very similar, but thinner straps. 19.99 plus p & p ive just sent you it i think on a text lol. I thought i was being safe going up a size just incase lol

 Bubble have a weight watchers wine lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

weightwatchers wine tastes like screen wash


----------



## Guest

Oh, ive never tried it lol. My sister drinks it though. 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol not that I'm picky   . Well of too try and get through the final hour, hubbys had to go to the vet with our Beardie Mr Mort worried really he's got a lump/bleed from his jaw. 

Love my scale/fur/zooniverse babies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies! another week starting again! 

Jelly - Hope you had a crackalacking weekend   I had a very chilled one, felt it was needed after last weeks decorating frenzy, did however planout the next bit of our garden (we have a ridiculously long overgrown garden but quite narrow) going to but some fence posts this weekend and start building the beds for the veggie patch and chicken enclosure in the mid section.Good luck at your appt today hun, i have my fingers crossed they can give you the answers you need   . Will be thinking of you and awaiting an update. Did you compile many questions in the end hun? still thinking about Sweden/Greece? 

Becky - How was your first weekend as an officially pregnant lady??   

Stacey - Anymore news from your clinic hun? I'm so excited that you've been matched 

Lou - Hello hun, you still on cloud 9?? 
xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Hey bubble - i am good thanks, that sounds so weird, that i am pregnant, still cant get my head atround it and prob wont till  my scan lol     I love gardening. Gonna miss doing it this year, i will do the odd bit but not too  much. 

Jelly - Good luck today hun thinking of you

Stace - morning hun, hope you had a good weekend

Lou - hows you hun? Has it sunk in with you yet?

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Better get used to it heee hee, any sypmtoms


----------



## Guest

Still getting the odd twinge. And have been feeling a bit queasy a few times over the weekend. But not been sick. And am so tired all the time, but been like that for the last couple of weeks really, am ready for bed at 9 lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Well hello you 2

No, it hasn't sunk in yet, I've been panicking a biy coz I'm still getting tummy pains :-( the clinic said its just hormones when I rang and my mum says its my body moving but I will still worry until the scan either way I guess how are you both anyway?

Hello stacey and jelly how are you both xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Sorry for rubbish posts on crappy blackberry.


----------



## Guest

Im the same lou, still getting the odd twinge but trying not to worry. Have you lokoed online at what is happening at this stage? It does say twinges are normal as its doing things inside lol. And your still on the pessaries arent you. Try not to worry.

Roll ont he scans ! You the day after me?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Tmi coming up but I'm constipated too, which I read is also a common symptom and my mum said folic scid used to do it to her

Yeh 9th march. Can't wait to hear my babies heart beating


----------



## staceyemma

Hello my lovelies just a quickie as I'm stuck in an ALL DAY meeting today soooo friggin boring arrrghhhh
Hoping this is the week I'll get a date to go down 

God help me get through today it's soo pants meetings...
Love u all
Hope u all had a great weekend might be on later this afty xxx


----------



## Guest

I have been too lou. Since i started stimming really. It is slowly getting better though.

OUr scans will soon be here ! Countdown is on  

Booo stace, thats pants. Hope your not too bored

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I know I can't wait. I soooo hope everything goes hunky dory for us xx

After we get past that hurdle we may start to enjoy being prgnant!!!

Stacey hope your day goes quickly for you hun!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats it, i feel i cant relax or say 'im pregnant' until then 

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I think we might actually be almost as excited as you guys as your bumps progress - have a real feeling someone's expecting more than 1


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky - same here really I'm on edge until 9th march.

Bubble I think you may be right, didn't becky have 2 embies on board


----------



## Guest

I think this may be worse than the 2ww lol.

Yes i did have 2 on board   Would be amazing if both Fred & Wilma had stuck, but i know the chances are slim 

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Oooooh exciting times, I know what you mean about it being long than the 2ww tho


----------



## Guest

Totally random, but on ** lately mine has been playing up and on my mini feed the wrong pic has been with the wrong person. Anyways at the mo by my name on mini feed there is bubbles pic lol

Just thought I would let you all know

Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies

well today has been a looonnnnggg Monday    just looking forward to going home now  

Really strong Positive ovulation test yesterday, hubby doesnt know   we did the deed Friday x2    Saturday x1 and Sunday x1!!!!!
Not sure whats up wiv hubby   hee hee  doubt he'll be up for it tonight   oh well last month of TTC naturally    hoping to hear news this week  

Hope you all have a great evening!!   missed u all today xxx
Anyone heard from JElly? xxx


----------



## Guest

Least monday is nearly over now hun  

You go girl   Fingers crossed you hear something this week !!

Not heard anything, might text her to see how her app went

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies, how are we all  

sorry havent been on, partner is having all control over laptop lol, he is starting to do some work at home and we only have one DOH! means I cant get on as often as Id like (which is every second of the day as an addict hehe) however, being me, I had a 8tiny* fit about it, he got a bit fed up haha and said we will buy me a new laptop, FANTASTIC I said   went to shop, realised I would rather have an Ipad, and new one, nr 3, out in early March so decided to wait for that  

so for now, will have to check in from time to time  

Anyway  -app went well. Doc wants to try a different protocol next and new meds. I didnt have the best quality eggs and embryos last so he is hopefull this would help. So next cycle would be a short protocol and using Menopur instead of Gonal F. I told him I am a bit worried that a very old infection lurking around and perhaps that was one of the reasons last cycle didnt work, but he does not think this was the case but gave me some antiobiotics for it anyway   he is prob doing anything to shut me up hehe.... so all in all, he is happy for me to start asap.... doing this cycle I would start on day 1 of af (last cycle I started on day 21) and my af is due in 2 weeks time! Being on a short cycle you are not on the drugs as long.......I am not sure if I am ready yet... I mean, its just 2 weeks away!!!  he has left this with me to think about and we booked in for a planning app for next Tue. Part of me is saying wait a month.... another part of me is saying just do it now, you will only be thinking of this anyway ALL the time, as we all do hehe. Partner wants us just to go for it. I will have a think this week.

I hope you all are well, and sending you all superhugs  
Mark is away all day Wed, so I have the laptop then  HURRAH!!!  
xxx
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly thats fab news how do you feel about going again?    
Whatever you decide we're here for you xxxx
I think our af's are due around the same time roughly.
I would be a week or two behind you anwya as I have to go on the pill for 2 weeks to match up with my recipient. I really hope I can start next cycle   

Id wait for the ipad too Id love one of those I have an apple computer and I love it   Glad you got antibiotics just in case,always better to be sure you haven't got an infection.

I know you have time to think, its what's best for u hun..... wish my planning appt was next week!!!!
Lovely to hear from you Jelly xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya stacey - 

Do you know if you be on a long protocol or short one? starting on day 21 of af or day 1? I do hope you get to start soon hun   I am sure it wont be long now  
I am ok starting again, we all do what we have to hey   and its great if this time I dont have to be on the drugs as long, just worried re the fsct taht my eggs and embryos wasnt that great last and if it happens again.. but suppose that is why doc is doing this new protocol instead... just wondering of I should just give myself some time before starting again, not taht I feel like I need it or anything, not like that, just be nice to have my body back to normal if only for another month before starting drugs again hehe... I dont know....   have a week to think about it so, thinking cap is on!

Bet you sooooo excited, you are so close now hun!!!! 
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Not sure what protocol I'll be on? Any protocol would be great right now!  
I'll be emailing on Thursday if I dont hear any news before then... 
What vits are you on Jelly? xxx

Its how you feel hun..if you want your body to have a break from it for a month then do so  

hello everyone else!!! hope ur all ok


----------



## Guest

Happy pancake day ladies   

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm brown sauce


----------



## Guest

Yucky yuck !! Just been trying to find a sick icon but there isnt one lol

Did another poas this morn, nice and dark line Yay !!

Hows you hun?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im good thanks feeling a bit down today but Im sure I'll be fine.  
Loving your new ticker


----------



## Guest

Oh why hun? You ok ?    

Thank you   You will have one soon  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just feel miles away from ever being preggers right now, keep thinking whats the point it wont work for me anyway I know its a bad attitude to have.
I'll be ok I get the odd day it gets me down 

Im phoning the clinic at 1.00pm to see if theres any update Im chatting to another egg sharer on FF whos at my clinic whos having the same problems with them not keeping her updated!

I know it'll be soon but until its a definite date Im still left hanging around which is poo  
Anyway I have my pancakes and brown sauce to look forward to


----------



## Guest

Good for you i would ring them too. Thats not good that someone else is having probs with then too. Hope they can give you some more info later. They may give you an appointment when you ring you never know

Sending you big   hun i i know its hard  but it will happen. 

I wouldnt say thats something to look forward to but each to their own    

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thats what Im hoping for  Be great if they give me an appointment 

I just wonder how long it would take if I wasn't on their case!!
so hows u and hubby bet ur both over the moon


----------



## Guest

sorry for delay, boss came back     Im on lunch now  

Have you rang them hun?

We are good thanks, yes over the moon but still early days. He was reading up last night on what it/they are doing now and what my body is doing and what i should be doing lol bless him lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

Where is everyone      

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey becky sorry boss came back hee hee


----------



## Guest

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

It is real quiet on here today  
My dr was in a meeting so I'll call again tomorrow I think  

Im so happy for u becky you deserve happiness and you'll be a fab mummy- omg ur gonna be a mummy I dont know what Id of done without all of you


----------



## Guest

It sure is quiet. Everyone has disappeared  

Thank you hun, you deserve it too and it will happen for you , i know it will

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Becky   so is it pancakes tonight?


----------



## Guest

For sure   At least 3 !!

You having yours with brown sauce?  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yasss!!!!   

Hubby will be having his with sugar and lemon  
Im looking at cheap holidays... cant book anything yet tho... can you fly during 2ww?


----------



## Guest

He has good taste then  

Im not sure, i think so cos lots of people go abroad to have tx so they must fly surely lol.

we are just going camping this year  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

We did camping once we ended up sleeping in the car, the tent was tiny prob just big enough for a dog!  

I got him to try brown sauce once he said it wasn't too bad  

hmmm I suppose

Usually we go away twice a year roughly april then october time we went to majorca in october so starting to feel the need to escape but can't!
No money to anyway boooo!!!


----------



## Guest

I love camping, our tent is quite big. It was a wedding present lol. I love it. Will prob only be going once or twice this year though got lots of other things planned and of course one big thing  

We dont do abroad holidays, have never been able to afford to cos of niks old crappy job. We did sharm el sheikh for honeymoon but that was it. I said that i wanted to go back there if tx didnt work lol. Typical no he has a proper permanent job with good money we could prob afford to go abroad, but not now   Im not complaining though.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Is it nice Sharm el sheikh?

I too wouldn't be bothered about not going if I was preggers


----------



## Guest

I would go back tomorrow. I loved it, I have nowhere to compare it to really. I went to france & austria when i was 13 but thats it lol. This was my first big holiday haha. Ive led a deprived life lol.

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey gorgeous ladies! Hope you are all well, day off today so sneaking on on my mobile (hate FF on here it takes agesssssss to load) Jelly- Glad your appt yesterday went well and that Dr was positive about the change of protocol! Can understand the nerves about starting again so soon but the initial leap into the meds again is bound to be a mind muddler,I hope you make a decision your very happy with soon  at worst you can cycle with me in a couple of months  

Becks/Lou - saw loads of mothers day bump cards while shopping today and thought of you both!!!  also a few to my wife on mothers day cards, suppose they're for the inbetweeners like us lol! 

Stacey - huge hugs, been having a NEVER going to happen day here too! But our time WILL come. Soon as we have our dates we'll be ok just need the game plan  xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Beckyboo - how are you??!!   all this talk about hols is making me want one too hehe, but you have so much more to look forward too  
Stacey - chin up.. waiting is PURE PANTS!!! I know, we all know it. Its easy for us to say *you will get there* but I know deep inside those words sort of doesnt mean alot right now... so, will be saying this instead -  we are special ppl, we shouldnt have to wait for a start, other ppl, step aside pls   it is out turn now  
nah, I am sure your clinic is working hard on this, ivf is such a pain at times lol
Bubble - hows you darling?? hope you having a lovely day off!  

Took my cat to the vet today, she had her first (of many to come) injection ready for the move to Australia   we have to start all this now, altho we are not moving till Sep time, as she needs a few different ones apparently, then also bloodtests and all sorts. ( I have told you we are moving to Oz havent I anyway...)
Starting getting abit ahead of myself and saw a perfect house to buy there too, I know, well to early to be looking at houses to buy as not even there yet! but it was peerrrfeecct!!! 5min away from the beach! Pool! OMG! LOved it.. oh well, will teach me a lesson for looking hey. Anyway, the move and planning ahead keeps me busy for sure and ivf not always at back of my head hehe. So much to sort for this move but sooo exciting!

Anyway - that was my little story for today lol

Have a good evening girlies and enjoy your pancakes lol.. I am having salad... I put on so much weight thru tx and really feel like I need to lose some before the next one lol, so bring on the salad and let the starving begin    
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wow Jelly 2012 really is going to be a MASSIVE year!!! How exciting, where bout in Aus you planning to settle? We have family over there near where Home & Aways filmed my uncles always nagging us to visit! You can only fly up to 6 months preggers can't you so hopefully if this cycle works for you Sept will be just right lol! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

We are moving to Perth   partner currently setting up his new company with his mate out there, very exciting. Went to Oz last year, went all over the place and just loved it! Just found it amazing how ppl go down to the beach after work and just chill, swim, just weird hehe.....
His family lives in Adelaide so just perfect as I am not used to being around fam too much hehe, but not too far away so just right lol  


will be on here tomorrow as have laptop from lunch time hurrah  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies.

Thanks ladies for your support Im sure I'll be fine tomorrow  
You're right Bubble just need those dates.. 
Jelly my step brother lives in Perth he's never ever talked about coming back...dont blame him really  

Hooray Jelly has a laptop!!


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey- that made me giggle lol....

speak tomorrow ladies  

my fav program on at 9.... bet you can guess what lol
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

BFGW wooo!!! Im watching too!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bfgw??


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies I'm having a pre tx panic  can't sleep and currently have myself convinced that I need pre-emptive intralipids and treble doses of progesterone and steroids post ET.. oh and lots of giant womb corks ............................ This is what waiting does it makes me a paranoid goon! Think its hittinh home me and DH have this one try and after that we're looking at approx 12 months at BEST to try and save for a second, oh and did I mention ''the panic'' also has me convinced that even if all these things are okay, that  every one of those antral follicles produces only empty balloons  good thing I can laugh at myself. Feel like hiring that bloke who does the voice over for bif brother, ''it's day 28 and bubbles in the diary room'' xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Now have visions of little ninja eggs battling away swimmers more effectively than Jackie Chan on speed ... Fat club tomorrow, another reason to panic! DH's cousin is staying over tonight, they're currently out playing the final darts match of the season, I'm sure their arrival home and subsequent drunken larks will distract me. Just clicked why I'm panicking bloods tomorrow at the doctors for half 8!!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

hey bubbles sounds like we're as bad as each other,i've not slept well since hubby agreed to try.
we've both got bloods at half 9 this morning
all the best
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel- Sat in the carpark waiting for the surgery to open. Did chuckle to myself reading your reply  this whole thing doesn't half tap dance round a waiting head eh? What are your bloods for, ours are to renew our HIV, and HEP B and C clearance as it needs repeating every 12 months. 
Ladies - me and man have been talking and he thinks its hilarious that I'm panicking with a smile on my face .... Eggie madness!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - so sorry but your post really made me giggle.. sorry because really, all of this isnt funny at all.... but the things that comes out of your mouth!   makes me laugh...

this stress wont ever stop hun (sorry to have to say that) BUT it will become sooo much easier with time   have you started your acupuncture yet? it will really help you calm down a bit. There will be so many different thoughts in your head now up till you start, and different thoughts after that...the waiting.. all of this is hard but at the end of all this, it is all sooo worth it  

There are thoughts in your head that will be there for some time now till you start, new thoughts after that.. anything on your mind, just get it out, tell us, or  tell a friend, tell your man, get it out of your system, it will really help even if silly things. (if only you knew what freaky questions I asked on my clinic forum hehe) Things like having a little panic re what happens moneywise IF it doesnt work the first time, start saving now. Do anything you can, do what you can with all the thoughts ok. Fix it, deal with it.... that is the only advice I can really give you.... and you too Mel lol  
xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles where do i start
DH bloods 9.35 fine done,
i had all sexual swabs done whilst he had bloods
went for my bloods at 9.45 asked for progesterone testing due to time in cycle we finally left at 10.30
never laughed so much at the phlebotomist she says i owe her a bottle of wine lol. she has never had a late surgery until now,they were all oap's having bloods done so shes gonna get it in the neck.the computer wouldn't let her change the bloods needed.
i thought we'd get a head start on all the required bloods to egg share haven't even got clinic appointment but I'll have blood results and swab result in a week 
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol jelly don't apologise for laughing I find the whole thing very comical all be it dark comedy! You have a wise head, can I borrow it  ! We are going to start saving but can't do that until Mays pay check as currently paying off some work we had done to the house to try and get it done before tx, plus car tax,mot and water bill all due next payday lol never rains but it pours and all that!! Xx


----------



## Guest

Good morning lovelies  

Hows the blood tests gone?

I had a chuckle too bubble lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

all ok ta becky how you feeling mama?
mel x


----------



## Guest

Im feeling ok thanks hun, 2 weeks tomorrow till my scan yay  

Whats everyones opinion on hair dye?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

bet you cant wait to see (hopefully) fred & wilma
i have coloured my hair on and off from 14 every shade and combination including bleach blond with and electric blue fringe,but i've just decided to let it grow out so if things go to plan it'll be easier to look after,just had about 10 inch cut off too really high inverted bob
mel x


----------



## Guest

I deffo cant wait !! It seems ages away though lol

Wow lots of different combinations for you then ! LOL

Ive always coloured mine, not been as extravagent as blue though  Im due to have it done on sat and im not sure what to do. Have read conflicting advice about it. I asked my nurse and she said it was fine. I am booked in and really need it doing, have got a wedding in 2 weeks but obv dont want to risk anything. Some ladies on here have said they have been colouring thorughout 2ww and beyond with no probs, but others say they are waiting till after 12 weeks. Arghhh !! I dont knwo what to do lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i still had mine done through all 3 pregnancies 3 healthy children so no problems as far as im concerned
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - I would trust your nurse and your hairdresses advice


----------



## staceyemma

My sister has dyed her hair throughout all 4 pregnancies plus I asked my cousin who too dyes her hair regularly.

Hello ladies hope you're all ok!


----------



## Guest

Thank you ladies, i will stop panicking now  

How is everyone today? Its wet & miserable here

Stace - you ringing today?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - you calling today?? whoop whoop  

Beckyboo - bet you cant wait for scan, sooooo super excited for you!!!!!!!  

its grey here too, urk urk urk!
xxx


----------



## Guest

I am so excited now, 5 weeks preg today   sounds strange. 2 weeks tomorrow i will get to see one or two heartbeats    

Have you made any decisions yet as to when your gonna start again hun?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

sooo cute  

Partner just wants us to start now hehe... but dont know, wil speak to nurse Tue and take it from there. Been sick again this morning!! really think I have some sort of virus.. feel fine now tho. Seeing GP at 2 today, see what they say, keep on having such headaches. Might just be all the drugs coming out of system lol
xx


----------



## staceyemma

5 weeks does sound mad  
I reckon its two heartbeats  
Fred AND wilma!!

Not sure if Im going to ring today  v, they said my recip's nhs funding confirmation was just a formality so surely this wouldnt take long? I bet noone is chasing this!

Each time I email they reply with an update and usually things have moved along each time...., what if I didn't email them? Would they have let me know?


----------



## Guest

Jelly - Sorry you been sick again  Yeah good idea see what gp & nurse say. Probably is evrything coming out of system. Our bodies go through a lot with all this tx. You have to do it when your ready, its you that has to go through it all 

stace - Phone them ! Or email ! Like you said if you didnt would they let you know? If af is due in 2 weeks then you need to know dont you 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - sure they are working on it, however, also sure they understand why you are hunting them down for answers. I would say email them again, at least it calms your head down a bit...
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - even if you have af coming up, does it really matter as they are going to put you on the pill to match the other girls cycle.... so the pill will take over your body regardless of af or not...?? might be a question you want to ask...
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you well jelly
melx


----------



## staceyemma

Not sure Jelly I will ask..

Im becoming more patient I think when the tx finally gets going I can relax.... Im sure tx is emotional in itself but at least Im one injection/scan closer to my such wanted baby. Its the not doing anything thats hard at the minute..I feel I am becoming better at waiting 

I get frightened of calling my heart races when I dial the clinic number....
Just you wait til I see 'CRGW Clinic ' come up on my phone I'll scream- lets hope Im not in a meeting


----------



## Guest

Aww hun. I was so lucky and had none of this waiting malarkey. Apart from waiting for tyhings to happen when having tx but you know what i mean. Waiting for phone calls etc.

You care a step closer each day hun  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - once you satrt, you will worry about other things instead... all the drugs, how many follies you have.. eggs, scans hehe.. this is just the start lol   it will all play with your head   but like I always say - SOOOO WORTH IT  

Thanks mel - how are you doing hun??  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey hey ladies !!!  

Love seeing this thread buzzing with chatter! 
Stacey huge   waiting is such a mind fart!!! Hope either their call to you or your to them comes soon, my DH thinks I'm going a little loopy when I ramble excitedly about Jelly Becks or you and your appts, he actually offered to drive me to meet you all and treat us to lunch! ( ha knowing him ''lunch'' will consist of a gregs pasty so don't get excited   )


----------



## Jelly.B

bubble - hehe that is sooo sweet and funny lol

Girls, a while back a series called *threesome* was on, they are now repeating it, if you havent seen it, watch it when it comes on again, its brill!!!
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Which channels that Jelly?


----------



## Guest

What channel jelly?

NIk always asks me now each night how you all are lol. I was excited about the lunch, till you said it was just a greggs pasty 

Im bored & hungry, roll on 1pm lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - he 'might' let you have two, what with having a bump on board


----------



## Guest

Awww bless him, can i have a cake too 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

think its was one of the comedy channels, not sure when its back on, they are advertising it tho.... its one couple living together with a gay guy. One of the best lines ever the gay blokes use are: there is no such things as bisexuals, a guy only says that to his mother coming out to give her hope! Makes me giggle everytime lol.

Beckyboo - eat eat eat I say hehe   you deserve it lol
xxx


----------



## Guest

Haha i will have to look out for that,

am munching now lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I need to get ready for my GP app, but will log on after girlies  

speak soon
xxx


----------



## Guest

Spk in a bit hun good luck  

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Boss has gone out now


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LOL! Wheres Lou and Mel at today ? come back ladies! 

Becks I am going to fat club tonight, food diarys in hand sister   .  A mate got us our fence panels and posts today so ready to start building Hubbys Veggie patch and chicken enclosure this weekend ! The DIY Nazi in me has a project wooopie dooo


----------



## Guest

OOh good luck tonight hun, how do you think you have done? Did you try the sw pancakes?

Fab how exciting, we have a veg patch. I would love chickens but the garden isnt really big enough and i dont think my dog would like it lol. He would probably give them all a heart attack

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol true woofy dogs arent nessisarily chickens biggest fans (other than as a tasy snack!) I have been really really good so fingers crossed! 
We have a long narrow garden that goes over an old railway embankment ( just normal semi and detached houses but lots of them purchased the land from the railway authorities 40+ years ago) prob two/three hundred foot long so sectioning the bit before the emabnkment off into three areas, the first will be for the kiddies so woodchip borders and lawn plus a small bbq area (finished that last summer), then Daves Veggie and Chicken patch in the middle (where the greenhouse is) and then the pond at the end with a sitting place (hopefully one day some decking) for later evening/adults as that's where the sun goes in the evening   

Any puking yet?


----------



## Guest

Sounds fabulous !!! I love gardens. 

No not yet, have felt queasy a few times since the weekend but not actually been sick yet

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

weird how it's exciting the idea of puke


----------



## Guest

Yes very much so lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hows work hun? 

Nik still showering you with TLC & compliments


----------



## Guest

Work is so boring today. I dont feel like doing any so have just been doing my online food shop  

He is bless him. I got told off again this morn for putting a few glasses away. I miss doing things round the house lol. Hes tryign his best but its just not up to my standard haha.

Where is everyone  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, what have I missed lol  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Bubble is off to fat club tonight and building a veggie patch and chicken coop at the weekend  

Im bored at work falling asleep doing my food shopping lol

And i dont know where everywhere else is lol

You get on ok at docs?

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

giggle lol  

Doc was very good, going back tomorrow for some bloodtests, but he thinks I am fine, have a little infection so got some antibiotics. Bloodtests tomorrow is for immune testing going forward, just to check all is well  

so all in all, pretty good lol.
xxx


----------



## Guest

Ah thats good then  

ive just found out my friend has had her baby, i think i mentioned her a while back, she had icsi and has had lots of problems along the way losing fluid, blood etc. had him at 30 weeks very rushed delivery by the sounds of it, very poorly but improving. Little boy, named him Harry, that was on my list lol

Im so pleased for them just hope he carries on fighting

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG, Harry is soo cute! I have Henry as a boys name in mind lol, I would love a little boy  
xxx


----------



## Guest

I love harry too. Have always but my ex's surname was harrison so that always put me off it lol. But i kind of think well sod him lol. 

Think i will have to cross it off my list now  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hehe  
xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww hope lil Harry goes from strength to strength - Good one you for getting immunes testes I'm thinking about asking myself, even if we pay for them it will do no harm right ? If you dont mind me asking where they expensive Jelly ? 

I'm a real saddo already have my names picked out for all three of my imaginary kids! If we adopt I'll be abit screwed


----------



## Guest

Lol bubble, i have my names too, my favourites and my reserves lol. Will just have to remember not to call them fred & wilma when they come along lol

xx


----------



## melloumaw

best wishes to harry,my youngest was born at 28 weeks weighing 2lb 15 oz and she was fine 
we already picked our name too Charlie for a boy or girl,also picked a cot and pram just need to get pregnant now  
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies!!!

Ahaope you are all ok, I have been thinking about you all but I have had uni interviews the last few days :-( and haven't been able to get on here!!

I did another CB digi this morn ( not 1st morning urine ) and it showed 3+ weeks pregnant!! Which shows my hormone levels must be rising!!

Been feeling sick the last 3 days too..... Yuck!!

Becky - loving the ticker!! Gonna get me 1 too I think!! 

Have a lovley day girls spk 2 you all tomorrow xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have two girlies names and two boys for now, scarlet isis and laila ruby, and warwick and zachariah, did like Alfie but DH said no!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Ahh bubble, Archie is my fav boys name at the mo and I'm afraid DH may have to deal with it if we have a boy hehe

I love lilly and lowri for girls names but they are quite common nowdays


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies sorry I haven't been on much I hope you don't think Im being rude    
Been really busy with work (for a change)

Becky glad to hear Harry is ok I hope he's going to be ok     I love Harry as a name  
Harry's on my shortlist  

Melloumaw I have a nephew called Charlie...great name  

Good luck for your blood tests Jelly  
Hey Bubble loving your name choices  
As for me.. same old same old still no news


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning LADIES!!  well 2.5lb off at fat club last night, have lost 10lb since Jan!  14.5lb more to go but feeling good just hope I can do it again! Mind you move enough slabs this weekend who knows!! Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news bubble   Well done near on a stone now!!!

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi girlies....

Stacey - i hope you hear something soon hun  

Bubble - be careful you don't hurt yourself moving those slabs   well done on your weight loss though   

Jelly - good luck with your tests hun  

Becky - 2 weeks today!!!  

Mel - loving the name....... stay


----------



## melloumaw

congratz on the weight loss bubbles
lou like the new ticker
nice to hear from you stacey

mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Ahh thanks mel, i fell in love with Becky's and just thought it was the cutest thing   
I have seen loads of them on people signatures but didnt really have a reason to have one until now!!


----------



## staceyemma

thanks mel   whats happening with you at the moment?


----------



## melloumaw

Waiting............ i know my referral is with the consultant they got it on the 16th so just patiently(yeah right)   waiting for my 1st appointment to drop through the letter box 
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou the tickers are super cute, I'm going to use you and Becks as my luky FF charm pals  

Stacey - How are you today hun, is the waiting still getting you down? Just remember how amazing the gift you're giving that recipient is hun, I think you're a bit of a gem!  . On the up side you may well be cycling with me   know you'd love to get started sooner (we're all crossing our fingers for you hun ) but at worst we can share the ups and loopy drug induced wibbles together  

Becks lots of hugs and happy thoughts for you Nik and the bump of mystery (one or two)  

Mel - Hope your bloods come back quick least you can tick another thing off the list, that's how I'm trying to think of ours   Just wish I had a better idea of which month, still no af so hoping that if I do get one it will come at the right time (March/April) and save me one months DR so I only have to do four weeks


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - i really hope you will be celebrating soon.... i think you will make a great mummy


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww thanks Lou, made me a bit teary then (in a very nice way)  , good thing I've got some loo roll in my desk


----------



## melloumaw

bubble nurse said should have results in a week so my tick list will soon be filling up lol
mel x


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies how are we all today?

Thanks for your well wishes on baby Harry, apparantly he is stable and weighs 3lb 3oz    

My friend that has had him, it is her sister that is getting married in 2 weeks, and the hen night is on sat. I bet she is having kittens at the mo panicking lol. This is the wedding my dress nightmare has been for lol.

We have decided not to take Harry off our list as it is our fave boys name. I think Harry Barron sounds so cute   But we are a long way off that yet lol

Love all your names that you have chosen ladies  

2 weeks till i see heartbeat/s    

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

mel - are you excited to be starting soon or nervous


----------



## melloumaw

lou both lol
nervous it wont work but cant see why not we dont have know fertility problems about from tubes being in knots  
excited as even if it doesnt work for us we will be giving someone else the chance to be parents
best do a food shop before work
back later
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Me and Hubby are deff going to donare/or share depending on our first tx results, if it works once our baby's here I'll donate to try and help some one else, if our tx fails I will egg share (if accepted) DH would have offered swimmers but obviously they're all a bit pants


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble i think that's an amazing thing to do.....


----------



## Guest

it sure is  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

That of course is IF they'll accept them, I'm adopted (so can only give a generation or two of medical history) and did have depression as a teen/during my mums cancer tx sometimes that can rule you out but my clinic said it might not be a problem, alot would be up to the recipient


----------



## Guest

Lets hope they would accept you, you are willing to try though hun thats amazing.

I didnt with my tx, but i didnt produce enough eggs anyway 

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

quick shop done 10 mins before work.
bubble that my worry with the share i've been on and off anti depressants for many years,but usually to treat other problems,i used to get upset when prescribed them and always asked the doctor not to put down for depression,i have just self weaned about a month ago for fear i wouldnt be able to egg share,this is another reason for my not sleeping, withdrawal effects are itching at bedtime.
basically if we cant egg share we cant afford to try for a baby,so fingers crossed  all bloods come back clear and the recipient doesnt mind,and jessops say we're suitable
right gonna be late now lol
be back at half 2ish
mel x


----------



## Guest

Take care mel

I think its wrong that having anti depressants can affect whether you can donate  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky - what due date did the fert calculator give you? mine was the 22nd Oct.... the day before my birthday (23rd) and 2 days before my wedding anniversary!! (24th)


----------



## Guest

Aww lovely    

Mines the 24th   Your wedding anniversary !  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

oooooh exciting times.     I wonder if those dates will stay the same??


----------



## Guest

Ive no idea. My friend who has just had harry was given a different date from the ivf clinic to what the normal hospital said, but i dont know if thats normal with ivf. Obv turned out different anyway.

My nieces birthday is in october but hers is the 7th so i dont think mine will be too near that lol

We will have nice summer bumps  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou - You could be sharing your birthday then hunni  

Mel - If your clinics happy that's the main thing, personally if I needed a donor I wouldnt see depresion as a negative on a donors form   .  

(I see my adoption as more of a lucky dip) constanly get asked if I have relatives/ family history of the oriental, common are tibetan and native amrican oh and my favourite chinese, had a turkish waiter refer to me as china all holiday once lmao 

xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble and Mel  - any lady desperate for a child would love a healthy donor egg.... i certainly wouldnt let depression affect my judgment of what healthy is. People get depressed for all sorts of reasons and no 2 people are the same, we all have different "coping" levels.

Becky - i hope baby Harry is a fighter!!! 

im looking forward to a summer bump, plenty of loose fitting light, cotton clothing   what i call comfy clothes xx

Bubble i dont mind sharing


----------



## Guest

Well he has proved to be a fighter so far, the consultant told them a few weeks ago that he was a miracle, not many babies survive what he has gone thorugh in the pregancy. SO   all will be ok, he was stable last night so thats a good sign.

Be nice to have a bump other than a chocolate one for me    

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Well i have always been "fat" so now at least i have an excuse


----------



## Guest

Me too   I just hope people dont say to me oh your showing already lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

well you dont look fat fom your pics hun, i have lost 4 1/2 stone.... i am still big but nothing compared to what i was


----------



## Guest

Thats really good hun well done. Ive lost about 5 1/2 in the last 5 yrs, most was in a break up the last 2 on ww. I love food. Thanks but i am still overweight. Had to watch my bmi for tx

You dont look fat either hun  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Well done hun thats fab!! i lost mine on ww..... my bmi would have been too high to have tx on nhs, even though my clinic told me, when i asked them if i should try and lose more weight, that i was perfectly fine!!


----------



## Guest

Luckily i lost all of mine before we went to the dr so i just had to maintain it then. What did yours have to be? Most clinics ive seen is 30 but ours was 29   lol.

Im trying to eat healhty now and eat the right things and not just pig out cos i can lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

mine is over 30 although im not sure exactly what, my problem is that i weigh heavier than i look. At the first clinic we went to the consultant read out all the requirements including bmi and just took one look at me and said "your fine" and i thought ummmm no im not!!! So i think im quite deceiving.

I have had to eat healthy really because its the only way i can go to the toilet       But besides that i want to do the best by the baby and make sure im eating and drinking healthily throughout!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well I think your photos look fab! NOT flab! and lets face it ladies, my opinion is the only one that counts in the whole world  

Both your little bumps will be fab   and you will both make amazing mummies!!! as will Stacey and Mel and Jelly - quite simply because again in my opinion I've decided that going through all this just proves beyond doubt you already love your babies even before they're conceived. 

I know wether it  takes 1 tx or 10, and whether my childs biologically mine or will come to me as a gift someother way that I love my babies I have done for years and I will do till we meet too. My heart already knows I'm a mummy just wish my body and the world would catch up


----------



## Guest

I think the whole bmi thing is a load of nonsense anyway. 2 of my closest friends are the same height as me but are size 10's. They ahve a totally difefrent build to me so we are never gonna be the same bmi, everyone is different. My whole family is 'big boned' lol

Hubby was reading up some more last night on what to eat and not eat lol He is obsessed. Found out that my caffiene free diet coke is no good and i cant have it no more boohoo lol.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes we will all make fab mommies and will soon eb comparign our bumps  

My friend said to me a few months ago im a mom i just havent got a baby yet  

    

Your opinion sure is the only one that counts  

My pic is still you on ** its so weeird lol

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lmao - Im like a ******** fungus!


----------



## Guest

Haha  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

DH will be starting his ''reading material soon'' he's promised to try and be really handson to support me so I dont get extra mardy


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - I totally agree with your opinion   

My hubby has been really good so far and just tries to feed me anything really, but i have been in a "picky" mood the last few days so have had to really fancy something, also been feeling sick but it doesnt come upon me till around 5ish and only goes when im eating something


----------



## Guest

Nik keeps saying you must eat when your hungry and sleep when your tired, listen to your body. Its so bizzare as hes always been strict with me and food lol.

Ive noticed my taste buds are starting to change. Our bodies are doing strange things now  

Im looking forward to my lunch

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Yep ive noticed that too! normally i love a sarnie but was at uni interviews all day yesterday and there was nothing in the canteen that i fancied to eat so ended up having nothing until 5 last night....... had a right telling off from hubby and grandparents who were here when i got in shaking from lack of sugar


----------



## Guest

Tut tut   you must eat hun. I had the shakes yday lunchtime too  

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

its mad isnt it....ive never had the shakes from lack of food before. Its gonna take some getting used to eating for 2   

i know my bad    hubby had a right fume as he had kept on at me all morning to let him make me lunch to take and i assured him that i would be able to get something there ooopsy x


----------



## Guest

Ive always had the shakes if i get really hungry like that. Hubby thinks its weird, my sis is the same, must be in our family lol.

Lol, so has he made you something today? Or have you found something to have?

what you doing at uni? Sorry if youve already said

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hoping to do nursing....had my admissions interview yesterday so fingers crossed 

It has come at a bit of a bad time now but im hoping to be deferred a year if i get accepted

Hubby is in bed at the mo (night shift) did try to drag me back with him when he got home this morning but im an early bird and dont really do sleeping in the day i feel as though i have missed a day of my life if i spend it sleeping


----------



## Guest

Oh fab good luck hun  

Ah yuo having to sneak around then lol. Im not good at sleeping in the day either, hubby would sleep 24hours if he could. I used to hate it when he worked nights, luckily he now does 6-2 & 2-10 lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hubby works days normally at a mental health unit, but every now and then he has to do a month of nights, which he prefers as all the patients are sleeping and so they dont really do a lot    i prefer it too as it means i get to see him more, but hes back on days and im back at work from next week so we will be seeing much less of each other   

Although with the hormones kicking in that maybe a good thing


----------



## Guest

Ah better for you then when he is on lates. I never used to like it cos i didnt see him. And it was so irregular, couldnt have a routine. Didnt work every day etc. Nightmare !

Lol   Can get away with more with the hormones

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

bleurgh to work    it gets in the way of our social lives....

I am quite lucky that i will be abe to QUIT if and when we have a babba to look after....1 good thing i spose  

I gotta say i havnt been having any moody times yet.....still on the hrt tabs tho that i think are meant for things like that so maybe thats why??

It wil be nice though to be able to get away with so much hehehe


----------



## Guest

Yeah that could be why hun. I dont think ive been bad at all either. Nik hasnt said anything anyway lol. I havent felt any different in that way.

Im not sure what i will do with work. I would like to come back part time, i think my boss would be ok with that and there is only enough work for me to do part time, but i wouldnt be on here lol. But my boss is 65 in june, the other girl i work with is moving house so she may be leaving so im not sure what he is going to do. He may decide to sell up and get rid of us. Ive been here 10yrs in sept so i wuold get an ok redundancy if that happened, and then i wouldnt have to decide what to do lol. I dont know yet its all ifs & buts lol.

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

At the moment we save most of my wages as we are both on decent money and so we can afford to... we are quite lucky in that way....

I would have liked to gone back to work part time but we would be no better off money wise.... by the time i pay for petrol etc.... and my mum said to me ...do you really want to go through all this to have me look after the baby 3 days a week, when you dont NEED to go back. which i suppose is very true!! however i would have thought my mum will still steal the baby for  at least 3 days a week if i let her  

Really hope you dont get made redundant....unless you want to in which case i hope you do


----------



## Guest

Ah lucky you   I would deffo choose to give up if we could afford it.

The last yr has been very tough for us with niks crappy old job so we are just getting back on our feet now. My pay isnt great but its better than nothing. He is on a decent wage now, and its regular which is the main thing.

I dont want to get made redundant, obv dont want to lose my job, but if i got a decent payout and it meant i could take time out to look after our baby then i would take it. I dont know if he is thinking of selling , he hasnt said anything to us its just we all think it cos of how he is acting lately. Who knows. If he doesnt then i think i will come back part time. 

Unless its twins lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

yeh if its twins i think you may have to finish work   

My hubby thinks i will get bored if i dont work because it is something i have always done but im sure i will find plenty of baby groups to join...

I am still having shooting pains in my tummy...had a sharp pain my right side earlier that took my breath away


----------



## Guest

Yes definately if it is twins lol

I have thought that but there is so many groups to join now, esp with all the online meet up ones. 

Ive had sharp pains too in my side. I think its normal hun

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

My sister in law is a childminder and she takes the children she minds somewhere different everyday of the week and also runs a paygroup...

so i would probably find alot of pre school groups to join from her.... 

Alot of people on here have said they have had sharp pains so i hope its nothing to worry about and is just all my organs making room


----------



## Guest

Ah thats fab  

Yes im trying not to worry or stress abuot them. Worrying wont help them  

Cant wait for our scans

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

me neither i can't believe how excited i am..... a child with sweets has got nothing on me


----------



## Guest

Ha ha  

Will be here in no time  

And our other ladeis will be starting their tx.... WHerever they all are??

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

we're lurking lol


----------



## Guest

Haha goodo, you busy at work?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

yep we will all be yummy mummys soon   

Have to go for a little walk now ..keep the blood moving...

Speak later, av a good day all xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Yeah works being a bit stressfull at the moment, plus boss is never here so feel like I'm sat here running the place 6 hours of the 9 a day  . Still if you want a job doing xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

phone rings as i am leaving for work.its only mr skull wanting me to make an appointment to go to jessops.......cant ring back i'll be late
ring back just now,mr skull is in theatre so im to phone back in the morning at 9 to get hold of him.aaaarghhhhhhhhh
damn work   
oh well at least their going to see us real soon im so excited
mel x


----------



## Guest

Oh thats good mel, shame you couldnt spoeak to him today though.

Fingers crossed for the morning

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

god i feel sick with butterflies now 
mel x


----------



## Guest

Aww hun youll be fine

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i have my 1st new patient consultation on 29.02.12
wow its happening, i actually   when i got off the phone)
i was really bad and bought some baby timberland boots off ebay last night DH just shook his head,i know its jumping the gun but there so cute.plus i got them for a tenner brand new
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Ahh mel fab news hun...... Not long now and you will be on your way


----------



## Guest

Great news Mel, You will be fine hun.  

Morning ladies

xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi becky how are you? 
Hope everyone else is ok??


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks hun, really tired but ok. Its friday  

Hows you hun?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

thank goodness its friday lol
morning all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies! what a week its been, got some free slabs last night, was super impressed thought we'd been offered 10 or something but theres 55 of them  ! I feel a patio project coming on!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

P.S. Anyone heard from the beautifull Jelly/Stacey ?? xxx


----------



## Guest

Wow thats fab !! Lets hope this weather stays for the weekend for you  

Havent heard from jelly but txt stace yday shes fine, mega busy at work  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have done SHED loads at work this morning  very pleased with myself, amazing what I can acheive whilst the boss is out golfing  

Have also ordered my FIL a b'day prezzie, a hoodie that reads 'fat people are harder to kidnap' DH swears he'll love it hmmmmm, we shall see


----------



## Guest

Yay you    

That hoodie sounds fab, hope he does like it  

Ive bought a bargain this morn, tea dress & a nightie from tesco online, already in the sale and they have an additional 20% off all clothing. SO in total for the 2.... £10.40 !! Woohoo  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Nice bargain shopping there missy, i've ordered a t-shirt will send you the link, beware its a little emo lol think the emotional rollercoaster is sending me back to my teens mentally 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280823999749?var=580071181353&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Guest

Haha cool,  

I think nik would pass out if i came home in something like that lol 

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubble that so my middle daughter right now into emo and manga, unfortunately people pick on her cos of it,she has aspergers too so already deals with being picked on,but she likes the style so i tell her to tell them to sod off
mel x


----------



## Guest

Good on you hun. SO wrong when people pick on people just because of their style ! We are all individuals 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I remember being at Highschool and Grammar and having the occasional comment ''it's not halloween'' spat at me, my favourite retort was 'tell your face that' !. The funny thing was as I got older one of the things people always gave me most praise for was my sence of self ! I hope your daughter manages to keep hers. After all bullys only bully, because the confidence and charisma to carry being different, is something they lack themselves


----------



## Guest

Well said bubble xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I may ware zombies and Skulls on the outside but I've got a big heart and loyal nature that's prettier than butterflys and bunny rabbits anyday


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. Becky may ware it for clinic visits - what do you think


----------



## Guest

You deffo have a got a big heart hun    

Good idea    

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Did I mention I'm modest and self depreciating


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Im currently sat work tears rolling down my cheeks laughing because trying to read a thread to quickly I thought a posters name was Buttface   , it was something else far prettier of course I think I need new glasses


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubble that made me cry, my molly has such a big heart,
her aspergers is another way of saying social autism,she doesnt understand facial signals or personal space and takes every comment to heart,she runs a higher risk of depression.she is perfectly "normal" to look at but she acts kooky,and her brain far exceeds that of her age group.i knew from 4 weeks something was different but noone listened,she finally got diagnosed 2 years ago 10 years old,it made me so angry that i could have helped her understand why she was different sooner if someone had listened
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel  , sounds like a cracking little lady to me ! Aspergers and Autisim seems to be something that really isn't widely enough discussed or understood even by GPs, I know very little about it but even that appears to be more than most people. Mothers know better than doctors alot of the time I think, after all you spend all day with your kids who would know their moods/expressions or special little quirks better


----------



## lou-lou12

"I am what i am, and what i am needs no excuses"

some people really do have narrow minds 

Hope you are all ok today lovely ladies x


----------



## melloumaw

finished school run,phew its hectic.
gotta get girls ready they are off to their "fathers" son at his mums so free weekend for me and DH,oh and free cinema tickets too
if i dont speak to ya soon have a good weekend ladies
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Have a great weekend mel!!


----------



## Guest

Have a great weekend mel xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have a good weekend !! xxx


----------



## Guest

You too bubble & all you other lovely ladies

Missed you absent ones this week  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

hello   currently blow drying my hair   hows that for a random post  

Off out for an indian tonight with my cousin yum yum xxx

Hows everyone else? Ive been sooo busy today... payday too wooo!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey -I give that 7/10 for randomity  

Have a lovely meal tonight mmmm I love indian food, love love love Indian food (now I want an Indian)


----------



## Guest

Yum yum, we are having a take away tonight but not sure wether to have indian or chinese

xcxxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm I love indian  

what time u finish Becky? xxx 

Missed u girlies this week


----------



## Guest

Indian is my fave, but we went out for an indian on sun night so nik might want a chinese  

Im on a 5pm finish this week, and im really flagging 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Your lucky I'm sat here till 5:30  

Stacey - We've missed you too hun !!


----------



## Guest

Ouch !!  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

sorry I havent been on much, man on laptop all the time!!! lol

Been so busy starting to sort move to Oz, never realised it was so much to sort hehe
I hope you are all well  

Cant wait to have my own computer lol, so I can keep up to date with you all and what is going on 
Sending you all hugs  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies, day in the office today….
Hope you had a great weekend!
I've got a bit of a cold today so not feeling too great


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Stacey,
hoping to hear this week. Will let you know asap. You can come and sign consents 
and do treatment planning
with kind regards
Amanda

Latest reply from the clinic... still no further looks like it'll be April the way things are going


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Ladies !! 

Jelly we did miss you lots but exciting times for you planning the move   !! 

Stacey - Booooooo at the clinic, do they not understant asap if a bad word...... we like ''today''' or ''tomorrow''  . Glad you're back in the office though as we will get to hear more from you  

Hello Everyone else! 

AFM - After over 100 days AF has arrived,   off to be honest as if had waited just another few days and comein Mrach it could ahve counted towards my DR but it turned up 3 days before just to spite me! Sorry if TMI but had a bit of a scare yesterday as when it started (very suddenly at first it was very thin yellow liquid as opposed to blood) but this appears to have stopped today? could it be the drugs coming out from my last tx back in Nov ??


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bubble  

Sorry Im no expert how tx affects ur body but it could well be from that  
naughty af   always comes at the wrong time


----------



## Guest

Morning girlies   How are we?

Stace - how annoying. I bet you are getting so peed off with them now. Why cant they just give you an answer  

Bubble - hey hun, sorry af came, not sure about the yellowy, is it just normal now?  


xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky getting really peed off now with it all. I replied to her saying do they need confirmation before I can go in for planning. I told her that I was sorry to keep emailing her but I thought it would be quicker than it has been....

Its been nearly 12 weeks since my first consultation and today its taking its toll on me and theres nothing I can do about it..I just know I'm so close now my patience is wearing very thin.. 

I hope you had a great weekend. I had a busy one which was good keeping me occupied...

 xxx


----------



## Guest

Im not surprised your getting fed up, They should have ben clearer with you from the start and they should be more honest. Its not very good at all. How frustrating hun, hopefully if you get funny with them they may speed up. Maybe they need a kick up the bum lol.

My weekend was good thanks, busy too. Didnt manage to find many clothes though that fit still, so im a bit fed up lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Keep thinking maybe I should have gone with another clinic  
Its too late for that now if only I had the money to just pay outright and I'd have none of this waiting around  

Awwh hun sorry you're fed up its expensive business new clothes isn't it? guess you'll be needing maternity clothes soon   How are you feeling I hope you're good xxx

Sorry for the downer today I'm just fed up of getting my hopes and and getting excited. I've been patient


----------



## Guest

You dont need to apologise hun, thats what we are here for   It is really bd how they are treating you, I dont know if this is the normal procedure or waiting times cos of the egg share not sure. It will all turn out ok, they should be upfront with you, like we have said before you are paying for this and its your future that they are messing about with. You are entitled to know when things will be happen. You have every right to be angry,

It is, and i cant find anything i like or that fits. I bought 5 tops/dresses yesterday all in 3 different sizes. Not one of them fit ! all have to go back. Nik said im just best to wait and wear what i have cos yes will be wearing mat clothes soon   but thats prob not gonna be till about 12 weeks ish, depends, everyone is different. Then i think shall i just get them now so i have something to wear lol, if they dont have massive bumps in them that is lol. But i dont wanna tempt fate by buying things. Arghhh so annoying. Am trying to be really good on what im eatiung so i dont balloon up. I think maybe the problem with the clothes is they were all cheap, maybe i need to spend a bit moer to get a proper fit. Argh more mooney. Sorry im moaning now lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its difficult isn't it I would be the same as you too.
I know you said the clothes were cheap but have a look at the more expensive brands just on ebay
I would definitely buy clothes off ebay as you'l be growing so quickly and it could get expensive.
Next do a good maternity range always see next maternity clothes on ebay...

xx no worries about the moaning hun, grateful you're understanding and supportive to me I do really appreciate it


----------



## Guest

Ive been looking on ebay, at both normal and maternity. Thinking yeah maybe good idea to buy the more expensive on ebay but for the price of the cheaper. .Have been bidding on a few but getting outbid (im so tight lol)

Watching a few maternity bundles which is good lol.

How was your weekend hun?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Waiting sucks hun, I wish I could say something more profound of life afirming but thats all there is too it, we've been waiting since November too so can apprecaite how frustrating it is   , I'm still waiting to hear if it will be April or May, I think realistically we'll be lucky to start mid May so I'm facing that head on  . Have booked a long weekend away with pals end of May so looking forwards to that and as will only be DR even if we have started I will at least be able to get in the hot tub this time   

Becks - Finding nice clothes can be such a nightmare, no wonder half my clothes ae 6 years old now, but have decided all things with holes/ worn must go so trying to keep my eye out too! 

AFM - seems to be mostly blood now (sorry again TMI) have a really bad headache and am bloated beyond belief, in some ways I'm gratefull I only get a couple of these a year they really knock me down when they arrive   !! 
Least I know I finally must've ovulated lol even if it wasnt for any of my three txs


----------



## staceyemma

Had a good weekend wemnt out for an indian on Friday with my cousin, out for a meal and drinks on Saturday (a few alcoholic!)
told myself I was not drinking before tx but after one glass I thought what the hell I'll prob be waiting ages! Feel a bit guilty about that now.
then spending time with my sister and my grandad on Sunday both of whom I haven't seen for 2 years! 

Ebay is great for maternity clothes Im sure you'll get some good bargains!

Bubble- Thanks, waiting is rubbish...Sorry to hear ur having a bad af, hope it eases off a bit  
Where are you going for your long weekend?


----------



## Guest

Hey ladies,

I have old clothes too lol, wear the same things all the time, that fit and are getting a bit old now lol. It is a noghtmare when you are an odd size ! I mean how can nothing fit out of 3 sizes.. So annoying ! Oh well i will find summat.

Hope your af eases off hun, horrible things they are.  

Stace - your weeknd sounds fun, dont feel guilty about havign a drink hun, a few wont hurt before you start tx, enjoy it while u can

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Becky   whats everyone got for lunch I have boring chicken and veg soup from m&s


----------



## Guest

I did post a reply but pc went all funny, try again lol

Boring salad sandwich on boring granary bread, cheese & onion crisps & fruit salad. Boring but looking forward to it lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

food   mmmmmmmm


----------



## Guest

Im munching now mmmmm  

On my own at work today, my colleague is off     happy days, i know that sounds mean but sometimes i like the peace

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im hoping the grumpy old bloke whos desk is behind mine doesnt come back this afternoon he never shuts up moaning!


----------



## Guest

Hee hee, fingers crossed

Went to my moms yday for lunch, she gave us a pressie full of goodies, opened it. Babygros, scratch mitts, a teddy etc, quite a few things. Couldnt believe it. I probably seemed so ungrateful and didnt mean to but we dont want things like that yet, its way too early, not till ive at least had scan, she siad oh im sorry i just wanted you to feel excited and pregant, im like yes i understand that but...

Oh felt awful but it is too early for that, i wish we could buy things but we cant. If she wants to get things then thats fine, but not give them us yet lol. Dont want to tempt fate

Sorry for another moan lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I completely understand that..You've been through so much and I guess you feel you don't want to jinx it.
when you get further along you'll be able to relax  

My cousin and my sister gave me some things last week... although it was very nice I'm not even pregnant yet.... I had a dream last night ...I did a pregnancy test last night and it was a digital it said 4+ weeks....they dont even say that do they?  

I was stood on top of a wooden bench in town and i read the test and jumped really high with excitement like 100ft in the air   wtf   trust me to have the weird dreams       weirdo


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats it, i just wish she had waited before she gave it me, i didnt even look at it all lol. Gave it to my sister to take to her house to keep for a bit, nik said he doesnt want them at ours lol

Aww thats nice of them but yes its not what you want is it lol.

Haha no they dont they do 1-2 wks, 2-3 wks and 3+ weeks lol, not a good idea to jump that high after finding out your preg lol. I have weird dreams too, well i normally do but thinking about it i havent had a weird one for a while lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I am slightly strange  
  

I've seen something nice to send you a bit later on because I was so happy for ur BFP  ... I havent sent you anything obvs for that same reason...
Everything will be fine for you hun I just know it... 

you must get excited tho still...thinking what u can buy....if its a boy/girl/twins etc.... 
Very nerve wracking tho I imagine..


----------



## Guest

Aww hun      

Yes i do, its hard not too. Cant wait till we can start to do the nursery, well till nik can lol, i will just give him instructions lol. Will feel so much better once ive seen it/them next thurs, i may start to think ahead a bit then, Still kind of on knicker watch, a lot of the girls on the wiaitng for early scans thread have been having spotting/bleeding so thats a bit worrying, but apparantly it can be normal. Fingers crossed for us so far though weve had nothing  

I feel very lucky at the mo that it has worked first time and that so far we have had no problems.

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My friend and my sister both had spotting and bleeding and they had healthy normal pregnancies..
it woudl be worrying because you would automically panic thinking you were losing the baby....

You'll find out at your scna if its one or two won't you?

Yeah get Nik working hard   loved the pancake video on ** that made me laugh  

Yes you are lucky that it's worked first time but you know that anyway  Told you it was those brazil nuts


----------



## Guest

Yup, its automatic to panic isnt it 

Yeah will find out if its one or two !! Exciting !!! Everyon keeps saying they reckon both fred & wilma will still be there, would be amazing if they were.

haha love them videos, did some more at my moms yesterday lol, they are funny  

Still eating the brazil nuts now   feel lucky but also guilty for those it doesnt work for

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

sorry ladies boss is in so not had alot of time to read through, feeling really really ill so may be off home sooner than planned the pains getting worse (it feels no word of a lie) like someone is bumping around in their like sharp popping sensations dont remeber having one this bad for a long long time   . Migraine on the way too, it never rains but it pour eh?? xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Don't feel guilty Becky I can understand why you might feel like that I would too.... almost worried to be happy as you feel for those who it hasn't worked for and you imagine how you would have felt in their position...

You're a good person Becky and you deserve it girl!!!

Bubble- I would go home if you're gettin worse- go and rest xxx how awful xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you hun, i know your right, but it is hard not to sometimes, it is so unfair that not everyone gets a bfp. well its not fair that we all have to go through this anyway but thats another story lol

Bubble - i agree, get yourself off home and curl up in bed with a hot water bottle

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I would necver ever begrudge a lady a BFP on FF who has had to struggle and want like we all have....

On the otherhand you hear of people getting pregnant and moaning deciding whether or not they want to keep it..... now that makes my blood boil!

xx


----------



## Guest

Same here !! soo annoying, want to slap some people and really have to bite tongue on ** sometimes !!

Sorry for delay, boss popped back  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning ladies    hoping I can get an appointment for this week or Monday
Doc emailed to say I can go in and sign consents etc.. hoping to plan whats goin to happen next.
My doctor isn't worried about my recip's paperwork turning up..  (why didn't they say that earlier on!)

Hiya Becky another day @ work  
Hope ur feeling better Bubble  
Hi Jelly   where r u lovely lady?  
Lou lou haven't heard from u either    

xxxx ringing @ 8.30am to get an appointment  before af on Tuesday next week   ....


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
things are moving along now stacey you'll be on your way before you know it.
cant wait till we see Mr Skull tomorrow night i'll have things on paper costings etc my bloods and swab results are back but cant get them cos i work during the time results are given grrrrr.
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey mel!

I phoned and spoke to my doctor she's getting the admin lady to ring me back with an appointment eek!
Im waiting by the phone! PLEASE RING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies,

not long now stacey.....bet your super excited now    

mel - bet you cant wait either hun....... exciting times


----------



## staceyemma

Treatment planning appointment next Wednesday at 12.00  
Oh yeah baby!
Af is due on Tuesday or Wednesday Im hoping it comes that Wednesday or later please be one day or more late as you usually are af   then hopefully I can start the pill and get going this cycle


----------



## melloumaw

really wishing   for a late AF for you honey,
i've emailed clinic asked them to send any info paperwork etc so i can get it all filled in ahead of time,their gonna be sick of me lol
Mr Skull said icsi may not be financially viable for us ? did he mean with having kids already just to leave it to ivf? too many questions going round my head and not enough sleep to cope with them  
morning lou hows you?
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

thanks mel   knowing my luck it'll be early  

you keep on at your clinic as much as you need to mel. AS I've found out they need a kick up the butt sometimes.

Not sure why he would say that has you partner got a good sperm count? etc... 


xx


----------



## lou-lou12

soo pleased for you stacey......the waiting really is the hardest part  

Hi mel im fine thank you... how you doing?


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Lou lou x  

How are you haven't heard off you in a few days! xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Fine thanks......feeling fat n frumpy   

in desperate need to start a healthy eating regime ASAP


----------



## melloumaw

we've both been sterilised but both have 3 kids each,maybe its to do with proven fertility or something,well i'll never find out 2nd guessing.
will know more tomorrow
mel x


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Stace - woohoo so excited for you hun  

Lou - hey hun hows you? Im feeling fat n frumpy too hun  

Mel - hey hun how you doing?

Bubble - hope your feeling better hun

Jelly - good luck today hun

xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

fat and frumpy ur preggers ladies


----------



## Guest

lol yeah but this isnt baby weight. I wont ever moan about baby weight, will gladly accept that   This is tx weight lol. Never knew would put so much on lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

ooh so Ive got it to come then?  
xx


----------



## Guest

Yes you have !!! LOL worth it though. The average on the threads seems to be between 10lbs & a stone lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

bluddy hell


----------



## Guest

Haha, ive not weighed myself. I darent lol. I have eaten more than normal so thats not helped and obv i satrted just before xmas so i have xmas weight too, but it really does make you put weight on lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Can you exercise during tx?
OMG so much going through my head now.. wondering whats going to happen next week!

xx


----------



## lou-lou12

I put on a stone during TX that included xmas weight too. I lost 1/2 a stone in a week after injections stopped and havent weighed since because im too scared


----------



## Guest

You can when d/r but not too much when stimming lol, you dont feel like exercising though, 

I weighed myself about a week into d/r and id put 4lb on which i was pleased about but havent done it since

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ohh ladies Im ever so excited now gimme loads drugs and needles   hee hee 

xx


----------



## Guest

Eeeek im so excited for you !! Doesnt seem like 5 mins since i was at your stage !

I feel really sick today ! yay

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

its a good sign   

Been a long old road getting here for me so hoping they get their butt smoving next week and tell me some dates.

What did you do at your planning appt?

xxx


----------



## Guest

It is ! Have had a few moments where ive felt queasy but they havent lasted that long, been feeling like this all morn so its great lol

Erm well we didnt ave a planning app as such. We had our first referral in oct when the cons said we needed ivf, then had to have a funding ass cos of nhs that was in nov. just to check we met criteria, then we had blood tests that day. It was decided on this app that i would start on not the next period but the one after cos i was due on in 2 days and it would be too soon cos of bloods etc, so i rang them on day 1 of my next next period lol (beg dec) and went in on day 21 to get meds and instructions, in between day 1 and day 21 they sent me my dates for scans etc

Hope htis makes sense

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes it makes sense   
It was actually the lady Im going to see (Amanda the gynaecologist/doctor) who answered the phone this morning.. the one Im always emailing...   ...awkward  

She got the recptionist to call me back and make appt, they originally offered me the 14th march! I asked if they had anything earlier of course  

She must of thought blimey she's keen!! She's really nice tho it feels good something is happening...  

stay away af until I tell u to come!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

How are we today

Stacey - I do hope you get started soon!!! when do you think it will be now?

Re weight..... I put on nearly a stone from tx!!!!   eekkk... ran 5 k, fri and 5k sat..... then ate so much at weekend hehehehehe DOH!!! weighed myself today at clinic and thought I was going to pass out!
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jelly!!!!  
Will find out next weds....at my appt

Well done on the running


----------



## Guest

It is fab that something is happening. Finally !! And you can ask so many questions you want answering and know for def when it is starting !! Dont blame you, 14th is ages away lol

Hey jelly - how did it go hun? 

xxx


----------



## Guest

I cant even run 5 metres let alone 5k  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

yeah jelly whats the verdict?!!!  

Becky


----------



## Jelly.B

before tx I used to be such a gym bunny lol, used to run 10k  .. now this weekend, 5k and I felt ill hehe.. oh well, I will get there, not like I am super big or anything, just all jeans and tops feels rather tight! Will spend some weeks now trying to get back on track!

Right, so we have set a date to start   end of March/beginning of April depending if af behaves  
xxx


----------



## Guest

yay thats fab hun xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

doing a short cycle so all will be a bit quicker.. however not sure if I will take a step back from keeping ppl updated about everything like last but will of course be here to support the rest of you guys  
xx


----------



## Guest

I know what you mean hun. I think if we were to do it again i wouldnt have told as many people, i think with the first time you are excited though so its hard. 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Absolutely lol. Been there done that as they say hehe  
xxx


----------



## Guest

Indeedy   I am excited for you. You and stace will be going through it at the same time  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

will hold everything crossed for you stacey for a start soon  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hopefully we'll be around the same time Jelly, I have to be on the pill a few weeks beforehand.
I'll know more next week   Exciting stuff!

Just went for lunch with my daddy 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Aw thats nice stace, are you close to your dad?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sort of, he's a good guy but let me down a lot when I was younger.
He always tried to buy my love with buying me toys when I just wanted a dad.
We see each maybe once a month.
I love him to bits quite worried as he's having a triple bypass soon   and he was talking to me at lunch about his will not what I wanted to talk about... He has a bad heart- had heart attackshis own fault he smokes like a train and is overweight and has diabetes. 

xx


----------



## Guest

Ah ok, hope his bypass goes ok. I know what you mean hun

My dad let me down lots when i was younger too, he is trying to make up for it now but will see.

xx


----------



## staceyemma

cheers Becky  
Looking forward to going home tonight hubby sent me a lovely text saying he can't wait xx
He's really positive about it all xxxx


----------



## Guest

Aw thats good. Positivity deffo helps. 

8 sleeps till your app

9 sleeps till i see fred & or wilma

zzz


----------



## Jelly.B

Families can be difficult.. wont even start on mine lol (reasons why I live in another country hehe)

Stacey - so excitited for you!! so nice that you finally have a date going forward!
Beckyboo - bet you cant wait!!!! cant wait to hear all about it  

I am going to be so busy ahead, moving house end of March, same area
sorting hols, hopefully driving through France June/July time
Sorting out Sweden trip, see family before Oz move in Sep
Sorting Oz move

my head is full!!!


----------



## staceyemma

8 sleeps for me   9 sleeps for u   Ooh Becky  

Jelly you sound like you are going to be sooo busy!!! Oz will be amazing!!! 
This summer my hubby is hoping to get a camper van and then we can drive across europe France etc… he's ever so excited 
Hoping his compensation money comes in time for the summer! I've told him he's taking me to the Bahamas but he has other ideas


----------



## Guest

Busy bee jelly - sounds fun

we will just be camping this year, again but i love it. we were going to camp suoth of france but that wont be happening now, maybe in a couple of years we will do that, will stick to this country for now lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

keeps my head busy I suppsoe from ivf and all of that lol

Stacey - that sounds exciting for sure   we are doing a cheapish hols this year as have so much outgoings coming up! We went to the maldives last year, loved it, but it cost 8k!! wont be doing that again anytime soon hehe
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

to be honest I'd like to see more of this country.... Scotland, Lake district etc..... it menat o be beautiful soem of scotland... the only thing is the drive up there its hours!!!


Time'll fly by for you Jelly- how are you feeling about your 2nd tx? xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive only ever been to scotland once and that was not for anything nice. I have family up there meant to be beautiful in places.

lakes is lovely, 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

where eva you go ladies, sure it will be lush!!  

Feel fine re next tx, (you know me   just want to lose some weight first and NEED TO STEP AWAY FROM THE WINE!! hehe got a month so so will have to get my running shoes on lol
xx


----------



## staceyemma

I had a few drinks saurday night..it was good how could I refuse if Im being offered champagne etc by my friend!!

I've been good with food until yesterday and today, will try and get some exercise in too maybe- exercise makes me feel great after but it's the inital 'doing it' I get lazy  

So any tips for me Jelly and Becky for the nearing tx ahead? xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

just be yourself hun, believe in everything you do and what vits you take. DONT read into things too much, easier said than done. Do what makes you happy hun  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly   I'm a serial 'googler' so I need to stay away from that  
NOt sure what to expect so I guess just go with the flow!

I have you lovely ladies each step of the way


----------



## Jelly.B

all drugs affect everyone differently.. I am on new drugs this time around so I will have no idea either hehe
You should and can still have a normal life throughout tx, gym, food and so on so dont read into things too much  
and you might be one of the lucky one and not put on weight   
xx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope so   
I'll make sure I dont consume too many fatty foods while tx I know you're supposed to up your protein aren't you?
What low in fat but high in protein?

I really hope it works this time for you Jelly   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

thats the thing tho, you up your protein and dont exercise as much=weight weight weight hehe

Quorn! Much more protein than fish or chicken   and low in fat   oh and eggs lol
xx

yeah me too hun, only time will tell hey....
xx


----------



## Guest

We are all differnt stace, just cos some of us put weight on doesnt mean you are going to. Just listen to your body. And dont pig outfor the sake of it lol

Mm love quorn

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Quorn.. have to remember that!!!   Ive tried the mince it was quite nice actually...

We're behind you all the way Jelly


----------



## Guest

Im not a veggie but i do eat more quorn than meat. yum yum

Stace - do you know what your plans are re work when you have your baby? I knwo its a way off yet but we do think about these things dont we lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies hope your all well,
i got mine and DH results back today hubbys seem to be middle of the normal range from what i can gather,but mine im not sure as im on the pill for irregular periods so dont think they'll read as normal lol (wasnt told to stop taking it)
results here: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281238.10
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Not sure yet I'm only covering maternity leave at the moment which ends July 2nd hoping she doesn't come back so I can have longer...

Have you thought about what you're going to do?

Theoretically I could be pregnant by July 2nd and not sure what I would do re. work...bit worried but will cross that bridge if it works for me xxx

Ooh sorry Mel I'm no good with these results- anyone else? xx I hope they're good for u


----------



## melloumaw

ooo stacey its so much more exciting when you have dates to work towards,your dates mirror when we would for a positive too
best of luck honey
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel just hope I get going soon!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

I dont eat meat so quorn and fish for me  

mel - oh exciting, you are one step closer now  
xx


----------



## melloumaw

i read your trying again jelly
fingers crossed for ya
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Just a quickie ladies as Im out all morning with students....

Hope you all have a fab day   this time next week I'll be leaping around the house excited about my appointment   I'll be back around 1ish I exopect xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Stacey got a a daa-ate!! Stacey got a da-ate!!!! Wooop woop going to start this thang!!! woop woop go see the baby making team!!   I'm over the moon and sat on a big fluffy pink cloud just for you hun!!!!  

That's it Stace you gave lift off, lots and lots of healthy eating and pretty follicles and piles and piles of baby dust for you!!!! so will that put you start date April for DR after the pill to cycle match or will you be end April  OMD!!! I am grinning ear to ear


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning bubble   how are you??!!!!!  

What have you been up to? Missed ya! Heading out for a run in a mo, need to be good good good  
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble thanks Hun you're so funny   that message made me smile  
Xxx 

Jelly hope u have a good run!! I'm buying some quorn today for tea xc hope
it's yummy xxx
Hey becky, Lou Lou and mel xx


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - most stores have lots of diff qourn, quorn chicken, mince, steaks lol. and all pretty yummy  
xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, how are we?

Im a bit sad today, our family cat has passed away this morn, he was 16 so was a good age but its so sad, he was a big monster i thought he would live forever lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awhh Becky I remember when we lost our fmaily dog, it was like a member of the fmaily   Hope ur ok hun xx how crap  16 is a good age what did u feed him on?! 

Can't imagine my Bruiser dying I love his so much he too is a big soft cuddly boy


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun it is so sad. He is the last to go. we had him & his twin sister (sooty & sweep), sweep died of a brain tumour when she was 8  and we had emma the dog, she died at 16 too but that was a few years ago. So sooty is the last to go   Im ok, saw him on sunday and he looked old, had lost so much weight, he was such a big cat, like yours a big cuddly toy lol.

He just ate normal food lol, sachets mixed with biccies. He would only eat the fish variety though not ones in gravy lol fussy sod

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks Huge hugs   , they leave little paw prints in your heart don't they, doesn't matter wether they leave us at 2 yrs or 20 we still love our fur babies   Lots of hugs xxxx

Stacey - When will you know more sweet pea!?!

Jelly - Hello my lovely emigrating pal! - aww miss you ladies too when I cant sneak on!

AFM - Feeling FAT! bloated and emotional, so about as sane as usual   Feel like this is NEVER going too happen still no more word from our clinic a week ago today we had our bloods so will prob check this time next week to see if results have come back. Still need to send my chlamdiya test off in the post (hope it doesn't break and give some poor postman/lady wee fingers)


----------



## staceyemma

My cat is fussy too he doesn't like the ones with Jelly on  
He struts around like he owns the place  

Its sad to see them when they are old isn't it? My old family dog she was on so much medication keeping her alive she'd had enough... it was awful I was there when she was put to sleep and I cried for days- sounds a little extreme but she really was part of the family    I well up if I think about it now  


Bubble- next weds I'll be at the clinic so I can ask as many questions as I like yay!!!!
I know it feels like it will never happen until I get dates set in stone and soemthing starts happening I feel like that too  


xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies    

It is so sad isnt it they really are part of the family. My step dad is burying sooty in the garden today with sweep & emma. They are under the greenhouse, help the tomatoes every year. And they were all from the farm my step dad used to work on, had them all as babies so it helps my step dad if hes close to them lol. The garden also has our old old cat that we had wheni was little, a rabbit & 7 hamsters lol Sooty is the first to die at home apart from the hamsters & rabbit. The reast have been bought home after being put to sleep which is awful, especially the dog, she was  big collie lol

anyway on to happier things

less than a week now stace yay

bubble i would ring them next week too. i know when we had our bloods they said they took a few weeks. 

Not too much waiting now hopefully girlies

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Hope that the fact he got to pass at home is of some comfort to you all, am sure all moggys would rather go in their homes with their humans near by if they had the choice, we lost our littlest fur baby in November, he was cremated and is in our hallway now where he used to sit to keep an eye on everyone  

Stacey - Have you started a list of questions? 

Jelly - How'd the run go hun ? 

Mel and Lou - hello if you're out there  p.s. my t-shirt arrived today, should have seen my bosses face when I showed him lol !!


----------



## Guest

Bubble - ye sit is nice knowing he went at home and didnt have the stress of going to the vets. He is under the greenhouse now.   to you too hun

lol re the t shirt  

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hello ladies,
sending   becky so sorry for you we bought my kali (cat) in april 2011 to substitute for a baby she will always be my fur baby (shes currently in season and yowling at the front door,indoor cat)
bubbles bet his face was a picture, i like the slogan t shirts mine says "im busy can i ignore you later?"
hi to lou and jelly
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel -Lol like it !! 

Just heard from my doctors the blood results are back already so they have faxed them to the clinic, one tick off the list


----------



## Guest

Thats fab bubble !! Whats next step?

Thanks mel aww bless, i remember my one cat once in season it was awful poor thing. I love cats. I had to rehome my 2 a few yrs ago (relationship break up etc) but i got to keep my dog. love him but would have rather kept my babies. Keep pestering nik for 2 more but he wont let me, esp now lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - The next step is my favourite   MORE WAITING xxx


----------



## Guest

what we waiting for now? I cant keep up sometimes   sorry xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

my protocol to be confirmed and PCT funding release (could be April or May) Sorry to be a whinging mardy bottom I can't help it I'm all waited out GIVE MY BABY MAKING DRUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGS!!!!


----------



## Guest

Ahhh yes !!! Come on bubbles hospital pull ya finger out !! Just think its march tomorrow, time really is flying. You will soon be injecting hun. You stace & jelly all together
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo  - sorry to hear about your news   I am an animal lover, hence why I cant even eat meat hehe..... my rabbit pasted away 5-6 months ago, such an awful time for me so totaly understand where you coming from. I cried more then  than I did  for my bfn on last cycle!! lol. Poor my guinea pig is all alone now, they where best friends    but I cant get another one as of move. He is happy inside now tho, got a huge cage   My cat seems a little bit too interested in him tho hehe

My plan when we moved to the country side was to set up a *holiday home* for rabbits and guinea pigs and if and once that worked I would ugrade and have a cat holiday home too  ; but decided very early re move to Oz so never had the chance to start it, (in my head I already had the website set up lol) but I might even try and do it in Oz now   just need to research the market for it.
Anyway, sending you loads of cuddles hun, so sorry  

Bubble - HURRAH! one step closer for sure! That is fab news. Now WE WANT dates   once you get this hun you will really feel like you are on your way  

Stacey - hope work was good hun and you had a good day. Your app soon   Be prepared for a lot of paperwork on that day!! lol.

Mel - how are you hun?? Hope you doing well, bet you cant wait to start  

sending you all my love and hope you all having a lovely evening. Sorry for late reply but as always, never incharge of laptop anymore lol
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies it's March!!!   

Roll on this planning appointment I can't wait  

Hey Jelly    heard it can take 60 mins to do the paperwork   Hope ur good hun  

Bubble- Each little thing takes you one step closer   xxx Its hard to wait about hun I know but you lovely girlies have kept me positive   I couldn't possibly feel any more positive about it all

Morning Becky not long til ur scan  

Hi Lou lou and Mel hope you're ok   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning all, had my consult last night all went well will link to it instead of rewriting lol http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281238.20
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hey Stacey - not long now for you   and exactly one month for me lol.
There was a lot of paperwork at my clinic first time, but they send us home with it to complete and then when you hand it back in, it takes them a few weeks to do there bits and thats before anything else can happen   but like I said, taht is my clinic not all works the same. This time around we have more paperwork but we can hand those in on day one when we start.

Mel - hello you, so glad it all went well for you   you feeling psoitive I hope   
xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi jelly,glad things are moving for you,
yeah positive but think i have a bug at the mo bad headaches making me physically sick and a dodgy tummy,hope its not my migraines coming back
always something lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

is it the stress of it all? I have had bad headaches for some time, since last cycle, but think its a tension one...

Hope you feel better soon hun
xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

i suppose it could be it did start yesterday and i was violently ill just before we set off
oh well nearly the weekend
take care 
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies! I hope you're all tip top super today  

Jelly - One month today!! how are you feeling about it all now, did you decide upon immunes in the end? lots of love and babydust for you hun! You will be emigrating with a bump on board I can feel it right down to my tippy toes. Tension headaches are mean beans but some paracetamol and a chillax always helps  

Stacey - The next week will feel so long cause you're so excited but we're all here !! eeeek      

Mel - Hope you're feeling better soon hun, it's horrible when you get a bug. How are you feeling about yesterdays appointment has your DH said much more about eggshare since you saw Mr Skull?  xxx

Becks and Lou - Lots of love to you both and the bumps, not long till scan day!!!!!!!!   
Becks hope you're feeling a bit better after yesterdays sadness xxxxxx


Well spoke to my clinic today to confim bloods are back and get an update, at the minute it's looking most likely I won't be able to start my two months DR untill mid/end of May so wont be anywhere till July /Aug time really.  Will get my protocol some time in late April 

Fell pants about it, but nothing I can do to change it unless I find a magic wand.    Avoided fat club this week my pal felt I would beenfit more from Ben & Jerrys and wine (I enjoyed her idea imenseley). Not sure what the scales will say next week but lets face it I have PLENTY of weeks left before I get started so one week off won't kill me  . 
Thinking more about the realistic fact that DH and I may have to accept this year could be the end of our tx journey, I always said we'd give it a couple of tries but don't know that either of us  can do the months of limbo again (I know not to make any decisions right now, and that we may feel differently after tx). ANYWAY thats enough depression   ! 

Back to the positivity mobile


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - waiting is just pants!! I know hun and I do really feel for you   wine helps for sure, my motto anyway hehe
And who knows, you could be first time lucky so please please please get that thought out of your pretty little head ok! Orders from jelly!!

And IF (and taht is a big IF) it doesnt work the first time around, it will be soooo much quicker second time around hun, as they have everything they need that time around, and know how you responded to last cycle and so on.... so all in all no matter what, it will all become soo much easier ok! Promise you that  

But do moan away hun, only thing that helps in these situations!! and wino   and chocolate   and cake   should I go on.... nooooo hehe, my thighs are growing on just the thought of it!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly -   You dont know how much better you just me me feel, thanks hun. I do feel guilty moaning on what is such an amazingly possitive thread, but equally feel so out of place anywhere else   ! I so deeply admire the ladies on here who have the giant armor plated kahunas to do this time and time again, after just 3 IUI and half an IVF wait I feel frazzled at times.
I always thought I was quite strong and possitive but I keep letting myself down at the minute. 
Maybe it's all the AF hormones (after all I'm not used to them   )
Thank FF for you guys and your exteremly patient and supportive natures. 
xx


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon lovelies

Im good, better than yesterday. Me & my mom went out for our tea last night so that was nice  

This time next week i will have seen whether its just one or both fred & wilma are present !! So excited !!

Bubble - the wait is awful but it really does fly i know that doesn thelp you. We are all here for you hun.

Jelly - woohoo one month today, excited for you 

Stace - hey hun hope youre ok? 

Lou - hey hun, hows you?

Mel - hope youre fellig better soon hun

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Did you go anywhere nice Becks - Love eating out always feels like a real treat  ! thanks hun know you're right think I'm just a bit tired and over the top today xxxx


----------



## Guest

we just went to a nice pub up the road, had lasagne & chips, yummy !!

Hows the af pains hun?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

settled now thanks, think it just needed to get out of my system lol! wonder if I'll get another before May? 
AF watch how exciting   Maybe I should buy a dildocam for home so I can do my own treatment watch  

DAY 17 - Bubbles follicles are having an ovary party, the cysts are in the diary room ..


----------



## Guest

Lol you do make me chuckle hun   

How do they work all the treatment out if yiou dont get the regular periods? I mean like i had to ring the clinic on my day one and start injecting on day 21, So if you dont get one how will they do it? Sorry if silly question lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

It's not a silly question hun! it's a very good one, honest answer ....   I'm not entirely clear on that, I think basically they put me on a DR drug that forces two months or consecutive AF (the tablets) as my lining gets pretty thick over time (mmmmm nice tmi alert)....

I know for my IUI cycles they started me on Provera (you take it for 5 days and it forces as AF within two weeks of the last tablet) 

Apparently it will all be explained on my protocol which I may get in April if I'm lucky and havent dug a giant hole in my back garden and resorted to living inside it as an escape from all this waiting, mind you considering the railway embankment is quite overgrown with trees I could just pretend to be a gorilla in the mist untill May ..... can you tell I'm having an odd day


----------



## Guest

Ah ok that kinda makes sense then . Its amazing isnt it all the things they can do !!

Haha yes you can tell  How did you get on with the garden on saturday?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Not to badly thanks hun me and DH worked on it all day Saturday and Sunday and he cleared alot of the overgrown bushes/trees Monday night while I was at darts so earnt himself some brownie points!  

How's Nick? did you have a good weekend? he was taking you shopping and out for the day wasn't he? hows the excitment levels??


----------



## Guest

Aw thats good  Bless him. Are you taking before & after pics? Are you doing any more this weekend?

Yes we had a lovely weekend thanks, did a bit of shopping although nothing fit me lol. And had lunch out that probably didnt help lol. Went to my moms for sunday lunch so that was lovely too 

Very excited now, less than a week to go (only just lol) cant wait. 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hubby is taking pictures  to keep a scrap book of things we've done  


Just think when you've seen that little heartbeat (or two) then you can go maternity clothes shopping !! specially if its twinnies (but then they dont always know at the first scan do they cause the second can be hiding?) It's so magic to think it's happened for you hun. Glad us ladies got to share your journey with you   


Any more pg symptoms ?? 
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles,no hubby wants to left alone with as much info as i can find and give him chance to think it all over
he says we will do it either with or without eggshare,just need to give him time to think
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Mel, it's a big decision but good that you're talking about it openly with eachother  hope that you both a reach a happy decision and are ready to go soon ! Lots of fingers toes and arms crossed for you !


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies

just been out for another 5k run   its sooooo lovely out. Roll on summer I say  
need to keep this running up for sure, my fat belly is taking over my body!!! aarrgghhhh... even man was nice to tell me that I am getting muffin tops   NICE! hehe

Mel - take time to think about it, sure you will both agree what works for you  

Hope you all having a good day  
xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LADIES LADIES LADIES !!!!!!!! I HAVE NEWS!!!!! 


     The lovely amazing staff at my clinic have been having a giggle at my requests for a magic wand to speed things up a bit and have spoken to my consultant, she has agreed said I can start the Norethisterone tablets via my GP ..... NOW!!!! that means by May I'll have pretty mcuh done my two months of them ready for whatever they give me next   !!!! 

The GP's surgery have said as long as I can get the clinic to fax a letter asking for them to prescribe it shouldn't be an issue, hopefully my consultant will send them a fax tomorrow and as soon as the tablets arrive I can start !!! 

I'm not 100% sure I will be straight onto Stimms in May but will be two months closer too them  
I might not be to far behind now after all !!

xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay for you bubbles bet your so pleased one more thing ticked off the list
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG bubbles  - I am sooooo happy for you! I am jumping up and down!!! man is asking what is wrong hehehe. OMG!!! that is just such fab news!!!!! I cant even get the words out of my mouth!!!!!!!     hurrrraaaahhhhhh!!!!!
sending you loads of hugs hun!!!!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.

Bubble- Not long now hun ..... bet your so excited

Jelly - well done for the running hun....i cant get motivated for nothing lately x  

Becky - soo sorry to hear about your cat doll  

Mel - glad your consult went well....... Not being able to remain anonymous was the reason me and DH decided against egg sharing....our TX would have only cost 2,000 instead of the 5,500 but i just wasnt prepared to take the risk  

Stacey - how are you hun?? xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly your post really made me smile a giggle, I had to show the man! His reply was we're all as mad as each other (said by him with a big grin)!. Hoping to have confirmation from the clinic today that they have faxed the request after that guess it depends how soon they get tablets in!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy I could cry, feel like someone up there decided we deserved a helping hand. I know its only a really small part of the tx but you ladies know how much each tiny fragment means  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Heloo loverly jubberly ladies it's Friday!! wooo!!!! Missed u all yesterday as was sooo busy at work!

Fantastic news Bubble    after all we're in ~March already- bet that's cheered you up  - if you get down hunny spill to us that's what we're here for god knows how many times u all picked me up waiting about   I'm so happy for u Bubble it's amazing the silly small things that we get excited about and mean so much to us. C'mon lets hope this fax hurries up! Keep on at em it worked for me!

Lou-lou and Becky not long until your scans woo woo   ! I bet Fred and wilma are there Becky hee hee   

Mel- I thought long and hard about egg sharing, theres the obvious benfits such as reduced costs... for my ICSI cycle its costing a grand total of £700, It's possible that I won't need to use all of my eggs some embryos might get frozen and wasted so figured helping someone else out was a kind thing to do.

I figured egg sharing could quite possibly be one of the nicest things to do for someone. Knowing that feeling of wanting a baby, I understand how that lady feels-she too has to deal with the fact her baby won't be genetically hers... so it's not just how I feel. 
I know in my heart right now she is as excited as me and grateful. As for the child coming to find you at 18.. its not like they will turn up and say 'you gave me up' its not like adoption or fostering, not like I will even give birth to the baby. I feel I could cope them turning up on my doorstep..who says their treatment will definitely work.  It's not for everyone Mel some women it sounds alien to share your eggs... my family and my DH think its an amazing thing to do and to be honest I feel so good about it all   , had plenty of time to think... Im excited for my recipient too. We need more of my genes on the planet too  

Jelly- Well done on the running   steady on or they'll be nothing left of you!!!  
Excited for you too Jelly  

AFM- I have Tuesday and Wednesday off next week   the night before appt me and hubby are going for a posh meal very civilised ha ha - just you wait til Ive had a glass of wine! 

Love you girlies Im feeling the love today


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Bubble - that is fantastic news !! So pleased for you hun  

How is everyone?

Happy friday peeps

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

thanks for that stacey,Mr Skull suggested that if we do decide to share to find out if the recipient gets pregnant then we will be better prepared for the future,im fine with the eggshare just hubby needs to get his head round it,we have about 6 weeks before we find out if we're suitable anyway,
bubbles so pleased for you 
hope your all well ladies
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey- You lucky lady you! is your man having two days off aswell ??  Will be lovely for you to have some ''Stacey time''  

Posh meal eh ??  sounds like a plan, with all the stress and excitement getting so close you both deserve some treats (if I'm lucky mine may take me to a McD's drive through   )

Cannot wait to hear all about your appointment and what comes next!!! I'm sure your recipient will be thrilled and desperate for news at her end too, hope you make millions of little eggs (in a safe no OHSS way)  

RE DONATION: I can understand why the lack of annonimity is so daunting to many couples in terms of sharing, it won't be right for everyone after all  . Friends I have chatted with about about it ALL seem to have very individual feelings about it all, mine has been biased by my own need for treatment but also my own adoption at a few months old.

Whatever path we all take, that road will be our own and we will all still be there with hugs and laughter when we meet at the crossroads   Thats what us FF pals are for  

Well feeling vey smiley today ladies which is nice after yesterday, even the final cramps and stabs of af pain wont shake my resolve to enjoy the fact I get to start tx so soon, fingers crossed nothing gets in the way, or turned down last minute


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel and Becks and Lou -   yay for us !!!


----------



## Guest

That was all very well said bubble  

Stace posh meal does sound lovely  Make the most of having the wine now before you start tx 

I got 2 days off next week too, thurs & fri woohoo  


xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol at Becks and Stacey - Thats it I'm booking a day off I'm jealous, must keep up with the Joness'


----------



## Guest

Haha   Im off thurs cos of scan, app is at 11, its an hour away so may aswell have the day off lol. And you just cant go back into work on a friday can you    

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

round of      for madam speaker bubbles
beautifully put honey
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Wow everyones really happy today  
Yay it's Friday! Yes Hubby is off tues and weds next week too xxx
Sorry it's short but on my phone 
Becky it would be wrong to go back Friday  
Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Ladies I take my hat off to you all.....I think your all amazing for egg sharing

We all know how hard it is to deal with the thought of maybe never being a mammy, and to give that gift to another lady is amazing
I just have the wrong personality, I am a real worrier and don't think I would have been able to get on with things without thinking about it constantly, but like Bubble said each person is different and I think your all bloody fab for doing it anyway!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

**** ME!!

Ladies I'm completely knocked down by a feather, my clinic just called, it's all changed AGAIN! I'm starting this cycle, they feel my natural AF means now is the best time to start drugs this month EC expected 1st week of April  

Someone catch me I'm going giddy


----------



## Guest

OMG bubble that is fantastic !!! So so pleased for you !! How you feeling?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

WOOOOOOOOOOOWEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## staceyemma

BAck in the office now girls   Done enough work for today so play time on FF!


----------



## Guest

woo woo !!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm in absolute shock I didnt think it was possible at all .... but so so happy  . 
Now i get to cycle with Jelly and Stace pretty much  

Hubbys is completely blown away!!  

Boss is NOT so happy as is clashing with his golf holiday but I've promised to find office cover and be availiable 24/7 by phone so thats the best he's going to get !!


----------



## Guest

Aww i bet you are hun !! Its amazing, i am so pleased. Fab you will all be together    

Oh well, poo happens, its only golf this is more important !!!!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

What a great day  
So happy for u bubble  you may even be ahead of me   I dont know exactly when I am starting yet  
Roll on Wednesday and I will have more info!
How are you Becky? Excited about ur scan xxx


----------



## Guest

Roll on wednesday indeedy hun  

Im good thanks cant wait for thurs, so excited. There has been lots of twinnies on the early scan thread  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool   what time is your scan?

Hoping af stays away until Wednesday xxx anytime Wednesday or later is fine  
Trying to find out what day of your cycle they start you on the pill read soemwhere its day 2..I may be in time anyway... Oooh I wish I knew whats going to happen


----------



## Guest

My scan is at 11am  so will be leaving about 9.30-10.00

We are praying it stays away for you. Oh i hope you are in time on this cycle, fingers crossed !!

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just sent an email can't stand the guessing anymore   -

Hi Amanda,

Just wondering what day of my period wouId I commence the pill?

My period is due the day of my appointment which is next Wednesday (typical!)

Just wondering if it's worth me getting the pill from my doctors in case its a day early- I'm guessing you start the pill day one of your cycle? Knowing my luck I'll miss the start day by a day or so :-D

thanks Amanda

Have a great weekend

Stacey xxx


----------



## Guest

Good for you hun, no harm in asking and if it helps you start this month then yay  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

You know me 'ol impatient Stacey  

I have my nephews overnight again tonight should be fun!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Hope they reply nice and quick fingers tightly crossed!!   I think we'll all be pretty close together cycling wise (we've deffinately done enough waiting) have told my mum and two closest pals, mum cried awwwww  
Wednesday cant come soon enough my hun! You'll be a fully information loaded top class egg making machine in no time   !! Yay for Stacey and her man !


Becks - Thursday we will ALLL be here with baited breath hun can't wait to hear your super happy report     !!!!

We'll be bugging Stace for info on Wednesday and you for info on Thurs   

Lou lou - is your scan Thurs too , aww feling the excitment and love on this thread!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Nusy & energetic night for you then hun   All four of them?

xxx


----------



## Guest

That should have said busy not nusy lol

I shall be texting with the Fred & Wilma update  I cant wait to see them/it lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

No just the two older ones couldn't have all 4 overnight...   
Just my lil Charlie and Rio tonight  

Yeah you'll definitely have to text me what if the two have split and you have 4   
You have any plans this weekend? x


----------



## staceyemma

Sorry Bubble I didn't see your reply!!! Doh silly me!

Good things come to those who wait... must be us hey!!! xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Imagine 4 !! Yowser xxx


----------



## Guest

Omg dont say that, i couldnt cope with 4 !! LOL, hopefully they havent split but fred & wilma are still there 

niks parents are coming over tomorrow, theyve been in Cape Verde for 2 weeks. NIks playing golf with his dad in the afternoon and im going shopping with his mom. Then sunday wolves are on tv so we will be watchign that zzzzzz and niks cooking a roast  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds great Becky   so glad its the weekend! 
Hoping running around this weekend will keep af at bay or at least prevent it coming early.

Weekends fly by   then I only have to work Monday and I have Tues and Weds off.


----------



## lou-lou12

Sooo pleased for you bubble

Hope you ladies are having a lovely day, in work at the moment so can't reply often xx


----------



## Guest

My boss is lurking too, hope he goes soon its friday afternoon rarrr !! 

Only mon, tues & wed in work for me 

Cant beleive it is the weekened already, it comes round so quick

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

This time next week I'll know more thats such a reassuring feeling xxx
Hoping Amanda gets back to me tonight so I know whether I need to go and get the pill


----------



## Guest

You must text me if she emails you !!

It is so much more reassuring when you know more, esp in your situation when you just dont know what is going on

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah I cant stand not knowing everything!!!! Im wondering whether I should have a list of questions ready for my appt... I guess the main one is when can I start!!! Apparently there's lots of paperwork to fill out but thats ok Im an expert with paperwork


----------



## Guest

Yes have a list hun cos you will forget things honestly. Its worth writing things down, we have all done it

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

WOW Bubbles so excited for you, it made me a bit emotional lol silly me,i just cant wait to jump on this train,i've just finished my last pill induced AF, please let me cycle normally after all these years on the pill,roll on 4 weeks time for a natural AF
all the best lots of   today yay
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel ! 

Stacey can you fill in my paperwork too lol  


xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Will do Becky  

Of course Bubble anythign for u dearie    

Hoping u get that natural af Mel  

Roll on next week!!!!!!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

update my DH has agreed to eggshare if we're suitable
have a great w/end
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Great news mel are you happy with that.. 
As my Af is due the day of my appointment and I thought I would miss starting taking the pill this cycle.. I sent an email to my clinic and got this reply...

Hi Stacey,
No can start it in first 5 days, so we’ll give you some from here don’t worry
See you next week
amanda

Looks like I'll be starting this cycle oh yeah!! Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

over the moon stacey
so pleased for you   its all go go go on this thread at the moment
keep us informed honey
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies.. late reply as always....

just been reasing back and OMG bubble!!!!!!!

I cant even tel you how happy I am for you!!! I started crying reading it!!!! Man asked (as always) whats worng.. now he tells me I have some issues hehe.. I am always sooo happy for others!! hehe but how can I not be!!! I cant believe you are starting now.. HOW DO YOU FEEL? OH MY GOD!!!!! 
NO MORE WINE!! YOU HEAR!! hehe
I am over the moon for you and soooo super excited!! sending you all my love!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - WOOOOOOOOP WOOOOOOOOP!!!     YAY!!! that's it you me n the awesome Jelly are ready to lock and load!!! ( I love amanda on your behalf for sending good news   ) You must be over the moon  , how's man? is he excited or playing it cool (well they like to think they're the kins of cool don't they   ) 
So exciting you will be starting Wednesday and I should be starting my 10 days of Norethisterone on March 15th, can't believe I actually get to start so soon.  How long will you be on the pill for? is it a full month or will it be the same as mine which is ten days?? Are you upping/taking any particular suppliments now it's all go 

Jelly - Whens you official start date now ?? thanks so much hun for your support, you are such an amazing positive force and it is VERY appreciated (I'm getting all teary now.... in a good way of course). 

Mell - lets hope the clinic hurry up and give you the all systems go on egg sharing soon, I'll be sending lots of luck and   from here wishing them to speed along!!!

MY EC could be on Daves birthday    so he and my mum are convinced it's a sign, I'm getting over the shock now I think, but the adrenaline is increadable very emotional too as now it's so close there's a hundred and one things I'm worried I ahvent been doing right (cause I thought I had more time) I'd stopped my pregnacre because I didnt think they'd be wanting my eggs till Julyish after two months as originally planned for my DR.... Plus had some naughty drink this week a few times... (first time in weeks) now I'm worried that will mean any eggs this cycle are already pickled  Thats if I have any lol ! It would be 100% totally me and DH if all of my 40+ antral follicles fire out empty packets ................................. I love my clinic cause the ladies there have clearly pushed for me ... I'm rambling now, I will go away and have a cup of tea    Jelly/Becks - is this pre-match terror normal  


  I'm actually starting NOW, THIS MONTH


----------



## Jelly.B

stacey - missed your email!!! OMG - you are starting too!!!!!!!!! This is such lovely news!! How do you feel? Bet man super excited too!!!

This is a good sign ladies, you all very close to a new start  

Bubble- dont worry that you have had a few drinks, or alot hehe.. your eggs will be just fine dont you worry  

depending on how things plans, but looks like we could all be going thru EC in April   and all be close to 2ww together.. just think its just such a sgood sign
xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

an awesome April ahead ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   for us all we may be meeting sooner than we thought


----------



## hopepaige

Hey there everyone...
Just saw this post and thought i would say hi and hope to join in with you guys... 
im also starting in April for my 2nd IVF cycle... excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## Jelly.B

hopepaige - welcome hun!!! when do you start? long or short cycle?

this forum is pretty quiet over the weekend, but plenty always going on when Monday comes along  

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

THANKS Jellyburchnall
well im due my af anytime now and then the preps will begin so quiet excited and hoping for that BFP as the BFN in dec really destroyed me.  Bein reading all links since then but only really got the courage to post today and hope to try get my spirits up again....  how are things goin with you... when is your big start?


----------



## Jelly.B

so sorry it didnt work last time hun.. didnt for me either as you can see on my signature.... 

Lets   for a happier April lol. Few of us doing it together or near eachother now so that is simply wicked  

I start (should af be on time) around 1st April.  
xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

im so sorry for you to love.. sorry didnt see that. hope you keeping positive and yeah roll on 1st april    
i just cant believe the support and love out there its so awesome and just today given me a bit more hope


----------



## Jelly.B

I am sure you will be just fine this time around hun  

girls on this forum are fab!!!
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble I'm not sure how long I'll be on the pill...I won't be far behind you if I take the pill for 3 weeks (the longest it will be) then start down reg should be around end march beginning April. I guess it depends how long they put me on the pill. Will be so glad to gt going! 

Hope it's not too long. I've Been on pregnacare conception. plus royal jelly for over 4 months now.
Hubbys on wellman conception plus extra vit c and zinc.

Hope ur ok jelly   things are getting excitin again!
I think we'll be so close 2ww xxx do you start down reg 1st April? Are you on short/long protocol? Not sure Wht they'll put me on  

Hi hopepaige welcome xxxx
Hi mel how u feeling today xx
And becky... U won't see this til Monday but here's a hug for u xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Welcome Hopepaige!!   , always good to have some new ladies jump on the thread and join our crazy convos. Sorry that your first tx wasn't the one, but lots of   that second is best for you xxxx

A pal of mine gave me a fantatsic quote the other day which I think sums us  ladies on this thread up quite well
'' I'm not random, you just can't think as fast as me'' Quite active on here this weekend, clearly our superpowers are not else where required! Hubby's gardening like a madman today I'm taking it easy, don't want to be lazy but also know that my body will go through alot in the next few weeks so don't want to exhaust myself before we even get there   . 

I'm going to try and research some advice for tx start re: rest & relaxatiion thought I had alot longer to look into it all and we all know I like my action plans hee hee

Lots of love and funky weekend wishes for my fab ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies - I have now got an iPad hurrah so can stay in touch 24/7 hehe. Couldn't wait for iPad 3 and thought that really I don't need the new tech stuff so there. I'm like a child sitting here plaing with it lol!

Main thing is - so much happening now with you guys and I want to be here for ya all  
And now I can hehe

Stacey - I am not doing d/r so straight infor stims for me, much quicker. Great job keeping up with vits  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi homepaige,
welcome
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Yey jelly has an iPad  
I love my iPhone and my iMac so I would love an iPad xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Finally I can keep up to date with you all


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol! Love having a new gadget  !! Mans out tonight with pals watching some bad tv so trying to amuse myself whilst attempting to stay sane


----------



## Jelly.B

I love having nights in on my own  
My Swedish friend Patrik is staying at ours for the weekend, so been having some nice food and lots of wino!!!
Hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone
Thanks for such a warm welcome i feel so excited for such positive support and of course   for all of us  
Bein catching up on your journeys and well there is definately some exciting times happening out there......
Mel, Stacey and Bubble you guys r ready to go and so   to you all and keep updates with all your happy news 
Jelly just like me we have about a mth or so to go and so cause its the weekend i think ill join you on that wino


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies - its snowing here!!!! Eeeeekkkkk..... Want summer!
Day on sofa for sure.  

Hope you all having a lush weekend
Xxxxxxxx

LOVING MY IPAD  
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Snowing!!! OMG!
Im having a sofa day today too  
Glad ur enjoying the iPad   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stopped now thank god lol

Love Sunday's on sofa hehe, want crisps now tho but too lazy to head out hehe
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mmm jelly what crisps do you fancy. I tried quorn mince and quorn chicken style pieces yu
Yum quorn is good. Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Might have to get my fat bum off the sofa and head to shop lol.....

Quern is yum yum yum lol

Glad you like it sweetie, I live on it and fish of course. Mark thinks its a bit tasteless, so I just put loads of spices on it for him  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Did you go to the shop? Xxx
Can't believe it's Monday again tomorrow so glad it's going quick 3 sleeps til my planning appointment. 
I have work tomorrow but then Tuesday and Wednesday off


----------



## Jelly.B

No, been good, boring! Hehe
On a good note, got period pins so hoping it means it's on time!!  
Any lateness will affect my starting date next month!   

Not long for you know sweetie   what day and. Time is it again?
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wednesday at 12.00  
Good sign period arrived  

Glad it's all seemin to finally be moving... Took long enough

How long will u stim for? Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Well we hoping af will how up and it's not just my body playing tricks on me lol.... Do an af dance for me hehehe

OMG, roll on wednesday!!!! I really hope they get you started there and then  

Should all go to plan, I stim for around to weeks 
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

SHOW up that is!! I am to quick or iPad lol
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I knew what you meant  

Here's a little Af dance just for u


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe thanks Hun  

Speak tomorrow   remember to take all your vits and drink plenty of water daily   not long now!!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Well AF arrived today 2 days early   typical  
So glad I can start pill within first five days, my appt on weds means it'll be day 3
still hope I'm ok to get going   Until the appointment I have so many questions unanswered

Hows everyone else? Hope everyone had a good weekend   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

love the quorn sausages even Dh says they're tasty! (And he's a fussy customer). So excited this week for my ladies! Two sleeps till Staceys app and three sleeps till Becks Scan (think Lou Lou too) its all happening on this thread! 

Mel/hope - Hope you're both a ok!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I'm excited Bubble   Im excited for u too! 
Lets have another week o0f happiness ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Feeling the love on this thread hehe

Bubble - hope you had a lovely weekend   when is your app? When do you start?
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly Loving ur new signature- Icsi April   woo!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, no dates or info tho as keeping it low key hehe

Might change my pic too, put little cat on lol
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I want to change my pic too  
I can't wait to have dates   I'm so so excited   Still can't believe how massive this thread is.
I'm taking my vits and will start my drinking water this week- do you think it will help? Guess it can't do any harm..Roll on Wednesday I'll be ecstatic driving down to the clinic    better get DH to drive I think


----------



## Jelly.B

Water is fab and a cheap way of flushing out your toxins   so drink drink drink, later it helps prevent you from getting ohss! But start now Hun  

Bet you can't wait for dates!! I'm soooooo excited for you lol

Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Will do  

Are you trying anything different this cycle Jelly-vitamins etc..., I assume you're still continuing with acupuncture?  
x


----------



## Jelly.B

I have added aptimist, but that's it. (pollen, royal jelly and propolis ) I take slightly different things from you guys perhaps buts more because of  to try and help my eggies  

Had acupuncture last Friday   and seeing him gain this Friday, loooove it! He is so great, although he wasn't too happy how I was handled last time.... Thru EC...... Oh well, he's got such a good heart bless him. You doing acupuncture?
Xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning ladies  

How was the weekend?

So much happening this week isnt there !!Eeeeek !!

Not had chance to read up on what youve been chatting about over the weekend, will have a read in a bit

Hope you are all good  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning beckyboo  
Not long for you now  
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, not long indeedy  Getting nervous now.
Hows you?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

So excited for you!!  

I am good ta Hun, just waiting for af!! Lol
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun   Im excited too and feel soo sick lol

Waiting as always lol, when do you think af is due?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I bet lol

Today!! But know it can be late because of last tx but can def feel it lurking lol
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly- Royal Jelly is meant to be fab I'm taking those too  
I prob won't be trying acupuncture as wont have the money car needed new tyres, car tax due plus my car is in for MOT today   everything is so expensive nowadays!!

Im doing my NVQ assessors qualification starting 23rd March something I wanted to do last year... I can then assess students on apprenticeships in addition to my current role..I wanted so much to do this last year but now I'm not so bothered about it   I guess if my boss is paying for me to do it and it'll keep my mind occupied  throughout tx it can't be a bad thing!

Becky- Hey hun! 2 sleeps for me and 3 sleeps for u! U'll be fine hun    
Cant believe af turned up today but hey ho I'll still be able to start the pill wednesday   better had   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Jelly hope the witch arrives soon! (Love the way before tx we all actually like the old biddy) stooopid work pc is not working properly so reliant on my Crapberry. So aplogies for vagueness!! Xx


----------



## Guest

Its all expense isnt it, always something popping up to be paid for  

Ive just booked my week off work in july for our holiday, so im excited for that yay !! 

That sounds good stace, good luck hun. Deffo do if boss paying   sorry af came but at least you can still start the pill so thats good !

Jelly - hope your af comes soon hun, you starting on the next one not this one?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm starting on the next one, so a month of pure health coming up - BORING!! Hehe


----------



## Guest

Hee hee   be worth it  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sounds like we're all busy bees! Staceys tx and training! Jelly getting fit n preparing for April, n Becks getting ready for her holibobs!!!you'll be bumpalicious bt July  !!! 
Where's Lou Mell and Hope today? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls just come out of a meeting zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  

Tell me about it Becky, my car is so expensive to tax- £135 for 6 months   it is very sporty maybe I need to downgrade engine size

Ohhh Jelly I must be healthy too he he  

Sun is coming through the window at my desk and warming me up   , if I close my eyes I can pretend Im in Mexico


----------



## Guest

Hey bubble - yes i will have a nice bump when on my holibobs hopefully, means i get out of helping put the tent up   Hows you today?

Stace - ouchy !! Yes maybe, esp when you have a wee one on the way   We have a boring basic car, cheap to run  

Sun is out here too yay !! Spring is on the way  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I may need a 4 door anyway       pleasey I been a good girl


----------



## Guest

You will need a 4 door  

Ours is a 2 door, its going to be fun camping, we had a bigger car last time we went but had to downsize for various reasons. Planning on upgrading next year as will need bigger then, Want a people carrier, like a picasso or summat. Very boring i know but it will be ideal for us cos of baby/babies & camping lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope so Becky   Feeling positive    excited, scared, all at the same time  
  

My sister has a Renault Scenic to fit her tribe into


----------



## Guest

Positive is the way forward   2 more sleeps hun, have you done your list?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

No not yet any ideas what I need to be asking them? xxx
Off to buy lunch and nuts in 10 mins   yum yum


----------



## Guest

Difficult cos your situation is different to mine, and tx etc. 
How long you going to be on the pill for? 
How long will you d/r & stim for?
When do they expect ec & et to be? 
They may not be forthcoming in giving you this info so you may need to ask. Some are very vague and unless you ask dont tell you lol. 

Im starving, lunchtime yay, ive got cheese & tomaoto sandwich and a bag of french fries lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey you be just fine  
Just ask everything that is on your mind. No questions are silly ok  

Just packing up some rooms at mo, moving in 2 weeks time...eeeekkkk but will log in from time to time lol

Xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

You moving before the big move Jelly ? You going far?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wow jelly exciting times bet u cant wait!!!!  

im having soup and nuts ( not together of course   )

Im sure I'll ask lots of questions and I wont leave until I know everything- thats just me!!


----------



## Guest

So excited for you !!

Im full now, had a creme egg too  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm nuts   marks and spencer do a mini 70g pot for £1 with cashews, Almonds, Brazil Nuts and hazelnuts and they are yummy 

Roll on 4pm today then I have 2 days off!!! Hoping my car passes its MOT at 2pm


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - will you be able to update us Weds chicken? if not i will keep an eye out Thursday!!  

Jelly - you have alot happening girl!! do you ever fancy a rest   ! Hope the packing goes smoothly, I'm weird love moving but thats just me, like the whole something new   

Becks - Glad youre enjoying some choccie naughtyness, I fell of the diet wagon with a kaboom after AF arrived need to hop back on now as my naughtiness is timed badly   Still struggling to beleive it! No post today from the clinic (popped home at lunch to check) but will ask for a copy tomorrow whilst I'm nipping in to the clinic anyways ! 

Need to tell my pal BOB tonight   things are finally good with us but think this could spoil it (but know she would be more upset if i dont tell her aboutt tx happening now) DH is unhappy with me as he says I'm stressing myself out but my pals really matter to me

Oh well poo on a stick n all that!


----------



## staceyemma

I'll update you all on my iphone!!!   I can't wait Bubble  

I like moving to soemwhere new but the packing etc   ... my husband is a bit of a hoarder and I have to keep reminding him to throw things out- in his job he gets given allsorts- mainly all other peoples unwanted items  

bubble sorry there was no post wehn u popped home- you sound just like me  
i'm sure BOB will support you? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We shall see Stacey my lovely, I think sometime this is too much not only for us but for the ppl around us too  . Worst case scenario we'll just have to agree to put our friendship on hold for a month or two  

Lol - Does he hoard everything or just certain objects/themes 

I may wait for the postman/lady tomorrow on the driveway in camoflauge


----------



## staceyemma

bubble- my colleagues must think Im mad chuckling away to myself- waiting for the postman in camouflage      

You do whatever is right for u. U need to take care of yourself physically and emotionally now you are number one!!! 
As for my hubby his customers mostly little old ladies give him allsorts from 1970's sewing machines to cat beds... he colelcts all sorts of things he's convinced his colelction is worth £1000's he watches cash in the attic/ dickinsons real deal


----------



## Guest

Good luck with bob bubble   sorry there was no post, i used to nip home to check too lol. Af always makes us eat doesnt it ! 

I love moving house too, we moved in june last year and since then nik has new job, official contract, we got refered for ivf & had it & it worked ! I am never moving again, our house is a lucky house  

Not long now stace, what you up to tomorrow?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - That made me chuckle - ''The real moneys in the cat beds honest ''  

Becky - If this tx fails I'm moving in with you for the next one


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble he has allsorts in the attic I don't go up there!  

tomorrow I am washing my hair   only joking not sure... 
Food shopping tonight- my cupboards are looking bare- isn't food expensive  
Spending day with hubby prob then off for meal in the evening
Weds- Appointment woo!!! 45 hours 45 mins to go!!!! ooh yeah


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Not that you're counting Stace - Cause you're too laid back to count


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Any idead on things I should/could be doing, eating drinking. I am eating shed loads of fruit (pineapple by the bucket) and on pregnacare, have bought some candles/native amrican flute meditation cds and rose quartz for fertility any more suggestions? xx


----------



## melloumaw

hope your all well ladies,
just got an email from Mr Skull that he's sent to the doctors just a recap really of what happened at the consult really,oh and asking her to do all my bloods again lol
mel x


----------



## Guest

You more than welcome bubble  

Just eat healthily until you start tx hun, then once you start stimms, up your protein and eat ur nuts   thats all i did  

Hey mel, hows you hun? when you having ur bloods done again?

Stace - food is so expensive! I cant believe how expensive things are nowadays !

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Did someone says nuts??   MMM

yeah Bubble during stims I'll be having protein shakes every day   Whey to go vanilla protein powder is meant to be the best no nasty additives etc...

Thats the plan..I guess eat healthy, i'll be drinking 3 litres of water a day, listening to relaxation CD's I have a good hypnotherapy CD by Maggie Howell called the IVF companion.

Hello mel!!!


----------



## Guest

lol stace nuts, im still eating mine, not right now but after my meal when i have my vits lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

20th march for day 22's and then gotta wait for natural AF for day 2-3's
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

I've ate all mine   

How come you have to have your bloods done again mel? How u feelign about the egg share thing now? xxxx

update- car passed MOT woo!!!!! so relieved xx


----------



## melloumaw

nice one re:car
i was on pill but wasnt told to stop before having my bloods doh
now i have to do em again and hope AF stays as it was on the pill
so thats put us back a month
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-33330922.html

House I live in at mo, we renting it and was thinking of buying it but obv now buying a house in Perth. So as they are selling we are moving just 10 min away  to another cottage, smaller but very pretty too lol

So that is why I am packing lol, lots happening in my life at mo hey hehe

Be careful of them nuts ladies, you don't need to many lol, and don't forget, they are very very fattening lol 

Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Nice place you're in at the moment Jelly Im sure you new place will be even nicer!  

Best to keep busy Jelly!

what a pain mel oh well at least they will get it right this time!


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel -SOS to hear tx been put back a month,but it will go quick petal
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Jelly your house is gorgeous !! Am very jealous  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks beckyboo   will miss it loads   but currently looking at houses in Perth near beach and with a pool, sort of makes me feel better hehe

Have to sell my car too here before we go   hate getting rid of things I love!!!


----------



## Guest

Yes im sure that does make you feel better !   Sounds lovely !

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Nearly end of day for you beckyboo.....? Lucky Stacey already gone 
Where is lovely bubble  
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yes not long, 10 mins yay. Am on 5pm finish this week   Only 2 more days this week though, so not all bad 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Man gave me a card today lol, saying how much he loves me, maybe don't say it enough, how lucky he is to have me   bless him, so sweet lol
Xxx


----------



## Guest

She must be busy working    

xxx


----------



## Guest

Aww bless him thats lovely.  

Nik does my lunch for me each day since having tx and he always leaves a note in with it, but he hasnt left me a note today   Think i need to have words  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe so cute lol
Xx

Was busy packing today and didn't do my run, naughty naughty!!!
And really feel like a glass of wine but know I shouldn't arrrrggghhhhhhhh



Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

MMMMMMMmmmmmm wine (Bubble loves wine) No wine for bubble No ****** eggies


----------



## Jelly.B

Mmmm wine....... Bad bad bad... But oh do I want some..... Might help af pain


----------



## Jelly.B

LADIES - did you know that Philadelphia now comes ina chocolate flavour!!!!!

Only one word for it - FANTASTIC !!!!!!  
Couldnt be more happier hehe
Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning!!   another lovely day  

Taking cat to vet this morning, second rabies injection.

Started the Oz visa application last night, oh my, lots of paperwork!!

Stacey. One more day to go 
Beckyboo. Two more days for you  
Bubble. What's the start date? Tell me all about it  
Mel. How's you Hun? Not long now, very excited for you. Know a month seem far away at times, but look at it like another month getting super fit and body ready. I have a month to go too before I start  

Hello to everyone else

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jellyburchnall. R u gonna try the tranfer in Aussie now? Wow how exciting to be moving... How r u doin otherwise


----------



## melloumaw

morning jelly,
i know a months nothing but you what its like when you have a check list,i even have a check list for all the things for when baby is here,cot pram etc lol
so exciting getting ready for your big move,sounds wonderful.
all the best 
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hopepaige- doing Icsi here but hoping to be pregnant before move lol
How's youhun??  

Mel- know what you mean but when it comes to ivf altho, nothing can be planned, things change all the time. I am a planner, can't live without my diary heh, but for ivf I have had to take a step back, can't say it has been easy, but can def say that ivf is and will be incharge of you, not the other wy around Hun
Easier said than done, but try and relax a abit. Even when you get started and get your dates, that EC date can change, leading to ET to change, anything can happened.
You will get there tho sweetie  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Yeah def. That's sounds like plan love.... U r so brave to be starting again so soon as much as I just want april to come I'm also so so scared.... Wow what I said its so  true what u say u can only take care of yourself sso much and then IVF is in mother natures hands...


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies, great advice Jelly hun! Your definitely never in control of Tx we're all just along for the ride  how many pages is the visa app? Hope the moggy doesn't mind the vets too much lol! Poor moggy! How's the packing going?
Mel- I really really feel your frustration hun, we started hopsital tests in 2008, I don't I'll feel the waiting ends untill I've got a healthy happy LO in my arms but four weeks WILL fly compared to the time you've already waited  and you may even be going to give another lady a chance to hold a LO one of her own because of your kindness and understanding of the crazy world of -IF and that is FAB!!! 
  
Hope my other ladies are Fabulous!!!

Well off to the clinic today so will ask for a copy of my protocol while there!!! Starting to panic about EC and ET really not the best week of my life to be left running things at work (ha ha sods law). Keep thinking 4 weeks and I'll be hopefully stimming OMD!!!! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble- so excited for you!! Best of luck and let us know !! Lol  

Around 50 pages I think lol, but think we I'll get in touch with a solicitor to help us so we get it right first time around lol

Ml - know how you feel, I am such a control freak but like I said, this is omething you just have to leve in docs hand   think I have coped with it well so far hehe, but think mainly down to my acupuncture guy  

I am of to vet ladies
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wow 50 pages Eeek xx

Going to make a day of it in Nottingham with my mum before nipping to the clinic, so that will be nice! Just hope the sun keeps shining Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Have a great day hun  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely ladies, sorry not really been on today. Heads not with it but im thinking about you all

Bubble - what did the clinic say? Do you have a start date?

Jelly - hey hun, what you been up to?

Stace - hi hun, good luck tomorrow.eeeeeeek !!

Mel & Lou - hi ladies   How you feeling lou?

LOve you all

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi beckyboo- we all have days when we are not with it lol
Can't wait to hear from bubble  

I won't be on here tomoz much till eve time (in London) so have to log in when igetback to hear news from Stacey  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - how did it go  

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a good eve 

Mel- i am very scared this time around also, think everyone is lol, acupuncture def helping me stay calm!
Hopepaige- how's you Hun?  
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Heya jelly  

Hi my lovely ladies can't believe it's my planning appointment tomorrow I'm so so excited I'm hoping to know everything that's going to happen tomoro xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey- will be thinking of you lots and lots! So excited for you!! Just think, tomorrow might be the start for your new journey!!!  
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly I'm hoping to come away from there with dates in mind  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I am sure you will Hun. Hope you get some sleep hehe
And remember, ask anything you need too, info is power!! No questions are silly questions!
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for ur support jelly and to all u lovely ladies really does mean the world to me  

I don't think I'll quite believe anything they say anyway it all feels very surreal now.
I hope it's straightforward and good news... 

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure it will be Hun   will be thinking of you.
In London tomoz so won't be able to check how it went for you till I get back, late afternoon, prob a bit tipsy also hehe but can't wait to read your news
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have a fab day in London have one for me 
Oooh I'm so excited jelly!!! Feeling positive and feeling this might finally be it and all this waiting has been worth it


----------



## Jelly.B

Of course it is!! I feel it for you too lol  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone 

hope your all having a great evening... jelly you have a great time in London tomorrow wish i was you just love that city to bits and pieces...
stacey - best of luck for tomorrow love.. get all the info and then set those goals and it makes the journey so much more real... let us no what happens  
afm im doing good waitin for my damn af to finish so can make appointment and start my planning... 

speak soon to you all and keep smiling


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hopepaige xxxx I'll update my lovely ladies tomorrow nice to know u've all been thinking of me makes
me feel special   

I'm going to go straighten my hair now so next time I write on his thread hopefully will have some fab news xx

Nighty night girls xxxx speak to u all tomorrow.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Today is the day!!   I'm so excited to hear your start dates e.t.c. eeeeeeeeeeek!!! (awsomearama) 
Just think by tonight you may well have your official dates for tx !!!!!!!!!   

Jelly -By the time you get this hope you've had a fab day in London and are completely sozzled heee heee   (well you gots to be a good girl soon for tx) 

Becks - Was telling my DH today you hopefully get to meet your little man/girlie tomorrow (or both)   ! Am feeling the nreves for you in these last 24 hours! Am sure tomorrow will be ace and you and Nick will be on cloud Nine afterwards   

Mel - You ok hun  sending lots of    

Lou - Not heard from you in a while hunni! Hope alls good your scan v soon too right  xxxx

Hopepaige - Hope naughty the old witch flies off soon for you hunni and then you can go as mad waiting as the rest of us (perfectly normal was I am untill then   )

AFM - Got my protocol yesterday when at the clinic and one of the lovely nurses was free so talked me through the DR phase. 
Drugs are being delivered Friday morning and I will start Norethisterone twice daily by tablet on the 15th March for 12 days, after that I have a injectables lesson on the 27th and scan (I think on day six of my period ??)  I have a list of my stimm drugs/times but havent got it with me at work! BE WARNED ladies in the know.... I will be looking for information and advice, as I'm easily confused


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Bubble - Eeeeeek !!! OMG excited for you  !! Its happening hun !!! HOw do you feel? Im so excited for you  You can ask away on anything you need advise on etc thats what we are here for !! I love the word awsomerama !!!

Stace - woohoo by now you should know when your starting ?? Hopefully you & bubble at the same time    

Jelly - have fun in london hun, have a drink for me  

Hopepaige - HI hun, i hope your af finishes soon and you can get started asap on your tx  

Lou lou - where are youuuu? Good luck tomorrow hun  

Mel - hi hun hope your ok?

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee excited today !! And ever so scared about tomorrow. Get to see my blueberry/blueberries (thats how big it is at 7 weeks   )

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,hope your all well
yay bubbles for your protocol,Mr skull said id be doing mild stimulation so hopefully that will mean less drugs and shorter timescale
becky cant believe its nearly scan time bet you cant wait
stacey cant wait to hear your news
all the best ladies best do a food shop
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww becks little blueberrys (I'm filling up), I can understand why you're scared but there is no reason to expect anything but at least one happy healthy little heart beat      I was never this emotional before the world of IF lol, now all it takes is a baby or something innocently themed and I blub like a loon (that is why I love my zombies/horror stories) you know where you are with them, no silly crying when the giant elephant has to struggle to save hoobville or some such twaddle   (Horton and the Hoobs ruined my christmas)  

Are you feeling anything? sickness or tiredness? they say sometimes when its twins you are more sick ?? xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. Felling ok, happy but very scared. Knowing I'm six or seven weeks away from either finally seeing a BFP or knowing that it might never happen after a BFN. I want to say I'll be super strong like Jelly and lots of the other fab ladies who've bounced back possitive for their second cycle but am very scared that I won't live up to that ! BUT there is NOTHING I can do to change the outcome so roll on drug induced wibble wobbles


----------



## Guest

Im the same, doesnt take much to set me off but ive always been like that really, Am too emotional lol. Im not good with horrors & zombies lol, im a wimp.  

The sickness feeling is quite bad sometimes, thought i was going to be bad in tesco on sat had to keep stopping eyeing up the loos lol. MOt actually been sick but feel it quite a lot, feel it a bit now, its normally late morning. Its very strange. Had really bad heartburn on saturday too, had a bacon sandwich and i think it didnt agree with me, its put me off a bit lol love bacon butties too   But please dont think i am moaning because im not, i will never moan about any of the pregnancy. I feel very lucky.

You will be fine hun, i was a right wreck in the run up to actually starting, but once i started i was so calm it was odd. I had small wobble before each scan as its scary seeing if things have done what they should, but i was a lot calmer than i thought . And you have us all to help you through it.  

We will all be meeting up soon comparing bumps. speaking of bumps, i weighed myself this morn, since i started on 23rd dec i have put on a stone !!

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

but now you can officially label it baby weight  !!!! Thanks hun, honestly cannot say how lucky I feel not only to have found FF but especially you ladies in particular, I will always remember the support and laughter shared no matter where else my own jouney takes me.


Hopefully the feeling will be as bad as it gets for you hun! but maybe best to make sure you note n loos n arrival anywhere new  .  How's your man now scan is so close? 
To go off bacon butties is wrong ! AND BECKY WE WILL NEVER/COULD NEVER think you are complaining, after all us ladies understand how hard it is to get there   you can always have a giggle rant about bump to me  

You're preparing me for if our tx goes right   xxx


----------



## Guest

Hee hee i can now, it says on my pregnancy app on my phone that my clothes may be getting snug  

Im so glad i found this site too, it has been such a support to me since i joined and will continue to be and i will be there for all you lovely ladies too    

I may start carrying nappy bags with me just incase lol. He is ok, hes always very calm about everything which is good really cos im normally the opposite. I asked him last night if he will cry when we see it he said no course not, i said yeah right, ive got tissues in my bag ready, for both of us lol. And i said will you panic if there is 2, he said no, i said i would,  he said why? lol. And he probably wouldnt panic either, he takes everything in his stride  

Bubble - your starting a week tomorrow !!! Eeeeek !!

Wonder how stace has got on  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Can't wait to hear all about her appointment! I think I'm more excited about her starting than my drugs arriving!!! 
To think how much has chamged in the last two weeks!

Hope Jelly is having a great time in London today  ! I told her to have a drink for me  

Are you excited for your days off Loverly long weekend


----------



## Guest

Yes so much has changed these last couple of weeks !!!    

Yes im looking forward to my days off. We are sorting out the shed on friday, well nik is i will be supervising. We have mice in there and it needs a good sort out. And saturday is the wedding i was trying to get that dress for, so im looking forward to that   The reception is at the place where we got married so it will be lovely to go back.

What you got planned the weeekend?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Awwww mices ! (please pretend your going to re-home them somewhere nice for me) lol  
You had better only be supervising precious cargo on board Beckyboo!!!  

Will it be hard not drinking at the wedding (i.e. not giving the game away) xxxx

We both have Friday off  but are taking my dad to the airport in the afternoon (as long as dr drugs arrive before DH needs to leave) 
Saturday is my pals little boys 2nd birthday party so will go there for some cake and tea, and also going for a memorial train ride for a friend who commited suicide just under two years ago so busy day. 
DH's dads birthday is Friday so technically should do something with/for him on Sunday but I don't feel like giving them any of my energy really. (I'm a mean bean   ) 

Then prepare for Thursday and the start of DR !!!! Woop woop


----------



## staceyemma

Well appointment was ok   signed all the consent forms, egg sharing agreement etc... I've started the pill today and depending on how fast the clinic gets moving sorting the recip out  I could start the first lot of injections (suprecur) on day 21 in 20 days.  

If not I'll start nxt day 21 next month hoping not hope it's this months day 21. I should get a phone call in nxt few days to find out wen to start injections and then my drugs will be delivered so still no exact dates yet... Typical ha ha  

Bit annoyed but u know me girls I'll keep on at em


----------



## Guest

Ive bought a humane trap and we live right by the common so we will be taking them over there, we werent going to we were just going to tidy up and hope they went on their own accord but i think there is so many of them now, you can hear them when your in the garden, bless. They are after and are getting in the bird food lol.I could never use a nasty trap. Hopefully the sun will be out and i can sit there wrapped up giving out my orders lol. 

Wont be too hard at the wedding, its little harrys moms sister thats getting married. Harrys mom knows about tx, she had icsi herself, and her cousin is a good friend of mine and she knows, but no one else. Dont think anyone else will notice me not drinking. I may tell the bride on sat i havent decided yet lol.

busy weekend for you hun, sorry to hear about your friend   Hope your drugs get here in time for you to go too. Eeeek for next thurs. !

Stace - hey hun, was just abuot to text you !  Thats good that your starting the pill today, fingers crossed they get the recipient sorted in time for day 21. Im sure they will. If not at least you know it will be happening next month. But it will be this month, you & bubble will be together   Try to keep positive hun  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey we will all send mind power your way repeating the chant ''bloody hurry up we want this month ''   !! 

Do you feel excited?? how's man eeeeek this is so flipping fabulous!!! 


Fat club tonight not going to be good went on a wine n ben n jerrys bimnge before change in tx was announced 2.5 back on i reckon !!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies  
At least I know egg collection will either be end of April or end may xxx 

Good luck for ur scan tomorrow becky xxx
Feels weird taking the pill.... No more ttc naturally for me anymore  

Love u ladies xxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz stacey at least you have your timescales in front of you to look forwards to now
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone 

just been catching up on all the exciting events today     
WOW Stacy what lovey news  makes it all seem so real when you have dates and plans set out... its gonna be April definately  

Becky all the best for tomorrow seeing your beautiful angel/angels  sure you are so so excited. let us no all the news  
Bubble its not long now so keep a hold of the happy events starting next week and hope time flys... 

afm still waiting and hoping my time will be coming soon. Seeing all the exciting things happening out there is so promising.

take care all of you


----------



## KazM

Hi ladies,
Looks very likely we'll need IVF/ICSI.  Waiting on Gynae Cons appointment 13th April to know for sure.  Bloods and Pelvic US suggest I'm ok but hubby has poor count/motility so there's very little chance of any of the lazy things swimming far enough in the right direction.  
Will be following your stories with interest while our own unfolds.


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey,bubble- I am so happy for you both !!! It's all happening!!!!
Beckyboo - wish you all the best for tomoz!

Afm - bit tipsy.. Had an email confirming my final divorce papers, feels a bit crap to be honest! Been crying a lot for the last few hours! Mark very supportive but even knowing its the right thing it still hard. Letting go of something that was a part of you for so long. Words can't describe how it feels....
It's all such reality....this and ivf has sort of sent me of the edge a bit... Hopefully I feel beta inthe morning, it's good to have a cry, let it all out... All just feel hard.. Will have new and beta energy tomoz for all you lovely ladies... Just so much on my head at mo... Move, ivf, divorce.... Need to see acupuncture guy soon for some new energy.

Soz for a bad email when you all on such good moods... Just thought I get it out.. Normally I keep it all in, this time perhaps it all got too much...new start tomorrow
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,hi kazm
jelly its gotta come out no point letting those feelings build up you cant be 100% strong all the time,this is the best place to vent,no one judges you here.
i hope you more positive soon and wish you well
i dont know if you believe in spells crystals etc but i found a highly recommended wicca on ebay(i know it sounds batty) she casts so many different spells im actually going to give it a go for what it costs,
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200712104236?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_44410wt_1037
have a nice day jelly
hurry up with the good news ladies
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly big   for you hun xxx
We're all here hun it must be hard I cant imagine how hard it has been for you.

You're under a lot of stress so it's normal to be so upset Jelly... yes it is the right thing but it doesn't make it any easier there's a reason you were married and at some point you cared/loved this man so much- even care/love him now but accepting you are not right together is what is best for you and him in the long run....  

xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies - 

Jelly sending huge   and lots of Bubbles special blend of light - have sent you a PM hun xxxxxx

KazM - Welcome to the madhouse thread   , time will fly till mid April, are you taking any supplements yet? its good to get healthy eating on the go asap  !  Think most of the ladies here have men with dozy swimmers (including me) but things like the wellman tablets, no smoking and drinking e.t.c. can have possitive effects for quite a few of the boys, my man is currently being forced to lead a very healthy lifestyle on pain of death   No more hot baths till after tx, as I dont want his swimmers cooked .

Stacey - When shopuld you know for deff if it will start this mnth my sweet  so so so excited, was talking about Egg Sharing with hubby last night (discussing options ready for 2nd attempt) and the fact you've been kept waiting as long as me, he was suprised as he thought sharers would be fast tracked  

Mell - I used to be very spiritual and into my crystals but feel I've lost that connection through tx, think I've shut myself off into preservation mode lol. Do whatever feels right for you my sweet, follow your gut  

Hope - Doing the AF dance for you !!       hope the groovy moves help! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

well i decided to get 30 ovulation sticks and make sure i get my day 21 bloods at the right time so started yesterday even though it should be too early(and was only day 9) will keep testing till i get positive for ovulation then book in for a week later for day 21 bloods,thats right isnt it?
i have also ordered a tiny little rose quartz bunny for fertility, i wore my amethyst tumbled bracelet (DH bought me it in spain)to bed last night and when the damned restless legs kicked in i rotated and ferreted with the beads and slept through for the 1st time in 5 weeks,could just be coincidence but i feel it helped.
i cant believe how busy this thread is now maybe it needs renaming to have a chat thread or one for the crazy ladies lol  
have a good day ladies
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble hope ur good- not all clinics are as slow with the egg sharing just mine  
Hey mel  
Becky will be having her scan in 15 mins!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

morning stacey
so exciting, i hope both fred and wilma stuck for her
so exciting today
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

waiting for news from Becks with baited breath!! eeek xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey any news from your clinic today my sweet  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Thank you for our messages, feel sooooo much better today  

New day, new start, and super strong jelly is back lol!!

In and out today so won't be around much but will check in on you all later,
I might be naughty tonight and have pizza!! Sod the diet for one day hey hehe
Mmmmmmmm,


Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Go for it Jelly - MMMMMmmmmm pizza ! Well despite being very worried about last nights fat club I'd lost 3.5 lbs !

Since Jan thats just over a stone wooop wooopp ! loving being back under 12 for the first time in over a year   now to put it all back on due to druggies for my eggs


----------



## Jelly.B

Well done you Hun!!!! Super proud of you  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly - I'm really pleased, as feel like I'm getting myself back abit...
but know that now tx is starting its likely to go back up! Will be staying on plan though so at least gain should be minimal compared to if I was being naughty and as its healthy eating not dieting as such will be fine to carry on if tx works, they have special Slimming World plans for ladies with bumps made of baby


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure you be fine re weight and tx, not everyone put on loads of weight like fat little me hehe.... Think the trick is just not to eat just because you feel like it, have naughty food just because you having to go thru all this lol. That was my mistake! Most of the weight at start tho is just fluid from drugs and that will go away

You be just fine but so proud of you now
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww thanks hun, wishing so much for bigger and better things for us all in the coming months  After all our tx's have to work so we can all meet up!!


----------



## melloumaw

well done on the wait loss honey
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Such exciting times ladies  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well i won't be on FF for a few days as busy little Bubble, birthdays and a memorial train ride for a pal this weekend so will be all over the place  

Lots of weekend wishes for my fab FF ladies! 
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Have a great one sweetie
Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

Becky how are u doing? how did the scans go.. your precious little ones snug inside  :

Let me tell you guys that you are such wonderful ladies here and you all hav so much love help and info to give and its been so helpful and promising to be apart of ff 

Jelly how are u doing love? hope the packing is going ok and that you are taking it easy..  

Afm AF is finally done which is great and so now gotta get my appointment to get the plans going as i just cant wait to get those beautiful embies thawed and ready to come snug up    

well beta go take a nice bath and will def catch up with you all soon.  sleep tight...


----------



## KazM

Bubble85 said:


> KazM - Welcome to the madhouse thread  , time will fly till mid April, are you taking any supplements yet? its good to get healthy eating on the go asap  ! Think most of the ladies here have men with dozy swimmers (including me) but things like the wellman tablets, no smoking and drinking e.t.c. can have possitive effects for quite a few of the boys, my man is currently being forced to lead a very healthy lifestyle on pain of death  No more hot baths till after tx, as I dont want his swimmers cooked .


Thanks hun. He was on wellman conception for 4 or 5 months before he had his SA. We're trying to eat healther and he's excercising. I was on P/care conception but have just been on folic acid the last month or so. Think I'll start taking the p/care tabs again though as I read the link to the daily mail story about them. Nice to meet all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have removed the previous so as to not cause any offence  xx


----------



## staceyemma

things do happen for a reason...Just think Bubble you could be a mummy soon! So whats happening with you next? Well done on the weight loss hun  

Hows Jelly? Is everything still at full speed, hope you are relaxing too   

Today Im finishing the paperwork for the egg share... I will be thinking about the goodwill message and section where I can leave information about myself for the egg share recipients's child. They can read this when they are 18... pretty hard to write imagining their fram of mind... any ideas girls? It says to imagine what you woudl like to know if you were a donor conceived child....  

Hiya hopepaige hope you are ok?  

Hi Becky I know you wont be on today but Hello!  

Hi Mel- hope you're having a good day...its nearly the weekend woo!!!


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope your all well
has anyone heard how beckyboo's scan went ?
have a good day thank goodness its friday
i have my AMH done today at 4pm so at least i'll know when i get the results how likely we are to egg share
all the best
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I would love to know things like age hair and eye colour height, and favourite things/interests and what made them decide to egg share.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bubble Im workign on it now I will post my draft copy to u girls beforehand just to see whta u think- feeling very emotional but so happy that I am helping someone achieve their dream too


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

What you are doing is a very selfless and kind thing to do  . I only hope if I need donor eggs I get paired with someone as lovely as you hun big hugs 

AFM waiting for my DR drugs to be delivered and been reading the final paperwork feel a bit emotional too think its the finality of starting, we will BOTH be fine though 
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bubble I would want donor eggs to go to someone as lovely as you  
How exciting Bubble!!!!        

I want my drugs!!!! NOW!!!! I need to ring this clinic I think....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

DO IT!!! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey loving the pic!!!  

Morning girls, got acupuncture today   hurrah, love it.. Af still not here and starting to annoy me now!!!!

Both you be starting soooonnnnnn!!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

My nurse is busy at mo Bubble but I sent this email- the poor woman running the whole lot is on her own! I had to see some other member of staff for my treatment planning!  

Hi Amanda,

Came to appointment on Wednesday unfortuantely didn't see you as you were so busy, I hope they get someone in to help you out soon Amanda you must be exhausted!

I was given the pill to start which I have done, I'm not 100% what happens next now... the lady I saw mentioned something about starting the suprecur on day 21 of the pills and that I would get a call from a company to deliver my drugs after I'd spoken with you? She wasn't that clear on when this might be.

I was told that my recipient may not even have periods and that there may be no synching up of periods?

I guess what I'm wondering is- what will determine when I will start the injections? 

I do apologise in advance for emailing you when you are so busy xxx

Stacey 

Heya Jelly missed u!!!!   bet u can't wait for acupuncture.... xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Good email   I hope ou get to start this month... If so think we all will prob be cycle buddies hehe

Bubble - how's you? 

Mel- how's you? Good luck for test, mine took a week to get back. Sure you be just fine

Hopepaige- hurrah your af is done! Bet you can't wait now  

Hello kazm and welcome  

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope it will be this month too   with my clinic being so slow I do think it prob won't be


----------



## Jelly.B

You don't know hun, stay positive   you are already on the road, that's a good thing  

Do you remember me saying that it doesn't matter how you start, when you start, you will always always want to get to next stage.... Hehe
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes I do   you were right   x


----------



## Jelly.B

That made me giggle!!   hehe

So seriously, af NEEDS to here NOW!!, sick of this waiting! Even jiggy jiggy not helping and to be frank, sick of that too now hehe  

Happy weekend everyone
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

not turned up yet? naughty AF!!!!! 

Typical isn't it how late is it? xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Should have been here Monday!!!! It's Friday today!! Aarrgghhhh
I'm a 28day cycle girl, lol, so this driving me mad. Know last tx can mess your body a bit but I had the normal signs last weekend that I always have before af but nothing.. And now, no signs at all!! Aarrrgghhhh

Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Im a 28 day kinda girl too it's so frustrating isn't it? I remember I went to 35 days once- that was a nightmare....

Do you have any plans for the weekend?
Cant wait to finish work today!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

We are just packing this weekend, need to sort bills, change of address, council tax and all of that.. Oh and book a van!
got acupuncture guy today, and will do a food shop also on way

You sweetie?
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

wow sounds busy! Probably just spending quality time with hubby maybe go walking in the Malvern Hills- if he's up for it  

The pill ain't half giving me headaches!!! feels weird being on the pill havent been on it for ages! 
Mum was a little confused when I told her I was on the pill- 'but you're trying to get pregnant?'  

It's amazing how little people actually know about IVF etc... My sister thought they cut you open in your tummy area to get an egg out


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe giggle, your sis comment was funny

It's the weekend hurrah!!
What you having for lunch?
Had such a fat pig day yesterday (hangover day) veggie burger and pizza!!!
Today having crab salad for lunch, then seabass and salad tonight. Healthy healthy healthy  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm pizza thats good on a hangover.. hangovers you're allowed to eat what u want to make urself feel better!!! 

not sure on lunch yet.... I work in town so I have a huge choice it's hard deciding what to have!


----------



## Jelly.B

Brill to have the choices tho!

Right, I'm off to acupuncture, maybe he can help me with af lol
Speak later sweetie, lots of cuddles
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Fingers crossed acupuncture may help bring it on!  
xxx have a great day xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

My drugs are here, I opened the box and panicked as so much to take in! As silly as it sounds I thought that I would just get the DR drugs now then wait for the stimms later. Had a wobbly lip and few tears that its actually here  so glad hubby was here to give me a hug and help me check it off from the delivery note xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - soooo happy for you!!!! Hurrah! What stimming drug are you on?

Acupuncture went well, but think my bodyis pretty messed up! Hence no af yet. Do a dance for me lovely ladies!  
So... Been told no more alcohol lol! Apparently my liver needs a break. Eeekkkkk...
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - if it makes you feel better I had a naughty last tipple with a pal last night, my liver currently hates me along with my head I feel awful (deserve too for drinking so close to tx) 
I will be starting DR in 6 sleeps! Then on menopur and gondo(something) both injected daily also have some supercur (think that's for before EC) Feel very emotional today not just cause I feel guilty for having wine last night but also the whole journey of the last four years feels very very real now drugs have arrived! Need to screw my head on this weekend I think  xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Supercur is the d/r drugs, menopur for stims   such exciting times for you!!! 

Hehe, it's awful what it does to your head hey, live the wino but does give a proper hangova! Lol
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news bubble!!  woo bet ur excited now xxxx

Glad acupuncture went well jelly xxx

Reply from clinic...

Hi Stacey,
Yes sorry I missed you. The HFEA were here on their inspectation so it was a busy time.
Take pill as planned and before you get to end of it I’ll let you know what to do next- and sort out dates for you.
Take care and see you soon
Amanda


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Am pretty sure I'm DR using only Norethisterone as they said no injections untill I start Stimms on day 2 of my af?? I only have one vial of supercur I think (will look in the box when I get home) travelling back home at the moment after dropping my dad at the airport for his skiing holiday xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - that's fantastic hun! Sounds like you'll know very soon!!!!!how you feeling today? Sending hugs Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble- all clinics do things differently depending on the peron and what issues they have   so sure you are right. It's editor 2 weeks thru d/r

Stacey - when is the 'end' of the pill then? How many did they give you? Month worth?
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Protocol is 
March 15th for 12 days 5mg Norethisterone twice daily, then one second day of AF start stimms, GonalF 37.5iu daily and Menopur 75iu daily on day 6 start cetrotide 0.25mg daily untill Buserelin (supercur) is taken as trigger ..... Eeeeek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please tell me I will not have too do three seperate injections lol I'm too easily confused! So EXCITED Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly Im on day 3 of a 21 pill pack...  they gave me two pill packs so it cant be longer than that hey?

All sounds confusing to me Bubble ha ha  

Love you ladies


----------



## staceyemma

Had to post again as I now have posted 1000 times!!!!!
Wanted me 1000th post to be special with you guys xxx

                            
2012 May it bring us all happiness


----------



## KazM

Hi ladies,
Sorry if I sound thick, but at what stage do they tell you to take the pill? I'm confused!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Kaz- Every clinic and indeed individual is different, sometimes clinics will use the pill as it helps them force your cycle to a specific time frame, or for example if you have very irregular periods they may use it to force a cycle into action, not all ladies will need it. Your clinic will work out exactly what is best for you based on your history and specific IF needs  xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey- congrats hahaha

Bubble- wow, plenty of drugs for you hey lol

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey hey

Jelly please dont think im asking a silly question but how does acupunture work/help? i hear ladies talking about it all the time and was just wondering if you could let me no about how u feel?


----------



## hopepaige

Stacy and bubble such exciting times yeah guys are going to kick ass  

Stacy i must say that you sound like such an amazing women and anybody will be super super blessed to recieve such a lovely letter 1 day


----------



## Jelly.B

Hopepaige- no questions are silly!   
Acupuncture is just great, for so many things. My guy is helping me with different things every week really but at mo we are trying to get all the last drugs out of the system. But for ivf it can help with your lining and blood flow which is very imp throughout treatment. For me it makes me feel like a completely different person, in a good way, relaxes me, makes me think in a different way, makes my body tune in with all different elements in my body if that makes sense lol. At every session you have a ten min chat, and that chat for me is like a therapeutic chat, like a counselling chat in a way as well and really helps him understand me and also let's me get things of my chest... I just simply love it. The session itself, with the needles is something I can't describe hehe, it's just such an odd feeling! One needle in one point makes the whole of that area ache slightly, suppose that's the only way I cn describe it.... But in ago od way   after you just feel so relaxed.. And perhaps a bit numb hehe.

Very imp to find a clinic you like, and someone that clicks with you, that you are comfy with so do your research... End of day it isn't cheap so make sure you happy because that is all that matters...you!  
Xxxx


----------



## KazM

Bubble85 said:


> Kaz- Every clinic and indeed individual is different, sometimes clinics will use the pill as it helps them force your cycle to a specific time frame, or for example if you have very irregular periods they may use it to force a cycle into action, not all ladies will need it. Your clinic will work out exactly what is best for you based on your history and specific IF needs  xx


Ah, ok. Thanks.  xx


----------



## hopepaige

wow thats sounds.. um different... i think im gonna actually ask my clinic if they can recommend someone to me. i am seeing a phycologist at the mo and she is just wonderful... i can talk, laugh and cry and she just listens... you no it gets so hard to speak to friends and family who just do not understand and some who think you are just waistin time and money  
even tonight just having a not so nice night, me and dh having words   just so difficult to be all happy around friends and there children... you can put the happy face on for so long and then your heart just crumbles      i feel like a failure and just wanna run away... 

hope your all having a better one than me


----------



## staceyemma

Right bunch of druggies on here


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hopepaige- sending hugs hun! This whole thing has its highs and DEFINATELY its lows. It's how you pick yourself up the next day that counts. For me, I have days where I actually find it enjoyable to be around my pals kids (reminds me why we're willing to fight IF) and other days where I know I maybe need a day in my cave instead. IF will always influence you, but it doesn't have to define you  Hoping tommorrow is the start of a better day sweet pea xxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks love for that..   its definately a painful road but yeah maybe after a good nights sleep i will feel better. My friends little boys birthday party tomorrow and i said i wasnt gonna come but maybe i should go get some of that  flowing...


----------



## staceyemma

Hey hopepaige sorry to hear you're having a bad time xxx
I think we can all relate to that. It's hard to keep smiling when surrounding you everywhere every day are reminders that you are childless. My sister age 24 has 4 kids... I love my nephews to bits but it makes me want my own child even more. I do have bad days but the fab girls on here pick me up. I think myself lucky that in this day and age there are so many treatments to help ladies like us.. Years ago women would have had to accept infertility.. There is much hope for us all xxx
Me and dh have had words a few times recently tensions running high and waiting to start treatment is hard xxx

Hopepaige I guess what I wanted to say is you are not alone and we're here and we understand xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies!

Stace - Very well put hun xxx

So much for not being here for a few days, Blackberrys actually working and I'm hooked  1 sending lots of happier vibes for a good weekend for us all. About to go do some gardening then off out and about. Have a lovely day ladies  xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hopepaige- hope you had a good talk with your man and hope you feeling better today. Think at times all of this affects us ladies a little different than it does to boys, on the other hand, men don't always open up as we do.... Men think they need to be the strong ones.. But as long as you both talk to each other than you will prob find how much he shares your feelings, feels for everything you have to go thru,both of you as a couple...

I sometimes feel like the stronger one in my relationship, so last tx I was holding a lot back from my partner, thinking he didn't need any stress, he had a stressful time with others things as it was... But after having a chat (after tx) it turns out that he is just as strong a me   i shut myself away inbedroom for a few hours couple of days after af arrived, didnt want to him to know, wanted to be strong, show him that i was....however turns out that he wants me to share everything and anything with him, if I don't he worries more, found out he was praying every night, (even tho we don't 'believe') for ivf to work so you see, you get surprised how your relationship reaches new highs, how sometimes you find things you never knew about your man no matter how long you been together. This journey isn't easy that's for sure, and it will test you, test your relationship, but as long as you both care for eachother, speak to each other, you will be fine. And also like you say, sometimes is nice to speak to someone out of the relationship, outside friendship,nothing wrong with that. Do what feels right for you, that is all that matters, you xxxxxxxx

Afm- ladies..... AF IS HERE!! But with sooooo much pain!!!!
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loving the support going on here ladies  just part of what makes this site so fab  !!
Jelly - Yay for AF , Boo for pain! Lots of hot water bottles and some painkillers .... Ice cream helps  xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble- had ice cream, strawberries and CREAM last night hehe... NO MORE! Lol
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope you're all having a fab weekend. Glad ur Af has turned up jelly 


Xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All 

I hope you don't mind me jumping on board  Stacey has said you are all a lovely bunch and I should join you ( I am at CRGW Cardiff same clinic as Stacey and at the same stage ...waiting!) appointment on Wednesday to HOPEFULLY get started - all my bloods etc are back but finding the waiting VERY hard! 

Hannah xx


----------



## melloumaw

morning honey,
hope you get somewhere with the pill/correspondence
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies ! 
Hello H, newbies always welcome here at the thread of awesomness  !! Waiting is quite frankly poo! We've all had our fair share of that but YAY for Wednesday hun, hope you get your dates .
Jelly - Hope you're feeling better hun and the old witch has eased off at least a little, any plans this week? 
Becks - How's mummy, daddy and little Bump!!! Awwwww he/she is officialy growing and with a itty bitty amazing little heartbeat  !!! Did you guys find all the mices? Xx

Stace- Have my fingers crossed you get some news today my sweetpea!! Hope your weekend was awesome too 
Mel- How's it going hun? Xx
Hope- Hope your feeling better hun and your mojo is returning, we're always here if you need to chat it out hun.
Sorry to anyone I missed!

AFM, 3 sleeps till DR, feeling pretty anxious, dreading work this week as bosses been pretty stressed and his bad mood is driving me mad, and. Being so het up right now I'm worried I'm going to end up ''having words'' its hard to stay out of eachothers way when there's only two of you  he's off today so maybe that will help! Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Welcome Hannah   these girls really are the best can't praise them enough  
I know you could do with some support Hannah so come and join the madness 
We're all here to support you hun through the wait- great to be egg sharing with someone at the same clinic- we both feel each others frustrations   trust me girls this clinic of ours is a right pain in the   

Hey Becky- Are you back at work today? Glad your scan went well  

Hi Bubble had a lovely weekend in the sun it was great   Can't believe you're starting DR in 3 dyas how amazing I'm sure you feel anxious but don't forget we're all here to get you through the madness. I'm so happy for you that you are starting…I know how waiting was getting you down.  

Hey Jelly hope you had a good weekend hope the af pains have eased off! 

Hi hope and Mel hope you had a fab weekend too! xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
bubbles,stacey,h,becky,jelly any1 else? lol
hope your all well,another weekend over but at least it means we're all a bit closer to our dreamsroll on friday for AMH results.sick of peeing on ov sticks (please turn positive)
have a good day ladies
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  
Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Stacey- I do hope you get to hear from clinic soon!, however, remember, you HAVE started, you ARE on your journey..... Next bit will come soon enough  

Bubble - OMG 3days to go!!!! You feeling butterflies in your tummy??  soooo excited for you! Tell that boss of yours to buger off lol

Beckyboo - sweetie, how's you and bump? How was the wedding

Mel - roll on Friday indeed, look at us already wishing our life's away lol. Sure your test will be just fine petal.

Hannah, welcome, we will take good care of you sweetie lol. Hannah is one of my fav names!! Love it, have it in mind as a girls name should I ever get there lol!  

Hopepaige - hope you ok girlie, did you have a good weekend??

Afm yes happy Avis here, but came with such awful pains so pretty much been on sofa all weekend! Always nice to relax lol. Need to pack pack pack this week, moving next wednesday eeekkkk 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Helloooooooooooooooo    

How is everyone? I have missed you guys    

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We're quiet today ladies!! have been having a nightmare day at work    lol glad to say I'm about back on top now  
I do hate it when my actual job gets in the way of FF   !! 

So ladies are we all feeling super duper  I'm ready and primed for my 12 days DR ladies ! hopefully AF will be nice and prompt afterwards  *singing a witchy song *  Then stim baby stim  . 
Figure if I ahve such a great antral count maybe I'll get lots of folicles, I know they don't like you to ahve too many but would love some healthy embies to freeze if ICSI  doesn't work for us.
I do have visions of my ovaries looking like turtles nests   still knowing my lucky the 40+ on each side will fail to mustur one eggie each ! 

Did you all have more than one stimm injection daily? 

Me;; -   move away from the pee sticks lol   Hoping Ov comes soon for you my sweet. 

Stacey - we've both been super patient but our time is coming hun, cannot belive I'm likely to be having some eggies collected (again if there are any) in just 3 weeks (ish) if I dont get good news I will just do this ....  .  You wont be far behind  me hunny, hopefully with lots and lots of little eggie weggie woos!!! 

Jelly - Hope the packing goes well my sweet! Do you like your new pad is it similar to where you are now  

Becks - Where you at hunn  

xxxxx
xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Im hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee    

I cant believe your starting this week bubble i am so excited for you !!

when i was stimming i still had to do my d/r injection too, so i was doing 2 a day

Where is everyone??  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello ladies

How are you all Long time no speak! Been busy at work last week.... Stupid work interfering with my social life hehe



Bubble and stacey - not long now ladies woop woop bet you can't wait!!

Becky - hope your scan went well

Jelly - hello hun how are you feeling??

Mel - hope your ok?

To everyone new..... HELLO!!! Hope you are all ok?? Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, im good thanks how you doing?

my scan was amazing, so lovely to see 

How did yours gfo?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Ohhh 

What can I say..... It was amazing 

Got another booked for the 30th march... Can't wait!!!

The consultant said that I will be put on the ante-natal register as minimal risk so good news!! 

Have you got another soon Xx


----------



## Guest

Thats great news hun !! Amazing seeing it fluttering away isnt it  

Ive been discharged from my clinic now, went to see my GP on Friday for him to refer me to midwife. SHould hear from her wed/thur this week when she picks up my notes and see her at about 10 weeks, then just my scan at 12 weeks and 20 weeks. So if everything goes ok then they will be my only scans now  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Fantastic news hun 

My consultant is going to send a letter to my doc now to arrange for a midwife to come and see me and then she said they will send me for a scan just after my 2nd scan at the clinic x

Yep... Was soo amazing to watch it flutter away.... I got sooo emotional x


----------



## Guest

We had a letter from clinic on sat confirming it all and a copy of what they had sent to my gp, i had already been to see him though lol. went on friday as was off so thuoght would get it done. 

So exciting isnt it, its feeling a bit more real now

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Yes I'm beginning to feel pregnant now too

Been ill all weekend with sickness but actually enjoyed it haha 

She changed my due date to the 25th of october and told me that's when I go for my proper scan it will prob change again but only by a few days xx

How have you been feeling?? Xx


----------



## Guest

My date has changed to the 25th too !!!! 

Thats really good, have you been sick or just felt it? Mine has eased off a bit but still feelin it, just not as much  

Still really tired all the time. Went to a wedding on saturday and we had to leave at 9pm lol i was shattered, boobs are even bigger, Going to m & s next week to get measured and get a couple of new bras lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Know exactly what you mean with the boobs hun

I have been busting out of my E cup 

Have just been feeling sick, was really shaky on the weekend, couldn't eat anything except full fat coke and pick n mix was almost as if I needed sugar not food 

Had a really bad stomach too and diorhhea (sorry tmi)


----------



## Guest

Hee hee  

Ive been feeling better if having sweet things too. I always get the shakes when i m hungry but only extremely hungry, but im getting it more now, the slightest bit of hunger and i feel funny  

I had bad tummy last week, this week im more constipated lol

Off out for a yummy indian after work with my friend for her birthday, that might sort me out  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Same as me been constipated for a few days then I have 1 day of a sore tummy and I can't stop

I have always had low blood sugar, not diabetic low, but lower than average so thought that maybe why I need sugar?? 

Glad to know it aint just me needing sweets!! Hope you enjoy your indian hun yum yum xx


----------



## Guest

It could be hun, yes your not the only one who is needing sweets. Nik keeps pushing me to eat fruit instead but i just dont fancy it, we bought some smoothies cos thought they would help, sweet & fill me up, but theyre not the same and make me heave a bit lol

Thanks hun, ill try  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Have some curry for me  

I know what u mean by fancying tho, instead of fancying food I've gone right off all the foods I'm used to eating like fruit and veg!! Just can't face any of it!! Paul is trying to coax me with his cooking skills (or lack of) and I just can't stomach it, been awfully picky.... 

Anyway, have to go now, have a lovely evening and I will spk tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else too have a lovely evening xx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi all,

I've got my first appointment this week, I've just found out that the blood sample I gave back in January isn't suitable (I'm wondering if they dropped it....) so I have to give another one, which apparently is strange given my age. Is that likely to delay treatment by much? I've been waiting SOOOO long for this appointment! Was told I can either pay £130 at the clinic on my appointment day, or I can travel an extra 25miles and get it done free. Hmmm, hard choice....

What sort of things would they be testing? My DH hasnt had to have a blood test, just his uncomfortable times in a little room with a pot. Diddums sez I!  

AmyHF


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi amy

When we had blood tests done they were to check for hiv, hep b and hep c.
This is protocol and everyone has is done so that infection cannot be passed from person to person in the case of an accidental mix up 

Hubby also had to have bloods to check his levels as he had a vascectomy and my AMH levels had to be checked. Usually they can carry on with treatment as the checks would be back before they would have to carry out any procedures. However if it is for hormone levels etc, they may need to wait in order to determine the amouint of meds you should be given

I was under an NHS hospital that messed me around for 2 years before telling me they couldn't treat me as I was self funding, and I have just had a BFP from my new clinic which is an absolutely amazing place!!.... I believe everything happens for a reason so all the hiccups along the way are just a part of the journey. Try not to worry,your almost there now.


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

im back... sorry been gone for so long being seeing all the updates on my blackberry but just been running out of time today to reply so im here now 

firstly Becky and lou lou sounds like you guys are busy busy   but such exciting times  so so excitied for you shows the rest of us that miricales definately do happen   

bubble so exciting getting all the prep work done for this week...  do hope you had a beta day at work today  

Jelly how are u doing love? hope your pains are subsiding    and dont strain yourself to much with the packing   where are you moving to? far from where u are now? so you changing your clinic now or not?
sorry for being so nosey  

Stacey how are u doing girl ? any news from the clinic yet? so amazing what you are doing it really is 

hannah you are gonna see how wonderfull ff is.. especially this link thesse ladies are amazing and have kept a smile on my face at all times  

Amy  good luck for appointment this week let us no how it all goes and best of luck for both u and dh and the tests 

afm - im doing much beta sorted things out with dh even though sometimes i feel maybe im wrong in feeling so sad all the time when he seems to cope so much beta. just when my heart breaks i just cant stop the tears and lately it seems to be happening to often 
spoke to my clinic today and all seems to be goin smooth and so as soon as af arrives ill let them no and we can get going? now that we have a plan ahead its hitting me that its happening again and ive gotta come right....  

Anyway let me go get myself something to eat.. speak soon and lots of   and   to you all and holding thumbs for everyone with busy week ahead..


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, how is everyone?

Amy - hi hun, I wonder why your blood sample isnt suitable, thats a bit odd isnt it !! Hope you manage to get it sorted hun.

Hopepaige- Hi hun Its natural to have the tears hun, its is our way of dealign with things. glad youve sorted things out with dh. When is af due? You will be fine hun  

Stace, Bubble, Jelly, Lou, & Mel hi ladies  

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Becky,

As I said, I think they dropped it, but it could be to do with the barbarian who attacked my arm with what felt like an ice-pick! Same as most of you ladies, I'm kinda used to being poked and prodded now, so a blood test is a walk in the park but my gods that one hurt! I had a decent sized bruise.

Starting to get a bit nervous now though... I'll let you know how I get on!

Amy


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
becky loving the new avatar pic
trying to sort housework today so i'll be back later to catch up 
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning everyone   hubbys in for wrist operation today so I have the day off work  

Xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi stacey, how are you hun?

Ouch to hubby.... Sounds painful

Hello mel, I'm the same today, day off work to do housework.... And the weather is lovely too so could think of better things to be doing

Hello becky loving the pic hun 

Hi to everyone else hope your all having a lovely day xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Lou Lou hubbys in theatre so I'm filling my face with food  
Should know within next 2 weeks whether I down reg this month or next... Xxxx
Glad to hear your scan went well  

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning stace hows you hun? Whats he having done to his wrist? Hope you hear soon abuot d/r

Morning lou - hows you hun? weathers a bit dull here 

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hun I bet your soooo excited.... Not long and you will be having your scans too its amazing  

Hope your eating something scrummy... My tummys rumbling now .... Shouldn't have skipped breaky


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi becky, shame about weather hun its gorgeous here has been all week.....makes a change mind


----------



## staceyemma

I'm not too bad thanks becky  
Had a few stressful days but ok now  
Hubbys had ongoing operations on his wrist poor baby  
Hope ur ok too? Xxx weathers poo here too x


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks stace, on my own at work again today, nice & peaceful  

Aw hope his wrist is ok.

How was your weekend hun?


xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good weekend thanks it was fab weather xxx  
Waiting for Hubby to come out if theatre he's so funny under anaesthetic


----------



## Guest

The weather was gorg wasnt it, sat wasnt the best here but sun was lovely. Spring is almost upon us  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky i have been trying to upload my scan pic for you to see on a post but i cant do it


----------



## Guest

I dont know how to do it so its on the thread here like some people do, the only way i know is changing profile pic like i have lol. Have you tried that?

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

there we go hun.....couldnt do it the other way.....that was an internal scan


----------



## Guest

Aww fabbo hun, mine was internal too 

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

where are all the lovely ladies today


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

Stacey how r u doing? hope you DH is doing ok and getting beta fast... 
Becky and Loulou i just love the photos.. makes it so real   njoy every moment of this happy time   

to all you ladies out there take care and will catch up on all your news soon


----------



## HJones0809

Hi ladies!! 

Day 2 of microgynon head is banging! Drunk so much water today I'm surprised I haven't drown! 

Treatment planning appointment at 10.30 in the morning! So excited I just hope I get some answers tomorrow! 
I'm going to Tenerife on 18th May I don't know whether to tell clinic or not - I think they'd love any excuse to put me off a few more months! I'm hoping for BFP before then I'm not worried about flying as people fly all the time for treatment and so long as I drink lots and move about there isn't a risk - listen to me jumping ahead of myself!! Lol! 

Sorry for impersonal message - I'm on my mobile so hard to track back ) 


We had sunshine in Cardiff today  
Love to all 
Hannah xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hjones0809.  All the best for appoint tomorrow.... Keep positive and you'll see


----------



## lou-lou12

Hjones0809 said:


> Day 2 of microgynon head is banging! Drunk so much water today I'm surprised I haven't drown!
> 
> Loving this ^^^ not the headache...the nearly drowning
> 
> Hope all goes well for you tomorrow...i have a hol booked for june...i havent told my clinic as i read that there is absolutely no risk to baby just the increased risk of a blood clot so yep drink lots and keep on the move.....
> Theres no harm in thinking ahead doll..... best to keep positive
> 
> All the best for tomorrow
> 
> Lou xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Hannah I too have banging headaches from the pill.
Good luck for ur appointment tomorrow xx
Hubby is good hanks hopepaige hope ur ok xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Stacy I'm ok thanks love just wishing this wait would be ova and af would arrive so I can get goin? FF and these positive news is keeping me sain I think .  How r u doin? Also on a bit of a  waiting game...


----------



## staceyemma

Hey hopepaige yes I'm an expert to this waiting game... hopefully the syaing good things come to those who wait is true  

Hi Ladies hope everyone else is ok? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies !!

Jelly - Hope the packing's going smoothly babes 
Stacey- Hope your man's ok and the op went smoothly hun! You off work today? Xx
Hope - Hello my sweetpea, any nice plans for the weekend? We're half way there now (love Wednesdays)
Hannah - hope your appointment goes well my sweet , really hope you can be started/finished by your holibobs!! Lovely to get some sun after tx  
Mel- How are you hun ?
Lou- Congrats on the scan my sweet  !!! Does it seem real yet

Start DR tomorrow, think cause its tablets it still hasn't quite hit me yet that its really tx  

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Bubble can't beleive you start DR tomorrow  
Hubbys op went well he's a bit sore but milking it  I'm back at work today


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope your all well
things are really moving for the ladies on this thread,it feels like we've all come so far in the last month.
afm well im still waiting to ovulate so i can book my day 21's had to order more op sticks  
oh well as bubbles says its wednesday,i have to text my friend every wednesday it cheers her up knowing we're on the countdown to the weekend  
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies 

OMG bubble!!! D/r time coming up whoooop whoooop!!!  

We are all not going to be far behind you  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles such gr8 news bout DR tomorrow feels so real when the ball starts rolling  .  Stacey this gonna be the a year for happy things I just has to be... ^Pray^  Lou and Becky how r u doin? Has it sunk in yet? Such exciting times.  .  Mell u no stacy and I where saying its a waiting game but let's just hope and pray the saying stays true....    Yip weekend in site now and I get 1\2 on fridays so even beta....  Hey Jelly how r u doin love? Where u been? Howz the packing goin? Not overworkin yourself I hope .      So hope all you ladies r having a good day and keeping the smiles on your faces...


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovely ladies, hope your all having a lovely day

Bubble and hope - no it doesn't seem real at all 

Bubble!! Tomorrow is only a day away!! Hehehe xx

Not long for all u lovelies now!!!!!! Can't wait for u all to share your joy with us!!  

Lou xxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles bet your going to savour that 1st pill
so pleased for you honey
so happy for all the ladies on this thread,it becoming a proper "click"

mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Cant quite beleive it's here to be honest, feels like it's happening to someone else


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies how are we ?  

Bubble one more sleep till d/r woohoooo !!!

Stace - hey hun, hows hubby? Have you heard from clnic yet?

Jelly - hi hun how you doing? Hows packing going? Is it next wed you move?

Mel & lou  & hope - HI ladies hope you are both good?


Im sorry if i missed anyone? we are getting busy on here now  

   to you all

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

On way back to office speak soon girls x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Love the lil piccie   what a perfect little bean    !!! How big is Bambam now? xxxx

Stace - Hope you had a good morning hun!! xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hubby's doing ok but he's already moaning he's bored, he hates being bored  
Loving ur scan pic Becky hee hee are you going to find out the sex?
Bubble so happy for you bet u can't wait to get going   had a hectic morning doing reviews with a bunch of rowdy year 1-0 and 11 boys even got asked for my phone number by one as if matey Im married plus you're like how old 14? ha ha 

My clinic told me I should have  dates etc before end of my pill pack Im on day 8 of a 21 pill pack so not long dont think it'll be this month tho....  

Hannha- Let me know how you got on at appointment hun  

hello my lovely Jelly, hopepaige and mel xxx


----------



## Guest

Thank you ladies, resembled a sea horse last week lol. 8 weeks today and should now be the size of a raspberry ! I really want a private 10 week scan but at £99 hubby says no    

Shuold hear from midwife this week eeeeek !!

Oh stace thats a shame if it isnt this month, but leats you know it will deffo be next month at the latest !!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks just do it ! I would..... then tell him once it's booked   I'm a bad bad naughty influence!!!   bad bubbles!!! 

Stacey -Feel a little distant today, I know that prob sounds odd, I can't explain it... but it's like all the emotions gone and I'm watching it on tv ??   Sure once I start tomorrow I'll feel differently, nervous about the injections wish I could have had my lesson sooner really but 27th it is 

Mel - This thread is ace ! It's the only thread I really look at, I struggle with cycle boards e.t.c. (mostly as read alot via my phone and can't see/keep up properly)  but feel at home here ! I think we are all the creme de la creme of eggie making land   !! 

8 AM tomorrow my first tablet followed by dose two at 8 PM (I've decided I'm on more than one Stimm injection to make up for the lack of needle happy action during DR )


----------



## staceyemma

A raspberry   hee hee
I think I get a fair few couple of scans free at my clinic (if it worked)
I would love it to be this month but realistically it's going to be next month no point kidding myself really. 
I know through Hannah that its not just me having probs and the clinic are obviously understaffed and not on top of this egg sharing scheme.   

Bubble- I have everythign crossed for u hun Im sure you'll have pelnty of perfect lil bubble eggies!  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Cheers Stacey  

Wish I could email your clinic! 

Dear Amanda, 
I am contacting you as I feel it's very important your clinic are aware of current events.
Stacey and Hannah are two of the UK's most important egg sharers (decided independantly by the UK's top women), this means that as patients it is only accepatble they get prefferential and prompt treatment.

Quite simply, to quote the words of Tina Turner they're ''simply the best, better than all the rest''
Please wave a magic wand and get all protocols released henceforth (love that word) !! 

Chop chop, 

All the best, 
HNRH (Her Non Royal Highness) 
Bubble of Leicestershire


----------



## staceyemma

I love it       

 U really deserve to be a mum Bubble   I'm rooting for u all the way GIRL-friend woo!!!


----------



## Guest

Bubble - that is fantastic !!!! Love it  

I know what you mean about the threads this is the only one that i am on all the time, i am on cycle buddies and a couple of others but i only post occasionally. This one is my fave  

He would kill me lol, i have a private healthcare thingy at work, i have emailed them to see if a private scan would be covered on it but i doubt it, no harm in asking though lol.

It makes sense what you are saying bubble about feeling distant, i was the same. I was so calm on the day i went to the clinic to actually start (i was diff to you) my sis came with me and said i cant beleiev how calm you are, yet the 2 weeks previous i was a wreck lol.

Stace if you tell yourself its next month and its does happen this month then thats a bonus  

Ive had chips sausage & curry sauce for lunch , my work colleagues bday, annual treat. Cakes tomorrow lol. I feel fit to burst now !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I agree Becky think its next month then anything before then is a major bonus!  

This is my fave thread too I do post on the odd other thread but not really 'clicked' if you know what I mean
Im sure Hannah will agree my clinic's thread is so busy and hard to keep up with.  

Mmm chips Im hungry


----------



## Guest

Us ladies are the best   

Weve just booked another holiday yay ! Going to weston super mare in august just for 3 nights, only really going so we can help my sis put her tent up, shes a single mom so would struggle with it. Looking forward to it though ive never been before 

So thats 2 holidays for me this year, wow lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

Stace ive just realised you asked me if we will find out the sex didnt you. Sorry lol wasnt ignoring you. Not sure, i think i will want to, i do at the mo but i might change my mind come the 20 wk scan. DOnt think nik really wants to but i think he will if i do lol
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Weston- wicked!  
Nice   Hopefully when hubbys better he can get earning again and we can go away. £500 of our money is tied up as a deposit at the clinic which I get back at egg collection,
They want the £700 ICSI payment at the baseline scan which is fine we have this saved at home I was wondering if they would accept £200 at baseline and me not have the £500 at ec then we can at least use the £500 now.

I would want to know the sex too


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Glad to make you smile hunny !   

Awww we ALL deserve to be mummies so so badly thats why we all get on so well   xxxx


----------



## Guest

I would think they would accept that as ogtherwise you would be giving them the 500 for them to give it you back?

Yes exciting, its nothing extravagent, only camping, weston is only costing £63 for the 3 nights lol bargain  Never been before 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Weston sounds lovely nothing like a bit of camping! I'm hoping hubby will be able to get the 2nd week of my 2ww off (when we know dates) my boss said I can have it as long as works covered here  ! may as well spend a couple of days ''not worrying'' by the sea xxx


----------



## Guest

Thats good bubble, i wish i had had more time off work in my 2ww and if i had to do it again then i would have longer, I kept panicking that i needed to get back to do month end when that could have waited really lol.

Im hoping to get a day out by the sea side before my hollibobs 

This is going to be a fab year ladies

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cheap as chips  
Weston is nice its our closest beach about an hour from me and Barry Island is about the same for me.
I want a holiday!!!!


----------



## Guest

Cheap as chips indeedy  

Ive never been barry island either, we always seem to go mid wales as its our nearest. I have been to south wales once and that was just to bridgend lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You'll like it    you'll be heavily preg then eh?


----------



## Guest

Yeah ill be 29 weeks when we go weston 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lovely   
I've just applied for an extra job clenaing 10 hours per week- hoping to just get in some extra money  

Love how everything gets mor eexpensive and my wages stay the same!!  

Have u told work yet or not? who have u told? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey- Don't work yourself to hard, last thing you want is to be going through tx or early preggers and be taking on too much!!! Make man do more work  !! Hee heee


----------



## Guest

Oh it is a nightmare isnt it,  i know where your coming from hun, i really do !!

Ive been in my job 10 years not had a payrise for 6, not even cost of living. Its so wrong it really is, companies should have to give cost of living at least !!Like you say everything goes up, i cant believe how much food is now  ! 

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Becky and Stacey you sound like you got your holidays all sorted sounds so exciting...   but Stacey as bubbles says and i agree dont overdo work now.. take it easy, i no im 1 to talk but we need to take 1 step back every nown again   
Im like you trying to stay busy cause im going mad waiting for the end of the mth... normally you dread getting "af" again... now im counting the days   crazy

bubble all the best on starting D/R tomorrow.. 
Han how did it go today?

i no im not going through the whole cycle yet still on the waiting game but just wanted to say you are all great   and im so enjoying reading and speaking to you all.  thank you  

hope your all having a relaxing evening and will catch up tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies 
Hope you all had a lush day. Been so lovely out  
All this talk about hols is making we want one too!!! I just don't have more space in my little head for sorting it at mo so told man that as soon as we are innew place, unpacked that is what I will be looking into next   def need some lovely sun.. Beach, water yum yum yum!

Got acupuncture tomorrow morning, looking forward to that, ovaries feeling a bit bruised at mo  

Hope you all having a good eve
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and bubble - will be thinking of you at 8am  
Soooo excited for you sweetie, you are one step closer
Xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girlies!!! 

Bubble I just lol at your letter to Amanda! If only huh Stacey!  

I'm waiting for the call for start date but like Stacey they gave me an extra packet of pills "just in case" I'm going to ring tomorrow and ask for confirmation that I can start 31st March - lady told me at appointment I need to keep ringing as they are so busy. I don't want my recipient to think I'm keeping her waiting! 

So Stacey you get nagging as well -I was told that 2 other donors were seen last week (that'll be you!)so only 3 of us donating maybe?? 

I think it's a new financial year thing and it'll be April - we are both only the week before so I have a good feeling me and you will be this month  

Hope everyone is ok! Oh and Tenby is a lovely holiday - much nicer than Barry Island despite what Gavin and Stacey think!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well that's it, 1st of 24 tablets taken, the 12 day DR count is on!!!! *insert naughty word here*  ^scream^ xxx


----------



## staceyemma

YEY BUBBLE!!! wooo!!!!
 Bubbles is down regging!!!!! Bubbles is down regging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hannah to be honest I think it'll be next cycle for me 12 days until end of pill pack for me  
Pray everyone for my recipients period to come asap!   
Please please please   

Amanda says she'll be in touch next week she's just waiting for the recipient to have a period.  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey you make me giggle! Always feel the love on this thread!!!! Will be a flood of fab ladies just behind me you and the awesomeamazing Jelly, Then Hannah and Mel and HopeP next!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Bet u feel great knowing you're 'on the road' 

How exciting!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace- I feel so frustrated for you  Let's hope and pray the old witch visits your recipient in the next few days! Do you know if they will be putting you on long or short protocol once started? 
Will do an AF dance for her !! Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bubble  
I think it'll be long protocol thats just a guess tho  

I know my time is nearing   just not very patient


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - first day hurrah!! Lol, all of this does make me giggle 

Stacey - technically you are on your way too! You have started the pill but know the feeling of wanting the next step. Can you email clinic and ask when they think the other girl 'should' have her af? They should have that on file, roughly when at least..... And think you are likely to be on long protocol too, first timer, age and your cycle fits that one  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubble how soooooo exciting  your journey has just begun WAHOO.        Stacy I now how u feel love I'm also just waitin patiently for A. F to arrive... Big prays for your Rec and me (hehe) do u have any idea when she is due?  Well Jelly u make me feel a bit beta cause then technically I've also begun . How r u doin? Ado u have any plans for yourself soon?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hopepaige - hehe, YES you have started too   know the waiting game is just cruel, but always try and remember you are waiting for something good  

I am meant to start next cycle early April, but at mo I'm not sure... I might wait another month. My ovaries feel ever so bruised at mo. emotionally I'm ready, head all happy and clear lol, just not sure if body is there yet.... So at mo taking one day at a time, see how I feel in a few weeks time. As I'm doing a short cycle (only takes two weeks to EC) I feel as tho I don't need to rush... And also, im a 2nd timer hehe, so i prob feel a little less keen to start, less excitment for myself......So I will see how I go lol

In the mean time, I'm here for all of you, giving you all support, such exciting times for you all  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - Am sure you will do what is right for you hun, you seem so connected to your body (I'm sure the accupuncture helps)  ! We all are excited enough for you anyways, so you just stay calm as you are and we'll do all the nerves and nail biting for you  
Suppose with all the moving and packing and planning you could do with a lil rest !  

Hope - Your journey HAS started hunny bunches   , all of our journeys have! How are you and man holding up now? xxx

Stacey - I would love to be all dalai calm and give an insightfull poster worthy quote about waiting and patience............ but I'd be a right HYPOCRITE!   , that in mind I shall say only (to the universe) GET A BLOOMIN MOVE ON!! SHAKE THAT   !!!! WE WANNA GO NOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Jelly and hopepaige 

Not sure when recipient is roughly due af do you think I should ask girls?
Im  not sure how it works would they tell me to come off the pill when she has her af so we have a bleed at the same time...? who knows

12 days until my day 21..

Jelly sorry to hear your ovaries are bruised   whenever you decide to cycle we're here


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jelly. Yeah this wait is terrible cause these terrible minds our ours play mind games all the time   u r so right no need to rush just gotta let mother nature do her thing  although sometimes she really takes her time.... :')  But just havin all u lovely ladies here on FF makes me feel that I can get there, with all the happy news on here at the moment, miracles do happen.... .    DH and I are ok now just very hectic at times especially when the family and all the children are around all the time... I just see him with his nieces and I see what an awesome daddy he would make and the guilt floods thru me   sorry ladies no more sad messages this link is so flooded
with happy news  lol.


----------



## staceyemma

Hopepaige I understand exactly where you're coming from I have 4 nephews aged 4 months, 2, 4 and nearly 6. They LOVE my husband he is fantastic with them I feel myself well up sometimes when I see how fab he is with them.   He's a kid magnet honestly all kids love him because he's silly  
I hope one day I can smile and watch him making our little one giggle and laugh


----------



## hopepaige

Stacey all I no is I have meds with me and the day af starts I start on preds every 12hrs and so it starts....    Sorry don't no to much about E Share  oops sorry but don't u gave to both start meds together ? Dumb in this field sorry love . Stace our time is gonna come we both have amazing hubbys and I'm sure our turn is nxt  ^hug^


----------



## staceyemma

You know as much as me about egg sharing then  
It'll happen for us all I just know it   My dream to have a little mini me and hubby running around!

I've just sent the below email to the clinic -

Thats great Amanda, is her period due soon? or is it likely I'll be starting the next day 21?
My day 21 of this pill pack is 27th March.

Sorry for bothering you I just guess I dont want to get my hopes up for this month and get a realistic idea of when things will get moving xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Well if that's the dates u gonna start well we gonna hit our journey at the same time  cause if all goes to plan I'm due round about 29th ^Pray^ let me no what she says


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - You are so lovely and relaxed with your emails    I would be known by now ''as that woman'' if I'd been waiting as long as you. 
They'd probably have a picture of me under reception next to the alarm button   !!! 

Really hope that like me you suddenly find out the waiting is over and you start this time around  

After all look at how quickly my situation changed by three months   !!


----------



## staceyemma

will do hopepaige lets hope so   xxxx  

Bubble Im not very patient trust me   If they were straight with me and told me how long it was goign to take I can cope with that instead of making up imaginary dates in my head... Ic an't believe how quickly they turned it around for you but Im afraid my clinic are just so busy which Im hopign is a good thing. Im sure once things get going they'll be great heard nothing but fab things about them plus their success rate is good in under 35's for their first year 67%   They're much cheaper than nearby clinics too maybe thats why they are so busy  

I feel like a race horse waiting behind that metal gate waiting for someone to open and let me run!!!   I need to let out all this excitement.  



xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol Im feeling it for you hun !!!!    

How's work, I should be working but I'm tooo preoccupied


----------



## staceyemma

I have some work to do theres a pile of filing next to me  
So preoccupied with treatment thoughts its hard to shut off and carry on as normal? whatever normal is for me  

I'm behind you every step of the way Bubble, how are you feeling about it all. Sure you're going through a mix of emotions right now each day you are closer to possibly being pregnant!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

staceyemma said:


> I'm behind you every step of the way Bubble, how are you feeling about it all. Sure you're going through a mix of emotions right now each day you are closer to possibly being pregnant!


Thanks hun, and yes your description...that sums it up completely!  Was talking with Davetard last night about it all, I don't know if I feel more like this because it's tablets and not injections (so feels more normal) or if I'm in denial but swing between excitement and almost denial anythings starting, I feel like I'm waiting to start after AF as opposed to this is the start of AF if that makes any sense 

I *DO* today feel quite calm about ''today'' but ''tomorrow'' is a bit scary. I want to be possitive and really embrace the visualisation e.t.c. but scared if I ''beleive'' my baby is coming... well you know  It's less than 50/50 afterall! Just wish I knew that if this doesnt work we could deffinately have another cycle but that could be a very long ways away.

Can't change the facts though so gotta roll with the punches and enjoy the ride I suppose


----------



## staceyemma

I know they say to think positive etc....easier said than done. Im sure this will work for u and dont worry about it not working cross that bridge if you need to. (I'll set fire to the bridge so u don't have to cross it   )

Whats the weather like with u ? Its cold here and dreary I want some warmth and sunshine that always cheers me up!
Me and hubby are thinking about relocating in the UK in a few months any ideas ladies?
Hereford is sooo boring

We'll keep u cheery and positive every day and send u lots of positive vibes    
You're young and healthy and you have a damn good chance Bubble   

Cant wait to hear back from clinic now this woman I email must work all hours god sends as she replies at 10/11pm at night!! xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Loving the love on this forum girls!! Lol!

Stacey - you def have the right to know when 'her' af might be here so you can start. After all, you are paying for this treatment! Know what you say about clinic being busy, but you are important and sure they know that, they always seem to email you back quickly so   my clinic seem to be getting busier too, but I have never had any issues getting app or having quick progress, thinks its because Im always making the nurses laugh with my silly comments and questions lol so they can't wait to see me haha, joke  

It's lovely here today, warm and sunny. After lunch (today mussels and bread to dip in garlic sauce) I am going to do some weeding outside, might even cut the grass lol
Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im moving down near you if its warm and sunny its freezing here!!!!  
I know ur right Jelly u would think they'd get me going not just for me but for my recipient too  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sure something will happen soon Hun, just think, know you want to start this month, but if not you are def on a roll for next, no matter what, you getting started soon. Know it's a pain tho
Let's all pray for our little Stacey     hehe
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks lovely   Pls pls pls 
Jelly, how long do you down reg for on long protocol?

When do you have to decide by-when u r having your next tx?

I wonder how my recipient is coping with the waiting   
Started writing my goodwill message to her very emotional.  

I am happy to do this egg share Im giving another lady the chance to be a mum. I would do it for any one of you ladies    xx


----------



## Jelly.B

You will down reg for about two weeks, then you start stimming, but while you stimming you keep taking the injection for down reg too, so at second stage you have two injections daily 

I will not decide till last minute I think for my next tx   just had acupuncture and my guy agreed with this, one day at a time. Saw him last fri and we had a rather full on session, mainly to get my af going, and it did! Came next day. I really believe its thanks to acupuncture, some might disagree but hey hoo lol. Anyway, he thinks I was over cooked last cycle, and now left with a lot of fluid around ovaries and that is why I feel like I do below. So we need to get rid of this before next tx.. See how we go  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stacey do u no that u r an angel... What u r doing is AMAZING.... And your rec is definately a very lucky Lady.. ^Hug^


----------



## Jelly.B

But don't go planning ahead now you hear hehe... Everyone reacts differently to the drugs, some down reg for longer..  Think beckyboo did.. Sometimes depends how busy your clinic is, sometimes you are on it for longer if your lining not thin enough... Ivf comes with more wait and worries lol
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry, Hubby just visited for lunch


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - i really really wish I could have done accupuncture but just couldnt afford to start before now so too late xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hopepaige   I figured I have lots and lots of eggs that I won't use in my lifetime and it would be a life changing thing to do. Im sure she is grateful to me.  

Thanks Jelly, listen to your body you will know when you are ready. Is it painful? xxx I hope not  
U guys must get fed up of me dribbling on await this waiting about hee hee  

Welcoem back Bubble hope u had a good lunch.
I keep getting bad headaches- think its the pill its horrible


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello bubble  

You are an amazing person Stacey, and you should be very proud of egg sharing  

I am not in pain no, just uncomfy at times lol
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies how are you all?

Only just been able to get on, naughty boss gave me a mammoth task to do this morn  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Naughty boss Becky   ha ha Hope ur ok? missed u  

Havin some poo side effects off this pill


----------



## Guest

I know tut tut how dare he make me work !!!!  

Im ok thanks, missed you too, seems ages since we were all on at the same time !!

Aw sorry your having side effects, have you heard back from them yet? Must seem very bizarre being on the pill now lol

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Keep drinking water Stacey......
Hello beckyboo, hope all well  

I am heading out in garden now, far to lovely out there to be inside packing lol
Speak soon
Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

It is when u want a baby   on the  pill...  feeling really rough today 

Hoping to hear back if it will be this month or next should hear back later on  
She says they are waiting for my recip to have a period so Ive asked when she is due af if its soon could get going this month then   who knows  

Enjoy being out in the garden Jelly


----------



## Guest

Its amazing how they can match up your periods like that isnt it. Still   it is this month for you !!  

You got nice weather jelly? Its still murky here  was dead foggy this morn

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm very jealous of the nice weather its as grey as old knickers here (yuk) !!! 

Stacey - relocate to leicestershire or York!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Same here Bubble    not seen much of the north I fancy York....

I'll be checking my emails all day now to see if she replies


----------



## Guest

York is lovely, ive only been once but it is lovely

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

No the feeling Becky on on FF all day between work  oops hehe.    How r u doin love? Taking care of yourself and your wee one .  Njoy gardening Jelly .  Thanks Stacy for askin cause I'm also learning so much from u all, especially u Jelly  u are so clued up, thanks for sharing it all with us... ^hug^


----------



## Guest

Hi hope hun  Works gets in the way sometimes doesnt it    

Im good thanks, yes taking care of myself i think  It is all still very surreal  

How are you doing hun? What stage are you at? Sorry i get confused now there is more of us  

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I no what u mean everyone with all this happy news  I'm basically playing a waiting game now  on the pill now and waiting for af and then start preg for my FET.. OMG can't believe I'm doin this again.. Had a failed fresh in dec but managed to freeze so hoping and praying some luck is coming my way ^Pray^ ^Pray^


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

just for you Hope!! xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im so sorry for your failed cycle hun   Will be praying for your frosties    . Lots of waiting again 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't believe this weather her!! I'm in tshirt doing garden work and sweating! Perhaps just my age to hehehe

Stacey, if you get headaches, take paracetamol Hun, that doesn't harm your body at all   just stay away from ibuprofen!! That goes to all of you. Read some bad stuff about those tablets!

Think you all have to move to my area hehe, good old bucks and weather lol. Just had some ppl on horses walking past, def feels like summer on way  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ibruprofen is bad  it brings me out in a big rash


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Becky and all of you for your kind words   

K im back to a normal pc now    some random question? do any of you no how i can get smileys on my blackberry to appear when i write on ff during the day? i can locate them when i write messages and bb but cant get them otherwise im i just bin     or is there a way...  very random i no just asking?


----------



## Guest

I dont take ibuprofen, used to for my shoulder but not no more 

I have no idea on blackberrys im sorry hun

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope- don't think you can, I just use ones I remember the code for !!! Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

P.s. Off topic but sure you will laugh! I did. 
Creature (my mums nickname) went to aqua fat yesterday. She tend to take a while getting ready as she had a mastectomy two years ago so it takes a while to get her prosthesis to sit right in the costume. Anyway she was so absorbed that by the time she got to the pool she realised she'd left her giant (visable) flowery knickers on under her costume!!! Ha ha ha


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - that really made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lol bubble that is funny !!


----------



## hopepaige

oh dear ok then... so when i write to you during the day and there are no smileys for you sorry  just dont no how to put them on   will do at night promise 

Bubble that is so cuet.. our parents can do some random funny things all the time... always keeps us smiling though


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We will BEGRUDGINGLY forgive you Hope .....


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies, hope you all had a good day. Weekend soon!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Ahh so sweet of you   haha
how you all doing?  yeah Jelly its almost friday few hrs in counting  

what you girls got planned?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hopepaige - nice lunch sat for me then just packing rest of weekend lol,

You??
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey well im just gonna have a relaxing morning on sat but gotta then do similar to you and pack.. helping DH parents move this weekend...   well cant complain i suppose but just this heat is terrible in the day time still so....  nothing to exciting..
Where about are you moving to?


----------



## hopepaige

By the way love the new pic Jelly


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Hun hehe

Heat Where?? I'm lost lol

I'm only moving 10min up the road so not too bad hehe
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Pic was taken last summer, had short hair then, longer now, but every time I'm looking at pic back then, makes me think I should cut it short again!! Don't know huh hmmm lol


----------



## hopepaige

I Think it looks great    suits u


----------



## Jelly.B

Bless you....

Bet you can't wait to start   not long now
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hopepaige I agree- jelly haircut looks fab


----------



## hopepaige

yeah just feel like on the 2ww again just now waiting to start instead    but hey at least i have you ff to keep me sain


----------



## Jelly.B

Maybe I should cut it short again then lol
Just always wanted to try long hair
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

why not a change is always a good thing   i love it  for you summer is almost there so why not.....


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely pic hopepaige  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

well i thought while we are doing the pic thing i would put 1 on


----------



## Jelly.B

So true! Just nice to see faces of ppl  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Love the photo hopepaige it's really nice xx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks so much...  nice to see a picture and no who your talking to.... just seems like ive known you guys for ages...


----------



## Jelly.B

That's cause we are all so fab on here hehe
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

I totally agree...
Gonna say night night to you all, 22.40 already so beta get some sleep  
speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

Nite nite
Xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

I wish I could keep up with you all!  

Loving all the pics - it lovely to see faces!!

Enjoy your Friday's! - Im off tomorrow so a trip to Cardiff is on the cards! need to get another RED top ready  to watch the Rugby when we  whip the French   on Saturday!! 

 to you all 

Hannah xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hannah - enjoy the shopping hun! I'm envious I will be spending the day sat alone in the office while my boss is off playing golf.
Ladies - I'm gutted can't see pictures untill later as they don't show on my crapberry!!!! 

Day Two of DR half done (meds wise) hee hee xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Day 2 for bubble whoop whoop!!! Love it!
Morning all
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Loving the new piccies great to see you all.

Jelly - love the short hair

 to you all

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Love the piccies - Tell you what now only are we all Fab, we're all hotties


----------



## Jelly.B

Of course we are hehe that made me giggle bubble lol

So, as I'm a lazy cow and moving house, I'm looking into getting a cleaning company to clean current house when I leave! Is that bad! I just think I have so much on my plate to inc cleaning. Hhmmmm

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - That is not bad, that is practical! though while you're at it can you send them to mine


----------



## Jelly.B

LOVE the pic bubble, you pretty little thing  

Yes, think help is the way to go lol. And think you have to get scrubbing yourself ok!  
Xxx


----------



## Guest

I dont blame you getting people in to clean, if you can afford it then do it !! I wish i had been able to do that on all my moves would have made it a lot easier

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

- DO my own cleaning eh where's the love gone now   - Thanks Jelly


----------



## Guest

Love your new pic too bubble xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning all u "HOTTIES". Love all the photies .  Bubble u r lucky your boss not there today, mine is on a serious mission  driving me mad!!!!  See u also have LOL " crapberry " love it...  Can't use smilesy either         jelly u go girl nothing wong with that.. Why do it yourself when there is someone else to do it for u  hehe I'm naughty I no....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - We all lurve the crappberry   ! Seriously fancy an I-phone but have 12 months left on this ''thing'' 

Starvin marvin today, parrently Norethisterone can mess with your bloodsugar... guess I'd better get munching on some satsumas !!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. Jelly go short !  - you look like lara croft with a bob cut in your new piccie  !!


----------



## melloumaw

morning all

luuuuuuurrvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvving the new piccies
such pretty mama's to be
awaiting my AMH results via email today fingers crossed,OPK test 6000 + yay now to book for bloods again  
gotta get ready for work then bleaching my ceiling cos i don't like painting it lol
have a nice day all
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

DH has an i phone and its just sooooo nice I've warned him if he doesn't behave himself I'm gonna take it away from him!!!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Mel holding all fingers and toes and everything for u... Awaiting your news    Stacey - love have u heard anything from the clinic yet


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel - will be thinking of you today sweetie, hurry up test!
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

I lurve my iphone  

Good luck with results mel

  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Had email back recipient due af in next ten days... I have 11 pills left    then i willl have a bleed thats right isn't it with the pill?
Sounds like our periods are pretty much the same anyway   dunno whats gonna happen she says she'll keep me updated grrrr  
Hope everyone else is ok   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble- part of me want to cut it short again, but another part want to see what it might look like longer.. Huh hmmm lol

Stacey - I have no idea what happens when on pill and way forward.... Haven't been on the pill for 10 years, gave me such side affects...... Inc milk in breast!!!! Urk I know! Hope you get going soon petal
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - just an idea sweet pea, but can't you just run the pill packs straight into eachother (i.e. don't take break at 21day mark) and stop when her af arrives?? after all you can use pill that way to delay af when on holidays e.t.c.? May be worth checking with your clinic


----------



## Guest

Yeah i think thats right stace from what i remember. So maybe you will be this month then if its all so close anyway? Wish they would explain a bit clearer for you !

Jelly - i think it looks fab short 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

After all otherwise you'd just keep missing each other by a few days anyway ? Im sure I'm right   (thats a shock)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - Weird side effects there   ! no wonder you stopped! 
When I think how many years I wasted money on birth control ha! wasn't gunna happen anyway


----------



## Guest

lol bubble  

i cant believe they havent explained things more thoroughly its so unfair

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Shall I email Amanda after all!! I will I will I will  (  HNRH Bubble of Leicestershire)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How long is now Jelly 
Hair always grows back, and a short cut is super low maintanance for the summer


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies, that was only one side affect I had, plenty more lol. Pill just never agreed with me! Mind you, like you say bubble, clearly waste of time as my tubes was blocked anyway!!!  

Thanks beckyboo.... Just think I might hold on for cut till a bit later, speak to my hairdresser hehe, she can't wait to cut my hair, a bit too scissor happy for my liking lol!

Bubble, hair is now a long boob, not quite hitting shoulders yet
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

no AMH today,mr skull says at least another week and he'll only give me my results at review humph
silly blood lady thought it sounded too good when she said a week for them back
oh well 
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Lol ladies   

You girls are the best    I'll speak to her next week when she phones she didnt say it would be next month?  
why did she say within next 10 days? is that in 10 days?  or 4 days or 6 days etc?

Hopefully they'll tell me to keep taking pill or when to stop... if we're almost in sync now thats good isn't it! why not let us start this month?  
You're right Bubble think you can continue to delay af.. who knows


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel - oh noooo!! Silly test! It's UK all over!
Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Thats pants hun!   still hopefully not long till they have all they need and you can get going xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I am DETERMINED you WILL start this cycle   (Cause of course I control the world, thats why I'm in this situation) xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh no mel, thats not fair 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

This may sound weird but Jelly/Becks/Lou - Did any of you get really sharp pains during start of DR (first few days) getting pains like start of AF already but it's far far too soon to feel anything right??

Theyre sharp but only last a few seconds then dissapear


----------



## melloumaw

never mind thought it was optimistic,at least this way i will day 21 and day 2-3 blood results to take with me
finished work quick drink now best get ready to collect the girls
check back later
 mel x


----------



## Guest

I dont remember sharp pains this early on, but i had my af on day 7 of dr which was when it was due 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble-  I had pains in ovaries from day one on drugs, so don't be worried. Your body just not used to these drugs
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Such a lush pic bubble, you pretty little minx  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

they told me I wont bleed for upto three/four days after finishing DR so around the 29th  Unless I suppose it's possible Im naturally going to have one anyway (sometimes they come in twos when I get one??) 

Thanks Jelly - Bit fatter now, thats the pic people always say makes me like foreign too


----------



## Guest

Its all different depending on clinic and person. I started on day 21 and was due on on day 28 and thats when it came. Some dont have a bleed some bleed ealry or late some are still bleeding when having baseline scan 

try not to worry hun
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm so impatient aren't I finally get started and now my bodys even threatening to start AF early  

I really couldn't do this without you fab ladies, I'd have invented some excuse for it not being the ''right time'' due to nerves but thanks to you all feel quite calm and relaxed xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just take on day at a time, just because you having af pains, doesn't mean it's coming

Cleaning out wood burner and cat here to help, spreading ash everywhere lol

Got a cleaner in next week to clean downstairs. £80 
If I wanted whole place cleaned it would be £180 don't think so!!! It's the kitchen I dread so will clean bedroom and both bathrooms myself, then I can go shopping for the spare £100 hehehe
We do have the money but think its more the principle! Everything so expensive! Can't believe I'm packing, cleaning, then have to do  the same again in September! Aarrgghhhh 
Xxx


----------



## Guest

I would come clean your hole house for £80 not just downstairs 

Busy busy busy, just think how exciting your next move is !!!

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Pls come beckyboo hehe


----------



## Guest

I would if i could    

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, you need to take it easy preggie girl  
Xxx


----------



## Guest

I know, hubby wont even let me wash up at home, i am getting so bored lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bless him! Cute tho lol  

Right, I better get on with my jobs and having a glass of wine doing so! Naughty I know but hey hoo hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Have fun & enjoy  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just had one of the smelliest people in the office, it really was like urine and sweat I feel sick


----------



## Guest

Ewwwww not good. Get the air freshener out !!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I waited till he drove off and opened the door   ! When you finih sweet pea?


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

how you all doing? seeing you all been chatting away sorry was at a friend having a wee glass of wine and catching up... neva a bad thing on a friday afternoon   
So sorry Mel about appoint today   all in good time im sure... thats what we are all here for to keep you sain and smiling    

Stacey dont not quite sure how you situation works but after all my ops i havent had a period in over 5 years  but now to get my system ready and get my lining right i need to have a period so i have been put on the pill to induce af since dec...   bad having to do this after been bleed free for so many years    anyway where im goin with this is are they not gonna control both your cycles? dont no just guessing i suppose??  

Becky u just enjoy the pampering u deserve it thats for sure  

So Jelly how is the packing and things goin? how u feeling today?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies, Ladies Ladies  
How goes it? Hope your weekend of world saving super heroine antics was good, the meteors were stopped and all baddies have been thwarted. 
7 Days of DR left, so far side effects are spots (not good I will be buying foundtion in paint tin style quantities) and blood sugar issues (a very good excuse to eat) was very very tired yesterday and found myself crying for no reason in a que at the farm shop (hubby found it hilarious)have to say made me giggle too!!

Hope you're all less mad than me  
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning all,
looks like a pleasant day again
think hubby has got around egg share properly now,i was reading bubbles latest diary entry and hubby turned around and said "thats the kind of lady i would want our eggs to go to" it really choked me up
hope you all had a nice weekend,im not over fussed about Mday,but it was my 34th too my youngest baked me a cake bless her,i got a mothers day card from my eldest stepson and partner too was so sweet,they'd put to Mamma mel lol my daughter in law is only 3 years younger than me so its odd to think im her step mamma
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning Bubble  
Had a super duper weekend saving the world thanks!  

Wow only 7 days of DR left! How crazy!

Who knows what tx will do to me cos I'm doolally anywayz!  
I will hear this week whats happening next!!!
Hope everyone is good I'm feeling unusually cheery for a Monday   xxx

Glad you had a lovely mothers day Mel xx
As I said before I would give my eggs to any of the lovely ladies on here xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Glad you had a great day my lovely and happy Birthday for yesterday   !! 
I will sing happy belated birthday to you from here  
Tell your hubby that reading about his comment made me cry at work (I wish I didnt sit opposite the full glass office front passers by must think I'm a tissue holding loon   ) 


Gosh I need to stop blubbing   Compose your self Hannah...

Stacey - Have you heard back about running the packets together IF you match now, would you go staright to stimms? I hope so then we may even cycle together yet  , Goood one you for feeling the happy Monday magic, think the beautifull sunshine we have here helps. 

I swear its a very good thing I'm only DR'ing for under two weeks instead of the original 2 months, I swear my body wasn't made to contain ACTUAL hormones ..... mind you if it works I may have 9 months or hormones ahead   xxxxxxxxxx


Hope, Becks & Jelly love from Leicestershire xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies    

Did everyone have a lovely weekedn? Cant believe back at work already !!  

Quiet day at work for me, boss gone and hes off playing golf this afternoon yay !!

Lots of love

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

with you on the hormone side honey,since stopping the pill i've turned into a teenager(spots eurgh)
thank for the birthday song,think i heard it floating on the wind lol
if you want to cry-cry always better out than in,and you can always people oh its just hormones
all the best to all the thread ladies
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

If my recipients period is due so close to mine they might just ask us both to continue pills a few days then stop rather than do another month right? 

I think I have to down reg Bubble?? I assume so. Next visit to the clinic will be for my basleline scan so I think so  

I WANT MY DRUGS NOW! ! !    

Yay Becky ur boss is out!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

that sounds to make sense stacey
fingers crossed you get your drugs soon
mel x


----------



## Guest

Have you heard from the clinic yet stace? Baseline is the scan they do between d/r & stimms to check you have down regged.  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel how are you?  
when does all the planning begin for you? 

Becky should hear this week... Apparently recipient is due af next Monday (ish) and me next Wednesday I'm hoping that they will tell recipient to take pill for an extra day or so then fingers crossed start down reg next week if we have a bleed at the same time. What day did you start down reg?
Is it day 21?

.......That all sounds to good to be true but just have to wait and see what happens with the phone call this week. At least I will know for sure   Amanda has until 2pm on Friday to contact me if not I will call her....

Feeling very anxious and panicky last week or so not sure whats up with me think I've had enough of waiting


----------



## melloumaw

not sure yet stacey,still waiting for blood results then final consult and internal scan then we get transferred to jessop acu
mr skull said mild stimulation but not sure whether long or short protocol,financially we would like ec beginning of june but i know you cant stick a date on these things
melx


----------



## Guest

Yeah started d/r on say 21  Fingers crossed hun, still so wrong that they havent explained everything fully to you  how it will all happen !! Rarr lol

Hi mel, bubble, jelly, lou & hope, think thats everyone  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm hoping that we will both continue pill for a few days next week then stop  
Not sure how long it takes drugs to be delivered?
NEXT DAY DELIVERY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Guest

Lets hope for next day delivery lol. I had to go to the clinic to get mine, but also to be shown how to inject  

Did you have a good weekend hun?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah a pretty quitet one as hubby can't do much with his wrist.
Hope you had a good weekend too? How are you feelin any sickness, weird cravings yet?
did you see that lady on the news that is pregnant and eats sponges?!!!

Went to put flowers on hubbys mums grave saturday    and had  my mum round for lunch yesterday accompanied by a Twilight-Breaking Dawn dvd- she loves Edward cullen the vampire   She nearly dropped half of her lunch watching it  

Mel fingers crossed everything moves along for you and you have no hiccups along the way like I have!
Its been a constant battle for me to get this far!


----------



## Guest

Aw is he off work with it? My weekend was good thanks, bit of shopping n lunch out with nik on sat then we had my mom n step dad, sis & her 2 girls come for lunch yesterday. So that was nice  

Yeah still feeling the sickness but not as much as i was. No cravings as such, but am going off lots of food. Seem to want more sweet food than savoury, thats always been the case for me but its even moreso now lol. Gonna have to go clothes shopping at the weekend i think, really struggling with some of my clothes now lol.

Aw thats nice,  special days like yesterday are always harder when you think of loved ones who are no longer with us   to both of you hun

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah he's off work with it will be for another 3-4 weeks   He's so annoying when he can't work as he's constantly complaining he's bored!!

Mmm choccie for u then!

I bought a 100g bar of galaxy on Friday and won a 200g bar of galaxy (woo!) not the biggest prize   but its choccie!!! so I've printed off the coupon and I'm going to claim it at lunch!   I'll send u half in the post  

Are you goin to buy maternity clothes? they'll have more stretch and last longer? Must be frustrating


----------



## Guest

Aw yeah i bet !! Hope it flies !!!

Mmm yummy thanks hun   I love galaxy lol. Yes your right doesnt matter how big its choccie haha !!

Not sure yet, will have to try some things on, dont want to buy maternity yet if they are way too big but dont want to buy normal if they will only fit for a few months lol. It is but it will be worth it  

Oh thanks for the text yesterday hun     Next year on mothers day we will all be yummy mummys

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have you tried the Galaxy Bubbles chocolate so yummy. Yum yum

I'm starving now- what u having for lunch? NO nuts for me I was ill last week again I think I may be allergic to almonds I felt really ill   I ate mixed nuts so hard to say which nut was the culprit!

My stomach was not happy and it felt like my throat was tight and I generally felt dizzy and crap  
My mum buys maternity clothes just to allow for comfort on her tummy. 

No worries- felt a little sad yesterdya but then thought I could be a mummy this time next year told hubby I want  a huge badge that says worlds best mum


----------



## Guest

Ooh no ive not tried them ! I will have to get some  

Ive got shredded wheat & fruit for lunch mmmm yummy...not lol   Oh no sorry you were ill !! Ive gone off nuts, have stopped eating them Still have them in things but not just on their own like i was. Yucky, think i overdid it when having to have the brazil nuts lol.

Yes this time next year hun   And you will have the biggest badge ever !!!

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I want it flashing too  
Whats your due date hun? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey -   If you need a panic, we're all here to put your hair back on afterwards    
I really hope this waiting is nearing an end for you my sweet     , you never know the pill may count as your DR?? after all thats pretty much what happened for moi in the end   , Next Mothersday you may have your own tiny tiny LO or bump on board I am sure whatever happens you will be alot closer to that day xxxxxxx 

Becks - Love hearing about Pebbles   makes me feel so hopefull and warm !!! did you ever get anyfuther on your next scan just think though your 12 week will be here super super soon   Go on get some maternity they always look nicer than + size normal clothes too!!! I've bought some before just cause they're comfy for my wibbly bits ha ha  

Mel - You are fab! hope this happens soon for you hun, I watch for your updates from Dr Skull. I am privalledged to have met such awesome ladies through this site 

Jelly/Hope/Lou - Where you at  


AFM - Ate MORE chocolate cake and warned a boss (who was laughing) that I'm a tear monster at the minute, he thinks its hillarious and has promised to wind me up   charming... I think anyone called Dave is the same.... I'm married to one, work with one and have two close friends by the same name... they're all  

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bubble   you too will have a little one  
Mmm I could do with some chocolate cake, hope ur boss doesn't wind u up too much  
no watching sad films either  

xx


----------



## Guest

Due date is 25th October     No not having the scan, i told my dad and he didnt offer. But nik doesnt want me to have it. He said if we needed it then they would do one automatically. And its only 3 weeks away now, will soon be here, if they send me a scan date that is lol   . My healthcare thingy through work would cover it but i would have to be referred from my gp and have it done at either nhs or a private hospital, and that would be a lot more hassle. So i will just have to wait  

Yes im thinkinng if i just go up a size they will look odd everywhere else and just fit my tummy lol. Going to get my boobies measured in m & s on sat and get some maternity bras. Sexy or what haha.

Still cant believe all this is happenin. And cant wait for it to be happening to you lovely ladies  

Mmm i had hot chocolate fudge cake yesterday, 2 servings, one for me one for pebbles   Theres some left so will have to have more tonight  

My father in law is called dave and hes like that too lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmmm hot chocolate fudge cake 

Its sunny here today ladies hope it's sunny with you! 
M&S are good for bras I remember having my first bra fitting there when I was younger they're a lil bigger now   hubbies worried how big they might get if I get preggers   he won't be able to breathe


----------



## Guest

Its lovely here too, there is a few clouds about but it is lovely. CLocks go forward this weekend too woohoo !!

Yeah i tend to get most of my bras from there they seem to fit well. I cant believe how much mine seem to have grown, and i had big boobs before lol and (sorry tmi) my nipples have really changed !! They are horrible lol, not that i really liked them before but you know what i mean lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yay didn't know the clocks are goin forward!  

What do you mean they are horrible?    ha ha that made me chuckle


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello my lovely ladybugs, hope you are all ok!!

Have to be very brief today, on my phone, or as bubble would call it my crapberry :-( 

Hope you are all doing well though?? 

Big love xx


----------



## Guest

Lol stace - my nipples are really big     they just look horrible

Hey lou   im good thanks hows you hun?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lets hope they stop getting bigger  
Hee hee

Hi Lou lou hope ur ok xx do u have big nipples?
I could do with some bigger nipples- mine are only petis pois peas at the mo  
Oh dear Stacey has her silly head on  

Im hungry so Im off to Greggs yum yummy yum xxx (and to claim my free choccie of course!!)


----------



## Guest

Hee hee   nipple talk, its not just the nipple bit that sticks out, its the outside bit too, cant think what it is called lol. Nice convo !! LOL

Mmm yummy, sounds nicer than my shredded wheat. I cant moan though not after what i have eaten this weekend  

Enjpy

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi becky, dunno bout nipples but my boobies are busting out of my E cup hehe

Stacey I'm ok thanks hun, can't stop bloody eating at the mo, feel like I am feeding a constant hangover, without the sickness

How are u both??


----------



## Guest

Hee hee glad im not the only one with growing big boobs, Have a look at your nipples later lol.

Im good thanks, i feel a bit like that too, but i cant eat big meals as i feel uncomfortable then, so im trying to eat little n often hee hee

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I can't seem to stop from the time I wake up until about 1-2 and then I have usually ate that much by then I'm ok for the reast of the day hehe


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

the techinal term is areola! (bit around nipple) mine are already like spacehoppers and thats before a BFP   , the nausea/ tiredness and hunger all sound like my norethisterone tablets ha ha


----------



## staceyemma

I eat like that lou lou but I'm not preggers


----------



## Guest

Thats it the areola ! I thought it began with a lol thanks bubble. I never had any side effects like that on my d/r i was on suprecur. I had the odd headache and that was it. Hope its not too bad hun

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Its all low level, I have blood sugar issues anyway not diabetic but have had multiple tests for it, Norethisterone can effect it,and normally blood sugar drops make me tired nauseous so nothing scary or acute  xxx


----------



## Guest

Good excuse to munch away  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Ive just had my lunch and im stil hungry, im not gonna survive till later, think i may have to nip to the shop lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My free galaxy is good nom nom nom


----------



## Guest

Ooh yummy i forgot to get galaxy !!

I got a bag of hula hoops a snickers & a bag of minstrels. When i buy choc i always have to buy a bar & a bag of something, and one of them always has to contain nuts. I have no idea why but ive always been the same lol

also got a pack of fig rolls to replace the pack i ate at home yesterday

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol ! 

Love the fact we're all a munching!! had some weetabix for breakie, then some choclate cake (the final piece) and then chilli and now pinapple and grapes (as if they make up for my naughtyness)


----------



## Guest

They do make up for it, they do in my head anyway  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Like it, but if I keep munching cake, not only will I have put on a stone this week, by the end of tx I'll look six months preggers even if I get a BFN


----------



## staceyemma




----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

working away today, it's super busy here but I'm far too busy thinking about periods, ovaries, needles, eggies and cake ! 
Day off tomorrow YAY!!!


----------



## melloumaw

beckyboo i got these for during tx they have little button adjusters inside and just a bit of stretch on the pockets they fit me now,just get your regular size
mel 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-Denim-Maternity-Jeans-Sizes-8-10-12-14-16-18-/270796598961?pt=UK_Women_s_Jeans&var=&hash=item84b84869e1#ht_517wt_1037


----------



## Guest

Ooh thanks mel i will have a look 

Naughty work getting in the way again bubble, i have nowt to do today  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll send you some of mine, I've got an electrical repair at one property, and two leaky showers and one overflow pipe issue. 
Plus an offer that isn't an offer


----------



## Guest

Erm...... Im not allowed to do any physical work     lol

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol its not the reapiring itself just the convincing the tradesmen to pull their fingers out


----------



## melloumaw

the official term for that bubbles is supervising,it includes shouting and pointing
mel x


----------



## Guest

Lol mel  

And offering to take the work elsewhere?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i used to be very good at supervising my husbands work


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh well I have stuffed my face enough for 1 day hehehe I did have some strawberrys and a weight watchers yoghurt, but really don't think that is going to make up for the 3 boxes of micro chips I ate!! Ooooopsy lol


----------



## Guest

Lol Lou   I used to love the weight watchers yoghurts especially the dessert recipe ones, but ive gone off yoghurts  

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky I used to love a widows memory (sausage) and yes I mean the one you eat lol, but I have really gone off them, strange isn't it?? I had a fromage frais yog, the one with fruit at the bottom


----------



## Guest

Haha ! Widows memory? Ive never heard of that  . It is strange how we go off things  I had beans on toast the other night cos i just didnt fancy anything and i reall enjoyed it. Moreso than anything else i had all week lol. Ive not tried the fromage frais ones, are they nice? i think its the texture ive gone off

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

eh they are lovely, thicker than the regular yogs xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

my word ive missed you all today.... had a terrible day, boss was in a MOOD   and then got stuck in a meeting for 5 hours  even though im like you bubble, my mind is definatley not at work   so definatly glad to be at home tonight. 

stacey sounds very positive about the pill and the meds ext... sounds about right that you both stop at the same time  definatley a positive day for you..

Becky you no what its cool to treat yourself   and think of it this way... your eating for 2 now 
Lou lou if you stick to the wieghtwatchers food you can eat as much as you wantbb 

Mel im so so sorry didnt even no it was your birthday yester.. hope you had a great great one...   sounds like you had a good day...    wasnt Mothers day here so was just a  normal sunday but still nice and relaxing..

hope tomorrow i have a quieter day and then will keep in touch..

have a great evening


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies  

Where you all today

Im on my day off but hubby did most of the housework last night so I'm a little bored   ! Can always find more to do but he did it to make me rest  I dont need rest yet silly boy   Still don't look a cleaning horse in the mouth and all that. 
Would love to go do something in this sunshine but skint untill payday, and not a fan of wandering  aimlessly alone like a oddbod so will be staying in.

Hope - Sorry your day was rubbish yesterday my sweet, yur boss sounds like he was being a bit of a   , hope your evening was much much nicer! 

Stace - Any late night last minute news yesterday I'm willing it to happen for you, (not sure my batteries have much ion them mind )

Mel - How was your boxing birthday  Hubby always has a birthday eve and boxing birthday  

Becks & Lou - Helloha ladies and bumpsettes  

Jelly - I'm sure you're a busy packing whirlwind but sending lots of    for the move chick 

AFM I reached the official 1/2 way point of my DR today (I hope that 12 days will have been enough)   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Good morning  

Bubble - woohoo half way yay !! How you feeling? Me too skint till payday, thankfully nik gets paid friday yay !! Shopping the weekend for me  

Hope - hi hun hope you have a better day today

Morning everyone else  

Sunny again today yay !!

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Waiting for payday is poo eh  

I'm all god my sweet had a good (happy) cry and now ready to feeling super ready for the final 6 days of DR  

You super busy at work? can't beleive you'll be having you 12 week scan same week I prob have EC /ET XXXXXX
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey hey well having a break and making my tea so quick pop in. On my phone so excuse the spelling  bubble soooo exciting when u reach the nxt step feels like u r getting somewhere  waitin for AF is what's such a pain just wanna get started!!!! Hehe.  And u r 1 lucky chicky I wish my dh would help more with the house work .    Keep that smile glowing and its ok to cry I do all the time .  Becky howz it goin with u? Takin it easy I hope When is your nxt scan?


----------



## Guest

Im not busy at all, really quiet, only cos boss man made me do all my invoicing last week, strange goings on here at the mo. 

Been looking online at maternity clothes & pushchairs  

I am taking it easy yes, i have no choice, strict hubby lol. Not got my date for my scan but i will be 12 weeks on 11th april so im guessing around then, not heard from midwife yet either, wish she would hurry up and ring i am getting impatient     Doc said she would want to see me at abuot 10 weeks and thats next week !!

It sure is pooo bubble, and with us its pretty much all gone as soon as its hit the bank lol

Aww im glad your doing well happy crying is good  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies  

no news for me hee hee   sorta got my head around its going to be next month for me anything before then will be a bonus  

Loverly and sunny here always cheerz me up  

wow Bubble 6 days to go woo woo  

Hiya hope  

Becky- morning lovely- payday for me Friday not that I'll see any of it as car tax is due... £134.75 for 6 months!!!!! need to downgrade car I think!

Hannah where r u?
Jelly- Haven't heard form u in awhile where are you hiding


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I can't believe how quick you'll have reached 3 months (obv it took 3 months.... but you know what I mean )  Can't wait to see your next scan piccie hun. D'ya think Nik will cry seeing a big baby scan ??
Are you still managing to resist buying things? will you let yourself at 12 weeks? xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Becky such exciting times and there is such a lot of lovely stuff ou there  so hurry up payday  .  good that hubby is keeping an eye on u..... Hehe.    Wow can't believe nxt week is 10 already... Wow your on the move


----------



## Guest

Stace - ouchy, our car tax is due end of april to get it back on the road but ours is only a cheapie lol good idea to think it will be next month then anyting else is a bonus  

Yes still managing to resist buying anything, but deffo will come the 12 weeks   I am in town sat so i may get a couple of things then but will see, wont tell nik if i do though he will shout at me     Yes i reckon he will cry, he had very 'glazed' eyes when we had the 7 week scan   Cant wait foe next scan and hopefully it should resemble a baby not a sea horse !!

Size of a grape tomorrow   It is flying really quickly, i will be finishing work in no time  

Cant wait for yuo lovely ladies to be joinng me too      

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I want a seahorse  

We will be joining you be rude not to!!!  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Hope today is the day the clinic calls/emails hun xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I want you all to have lots of seahorses      

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Me too Bubble I have more chance of growing a tail I think  

Becky is living proof we can all do this   thinking if I start next month I'll use the next few weeks to prepare myself I'm thinking of trying yoga- any suggestions for ways I can relax?

I have a good IVF hynotherapy CD 
xx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace don't meen to be stupid or anything but what CD is that?


----------



## staceyemma

google - The Ivf Companion- Maggie Howell
xxx


----------



## Guest

I never did anything like that lol, i just kept busy in the run up to starting by cleaning the house & decorating haha. Oh and it was christmas when i started so i had that to keep my mind occupied too lots of shopping  Seems like so long ago now for me !!

Eeeeek excited for my lovely ladies

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks stace.  Becky yours is the best news eva although we will all be joining u soon  pls pls.... Soooo exciting.


----------



## staceyemma

It does seem like a long time ago now  
These last few months have been a long wait for me so hoping when tx starts it'll fly by!
I won't mind  I gues I just feel I haven't officially started tx until injections begin. Tkaign one poxy microgynon pill doesn't fill me up with excitement every day!!

I think I'll be ok with the needles I've managed to have tattoos ok so hoping needles will be fine....


----------



## Guest

The needles are fine hun. You will do the first one and think what was all the fuss about lol. Does start to sting towards the end but only cos you get very tender. All worth it though, and its odd when you stop. I was injecting for 6 weeks and felt lost when i finished lol.

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky likes injections  
I used to be TERRIFIED of needles but after 100's of blood tests it doesn't bother me now  


Been looking at holidays and dreaming    


Thinking of the lake district 
xx


----------



## staceyemma

1 more day and ur 9 weeks preggers Becky!!!


----------



## hopepaige

If u got tattoos then u fine love... You should have seen me in dec, I was black and blue  looked like I had been in thw wars and DH was always saying sorry sorry  shame but true Becky u r proof that it can pay off in the end


----------



## Guest

Haha i wouldnt say like but when you do something at teh same time of day for that long, you get attached  

Woohoo almost 9 weeks! Seen a tshirt online at matalan saying im not fat im pregnant !! I want it lol  

I was black n blue too hope, when i looked in the mirror it looked like i had a face and my belly button was the nose lol.

It does work yes ! and it will work for you ladies too  

I have tattoos but they are like 15 years old so i cant really remember but i dont think they hurt that much as i had 3 in 3 months I had my nose peirced to and that killed. Injections are nothing compared to that, just a little prick   Ive never been scared of them though.

The lakes is lovely, one of our engineers here went up there last wed for a long weekend in a cottage, sounded lovely

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

That T shirt sounds fab! 
Have you told many people Becky? xx


----------



## Guest

Yes quite a few people know, most of our families and close friends, and work colleagues. but we havent gone 'public' yet, i cant wait to do that but will wait till had the 12 week scan. More people know than we originally planned but i think its cos quite a few knew we were having ivf cos we were excted so we told them, but then of course you have to tell the result lol.

If we had to do it again we probably would tell as many that we would be having it

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

can i join in pleassssse ....

I have been watching this thread for weeks now, so i thought as my TX had started it was only fair to join now. 

I had my 1st injection on Sunday 18th march (mothers day so hoping its a good sign) injections are not as bad as i thought they would be, just have to keep on thinking it will all be worth with it in the end, our Becky is proof of that  

see becky i have joined the best Thread on FF Yippeee !!!!!!!   

XXXXXX


----------



## Guest

Yay !!! Welcome to the best thread ever hun   Im glad youve joined.

xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

im glad i've finally joined to

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Deffo the coolest thread in town  
hee hee welcome!


----------



## Guest

Love the shades  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

thank you staceyemma  

& loving the shades  need them on a daly like today

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Off to visit my nephews tonight they're dying to show me their new playhouse in the garden should be fun   

Can someone put me to sleep please until next month   , if I hear nothing by Friday I'll call them myself


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies,what a lovely day
waiting for a delivery in between work and school runs,for my new pineapple toning trainers,i've never been good at exercise,was thought to have chronic fatigue syndrome and even looking at a flight of stairs exhausted me,but after deciding to try for a baby my symptoms have improved and we feel it was deep depression that made me exhausted,so now im starting off easy by swapping my comfy trainers for some that may help get shut of the orange peel,any1 else had any experience of them?
oh and bubbles please stop trying to make the readers of your diary emotional snot dribbling wrecks,its not a good look at the school gates  
it was a very beautiful entry you have written and im sure many of us have had those future glimpses,i had one a short while back and i even saw the baby grow he was wearing,i've now found that same baby grow on ebay and will definitely buy it as i see it as a good sign
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - I think Pebbles already must have about 100 cyber world aunties heee hee!!!! TEAM PEBBLES!!!
Stacey -I know what you mean about tablets, they don't hold much excitement  but technically you HAVE started already as syncing is the first part of tx!!!!
Gert- Congrats for starting hun!!!!!!! Are you on long or short (Sorry if you signature says but am working off my crapberry so can't see it) Exciting times hun! Can't wait to get to know more about you and your journey  
Mel - sorry chicken (ooops) was having a very emotional tearfull morning and just need to let it out. Hope I didn't leave you a mascara addled mess (or it at least went unnoticed) xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mel- I have the reebok easytone trainers which I don't know if they work as I dont wear them enough but they are strange to walk in  

Bubble- I guess you're right hun syncing is part of my tx.   I haven't read ur diary so I'll have to have a sneaky peak


----------



## melloumaw

lets hope i can walk and drive in them,i thought they'd be good cos im stood for 2 and 1/2 hours at work(dinner lady at a primary school)
am on the wii at the mo cos i cant stop stuffing my face since i came off the pill it said im 40  
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Love  the wii fit (though avoidoing it after the last few days chocolate intake)  
If it makes you feel better Mel mine thinks I'm 44 xxx


----------



## Guest

The first time i went on a wii it said i was 69 !! That was a few years ago though  

Pebbles wants lots of cyber world cousins too        

Lovely diary update bubble just been having a read  

One of my ff buddies who d/r on the tablets not the injections is now 10 weeks preg with twins  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hubby bought it me for last years birthday when they diagnosed chronic fatigue,doc said if i didnt exercise my muscles would shorten, just looked in mirror and look 3 months gone,im blaming schools pineapple shortcake mmmmmmmmmmm
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

69!! love it 

Becks hopefully there will be teams of our little guys, Jelly, Stace, Mel, Hannah, Hope, and Gertie to frolic with you and Lou Lous LO'S (and any other ladies my hormone addled brain has made me miss out)  xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thta'd be fab wouldn't it all our lil ones running around together and us lot eating choccie and cake  

Heaven!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, soz haven't had time to post anything, or to read back but can tell a new few newbies here, hello to all of you and welcome   
I'm prob not going to be able to post next few days, packing, moving and what have you. Van being picked up tomoz morning and all systems go! Internet will be down prob till Monday. Such hassle moving, can't believe I'm doing it again in September lol. mind you, that one will be bigger but to a sunny country at least   
Hope you are all well and happy, sending you all hugs and lots of kisses.
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Jelly- good to hear from you thought you might be busy  

Hope the move goes smoothly!

Hope everyone else is ok I'll be logging back on this afternoon busy morning ahead for me!

xxxx   xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

Hope you all had a good evening, thought it was only fair i tell you a bit about myself, We have been TTC since April 2009, conceived naturally in July 2010, M/C at 10 weeks   . went for Lap & dye in December 2011, as cyst found woke up after op to be advised had to remove left ovary due to size of cyst (much bigger than was shown on scan) what a lovely surprise, was still feeling rough after op, so didn't sink in anyway until the doc told me again later, given all clear & me & DH no issues, but advised best changes to conceive would be IVF due to age factor, could try naturally which we did for the last couple of mths, no BFP,  so decided to take the bull by the horns and start the tx, having to self fund due to our ages which i think is pants, but don't get me started on that    started D/R on 18th mar 2012, providing AF turns up this Sunday 25th, then start Stimms w/c 2nd April. So if all goes to plan then our LO will arrive in Dec       
Me & DH have been together for 12 years Aug this year, he is just the best  . day 4 of my injection and still all OK, i think thats because of my DH though as after he has given my injection he kisses my leg after which is soooooooooo sweet. 

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey Gertie

Hi havent been on much cause at work only have my phone to log on so not as easy  
wow your story is not much different to me except my 2nd ovary got infected from when my 1st was removed and so both have no been removed  then my c125 (cancer )levels where rising drastically and i was on the verge of ovarian cancer. they managed inbetween to remove and freeze as many eggs as they could. I had a few cycles of chemo. And thankfully since then 2 years ago my levels have never risen again so for now im safe. Gave my body a rest for a year and in october last year wanted to give ivf a try but that just didnt work. so im also on a waiting game now for af to arrive and then we are gonna start as have 3 embies left from dec


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone how are you all doing today? 
Im relaxing nicely at home today, no work  and so having a bit of me time and taking a look at my situation and my mind is just so so confused?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie- Lovely to hear more about you, you DH sounds like a real gem  I'm due AF around the 29th by nurses thoughts so also due to start stimms soon hopefully on day two of the bleed  for EC in first two weeks of April! Looks like we will be 2ww buddies if all goes well!!! Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Hope - You really have faced so much hun!   So piggin unfair when sad things happen to good people. So glad you're well and fighting fit now! You're officialy one of us mad lot now so we will be here for eachother highs and lows  

And Gertie - I'm sorry I didnt pass on my   at the loss of your little angel, hope they are watching over and send you a healthy brother or sister this time around !!  
  
Stacey - Getting so frustrated for you, you must be so flippin fed up!!     that some very good news is just around the corner for you hun, you are such a very special fab person and any LO would be so blessed to call you mummy   , when they finally arrive (after all this keeping you waiting) they will be so worth it though  

Mel, Jelly, Becks, Lou and all others on the silent lurk  

As someone who is currently emotionally useless I have decided;
All sad things should only happen to really really mean people (the very most mean irredeamable souless scum) who should all be placed on a mean person Island in the middle of Shark infested waters some where on another planet (and they should all be given yucky diseases) !!! 

Mardy day today if you can't tell!


----------



## hopepaige

hey bubbles

yeah i am so joining you guys and this thread is just so encouragin and happy and we will all get there  

I understand where u r coming from... you no there is a "girl" should i say that i no that just makes me so so mad  she so badley wanted her dp to marry her and so made sure she fell pg. so 9 mths later gave birth to a beautiful little girl (she is such a selfish and nasty person in general) and he just doesnt want to get married just for the babies sake. So her little plane didnt work so she has just decided well it time to move on now and is so NOT interested in her daughter, is out drinking evey night, with every man around and now wants to move away to move on in life and she is leaving her daughter with her father... he is such a loving and proud daddy and she is defiantely gonna be so beta off with him but its just so sad that we all have to suffer like this and this women is just so mean   Why is all you can ask??


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

It is so frustrating but I suppose the happy ending to that story is a little girl who is VERY loved by her daddy   

You're very right though my sweet, we WILL get there and we are a super happy positive thread, these ladies have svaed my bacon (sanity wise) lots of times   Can't wait for us all to celebrate happier times together


----------



## hopepaige

yeah u r so right  

im so trying to keep myself sain... i have put a calender up on the fridge door and marking the days off till AF is SUPPOSSED   to arrive   feel like a child again counting the days till Christmas


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

! funny isn't it!! I'll be the same after the 26th, willing her to hurry up so I can start stimms 

When is she expected


----------



## hopepaige

She is supposed to be here around the 31st / 1st   april fools so   hopefully she is kind and just arrives... dh was joking around last night and said the ladies on ff must be the only women in the world praying for there af to arrive normally we just ***** and moan    i told him thats what makes us so unique


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

- Hope you are so right !!!   My last tablet is the 26th and she generally (the old witch) should arrive within 3-4 days but knowing my luck she'll be far too busy having a relaxing wander somewhere far away and will keep me waiting, just so so keen to have my actual dates as work is really difficult the first 3 weeks of April as boss is away and I'll be flying solo    

Waited so long to get started and I'm still not satisfied  
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning all just a quick one before work
hope your all well
bubbles blame the pill for your mood lol
just had day 21's done AGAIN,roll on 1st natural AF next week for day 2's
love to you all
speak later
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey mel ! Glad that your bloods are now in motion my sweet   , hope the old witch flies in super quick next week (sounds like you, me Stacey and Hope will all be AF hunting   )

Speak later hun, love to all 
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

If my body doesnt play games and sticks to the plan she should arrive on the sunday and then can be set to start afresh on Monday morning    in my head i seem to be planning this all out yet who nos  

work   thats my biggest downer... they dont understand me at all and i find it so much easier to just not say anything and if they ask i just say not sure yet.....    thats why i love ff so much cause everyone nos where u r coming from.....
im putting in leave and then time just staying away altogether during ET...


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Think I've said before but will be working day of EC and prob ET, but hoping to ahve 2nd week of 2ww off (ha listen to me assuming I will even get to the 2ww)


----------



## hopepaige

excuse me    no negatives aloud on this thread!!! 
look we are all waiting for af around the same time and then looks like we will all be on 2ww together   
its a sign


----------



## Guest

Good morning lovelies how are we all? Only just managed to get on, had a man in doing our anti virus on pcs, how very dare he  

Bubble silly question but what do you mean you will be working on day of ec & et?

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Becky

how dare they       well im still lying in bed on my pc and relaxing such a nice wednesday, its a bank holiday here today so  
True, bubbles dont think you should be working on those 2 very important days

Becky how are you doing otherwise?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

not happy, my boss has just asked me for an update on dates for tx, I explained I cant give him any.... I just don't know... he's made it clear he's only happy to pay for cover for either one full day or two half days for the time he's away  (despite the fact their would normally be two of us in the office and despite the fact even then I'll be expected to work for free by phone) while he's away. 
so basically tough **** if I want or medically NEED more time off during tx. 
By working I mean I'm ideally expected to still be in the office for part of both days and take any out of hours calls also


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry just flabbergasted, best part is I just nodded along and pretty much agreed. DH is fuming and has told me to tell him either he allows me paid cover as I need it or I will quit with immeadiate effect  (really hoping I've just taken it all the wrong way)


----------



## hopepaige

Bubble i no how u feel, but you no that you entitled to leave and even if its unpaid (i had to take at the time) its ok, after all we go through to get to the EC and ET day you need to be relaxed and not watching the time getting ready to run back to the office... 
where is the 2nd person in the office?


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello,

i have just booked hols from e/c date and wont go back until after 2WW, as my Hosp had already told me i need to take the 2 weeks off, so not taking any chances, my bodies at lot older than any of yours so i need the extra rest & time to heal  
then will get a sick note from docs & send it in to them with gyne procedure, i haven't told anyone at work only my & DH parents know. I work with all men so they wouldn't understand  

Bubbles, you must start thinking that you will be on 2ww, lots of PMA hun, as you will get there. i agree with hopepaige no negative thoughts   

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

The two are normally me and him, he'll be golfing in Spain


----------



## hopepaige

nice bein the boss hey 

is he fully aware of what your going through and the time it takes


----------



## Guest

Bubble you cannot work on the day of ec. You have a sedative that is very similar to the date rape drug rhipnol or whoever you spell it. And you will need to have the day off after too, so will hubby, you need to have someone with you for 48 hours after as you will be very forgetful and arent even allowed to pick up a kettle ! Thats unless your clinic give you ga?

He is being an **** !!! I am so angry for you, you dont need this added stress !!!!

  

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

i agree with Becky....  u gotta put your foot down and tell him u need leave 
especially since you gonna be alone in the office


----------



## Guest

Ive just noticed the **** icon lol didnt know that would come up  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Right! Ladies, I apologise.... I've had a word with myself, rants don't get us anywhere and at the end of the day you cant control the weather but you can learn to dance in the rain. 
I'm so sorry to bring so much   to such a hppy thread. 

I've talked to DH (WHO IS FUMING) but the fact is, short of lose it with my boss, I don't know what to say  . 
I don't have alot of choice (I'm not a manager btw just expected to act as one ). If it comes to it and I am very ill/unwell after EC  I will cover wages personally and tell him when he gets back (well the day after he gets back cause he's taking an extra day off) ...  

I've made the executive decision to be ok with it!  
If I am needed at work, I shall try and see only the possitives..... it will at least mean I'll be kept busy during the final stages of tx, so on the + side won't have the time to sit worrying as much as if at home. 
It is only 1 week, and I may not even end up having EC at the expected time, after all there is still DR and stimms to take into the equation and I have learnt if nothing else tx NEVER follows the original time scales!  
My boss is a man, and a man who never had any problems with IF, infact they have 5 at home so he just doesn't know what this is like thats not his fault  

If I worry it will affect tx then I'm just creating a self fullfilling prophecy, lots of ladies here worked and still got their BFP's lets just hope thats me too, and IF I end up having to be out of the office more than my cover allowance ''its his fault the office is closed not mine''


----------



## Guest

I worked during my 2ww. I had et on the fri and went back to the work on the tuesday. It is the first half of the 2ww that is the most important. My nurse said to me that the first 5 days are the most crucial as if embie is gonna stick, then it will within them 5 days. So if it makes it easier can you not have the time off from ec to say 4 days after et then go back?

Men eh !!

And you dont need to apologise to us, thats what we are here for  

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

bubble i need to come to you for lessons on how to be so positive... i just look back now and yeah i got so worked up with my boss and so upset and irritated and he just carried on like nothing was wrong  
you do need to take some time though... even a few days to rest and as long as your job isnt to physical...


----------



## hopepaige

look at me telling you what to do... sorry man


----------



## Guest

Very random but ive just had a mars bar, not had one for ages and it was yum  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope /Becks/Gertie Thanks Girls your support means lots    you are all so fab and supportive !!!

Becks - Alot depends on when I have EC & ET. 
The holiday basically runs from the 11th April to the 17th.
The problem is my clinic ''think'' (as much as they can predict before monitoring & stimms) that I'm likely to be on stimms for between 8-12 days could be more or less.... 
If AF arrives on say the 29th - 30th March I may squeeze EC in just before he goes and have ET while he's away but it's possible both may happen in that 6 day time frame so whether or not I will get any leave is pretty much time dependant.  (what can you do??   ) 

Suggested to DH we ask clinic if we can continue DR for an additional week or so to try and place  tx after his holiday, but DH was furious I'd move tx to suit him playing golf so just going to have to ride it out. 

I wouldn't mind but he's off at least 2 days a week at the mo playing golf and calls me constantly on days off. BUT in other ways he is a fab boss (I'm just not in sharing mood as far as his good points go   )

Hope - DH is looking at some camp sites for us to go away this weekend and take our minds off it xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I was just about to suggest d/r for longer cos you can do that if you have dates that get in the way but i can see his point in why should you. But if it makes things less stressful then it may be a good idea?

Ooh camping lovely  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I will think about it, to be honest, I half expect he'd still be funny about me taking holidayso soon after he'd been away (moan about limited possibility fo appointments) but will sit down with DH tonight lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Whatever is good for you guys dont be stressed. You no sometimes i wonder if me being so stressed in dec with et, hrs off work and peak season that maybe this was just what turned it all negative. So be at peace and no stress about work... 
Njoy the camping i love camping just so relaxing... now that summer is almost there is the best time...its getting far to cold here for that sort a thing


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble hope you're ok hun sounds a bluddy nightmare! What a pain for you to have to worry about this through tx   
I understand DH being so furious my DH would be furious too my DH would prob come and and give my boss what for!   
I guess your boss doesn't quite understand the whole IVF process and how important it is that you are calm and relaxed.    

If I could I would cover ur shifts for u    
Do what you feel YOU need to Bubble otherwise you may end up looking back and wish you'd have done things differently.

How do you really feel about working?  Doesn't sound like you have much of a choice? xxx 
Big hugs hun


----------



## Guest

Deffo no stress ! Yes have a talk about it and go from there. I think it helped with me that et on a friday so i had the weekend and the monday off but luckily i was able to use the snow then as an excuse as i had planned to go back on the monday.

Stace is right do what you feel is right. My nurse said to me dont do anything you will regret in the 2ww.

It is wrong that we are not covered buy a law or something where they legally have to let us have time off!!

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

please dont let it stress you out, i am possibily facing redundancy at work, but have told DH that nothing is going to stress my out, if i lose my job i just do, not putting my plans on hold as just waited too long to start a family. I have been here nearly 10 years so will get some redunancy money. 

Bubbles you will work it out & will do whats best for you, everything will be all ok   
where are you looking at going camping?? i have never been camping im a big girls blouse   might  have to think about camping as feel so left out now  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats the only thing, the kind of person I am I would over analyse things.
But thats just me Bubble   Whatever you decid we're here hunny  

Hope- I can see why you would have thought that about ur previouis cycle cos u search for answers as to why it didn't happen..what went wrong etc... It's only natural. This time will work for u!  

You're right Becky we should be covered by law
Hey Becky 9 weeks today   how fab! 

what another fab sunny day! 

ate loads today girlies    I've hid the chocolate truffles from myself   silly cos I know where they are nom nom! hee hee

Hey Gertie Last time I went camping we ended up sleeping in the car the 2 man tent wasn't big enough for my cat   it was a bit claustrophobic and zipped up in a teeny tinty tent after drinking lotsa wine.... ew it was horrible   I lturned over and my face was touching the inside of the tent it was wet and dewy aaaaa!!!!
hubby wants a vw campervan...he says for me him and baby love him  
I said yay ok as long as I can design the inside!


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Ladies,

Just a quicky regarding carrying d/r on for a few day longer. I'm not entirely sure if the short protocol allows that, does anyone know? Depending on when AF arrives, D/H and I may be missing his sister's wedding (I'm giving a reading and he's walking her down the aisle) and potentially our friends wedding as well. I know that they will understand, but if there was the possibility to tweak the dates to make it a day or so later......

 to all

AmyHF


----------



## Guest

Camping is fab but yes you do have to have a good tent, i love ours, i would live  in it if i could   

Campervans are fab i would love one of them, my sis & her ex used to have one  

Amy - im not sure on short protocol i only know it can be done with long, long normally being 12-14 days as standard. Can you ask your clinic? When i started my tx we were told to give them any dates we would like them to avoid and they would do their best. They cant prolong stimms though so it needs to be on d/r if anything.

9 weeks woohoo !! Crazy !!

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Think I will speak to them, don't think they will be able to though, as the short protocol is 14 days from first injection to EC. At the end of the day, this is more important, but I still dont want to miss the weddings, especially my sister in laws! Just got to hope AF shows up on 26/27/28th!!!!


----------



## Guest

Yeah give them a call see what they say. Lets hope it arrives ontime  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello girlys, can't read through posts at the moment I am stuck in the horrid place we call work :-( just wanted to say hi and I hope you are all doing good!! Xx


----------



## Guest

Hey lou, hows you?

Have you had your 12 week scan date through yet or heard from your midwife?

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey my lovely ladies   .  Just over an hour till home time  

Stace - Bless you!! Ha ha I think you'd rock at my job feel free to cover for me anytime   !! Am I reading it correctly that you took your CAT camping with you or is it these drugs    We take a 6 man tent as I'm a freak and like to have a bedroom/storeroom and lounge  . Will be taking out electric hook up too and some dvds to snuggle and watch at night I believe they call it GLAMPING  

I'm sorry for not replying sooner got waylaid this afternoon by work, thanks again for your support. 

Becks - Pebbles is 9 weeks old!!!!  



I think I may actually wee I'm so excited for your 12 week scan, Pebbles and Lous little one are the two little beams of hope for us pre tx girlies!!!!

Hope - You are bloomin' fantatstic and lovely hunny thanks for all the support during my mardy bum day!!! 

Gertie - Good advice hun, thanks  Come camping with us !!!  

Lou - Hello !!!!!!!!!! we need you to come and fill us all in on baby bump soon xxxxxx

Amy - I will do the AF dance for both of us, the very earliest mine could come would be 27th too      

AFM - All is ok now though I promise   , on his return from valuations I told him I wasn't happy and that if at the end of the day I needed more time I'd be taking it as it was something I have no control over. He begrudginly said that he can't do anything from Spain (as if I was asking him to fly back ?? guilty concienece me thinks) I told him if tx fits and I only need a day or a half day fab, but if they need to see me more I will have to get someone in or leave the office closed, if that's a problem I would be happy to take the whole time as unpaid leave (which means I would refuse to  be avail) so he has agreed !  HA HA he forgets I know he'd be lost without Bubble  


So all is as good as it's going to get !, I'm not going to DR for longer as this is about me and DH and our little Bean (if that makes sence) and we're ready to do this thang  . Even with work hassle EC being so near to my mum and DH's birthday is partly what made the surge forward feel so right so I'm hoping and   this will be enough 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Aw im glad youve managed to sort it out now hun, thats a big relief for you  

We do glamping too !! Have to take the electric hook up !! We have a hi gear corado 4 tent ! Its ace !! Im going shopping to go outdoors with my sis next sat to get a few more things ready for the summer. Im excited about a shopping trip to go outdoors how sad am i !!

I want a date for my scan !!!!Arghhhhhhhh

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thats fab --- You'll be buying a glamping cot soon too !!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies Morning  8 of 12 days done!!! woop woop  ! Monday will be my last DR tablet (I hope)xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a good evening, 

Bubbles so glad you have you days off issue sorted!!!!!! Last tablet for you on Monday  

Day 5 of injection, still all ok, another day nearer to BFP   

Yes when we all have out LO will have to arrange a big camping trip... that would be awesome

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Now Gertie - that would be fab!!! Let's just hope those still waiting don't end up with twins else we shall all be well & truely out numbered!!!! How are you finding DR hun? Any side effects?? Are you overly emotional too??  Xxxx


----------



## Guest

I like the sound of a big GLAMPING holiday ladies  

Hope everyone is well this morning 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Becks,  how's pebbles this morning?? Have you felt anything yet or is it too soon??


----------



## Guest

Pebbles is fine i think   I want my scan     No not  yet its too soon for that  

Hows you hun?

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww! Don't  Pebbles will be waving at you in just 3 weeks!!!! (Would put a pom pom but on my crapberry  )
I was thinking about you when watching one born every minute , I was sat thinking woah Becks is almost 1/3rd of the way there !!!!!!!

I'm good so so excited to be going away with hubby for the weekend we really need this right now  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I didnt see it last night (in bed by 8.30 ) but i recorded it will see it later. Its scary seeing my bear moving up on my ticker time is flying, i just hate that i still have 3 weeks to go, at least, not even had my date yet lol.  

Aww lovely where you off to?

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

bubbles - i have had no side effects at all, fingers crossed though, have you had any hun Hosp has asked us how many we would like to be put back, we have said if we can we will have 3, i know madness, but as self funding want the best of chances    . But it only takes 1, so will be more than happy with that   

Becky - pebbles 9 weeks today Yipeeeeee

Hopepaige & stacey, how are you today?


xxxx


----------



## Guest

I had no side effects with suprecur either gertie  Just the odd headache so make sure you drink your water  Have as many as you can put back in thats what i say !! If i had only had one put back, i may not be preg now..... 

Woohooo.... I need my positivity back, its gone somewhere today !!

Lots of love ladies

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Blood sugar, and really really emotional, other than that I'm fine (and emotions could well be phsychological as much as hormones) other than that I feel fab, no headaches or pain like some of the ladies but dnt know if that's due to tablets instead of injections. We can only have 1 put back.   feel really sad about that


----------



## hopepaige

Hey my lovely ladies .  I'm not to happy today back at work after a nice holiday yesterday   well at least its friday already tomorrow . Becky happy 9mths  sooooooo exciting.    We will keep that smile on your face and nxt thing u no 3 wks will be up  also on phone so sorry no smileys . Bubbles so happy u sorted all the work issues out u really don't need that added stress!  U must have a super fab time on the weekend... About the camping I got a long way to fly just to come camping hey Haha would be awesome to meet my lovely ladies .    Gertie how r u doin? Still goin strong with preps?  We r also gonna put back 3 frosties back.... It does only take 1 to get that BFP but why leave them behind who no?    Where r u today Stacey Stace??


----------



## Guest

Bubble - have they told you that you can only have one put back regardless of grade or is it depending on grade?

Where are you hope? I know ur not in the uk lol  Oh and you have smilies 

Thanks, i know it will soon come round im just being silly

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Becky I'm in sunny South Africa  lived in London for 2 years but my visa expired so had to come home  but have family over there still .  Bubbles don't be sad remember it only takes 1 and this beautiful one is gonna be the 1 can just feel it in my bones


----------



## Guest

Ahh ok, yes deffo a bit far to come camping lol   Is it warm there?


It does only take one

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Becky its been terrible here a mth ago was like 37 degress at mid day   but winter is on its way  yahoo thank goodness so will send u guys the sun ok  .


----------



## Guest

Wow hot hot hot   Its lovely here again today, hopefully spring is here !! Clocks go forward this weekend 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Hope - That actually did make me feel alot better , where in SA you from? My dad lived in Joburg for a year back in the mid nineties, we only stayed for a month or so but it was fab (alot different to the Joburg now) 

Becks - Our PCT only allow one regardless, but if youre lucky enough to have viable embies to freeze then they will pay for FET (as if I'd be that lucky) 

God whats with us today??

HOPE WE ARE RELYING ON YOU FOR THE       TODAY


----------



## hopepaige

I do love summer but after this heat we r welcoming winter with open arms .


----------



## Guest

That is a shame its only one regardless, but it does only take one !! Ours would have froze & covered that but we didnt get any frosties . You never know hun 

Thursday blues me thinks  

What time is it in south africa?

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Yes bubbles joburg had changed just like SA altogether... I live near Durban by the sea .    U just see for us 2012 is going to be our year... Becky is our leader of the pack  .  Its now 1.30pm just finished lunch break


----------



## Guest

Oooh im a leader   I would love to live by the sea 

Did you have anything nice for lunch? Im obsessed with food !!

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

we can have 3  embies put back purely because of our age, over 40 you can have 3, under 40 then only 2. but it only takes 1 bubble and that will be the one for you hun, no more negativity you hear me, otherwise Mother hen will have to take you in a corner and give you a big positivity hug     

the sun is shining, the weather is Sweet    remember ladies next year this time we will all be mummys

fab 

Lots of fairy dust xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Couldn't have said it better Gertie.... Bubbles u have been spoken to!!! . Yeah becky I had a nice chicken and mushroom pie YUM YUM yes but u have an excuse for eating, me I'm just been naughting.  Hehe


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - You have me chuckling away like a mad lady at my desk  

Not the possitivity cuddle  

You are right we WILL all get our BFP this year WE WILL!!! 


XXXXXX


----------



## Guest

I love this thread    

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies - I will officially be waddling this afternoon   I have eaten far to much 

A gigantasaurous jacket spud and tin and a half of beans with a pot of low fat cottage cheese. I feel a bit poorly now  

Gertie - This will be the one sweetpea!! lets hope you get fab little triplets then


----------



## Guest

Mmmm jacket spud & beans, not the cottage cheese though yucky lol

Ive got beans on toast, half a tin of beans   2 toast & 1 bread so i can have a bean buttie 

FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!

XXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Food is my best friend .... which may be why I ended up at SW   !!!


----------



## Gertie5050

i have got a boring sarnie for lunch, no crisps today as just realised i had last packet yesterday   plus lots of fruit, oh what joy and how could i forget brazil nuts, you have all had proper lunches so not fair!!!!!

Bubble - yes you dont want one of my postivity hugs  likely to sqeeze the life out of you  

and agree with becky this is the best thread ..... i just love it, cant believe it took me so long to join you lovely ladies. 

I think my DH would pass out if we had triplets, it would be a bit difficult breastfeeding as well  

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I hate having a sandwich without crisps, it is like something is missing 

Im stuffed now but having some fruit, then a 2 finger kit kat 

Triplets...how scary !!!! 

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

and i have no shops near by so cant get any boo hoo, will just have to buy another 6 pack tonight and have 2 bags 2mrw as i didnt have a bag today  

triplets would be scary.  

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

You guys r so funny   lunch finished I'm about to finish up for the day  hehe.  Beans on toast is a true english meal, I think I ate to many when I was over there cause now I can't stand beans.... .  What for supper I'm wondering?      Triplets oh no can u imagine   breastfeeding u would just finish with the 3rd angel and it would almost be time for the nxt feed  oh my word .  U guys r so amazing no matter what u get a smile on my face all day


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol @ Gertie - had never thought about the logistics of breastfeeding triplets  

This thread is the only one I'm ''active'' on, I can't seem to click and keep up with others I think it's my mini brain!  

Becks - I love kit kats mmmm chocolatey goodness.. I ahve to nibble of the chocolate coating and eat the waffer seperate. 

Glamping all booked though at 5 degrees at night maybe I'm actually mad  


xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We're a thread of love equal to the best historical hippy communes   !! 

Have a fab evening Hope, wish it was clocking off time here! four hours to go and far to much work for too little time!

I blame you all distracting me


----------



## hopepaige

Ahhh Becky I'm sorry  haha I think we r all in the same boat... But hey somethings gotta keep us sain and who beta than all of us .  Bubble that is way to cold for camping love OMG will have to just courier over some hot sunny weather to u for the weekend k.


----------



## Guest

Where are you going bubble? Did you say? You will be fine snuggle up at night.  acouple of years ago we went to anglesea camping at easter is was beginning of april, on the way it was snowing, We were like omg what are we doing !! It was fine though  

I cant connect the same either, or keep up !! I try but fail lol. I better on here or in pms.

Oh i do that too, i nibble off the chooci and then the wafer !! I have another one in my bag but im gonna save that for mid afternoon i think  Something to look forward to. Ive also got some rich tea biccies (emergency supply for when i feel sick) gonna have them qith my 2pm cuppa and dunk them )

I wish i was finishing too !!! 3 1/2 hours for me !! Oh well nearly friday ladies !! Woohoo !!!

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Sorry Becky I mean bubble  hahah see this distraction thing rubbing off on me


----------



## Guest

I did wonder why you were apologisng to me  

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Sorry love  thanks goodness its home time...


----------



## Guest

Wonder where stace is today.. She must be working, not like us lol xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Yeah true good girl she is  and hope Jelly's moving is goin ok


----------



## Gertie5050

Bubble - you & DH can do lots of positivity cuddling on your camping trip (as its going to be cold)  make sure its only cuddling though  

Hopepaige - have a lovely evening hun, 

i am too greedy to eat the choco bit then waffer, i just stuff it all in, i buy the 9 x 2 finger pack, £1.00 on poundland. result. but dont worry i dont eat them all.  

becky - step away from the kit kats.  

Stacey - where are you hiding today

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello dearies!  
Yes been busy...   not busy now tho girls 

Hows everyones day going?  
Still no flippin reply from the clinic about my start date I think I'll be phoning tomorrow  

Stacey's getting mad now 
Well they've gotta ring me before my next day 21 (24th April) cos I have no more pills after then  

Anyway hope my loverly ladies are ok so glad I have u all mwah ,mwah mwah


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - We're married we dont do naughty things anymore (feigns a shocked look)  

still if the tents wiggles would imagine the ''snuggling'' would be obvious    !!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We missed you Stace !!! 

Your clinic and Amanda will be in my bad books soon   !!!! 
Ring them today sweetheart, thatway if they need to talk to the recip before they can get back to you they have a whole working day so you get your reply before closing on Friday !!  

Hope Jelly is settling in to her new house !!!

Where's Hannah/Lou and Mel the marvelous today ?? 

absence notes ladies!!


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Stacey,

Glad your well, still no news    do i need to have words, been the oldie of the group. 

Bubble - better make sure your tent is very secure, would hate a big gust of wind to arrive whlist you were  


xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon all,
been busy before work baking a chocolate sponge,my youngest cant go to her friends joint birthday party as she's away this weekend,so we're throwing her 3 friends a mini party here instead.so thats my 3 girls 3 female friends 18 year old son my nephew and last but not least my darling hubby,at least the friends go at 7
will keep checking back
love all mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Missed u too Bubble   

I've had an email off Hannah- she too is pushing our clinic for down reg dates- it's like getting blood out of a stone! Hannah is only a few days behind me with her af and she is on the pill too. My day 21 is Tuesday next week and Hannah's is next friday.. so very close.

Thanks Gertie hee hee x

Mel- good luck with the party!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Nom nom nom Mel - Love chocolate cake post me some   . Have a great party !! Are you all going anywhere nice?

Gertie - You're not that much older than us hun!! most of my pals are early forties and I'm constantly being told I'm the old boring one   ! I like my cuppa tea and slippers on by Casualty on Saturday nights  ! So glad you joined us on here hun   

Stacey - I wish I could sprinkle some miracle grow onto your progress!! You are so fab and will be the best mummy and donor your clinics ever seen I feel it in my bones !!! (Hannah sweetheart they will see you and your equal magnificence the week after by the sounds of it)  xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Stace glad u arrived  yeah give them a call I think I drive my clinic crazy with all the calls I make to them with all my questions  .  Njoy the party Mel sure your cake is going to be yum yum


----------



## Guest

Send me some chocolate sponge too please 

Stace - hey hun  missed you   Get ringing tomorrow for defiante !!

Me & hubby havent had   since before ec !! I am too scared, wont let him near me      

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awhh thanks Bubble

Becky I'll be onto them    its just Im so close now I'm even more impatient than before!

I just get frightened to call in case they don't say what I want to hear   sad I know  

xxx


----------



## Guest

No its nod sad hun   I hpoe they have good news

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I feel like telling em to stick em up their a*%v  
As if I would do that I wouldn't let my recipient down I know shes out there waiting too


----------



## Guest

Its understandable that you are feeling like that hun. xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Anyway on a positive Im off to Alton Towers for my B'day in April can't wait! need some fun! xx


----------



## Guest

Ooh fabulous. Thats just up the road from me  

xxx


----------



## Guest

I have stepped away from the kit kats but am dunking me biccies in me tea  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Really?   shame u cant come on the rides  
xxx I have ur pressie ready and waiting hee hee for ur 12 weeks! xxxx I could drop it off to u! hee hee


----------



## Guest

Yup, well im prob half an hour south of alton towers  maybe a bit more.

Aww bless you hun you are lovely  

I cant wait to start buying things at 12 weeks. I am going into town on sat so may get a couple of things but not sure yet. Nik wont be happy if i do so i may have to keep it secret lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

It must be hard not long til ur 12 weeks tho hey?!!


----------



## Guest

Yes it is, only 3 weeks but seems like ages away

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I bet hun   evrythign will be fine next thing u know u'll be 39 weeks!  

Guess u feel u can't really realx and enjoy it quite yet? xxx


----------



## Guest

Eeeeek !! Scary !! You will all have bumps by then too    

No not really, will do after 12 weeks i think, i hope !! It still seems odd saying i am pregnant !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I hope I have a bump soon I want a bump   xx


----------



## Guest

You will have a bump soon  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Cars packed &  my friend is all set to move in for the weekend!! York here I come  Super excited ladies, I cannot explain how much I love the city and how amazingly positive I ALWAYS feel there, have been told I've lived there in past lives(if you believe that sort of thing). I would Love to spend the first few days after ET there as it just feels so full of energy for me  !!


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooo Bubble. Have a fab weekend and relax and njoy this time out with dh  .    Good morning to all my beautiful ladies ITS FRIDAY.... Yahoooo . So lookin forward to nice relaxing weekend!!!!!!  Hope u all have a gr8 day and will catch up sometime later I'm sure!!!


----------



## melloumaw

have a great weekend bubbles,recharge those batteries honey
morning all
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning all my lovely ladies,

Hope you all a good evening,

ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Bubbles - have a lovely time, you deserve it hun  

What is everyone else up to this weekend

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hi Gertie.        Hope your having a good day... I work 1\2 day on friday so its almost home time  yahooo...  Its still so hot I'm just gonna relax round the pool I think... What u got planned?


----------



## Guest

Good morning lovelies  

Happy friday 

Have a fab weeekend Bubble, i am so jealous !!!

You lucky thing working half a day hope, sounds like you have a fab afternoon planned 

Im meeting a friend off here tomorrow   my first ff meet   we are going for a hot chocolate & cake mmmmmm. Looking foward to that. we live in the same town & she is at my clinic too. Then the rest of the weekend i will be supervising nik as he tidies the house up. We had a new bed delivered the other day that needs assembling, and need to take pics of our old bed to sell, and then im going to sort out my clothes and put all the ones i cant fit into anymore away till next year   free up some space for all the maternity clothes i will need lol. Then sunday i may pop over the car boot sale & get some plants  And unplug the electric at the fair lol. 

Didnt realise i had typed an essay out there lol.

Gertie, stace, lou - hi ladies  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

becky have you seen the bags you put your clothes in and vacuum the bag down to a tiny size,i did it with curtains couldnt believe how small it made them,i got them for a pound each from pound stretcher and they have scent too.they were winter curtains so nicely packed up for winter this year.
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

hi ladies,

Got a nice chilled out weekend planned, if weather stays nice will just go out for the day and potter in the garden on sunday, DH loves the garden, i only like sitting in the garden, dont like getting my hands dirty  

Hope, lucky you half day, have a lovely weekend hun.

Becky - you have a lovely fun filled weeeknd planned .... hot choc & cake yummy make sure its a big slab as well   your eating for 2 remember 

mel- those bags are great.... couldnt live without them

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Good idea mel thanks for that, i shall get some tomorrow. I keep thinking of things that i know i cant get in and there is more than what i thought lol.

We are the opposite gertie, i love doing the garden but nik just likes to see the results and sit there lol. not this year though he will have to get his hands dirty. Oh i will also be buying my new greenhouse tomorrow as my cover is wrecked and get my seeds for the year so get all that started  Exciting !! Think nik will be meeting me in town when ive met my friend.

I could have 2 cakes?  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loving how busy our lil' thread is! 

Stacey - Any news hun?? my fingers toes and eyes are crossed for you       

Becks - Sounds like a fab lil weekend to me   ! Hope you have a great time meeting you FF pal , there never seems alot of movement on the Leicestershire Ladies thread, I'd love to meet some FF ladies face to face. 

Hope - Lucky lady you, I'll think of the warm SA sun and pool as I lie in my freezing tent tonight  

Gertie - Its an important job overseeing the mans gardening efforts (and a very taxing one) not only should you sit and watch you should sit with your feet up and a brew in hand  !!! How many days of DR do you ahve left again sweetie??

Mel - How did the party go, my tummys rumbling at the thought of that chocolate sponge  

AFM day 9 of 12, apparently I dont have a scan during AF untill day 6 of my stimms  (but then both me and the secretary sounded confused when trying to work that out) Feeling quite bloated and some cramping pains today similar to AF pains so hopefully it's a sign the old bag won't keep me waiting to long after Mondays last tablet  !!! 

Five and a 1/2 hours left at work WOOP WOOP!!


----------



## Guest

Yes i am looking forward to meeting her face to face. We will have our own super thread meet up at one point when we all have bumps 

Are you going up to york after work or tomorrow?

I have a message off Jelly, she is all moved in just needs to unpack lol. And is currently on her way to London for the day, a house packing free day   She says Hi to you all  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yes we are a busy thread today, its friday so were allowed to take the day off work   

Bubbles - im no good with dates & so forth, taken injections for 6 days now, long protocol, i know will still be injecting w/c 3rd april. Bubbles you will just have to come & see us . I love York, we were there a couple of months ago. 

Im waiting for AF to arrive, should be Sun 25th mar & normally on time, so will have to see.

Lee will do all the planting & digging & i will tell him which plants go where, i do make the occasional drink thats my contribution 

its supposed to be much hotter here than some places in Europe over the weekend    

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I will meet you all one day, by hook or by crook  

Getting quite sharp pains now, paracetamol hasnt stopped them, is that normal for last few days of DR ?


----------



## Guest

Everyone is different bubble, i didnt really have any pains on d/r or twinges, mine only came on stimms. Cuold it be your body getting ready for af? Dont worry too much though.

YEs gertie we are in for a hot one !! Early 20's tomorrow !! Woohoo !!!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol I'm worrying about nothing I'm sure  (silly    bubble) 

Think I'm just worried AF will arrive early and I won't know what to do


----------



## Guest

Dont worry bubble, if it does it does. Nothing you can do and i dont think it would affect things. I had my af on day 7 of d/r when it was due

Im currently eating an easter egg.. I am so bad  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

my only concern is that I need to start injecting on day two of AF but havent been told how to mix or inject (lesson booked for Tuesday 27th) so if it comes early I may have to ring the clinic and come back early (whatever will be will be )


----------



## Guest

Hmmm.. Might be worth ringing them and asking them what happens if it does come before? 

It still amazes me how there are so many ways in which they do this treatment, all for the same outcome 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I may call my fab lovely Sue and ask, I'm sure she sees my number and thanks ''Here we go'' she always seems to stiffle a giggle when I say It's just me ...AGAIN....


----------



## Gertie5050

bubble - its always better to check anything your unsure of. at least for peace of mind. you will be fine though hun.

becky - hope the easter egg was nice, i could just eat a cadburys cream egg now, got a craving for them, brought a 3 pack the other day, i was good but wanted to eat all 3, i mean they are only little 

have we all enjoyed our lunches today 
xxxx


----------



## Guest

I would call bubble  

Mine was a cadburys mini egg easter egg...mmmmm. Oh i didnt know you could still get creme eggs in packs of 3  Yummy but i dont think i could eat 3, they are a bit sickly lol

My lunch was yummy... Roll on tea time 

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - you need to get yourself to poundland for the creme eggs - yummy  

lunch was yummy to, getting a cold just intime for the weekend typical  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

new avatar,well thats my homemade chocolate sponge with whipped icing sugar cream and jam in the middle and melted chocolate with chocolate curls and caramel curls on top.it turned out very fluffy and moist the girls were well behaved,buti was still glad when it was time for them to go home lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Nomnom @ the chocie cake

Becks /Gertie you are making me hungry with this talk lol ! 

The nurse at the clinic said it's very unusual to start bleeding early (but can happen) if i bleed anytime from now before stopping to call them and I will go in either Saturday or Monday for injection lessons phew was worried they'd say if it came early I'd have to wait for next time 

 !! xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Where are you today sweetheart ??


----------



## Gertie5050

Mel -chocolate cake looks fab!!!!!!

Bubbles - im glad you spoke to the nurse at least you can enjoy your weekend now without worrying  

only 1 hour to go for me till hometime, although still wont get home untl 5.30pm ish..... 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Mel - that looks lovely... I am drooling, even though i feel a bit sick from my easter egg lol

Bubble - thats good yay !!

Gertie - i would have that travelling. I finish at 5 and will be home by 5.03  

Staceeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

finish at 5.00 & home by 5.03pm that is soooo unfair, then again my own fault for working so far away from home  

stacey - where are you?

xxx


----------



## Guest

I do get paid pennies though so i think it probably balances out lol

My office over looks allotments and it looks so nice i want to be out there  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Allotments sound nice ! I get the view of the chemist so sick people all day   (have had some pukers before  )

So excited to go away, just hope these pains ease off though as making me feel quite sick at the mo xxxx


----------



## Guest

It is nice but its a shame the men on them are wrinkly old things not young fitties  

Eww not nice !!

I bet hun, you will have an amazing time !! I hope the pain eases for you. Are you just away for the weekend

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky I have images of diet coke break style ads but with old toothless men now


----------



## Guest

Hahhaha !! They sit on their deck chairs and have a break with a cigar & hankie on their heads lol


mmmm diet coke, i miss that  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

you can have lots of diet coke when baby pebbles makes her escape into the wilderness   !!  

Awww baby Pebbles (have seen something that I have to send Pebbles)


----------



## Guest

Yes, most women cant wait for wine or something else when they ahve given birth , but for me its my diet coke !! LOL  

Aww bless you hun, pebbles is very very lucky  and pebbles cant wait for all cyber world aunties to have their bumps 

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

french meringues in the oven a lovely eton mess,im going to be bad and have a glass of taboo and lemonade tonight,1st drink in 8 weeks.
have a brill weekend ladies
kisses
mel x


----------



## Guest

Ooh mel, ive never tried eton mess but i love meringues, sounds yummy!!

Have a fab weekend hun

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Holiday delayed untill tomorrow hubby took one look at me and ordered me home, he promised we can leave very early tomorrow if I've stopped looking, in his words 'like bloody crap'  I love him and his rugged looks too !


----------



## AmyHF

Ummm, at the risk of sounding dense, why can't we have diet coke? Have been told I need to cut down on my tea and Apple and Mango juice cause of the caffeine and vitamin A, what's up with coke? Is coke zero ok? 

Starting to feel like all my faves are on the restricted lists!!! Oh well. DH has had to give up the gym, so at least I'm not the only one missing out!
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies missed u all  

I finally have a date egg collection week commencing 14th May!! 

My schedule will be in the post xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bet your well chuffed honey,at last a date to look forwards to
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Yes mel I am chuffed   finish taking pills on 14th April gotta take them without a break until then. 

Hope ur ok and having a great weekend it's sunny again here today  

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

^     
Staceys got a da-ate Staceys got a da-ate!!! 

     

If I could set it up so a very loud brass band was playing via this post I would I would !!! 

Stacey -THAT IS FAB!!!!!!!!!
   ^     
Staceys got a da-ate Staceys got a da-ate!!! 

Singing congratulations while at my desk (good thing the office is empty)   

Oh I'm so flipping chuffed for you!!!! 

How do you feel? what do you know? 


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK Bubble is excited !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AmyHF said:


> Ummm, at the risk of sounding dense, why can't we have diet coke? Have been told I need to cut down on my tea and Apple and Mango juice cause of the caffeine and vitamin A, what's up with coke? Is coke zero ok?
> 
> Starting to feel like all my faves are on the restricted lists!!! Oh well. DH has had to give up the gym, so at least I'm not the only one missing out!
> Xxx


Think it's to do with the apspartamine in many diet soft drinks, I think ''and i may be wrong'' it has been linked to miscarriage.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Bubble   really chuffed and relieved as you can imagine  

And BREATHE.........

Your post made me laugh, my office isn't empty tho!    

Hee hee! Will have more info about stim dates etc... they're sending the day to day guide in the post...  Really cannot believe it it's been a long time coming Bubble  

How are you getting on?
xx hope u had a great weekend?xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
another lovely day,everyone on this thread seems to moving along now its so exciting,
well i got my 1st natural AF only 1 day early since stopping BCP,yay mother nature lol
been told at work i finally get a permanent position after 3 years,my contract will become permanent on 27th april,so hush hush re ivf till then lol
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

did you manage to get away bubbles?
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How's my ladies Hope you all had  a fabtastic weekend ! 

Stace- Your news HAD to have it's own post! 
Becks - How are you N and Pebbles hun? did you enjoy the weather this weekend? 
Mel - Hope all's good with you sweetheart  Hopefully the bal will be rolling for you very soon  
Amy - Where are you up to again hun, sorry brain like a siv me     ! 
Gertie - Hope you're well hun, how is everything your end? you feeling ready?  
Hope - Hope that the sun was lovely and bright for you over in SA! 
Jelly - You back on line today sweetie?? xxx

Everyone else! Bubble hugs!! xxx  

Was thinking of you all and how much your support has meant lots while we were away. Hubby is very gratefull to the ladies on this thread for stopping me turning into a complete  

I didnt realise how het up I'd been letting myself get untill we were away but I intend to be as cool as a cucumber from here on in   

Last tablet today for DR  Stimms hopefully later this week xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Yes hun we left Saturday morning, had a bit of a scare Saturday night as my body had a bit of a ''tanturm'' with me so ended up Hubby forcing me to go to the clinic in A&E Saturday night ! Yorks top holiday destination let me tell you ladies   . The doctor was happy enough that it wasn't anything serious, she said it was like a fainting episode (had had pains all day in my legs during the day so opted to go see a film/have a rest from walking but towards the end my legs and arms started shivering (I wasn't cold, but couldnt stop them, by the time the film finished I could barely hold myself up as my legs shook so much from my weight) it only lasted bout 30 mins or so, and then lessened till was just abit shaky. Was fine Sunday morning after a good nights sleep    intend to take more time for relaxing as we move into Stimms. 

How you hun FAB news about the job!!    
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Awh Bubble hope you're feeling ok now are you drinking enough water?  

The support on here is what's kept me going bubble but we're here every step.

So do you have to go have a scan to check if DR has worked?
Whens ur egg collection roughly hun? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

You must just be buzzing Stace !!! Hows man? is he in shock   , oh hun you have been so so patient !!! I will cross EVERYTHING for you. Not long now and you'll be waiting to see how many of the 800 fab eggs you make are ready    PMA!

I'm fine now, have been drinking but if I'm honest I'm not a big drinker so prob in all honesty not enough (slap me own wrists  ) 
I don't think I have a scan before day six of stimms, which will technically be seven days after AF starts (I have to call them on my first full day of AF, so if I'm wrong and they do need to see me before that I guess I'll find out then   ) 

I'm at the clinic tomorrow afternoon anyway for my injections lesson so can always double check then! 

EC should be generally 8-12 days from starting stimms  (it's one of those who knows when it will land scenarios   ) Just hope I respond well and they get something usable  . 

All depends on how soon the witch arrives !!! Come on witchy


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies. What a lovely weekend  

Woohoo - stace has a date   

Bubble - im glad you had a lovely weekend shame about your stint in a & e though  

Mel - hey hun great news on the job 

Amy - ref diet coke, your not dense i was drinkikng the caffiene free stuff till about a month ago. But it contains aspartame as do lots of fizzy drinks, esp ones with artifical sweetener. And aspartame is linked to misscarriage apparantly. Yes lots of preg ladies drink caffiene free diet coke with no probs etc but i dont want to risk anything. I love love diet coke but until i am 12 weeks i have only had a couple of cans. I will have the odd one a bit more once im past 12 weeks but not just yet  I may not then either  will see 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

800 eggs!   
my man is excited not as much as me it hasn't sunk in yet for him it never does until the last minute  

Currently reading a book called the two week wait by Sarah Rayner its fab xxxx

You must drink more water and relax!!!    

When shoudl you expect af then Bubble any dya now is it?

xxx

Hey Becky hope ur ok   xxx
I need to lay off the diet coke then eh?


----------



## Guest

Hey Stace - i am good thanks, still looking for some clothes, sorted out wardrobe yesterday and it is no very empty lol, so i neeeeed new clothes. I think you will be ok for now on the diet coke but come having ec & et, then yes cut it back. Are you on caffiene free?

Silly question, but is the book about the 2 week wait ?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its story about two separate women on two different ivf journeys one is recovering from cancer, apparently one goes down the egg share route on just started to read but very good so far. Its got fab reviews and I've read a taster on 'google books'

Poor u Becky bet ur dying for some new clothes   

Its sunny again today  
19 days til DR ha ha


----------



## Guest

Ah ok, sounds good   emotional i imagine?

Yes i am, going to try to manage with what i got until i need maternity clothes. Dont want to and cant afford to waste money on clothes i will only get into for a few weeks . I was having a look at baby things in town on saturday, but i was good and didnt get anything lol

Woohooo !! It will soon come round hun   Bet you feel so much better having a date !

Its lovely isnt it, we shouldnt have to work

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im sooooo hungry !! Roll on 1pm !!


----------



## Gertie5050

Good afternoon my lovely ladies,

How you all doing 

Bubbles - my lovely hope your feelin beta   

staceyemma - fab news on your date - so pleased for you    

Becky - you were good not buying anything, maternity clothes are always quite expensive i find, which is a shame really and sometimes they are not very nice either 

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I wanna be sat in my garden  
I've already eaten mission deli wraps chicken, cheese and ham yum yum
So happy to have a date now the nerves are kickignin a little but so so excited  

Poor u Becky we'll have to hand make u some clothes!   xx

Hi Gertie


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Bubble,

Thanks to you and Becky for clearing that up, will add it to my list of ingredients to check for. Hard work this TTC isnt it? Still, once we've all got bouncing little babies we can meet up and have a diet coke and alcohol and 'every-other-banned-substance' party!

I'm just waitng for AF to arrive so that I can start my injections for the short protocol. Getting nervous! I'm refusing to think that it wont work, which may be setting myself up for a heck of a fall if it doesn't, but PMA all the way! If it arrives today or tomorrow, possibly Wednesday then that fits in with the Wedding Schedule, 29th/30th or 31st and my DH will have to tell his sister we may not be at her wedding.... Gods know i'm not daft enough to be around at that point!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all you amazing ladies.  I finally got here  .          Stacey that's the best news eva eva a big ({}) ({}).      Now let's just hope and pray and cross everything that those egss do there job... (*).    My word bubbles what a hectic weekend, :O  shame love. So sooo happy u r doin beta   ({})  now Witch I'm instructing u to pls come for bubbles!!!!!!!!  
Hey Becky no problem in the clothes department its always good to have a reason to go clothes shopping B)   . How r u doin? Must be the most exciting experiance eva just hope and pray we all get to join u sometime soon O                  Mel congrats on the job  hope everything went well at the party  <=-P.    Gertie howz everything goin been a week since u started .    Amy wow so its all happening for u... Sure the family will understand u r no 1 anyway(*).  Anyone heard from Jelly?  As for me spent the weekend ny the pool as this heat is terrible so am burt as red as a tomatoX_X. But otherwise had a good one. Dh played golf yesterday so I just relaxed at home ( love sundays ) so roll on a new week with all our adventures happening in full force hereB)


----------



## hopepaige

Hey I'm bein really stupif today  tried to do these smileys on my phone but clearly not working  so sorry about all the funny signals in my message but sending huds ans smiles and everything to u all


----------



## Guest

Ive just had a big bowl of salad & a now munching a bif bowl of fruit salad, my only treat today is a single finger twix, trying to be good lol. But i am going out for a meal tonight with my dad for his birthday so i may fall off the wagon then  

Stace - you will be fine hun 

Amy - pma is deffo the way forward, i couldnt think about it not working either . It had to work lol, and if it didnt, well i would have crossed that bridge if & when it came. Pointless thining oh it wont work cos i think if you think like that then whats the point in doing it   Hope it all falls into place for you with the wedding but i am sure they would understand

gertie 0 hey hun hope you had a lovely weekend  

Hope - hey hun, you are doing some smileys & some weird things   Hope you are well

I had a message from jelly last week saying move went well & she was doing good 

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Becks for a preggie lady u r doing a BRILLIANT job with the eating pattern... Wow eating like that u r allowed to trat yourself witha twix


----------



## Guest

Believe me i am not always this good. I have already eaten 2 easter eggs that are meant for my nieces. Have got to replace them later and lock them away haha

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ahhh the truth is out.   haha. Don't worry love I think everybody even ladies on diets cheat over easter  .


----------



## Guest

Phew    

Ive also got a banana but im saving that incase i get peckish later, not got me emegerncy biccies today lol

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

You making me look bad cause I'm munching on some biccies right now with my coffee and I got no excuse


----------



## Guest

Haha  I dont think my banana is going to be sitting on my desk for long, im still hungry lol

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ill swap k, I love bananas  have u bein having cravings for nice things?


----------



## Guest

Not really, I have been wanting sweet things more than normal, which is hard as i have always had a sweet tooth lol. But no cravings as such, I am going off foods though, there is quite a lot of things i have gone off 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

I know that they'll understand, but I still don't want to if I can help it, I am pretty determined to get there, even if I watch DH walk her down the aisle, do my reading and go back to the room, then get up later!

I WILL make it, it's my body and I say so!!   

What will be, will be. I stalled my DH for 3 years before we started trying, I'm not planning on waiting any longer than I have to now!


----------



## Guest

Thats it amy pma !!   

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

GO AMY GO..... Love all that positive energy


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loving the PMA happening today Ladies, sorry for lack of Bubblicious chatter work is MANIC and I'm off tomorrow and Weds so desperately trying to clear the backlog xxxx


----------



## Guest

Busy busy bubble  

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Nice bubbles  what u got planned for the week


----------



## staceyemma

I miss Jelly-sure she'll be back soon tho  
Just a quick question Becky did ur original egg collection week stay the same?
Did it change?
Just wondering what time to take off work... 

I'm feeling really good about this all    I have the best support from the best bunch of ladies ever.... 

xxx just wanna say thanks to you all


----------



## Guest

Im sure she will be back soon too, think her internet was going to be back on today, shes prob still busy unpacking lol

Yes mine stayed the same, i wasnt given ec day until late ron, but i was told my pre theatre scan date which is what you have at the end of stimms, then they know for def when ec will be, so we knew before hand that because that was on the monday, if everything was ok it would be the wed and it was. I broke up from work the tues, (day before ec) and i went back the following tue. I was mean to come back on the mon but didnt cos of the snow. If i did it again i would have had the whole week off, but cos it was my month end at work, i felt guilty and came back. The first 5 days after et are the most important, and you should relaly work the day after ec

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey stace I would def take days after et off that's for sure, I'm going to this time cause I'm sure I did to much in my 2ww and who no if maybe I did to much to cause bfn  Anyway no more negs just take time to relax and put Stacey wst above everything else...  hug hug.      I think I need to start learning from u all, all this positive energy Amy, Stace happy preggie Becky and bubbles always full of beans and happy for everyone... U guys really keep me smiling and I just can't thank u enough.... Just need to pull myself together now!!!!


----------



## Guest

Group hug  

                       

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Got no smilesy on crapberry so HUG HUG HUG HUG HUG


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks girls xxxx 
I'm ready to rumble gimme me drugs


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning My lovely ladies,

How are we all on such a wonderful sunny day hope you all had a good evening??

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

HELLO LADIES!!! Missed me much  

We are now in our new cottage, nearly unpacked, Internet and phone sorted.... So all in all, life getting back on track lol!
I still have a few things to do next few days, changing of addresses to all sorts of places, last of visa application, SHOPPING, but at least can do so outside in sunshine. LOVING THE WEATHER!

One quick message - OMG STACEY, YOU HAVE DATES!! Soooooo happy for you!! EXCITING TIMES AHEAD 
Bubble- STIMMING TIME FOR YOU! Huuurrrraahhhhhh, not long now lol  

Hello to all of you
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

JELLLYYYY!!!! I missed u!!!

Glad everything went well sounds like u've been really busy!!! xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  

Jelly - welcome back hun, glad its all gone well and your settling. Wont be long till your on the move again lol. 

How is everyone? Hope you all had a nice evening

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls after some advice 

I've seen a cheap deal from 21st April-25th April a cheapy deal to majorca for a four nights.

I'll be down regging then do you know if I can transport my needles/suprecur on the plane etc..?
Would they have to be kept cool?

I know its crazy but thinking of a few days away..... before the madness really beginS!

Hope ur all well!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey. My wonderful ladies.    How r u all doin today, hope u had a lovely relaxing evening....    Jelly welcome back love so glad everthing went well.... .    U no stace rather safe than sorry love why not give clinic a buzz its a good question .


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - yes sweetie, you can travel with it. I did going back to Sweden. I would advice you to take it in your hand luggage tho, just incase of lost bags!! All you need ina letter from your clinic stating you are using this and it's fine  

We need to look at hols too, love it!

Hello hopepaige, how's you darling?
Beckyboo- scan time for you soon Hun EXCITING STUFF!  
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Helloooo! Lovely sunny day, makes it all easier to bear doesn't it!

Well, after telling my manager and director that I'm starting IVF soon, they have changed my job role! I'm doing more admin now and my sales target has been halved. Their reasoning is that if I'm taking time out of the office for treatments then I wont be able to hit the normal neg targets, but they know I like selling too much to just do admin. So they have changed it to try and minimise the potential for stress at a time when I need to keep calm, especially since my focus is likely to be less than total!

After discussion with DH last night, we have decided that this is actually a good thing and bodes quite well for the inevitable doctors appointments and time off needed.


----------



## staceyemma

woo thats fab found a deal for £150 for us both for flights, hotel and transfer to majorca for 4 nights!
Do they need to be kept in a cool bag? xxx what did u put them in?

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

See Jelly that's another reason we missed u so much u r just full of information  .    U guys r so lucky summer is near for lovely holidays, winter is here in full fource and the only holiday I want is to my warm room .  Wow Amy that is fab news such lovely and understanding bosses  u r very lucky


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - no need for cool bag, I just put them all in the purple lovely bag you get with all your drugs lol. I never kept any of my drugs in fridge. Obv, only take what you need, maybe one extra needle just incase 

Amy - hi, don't think we have spoken before lol, but that is good news re your job, less stress the better. Ivf isn't easy to go through, your mind and your body works overtime as it is lol

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooh we are busy today 

Stace - if your on suprecur it doesnt need to be chilled so dont worry. SOme of the drugs do have to be chilled but not that one.and the clinic will tell you which. £150 for the 2 of you I wanna come   Im jealous  

Jelly - my scan would be soon if i had a date   getting very annoyed now 

Amy - thats good about your job hun, less stress  

Hope - hey hun  

I went out for a meal with my dad last night for his 65th birthday  Had a lovely time, he is trying to make amends for all the years we have missed out on and he gave me some money to get baby things  Was a lovely evening. Hopefully i can start to have a normal relationship with my dad

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
welcome back jelly,
glad your settling in well,
day 2 bloods just done,feel lousey now i remember what real periods feel like  
mel


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Jelly, my brain works too much as it is! I will admit to being glad they have done that, I was really nervous about telling them, but it's a husband and wife team with two young children themelves. They are only a few years older than me as it is, made sure I told them both at the same time. They said if I could try and get appointments either first or last thing that would be great, and maybe make the hours up elsewhere then that would be great. I figure I've been here over a year and taken maybe 10 lunch breaks, so that should get me a few doctors appointments for free! Will just run them past my manager, she's a good lady.  

Now to book myself a nice relaxing reflex treatment, in the hopes that AF will arrive soon and I can relax before treatment!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Becks what lovely news about u an your Dad in life its neva to late to make amends with anybody  .    Hey Mel I no its not fun but remember your final goal and it makes it all ok ..... .


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky yeah its £150 for us both but need to wait for my baseline scan date to come through....so I know if the dates are ok....
damn it!!!

Can you not phone anyone to ask for a scan date?
Thats fab news about u and ur dad hun xxx bet it was pretty awkward?
I bet he is over the moon tho xxx

Amy- good news re. work it helps when ur employer is supportive too xxx

Jelly- a purple bag oooh goody! I hope it wont interefer with baseline scan date
Waiting for my schedule in the post- could ring and ask xx


----------



## Guest

Yeah stace it might be worth you ringing the clinic see what they say about your baseline date  

I rang the docs last wed and they said dont worry she will aim to see you at 10 weeks but it could be short notice, im gonna ring back tomorrow when im 10 weeks, cos getting really annoyed now, and dont know who to phone about scan date. Everyone seems to be different, some people have it from doc referal others from midwife. Feel like am in limbo at the mo lol

Yes was nice of my dad and it was a bit awkward hopefully we will get ther though. Yes he is pover the moon, he doesnt see my sisters girls

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'll ring clinic at lunch as they'll have a baseline scan date in mind won't they?
Do they not speak then ur dad and your sister?
Lifes too short hun  

How annoying about your scan   
We'll break in and I'll scan u-nurse Stacey! 

Hiya Hope how are you today? 


Where's Bubble? xxx 
xxx

So Jelly any updates on ur tx? xxxxx


----------



## Guest

No they wont mind hun, we have to make plans and have an idea of when things will happen  

No they dont, im going out for a meal with her tomorrow night so going to try to get her to see him, life is too short. He has made mistakes and is regretting them now. Even if its just for the girls sake that she sees him. Will see  

Yay lets break in  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

My bad wasnt purple   It was boring navy lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I just wrote a whole post out and deleted it somehow DOH!  

How hard could it be if we broke in slap that gooey gel on ur tummy and use the machine thingy and hunt for the baba!

I wanna gt one of those doppler things 2 listen to babys heartbeat if I am successful.

Good luck with ur sister mine is very stubborn


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - that's nice re you and your dad, never too late to start over  
Stacey - that is cheap! You go for it  
Bubble - where are you
Hopepaige - hehe, I don't really know that much lol, just been there done that lol, but we. Re all different and clinics do it differently too, how you getting on? What's the next step?
Amy - you go for it girl! Love a bit of treatment time!!  

Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yes ive seem them doppler and considered it but not sure. Think they say not to use them too often and i would probably want to do it every 5 mins haha

Thanks mine is too, i will do my best 

Loving the sunshine again today  

Yes jelly never too late  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah good point Becky  
Where did u girls do your DR injections?
In the thigh or tummy?

Loving this fantastic weather too makes me feel all happy!!!!! 
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Good luck Becky on the family side yeah would be so gr8 if the past can get left there and you guys look at a bright new family future with of course Pebbles on the way to join in  .                                                                    Where is bubbles today She is on leave so what is she getting up to?? .                                            Afm. I'm doin ok Jelly still waiting for that damn af (witch) to arrive... Hoping this sunday pray pray. The clinic phoned to see what up and so they r waiting my call now .  On u what happening with your next treatment?          Amy enjoy reflex treat got an appoint yet?                                                        Stace your druggies arrived yet love??


----------



## Gertie5050

my bag is boring blue & i inject in the thigh, also i had to keep my d/r drugs in the fridge, but all clinics are different.

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just  had phone call my drugs are coming next Tuesday!!!! woooo!!!
Baseline scan is 1st May


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo stace so so excitin.. Feels so real when the plan of action is in front of you...


----------



## Guest

Woohoo stace - its all happening now


----------



## staceyemma

Ahhhhhhhh! It definitely feels real now!!!!    
I'm only havin the down reg drugs delivered they said they'll give me the rest at my baseline scan


----------



## Guest

I didnt get my stimms drugs either till baseline so dont worry 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Phew thats ok then   xx thought it was a bit weird!


----------



## Guest

No dont worry, all clinics are different, some give you all your drugs upfront others dont. I didnt get my d/r ones till the day i started and i had to pick them up that day & have my lessons lol. Seems like ages ago now !

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I injected in my tummy, and I too didn't get my stimming drugs till later. 
Wow Stacey that's great, all systems go lol! 

I really don't know if I will start now in April. I'm still thinking about it but clinic happy for me to decide on the day   feeling lots better now but ovaries still a bit funny and just want to make sure I'm super fit lol. No rush or me... Being naughty with the wino too so... Hehe

Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Not booked reflex appointment yet, but it'll be with my mum so no real worry there. She's a beauty and holistic therapist so never really a wait for appointments!! 

Why the talk of bags btw? I have a purple one! Bought it so I can fit my kindle in it when I go to the doctors!


----------



## Guest

I did all mine in my tummy too, i was planning to do stimms in thigh but i chickened out and stuck with tummy lol

Amy - the bag talk is the bags that the hosp give you with your drugs in  

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Ahhh right... 

Why the different colours?


----------



## Guest

I dont think it means anything must just be what they buy to give them you in. Mine was a bit like a wash/sports bag, navy blue, very boring lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

Amy ice just noticed your in Birmingham ? Not far from me im in staffordshire 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Amy's half way between me and Becky   xxx
Stuffed now mmm greggs Im supposed to be eating healthy  

x


----------



## Jelly.B

Healthy is boring lol.

Just sitting in garden doing paperwork... A bottle of becks... Yum yum yum and a slightly dizzy cat walking around me lol. Took her to vet this morning for a blood test, all part of Oz trip but she had to be sedated as don't like being handled by strangers! Poor pussycat  
Sun on my face... What more could a girl want lol

Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly! I am jealous!!! the only rays I have beaming on my face are those off this computer screen!!  

Poor kitty   x


----------



## Jelly.B

It's so nice out ladies, if you can, go out for a walk in the sun


----------



## hopepaige

Ahhh Jelly have 1 for me to pls.... That's what I am missing is my beer   njoy the sun soak a bit extra up for me to pls... My my I being demanding  hehehe.


----------



## staceyemma

Had a walk about at lunch and I finish at 4 so not long now...!!!!

Must do some work!   back in a bit!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hopepaige - I shouldn't really be drinking like I do either but hey hoo lol


----------



## AmyHF

I'm not actually in Birmingham, I'm actually in Kidderminster, but The Priory is the closest clinic. Its about 30-45mins drive away  

Still waiting for that bloomin AF to show up!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey u been a buzy bee this last week u deserve it enjoy and enjoy the sun sure u guys r so hppy to have warm again  we r bringing out the heaters here .


----------



## Guest

Ah ok, my clinic was an hour away too, bit of a trek but worth it. My inlaws live nearish to you, Hampton Loade, Bridgenorth, by the river its lovely  

Im at work otherwise would be out there in the sunshine   Finish at 4.30 this week though and we get the sun on the back on an afternoon/evening so i will be out in it then 

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ahh Amy my Aunt and Uncle live in kidderminster...


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Becky,

I had a home for sale on Hampton Loade last year, nice looking area!

Is it hometime yet?? 

Hopepaige, where abouts in Kiddy?


----------



## AmyHF

Don't think so.....


----------



## hopepaige

Oh anyway not sure which area just no how to get there


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wow ladies thread is BUZZING today, I'm not even going to try to reply to each post i missed via my crapberry, I'd be here this time next March  ! 
Jelly --- WOop WOop glad your back we missed you !!  ! 
Hope and Amy I hope the old witch doesn't keep you waiting (she's not knocked on my door yet... But guess I should give her at least 24 hours) at the clinic now waiting for our lesson in being needle happy as I'd gotten muddles and its at 3 not 2pm  .


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubble, sooo excited for you, bet you wanted to get there early lol
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Yes Amy Hampton Loade is lovely, we love going there for weekends its like being on holiday lol

Hey bubble - eeek good luck !!

We have had 2 youngens on the allotment today   first time in 10 years ive seen anyone below the age of 70 on there  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

By youngens, do you mean under 60?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - I'd love to say I'm cool calm and collected.... I'm so not  ! I want af to show up and a big glass of wine for the nerves ! Helping a pal with her charity race night tonight so just hoping that will keep me busy haha  have tommorrow off too so will try and keep checking back


----------



## Guest

Yes under 60 !!! I would say younger than me actually lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm so excited!!  

Hey Bubble u ok?

Cant wait to get outta this office today!


----------



## hopepaige

Home time..... Yahoo speak lata and hope all is goin well Bebble...


----------



## Guest

Not long now  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yay!   
mmm whats for tea peeps?


----------



## Guest

Tonight i got, jacket spud with cheese, bacon & beans i think. On me lonesome, nik is on lates   

What you got?

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Becky, message me if you want to go for a (non-alcoholic) drink next time you're up. You can show me your baby scans, and hopefully I'll be able to show you some too!     

Dunno what I've got for tea, whatever Marcus (DH) is cooking!


----------



## Guest

I will do hun, we arent planning on going over till summer, got lots on lol but will do

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

That's fine chica, same here! So hopefully you'll have lots of scans and a lovely bump!


----------



## melloumaw

oohhh becky thats my fave jacket, im making fried rice ribs and duck
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies!! Will check in by phone later, oodles of love xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hellooooo ladies  

What another fab day


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, it is indeed another lovely day   Apparantly its gonna turn cooler after tomorrow  

Pebbles is 10 weeks old today   and is now the size of a prune ! Still not heard from midwife so will be ringing docs today   

Lots of love to you all

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Happy 10 weeks   Pebbles the prune  

Booo to the weather getting typical ey!  

I woudl definitely ring the doctors... not very good is it! xxx


----------



## Guest

No its not, hate ringing and complaining. I should have to do this just been reading my stuff that the doc gave me and it does say she would ring me to see me arghhh.... 

Did you have  a nice evening hun?

xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Another fab sunny day  

hope you all well

Becky - get on the phone & ring the docs

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Arrgggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## staceyemma

Awh becky 

Xxxx

Have u phoned x


----------



## Guest

Yeah, waste of time said if im worried ring the delivery suite at the hospital, that was it in a nutshell lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

a$$holes!!!!!  
bluddy nhs r useless!!!! some apprentice prob answered the phone!
Are you going to ring the delivery suite?!  

 xx


----------



## Guest

I think so, gonna have to as i need to know what on earth is going on and im worrying about when i will get my scan date. Feel stupid ringing delviery suite though lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

YOu can do it hun hopefully they'll be a nice person on the end of the phone  

xx


----------



## Gertie5050

they just dont realise the extra stress they cause, its obvious you want your date, they might not be in any rush, but please all they have to do is ring you and give you a date simple, makes me mad   



xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I agree Gertie  

give our Becky a date or else!!!!


----------



## Guest

Im just on the phone to o2, they have cut me off for the 3rd time in a week !! I have no idea why so ive had a rant to them, not a good day for me lol. Will then ring the docs

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Stay calm hun not a good day for u hey...once u have the scan date you can chill

p.s had a dream last night girls I was pregnant it was a beautiful dream


----------



## Guest

Yup, hopefully  

Awwww your dream will come true hun  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

It was a lovely dream  
Any luck with o2!

xxx


----------



## Guest

She babbled soe nonsense and said she is doing something to remove the restrictions and to keep switching on and off for it to reconnect. Ive been doing so for 15 mins and still not back on lol Never took this long the last couple of times. I cant even recieve calls !! arghhhhh

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - your dream will come true hun, not long for you now 

Becky - please dont stress hun, everything will be ok

xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

o2!!!!! pain in the


----------



## Guest

Yes, im trying the online chat thingy with them now see if they can sort it. i havent even had an explanation as to why it keeps happening

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Threaten to leave them  

Nightmare hey? Wish I could lend u my phone but you're too far away! xx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
looks like another nice day
hope your all well
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Good morning my lovely ladies... I'm back was just not in a good way yesterday and so just hid away from thw world.... I just feel so guilty for my feelings but just can't help it... One of my very special friends gave birth to a beautiful baby boy on tuesday night I'm so happy for her and he is gorgeous but my heart broke inside... Feel so bad .    So anyway feel a bit better today realised last night gotta just be there as a friend to her and keep my feelings aside during her happy time....      Becky congrats on the big 10week  did u final get hold of anyone for the scan ?  Stace I no that feeling I've had many similar dreams but u no what we have to believe 2012 is our year .  Gertie howz things on your side?  Bubbles enjoying your time off work? U a pro at injections yet  .    Will check in lata ladies


----------



## AmyHF

Hope, I think we all know how you feel. You are entirely able to be upset, it's always hard when you see someone with something you want. I will admit, there is a friend of my mother's whose daughter I can't even look at since I found out she got pregnant and had a termination. I know there's the whole' her life, freedom of choice' thing, but I still keep thinking how much I would have loved that little baby.

As you said, you know that you need to be there for her in this time, and I'm sure she is a good enough friend to know that you are happy for her, but that occaisionally you will get a little emotional and wistful.

Chin up hunny,


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Amy.... Shewww yeah I don't no how anybody can terminate a life. Couples like us have to go thru such heartache. I personally don think that sort of thing should legally be allowed


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Hope -   hun we have all been there its not nice when your feeling like that, hope you are doing better today hun  

Amy - I think i would be the same with that lady, i understand what you mean, freedom choice etc but when your in our situation it makes that side of it very hard doesnt it  

Mel - hey hun hows you?

Bubble - are you back at work today hun? Hope things are going good?

Stace - hi hun hows you?  

Jelly - hi hun  

AFM well i have finally spoken to a midwife      To cut a long story short she is coming to see me next sat (7th) i have to ring them in the morning to see if it will be am or pm, so i have a week to wait but i dont mind at least i know i am seeing her !! And she will then book my scan  Woohoo
#

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooo Becky so lovely to get such happy news on this new day.  Roll on the 7th... So now its our job to keep you sain till nxt sat   .


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope- like Amy says, we def know how it feels. And don't ever feel quilty for those feelings ok!  
Ppl have no idea what this feels like, how it plays on your mind. Get it out of your system Hun,, that's what I say lol
My sister has now come of the pill to try for her THIRD child! Yes third..... Life is so unfair at times! And I come from a very fertile family. Allmy sisters gets pregnant within months of trying. Know for sure she will be preggie before I will... But like you, I have a moan to myself and then just get on with it, that's all you can do. Sending you loads of cuddles  

Beckyboo - hurrah on finally getting there, well done you Hun  

Stacey - how's you sweetie?? 

Amy- hope all well with you Hun 

Bubble - how's the stimming going 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope - sorry to hear you weren't feeling yourself yesterday, i know how hard it is, we went to see my DH cousin week old baby on Saturday, she is so good and was beautiful but it was hard, the only thing thats makes it better was that she was conceived through IVF so there is hope  

Amy - how could that women do that, i agree it shouldn't be allowed  

Jelly - Hello to you

Becky - so glad you have finally got your midwife app -   

Stacey & Bubble - how are you

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I agree Jelly life sometimes is just so unfair and there r just no answers why??  What r your future plans for your nxt transfer.      Gertie thats so true we gotta keep smiling and hoping . Always positive to hear success stories


----------



## Gertie5050

just watching that scum program Jeremy kyle - what a surprise - a couple who had only slept with each other twice (one night stand) yeah right - got pregnant, that makes me soooo mad and you guessed did dna and he is the father as they are no longer together
Life is just not fair !!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope- really haven't decided re next cycle yet hehe, I know, I'm a nightmare..at mo,most of my feelings are heading towards waiting for a bit.. Will prob decide in last minute!
I willbe on short protocol so would only take around two weeks then EC, perhaps that's why I'm abit wobbly about it too lol, just so quick....for now my body has become normal again, finally, still a bit twitching on ovaries,but after all those drugs I finally feel back to normal! Makes sense.... And really enjoying myself at mo, few drinks, not thinking just about ivf and loving it  

Perhaps I will let my acupuncture guy tell me if body is ready or not lol.

Hello Gertie  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gertie- turn tv off!! Or at least change channel!! Those things drives me mad and lets face it, we don't need it in our life's at mo. I only ave one word for those ppl, but it's so bad I can't even spell it out hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i have been told   dont worry it is off, watching OBEM instead   as not seen any of them as normally in bed when its on - early starts for work

xxxx


----------



## Guest

I cant watch Jeremy Kyle i think i have only ever seen about 5 mins of one episode that was enough 

Watch one born good idea, love that programme, last one next week  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i dont think i will be worrying about putting my lipgloss on when my labour starts, the lady who didnt want her husband at the birth as too personel i want my husband their as lets face it who else am i going to scream & shout at - you know the normal - you got me into this situation & never coming near me again 

xxxx,


----------



## Jelly.B

Gertie- that really made me giggle


----------



## hopepaige

Gertie u r funny  yeah dh will def be there shew.... So personal well doesn't she think about how she got preggies in the 1st place.... Dumb dumb .


----------



## Guest

Crazy lady  

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

any women who says giving birth doesnt hurt is lying, i know the end result is sooooooooooo worth it, but that pain oh my god 


xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Gertie maybe I'm having a blonde moment ooooops do u have children already


----------



## staceyemma

Hey everybody!!! 

Hi Gertie, Amy, Bubble, Hope hows u?

Great news Becky!
Hi Jelly I'm sure you will decide last minute ha ha 

Im in a good mood today 16 days til DR!!! 

Girls I need some general advice a year ago hubby and I had a fall out with my hubbys old foster parents- it was to do with money they owed us £600 and we had a job gettin it out of them and felt guilty as they were 'family' . 

Now his foster mum has sent me a message asking hubby to text her and life is too short and for hubby to text her if he wants to sort things out.
A lot of nasty things were said and I think they're having lots of problems of their own her dad is dying etc..... I worried if we attempt to make amends it could be stressful and lets face it I need to be calm and stress free now... I feel hubby should make amends as I know deep down he cares for her but he doesnt seem to keen to make it up.. he has their number...

What do you think?


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sure it hurts but must be a pain you forget as ppl keep having more lol
One of my sisters split all the way to her "backside" with her first.... Second child she had Caesarian and said she will def do that againbutnever have a normal birth ever again hehe.. Other sis had 4 kidswithno issues at all.....
But I'm sure it's not. Nice feeling lol


----------



## staceyemma

Ouch!!! all the way to the backside!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey- I would leave this to your man, he can decide, call them and so on but good idea would probbefor you to stay out of it for now, at least till you have gone thru tx.. It's stressful as it is and don't think you need any more 'unpredictable' scenarios Hun... Just my opinion of course 
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I value your opinion Jelly   I knew they'd try to go through me as I'm the 'soft touch' maybe I'll say we'll discuss it after tx....

Are you enjoying the sun?


----------



## Guest

Hi Stace  

I would leave it to hubby and try to stay out of it as you dont need the stress at the mo. Im my opinion though life is short and we dont know what is around the corner. This is me talking, coming from my experience with my dad. I spoke to my sister last night, she & my dad havent really seen or spoke to each other properly in about 20 years. But now, he is a lonely old man, realises he messed up and most of it is because of his evil wife & him not standing up for his children. But that is in the past. he has 2 gorgeous grand daughters that he has only seen a couple of times. I have managed to get her to agree to see him, but on the agreeance that the past isnt talked about, it wont be easy, it will just be civil, but i am so happy that i have talked her into this. We dont know what is around the corner, my dads parents both died young, my dad had a brain tumour 13 years ago (removed & all ok now) but who knows. I am babbling i am sorry, but i just think sometimes you have to put the past behind you and try to enjoy what is left of life especially for the 'older' generation. Not sure if i am making any sense at all but i know what i am trying to say lol

  

xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - no i dont have any kids - not yet anyway   

Stacey - you need to keep stress free - try & get things sorted after your tx starts & you get your BFP!!!! you need to be selfish at the moment and look after you !!!!

What we all got for lunch today ?

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace I no how u feel, I'm also have family isssues, ivf is wrong, we must just move onn bla bla but u no yes life is short but right now u have come so far and u r the most important now( not they they r not ) but u no what I mean and u have been waiting so longn finally found a rec and now this is your time also remember life is short for u to... Also just my opiniom


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Giant hugs!  The other ladies  have already been Super wise hun, so all I shall add is our time will come, and when it does the fight to get there will make the end result even sweeter    

Stacey - Hugs its a difficult one hun, on one hand things like this make you appreciate the bigger pictures in life, but equally you and your man need to keep all your enegry for you right now, its one time its super importanmt to be selfish for once. It will ahve to be his decision, I'm sure eiither way he knows you'll support him  Maybe he could text (if he wants too) and say he would like to work on it but very slowly and maybe arrange to talk/meet in June time (after tx is done)  

Jelly - Love seeing you back here, it's not the same without you hun   . Glad to hear your bodys starting to feel your own again, whatever you decide sending so much Possitive thought your way  

Becks - Hope your battle with O2 is resolved and the demon singal has been slayed. Yay for midwife !! Woop woop going to come and see Pebbles  

Gertie - Saw some humongouis beast onJezza yesterday, smoking 10 - 60 quid of cannabis daily despite being 18 wks pregnant made me  

Amy - Hey hun, how you holding up ? nice getting to know you more  

AFM - AF in the process of arriving  (I think , she's only half decided)   so depending on how she speeds up start stimms tomorrow or Friday. 
Clinic teach was great, my nurse was lovely but not overly happy with me and the my working hours around EC/ET she wanted me to self cert but I explained if I do that I wont have a job to go back too   Whatever will be will be I suppose. Keep reminding myself lots of ladies dont take ANY time off and get their BFP.    BOTH PC's at work keep failing today and forgotten my mobile so will come on as much as I can. 

LOVE MY GIRLIES


----------



## Guest

Ive got ham & coleslaw sandwich, smoky bacon crisps, fruit salad & an almond slice   ( bored of salad )

I had the most gorgeous cinnamon waffle & ice cream & toffee sauce at Frankie & Bennies last night   

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Nom nOm Becks -I love F&B its the banoffee sunday for me **drools**


----------



## Gertie5050

Becky - that is soo true - i agree with you, well said hun

my DH parents tried to split us up, it didn't work and just made us so much stronger, when my DH was given the option to choose them or me he choose me and thats why i love him soooo much (sorry for being so sloppy) but i will never forget the turmoil & heartache they put us through, but have to move on, as when our LO comes along want it to have 2 sets of grandparents and no bad feeling between us all, life is too short. 

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

lunch? i have honey roast salmon flakes and philly cheese spread on wholemeal sub rolls, and a pear for afters.


----------



## Guest

Thats it, that was part of my discussion with my sister. we never had granddads as they both died young, and we obv have my step dad who is a great grandad to my nieces, but my dad could be too, and the girls are missing out, and they are innocent. And i want my pebbles to have all 3 grandads too 

Families eh, never simple is it

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Families are like a bag of mixed Haribo 

Some are Fizzy 
Some are Sour 
Some are Sickly Sweet 
and there a few that make the whole bag worth while


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry TMI ALERT (She's 100% here...I stood up) stimms tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble hurraaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!! Fab news!!! Gosh you are close now Hun  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo bubbles time to get the ball rolling rolling.....


----------



## Gertie5050

bubbles - glad the AF is nearly here & you can start your stimms, i know what you mean about work, i have been signed off with stress, you know i mentioned there was a poss that i was going to be made redundant, well its 99.9% sure i will be as there is only 3 positions now available instead of 4 and the new postions are aimed at the men in the office fork lift driving and all that crap (which in the 1o years i have been there was never in the job description of my role as customer services supervisor) so reading between the lines they want me out   so as im with the union he has told me 2 take a least 2 weeks off with stress so will go to the docs & will let me know what options are available to me, So lets face it who is going to employ a pregnant women , but i cannot stress out as what will be will be......
sorry to waffle

back to happier times    a least i get to spend all day on here & enjoy this fantastic weather ....

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Bubble!!!!!   stimms tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Gertie5050

yipee - bubbles AF is here - let the next step to motherhood begin 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Yay Bubble!! I think I'm getting closer to mine (unfortunately, means I may be sedated for my sisters wedding and terrified of moving for my friends! Just need to keep my fingers (and legs!) crossed for a few days)

Are you short or long protocol?


----------



## Guest

Woohoo bubble  

Hi goldbunny

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Ladies - NEVER BEFORE HAS CRAMPS AND HEAVY SUDDEN BLEEDING MAKE ME GRIN LIKE A CHESHIRE CAT !!!!  
My first monitoring scan is booked for April 4th at 8am. 
If all grows quick I may even get to EC now before he goes on the 11th (fingers crossed)  

Gertie - im so sorry to hear that hun, not what you need right now, I hope the redundancy doesn't happen, or that at worst the payout you get will mean you can cope. You never know though hun, sometimes these things lead us to better places and you may end up in a new job or re-training and happier than you've ever been.  Huge hugs hun, if I find a magic wand I shall give it a tap just for you xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi becky i just got here this week still getting used to the forums. trouble is i think i am getting addicted to checking to see what's going on! there seems to be always someone with some news. it's great to have some company because there are so many people you can't tell about IVF - and even those people you do tell seem ( to me) to have weird reactions to the news.


----------



## Guest

Your very welcome here goldbunny, it certainly does help having someone to talk to , its right what they say no one can understand the ivf process unless they are going through or have been through it. and there is always something happening on here  

Are you having treatment at the moment?

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

at the risk of joining the TMI club i am waiting on AF, have had pains since 4 am but no bleed, tis slightly early yet though: have had d/r buserelin injections since 20th march, when AF arrives i have to phone the clinic and arrange scan, i'm on my first IVF cycle for unexplained inf. - at 41 - going for ICSI i think.


----------



## Guest

Lets hope you dont have to wait too long for af then  so you can get your scan. How have you found the injections? We had icsi too

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I asked my nurse this on Tuesday (what protocol) It's a short one like an antagonist cycle but I'm having a few things domne a little differently. 
One I DR on Norethisterone instead of injections, now I will be starting two injections daily, both low doses one of gonal F and one Menopur, on day six I also add Certrotide (sorry if i misspelled any) the Certrotide is like an antagonist to the ovaries. I will be triggering using a single Burselin injection (think usually ladies DR on it) its a new way of triggering but they've had very good results


----------



## Guest

I know i have said this before but i think its amazign how there is so many different ways of doing this process

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

so far i have been very happy - a little anxious at first of course but generally by now i expected i would be headachey and miserable and bruised and i am none of those things. Feeling quite positive and energetic really. DH is prepping injections so i don't have to think about them too much, he's very organised even giving me a drink first with my vitamins yesterday - i would have forgotten that otherwise, i'm terrible about remembering to take things! feeling a bit impatient now but scared that i shall be wishing myself back here in a while, if this cycle fails, i will be wishing i was back here in the optimistic phase. Still the sunny weather is helping.


----------



## staceyemma

I had my 'day to day guide' yesterday is said I'm on 30 units of suprecur (buserelin) a day
units?? what about mls?


----------



## Gertie5050

Welcome - Goldbunny to the best thread on FF  

im 41 Next thurs 5th April, so never give up, age is but a number.... glad you are finding the tx ok, as long as you have PMA  it will go a long way

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You've landed on the right thread hun, the ladies here are the best, saying my first ''hello'' on this thread was prob the best thing I've ever done on FF these ladies are the most genuine, awesome, generous and selfless ladies xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

becky - yes amazes me too, i always assumed there was just one way it was done, but it almost seems like everyone is having a slightly different treatment. i think mine's long protocol and i'm going to be having gonal F 450 which seems to be higher than some but i think that is because i am old..


----------



## Guest

Goldbunny - im glad the inj havent been too bad for you, nice you didnt get too many side effects, i only had the odd headache on mine too, no where near as bad as i had thought it would be ! Thats good your dh is so organised, taking the strain from you a bit   You will be fine hun, we are all here for you   Sunny weather deffo does help . What clinic are you at?

Stace - i was on 0.5ml suprecur i think, not sure what the unit thing is ??

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Well I was told 0.5ml but on the sheet 0.5mls is crossed out and it says 30 units? x


----------



## Guest

Maybe it means the same? lol  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Maybe hope it isn't 30mls!!!! ha ha


----------



## Guest

Haha i doubt it !! They will go through it with you at your lesson hun so dont worry
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Whats everyone else got for lunch?

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - lol at measurements, that would be one large syringe  

Lunch for Bubbles: 

Jacket potatoe
Beans
1/2 fat cheese 

and some pineapple


----------



## goldbunny

(sheepishly admits she has not yet eaten her pear, but has instead sneaked a bit of broken easter egg from out of the fridge, mmmMMMMmmm.) is it time we all moved to cycle buddies? leaving this place for people who really haven't started yet? there seem to be people starting about the same time as me in the april may bunny thread.


----------



## Guest

Mmmm easter egg  

I am on some of the cycle buddie threads, but they get so busy thats why we all stay on this thread, its a bit more personal  I do go on them but not as uch as this one. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

And we are all at different stages

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

think to be fair this thread has morphed rather into a; about to start, started, finished, and whatever may come thread


----------



## hopepaige

Totally agree with u bubble  love this thread to bits you ladies r so wonderful like a little ff family  hug hug


----------



## Gertie5050

Ladies,

this is the best thread ever and would not have joined another one as the ladies here are simply the best!!!

on that note, i have something to say.

On Sun my AF was due after 1 week of D/R injections, did not arrive so on Monday i did a test expecting it to be negative as since my op some mths my cycle had been 28 days or 29 days, so you can imagine my surprise when i got a BFP!!!! 2-3 weeks. I am so sorry i haven't said anything earlier, so please don't be mad with me, but i just couldn't keep it a secret any longer as felt such a fraud. so please ladies don't ever give up as you see miracles do happen!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Woohooo !!! Gertie we could never be mad at someone for getting a bfp !! So pleased for you both hun !!!

   

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GERTIE - thats fantastic!!!!! Hun how could you think we'd be anything but on cloud 9 for you !  

Have you spoken to your clinic? I take it DR won't have affected anything? 

Hun thats fab!
Congratulations, Pebbles and LouLous' lil bean have another lil one for company now 

Hopefully we'll all follow soon xxx


----------



## Guest

You will indeedy hun  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LOVE the fab possitive news that happens on this thread xxxx


----------



## Guest

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Becky & Bubbles, thank you, checked with Hosp and D/R injections should not affect anything, its happens quite often - we had paid for our tx in full as well, so when we go for the 6 week scan we get most of our money back, thank goodness.

Still in shock as really was'nt expecting it, had given up hope of concieving naturally again thats why we started the TX

Yes you will all be following soon xxxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo !! Shopping    

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - Lots of rest and pampering for you and the miracle bean ! I am officially being a mother hen here !!


----------



## AmyHF

That's FAB!!! Oooh, I'm so happy for you! Big virtual hugs coming your way! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gertie5050

yes mother hen, understand loud & clear  

thank you so much ladies xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im so bored at work, boss out for the rest of the day.

Im online window shopping    

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow congratulations gertie that is amazing. i am beaming with the positivity that is kicking about around here right now. I'm tempted to run up and test myself just in case! but that would be just silly. I shall have to be patient, i expect AF will be around shortly.


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooo Congrats Gertie what a huge miracle  . Not u gotta take care and take it easy...    Home time now thank goodness so will check in again lata. Becky hope afternoon goes quick quick


----------



## Guest

Only 45 mins to go yay !! Want to turn my borders over in the garden when i get in but i know hubby will tell me off when he gets in if i do  lol

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hello, my lovely ladies

thank you all very much, for the kind messages.

you ladies are the best

it wont be long before we are congratulating the rest of you   

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz gertie,
afternoon all,
i got my progesterone results back but had them taken 4 days late due to doctors mix up,they read 22 nmol/L theres a little note on saying range should be 25-50   have emailed mr skull to see whether he says to have them done again
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - are these your day 21's ? dont worry chicken, I have had much much lower progesterone results previously, it doesnt nessicarily mean anything negative in terms of your tx    . 

For e.g. am sure mine were under 1 after IUI, it just meant I hadn't ovulated that time xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sorry ladies, been outside in the sun all day with my book and it's lush! I have now got a pink face, can you believe it, it's just March lol!

Gertie, wow massive congrats to you sweetie! Couldn't be happier for you!!  

I will most likely be ut in sun tomorrow again hurrah, however, need to sort my car, batt was completely dead this morning!! 

Have a great eve girls
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Glad to hear you've had a nice day in the sun Jelly - enjoy it, think it's meant to start going pants soon     
XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - don't say that!!you naughty little thing,touch wood now!  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

sorry jelly meant to be poop at the w/end
cheers for that bubbles just wait for an email back
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Mel,
Did you hear back, some women don't ovulate everymonth even if they have a bleed so try not to worry ^Hugme^ plus your results are only slighty under norm at 22. Hope Dr Skull gets back to you soon to put you mind at rest. 

Jelly - fraid its pants here today sorry!  naughty moi !!

Other Ladies  
Will write more later


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Gertie  
Wow didn't see that coming! Fantastic news!  

Hi Bubble hope you are ok?  

Hey everyone else it's Friday!!! YEY!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

still waiting for a reply
thank goodness its the weekend 2 weeks off yay
good morning all
mel x


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies  

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Becky how are you?  

Any plans for the weekend?

Went to visit my nephews last night to have lots of kisses and cuddles


----------



## Jelly.B

Sun is starting to push through here  

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE!
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its a bit cloudy here Jelly   booo!!!!

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure it will bright up later sweetie
X


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - You lucky lady getting some sun !

Becks - Hey sweetie how's pebbles (Saturday 7th  ) I think I'm actually a little ''too excited'' for you and Nick  

Stacey - Hope your feeling full of PMA today, not long till it all starts   I just KNOW you are going to handle it all AMAZINGLY well, I bet your recipient thanks the stars ever night at the minute for the fairy egg mummy out there   xxxxxxxx

Mel -You lucky lady 2 whole weeks off, what have you got planned?Are your kids excited bout the time of school ??

All other ladies hello !!!!!   thinking of you all

AFM works getting busier and busier here but I have Mon/Tues off for DH's birthday (which has worked out lovely as means I get my first 4 days of Stimms off work    the time I'm squeezing off now makes up for the time I cant get for EC and ET (grow super strong stress resistent embie makers grow!!!! )


----------



## melloumaw

still overcast here but trying to get out
girls like school more than the holidays,were going to have a picnic with DH and friends at some point,DH has taken easter weekend off right up to wednesday so thats a nice treat for the girls
whats everyone got planned for the weekend?
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mmm currently eating a cornflake cake made with galaxy chocolate topped with mini eggs! v 

Jelly hope it does brighten up its the weekend!

Feeling positive and surprisingly very calm   have a little wobble every now and again thinking what if it doesnt work etc.. but I think thats normal but on the whole feelin fantastically positive   a lot of that is down to you lovely ladies  

Just glad to be getting nearer to the dream I've had for so long.... I know deep down in my heart that my recipient is thankful and I hope my donation works for her and she too is able to start a family...I wish her all the luck and happiness in the world


glad to hear you have a few days off Bubble- enjoy!!! How are you feeling?

xx  


xxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey stay positive and happy,and your body will do the rest
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Feel ok physically, just normal AF stuffs   , mentally  feel like at home & on here I'm being quite self obsessed and needy at the minute, feel sorry for hubby. At work I'm so distracted and demotivated I'm even feeling a little sorry (but not alot) for my boss. 
I know once we've got through EC I'll be alot better, Im terrified the dose of stimms is too low and all I'll get is 4 or 5 empty follicles, I'd rather have OHSS and get some good quality eggs from the bunch even if it meant a delayed FET instead of ET, I know that sounds stupid and risky but I'm terrified I'll get no useable eggs and I think I'd cope worse with that than any other outcome. Feel like at least if I get a couple of good eggs I'll feel theres hope for future cycles after a BFN but if I don't get anything I'd be too scared to try again  

Really angry at a couple of ''close pals'' too I've been there for them constantly in the last few months (even driving 20 miles to put a thinking of you card and gift through her door when she wasn't up to seeing people)  through family stuff and neither of them has once asked how I am since starting or even been in touch for a cup of tea or moral support. I think I'm the only idiot that goes out of their way to try and make someone smile if they're upset . 

Thank god for you girls I'd go mad without you all


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble you sound like me go out of your way to support others but when you need a little support there's not much on offer...You have all of us and we all understand   

*YOU WILL* have plenty of eggs    as you have PCOS they will have you on a low dose otherwise you could get really poorly. They'll scan you and see how you are getting on and they can increase the dose. I can see why you are worryin about this and until my cycle gets going I don't know what'll happen. I worry my dose will be too low too- I've got to get enough eggs to share 50/50!

For stimms Drinks 3 litres water,Up your protein intake throughout stimms lotsa chicken, eggs, milk, yoghurts, brazil nuts. I'll be having protein shakes too on stimms its meant to be very good for egg quality.

We're here for u every step of the way xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Stace,    As alwasy you ladies speak the truth and put my feet back on the ground. 

Sat here trying not to cry at work lol   don't know what I've have done without you all, guess before Stimms everyone feels like this (just not everyone blabs and blubbers about it like me   ) 
You will have lots of fab little eggies Stace, despite all my wibbles and fears for my own   I feel super positive for you and the other girls here  

Onwards and upwards eh!!! 

Bubble will be calm and collected honest xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - sure isn't easy is it, unfortunate you will worry all the way through this for every little thing, inc after EC, because you will have other worries on your mind....the only ting I can say, is that your worry isn't going to change anything,it won't change the outcome! Might be a harsh comment but true. Find a way to get that worry out, get stress out, doesn't matter how you do it, just find your own way.....

You WILL have lots and lots of follies Hun, eggs even lol. But it's vey very important to remember its quality you want, not just quantity ok. I rather have two super embryos at the end of it then ten bad ones! 
Like Stacey say, the only way you can really try and help things is by trying to eat and drink the best things.

I could never dink 3l of water lol, 2 is enough tho. I would up your protein ASAP, not just thru stimming, and start drinking milk if you can now too, that's not just for protein, it's also cause the drugs can tear your bones a bit.

It's a lot to think about all the time isn't it, ut worrying too much isn't ping o help you sweetie   just do everything you can to try and help those little eggies 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

You're a good kind person bubble   

You're young so you have a damn good chance Bubble!!! I too don't know what I would have done without you all.... I wonder how ladies go through it all without visiting sites like this... amazing how you ladies on here could possibly even know me better than people close in my life   

I remember my first post on here agggess ago and noone replied I didn't come on here for ages!   Then I met Becky and Jelly initially and the rest is history  

You're all fantastic and even though I dont physically 'know you' I do think about you all every day when I'm not on here   

xxx At the end of your rainbow is your gold Bubble and you're on the way dearie!!!  

Even when you had no dates and were feeling strained you always managed to pick me up and carry me through the awfully long wait I had   until my drugs come I'm still not 100% convinced its happening.  

They are being delivered next Tuesday so will have them at least in my possession although not starting until the 14th! and they ain't having them back  

I just know we are all heading towards our dreams   

Its gettign so close now bubble!! Be excited and laugh lots   listen to your favourite music   and appreciate all the good things in life               x


----------



## Guest

Bubble you will be fine hun, try not to worry i know it is hard, but worrying wont help it. Just take it all one day at a time and we are all here for you. The same goes for you stace  

Weekeend plans, im having my threading don in the morn, then off to go outdoors in the afternoon with my sis, woohoo lol. Then in laws coming over tomorrow eve for the night, indian take away for tea tomorrow, then yummy roast & a walk on sunday.

Cloudy & cool here, said on the radio yesterday here that we may get snow at easter !!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh and i have pcos dont forget, and it worked for me 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

SNOW!!! booo!!!

Thanks Becky  

Yum yum I love indian food, sure I was an indian in my past life!  

Becky  
Jelly  
Bubble  
Mel  
Gertie  
Amy  
Hopepaige


----------



## Guest

Me too its my fave  

     

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

What do you have from the indian?


----------



## Guest

I used to have quite hot stuff, my fave was is its called something like chicken chilli garlic murgh or summat haha, really hot, with garlic or chilli nan and we share mushroom rice lol. But ive been trying not to have too hot now, so the last couple of times ive just had chicken tikka balti lol.

What do you have?

I love the popodums & onion etc.... could just munch on that  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Bubbles my sweetheart, i know like the others said dont worry but sometimes that is so hard to do, but hun you will be ok, how you could your LO not wait to meet you, you are going to be a great mom and remember if an old sod like me can concieve with only 1 ovary then it will be a walk in the park for you.  We will always be here for you so always remember that. We all have bad days, but the goods days outweight those.

Stacey, Becky, Jelly, Hopepaige, Mel & Amy, hope your all ok

and the weekend starts today

xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I like hot too- my local indian does a chicken tikka masalla madras which is beautiful! Ooh I'll have to try the chicken chilli garlic murgh I love chilli  and garlic of course... with mushroom pilau rice and garlic naan and popodums!!! yum yum    Im hungry now lol!

Hey Gertie congrats! I missed that announcement yesterday


----------



## Guest

Mmmmmmmm hungry now !!!!!!   we have the same tastes  

Morning gertie hows you hun ? 

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

thank you stacey - your turn soon  

having a indian tomorrow night, will be mega mild as just cant eat anything spicey, big girls blouse me   

weather is rubbish here, very overcast, dont thing i will be hanging the washing out today   i have had to put the heating on today as well 

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Well its not morning so happy lunch time girls  how u r all doing today, soooo happy it friday goin home in 1/2hr at 1.30 wahoooo had a hectic crazy morning .  Bubbles and Mel u got time off.. Lucky lucky time to relax and get your bodys ready for action   bubbles u relax love and let mother nature do the rest. Be positive and those eggs will roll in   Like Jelly said so so so true quality is beta than quantity...  Becky how u doin love? 1 week left till its time to see pebbles  wahoooooo.  Hi stace so happy drugs r coming nxt step to victory  Gertie how u feeling love still amazing miracle for u  I no the weather here is crap as well been raining here all day .    Girls we gotta keep our spirits up cause its gonna happen I just no it... Since ff I have started seeing its not the end of the road  and ivf has positive outcomes all the time...  and with support from lovely ladies like u all its like seeing the light at the end of the tunnel  .  well u all enjoy your lunch and will pop on lata. Stace what u say is so so so true feel like I've known u all for years and years  on crapberry but here are loads of hugs hugs  .


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds like all of us will have good weekends   

All this talk about Indian is making my tum tum rumble, having Thai tomorrow with friends so think best if I just have some lettuce leaves tonight hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

My other husband is gonna be a daddy !! 

Robbie williams ! Love him !! He got married a month after me, and now hes gonna be a daddy the same year !! Spooky, think he is copying me    

Random i know

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool  

I want my injections today!!!   feeling excited!!!!


----------



## Guest

Is it tuesday they come? Eeek exciting !!!

I have nothing to do this afternoon really, and i think boss has finished early  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im bored too  
Yeah tuesday they're coming I'll be at work hubby will be at home but will be rushing home to open my box of goodies 

2 weeks tomoro I start! yay!!!!!! About flippin time too!


----------



## Guest

Aww i bet you will   2 weeks will fly hun !! cant believe your finally gonna be starting, so pleased for you.

Hows hubbys wrist?

Did you book that holiday?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Haven't booked that hol yet...not sure of annual leave as need to save it for tx...

Hubbys wrist is getting much better his cast and bandage is off but he won't rest it anyway  

My sister asked me to explain the tx process to her yesterday she looked REALLY confused  

Might be having my cheeky two nephews Charlie and Rio over tonight they love coming to our house, they glue to my hubby and I end up telling Julian off towards the end of the night when its their bedtime and he's still playing and mucking around 


Ooh I need some energy I'm pretty tired


----------



## Guest

Yeah good idea 

Aw thats good, is he still off work with it? What does he do?

Thats nice that she was interested, it is confusing isnt it, even to us who go through it lol, my family used to get confused all the time lol.

Aww  nice  bless him. We used to have my one niece stay over but since my sis & her partner split up we havent cos they go to their dads at weekends. 

Get used to the tiredness hun, it will get worse when u start properly lol

One of my cycle buddies has had a private 10 week scan today, shes put a pic on and it looks like a baby not just a sea horse, cant believe the difference. She is one day behind me so thats what pebbles will look like now (hopefully) i so wish i could have talked nik into letting me have one  but i understand why he didnt

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - thats brill news you starting tx in 2 weeks- so pleased for you hun, one step closer to your dream
glad your husbands wrist is getting better

im bored and im at home  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - you only have 2 weeks to go until you get your scan hun, we will be having a private 10 week scan but thats because of what happened the last time with us. having to pay for the 6 week scan to  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

He does gardening, fencing, trees etc. He's still of work but doing odd jobs one of his elderly customers is severly ill in hospital and he's doing her garden for free and visitign her he's such a sweetie and ever so kind the main reason I love him Hes a good man to have about fixing everything etc and my garden is immaculate  

Im sure pebbles is no longer a seahorse its funny what they start off looking like! Have you looked on the web about what pebbles might look like now? 

With my clinic as an egg sharer I get two free scan 6 and 9 weeks so thats pretty good I guess?

Thanks Gertie   Its been a long wait!

xx


----------



## Guest

Ive just looked on the babybond website as thats the only one in stafford (incase i can convince him later) and theres no apps available anyway. There is at brum or stoke or bridgnorth lol. I wonder if the money my dad gave me for baby things, would cover a scan.,..im kidding lol.

I know, only 2 weeks but i soooo wish i could have one her pic is amazing !!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats good stace, a few do 6 & 9 but most only do one  

Aw bless him he does sound lovely. I wish nik liked the garden, im hoping to get him into it this year as i cant do much lol. 

Pebbles does resemble a baby according to the apps on my phone lol, has finger bud & toe buds, eyes, nails etc, Genitals are forming i think lol. I look every day haha.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

No more seahorsey Pebbles!  

awwh finger and tea buds hee hee

I just ate ANOTHER chocolate cornflake cake omg...I cant stop eating at the mo 

When theres choccie flying round the office all the time I feel sick  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - have you looked at babyvision, they are great - based in shropshire, have a look at their webpage just incase you manage to persude nik  

stacey - what you are doing is an amazing thing so having your scans done for free at 6 & 9 weeks is great, sounds like you have an amazing hubby as well  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

If you buy the daily star tomorrow theres a voucher for a pack of 4 corn flake choc nests from greggs, nik is going to town so im gonna make him buy it and get them lol   I havent had them for ages !! Yum yum,

We always seem to talk about food haha

Aww hun lol

Gertir i will have a look at them too, im gutted stafford havent got any appointments available. Its a hassle getting anywhere else at the mo lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just realised I put tea buds instead of toe buds ha ha ha   oh dear its Friday!!!! 

Thanks Gertie and yes I have a loverly jubberly hubby xxx


----------



## Guest

I did wonder what tea buds were    

Im thinking of taking up knitting lol. I know it is sad, i used to knit when i was little with my nan, im sure it would come back to me if i tried again? Think it would be nice to knit things for pebbles, and keep me occupied

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I think thats a lovely idea you could knit a little cardigan and booties in neutral of course...
My mum knitted me things when I was little.

Ive never tried it...I imagine it is very relaxing... 

Well girlies Im off I finish at 3.30pm so off to pick up the little monkeys AKA Charlie and Rio hee hee

Have a fantastic weekend xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies 

Sorry I haven't been able to pop on lately I have been working long hours

Just to let u know I had a scan today and the nurse looked worried and said ther was something wrong!! I went into meltdown only for her to tell me ther is 2 babies!!!! They are identical twins and were prob led on top of each other last time which was why there was only 1 on last scan 

Shocked to bits but sooo made up xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow Lou, that's amazing!! Ever so happy for you! Congrats darling
Xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks jelly, its going to take a while to sink in I think especially as we were told defo only the 1 3 weeks ago


----------



## Guest

OMG Lou congrats hun that is fantastic !!! Bet you are soooo shocked !! brilliant  

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Been walking around in a daze today its gonna take a while to get my head around it I think lol

Defo 2 there tho could see 4 arms 4 legs and 2 perfect little heartbeats


----------



## Guest

Aw i bet hun, i wuold be the same. I would love that to happen to us but it wont lol, i am of course over the moon with pebbles but you know what i mean. So pleased for you hun.

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Never say never hun!! I had the flipping shock of my life 

Thought hubby was gonna have to pick the nurse up off the floor let alone me coz she too was only expecting 1, and I was over the moon with 1 and if I'm honest a little petrified at the thought of twins


----------



## Guest

Yes it is scary i imagine, but oh so amazing !! We were over the moon with one at our 7 week scan but was a bit sad that one didnt make it. You wonder where they go lol. 

Did you watch one born this week? There was twins on it lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

lou-lou - that is fantastic news - congratulations !!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yes saw OBEM twin boys how cute were they xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

thank you gerties xx

Becky in all honesty I am bricking it a little!! Yes it is sad when they don't make it because we get so attached right away don't we??


----------



## Guest

Natural to be scared hun but you will be fine,   yes we do get attached straight away !!  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

They were really big for twins i thought!!

lou are you gonna update your pic with your 2 beans?  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yes they were huge twins, its a good job she had a c-section

lou-lou you will be fine hun, just a bit of a shock for you, but a nice one !!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou Lou that's fab news - congratulations I told you i thought one of you had multiples on board   !! CONGRATULATIONS are you hoping for one of each ??    ??

Ladies - Thanks loads for your support/posts earlier I am going to be a ++++ little bubble as of now, how can I not be I hav too many awesome ladies to kick me up the bottom if I need it    

None of us have evr met but you all know more about my hopes and fears than my ''real life friends'' and you've always been there with a virtual hug or anicdote to make me grin like a loon  

Love you all so much xxxx


----------



## Guest

Bubble - we love you too hun    

Lou - ive just realised you only had one transferred didnt you? So it has split??

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou - Maybe i'll get two for the price of one little eggie too   !


----------



## Guest

Im off now lovely ladies.

Have a fantabulous weekend all.

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

TWINS!!!!!   

Wow. Just, WOW! Congratulations! Me and Marcus are sooo happy for you! It's the first time I've actually let him read the forum with me, so glad there ws good news on here!

AFM, still waiting for AF to show! Really want it to arrive so I can get started, but also want to wait for a few days so I won't have appintments around my sister's wedding. *Sigh*

 and   to all!


----------



## melloumaw

congratz lou wow what a lovely surprise
me lx


----------



## lou-lou12

aww thank you ladies...

Becky - yes only had  1 transferred

Bubble - they are identical because the egg split so will be the same sex  

Picz are not the best as we had each twin photographed seperate so can only see the other slightly in the background but will get 1 on here tomorrow for you all to see   

Ladies i would like to thamk you all for being there..... this journey has been and is continuing to be AMAZING!! really chuffed to have such lovely people to confide in


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Everyone
Not wrote on ea for a while, but ave kept reading everyday, u girls keep me going  

Jus wanted 2 say my AF Arrived 5am this morning and in style. I Just sat there for ages thinking oh my god!  its really going 2 happen, i never thought this time would come, and now its here i cant believe it .
I called ACU 2 Inform them i had started my period, and i go on Monday for scan n bloods, and pick up injections.

Never been so excited but scared in my life. Woo woo let the stabbing commence!  ....


----------



## lou-lou12

Awww congrats willow.... I have to admit I missed the stabbing after it had ended


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Willow- Fab news about AF's arrival, afraid I'm on my phone so can't see your signature hun, what prorocol are you on? Are you starting DR or Stimms?  sending lots of luck for you hun!  xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hey Bubble  , i'am going to be doing stimms, on Antagonist. Starting with Gonal F to start FSH tomorow, then Cetrotide to start Antagonist around day 7....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow - that's super similar to mine  ! I'm on day 3 of my stimms gonalF 37.5 dose and menopur 75 dose, on day 6 I add in the certotide, your the first lady I've chatted too that's on such a similar protocol so far  is this your first cycle too? (Again apologies as I can't see signatures) hope you're having a lovely weekend, the sunshine todays been fab xx


----------



## hopepaige

HEY HEY MY LOVEY LADIES

HOPE YOU HAVE ALL HAD A FAB WEEKEND AND GETTING READY FOR A NEW WEEK WITH LOTS HAPPENING I SEE   

LOU LOU A HUGE CONGRATS LOVE SO EXCITED FOR YOU,    WHAT AMAZING NEWS TO RECEIVE    SEEMS U, BECKY AND GERTIE HAVE STARTED A PREGGIE RIDE ON THIS THREAD SO LETS JUST HOPE WE CAN ALL JOIN THE RIDE IN THE NEAR FUTURE    

BECKY HOW YOU AND PEBBLES DOIN? LESS THAN 1 WEEK LEFT AND WE WILL HAVE EXCITING UPDATES  
GERTIE HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL WITH YOUR LITTLE ANGEL ON BOARD  

STACE 2 MORE SLEEPS LOVE AND THOSE DRUGS ARE IN YOUR HANDS READY FOR ACTION  

BUBBLES HOW ARE YOU DOING LOVE? FEELING BETA IN YOURSELF I HOPE ENJOY YOUR DAYS OFF WORK AND A BIG HAPPY TO HUBBY


AMY HOW U DOING? SO IS THAT DAMN AF HERE YET?  

GOLDBUNNY HOW ARE YOU ? WHATS NEWS FROM YOUR SIDE?  

HELLO WILLOWS HAVENT MET YET  SEE YOUR STARTIN YOUR JOURNEY THIS WEEK LOTS OF LOVE AND    

MEL HOPE YOUR ENJOYING YOUR TIME OFF AND HAVE A BLAST WITH THE CHILDREN, THIS REST IS JUST WHAT YOU NEED GETTING READY FOR NEXT MTH

JELLY HOW U LOVE? HOW THE UNPACKING GOING? SETTLING IN NICELY I HOPE? 

WELL AFM IM DOING OK, 1 MTH LEFT TO GO, WAS GOIN TO GO AHEAD WITH FET THIS MTH AS SOON AS AF ARRIVED BUT JUST NOT FEELING RIGHT IN MYSELF RIGHT NOW AND I NO IVE GOTTA FEEL GOOD IN MYSELF, NOT SURE WHATS GOTTEN INTO ME BUT SPOKE TO THE CLINIC ON SAT AND SHE JUST SAID GOTTA KEEP HEALTHY AND CAN GIVE THEM A BUZZ IF I NEED ANYTHING... VERY SWEET OF THEM    I NOW KINDA REGRET WHAT IVE DONE BUT A BIT LATE NOW CAUSE AF IS ALMOST DONE SO JUST GOTTA PICK UP THE PIECES AND MOVE ON... MAN WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME       
SORRY FOR MY SOPPY STORY JUST A QUICK UPDATE AND HOPE I CAN STILL STAY CHATTING TO YOU ALL, ILL TRY MY HARDEST TO STAY AS POSITIVE AS I CAN WITH YOU ALL CAUSE YOU GUYS DONT NEED MY SAD STORIES   

WELL DEFINATELY LOTS TO LOOK FORWARD TO THIS WEEK WITH YOU ALL SO HAVE A GREAT ONE AND WILL CHECK IN AGAIN SOON


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Hope, nope, blooming witch ain't arrived yet!


----------



## hopepaige

you no i was saying to hubby the other day its funny how as we grow up we moan all the time about af every month and now at a time in our lives like now when we need that witch to arrive she takes here freaking time       is overdue or due this wk


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble, yea this is our first cycle. My hubbys as very low sperm count, they said they may do ICSI. Were at Jessops Sheffield. Sorry take ages 2 reply, ive not got internet on phone and only come on here on laptop using a dongle thats useless, so try 2 check it when ever i can. Ive been reading stuff on ea ages n jus waiting for treatment to start. Its really helped me reading stuff on ea. 

Yea you seem really similar 2 me  , ill let u know how it goes tomorow when i have scan n bloods, n pick up injections. I should ave been aving scan n bloods 2 day because its day 2 of my cycle, but our clinic's not open on a sunday, so got to go tomorow a day later hope this dont effect us in anyway. I wonder if they will tell me 2 take first injection tomorow night so that its still Day 3, if that makes any sense. Hubby says jus wait untill morning, he's right, but i jus cant wait, so excited!  ;

Ps. As the injections effected u in any way, your mood or out, i keep reading different things around it. xxx (sorry about my spelling, its a bit  dodgy in it  )


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello to every one else.
hopepaige, hi its nice 2 meet u, hope your AF comes soon ,Fingers crossed 4 u xxxxx 

AmyHF, same 2 u hope she comes soon so u can get started Fingers crossed xxxx 


lou-lou12, i know i never thought i would here my self saying i'am excited about stabbing my self, its crazy  ...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies, hope you all had a fab weekend!

Hope- know exactly what you mean when it comes to deciding if to wait or not! And if regrets after
I have decided to wait a bit with tx   body feels fine, and mentally ready, just feel like I want a month, a few months to just relax, live a little
Of course there is one nagging thought in my head telling me I will regret this! 
I still have till next Monday morning (should af be on time) to fully decide but think I have made my mind up. Hope you well tho Hun and had a lush weekend.

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies!  
Can't believe it's Monday again! Oh well I'm hoping time flies  

Hi Jelly sounds like you have decided   xxx
Have you settled in nicely? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey. I loooove Monday's hehe

Moved in and settled lol, still a few things to sort but nothing that's so imp that it needs sorting now lol

Not long for you now sweetie  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know FINALLY  
Feeling surprisingly relaxed and positive.
I think the waiting about near on killed me Jelly   so now its time for tx I'm ready for it!

I haven't really had an injection lesson at my clinic any tips on how to do it properly?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Will you have an app before you start injections? You injecting in tummy or thigh?

I injected in tummy.... Look at your navel button, imaging a great big smile that runs from one ide to the other, stretching around 1-2 inches on each side. Grab the skin, put needle in, and before injecting liquid, let the skin go so the liquid can spread all around that lovely smile of yours, wholla  

Hehe
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

stacey i have been doing mine in my leg: i tend to sit on the corner of a bed so i can angle my leg anywhichway, i'll move about til i get it so the muscles aren't too tight and i can 'pinch' a bit of skin - someone said or i read somewhere to do them in the lower part of the thigh and the nurse said to alternate legs each day so i do that, i get a cotton wool pad and a gummy bear ready, DH gets the injection ready (though i did yesterday's, for practise) then it's pinch, stab (carefully!), release pinch, slowly push syringe down til empty, pull needle out, press cotton wool onto leg (doesn't ever bleed more than a spot but i think a few moments pressure helps with that, eat gummy bear, accept kiss from DH, chuck away cotton, rub leg a bit, get dressed, go watch tv. much quicker than i just made it sound.


----------



## AmyHF

TBH, I'm not entirely sure, my cycles are erratic to say the least, went 7 months without one once, hence the fact I started fertility treatment before I was out of the two year timeframe they tell you about on the Pill. The period tracker app on my phone tells me I should have started yesterday, the 29 day cycle I've had for a few months said the 27th, but my BBT has jumped from avge 36.10 to 36.43 in the last two days, so it could be my AF will arrive in two weeks. It could also be the fact I'm nearly always with a hot water bottle on my stomach to try and encourage things. And the multitude of hot baths for the same reason. and all the  .  

Goldbunny, love the gummy bear! Do you think I could do that with a big bowl of chocolate ice-cream and a MASSIVE cup of tea?


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly and goldbunny    
No appointment before injections start next appointment is my baseline scan now on 1st May...

the nurse said to inject in the tummy to me...does it matter where u do it?

Hi Amy naughty period playin up   hope it comes soon!

xx


----------



## goldbunny

stacey inject wherever the nurse says but let them know if you're struggling as they may suggest alternative. x


----------



## Jelly.B

Agree with goldbunny, do what nurse has said.   so either side of belly button, one side or day, the other side next day. Just don't pinch too hard and try and let the skin go before injecting. Loads of ppl get bruises for that reason, they don't let the skin go.
I didn't have any problems injecting in tummy, was just more towards the end when the skin becomes a little tougher so you need to stab it a bit harder hehe. You will work it out Hun   soooo excited for you!!

(google 'how to inject' loads of adds to watch on the good old Internet lol )

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Will do Jelly so excited to do my first one  

Thanks Goldbunny  

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of starting my yeast and sugar free diet this week! Means no ester eggs for me at weekend lol
Just feel sooo bloated! Have to stop eating lol
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I can't stop eating at the moment which I'm not happy about  
I am craving all the naughty things


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty naughty lol

Heading out for some shopping  
Have a good day ladies
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

you too Jelly is it shoe shopping?  

 Have a fab day xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope you had a nice weekend
got my day 2 blood results back today
LH 1.2 iu/L
FSH 4.0 iu/L
oestradiol <70 pmol/L
can any 1 interpret whether these are good or not?
cheers mel x


----------



## staceyemma

i'll do some research mel!  
xx


----------



## melloumaw

ta honey there's so much conflicting info my heads spinning lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH)  Day 3  3-20 mIU/ml FSH is often used as a gauge of ovarian reserve. In general, under 6 is excellent, 6-9 is good, 9-10 fair, 10-13 diminished reserve, 13+ very hard to stimulate. In PCOS testing, the LH:FSH ratio may be used in the diagnosis. The ratio is usually close to 1:1, but if the LH is higher, it is one possible indication of PCOS. 

Estradiol (E2) Day 3 25-75 pg/ml Levels on the lower end tend to be better for stimulating. Abnormally high levels on day 3 may indicate existence of a functional cyst or diminished ovarian reserve.

Luteinizing Hormone (LH) Day 3 < 7 mIU/ml A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS 

Hope this helps? Have you had an AMH blood test too?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

cheers honey,
yes had amh but mr skull will only tell me the results at my follow up consult   so as i need to have day 21's done again,progesterone only 22 cos of wrong test date i wont find out for another 3 weeks.oh well whats meant to be will be.just feel like something keeps pushing us back,i was worried that the LH was too low
cheers again


----------



## staceyemma

Whens your follow up appointment?
Your LH level looks fine to me I guess if it was more than 7 it would be a worry then.


----------



## melloumaw

have day 21's in 2 weeks 1 week for results so end of the month hopefully,DH had next week off so was hoping results would have been ok for then but never mind,gives us a bit longer to save lol

mel x


----------



## Guest

Good morning my lovely ladies  

Had a manic morning, month end & year end so busy busy. Starving as i forgot to bring my brekkie too so had to just have fruit  Stuffing my face now

How was everyones weekends?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

good weekend for me thanks Becky, you?
I'm stuffing my face too!


----------



## Guest

Hi stace   Good weekend here too thanks, Bought my first pair of maternity trousers & been looking at prams 

Your drugs are coming tomorrow !! woohoo !!!! You exited?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh how exciting! Seen any prams you like?

Im excited about my drugs coming  , been thinking about 2ww and I wont be joining a 2ww thread I seem to have been following a few... and the BFN's are so sad to read  

Sorry you've had a manic morning at work  

xx


----------



## Guest

Yeah seen a couple, one really stands out. The mothercare trenton deluxe, my sis had one for a while with her first, and hubbys bro had one too apparantly, was a bit annoyed when i found out they had one lol. It is my fave so far and its quite a bargain, good reviews etc. Will see though when we actually go to get one ( hubbys parents buying pram   )

Aww im excited for you !! You will soon be injecting  I dont  blame you in a way, as much as it is good, it is bad too. I kind of wish i hadnt cos it makes you read into things a lot more. You have us    

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I don't need anyone else!  

Have you had a look on kiddicare.com? Are you going to find out the sex?

Well done for hubbys parents buying the pram!!! 

Its good to be able to say 'next week' I am starting my down reg injections woo hoo


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Afternoon ladies -

Stacey - thats fab news hun, so glad your finally starting, the next few weeks will fly past and you will have your BFP   

Bubble - how are you hun, 

Hopepaige - you take it easy hun, only you know whats best for you so dont have any regrets. 

Lou-Lou - has the twin news sunk in it?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cannot beleive Lou-Lous having twins  
Hi Gertie thanks I'm feeling psoitive having the backing of all you lovely ladies so I have the best chance!

How are you?

xx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - makes it all seem so real when you start looking at prams, just dont realise how expensive there are as well, my folks are buying the pram & will get DH folks to buy other bits & pieces, its nice when the grandparents can help out, it will be the one & only grandchild for both sets of grandparents so will be spoilt rotten

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah lovely that the grandparents get involved, in laws doing the pram, my mom is getting the cot, and i think im gonna get the rest of the nursery furniture out of the wad that my dad gave me   yes very expensive !!

Not looked on there stace, will have a look.  

Yes i think we will find out what it is. Nik reckons a girl lol  

Woohoo fab when you can say that !! I seemed to spend my whole time on injections on countdown to saying next week or next next week lol. I want to say next week i have my scan !! (hopefully if she gets me in on time) you watch i will have it on friday 13th !!  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah and u might have another one hiding  

Are you bothered whetehr  its a girl or boy?

Have you been thinking more about names?
Gertie- do you have any favourite names? xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh i would love if there was another one hiding !! I am secretly hoping that will happen but i know the chances are very very slim lol.

No i dont mind at all, i would love a boy & then a girl but i dont mind at all. Pretty much most of my faliy are girls, so they would love a boy, whereas niks family are all boys, so they would love a girl lol. but seriously not bothered at all. 

Yeah been thinking about them, Albert is a new boys name i like, still like my others though

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yeah, will find out the sex, either way not bothered as long as its healthy that is the main thing   we have thought of quite boring names really, will only be having the one anyway 

Charlotte Leigh or Joshua Lee

becky - you never know there might be another one hiding

Stacey - what names have you thought off

xxx


----------



## Guest

My niece is called charlotte   I used to love joshua, its still on my list but not top lol  

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek exciting !!!

xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

DH and I can't really agree on names! I want something unusual, preferably long that can be shortened. Don't like being an Amy, I was one of 5 in my class. He on the other hand, wants something more 'mainstream' as he was the only Marcus in his school. We've found it easy for girls names, not so much for boys. I'm pushing for Jake or maybe Leo.

Just waiting for that old bat to show her face so I can get started, and then seriously talk about names! What do you guys think of Calliope? It a moon, think it's Jupiter, but could be Saturn... Also the name of a Muse, and could be shortened to Callie.


----------



## AmyHF

Getting them confused now, Calliope was the Muse, the moon thing was another name I like, Callisto.

Sorry


----------



## Guest

My boss is back  I will come back as soon as i can  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Loving the names ladies Albert is soo cute Becky, what about girls name still Daisy?
I get called Daisy by hubby sometimes  
I have long lists of names in my head at the mo ha ha
My cousin is Charlotte.  

My favourites are

Girl- Harmony or Hallie
Boy- Dexter

Amy I like Callie and Jake is lovely 
Theres so many names tho aren't there  

Come back soon Becky"!!!!!


----------



## Gertie5050

loving the names ladies and agree there are far too many to choose from, we have just stuck with the names we have choosen as can end up changing the names every time you heard a new one that you liked  

Becky - does your boss not realise by now that you are not there to work but to talk to us all day  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah I agree Gertie   tut tut making u work!


----------



## melloumaw

we already agreed on charlie for either gender
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

I have a nephew called Charlie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies  , 

Stacey - 1 week arrrrrrrrrrrrgggggg   I am actually MORE excited when you girls get news than I ever am for myself   ! You decide upon that deal you found mmm beaches/pools bit of sun LOVELY JUBBLY!!!

Mel - Hope the news from Dr Skull is good sweetheart, you are so fab I really hope that you get matched to a lady equally fab and both get whopping BFPS !

Hope - Hugs to you hunny bunches, if now didnt feel right, it was for a reason, you have to trust your gut and instinct  , sending cuddles and + waves to SA for you and your man.

Jelly - Hope you enjoyed shopping hun, still a little while before you need to be 100% sure, don't forget Im happy to be queen pep squad when you're ready   

Amy - Love the unusual names, I love something a bit different, I always said I would never use a ''boring'' name   . Callisto is lovely. 

Becky - Cannot believe you're going to see Pebbles so soon , you must be a bundle of excited energy   . A hideaway would be fab but one little magic Pebbles is just awesome too, do you think you'd ever try for more or is that a conversations for a million years in the future??

Gertie - You will be seeing your own lil scan soon, have you got a 6 week set yet ?? I'm so so happy for you, was telling my mum about you the other day as we'd both been DR'ing together. 

Goldbunny - Hope you're ok sweetheart? how's it all going with your jabs??

Willow - You here hun? lots of luck for stimms     

AFM
Hubbys b'day tomorrow so we both have today/tomorrow off, been and bought his birthday present (paid towards an early upgrade to an i-phone 4s) and treated myself to a new laptop (well hid it on credit card till next month) as I told him ''I need to be able to chat with my girlies more   ''
!! Love all the baby talk happening here making me feel very positive. Day 4 of stimms today! my last day with two injections as start 3rd as of tomorrow, doing mine at 8pm each night as per clinics instructions ! Feeling lots better than last week, think the time of with hubbys helped massively, only downside is I'm peeing every two mins due to all the water/squah I'm drinking    ! No side effects at all from stimms which is fab (hoping that doesnt mean i'm not growing any lil beanie makers   ) Can't beleive how quickly stimms is passing after my pre 1st injection wobble it's all been quite plain sailing, even quite enjoy jabbing  

XXXXXX


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Hope every one doing good!  

I Went for day 3 scan n bloods this morning, couldnt believe how busy it was in ACU. 
Scan was ok, nurse said that my ovaries were fine and they was about 6 follicles in each one. After she had found my 2nd ovary that is, it was playing hide n seek with her  
Then we went to pick up the injections Etc...from pharmacy. Couldnt believe the size of the bag full....

And Ive just took my first Injection 250ml Gonal F (Start FSH), Hubby stabbed me with it. I was so scared it would hurt, n when he had done it i was like "Is that it?" Didnt hurt at all (I'am such a baby). I take my next one tomorow morning. 

Then Start Cetrotide (Antagonist) on day 7 of cycle (this Friday)

Then go back for Day 10 scan on easter Monday. 

Cant believe it happning, its really happning....


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble+willow star, oh my god I am sooooo super excited for you both!!! Reading all of that brings me back to good old days hehe. So pleased ou bth seem to be getting on great ith drugs and I real side affects 
I had headaches with buserelin (d/r stage) but felt so much better when I started stimming. 

Willow star- well done on follies so far Hun, remember, don't get too hung up on numbers tho Hun  
Super excited for you!
Bubble- you sound so happy I just want to cuddle you!!! Lol   oh and we'll done on laptop hehe
Big birthday hugs to man  

Stacey- hehe, no new shoes, as got a rather nice pair Saturday hehe. Wales into jimmy choo shop and saw my boots in the sale!! HALF PRICE!! Nearly passed out so had to buy a new pair jut to make myself feel enter haha, I know, I'm naughty lol
So anyway, today found a top and some socks, not as fun hey.

Beckyboo- hope you well sweetie, big  

Mel - hows you Hun? Hope you well xx

Gertie- hello petal, hope you good too, Monday finally over lol, alto must say I love Mondays, only cause everyone else hates it and of course I have to be different haha

Hello to everyone else I missed lol
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Jelly - It's all those positive vibes you're sending my way   ! You may feel a little ashamed of me here Jelly but I've never quite understood the love of shoes (though I am recently reconsidering my opinions   ) at age 26 I can honestly say I have never owned more than 3 pairs of useable shoes at a time (though this has now crept up to maybe 4 or 5) and never had heels untill my wedding day   . Well I am 5'10 already   ! I now own three pairs though (get me) To be fair I'm a bit pants at being a girl, don't think I'd have ever got my head around make up if I'd have been lucky enough to not need bucket loads to cover bad skin in my teens (and now  )

Did you buy the same boots or a new pair ??

I will keep being uber possitive from now till you're ready as feel so much good waiting for you hun!


----------



## Jelly.B

How can you not LOVE shoes hehe, bless ya! My shoe collection is rather large, but think my goddaughter (and niece) ha plans to take them all when she is older and my feet are old, ruined and wrinkly   

Bought completely different ones and wore them saturday night, and nearly killed me lol   so high! I'm a [email protected] so I have no choice lol, barely 5.1   

Re skin, my acne got really bad when I was on the drugs too! It's taken till now to calm down. Now I have a nice cold sore instead, just intime for a big night out with the girlies Saturday coming   Hoping my new shoes will take up all the attention rather then my bad face haha

Loving the positive wibes girls, keep it coming  
Hope you all have a fab evening
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - hows the drug taking going hunni??

Becky -  how are you feeling?? bet you cant wait for your next scan? i however still have had no contact from a midwife    made enquiries today about changing surgeries and they have said their midwife will see me no problem and i have to ring her thursday so fingers crossed  

Jelly - how are you hun? hope you had a lovely day shopping....i loooooove shopping  

Willow - great news on the follies hun  

Mel - hiya hun, lovin the name charlie.... always reminds me of a cheeky chappy  

Gertie - loving your names too hun.....soo exciting  

Stacey - not long now hun....drugs tomorrow yay!! bet you cant wait for the first needle   

Amy - hope the old witch turns up for you soon love x

well, still no contact from a midwife!!! just want to frigging scream arrrrrgh how frigging frustrating!! been looking into having a 3D scan as i cannot see me having my 12 week scan anytime soon     have gotten used to the twin news now the shock has subsided  
Me and DH havent found any boys names that we like....and we may need 2 now   we both like lilly may for a girl though although thers plenty of time for that to change   as for prams .....really not liking any double ones....DH told me to get a single and take one out at a time hehe


----------



## melloumaw

WHAT, shoes are like the bees knees im only 5 2 so maybe thats why i love em so much,my faves are my pole dance shoes 2 inch front 7 inch heel my best friends in the world and work with very outfit. i always used to match my shoes bags and belts when i used to go out.
hope you all have a lovely evening
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh jelly I would have bought them too and fantastic at Half price xxx
5 foot 1 Awh jelly ur shorter than me hee hee
I too have a huge shoe collection wardrobe full and drawers and drawers full in the spare room
No room for a Baby in the spare room at the moment  
Sock shopping isn't so fun but an essential need!  

Thanks bubble next saturday... It sounds crazy!!
Drugs come tomorrow so I can drool over them until the 14th 

Hi Lou Lou so happy you have twins little worried now
In case I decide to have 2 embryo transfer... 

Hi willows star glad to hear everything went well xx
Big hugs ladies and squeeeeze!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey - as soon as we saw the scan friday amanda said its a good job you only had a single embryo transfer


----------



## staceyemma

Yes you could have quads by now otherwise!!! 

Xxx 

So excited!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

oh my jesus....can you imagine.... i think i would have had to be scraped off the floor


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha  

Lou Lou... 'you're expecting quads' can you imagine!!

Xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey - my face must have been a picture friday when she said "oooh theres two"....... really cant imagine what i would have been like if she had said "ooooh theres four"


----------



## staceyemma

Really happy for you lou-lou

Good morning ladies  

Well my drugs are being delivered today so will have a good old nosey when I get home


----------



## lou-lou12

Really happy for you too stacey - and I know your in safe hands x

Howa all u other lovely ladies today?? Gone colder now boo hoo. Flip flops are back away and boots have made a reappearance

Have a lovely day all xx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies how are we?

It just goes to show why they like to do single embryo transfer on top quality embies  My clinic were telling me when i was there about a lady who had single transfer on top quality embie, had twins, and had another cycle a few years later to have a sibling for them, and the same happened again ! So she ended up with 2 sets of twins from 2 embryos lol

Lou lou sorry you havent heard from your midwife i had a right game getting hold of mine. Nice to know im not the only one with problems !! When i saw my gp after i was discharged he printed off my notes and said the midwife would pick them up on the wed or thurs the following week when she was in and would ring me and want to see me at 10 weeks. So i rang last wed wheni was 10 weeks and the receptionist was useless ! She just told me what i already knew and said she aims to see you at 8-10 and your only just 10 so dont worry. Im like yes i am 10 that is the end of the scale !! She gave me the number of the delivery suite at the hospital to ring ifi was worried. So i rang them, the lady was very helpful and gave me the number for my community midwife office. So i rang that, left a message and they rang me back the next day. They did have my notes cos she mentioned things i hadnt mentioned on my message. Then she said that they cant give me an actual appointment?? I have to arrange a day and then ring them on the morning of that day to see if it will be before or after 12!! Its a bloomin joke!! Ive never heard anyone else have it done like this. So i am booked for this sat, i have requested morning but there is no guarantee, i have to ring first thing to dfind out, so i cant make plans. she will then book my scan. Im praying i get in at 12 weeks now cos i will be 11+4 when i see her. Sorry for rambling but just thought i would explain my situation lol. Im not gonna change surgery cos its nothing to do with them the midwives are seperate, and i love my doc lol. Hope you get yours sorted lou

Stace - hey hun, todays the day for drug deliveries woohoo !!! So excited for you hun

Bubble- hi hun hows you? glad your feeling positive   When are you next at the clinic?

Jelly - hey hun hows you? I love shoes too but i cant afford jimmy choos, will probably NEVER own a pair in my lifetime   Have you decided whether your starting this month or not?

Gertie - hey hun, how you feeling today?

Hope & Mel - hiya how you both  doing?

Lots of love to you all

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky its a bloody joke hun.... You rant on babe!!!
My clinic sent a letter to my gp surgery explaining that I was 7 weeks pregnant after fertility treatment, at 9 weeks I went to see them to ask why I still hadn't heard anything and they told mm that my consultant hadn't said anything about putting me in touch with a midwife!! I mean really?? Are they that thick?? When I told amanda (consultant) friday at my scan she was mortified and said she would be writing another letter asap, but I had an appt with the nurse there last week to give her all the details and still I have not seen or heard from a soul!! My decision wasn't entirely based on this tho, I moved to my husband home town when we married which is 8 miles away from my home town where my docs are and so thought it would be best to join the surgery at the end of my road


----------



## Guest

Its ridiculous isnt it, we should have all this stress when we have had ivf, and with our first cos we dont know whats going on lol. Makes sense that you moved then lol  

Oh just realised stace asked if i will be doing it again. And the answer is yes i would hope to. I always wanted 2 children and whilst of course am and will always be over the moon with pebbles, i would like to think in a couple/few years we may be able to try again. If we cant then thats fine, cos obviuosly we will have to self fund, so we may not be able to do it. Unless my dads offer still stands even though first attempt was a success lol. So will see what happens. Be great if we can, but if we cant then thats fine too. Think that makes sense lol

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies i cant understand the mess up with midwifes,when i had mine you went to the doctor,he either looked at your POAS or did one there,you then went to reception booked in with midwife and she would make you scan appointment then.
so much has changed
mel x


----------



## Guest

Its ridiculous mel, stress we dont need !! LOL

hows you hun?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats good to hear you would try again Becky

Yay I'll be excited to get home to see my drugs!!!  

Im being good drinking plenty of water already, trying to get used to drinking milk so just making a mug of hot choc with just milk etc... any other ideas how I can get milk down my neck without the taste I just really hate milk!!!  

Morning mel xxxx


----------



## Guest

Do you like it flavoured stace? Or milkshake?

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

im not bad just pulled my back,spent yesterday cutting the dogs down to bare skin,their winter coats were matted with living outside,poor things look like shorn sheep lol
stacey do you like rice pudding thats got lots of milk in it
i cant believe how quickly it all seems to be happening on this thread now,
yay for drugs stacey sounds so wrong  
becky id just ring efu up for a check up any time you feel like it, i had loads of scans with mine but i had spotting all through all 3 pregnancies and im Rh- so they were happy to check


----------



## Guest

Ok silly question...but what is efu? LOL    

What dogs you got hun? Sorry you pulled your back  

Mmmm rice pudding yummy !!

It is all happening for everyone, yay !!

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

early fetal unit, not sure if its still called that now lol,mine are now 14 nearly 13 and nearly 11
i have an 11 year old mini schnauzer and a 9 year old kerry blue terrier,hes stunning when his coats in properly
back will wear off ta honey


----------



## melloumaw

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=kerry+blue+terrier&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=gLZ6T6isFoOl0AX4lsjBCQ&ved=0CEEQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643
boscoe looks like the 2nd image in his full glory


----------



## staceyemma

Not really Becky  
I'll just have to force myself to drink it me thinks!

Mel haven't had rice pudding for years for the reason I just worry I won't liek the taste anymore.

I eat lots of yoghurts tho which is weird its just drinking milk...

My drugs are coming today!   My drugs are coming today!  

Cute dog Mel I have a cat who thinks he's a dog and he is the size of a dog! I love him so much


----------



## Guest

Aww so cute, love the kerry blue terrier !! My dad used to have a mini schnauzer, so they remind me of my evil stepmother lol.

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Just knock it back hun and think of the rewards, i know its hard, i wasnt keen myself i found if i had a glass followed by a couple of yummy biscuits, it was  bit easier lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cant believe you're almost 11 weeks Becky... it has gone quickly....  
I'll knock it back I think Becky if I can knockk back a vodka shot without being sick I'll take on the milk


----------



## melloumaw

try this link stacey
http://www.wikihow.com/Drink-Milk-if-You-Hate-It


----------



## Guest

You can do it hun  

I know, its crazy !! Im past 1/4 of the way ! Ive only got 6 pay days till pebbles come along !! scary haha. In 9 weeks will know if pink or blue 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!  won't be on much today as keeping birthday boy amused (on saying that with the loving glances and lingering looks he's giving his new i-phone i may be redundant    ) Men n their gadgets! 

Loulou - My hubby and me were talking yesterday bout your lil stowaway suprise, he thinks twins would be fab, I'd love to find two from my embie, but as only allowed one transfer I'll be praying for one let alone two. Do twinnies run in your family ?

Becks - Hope your scans really soon, you will promise to upload Pebbles latest mug shot wont you  REALLY sorry for not getting back to you yesterday I am a forgetfull poo head  

Mel - Whens your re-test for bloods hun ??

Stacey -     DELIVERY DAY!!!!!!           Not long till the 14th, you will be sat there later counting away and double and triple checking guaranteed  

 I add in my antagonist injections today and first monitoring scan at 8 am can't believe how quickly stimming is flying, I think I feel something but not sure as it could just be end of AF twinges   , hoping its my ovaries enjoying the drugs and starting to make some fab eggies fingers crossed ladies for  tomorrow!


----------



## melloumaw

its so exciting being able to share these wonderful life changing experiences with people that i feel i've known forever,even though its only a few short weeks
if your needing milk for the calcium benefit there's also this link
http://cru.cahe.wsu.edu/CEPublications/em4932/em4932.pdf


----------



## staceyemma

Yay!!!! I think blue   not sure why  

Thanks Mel you're a diamond thats a good article  

Morning Bubble!!!!     Happy Birthday to the Birthday Boy!
So glad to hear its all going well.


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles should be due day 21's in roughly 11 days then wait for results,i know they'll be better i had them too late last time      
men bless em they love anything with buttons or flashing lights (even if they dont know how to use them lol)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

too true Mel, He's a very happy bunny. 

Stace how does it feel knowing they'll be there later ??


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Bubble, hope you and man has a great day  

I'm out and about all day so wont be on here much either, on way to acupuncture then seeing some friends

Hope you all have a great day  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Jelly - Have a fab day you fab lady you!!! xxxxx (Buy some more shoes)


----------



## Jelly.B

No more shopping for me for a while lol, spending far too much money at mo!! Eeekkkk lol
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Have a great day bubble, happy birthday to your man too  . Was your scan ok? I felt somethign on stimms it was strange, like odd twinges, think its them waking up haha. I will deffo be posting mug shot of pebbles, so excited bout next scan but also scared incase anything has gone wrong. No worries bout yday


So stace thinks blue, you will all have to have a guess nearer the time   hubby thinks pink.

I dont make the most of my iphone at all, hubby does though, im always losing him to it lol.

Have a great day jelly.

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

The shoes are calling you Jelly   Sounds like you have a great day ahead!

Bubbles it feels fantastical!!!! I will be rushing home like it's Christmas day!  
Really really excited! Just wondering ladies what the middle point would be if we all decide to meet up one day and compare bumps/and or babies  
Where does everyone live.

I reckon it's Albert Becky hee hee  

I'm always on my iphone


----------



## Guest

If its albert, middle name will be jack  Albie for short i think  

I only really go on ** and my baby apps on my phone, oh and the drawsomething new app, that is so funny, and words for friends lol.

No if stace, we will be meeting !!   Im in stafford, 30 miles north of brum approx 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm going to plot where we all are and try to work out a middle point! hee hee
Be weird meeting each other ha ha 
I like the name Jack


----------



## AmyHF

I'm Kidderminster, about 15 miles north of Brum.

*twiddle thumbs, look at ceiling, poke stomach and mutter threats and encouragement*


----------



## melloumaw

wakefield,west yorkshire


----------



## staceyemma

Wooo Amy Kidderminster 

Ok SO so far

Becky- stafford
Amy-Kidderminster
Stacey-Hereford
Mel- Wakefield, West Yorkshire

I think Jelly is Buckinghamshire? Or did I make that up?  
Is Bubble Nottingham?
Gertie? Hopepaige?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just outside Leicester  for us bout 45 mins from B'ham xxx

WE WILL MEET!!!! 

XXXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Scan is TOMORROW    xxxx I will txt you !!! promise


----------



## Guest

Im no good at geography so i would probably get it all wrong if i tried to do it lol

It will, be fab 

Me too, albert used to be a middle name choice and jack was my fave first name, but i think its nice to have a name that can be shortened (silly i know) lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ok bubble, make sure you do  

Gertie is really close to me

yes pretty sure jelly is bucks

Hope is south africa lol

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Becky, from someone whose name can't be shortened (I refuse to be called by an initial!) then def get a name that can be shortened!


----------



## staceyemma

good luck for your scan tomorrow Bubble!  

Oh not sure about Hope... unless Hope is making a visit to the UK soon?

Albert Jack- AJ!!!!
Albert Jack goes lovely with your surname 
I'd call him Bertie for short  
Albert is really growing on me


----------



## Guest

Aw amy, i will take your advice   I love love jack but that is the only thing putting me off lol



xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck to all  
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How's everything going for you Amy??

Willow star- You out there chicken?

Goldbunny - Hello hun? how's all with you ?? 

AFM off out for walkies with the DH then may treat him to a Gregs pastie for his lunch    well tis his Birthday   xxxx


----------



## Guest

I did love harry too but now my friend has a harry im trying to stay away from it,

Yes albie or bertie for short. I love it, and it was niks grandad and my step grandads name, even though i never met either of them haha. And my grandad was called jack, again never met him.

Albert jack does go with surname doesnt it lol. Still love daisy grace & molly grace 

Eeeeeeek !!!

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I get called Stace all the time my mum hates it  

Willowstar, Goldbunny..
Where are you located?

I love Jack   

Daisy Grace is very pretty


----------



## Guest

my dad only ever calls me rebecca, mom only calls me it when i used to be naughty haha.


----------



## staceyemma

Albert get to your room!!!!


----------



## Guest

hahahaha !!


----------



## staceyemma

Since being on the pill I haven't had a break from it would have had a period last week and boy am I feeling grouchy   my boobs are like melons and I feel like killing most people that annoy me even in a small way.  

When I start the down reg injections do you reckon I will have a period straight away? I know usually  you have a bleed after a certain amount of time on down reg?


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

my oh my we have been this morning, just had to read up on whats been happening, i have missed lots 

wont even try & reply to all the other stuff as will be here for ages

Stacey - yipee the drugs arrive today, at least you know your nearly on your journey to motherhood
I live in Cannock, which as Becky said is not far from her.

Bubbles - happy birthday to your other half - hope he's having a fab day, another Aries, made a good choice there (being an aries myself i can say that)   also hope you ok and keep up with the  

Becks & Lou -lou - that midwife better hurry up & make contact with you otherwise i can feel some midwife bashing needed   

Jelly - have a good day hun - i love shoes, as well as handbags, clothes, infact anything to do with shopping, im a proper girlie girl 

Mel - Hows you hun??

Hopepaige - Hope your ok today

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Gertie thats great Im an Aries too


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - when's your birthday

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

17th April
When's yours?


----------



## Gertie5050

this thursday 5th April, explains my love for money  (end of tax year)


xxx


----------



## Guest

Im a gemini - apparantly i have 2 sides  .

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha  

Ladies...according to my hubby my drugs have arrived yey!!! Dropped off by the white van man!!!
I want to go home!!!!

I believe that about u Becky hee hee


----------



## Guest

OMG stace woohooo !!!! Now it will seem real !! So pleased for you hun  ! bet you cant wiat to get home

Haha thanks      

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hubby said they have to stay in fridge didn't think suprecur had to go in the fridge?  

Feels real now!


----------



## Gertie5050

Stace - now the pricking can begin!!!! well next week anyway - but at least you know they have arrived, bet you cant wait to go home now,  look & check everything, who would have thought a bag of needles and drugs could make someone so happy  

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

stace - i had to put my suprecur in the fridge

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hubby sent a rude joke about pricking ha ha   silly moose
I am so excited about it Gertie- its my birthday come early


----------



## Guest

I had suprecur and didnt have to keep it in the fridge, but dont worry if thats what they siad then it will be fine. Ive heard lots of ladies have to keep in fridge but not sure what.

Ive got lots of twinges today feels strange. According to my app, in the 11th week my uterus lifts up & forward, so maybe its that lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

your hubby is very rude, i can imagine what it was  

i am so pleased and happy for you hun, this will be your turn     

becky - i cant believe so much happens to our body so quickly, but its all good   

xxx


----------



## Guest

Its amazing isnt it !! And apparantly it wont be pressing on bladder so i wont be weeing every 5 mins lol yay

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Gertie went into the loo at work and had a little happy dance and excitement shudder in the loo then composed myself before I went back into the office    

Yes hubby is rude hee hee   he's going to be doing my jabs I think unless he passes out that is  

Ewww thats nice Becky   
Guess it'll stay in the fridge then, ringing hubby at lunch so will find out what they said.


----------



## Guest

it feels strange and im trying not to worry lol

Big milestone hun 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bet it'll feel weird when Albert or Daisy starts wriggling around in there!
Bet its the best feeling ever tho...


----------



## AmyHF

Still sweet FA at the moment....

Had to redo my appointment schedule (DH is rather anal about things like this, wants everything mapped out so we know in advance of any clashes.) We are out of danger for my sister's wedding, heading towards the danger zone for my mates onw, although I will skip that if needs be. Currently in the danger area for bank holiday though, as he _can't_ get time off to go to an appointment on a bank holiday. Damn all those people wanting to go to theme parks on a bank holiday!!


----------



## Guest

Oh amy hope it comes soon hun, least your sisters wedding is ok 

Which theme park does he work at? My hubby has to work bank hols too its pants. My bday is a bank hol this year too 

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

roll on 11 weeks then, we are going away to Barnstaple for my birthday on Thurs, normally a 3 & half hour journey, make that at least 6 hours with all the stopping we will have to do for my tinkle breaks   but wont ever complain about it

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Becky, 

He manages the rides as the West Midlands Safari Park, it's actually where we met cause he gave me a job! My parents also met there, and my brother still works there as an engineer! Bit of a family connection there.   I worked there for 2 years, one on the rides and one running one of the restaurants, would love to go back, but permanent jobs there are like gold-dusted hens teeth!


----------



## Gertie5050

Hi Amy,

it is a family affair is'nt it, yes all those people who love the thrill of theme parks. i am a big girls blouse, im the one who looks after everyones coats & bags when we go to the theme parks as just to scared, i love the rides that stay on ground level.  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im the same gertie, i stand and watch too scared to go on them haha

I love the safari park, mainly the actual safari park bit, lions my fave 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm really craving chocolate today  

Ooh I love rides!!!!! scarier the better!


----------



## Guest

Im a wimp, i always think of what could happen. Especially after the one final destination film  

I havent got any choc today, well i have a mr kipling choc chip cake thing but thats not real chocolate is it lol. Hungry roll on 1pm !!

Going out with my dad for another meal tonight 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

That's one of the things I'm looking forward to about being pregnant, I can't go on any rides! And he can't try and make me!!   I'm fine on Oblivion and Air, even Rita and Thirteen at Alton Towers, but Nemesis leaves me green and unable to move for half and hour!

Weirdo-Boy (AKA my DH) loves them though!  

For lunch today I have a chicken and mozzarella panini, with a yoghurt. My cheese allergy can just go phooey!!


----------



## Guest

Mmmm panini ! Yummy, ive got a dairylea sandwich...again lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great that you are meeting your dad again Becky  

xx
Im havin lunch chicken, mushroom and rice soup its lovely! I would love a dairylea sandwich yum yum


----------



## Guest

It is  Looking forward to it. Hubby is coming tonight too 

I love chicken and i love mushroom but i cant stand chicken or mushroom soup, Strange lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have they met before?


----------



## Guest

Yeah they have, only a few times. Will be the first time the 3 of us have been out together lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

That'll be nice  

Still haven't spoke to hubby not fair he gets to see the drugs before me  

Last night I had a fab bath with candles and listening to ibiza chill music I felt all loverly jubberly after.
The next month or so is about me and hubby  

Oh Becky I am excited but Im worrying about silly things like what if hubbys sperm count is really bad now... i know his one in December was good but its now April... silly woman    I feel like getting him to do another test to relax... but if they came back worse I would worry more. I worry more because my husband smokes **** and has tried to quit but not been successful I do feel really resentful towards him and worry this may ruin our chances and of course angry that I'm puttin in the effort


----------



## Guest

I havent had a bath for months...smelly  

Dont worry hun, i know its hard. You are having icsi so it doesnt matter too much about his motility etc. My hubby had 2 and they were both pants. Im not sure how good the one they used was, we werent told. He said there was about the same amount in the pot as the previous 2 lol. He gave up the **** in october and didnt have a drink after xmas, but his sperm could have already been made by then.

Try not to feel resentful towards him your gonna need each other over the next few weeks. He is taking his vits isnt he? And eating healthy? How many does he smoke hun?



xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I can smell you from here!    Is that cos you aren't allowed a bath or frightened to have one?

I try not to be resentful I dont say too much to him but I gave up **** over a year ago to get healthy to TTC and guess I thought if he wanted to be in the best possible shape he woudl give them up. I know he will only quit if he is ready   

He takes his vits every day like a saint tho so can't fault him there, he doesn't drink at all either a pint here and there if we go for a meal maybe. Maybe I'm just being a silly sausage! 

xxx Thanks Becky


----------



## Guest

Your not being silly hun, its understandable to feel like that., I gave up 3 years ago, i know how hard it is. I was surprised when hubby quit i never thought he would but he did and im so glad he did, financially too !! Like you say, yours might when he is ready 

Try not to worry hun.

Ive never been a big bath person. But they tell you after et not to have one for a couple of weeks, and now im just too scared too lol. I prob will have one after 12 weeks cos a couple of times i have fancied one. But i had a funny turn in the shower a couple of weeks ago so im having really cool showers now, so that scares me about a bath a bit too lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

It doesn't matter if you continue having showers if it makes you feel more safe hun  
I'll be doing the same I expect   Hopefully the weather warms back up cos cool showers are nice then 
You're going to have a loverly bump for the summer!

Yes it is hard to give up, I wouldn't have been able to be an egg donor if I had smoked so maybe it was meant to be   

Yeah finacially it cripples us god knows how both of us managed to smoke


----------



## Guest

Lovely summer bump  I will be going back to work in the summer though, talk about bad timing haha !!

we wouldnt have got nhs funsing if nik still smoked, we had to lie on our first appointment and say he had already given up lol. So then he gave up after that appointment.

I know i think that when i think of how we both smoked, how did we do it lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Who knows I may have a little bump too in the summer  
Im a bit worried about my job as I am covering maternity leave until 6th July and the lady is giving no indication if she is coming back. If she comes back I'm stuck with no job although I will apply for new jobs after tx  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping her chair is one of those 'the next person to sit in it gets pregnant' kinda chair


----------



## Guest

You WILL have a lovely summer bump too hun !!

I woudlnt worry about your job until it happens, thers nothing you can do is there so dont add extra stress to things 

I have to go lunch over and boss back again lol

Be back soon

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

okey doke


----------



## Guest

Im back, but evertyone has probably gone  

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

I did go on appointments, but I'm back now!


----------



## Guest

What do you do hun?

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

I'm an estate agent  . Not really the job to be in when you need to keep your stress levels down. Had a solicitor put the phone down on me earlier! 

What do you do?


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Sorry ive not bin on rea 4 a bit, some one asked where i live, i live in Thurnscoe in Rotherham.   

And yea i'am ea bubble, how r u? I took my 2nd injection this morning.

And thanks to everyone 4 the goodlucks n well done's xxxxx 

Been at work all day, but no kids in because its half term so just been cleaning n doing paper work, but i felt like i was in a daze. Couldnt stop thinking about the treatment n stuff. Wierd when i'am at work that theres lots of other people around but yet i feel so alone. Some of the girls i work with know a little bit about me aving IVF, but dont really feel like i can talk 2 them, if u know what mean. I Couldnt wait 2 get home n give Hubby a big Hug  

And come on ea n see how everyone is! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

staceyemma  

Congrats on getting injections, its so exciting. I picked mine up yesterday n i was so giddy  

XXXXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Amy- Job ditto hun, I'm an agent too so completely get the stress


----------



## DollyandTeddy

Just to say a HUGE good luck to all of you starting treatment.  Stay strong and remember:

Dreams really do come true.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So ladies a late night post from me I blame per scan nerves, uuber scared but excited too about  the scan/follie count BUT they can always up my doses        xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Driving there now   Well DH is, leaving me free to sit back and PANIC   ! I'm not going to lie ladies I was extremely tempted to up my dose of stimms last night (because obviously that would be a prescan guarantee of millions of follies eggy full) never been so wide awake before 7am   Obviously I know you're all prob still sleeping but felt it was only right to share my terror/excitement for the good laughter of the group. Hope you're all having a more sane morning where you are? 

Stacey- did you sleep cuddling your drugs box ?

All ladies- giant Bubble hugs


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble good luck hunny  
It'll be fine you'll see, hope there's lots of potential little Bubbles!

RELAX and breathe Bubble you've got us ladies and if they need to up your dose they will.


xxx let us know how you get on!!!!

P.s yes I am so in love with my drugs at the mo
Keep seein them everytime I go to the fridge! eeeek!
Its the 10 day countdown!! 10 days to go  

Good luck Bubble


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Willowsstar  

Yes very exciting getting the drugs ...good to know I'm doing something towards possibly having a long awaited and much wanted child.

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - seriously over the fricking moon for you! You are such a star  cannot tell you how honored i am to have shared your journey a little. 10 days !!    How's man holding up? Is his hand healing well? have you named your box?

Snowing like mad here on the motorway 

Well ladies ! Got told off today as I forgot to wee before o scan so at first all the nurse could see was my big bladder   had to run off to the loo with a sheet covering my bum . Good news is they're not empty (cannot tell you the relief) looks like bout 20 on left and 30 on right, some are very small though luckily, CANNOT believe they're all in there and i had no clue, very early days so alot may stop (which as much as i want them all is good as They said theres a few too many) will be having another scan Friday but looks like there's a mixture of sizes in each ovary, largest are around 9 or 9.5, one poss cyst at about 22 but they're not to concerned about that right now as its a lone soldier. The clinic will call at lunch with blood results and any changes to doses e.t.c  just need to drink LOTS and keep rested (ha yeah right back to work today )xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - ohhh my god!!how many!!!!!! Wow, your body def wants to get fertile lol
Drink lots and lots Hun
Not long for you now sweetie, can't wait lol, sooo super excited for you lol
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wow Bubble! thats loads and loads   they're gonna need a huge freezer for all your remaining embryos!

As Jelly said drink loads and loads of water and lots of protein now  

Bet you're over the moon    

xxx
Wouldn't want to share my journey with any other ladies    

Hubbys hand is getting much better thank goodness  

I will name my box.....Boris!!!  
Hello Boris I like you Boris


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies 

Bubble woohoo thats fantastic !!! So pleased for you hun, bet you are relieved

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Becky you hit the 11 week mark today! 

I was a good girl and drink nearly 2 pints of skimmed milk last night (mixed in with hot choc!), is skimmed milk still good for you? Went shopping last night and bought loads helathy food so Im ready for it all xx

Roll on Good Friday have you got bank hol off?

xx


----------



## Guest

Hi stace  

Yay 11 weeks  Pebbles is the size of a fig today   1.6" long lol Madness !!

Yes i think so, i had semi skimmed, i think the best to have is full fat (Yucky) but if you can only drink skimmed then that should be fine, its still milk ! Well done hun.

Winter is here, its sooooo cold !!

Yes im off fri & mon, nik is at work though, hes on 6-2 fri and 2-10 mon  Are you off hun?

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah I'm off shame about the weather tho it's freeezing!!!  
Can't beleive thsi time last week it was sunny and warm.

Is there any snow your end?
I might try semi skimmed it's just the full fat that makes me feel sick


----------



## Guest

Its meant to pick up again by the weekend apparanltly, believe it when i see it. Crazy isnt it !!

its snowing now, but raining too so dont think it will stick, its soooo windy, a couple of the shed on the allotment have blown over lol. Have you got the snow?

Yeah give it a try, i cant stand full fat either yack !!

xx


----------



## staceyemma

No snow a bit of sleet  

This weather is crazy   

Thought I'd been given too much suprecur (buserelin) last night but then I remembered
I have to take the suprecur during stimms too


----------



## Guest

Lol yeah i had to carry on taking suprecur on stimms. are you on menopur for stimms?

Went out with my dad last night, had a lovelyt meal. I had scampi & chips, not had that for agessss. And a caramel choc sundae thingy mmmmm. He gave us a massive lindt easter egg each too 

Did you have a nice evening?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ooh forgot to ask how meal went (I'm very dippy today   )

hubby loves scampi and chips   Mmm I expect pebbles liked scampi and chips.
My hubby covers it in tartare sauce in fact he has tartare sauce on steak too yucky!

So are you feelin any different? any cravings yet? eating sponges or coal yet ha ha  

Had a nice evening went to visit my cousin and her little girl and then went food shopping.  
Her little daughter is so beautiful 

I never seem to have the time to visit all the people I need to... by the time I get home have tea, watch soaps and have a bath I'm tired


----------



## staceyemma

Just read that you had a lindt easter egg I'm jealous


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol 'tis freezing ladies   !! 
Raining now i'm back in leicester, just spoken to a lady in west yorkshire and she's got loads of snow!!! Jealous Bubble   !! 
Have my two litres of water with me and willbe drinking my decaff too, the nurse said it's no wonder I'm weeing every two mins as my ovaries will be putting some pressure on things  

I am super relieved there's lil bubbles there, however not counting any chickens as dont know how many will keep growing/have eggs in or quality even if they do, but as wise Lady Jelly says trying to put my trust in the clinic cause the outcomes not going to change     ! 

Just hoping there's not too many and the clinic say stop! 

PMA into action ladies   !

Whats everyones plans for today ?


----------



## Guest

Thats ok hun . I do love scampi & chips but i cant look at the scampi, it makes me feel funny lol. Thats why i dont have it very often, so thought i would have it for a change. mmmm i love tartare sauce too, im a dunker though, i dont pour it over  

No cravings as such, but i am going off so much, so far ive gone off, cheesy leeks, roast parsnips, melted cheese, fresh pasta ravioli stuff and the worst one is mushrooms !! I lvoe mushrooms but they make me heave now lol. Not eating coal yet though haha. 

Aww thats nice  I know what you mean, im arranging to meet people at wekends and its crazy im planning for june now !! Difficult for me to do things in the week as i dont drive lol. we are such busy people lol

You will be even more tired once you start your drugs lol

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Sounds like you're a lady in demand! We shall be booking our meet up 6 months in advance   ! 
Glad to hear dinner was good, love the fact they gave you an easter egg   ! Are you getting morning sickness itself or just going off foods ? 

Gertie & Lou - How about you pair, Loulou yopu ahve double trouble after all    xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
yay bubbles the eggy queen  
becky wow 11 weeks  
stacey say hi to boris for me,i want a boris too  
morning jelly
morning every1 else
becky i knew i was pregnant after my 2nd when i caught myself eating spag bol on chocolate biscuits eerrgghh that really was my weirdest craving.that pregnancy wasnt to be tho. other than that i used to stand outside petrol stations inhaling the fumes lol
afm blumming snow still falling so no dog walking today might bake biscuits with the girls
mel x


----------



## Guest

Haha im just too popular  Maybe i should give you my free dates now  

Ive still never actually been sick just the feeling of it, but that has really eased off now, they ddo say its worse in the first 12 weeks, just going off foods. I wish i could go off chocolate lol. Ive gone off my brazil nuts too but thats prob cos ate so many during treatment lol, could prob eat them covered in choc lol

The suns come out here   still blowing a gale though lol

Did hubby have a nice birthday?

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey mel  

Oh my word petrol fumes ! LOL. i do love the smell of coffee all of a sudden. May have to try a coffee as dont normally like it lol

Ooh send us some biccies

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I love mushrooms too   Ooh I love fresh ravioli and pasta yummy 

Bubbles as long as you drink plenty of water and eat lots of protein you'll be fine  
I'm so excited for you   xxx

Hubbys on decaff Nescafe and he really likes it thank god he drinks a fair bit of coffee!
He's looking much better since takin vitmains etc he has 'pantene hair' now  

Hi Mel your post made me laugh! I love the smell of petrol anyway  

I like sniffing coffee thats it! Couldn't drink it


----------



## Guest

Nik was on the decaff coffee from about november but back on the norm now, typical when i want to try it lol

I love the fresh pasta normally  Oh well it will be worth it lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm sure you'll acquire new tastes  
x


----------



## melloumaw

im afraid its caffeine i cant stop,i tried decaf it gave me horrible migraine,so i alternate between hot water with lemon juice and coffee now
oh i really liked the smell of nail polish remover too,had to limit it tho cos obviously not very good for you being high and pregnant lol


----------



## Guest

Probably really unhealthy ones haha

Bubble - my plans are im at work, gonna get month end finished so i can relax and have a lazy day tomorrow  What you  up to? You off today?

My boss always gets us an egg, normally a big one, wonder what it will be this year.. I might get 2, one for pebbles haha

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Nail varnish remover   
You seem to go for the flammable liquids Mel  

Becky you should get two eggs, Pebbles wants an egg to her/himself!

Bubble- Whens your next scan?

How many scans do you have whilst stimming?

xx


----------



## Guest

Lol mel, nail varnish remover gives me a headache after a while  

I should shouldnt i lol 

All clinics are different, most do a progress scan to see how its going but i didnt have one. I just had baseline, so then i started stimming and didnt have one till the pre theatre one 2 da6ys before et

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just remembered I have my repeat smear tomorrow  

Back in September I had LLETZ treatment to remove CIN 3 abnormal pre cancerous cells from my cervix... tomorrow I go back to check I have no abnormal cells.  

My sister had it too and went back 6 months later and it was all fine so hoping it's the same for me


----------



## Guest

Aww hun   im sure you will be fine hun

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope so don't need any bumps in the road now!!!

Its freezing I want my snuggly duvet  

x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lovely smells being discussed  , have to say I love petrol as a smell anyway in small doses  . 
I also eat weird stiuff ll the time (chocolate and beans, musypeas with creme fraishe) chip dunked in banana/toffee yoghurt was a fav as a teen   Think if I end up PG will prob start fancying salads (I hate ''rabbit food'')  

Back at work today  boo!!!! have been really enjoying time off, also finding work chair quite uncomfy think as I'm sat bolt upright (hadnt noticed any twinges lying on the sofa  ) Next scan I think will be Friday, I'll know more after phone call at lunch   

BECKS - I think your boss should 100% give you two eggies after all Pebbles likes chocolate too   ! three sleeps and you'll be seeing your midwife !!!   arrrggg exciting !! . One more week and scan time I wonder if you'll catch sight of a little ''anything'' to solve the girl vs boy debate    Is your dad amazingly excited to be so involved, told you babies can be the start of so much new    Coffee is EVIL stay away from it   <--- evil coffee monster ! 

STACE -  YOU WILL BE 100% FINE    BORRIS !! love it, that name always makes me think of The Who and their song Boris the spider, you HAVE to Youtube it. 
I think every clinic does things differently, I had no baseline but had one today (day 6) I'm guessing they won't want me back as early as tomorrow (the nurse said Friday for deffinate, eitherway as they will be very closely monitoring the number of follicles)  so I thinmk I'll be having two at least during stimming including today, maybe more. Your clinic will talk you through EVERYTHING so you'll be super chilled and relaxed 

MEL - sounds like you arethe craziest craver of our lil bunch   , I 'll look forwards to your new ones after tx  

EVERYONE ELSE - Bubble hugs xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning my Lovely Ladies

Bubbles - yipee, thats goods news, you will be ok hun, glad hubby had a good birthday yesterday  

Stacey - only 10 days to go and i hope the smear results are ok, which im sure they will be

Becky - Pebbles 11 weeks old today, how time has flown by, i agree you should get 2 easter eggs from your boss.

Jelly, Hopepaige, Lou -lou, Mel - hope your all ok

Weather here is pants, cant believe it, get it out the way now i say so can be nice for the next few days  

AFM- i havde been sick a couple of times, no strange cravings yet, thank goodness, do not drink coffee anyway and still drinking de-caff tea and lots and lots of water and lucky for me i like milk, so all in all not too bad, the smell of petrol gives me a right thumping headache  

xxxx

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Just wanted to say, have a great day   I'm in and out again today, having fake tan done ssshhhhhh and feet and toes done... Hehe, out all weekend with the girls, so thought I make myself look pretty hehe or at least give it a shot lol.
Hair app Friday, having my hair done red  

Anyway,have a lovely day my lovely lovely ladies  
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Boss is always asking how pebbles is so if i get one egg, i shall say erm what about pebbles ?   lol

I dont know where the time is going, cant believe 11 weeks already, and that all you lovely ladies are on your journeys (pretty much) now !! Its amazing, i am so excited for you all !! Seems like ages since i started tx, but also seems like yesterday.

Bubble yes there are some weird food things there lol, i have some weird food things, not as  bad as yours though     Yes my dad is glad to be involved, had a few tears last night   When we go camping in july, im going to ask if he wants to join us for the day. we are going to Barmouth, and my dad used to take us there as kids so i think it will be nice if he comes for a day  Ooh i hadnt thought of that, think i will try to look super hard. Im going to work on hubby to let me have a scan inbetween 12 & 20 week one, They arent as expensive as the early one, and you can get a dvd of them swimming away that lasts 10 mins, so think that will be lovely 

Gertie morning hun  suns come outr here but its still windy. have you had snow?

Have fun jelly, i need to get my feet done 

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - diifo work really hard on hubby, i think the scan systems is rubbish really, they shoud know that people just want peace of mind so i think scans should be given every 4 weeks, as if you want ones between the hosp ones you have to pay  

rant over  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yup deffo it is crap. And i meant after the 20 week one lol, baby brain haha. I WILL have one  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hubbys been warned I'm buying a dildo cam machine and doing my own  !!


----------



## Gertie5050

stupid question alert - but what is a dildo cam?  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You haven't lived until you've experinced the dildo cam


----------



## Gertie5050

just done a google search, thats rude (i knew what a dildo was) but dildo cam brings a whole new meaning  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

It basically looks like a dildo    they just put it in your you know where.... to scan and have a look around your at your womb ovaries etc....

I had a pelvic ultrasound at my first consultation with a dildocam it was strange not painful at all tho


----------



## Gertie5050

i have had quite a few scans done to look at my ovaries & womb but never had a dildocam, i have diffo not lived 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

You have been saved the pleasure now gertie   Although your 6 week scan will probably be one  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Don't know what the official name for it is but it referred to as the dildocam for obvious reasons  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Laughing out loud at the discussion I prompted


----------



## Gertie5050

i will be very disappointed if i dont have one at my 6 week scan then


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - Loving the pampering you go hun!! Well deserved after the move  how red is red? I'm thinking go postbox red !! Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm so flibberdy jibberdy excited for u Bubble...and to think a few weeks back you thought it wasn't happening for ages


----------



## melloumaw

its a transvaginal ultrasound lol
cant wait for mine,hubby keeps being rude and saying he may lose it,not sure what he means lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

staceyemma said:


> I'm so flibberdy jibberdy excited for u Bubble...and to think a few weeks back you thought it wasn't happening for ages


Lol thanks hun, I say it so much I mst sound like a broken record but without you guys I'd have been lost, you've all become such important people to my journey and all through one website  its fab and crazy ! I really do hope we all stay in touch wherever life takes us as I think going through our journeys together is something pretty special 

Just waiting (as patiently) as possible for the clinic to call now, they took my bloods to compare my estrogen levels against the scan to make sure all's looking good  So desperately hope they keep growing well  Just seen a lady on the cycle buddies post she got 26 eggs!!!     . Woser


----------



## melloumaw

come on clinic our bubbles wants a    phone call


----------



## Gertie5050

mel - oh i've had one of them!!! it must have been the dildo thing that confused me, sorry girls  

bubbles - you will be ok hun and we would be lost without you to

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Tell you what ladies this thread is THE THREAD   XX


----------



## Guest

Sorry ladies boss has been lurking  

Lunchtime now so im freeee to do whateverrrrrrrrr

Fooooooooooood!!

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know   no other thread comes close!  

I think we will all stay in touch we can't go for long without chatting to each other  
C'mon clinic call Bubble pleasey please


----------



## Guest

Definately!!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol I will allow them untill 2pm before I go postal  

Becky - Bad Boss   tutut it's like they have no comprehension we only come to be paid and cruise FF   ! Mines out too loving it !! 

Gertie - Can't wait to see your 6 week hun (presuming you'll be posting of course)   

Jelly - feeling even more + for you when you're ready hun! 

Hope that all our other fab ladies are ok? 
HOPE/AMY/WILLOWSTAR/GOLDBUNNY & the Crew


----------



## Guest

Lol bubble   I reckon they will ring at 1.36 

Well i have nowt to do now so im hoping he buggers off and i can spend my afternoon where i belong... on here  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My bosses is a shopaholic she's in the office now but wafflin away to the other lady about her wedding... they cruise wedding websites and monsoon all day.
Looks like Im busy typing this hee hee 

Dear Mrs Jones.... ha ha


I have a fair few letters to type and a bit of filing, really quiet during school holidays I have no students to see.   

I miss my defiant cheeky teens


----------



## Gertie5050

yes - becky's boss bugger off - a girls got FF surfing to do.

Bubbles - im sorry but there wont be a pic of scan, we have lost the lead to our camera that plugs into PC, will be getting a new camera when the LO arrives - but will of course let you all know when we see the heartbeat  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ive got peanut m & m's      

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bad news I'm afraid, news isn't great. 
Despite the lots of follicles they're a little worried my estrogen is very low, they'd expect it to be around 1000 by now and it's only at 200.. ....they're upping my gonal F from 37.5 to 75 to try and give it a push but to be honest I'm thinking that this will end up cancelled now as it's so far below what they'd like  . Back on Friday at 10am for another scan and bloods but think I may spending Easter accepting this was a non starter. 

What a rollercoaster ride this is


----------



## Guest

Oh bubble i am sorry hun   Try not to worry too much though. Easy to say i know. The upped dose may make the world of difference ive heard it happen before. Thats about double isnt it so fingers crossed it helps. 

Massive hugs hun, i know its disappointing, but it aint over yet !!        

xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

bubble - my sweetheart, please dont write yourself off yet, you still have 2 days to go and trust me anything can happen in those 2 days, please stay postitive, we will all be here for you   

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble I'm sorry hun  

I'm praying and praying that the 75 does the trick    

I've seen women on FF in your position had their drugs upped and everything was fine at next scan  

Hope you're ok hun-damn right it's a rollercoaster xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

just done a quick google bubbles and some clinics apparently dont even check oestrogen levels and go by scans instead
cut and paste this for you honey
In general, measuring oestrogen levels alone is not too useful and other hormone tests should be done to see if there is a genuine problem.
Some women supplement their diets with foods which contain phytoestrogens which are plant substances similar to oestrogen, found in many foods.
High levels are found in soy beans, chick peas, cereal bran, vegetables, legumes and fruits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-137086/How-I-boost-oestrogen-levels.html#ixzz1r4ekTGNk


----------



## Guest

YUp very true mel, i never had any blood tests apart from my ones to start tx and my pos test

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Ladies, I know you're right it's not over till the fat nurse sings...
If I was talking to anyone else I would be very rational about it but as alwasy when it's your self.... you worry 

Either way NOTHING is going to change it so one shall pick ones self up, kick ones own  and keep going, at worst, this will be a non starter and hopefully I'll know more about if tx is right for me, at best there may be time to turn it around yet .

Thanks Mel, can only hope eh? maybe Im just a late oestrogen deployer 

Arggg it's so hard 

XXXXX


----------



## staceyemma

I hope this little fairy works her magic and ups your levels for you  

Have faith lovely   

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Honestly, I go on two crappy corporate measure-ups and it all kicks off!

Bubble, keep   thats why they do the scans etc, to see if they need to change the dosage. If they thought it wouldnt make a difference then they wouldn't bother wasting the drugs or time. According to my progesterone levels I may as well be a bloke, so don't stress too much!   Thinks the last time they tried to do a day 21 it came out st about 5.0!

Chill, breathe, focus on it working.

Big   hun.


----------



## melloumaw

i cried when i got my progesterone level back even though it was late being done and i knew the level will better this time but if comes back low again we cant even try cos if we cant egg share we cant afford it
but   it will be better this time as it'll be my 2nd bleed and i was on logynon for 10 years so im proud my body is nearly normal all ready
we will be having a baby charlie within a year we will we will we will
come on girls
we will all have ourself a little beautiful baby or 2


----------



## Guest

You will be fine hun, i know it, my post just disappeared  

try to stay positive  

xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

right time to bake i think,the girls want to do butterfly biscuits so depending how they turn out i might update my avatar
back in a bit


----------



## Guest

Yum yum , have fun mel

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

ive just had a huge piece of madeira cake - very yummy, i love cake xxx


----------



## Guest

mmmmmmm I might make some cakes on friday, although nik probably wouldnt let me lol

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

is Nik still playing the big bad dad to be who wont let you still do anything  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yup, big time !!

My boss has gone for the rest of the day.... partayyyyyyyyyyyy

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol Love the Cake!!! 

I know ladies, if you all send me cake ..... 

Bicuists and cake mmmm hungry now 

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

beckys boss has gone - yipee !!!!! 

bubble - whats your favorite cake??

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Roll on 4pm tomorrow then I can have 4 days off!
I can hug up to Boris box then  

Cake mmmm I want cake I like angel cake yum yum 
I like chocolate cake the best tho yummy scrummy in my tummy!


----------



## Guest

I wonder if i will have sen pebbles by this time next week? .... That might be wishful thinking i reckon. So scared about my scan !

Mmmm chocolate cake...angel cake....any cake apart from christmas cake...yak !!

5pm for me stace 

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - have you managed to have a look at where we all live to arrange the meet up  

angel cake & choco cake, mmmmm

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - what is happening on sat when the midwfe visits you

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I don't like christmas cake either yukky yuk  

I used to do 9 til 5 I do 8 til 4 now its easier for me otherwise I leave work at traffic is busy.
Hereford is a fairly big city but the road system is poo!

I have to walk back to my car across town when I finish work in this cold weather brrrr!!!!

It would be fab if you've seen Pebbles by next week. I think you're being really patient.

I too would be scared about the scan because you want Pebbles so much  
Everything will be fine Becky and I can't wait to see the new scan pic xxxx

Gertie- Its in progress hee hee xxx any suggestions would be welcome some of us are pretty close to each other I would travel anywhere to meet u ladies anywayz


----------



## Gertie5050

i dont drive,   but i would make the trip to visit you lovely ladies wherever you decide to meet up   i know it doesnt help but might be better to meet up in a town/city somewhere as sometimes a lot easier to get to

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

What about Birmingham that seems not too far?

Any ideas anyone? xx


----------



## Guest

I mentioned out meet to nik last night cos hes tavelled over the country with his work so is quite good on places, but he didnt come up with a solution, some of us are really close together but others are way out haha. We will sort it. Me & gertie can come on the train somewhere together cos we are dead close and neither of us drive lol.

Midwife app i think is all the forms family history etc and my wee test lol. Thats all i know for now 

I walk home so dont have to worry about traffic  Lovely in the summer as i walk along an old railway line by the common, no roads about just horses & birds, so peaceful 

I hope so, just so scared of the scan and pebbles has stopped growing or something  I know, must stay positive, i have no reason to think that really!!

Niks just rang, hes won in a raffle at work. A chainsaw & a decorators kit full of allsorts of goodies. 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Woohoo way to go Nik thats good!

Pebbles is happy as larry I just know it  
I wouldn't mind travelling further 

Becky where's Jelly in the UK?


----------



## Guest

Im pretty sure jelly is bucks

I know well pleased, hes got no excuse not to do our bathroom now haha

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I think she is bucks....

No excuse now Nik


----------



## lou-lou12

Hiya ladies,

Can't stop I'm at work, just thort I would let u know I finally have a midwife appt!!! The new doctors put me in touch with their midwife straight away and she wants to see me at the ante natal clinic tomorro


----------



## Gertie5050

well done Nik, now get the bathroom sorted before Pebbles arrives.  

yeah, me & becks can come in on train so no probs there. Birmingham would be great,  im biased as thats where im from, but more important it is easy to get to as well. 

it will take all day to fill in those forms, they want to know everything and i mean everything, its only natural for you to feel nervous and want to see pebbles as we just cant help but worry, but all will be ok hun. Some days i throw up/nausea and some days nothing, then think something is wrong. 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Birmingham's good for me too!


----------



## Gertie5050

lou-lou, thats fab news such a weight off your mind

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Amy - do you live in Birmingham

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo lou, so glad you got sorted  Love the new pic by the way 

Birmingham is good for me too, pretty central literally isnt it. Is it easy for everyone to get to?? Eeek exciting !!

Yes he has to get it donw, asap !! I will be badgering now lol. Cant wait for him to do the nursery )))))

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks- Not only will Pebbles be healthy and happy, Pebbles will be the most happy healthy 12 week old baby ever, how can lo be anything else, I'm a big believer in positive thought and Pebbles has love coming from lots of virtual auntys all across the Uk xxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks bubble   I cant say your name without thinking of my old cat & smiling  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

will you be doing the nursey after you find out the sex or just doing neutrel colours and then add boy/girl accessories  and your midwife better give you a scan date when she visits on sat  




xxx


----------



## Guest

Will probably do it after we know the sex, partly so we can do it pink or blue but also dont want to do it too early if you know what i mean lol  

Im hoping she gives me a date on sat and not request one and me have to wait for it through the post etc otherwise it could be the week after cos of bank hol 

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i understand hun, im going to be really boring and just have neutrel colours, we already know what stuff we want anyway and lets face it if having neutrel colours its not a hard decision  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope your midwife gives you a date Becky push her for one    

Bribe her if you have to with your easter egg!  

Whats for tea ladies.. Im making omlettes tonight! Or at least attempting to!!


----------



## Guest

Its not boring hun, we have what we prefer and we are all different. I have no idea what i want apart from the furtniture lol.

Thanks stace, she can have the smallest  egg  

We have got pork steaks cooked in tinned tomatoes with chilli garlic & onion on a bed of spaguetti with garlic bread mmmmmmm . would normally have mushrooms in there too but ewww now lol

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

fish fingers with mash (i know strange) but just fancy it with mash instead of chips, with peas and parsley sauce yummy ( i could never eat fish fingers before i got pregnant but love them now)

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yum yum i had that the other night, one of my faves. I only like fish fingers with mash, not chips lol.

Amy is in kidderminster

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Can I come to yours for tea Becky   that sounds really nice 

Give the midwife a creme egg  

Yum Gertie your tea sounds nice too

I think I might do a cooked dinner instead don't think an omelette is gonna do it for me tonight


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Dinner talk is making my tummy grumble  Fat club tonight (soooo not in the mood) I've put on 4lb so far  though have been eating crap so it could be worse  . Been a real chocolate monster through tx.


----------



## Guest

Course you can stace  

ah dont worry bubble, stimms can make you put weight on too xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Becky always has really nice dinners, think we should all gatecrash hers

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I seem to be eatin lots of chocolate too   doesn't help when the BIG bars of Galaxy are half price in the Co-op!  

Yey dinner at Becky's- what time shall we come?


----------



## Guest

Dinner will be served at approx 6pm  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i love the big chocolate buttons, i know their for kids, well big grown up kids like me anyway  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm I like them too Gertie  

Better set off soon then Becky   

Have a fab evening all I'm off in a min


----------



## Gertie5050

ok see you all at 6pm  

ladies have you noticed that there are now 305 pages on this thread, are we kicking ass or what, it must be the most on FF ?

xxxx


----------



## Guest

OMG they are yummy !!

Have a fab evening stace  

Yes must be the most for the fewest people, we have proper taken over this thread  

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

I'm happy to gatecrash! Probably won't bring my gannet of a DH, though, cause Marcus would eat all the food and leave nothing for the rest of us! The man once had two full xmas dinners with seconds and pud in ONE DAY!!!!!  

I am in Kiddy yes, and tonight I am doing cheese, tomato and bacon tortelloni in carbonara sauce, then going to bed as feel like i've been beaten with the knackered stick the past couple of days! *Yawn*


----------



## Gertie5050

have a fab evening Stacey, will catch up with you over the weekend, as we do not have any fancy phones so no internet access for the next couple of days  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ooh amy normally i would have said yummy to your tea, but ive gone right of creamy cheesy things  Hope you enjoy it 

Im excited about our meet up )

Any sign of af amy?

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Amy, good idea my DH is the same, will keep on eating as long as you keep on putting food in front of him, i call him the human dustbin  , i  have joked i hope our LO doesnt have his eating habits, otherwise i will diffo not be breastfeeding as trust me would be at it all day, my sore boobies  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Lol gertie   xxx


----------



## AmyHF

*Sigh* Nope. My boss is asking if I could be pregnant already (apparently I've looked 'pretty' the past fews day!) I'm not getting my hopes up though, I've decided if AF hasnt arrived then I'm going to do a test on the 13th, the day before my sister-in-laws wedding, mainly to set my mind at rest. Until then, I'm just treating it as another unpredictable cycle.

My BBT is up, which can be seen as a sign of ovulation or conception, I feel like I'm constantly in the loo, but again, that probably because I'm checking to see if it's arrived yet, and I'm shattered! But that could be cause I've done no exercise since the nurse nearly passed out when she found out I intended to carry on with my class until I started doing the injections! See, not getting my hopes up or analysing everything! 

Gertie, my mum was told when she was pregnant with my brother to just buy a cow!


----------



## Guest

Oooh amy you never know     Look at gertie   get your hopes up or anything, fingers crossed for you hun. When was it due? Do you think you will last till the 13th?

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

It's difficult to tell, I dont have a regular cycle. The one I seemed to be settling in to put me due on the 28th March, the average cycle length put me on April 1st, but if we add in the longest time i've ever waited, It'll probably arrive at the same time as Pebbles!

I've been through this before though, I don't even want to think about how much I've spent on pregnancy tests over the last 2 years. Discovered that PoundLand sell them at the weekend though?? Not really the time to buy cheap methinks! 

It is arrives in the next day or so it would be tricky with the bank holidays though, as it's highly unlikely Marcus would be able to come with me, unless we got an 8/9am appointment!


----------



## Guest

I bought some cheapies from ebay, think i paid £2,50 for 5 cos i didnt want to spend a fortune. So on otd i used the one the hospital gave me and a cheapie one, the cheapie one was more visible than the hospital one. I think lots of people use the cheapie ones on here aswell as dear ones and they are good. I know what you mean though, you want a good one !

Crossing everythign for you hun, so is pebbles    

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

amy, never say never and i can say that, i was convinced i would just be late, as you know even started d/r and bingo hit the jackpot  

i have used the tests out of poundland and asda to, used that many since last week incl CB all postitive so really doesnt matter if they are cheap ones or expensive 

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Fair enough, I know apparently cheap paracetamol is supposed to be better than the expensive stuff (god knows why) suppose I just figured the more expensive ones would be more reliable!

I really am trying not to get my hopes up, hence the deadline. I figure its far enough away to stand a chance of coming on, and also 'if' I was then I would be far enough through for it to show up! Promise I'll keep you updated though! If you hear a 'thump' from the Kiddy direction, you'll know it's just me passing out!


----------



## Guest

I by cheap paracetamol too, 3 packs for a pound from poundland lol. saw a programme about it once saying they are not worse  

Yes keep us posted hun    

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

keeping everything crossed for you hun  

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for a natural   for you amy
mel x


----------



## Guest

Look at them biscuits !!! Mmmmmm

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

mel - them biscuits look mighty fine, when we meet up, can you please make us some  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Good idea  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

they look better in the picture lol, just starting to mess about with icing bags etc, im gonna make my eldest step sons wedding cake well muffins in tiers with a little cake on top


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's all!  

Hows everyone 2 day?

Bubble well done on y scan glad it went ok, its going so quick.......

I'am on day 3 of injections, cant wait for tomorows 4th stab, as i get a sticker!  
My lovely friend at work got me them for after each injection, haha bless her.  

I'am really finding this healthy eating thing hard, ive cut out most bad stuff, but its the Tea i'am struggling with, i'am trying 2 stick to 2 a day, but i was craving a cuppa at work earlyer. I know they say drink lots of milk 4 protien, but then ive read 2 cut out all dairy so bit confused with that . Hey well, i'am trying at least. 

I've not really noticed any reactions from injections yet, but keep getting a pain just above my nose, like the feeling when your nose is about 2 bleed, but it dosent, just hurts like head ache. I Know its wierd haha , i'am wierd anyway so change there 

Anyhows hope u all doing ok, wish i could look on ea more, but not got a very good phone, so only get 2 check what everyone's up to when i get home from work. . 

Lots of Hugs 2 ya all, n baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Willow  

Glad to hear stimms are going well, how sweet of your work pal! 
Try De-Caf Tea, I honestly cant tell the difference long as you brew it well (leave the bag in your mug for longer) it's a good replacement. 

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

OH my gosh i think i need to move back to the UK and get jobs with u ladies... wish i had time to sit and chat with you guys all day but i have a boss who needs it done and needs it now    dont get a chance to breath     

Bubbles wahooo   so so happy about scan so you listen to us all and dont worry love just take care drink lots and lots and friday is gonna show you how u worried for nothing....  

Becky - 11 weeks WOW   cant believe how time is going and saterday is gonna be the big day...  
so happy things are going so well with you dad  

Stacey so exciting about boris  I remember when I bought my drugs home it was like NO-ONE   could touch my precious box. Dh joked and said It was like I thought I was a gold plated box  

Well Amy all fingers and everything crossed    for you that this is your BFP just like that you never no we have seen 1 miracle already on this thread with Gertie's miracle     

Gertie how are you doing girl? keeping well


Well girls sounds like the best thing eva that your meeting up sooooo wish I could join you but hey South Africa…..  i could try swim the ocean    to see you lovely ladies maybe should give it a try     Used to live in London so that would have been fine but  well then you just gonna have to put loads and loads of photies up for me to see..  k....

well beta get some sleep will try chat tomorrow but like I say work is hectic at the moment and don’t get a second break.

hope your all having a great evening and will chat soon..


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope !!   missed you sweetpea! sorry works so flat out, make sure you're taking enough time for you and your man though. When we meet I will bring my laptop and we can SKYPE you !!! xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles what a fab idea love    I will definately be there then


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Cheers Bubble, ill try that....xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble- I'm so excited for you   not long now.

Hopepaige - hello sweetie, how are you?? Hope you doing great.

Ladies, night time for me, I'm an old lady so..... Hehe

Love you all lots

(bubble, let's work out how far we all are from eachother.. Is there a way we could meet?? Hehe, maybe we could all go on hols to meet hopepaige lol) 
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Jelly what an awesome idea... Come ladies book those ticket... Hahahaha.  Anyway before my boss starts with his sh.. Today just popping in to say GOOD MORNING my lovely ladies... Hope u all have a gr8 day and keep those happy smiles glowing   check in a bit lata... Hug hug


----------



## HJones0809

Hi All!! wow you can all talk   I wish I could log on in work but the boss is always checking the history and i never trust Ive deleted stuff so just have to us my iphone and you all talk so quickly I can't keep up!!   you've all got a great friendship going on which is soo lovely  

Ive finally heard back from clinic and EC is booked in for wk commencing 18th June! It means I can enjoy my all inclusive hol in May and have my drugs with me so best of both worlds   im hoping a week in the Tenerife sun will help me to chill out a bit!

last day in work today and then a lovely long weekend - im off up the Valley this morning to do a clinic which is always interesting   - anyone see the programme Stella on Sky1  

Hope you all have a great day!  
Hannah xx


----------



## staceyemma

Really happy for you Hannah now you can relax and enjoy your holiday  

 

Been a long time coming!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

WOOOOOP WOOP Hannah Got a Date !!!!!!      
Hun how fab! do you feel all the eggy goodness now your dateified   ?? Tenerief I'm jealous with capital letters (imagines lying on a toasty beach instead of sat in my crappy office chair)  room in your suitcase??

Jelly - Think Stace has already mapped us all out on her superhero charts! so now all we need to do is alert our sidekicks and get a plan into action KAPOWW!! Hope you have a good day, are you off shopping today? xxxxx

Becks - Morning to you both, sending lots of love to Pebbles and hoping that Saturdays visist helps you feel more relaxed ahead of that fab scan just around the corner (wonder if Pebbles already has a super hero cape in there)  Well it is in Pebbles genes 

Hope - Hope you have a better day hun, sending giant hugs and lots of happy thoughts all the way to SA with Bubble love xxx

Stace - I hope Boris is well and enjoyed breakfast  9 days !!!

Mel - Hope all those biscuits were as delicious as they looked, why oh why can't you live in Leicester we could have ''shared'' them (me eat them all) over a cuppa 

Amy - Hoping for a miracle is what we all do, nothing wrong with that. and worst case scenario you're so close to starting tx hopefully you'll never need see a BFN again  think possitive hun, how you finding planning time off with work? it's proving tough here at times  xxxxx

Willow - Sending lots of positive thoughts for you and your tx sweetheart! Odd side effects (the nose thing) I was worse on DR than stimms so far bar needing to pee and the odd twinge (which I'm not even sure is ovary related) all's good in the hoo.

LouLou - Hows the duble nursery planning going??

Gertie - Love to your lil hitchhiker  have you got a nickname for LO yet??

Goldbunny - Not seen you alot chicken but thinking of you and sending lots of 

TO ANYONE I HAVE MISSED : Sorry chickens just seen time so off to work I go, I will read back futher later  We're so busy here LOVE IT!

AFM : trying to be possitive today and feeling as good as I can  , took new dose last night and will see if anything has changed tomorrow. Hubby and me were talking yesterday and he got quite upset, it's so easy to forget the man is going through this too, he's really scared and got quite tearfull about his worries the hormone levels mean that I wont be able to use/make eggs for tx, not because he wouldnt love a donor or adopted but because he's scared I'll fall apart as he knows this is my only chance to have *genetic* family!

Life is what you make of it, iand mine will be happy and full of laughter what ever happens


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble- I really do love your posts they make me smile   I'm into single figures for the countdown to my 1st injection!!!! Been eating well and relaxing as much as possible so feeling good   Your hubby sounds a gem and of course he would be worried for you. I'll be waiting to hear news tomorrow I really really from the bottom of my heart hope you get good news tomorrow you really deserve it Bubble   xxx

Hi to all my ladies!   

Yey its Bank hol tomorrow, shame about the weather tho


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Bubble (and ladies!)

Spoke to Marcus last night, and we both think it would be wonderful, but we've also been here sooo many times before cause I can never tell if I'm late or not!

Work wise, I have some holiday I'll use, I'm also hoping that I will be able to swap saturday's around too, to give me en extra couple of days without using holiday! I can also call in sick too I suppose. My manager and directors know what's happening so we can work round most thigs. I've made it clear that although I will try and make sure my treatments don't impact on the business, if I have an appointment, I have an appointment and they CANNOT be changed cause someone wants to do a viewing!

What's everyone up to for the Bank Holiday? I'm having reflexology tomorrow morning, followed by shoe and hair/fascinator shopping, chilling for the rest of Friday, working saturday then getting my hair done, and then relaxing for the Sunday and Monday!


----------



## goldbunny

oh i love reflexology but i haven't had it for years, keep promising i will treat myself...


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies, love the post bubble  

Ive just had a bacon buttie ....mmmmmm  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmmm bacon buttie I had crumpets which were nice but would have preferred bacon buttie  

Not sure what I'm doing over Bank Holiday prob just visiting family as I don't seem to get the time to see anyone. 

I'm finishing at 2.00pm today


----------



## Guest

Mmmm crumpets witrh loads of butter 

Im going to do a bit of tidying up at home in the morn when nik is at work, then tomorrow afternoon we are nipping into town, then a lady is coming to buy my old bed lol. Sat seeing mudwife woohoo !! All being well she is coming in the morning, so we can go to a place calle Amerton Farm with my inlaws on the afternoon, it is lovely there, google it . Sunday niks cooking whilst my inlaws do some gardening for me lol, i will supervise haha and monday nothing most probably, nik will be going to work at 1 

Then its back to work..booohooooo ((

You ok stace?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah feeling good Becky thanks  
Finally down to single figure countdown  

Can't wait  

Amerton Farm looks lovely  

I might take my nephews easter egg hunting somewhere....


----------



## Guest

Woohoo its come round quick hasnt it now, especially when the weekend is over !! Eeeek 

Amerton farm is lovely, my inlaws have never been but we had to pass it all the times they took us to our clinic and said how nice it looked. I just hope midwife comes in the morn so we can go lol

Aww thats nice  I nearly bought an egg to work with me to eat today but i didnt lol.

You lucky thing finishing early !

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I can't stop eating   
Feel all puffy and podgy not had a period as takign this pill with no break so feeeling all ballooned up  

Amerton farm does look lovely Becky.

Planning my birthday I'm having a dvd sleepover Monday 16th, cooked breakfast first thing on the 17th then Alton Towers here we come!!  

I coul eat a whole easter egg now easy...mmmmmm M&S have some posh ones they look scrummy


----------



## Guest

Aw yeah its prboably that making you feel like that  

Mmmm this is not just any easer egg, this is m & s easter egg    

Aww that sounds fab !!!  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Those adverts make me luagh and very hungry  

Still drinking my milk like a good girlie


----------



## Guest

Yeah lol they never taste as good as they look though do they, the meal deal things, nice though 

Yay good girl 

Did you have your omlette last night or something different?

xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

I've got marcus a normal easter egg, but I also found these little mini smartie chickens and mint aero lambs. My plan is to put a lamb in his lunch box tomorrow, a chicken Saturday, give him his egg sunday and then another chicken monday! Think he'll like that, nice little surprise for him.  

Don't get me wrong, I love chocolate, but I actually prefer chocolate icecream, especially ben and jerry;s fudge brownie of phish food! mmmmmmm, phish food....


----------



## Guest

Aww thats dead sweet amy. Ive got nik one we dont normally bother, hes not big on chocolate not like me. I said have you go tme one he said erm no, youre 32 !     Like that makes a difference. So i said well what about pebbles  

I love chocolate but am not keen on choc ice cream, find it a bit sickly lol

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

odd, that's why I tend to prefer icecream, I find chocolate can get a bit sickly! I will admit I am a bit of a naughty girl though, and just curl up with the whole tub, then put it in the freezer when it starts to melt! See, built in consumption limiter!!


----------



## staceyemma

I had a full roast chicken dinner lotsa veg etc..I'm eating as best I can when were you eating the brazil nuts daily Becky?

I've seen those smarties chickens Amy and the aero lambs!

No age limit on easter eggs etc.... I hope Julian gets me an egg now actually  
x


----------



## Guest

I love mint choc chip ice cream i could eat a tub of that !

Last friday on my way home i bought a big bar of whole nut, was only intending to eat a couple of rows, ate the lot haha

Mmmm love a chicken dinner stace  Yes i had them daily, always had about 5 after my evening meal, and sometimes a few after lunch too.

Ive not seen the smartie chickens but ive seen the lambs

I had a bit of paranoia head this morn and did a preg test lol. It was positive. I know i am silly

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Of course it was positive u donut   hee hee

Awh Becky  

I have a tub of mint choc chip ice cream in my freezer I LOVE IT! We have a lot of similar tastes in food Becky   Shame you went off mushrooms I love mushrooms  

I'll start my brazil nuts soon then.
Limit myself to 5 per day  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies its turning into a nice one today,
ohhhhhhhhhhhh chocolate i love the malteser bunnies so nice
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

mmm they are nice mel


----------



## Guest

We have havent we 

Nik put mushrooms in the tea last night and i managed a couple !! Didnt eat them all but was able to have some so thats good !!

Oooh they are yummy  mel

Yeah dont have too many nuts, i have gone off them now but i think its cos i ate so many lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

You know with the drinking 2 litres a day Becky does it matter if its with Robinsons squash or does it have to be plain water?


We mainly talk about food on this thread   hee hee


----------



## Guest

We love food  

It is ok with the squash but try to drink some plain water esp when you do start injecting, it will keep the headaches at bay 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ok thanks hun  

Chicken Jalfrezi for me tonight and steak for hubby- trying to fatten hubby up he only weighs just over 10 stone   he can eat whta he wants unlike me


----------



## Guest

Mmmmm yummy  Nik used to be like that, but he is getting a little tummy on him now its quite funny. I call him a weeble haha

weve got sausage mash peas & onion gravy tonight 

And ive got jacket & beans for lunch

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

re squash/water - squash is ok with meals but in between meals water is better, as then you aren't getting a rush of sugar.


----------



## staceyemma

thanks gold bunny  ^hugme

weeble  
hubby is starting to get a belly so gonna keep feeding him up  

Off for early lunch be back soon!!!!!

xx


----------



## Guest

Ok hun enjoy  
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

All this talk about food makes me hungry!!! Hehe

Currently on sofa with period pains from hell  

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

boo go away period pains  
I wouldnt mind a period my watermelons might shrink a bit!


----------



## Guest

jelly xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

My pains seem to have gotten worse since last tx!  

Just called clinic for advice hehe, so much easier if others decide if I should cycle now or wait.... Still can't make my mind up, and let face it, running out of time! Hehe
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

to AF pain
 for jelly


----------



## staceyemma

Cycle with me   hee hee

 not sure what to advise but I would say go for it but thats just me I'm miss impatient as you all know  

Are your ovaries really sore? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, funny Stacey lol

Wouldn't say they are sore.....more tender from time to time... Spoken to clinic and will go in for a scan on first full flow of af. (nice, I know) they can then have a look to see if they are swollen or all ok. Take it from there, but they are happy if I just let them know in last minute yes or no  

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Stacey's hoping Jelly's ovaries looking good    
hee hee  
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle .. If I wait a month to cycle, I prob end up doing the 2ww with you tho


----------



## staceyemma

Oh ok next cycle then  

Ok seriously....
What do you feel Jelly are you ready now?


----------



## Guest

Personally i would say if youre not sure, wait till the next cycle  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm 50/50 at mo...think when I have scan it will decide for me either way  

Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

whens the scan likely to be?


----------



## Guest

Good idea  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Started bleeding now,  not yet full flow... So could be in the morning, or I have to wait till  mon  
Xxxx


----------



## xxmrscxx

Hi ladies havnt been online for ages, we went to appt at care manchester and was so disapointed the doctor didnt listen to a word i said (she even sent a letter confirming that she completely ignored me) so have been looking for another  so clinic. had a quick read on here and decided to go with crgw (becky gave me a good feeling hope you dont mind me nosying at your posts  ) so got first appt early march excited/nervous lol x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mrsc- sorry hear about your last talk with clinic.. Why on earth do she to listen to you How very strange.

Glad you found a new clinic and bet you exited  
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Oh, Mrsc, that's really bad they didnt listen to you, one of the first consultants I saw was like that, I always felt so bad coming out, like I was never going to have a baby!

The new clinic seemed to work for Becky, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - I think if you're having such strong thoughts that you aren't deffinate about postponing then maybe you are ready now, I'm sure the scan will be what you need to be 100% either way though hun   ! The thought of your 2nd cycle makes me really excited cause I have such good feeling for you and your new protocol. WHENEVER you start I'm sure you'll pick the right time for you   Hope they can scan you tomorrow   Do they close across weekends? Mine are open across easter I think wonder if they all do? I guess ladies privates wait for no one  
Sending thoughts of hot water bottles and pain releif to you hun !! 

Ladies -- Such a hive of activity today struggling to read back bare with me and my squinty eyes   

Becks - No more POAS!   Pebbles will be waiting desperately to wave hello by now I'm sure, and let mummy and daddy know that it's all fab and pebblicious where he/she is     Will the midwife listen for a heartbeat aswell on Saturday or do they not do that yet as babys still so small at 12 weeks 
All that space to wiggle around in  

Mel/Hope/Lou/Gertie/Goldbunny/Willow/Amy will post more later xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble- my clinic is never open on a weekend, but they have ppl there tomorrow and Monday  

I'm going to have a little nap ladies, lol, need to rest up for the weekend meeting girlies  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Bubble - the midwife will listen to heartbeat at all the other appointments but not this one, just wee & maybe bloods and lots of forms. 

Boss just delivered easter egg, massive galaxy one, pic on ** lol. I said where is pebbles egg? He said i wanted to get a little one but i couldnt find one, i said erm a cadburys cream egg would have been sufficient 

Have a nice nap jelly

xxxx


----------



## xxmrscxx

thanks ladies hoping i get listened to better at this clinic they have amazing success rates . the doctor asked me what i did for a living and when i told her i was a housewife she immediately started dumbing everything down for me. she gave me a very basic biology lesson, waving a piece of paper around she told me this is a penis!!! i told her that id been diagnosed with pcos but didnt think that was right as my blood tests didnt suggest that and id had scans which didnt show anything wrong, the letter she sent said i had course facial hair which concerned me and that i had pcos? maybe i was overdue a wax but i never mentioned having hair problems as i dont think i do? lol x


----------



## Guest

Thats awful mrsc  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

What clinic are you going to Mrs C?

Have a nice nap Jelly zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I'm going to have to buy some galaxy on the way home now


----------



## xxmrscxx

the doctor who totally patronised me was at care manchester so going to give crgw a try   does anyone know how to add a picture on my profile? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Have a lovely weekend girls  

Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Mrsc its somewhere in the profile bit at the top you can do it 

You too jelly, have fun 

My silly boss has only just gone lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mrsc- I had to crop mine, had a nightmare with that first time around lol. I found it easier to save don on pc then go to 'profile ' then 'forum profile'  
First thing there and upload your pic  

Beckyboo - thanks, will be spending most of it rather drunk hehe, and prob not great idea if starting tx next week but hey hoo, can't cancel now.
Bet you super excited re midwife app   hope all goes well Hun
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks jelly, i am excited yes, just hope she gives me my scan date there & then lol.

Have a super weekend, sounds amazing  Have fun

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

have afab easter ladies hope you all have a great one  
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

Just had a picture sent by my sod of a husband, of him making coffee in MY MUG!!!!! My luvverly wonderful Tigger mug that takes two hands to hold properly and fits about a pint of tea in!!!!   grrr, you wait til I get home.... 

Told him that he owes me a back rub not to destress!


----------



## Guest

How very dare he amy !!!  

xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Hope u ok's, and everyone as a good, GOOD Friday tomorow, and a lovely Easter! 

Bubble, Goodluck 4 tomorow, r u going 4 another scan? Hope it goes ok Luv xxx  

Yea i'am same keep peeing, and getting the odd twinge, but apart from that ok's, start my Antagonist tomorow too


----------



## xxmrscxx

thanks ladies   took a while but think ive manages to change my pic  x


----------



## AmyHF

Well, had my reflex treatment, and a no-overly-subtle interrogation session from my mother (any new medication? areas I need to avoid? "I don't want to ask too much as I know you want to keep it all secret")

At the end, she tells me that although she didnt work on the reproductive area, she did pass her hand over it and it felt 'puffy' she said that is normally a sign you are due to come on soon. And I'm currently hunched over my desk feeling like someones trying to gut me with a blunt knife! Okay, not exactly, but you get the idea. So it looks like I'm not pregnant at the moment, but hopefully AF is due to arrive soon!


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Happy EASTER everyone!  

How is everyone 2 day, hope Easter bunny brought u all lots of goodies....

AmyHF, Sorry that its not worked this time, And hope the nasty witch lets u ave so,me peace soon. Lots of Hugs xxxx 

xxmrscxxLove your Pic xxxxx 

Hope everyone else ok.

I'am on my 2nd day of Antagonist  and 7th day of Fsh (Gonal F) I'am starting 2 feel like a pin cusion now, but every little helps 2 get us one step closer 2 our little Star!....


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy HF, do u start Treatment when your AF starts, Good Luck  

XXXXXXXX


----------



## AmyHF

*sigh* well, no more cramps, but no AF either!! I will be starting treatment this AF, so hope either the wit h arrives or I get a BFP next week!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have fingers crossed for a last minute miracle my sweet but either way we're all here   xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck for tomorrow Bubble         xxx


----------



## melloumaw

loving the new avatar bubbles,
hope you all had a great weekend
good luck for upcoming scans etc ladies
mel x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

AmyHF, Hope AF comes or even better and u get a bfp  , like Bubble says, either way were all ea xxxxx 

Bubble Good Luck for tomorow xxxxxx  

And Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck bubble! Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Ladies   , you are all so fab, leaving in a few mins so so nervous its untrue   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you bubble
Xxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Hows everyone 2 day!

Good Luck 2 Bubble, thinkin of u xxxxxxxx

AFM, I had scan this morning, everything looking OK, so far so good. Have about 5 follicles in right ovary, and 2 in the other. Nurse said they just need another few days 2 grow. Got another scan Wednesday, n Egg Colllection still planned for Friday so far.....Eeeek!

Got 2 say the nurse i had 2 day was a bit grumpy, she was a bit rough with the old probe thingy, didn't put any off that magic jelly on either b 4 she stuck it up, and just popped it up, and it hurt a lot! Ouch!   but i suppose Ive got a lot worse than that 2 come, so i better just tough up.
I'm just glad everything seems OK, thats the most important thing.    

Hope everyone else is OK   xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies, thanks for all the   being sent my way ! Can feel the love from here  

Sorry for the distinct lack of personals I promise to read through properly later, feeling a bit nauseous today (think its all the nerves) so not liking the laptop too much  

My scan showed some growth, finally   about 11 -13 follies seem to be growing now and my oestroen had finally rose, although still lower than they'd hope it's at least finally risen above 200 to 1128   I don't know if thats good enough to suggest eggs but I feel I have been given some hope now   they've doubled my Gonal F again to 150 and back in on Weds for more monitoring  . Guessing EC will be either Friday or early next week as they said they want to take their time slowly rather than risk OHSS. 

Off for a nap now done some gardening after the clinic so shattered XxxxxX


----------



## Jelly.B

That's great news bubble   well done you Hun, get some rest... Remember how the drugs can make you so tired during day, well it did for me anyway....
Put a hot water bottle on your belly and get those follies growing even more  
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Glad it went well bubble, and hope its even better on Wednesday!


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Bubble so happy sounds promising!!!  
Hi everyone else


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - you nearly there!!!!!! Not long now   HURRAAAAHHHHHH  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know!! the excitement is killing me!!! I'm off to Majorca from the 21st-28th April too! wooo!!!!  
I'll be super relaxed for baseline scan on 1st May too  

How are you? xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely pic  

Ohhh hols, lush! That sounds lovely. We need to sit down and book one too, after all summer will be here soon!

Bet you can't wait... For both hehe
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah can't wait!!!    Hope I don't get too many side effects from down reg  
Should be ok....

What a wet Bank Holiday it's been rubbish


----------



## Jelly.B

You might be one of the lucky ones  

I must admit, don't mind the wet weather so much... Gives me a reason to stay in pjs all day and on sofa hehe
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

hee hee thats all I've done   what else can you do? 

xx I hope I get no nasty side effects I'll just drink gallons of water  

Looking forward to chilling  

So are you starting next period? xx


----------



## hopepaige

HEY EVERYONE

IM BACK I THINK, BEIN AWAY FOR THE EASTER WEEKEND AND JUST NEVA GOT A CHANCE TO GET TO MY LAPTOP   SORRY

BUBBLES SO SO SORRY NEVA KEPT IN TOUCH BUT SOOOOO HAPPY YOUR GETTING THERE, YOU JUST TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF AND KEEP THOSES FOLLIES STRONG AND HEALTHY   WED IS GONNA BE A HAPPY DAY FOR BUBBLES AND HER FOLLIES   

STACE YOUR BIG WEEK SOO SOO EXCITING, LOVE THE PIC LOVE YOUR R STUNNING 

AMY HOW ARE YOU KEEPING LOVE? THAT WITCH ARRRIVED??

WILLOW ITS ALL HAPPENING HEY… WOW 

HOW YOU DOING JELLY? I NO THE CONFUSED FEELING BUT I JUST HAVE SO MUCH HAPPENING I JUST DONT NO WEATHER IM COMING OR GOING SO CANT BE STRESSED WHEN GOIN AHEAD SO NOT SURE RIGHT NOW??  

HOPE YOUR ALL DOING GOOD AND HAD A GOOD EASTER BREAK. WILL BE IN TOUCH 
ANYONE HEARD ABOUT BECKY AND HER APPOINT??


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello hopepaige - hope you had a lovely easter. Good to be busy, keeps your Mind of things  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi hope paige  
Be back soon girls really must sort out this MOUNTAIN of clothes and shoes on my bed!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - yes drink water water water hehe.

Had a scan and nurse said all looked lovely inside (weird thing too say as your insides not that pretty Is it hehe) and she told me she was happy for me to start new cycle now... Sat there and just didn't know what to do lol.. On top of it all, forgot my new forms at home.. No forms, no drugs lol... But they love me   gave me my drugs, told me to go away with them and have a think and start if I wanted too AND TO BRING BACK FORMS ASAP lol
Words with man, and decided to wait   not sure for how long, see how we go. We want to go on hols to France for 2 weeks in June/July and also do one week away somewhere else so we will see how it all fits in at a later stage
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Glad your insides are looking lovely   

Oooh France lovely! 
Oh Jelly I'm having a few dippy days my brain is mush find I'm forgetful and even mis pronouncing my words


----------



## Jelly.B

Welcome to the world of ivf! It will get worse hehe

You have a lot on yor mind Hun, that's why... Try and concentrate on just you for a while chick, take time for yourself, very important
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I will need escorting everywhere I thinks!  

Listening to relaxing music last few days and reading too so feeling chilled out.
Spent some quality time with Hubby past few days which has been nice


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds lovely sweetie  
I have been on sofa with man last two days   love it!! Hehe

Have a good rest of eve Hun
Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

You too Hun! Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning morning morning   to all. 

Jelly - loving the sound of your sofa day, pefect way to spend a rainy bank holiday hee hee  

Stacey - 4 more days      hope you and Boris have chosen your time and place for that special dalliance, is the hubby attending also   

Becks - Back to work   booooo! still if the sun come out you may at least be able to watch the golden oldies diet coke crowd looking ravishing on the allotmets  

Amy- Any news on the witch? hope that all's good for you hun  

Mel - Howdie Chickadee, hope you and the kiddies had a fab easter break! any news on next app or bloods (I'm sorry if you already told us, struggling to remember what the hell I'm meant to be doing let alone my fab ladies     )

Hope - Hey chickadee, hope all's good for you lots and lots of love to SA just for you mrs! any decisions on when you're going to start again? xxxx

Willowstar - Thats  FAB what a good start to your stimming   for those lil follies sweetheart! when's your next scan? are you feeling eggggcitied yet?? (see what I did there?   ) Hope your recovering from the nurses .... ahem ... over enthusiasm   

Hannah - Hey chicken, how are you? Missed you on here whats's new, have you had Boriss' mate arrive yet? 

AFM
Thanks so much all for everything, your possitive wishes are starting to work so please keep sending my ovaries your good wishes  . Feeling lots more optimistic today specially with my new doses, felt awfull last night though sick/dizzy (typical reaction when I get myself all stressed up) trying to be more calm today as have ALOT to do this week at work. Heading in to work in a mo and hour early just to get a jumpstart xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Morning

Bubble, glad your scan was positive, and hope Wednesday is even better for u xxx Its wierd our scans n stuff keep been on the same days, bet our E.C ends up been on the same day 2! 

Stacyemma, not long now luv, fingers crossed 4 u xxxx

hopepaige, hi luv glad u had a nice break

And to everyone else, have a lovely day, i'm back at work 2 day BOOOOO! But only today And tomorow Afternoon, so its all good!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow - Would be a privalledge to share an EC date sweetie   ! Though think mine will be Fri/Sat or Mon (IF THINGS KEEP GETTING BETTER        ) XXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't believe bubble might have EC this week!!   fantastic!!
Can't believe Stacey starting tis week!!   fantastic!
Hehe

Bubble - do you know what drugs you be on after ET?

Willowstar- cant believe nurse did that to you! That could not have been pleasant at all. Next scan, tell them you are a sore and they need to be careful! Cheeky nurses, prob grumpy cause they had to work bank holiday lol.

Morning everyone else, hope you all have a fab day 
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just about to break the news to my boss about my holiday  
I don't have much annual leave left girlies but I do need a break  

We should be given time off lets face it people get paid leave for boob jobs! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - good luck! You deserve it


----------



## staceyemma

Boss was fine about holiday I can relax now xxx
She knows about treatment anyway so thinks it will be good for me.

xxx

So much to look forward to yey!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Fab news your boss is cool about you holibobs!!! not long now and you will be having some fun in the sun hunnybunches  

Jelly - I have pessaries for if I make it that far   , but am going to ask in light of my crappy hormones if they will give me anything else  too   . Am trying to just take it one day at a time as getting to EC let alone what comes after is prooving to be such a struggle  
as for ET I'm not even sure I'll get that far only time will tell xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps. super quiet here take it everyones desks are overflowing like mine


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah pretty busy all sorted now tho  

You WILL get to EC and ET Bubble xxx Scan again tomorrow isn't it?

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies 

I been busy this morn, all done now though hope boss dont come back today  

Hope everyone is well? 

Jealous of your holiday stace 

Oh the memories of the lovely pessaries   they arent that bad really. Excited for your scan tomorrow bubble 

Jelly - are you waiitng for next cycle?

Hi to everyone else  will have a proper read through in a bit 

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Yes tomorrow morning   , more fun and frolics with our little camera friend then the three four-five hour wait for bloods   
Will be a mad old cat lady by the end of this week  
Have to say feel like I've got little weights attached to my ovaries today when I try and stand up straight after being hunched in my desk chair and when weeing (sorry if tmi) they ache towards the end   thats a sign they're growing well  

DH keeps rubbing my tummy asking them to grow  

so sweet 

XXXX


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky how are you?
what happened with your scan date?

hubby has borrowed money just so he can take me away love him  

Think a holiday would benefit us plus now is the best time.  


Thats a good sign Bubble   , I heard sittin with a hot water bottle on your tummy for an hour helps growth?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Good on your hubby Stace - He should always treat you like the eggy sharing princess you are xx


----------



## Guest

That is good bubble, i had lots of weird twinges when stimming and was sooo bloated, tummy was so hard it was bizarre !!!

Stace im waiting for my date, midwife put the request in on saturday, i said how long dows it normally take she said normal turnaround is 2 weeks from request but im hoping it may be sooner as i am 12 weeks tomorrow. Will be getting it in the post. So more waiting lol

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - don't even speak like that young lady!! You WILL GET TO EC AND ET!!  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats not very good is it Becky really... you're 12 weeks tomoro? OMG...
My hubby is loverly Bubble...this holiday is really taking my mind of tx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks tomorrow little Pebbles is officialyy 1/3rd baked awwwww !!!   yabadadoooooo


----------



## Guest

I know i cant believe it !! 3 months !! Pebbles is size of a plum tomorrow 

I can finally start buying things, but am gonna wait till my scan just to be safe  

Aww bless him it will do you the world of good hun. Cant believe your so close now

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Have you bought anything yet you're so good I'd be burried under baby stuff by now


----------



## staceyemma

Feeling really calm which is unusual for me guess it's been the wait...
and boy have I had a wait   it's here now so I'm happy  
My clinic have already posted out my letter so I can fly with needles and suprecur.

Pebbles is a plum! How exciting to be able to start buying things! xx

"Bubble   where are you?"  (Bubbles head pops up from the mountian of babygrows and booties)


----------



## AmyHF

Sorry, V busy, wanted to pop on and say hi.

Bubble,   is the only thing you are allowed around you, I catch one more hint that this isnt going to work and my gods woman, you'll be in for the virtual finger waggling of your life!!  

Becky, 12 weeks!!! Eeeek!

Jelly, you'll know when the time is right for you, if you wait until after your holiday you'll be nice and refreshed and relaxed.

Stacey, good luck!

AFM, still waiting!

Will speak to you all again soon!


----------



## Guest

Ive not bought anything, i cant believe it !! I will be going shopping end of the month though and start getting things, cant wait. Ive bee nso good. Mom & sis & mom in law have started buying lol.

Thats great stace   you willl be fine hun. I was calm when i actually started too  Seems like so long ago but only yesterday.

Bubble is buried under babygros  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hee hee   Once you have that scan they'll be no stopping you!


----------



## Guest

Yay  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Just wanted to say hello to you all,

bubble - glad to hear all is going well
Stacey - yippeee holidays are coming, you need some chill out time 
Amy - fingers crossed for you on BFP  
Becky- start buying baby stuff, just bits & pieces like baby bips & baby grows, although if you want to wait until scan then i understand 

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Amy - I don't know whether to be terrified or laugh my bottom off, so Im going with laugh my bottom off, I consider myself put straight   

Stacey - Dave will just hear a faint scraping noise from the inside of our spare room as under the mounds I army style crawl with my bump to the exit  

Becks - Have you realy resisited ... not one little bootie?? (of course one foot will be very cold if you did only buy one)


----------



## Guest

Honeslty i havent bought anything !! I have looked but thats it. Part of me wants to buy that first thing even if it is as small as a bib when im with nik, obviously i wont buy everything when i am with him, but that first thing i want us to do together. How soppy is that !!!

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble you do make me laugh   really trying not to laugh as the others in the office  

Won't be long Becky and it'll be ur sexing scan too! 
Who knows Amy you coudl get that BFP xxx

Hi Gertie how are you?
xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i have a small turtle i bought to put away for when i had a baby, had it ten years now. Got it out the other day, wondering what i will do with it if the IVF doesn't work out. Expect if i do get pregnant though i shall have to ban myself from buying things for the first 6 months or so.. or by the time it would be born i wouldn't be able to get into the house for all the stuff. I think there's a thomas the tank engine somewhere that i have had even longer, but i have no idea where that went now. There's a set of dummies in the chemist down the road they have a penguin and a polar bear on, they are so cute, i want to get them, but i can't it would be tempting fate. haven't even started stimming so i don't even know if i will get eggs never mind an actual baby.


----------



## Gertie5050

Stacey - im good thanks, not long for you to start your tx hun  

Becky- i understand the buying the 1st item with Nik, thats not soppy, you have both waited so long for this and its finally happened, once you have brought the 1st item together then there will be no stopping you 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats it after the first thing i will prob go a bit shopping crazy lol but that first thing i want us to do together. The only baby things i have ever bought are for other people  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

when you buy your 1st item it will seem more real then, roll on Pebbles scan so your mommy & daddy can start buying you things xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

That was the point of it Bubble! Was going to threaten a Gibbs-head-smack (for those of you who are confused, watch NCIS and you'll understand) but figured anything which would take energy away from those little follies is a bad thing. Plus you may have hit me back!  

I'm trying not to think of BFP, simply because if I'm not, I dont want to get down before I start tx, want to be a chilled and happy and upbeat as I can. Which would be one HECK of a lot easier if a) buyers stopped changing their flippin minds and b) that old witch would get her diary in order, buy a new watch and ACTUALLY TURN UP WHEN SHE'S SUPPOSED TO!!!!!!!!!!

Ok. Breathe. Chill. Aaaaand, relax. rant over.


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon all ladies
hope your all well and had a good easter
mel x


----------



## Guest

When do you think you will test amy if she doesnt show up ? Hoping for you hun  

Hey mel, hows you hun?

At least i can say i probably wont be havign the scan on friday 13th at this rate lol

xx


----------



## AmyHF

I'll test on Friday, it's my sisters wedding on the saturday. It'll be 47 days at that point since my last cycle. I think. I never know whether to count from the first day or the last day. My cycle seems to go between 29 and 45 days.  Longest was about 7 months without a cycle, but that was when I first came off the microgynon. Even Clomid didnt have a massive effect on getting them in order.  

Just hate being stuck, I either want the BFP, or AF so I can start my treatment!


----------



## Gertie5050

amy - fingers crossed you get a BFP on Friday then.   but i do know what you mean you just want to know one way or the other xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lets hope for a BFP Amy that'd be fab  

Quite relieved I've been put on the pill the past few weeks it means its stopped me weeing on ovulation and preg sticks   I've saved a fortune ha ha


----------



## Guest

Praying for you amy  

Thats good stace  Money to put towards the hol  

Whats everyone up to tonight?

Im going to the all you can eat chinese buffet  with my step sis  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

amy a period cycle starts on day 1 full bleed till next 1st day of bleed
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

pee & ovulation sticks should be on the NHS, as agree they are so expensive. 

just me cooking tonight, chilli con carne, with salad & garlic bread, would prefer an all you can eat chinese buffet  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

ooh Becky we have one of those in HEreford yummy yum 

Yes more money for holiday   Bought my mini shampoos etc as we are only taking hand luggage

My 2 pairs of sandals have arrived from Next for holiday! 

Me and hubby are off to mum and dad's tonight (chihuaha mansion) for tea hope they're cooking something nice!!!

Mmmm Gertie I love chilli con carne but I don't like kidney beans so I pick those out   
xx


----------



## Guest

I love chilli, havent had it for ages though.

The midwife said on saturday am i taking folic acid, i said yes taking pregnacare, she said carry on taking it throughout (which i was going to do anyway) as we recommend it now as lots of babies are being born with rickets which is caused by lack on vitamin d. I shuold have said oh and can you get it on prescrption lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Expensive stuff hey  
My hubby will never escape the wellman vitamins now


----------



## AmyHF

I made chili last night, didnt know what time Marcus would be home, so made it about 6ish then simmered it til about 8 when he got home. Was very nice, could have done with being a bit hotter though, was on the mild side! Spent some time chuckling over the people who were unhappy about the amount of people at the Park. On an Easter bank holiday. What did they expect, three grannies and a dog?

Dunno what we've got tonight, not even sure whose cooking!


----------



## Gertie5050

Becky - its a good job boots do 3 for 2 then, as would be very expensive otherwise, at your midwide visit, did you fill in your form for free dental & free prescriptions

stacey - i am so jealous you are going abroad, there wont be any summer holidays abroad for us this year, to be honest we have said we will wait at least a few years before we go abroad again as LO will be too young, but there are so many nice & beautiful places to visit in this country so dont feel like we will be missing out. 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Amy  I struggle to let food simmer for hours as I get hungry watching it cook  

Gertie- We went to Majorca in October last year very impressed considerign it was a cheap and cheerful holiday. Its a short flight too. Haven't seen much of the UK to be honest.. woudl like to but woudln't know where to start!
xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah good job & tesco is 3 for 2 aswell  . No didnt fill them in, got to go see gp for that, and need to go anyway as think im gonna have the flu jab, are you having it?

We wont be having abroad holidays for a while either but we dont anyway, nik used to when he was younger hes been about a bit but not me. we did sharm for honeymoon but thats it. Im not bothered though, i love my camping ,and hopefully i will do nice hols like that when im rich & retired haha.

Lol amy amazing people moaning abuot that !!

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

amy - your chilli would have been perfect for me then, mild, just cant have anything too spicy and nothing to do with being pregnant either, just cant have really hot food  

Yes the theme parks would have been busy yesterday, 

stacey - didnt you go to Alton towers over the bank hols we normally always go on a holiday abroad and holiday here to, DH loves the sun, we love center parcs here and there are so many places to go in Devon, so always a good place to start, as lovely beaches and if lucky enough to get the good weather then a bonus.  

xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm off to Alton Towers next Tuesday for my birthday   Yay

My step sister lives in Devon it is lovely


----------



## Guest

Devon is lovely, we went to woolacome a couple of years ago on a sun holiday it was gorgeous

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Haven't been there but heard it's nice  
Hope mum's cookign something good for tea I'm starving!!! x


----------



## AmyHF

I know, one guy was fuming that he was on the (4 mile) reserve for 2 hours and he couldn't believe that there were no toilet facilities in there. "Certainly sir, would you like to evacuate your body surrounded by rhinos, elephants or zebras? If sir is struggling, we have a wonderful toilet block surrounded by lions and tigers YOU MUPPET! Or, you could simply use the signposted facilities before entering the reserves and not share a 2litre bottle of carbonated beverage between you, your partner and small child"


----------



## Guest

OMG amy silly man !!! 

I love the reserve its the best bit for me, esp the lions

xxx


----------



## Guest

Woolacombe is north devon

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool might look into going there for 2ww prob 1 week off work tho as not much annual leave left


----------



## Guest

I dont think you need the whole 2 weeks off you will drive yourself mad, 1 week is fine i think and its the first 5 days that are the most important, if its gonna stick it will stick in the first 5 days 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Or, one of my personal favourites;

"Excuse me sir, are the hippos real?"

Silence

Marcus "Umm, yes"

Woman turns to friend "See, I told you they were real!"


----------



## Guest

No way, seriously??

How silly

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

amy- where do these people think there are going to, doh yes real animals !!!!

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Trust me, with some customers we used to say that there was a special bin by the entrance gate for them to leave their brain! We used to have a book with all the daft comments people made (hidden away from where sutomers and managers could find it obviously!)

I miss the Park.....


----------



## Guest

Haha i cant believe people are so silly

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

my socks off, Oh Amy sounds like a fab place to work, you must miss it, mind you being an estate agent can be like working with annimals  

All that talk of chilli has my tummytumtum rumbling, and Becks super jealous of the all you can eat chinese  

XXX


----------



## AmyHF

One thing I particurlary enjoyed was a customer complaining of burnt fish fingers (they weren't, just golden brown on the edges), and she was also complaining that the member of staff was rude and mocking her. How me standing there showing her each one to approve was NOT mocking her I'm still not sure.

Or the chap complaining that he had seen the wasp that stung his girlfriend come from out of the kitchen, ergo, we must have a window open. I simply pointed out the 'no-door' opening from the servery area to the kitchen, then mentioned the door he had chosen to sit by, being left open for a cooling breeze, as well as the double doors thrown open to allow customers to enter. I then asked if he knew of a way to stop wasps but not humans?


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG girls, how much have I missed hehe.. Pages and pages lol.

Went into Next and tried on a pair of jeans, looked at myself and realised how much weight I have actually put on - freaking scary! Well for me anyway as I'm so petite! Eeeekkkkk horrid! Felt so ad I had n ice cream! I have lost all will power! Not good ladies! Lettuce for me tonight!

Hope you all have a lovely evening ladies
Xxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi all, i Just want 2 say thanks 2 all you ladys, coming on ea is a god send. I Come on and read every day, i dont always post , but just reading everyone's post, makes me smile n cheers me up. So hard when your at work all day and all u can think of is IVF, IVF.....and babies. When everyone else is just getting on with thier lifes as normal, n u feel like your just stuck in your own lickle bubble. Its so hard some days, especially because with me working with little tots all day, i love my job but some times its so hard when theres constant pregnant ladys and mums coming in and out of the centre, n on tuesdays to baby clinic with thier new borns. And ive never been a jealous person, but some days it does get 2 me, and when i'm at work i feel so alone. But coming on ea as really helped so thankyou's again, lots of Hugs n baby dust 2 u all. 

Bubble   You will get 2, E.C ive got good feelings 4 u honey 

Jelly  I know grumpy nurses, iva got another scan in the morning, so i will say something when i go in. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey hey ladies just popping in from down south quickly to say hello .  Bubbles u keep that happy positive vibe goin and today is gonna show the best results eva... Your in my thoughts and prayers love...    Amy holding all fingers and toes for that bfp   stacey u r so lucky for that holiday but u so def deserve it... So much happening on this thread trying to keep up  not so easy when iu miss a day... Omg... well hope u all have a gr8 day and will try pop in lata


----------



## staceyemma

Hey WillowsStar I know exactly how u feel  
Hi hopepaige yep can't wait for hols how are you?

Bubble- sending you the biggest truck load of luck for today I've left my mobile in the car and I can't text you!!!!! xxx 

Hi Becky, Jelly, Amy, Mel, Gertie xxxx 

Sunny here this morning but apparently going to rain


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - your image has expired!!! 

It's your turn soon Hun  

Hope- hello sweetie, how are you?? missed ya  

Morning all  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm doin good thanks stace and Jelly. just starting to get really chilly here and I'm down with the flu  but anyway pumping me with those vitamins...  Such positive events happening on this thread so keeping my spirits up seeing all these happy times... U counting the sleeps now I'm sure  jelly how r u love.. Still keeping positive all in good time hey  I feel the same just getting my heart into gear


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope - I get ever so excited for others, just not myself hehe. Think I'm far too scared to start lol! Nah, just happy at mo, not concentrating on ivf or babies. Starting to plan two hols this year, hopefully oe in June/July and then one in aug   might try and talk man into taking me somewhere in may too hehe, just a long weekend or something   keeping busy lol. It's just that once I'm in Oz, we wont do any hols, as my main hols then will be going back to Sweden to see family!

So when will you roughly be starting next?
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm telling u I get super excited for everyone  dancing  sorry on phone no smileys .  U r so lucky for all those hols here its just far to hectic to plan holis and I've taking over your shoes Jelly, moving at the end of the mth so packing packing hectic stuff u find so much junk .  When u leaving for Oz??  Well I was gonna start this af but just didn't feel right so af come and gone and so maybe this mth's af not sure.. Feel like u just so scared. I was heart broken in dec   but u lovely ladies definately do give me hope and keep my spirits up .


----------



## Jelly.B

Dont be scared hope! Get back on the road of ivf! Know you can do it. 
You moving? Wow,  happy packing lol.. I'm moving to Oz in September, can't wait lol
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm gettign a little nervous, not sure what to expect I know whatever is ahead I have you girlies 

Hope and Jelly whenever you decide to cycle again we'll all be here. 
Anyone know what time bubble's scan is? I've left my mobile in the car! damn it!
x


----------



## hopepaige

No sue bout bubbles waiting patiently  .  Thanks ladies u r such amzing people, I no I'm not on as much as u all but still check in when I can ( boss can sometimes be so demanding )       wow Jelly u r so lucky would love to go to Oz  can u have treatment over there??


----------



## hopepaige

Stace all is gonna fo so smoothly can feel it u got all our excitment on here as well  do u no your recipiant??


----------



## staceyemma

No I don't know my recipient bet she's excited tho!
xxx


----------



## Guest

Morningggggggggggggggggggg  

xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm soooo sure she is cause this is a life changing experiance for u both... Hope she has as much support as u do to keep her happy and healthy  . Such an amazing gift u r giving her u r one special lady


----------



## hopepaige

Morning Becky how r u and pebbles doin today... Heard anymore about the scan??


----------



## Guest

Hey hope, we are good thanks hun how you doing?

Pebbles is 12 weeks old today !! Cant believe it where is the time going? No news yet      

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Hope 
Becky I'm very angry they haven't sorted your scan its crap really xxx big hugs to you hun.
I would be major pi**ed off.
Each day Pebbles is growing more and more and changing just think how much more you will have to see at the scan.    xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah that is the only good thing, by the time i do finally see pebbles, will be bigger than normal i guess. Sooo frustrating, i should have had a date by now. And i want to tell everyone !!!!! rarrrr...

Thanks hun  

How you doing?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I bet you want to tell everyone hun   I would shout it from the rooftops!

I'm doing good thanks have lots to look forward to...feeling a little nervous but 
My mum's takin me to the all you can eat indian buffet on Saturday oh goodie  , saw u ate a little too much last night


----------



## Guest

Aw hun you will be fine  

Ooh lovely, we havent got one of them round here, just chinese ones. I love indian much more so i would prefer that..mmmmmm. Yes i did eat a bt too much haha, felt sick when i went bed lol

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Shew Becky that is crazy love... R u private or with nhs? My that's terrible this is like the most important time of your life...  Come to SA and u can have the scan here  haha.    Stace sounds lovely u ladies sound like u eat like QUEENS.... Becky u r eating for 2 no so its just fine  and stace u gotta keep healthy for those follies so right now any food will do....


----------



## staceyemma

My mum loves indian too. Mmm I could 
I know I will be fine but find myself dreaming and imagining my life as a mum, I don't want to get too excited tho if you know what I mean.  

I am feeling positive don't get me wrong, but having a child with my hubby who I love more than anything in the world would mean the world to me. I have all the support I need it's just down to the sciency bit now  

Hope- I know a couple in there early 70's from South Africa and they are quite possibly the nicest people I have ever met! They live here now but one of them is a dear friend to me- he is 75 years old works full time and is full of beans, positivity and is ever so caring. The south africans get a huge thumbs up from me


----------



## Guest

Hope - its nhs, discharged from clinic now this is the routine 12 week scan that everyone who is pregant gets lol. So annoying. Midwife said i will get my date in the post, ive thought about ringing the hospital to see if i can find anything out but not sure what dept to ring lol

Stace makes total sense hun, i understand what you mean. It is hard not to get carried away and dream etc and it is natural to do so. Stay positive hun we are all here for you no matter what. 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Becky  

Does the hospital have a main switchboard?
Someone will direct you to the right place?

YOu should be being scanned today!


----------



## hopepaige

Stace I love that positive energy coming from u  your dreams r in sight I'm telling u... Like Becky says we r all here even me from down under .  yeah so many people hear south africa and they think OH NO AFRICA but its not really like that. I lived in England for 2 yeats and loved it but was still awesome to come home  do u no where they r from ?    Becky u r so patient I think my clinic see my number and they cringe cause I'm so impatient I wanna no now!!! Ph and explain sure they will no where to put u thru to...  Tell them u wanna see pebbles now!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Hope xxx
Not sure exactly where they are from but they're so jolly and kind. xx

Becky have u heard from Bubble? my phone is in the car! xx


----------



## Guest

I dont know stace lol, i dont like to be a pain in ringing etc. But i want my scan !!!!! ITS NOT FAIR lol  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah, ill let her post when she comes online but she is good 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thats good  
Im trudging back across town to get my phone at lunchtime I think! stupid me left it in there.
I know you don't want to be a pain hun I'm like that too. You must be so frustrated I guess it's a while since your last scan isn't it? xx


----------



## Guest

Id be lost without my phone lol

I might see if i get anything in the post today then have a think about ringing, dont know what to do really. Yeah it was 8th march my last scan lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wait and see and if nothing comes tomorrow then phone that sounds like a plan!
I do feel really lost without my phone


----------



## hopepaige

Without my phone I'm lost lost and then would neva be on ff at all... Becky think that's a good plan love! 8 March was ages ago pebbles has changed so much by now


----------



## Guest

Yup pebbles looks like a baby now not a sea horse. I wanna see pebbles !!!! Lol will see what my post brings today *sigh*

Whats for lunch peeps?

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

WE WANT A SCAN DATE, WE WANT A SCAN DATE!   Becky, let them know there is a whole gang of stressed, hormonal and irritated ladies coming to have 'friendly chat' with them if they don't give you your date!

I'll be having a boring chicken-and-branston sandwich for lunch. Trying to convince myself it's too early to eat at the moment though! Gonna have a biccy instead.


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Amy you r so right u have hit the jackpot Becky r u listening   .  I'm also just having a boring hct sandwich and a apple... Compared to you guys and your food I'm sooo boring . Goin on lunch now actually see u lata ladies  . Hope by then bubble is back with her news.....


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies hope your all well
fingers crossed for good news bubbles
becky get em rung i'll ring em for you honey,i'd be fuming by now do they not understand the turmoil you've been through to get to this stage.
best wishes to
jelly,stacey,becky,bubbles,hope,amy,gertie i think thas it lol
sorry if i've missed any
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Not sure whats for lunch it needs to be filling as I'm really hungry.  
C'mon Saturday...

trying to decide the best time each night to do the jab...

x


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies, ill tell them my army of girlies will be on to them  

Im nipping home at lunchtime to have my niece for half an hour so will grab a sandwich i think.

I did mine at 6pm each night as i knew i could stick to that each day

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I thought about six o clock but my flight next week takes off at 6.00 
I need to go grab my phone at lunch and then see what shops I pass on the way back for food


----------



## AmyHF

When I actually get round to starting treatment I'll probably do mine around 7pm, cause I can do the injection, then have something to eat and relax for the rest of the evening. Plus it means if I'm a chicken and can't stab myself, Marcus should be there to do it.

Although considering he managed to walk into a wall yesterday I'm not sure I trust him!   (I promise I did stop laughing once I saw the cut and bruising on top of his head!)


----------



## Guest

You are ok an hour either way so if you cant do it dead on the time you will be ok. If you did do it at 6, what time would you board the plane? How long is flight? 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Think my nurse said you have 30-40 mins either side, so you could do 6 the one day, 530 on your flight and 6 the day after?


----------



## Guest

You on suprecur stace? I was on suprecur and was told an hour, never needed it though as was always able to do it ontime. I would try to do the one just before you board then all the others at 6, thats if you choose 6 lol. What are you allowed to take on the plane as hand luggage  though?

xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Had monitor scan this morning, all looking good, good growth. Egg collection Friday! EeeeK.....

Take my CG injection 2 night, will find out time later on  Oh my goodness.....


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble, hope your scan was positive 2, thinkin of u


----------



## staceyemma

Decisions decisions  
I reckon I will go for 6 maybe… 
It also means I'll have to be back from alton towers at 6.00 on my birthday, or could I take one needle and the bottle?
Yes I'm on suprecur.

Hopefully should have the letter from clinic saying I can carry the needles onboard soon...


----------



## Guest

Yeah take with you to alton towers and do it there if you need to, will be fine hun.

Oh fab willow star

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have my phone back  

I'm going with 6'o clock I think


----------



## Guest

Woohoo !! Did you have lots of messages lol

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I had 7 texts!  

I had a massive bowl of pasta and I'm still hungry, mmm munch bunch yoghurt!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey - if it's easier then just do the injections in the morning. I did mine early mornings last time as was too scared of others things holding me up during day and evening and if I was late to inject..... What IF you had to work late... What IF a friend needed you somewhere after work... List goes on, well did for me lol, you get my point.

Like beckyboo, my nurses said i had one hour either side too

And Stacey, if you choose to inject at 6pm, then for that day, just inject at 5 or something, really not going to make a difference hun
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly  

I thought about the mornings...


----------



## Jelly.B

Just do what suits you best. Chosen times will not affect treatment, it's there so you can chose what works best for you Hun  

I chose mornings so I could just get on with my days after that, otherwise it would have been in my head all day -6pm, 6pm, 6pm hahaha But others looked forward going home to a bit of stabbing hehe, I just can't cope with the word IF, always worrying IF something happened after work, delaying injections  
But do what suits you petal.

As you know you can travel with needles, so don't let a plane journey be IT for chosen times....you will inject for some time ahead


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly   roll on Saturday thats all I say!!!

ANy holiday plans made yet?
I have a long list of palces I want to visit- New Zealand, Thailand, Fiji, Oz, Brazil....

P.S Bubbles sends her love she can't come on because she's busy at work!
And Becky's boss is lurking but Im sure she'll be back soon


----------



## Jelly.B

Bring on Saturday  

No hols planned as of yet, still looking into it, trying to find pretty, small boutique hotels in south of France at mo, I'm so fussy haha.

Need to head of and do some foodshopping in a mo  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Don't forget Jelly just lettuce leaves!  

Ooh sounds very posh hee hee


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha that made me giggle!! Lol yes for sure, can't believe the size of my @ss at mo! Saw cellulite and everything in that horrid mirror  

Oh well....

You need to pick a new 'egg sharing princess' loved your old one, that's now expired
Xx


----------



## Guest

Im back xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello beckyboo  
How's you Hun??   I'm heading to the shop, forcing my man to stand outside tonight cooking a BBQ hahaha, giggling as writing that lol, I'm such a kid hehe
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey hun, im ok thanks, apart from not having my scan yet lol feeling very frustrated about it. But hey ho

Oh lovely, i love bbqs. Not had one yet this year though. 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Boooo for that, how naughty you haven't had it through yet! Sure you will soon tho Hun  

Xxxx

Off to do some foodshopping, back in an hour or so 
Xxx


----------



## Guest

I know, it is pants ! Oh well lol

I will prob be gonewhen you get back so have a fab eve hun 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

testing 123


----------



## staceyemma

damn it!


----------



## Guest

You had one before too lol

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Whats for tea tonight Becky you always give me inspiration!


----------



## Guest

I have  no idea yet lol. NIks on lates but hes gonna try to get half a day today which will mean he finishes at 6, so i wont know till then if he can or not he cant get in touch with me lol. So till then i dont know haha

Did you have something nice at your moms?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yeah had a hugggee bolognese she knows what I like  
Chicken Supreme tonight I thinks   
3 sleeps to go can't beleive I'm nearly there Becky!


----------



## Guest

Ooh yummy   to both !!

Come round quick now hasnt it hun. So excited for you   Yuo are so close now

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Right Im off home to empty my cupboards  
HAve a fab evening hun fingers crossed for news tomorrow   xxx


----------



## Guest

You too hun xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

You're so close Stacey  

Beckyboo, have a fab eve

You too Stacey  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Holy **** the clinic just called I'm in for EC Friday, they feel its all looking good Oestrogens up to just below 4000 holyy potatoe!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

WOW!!!! OH MY GOD!!! Fab news bubble!!
Hurrah!!!  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Friday 13th no less  ! sorry will read back and do lots of personals later in SHOCK


----------



## Jelly.B

Friday the 13th is lucky ok!! Ppl don't know what they talking about  
I'm in shock for you too hehehehe

Oh wow!!!


----------



## AmyHF

OOOHHH!! Exciting!!!


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations bubbles,im so pleased for,13th is so lucky especially friday 13th


----------



## staceyemma

*13 is my lucky number!!!!!!!!!!   I know you already text me but Bubble I am so happy for you!*


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha Stacey, that really made me giggle, you using so many dif smileys lol  

GO BUBBLE GO BUBBLE     

Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## goldbunny

bubble!


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny- can see on your signature you started stims today, congrats


----------



## goldbunny

ty jelly x


----------



## Jelly.B

All scans coming up for you soon then   all makes it feel ever so real. Hope your journey so far has been pretty pain free. I had headaches thru d/r stage and was so tited all the time, but felt so much better when I started stimming. But we are all different  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Congrats on starting stimms goldbunny!  
Hi Jelly  
Been packing my suitcase   hee hee


----------



## melloumaw

congratz goldbunny


----------



## hopepaige

Morning morning how r u all doin today  so cold here I'm telling u winter is sooo close brrrr.                                                                                                          So much happy news happening all at one go   Willow Star and Bubbles big days tomorrow wahoo its gonna be friday 13th of bubbles and willow start of the rest of your lives... Wahoooo so exciting  .                              Stace 2 more sleeps love YAHOO.  U decided on your times yet? 6am or 6pm                                                                                                              Goldbunny well done on simms    you ladies r on a roll  dance dance .          As for everyone else hope u all had gr8 evenings and hope today is even beta .  Hi Mel,Gertie,Amy,jelly and Becky... Speak lata....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GRRRR literally wrote a massive reply and lost it! I will be back


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble   that happens to me sometimes


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies, woe up very happy this morning   this is such a b good week, lots going on here, makes me smile, all happening  

Bubble - how was the triggershot? I felt so relieved when I took mine lol, no more stabbing needed  

Stacey - ROLL ON SATURDAY!!! Have you taken meds out of the freezer? I would do that well before first injection! If meds are cold when you inject, it can be really uncomfy  
Have you decided on a time yet?lol  

Willowstar- how you feeling for tomorrow? All will be just fine   can feel it  

Morning to all of you lovely ladies 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly can I keep the buserelin out of the fridge?
I don't want it to be cold! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Of course you can darling   no need for it to be in fridge   
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Why did the delivery driver tell my hubby to put it in the fridge?
I'll take it out tonight I think


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, some ppl do keep it in the fridge, I don't really now why as there is no need for it, and the injections are more uncomfy if you do. Imagine injecting vey cold liquid into your tummy or thigh! Eeekkkk. 
Nah, I say Make it as easy as possible for yourself  

But you do what makes you feel comfy ok! if you feel better having them in the fridge because you been told too then you do that   it's all about you chick  
Not going to make a difference other then liquid being cold lol (it won't keep it any more fresh or anything like that)
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

On the leaflet it doesn't mention it having to be in the fridge either so I was confused when hubby said it was in the fridge!
I'll take it out later   Room temparute is fine isn't it?
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes it is  

Most medicine like this has to travel in fridges so maybe that's why delivery man told your man to stick it in fridge.

2 more days Stacey   you injecting in tummy or tigh?? Soooo excited or you!!
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know 2 days woo hoo Jelly it's crazy I am a little nervous now eeeek   
I know whatever will be will be tho.....

I just know I have the best support ever which is amazing, I know Ihave hubby and a few other people I can talk to but none of them get how I feel and what I will go through like you ladies do.
Booking the holiday was a fab idea cos I'm not thinking about tx all day now.

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

That's fab Hun   ever so happy for you   and jealous   LOL


----------



## staceyemma

Found any nice hotels in France yet?

A lady on the egg share thread just got her BFP awwwh!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Played mario on wii last night with man instead of looking at hotels hehe

Ahhhhh that's lovely, I always keep an eye on the 2ww thread, just love seeing good news


----------



## staceyemma

Mario   I love Mario

Got so many things racing around my head right now


----------



## Jelly.B

I know Hun.... You have a lot on your plate that's why... You sleeping ok? I found it hard to sleep as my brain was going at 110 at night! For me, I started to calm down in the 2ww, as by that point, you can't really change the outcome no matter what you do....

Write down everything that is your head, put a tick next to it once you sorted it, even if it's a question, tick it once it's answered. Might make it all seem that little bit easier. You writing a diary? Could help also just by getting it all out.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sleeping ok actually   ... at the moment

Yeah I have got a diary   
Ooh Jelly is this all really going to be happening soon?  
I'm going to have a read back over this whole thread at some point I think it'll be funny!
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My first post- Im still waiting for my first consultation. Im so impatient


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha, yes read back lol  
I remember you saying something like you just wanted your starting date then you could relax after that... Then as long as you coud start the pill you would relax.... Then getting the pills you thought you relax....Then it was as long a you get your drugs you would relax hehe list goes on .... Never get relaxing tho does it lol
Xxxx

Making me giggle hehe 

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

No Jelly you were right.  

I do struggle to relax sometimes- I have bought an IVF hypnotherapy CD which I plan to start listening to on Saturday had a little listen to it and it sounds really good   

I'm planning to upload lots of nice chilling music for holiday onto my Iphone so I'm geared up for the beach! Would love to do the acupuncture but with Holiday etc I can't afford it.... a massage form hubby every day will have to do..    as if!   

My emotions are definitely crazy -mostly happy and positive hoping the visit to Alton Towers Theme Park will shake some of the adrenaline out of me!


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, you be just fine. No one can say this is easy because it really isn't. It does play with your head. But all you have to think is about the reason why you doing it, is sooo worth it  

Just remember, it's ok to get angry, it's ok to get sad..... Once you start those drugs, your hormones might be everywhere, just let it all out. We all react differently. Talk to your man, let him go through this with you, think that is very important as it can feel like its all down to you at times... My man was an absolute star through out, helped me with everything, bless him, and I'm sure your man will be there to support you too... Besides, you have all of us too  

You don't need acupuncture Hun, you will be just fine without it   
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I think hubby will be very good he's a good listener I think he's nervous too  
I wasn't going to book the holiday but he made me book it


----------



## Jelly.B

Think a good idea, we all need a good break now and then  
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Super quiet here today lol
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hmm ( tries to think of something to liven the place up..)

i'm roasting some duck legs for dinner. Just trying to summon the motivation to sort some potatoes out to go with them. 
I've been thinking today how fast things seem to be going, it felt like so long waiting to start and then now, it could be all over in 6 weeks, less maybe.. 
It's like that thing at christmas, when the presents all look so cool wrapped up, and you can't wait to open them but really you're scared because after they're all opened, there's a good chance you didn't get what you wanted anyway, and then the nice bit of anticipation is all gone. Well i'm in the anticipation bit, my treatment is the mystery wrapped up present but i'm kinda scared that while i can't wait to open it and see if it works, if it doesn't, the rest of my life is going to feel like boxing day... and i'm going to be wishing it was christmas eve again.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh goldbunny, know what you mean. Once you do get started it does move ahead quickly. 
I remember thinking just before EC, how quick things was going and I wanted it all to slow down..can't believe before this I used to moan that everything took so long lol. Then in the 2ww I wanted to stay in the first week forever   first week is easy! Nothing really happens then, well apart from embryo trying to implant which is obv THE most important thing but you know what I mean, it's very unlikely at that stage, the first week you would start bleeding, you just wouldnt know either way... Second week was much harder, constantly waiting, hoping, day by day that it will all be ok........perhaps more because you hitting reality.

Well said tho..... So true... You worried for what's ahead?
Xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone

How is everyone doing 2 day? 

hopepaige, THANKYOU cant believe its EC, tomorow Eeeek!...(How r u?)

Jelly, thankyou, i'am ok iam jus so scared! Keep trying 2 think positive thoughts, but its not helping, i'am such a wimp! I take my Temazepam pill b 4 i go bed 2 night, hope it really does chill me out, because i really need it! 
The left side of my pelvis is really sore now, them little mini eggs in there must b so squashed now, i hope thier ok. And thats for my right side not so much as a twinge! Just got my teddy bear hot water bottle on my tummy now keeping them warm.... 

Stacyemma, not long now Luv, good luck!  xxxxxx 

Goldbunny, good luck with the stabbing, lots of luck n hugs xxxx  


Bubble, how r u feeling about tomorow, i'am brickin it!..... I wish u all the luck in the world ! Were going 2 change the reputationof Friday the 13th i just know it!.....  

To everyone else, hope u all oks, lots of Hugs! xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar and bubble, just wanted to say, will be thinking of you both tomorrow
Hurrah, the day is finally here!!!!

I won't be able to sleep tonight, I'm too excited hehe

Bet of luck to you both
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles and willowstar all the best for EC tomoz
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOO FOR WILLOW AND BUBBLE TOMORROW     you guys are gonna rock this world... super super excited.    
Goldbunny you no you summed up ivf in a beautiful explanation.. called dh to my pc to show him and he says its just so so so true.... love it.  

Jelly how u doing love?

Becky didnt hear from you today hope all is ok and will be back soon    
Mel and Gertie hope your both well  

Stace hope you keeping strong, keepin an eye on those drugs and its just 2 more sleeps      

have a lovely evening all and will pop in tomorrow for all the exciting news


----------



## staceyemma

Hiya hope yeah my drugs are safe and sound  
Bubble and willowsstar I wish you all the luck in the world!
Friday the 13th is lucky for u ladies can't wait to hear your news xxxxx

Love to u all loverly girlies xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thanks Girls, your all FAB!          XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm just sooooooo [email protected]@dy excited!!!!! Can't believe the day is here for you both! Tomorrow night you can both sit down and enjoy a glass of wine, for being drug free and for it to be the last one in a very very long long time    
Xxxxxx


----------



## KazM

Popped on just to catch up how you're all doing.  Good luck for both ladies having EC tomorrow.

Got my first gynae appt. tommorow since finding out about DH's issues so guess we'll see what they want to do if anything before deciding defo IVF.

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Heya all!! Willow sending love and eggy weggy dances for you, you've all been my rocks will see you on the other side of EC Eeeeeeeeek


----------



## AmyHF

Well ladies, just tested and as I suspected, I'm not pregnant. :-(

Just got to wait for that damn witch to show now. Good luck to willow and bubble, fingers crossed for lots of eggs!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy - sorry Hun   
Can they not put you on the pill to bring it on?

Sending you loads of hugs
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Amy really sorry for your 
Bfn but with some luck am  thats the last bfn for you! Hope the old
  shows herself soon, if she's anything like mine she heard the test leave the wrapper and packed her visiting bag! ! Hope that you're ok and remember soon you will be in the process of making your dream come true    

Jelly - hope you're ok and got some kip   sat at clinic now got here super duper early! Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending lots of positive thoughts to you bubbles
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble - giggle, yes I did get some sleep, but woke up loads heckling my phone hehehe, I'm such a nightmare lol

Can't wait to hear some news
Xxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

? Put me on the pill? Wouldnt that be a bad thing?  The doctor told me that it's not a true cycle with it. I think ( ) I'm due soon, still feeling bloated, cramps, moody (or *****y according to my boss).

Just so sick of the damned waiting, why the hell doesn't my body work right!!!!!!!! I just want to get away from all of this, just tell everyone to go to hell and spend a few days in the forest. Gods alone know why as there are far too many bugs and dirt in the forest, but I seem to think better there.


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy- didn't mean 'that' pill lol, there is a pill that can make you receive your af. Quite a few ppl do take it after an ivf treatment when af hasn't showed up for a while.....

Oh Hun, it will all sort itself out.. Let all steam out! Good for you! 
Xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Oh right!   Did wonder!

I always struggle with the whole 'letting off steam' thing. I usually get told off for being negative, and as much as I generally talk lots and appear bubbly and extrovert, I'm not usually big on sharing. It's why I got stressed when I saw the word 'counselling' on my letter. My biggest issue is I can go down most of the avenues I usually do for stress relief, I'm not allowed back to my pole class, I'm not allowed to drink, so dancing and clubbing is not appealing, and I can do poi outside, partly cause of the weather but also because I'm sick of Marcus watching and telling me to be careful!.

Sorry for the depression ladies. I'm sure I'll be back to bouncing eventually.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hhmmmmm... Not liking the word 'allowed' that you using. First of all, you are your own person. What YOU do it's up to you, you are not 5 yrs old sweetie. Second, do things that makes YOU happy! I keep saying this to ppl - it's all about YOU - simply because you need to concentrate on YOU. I think it's very important, esp going down the ivf route, doesn't matter what other ppl think ok, this is hard as it is, you can't worry about others.

So what if you have ONE drink....?? What's going to happen sweetie? Not trying to talk you into having one, but isn't this all about finding a way to relax??! 
Or maybe simply tell yourself you do not want one rather then not being allowed.

Find other ways to let of steam... Shut yourself in your room for a while, be alone, tell your man to go out so you can have time on your own.... Have a treatment, relaxing massage... Find ways around it Hun, make yourself feel better. It's all about you  
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

most consultants will tell you a drink now and again is not bad for you as it will calm you down,listen to the age old saying "a little of what YOU fancy does you good"
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

I agree with mel, anything is good in small measures  
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Tried to go back to class a few days after the consultant, and two weeks bfore the earliest time I would start injections, got stared and talked at by marcus, and my mother (of the two, she is the scarier!) She was also most disapproving when I mentioned exercising on the Wii, and even worse when I mentioned that I might have a few drinks at the wedding tomorrow. She does the whole "Well, it's your choice" thing very well. Guilt trips are a speciality of my family.

I used 'allowed' as that's how it's feeling at the moment. I just don't know where to turn or what to do at the moment. I'm not used to situations I can't fix, scenarios I can't change or things not happening the way I want them to. I have come to realise that I am a bit of a spoiled brat in some ways!


----------



## goldbunny

when i get all like that i like to watch comedy stuff on youtube. like red dwarf or blackadder or something. A good giggle helps put things in perspective.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Amy   be strong! And you tell them it's about you, and your choices and that it's not up for discussion. My sister can be very 'harsh' at times with me, giving me the eye and so on, but I simply just ignore it and get on with it. Sending you hugs
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i wasn't trying to say that youtube puts BFN into perspective, i meant it puts the feeling of not knowing what to do or where to turn into perspective.  
sorry you're BFN amy x


----------



## AmyHF

Don't worry goldbunny, I knew what you meant! And it did actually cheer me up, so thanks!

I think I am getting to the point where I just tell them all to shove off, it's my life and more importantly my body. I'm not an idiot, nor am I naive and it is my choice how I take care of myself. I'm eating regularly and drinking milk and lots of water (yuck).

I am IVF Woman, hear me RROOOOAAAAARRR!!!!! And then whimper. Eat the contents of the fridge. watch crap tv. and eat more chocolate mini eggs.


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies

Amy- so sorry for you hun, i know its easy for me to say but please dont ever give up and i agree with what Jelly said, you need to do what makes you happy. dont try & please everyone else,  its all about you hun.

Jelly - you are the words of wisdom - at such a young age as well.  

Bubbles & Willowstar - good luck for today - massive   to both of you

Stacey - not long for you now hun

Mel - how are you sweetie

Becky - Has your pc being fixed yet

Hope- how are you today me darling

xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hey gertie not too bad ta,just coming down with a sore throat,typical now the school term restarts lol
melx


----------



## goldbunny

^rofl^ @ Amy for
"I am IVF Woman, hear me RROOOOAAAAARRR!!!!! And then whimper. Eat the contents of the fridge. watch crap tv. and eat more chocolate mini eggs."


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely ladies  

I missed you all yesterday, had pc probs so couldnt get on and a boss in all day lo.

Amy im so sorry you got a  bfn hun i hope your af comes soon so you can get started   

Bubble & willowstar good luck to both of you today 

Hi to everyone else, sorry need to read back properly.

I have my scan date finally, next wed (18th) at 2pm woohoo !!

Lots of love 

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy- after my failed ivf cycle i actually snapped at my sister! Told her how I felt, and what I do and how I do things is none of her business. 
Example - she doesn't believe in all the vits I take, she doesn't believe it will make any difference to an ivf cycle or the quality of eggs and so on, nor does she believe drinking milk, eating brazil nuts will make any sort of change... (you get where I'm going with this lol) she would give the rolling I as soon as she could hear a jar rattling with my pills, or me just mentioning something 
In her case, she smokes 20 ciggies a day, drink prob 5-8 cups of coffee a day and she has two healthy kids, now trying or her third. And trust me, she will be pregnant before I will! I Come from a very fertile fam ... All except from me!  
Anyway, I came to a point where I just had to tell her how I felt, and how little she can make me feel. 
Now, things re so much better between us, it's like she understands me more and I'm glad I snapped if that makes sense. 
Your closest ppl around you are trying to protect you, help you, but they doing so in the wrong way.. They just don't know it....tell them Hun xxxx

Beckyboo- hello lovel, hope you well. Weekend is here  

Gertie - how are you Hun? Hope all is well.

MEl - hope you feel better on petal, swallow some whole blackpepper, should kill of your nasty little bugs  

Goldbunny - how's the stimming going?

Stacey - where are you!!!! Tomorrow is THE day  

Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

I might have to do that, I have done with my nan (she doesnt know about the treatment, but has spent many years dropping hints about another great-grandchild).

The last time I did that my mum ended up in floods of tears and we didnt speak for three days.

Well, b*gger it, I'm cheerful now, treated myself to a footlong Subway, so I feel like a stuffed little pig, and I got my mini eggs!!!  

Thanks for the advice, and for being there to talk to. Don't know what I'd do without you ladies!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy - might be nice for you not having your mums comments for three whole days lol JOKE  

Yum yum yum, you go girl, treat yourself.

Oh beckyboo, congrats on finally having a scan date!! Missed that bit lol! Hurrah  
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey jelly & amy 

Thanks  so excited now cant wait but a bit scared too, will feel better when had it and know all is ok 

Ive never had a subway, thats quite sad isnt it lol. Mmmm to mini eggs. Hope youre feeling better hun

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies!!

Yes tomorrow is THE day!!! Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoooo    

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

You're right actually Jelly, it can be quite calming! I think one reason I'm so all-over-the-place is because I've never not talked things through with her, whenever I have a problem, I go to her, and vice versa.

Well, we all gotta grow up sometimes, true?  

Feeling bit sick now, think it was the cheese (naughty Amy) and the fizzy drink........

Becky, glad of the scan, I can take my pointy ***** Boots off now!


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - one day closer to your dreams!!!!

Jelly - im good thanks hun

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo - sure all ok Hun  

Stacey- soooo excited for you it's giving me a headache ahaha. 
Have you decided on time yet? Bet you can't wait! Can you believe the day is here!!! Well suppose you feel like you been waiting a long time, to me it's gone so quick! Beckyboo being 12 weeks, bubble just had EC, and you starting!!!time as flown by!! Lol
Xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I cant believe how quickly it has all gone. Doesnt seem like 5 mins since me & jelly were starting our jabs in december lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay becky cant wait for updated profile pic
cheers for the advice jelly
my bff is due in 1 week shes having a little girl cant wait its her 1st and shes been trying quite some time


----------



## KazM

AmyHF said:


> Well ladies, just tested and as I suspected, I'm not pregnant. :-(
> 
> Just got to wait for that damn witch to show now. Good luck to willow and bubble, fingers crossed for lots of eggs!!!


Sorry hun.


----------



## Guest

Thanks mel, pic will be on here thursday  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just been reading a bit about blastocyst.... A little scary in my eyes.... Views??
Would you go for it if you ad the option


Xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Why a little scary? The nurse said that's probably what they will do for me cause I'm only a babby.


----------



## Jelly.B

I think I would just worry about embies making it   or not  
I'm a worrier tho lol. I personally think I will never have the option as my eggs not the best, but always good to think about tings like this.....


----------



## Guest

It is a difficult one isnt it. I thought the same what if they dont make it and i dont get the chance to have et. But i think if the doctor thought they werent strong enough to go to blast then they would do a 2 or 3 day transfer. I didnt get the choice on nhs mine was just automatic 2 day, but that obv suited me  I think the best advice is listen to the clinic.

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Very true beckyboo, clinic knows what they doing, just interesting knowing thoughts on this.


----------



## Guest

Yeah know what you mean hun  

Personally i just wanted them back on board not in some incubator. Back where they belong 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Although i am of course grateful for the incubator otherwise it would have been a waste of time lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

we were told they automatically go to blast unless they dont look like they'll make it,then it'll be our choice
apparently it gives under 37 years a 42% chance of implant on the 1st attempt


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, wow, that's pretty high. My clinic don't do it unless you ask for it before hand (unless issues) very strange, although my clinic is a tiny one. Love it, as you always see the same faces, gets very personal which is lovely
Xx


----------



## AmyHF

Yeah, I think for under 35's its about a 45%+ chance.


----------



## Guest

I thin kmy clinic automatically do it if you are private not sure though

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

All clinics so different lol.

Wondering how Willowstar getting on  
Xxx


----------



## Guest

They are arent they lol

Yes hope its all going well for her

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope you all have a great weekend  
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello Girls, hows everyone 2 day! Sorry not had chance 2 read all posts yet, will read later.

E.C Went really well, it was an amazing experience one we will never 4 get. The Nurses/doctors etc were all super with us. I was so scared when i went into theatre, but once the drugs kicked in and i had gas n air, i was ok. It was amazing!.....

They got 6 eggs out, and we had even super news, Hubbys Sample was good! It was not as low like all the other tests, so thats a bonus 4 us! So happy, and pleased 4 hubby . So they said they can just do IVF, no icsi needed cant believe it! Friday 13th really is Lucky 4 us! Yay! 

I hope Bubble's ok, and your E.C gone good 2! Beemn thinkin of u all the time luv!  Hope u ok and your DH.XXXXX

Stacyemma todays the the day, hope u ok honey! xxxx

Jelly thanks, and i hope u r ok 2 ,xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amyhf, sorry about your news luv,  xxxxx

To everyone else hope u all ok, its rainiing ea loads, sounds nice though!

Hubbys jus doing tea, he as been a STAR all day! Love u Hubby! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar, well done you chick!! So pleased all went well for you, and WOW re news on ivf rather then icsi!!!! Man must be proud  

Not long before you be a PUPO lady  

Sending loads of jiggy jiggy wibes for the  'pot' tonight  
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey- best of luck for tomorrow sweetie   the day is finally here. Hope you get some sleep tonight despite the nerves  

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey hey hey!!!! 
Ladies - have missed you all lots today!! have been desperate to come on and catch up but felt to ropey earlier to read through the posts I'd missed. Sat chilling on the sofa, Hubby has been a star today and I'm a very pampered Lady, he's even been helping me up the stairs to the loo   !!
Stacey - I cannot believe your on your final sleep,   how awesomely amazingly fabfrilyfecking tastic !!!!   . Will be having a cheeky quarter glass of wine tomorrow night at 6pm just for you !!!  
I will expect an update on everything from how many airbubbles you disperse right to the color of the mixing needles and step by step account of the first stabbing (it's way more exciting than the first moonlanding footage) . How many days do you DR for again my sweet?? I am so so so so so so excited            

Amy - Love your posts hun, you sound so like me at times its scary  ! Cannot wait for you to be starting too! How's Marcus holding up is he getting nervous? Hope the old witch gets a wriggle on, and as for the wedding... If you want some wine/drink have some! Of course moderation is important but *ONE* day won't hurt your eggies and hopefully this may be your last social event minus a hitchhiker       If anyone questions you say that a wise wise woman said ''screw them''    I think you're just fab and can't wait to see you get started making way to your dreams xxx

Goldbunny - How's stimming going? , try and send you some positive thoughts from here everyday! Sending Follie growing thoughts and so much                       they'd need a flat bad lorry to deliver it! you could litterally fill a car park 

Mel - Any news from your end? You're so caring and and generally fab any lady would be so lucky to get your eggies  hope that you're starting in no time   

Hope - Hope that all is good where you are! and that you're feeling less stressed and more yourself 

Willow - My EC buddy! Congratulations on your eggies         FAB news about your mans count too !! the lil guys are clearly as keen to get going as you are  !! Were you awake ?? I was asleep for EC, I came round asking where everyone had gone and when they'd ''do it''  

AFM: I had 7 eggies, 5 of which were mature enough for ICSI so hopefully 5 lil fighters will start their journey tonight, feels so odd to think me and Daves baby Bean might be starting to develop into little cells as we sleep tonight. I've never been this close to being a mummy and I'm so gratefull to my clinic for getting us this far, now it's down the lil eggies and simmers to fight for us     
Will update tomorrow when we get ''THE CALL''

Hope/Gertie/Lou/Kaz/Any one I've missed (I blame the lingering anaesthetic) - All the best ladies! sending lots of luck/love and light your way

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

PS. JELLY - hope you can sleep tonight now the nerves are over a bit        bloody love you thanks for everything xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, thanks bubble...I know, I'm a weirdo lol   just get so excited for everyone.
Like I said to you on text, I'm sooooo happy for you and I'm hoping they getting jiggy with it as we speak  

Go and get some sleep sweetie and wake up to a new bright day tomorrow for more jolly great news  
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly xxx   couldn't of done it without you xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sooooooooo super excited Stacey      
Xxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Morning girls....

Hows you all 2 day?

Bubble! Fantastic news, so HAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPY FOR YOU BOTH! XXXXXXXXXXXXXX 
Its amazing, and yea i was awake, it was so wierd! I kept chatting 2 nurse i remember talking about eastenders, i felt drunk! 

Embrologist called this morning, out of the 6 eggs, 3 have fertillised! Yay! 2 didnt and 1 was immature! But we only need one GOOD EGG! So so happy!             I Know its only early days, but i'm so excited!      

Hope you all doing ok, thinking of u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar- MASSIVE CONGRATS MY LADY   well done to both of you lol. 
When is ET? Very very super exited or you
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thank you's Jelly

E.T  could be Monday or Wednesday, thier going to call us again tomorow morning  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow that's FAB! We have three fertilised too the similarities are getting Spooky hee hee  xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations to you both on 3 little embies
morning all
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Well done both of you  
Bring on next week  
Xxxxx


----------



## KazM

Bubble85 said:


> Hey hey hey!!!!
> Ladies - have missed you all lots today!! have been desperate to come on and catch up but felt to ropey earlier to read through the posts I'd missed. Sat chilling on the sofa, Hubby has been a star today and I'm a very pampered Lady, he's even been helping me up the stairs to the loo   !!
> Stacey - I cannot believe your on your final sleep,   how awesomely amazingly fabfrilyfecking tastic !!!!   . Will be having a cheeky quarter glass of wine tomorrow night at 6pm just for you !!!
> I will expect an update on everything from how many airbubbles you disperse right to the color of the mixing needles and step by step account of the first stabbing (it's way more exciting than the first moonlanding footage) . How many days do you DR for again my sweet?? I am so so so so so so excited
> 
> Amy - Love your posts hun, you sound so like me at times its scary  ! Cannot wait for you to be starting too! How's Marcus holding up is he getting nervous? Hope the old witch gets a wriggle on, and as for the wedding... If you want some wine/drink have some! Of course moderation is important but *ONE* day won't hurt your eggies and hopefully this may be your last social event minus a hitchhiker       If anyone questions you say that a wise wise woman said ''screw them''    I think you're just fab and can't wait to see you get started making way to your dreams xxx
> 
> Goldbunny - How's stimming going? , try and send you some positive thoughts from here everyday! Sending Follie growing thoughts and so much                       they'd need a flat bad lorry to deliver it! you could litterally fill a car park
> 
> Mel - Any news from your end? You're so caring and and generally fab any lady would be so lucky to get your eggies  hope that you're starting in no time
> 
> Hope - Hope that all is good where you are! and that you're feeling less stressed and more yourself
> 
> Willow - My EC buddy! Congratulations on your eggies         FAB news about your mans count too !! the lil guys are clearly as keen to get going as you are  !! Were you awake ?? I was asleep for EC, I came round asking where everyone had gone and when they'd ''do it''
> 
> AFM: I had 7 eggies, 5 of which were mature enough for ICSI so hopefully 5 lil fighters will start their journey tonight, feels so odd to think me and Daves baby Bean might be starting to develop into little cells as we sleep tonight. I've never been this close to being a mummy and I'm so gratefull to my clinic for getting us this far, now it's down the lil eggies and simmers to fight for us
> Will update tomorrow when we get ''THE CALL''
> 
> Hope/Gertie/Lou/Kaz/Any one I've missed (I blame the lingering anaesthetic) - All the best ladies! sending lots of luck/love and light your way
> 
> xxxxx


So glad all went well for you hun. Thanks for best wishes xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble, thats super duper news, and yea kind of spooky, but so happy 4 u both.                  
Its so exciting. Lets keep wishing on them stars they keep growing, and we get B.F.P's! xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies my down reg injection was fine can't believe it!
Roll on the next one sending you all my love and luck. 
Bubbles and willowstar hope your embies continue to grow strong


----------



## hopepaige

STACE so so excited for you love i no thoses injecs are not nice but i just think of the goal and i love it  

BUBBLES AND WILLOWS OUR "03 EMBIES" LADIES 
A huge CONGRATS to you both    bring on et dates  

as for everyone else hope your all doing well, having an awesome weekend and keeping safe

lots of    from down under in sunny sa


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope xxxx feeling excited!!! Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace its so so so exciting makes it all feel so real.... Super excited for u all this week there is so much happening on this thread....


----------



## AmyHF

Well ladies, decided to have a few drinks at the wedding yesterday, no comments from my mother, few looks from my dad but told him that a little bit won't hurt, and it is a wedding! Had a great day/night, Karen looked amazing, Nigel looked acceptable (seriously, he looked great!) and I managed not to be a COMPLETE baby-hog with the gorgeous little 7week old..... cousin? second cousin? cousin once removed? Marcus's cousins baby anyway!


Oh. And that witch decided to show her face this morning!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AMY - Yay for the witches arrival, that is it YOU ARE OFFICIALLY READY TO START!!!     whats next Eeeeek! 

Hope - Love n hugs chickadee xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Thank you!!! And congrats on your lil embies! Do u no when u have ET?

I've got to call the clinic tomorrow and make an appt to collect the drugs! Sooo exciting! Means I will have to excuse myself from the wedding on Friday to stab myself in the tummy though!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Maybe tomorrow (Mon) or if they make it to blast Weds   . I am possitive, but also just taking it a day at a time as no guarantees in this game  . Waiting for todays update


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy - hurrah! A new start for you! You might have the first injection tomorrow then.  

Hello hope, how's you sweetie   missed ya  

Bubble, not long now  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Jelly my PMA Princess 

Considering going out n about but still so bloated I look bout 4 months preggers and it is NOT comfy


----------



## Jelly.B

It's good to move around tho sweetie, get the blood flow going. I know it's nicer and comfy to sit on sofa, but you heal quicker by moving  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

true did go for a wander yesteday (round the supermarket of all places) may do some pottering in the garden


----------



## Jelly.B

So very excited!!!! Will they call you today to say what day they think you will have ET?
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar, how you doing today? Thinking of you  
Xxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's everyone! 

Staceyemma, well done on your first jab! So excited 4 u! Them injections really not that bad r they once u start  

AmyHF, sounds like u had a lovely time at the wedding, and u did right aving a little drinky, wont hurt  Glad yor witchy as finally decided 2 show up, your going 2 start then soon, ooh so excited. Good times!  

Jelly. How r u Luv?  

Bubble! Be so wierd if our E.T ends up been on same day, that will b spooky  

hopepaige, how r u doing  Luv  


AFM, embrologist called again this morning, and our 3 lickle embryo's r doing good, and ave started 2 grow n seperate! So so happy 
Thier going 2 ring in morning n let us know how thier doing, n possibly tell us 2 go through for the E.T, if not tomorow, Wednesday! 
Tummy don't feel as bad 2 day, even been a little walk around a market, n some shops. Back home now waiting 4 yummy Sunday grub 2 cook!    

Hope everyone else ok? And aving a nice Sunday.....xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar, hurrah!!! Well done you sweetie   you must be over the moon  

Can't wait for what tomorrow news will bring  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow that's fab, sending loads of love and growing magic to your lil embies, three's the magic number      
We're in tomorrow for ET!!      hopefully my lil bean is in there waiting to come home in my tummy. Tomorrow I will be PUPO XXX


----------



## Jelly.B

PUPO 
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

all the best for tomoz bubbles
tomoz you will be officially pupo
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

Oooh, congrats bubble! PUPO is great, Hopefully I'll be heading into PUPO territory at the same time as you are getting your BFP!!


----------



## AmyHF

I do have a quick question for you more experienced ladies though....

What is the best type of diet to follow at the moment? I've heard plenty of milk (yuck), protein and oily fish (not going to happen, can't make myself eat it!) and you have spoken of barzil nuts before now. I thought we were supposed to avoid nuts in case it gave the child a peanut allergy? Marcus is also looking into ways of reducing starch and carbohydrates in our diet, is that the right thing to do? Apparently caffeine and tea is also to be avoided apparently.


----------



## goldbunny

positive energy for bubble and willowstar for ET xxx hope your little embryos get comfy

jelly you are so full of positivity it is most cheering  

AFM, bored, restless, stimming, worrying about every last symptom for no reason other than trying to make the time go faster, can't focus or concentrate, can't sleep enough, posting randomly to the forums but then wishing i had said something actually useful or interesting, just praying i'm actually going to respond to the drugs but a bit nervous because i'm on 450 gonal F and many people seem to be on much lower doses.. still worried i'm going to be told we're doing something wrong! Shouldn't complain really it has been mostly sunny here and we had a nice roast chicken dinner... 

hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## goldbunny

amy i am not sure about the diet thing but i am trying to avoid junk food and eat more healthily. it's tough though, keep fancying cake and biscuits and stuff. i think carbohydrates are ok as long as they are mainly wholegrain or vegetable - it's good to get plenty of fibre for hormonal balance and good digestion, it's refined flour and sugar that is more of a thing to worry about reducing. I have been trying to have a bit more protein but i don't see any benefit from going mad over it.  a little protein as part of each meal sounds like a good idea though. It seems like a good excuse to treat myself to chicken and salmon and stuff for lunches. Any idea if chili is a bad idea? I eat quite a lot of chili flavoured things usually but i don't know if it is a bad idea when having tx. I've also been trying to catch a little sun to make sure i have vitamin D.


----------



## AmyHF

So far we're looking at omlettes, tuna bakes with wholewheat pasta (which we have anyway) Chilli with wild rice (again, already in there). It's mainly seeming to be the 'convenience' foods, kievs, crispy pancakes, frozen veggies etc which we need to cut out. Marcus is going to try me with mackerel and cous-cous at some point this week... retching from the Kiddy area to follow soon!  

My biggest problem is all my favourite veggies and fruits (inc drinks) seem to contain vitamin A, so I'm only able to have a little bit of each. Fortunately it did give me the perfect excuse as to why I didnt eat my pate yesterday.... hehehe  

Starting to get nervous now, I know full well the clinic wasn't open to make appointments today, but I still left a message saying that I would be calling tomorrow morning to make an appointment!


----------



## goldbunny

oh god i haven't had a crispy pancake for years and i am just sitting here feeling so peckish. I wonder if i can have cheese on toast or whether that's really junk food.. hmm...


----------



## hopepaige

BUBBLES ET TOMORROW… WAHOOOOOOOO SUPER EXCITIING      SENDING ALL THE    AND       AND ALL THE BEST FOR TOMORROW. WILL BE THINKING OF YOU ALL DAY AND CANT WAIT TO RENAMBE BUBBLE "PUPO"   

WILLOWS WAHHOOO GIRL ITS ALL HAPPENING…   ITS ALL HAPPENING FOR YOU…   TOMORROW :0 OR WED SUPER EXCITED CANT WAIT FOR YOU UPDATES 

STACE HOW DID DAY 2 OF INJECS GO STILL GOING STRONG  

HEY BECKY.. WAHOO FINALLY GET TO SEE PEBBLES SO EXCITED FOR YOU LOVE, AWATING YOUR NEW PIC

GOLDBUNNY I WAS JUST TOLD TO KEEP OFF THE SUGAR AND CAFFEINE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE (WHICH WAS HARD CAUSE I LOVE MY COFFEE ) AND THEN JUST EAT IN MODERATION BUT HEALTHY… GOOD LUCK SWEETIE AND ENJOY THE FOOD STILL   

HEY AMY WAHOOO FOR AF.. WE MUST BE ONLY LADIES TO BE HAPPY FOR AF… SO IT’S THE WEEK SUPER EXCITED
1 DRINK NEVER HURT ANYONE  CANT WAIT FOR THE NEWS AFTER YOU CALL TOMORROW... 

MEL HOW U DOING? HOPE YOUR GETTING BETA, TAKE ALL YOUR VITS NOW>>>>

LOU LOU HOW PREGGIES GOING? 

GERTIE SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU GUYS LOVE AND THAT MIRACLE HEARTBEAT FLATTERING AWAY 

HEY JELLY HOW U LOVE? IM DOING GOOD BUSY BUSY PACKING U NO HOW THAT GOES.. ALWAYS LOVE READING YOUR COMMENTS YOUR GIVE EVERYONE SO MUCH HOPE AND LOVE

WELL LADIES THIS LINK IS SUPER SUPER BUSY SOOOOO MUCH HAPPENING. SENDING YOU ALL THE BEST FROM SUNNY SA FOR THIS NEW EXCITING WEEK AND WILL DEF BE KEEPING UP TO DATE WITH YOU ALL


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, if you dont like fish, perhaps take fish oil capsules daily.....? Obv not as good as fish itself, but anything helps right. Milk is imp, not only thru your 2ww, but also during tx as drugs can be harsh on your bones. Not saying you need to drink 1l a day.. There is a lot of different views on this, on how much you should drink, in my opinion one glass per day is enough, maybe two once you in the 2ww. Do you not like milk? Could you maybe make your own protein drink?? Mix anything like yogurt, fruit, ice and milk? Peanut butter if you like that...

When it comes to following a certain diet, I'd say just eat healthy, rather than to cut things out. Plenty of eggs, chicken, fish in your diet is best, my opinion only, here again, if you don't like fish, have you tried corn? Loads of protein in that... Just to vary it a little lol.
The reason why some of us eat brazil nuts is because it is meant to support the lining during stims and 2ww. 5 per day is plenty and will not be of any danger to your 'child'

There is so many different views on caffeine.... Some say no caffeine, some say a little won't hurt. Ppl say that their doctor has said no caffeine, but they still eat chocolate..... I think a little caffeine isn't going to ruin or change the outcome of your cycle. Recent study I read lately even said that one cup a day could help support ivf! I have also read that a cup a day is good for men and their swimmers. This is only my opinion, you have to chose what is right for you Hun.

Hope this helps a little. I'm no expert tho lol, and my cycle didn't work! So be aware hehe
Xxx

Goldbunny, I'm sure your body is doing what it's meant to do. I had sooo many restless night during last tx, your head is so full of things so no wonder really. And it's only normal for you to read into any little twitches or sign. We all do it lol. When do you have your scan? Once you had that and you can see what's happening I'm sure you be very exited.
Your doc knows what he's doing I'm sure. There are prob different reasons why he put you on a higher dose.
You are so close now tho   hang on in there

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, I love chilli too!! I would say no to chilli during 2ww tho
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and goldbunny, you are absolutely right on the D vit comment. D vit is actually quite imp. If anyone talking it as in vits, take pills with fatty food, or in liquid whenever. D vit is something you can actually take in a higher dose then recommended as won't do any sort of harm and is good or you
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble!v

E.T TOMOROW YAY! So super excited 4 you both


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy

I find the healthy eating side of it really hard, i love chocolate n I'm a Tea Belly.

All i ave done is had a glass a milk a day, n had one or two cups a Tea a day. Been eating more veg than normal, and just basically cut out the junk. But still treat my self every so often. Ive been eating a lot of sweet corn, n garden peas. And Ive erd peanut butter is good when aving Treatment, n something about pineapple, but not sure. I'm rubbish when it comes to food, i cant even cook, haha 

Hubby's the cook in our house xxxx

I think if u just cut out junk, eat plenty fruit n veg, n cut down the coffee n tea you should b ok when anyone going through ivf.... xxxxxxxxxx


Ps. Its a bit of an embarrassing question , but since E.C Ive been gettin really bad wind pains, i dont no if its anything 2 do with the fact Ive been aving to ave those progesterone gels up my lady garden every morning, could this b a side effect do u thinks? I had a bit of the runs earlier 2 ? i know i will b sore from e.c, but the wind pains are different, their painfull, n my tummy feels really swollen


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar, will ET be wed for you do you think??  

Pineapple juice is for lining, but only meant to be had in small doses. Basically the juice and brazil nuts contain selenium which can support the lining. You could however take selenium tablets instead if preferred.
Obv all of this is only worth doing if you believe in it  

Bad tummy can be because of gel yes. It should get better Hun. The swollen tummy is prob because of tx itself, you end up having a lot of fluid in your body. Try and have some protein, eggs and so on, also a bit of salt might help... And lots of water  

All this talk about healthy food as made me want super naughty stuff haha... So just ordered an indian lol  
I'm a nightmare I know!!
Xxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thanks Jelly, your so helpfull,     

You deserve something naughty luv, enjoy it. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx            

I'am not sure if E.T Tomorow or wednesday, they just said they would ring early in morning and let us know. If its going 2 b tomorow we ave 2 go through 4 about 12 they said. Ill let u knows. Thanks 4 all your support, your Ace!

TOP BANANA  XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar, soooo excited for you  
Big week ahead for some ladies here  

Hope, hello my dear, sooo jealous you have sun sun sun lol. Happy packing for you  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

jelly yeah it is kinda strange since winter is or should be on the way  

you no you should write a book because you are so full of knowledge about ivf its just amazing.. you are so clued up.    how are you doing love?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I only give my own opinion on things lol, doesn't mean Im right  

I'm good ta, Been doing lots of garden work this weekend as sun been out but rather cold! 
You starting new cycle on next af? How you feeling? 
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I HAVE LEARNT LOTS FROM YOU SO THANKS LOVE  

YEAH SO FAR LOOKS THAT WAY SHOULD BE IN 2 WEEKS TIME.
GOING TO GYNI THIS SAT ACTUALLY TO DISCUSS WITH HIM AND SEE WHAT HIS OPINION IS

IT WILL BE "FET" THIS TIME AS WE HAVE 3 FROSTIES WAITING PATIENTLY    

HOW ARE YOU FEELING IN YOURSELF


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh wow Hun, good for you!! That's soon!!   hurrah  

Yes I'm good, ovaries starting to feel much better now, not as sensitive phew! Reckon I might wait a few months to before next tx, just want to enjoy myself a little  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

BRILLIANT GREAT THAT YOUR FEELING BETA IN GENERAL... 
I NO THE FEELING ABOUT ENJOYING LIFE I WENT A BIT WILD TRYING TO HIDE THE PAIN IN DEC
SO HAD TO CALM DOWN THIS YEAR   
HAVE HAD MY LAST CRAZY WEEKEND AND PLAN TO TAKE IT EASY AND TRY CALM DOWN ON THE WINE
IN PREPARATION...   GONNA BE A HARD ONE I MUST SAY THOUGH  

YEAH IM TRYING TO KEEP BUSY CAUSE THE END OF THE MTH SEEMS SOOO FAR AWAY.
EASY TO KEEP BUSY BY JUST READING THIS THREAD SUCH SUCH EXCITING TIMES WITH 
EVERYONE


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, love the wino!! And find it hard to give it up too, but for a good cause yeah  

You will be just fine sweetie   and good to keep busy.
Sending you loads and loads of positive wibes 
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

AND TO YOU LOVE
KEEP THE OVARIES AND YOURSELF SAFE AND WHO NO"S SOON YOU MAY NEED TO HAVE 1 EXTRA GLASS OF WINE FOR ME    AND THEN A LAST ONE BEFORE YOU START YOUR BIG JOURNEY    SO MUCH POSITIVE VIBES HAPPENING ON HERE AT THE MOMENT ITS GOTTA BE OUR TURN SOMETIME SOON DONT YOU THINK


----------



## Jelly.B

Of course   we will all get there!!,  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Night night beta get some sleep before this new week.


----------



## staceyemma

Morning everyone  
Missed u all  
Day 3 of down reg today   and feeling ok had some af type pains last night   but I've been on  he pill back to back for the past 5-6 weeks with no break so I should have a period soon or will the suprecur stop that for a few days?
Im right in thinking that I need to have a bleed before baseline scan aren't I?
Feeling slightly warm today   but drinking plenty of water so prob a few trips to the loo today  
So how are you all and did you have a fab weekend? I had a really lovely weekend

Good luck for transfers today girls x
xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Just a quicky 2 say, our egg transfer is going 2 b today, got to be at Jessops for 12oclock  

Very nervous excited and over emotinal, ill come back later n let u all knows and read back posts later 

Hope everyone ok

Good Luck Bubble


----------



## staceyemma

Good Luck Willowsstar!!!!!  

How exciting!     xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Good luck to Bubble and Willow!    for you both!

AFM, I've left a message with the clinic for them to call me back to say when I can get an appointment, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## melloumaw

GOOD LUCK BUBBLES AND WILLOWSTAR
all the best today


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG I'm soooo excited, it's all happening now!!
Bubble and Willowstar, best of luck for today!!! On my day of transfer nurse kept telling me to relax, however I found it ever so hard doing so when you have a full bladder! Told them I might pee in docs face if I relax, the look the doc gave me hehehe....

Amy, hurrah! Can't wait to hear more   bet you will start today or tomorrow, hurrah!

Stacey, yes you are indeed correct, you will get an af even tho on buserelin. Mine came around day 7 I think.

Wow, what an exciting week ahead!! Lots happening!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly  why does your bladder have to be full?

Had af type pains last night which was weird so maybe in a few days she will appear  
Early night for me tonight as it's Alton Towers tomorrow woo hoo!  

xx


----------



## AmyHF

TBH, tomorrow would be easier, simply cause I've got less appointments in tomorrow to rearrange!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, it only needs to be full on ET day itself. Apparently easier for the doctor to find the best location, and also makes the whole procedure less stressful on the lining.
I'm not very good with full bladder  

Wow, you will have a wicked day tomorrow  

Amy, soon soon soon  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm not good with a full bladder either   I hope they don't make me laugh  

My step sister gave me my birthday present a beany belly cuddly donkey.
He's made from chenille and is really cuddly. His arms and legs wrap wrap around my belly.
You can put him in the microwave to warm him up- I thought it would be perfect for stimms...
His name is Boofie


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, that really made me giggle! Sooooo cute   lol  

I'm off out for a bit, speak soon lovely ladies
Xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Wednesday afternoon!


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Good Luck Willow & Bubbles for today.

Stacey - happy Birthday & have a good time at Alton Towers!!!!!

Hope - cant believe you will be starting in a couple of weeks

Amy- glad the witch has arrived and you have your appointment on Wed

Jelly, Mel, becky - hope you all well

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy - WOW!!! That's brill Hun, you must be pleased
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Pleased. Nervous. Excited. Fighting the urge to call my mother and let her know.

Dancing in my seat (people are looking at me like I'm crazy!)


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies  

Hope evryone is well, lots of lvoe & luck to bubble & willowstar for et today

woohoo amy 

Loving the thread at the mo, so positive 

Hope everyne had a great  weekend

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello there Becky!
Long time no speak 

Went for a walk about town at lunch and felt a bit wibbly wobbly  
Great news Amy  
Hey Gertie!

xx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - doh me   its your birthday & alton towers tomorrow not today, blame me hormones & age !!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest

hey stace   hee hee  

Ive just realised i havent had sex for about 14 weeks !! Sorry tmi lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - i dont think you will be having it anytime soon either look what happened the last time i had it,    told DH thats it staying away from me now until after Dec 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Haha  

Im starting to dream about it lol

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

I realised yesterday that I spent a fortune on Ann Summers at a hen party, and my stuff hasn't arrived yet! By the time it's 'safe' for us to have special cuddles (as the older lady in the office terms it) I won't bloomin' fit in it!


----------



## Gertie5050

they say when your pregnant you have strange dreams Becky, or maybe your dreams are trying to tell you something, like your missing it  

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

amy- special cuddles, i like that   when did you order your stuff from Ann Summers


----------



## Guest

Oh amy how annoying !! You will have to make up for it afterwards  

Yes i think maybe i am missing it, i wasnt really that bothered before especially in the run up to starting tx as i just didnt feel 'sexy' or anything. But i think i am maybe missing it lol

xxx


----------



## Guest

Im going to strat calling it special cuddles lol

My teddy bear on my ticker has moved loads  

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i feel a lot sexier since becoming pregnant and thats prob the same for you hun, all those sexy hormones busting moves in your body. 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

I bought it at the end of March, hadnt really thought about the timing etc, was just having fun with the girlies! Well, I think it is quite stretchy, so I may be ok...  

Fortunately I can still cook my parents a meal with the Penis Pasta!


----------



## staceyemma

I want penis pasta!!!!!


----------



## Gertie5050

amy - you do make me laugh   penis pasta 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

I was toying with serving it with meatballs.....


----------



## Gertie5050

yes that would be very apt - penis pasta with meatballs, im sure your parents would love it    

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon all
we got penis pasta for xmas from a friend, opened it in front of the children when the eldest turned round and asked if we could all share the "penne" pasta we cracked up and told her it was "special" pasta just for us bless her


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Everyone!

Penis Pasta! Thats so funny. I once bought my mam some 4 xmas as a joke  

Bubble hope u ok, n your E.T went ok

Amy, glad yor A.F as arrived so pleased 4 u, good luck honeybee  

Jelly, Hope u ok luv. 

Melloumaw, hope u ok 2  

Hope, thinking of u luv, wont b long untill u start  

Gertie and Becky, hope u both oks  and babybumps   

Stacyemma, hope stimming going ok, and Happy Bday 4 tomorow, enjoy Alton Towers  


And Thanks 2 everyone 4 all the goodlucks!     

AFM , E.T went well, it was  wierd, but amazing! So now our lickle Embryo is sat snug in my womb, hope its comfy. Never thought we would get this far. So Happy, but scared at the same time.   


    2 U ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOO WILLOW IS PUPO    

AND BUBBLES SURE YOU ARE DOING JUST AS GOOD AND JOINING WILLOW IN THE PUPO CLUB…..          
NOW YOU GIRLS TAKE CARE OF YOU AND THOSE PRECIOUS EMBIES   

OH AMY WHAT BRILLIANT NEWS…   WED THE DAY THE NXT STEP…  

STACEY DAY 3 ALMOST OVA ALREADY.. SO EXCITING.    
A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR YOU TOMORROW    , HAVE A GREAT DAY AT THE TOWERS…  

GERTIE HOW ARE YOU LOVE.. HOW YOUR PREGGIE SYMTOMS TREATING YOU?  

AND LOU HOW U LOVE 

BECKY HOW ARE YOU LOVE BESIDES MISSING THE SEX   
2 MORE SLEEPS TILL YOU GET TO SEE PEBBLES SUPER SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU LOVE   

GOLDBUNNY AND LOU,  HOPE YOUR ALL WELL  

JELLY HOW ARE YOU LOVE?   WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO?

HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED DINNER TONIGHT WITH YOUR PENIS PASTA AND  ALL…  

AFM GOING TO GYNI ON SAT AND HOPE TO BE STARTING WHEN AF ARRIVES IF ALL GOES WELL ROUND THE 29TH… SEEING ALL THE 
EXCITING EVENTS HAPPENING WITH EVERYONE HERE ITS STARTING TO FEEL VERY REAL… 

HAVE A GREAT EVENING EVERYONE


----------



## AmyHF

Nope, no penis pasta at the moment, waiting for the right time!

Ive had tomato and mozzarella Kiev with mushroom rice and peas and sweetcorn


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar and bubble my dear dear PUPO LADIES

Massive congrats, have such good feeling for both of you!!!

Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies, sorry for the distinct lack of Bubblage on here have been either so tired/or running around getting stuff done I haven't had chance to post properly as was desperate to be able to ''chat'' properly   ''Bubble want to talk lots''

Amy - Chicken so happy for you that your time is here!!!! what drugs are you on? did you get your clinic appt?  . So excited for you and Marcus!!  Tx is such a rolercoaster but is also weirdly magical because they are giving us something that there really is no way of quantifying HOPE  that we are so much closer to our dreams becoming a reality 

Jelly- I have decided to  give you the official title of Lady Jelly of Positivity Land!   you also have a key to Fabulouslykickar*eshire   you would be a fab alternate therapist/nurse specialising in IF cause you exude so much energy and possitivity. I know you want a break before next tx but hope that when you are ready we can all give even half the support you've been to me and my mad scatty brain  


Goldbunny - Hey hun how are you?? I'm thinking of you do you have/already had your first monitoring scan? I send some    your way everyday hun! You dont natter here half enough   xxx 

Kazza - Hope you're ok hun, where you up to today (Im so scatterbrained) 

Melloumaw, Hey chick I follow your progress when you add a new post to your thread, thanks for all the well wishes. Love the penis shaped pasta stories! I made some once but over cooked it by accident so it looked more like squiggles  . Do you know how far off starting you likely are??  

Hope- You are such a lil ray of sunshine from SA! I have am brewing lots of fairydust to throw your way ready for your tx! We will be your possitive pep squad so every step of the way you'll feel the love    , When would the witch be due to fly in and see you ready to get your tx mojo flowing??

Gertie and LouLou - Hope your both ok and those precious lil babybumps  are behaving themselves ! Lou how is the double trouble symptoms  Getrie - You MUST be nearing your six week scan. Miss you ladies   

Stacey - HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY , WOO HAPPY BIRHDAY *actually singing here doing it in a Keith Lemmon accent too ...... don't know why*
Happy Birthday ooh yeah                                      (all your presents from me, they're imaginary so can be whatever you want   ) 

Willow - So glad ET went well chick, did they give you a photo of your embie too ?   Mini Willow snuggles in tight. 
How you feeling about the 2ww are you joining a thread, Im really UNSURE as think I may just sit it out here with you fabadabydozie ladies!!
Are they growing your others on? 

AFM - Well one lil embie on board   was magic watching it go in via that little catheter, Hubby looked very misty eyed and I did have a few tears after, was really special and a moment i will treasure no matter what the result cause a lil emby made by me and hubby that was fighting to be a little baby  was coming home, its up to nature now. One Nurse Val (I mention her by name because I actually love her) had done my bloods at earlier scans during my low points when oestrogen wouldnt rise and came into theatre with us for transfer, she said she'd asked after me on EC day but I'd already been discharged so she'd been so happy when she knew she'd see us for transfer of our lil Embie.

Only scare (sorry tmi) I woke up with really sharp pains this morning that lasted about 30 minutes and have been really constipated, I have now managed to ........(must have lost 2lbs)  but I'm scared the pain will have caused cramping and shaken the embryo out is that mental


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I've decided NO cycle thread for me, I think I'd drive myself mad over everyones symptoms and results so untill 1st May YOU will be the sole bearers of my madness


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, I didn't join a thread for 2ww either, far too scary for me! For me it was because they all talk about symptoms and me being me, I would just start comparing myself to others..... Thing is, we all react differently.
Sure you will chse what is best for you, and you can always at any point change your mind. Fab ff!

I'm 100 000% sure you have not done any sort of damage to lil embie Hun  
Might be a side affect from pessaries. Sometimes a hot cup of something can make your tummy 'wake up'  

Reading back, I make myself sound like I'm some sort of expert in all this! Really not the case at all ladies! Sorry if I have made you all eye roll hehe... All info I have is from alot of research on my own, from clinic and a nutritionist. Doesn't mean in any way I'm correct! It's just my views  




Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so nice to hear from you bubbles,im really glad it went well
now dont think im weird or anthing but i dreamt of you last night..............nooooooooooooooo not like that lol.
you had a 1/2 way bump so prob 20 ish weeks,you were reading to your bump "i love you this much" you had a tiny pair of knitted booties on your fingers dancing them on your bump whilst reading(the booties were pink)
just thought id let you know
morning all you lovely ladies
happy birthday stacey
afm well hubby is worried trying soon will skint us but i think we can just about do it put it on visa etc and be clear by august so fingers crossed have day 21's on wednesday so should see mr skull by the end of the month then we'll be transfered to jessops
oh i've got 3 poorly girls who've been up all night badly both ends love em
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

good morning good morning good morning sorry i haven't posted much - the thing is i find it hard to do personals and i tend to look in and think 'i won't post now i'll do it later and do everybody except then somehow it all seems too much.
   for everybody  - typing from padthing so can't do all the emotes,  enjoying following everyone's news. 
afm waiting impatiently for scan tomorrow to see if have grown any follies. worried am not drinking enough, ironic after last week when i was going around feeling like everyone else was drinking too much. totally failing resolution to get masses of sleep and eat properly. weight so bad starting to need bridget jones pants. mainly spending time obsessively reading internet. doing some youtube meditations but then also ending up watching stuff about eating antioxidants and supplements i would turn into a complete lunatic if i only could summon the energy to move backside off chair/bed to buy 'things i should be eating'.have spent last four days wondering if there is a can of pineapple in the kitchen cupboard, but not so much as to actually bother going to look, then i think good grief what possible difference could one can make anyway. aw sweet min the monster has just climbed onto my bed. dh must have fed her. bit worried that she might be aggressive towards ababy if i had one, but i really shouldn't talk about the b word - likely to get hopes up. though it is hard not to. i understand the idea of not joining a 2ww thread, i am not sure i would want to,but i have been enjoying my cycle bud thread. 
have to stop now it is hard to type on this thing. xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - NEVER apologise for passing on advice/tips I know I'm 10000% gratefull for it, after all advice is just that, we can choose which bits fit and I've learnt quite a few things from you that if we need a second cycle I would 100% look into esp nutritional in light of egg quality.   

Mel - Hugest hug in the world, I will hope and pray your dream is a lil sign for us that somewhere down the line our dream is getting close   it has made me cry as I was driving back from ET yesterday thinking of all the songs and books I will play/read for my bump one day (glad its my day off with all these happy tears   ) Sorry to hear the girls are poorly   I bet you're all absolutely worn out this morning? are they feeling any better this morning? I will send them and you lots of healing thoughts today when I have my relax time  But hopefully you've survived the worst   So it could be end of May/June then realy   they get you matche uber quick some lady is going to be a very lucky recipient xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, ivf sure isn't cheap is it! Glad you hae a plan forward tho so that's good, makes you feel better yeah  
Eeekkkkk for sick children, hope they get better soon.

Goldbunny, wish you all the best for tomorrow   think all these thoughts are part of ivf  
Personally, I think everything is good in small measures   don't worry about the weight tho Hun, last thing you need to do. You will sort it one way or another. I'm still carrying around my extra weight... But I'm a lazy lazy person hehe.
I'm ever so positive you will have some nice follies growing down there!  
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies

Bubble - im sure you havent dislodged embie so dont worry, it is very nerve wracking going to the toilet after et. I had a wee straight away cos was so desperate and i actually looked to see if it had come out lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

update re girls not well at all,middle one went to school as she has 100% attendance so by turning up this wont be affected naughty but bless her for wanting to go
eldest and youngest have bowls and look shocking so i've got the day off to airate the house lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - We forgive you for not posting much   it can be a busy thread, I try and check in one the cycle thread to get an idea of where you're upto but I find it so overwhelming as Im terrified I'll miss someone and they'll feel snubbed (as if they care if I write back     ) 

What time is your scan tomorrow sweet heart?   that you have some fab lil follicles, remember its quality not quantity that counts, (or at least thats what I told myself, as regardless we could only have 1 transfered under NHS) 
I found buying a two litre bottle of water and filling it with weak squash worked as I worked my way through it during the day/evening in between the odd de-caff tea and could easily see where I was up to. 

I couldn't help but chuckle at your description on diet while during tx, I'll let you in on something, I'm normaly an amazingly healthy eater, I lost a stone before starting tx and would litterally have looked like a vegetable/fruit cross species within another few months, however as soon as I started DR it fell apart.. my life has been cake, pasties, and chocolate... it's a wonder I've not turned brown so dont feel alone in that one  , the weight gain though (   laughs again at Bridget Jones Pants Comment) is 70% linked to stimming drugs I guarantee it I have trousers that  were loose 3 weeks ago but uncomfortably tight now esp as I got nearer and nearer EC as you bloat alot (using a normal period a woman can gain between 3 and 7lbs in retention) I think stimming is very similar in that your body requires alot more fluid to support the follicles so dont be too hard on your waist line  
I'm sure the monster would addapt just fine and be happy to have another lil human to possess   

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Is it Stacey's birthday?? Omg, how could I have missed that if so lol!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POPPET

XXXXXXX


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday again Stace, hope youre having a fab day at The Towers

xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY 

Congratulations BUBBLE! Woo Woo!         So happy 4 u both, and yea I'm just going 2 stick 2 this thread 

Mel, hope your kids feeling better, and I noticed u mentioned Doctor Skull, he his our consultant also at Jessops, he's very nice, and he was the one who put our little Embryo in me yesterday, i was a little embarrassed, but him and all the nurse's were really nice and kept chatting 2 me and Hubby! I hop your appointment goes OK luv, 

Hope everyone else OK, I'm so tierd 2 day, must be emotionally drained or something. Got 2 go back 2 work tomorrow n not looking forward 2 it, but at least it will keep me busy

Anyway lots of love 2 u all n hugs, sorry not staying on ea long, think I'm going 2 ave a nap Zzzzzzz! Ill post later xxxx


----------



## Guest

Congrats on being pupo willow star, take it easy hun and get some rest

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

time for your OH to run around after you willow lol
I've only met Mr skull once but really liked his matter of fact no rubbish approach i actually found it quite comforting.really wanted him as he has worked with lord Robert Winston so that definitely swung it for me
take care ladies
mel x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Mel

Ooh i didnt know that about Robert Winston,   and yea he his really nice, him and Hubby were talking about cars while he was popping our Embie in HaHa, i was just layed there with legs a kimbo, thinking wot? This is wierd 
xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

willow this is from the 2008 webpage for jessops
Mr Jonathan Skull - Consultant in Reproductive Medicine and Clinical Director of the Centre. . Mr Skull previously worked with Professor Lord Robert Winston at the Hammersmith Hospital, where he was the Senior IVF co-ordinator before returning to Sheffield as a Clinical Lecturer in the University of Sheffield.


----------



## hopepaige

WILLOW AND BUBBLES OUR 2 PUPO LADIES      

WILLOW HOW ARE YOU DOING
AND BUBBLES SEE YOU ARE BACK, WAS SO QUIET YESTERDAY MISSED YOU GIRL BUT SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU GUYS SUCH EXCITING TIMES AHEAD     
BUBBLES I DON’T THINK THAT LITTLE MIRACLE INSIDE IS GOING ANYWHERE SO U DON’T WORRY MY LOVE    

AMY GOOD LUCK AT APPOINTMENT TOMORROW  

GOLDBUNNY GOOD GOOD LUCK FOR SCAN TOMORROW   HOPE THERE ARE LOTS OF LITTLE FOLLIES GETTING READY FOR YOU   BUT ALSO REMEMBER AS LONG AS THEY ARE QUALITY  AS IT ONLY TAKES 1    

JELLY HOW ARE YOU MY LOVE ? WHATS NEWS… DON’T EVER THINK YOU SAY TO MUCH DO YOU NO THAT YOU HAVE PROBABLY PROVIDED ME WITH MORE INFO AND ADVISE ON HERE THAN I COULD EVERY IMAGINE… THAT’S WHAT FF IS ALL ABOUT IS IT NOT? AND YOU ARE JUST AN AMAZING LADY ALWAYS READY TO SHARE ANY INFO AT ANY TIME AND IM SURE IM TALKING FOR THE OTHER LADIES AS WELL BUT I THANK YOU SO SO MUCH FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT  

MEL HOW ARE YOU AND YOUR GIRLS DOING GET BETA SOON I HOPE…   ONLY YOU AND AND DH WILL NO WHEN TIME IS RIGHT AND THEN EVERYTHING ELSE WILL JUST FALL INTO PLACE    
I NO ABOUT THE FINANCIAL SIDE OF THINGS. HERE IN SA OUR MEDICAL SYSTEMS DONT ALLOW FOR IVF OR ANY SORT OF FERTILITY TREATMENTS AT ALL. ANYWHERE IN THIS COUNTRY IS IS SELF FUNDED   SO I NO HOW IT FEELS...

STACEY HOW WAS YOUR BIRTHDAY AND THE TOWERS HOPE YOU HAD AN AWESOME DAY AND GOT SPOILT SPOILT….  

GERTIE AND LOU HOW ARE YOU PREGGIE LADIES DOING?   

BECKY WAHOOOOOO ITS SCAN DAY TOMORROW SUPER SUPER EXCITED CANT WAIT FOR YOU UPDATED NEWS AND PHOTIE   

SORRY HAVENT BEEN ON DURING THE DAY BUT WORK IS SUPER CRAZY RIGHT NOW AND SO AT NIGHT TIME I COME DO A CATCH UP 
AFM WELL READING ALL THE EXCITING EVENTS HAPPENING ON THIS THREAD I FEEL LIKE THERE IS NOTHING THAT COULD BRING ME DOWN RIGHT NOW… GOIN ON SAT TO CLINIC TO ARANGE FOR MY DRUGS SO EXCITED AND THEN GOTTA WAIT PATIENTLY FOR THAT BLADY WITCH TO ARRIVE… SUPPOSED TO BE AROUND THE 29TH OR SO SO IM HOPING AND PRAYING SHE ARRIVES ON TIME... CANT BELIEVE IM DOING THIS AGAIN. MADE THE DECISION AND NOW ITS TIME TO GET THIS BODY READY FOR MY PRECIOUS EMBIE TO COME MAKE HIM/HERSELF AT HOME  LOOK AT ME JUMPING SO FAR AHEAD WELL WE ARE ALLOWED TO DREAM IM SURE?   

HOPE YOUR ALL HAVING A GREAT EVENING AND BRING ON WEDNESDAY AND ALL THE NXT STEPS FOR ALL THE LADIES


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, wow, roll on Saturday for you!! You sound soooooo positive - LOVE IT! and just LOVE your long emails! You are such a caring person sweetie. We are all behind you, and with you all the way. So much happening on this thread I just know its a run up of LOADS BFP!
COME ON GIRLS, LET'S DO IT!!!  

Beckyboo, seems like I keep missing you on here   feel like i haven't spoken to you for ages!! Big day for you tomorrow, can't wait to hear all about it  

Goldbunny, wish you all the best for your scan too. Come back and share your great news with us  

Mel, hope kids feeling better Hun and day inside hasn't sent you bonkers lol. Will you e home tomoz too? Sending you hugs  

Stacey, hope you had a fab day sweetie! How's the injections going??! Have such good feelings for you, have good feelings for allof us!!!  

Amy, it's THE day tomorrow!!!! How you feeling girl Sending you soooooo many positive wibes!! EXCITING TIMES AHEAD!  

I'm away all day tomorrow but back in eve so will catch up on all your updates then. CAN'T WAIT! LOVE IT!

Lots of love and cuddles
Xxxxxxxxx

Willow and bubble, my dear dear PUPO girls, how are you? Hope you both taking it easy!   I'm soooooo excited!!!


----------



## AmyHF

Ummm, will the fact that me and the DH appear to be coming down with a case of the sniffles affect treatment?? We are both sniffing a bit, have been for a couple of days now..... 

 that it doesnt stop tx!

Other than that I'm trying not to get too excited as I know that there is still a long way to go and that things can still go wrong. Tried some mackerel and cous-cous tonight. Gave the mackeral to Marcus and ate about half the cous-cous. Stuck to cod instead!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, morning    tx won't be affected by your cold, don't worry.
I'm sure you get more excited as time goes on Hun, positive thoughts all around  
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you for your lovely birthday messages girls  

I'm soo soo tired today, the drugs are startign to work I think as been really moody, crying and hot flushes. Thought I would escape any side effects.
I coudl fall asleep right now typing this in fact  

I drove to and from Alton Towers which was a stressful expereicne I dont liek driving on motorways anyway so I was really worn out at the end of the day and very teary. Everythign seemed like hard work yesterday   noone was organosed, hubby had to drive the other car so I had to drive car number 2 with the sat nav I got lost twice so you can imagine I was swearing a fair bit yesterday! 
I was drivin down the motorway in a vest top with the windows down I was rather warm  
I felt pretty weak and tired concentrating on the motorway was hard work.

ALthough a stressful journey there and back I had a good time at Alton Towers it was lovely and sunny and had fun!
Missed you girls.. xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, welcome back sweetie   glad you had a good day, shame re stress and car... But let it all go now, new day  
Bet you will be falling asleep as soon as you get in from work tonight 
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

glad your birthday went well stacey
the lurgy has got me   was hoping to escape it,gotta have bloods at half 10 so back to bed till 10 
hope your all well
stickyvibes to bubbles and willow
love to everyone else
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

My period arrived today does that make a difference to my baseline scan? my baseline scan isn't until 1st may xxx

Hi mel and jelly  
Yes your right very tired I will definitely fall asleep after work


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Dont think so chicken as you will continue injections til then anyway, know a few ladies via here who bled earlier into DR but if you're even 1% worried call Amanda and she can put your mind at ease   worries are ALWAYS better out than in, hell you're paying them for their advice   XXX

BECKY (EXCITED SCREAMING) AAAArrrrrrrGGGGGGGGwwwwwwwwOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! 2 PM                                                                                                                                                         NEW PEBBLES PHOTO!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel :   feel better soon, sending lots of feel better soon vibes


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies

Stace - period wont affect things hun just carry on as you are unless they told you otherwise, then after baseline you will prob start stimms but also carry on with d/r too  Did you get lots of nice pressies?

Bubble - woohoooo thanks hun  How you doing? Hope youre gonnatake it wasy at work today  

jelly - hey hun hows you?

Mel - hope you feel better soon

Hope - hi hun 

Hi to eveyrone woohooo i get to see pebbles today I could cry lol

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for the reassurance girls  
Feeling much calmer today just tired zzzzzz
Woke up at 4am thinking I was blind as it was pitch black...we had a power cut  

Can't wait to hear news of your scan Becky
xx


----------



## Guest

Oh god hun lol, bet that was a bit frightenning !! I had a horrible dream and woke up really confused it wasnt nice.

Glad your feeling better   it is an emotional hormonal journey your going through but we are all here for you  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Becky  
Yes its a big hormonal party going on I think my biody must be a bit pee'd off Ive been on the pill with no period for nealry 6 weeks holding back all those hormones then stoppin the pill and starting the suprecur... no wonder I feel a bit pickled.  

Yes I did have nice gifts perfume, charms for my bracelet and of course my holiday  
Which I am very much looking forward to.

I am so grateful to have all you girls to help me keep my feet on the ground.

I snapped a lot at my sister yesterday which I feel guilty for but she was so annoying and was supposed to be helpign me navigate which she didnt do very well she wasn't up ready to go noone was organised and by the time we set off I was no amused  I got lost twice, the sat nav died 20 miles from Alton Towers and I was just on edge.

Im actually relieved to be at work  
On the way back there was an accident on the M6 I only just made it back in time for my injection I was stressed


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Have a great day, will pop in this eve  

PUPO ladies, take it easy  
Xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

T-4hours!!!!


----------



## AmyHF

T- 2 Hours!


----------



## AmyHF

Must not cuddle drugs all the way home. Must not cuddle drugs all the way home.


----------



## goldbunny

you have remembered the gummy bears amy? I have a nice bag of haribo goldbears and i get one every time i have an injection. I have been enjoying them muchly! Might have to get another bag though cause i sneaked an extra one last night, and as of tonight i have to have three injections a day, sounds like an excuse for 3 bears! but the bag will empty quick!


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hellos

Becky, thinking of u both 2 day, hope scan went ok 

Stacey glad u had a lovely time aprt from travel stress 

Amy, woo woo! So excited 4 u, stabbing time YAY! i Cuddled my bag of drugs on the way home 2, wierd in it! Ive even took pics of the boxs, n everything, hubby thinks ave gone nuts  

Mel, sorry 2 ea u got the bugh now, get well soon xxxxxxx 

Jelly and Hope how r u girls 2 day? xxxx  

Goldbunny, thats cool aving gummy bears, i wish i had, but i had smiley face stickers so i got sum it at least. xxx

Bubble, how's u today, have u bin work? And how do u feel? x 

AFM, well first day back at work, i was kinda looking forward 2 it, but by the end of the day i wished id not gone in, it was not the best of days, n i just felt tierd n like i was going 2 cry all time (stupid i know!) But it was a bit stressfull today 2, a lot of stuff going on, a lot of new starters, so a lot of screaming kids, which normally dont bother me, but not 2 day i just felt like curling up in a ball and going 2 sleep. And allthough i did try 2 take it easy it was hard been at work, as i normally run round like a headless chicken  getting stuff done.
But it was nice 2 see the kids, i do miss em when i'am not in work. 
Anyhow i keep gettin twinges, and my backs really sore. I dont really feel any different yet, but just so scared ive over done it 2 day.
I hope our lickle embryo is ok, love you lickle Embryo! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Willow - I'm sure your lil Embie will be just fine, just rest now you're home!   I get twinges to so dont worry think its our ovaries still settling after all the drugs and EC  Did you hear anymore about the other embies? I have one at the lab thats made it to an early stage blast ( a lil slow) but they're hoping it may be freezable tomorrow   Hope my lil one on board is doing better   !! 

Noticed your test date is the 27th OMD!!! I've been told not to test untill the 1st May 4 days after you   weird how clinics do it differently (maybe its because my hormone levels are always slow risers??) 

XXXXXX

AMY - CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS YOU HAVE YOUR VERY OWN DRUGS NOW!!! WOOOwooo let the stabbing begin, will you do it? or Marcus??

Goldbunny how did the scan go ?


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble

Were the same, got another embie left at the lab, but when they called 2 day they said it had not grown as they would ave liked, thier giving it another night, n then will phone tomorow 2 say if any good 2 freeze or not. poor embie no.2. 

Yea i was told the test will b on 27th, we go there 4 a blood test, n then in the afternoon they let us no the result 

It is wierd how clinics do differently, u would think it would all b same. Anyhow i'm praying, and wishing on all the stars our lickle embies stay strong, n we both get BFP's!     

Good Luck 2 u and your DH XXXXXX 
Take care theN Luv xxxxxxxx ill b in touch soon


----------



## goldbunny

hey bubble   for your lab embie hope it makes it to the freezer

scan went very well, very happy - worried really that getting too happy! promised self was going to be very calm but actually quite excited now - i had 11mm womb lining and 10 follies 5 each side, with a good few of those in the 11-12 mm range so fairly even.. nurse seemed delighted.. considering my antral follicle count was only 4 on one side and 1 on the other, we're doing well.. have to go back friday to see how they are getting on, possibly e/c monday though might be wednesday i have a feeling it is more likely wed. have to start taking menopur as well as the gonal F now though the dose is being lowered on that, so that's 3 injections a night for me.. (sigh) but not for long i hope! x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Goldbunny

Well done on scan, and Oooh getting close now,   
Shame about all the stabbing 4 u Luv 

E.C soon woo woo!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Thats fabulous!!!!!! fingers, toes, eyes and arms crossed for you! sounds fab to me xxx

p.s. I did three jabs everyday and not a bruise


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks willowsstar  
Sounds like you had a day of it too Hun xxx
Rest up pupo lady!
Hey everyone else xxx

Gotta go injection at 8pm! Xx


----------



## hopepaige

HEY LADIES 

SOUNDS LIKE ALL STILL GOING SOOOOO    
BUBBLES AND WILLOW OUR PUPO GIRLS SO HAPPY TO HEAR ALL GOING WELL, ALWAYS GOOD TO KEEP BUSY BUT RELAX AS WELL, K, INSTRUCTIONS COMING THRU FROM SA    

AMY YOU KEEP THOSE DRUGS CLOSE AND SO EXCITED YOUR ON THE GO NOW   

STACEY GLAD YOU HAD A GOOD DAY   DRIVE SOUNDED HECTIC JUST GLAD YOU ARE SAFE... HOPE 8PM WENT WELL   NOT LONG TILL I START WILL MY INJECS TO   

GOLDBUNNY WHAT LOVELY RESULTS FROM TODAY.. BRING ON FRI AND   THOSE FOLLIES WILL BE READY MON  

BECKY HOW DID IT GO TODAY LOVE? HOW IS PEBBLES DOING?  

MEL HOW ARE YOU AND THE FAMILY DOING? HOPE YOUR ALL GETTING BETTER  

JELLY HOW ARE YOU DOING LOVE?  
LOU AND GERTIE HOPE YOUR BOTH TAKING CARE


----------



## staceyemma

Hey hope!!!   When do you start injections?

Feeling ok today got home yesterday at 4pm and had 2 hours sleep which I needed I think  

Need to get organised for this holiday girls now  

xxx hugs and kisses to you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies!  

Goldbunny, ever so so pleased for you!! Just fab news!! I'm getting very excited for you!  
PUPO ladies, hope you well
Stacey, mel and Amy, hope, how are you doing girls??  
Beckyboo, how was scan??. Bet it was amazing  

I will be in bed all day unfortunate, Urk. Didn't have a very good day yesterday. Ended up in hospital for 11hrs so feeling a little sorry for myself as you do hehe. 

Anyway, enough about me! Soooooo excited for you all, loads happening on this thread!!  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey lovely ladies hope u r all having a lovely morning  jelly what's happening? Why were u in the hospital R u ok?    Stace how r u today? All goin so nice an smoothly for u  I start with progynova and prednisone on day 1 of my af ( which I hope is gonna be round the 29th\30th and then bloods and tests 5 days lata... Starting to get super excited suppose will be so much more real when I have the drugs in my hands


----------



## staceyemma

Hope you are ok jelly what happened?  

I'm feeling ok thanks xx

Wow hope it isn't long is it!!! Are you excited you have me and all these super girls for support  

Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace u r all my saving grace u having dried away many of my tears and given my some much faith that together we are all gonna see those little lines giving us our BFP  .  Hug hug. How r u doin love? Becoming a pro at the injections now


----------



## Jelly.B

I was fine one minute, the next I just went white and fainted. After this couldn't get my breathing going properly for hours, scary stuff, and blood pressure refused to get back up lol.

What a waste of a day hehe. I be ok girls  

Wow, hope, not long now!!!!!!!  
Xxxx

IM SO EXCITED......AND I JUST CAN'T HIDE IT...... Tune! Lol
Xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Well, first stabbing done last night, absolute walk in the park! Was a bit nervous (terrified) but just put it against my tummy, then looked away whilst I pushed it in and did the injection.

Got my scan on Sunday to see how I'm getting on and to get my Cetrocide. Marcus can't come so I'm taking the mother in law!

Really feel like crap today though, I've got a cold which is stressing me slightly in case it masks the syptoms of OHSS! Plus I just want to sleep, is that the injections or just me?

 to everyone, and loads of  

Why were you in hospital Jelly? Everything ok?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my ladies ! 
 to all who sail on this thread   I'm in a silly mood today     so I apologise in advance, but hey ho, hopefully my lil day 6 embie will feel the love and snuggle down tight (I deff had enough lining to rival a memory foam matress)  

Jelly - You know I've sent DR Bubbles orders across privately! I'm watching you  . Hope you're the 100% fabulous normal version of yourself very very soon, forgot to say make sure you get three good meals inside that tiny petit frame of yours (at least one must have a trace of chocolate) it's medicine honest !! 

Mel - I hope ceasefire has occured in your digestive system honey   and of course that you made it to the clinic on time for bloods yesterday without catastrophe, will keep you in my thoughts till your nija fit again. bless you L for making it into school though THAT is dedication !! 

Hope - Woweeee ! you're so so close!          for you chicken!!! You'll be starting your jabs about the same time I test! awesomearama or whatski? 

Amy - Did you let go of the bag or did it sleep with you and Marcus ?   How do you feel today? Really couldn't wish more luck and   if I tried. 

Stacey - Naps are good for the soul! xxx

Becky -   thou art awesome 

Goldbunny - morning to you and your fab follies, gosh your EC will be here in no time?!?   

Kazza - How are things with you chicken? 

Hannah/LouLou/Gertie - We miss you oodles please check in soon !


----------



## goldbunny

bubble [email protected] chocolate being a medicine - sounds like a plan  i have been sooo good mind you and not had any since i started stimming! got a cadbury egg (mini egg sort) stashed in the small fridge for egg collection day though! just in case i need cheering up! 

 also this face   pretty much sums up how i feel about the idea of e/c being soon! haha! it could actually be a picture of me!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You've really made me chuckle!   How's the monster? My own littlest monster (I have four house cats) is being very clingy at the minute (and more so than usual) I think she knows something is goin on, in fact all four seem to sit around me at the minute even the one who is very ''non humans'' so I'm hoping they know something lovely I don't


----------



## Guest

Good afternoon lovelies i hope you are all well. Will catch up on everything ive missed in a bit. Been busy here today.

Lots of love, scan was all good, pebbles was very active & waving at us. Updated pic is now on, its not that clear but it is still fantastic lol

Mwahhhhhhhhhhh

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, I love cats!! Had cats all my life. Except thru my old marriage as ex was allergic. Now I have a fab little devil, lol. She's a nightmare tho, vey playful land such a madam

Beckyboo, wow, Hun, that really made me smile   just want to give you a massive hug  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Becks u have bought tears to these eyes of myne  hug hug your photie is beautiful am so so happy and excited for you guys. Pebbles is growing so big


----------



## AmyHF

Aawww, Becky, that's so cute! Can't believe you are 13 weeks already!  

Bubble, yes, I did eventually let go of the bag, as I had to put them in the fridge. Spent part of the evening checking to make sure they were still there(!), looking at my tummy to try and find where I'd done the injections and taking photos of all my drugs! As you can tell, the 'not getting excited' plan lasted long!  

Still debating whether to tell my parents or not.....


----------



## goldbunny

i debated a while about whether to tell my parents and came down on the side of doing so.

reasons not to tell my parents list:
1) don't want to get their hopes up only to have them be disappointed
2) don't want them to keep asking how it is going
3) would be nice to be able to 'surprise' them with a scan photo - pretty sure that horse has bolted once they know one is having tx.
4) slightly concerned they would have moral objections to the idea (still not convinced my mother is on board with that)

reasons to tell parents list:
1) if something goes wrong (however small) and i end up in hospital (eg with an ovarian cyst or something) i'd rather not have to explain it all at that point. 
2) if i'm trying to not drink/eat healthily i don't want them assuming i am preg when i am not, because that is horrible.. 
3) if i'm moody or weird because of the drugs, or tired, or whatever, they'll understand why and not ask questions or accuse me of being menopausal
4) if i leave anything lying around the house (like not clearing my history off the padthing so they look at the internet and get 'fertility friends') or leave notes or hospital appointments lying around, they'll not start asking questions
5) if i have to 'sneak off' for an injection while they are visiting, it won't raise suspicion.
6) this might be a long haul, i could be having up to 3 cycles and it's a long time to be not doing other things: i don't want to constantly fend off questions about why i am not down the jobcentre. I'm too old not to put the TX first at this stage. 
7) if i can't make family events or meet up with them because of TX i won't have to lie about it.


----------



## goldbunny

and a giant air-kiss MWAH! for pebbles!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, nicely put!
Amy, just do what feels right for you Hun

I have decided not to tell parents on my next cycle, but maybe an easy decision for me as none of my family are in this country. Last time there was sonmany questions, eye rolling from sis, worried thoughts their way. I just rather spare them all that this time around, and makes it easier in my head and heart, just to be abe to concentrate on myself
But that's just my feelings
Xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Oh, they know I'm having treatment, just not when! It's mainly cause I think they will be really hurt if they find out I took my mother in law to appointments, whilst they didnt even know.... I always tend to figure secrets will come out at some point.

Mum is away next week looking after my nan, cause she's having a heart operation, so I can use the excuse that I didnt want to add extra stress to her.


----------



## Jelly.B

Just do what feels right for you Amy. Don't worry too much who gets upset and all of that... It's your call  
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Goldbunny I no what u mean, I have decided this time not to tell my family its so much extra stress during the process with all the questions and after my bfn last time hearing the pain in my moms voice and still trying to be strong for dh and myself I just feel its beta to give good news instead of having to give bad news lata. She nos I'm doin it again but just not when.... You ladies give me the strength I'm telling u. Goldbunny u must follow your heart, I suppose I'm also lucky in that they don't stay in the same town as me.  I must say u have some very good points though


----------



## goldbunny

yeah i am not giving them any details i just explained that we would be starting the process, and that, if there was a time we were abandoning it forever, that i would tell them we had stopped. But i'm not telling them in between where we are at, except my sister who knows the score.


----------



## Jelly.B

It's always good to have support


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

To Tell Or Not To Tell , that is the question ! 

With my own parents I went with tell, my mum and dad adopted me after trying themselves for years so I figured it was better to tell them than not as they would understand more what we were facing (despite my mother once telling me that I'd never know what it's like to be left with someone elses child instead of your own) , after seeing us through the ups and downs this cycle they've also now offered to help us with a second cycle if this one doesnt stick (YOU WILL STICK THOUGH! *POINTS AT TUMMY*)  

Hubbys parents: NOT TO TELL! I had written alot of points as to why, but lets just say that sometimes letting people in can be more trouble than it's worth. 
I'm sure they will be hurt when they inevitably find out it was hidden from them BUT I hope they'll appreciate our reasons, after all its me and the hubby that need to come first right now.


----------



## AmyHF

And that's why I havent told them so far, they think I'll be having it implanted back whilst they are away in June! They know I can't keep secrets from them, so I blabbed my 'secret' a week after the appointment. Therefore they think they know! Sneaky Amy, bad girl!

I'm just so used to telling my parents pretty much everything. I might tell my dad when mums away, he can keep a secret. Kept my sister in laws pregnancy a secret for 2 weeks, and Marcus's proposal a secret for nearly 2 months! I just feel bad that the MIL knows when my parents don't, we always try to be fair to both sides.


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies
i hope your all well,lovely new piccy becky
sticky vibes to pupo ladies
and best wishes to everyone waiting
lurgy is going away now so back to work monday,got eldest 2 girls back at school now youngest goes back tomoz
lots of love
mel x


----------



## Guest

Thank you ladies, sorry for my no posts today been manic at work. Will hopefully be on properly tomorrow

Have a good evening all

Lots of love & hugs

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, best of luck with scan tomoz, will be thinking of you  
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

Jelly how are you doing love?hope your out and about again and feeling much beta   you just take it easy now... 

Goldbunny all the best for your scan today   
Amy hope your doing well and bring on sunday for your scan  

Stace hope your doing well and still drugging up nicely   

PUPO Willow and Bubbles hope your both doing well and taking care and NOT overworking yourselves       

Mel glady u and your girls are doing much beta  
Becks enjoy cloud 9 love such amazing times  
Lou lou and Gertie hope your doing well and hope to hear from you guys soon.

Have a lovely evening everyone and lots of love from down under


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all,hope we are all well
its a bit quiet here today
its the weekend hooray    
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning sweeties!

Hope - not long now chicken! so excited and full of possitivity for you sweetie, can't wait to hear all abouts it   

Mel - How are you all today my sweetie? hope you're all feeling better as the day goes on xxx

Super quiet today here! , off work so have been soing some odd jobs (light ones) around the house, wiping down side and sills etc Hubby will do hoovering on his return   

Feelin a little blue today, I don't feel any link to my embie ( i know that sounds odd but was just so sure if it worked I'd feel a connection or something)  trying to remember it may still be floating around in there, as is only day 7 embie so could still be waiting to implant. Problem is all the things I'd normally do to relax, doing the garden, finsihing painting the fence, or diy in the house, even cleaning are all of my allowed list I feel a little lost when off work  

11 mind numbing days to test date!


----------



## goldbunny

hey bubble wanna come play in the chat room? and anyone else who is bored, of course x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

OOH, how do I get there?


----------



## Guest

Hey lovelies

Bubble i know what you mean hun, on my 2ww i founded it hard as the normal things i would do to relax, housework, cleaning garden etc i couldnt do and its as though time stands still sometimes. Your half way through the day now  Your doing well

I havent been in chat room for ages as no one ever sems to be in there any more lol

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm almost glad I have to work tomorrow now! Just realised hubby won't be coming home for lunch and burst into tears (do not know what is going on with me) though the crazy hormones had gone now


----------



## goldbunny

bubble the chat room link is at the top though you might not be able to get in if you haven't got java i think. i am still in there x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

it kicks me of FF when I try


----------



## goldbunny

aw that's a shame. i can't get in from the padthing but i am on DH's computer so i can do everything!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

pants! well I'll get hubby to look at the laptop later and work out whats going wrong!


----------



## Guest

Aww hun, shall i come round for lunch 

I think i was lucky having my et on a fri as it meant i had nik home all weekend, i had the monday off but he was on earlies so was home just after 2, and i was glad to get back to work on the tues, to keep my mind occupied.

Im holiday hunting. We have our 2 camping trips booked but it turns out that niks  parents are spending the WHOLE week with us in Barmouth     So im not too happy about it. We have said we will try to find a cheap weekend away for the begininning of september as a nice relaxation before pebbles comes along. B & B or summat. But not too far away as i will be abotu 30 weeks then. Have looked at the cotswolds but its quite pricey. Anyone think of anywhre nice but not too far from stafford?

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

im busy listing things on ebay to try and help raise a few pounds towards treatment show DH just how serious i am.im even selling my most prized purple boots dont want to sell them but dont really wear them either
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gordonjack-Goth-Punk-Alternative-Purple-boots-/200746754259?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2ebd7060d3#ht_500wt_1287
fingers crossed for pma for you bubbles


----------



## Guest

Oh my word they are very funky  

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

all for a good cause tho so no good   lol


----------



## goldbunny

we quite liked oswestry when we went there - googlemaps say you could get there from stafford in an hour and a quarter..


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Hw are we today?

Goldbunny, when is your scan?
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi jelly, hows you hun? You feeling better?

Thanks goldbunny, will have a look

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yeah I'm ok, will take some time for breathing and chest getting back to normal I think but def on the mend. 

Weekend is here  
I will be spending it on sofa a weather cr @p hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Lovely & sunny here at mo lol  

What happened hun?

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey my lovely ladies how u all... I just finished work and its the weekend wahoooooo dancing clapping .  Bubbles I'm so sorry that u r feeling so down love I'm sure its just that embie trying to cuddle in nicely  hug hug get anice happy movie and what that always keeps my mind occupied for while .  Becky how u and Pebbles doin love, u can always take a trip down to sunny SA  hahaha hope u find somewhere nice.  Jelly how r u feeling love? U sounf back to your old self again   clapping.  Golfbunny when u goin for your scan love?


----------



## Guest

hey hop, im good thanks hows you? woohoo for finishing work   Im currently on lunch stuffing my face with soup lol

We, well i have decided on Liverpool !! Somewhere i have never been, nice n cheap & lots to do lol, Hubby doesnt know yet though lol
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo, I just fainted and look pressure went down for ages, no biggie. Just couldn't breathe or ages and that was the scary bit

Hope, how's you my darling   

Bubble, stop crying!! Hehe, nah bless you, it's all the hormones. Take it easy hun
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Eeek does sound scary, make sure u take it easy this weekend then  

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

had my scan this morning cor blimey it is so hard to keep track of what i posted where: i don't like to keep posting the same information in ten different places but then if you don't you miss some people out i have no idea what the answer is, since if we were all in one giant thread it would explode! right apologies to anyone who is also reading the bare choc bunny thread - skip this bit cos i wrote it there too

"went for scan, was very worried when i went in and not much better when i came out! lining was 11mm now 13, which doesn't seem much of an increase.. they did have a much easier time seeing left ovary which is a relief because the previous two scans it had been hiding, but it came out to play today and so at today's count i have 12 follies although 2 of them are too small really i think. The trouble is they aren't all growing very fast, the scannerlady worryingly started out by saying two of them had shrunk! So i'm totally confused now about the sizes.. some seemed to have grown 1mm.. but it's all a bit confuzzling. Anyway nursey will call this afternoon and see what the-powers-that-be said about it.. i don't know whether e/c will be monday or wednesday but i am praying for wed because i don't think the follies will be big enough by monday. <-- my face. so everything feels a bit weird but at least it is the weekend so two scan-free days, shall just try and relax.. they gave me the ovitrelle pens to put in the fridge so it feels like we're nearly there anyway. waaaaaaaaaaaaah! <tries to shove panic-face back in its box> 
plus scannerlady made a comment about (her own, previous) pregnancy which i felt was inappropriate given that we don't even know if i will get to that stage yet, she wasn't really thinking about what she was saying i think, wasn't a big deal, but i did sort of want to object then decided against it.

"


----------



## goldbunny

and thank you all very very very much for asking after me it is most warm and fuzzy of you. x


----------



## Guest

THat all does sound very confusing about your scam goldbunny. I have no idea what any of it measns really, i never had any progress scans. I had a pre theatre scan to check they could book me in for ec, and i was told i had 8 large on my right ovary and 5 big & 3 small on my left, i wasnt told measurements or lining thickness or anything. Kept in the dark lol

Sorry im not much help, hope they do it on wed like you wish

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, I was told sizes and lining too. Your lining at 13mm is fab Hun! 
You have the weekend left for them to cath up so don't worry too much. I seem to be a very slow starter till near the end, normal.
Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello ladies,

Hope your all well, sorry i havent been on for a while, i have been keeping up to date though. Just feel a bit awkward at times, as i dont belong, because i was very lucky indeed to be blessed in conceiving naturally and you lovely ladies are having or had IVF. So i cant offer or give advice or even begin to know what you are or have been through. Hope i make some sense and you all understand.   

lots of Love

xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

gertie i dont think it really matters how you got your  
its still a rollercoaster ride
mel x


----------



## Guest

Gertie your always welcome here, it makes no difference how you got your bfp. 

We are all so happy for you



xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Gerrie great to hear from u again  love trying naturally or ivf are both stressful but so so rewarding to see that it can happen when u hear of the BFP . I love hearing from all  the preggie ladies  so how r u doin? When is your nxt scan? How u been feeling?  Goldbunny love I dnt no what much to say but to have faith trying to relax and let your body do the rest... 2mm is beta than not increasing and your ovary is peaking out  so that's all positive  hug hug keep strong and bring on wed


----------



## Guest

Ive got an appointment to see a consultant obstetrician on 9th may when im 16 weeks, think i will get a scan then not sure though, and my 20 week scan is 11th june (our wedding anniversary)

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

ladies, thank you so much for your kind words, it really does mean a lot to me.
I have another scan on Sat 28th April, as at my last scan they could see 2 sacs but 1 sac was a lot bigger than the other, so they want to check if twins, dont think it is, think the one sac is empty but as long as there is a healthy one which we saw than that is a blessing in its self. Then i have my 13 week scan on Tues 29th May, cant wait for that one   as we can tell the world our news as at the moment only our parents, work & you ladies know.

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wow Becky and Gertie so much happening. Can't wiat to hear all the news... .  We r goin to Clinic tomorrow to get my meds  so so so excited. Starting to feel something is happening now


----------



## lou-lou12

woo hoo my internet is back up and running after 2 and half weeks   

how are you all??

loving the pic becky....

gertie CONGRATULATIONS doll.....

bubble and willow... pupo eh??

stacey - how r the drugs treating you??

Hey jelly.. you ok??

mel, hope goldnbunny and anyone else i have missed (this thread is flying) i hope you are all doing well...

i had my 12 weeks scan tues which showed twin 1 as being 13+1 ans twin 2 as 12+3 weeks.......i was a little worried about the gap in size but was told this is perfectly normal and not to worry..... DH is a twin and my MIL said that he was alot smaller than his twin brother..... we were told that twin 2 is a poser (like his/her daddy) and twin 1 was little more active...although the sonographer claimed s/he was kicking twin 2 as s/he was led on top of him.....fighting already??   i can see me having my hands full!!!  

hope you are all well....glad to be back!!!

Big love ladies xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi loulou ya stranger,nice to hear from you im glad all is going well for you
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

hi Mel..... frigging internet    talk talk have alot of "TALKING" to do hehe


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies just popping on to say bye!!
Off on holiday tomorrow so won't have a chance to come on here tomorrow as lots to sort still. 
Thanks for all your support  

Will miss you all thinking this holidays what I need right now.
Each and every one of u mean the world to me.

Speak soon and take care my lovelies  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

have a great unwind stacey,sounds like just the ticket
love and well wishes
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Happy holidays stacey.....have a lush time x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone

Sorry not bin on in a few days, hope everyone oks.

Have a Nice Holiday Stacey xx

Becky, your new pic is beautifull xxx

Bubble, hope u feeling a lot better 2 day, ive been a bit down 2, keep getting the odd twinges but thats about it. My moods up n down like a Yo yo, silly Hormones. I even cryed at work yesterday, was embarressed. But i feel a lot better 2 day....xxx

Jelly, hope u feeling  better 2 and u ok xxxxx

Gertie, its lovely 2 ea your posts luv, makes us feel positive xxx

Lou Lou, hello luv, how r u?

godbunny, try 2 relax next few days luv xxxx

Hope, who getting close now excited 4 ya lboth Luv xxxx

Mel,how r u doing luv?

Amy, how r u 2?

So sorry if i ave missed any one! Lots of luv 2 u all.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Willow! sending the biggest hugs   think all we can do is relax! least your wait is 4 days shorter than mine


----------



## Jelly.B

Big hugs to bubble and willow  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How are you chicken ?


----------



## lou-lou12

plenty of vibes being sent your way ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Lou - My Hubbys hoping the same will happen to us as you!   he won't be saying that when I'm handing him two babies with dirty nappies


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm ok thanks bubble

Lou, hope you well chick  

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

have some very low level cramps today, more of a very light ache, embie would be 8 days old so   this is the lil guy snuggling in tight (or wind) haha anything bar AF 

8 days sleeps since EC and 10 sleeps till OTD


----------



## Jelly.B

Does 10 days feel foreva away?? Bring it on  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm so happy to be in a 2ww that is magic enough  

I wrote a little ditty for my other two embies that ... nodded off 

You were never really here, not in 'that' sense I know,
Yet a thought of you brings a smile, and a feeling only we know
You see, you were the very fabric with which I weave my dreams, 
you will remain the very cotton that enforces and holds my seams. 

Sometimes it takes only the briefest of glimmers to light our way through dark 
you prooved that life is possible and warmed the loneliness of my heart 
You couldn't stay and be with me, that wasn't why you came 
You arrived to give me faith and hope I could reach my dream again. 

So thank you little angels, little flickers of light on high
thank you so much much for visiting and returning to the sky 
and as the sun sets tonight and I look out with hope a new 
I'll see the palest futhest stars and smile and think of you


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubble........ That was beautiful  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly - Just wanted to share as thinking of it that way makes me super happy instead of any negative or sad feelings  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Such a good way to look at it Hun xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Jelly
How are you? When are you next starting your treatment?
I had a miscarriage last week   and now need to get my mind and body back to preparing for IVF
I dont  know if they will change my meds as I fell pregnant but lost the baby at 9.5 weeks.

i am going back to acupuncture next week - have you been doing this?
Also changed from Pregnacare Plus to Pregnacare Conception + Omega 3 fish oil vitamins
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, I'm so so sorry Hun   don't know what to say....   can't even imaging what you been thru...
How you feeling now? Sorry, prob a stupid question..

Sending you big cuddles my darling  
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I had the ERPC last Friday and it was very final  
have had lots of cramps since then and now all OK but a little bleeding
To be honest I want this all to go away and  I know with time it will but I wont ever forget my baby
Emotionally I am getting stronger each day and there are moments but they are few now compared to last week.

I now want some routine and normality. I was off last week and have been signed off next week which will help me get stronger and in that time I will go to acupuncture and just look at ways to help me prepare for the next IVF cycle

How are things your end?
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Pms me anytime Hun ok. Here for you!

Acupuncture sounds great Hun, I'm still doing it, really love it. Really think it will help you, esp at a time like this.  

Take your time to Hun, you need time.....

I'm ok thanks, not sure when to start next cycle yet, enjoying my wino a little too much at mo, oh well...
Xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, sorry I've been incommunicado for a few days, been feeling like crap and also had the final wedding! Currently cuddled up in bed wtching some random cr*p about a huge iceberg destroying America. I tell you, I'm never moving to New York, that city has the life span of a mayfly!

Anyhoo, injections rapidly losing their appeal, I'm fine with the needle going in, doing the injection and taking it out, it seems to be the 20 mins afterwards that hurt! Havent noticed any really twinges or swelling round the tummy area to indicate OHSS or that the follie are growing, is that normal? Only been having stabby's since wednesday though. Got my scan tomorrow tho, so that should clear it up.

I have decided to tell my dad on monday though (NOT about the MIL caoming to the scan though!) As I figure eventually it will come out. I'll speak to him, then tell mum after the ET, as she will be hopefully back from looking after my nan by then. Thought my cover was blown yesterday, as she called saying there was a letter for me (NHS doesn't appear to have caught up on the admin for the address change yet!) and did I think it was THE letter? Told her it was probably just the results of the blood tests from last month. I did have a slight worry about what it could be, was worried either the AMH test was bad, or if there was a problem with my blood tests. Would have figured they would have let me know by now if there was, but I hate unexpected mail! Turns out? It was a reminder for a smear test, still wondering why one of the people who've delved 'down there' over the past year or so couldn't take a quick swab, but never mind! Suppose it is all desensitizing me for the (hopefully) future scans and poking etc of pregnancy and labour!


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble thats Beautifull, it brought a tear 2 my eye xxxxxxxx    

Hello Rome,  i know i ave never talked 2 u on ea,  but so sorry 2 hear your sad sad news, lots of      wish all the look in the world when u do start your next cycle  xxxxx

Amy, Hello's, good luck with your next scan luv xxxx   

Hi 2 everyone else xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Rome   Never spoken to you before I don't think, but I genuinely send my heart out to you for your loss, I truely truely hope that you find comfort in those you love at this difficult time, nothing will ever take away the special bond you felt with your tiny baby but I truely hope that once you are ready physically and emotionally that if you choose to try again he/she looks down on you and sends a healthy LO to share your lives with xxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Morning everyone, well i say moring and its allmost dinner time n i'm sat here still in my PJs 
How's everyone 2 day? Hope u all ok 

Its yucky weather here in yorkshire, raining n windy   but its ok for me am staying in all day, its been a busy few days and i'm jus gratefull 4 the rest 

We only ave 4 days 2 go, so so nervous, excited, cant wait for Friday 2 come around    

Its just wierd, because apart from the odd twing, i feel nothing and that worries me  , i hope our little Embie is ok in there  
I do ave sore lady lumps and tierd all the time, but i'm guessing that will b the progestrone gels i'm taking 

Anyhow sorry 4 the waffle, hope everyone as a lovely sunday


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Willow - Can't beleive you only have four days chicken! seriously wow     don't be to worried bout the lack of obvious symptoms tis still v early plus the progesterone completely mimics  the earliest signs ( sore bazoomas, mild nausea, ocassional light headedness and tiredness )   for a lovely big fat POSSITIVE for you chicken   

Do you know how long your bloods take to come back?

AFM bored stiff today will actually be glad to be back at work tomorrow as it will at least make the week pass more quickly. Tuesday will be my official one week countdown to test date. Feels like an age away no early testing for me though   seen to many ladies here start testing early and go through far too much heartache.


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Bubble

I know i cant believe only 4 days, its crazy 

I ave my blood took early friday morning and they said i will no by Friday afternoon either way 

Your same as me, i said that i'm not early testing either, might as just wait untill friday  

So excited 4 u both Luv, and it will come round in a twinkle.    FOR U BOTH XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon Ladies

Good Luck next week with the OTD and please dont test early xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Rome - I will be a good girl promise      

How are you feeling ahead of June/July - sending lots of   out to you and your OH. 

XxX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  


There is normally no 'action' here on the weekend.. What's going on hehe

So excited for you both  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I think the rains stopped play for us all Jelly - Superheros can't be going out in the rain, they'd get their capes wet!  

How're you today ?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe  

I'm go ta, just been out for a short walk, got back in time before it started raining! Phew

I'm sneaking on here, as not 'allowed ' to be on ff for a few days hehe... Well, as if man can decide that  
Last night I read such an awful sad story on here, that sent me into floods of tears for ages  
I completely lost the plot, heartbreaking!

Anyway, hope you all having a good relaxing Sunday
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

show him our pages he'll soon see it's not all tears and sadness theirs alot of support optimism and laughter too ! AND STAY AWAY FROM THE SAD PAGES!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe sir yes sir!! 

What you guys doing today?

Quiet day for me. Man currently cooking me a nice cheese, tomatoe omellet  
Washing on, have cleaned upstairs.... Enough for one day hehe
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hubby's watching F1 ! yay (  unimpressed face) so we're not ''allowed'' to do anything.


----------



## Jelly.B

Man having footie on in background, but I will change that any second now hehe
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

*music cranks in ''I have the power''*  

I'm being mardy today (don't know why feel irratated) so he's being very quiet watching the zoom zooms


----------



## Jelly.B

Hormones... But you are allowed too  
My man did that too when he found me being a bit 'odd' safer that way I guess....
Xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Marcus is at work so I get the pleasure of the zoom zooms later. :-(

Went to scan, they have halved my menopur and given me two lots of cetrocide, back in tues morn for another scan!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, not long now   how you feeling  
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

DH seems in a grumpy mood today. I tried going out to weed the driveway but it rained so i came back in. Now eating baby leaf spinach, bread rolls, cheese and cooked salmon flakes. The cheese is that nice wensleydale with cranberries in so that's tasty. Still can't tear myself away from obsessively reading FF forums. ho hum.


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, you do make me giggle lol.

When is your next scan? How you feeling? You can't be far away from EC now.......
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

scan 8:20 tomorrow morning then hopefully they will say my follies are all ready to go.. expecting they will say e/c wednesday but not sure yet. bit nervous. actually, a lot nervous. i'm not that good at strange places/people/hospitals etc.. 's going to have to be a case of just cross everything, close my eyes and hope. DH planning to go out tomorrow evening which would leave me doing my own injections but hopefull they will say i can stop them and just do the trigger (ovitrelle, lurking in fridge, must remember to have a look at it before time to check i know what to do) mind you they have given me two ovitrelle things so that's a worry might have to do both. The mayonnaise in this sandwich is a bit lopsided. <frowny face> Still shouldn't complain - min the monster cat has taken up residence on the windowsill behind me instead of trying to take my food, so at least i have it all to myself. 
I've been really enjoying doing the IVF - even not minding the injections to much really, for the last three weeks i have felt that i was doing something positive and that we had a plan and weren't alone and that there was some hope, however tiny.. and i'm a bit worried that once it's all over i shall feel totally lost if it hasn't worked. still failing to make any proper plan B.

      to everyone who needs some, though sundays tend to be nice, most people haven't got much tx going on.


----------



## Jelly.B

Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Sure you be just fine. 
I always need a plan b in my head, makes me feel more calm, but others don't and that's perfectly fine. Sometimes too much too think ahead and just concentrate on now for the time being.

I'm very excited for you
Xx


----------



## AmyHF

Having a few cramps tbh. Only little ones, but worse after eating, thnk it's due to the lots of follies growing! I don't have exact figures, but I think there was 7 on the right, between 10-12mm and 9 on the left between 9.5-12.7mm! She said that's a lot for only 4 injections! Hence dropping my dosage and booking another scan in. 

Nearly cried on Friday, people I hadn't seen for a while kept putting their arm round me and giving me a half hug, and almost all of them had their hand on one of the injection sites!!! Couldn't say anything tho, just tried not to wince, esp when the strongest bloke put his hand on the one I'd done half an hour before!


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, that is alot lol.

Not long now tho sweetie  

So much happening on this thread, love it  
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

And those were just the ones she said were big enough to be worth measuring!


----------



## Jelly.B

You I'll prob end up in bubbles league with follies! Drink plenty of water Hun ok
Xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Jelly, r u feeling much better sweetie, hope so! xxxxxx   

Amy, welldone 2 u both on the scan, glad it went well Luv and u got lots, hope their not hurting u 2 much luv, try a hot water bottle on y tummy, it kinda of helps a little bit xxxxx     

Goldbunny, Good Luck 2 u both with the scan tomorrow     hope they say u r good 2 go for E.C, n please try not 2 worry, i was so scared i was terrified infact , but it was not half as bad as i thought, i actually enjoyed it. Its an amazing experience   and I'm sure u will b just fine xxxxxxxxxxxx ^hug me^


----------



## AmyHF

Hhmmm, not so keen on Cetrocide. Needle is bigger, and she told me to go in at 45 dgrees rather than 90, so it hurt more, and I actually bled on this one!   Not a happy bunny.

Someone seriously needs to put thought into the men having babies. I think we've done our fair share of carrying the species, don't you??  

Well. off to a cuppa and a hot water bottle (thanks Willowstar, now he can't complain when I ask him to make me one!)


----------



## hopepaige

hey hey everyone

im home man what a crazy weekend ive had  been packing for our move this week, shopping for the new things and most important of all i went to get my DRUGS yesterday     am so excited and it now feels all so real.. have them in my safe possession now and so the big wait begins for that damn WITCH to arrive   which is nxt sunday which feels like a life time away   but i no will come soon. 

As for all my lovely ladies wow there is just so so so much happening.
bubble you really bought a tear to my eye what beautiful thoughts   glad to hear all is going well and your keeping stong.
And you willow WOW 4 sleeps super super excited for you PUPO ladies hoping and    that those BFP come for both you and bubble   

Goldbunny wishing you all the best for tomorrow to see those follies growing nicely for you and then its BIG DAY WEDNESDAY   

Amy you doing such a good job love, those needles scared me every time what an experiance though   2 more sleeps till tuesday    i agree about the men taking over that is so so true but dont think any man could handle the pain of birth   

Jelly love how are you doing? always keeping those positive vibes flowing here thats for sure   

Hi Rome havent met but please accept my thoughts and    during this sad time  but very positive that you are already looking to the future. Well done and keep strong   

Stace hope your having an awesome holiday.

Becky how are you and pebbles doing love? oh and dh of course  

Also Gertie nice to see you back and super excited for you preggie mths

Lou lou hope your well to

Mel glad your all doing beta and going back to school and healthy life again.... how are you getting along?

well see you all had a great relaxing weekend and so the new week begins.... will be in touch and sending all the    and love to you all....


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies,

Hope you all have a lovely day  

Hope, wow, you have dugs, you have drugs   result! I'm soooooooooooo excited for you  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope -  Hope has got her druggies, hope has got her druggies la laaa la! la laa la!  
How long will you be on which drugs for? I know so little but want to know EVERYTHING!!   how are you feeling hope the witch arrives on time (if not early  )
OMG! You are starting           Bubbles super 'cited!!!! 

Jelly - Good morning chick!! how are you? feeling 100% yet? 

ALL THE LADIES IN THE MOST AMAZING THREAD SINCE EVER!  

Afm - Officially 1/2 way through 2ww today *looks around as tumbleweeds blow past* it's going to be a long week, will post more later off for my third wee since 3 am


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, my little wee machine hehe

Halfway through!!! Wow!! Have you bought some tests yet? To keep at home?

I'm ok thanks, feeling lots better, although tummy  bit sore  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope your tummy feels better as the day goes on, if not get it checked out at the gp chicken (look at me being a bossy mother hen) 

NO TESTS IN THIS HOUSE (apart from one form the clinic which I've lost on purpose) If I make it as far as Mondy we will buy one additional one ready for Tuesday morning but untill then no chance, I think women who test really early (like one week in) are MAD ! why do that to yourself, you're no more sure its worked or failed than if you left the sticks alone till OTD. Personally I would be far far to upset and would still have to go through the rest of the 2ww anyway so I am PEE STICK FREE !


----------



## Jelly.B

Already had my fair share of hospitals and doctors so I'm staying put hehe

Good girl   testing early could mess with our head indeed
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's    

Hows every one 2 day. Ive bin a naughty girl today n done a sickie from work. I didnt sleep well, and just couldnt face work today, i feel bad now though, its not very often i take time off. But ill go back in tomorow.  

Hope. WOWEEEEEEEEEEE! So excited 4 you, bring in the AF, SO U CAN START THE STABBING (Yay!)   Good luck luv 2 u both.

Bubble, 1 wk 2 go Yay!                     

Jelly, hope your tummy feels bit better xxxxxx      

To everyone else, have a lovely day, lots of luvs


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty naughty willow hehe. Hope you ok to and just took a sicky cause you needed a break  
Always nice to have Monday's off!
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

I Only worked 3 days last wk, had 2 days annual leave, but it just seemed 2 stressfull, i thought i would b ok. But i woke up this morning n just couldnt face it. I Should ave gone, it would ave kept me busy. Well ill go back tomorow n stop bin silly. Try 2 ignore the stress at work. I Love working with kids, but its all the paper work, and stuff and grumpy parents at times. plus even though a lot of the girls know about me aving treatment i feel bad not doing sertan things i would normally do. And i'm 2 soft 2 say out when they 4 get. Like lifting kids on to changing mat to do nappys, and things like that. I'm jus 2 soft and dont say out, then bottle it all up n end up gettin upset in front off staff. I'm so silly sometimes, Thing is how much is too much, i'm scared if i do 2 much but then dont want to look lazy.  but our little embryo's most important of course, i'm such a stress head!  

Anyhows sorry 4 moaning, Hows you doing luv? xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies how are we all?

Im a bit sad  

FOUnd out on friday that my boss has sold the company, its relocating, all jobs are safe, but of course i dont drive and wont be able to get to new location. So im being made redundant 

xxzxx


----------



## hopepaige

Becky I'm so so sorry love. HUG HUG that's just terrible. Try keep stong ( I no its hard ) and I'm sure u will find something new soon PRAY HUG


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh beckyboo   all my thoughts going to you!!

As of when do you know?

Don't stress ok! Know it's hard not too esp being pregnant, but I'm sure you will get a decent pay and also claim EVERYTHING you can ok  

Xxxxx

Willow, know it must be hard working there as you const thinking of what you can't do.. But I always have one thing at the back of my head.... Know doc says no heavy lifting... But what about the mothers who already has a toddler, trying for their second.... They will have to carry that baby around thru and after ET ...... Think it's more about heavy weights when it comes to it to be honest.... Just my views really


----------



## Gertie5050

becky, so sorry hun, why is is happening to us now, just when we have everything we wanted, do not need the stress right now sweetheart, please stay positive, i too no doubt will be in the same situation as you, so know how your feeling. Big hugs & kisses. Please dont stress me darling.

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im not too bad, cried when he told me felt a right wally lol.

Ive been here 10 years, the take over took place in march, reloaction will be approx mid june, i will get 2 months notice when that happens which i wont have to work. SO i can enjoy the run up to pebbles coming along. And look for a part time job when i am ready when pebbles is however old, i havent got to return on a set date. Will feel better when i have a figure that im walking away with, ive been assured that part of the sale and deal was that i am looked after and will get some sort of loyalty bonus etc.

Im not stressing too much lol. 

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Well Becky u no if financially its ok then that will be awesome that u can be off and relaxed just before and when pebbles arrives   always a positive to everything that happens in life HUG HUG u sound positive which is brilliant for both u and Pebbles


----------



## Jelly.B

That's good beckyboo ... Not nice leaving a place you been at for so long, but as you say, be nice for you too have some time with bump  
Xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hun, at least you will be looked after thats the main thing, you dont want to be worrying about money now do you? also get to have some extra time at home before pebbles arrives   can become a women of leisure 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks hun i have to be positive, its not the end of the world there are worse things lol. Will just feel happier when i know what im walkign away with

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah thats it, be a lady of leisure for a change  

Need to get internet sorted at home now definately !!

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I have been a lady of leisure for nearly two years now and I LOVVVEEEEEE IT   you will be just fine Hun


----------



## Guest

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - hopefully you'll find you get a higher payout than what you would have received on maternity pay anyway!  so will end up with more pennies in the long run AND extra time to be enjoy being a mummy! Sending lots of pay becky miLlions thoughts to your new employers!


----------



## hopepaige

Becks well so happy u r so positive and PRAYING u get big payouts as they must remember Pebbles needs to get spoilt as well  hug hug.  Bubbles wahooo girl so excited 1 week countdown but am soooo PROUD of u that u not gonna test early. Its hard I no but its beta our emotions and hormones are so upside down as it is  but u doin an awesome job by still keeping so happy all the time HUG HUG. Well afm I have to be on progynova and prednisone every 12hrs from day 1 of AF then 5 days lata bloods and scan to check est levels and my lining. 3 days lata again and then if lining thickenin and est levels are increasing start gestone injec eeeekkk every 12hrs.. Hoping and praying all goes according to plan and the fet will happen the nxt week. So AF due on sunday PRAY PRAY so 2 wks lata PRAY PRAY I'm feeling so much more positive this time and am sure my little embies r gonna thaw nicely and snuggle in... Gotta have faith hey.... Sending you my positive vibes that bubbles embies are snuggled up tight already   HUG HUG.    Willow u naughty naughty but hey u r PUPO and allowed to take time to rest actually its a priority so u go girl....  CLAP DANCE (hate doin this on my phone cause have no smileys . ). Jelly how r u doing love? Hope u r doing beta already  HUG HUG.. How r u otherwise? As for everyone else hope your all well, taking care and keeping all the positive vibes flowing   sending u all lots og love from down under


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Couse you feel possitive it's cause you rock our lil thread from SA!!    
oooooh drug time *lionel ritchie style songs and disco balls*


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon lovely ladies 
finally booked our follow up and scan for 2 may progesterone results should be ready tomorrow yay
sorry to hear your news becky but everything happens for a reason take it as a positive lovely extra time with your pebbles
hope everyone is else is doing good(too many of us crazy ladies to do personals without leaving someone out)
hi to any new faces
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Thats fab! progress hun progress   you'll be on your way before you know it !  So happy are you excited  what happens next ?? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LADIES I've decided ... I may or may not be pregnant but my boobs ARE! 
Seriously moving in my poor bra is like pressing a bruise   hubby doesnt mind as he thinks ''they look funny''   MEN! 

Maybe whatever the result I should keep the pessaries they're cheaper than a boob job


----------



## melloumaw

lol re boob job,mine are growing since i stopped the pill,ive finally managed to gain 1/2 a stone just hope that it stops at that
once we get passed on then its a few more bloods karyotype etc then matching i hope,will know more next week,but he said last time if everything was ok we should get a treatment plan and costings next visit
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel thats fab!   you get rolling soon a very lucky recipient is out there I just know it xxx


----------



## hopepaige

wahoooo Mel how exciting   seems May is gonna be another awesome month    

Bubbles do you no that your are just 1 AMAZING lady and just so full of love and    for all of us. 
You have and still do bring many smiles  to my face all the time.... keep that    flowing cause its now 8 more sleeps    

no how u feel about the boob thing, i have that permantly... man oh man i have these HUG things.. tmi   

Anyone heard from Goldbunny how her scan went today?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - You're making a hormonal woman cry    lol least they keep your chest warm in winter haha 

Geez louise its all happening on here!


----------



## rach t

hi i have my referal on the 15th may to go see our consultant how long will it be to start treatment xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles bubbles no tears control the hormones hehe    those embies only want happy vibes   hug hug hug. .  Good point keepin our hearts warm that's why all us ladies are so wonderful  hehe.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Rach - Welcome to out happy home!  

You've just stumbled upon (in my opinion) the most fab thread FF ahs to offer the ladies here are all michellin star awesome   if a litle kooky!

Which clinic are you at ? Do you know what treatment they are likely to be advising you on? (sorry can't see your signature/history) 
Hope to learn lots more about you soon, think we've had a few diff types of tx's between us with various reasons so hopefully we can help or at least share your journey and ours xxx


----------



## goldbunny

hope, bubble, all of you,  

scan this morning was like groundhog day really except the staff seemed a bit rushed quite busy.. anyway lining 11mm (was 13 last week where'd that go?) follies she measured 7 on right and 5 on left i think, though she was a bit vague, and reckoned there'd been some growth but not enough so i need another scan wednesday ... (yawn!) hopefully e/c friday..  it's going to be a long week!
had to go back for more drugs too.. extra expense.. 

hope everyone is ok, xxxx      xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Goldbunny, well done on your scan honey, its a bit rubbish when the staff seem in a rush, it makes u feel like they dont care, but am sure they do, its just thier so busy. I felt the staff at our Egg transfer were a bit like that, but thinks it because they were running late.
  that your follies grow more for Wednesday n Egg collection is just around the corner. Ooh so excited, not long now xxxx   

Hello Rach, welcome 2 the thread luv.  Is this your 1st appointment at your clininc, if so all clinics a different, but when u go for consultation and meet your consultant, they will go through both your historys, book u in for any bloods u both might need, and hubbys sample if not done one allready, they also might need you to ave a vaginal ultrasound. 
Then you will get another appointment where they tell you what treatment you will b aving, your blood results etc..n so on. (Correct me if i'am wring girls, but this is how i remember ours was.) After your 2nd appointment they will tell you when around you should b starting treatment. Sorry i cant b much help, i'm rubbish at explaining things. N Depending on your situation it could b completely different. After you are referred to the assisted conception unit it all goes a bit fast then, well it did 4 us any way, its bin a whirl wind. Hope this info helps luv     :xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bubble, you do make me chuckle, my lady lumps ave been like that 2, allthough they seem to ave calmed down a bit today.   

Becky, sorry 2 here your bad news, chin up luv       

Mel, goodnews luv      

Gertie, Hope, Amy F, and everyone else hope u all oks 2 lots of


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Jelly hope u ok 2 honey bee     

Rome, our you, have you had a nice day     

I wonder if stacey is aving a nice Holiday     

Lots of  2 everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  

Bubble, how are you doing chick? Less than a week left for you  
Willow, not many sleeps left!!!! Did you go back to work today?  
Goldbunny, living still very good for you so I wouldn't worry   EC for you this week!!!!  
Beckyboo, how's you sweetie??  
Hope, not long now!!! Bring on the witch!!!! Hehe bet you so super duper excited!
Mel, wow, not long now!! How do you feel   
Gertie, hello sweetie   you been missed!   how are you

Hello any newbies  

Hope everyone having a good day, foodshopping for me today, how exciting ha ha ha
Xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

ooh i was just thinking about going shopping myself, only it involves bothering to get my car out of the garage, and she hasn't been out for over a week, slightly worried she won't start. I tend to drive DH's when he's here because it saves wear and tear (petrol) on mine. Guess i ought to go try start her up!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, always nice to get out tho hey  
Fancy ice cream, know I shouldn't  
Xx


----------



## AmyHF

Gotta be quick, just wanted to update you ladies. Had my scan this morning, lining has grown, but didnt say what to. In total I now have 27 follies!!!!!      No wonder I feel like I'm the sixe of a whale!  

They have halved my dose AGAIN and I have to go back tomorrow morning for a blood test and another scan. They wont book me in for e/c yet as they want at least 8 days of injections! Looks like I may be in at the weekend then!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, hope you ok and bet you can't wait for EC!! 
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies how is everyone?

I can only get on at lunch time now as new bosses are in learning stuff   how dare they. Im feeling sad  about it today but i will be ok 

Woohoo not long amy 

Hope you are all well ladies

xxx


----------



## rach t

hello bubble85 thank u it was my 1st time on here yest still abit unsure wot to do didnt relize i was to write about my history but i will do that, i have read up on loads on things of what will be happening but its better to talk to people who are goin thro the same thing and have already started, i am on reading a book called ivf an emotional companion its realy interesting i am just excited at teh thought of it will be happeneing soon iv waited so long for my appointment were are you up to maybe we could go chat some time you can tell me whats what on here and i will be at newcastle centre of life   xxx


----------



## rach t

hello willows star yeah it will be my 1st time so excited and i am so impatient n yeah it was useful info thank you hop u are ok and were are you up to with your treatment xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's  

Hows everyone 2 day?

Jelly, yea i did go back 2 work and so glad i did, ive had a lovely day   how r u? Did u get your ice cream?  

Rach, i was like that 2 impatient, i think every one is, but once it all gets going its so exciting   I'm currently in 2 week wait, i find out on Friday if its worked. We have had IVF, 1st cyle, 1 (3 day) embryo put back in

Amy, oh my gosh i bet it feels like u got bunches of grapes in there. Good luck with scan n bloods tomorow, not long now luv     

Goldbunny, did u go shoppinhg in end, did u get anything nice  

Bubble, how r u doing 2 day?  

Hope everyone else Good!           

AFM, ive had a nice day but since about 2pm. ive bin aving period type aches, n back ache. I'm trying not 2 worry but i cant help my self    I'm due on my period any day between today and saturday. Praying its just implantation pains or sum it Hubby keeps telling me 2 stop worrying, i wish i could! But what ever will b will b, i'm jus so scared now! 2 days 2 go.... so close


----------



## Jelly.B

Willowstar, thinking of you sweetie 


Try and not read too much into it, but know its hard. LOADS of ppl has that exact feeling and nothing happens and wholla BFP!!    

Sending you loads and loads of cuddles   
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

JELLY -As always you are the voice of reason and calm in a sea of mad hormonal women   You should be charging us for your positivity by the hour  

WILLOW- Am sure Becky had AF pains and look at her now! a perfect Pebbles on board   it's just the same for you. We are 100% here for you chicken  

BECKS - Wish I could say something amazing and awesome to help you find your mojo again but CAN tell you that the new bosses the ones loosing out   I know it's so so so easy for me to say but you have the most special little gift growing in your tummy and everything else WILL work its self out I can feel it from my messy haired head to my the tip of my hobbity toes   

AMY - WOWSER             your ovaries deffinately want to get started   ! My days REST LOTS AND DRINK AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE you need to put yourself first especially with so many follicles to avoid OHSS or being poorly 

RACH - You don't have to write anything chick it's entirely up to you how much your happy to share   fab to ''meet you''   . All the ladies here on this thread are from ALL OVER the UK. Me and Hubby are based quite a way from you, our clinic is in Nottingham but they're fab! Have you also tried the regional boards? you may find other ladies being treated at Newcastle. These ladies have kept me sane since FEB and I love them for it xxx

GOLDBUNNY/HOPE - love you ladies 


AFM - Struggling today, the pessarie side effects are really starting to get to me   , have had a couple of quite severe waves of nausea and lightheadedness today (my mum was a little concerned as I apparently turned white) our embie is 11 days old so 8dp3dt  the side effects are so cruel as they really imitate early pregnancy and it's soo hard to not get my hopes up or read anthing into symptoms starting to appear xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, sending you a massive  

Sorry that you feel a bit rotten Hun, wish I could make it better for you  
It all could be good signs tho sweetie, know you shouldn't read into everything but sometimes it also gives you hope, keeps you going.. Nothing wrong with that. Positive thinking is good  

You are nearly there Hun, you doing so well
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly - Its so hard as Im trying to be as calm/rational and detached as possible but when I constantly need to much or cant stand up/focus for feeling sick dizzy suddenly and then passes a few minutes later with as little warning I start to think 'maybe' then I try and bat it away because I don't want Tuesday to break my heart , todays been the strongest effects but then the pessaries have had 10 days to play with my body now so   Another week to go


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I apologies I'm being a fake hormone monster   I will have words with myself


----------



## Jelly.B

Can you call your clinic and ask f you can test any earlier? You seem to have such a long waiting game.....
You drinking enough water Hun?
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh please stop it silly  

So much happening inside you Hun, perfectly normal.
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

yeah have been upping it again and plenty of weeing so not dehydrated   ! May call them tomorrow and ask if a blood test would be more accurate/possible earlier ? Have ordered some wine for the weekends shopping delivery incase of a BFN so I am prepared  

Sorry for being so me me me but I'm a self  obsessed moo cow at the minute


----------



## Jelly.B

And you have every right to be so!! It's all about you   and willow... For now anyway  

So tricky isn't it, as you just don't what to think... But I do believe positive thinking makes things better. Second week always so much harder.

Have a feeling you might have to send that bottle of wine my way instead  

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

If it's a BFP it's a deal !   I warn you however I have no class lol it's a strictly cheapest on the shelf bottle


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, don't tell me it's Chardonnay  

You will be just fine    could be good signs   you can't keep good thoughts away mrs  

Have so much hope for you and willow!!!
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thanks Girls, you do make me smile       

I've just had a nap, feel bit better now, allthough the crampy pains still there, i'm going 2 try n ignore them, its not over until its over. And even if it dont work, at least i know we were so close, than we ave ever been 2 been mummy n daddy  

    it as worked. And same for you Bubble n your DH XXXXXXXX

And i know what u mean the pessaries r a nightmare, i think i would rather ave injections, i didn't get half as much side effects with them. It does seem cruel the way they mess with y head. Thinkin of u cocka spadge    

It wierd how when trying to conceive, you convince your self every month that the AF symptoms r pregnancy. And now there is a big chance i could b pregnant, I'm trying 2 convince my self its my period. Its crazy   

Anyway take care all lots of Luv n Baby Dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

WILLOWS STAR said:


> It wierd how when trying to conceive, you convince your self every month that the AF symptoms r pregnancy. And now there is a big chance i could b pregnant, I'm trying 2 convince my self its my period. Its crazy
> 
> Anyway take care all lots of Luv n Baby Dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


WILLOW STAR that is the puuuurfect description of the stupid poo head things we say to our selves during the 2ww


----------



## Jelly.B

GIGGLE


----------



## rach t

willows star thanks was helpful i looked at ur history it all has happened quick from your 1st appointment to then start treatment hope its like that for me and ooo and friday u find out if you are preggers aw i hope u get the news u need i will be on here to find out good luck and take care xxxx


bubble85 i think i will wait till i get further with my appointments to write a signature because i havnt realy getting up too much yet but hopefully soon xxx


----------



## rach t

bubble85 is it nxt tue you find out bet its so hard having to wait for the 2 weeks xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach - yes hun 6 more sleeps after tonight


----------



## rach t

bubble85- can u sleep? xxx


----------



## rach t

bubble85 does anybody on this thread have any children already? xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

yes can sleep lol not sure how many more days that will come easily though  

Yes chick I know of one the ladies has children already and another has step kids do you ? xxxx


----------



## rach t

yeah i have a 4 year old so feel bit selfish   when people are trying to have one xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hun IF is a bitter enough pill to swallow without piling guilt on yourself about what you do/do not already have, you should never feel like that!  

 I'm sure I speak for all the other ladies (as I said we're a mixed bag) when I say you're 100% welcome here. 

This site is fab and there are sections for EVERYTHING and every situation but that doesnt mean you're excluded to those, this started off as a waiting for tx thread, we now have preggers ladies (our fab beacons of hope) a few in the 2ww a few in tx itself and a couple just starting/going again xxxxxxxxx

We just refuse to leave the thread cause we get on so well


----------



## rach t

aww thank you my little man is keeping me goin   well i am off now but will pop on 2moro take care   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!

Hope you're all well? have reached that point where sleep and sanity are evading me now, I've joined a 2ww thread and am on knicker watch   my principles have officially left the building roll on Tuesday I have had enough now.
'unique approach to tx'
Called my lovely clinic, and as usual we laughted at my 'unique approach to tx'  the nurse said that I really need to hang on untill the 1st May as that wil be far more reliable than an earlier test and that even a blood test before would not be as reliable   I will be 18 days post EC that just feels like forever .... 

Off to work soon, so tempted to pull a sickie and have a duvet day GRRRRR ! where has my mind gone? if someone find its please post it back xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Bubble, don't blame you for wanting to pull a sicky- horrid rainy wet day! 

Ok, well, it's not long now sweetie, once weekend is here it will fly past.  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol Jelly- You really are the dalia Calm alota downa   sounds more italian than anything


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle  

Hope you have a good day sweetie  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm eating chocolate buttons (my own little version of prozac) the world is a slightly better place


----------



## Jelly.B

Chocolate at 9am in the morning!! Hehe naughty lady lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - It's always the afternoon somewhere in the world,   if it helps I ate my shredded wheat first


----------



## Jelly.B

Really made me laugh      
Hehe, love your thinking


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
dont worry bubbles i ate a large bar of galaxy with shortcake and orange for my breakfast today now i feel sick lol
18 days does seem a long time to test too,if it were natural you would test from the 1st missed day which would be 15 days past ovulation but at least it will be a good strong positive result for you honey
hi jelly hows things going with you
AFM AF turned up exactly 7 days after ov so yay body lol
also my bff finally gave birth to a beautiful little girl after a bad 37 hour labour and losing a lot of blood both mum and baby are doing great im so pleased for her and im going for cuddles at the weekend
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, hurrah for body and af  

37 hr labour!! Ouch! Soooo worth it tho   glad they doing well  
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

buttons!!! buttons! 

(goldbunny loves buttons, and is now 'doing the puppy eyes'.) 


scan went well though they seemed to be running a bit late and then they started but made me go wee because bladder in the way, not my fault i tell you, i did go before i left, it's just all the follies taking up space.. lining back up to 13 ish she reckons it was squashed last time, biggest follie now 24.9 i think (eek, size of a ping pong ball) lots of smaller ones though i didn't pay enough attention to all the sizes, reckon there's prob at least 14 altogether.. nurse amazed considering my amh was only 4.54. Now just got to remain sane until e/c friday ( will get a call later about that to tell me trigger time etc). So for this cycle no more nasty gonal F and menopur injections hurrah! (actually they weren't That bad). Just wish i didn't constantly have indigestion-like-feeling. (yes it's back, soon as i had breakfast). 

big love to everyone x


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, that's great news!! Roll on Friday! I had two follies that size, so know what you mean lol.
Exciting times! 

Have you tried peppermint tea? Meant to help indigestion.....

Wow, what a week this is ladies    

Hoping Stacey enjoying her hols, and getting on well with her injections  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - I told you you would make follies! my word is law   you got some fab ones brewing there so fingers eyes toes arms and legs crossed for you for Friday! Trigger shot is a doddle and your jab free day tomorrow will be fab    

Mel - 37 hours eeeek   (dont listen Becks/Gertie/Lou)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - p.s. If this works I am adamant my baby will ''birth'' by painless momentary teleportation My hair and makeup will be immaculate and baby will be instantly un squished haha


----------



## melloumaw

congratz on those follies goldbunny
bubbles i had 3 totally different labours
number 1,2 weeks slow labour 18 hours established 14 hours pushing (3 weeks overdue)
number 2,2 hours established labour,15 minutes pushing (3 weeks early)
number 3,monitored due to waters going and meconium passed,i passed wind and she was there (3 months early)
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

> If this works I am adamant my baby will ''birth'' by painless momentary teleportation My hair and makeup will be immaculate and baby will be instantly un squished haha


   bubble !


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Goldbunny, the way I figure it us ladies have enough of a battle to get pregnant, the universe should 'let me have this one'


----------



## AmyHF

Bubble, I fully agree, I would like the painless teleportation too please! Failing that, I have informed Marcus that I want a foam baseball bat to hand and him within swinging distance!  

Had my scan today, and bloods, the nurses said they were amazed I'm still walking and cheery with the amount of follicles etc going on, just my left one has 18 wort measuring!!!! They have done the blood test too, and I will be receiving a call later to let me know if I have my E/C on Friday, and if so when to take the trigger shot! Really do hope it is friday    , as I am quite uncomfortable, and also starting to feel a bit sick. I'm blaming the litre of water I have drunk since 830am. Or the crappy new cereal Marcus brought.

Hope I get the call soon, then I can pop out and buy the Top Gear mag for Marcus! heeheeheehee!

Fingers crossed for you PUPO ladies, and everyone else! Hi to racht as well, I'm sure we'll speak again soon! Gotta run, boss is wandering around....


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, that's great news!! Can't believe you and goldbunny might have EC friday!! It's ll gone sooooo quick!!
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Tell me about it, this time last week I was clock-watching to go and get my drugs!


----------



## Jelly.B

SOOOOOOO EXCITINGGGGG!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Amy & Goldbunny - THAT IS FAB!!!! I'm so freaking excited ladies    this cycle makes me all happy whirly in my tummy !! 

ET ahoy next week for you both *toots the Embie horn*       

Hope all my Ladies are fab today sending you Ooooooodles of Bubbblicious best wishes (AMY no more required in your ovaries sounds like the venues full enough)


----------



## AmyHF

Don't think I can fit any more in to be honest! Really hope my bloods come back with the green light!


----------



## Guest

hello my lovelies i am still alive and i miss you all  

Bubble & willowstar you are both doing so well keep up the pma, im with you all the way and sending you vibes  

Amy & Goldbunny woohoo for you both. so excited for you

Rach hi hun welcome to the thread, everyone is welcome hun

Jelly - hey hun hows you?

gertie & lou hi ladies

lots of love

xcxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

BECKS!!! I MISS YOUUUU!! XXXX


----------



## Guest

Miss you tooooooooooooooooooooo My hour is up      

Love you all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck for the go ahead for EC ladies
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

AAAAARRRGGGHHH!!!! Really unconfortable, irritated whale talking here!  

Apparently my blood results today are 'absolutely fine' but they want me to go all the way to Edgbaston again tomrrow morning for another blood test, then hopefully in for EC on Saturday! If it's suddenly shot up then I will have to coast until it drops.

I'm so bl**dy sick of this bit now, my tummy hurts cause I have one ovary that is over 7cm x 5cm (they didnt tell me the other one) I cant sit, stand or move comfortably, if I go for a wee, it's uncomfortable, if I don't go for a wee it's uncomfortable! JUST TAKE THE SODDING EGGS ALREADY!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Amy Hun   it will soon be over... Know it's such a blooming wait and hassle but you are soooo close now


----------



## melloumaw

oh amy sorry to hear your not feeling good,have you tried a bath with lavender bubbles i always find it helps soothe yuck tummy.or a microwave wheat bag
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well I came home early today left at 3:30 instead of 5:30 boss asked if it was morning sickness  

I came home as cramps were taking hold and on top of feeling queasy was terrified the evil witch AF  would arrive at work and leave me a blubbery mess (I wouldnt buy a house off a wailing weirdo with masara dribbles rivaling a halloween costume ) 

Cramps have now gone and the knicker police are please to report no action at ground zero  
However boobs are now cramping (I didn't even know they could).

Skipped fat club as too scared of what may be, and also have now put on 5lbs since starting tx so not looking forwards to the scales of doom  

HPT arrive today at 8pm............... *shakes head and looks at the floor   (my principles are all gone now, only the world of idiot early testers left to join)


----------



## melloumaw

chin up bubbles your not allowed to look down,i dont think there's anything wrong with early testing as long as your prepared for the results and remain positive until your official test date,i intend to test every day from day after et just to monitor the results
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble                  
                

Pains doesn't  mean bad ok! Loads of ppl think they coming on and just don't. 
If you want to test dealing then do so, everyone s behind you, all here for you no matter what. Just do what feels right for you. There s no right or wrong in the world of ivf. 

I have always said no to testing early, not only can it give you a bfn, but also put so much more stress on you nd for the days to come.... However, saying that, next time around I mite tet a little earlier... I never got to test date last time, the test I had to do was when af was already in full, for clinic to know, and that was a slap in the face to be honest! Suppose I feel a bit robbed for ever having the chance too.... 

You do what feels right for you. Like mel says, just be prepared for the result and what follows
Xxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

AMY and Goldbunny, so excited for ya's about bin so close 2 egg collection. Woo Woo     
Sorry 2 ea your uncomfy though with all the ping pong balls. Good Luck with your Egg Collections    
Bubble, hope u ok luv xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Hope Everyone else ok xxxxxxx        xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Not long now willow,   how you feeling?
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Jelly

I Know 1 more day. I know i should stop worrying but i really do feel like i'm going 2 come on any min, every things telling me that my AF is jus ready 2 show her face n laugh at me and go Eeeeee! 

I feel very nutty, i cant settle, and i feel so scared.  

I just cant believe how close we r, i keep rubbing my belly n talking to our little star. I thought i would cope with the 2 wk wait, but god i was so wrong, its so hard, n its not even 2 week. I jus need 2 get tomorow done...

Hows you Jelly, do think u will ever start Treatment again? Your so positive all the time, you help us all on ea, your Queen Jelly  i really hope and pray that one day u and your DH's Dreams come true. I know i dont really know u, but u seem like a really lovely person n u deserve 2 b a mummy so much. Wishing on all the stars 4 u honeybee


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Ooh hubby jus brought me a piece of choclate cake it! Tut Tut. So naughty but Ooh so good!  

Thanks Hubby


----------



## Jelly.B

Willow, that made me giggle lol   hope you enjoyed it.

Know the 2ww is the hardest, well, second week is just eeekkkk.. And no matter what anyone says it doesn't really matter, you will still stress, you will still look for any sign thinking is it good or bad... We can't all be superwomen like me   hehe

Not long tho now sweetie, thinking of you, must say you have done so well for not testing!!!  

Me.... Maybe one day hey.....just enjoying life at mo  
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thanks Jelly Bean  

No, no pee test 4 me, no point now anyhow. Just hope we make it to Friday  

Thanks to u all on ea 4 all your support so far, you girls ROCK! 

Good luck to u all, and take care's untill i pop on ea next


----------



## goldbunny

oh dear, i get my drama queen award tonight!

been stressing all evening about waiting for doing the trigger shot.. worse as time went on, by 9:35 really wanted to get on with it but DH said we would go up to get ready at 9:40, since it was supposed to be done at 9:45. 
Several minutes of us trying to read the instructions and my panicking about an air bubble that was in there but then him trying to tell me how to get rid of it but me trying to skip that part and move on to the next bit, and the clock sort of whizzed round to 9:46, at which point i started screaming, because it was late, and he didn't seem to understand the urgency insisting that a minute late wouldn't matter, well i pretty much had a full blown panic tantrum, screaming etc. Which DH coped with calmly, bless him, he just got the shot ready, but i don't think we put it in til nearly 9:50. But i was just so anxious, i was screaming and screaming convinced that all this far we had got had been for nothing and it was all going wrong..
it's weird because now i can perfectly well rationalise the idea that 4 minutes either way can't matter really but i guess the emotion of it all had just piled up.. this is it, there's no room now for me to make it any better than it is, if the drugs were wrong or i have bad quality eggs i just have to deal with it.

only trouble is now of course i'm worrying that my screaming attack will have given me raised cortisol levels and that they will have a bad impact on the egg production and i will have spoiled them all.  
i'm not trying to get sympathy i'm just typing this all out so i can see how daft it all is. there's something about looking at it in black and white. There's nothing to do but relax for 24 hours and wait and see. 

need to get two bags ready to take to the hospital one to take in (dressing gown, socks, ipod) and one for the car on the way home (chocolate, blankie, sick bowl in case the sedative makes me car sick.. )

it's going to be really weird when this is all over, it all feels utterly surreal.

anyway obviously by now you will all have decided i am a fruit loop   so erm, sorry bout that.

whole things a bit embarrassing really.. best forget i told you.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh goldbunny, bless you!   yes, 5min really will not make any difference what so ever, u are just stressing sweetie. It will all be ok  
There is nothing you can do now, like u say then just try and relax. Just think, by Friday it will all be over, well, at leat that part of journey will.
Know it isn't easy, and not going to lie and tell you it will get better, easier from here... All of this is so hard at times, our heads works overtime for sure. but, there is a but   in a good sense..... You are one step closer soon! One step closer to your dream, and all of this, the stabbing, the emotions, the tears, the anger, will be all sooooo worth it. Will be worth it no matter what the outcome... Was to me anyway.. Never been so close to a pregnancy, and just knowing I had an embryo in me....it was special.  

You will be just fine.  

Happy packing. 
Oh and I had a pillow to sit on in the car after EC..... You can be a bit tender below, in my case, sore as h*ll, so helped a little when bumps on road

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh good tip, DH thinks he's stirling moss...


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe  

Nite nite 
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

MORNIN ALL MY LOVELY LADIES  

WOW i have missed so much, busy moving to a new house at the moment so not able to be on ff very often just read back loads of pages  
Willow and Bubbles our 2 PUPO ladies sending you loads of love and    Bubbles so proud of you for leaving that hpt there   keep those happy thoughts and take care of yourself and im telling you that bfp is just round the corner   
Willow 1 more sleep love   super super excited keep stong  

Amy and Goldbunny wahoo ec tomorrow holding all the fingers toes eveything for you       
Mel its all happening hey super positive and excited for you    

Becky, Gertie and Lou hope you preggie ladies are doing well and enjoying this exciting time   
Becky so so sorry about work love, they truelly dont realise what a mistake they are making by losing you   sure though you will bounce back so quickly and no will have all the time in the world to get ready for pebbles    
Jelly how are you love hope all well and just love all your positive energy and love you give us all you are one amazing chick  

AFM my drugs are safe so as not to get lost in all the boxes but still hoping to be in by tonight and then so excited about Sunday bring on AF so i can get going   

to everyone else hope all is going well and sending you lots of     from SA and will try check in somtime today as soon as i can.


----------



## goldbunny

happymoving day hope


----------



## melloumaw

hoping the move goes well hopepaige
goldbunny you get your stress out on here,im sure its quite normal to be in a flap at this stage of tx,but breathe and chillaxe
morning jelly,bubbles,willow,becky,amy,rach t,lou,gertie,sorry if i missed anyone.
AFM i took my little Kali cat to the vets to be spayed this morning   DH said it was my choice ,she has a baby or i do,sorry Kali   she still loves me when i pick her up
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hello to you alll Im writing this from my hotel in Majorca  

Hope ur all ok missing u lots  

Feelign very hot right now have a bit of sun burn  
Spending time with hubby is nice my side effects have vanished this week  

Cant wait to be back to chat to u all xxx back sunday  

xxx fingers crossed for the PUPO ladies xxx praying for u xx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey helllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooo
hope your having a great time honey
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey got tan   sooooo jealous!!!
Miss you loooaaaddddssssss!
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

melloumaw i had trauma over having to take Min to be spayed last year, it was so hard... i couldn't get my head around preventing her ever having babies without even telling her when it was the thing i wanted so much for myself.. it seemed utterly wrong, trouble was spaying her was a condition of our getting her from the RSPCA so i didn't have a choice.. the other fairly obvious problem would have been that if she had had kittens i would have struggled to part with them instantly making me only one brightly coloured cardigan away from 'mad cat lady'...

it took months for her fur to grow back and was a constant reminder of my guilt over having taken her mothering away. Of course she will never know..


----------



## melloumaw

cheers goldbunny
she's home now a little groggy and ran straight upstairs out the way bless her,she is my littl baby and was bought as a substitute for me lol
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

Stupid bl**dy blood tests.

Bllod hormone has gone up again, so just taking Cetrotide tonight, then in at 11am for a scan and another blood test, potentially having EC on Sunday or Monday. (please gods let it be Sunday!!!)


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, really hope it all append for you soon  

Bubble, how's you?  

Willow and goldbunny, BIG DAYS FOR YOU TOMORROW. Will be thinking of you both   

Hello to everyone else
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

thanks, will be leaving the house about 7:30, back early afternoon

hope everyone has a good friday. xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Early eve for you goldbunny  
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's  

Hows everyone in baby making world today!  

Hope, good luck with the move, n hope your witchy shows her face soon    

Goldbunny, GOOD LUCK FOR TOMOROW 2 BOTH OF YOUS,         

Amy,   that your  EC is soon Luv, getting close now     

Mel, hope your little kitty kats ok, i know what u mean its awfull putting them through it, but its 4 best, thier very foregiving. I love my cat willow so much. xxx

Hi Stacy, glad u aving a nice time, and the side effects ave stayed away      

Bubble, how u doing Luv, hope u feeling a bit better 2 day       

Jelly, how's u 2 day 

Becky N Gertie hope u and bumps and hubbys ok 2 xxxxxxxxxxxxx         

Rome and Rach how r u both doing 2 day?

                                              

AFM, one more sleep 2 go! Cant believe how close we are  , feeling excited but still really scared. Ive still had AF Pains, but hope its just feelings, as shown no blood or dark stuff in my pants as yet, and i'm due on tomorow.    i dont come on 2 night.

Ive just got 2 get through the night, so so Close   

Were getting up early 2 go to ACU and me ave blood took, then will find out in the afternoon Eeeeeek. I Dont think ill sleep much 2 night    Ill let u all knows either way. No matter what happens, what an amazing journey its bin, n what lovely people i ave got 2 know on here. So thankyous     

Lots of Luv and   and       to u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
(Sorry if ive missed any one) xxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Gold Bunny, if u like music 2 help u relax. My clinic said i could take a CD in E.C, but i 4 got 1, so the nurse put one of the hospital's own cds on. It was a 80's album. And as the Doctor put the first needle up me, i had Axel F in the back ground (the one they used 4 crazy frog) It was so funny, n what with the Gas n Air, Tamazpam n that playing in the back ground it was so funny, i felt high as a kite   

Think i erd a bit of Rocky, n white wedding aswell. 

So if u like music, take a cd 2 help u relax if thats what y like. N i suppose all clinics r different.

Plus just think of the nice cup of Tea n Buiscuits u get when u come out of E.C        

Anyhow Good Luck Luv, ill b thinking of


----------



## rach t

hi girls hope everyone doing ok havnt been able to get on internet and phone lines been off this horrible british wether xx

hi bubbles how r u u still been able to sleep not long now 4 tuesday   xxx

willow star hope you get the news u deserve 2day i will be thinking off you       xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck for today


----------



## AmyHF

Good luck willowstar!


----------



## Gertie5050

Good luck Willowstar for today, hoping you get that   you so much deserve

xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sooooo excited for willow and goldbunny today!!!!
Praying foe willow all the way   she's super strong for not peeing on a stick before seeing clinic!    
Hoping goldbunny has healthy big juicy eggs     

This is going to be a good weekend  

Amy, not long now!
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hopefully not, Jelly, hopefully not.  

Without going the whole TMI thing, did anyone else have a sort of egg-white style discharge after a couple of days on Cetrotide? At first I thought it was just some gel from the scan, but I didnt have a scan yesterday, and I've still had it this morning..... It's similar to what I usually get a couple of weeks before AF, so I'm worried in case all these bloody follicles are going to rupture and send the eggs out! I'm going to ask the nurses this afternoon, but just thought I'd check with you ladies first! Sorry if TMI!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, I had that horrid gel thing from scan still coming out a few days later every time. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about. 
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Ladies (said in best MC stylie)  

I'm sorry for the lack of postage, but had a couple of days of being a negative Nancy *which I am so OVER* and didn't wanna lower the tone of my fab awesome possitive ladies but after a self administered   kicking I am back and as Bubblicious as ever !

What a hive of activity for me to catch up on!     


Golbunny - Duck me! EC already         
so happy for you hun as I know from speaking to you it's been QUITE  a journey to get here now lets hope there are some fab lil eggies just waiting to do the night time salsa with the swimmers   Am sat at work with my legs crossed for you!!

Hope - 2 more sleeps Sister! *UH HUH*   get those drugs unpacked dusted off and ready to lock and load! New home new start and hopefully new baby   xxxxxxx

Mel - Hope kitt's ok and she is recovered from her ordeal. We need to get out lil princess monster pants done but I cant bring myself to do it yet (mostly because she's so mental she'll have to stay in the dog crate to recouperate ) in the mean time is funny watching her run round the house (she's a house cat so no danger of tom cat fiddling) wiggling her bum and fluff at the others  

Stacey - We miss you! Hope Boris isn't drinking too many cocktails he's got enough drugs in him as it is  

Amy -   scan and blood is what you want today chicken! oh my days you're so so close and sounds like you have enough eggs to populate an entire island    By day she's a mild mannered lady by night she is  Follicle Lady !!!!

Willow - My EC/ET 2WW buddy I cannot tell you how much I'm feeling your anxiety today, heres to hoping your afternoon ends with a giant BFP baby !!!  

Rome & Rach Ooodles of love girlies 

Becks /Gert/Lou we love you and the bumps!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, sending you massive cuddles  
We are all here for eachother  

Glad you feeling more positive tho  
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

nice to hear that positivity is back bubbles
ordeal with kitty,she pulled out her stitches and glue,return to vet reglue and neck cone,pulled off neck cone pulled out glue vets shut so we bandaged her up lol
back to vets this am they stapled her up and ive made her a body stocking so she cant eat the staples lol(put her in profile so you can all have a laugh at her)
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Ahhhhh poor little kitty lol. What she like  
Super cute!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - What a palava! But such a cute kitty  
Love the body stocking idea! that is skill you should market them!! 

Our first female (Ghost) had a hernia after hers as she wouldbn't keep still so really dreading having Little Spirit done as she is 100x more active than Ghost was.  Boys are easy one quick snip and its all over  

After you and the kids being porrly last week and now kitty you must be ready for a good snooze


----------



## melloumaw

lol yes please bubbles,but at least its nearly the weekend,off for my progesterone results in a minute fingers crossed for a good number,
have a lovely friday ladies
melx


----------



## melloumaw

progesterone result 34 nmol/L
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Mel! I'm guessing that's good (above 20 is right?) Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yaaayyyy      GO MEL, GO MEL  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies Im sat here laughing my   off! 

Hubby came by the office for lunch (as normal) but proceeded to get his dinner all down his lap, CURRY to get the stain out ob handed him a dishcloth but now he just looks like he's done a giant yellow wee  . Hope for his sake it dries off before he gets back into work


----------



## Guest

Good luck today willowstar !!

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - I do hope you're sorting out broadband at home we need our Becks here


----------



## Guest

Yes i will be sorting it out for when i finish work. I just wanna finish now, hate it here its horrible 

I MISS YOU ALL

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, that was really funny! Poor hubby tho hehe

Beckyboo, has you lovely  
Xxxx

Stacey's back soon  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

wonder when Willow will be back god I'm all nrevous for her xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks hun how are you? Ive not got time to read through everything as i only get my hour lol, not enough time to do all i need !!

Having hair chopped later

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

One forum clinic has just announced 5 BFP!! That is pretty good results I would say wow!!!
Makes me smile! Come on thread, we an do it too  

Group hug


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

5 wowser! well we've already had Becks Lou (x2) and Gertie so if Willow comes through too thats 5 babys on board!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just hit my boob it hurts.... it's like family guy advert on BBC after Lois runs into the sign, times like now a glass fronted office is not good


----------



## Guest

And 6 with you bubble   

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

you never know!


----------



## Guest

xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

We can all do it  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Deffo !! xx


----------



## melloumaw

hi ladies,
wow 6 pupo ladies that would be good
            
heres hoping


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow Hon, 

Thinking of you!       xxx


----------



## rach t

have been thinking of willow all day checked loads to see if she has been on any idea when she will be on to let us no xxx


----------



## rach t

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Golly its nerve wracking


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure shes just fine        

Just been for acupuncture, love it! 
Making pizzas tonight, yum yum yum  
Xxx

It's the weekend  
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny - THINKING OF YOU 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's everyone one

Goldbunny hope it went ok 2 day, and u recovering ok,     

Bubble your back, i'm glad u back 2 your bubbly self, not long now honey bee xxxxxxxxx so close 4 u both luv, jus one more wk end xx

Thankyou to everyone 4 your goodluck wishes n all       

And i hope everyone else ok

Jelly/Becky/Amy/Hope/Rome/Rach/Stacey/Mel and u all        

AFM....

                  

          
Oh my goodness, oh my goodness!

Still cant believe it, i'm still in shock, i was so sure it hadnt worked, i cryed even b 4 Hubby did the phone call 2 the clinic, and when he told me, he had 2 say it 3 times b 4 it sank in, that i am PREGNANT!      

And then i cryed again, n then he cryed, n then Willow our cat went Meow! Because she wonderd what the hell was wrong with us both!
Were over the Moon n All the Stars! Thank you 2 every one on ea 4 all the support.

The Level of of hCG when they did the blood test showed up at 121, they said this is a very good level and i go back next Friday 4 them 2 do another test, jus 2 check the levels r still rising.


----------



## Jelly.B

Think I might cry!!! Willow, congrats darling!!! I'm soooooo happy for you!!    
Woooooowwwww!! 
Hurrah!!!
OMG!!


----------



## Jelly.B

And love the pic!!

I'm soooooo happy!!! Massive congrats!!!!
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow that's AMAZING     so so happy for you chick I could cry even Hubby is shouting congrats from our kitchen wow!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How are you both feeling? Becks is devastated she can't get one line but I promised to text her xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just send you ten bubbles for luck willow, not that you need it now lol  
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thankyou both Bubble, your next its going 2 work 4 u 2, its just got 2.        
Wish so much luck for yor Test next week, ill b checking all the time.


----------



## melloumaw

YAY willowstar congratulations on your  
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Willow SOD ME !!! yay for you I'm so so so over the moon for you and Mr Willowstar  
                   I just know you will have a super happy 9 months ahead and with a strong test like that maybe you'll be twinnie pg number two !! xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thank You's Bubble....   

Me N Hubby aving a asda meal deal curry for 2, n a bottle of Schloer 2 celebrate HaHA Rock on!
Were really pushing boat out 2 night , well its the best day of our lifes Eeeeee! 

I really do hope it works out 4 everyone on ea, sorry 4 bin so soppy, but your all great. And i'm so emotinal, happy tears      

Ps. Bubble, just so u know, i've had really bad AF Pains last 3 days, thats why i thought it hadnt worked. So even if u get them feelings, dont worry love, stay strong n positive, as hard as it is i know. Ive felt like i was going insane all week. I just wanted u 2 know, so may b it will help u when u aving a rotten day. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Enjoy the fizzy bubbles and the curry nom nom!

You are a truely fab lady and your LO will be uber lucky (fab gorgeous piccie btw)


----------



## AmyHF

OMG!!! Willow I'm sooo happy for you! Congratulations!        

AFM, I'm doing my trigger shot in half and hour, I'm in for my EC on Sunday!!!!!! Apparently my hormone levels dropped from above 12,000iu yesterday, to 6,000 today! I've had to take 75 menopur tonight, and then in first thing Sunday morning!

Bubble, you're next!


----------



## rach t

eee a verg BIG congratulations willow i am so pleased for you and your partner u have waited so so long just wait till your little miracle is here           xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, wow!! Roll on Sunday! Excited for you!!  
Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

hope everyone ok xxx
bubble how r u your turn next    xxx


----------



## rach t

wish mine had started i even phoned the hospital to see if any cancellations xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

So excited 4 u luv, come on Sunday! Yay! .........


----------



## Gertie5050

congratulations willow so pleased for both of you

your turn next Bubble, roll on tuesday

xxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thanks Everyone 

If anyone is in to books, and likes a good Auto biography. Theres a brill one called ,The Stork Club, By the author, Imogen Edward-Jones. Its about her personal n very moving,funny true story about trying to concieve, going through ivf etc. I got my copy off Amazon, n i loved reading it. I dont normally do books not my thing, but b 4 our IVF started n i found Fertility Friends, i read this book 3 or 4 times. 


Here's 2 quotes i like from it-

The fertility game is like one long marathon where you just have to keep on running. No matter how many times the finish line is moved, no matter how increasingly hard the road or unpleasant the terrain, you pick yourself up and ever more determinedly you keep going. Until one day you hope, you pray, you might make it. 

  


But once in a while the odd thing happens
once in a while the dream comes true
And the whole pattern of life is altered
Once in a while the Moon turns Blue!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies - Was a rough night for me    bad cramps for about 2 hrs at bed time really fierce (kept waking me) was sure AF was coming so put on the obligatory pad and tried to sleep hrough what was coming . 

So far though still no blood or spotting just white.. ?? Im getting so confused by all this now, was so certain last night it was over both me and Hubby shed a few tears.

BUT have still avoided POAS which I'm quietly proud of myself for, If I make it though the day and tonight I might try tomorrow (yes I know 2 sleeps early) but will be 13dp3dt so embie will be 16 days old if he/she is still fighting ....  Gosh ladies this rollercoaster doesn't get an easier   

I soo need a holiday after this


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubbles, thinking of you Hun. All of this really makes your head spin..... Just remember its normal to feel like you do, to have af pains like u do.... Doesn't make it any easier I know

Want to give you a massive cuddle  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly - i never thought I would be like this during my 2ww the weird thing is once I know for sure I know EITHER way I will be ok, its the yoyo emotions of ''am I, am I not'' that is so distressing   
The needles and scans are sooo the easy bit


----------



## Jelly.B

For sure, I felt the same. It's the unknown, just wanting to get on with life.

I would have peed on 12sticks by now so I'm very very proud of you!!!!
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol thank you Jelly I'm really sorry Ive been such a downer since starting tx   I have three pee sticks hidden away ......


----------



## Jelly.B

Stop saying sorry crazy chick   you have nothing to be sorry for! If anything, you are the prob one of the most 'coolest' person going thru ivf in the world! 
You are truly special bubble.

If you can't have a moan on here, where else can you hey.....  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AWW now you've made me cray happy I love this place tears


----------



## Jelly.B

Just one more day sweetie ok.... Take the test in the morning, fully behind you! You have had the longest wait ever! 

I still have such good feelings for you tho, you should know that


Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

cant believe your restraint bubbles,you've done so well honey didnt know if youd be interested in looking at this for visualisation honey
   for 
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/7.html
morning jelly
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning mel  

Hope you ave a good weekend planned, despite the weather!
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thank Mel - Love the link   you ladies are beyond awesome    

Jelly you are such a rock for us all we are very very lucky  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm not really.. I'm such a [email protected] myself  

Not liking this weather girls! Have to go out in this later... My hair will go FRIZZY!!!!!  
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

less than 24 hours!!!!! Lil bit nervous now!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, THE day is soon here   vey excited! Nothing to be worried or nervous about Hun, will all be fab  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AMY - you will be fab hun. I have an EXTREMELY good feeling for your eggies ms makealot!   What time you in ??

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Got to be there for 630am, going in at 7:30! Keep telling myself that lots of follies doesnt necessarily mean lots of eggs, and that lots of eggs doesnt mean that they will fertilise. And that not all the embies will survive, and that once it/they is transferred they make not stick....

Trying to keep positive, but not let myself in for too much of a heartache if it doesnt work..........


----------



## goldbunny

hello girls xxx mwah et mwah et mwah (air kisses) 

survived e/c on friday horrible day though felt quite ill till late and struggled to get to sleep.. got 11 eggs though, quite pleased with that...

asked them to do IVF on some rather than just ICSI them all, so they did ICSI on 6, 2 immature eggs, of the four remaining 2 fertilized , IVF on the other 5, of which 2 fertilized..

i have four embies!!! hurrah,, praying they hang around for E/T on monday

          

go embies!!     

bubble you can test now if you want since i have embies i don't mind.xxxx         

 for jelly thanks for the support


----------



## AmyHF

Oooh, congratulations on your embies!


----------



## goldbunny

thank you amy x


----------



## Jelly.B

GO GOLDBUNNY!   fab result Hun! Ever do happy for you   roll on Monday  

Amy, it's good to see it like you do, but don't forget to keep positive also, embies needs a positive healthy little mummy to burry into   always remember- it ony takes one!  

Let's keep the positive wibes flowing  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Amy GOODLUCK 4 TOMOROW Luv 2 u both      

Bubble, stay strong honey, not long now. And if u do the pee pee test in the morning Good Luck 4 u luv       

Goldbunny, Aww super well done 2 u both on your Little Embies, Grow embies grow. So excited 4 u luv, goodlucks      

Hope, is tomorow the day luv, Goodluck 2 u boths, get stabbing     

Mel, Becky, Gertie, Rome, Rach, Stacey, Jelly and the whole baby making super gang!       

AFM
I did a pregnancy test this morning (silly i know) just 2 check it want all a dream! Guess what it said ,i'm pregnant! As u know, i just wanted 2 see it 4 my self and ave that little moment like all pregnant ladies do.       Ive left it in bathroom n keep looking at it and smiling. I'm still in shock, but it is starting 2 feel real now. Bubble this will b u on Wednesday       

Words can not say how happy i feel, n sorry 4 going on when all u r still waiting 4 the your magic moments, luv u all,    

Ps. What everyones thoughts on dying hair when pregnant?    If its best not 2  then ill wait, but feeling really ugly n yuck with my self at the mo, n my ginger roots r starting 2 show, So it could do with it. But if not ill wait, baby star comes 1st


----------



## AmyHF

Well, I'm up, washed and dressed! Feels weird going out with my glasses and no make up on!

Nervous, hungry, thirsty and feeling quite sicky!

Will talk to you all later!


----------



## AmyHF

Wow, feel weird. 12 eggs tho.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

/]=15Amy that is FAB!!! 1Q2 lil eggies wooo woo!!                go eggies get ya partners make some embies la la la        


SENIDN HUGS!!


----------



## goldbunny

welldone amy!


----------



## melloumaw

congratz amy 12 eggies what a great number
bubbles how you holding up?
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel, Alls good sweetie, still staying away from POAS so two more sleeps! How's kitty ? 
Showed hubby the piccie he though it was fab! xxx


----------



## melloumaw

kali is doing good ta honey.the body stocking is definitely better than her smashing her head against things trying to get the cone off.
you've had such a long 2ww but maybe thats because of your irregular AF
(shhh dont tell anyone i know its a positive result) lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies

First of all, Amy, wow, we'll done you sweetie!! I have no doubt they are getting jiggy with it as we speak  
Goldbunny, bet you can't wait for tomorrow   
Willow, ahh that's so sweet   I don't blame you for doing a test, would have done the same   
Bubble, thinking of you Hun.   
Hope, it's Sunday!!!! Did af show Have you started Sooooooo excited!!!! 
Beckyboo, how's you petal? Hope you having a good weekend
Mel, how's you? And how's kitty?? Poor little thing lol, sooo cute tho!

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

AMY Congrats on your 12 Embies, well done Luv, take it easy now, ave lots of rest      
                     

Bubble Bubble Bubble, ooh soo close, so giddy 4 u, wot a wait u ave had   hang in there, not long now pudding. xxx 

Hope as the witchy come, hope so,                   

Goldbunny, how u doing 2 day. Ave u erd out from the clinic on how yoir Embies doing, hope they ok. Hope u ok 2, and relaxing. Big Day tomorow 4 u both, good luck luv. Your so close              

Hope everyone else ok 2 day, lots of luv 2 u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

they will call before 9 am to tell us if e/t can go ahead and the embies made it through the weekend. i don't think i will be able to answer the phone in case they say it's all over.                                                       for embies everywhere


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Goldbunny, i'm sure your embies will b ok, and E.T will go a head tomorow, and remember it only takes 1! So stay strong and positive, tomorows the day. Good luck at the baby making factory babes, wishing on all the stars 4 u                 ill b thinking of u luv xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, will be thinking of you tomorrow and cant waitto hear some fab news   
Willow, re haircol, I would ask your hairdresser for advice. Lots of different views here.

Stacey is back today!!! WELOME HOME STACEY!   bet you have a lovely tan and all relaxed
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

OMG ladies I've missed so much exciting news I just can't believe it. This moving takes it all out of a person but we are settled in nicely and just love my new place ? still no internet connected yet so on my phone and so no smileys but no that I'm sending u all hugs, babydust everthing ?. Well 1st WILLOW wahoooooo congrats love so super excited for u both bring on the nxt 9 mths. ?  hug hug.  Amy congrats on your 12 eggies ? sure they are doing the deed and getting those embies as we speak ? pray pray.  Goldbunny wahoo for u tomorrow love  all the best will be thinking of u. Hug  ? bubbles my angel u r doin a fab job can't believe how brave u r bein and still not tested proud of u girl now bring on tues!!!!  ? ?. Becky how r u dloin love?  Gertie lou lou rach rome and Mel how r u dadies? Jelly how r u my love? Sure u no how I'm doin u just moved the other day, man its hectic.... But how u keeping?   Stace hope your holiday is goin gr8 and u r relaxing loads and loads ? hug.   Afm well that dam which hasn't  arrived ? every mth she is always on time and the mth I want to start ?? I'm just hoping and praying she arrives soon as my druggies are crying for me to take them ? so hope tomorrow brings on a happy new week not only for me but for all you lovely ladies and all the exciting events taking place on this thread. Sending u all the best positive vibes and will def keep checking in on my phone ? take care ? hug hug


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies,
Hope- glad to hear you're settled in! Naughty AF, you spend your life wishing she'd go away then when you need her she goes on holidays 

AFM I'm afraid to say it's all over, started with the pre period discharge last night along with cramps and nausea, and tested this morning a VERY strong BFN.. Well I'd be lying if I said I was hiring the red arrows to do a celebratory display but I'll be ok  3 month wait to start again it is. Am going to continue pessaries and do final test tomorrow but ready for the confirmation, I think the pessaries are the only thing stopping a full bleed. 
Love you all and so grateful for the support and comradeship I found here
Will still come on from time to time and check in on you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, really hope the results will be different tomorrow  
Here anytime you need a chat
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubbles still staying positive for you honey fingers crossed for better news tomoz
morning jelly and hope
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

bubblehug!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, wish you the best for ET today  
Amy, is it your ET today too?
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck for ET today goldbunny   to you


----------



## staceyemma

Hello everyone hope everyone is well  
Had a lovely break away back to cold wet England now, was great to be alone with hubby was getting a bit stressed so a week away has chilled me out  
Had no side effects whilst abroad which was great, have baseline scan tomorrow at 9.00am so early start for me tomorrow- so hoping that goes ok, a bit nervous but so ready to start stimms now 
Havent had a chance to read through the pages I've missed yet but will do when I get a chance.

Ive noticed that Willowsstar had a bfp, congratulations hunni you must be over the moon.
Hey Becky hows you? Hope you and hubby are ok  
Goldbunny and Amy good luck for your ET  
Hello Mel how are things progressing for you?  
Hello Jelly hope you are ok? Have you been up to anything exciting?!  
Bubble my lovely jubbly big squishy cuddle for you  
Hello hope am I right that you have moved home? Hope it went well for you  
Gertie- How are you feeling hope you are keeping well  
Really crazy how much I missed u all!

Mwah mwah mwah!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Welcome back Stacey   glad you feel relaxed and looking foward to scan, exciting!  
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

welcome home stacey,fingers crossed for stimming tomoz honey
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel and Jelly, getting used to the injections now hee hee! xxx
Feeling excited


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey,have you got loads to catch up on at work now you back? It's a nice day to be back, first rain free day in what seems like ages!
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I know   when we landed it was pouring it down and freezing!!! 

not got too m uch to catch up on thank god.
Just been speakign to my HR dept at work they said I can sign myself off sick for the week of EC and ET   I hope I get that far eek!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Of course you will Stacey  
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Wow! Just had 'the call' and I have 7 embies!!!!! ET is either Wednesday or Friday, not sure yet.

Bubble, keep positive love, didn't willow have AF cramps? A negative is t always a negative. Big hugs Hun. Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

very exciting amy!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, hurrah      

Goldbunny, how's you? 
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

waiting for e/t... we rang them though and they said none are freezable so i shall hopefully if they manage to get them in there get two back, and the other two.. (sigh) well seems a waste really but what can you do? i'm sure they'd freeze them if they could. will know more later. 

   to all


----------



## Jelly.B

Loads of ppl don't get to freeze so don't worry, sure you have some good fighters there


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies 

Bubble - once again hun i am so so sorry massive hugs xxx

Stace - welcome home hun, glad you had a fab time  you bought the sun back for now 

Amy - well done hun good luck with et 

Goldbunny - food luck with et, we didnt get any to freeze either hun.

Jelly, mel & gertie - hey ladies how are you? Good weekend?

xxxxx


----------



## rach t

hi everyone hope all is ok xx
bubbles hope u are ok n will be different news 2moro thinking off you xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Stacey - hope you had a fab hols

Hope - hope your all settled in your new home, - AF hurry up for hope so she can start  

Goldbunny  & Amy- hope ET goes well.

Becky - hope your well hun 

mel - how you doing??

Bubbles - i cannot put into words how sorry i am, big hugs & kisses to you & hubby xxxxx

jelly - hope your ok

xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

willow yes you can dye your hair depending on the colour that u have not really supposed to go anything under a 5 shade but the amount of people that do dye there hairs have bn ok its just so yuo dont have a reaction but if you dye all the time and use same col then shud be fine   oo i am  a haidresser xx do u still have u test there u shud frame it   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, that's interesting, so f you stick to same col as you normally do, you can do roots too yeah?
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

I dyed my hair willow, i waited till my 7 week scan i was so scared as had heard conflicitng things about it,

HI rach  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi beckyboo   how's you sweetie? 
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

allergy test carefully as being preg made my sister react to the dye test so she decided not to risk it, if allergy test ok should be ok to dye hair. at least when it gets sunny there's an excuse to wear a hat.


----------



## Guest

Im good thanks hun hows you?  

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Beckyboo, I'm good ta   sun is out!!!


----------



## Guest

For a change   The rain is meant to be back later and will be here all week. May is meant to be totally pants but june onwards lovely 

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Aaarrrggghhhhhh so sick of rain! 
Man currently out playing golf, I'm on sofa hehe, even tho weather looks lovely, makes me feel guilty hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

And they say we are in a drought?  

Ah dont feel guilty hun, i wish i was on my sofa lol. oh well i soon will be haha

xxx


----------



## Guest

Youve just reminded me i am meant to be booking my hubbys golf for sunday... Best do it or i will be in trouble lol

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe


----------



## rach t

hi jelly yeah if you have used it b4 then will b ok coz u havnt had a reaction to them but maybe do another test just incase anything has changed in the product but i do loads of woman that is pregnant and they are fine   xx


----------



## rach t

i am sick of this weather too it hasnt stopped and waiting for the man to drop my car bk off from mot place so carnt go anywere xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope to speak more tomorrow on here  

Baseline scan tomoro eeeek! will update you tomoro   xx
Have a fab evening girls x


----------



## Guest

My days are so long now i cant get on here. The new manager seems to go at 4 which is good lol.

Good luck stace

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sorry girls, fell asleep lol! Slept really bad last night.

Rach, thanks for info  
Beckyboo, bet they feel long,Urk!
Stacey, very very excited for you!!! What time Have you got the day off?

Wondering if hope got ET af yet!!? Bring it on  
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i am pupo! 2 IVF embies on board!         
not good grade only 1 grade 3 and 1 grade 3-4, but still, fingers crossed

xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, congrats on being PUPO!     how do you feel? Feet up now lady  
Xxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's

Gossh ive only bin work n ive missed loads on ea. 

Bubble. i'm so sorry 4 u both, ive just had tears in my eyes 4 u. I had AF pains like i told u, but no dark discharge. But there's still hope luv, its not over until its over. You may ave a shock tomorow hun, i think a lot of women bleed even when thier pregnant, so fingers crossed 4 u this is the case. I         it as worked luv 4 u both. Try 2 rest and tomorow will b here b 4 u know it.                         take care Bubble xxxxxxxxxxxx

Goldbunny, CONGRATULATIONS ON BEEN PUPO!          
Good luck 2 u both and your 2 embies. Grow Embies grow, get snug n comfy in your mummy        
Rest lots luv, and dont let the 2 wait wk drive u nutty, takecare xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope,      your wicthy shows soon, she best get on her brum n come soon, so u can get stabbing happy       

Rach, how r u doing, thanks 4 info on the hair colour, i think ill wait untill scan and then do it. I normally dye it every month with the same colour, but left it this time what with treatment n all. I normally do it Red.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jelly how r u luv, and thanks 4 info 2 xxxxxxxxxxx 

Stacey, welcome back   Goodluck with your scan tomorow     xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Amy, how r u, hope u ok, n not long untill E.T, unless u already had it, in that case, welldone and rest lots       

BeckyBoo, i bet the days just drag, and u just cant wait 2 meet pebbles. Hope u ok luv, ive got it all 2 come, cant believe it xxxxx

Mel, how u doing luv? xxxx

Rome, r u ok spadge? xxxxx

Gertie, hows u and your bump  xxxxxxxxxx


Afm, feels wierd at min, i know i'm pregnant, but apart from bin tierd and eating everything in sight n bin very windy  , i dont feel anything yet, with it bin so early. All i feel is so excited and giddy. But i also feel emotional, n even more now ive seen Bubbles post, i hope she's ok and she still gets a BFP tomorow.         xxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, weird question. How do they decide if you are going to have a three or five day transfer? Which is better?


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy, I'm rubbish at explaining things, but it all depends on how the eggs grow and how fast.


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy, just seen your post this morning and must ave missed it. Well done on your embies girly     
And good luck on your E.T, For Wednesday or Friday either way   
You will soon b PUPO!       XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly- yes have the day off, meeting my best friend for brunch after too which is fab   the clinic phoned me whilst I was shopping this evening- damn near keeled over I panicked thinking something must be wrong... they wanted me to come in half hour later at 9.30am and not 9.00am phewwww!!!  

Becky-Thanks hun will let you know how it goes

Goldbunny- congrats on being PUPO I have fingers and toes crossed for you   xx

Hey willowsstar bet it hasnt' sunk in yet that you are preggers, if it works for me think it'll be when I give birth that it'll hit home with me  

Hope everyone else is ok Hope, Gertie, Mel 
  Im off to bed now zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Bubble thinking of you xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Bubble  

Good Luck 2 u both 4 2day, ill b thinking of you    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

my lovely ladies good morning  

so sorry bein gone for so long just been crazy. All settled in nicely now   thank goodness for that.

Goldbunny congrats on bein PUPO love   now take it easy and let those embies snuggle in tight     

Amy good good luck for tomorroq love sure all will go according to plan and you can join Goldbunny in the 2ww    all the best  

Bubbles im speechless but just wanna send you loads of    and lots of strength to stay strong in this time. U and hubby take care and do that test today miracles do happen     

Becky how are you and pebbles doing love? hope your keeping well  

Stace welcome back   so happy you had such a good time and are nice and relaxed for this mth    good luck for your scan today waiting to hear your news later   

Jelly how are you love?

Willow how are you love? sure when that bump starts showing its gonna feel so so real   

Mel how are you love? what your latest news on the big day

lou and Gertie how are you preggie ladies.

Rach and Rome hope your also doing well.

AFM     AF still hasnt arrived    every mth to the day or maybe a day later and that witch will arrive but this mth i just dont no. last night just cried and thought why why.. got the drugs ready to get goin and this happens..    that witch will fly in today  

HOPING YOU ALL HAVE A GREAT GREAT DAY AND WILL CATCH UP LATA


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope your all well,
another miserable day today  
oh well good excuse to catch up on housework lol
mel x


----------



## rach t

willow i have red hair too not sure what ur nat col is but u can get tempory colours called directions you apply on wet hair can do them urself thats what i do to keep on top off my col as always goes orange ha xxx

hope i am doin ok just wish i had started now i am having different dreams everynite about treatment think it is of coming on here before goin to bed i had 72 eggs the other nite in my dream ha xxx

hope everyone else getting on ok xxx

bubbles thinking off you hope everything is ok           xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Well, as of this morning I have 3 grade 1's (4cell) 3 grade 2's (4 cell) and a grade 2 (5 cell).  Umm, how can I have a 5 cell? I thought it split and doubled? 

Booked in for ET tomorrow, but need to call in the morning, as they think that I will end up going to a 5 day. Would be better for me, as my boss has asked me to minimise the time I am having out of the office this week, and said she doesnt understand why I would need Friday off as well, if I have the embryo back on Wednesday.

Has anyone heard from Bubble?


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies hope ur all ok xx

Baseline scan went very well everything is looking good for starting stimms  
Got to wait until tomorrow to see if my recipient is ready for next stage too. 
I have my menopur I'm on two powders to one water it looks very fiddly to do.
So hope I get good news tomorrow.  
Has anyone else used menopur? Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

stacey - is your egg donation meant to be anonymous? Only your signature seems to say where you are, and if you keep talking about the dates, won't you make yourself traceable? i read on another fertility site that the rules for that site were that egg donors were not to reveal too much information...


----------



## Guest

Woohoo Amy! I had a 3 cell a 4 cell and a 7 cell not sure how it works lol

Stace yay Hun as I said in text it's not as bad as it looks but get hubby to help you

I'm sure they can't trace you from your signature on here

Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Stacey, Yeah, I used menopur, not as tricky as it looks, I actually had more problems with the cetrotide, couldnt seem to get rid of all of the air without losing some of the fluid.


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy Ooh well done chicken, cant believe your boss though sounds like she needs a punch in nose, fancy saying that when its one of the most important week off your life, some people r so insensitive, they just dont get it do they  
Anyhow Good Luck 4 E.T tomorow luv       

Stacey, glad your scan went good, its getting exciting now Eeeeee!        

Rach, i know howu feeling luv, waiting 2 start treatment is hell, it feels like its never going 2 happen, and no one seems 2 understand, its rubbish  you sometimes feel like your going nuts . But hang in there, stay strong, talk 2 your partner/hubby as much as u can when your feeling down, and just try as hard as seem's 2 stay positive. And soon, so soon your time will come. Once u get your appoinment things will start moving alot faster, and u will stabbing y tummy, aving egg collection, and then waiting 4 that vey important blood test b4 u know it. And in the mean time u ave all us crazy ladies, 2 keep u going!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

Hope,   for u yor witchy shows up soon, she must ave crashed her brum stick, she needs 2 get a taxi n show her bloody face soon. Come on Witchy! Take care luv, i'm sure it will happen soon          

Goldbunny hows our PUPO lady 2 day?        

Mel, hows u, did u enjoy y house work

Becky , Gertie hows the passengers    lots of   2 u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope Bubbles and her DH ok, so worried. Send them lots of        

   TO EVERYONE ELSE XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Stacey, yeah it is a bit annoying! Hopefully the free wristbands for the Park will cheer her up!

Just had a call from the clinic, I'm not having my ET today, I'm having it Friday instead. Ladies, you know the progesterone pessaries? Does it make a HUGE difference if someone, lets call her Jane, forgot to have on in the morning, and instead had one at about 6pm, followed by one at 10pmish? Got to work to day and realised that I (sorry 'Jane') had forgotten it this morning!


----------



## goldbunny

lol @ 'jane'. No idea, but they did say to me that on e/t day if i was havign an early transfer to leave the first one til after the transfer then do the other at night, so i think you wil be ok.


----------



## AmyHF

Oh, thank the gods!  . I'm going to try and nip home in my lunch break to take it then.

Been having really bad stomach cramps the last day or so, would that be the progesterone? Also feeling bloated! No weight change though, drinking fluids, so I don't think its late OHSS. 

How was E/T? Easy? Did they let your OH go in with you, or do they have to wait outside?


----------



## goldbunny

dh went in with me and i am glad he did because i was a b it upset they said they couldn't freeze the other embies and plus, he saw the little flash of light on the screen when they went in, whereas i was looking the wrong way. because i am mostly, in life, looking the wrong way at the time!


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies,hope we're well "jane too" lol
looks like it might be turning into a nice day here.

finally i have my follow up appointment with Mr Skull tonight,so fingers crossed we should find out suitability etc
mel x


----------



## Guest

Hi all

Amy im sure it will be fine about 'jane' i didnt have to use them till after et and i only used one at night

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Snuck home at lunch to take one! First time Jane's DH didnt remind her and she bloomin well forgot!  

My mother has today asked if there are visiting hours for the embryos? I'm going to wait until I am actually facing the nurses before I let them know that! (She was joking btw!) I have now told her about the treatment, was a bit surprised when she burst into tears and said she knew something was going on back at home!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies how r u all doin?  Amy u manage to get home bring on friday love super exciting. How r u PUPO goldbunny . Becky how u love ? Has anyone heard from Bubbles ? How is she doin?  Everyone else how u all


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, perhaps always keep one pessaries in bag  

Hope you all having a good day  

Hope, any sign yet?!   thinking of youXxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Aww bless her amy 

Bubble is ok, she just wants a few days off here   we love you bubble

Im good thanks hope hows you hun?

Hey jelly hows you?

Im off lunch over, will be back at 4 lol

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble is fine guys, she has the week off with man   they prob out and about enjoying hols while it's not raining.
Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ahh bless her our bubbles. Pls can u send her lots of hugs from me and tell her thinking of her and dh lots. Thanks.  I'm ok no af yet  but I'm in so much pain today with cramps and all so maybe maybe tonight  PRAY PRAY


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, will do an af dance now for you  
Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Jelly  u made me smile  .  yeah I don't think I've eva wished so hard for my af to arrive as I am now...


----------



## Jelly.B

I bet sweetie! Any day now pls  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

How r u doin Jelly? Any plans for the near future or that wine tasting to good for now


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, wine tasting far too much fun at mo  
Prob start again June time
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

yeah love it. U can have an extra sip for me pleeeeaaaasssse. Friends came round to see our place on last nite and all I wanted was to join them for a drink but ended up just drinking orange juice


----------



## goldbunny

i'm doin fine hopepaige - very impatient though!! constantly looking for symptoms. constantly worrying that i should be eating something better or doing something to 'make' everything be ok... 
(i will be loopy in 2 weeks).

               

wanted to get my room tidy but haven't even got anywhere near yet and it already nearly half two. reading the forums WILL NOT make me magically pregnant but i can't seem to leave them alone. Tried showing my embryo pic the cuddly turtle baby-toy i have, but they didn't seem to understand it was a present for them. oh looky here comes the cat to harass me into feeding her again. she has food in her bowl she just will have licked off all the jelly/gravy and be wanting some more now. daft cat.

x love and             to everyone


----------



## staceyemma

Have you booked that holiday yet jelly  
hope let's pray for ur Af  

Waiting on the phone call to hear if I can start stimms tonight.. They do like to keep me waiting.  

Hope ur ok girls xx


----------



## hopepaige

Those damn clinics  stace... Phone stacy now pls...  .  Goldbunny I no how u feel love I was the same as u my last cycle CRAZY... I love u showing embie the toy  so so cuet. Hope and pray that works love  .  Jelly how long u still in the UK for?


----------



## Jelly.B

I hopefully move in September   can't wait!

Stacey, bet you soooo excited!!!
Goldbunny, think we are all like it lol, 2ww is a killer! 
Mel, best of luck with app this eve  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly how exciting love.. So u gonna do another cycle at your clinic


----------



## Jelly.B

Will do one more yes, then if that doesn't work, will cont this journey in Oz  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

No no that aint gonna happen. June is gonna be your mth. U gonna have a UK baby   love it...


----------



## Jelly.B

We can only hope  
Hehe
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

June is an ace month

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yay start my stimms tonight my recipient is ready  
Progress scan on Sunday or Monday xxx


Yay


----------



## Jelly.B

HURRAH STACEY!!    
Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz stacey
afm   consult was poo,my amh is <1.5 gutted cant share it may be the end of the road,dont think we can raise enough to do it without sharing
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooo Stave "dancing, "clapping, "hug hug super exciting love. The journey begins  .  Mel I'm sorry love but try remember its not over until its over and especially on ff we see miracles do happen  "hug . keep strong love..  AFM  dancing clapping AF has arrived wahoooo so started my journey tonight. Super excited and scared all in 1.    pray this will be the 1...  Hope your all having a lovely evening. "Hugs to everyone


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, oh Hun, big cuddles for you   what do you think will be next step? Xxx

Hope, so happy for you! And it begins 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mel I'm sorry to hear that   xxxx
Hope that's great news Hunni xxx the menopur injection was fiddly but got there in the the end xxx

Hey jelly xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hope, woo woo! Stabbing time, so happy 4 you both, good luck chicken xxxx    
Stacey, hope u oks luv,     for you xxxxxx

Amy, Good, luck with E.T  

Bubble, thinkin of u both   

To everyone else hope u all ok, ive not had chance 2 read back yet, but i will soon. Just really tierd 2 night. Zzzzzzzz!  
Take care everyone


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, thinking of you. Hope you ok.
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin all my lovely ladies how r u all today. Mel hope u doin ok, jelly how u today love? Stace how's the stimms goin?  Well af was late but here like a bomb   goin on sat to the clinic for bloods and a scans and to reconcile where we r  so really excited about that.. Feel things r finally moving  everyone else good morning


----------



## melloumaw

thanks for the replys just really low right now,my beautiful DH was the one who suggested retesting in the hope that i didnt leave it long enough after stopping the pill,and im now wishing that my ovaries were still asleep(we can only hope) im now going to start DHEA,wheatgerm and coq10 for 2 months we are retesting at the end of june,please let nature do her job
all the best ladies wishing you all well
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mel Im so sorry hun that you're low its understandable. Sounds like you have a lovely DH. Who knows with the supplements it could improve.You know we're all here for you dont you? xxx 

Well did my first menopur injection last night it was soooo fiddly and awkward. 
We manged to break the glass vial of solution correctly (hooray) then drew up the solution ok.
We squeezed it into the menopur powder then drew up the liquid again and then repeated into the next menopur powder….
The syringe was so full of air each time… then hubby swapped the drawing needle for the injector needle and cut his finger he bent the needle right over …so obviously we had to use a new injector needle...
I managed to inject it in but had some air in the syringe.

What a nightmare lol!
Later in the evening hubby had a practise with spare syringes etc.and figured out if you turn the syringe pointing upwards before injection and then slowly push the syringe up the air comes out I was in such a panic to get it injected I was frightened of the liquid coming out so just injected it in I had visions of it squirting everywhere! 
Feeling much more positive about tonight though   xxxx

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

hiya ladies....


Mel and bubble thinking of you both    

Stacey - hurrah i bet you are so pleased to have started hun... sending you lots of PMA    

Jelly - enjoy the wine testing while you can hun .....  

Hope - good luck with the appt!!

Becky - hello, how are you and LO??

Goldbunny - hows the waiting going??

Willow, gertie, Amy and anyone else i have missed - how are you all??

Thinking of you all....i have been reading on phone but been having problems with broadband connection and its sssooooooooo frigging frustrating to try and post on a blackberry or crapberry as bubble would call it xx


----------



## goldbunny

i am Not good at waiting. I am feeling Most Mischievous. It's all spot's fault. He keeps telling me to do naughty things. Like eat chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## lou-lou12

i was no good at waiting either   

Choccy for brekki?? is it bad that i had a pk of ready salted crisps??  

hehe


----------



## hopepaige

Stace u gave me a good giggle  dh was also not to sure about injecs last time he kept saying he didn't want to hurt me   think he has it 100% now. Good luck tonight  hug. 
Goldbunny u can treat yourself to anything u want love the 2ww is the worst and anything to make u feel beta is fine   .              
Mel how u keeping love?.        Lou no how u feel abou these crapberrys I struggle as well  that's why I hardly have any smileys... How's it all goin with u?


----------



## lou-lou12

hi Hope

Im doing well thank you how are you? x


----------



## hopepaige

Sure u r enjoying preggies time . I'm doin good finally got af yesterday  clap 4 days late  anyway so goin on sat to clinic for appoint to see progess. I'm just hoping and praying all goes well   pray pray


----------



## lou-lou12

Ill be    all goes well for you hun, do you know what your next steps are yet or is that what your hoping to find out?


----------



## AmyHF

9:30am tomorrow, and I will have joined the PUPO club!         

Looks like I still have all 7 embies, not sure if they are all freezable though.... Probably will only be putting one back.

On the plus side 'Jane' remembered her progesterone!


----------



## hopepaige

Well this time round we r doing FET so I've started on progenova and prednisane every 8 hrs which I started yesterday. Then sat I go for bloods and scan to start monitering my lining. Think will be starting injecs nxt week will have to see on sat. We have 4 embies on ice  PRAY PRAY


----------



## lou-lou12

Amy - WOW. and with such good embies i think you are sensible to only have one put back..... i too had strong embies so decided to go for 1 which later split   

Hope - so your having medicated FET? will you have 2 put back?


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooooo AMY the big day is almost here  clap dance  so excited for u love....  It only takes 1 love so very positive  .  Yes lou thin we will be putting 2 back. Wanna keep 2 on ice   had 3 the last time put back but anyway look at your beautiful miracle from just 1


----------



## lou-lou12

I know..... it really does only take 1.... and even then you may get more than you could ever have wished for  

That seems sensible to keep 2... have you got a rough date of when you would have FET?


----------



## hopepaige

if all goes well we r looking at sat 19th  pray pray. Depending on my progress.


----------



## staceyemma

oooh exciting hopepaige!!!! my egg colelction aroudn 14th May! we coudl be so close for the 2ww xxx
Hi lou lou hope ur ok and the twin bump  

Yay for ur transfer Amy xx fantastical news!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies, welll I have just spent 15 mins typing a giant love letter to you all only for my CRAPTOP to loose it      It was beautifull too .... now you'll never know  

Stacey - Hurray for Stimms                                       Come on Ovaries get your grow on, make some eggies and make them fab ones!!!                                      dont worry about the bubble, I did a few of them, you WILL be a drug mixing needle wheeling ninja in no time !! Woo woo


Jelly - June ,exciting hun, so 1000% behind you chicken and if the ''talking too'' I have been giving the universe means anything you WILL be going to OZ happy and fatty ! You are such a rock of positivity to us all ! Enjoy the wine tasting before its back on the no no list    

Hope - YAY for AF how lovely it is when she is invited!!   what happens next/how many days will you be stabbing for? (so unknowledgable on FET ) You really are our lil bundle of Sunshine from the South we are behind you and willing you to reach your dreams hunny xxxxx
Becky - hello, how are you and LO??

Goldbunny - Two lil bunny beans on board!!            forget all the grading, after all plenty of ladies with 1st class blasts still get BFN & plenty with grades 3/4 get prefect little bundles 9 months later, they're back with their mummy now and thats where the magic happens! Plenty of rest Mrs    

Amy- 7 fab lil embies!! OMD how fab is that I cannot tell you how big the smile on my face is for you right now   you must be over the moon chick? how's M? oooooooh eeeeek ''eggciting'' hopefully tomorrow will be the start of 9 months of party time for you on cloud 9!!! 

Mel - Hun I'm so so so sorry to hear about your set back you're such a strong maternal lady I'm sure you will find a way through the cloudy days!   That your AMH does the hump hump with vits and is flying high ready for your next blood test, I know I speak for everyone when I say we're here whatever may come and will support you till you get where you need and deserve to be xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lou/Gertie and Willow - Loads of love to you and the bumps! 

Rach - Hope you're ok today chick, where you up to this week (sorry feel a little discombobulated trying to catch up) 

AFM - Well ...   Life eh? Missed you ladies kabillions so couldn't stay away any longer, we're off too the clinic tomorrow for our review (only 3 days after OTD  so very very impressed) and will be starting again hopefully end of June mid July, going to push for immunes and insulin testing first, I know they generally only investigate after 2 failed cycles but I figure I'm paying so it's my choice, and tbh WHY would I want to risk another BFN for the sake of  a couple of hundred quid xxxxx (Dr Bubbles knows best they will just have to realise that     )


----------



## melloumaw

its all go on this thread,hope im ok ta just ordered some vitamins to try and wake those ovaries up ive gone for pregnenolone instead of dhea (i dont want a beard lol) agnus castus and vitamin d3 ontop of my well woman,garlic,vit c vit d(think im gonna drop it whilst on vit d3)
fingers crossed and we'll know more in 2 months
love to all
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles lovely to hear from you,and so glad your ready to go again,i really was gutted for you,just wish i could stop crying(really need to before dh says no due to depression he says if i cant stay strong now what will i be like later on,bless him he's right but its a bit raw at the moment)


----------



## lou-lou12

oooooh exciting times hun    i will keep praying for you .... it still hasnt sunk in properly for me... i am pregnant but in my mind i refuse to believe it   But on days where i even dare to believe it, its such a wonderful feeling x

Hi stacey - so glad you have got started..... i bet you are soooo excited? twins are fine.... had really bad achy style pains last week which i can only presume was "streching" but its eased a bit now... 

Mel good luck hun...

YAY BUBBLE IS BACK..... you push for it hun like you said its your money!!!! and anyway if you WANT it you should HAVE it!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Bubbles is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!     
Damn right you should investigate and yes u know best so ignore the doctors   xxx 
So very excited to have started stimms but pooing myself too  

So lovely to have u back xxxx

Mel- Sounds good, I agree dont risk growing a beard   xxx hope ur ok and the result can turn around for u lovely xxx   big big hugs to u we're all here   xxx

Lou- I am very excited!!! Were u on menopur? If so what dose were u on?Amanda is ringing on Friday to confirm if its Sunday or Monday for my progress scan...

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - You're allowed a wobble HAVE  a good cry, but after that then you have to be strong, think of it this way your body needs your help too so the stronger you can be in mind the more you can offer your body the strength to help itself. You are an amazing person and this obstacle is so unfair BUT nothing is set in stone yet, and sometimes we have to take a detour to get us where we really need to be. 
I wish this journey was easier but its not where you start the counts its where you finish and you're still only at the beginning xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Yes menopur hun.... i think your situation is very similar to mine in which case i was going for progress scans every other day and my dose was adjusted day by day.... this was to make sure my ovaries weren't being overstimulated so 1 day i would be taking 75 of men and the next 150 and maybe 100 the day after... it varied day by day x

Still wise words coming from bubble i see


----------



## goldbunny

megabubblehug!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol and too you too Goldbunny 

Bloody love you girls!! I is back and ready to get this show on the road (even if it does mean I have to start shaving my legs again)


----------



## staceyemma

Lol Bubble    We love you!!!  

Lou-lou they've started me on 150iu per day which I thought was too low but I guess with a good amh level and my age thats correct?


xx

Becky where r u?!!


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles so happy u r back love I'm so so sorry for u and dh and sending u loads of hugs from down under and so wonderful to see how positive u r  hug hug . U have every right to have any tests done. Good luck for tomorrow h) hug hug . Bring on June for u and Jelly prAY.  Stace wow yeah looks like May is gonna be our mth  pray pray all seems so real now that I've started and made appointment, sure u feel the same . Mel bring on those vits. Keep strong and healthy and listen to dh u can't be sad especially with all us lovely ladies cheering u on... Clap dance clap.


----------



## lou-lou12

Yes stacey i started out on the same, after my first progress scan she adjusted them accordingly so dont be worried if you go and she increases/decreases your dose x


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies

Bubble & lou welcome back   to you both 

Stuffing my face so cant type much atm, trying to read up lol BUsy thread again

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Everyone is here! How fab, love this thread and such positive wibes going! Sooooo excited for all of us
    
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

going to be a busy few months !


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello Becky,

Just about to do the same with cauliflower cheese and bacon mmmmm

Hi jelly x


----------



## Guest

A fabulous summer !!

Ewwww dont like cauliflower yack lol and have gone off melted cheese, pebbles fault haha

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

i only discovered i liked it the other day..... ive gone off sausage


----------



## Guest

Hee hee, funny the things we go off isnt it ?

Just started raining again here  

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Beckys pebbles and lou lou's twins busy busy changing your eating plans


----------



## lou-lou12

hope - i am just constantly hungry


----------



## staceyemma

Hello jelly!  
Hello Becky  

Thanks Lou Amanda is lovely isn't she? how many scans did you go back for whilst stimming ?xxx

Feeling really good today and hyper hope it stays   each time I pop to the loo I do a little dance to let a bit of excitement out. Couldnt do it in the office could I? xxx

Hope- yes it feels very real now!!! xx ahhh!!!!


----------



## Guest

Pebbles just made me have a snickers and im about to have a wagon wheel... so naughty, if hubby knew he would tell me off lol  

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Jusy had a salad with ceasar dressing and smoky barbeque chicken. Interestingly enough, it worked!

I started off on the wednesday with 150 menopur, they dropped it to 75 on the sunday, 37.5 on Tuesday and told me not to take any more on Thursday! It's all part of some master plan I'm sure.

Bubble, glad you are holding up ok, will post more later, gotta do some work!


----------



## lou-lou12

it was either 4 or 5 i remember the 1 week i went mon wed fri and then  EC the following monday


----------



## Guest

SOunds quite nice amy !

Im always hungry too lou, scared that i am gonna be so big and humungous lol

xx


----------



## hopepaige

Becky u just tell dh u r eating for 2 now   and lou u for 3 now


----------



## lou-lou12

me too.... i just cannot fill myself    its nice though hehe


----------



## Guest

Youre not meant to do that though, apparantly only supposed to consume an extra 300 calories a day  

He is very good bless him hes been counting my 5 portions a day lol, he doesnt understand the need for chocolate like us lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

In the baby book ive got it says you only need and extra 200 cals a day and its only in the last 3 months.... a little different for twins you have to consume more but when i told midwife i was constantly munching she said GOOD!! hehe   and another twin book i have says that the best way to keep your babies cooking, which is important to stop early labour, is to eat more and rest more so i am being a munching couch potato....that should do it


----------



## staceyemma

If I get a BFP then I will have an excuse for my food consumption hee hee


----------



## Guest

LOL thats good lou !! You keep munching. When we met midwife she went through the things not to eat etc the usual and hubby said what about chocolate, she said chocolate & cakes are fine, that shut him up haha

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

glad to hear you are all doing so well, even though i havent been on much i always make sure i know whats happening with you lovely ladies. 

xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

stacey thats exactly what i think..... bugger the books... i will worry about my weight AFTER my babies are here safely xx

hehe Becky mine said have you had sickness because if you have its really important that you still try to eat even if its little amounts.....i said love.....i havent stopped    she said good its really important now that you eat plenty to give your babies more chance of staying to term x there, i have been told hehehe


----------



## Guest

Hey gertie hun  

Ah then if youve been told its official    

I have had some fruit aswell today its not all bad lol

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

well i did have cauliflower?? lol i have been eating loads of fruit..... ive been eating loads of everything in all fairness


----------



## Guest

YUp, thats healthy 

Me too hun

I have to go, back at 4 lots of love all

 xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i agree i am always hungry? and im only 9 weeks, so by the time i get to the same amount as weeks as you two i will be the size of a double decker bus   ah well as Lou said will worry about my weight after LO is born. as long as i have a balanced diet then should be ok, chocolate, crisps, sweets oh yes and some fruit  

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

gertie.... i have always battled with my weight but at the moment my babies are far more imprtant    bring on the wide load hehehe


----------



## goldbunny

i think how you eat is important regardless of what you eat, to keep your blood sugar stable. which of course (having just eaten a couple of galaxy counters) i am not managing to stick to! But in theory we ought to only eat sweet stuff/junk as part of a meal with protein in etc. I read somewhere that stable blood sugar is important, so sugary snacks and drinks are a bad idea. but not so bad if you have them as part of dinner.


----------



## lou-lou12

i dont tend to eat sweet things to be honest i havent really got a sweet tooth i have more of a savoury appetite.... and i drink water/squash mainly anyway just because its something i have always done so i suppose im not being that bad... im just eating more food if that makes sense??


----------



## Gertie5050

as long as you & your babies are happy and you dont have any health issues like high blood pressure i think we will all be ok. We are all entiltled to have pig out days but as long as in moderation then ok, too many people get hung up on what they eat when pregnant and it just makes them unhappy.   You need to eat more and if the midwife said good to you Lou then thats good enough for me to  

xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

well my blood suger has always been on the low side and when i was first pregnant i was shaky alot and had to drink normal coke to bring my sugar levels up..... it only lasted about 2 weeks though and now as long as i eat regularly (every hour or so   ) i feel like my sugar levels are stable... i think for me little and often is the key x


----------



## Princess A

Hey Beckyboo, 
Great news with the baby, I've not been on this thread for so long. I had a miscarriage in march so haven't been around. I've finally started DR had my injection yesterday  so exciting, so any advise?


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, best of luck for tomorrow   
Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck for tomoz amy
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

for tommorow Amy


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck amy xxx   

Hubby did the menopur injection like a pro tonight no bubbles at all xx 
Hubby has it sorted  

Xxxx     xxxX


----------



## rach t

hi girls hope all is ok and your all doing well xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Good good luck Amy for today love  big hugs.  Stace justa few practises for our dh's anf they become pro's  .  Morning to everyone else  hope u all have a fab day its FRIDAY  dance dance. 1 more sleep and goin to doctor at 10am tomorrow for bloods and progress scan PRAY my body is doin it job  .


----------



## lou-lou12

Well done staceys DH    

Hello Rach   how are you? 

Hope -  good luck for tomorrow too hun x

Hello everyone else... hope you all have a lovely day... i have work today (it interferes with my social life ) so i wont be on much!!

Have a good un x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, hope app goes well     

Hope, ohhhh exciting!! Best of luck for tomorrow.

Happy Friday everyone
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubbles - I am sorry and I am thinking off you and hope any follow up appts are positive     

I have my follow up appt in 3 weeks so hoping to start Round2 of IVF around July.
Today going to doctors for some blood tests - rubella etc.. just to rule anything out 

Good luck all  and baby dust to you 
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck for todays appointment Bubble will be thinking of you today    

Hi Jelly how are you? xxx  
Lou-lou hubby is a pro at the injections he's much much calmer than me which helps   Damn work ruining your social life I know the feeling    

Hope- good luck for your scan are you stimming? xx x sorry having a dippy day  

Seem to be feeling ok on these injections which is great. Was pretty hyper yesterday day then felt exhausted in the evening  
It's Friday!!!!!! and it's BANK HOLIDAY!!! Waiting for the phone call today to see when my progress scan is it'll either be Sunday or Monday.   Hope things are working down there!   xxx

Hi rachel hope ur ok too! x Hi Rome  
Good luck Amy hope the transfer goes welll we look forward to hearing ur news!

Hello Mel, Gertie, Becky, Goldbunny


----------



## hopepaige

Ahhhh silly me for not wishing bubbles all the best today my angel thinking of u  hug hugm. Rome lovely news for the bloods today, sure all will be fine  .


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning,

Good Luck today bubbles & Amy  

hope everyone else is ok

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Well ladies, one darling little AA grade embie on board, hang on tight little guy! Mummy loves you!!

Three frosties stored for the future, but hopefully we won't need them! Test date confirmed for the 14th!

Excited!!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

sounds excellent amy x 



go embie!


----------



## Gertie5050

Hi Amy,

Thats fantastic news, roll on 14th for that BFP   

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooo dancing clapping PUPO Amy super excited for u love. Bring on the 14th..  Take care and let that embie snuggle in.


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, massive congrats on being PUPO    
How do you feel?   soo exciting! GO EMBIE  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies 

Amy congrats on being pupo   for you hun.

How is everyone?
xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

its friday & we have Monday off im on hols today, had to take today off as just too tired, blame my me age  

whats everyone up to this weekend hope the weather improves

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Congratulations Amy!!!!! Xxxxx 
Hey everyone else just sipping my giant mug of milk and protein powder 

Xxx 

Yey it's bank hol!! Lie in!!!! Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i'm waiting for dh to finish working (he's here, mind) and hoping he will take me to a supermarket so i can browse the cream cake section.... need something to take my mind off wanting to go to mothercare! it's not that i want to go there exactly i just know if it is a BFN next week, i shan't be able to go within a half-mile of the place...


----------



## Guest

I have mon & wed off next week 

My husband is playing a charity football match tomorrow, so ill be going to watch that with his parents, then a charity doo at a hotel tomorrow night, all organised through his work. Then sunday we are going to Trentham Gardens and out for lunch, yummy. Then monday nothing planned, just want  a lazy day with hubby 

Work tues, then off wed 

Good girl stace 

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - how nice a charity do, can get all dressed up & trentham gardens is just so lovely

Stacey - love the idea of bank holiday lie in  

iv just got my pedicure 2mrw out for a meal on the night (thats if i can be bothered to get my self of the sofa) and on Sunday (weather permitting) off to Nottingham as we brought FIL a helicopter lesson  in Dec for his 70th Birthday.

xxx


----------



## Guest

Theyve got a raffle on, some quite good prizes im hoping to win lol  I have no idea what i am going to wear as hardly anything fits me haha

Oh Trentham is gorg isnt it  

Your weekend sounds fun hun 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi PrincessA, im sorry to see about your misscarriage hun   How you getting on with the injections this time round?

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hope you win lots hun, know what you mean about nothing fitting you, i swear im carrying a whale, need to get some new work trousers as cant get into any so a shopping trip this weekend for me (not that i need an excuse to shop)  

yes trentham gardens is just lush, normally go at xmas time  

xxx


----------



## Guest

I would like to go in my joggers & a hoodie   dont think that would go down very well though lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

nice comfy clothes, but as you say wouldnt go down too well   is it a really get dressed up do, or a casual but smart do??

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Casual but smart, theres a band on, disco, buffet & raffle, at tillington hall in stafford. We are only going for an hour so, i will need my bed haha

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

thats not too bad then casual but smart, i have seen pictures of Tillington Hall looks really nice, yeah know what you mean about needing your bed by a certain time  

xxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah its quite nice there, ive been to a couple of weddings there and one of our works doos at xmas. 

I ordered some maternity bras from mothercare they came yesterday. OMG how frumpy did i look !! Nik wasnt impressed haha

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh i forgot to add, nik is palying golf on sunday morn, and i will be going plant shopping lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yes why is maternity underwear so frumpy, not a nice look is it, waiting until im a few more weeks until i do bra shopping could do with going now really, but as im not a big girl can hold out for a bit longer 

you will diffo need the weather to improve hun if your going plant shopping as well

xxx


----------



## Guest

Probably rain as always lol  

Im hoping for an indian take away tonight mmmmmm 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh and also... Me & gertie are meeitng up in Stafford next saturday  If anyone else fancies joining us you are more than welcome. I know its a bit of a distance but thought i would offer 

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz amy sending lots of sticky vibes to you
love to all
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

becks - loving the new photo, preferred the picture of pebbles though xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi mel  

Thanks gertie   im not blond anymore   Pebbles has gone shy lol

xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

what hair colour are you then now hun?

pebbles come back soon 

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi becky honey,how you doing?
just emailed Mr Skull to tell him of successful AMH increases as he is also confused by the low AMH
fingers crossed,now i've stopped crying i've realised even if the test is right there is always another way around things
mel x


----------



## Guest

Erm its like a reddy brown but quite faded now, so more like brown, ill change pic again lol with diff hair  

Mel   fingers crossed hunni, im sure there is something they can do

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Thanks for all the good vibes and wishes girlies! Will be keeping my fingers (and legs!) crossed for the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## melloumaw

dont forget to keep your eyes crossed too thats the important one lol
mel x


----------



## Guest

Hope your takign it easy amy xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

amy - just make sure you get plenty of rest hun and hope marcus is looking after you, remember no house work for you just lots of telly watching and putting your feet up.

Mel - it will all work out for hun, keeping fingers crossed 

Becky -  at least when i meet up with you on sat, i know im looking for a yummy mummy with dark hair and not blonde hair  

xxx


----------



## Guest

xxx


----------



## Guest

Its so nice to be back on here, feel like ive hardly been on in the last 2 weeks cos of work situation. xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

were glad your back hun, boss needs to stay away more often,   becks with dark hair lovin it  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hes in every day next week apparantly, but im only here tue thur & fri. Really need to get net sorted at home, hubby said yeah lol. 

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

sending amy lots of sticky vibes xxx


----------



## AmyHF

I would be happier with the telly watching if there was something on! Load of cr*p so far! 




Is it the 14th yet??


----------



## Guest

hey lou hows you hun?

Daytime tv is pants isnt it amy, i think i watched loads of dvds in my 2ww xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yes telly is rubbish and it doesnt make any difference how many channels you have either, still the same  

yipee - becky going to get internet at home, will be no stopping you then hun 

hey loy - how you doing??

xxx


----------



## Guest

Gonna get a lappy out of redunancy i think. Have got a pc but its too big & bulky, i miss my old lappy, it was pink lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yes, you can pick up some good bargains at the moment on laptops, i had to get a new one a couple of mths ago as my old one was just tooooooo slowwwww and just wouldnt have been able to come on here, get yourself a new pink laptop hun  

xxx


----------



## Guest

I need my redujndancy money now lol

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Dear Beckys Boss,

Can you please give her, her money and 2 months notice so she can buy her laptop and then she will be able to spend all her free time on FF

From boss bashing gertie (if you dont do the above)    

xxx


----------



## Guest

haha fab !!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Have a fab weekend ladie xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies,

Have been a bit naughty.... Gone thru a second cycle without telling anyone. Sorry, but felt like I had to do it on my own. Fam doesn't even know. I never had any excitement for this second cycle, perhaps felt a bit guilty for that. Also wanted for those going thru their first tx to have maximum 'attention' felt important to me. In that way I could give you all support and even 'forget' about my own...

Know you would have all wanted to support me too   sorry....

Anyway... OTD was today, and it's a bfp  
Taking it day by day, terrified......
Xxxx

Bubble, how was your app?  
Mel, hows you hun?  
Beckyboo, get a new laptop!!!  
Gertie, hope you well Hun
Lou, have a brill weekend Hun
Stacey, how's stabbing going? Any bruises yet? Very exciting all this 
Hope, wish you all the best for your app tomoz petal

Hope everyone has a brill weekend
Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

*CONGRATULATIONS* 
so so pleased for you honey


----------



## melloumaw

im fine honey,hearing our ladies positive stories really helps
omg so so pleased for you sending lots of sticky vibes your way jelly


----------



## Gertie5050

congratulations on your BFP!!!! 

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

sneaky jelly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

hehe. congrats though xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks ladies, sneaky I know goldbunny.... But when you been thru it once, you feel a bit more pressure.. I did anyway... 
Ppl going thru first cycle is different, no matter what the outcome, it's exciting, scary, and didn't want to take that away from anyone. Was important to me you ladies had maximum support and attention  

Mel, glad you ok Hun, have you and man been talking? Any solutions?
Xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

big congrats on your bfp jelly x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congratulations Jelly- good for you keeping it private 
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

jelly we are retesting amh in june im gonna take pregnenolone vitamin d3 and agnus castus,but even mr skull thinks it could have been a false reading
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

thats good news Mel, you know you can do it hun, you have done it before  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

That's good news mel. You on full health style now? Or sneaking a few wines in here and there?  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

FULL BLOWN WINE WEEKEND lol
kids are just going to their "dad" (if you can call him that)now


----------



## melloumaw

oh and thank you for the positivity ladies it means a lot at low times


----------



## Jelly.B

You go for it mel  
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

OMG!!! Jelly you sneaky lil lady! I'm so happy for you Hun!


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Oh My Goodness Jelly Bean, u sneaky sneaky lady. So HAappy 4 you, i cant tell u how chuffed i am. CONGRATULATIONS 2 u both!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx             

Ths is the best news ive erd all day xxxxx all the time u were been so supportive 2 us lot, and all the time u were going through it all your self. Your amazing     ive just told hubby and he says 2 tell u thanks 4 bin so supportive 2 xxxxxxx
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

AMY Congratulations on been PUPO! Yay!                  Well done 2 u both. Hope u rest lots, and takecare xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bubble glad u back luv, and doing ok, hope your follow up app goes well,      

To everyone one else hope u all oks,                          

AFM
I had 2nd HCG Blood test 2 day a week since Pregnancy test last friday. It was just 2 make sure my levels r still ok and they r. So i am defo pregnant, but its still not sank in yet   1st scan booked in for 17th May


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello My Beautifull ladies!!!!

What a lot of posts I need to catch up on  you do like to keep me busy you little devils 

Jelly - My gorgeous lovely lil rock of amazing possitivity!! I know I've sent you a personal message but I needed the emoticons to say it the right way ....                              !!!!!!  The fact you did it alone only prooves how super strong and selfless you are chicken! I hope man is pampering you BIG style the bumps on this thread are proof that 'magic happens' 

Stacey - Good luck for tomorrow chick your first scan to see those follies doing their thing   
I will apologise in advance for the excited texts I will be sending  just be gratefull I dont ring lol the high pitched excited screetching may be a little to much for those delicate ears of yours !

Willow - Hunny of course you are preggie! enjoy every minute chicken  hope hubby is being super attentive and your scan will be fab seeing that lil heart beat    

Amy - Hun I am sat here willing your little one to burrow in ready for a fab 9 months! enjoy the lie ins cause I have a very good feeling for you that those days may be nearly numbered  !!   come on embie  

Mel - If Dr Skull thinks its odd too then hopefully in two months you'll see something much much better on that next test slip  you have every ounce of luck and love being sent your way chick! and wherever the journey takes you we're all here to do a lil dance for you for whatever is required    

Hope - How did you appt go chicken    have been thinking of you lots and lots and cannot wait to hear more fab news all the way from SA!  (giant cuddle squeeeeze!!) 

Rome - Hope that you're ok and preparations are going smoothly for your next cycle hun xxxx

Goldbunny - Geez chicken test date nearly here you are doing so well,      what are your plans to keep you sane across the final few days?? We're all here for and with you chicken,

AFM : Lots to update with but will try and keep it brief ! 

As you Ladies know only to well, in my opinion my clinic are angels !

We were super fortunate to get a review appointment only three days after out OTD (Friday at 4pm) and then by chance (as our lovely usual consultant was poorly) were lucky enough to have a chance to have the review with the one of the more senior consultants who specialises in both recurrent failures, I'm worried something else may be happening after over 5yrs ttc, and ovulatory disorders (my little oddball polycystic ovaries said yay when they saw him    )

He started by explaining that during the 1st tx they were very concerned due to my antral follicle count (over 40 on each ovary) about in his words 'blowing my ovaries up' we did chuckle..  He said they would like to try a higher dose of stimms next time, but that I was always going to be at high risk of OHSS and that I needed to be monitored VERY closely and be fully aware of the risks including needing to have all eggs frozen if this developed.
He was extremely helpfull, clear and most importantly genuine in his approach towards us we were there for a whole hour which I found very very generous . We were both discussing our failed cycle, reccomendations, and also my own concerns. I am seriously considering immune testing and he was honest about the high level of controvesy around these tests, also the benefits vs cons of testing from level 1 - 3.

There are certain factors he feels I may or may not be at a increased risk of, but that equally it is unusual to have such testing untill after a third of fourth failed tx due to cost, but my thought is that a problem that may be found after a third of fourth failed cycle or early loss , could be seen now and maybe, just maybe future heartbreak could be avoided by earlier detection.

It IS a pricey affair and to be honest, I hadn't appreciated how much , level ones alone add around £2000 to a cycle.

I haven't really discussed this as I didnt want to upset anyone, and I hope no one is upset by me mentioning it but during my last cycle I felt (and I appreciate it is only a feeling) that maybe my little embie was with me for a short time untill around 4 days before my OTD, the reasons for this was the complete change in physical symptoms at that specific time.
Maybe if I'd had tested early and got that early BFP only to loose that magical line by OTD I would feel I had some sort of proof to work with.

Anyway VERY happy with his suggestions and honesty and now just taking some time to work out what is right for our second and hopefully SUCESSFULL cycle


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Bubbles - glad to see you are back  

All good here- first week back at work last week after miscarriage and was just the tonic I needed  

Still waiting for my period to arrive and have a follow up with my clinic later this month
xxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble you are little miss sunshine it is official.  
i am trying to make a cuddly lion it is a wool kit where you hook the wool through a canvas then sew all the parts together. I haven't got very far at all because of my forum obsession and therefore am going to have to do nearly all of it in week 2. I bet you any money i p.o.a.s. before it's finished!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rome - Who would ever have though that 'work' would be a good place to be   wishing you OOOOODLES of happiness for your next tx hun!!!! Will your clinic see you quite quickly? xxx

Goldbunny - Lion kit sounds fab!! lol @ 'forum obsession' whatever gets you through the day chicken   How many days is it now ?? xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i am seven days three hours and thirteen minutes pupo. reckon i shall have to test by about wednesday despite OTD not being til monday 14.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

try and hold off, or at least be ready for the poss of a false negative, i think if you're sure you can take an early test with a pinch of salt great test away but (IF LIKE ME) in honesty you know you'd fixate stay away.   I made hubby keep mine hidden where I wouldnt find them and it worked xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i have a secret test he doesn't know about. He thinks we only have the one the clinic gave us but i know the secret location of a first response test. but i am trying, very, very hard to ignore it. 
every time i want to use it i have to run to the toilet quick so it is too late.. tell myself i will do it later and hope i will forget...


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Bubbles
Trust me work have me great!!! 
I have so much work that the week flew by and I am hoping the weeks will fly by!

With regards to my clinic follow up it will be about 8 weeks since the miscarriage when I see them - so hoping thata) my period comes so I have an idea of when i would like to start IVF again or b) at least discuss my treatment and maybe look at immune testing to rule anything out

How are things your end? I am sorry about your result - do yo think you will try again? or leave it a bit?  you do what ever feels right as there is no right or wrong in this emotional rollercoaster

goldbunny- try not to test early!!! xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rome - hope that AF arrives in time so you can discuss all your options, I've added an update to my earlier post



Bubble85 said:


> AFM : Lots to update with but will try and keep it brief !
> 
> As you Ladies know only to well, in my opinion my clinic are angels !
> 
> We were super fortunate to get a review appointment only three days after out OTD (Friday at 4pm) and then by chance (as our lovely usual consultant was poorly) were lucky enough to have a chance to have the review with the one of the more senior consultants who specialises in both recurrent failures, I'm worried something else may be happening after over 5yrs ttc, and ovulatory disorders (my little oddball polycystic ovaries said yay when they saw him    )
> 
> He started by explaining that during the 1st tx they were very concerned due to my antral follicle count (over 40 on each ovary) about in his words 'blowing my ovaries up' we did chuckle..  He said they would like to try a higher dose of stimms next time, but that I was always going to be at high risk of OHSS and that I needed to be monitored VERY closely and be fully aware of the risks including needing to have all eggs frozen if this developed.
> He was extremely helpfull, clear and most importantly genuine in his approach towards us we were there for a whole hour which I found very very generous . We were both discussing our failed cycle, reccomendations, and also my own concerns. I am seriously considering immune testing and he was honest about the high level of controvesy around these tests, also the benefits vs cons of testing from level 1 - 3.
> 
> There are certain factors he feels I may or may not be at a increased risk of, but that equally it is unusual to have such testing untill after a third of fourth failed tx due to cost, but my thought is that a problem that may be found after a third of fourth failed cycle or early loss , could be seen now and maybe, just maybe future heartbreak could be avoided by earlier detection.
> 
> It IS a pricey affair and to be honest, I hadn't appreciated how much , level ones alone add around £2000 to a cycle.
> 
> I haven't really discussed this as I didnt want to upset anyone, and I hope no one is upset by me mentioning it but during my last cycle I felt (and I appreciate it is only a feeling) that maybe my little embie was with me for a short time untill around 4 days before my OTD, the reasons for this was the complete change in physical symptoms at that specific time.
> Maybe if I'd had tested early and got that early BFP only to loose that magical line by OTD I would feel I had some sort of proof to work with.
> 
> Anyway VERY happy with his suggestions and honesty and now just taking some time to work out what is right for our second and hopefully SUCESSFULL cycle


----------



## melloumaw

evening ladies,
just thought i'd pop a little poem on that i've written
                          I WISH
I have a little secret
To no one I did tell
I took a special little coin
And threw it in a well
I made a little wish
To the powers that be
To grant the little wish
And make it true for me

I didn't ask for power
For silver nor for gold
All that I have wished for
Is our baby to hold
That special little baby
That we would create
A bond for all eternity

I wish

I wish

I wish

mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel thats beautiful would you mind if I made a copy of it for our lil tx box? xxx

 You are so fab you deserve your dream so much xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

no problem bubbles honey,
i like putting my thoughts on paper it helps them not to mess up my head
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

This whole things is such a see saw ride   its good to have a creative outlet! 

your lil ones both biological and step are very very lucky kids to have you  xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

your a diamond


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

maybe a very rough grubby one   ! xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

watching 50 first dates (well the end of) LOVE THAT FILM! xx


----------



## melloumaw

absolutely love that film,love it when he sings to her


----------



## melloumaw

oh another good one weepy but funny is "life as we know it"


----------



## goldbunny

this one time, i was in a garden centre, they had a visitors book and a charity wishing well. 

i wrote in the book ' your well doesn't work'.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

nothing like some good telly as an escape ! love it, what are your plans for tomorrow and how is wine weekend going?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny   Dave just came sprinting in asking what was wrong cause I laughed so loud


----------



## melloumaw

thats a good one goldbunny
bubbles im still slightly intoxicated from last night and im already half way to the same state again now,its fab
really not sure what we're going to do have had a heartfelt with DH and he has concerns about whether to have a baby given we have 6 already.lots of snot and tears,but here's to a positive tomoro


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel, giant hugs from the Bubblemiester     

Talking is good, sometimes to get from A to B we need to visit C F and G as detours xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You're a yorkshire lass so know you'll be ok


----------



## hopepaige

OH MY GOSH JUST SO SO SO MUCH TO CATCH UP ON 

Firstly OMG JELLY WOW WOW WOW congratulations love that is just such wonderful news         u r gonna make the most amazing loving and caring mommy eva... you have a heart of gold and im telling you that im so happy to have met u (even if its not in real life)   you are a true inspiration to us all... hope you have packed that wine far far away  
 

Bubbles so super excited to have you back with all your super happy and supportive vibes. you are an amazing lady and i no that for both you and me our 2nd cycles are gonna be the ones      i have just decided    

PUPO Goldbunny and Amy hope your both relaxing and putting you feet up and get pampered nicely by your dh sending you loads of     that those embies are busy busy settling in     

Mel your poem is just to beautiful   its so so true and you must just not give up hope  

Willow of course your still preggies love your little one is not going anywhere except into your arms in 9mths time    

Stace good luck for your scan tomorrow love sending all the   straight your way

Becky, lou and Gertie hope you preggie ladies are doing well   

Rome keep busy and work and you will see time will fly by and that appointment will be right there... 

AFM 
well all went very very well today    my lining has thickened nicely and my estrogen levels are increasing nicely so have been put on the prednisane and progynova every 6 hrs and then bloods on wed and bloods and scan on saturday and then if lining has doubled or more by then the gestone injections start every 12 hrs as well and if my lining continues to thicken nicely and estrogen levels rise will be looking at doing the FET on the 19 May    
They are very happy with my progress after just 1 week and so now just gotta make sure this body of mine carrys on doing its job 
I can honestly say though and i told my them today as well that i feel so much more positive and knowledgable this time compared to december.
and i have all you lovely ladies to thanks as well for all the info and positive energy and love you have shown me and i just want to thank each and every one of you. i no that this time these little embies are gonna snuggle up nicely for me


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope = Fab news all is well, you're such a blood ray of sunshine   this WILL be your time chicken     
Glad to hear your body is doing its magical mojo well, a happy ending is DEFINATELY deserved I'm feeling xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, on my phone so can't scroll thru all the posts to be sure I dont miss someone, sorry f I do!!

Jelly, how's you? Sunk in yet? Congratulations again hunny. Xxx 

Bubble, I'm glad you are a bit more chipper today, I doubt I could be the same! You are a true ray of glitter-infested sunshine!!

Goldbunny, how's your 2ww so far? I'm only on day 1 (or two? Had it put back yesterday) and so far just being getting twinges in my sides, very strange. Has anyone else had that?

To the BFP ladies, hope it's all going well and you are allow glossy and slowly getting fat! ;-)

To everyone else, baby dust hugs and love!
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles you are one AMAZING LADY    
You are always so loving and caring and full of love for everyone. do you no that your day is coming i just no it cause you will be the most wonderfull mom   
u just keep that beautiful smile on your face those happy feelings flowing and those    will perform miracles for you


----------



## Guest

Jelly - congrats again Hun!

Bubble welcome back Hun founds like sppointment went well hun :-£

Sorry on phone so can't do lots of personals but I hope you are all ok thinking of ŷou all

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

had to poas this morning even though it is way early, don't feel pregnant at all, it was a proper 6 day early first response test too, bfn. will test again on otd but i expect af will show before then. not optimitic. tired of feeling like af due. whole process feels like giant waste of money/ effort/time... yeah it could change, but surely if i was going to get bfp it would be there by now. i'm not going to suddenly deserve it more tomorrow. as you can see am just in wallowing in self pity for no reason mode. just feel all tearful. sorry. pleae ignore post.


----------



## AmyHF

GB, hunny, don't think like that! How many women have gone to three or four months before they realise they are pregnant? At the moment, you are classed as barely three weeks pregnant! Most women wouldn't have a clue for another two weeks at least! Don't forget, for most test the hormone that reacts isn't strong enough until 5weeks. 

You're having a wobble moment sweetheart, and it's perfectly understandable, heck I had a minor/major meltdown yesterday, that maybe I haven't caught naturally because there is something wrong with me that means I'm not supposed to be a mother. Let's face it, when they were handing out organisational and cleaning skills I was robbing the ice-cream stand and reading a book! People who haven't gone through this will never know how hard it is, and although I don't think it makes us love our children more, I do think it makes us appreciate them more, and I am including Gertie in that statement. You have had more stress and heartbreak through this than most women do in their entire pregnancy.

Keep positive, head up, shoulders back and say it with me. I deserve this child. I will be a fantastic mother, and I deserve this chance of happiness.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GOLDBUNNY - I dont know whether to get in my Bubblemobile hunt you down and give you a hug! or smack your hands for reaching for a test so soon  (but you scare me a little so maybe a giant hug)   ! 

Chick 6dpt is WAY WAY to early to test after a 3 day transfer, remember it can be anywhere up to day 12 post fertilisation before they implant in some cases and your body will not produce HGC untill that point! 
If you magical lil embie is in there trying to nestle in nice and tight it needs you to be possitive  . 
I KNOW it is hard to stay possitive in the minefield of ''what if' but honestly hun you fought soooo hard to get this far, enjoy it (as much as you can whilst sloiwing loosing your sanity to the pee stick penguins)

ALOT OF BFS get cramps and AF feelings, Beckyboo did, I think Lou did during 2ww?, Willow Did, I bet Jelly did, and if you look at earliest pregnancy syptoms, bloating and AF like pains are rocking in the top 5!  the 14th is still 8 days away and I truely beleieve that they give the dates for a reason, oh hunny my heart is litterally in my throat for you but you have to stay positive as there is still plenty of time for those lil embies to do their womb mojo magic


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AmyHF said:


> You're having a wobble moment sweetheart, and it's perfectly understandable, heck I had a minor/major meltdown yesterday, that maybe I haven't caught naturally because there is something wrong with me that means I'm not supposed to be a mother. Let's face it, when they were handing out organisational and cleaning skills I was robbing the ice-cream stand and reading a book! People who haven't gone through this will never know how hard it is, and although I don't think it makes us love our children more, I do think it makes us appreciate them more, and I am including Gertie in that statement. You have had more stress and heartbreak through this than most women do in their entire pregnancy.
> 
> Keep positive, head up, shoulders back and say it with me. I deserve this child. I will be a fantastic mother, and I deserve this chance of happiness.


You WILL be an awesome mummy!!! and hopefully in just two weeks you'll have the BFP to start your journey 

Bloody hell woman how are you being so wise uring the 2ww! love it ! bottle it sell it!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Goldbunny - i did a poas at 8dpt (very sneaky private 1)    anyway it was negative.....all hope was gone for me and i kept thinking negative thoughts.... then at 13dpt (otd day) i had a very strong positive..... i know we are not all the same but it just goes to show that even 8dt was far too early for me anyway xx

Bubble -    fair play to you....u are always there to make everyone smile....WHAT A WOMAN   

Amy - its funny the things that go through our minds when doing this....but you DO derserve to be a mummy....we ALL do and we all WILL be xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Lou - You're all to nice, honestly Im a right   I spend all day kicking butterflys and stealing puppies and neglecting the 800 human slaves  in the workhouse in my garden ...

What you up to this weekend! cant wait to see your 20 week double trouble scan!! xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Bubble, if you had seen me yesterday you would be calling the men in white coats to lock me away for the good of the general populace! I find it easier to cope when helping others,  I can organise my thoughts more cause in my head they tend to kangaroo from upset to food to positive to overanalysing to werewolves (reading a wolf book atm) to negative to work to a film I saw three years ago and what was that chara ters name?? Trust me when I say my head is not an ideal vacation spot for those after a relaxing break!

Bubble, you kick butterflies? Damn, girl. I think Liverpool may need you on their team! I suggest stealing cats though, much less effort to look after! And the slaves? Well, slaves are used to being neglected, so you are simply adhering to the social convention!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lmao Amy you are so like me in your head (oooh not good news for you! but comforting for me   )


----------



## lou-lou12

hehehe now i dont believe a word u a   .... never!!!

oh im sure DH has ideas for me today apart from cooking lunch for us and the inlaws....or outlaws as i like to call them   he will almost certainly be dragging me around car garages to look for what i can only describe as a bus   what about you hun??

i have a better picture than that one but they always take a photo seperate and so i cant put up a pic of 1 without the other and i dont know a way to get them both together for you.... sorry    me and technology only go a certain distance if u know what i mean  

well what will you be up to today aside from the butterfly kicking??


----------



## goldbunny

dear bubble i am honestly not scary. x

sorry for the poas wobblyness folks i shall be off to sit in the naughty corner now.
i think i maybe just needed a bit of a cry, because i had a tiny one after, and felt a bit better. 
now i am having milk and biscuits and i am going to try and not think about it all so DH can have a nice bank holiday on account of i don't want him to catch me being a miseryguts, he has worked so hard looking after me. i can't give him a proper holiday right now but i can try and manage 2 days without getting silly. so i shall be nice and smiley. and maybe sneak out and buy another poas. next week. maybe. 
it's all my own fault i spent some of yesterday looking at really really cute baby clothes on the internet. it's just that it was so nice to be able to, you know, without just getting upset.


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, you naughty little thing! I agree with all the girls, wayyyyyy too early to test!  
Af pains are normal, although scares the [email protected] out of us for what might come and it's vey hard to switch off I know. I had af pains since day 10 and STILL here! Every day! Thought it was over for me tuesday, 4 days before otd, had a vey very scary day....Blooming terrified! On top of this, to this day, have daily brown discharge, sorry tmi,    and all tho everyone saying its perfectly normal, I do know how it feels when our thoughts take you away. 

Rambling on, but what I'm trying to say is, take one day at a time, ANYTHING can happen   
Xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i think i'm scared of af coming because when i was d/r i bled for 2 weeks and it only stopped when i took the stims.. i'm scared that after all the progesterone and tx that when i do bleed it will just never seem to stop.. agh all the waiting just messes with your head doesn't it. DH wants to go to the cinema later so that's cool. 

happy bank holiday weekend everybody


----------



## Jelly.B

The waiting and worrying unfortunate never stops.....

Cinema sounds great, switch off and head straight to the popcorn line  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope your enjoying the weekend
love to all
mel x


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB please dont worry and dont test until OTD - I tested one day and got a BFN then two days later and got a BFP so you have to give these things time
    
You will be fine and I know this waiting games is frustrating but sending you postive thoughts       

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou, you do make me smile! love hearing about the double bump! will you be finding out sex
Hubby is baking a cake nom nom!! love it and other than that dvds back to work tomorrow  boo!

Jelly/Goldbunny - hope you both had your men get you popcorn from the shops even if you didnt get to a cinema! you are both on strict pampering orders a la Dr Bubble (wysiwyg)
Goldbunny - I have an ebay watch list even after my BFN I still have a peek its my ''one day'' list 

Mel - Hope the hangover is being kind xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's everyone

Hope u all oks, happy sunday , i can smell our sunday dinna cooking n its smells bloomin lovely 

Bubble, sound like your appointment went good luv, lots 2 think about. And    4 u next time it works 4 u both  

Amy and Goldbunny, hope u PUPO Ladys ok, try 2 stay positive        

Jelly, congratulations again xxxxxx        

Hope, sounds like everything going ok so far      for u both luv

Stacey Good Luck with your scan     

Rach, hows u doing luv?

Rome, hope your AF shows soon so u can get things sorted, and your knitting sounds good     

Lou Lou, becky, Gertie , mel,how r u girls hope u all oks xxxxxxxx     

Hope everyone as a lovely bank holiday whatever u end up doing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi willows i can smell our dinner too i am very lucky as dh is making it for me, mmMMMmmm.. hope you are having a good weekend x


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, going to follow our advice and head to cinema later too   American pie should at least make me laugh  
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

think we are going to 'salmon fishing in the yemen'. x hope you have fun


----------



## Jelly.B

And you too


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone sounds like u all had a lovely weekend   lovely food, movies the works... now its a new week about to start 


Bubbles how are you keeping up love? you are just been such an angel to everyone else and giving all your love out to everyone and just hope your doing the same for yourself    take good care

Goldbunny love dont think i could say it beta than the other ladies... was def to early and this journey is not ova yet thats for sure... lou is a perfect example and so you take it easy keep safe and bring on the 14th for the best news eva    

Amy i no its hard but you need to try stay positive, i no its hard my mind plays aweful games with me all the time but just gotta think of the miracle waiting and how we gotta keep together for us and our embie  

Stace hope your scan goes well cant wait for your updates  

Our beautiful preggie ladies Becky, Lou, Willow, Gertie and Jelly hope your all well and taking care.
Jelly how are you is it feeling real yet love     so super super happy and excited for you  

Mel and Rome hope your keeping well to.

Afm i just gotta keep calm and get through this week to saturday for my scan and bloods so lets do this thing   
speak soon, lots of       and keep strong everyone


----------



## staceyemma

Hello hope had my scan today apparently all is going well and they've kept me on the same dose.
Back for another scan Wednesday. Its all happening for you too isn't it! Xxx exciting and scary rolled into one! 

on my right ovary she measured at least seven follicles and could only see two on the left but my left ovary was hiding naughty ovary   so couldn't get a good look.. Is this the amount I expect to end up with at the end I've only done 4 stim injections or will more follicles grow over the next few days? Not sure how it works? She said everything was perfect and didn't increase or decrease my dose so I guess that's good  

Hey to all the other lovely ladies I'm off to bed as I'm shattered xx

Love to you all xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey - good news on the follies hun


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, worried this journey may be over for me. Heading to Worcester royal shortly, have been having excruciating stomach cramps and vomiting.

I'll let you know when I know more


----------



## staceyemma

Amy hope you're ok hunny xxx  
Keep us updated! Xx thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Amy sending giant hugs to you hun, hope that this is just a bug and your lil embie is still all snuggled up with you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey hey everyone.  Amy love its not ova till it ova that could mean so many things. Look at all the other bfp ladies on this thread at all there symptoms.. I no our mind plays terrible tricks with us but just try keep strong and positive love. Sending u big big hugs . Stace all is looking good love  very positive and I'm sure on wed u gonna see all the new follies  I'm sure if she wasn't happy she would have adjusted your meds love so sure that all is gonna work our hundreds    pray hug hug. Its definatly all happening for u and I so super excited and just hope and pray May is gonna be our mthe  hug hug.  Hi to everyone else hope your all having a good day


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope my sweet pea - Love the bubbly SA sunshine you bring! How you finding the stabbing? 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope  
I'm praying every day for each any every one of us xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey bubble how u doin my love? sounds like u r staying so positive and that's just such lovely news  u r a truly amazing lady  hug hug hug I'm only on meds every 6 hrs now my alarm reminder just went of for me to pop the pill  hehe and then when I go for nxt scan on sat if my lining has doubled or even more the jabbing will start eeeek. Pray and hope my body is busy busy


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone!

Amy, thinkin of u luv     hope u feel better soom, n your lickle embie still nice n snug inside  xxxx

Stacey, well done on y follies luv    

Hello's 2 everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope u all ave a lovely bank hol


----------



## melloumaw

good evening ladies,
hope you've all had a lovely bank holiday
back to the same old same old tomorrow
love and luck to you all
mel x

*I say a little prayer today
To the heavens up above
To bless us with fertility
So we can share our love.*


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies.   weekend over but not long till next bank holiday  
Finally booked one hols! A week in Greece in June, can't wait, need sun!

Amy, Hun, how did it go? Hope ou are ok, sending you hugs  ^

Hope, wow, exciting times!! Roll on sat! COME ON LINING!! Weird how we actually look forward to stabbing ourselfs hehe. Hope you had a lovely weekend  

Bubble, hope work wasn't too bad yesterday. Are you getting ready and fit for new SUCCESSFUL journey? Thinking I might get a bike and head out for rides when weather getting better. Also want to start swimming   shame we don't live closer, we could o a fitness programme together hehe  

Stacey, how are you Hun? I'm sure you will get more and more follies, don't worry. How's the injections going?

Mel, how are you petal? How was your weekend?  

Goldbunny, you keeping sane? Not long now!   hope you enjoyed cinema. American pie really made me giggle lol.

Beckyboo, how was your weekend Hun? Meet up sounds fab!! If only I lived closer! Soooo jealous now!  

Gertie, how's you? Hope you had a good weekend too.

Willow, how are you Hun, you keeping busy?  

Acupuncture today, can't wait  
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## staceyemma

hooray Jelly has booked a holiday!! My holiday seems a million years ago now  

Injections are going well but I feel extremely exhausted today, my ovaries are feeling heavier and a bit sore I definitely aware of them now its weird  

Not feeling too good today had a stressful weekend thanks to hubbys son but that’s another story… haven't got the energy to care to be honest.  

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I know! It's taken me forever. Was meant to drive thru France for two weeks but now we will have one week in Greece, then do a week somewhere else in August   

Oh Hun, block it out! You don't need stress at mo.   sending you LOADS of positive wibes
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hows everything going for u otherwise? Hope everything is ok?  

All I can do is block it out haven't got the energy to get worked up anyway

xx Whereabouts in Greece are you going? so jealous xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mykonos

http://www.apsenti.com/

I'm good thanks Hun, got acupuncture today, so hoping it will help me calm down, not sleeping well at all, [email protected]@dy steroids!

That's the spirit Hun, block it out and think of YOU YOU YOU 
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I have heard Mykonos is BEAUTIFUL!!!! lucky you   that hotel looks amazing just what u need lovely lady xxx

My boss at work just took me aside to ask how I was doing etc and if I need anything to ask  
Lovely work colleagues I have here, its less stressful at work u know ha ha 

I'm not sleeping too well either when I turn over I can feel my ovaries move ewww!

xx

I hope ur acupuncture goes well xxx


----------



## AmyHF

hi ladies tying to do this on a hospital scren, plz excuse spelling etc.

well, i have been amitted and am on a drip for suspected mild OHSS, going for a scan later.  
hope everyone ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, wishing you a speedy recovery Hun   thought it might have been that
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Amy hunni any idea how long you'll be in?
How are you feeling today?
x
x


----------



## goldbunny

amy


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies hope your ok on this sunny Tuesday 

Amy hugs Hun I'm sure you'll be fine take it easy

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone how u all? Amy love I'm so sorry u r in a safe place and they can take care of u. sending u lots of hugs.  Jelly hey love howz our new preggie chick  . Njoy your acup today  . Stace sounds like u have a fab boss u r very very lucky... I have no support at work I haven't even told anyone here cause they just don't understand....  Stace ino its not nice for ovaries to hurt but isn't that a good sign they r doin there job in there   hug hug.  Everyone else hope your all well and keeping those positive vibes flowing


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Becky and hope xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Jelly - has it sunk in yet?
Why are yo on steroids?
Amy hope all OK and thinking off you x


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, how's you Hun?  
My clinic gives steroids to everyone as seen an increase in pregnancy while taking them on 2ww, then up to 12 weeks
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jelly what steriods r u on?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, they called prednisolone. I take 20mg per day. 
It's a 'cheap' way 'incase' you have immune problems I think...
I did however take it on my failed cycle too!
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly great to see you've updated your signature to BFP


----------



## hopepaige

I'm on the same Jelly 15mg a day... I also took on my failed cycle but I'm sure it wasn't the reason


----------



## staceyemma

Hello hope how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey... Yeah,not sure if I'm playing with fire tho!!!!

Hope, they are horrid, really mess with my sleep! I wake up at 1am and cant go back to sleep for hours. Or I wake up at 4am wide awake  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have you had acupucnture yet?
You're not palying with fire, Im so happy for u hee hee


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!!  

Jelly - think that sounds like a good approach to be fair especially as steroids seem to be number one for any level 1 immune issues ! 
You lucky lady hotel looks lush I think you should buy a VERY large suitcase and I'll hide inside it, once there you won't see me for dust to much sun to be had an exploring to do!   great plans for a healthy summer but dont forget you have a lil hitchiker now too so this should be a summer of chillaxing for you!!!!! 

Stace- Sorry to hear the weekends been pants but you are right, you need to block it out as much as poss and put your lil magic ovaries 1st!!     the fact you can feel them a little can only be a good sign they're getting their eggy groove on  

Amy chick have sent you a PM lots of love and try and relax you're in the best place and plenty of pupo ladies with OHSS still go on to have a happy healthy pregnancy xxxxxxxx

Hope - Love you chicken! not long now kerching you is on a ROLL!!!!         

Rome - Hope all is good with you chick  

Mel/Goldbunny how are you both? ! xxxxxx

All my ladies avec bumps! Giants hugs and rainbows for you and your magic beans, may your bumps be beautiful, cravings be kind and your  ankles stay skinny !       

AFM day off, so far dyed mums hair and now just waiting for man to come home for lunch then off for a brew with a friend. 

Have decided we will DEFFINATELY be having level one immunes via the clinic (I dont trust the GP's even IF they would agree) 
May mean it will be longer before tx but this may be our last go for two years so need to try and get it right. 
Lets hope they allow a few more follicles this time so maybe I even get some frosties (haha not getting ahead of myself at all   ) We are also requesting a change to the consultant who did our review... 

Now just need to loose a stone (ate the last morsel of chocolate today) and have a revamp of my life feel the need for a fresh start ready for Bubbles new adventures 

XXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, had acupuncture this morning. Going back next week, I got so much fluid in body from drugs still   some is prob even from last cycle, my body can't seem to get rid of it too easily.... I'm soo bloated it's horrid! Really just want to feel a bit beta so I can get into some exercise routine again  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble-sounds like you have a good plan, and why not chuck absolutely everything at it you can  
xxxx thanks for ur lovely words again   xxx
Getting nervous now 

Jelly I too have a bloated belly, anyway yours will soon be disguised with a bump  

x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, think that's a great idea! I was going to have immunes on next cycle. Like you say, better to get it right and will put your mind at rest too! Go for it. 
Hmmmm, true but its not just about weight for me, it's about being healthy   heathly body=healthy heart=healthy soul  

Stacey, yeah that's all fluid from drugs, will go tho  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly shows how diff we all are I not gettin any symptoms like that?? I'm actually sleeping a full night now . Shame love hope u get some snooze time soon u need the rest now u gonna be resting for 2  wahoooooo. Af exercise I'm taking the dogs for a walk every day hehe its the best way   Hey stace I'm ok just keeping those positive vibes flowing as I'm so sure in my heart this is the one just by how I feel now compared to last time  and u love howz the injecs goin? 1 more sleep for nxt scan  pray those eggies are waiting there for u . Bubbles my love just love those happy vibes coming from u  hug hug u r an amazing lady and I no nxt time its gonna be bubble time   yipeeee. Doesn't matter how long it takes to prep your body as long as u feel 100% and then it just can't go wrong  hug hug thanks for all your positive vibes to us all hug.  Amy hope u r doin ok love?? Thinkin of u and hope your gonna be on the way home soon soon   all our other preggie ladies  gertie, lou, becky, willow hope your doin good  hug hug PUPO goldbunny how r u love? Mel and Rome how r u ladies keeping?  Sending u all lots of happy SA sunshine and love from down under   hugs to u all


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Afternoon Ladies,

Hope your all well and enjoyed your bank holiday

Amy - hope everything is ok 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Lovely post bubble  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi all, hope your well...

Get well soon Amy... Thinking of you.


----------



## goldbunny

goldbunny is sitting in the naughty corner after having been to the chemist for some spare poas sticks "just in case" and the co-op for some crumpets which have been toasted. buttered, cheesed and eaten. 



        to everybody 

extra hug for bubblesunshine


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, STAY AWAY from pee sticks   naughty lady lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, best of luck with scan tomorrow   what time is it? You must be close to EC soon  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Youll be fine stace  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly egg collection should be early next week who knows..
My scan is at 3.30 tomorro!! Eeeek! Feel like I'm carrying a few more follies now lol I need some slimming pants lol! 

Thanks becky  

Xxx 

Hope I have everything crossed for u x


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, blown you some bubbles for extra luck   not that you need it tho  

Heading out for a long walk, need to burn some calories  
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hello all you lovely lovely ladies, thank you sooooo much for your wishes and hugs!

I'm back at home now, even though the scan showed my ovaries actually touching, the level of fluid means this is classed as a mild case of OHSS. Been signed off work for a week, so will be due back just after OTD! Gonna rest, watch crap films and chill!


----------



## lou-lou12

Amy so pleased to hear you are ok hun xx

Stacey, good luck for tomorrow, I know your in  Safe hands though


----------



## hopepaige

Stace if EC will be early nxt week looks like we could be having our transfers round about the same time. If all goes well Et for me is the 19th. So staceys eggies do your tricks we have 2 ladies in the UK and 1 SA chickie ready for action  hug hug


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon all
glad to hear your ok amy
lots going on at the moment on the thread,lots of good vibes bouncing around
keep it up ladies
love all
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Amy so so happy u r doin beta. Gr8 that u r off so time to relax put your feet up and enjoy AMY time. Sending u lots of relax hugs and best wishes  hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Yay hope that would  be great  so nerve wracking hey!! Xxx I'll be thinking of u hunny xx


Thanks jelly xx loing forward to tomorrow xxxx
Thanks loulou the clinic really are good xx 
Amy rest up lovely lotsa water protein etc xxx

Hi gertie, mel and beckyboo boo   x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi all, sorry its late

Just a quicky, Amy i'm gald u getting better luv, takecare       

Stacey, Good Luck with scan in the morning        

2 Everyone else   love ya all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning to you all  

Willowsstar hope you are doing well my lovely  

Well today is follie scan two at 3.30...   feeling nervous but hoping I have some good news today and more follies have grown and that my left ovary isn't hiding again hee hee  
Mad to think next week COULD be egg collection and transfer    

Pray for me ladies   

xxx 

mwah mwah mwah


----------



## AmyHF

Good luck Stacey! Fingers crossed for you luv.

AFM I'm trying not to concentrate on every little twinge my tummy makes, as it is probably just reacting to food, since I haven't really eaten since Saturday night. Hospital food ain't as bad as I thought, but doesn't really make you want to lick the plate! Marcus and I both tired, really hoping that this isn't a taste of what the next nine months will be like if I do get my BFP!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Amy glad you're home and hopefully another few days and your fab lil BFP will make the journey so worth it xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - 3:30 !!! woo hooo gonna go see some eggies!!                                            (Not that I'm a bit over ''eggcited''  for you)

PS OTHER LADIES: Giant hugs and fairydust and rainbows and baby lambs  xxxxxx

AFM: back to work full time .... yuk...........   was hoping to be going back this week in a fab mood, instead im going back fat from too much comfort eating and tired and mardy from drug withdrawl   One lucky boss awaits me


----------



## goldbunny

<tucks the baby lamb under her arm and strolls off beaming>


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You never fail to make me smile (which before my third cup of tea is a flees width from a miracle)


----------



## goldbunny

i _like_ lambs. I have an agreement with sheep - despite not being a vegetarian i don't eat lamb or mutton. cow=food, pig=food, turkey, chicken, pheasant, venison, even duck=food.. but, i have an agreement with sheep.
i won't even feed the lamb flavour cat food pouches to min although DH has done.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Amy glad the hospital food isn't too bad xxx
Im feeling very positive that you will get ur bfp xxx

Thanks bubble hoping I have plenty of eggies today xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I think they (your ovaries) may be moving if you are feeling them (not uncommon) mine were kissing by about day 8


----------



## goldbunny

do you get free dental treatment if you are pregnant ( in england)?

does anyone know? if so, what proof would they need?

see i have a dilemma - i have had a dental appointment booked for may 11th for ages, well before we started tx. Now i am not due to OTD test til the 14th. So technically i wouldn't know on the 11th whether i was pregnant or not. 

should i 
a)move the dental appointment
b)tell them i am pregnant regardless in the hope of free checkups/treatment
c)POAS and if it was BFP then tell them i am pregnant
d)just tell dentist i might be preg (since i think they ought to know these things) but pay anyway since i don't know
e)i would need more proof so i will have to pay anyway/there is no free tx anyway ?


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies  how are we?

I'm currently sat in docs waiting room waiting to see midwife.

Goldbunnys regarding the free dental when you get a bfp and have been seen by gp or midwife they give you a certificate that you use to get free dental & prescriptions

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Oh sorry, good luck stace eeeek!

Hey bubs

Lots of love

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

thanks becky x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks yay for ! Hey new t-shirt arrived for our meeting 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380393844447?var=650035411889&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## rach t

hi bubble how are you getting on hope your doin ok xxx

everyone else hope all ok xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Rach - I'm good ta !   how've you been ?? anymore news hun? its so frustrating the waiting part (Im doing it for like thge 500th time now  ) 

xxx


----------



## rach t

am fine sick of waiting am there on tues get my appointment and cfl hopefully not long now xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey hey everyone. Bubbles sorry u back at work u will be fine  . Stace wahoooo for 3.30 holding everything crossed for eggies and ovary in full view  hug hug hug.  Becky howz it goin with the midwife? Rach u had appoint? What's the latest news on your side?  Amy so glad u r doin so much beta. Bring on that bfp!!!! Dance dance hug 
Hope everyone else is doin good


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies
good luck stacey   for many follies
hope everyone is ok
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel and hope xxx

Just stopped at the services for a wee I was bursting  

Xxxx one hour til appointment so just chillin out


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Just a quick mail to let you know that we found out yesterday that our little miracle has gone to heaven to be with its brother or sister who we sadly lost in Aug 2010.

Remember dreams do come true  

Love you all 

XXXXXX


----------



## melloumaw

oh gertie im so sorry for you
sending love and hugs to you both


----------



## goldbunny

i am hearing of so many people having m/c i am starting to believe this stuff never works. it just seems like everyone that announces they are preg comes back a few weeks later and it's all over. 
scared today because i am spotting think i might be going to bleed,     think i always felt i wouldn't get to the end of the 2ww.. must be too late to be implantation now.. 

gertie so sorry for your loss x


----------



## lou-lou12

Gertie I am so sorry for your loss sweetie xx

Thinking of you both.... Take care of yourselves.... 

Loads of love to you both xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie, 

You really are such a kind and lovely lady. 

My thoughts and heart is with you both today xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Gertie my love I'm so so so sorry. Sending u loads of hug hug. U have each other and that's important. Take care love


----------



## melloumaw

stay positive goldbunny its not over till its over


----------



## Gertie5050

Ladies,

Thank you so much for your kind words, it means so much to me. To be honest i wasnt going to post my news on here as thought its not fair for those of you who are pregnant or pupo as sometimes reading things like this makes your mind go into overdrive (i know it used to mine) but just because God decided our LO was sooooo special that he wanted it for himself doesnt mean that it will happen to you. So dont ever think that, it wasnt meant to be this time, but we will never give up as one day we will have that LO in our arms.

Everyone deserves the right to be called mummy & daddy  

lots of love

xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Gertie wow u r an amazing lady  hug so so strong and caring. Such beautiful words  we have to just neva give up that's so true. keep strong love I no its easier said than done hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Gertie I am so so sorry darling  
Xxx big big hugs xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Gertie you have so much love to give... When your LO is finally in your arms it is going to be one lucky, most beautiful baby ever... With the most fab mummy ever xx


----------



## AmyHF

Gertie my darling, keep positive and smiling. I'm so sorry for you. I know it may not help, but both my mother and my mother in law had two M/C each and both went on to have two healthy (if weird!) children.

GB, it may be, if it's only a little it will take a while to travel surely. Imagine a drop of water on a windscreen, it moves slower than lots of drops together. Does that make sense to people who aren't me? I have whats affectionately known as 'fuzzy logic'


----------



## goldbunny

thanks amy  i know i oughtn't to panic it's just arggh driving me nuttttss.. i've had indigestion all afternoon too and weird lower abdomen pains.. just want DH to get in from work, he won't be back for an hour.. feel like if i am ok til he gets here i can have dinner, go to bed, and sleep til tomorrow then test, maybe. every day forward feels like progress, even though if there is a point where it is all over it wouldn't make much difference which day it was. still, gotta hang in there.


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB, please keep positive, I am thinking of you and sending you lots of        xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gertie, so so sorry to read your news, sending you hugs  
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey Stace

where are you love?? how did it go today how are those eggies looking love


----------



## staceyemma

Hey hope!!! I'm here!!!  

I have 16 decent follicles!!! Apparently my womb lining looks lovely and everything is looking great. 

Next scan friday at 2pm and she estimates egg collection Monday ahhhhhh!!!!! Xxxx 

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

well done stacey
i am sure the 14th isan auspicious date. x


----------



## hopepaige

WAHHOOOOO STACE       thats the best news eva super exciting.
BRING ON MONDAY wahooooo
Im going for scan on sat to check my lining and also hoping and    et will be nxt week as well...  
Your rec is she getting ready to role as well?


----------



## staceyemma

I have my fingers crossed for u for the 14th goldbunny!!
How you holding out? Xxx hope ur ok xxx  

Hope thanks  
Yeah my recipient is ready to roll!!
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

goldbunny how are you love... the 14th is less than a week away   not long now and i can feel it nxt week is your bfp, Stace and rec et and myne    we can hope and pray and keep those     flowing for us


----------



## goldbunny

thank you hope


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Everyday I come on here ladies I smile.

I smile cause you all have cracking sense of humours 
I smile cause the possitivity is tangible
I smile cause through the ups and downs of individual journeys we all come together to laugh or cry 
Most of all I smile cause despite everything infertility has taken from us or thrown at us, it's also given us the fab gift of 'meeting' eachother. 

Hope - I will be waiting to hear all about your new scan with baited breath, keep up the gold standard PMA and know you have ladies (litterally on the other side of the globe) doing the dance for team Hope!! 

Amy - Hope your feet are up and you are feeling better, when is test day?? not long now surely ?

Goldbunny - Hope you are holding in there and not POAS! only 4 more sleeps xxxx

Stace - Told you your ovaries would be magical little eggie forrests! I can imagine the happy eggies bobbing around smilling  

Lou/Mel/Becks/Rome/Rach/ - Ello' 

Gertie - if you happen to be about today


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble we loves you  

Had a bad night sleep last night felt sick achey etc... can't wait to get these eggies out!!! 
only working half day today and half day tomorrow  

Gertie hope you're ok lovely   xxx

Hows everyone else?

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well Monday they will be out !!! How exciting    

Are you drinking enough should be two to three litres plus any tea you usually have, dehydration will make you feel poo at this point if you're not topped uo enough! we want wee wee every four minutes haha


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble  

Monday Monday Monday OMG seems five mins ago I was moaning about starting  

I drunk 2-3 litres yesterday but maybe Im taking the protein thing too seriously, I ate a lot of protein yesterday and maybe thats makin me feel sick? Kept my hubby up all night poor thing  

Feel safe and happy in my FF room with my lovely ladies today, can't imagine doing any of this without you all


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all,what poop weather
go stacey gosh monday,its come so quick,not long till your pupo honey
bubbles so full of sunshine arent ya bet thats why its raining you nicked all the sun lol
goldbunny fingers crossed for ya
   hope for next week
gertie sending love
jelly how are you love
lou hope ya well
rome and amy becky hope things are good your end
love to all and anyone i missed
mel x


----------



## Guest

Hello lovelies 

Gertie once again hun i am so so sorry for you, sending you massive    

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello


----------



## Guest

How you feeling stace? Any better?

Oh forgot to say, bubble - lovely poem this morn, bought a tear to my eye hun  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks  
I just watched a video on YouTube in made my cry 
Have a look at the link on my ** wall 


Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hey ladies, hope you are all well?

Got a call from my md today, asking how I was etc, also said that once I get my result in Monday, if it is a BFP and the docs still think I shoul take it easy but I'm well enough to come back then they are happy to give me flexible hours on full pay! Was very surprised! Apparently he has also had an e-mail complaint about a property description I wrote, apparently some student took offence!

Trying to drink lots of fluid, had about 2ltrs of water yesterday and am thoroughly sick of the stuff now! Had about a litre of tea and water so far today!


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone

Gertie and DH/Partner, i'm so sorry 2 here your sad news, thinking of u luv, take care    

Stacey, good luck for your Egg collection on Monday,     

Amy, Goldbunny Good Luck with Results. praying 4 u so much that you both get BFP's, Goodluck    

Hope, good Luck with your Egg Collection next wk,     

Bubble, how r u spadge? Hope you ok ant looking after your self      

Jelly, how r u luv and your passenger, hope u keeping well     

Mel, how r u doing sweetie?

Rome, Rach, lou lou, becky and everyone else hope u all ok 2?     

And lots of   2 u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM, i'm full of cold at the min, feeling grotty, hope it passe's soon, its making me so hot n botherd, hope our little stars ok in there   Apart from the stinky cold everythings going good so far.   

Anyway Takecare all Love ya's


----------



## Shoegirl10

evening all

Hope all OK 
Jelly has it sunk in yet? 
Willow when is your scan? 

AFM still waiting for my period following my ERPC- it was done a month ago
went back to work last week and have been so busy that I cant believe have been back for two weeks now
My follow up appt is end of May so hopefully will start cycling June/July - quite scared to be honest as I dont want to go through the heart ache of another miscarriage  

Friday tomorrow yay!!!      

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey willowsstar and Rome lovely to hear from you both.
Great news that you'll be cycling soon Rome


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my lovely ladies how r u all doin?  Stace the nxt scan today love  wahooo super excited. Staces eggies hope your getting ready for mon  I've sent them the memo  hehe. Waiting waiting for the news  hug hug.  Goldb and Amy our PUPO ladies   hope your both doin well and taking it nice and easy. Amy how r u doin? Doin beta I hope hug hug. Our preggie ladies becky, lou, willow and jelly how r u all doin? Jelly how r u love has it sunk in yet love? so happy for u  hug hug. Our ray of sunshine Bubbles how r u my love? Hope your keeping strong and pampering yourself nicely  hug hug hug.  Rome, Rach and Mel hope your both well . Hug hug . Gertie love how r u doin? Hope your taking it easy and keeping strong. Hug hug. Sending u lots of hugs .  AFM doin good did bloods yesterday all is good and so got my scan at 10am tomorrow  PRAY my lining is looking good and that the bloods tomorrow will give more good news   pray pleas please please...


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies

Sorry haven't been on here lately, haven't been feeling that great. Also felt lost my mojo, but saved enough up to spread to all you lovely ppl   Any how, enough about boring me!
Stacey, OMG, I can't actually believe how quick it's all happening for you! Will be thinking of you today, sending you loads of juicy wibes to your follies  
Hope, oh Hun, all happening for you too! Are you excited I'm soooooo excited for you! COME ON LINING! 
Wish you all the best for your scan tomorrow! Let us know  
Rome10, sweetie, know it must be scary but also know ou strong at heart and this time you WILL succeed! Positives wibes coming your way!  
Goldbunny, sending you hugs  
Amy, how you holding up? You feeling any better?  
Gertie,   hope you ok
Bubble, how are you my love? You got. Fab weekend planned? Countdown for round 2! Love you, you fab lady!
Rach, how are you sweetie? 
Mel, thinking of you Hun   have a good feeling for your next test!
Beckyboo and Lou, hope you both well and taking it easy. 

Weekend is here and sun is out! Can you believe it! Huge and kisses to all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly love u r such a lovin and carin lady your little miracle inside of u is gonna be the luckiest baby eva  hug hug hug


----------



## goldbunny

blimey i tried to post this to all the threads i have been following earlier and seem to have missed this one, it is so confuzzling mind, and i didn't start out trying to be in lots of places at once it just worked out that way, apologies if you read this elsewhere already:

well i'm sadly bfn

af arrived with a vengeance yesterday evening (at 10dp3dt).
thought progesterone (TMI alert) would have thickened all the blood but no, still lots of thin bright red, but containing big almost black lumps of dark blood some of which is pinker underneath. painful. only sleeping an hour or so at a time. did my pessary yesterday evening anyway but can't see any point regarding tomorrow mornings. will call nurse. don't want to tell her we failed though. having trouble getting people to believe me when i say we're out of the game.
definitely am now though, so wish i wasn't typing this.

i have phoned the nurse this morning and she confirmed i ought to stop the progesterone and she says someone will call me to make an appointment to see the consultant again though i am not very optimistic about doing that, i suspect that even though i got embryos the fact that it didn't work he will blame it on my old eggs and want me to do DE. but i think it is am implantation problem and i have no idea how anyone goes about fixing those.

       for everybody have a good friday.

well, not an actual good friday, obviously, because it isn't easter.
oh never mind.


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, as per my pm, I'm so sorry. Sending you loads of hugs.
Take some time out, but know you will get there. On my last cycle a started bleeding on day 10 too (2 day transfer) and I also had the thoughts of implantation issues in my head.. My doc didn't really agree, it's hard to pinpoint, he simply thought I was unlucky... But i could never really let go of it, that's why I decided to have assisted hatching done on this cycle, and so glad I did. I can't obv prove that 'that' was the thing that helped me, but I believe in it.

Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Goldbunny I'm so sorry for you hunny. Try to keep your chin up petal.


----------



## hopepaige

Goldbunny love I'm so so sorry hug hug hug. Try to keep stong love


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - I'm so sorry hun, I was really hoping that the spotting would be just that   I will send you a PM hun as am litterally on here for two minutes while boss is having away from his desk  

Ladies love to you all as ALWAYS!

Stace a special shout out to your ovaries!! & Hope one for you lining!! 

AFM : Booked immune tests, DNA fragmentation and a few lil bits today for June 12th, so will be starting hopefully end July start August xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Bubbles. Thanks love hug hug. Very good your doing some tests  always best to be in the light about where u r... I found doing tests lifted huge weights off your shoulders and stopped the mind from wondering  hug hug and then bring on July  lots of hugs to u love


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Goldbunny, im so sorry, i wouldnt give up just because the docs might think your eggs are too old, im the same age as you and that hasnt stopped us from concieving, always be positive.

Lou, Willow & Becky- how are the bumps coming along?

Amy -our pupo, not long for you now hun, keeping everything crossed for you hun

Hope - hope its good news at docs tomorrow

Stacey - good luck on you on your scan

Rome - know how your feelin hun 

Bubbles - roll on August as i know it will be your turn this time

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies 

Goldbunny - im so sorry hun dont give up, like gertie says

Gertie - hi hun, im good thanks, bumps doing good  Hoep your ok  

Stace - woohoo good luck with scan, cant wait to hear if ec is monday !!

Bubble - ello luv, hows the head? 

Jelly - hey hun, hope your feeling back to your self soon

Hope - good luck at docs hun

Amy - how you doing hun?

Hi to everyone else, sorry im pants at personals.

Its friday woohoo !! My new boss is coming in this afternoon to discuss my redundancy package with me... finally its only taken 3 bloomin weeks !! Fingers crossed i may never have to work again    wishful thinking there

Is it lunchtime yet?

Lots of love to you all

xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

I'm good thanks Becky, trying to stay positive, really not sure if this has worked or not, I don't feel any different, and I think the fact I threw up pretty much everything I'd eaten last week is either a bad sign or possibly stopped my lil embie from digging in or maybe shook him loose.

Well, we'll see on Monday. I thought it would be too early to test, as I'll be 10dp5dt. I thought it was a 2ww from the day they put it back not the day they collected them....


----------



## Guest

You never know hun stay positive !! I remember panicking after having a sneezing fit the day of et and worrying id loosened them.

I think all clinics do it differently, and with you having a 5 day transfer, it could be different. I had my ec on a wed, 2 day transfer, et on the friday. And my otd was the thursday, so that was 13 days oast transfer, its all confusing isnt it lol

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good afternoon ladies ,
so sorry goldbunny,sending you hugs
hope everyone else is doing ok there's quite a few ups and downs here at the moment,but i am sending positivity to you all for smoother sailing in the future

love all
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you mel  
Hope you have a good weekend planned
Xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Mel,

How you doin hun

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, texted you already but great news re immune tests!!   nice to have a date in mind, BRING IT ON!
You having them done day before I head to Greece for my week hols   we can do count down together lol
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i think my next step might be to get immune tests done too. But it doesn't seem to make any sense to me. If i had needed other tests done, surely the gp i first went to would have done them? Then the ivf clinic did some blood tests - why would they not do everything i would need? It wouldn't make sense for them to put me through a whole cycle of ivf and waste all that time, if there were other things they could test for.. unless they wanted just to take our money.. it really baffles me. i hadn't even heard of people doing immune testing til i came on this site and by then i was already doing ivf. things like this make my brain ache. i just hope when i see the consultant next week i get some good answers.


----------



## melloumaw

hey jelly / gertie
im not too bad had my hair chopped off into a rihanna cut shaved one side getting longer at other,new style for a new start
might visit family at weekend its MIL 65th so off to see her
have a good weekend all
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, your haircut sounds fab! Good for you   you happy with it?  
Goldbunny, most GPs are [email protected] and won't even give you the time of day, plus they also think ivf is vey straight forward, unfort sometimes is not. If you have a good GP it might be worth asking him/her what they are willing to do for you. Most tests do cost money and nhs will not pay for it. Sometimes, unfort, first ivf try is just that, a try, all hoping for the best. I'm sure your doc will have some answers for you. My clinic is not really keen on testing for things, but they such a small clinic. However they do give steroids to all 'just incase' 
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

yeah jelly i feel well with it in a new style,might have been just what i needed roll on retest lol
oh i also found a AMH test for £45 from duofertility just wondering if anyone had tried the test from anywhere else but their clinic
http://www.duofertility.com/how-to-buy/clinical-fertility-tests


----------



## Jelly.B

That's great mel, always nice with a change. Hope man likes it too  
Haven't tried it no, maybe start a new forum, get some answers  
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB- sorry to hear your news sending you lots of    
As hard as it is please stay positive and dont give up your dream as it will happen for you and for all of us

When is your follow up appt?
I would recommend Immune tests
I have my follow up end of the month and if they recommend Immune testing then I am going for it
Have a lovely restful weekend and please stay positive and be kind to yourself
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

mmm might be worth doing,at the end of the day its half the costs of clinic, i wonder whether the clinic would accept results from an outside source??


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, wouldn't have a clue, maybe call and ask... Would think so tho, would be like going to a new clinic and taking 'previous tests with you....??
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies just a quick update egg collection is Monday morning!!!    
They counted 13 big follies and there are a few

So sorry to hear ur news goldbunny  


Xxx

Great news hopepaige!!! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

ROLL ON MONDAY STACEY! Can't believe THE day is soon here! So happy for you
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks my lovely jelly


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

goldbunny said:


> i think my next step might be to get immune tests done too. But it doesn't seem to make any sense to me. If i had needed other tests done, surely the gp i first went to would have done them? Then the ivf clinic did some blood tests - why would they not do everything i would need? It wouldn't make sense for them to put me through a whole cycle of ivf and waste all that time, if there were other things they could test for.. unless they wanted just to take our money.. it really baffles me. i hadn't even heard of people doing immune testing til i came on this site and by then i was already doing ivf. things like this make my brain ache. i just hope when i see the consultant next week i get some good answers.


Goldbunny, hun I can 100% understand why your head is reeling right now, that was me just a week ago  take a breath  
1. GP's/Clinis would NOT do immune testing prior to inital tx for 3 primary reasons - The first is cost hun, as my consultant honestly the NHS doesn't see the tests as cost effective untill 3 failed cycles of mc (this is unfair I know but I suppose if they ran these tests for ever couple, very very few would actually have issues highlighted but the tests would cost thousands that could go towards actual tx) 
The second- There is still alot of controversy over these tests, their worth and the value of treatements and drugs offered to counteract them, there are not enough studies to proove results as many couples cannot face the emotional and physical uncertainty of blind clinical trials so there is not enought 
The third- The price done privately is not cheap (our level ones, plus a couple of additional tests are costing around 2k, which makes me feel sick) Clinic appreciate this is ALOT of money, levels twos and Array and chromosonal testing can easily cost as much as a traditional cycle all together.

I hope this helps you understand why it's not done as standard, some clinics dont beleive in Immune testing at all

I chose to do them now as we do not know how long it will be untill we can try again after our 2nd cycle and have specific concerns about conditions covered by the level one tests. My consultant was very honest about the pros and cons of testing but family history and my own peace of mind mean I feel now is the right time for us to explore these options, I may well be paying alot of money just to be told nothing is wrong, but that will be peace of mind I can't reach another way.

I really hope over the next few days and once you have had chance to have your review you feel like things are clearer and less scary again, I know lots of tlc, some time and being with my hubby worked for me


----------



## hopepaige

wahooo stace brilliant news on your follies   bring on monday


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, best of luck with scan tomorrow   will be thinking of you
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Jelly  hug hug hope all looks good and my E2 levels are rising nicely PRAY PRAY. Thanks everyone else for the good wishes.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, it will all be just fab   
Not long now for you either    
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Pray pray.. Yeah goin to find out tomorrow when et will be nxt week :y its all happening clapping I'm no its not 100% but this time round I just feel so excited so sure its gonna happen


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck tomorrow hope all goes well xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hellos

Hope, GoodLuck with scan 2 day  

Stacey, WOO WOO E.C      GOOD LUCK luv xxxxxx 

Goldbunny, so sorry honey bee, i had such positive thoughts 4 u, take it easy n try 2 stay strong     ^hugm

Rome, hi luv, my scans on Thursday afternoon  . How r u?      

Hi 2 everyone else, hope u all aving a lovely wk end xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi WS-- yay for your scan!! You must be excited!! is it a  6 week scan?
All good here, I am waiting for my period following my ERPC- it has been 4 weeks since the procedure and 5 weeks since the babies heart stopped so hoping that it arrives soon as that will give me an idea of how soon we can start Round 2 of IVF
Hi everyone hope you are all enjoying the weekend


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, how did it go today    
Stacey,  

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. Been lovely!   done garden work all day  
Xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

T-25 hours til I find out of my little embie-bug has snuggled in tight!


----------



## hopepaige

HEY ALL MY LOVELY LADIES  

HOPE YOUR ALL HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND    

Stace tomorrow is the big day     so excited for you love its all happening hey ?    What time you goin in ?

AMY bring on Monday morning      im sure that bfp test is patientlywaiting for you.    

Bubbles love how are you doing?    Cant believe it’s the middle of May already and then June the big mth for you   those immune testing i believe are very good and im sure they are gonna show that everything is just fine.   all the way  

Preggie Jelly how u keeping love? So super happy for you     

Willow and you love bring on Thursday     its your 6 or 7 week scan hey?   

Gertie how are you holding up love?  Sending you lots    and hope your taking it easy  

Goldbunny sending you lots of   as well love and hope your keeping strong.  

Rome bring on that AF so excited for your new journey to begin     

Becky how are you and pebbles doing love   

And lou you and your angels   

Mel how are you love still staying postive and having fun with the family  

AFM  all went very well yesterday.   My bloods showed good levels showing my estrogen levels had doubled in 48hrs since thursdays tests and so going for more bloods tomorrow and Wednesday which should show them rising each time and then another scan on thursday.      my lining measured 8.4mm yesterday and so will have to patiently wait and see what shows on thurs.   taking my meds every 8hrs and injec    eeek every night. hectice but i no its gonna be all worth while in the end.


----------



## staceyemma

Glad to hear your scan went well hope  
I'm going in at 10am tomorrow


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoo stace its all go go go.. Dance dance clap clap.  Super exciting  hug hug how r u feeling?


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, will be thinking of you tomoz   
Hope, glad all went well   not long now! when do you tink THE day will be? Next weekend?  
Stacey, ROLL ON TOMORROW! Soooo exciting!!!

Hope you all having a fab weekend.
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey jelly  

Can't believe tomorrow is egg collection day


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't think I be able to sleep tonight hehe, you in for EC in morning, Amy testing   lots happening. 
Have you packed your little bag?? Lol

Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly yeah if all goes well we are looking at having et on sat 19 May


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, that's fab news!! How you feeling? 
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

im so so excited and nervous at the same time   i just want this to work so so badly   
there are ladies out there like yourself that give me hope that there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Jelly.B

You will get there! Sure of it  
Keep up the good job,you nearly there
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

exciting times for you ladies this week  
I hope all goes well stacee and Hopepage
xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks love   
must say do feel a bit bloated and crampy today   but sure its all to do with the meds 

how are you doing jelly?


----------



## Jelly.B

I been bloated since day one of first cycle! It's horrid isn't    I can't seem to get rid of fluid that easily. Got acupuncture Tuesday so hoping he I'll do hs magic on me lol  

Hello Rome  
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Drinks lots of water and eat lots of food high in protein that should help with the bloating
If you ladies are taking the cyclogest suppositories they do not help in fact they cause the bloating  
Once I stopped taking them, all my bloating went

XXX


----------



## hopepaige

i just started to loose a bit of weight in the last 2 mths or so and got my clothes fitting nicely and now stomach is so bloated im gonna have to wear a biggish top tomorrow i think   oh well

Jelly this acupuncture really seems to work for you?? 
what day transfer did you have  3 or 5 so when will you go for your 1st scan 

Hey Rome how are you love thanks yeah have been drinking loads of water today but then also had to make many trips to the loo


----------



## Shoegirl10

Just keep drinking the water sweetie it will help

Like Jelly i love acupuncture- so if you can have a session before and after ET as this will relax you and the uterus so that you babies feel right at home      

Also try and keep your stomach and kideny warm with a wheat bag and also your feet but NOT after ET
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks for info Rome, didn't realise the cyclogest caused bloating lol, on other hand, been bloated since first stabbing began... Perhaps cyclogest making it worse. Protein food doesn't seem to help me with bloating. Thank god summer soon here so jeans can be packed away lol.

Hope, I love acupuncture! My guy is just fab, he's helped me so much and I really believe in everything he does. I will see him a few more weeks as been adviced it an help body to 'accept' and take care of early pregnancy. Scan on 25th. I had 2 embrios transferred on day 2! 
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Is there any other advise you could maybe tell me about any diets that are good to stick to? stupid question i no   but my mind is just all over at the moment?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I just really relaxed on my second go.. I didn't worry too much about what I ate and so on. Yes, plenty of protein, eggs every morning, chicken and so on but I just really stepped back this time around. But we are all different, do what works best for you. 
I did drink a lot of milk tho lol.
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

jelly im the opposite to you winter is arriving so can wear big jackets to cover up the bloating     but definatley wouldnt mind the warm sun again  
ive heard so much about acup maybe i should do some research here and see if there is someone close by??


----------



## hopepaige

trying but now that its all started the nerves are heading in  
i read somewhere else on one of the links about milk as well and also pineapple juice??


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh yes, forgot you heading into winter lol. Big fluffy jackets it is

Pineapple juice 'could' help the lining.

Acupuncture kept me really calm lol
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I drank lots of hot chocolate 
I also take spatone every day 
Started eating steak - previosuly didnt - as needed to increase iron levels
Just relax with lots of funy films and bad TV!
XXX


----------



## hopepaige

yeah im snug on the couch with the heater on so you enjoy the sunshine for me  
rome i think hot choc is a good plan cause me and milk are not the best of friends  
im also taking a multi vit and folic acid at the moment


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, as you going into winter time, make sure you get plenty of vitamin d, read loads about it and imp in supporting your body ready for pregnancy
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks jelly will look into that as right now im prepared to try anything


----------



## AmyHF

I will admit, I took my cyclogest yesterday morning, not last night or this morning as the doctor said they can cause bloating and I can barely stand straight, but strangely I don't appear to have gained weight! I did have a warm bath this morning to try and release some of whatever is causing the problem as wondering if it is a muscle thing, kinda goes from the ribcage to the navel, but only when I stretch or stand straight!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I did cut own on sugar on second go. Read that IF you suspect you might have immune issues this could be an easy option   so only treated myself at weekends  

Amy, not long now!!
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

what is the connection between sugar and immune issues?


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, can't remember exactly lol, but had something to do with Immunes, too much of it and body can find it harder to fight bacteria. Some docs even suggest this to ivf clients. I havent done full research on this but thoughts try it on second cycle... Apparently vit c can trigger bad immunes too. I been suffering from a lot of colds lately and I thought by taking vit c, this could help, however, since stopping taking vit c, I haven't had any cold signs.. Maybe my body just had too much of it...?? Who knows. 
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
hope you all had a good weekend
good luck stacey and hope
love and luck
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning mel   how are you today? Did you have a good weekend? 
Stacey, Amy, thinking of you both today      
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

im good ta jelly
hows your little one settling in? will you have a scan soon
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Weather was fab   now rain rain rain! Urk
I'm good thanks Hun, scan next Friday.

I'm so lazy, still in pjs on sofa hehe
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin mornin.  Stace all the best for EC today love thinkin of u and sending u lots of hugs and positive energy   hug hug.  Amy big day waiting for your big news  hug hug hug.  Hey Mel how u doin love? Jelly u lucky lucky enjoy the relaxing day  I'm freezing today at my silly desk   bring on fri Jelly so excited for u love hug hug


----------



## AmyHF

*thump* from the Birmingham direction.

Oh.
My.
God.


----------



## goldbunny

<rushes in and stands amy back up again> there you go dear. bfp? omg! <amy falls back over again>

great news amy! xx


----------



## goldbunny

you dressed yet jelly? just planning on getting dressed myself, had better quickly really before DH is back from his meeting...


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, MASSIVE CONGRATS TO YOU AND YOUR MAN!       
Very happy for you xxxxxxx

Goldbunny, hehe, had a shower but lying on sofa now, weather too depressing lol
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

<realising jelly is sneaking ahead in the 'getting dressed as slowly as you can' race, decides to go and shower..>


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe goldbunny, you do make me giggle


----------



## hopepaige

OMG AMY wahooooooo dancing clapping dancing a huge CONGRATULATIONS love to u and dh  hug super super excited for u love...  Goldbunny and jelly u lucky girls wish I could be relaxing come now its almost lunch time up up up !!!!!


----------



## Guest

Fantastic news Amy ongratulations hun really pleased for you

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AMY !!! I knew IT!! I did I did I did     Sooooo happy for you chicken, just the most fab news     

The ladies on this board do not mess about   !!! and you already have some frosties for a little bro or sis in the future too !! You must be over the moon. 

Love this thread and the possitive news WILL keep coming! 

Stacey  & Hope you are NEXT !!!    

Love to all my fab ladies, sorry not posting much but works been absolutely mad so reading (by phone) and thinking of you everyday just not having time to post miss you all lots and lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hey there bubble i was just thinking about you before and wondering how you were getting on xx


----------



## Guest

Apologies from me too, been busy trying to sort work stuff & redundnacy out. Im finishing on friday so wont be on much at all

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm lurking and sending happy thoughts and  ! 

My boss appears to have realised it is ME that keeps him organised lol spent all day filing and updating details from the mounds on his desk  

typical man when left alone, great with the showman ship work..... a little wiggly on the follow up filing......now he understands why I am the postick note queen xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles u r 100% correct u r the queen of positivity and caring. Your boss should no how lucky he is to have a fab lady like yourself working for him   hug hug.    Anyone heard from stace? Wondering how EC went ?


----------



## Guest

I hate men today lol

xxxx


----------



## rach t

hi girls hope you all doin well xxx
bubbles how r u doin xxx
amy congratulations xx
at hospital 2moro morning get my appoinment for centre of life hope its not too long xxx


----------



## melloumaw

*congratulations amy*
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey girls Only 10 eggs collected total so 5 each.
Bit disappointed expected a few more just hope my five are a good five.
Not sure if my eggs are all good quality yet... Xxxx
Hope they fertilise  

Thanks for being there everyone xx


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for you honey


----------



## Guest

Stace don't be disappointed hun it's a great number! Very proud of you for what you've done it truly is amazing

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace 10 is fab!!!! 
I know it's easy for someone else to say (and feel free to mutter naughty words at me under your breath) but it helped me to think about eggie numbers like this.... 

You have 5 little eggies all of your own, and have already no matter what happens next given a beautifull gift of hope to your recipient too! 

They can (WILL despite plea bargaining/tears/threats of sending minature warriors after them) ONLY put an absolute max of two back in at a time, and it only takes one to be 'the one' . 

Look at Lou her one made TWO!     

Sending lots of      PICKSY ICSI dust     


XXXXX


----------



## staceyemma

Love u girls   you're right   xxx
I just hope they make it


----------



## Guest

No reason why they wont hun. When do you get next update from hosp?

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooooooooo stace that's fab new love  dance clapping hug hug. Listen to all your ff ladies it only takes 1  .  Super exciting week ahead love  hug hug


----------



## Gertie5050

Amy - Congratulatons, really happy for both of you 

becky- where is your scan photo of pebbles, i miss looking at it (dont get me wrong love your profile pic as well)

Stacey - well done you, its amazing what you are doing and as the others have said, it only takes one

Lou - how are you and the twins

Hope - make sure you stay warm hun and take good care of yourself

Mel - hows you hun??

Bubble - cant believe it has taken your boss so long to realise what we have always known, you are just the best !!!!

Rome & rach - how are you

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Tomorrow Becky who knows when?  
The doctor Amanda is phoning me later to run through pessaries and oestrogen tablets xxxx
Gotta have a bum bullet this evening  
Xxxx  

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, like I said earlier, you done ever so well and you should be so proud  
All my fingers and toes are crossed for you  
Xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Thanks for all the congratulations ladies, really brings (another) tear to my eye!

Spoken to my boss, and he has said he is fine with me working as far through the day as I can then going home, especially when I pointed out that I still have symptoms of the ohss and the nurse has advised me against going back to work this week but I know they are really struggling without me!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, that's great news. Sending you loads of   and a happy healthy 8months to come  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Amy what an amazing day for u  so happy love and sounds like u have the most amazing bosses so understanding  u r very very lucky hug hug. Stace how r u doin love? Any news?? Sending u loads of hugs and positive vibes that those embies are gonna be waiting for u in the morning? Keep strong... Hope everyone is having a good evening  hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Only 2 eggs mature 1 may mature and 2 immature 
So only 2 decent ones with a chance  

Tonight will be a long night...


----------



## hopepaige

Stace u keep strong tonight my love and tomorrow that big ph call   u see its all gonna work out b4 u can say anything u r gonna be pupo hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope I am so terrified


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone how we all doin today?  Stace how r u keeping love? Any news yet today? Praying its a day of happy happy stacey news  hug hug keep us updated love  .  Hope u all have an awesome day today and will check in a bit lata


----------



## melloumaw

wishing for good news for you today stacey
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey stace how r u doin? Any news yet


----------



## melloumaw

stacey that 1 little mature one will be a fighter i feel it in my bones for you
wishing you lots of positive vibes
love and luck honey


----------



## melloumaw

good afternoon ladies
hope your all well and feeling positive on your journey's
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

Has anyone heard from Stacey? Just wondering how her eggies got on.


----------



## melloumaw

i saw from the egg share thread one has made it to fertilisation praying that nature makes it the one for her


----------



## hopepaige

Hey saw your news as well Stace on another thread. Love u can't give up hope its gonna happen tomorrow 1.15 and I no its gonna work for u my love. Keep the faith cause the journey is still far from ova. Wipe away those tears and try keep positive. You are an amazing lady and u just neva forget that. Hug hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

It's 50/50 I guess whether my one egg Is transferred tomorrow.
They can't look at it until tomorrow morning so will have the call at 9am tomorrow
The recipient had 5 mature eggs 

Xxx

I am so terrified girls xx


----------



## hopepaige

My angle I wish there was something I could do to make it happen but all I can say is try stay calm and remember its not ova yet and miracles do happen. Hug hug hug . Pray tomorrow is gonna be a happy happy day. Hug hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope  

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, know you are terrified   this journey sure isn't easy at times, but we have to have faith ok. This one embrio will be very very special, just know it! 
Sending you loads of cuddles, thinking of you
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Stacey, my darling, one embie is all it takes! Keep to positive vibes going to it once you have your lil bug back with you, I sat there with my hands on my tummy (wasn't 100% where my uterus was so kept moving them around my stomach) and just kept pleading with it to stick and talking to my tummy. Keep you sporots up Hun, sending love,     and


----------



## staceyemma

I am grateful for ur support and encouragement ladies it means the world I'm praying for my lil egg xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Oh my lovely ladies, what a day I missed yesterday  

Stace - I' sending you such a big hug out into the universe today, I don't think i've ever more desperately wanted good news for someone as much as I do for you right now   ! 
I hope this is 'the embie' but WHATEVER happens, you are an amazing strong, courageous, lady and the gift you gave your recipient it massive. We will all be here every single footstep  

Hope - How's all going chick?? not long now!

Jelly/Mel/Beck/Willow/Amy/Rach/Gert/Lou Big loves to you all xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks bubble xxx right now I need a miracle xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I should be leaving for work but dont want to move in case you get the call   xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone.  Stace sending u all the positive vibes in the world and a huge SA hug and I'm praying that embie is patiently waiting for u this morning  hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Cant believe it its a miracle!!!!My egg is a fighter its only 3 cell but should be 2-4 cell today but thats good, they said they hope it will be 4 cell by the time we get there. no fragmentation embryologist said it looks good!!!!!!! transfer at 1.15 today!!! OMG! I really honestly truly thought it was game over   what a rollercoster Ive been on  

love u all ladies xxx
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

WahOooooooooO stace.  Clapping dancing huggin so exciting love. I new it just new it. Your miracle is waiting and tonight stace will be PUPO. Love sending u lots of love and support even if I am far away and will be thinkin of u  hug hug GOOD LUCK


----------



## goldbunny

good morning people i am trying to start a Limboland Fitness Campaign group please join my thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287942.0

it's over in the between treatment board..

for anyone wanting to get fit ready for their treatment... it's not a diet thread, just a place to record if you did any exercise today!


----------



## staceyemma

thank you thank you Hope


----------



## goldbunny

good luck with e/t stacey, embie energy coming your way     go embie!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey,    
Brill brill news, just knew you had a little fighter there! Roll on ET time!!  

Goldbunny, good idea re fitness forum  

Hello to all
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly    
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Just a quick update cause I'm starting to get very excited   had bloods again this morning and levels are rising nicely  wahooo. More than doubled in just ova 48hrs which is brilliant  now got a scan for 9am tomorrow to check my lining pray pray its thickening nicely  .


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope thats fab news!!! All happening here!  
COME ON LINING!!!  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

HOPE - that is FABULOUS     you are such a star   that everything continues to smooth for you  

How many frosties are you hoping to have put back (so so sorry if you ONLY just told us I'm useless with remembering my own name right now ) 

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks ladies yeah just hoping and praying all looks good tomorrow. Bubble I have 4 frosties so hoping to transfer at least 3 but even if its only 1 I will be happy  pray pray. Hope to find out also when they think et will happen


----------



## Gertie5050

good luck stacey & hope

xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Good luck ladies! Hope it all goes well   

AFM, well, I'm at work at the moment, going out on a measure-up shortly, then going home. My boss has asked if I can try and work around the dairy, so it I have appts in the morning, go home in the afternoon and vice-versa! Thought that was really nice of her! Will probably take her up on it this week, hopefully will be better by next week so can work closer to full time!

Still can't believe I have my BFP, feels really weird! at this point, estimated due date would put it smack bang in between my SIL b'day, my mums b'day and my parents wedding anniversary and during Marcus's hectic work period! Still, no point in being awkward unless you show it!


----------



## Gertie5050

amy - you have a really good boss, enjoy your BFP hun as everyday you are one step closer to seeing your LO

also you need to update your signature with your fab news

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies  

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

yippee, pebbles is back   

xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow @becky's ticker saying 17 weeks already, doesn't time fly!


----------



## Guest

It sure does fly cant believe it !!! EEek !!

He/she sure is 

How are we today ladies? 

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Becks yeah time is goin like crazy and its all happen   how r u doin? When is your nxt scan due love?  Wow Amy u have an amazing bos u r so lucky   that's brilliant !! U gonna be havin lots of celebrations all at one     How r u keeping Goldbunny?  And Gertie how r u love?


----------



## goldbunny

i'm doin fine thank you hope, just trying to get my head around life in limbo land. consultant this morning says we can go again in july august so i need a plan to keep me busy until then! doing laundry at the moment, very nice, i can stick it in the washer and then browse the messages while it washes! trouble is those oven trays won't wash themselves and the d/w is already full so i can't hide them in there.... you having a good day? x


----------



## melloumaw

good afternoon ladies
congratz stacey you'll be officially pupo now honey
love and luck
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - im good thanks hun, just cant wait to start trying again for a LO, life goes on  , good luck hun for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed or you   

hope everyone is super duper today, the sun was shining but gone in now.

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Goldbunny think I must take some lessons from u  my washing basket is flowing over  got the day off tomorrow for my scan so maybe tomorrow  . Love brillinat about July\aug gives u another goal to work towards, u will see time is gonna fly. Can't believe its been 6 months since my failed cycle. Keep the faith and u will see miracles do happen  .    Hey Mel . Hey Gertie thanks so much hug hug. When u r gonna give your journey another go??


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope- need to wait a couple of mths as my m/c is not complete yet (wont go into too much detail hun) as not fair for the other pregnant ladies on here. going to go for some tests to see if they know why it has happened twice, once there all done looking to start trying naturally again july time will give it a few mths then if nothing wiill look in IVF again, but diffo not a same clinic, lets just say they lied that our LO was alive at both scans when it wasnt, nasty doctor, needs a good doctor bashing    

i just know everything will work out for you hun, so can wait to hear your good news

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Gertie I just can't believe this clinic of yours.. How terrible, how can they justify that. I no its not worth the pain but can u not look further into it?? Very positive news about your tests its def the best option so at least u can make positive plans with an idea of what's what. Hug hug hug.  Thanks for your kind words  hug hug


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gert - You going for immunes chicken? we can be the blood test duo!   Love and light to you, you awe inspiring tower of strength you! xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles u as well love such a ray of light to us all    when r u goin for your immunes?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

12th June - Just under 1 month to get a lil less flabby and a lil more fabbie!  

Not to mention the mounds of other stuff to do.. (redecorating again)  plus my best pal is moving in with me and Hubby for a few months (she had to move home from Southampton back in October) living with her parents again is KILLING her so she's moving in untill she's back on her feet, she's more like a sister to be honest as have been friends since we were 11. 

By then you and stace will be nearly 8 weeks preggers!!! 

Woooo woooo goes the possitivity train!!!


----------



## Gertie5050

bubbles - i think its immunes, got to arrange app at another private hosp as NHS will only investigate after 3 m/c, pants.  so we will be able to be blood test buddies, bring on the needles, proding & poking  

Hope - we want to take it as far as we can, so have complained to the general medical counsel so just awaiting on their reply

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie have sent you a PM with details for my clinics branches have a read up but CARE specialise in recurrent issue/failure and ladies who have sadly lost via mc. 
They have very good sucess rates too (I trust them implicitly) xxxx


----------



## Guest

Im sneaking on here tut tut... What they gonna do? Sack me hahaha    

Im goof thanks hope, 20 wk scan is 11th june, outr wedding anniversary, ages away yet. Thinkiing of getting a doppler even though i said i wasnt gonna. Need reassurance

Must dash  

Love you all

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

becky - those dropplers are supposed to be very good, if it puts your mind at rest then got to be a good thing, its a stressfull time for you at the moment, so hearing your lo heartbeat will be of great comfort to you

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles 1 mth woop woop u getting the ball rolling again  hug will be gr8 having a special friend like that staying ova such support is aways the best medicine  hug hug.  yeah hoping and praying for stace and I  pray pray. Pray.  Gertie its good that something can be done because this is serious and that clinic should not get away with playing with peoples emotions like that. U r keeping so strong and that's just so positive to see  hug hug. Becky 1 mth and then pebbles update  wahoooo party party clap clap  just take it easy and keep safe  hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Hello my beautiful ladies  
Well I'm pupo ha ha that sounds weird and not real the ordeal I have had the last 48 hours...

Anyway my little fighter came through and OTD Is 31st may  
I have never felt so lucky as I do today xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - my sweetheart, im so happy for you, i know this is going to be your turn, as you so deserve it for the kindness you have shown towards another women  , you make sure you take it easy now hun and roll on 31st May  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks gertie   those words mean alot xxx
I hope you are ok and glad you are finding strength to try again xx


----------



## Guest

Very well said gertie 

Woohoo stace 

Hope your ok hope hun 

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooo woop woop stace is PUPO stace is PUPO dancing clapping, I just new it was gonna happen  super excited for u love bring on 31st MAY... Now u go relax and take it slow  hug hug hug


----------



## AmyHF

Oooh, think I may have got myself a Lilypie ticker!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my lovely ladies!

It's all happening here thinking of you all 
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all
i was just thinking to myself last night
what a great bunch of ladies are on this thread,there is so much positivity and love
we are all different ages,different stages,different situations,and outlooks,different reasons for being where we are right now,
but ultimately we all are looking for the same final outcome,and hopefully nature will allow us to achieve it at some point this lifetime.
i think us women deserve a   on the back for supporting each other in what would otherwise be a very dark time,we should be proud of ourselves for coming together and uniting,and offering whatever we can to each other,even if it is just a moment to write a message that makes another fellow woman feel she is not alone.
we are women..we are strong..and we can do this no matter what is thrown at us in our journey to get there,be it 2 weeks 2 months or 2 years we were born to be mums,and mums we will be one way or another,even if we never bear our own child we are still mum's.
take a moment to think of how many times you've straightened someone's collar,hugged someone when their sad,held them close when they are suffering,or posted a message to someone who has touched your heart,gone out of your way even when it hasn't benefited you. 
i do this on a regular basis i hear you say..... your a MUM i say.... i believe a mum is more than giving birth it is your character and spirit and every single person i have spoken to thanks to this site is a mum in my eyes and i thank you all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mel   that made my cry and it's spot on xx
 big Kiss to you all xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Mel, wow. Just wow. You are such a special lady!


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, ahhhh that's so sweet.  
Xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

hiya girls how is everyone getting on xx

mel that was lovely xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - that was a realy beautifull post (happy tears) I've been feeling really lost and blue the last couple of days and reading that has in a moment made me feel more strong, proud, not only of myself and DH but of you ladies and what we've found here on this lil old thread 

I hope one day we do all meet up, you my lady deserve a big hug and any cake you want from Greggs  

This place really has been my safe place, and sharing all your journeys has given me a place I feel happy and cared about. I don't feel defective or like a broken puzzle piece here long live this thread and god help any moderator who tries to shoo us on


----------



## melloumaw

here here bubbles,
id like an eclair please lol
melx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok

Mel - that was so lovely, happy tears

xxxx


----------



## rach t

bubbles wen are u starting again xxx


----------



## Guest

That was beautiful mel, happy tears here too  

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

greggggggggggggggggggggggggggggscheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesepastyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

ohyeah.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies of fabulous lovely lady land! 

Sorry for the lack of personals it is 50% due to me being a terrible person and 50% due to my boss not ''going away'' enough  

Rach - How are things with you chick? did you get any dates at the appointment? Really hope you can get started soon hun, the waiting is a right   !! have you told your LO anything? can imagine it must be difficult to juggle appointments with a active little one in tow! I'm not 100% sure to be honest alot depends on what is shown in the immunes  if everything is clear or doesn't require anything scary (like investigation of my bat cave) then could be as early as July.

Gertie- sending a big smile and hug from moi to thee (french to shakespearian in one swoop) 

Hope - That lining had better be getting all snuggly and warm for my favourite South African Frosties!!!    

Stace - I want to hire an orchestra to post a clip on here singing Stace is PUPO (but I'm poor and talentless so will just send some dancing bannannaa)                 

Amy - Love the ticker..... my it's tickertastic I'd say!!!   Love to you and the little bump in the making  

Jelly - Lots oflove to you and man and the mini beans, not long now till the scan and you know if it's one or two!!!!   

Willow/Lou/Becks - Love to you our humpilicious ladies, Willow how did your scan go ?? xxxx


----------



## Guest

Bubble dont you dare say that you are a terrible person !! You are one of the best  

Ive had a sausage roll & a jam doughnut this morn, not from greggs from sainsburys lol. Yummy yum !! It was my treat for having to go see solicitors

xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

bubble - your not a bad person hun, i agree with becky, your one of the best 

im going to have a bacon sarnie with lots of brown sauce on it yum yummy xxxx


----------



## Guest

Ooooh yummy !!!

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble you are a beautiful person I am here for u all the way if this fails for me I will be getting back on that wagon with you. This is THE best thread on ff!

You ladies help me in ways noone else can my fear and worries are comforted by your kind words and I really want to meet u all. Not if I get pregnant to compare bumps or anything like that just for the simple fact we're all on this journey together at different stages but who cares.. We're the closest of closest friends and I know when I meet u in person I'll love u even more xxx

Who knows when and where our journeys will take us but I have faith because of you all xxx

Other people who don't appreciate their kids or have to decide whether or not to have abortions... Those kind of people I envy I'm jealous they have a child and I don't. Some people dont even deserve children. BFP's for us girls should be celebrated I know maybe the preg girls feel guilty on here for sharing their joy... but don't I am so happy for u we've all taken this same journey and I know u would be happy for me if I got a bfp
After all u ladies are proof it works and will work for all of us  

Long live this thread xxx


----------



## rach t

bubbles when we went on Tues she just said OK i will do your referrel that was it don't no why she couldn't do that 5 weeks ago over the phone when we got the letter of approval with funding sounds ungrateful really just want to get started, so ov i phoned CF the day after to ask how long they said i will here back in a week and i am looking at the middle of June so just waiting for the postman now ill be running out to the street to get my post off him before he even gets to my gate   . yeah i have told him doctors are going to help mammy n daddy get a baby in her belly  just i don't want him to be left out and he is going to want to no why we are going to hospital all the time, eee it sounds awful me going on about my little one when yous don't even have any i feel awful  .
i really feel for you bubble i just hope and   that you are going to be preggies very soon as you really do deserve it do u feel as if July is ages away i would i am just so impatient hope your OK   xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wow all my lovely ladies all this love and positive vibes flowing today  I just looooovvvveeee it  hug hug talkin about meeting up think I will hey to book a ticket ova to the uk one of these days hey   . Bubbles I'm gonna have to come ova there and give u a huge lecture if u eva say silly things like that again... U r an angel and we all just love our bubbles of love on this thread  hug hug.  U r all so right I feel so grateful to have met u all and neva could get thru these days without all your lovely msgs to bring a smile to my face even though I'm so far away  hugs to u all . Stace howz our pupo lady doin?  Mel that was just such a beautiful post wow I had a tear in my eye and all of us ladies are all gonna have our little ones in our arms 1 day even though it will be at all different times  I no it... Willow how did your scan go today? What's the news?  Becky howz pebbles lovely to see your pic up again  Amy how r u love? Sinking in yet  Rach how exciting now MR postman hurry up rach needs her mail please  gertie how r u love glad to hear u have some positive feelings for the future hug hug. Goldbunny how r u keeping love? Keeping strong?? Lou how is your bump doin? Rome any news on your nxt steps? Jelly love how r u my love  u and I have a big week nxt week your scan clap clap AND  So AFM. My bloods from yesterday showed my levels doubled in the 48hrs which is brilliant dancing clapping and the scan today showed a nice lining gettin ready for me. Things r looking so good they have now given us the option of keeping our froszen embies and trying another fresh round with my frozen eggies but dh fresh sample and listen to this .... At no extra cost  I was like wow u serious ?? Couldn't believe it  so start my gestone injecs on sunday eeeekkk and then will be in on thurs for dh sample and hopefully et on friday 25th May pray pray pray  I can't believe its all happening  just cried happy tears today when they told us  can't believe it


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, FANTASTIC NEWS!!! Can't believe it! It's all happening!! Wow! 
25th is a good day   
FANTASTIC! So happy all going well for you!!
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - that is fantastic news my lovely, roll on 25th May   

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news hope       

Woooo!!!


----------



## Guest

Fantastic new hope  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz hope


----------



## AmyHF

Wow, Hope that's great! u obviously got a nice clinic!

AFM, kinda sinking in, keep waiting for the phone to ring and them to say they made a mistake somehow, don't think it will seem real til I have the 7week scan. Girls in the ffice yesterday turned round and said they are looking forward to seeing me get fat! Think they meant it nicely..... I also woke up having nightmares about the how labour thing... Really not convinced it's a good idea. Bit late to think about it now, I realise!


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi all

So sorry not been on 4 ages, ive had a nasty virus, it started at the wk end and ive been bad all wk with it, been so worried about our little star, but doc said he/she should b just fine. I even had 2 Cancel 2 days scan, untill monday   hopefully by then ill feel much better. I was given antibiotics, but not taken them 2 scared they will hurt baby. 

Ive missed so much on ea, and ive not had chance 2 read through everything yet, but..

AMY!  CONGRATULATIONS 2 U BOTH, this as cheered me up so much. Well done, i bet your over the moon,      
           

Stacey, r yu now pupo         

Bubble, hows everything in bubble land, r u holding up, r u ok     

To everyone else

Hope, Gertie, becky, rachel, rome, goldbunny, mel, jelly, lou lou and anyone ive missed,    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm going 2 try n read back now, but theres lots of pagers, i may b some time   xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh willow, sending you loads of hugs and hoping you feel better soon darling  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

get well soon willow
the doc w xouldnt give you meds if it would hurt your little one tho
mel


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Mel, thanks luv.
I Know i'm been daft, the doc checked that they were safe, its just me been a silly billy    

How's u doing? xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

not bad honey ta
trust your gut instinct and if you dont wanna take em dont
the natural alternative is lots of fluids vitamin c rich products and sleep propped up if you've got sniffles
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Willow love hope u feel beta soon soon and all the best for Mondays  scan   keep healthy and rest and u and angel will be just fine   mel how r u love? Amy amy no mistake love u r preggies and that's final.    Morning everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

Hello hope


----------



## melloumaw

morning hope and stacey(and every1 else)
best get ready for work 
love and luck
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Pupo Stace. Hug hug hug how r u love  I'm doin so well starting to count my days now  start injecs on sun and then its all beginning   hope your getting pampered nicely   hehe.


----------



## hopepaige

ok so im getting ready to leave work and my phone rings   its the clinic  they want me to start my injections tonight and want to see me at 9am tomorrow morning im real confused now but thinking if its bad news why would i start injec tonight   so my mind is going mad right now but just gotta try get thru this night and will see tomorrow   all is ok

hope your all well and have a lovely weekend to everyone


----------



## AmyHF

Hope, chica, I know it can't be easy but try and relax tonight, in a little over 12 hours you will know what it's about, and whatever it is will be easier to face rested and chilled.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, hugs and love darling. Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey Amy   thanks love yeah i no but my mind is on such a face racing track right now   
but ive gotta stay positive i no  
how are you doing preggie Amy?? hope your doing much beta


----------



## AmyHF

I'm doin better thanks, can walk easier now the swelling has gone down, just really tired! Didn't think that the tiredness was supposed to kick in til 6 weeks or so! Wondering if maybe its just due to being unwell and the embie etc.

Give it a month or so Hun, and you'll know what I'm talking about! Although, hopefully without the ohss...


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya,just popping in quickly to say..
Hope, will be thinking of you tomorrow   I'm sure all is fine and I'm very very exited for you   let us know  

Hope all have a gret weekend  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Amy and Jelly thanks so much will def let u all no. Pray its all ok pray pray... Preggie Jelly hope your doin well hug 1 wk left for the big day .  Amy so glad u r beta h) hug u take it slow but I'm sure its all worth it for the miracle inside of u  hug hug hug.  My world would be complete if in a mths time I can have that bfp pray pray pray


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovelies xxx hope everyone is ok xxx

Hope you will be fine my lovely xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's


Hope GOOD Luck 4 today, hope it goes well        

Hi 2 everyone else, hope u all well        xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies, quick query. This thread has obviously moved on since the initial question and, in the interests of not confusing newbies  ( ) it seems like a good idea to rename and possibly move you to a more appropriate part of the site. Can you just tell me, are you a mix of ladies at different stages, or are you all still having treatment / waiting to start etc? 
I'd like to put you somewhere that's appropriate to your needs. 

Thanks
Caz x


----------



## goldbunny

i agree this thread is off topic and needs fixing. i think the people coming in here are at all different stages. i don't have an answer about renaming because i can't work out where it ought to be. i'm between cycles...guess i will shuffle off over there. i have a feeling the problem lies in the cycle buddies threads - because they cover 2 months at a time they get very busy. i think it's ok they cover 2 months because people fall between, but maybe we just need extra cb threads at busy times of year......i think then we wouldn't end up with long threads like this one, maybe. what does anyone else think?


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my lovely ladies

sad post below that they wanna sort this thread out     but i will still keep up with you all somewhere on one of the threads   just a quick update :

All was just brilliant yesterday   my levels and lining are so ready they called us in and dh had to do the jiggy jiggy    and give his sample and so as we speak right now i hope they are doing there thing in that lab     and tomorrow morning we will find out how many embies we have and hopefully et will be on wed     cant believe its all happening    we were gonna do the frozen but have opted to leave the frosties and do another fresh cycle    so now its all up to mother nature and gonna try and relax and get sleep over with tonight so i can get my news in the morning... 

Hope your all having an awesome weekend and taking good care.
will check in with you all and def keep in touch.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Dear Caz, Could we be moved to the cycle Buddies Thread (?) as we are all at various points and undergoing various tx maybe a name like the ''treatment & rainbows'' as we have some doing fet/some icsi some pg ladies and then me and Goldbunny waiting to go again, I know the other threads are amazing but we all love what we found here so much  ?


----------



## staceyemma

I agree Bubble  
We are all at different stages but very much here for each other.  

xxx

The other cycle buddie threads are too packed and don't feel very personal xxx
I love u ladies   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

here here,i think we would like to stay together in our little group of crazy ladies if possible lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma




----------



## hopepaige

Yes yes I agree u r all my saving grace hug hugs to u all. Waiting patiently for my call this morning PRAY PRAY we have little embies waiting.. Pls pls pls. Hey to everyone hope u all have a wondeful day and lots of love to u all hug hug hug


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - I'm so over the moon for you about this week and the fab happenings!!! Hope that the Barry White music and disco ball was sparkling for your lil eggies and swimmers last night!        for news of some beautifull little embies awaiting their mummy and daddy. This will be your time if even an ounce of the wishes being sent your way makes it!     Sorry not posted to you more chicken but can promise you and your eggies have been thought of with a big English smile everyday xxxxxx

Mel- How are you doing in Limbo land before the next test? time IS flying though don't you think ?  Hope your LO's are all good  

Rach - Have sent you a PM too (aren 't we special   ) All ladies are WELCOME here it does't matter if you're first try/second try or trying to find that much loved wanted sibling, We're all here because we know what it feels like to be a mummy in your heart to a child who hasn't made it to earth yet (making them sound like little aliens). Mel has kids too so you're not our only lady looking for that missing piece of a family thats already started!   We LOVE having you pop in here! 

Gertie - END OF JUNE! WOOOOOOOOOOO xxx

Becks - First day as a lady of leisure!

Stace - My PUPO Pricess!! ahhhh     If you'd have told me 12 months ago I'd spend a whole weekend daydreaming about the happenings in another ladies womb I would have looked at you like a two headed five armed centipeed person.......     But here I am daydreaming about that lil embie for you! *soo excited* embie is 7 days old today!!!!

Goldbunny - My fellow Limbolander! how goes it? do you know when you will be starting again? did you decide to ''immune or not immune'' started the pill yesterday as wanted to go end of july! so here we goes!

Amy/Willow/Lou - My pregnant princesses! Love you and the bumpalicious crew xxxxxx

AFM - Sorry for the me me me post last week (was only half serious about being a terrible person, BUT you all corrected me I am FAB   )  had a bit of a virus and think in a weird way the final bit of mardyness hit me out of the blue after some baby announcements meetings and odds and ends, and just felt awfull as could NOT get on here for love or money to post to you all enough, so felt like I was letting my lovely ladies down!  OVER IT NOW THOUGH  
Sadly had some very sad news on Friday, which has 'woken me up' and made me realise how blessed we are just to be here and healthy. Hubbys Aunty passed away on friday, she had been fighting lung cancer for 2 1/2 years with a courage and strength that most people could never imagine, she was a beautifull and very loving lady to whom her family meant the world. The whole family loved her very deepy. Sadly she unexpectedly suffered a heart attack at home and passed away in her Husbands arms on Friday Morning. 

We're all so lucky to have our health and our futures ahead of us, we have so many pages left to write and so many adventures to make and share with our loved ones! That is something silly IF can't touch .

I intend to try and celebrate one thing each day that I 'have' already  ! 

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble   I'm back at work today hoping to keep myself away from google   nightmare!!!! Google is evil on the 2ww 

I have the odd af type pains so frightened at the minute... tryin not to obsess but it's really hard, I just know if embie has made it.... it has by now....    

I never could have predicted the way things went last week, I took it really hard if Im honest  
I find it hard to imagine my 3 cell little 2 day old embie will turn into my BFP, negative I know.
I guess my eggie must have been strong to pull through at all.
Its really tough, cant believe I was decidin the other week I'd have two embies put back in....as if lol!!!

I have decided if its BFN I get back up and do it all again, I don't give up that easy and most people it doesn't work first time for so    

So sorry to hear about hubbys aunty she sounds amazing xxx hubby is very close to his aunty who too is amazing xx

We are lucky to be here healthy and alive and options... its so easy to get lost in your own problems and emotions tho isn't it.

I've realsied how amazing my family are and my husband they all pulled together and were 100% supportive propping me up keeping the faith xxxx my sister, mum, my step dad, cousin were all praying for my one egg feelin my emotions throughout xxx they were amazing xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LADIES! CAZ THE MODERATOR HAS MADE A SUGGESTION RE: OUR LIL THREAD
I THINK IT SOUNDS GOOD HOW ABOUT YOU LADIES ??

Thanks for getting back to me.

Cycle buddies is really for people actually having treatment at the moment and it seems you're all at lots of different stages. I am thinking it might make more sense to put you into the chit chat threads, but that's really only suitable if you're a closed group (in other words, if you don't have new people joining you still and it's just the current people posting). If that's the case there would be better. You can talk tx in the chit chat threads but you're also more free to go off topic etc. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=393.0 It would also give you a little privacy as it's not visible to guests and new members. What do you think?

On the name thing, you can have whatever you like. Well, so long as it's not rude!  C~x


----------



## hopepaige

Bubble I say YEAH definately .


----------



## goldbunny

can we do some kind of survey of the people using this thread to check?


name stage   goldbunny between cycles   name stagename stagename stage


----------



## staceyemma

Staceyemma 2ww

Maybe the chit chat thread is best Caz Im happy with that  we do chat lots


----------



## hopepaige

Hopepaige. During cycle. ET wednesday then I'm joining stace on the 2ww


----------



## staceyemma

Yay Hope!!!! join the madness


----------



## AmyHF

AmyHF, umm BFP? Pregnant?

I like the chit chat one, would it just be renamed and still keep all the posts?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

yep 

SO... think we're all agreed sure Becks won't mind


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

WHAT NAME SHALL I GET US BUMPED OVER TOO ?


----------



## staceyemma

As long as we're all able to chat together still I guess...if not Becky can beat me up if not ha ha    


Oooh Bubble ur good with names..... Im not very creative...something perky lol!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Some suggestions: 

Possitive Princesses

TX Fairies: Leaping Leapt and Landed  

TX & Rainbows  

Mad Ladies Tea Party  

The Good Times The Bad Times and The Pregnant Times


----------



## staceyemma

Great suggestions Bubble I like Mad Ladies Tea Party


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles not matter what is happening u always bring a smile to my dile   I love the mad ladies tea party as well    hehe.  Love it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Soon you will be a pupo mad lady! Do you know how many eggies they got too do the jiggy with (getting jiggy with it na na na na naa na naa)


----------



## staceyemma

I have named my egg Nemo  xx hee hee


----------



## goldbunny

just keep swimming swimming swimming....


----------



## staceyemma

I love finding nemo  

xxx

When are you planning to cycle again Goldbunny? xxx


----------



## goldbunny

july/august i hope. waiting on clinic sending quote for immunes, i want to do them but dh is against...just want to go again soon as poss. but clinic insist on gap between cycles. (yawn). x


----------



## staceyemma

Thats a pain having to have that gap. I will try again end July/August if this cycle doesn't work.
I knwo I have one little eggie on board that could make it but if not I feel more knowledgable and relaxed for a second round. Two things I worried about for tx was- would I be able to inject myself and did egg collection hurt? now I have done both I could relax much more and know what to expect.

How do you decide whether to have immunes done or not?
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

for me it's that I have a crappy body that is generally two steps away from breaking down... if i was a car I'd be a loveable rustbucket! I have blood sugar problems, I also have a history of unexplained fevers/rashes like an allergic reaction to a viral infection that my GP can never seem to put his finger on the source of (blood sugar issues I've read can indicate immune or in the case of PCOS sometimes insulin resistant issues, this test is covered by immunes) and we are also having hubbys sperms dna analysed as our embies did have fragmentation (although not badly) also the fact that my gut is telling me somethig isn't right and I'm a big believer in listening to my gut. 

BUT these tests are NOT all agreed on and some of the very best clinics are still at loggerheads as to whether they are worth doing  

I figure that finding out now makes more sence than finding out in another two years after two more failed cycles especially if it's something that can be fixed /treated


----------



## staceyemma

Makes sense Bubble I guess   it costs loads doesn't it?
How much will ur cycle cost u overall? xxx

Luckily hubby has some money coming to him any day soon so we can have a cycle if little Nemo doesn't pull through.   I believe in my little fighter

Really put off egg sharing now tho which is a shame as I'd love to do it again but I would be too scared of being in the same position again   

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - You could always egg share another time after your BFP and donate all eggs or donate a full cycles eggs then get a full free cycle seperately if needed (if I could have egg shared I woulod more likely do this) 
Fab news about hubbys pennies BUT hopefully the only thing you'll be needing to buy is nursery furniture!!!!!! Nemo is a lil bit of magic don't forget that  

Our cycle will be about 8k  and thats if I don't need any added extra drugs... scared as financially this will be our only cycle for at best 2-3 years. BUT that is why this one HAS TO WORK


----------



## staceyemma

I didnt believe Nemo would pull through so hoping he's gonna really show off and grow more!  

If ...IF I get BFN I would cycle around end July/August  

I'm wishing and praying for you Bubble.
I actually have been physically praying which is very unlike me   

xxx I believe in miracles xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i soooo need to go to specsavers... totally misread bubbles comment " Fab news about hubbys pennies"


----------



## staceyemma

goldbunny


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  
Bubble, so sorry to hear about hubby's auntie  
Hope, ET wednesday wow!!! 
Hello to all of you, sorry, will do more personal later.

Haven't had a good weekend at all! I have been having brown discharge all weekend, soz tmi, no matter what ppl say, -it's all ok, it's normal, - it completely throws you! It scares you! It's horrible!
This morning I had a bleed   
Been up to a&e for most part of the day. Blood tests all confirm pregnancy, urintest also, although also confirms blood in it! A liver function test came back way too high, not sure what that means, have to go back and retest in a few weeks. 4hours there and no scan!! Shocking! They gave me an appointment for tomorrow morning.... By this point, I'm a completely at loss, just felt sick, still do...how can they not have time to scan me..... 
Got hold of my ivf clinic, went straight there, just got back home....
One healthy heartbeat heard and embryo seen. Measurements fine.   
Words can't describe how I feel right now, was in complete tears at clinic hearing the heartbeat......
Yes, some ppl just bleed thru pregnancy, yes, doc not that worried about it, however, doesn't mean I'm in the clear... Only time will tell I guess. Next scan Friday the 1st now, will cancel tomorrows one as doc said no point and also he doesn't want me to be poked around too much. 
I feel relieved after hearing heartbeat, just feel so sorry for myself as really don't feel like I have been able to enjoy this pregnancy as of yet... And looks like I will be walking on eggshells for some time....

Anyway, thought you should know.... Think I will take a step back from ff for a bit, will still check on you guys   but I only read things I shouldn't and dont do me any good... Sorry guys...   but like I said, will check up on you as I'm so vey excited for all of you
Love you all to bits
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Call me a stalker (as on mobile so no personals) but you ladies are all amazing and all so deserving of BFP results xxx 

Day two of D/R for me  long way to go yet xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Peepz!   

Hows my lovely ladys n thier hubbys, partners n bumps doing? 

Bubble,Goldbunny,Jelly,Stacey,Amy,Rach,Hope, Rome,Mel,Becky, and everyone on ea.
And Hello HJones its lovely 2 ea from u, thanks and am sure your amazing 2 and deserve a BFP!     

I'm feeling a lot better a last got rid of that nasty bug, but good news had 7 week scan today and baby star is doing just fine, it was amazing. Even though only really tiny your still so beautifull. I was almost in tears when i was aving the scan done  

At first they thought they was twins but after she poked around a bit more with the probe she said no there is jus one the blob above it is the babys yoke sac. And said we ave One heathy bambino 
They ave discharged us now, it felt so wierd, it sounds daft but u kind of get attached 2 your clinc, they become like your little family, and our clinc as been like our secound home for so long, it kind of feels strange them letting u go into the big wide pregnancy world. And might be wierd and i never thought i would say it, but i am going 2 miss our hospital, they ave been so great with us, i cant fault them.

Jessops ACU I love you guys, the nurse's, reception staff, embrologists and our consultant Doctor Skull, thankyou so so much.   

And i know everyone one of u amazing ladys on here will get 2 this point, no matter how long it takes, you will all b mummys one day


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hope GOOD LUCK 4 Wednesday 2 both,      

Wanted 2 send u fairy dust pic, but silly crap top wont let me 4 some reason, so i blow u lots of fairy baby dust and lots of luck! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Jelly, i'm sorry 2 ea u bin aving a bad time , and i totally understand u feeling like that even if they said baby ok, its still so scary. But once u see your baby on the screen it really does make u feel better. And u will Still feel scared n like u say walking on eggshells, but at least u no there was a heartbeat and your babys in there keeping strong, takecare luv, ill b thinking of u and let us know how u r in a few days even if u dont wanna come on much, jus pop on and keep us updated, we all luv our Jelly                 

Lots of luv from me 2 u! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey hey everyone  

Stace and Nemo   I just love it   so brilliant… sure nemo is doing hundreds love    and I want no more of this neg thinking,   good to have a plan but listen to bubbles the money is for nemo's nursery not another cycle ill be joining you on your 2ww soon soon  

jelly love im so sorry you are going thru such a hard time    but that beautiful heartbeat    shows you have a fighter just like mommy and you are both gonna get there.    With your strength and love I no Jelly will be up and about in no time.    Sending you all the love and hugs in the world   

My happy bubbles you are just such a ray of sunshine to us all        this next time is gonna be yours round 2 just like i no this round 2 for me just has to be the one     

Goldbunny July aint far away but I no after dec I just wanted to get goin as well but It will come.   Like bubbles said immunes are neva a bad idea. Rather no if there is a reason or not??  

Willow congrats on the scan..     Love the new pic..   Can imagine how wow it must have been… so so happy for you. 

Becky howz you and pebbles doing?   Your still gonna be checking in every nown again pls pls   

Mel how are you and the family doing?  

Preggie Amy howz it going with you?     

Lou how, Rach and Rome and Gertie how are you all keeping?  

AFM - well from our 3 eggies all 3 fertilized   but 1 has not divided nicely and they are not happy     but the other 2 embies we have left are the ones we are gonna have put back...    They are gonna give me a call tomorrow around 2pm to let me no how they are still doing      and then what time we have to be there on wednesday. I must be honest i am a bit sadish cause we only have the 2 but i cant give up yet these 2 embies havent and so i gotta stay strong.     just hope they are staying ready to come snuggle up soon.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, that's great news Hun! So so very happy for you  
Wow, PUPO lady soon   will be thinking of your embies tonight, sending them loads of positive wibes
Xxxxxxxxxx
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks Jelly love   im just hoping and praying    all goes well.
keep that chin up love sending you and baby jelly loads of


----------



## Jelly.B

Keep on looking at scan pic, praying for the best.....      

Your embies will be just fine   just know it.

Nite nite
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

that scan pic shows you that miracles do happen and you are both gonna be hundreds   

sleep tight and take care love


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly-so sorry to hear whats been happening I'm glad ur checked out and everything is fine. I completely understand if u need a break from FF just TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF xxx Oh sweetie u must have been so worried xx thinking of u xx 
Hope- Any news yet hope? I want u to join me on the 2ww!!! Hee hee I know I must stay positive for my liccle Nemo 
Hello Bubble how u enjoying the sun? xx it makes a nice change eh!!!
Hello Amy and Willowstar hope ur both doing well hoping to join u with a BFP soon oooh I can dream!!!! xx
Hey Gertie hope ur still on for the meet xx
Hello Rome xx
Hi Goldbunny hope you're having a fab day whereabouts do u live? Are you UK?
Hey Becky we miss you where are you? xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Sorry for not keeping in touch have been so busy at work. I have been reading your posts

Jelly please dont worry just relax 

Very quickly I am still waiting for my period (it has now been 6 weeks since my ERPC) so now getting impatient

I have my follow up appt next week with my clinic and in two minds whether to cancel or rearrange seeing as period has not arrived - any advice

XXX


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
sorry jelly and stacey that your feeling low,hopefully the nice weather will make us all feel a bit more positive
sending you all love and luck and sticky vibes
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel how are you?   Im lovign this nice weather shame I'm stuck in the office all day boooo!!!!

xx 

Hello Rome I would go to your follow up still xxx


----------



## melloumaw

im good ta honey,just finished work quick tidy up then school run
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

You sound very busy!!!   xx enjoy the sun xx


----------



## melloumaw

you too honey,get ya feet up in the garden
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone hope your all having a lovely day in the sunshine by the sounds of things   its freezing down here    just a quick update clinic phoned and I've now been booked for 10am on thursday. We r now goin to a 6 day et  I'm so worried they have told me not to worry "yeah right" but they r leavin them to reach the blastocyst stage  I'm so scared cause why? But they said we have 2 embies to put back. I'm just hoping and praying my little ones keep getting stonger till thurs. I'm gonna go crazy in the nxt 48hrs I'm telling u.    So Stace I hope to be joining u soon soon on thurs PRAY PRAY PRAY.


----------



## staceyemma

Hope YOU WILL be joining me!!! I promise!!!

woo check u out with ur 6 day blasts heee heeee   

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz hope,fingers crossed for you honey
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Mel and Stace I'm so worried just hope they keep strong. My gosh this is such a nerve wrecking time


----------



## AmyHF

Hope, I had a 5-day blast put back, the longer they leave them out (up to a point obviously) the stronger they get, as they can survive without mummy's help! It could also be that they are at the same point at the moment, and the clinic wants to make sure that the strongest goes back.   hunny,


----------



## Jelly.B

Thank you all for your kind words  

Hope, wow!!! Look at you and your strong little embies   you go girl  
PUPO soon   will all be just fine but understand your nerves!  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Amy think u r right  the clinic said I mustnt worry but u no how it goes. Just want them to come snug up with me  pray pray.  I had a 3 day transfer in dec so got a fright when they said they wanted to keep it to a 5 day 'shock'.  How r u doin Amy? What is your nxt scan?  Thanks Jelly yeah I'm just so nervous.  How r u keeping love? Hope u r taking it easy and keeping strong. HuG hug.


----------



## AmyHF

Scan is on the 6th, think I may have had a brush with the dreaded morning sickness today, even though I would have thought it is too early? Was absolutely fine, then suddenly having that 'oh crap' feeling whilst trying to make sure there was nothing valuable to throw up on! Wasn't sick fortunately, but felt so crappy I left my car on double yellows on a residential street. I've seen loads of people park there all day and night with no problems, so was less than impressed to find a   parking ticket on my windscreen!   

Hope that all you ladies are doing well, stay strong Jelly, try and keep occupied with other things to take your mind of it.     

 to all!


----------



## hopepaige

No no Amy u go tell them sorry u r preggies so u have a reason for parking there!!!!!!!!!!  . Sorry bout the M sickness   bring on 6 June Amy cause if all goes to plan on thurs the 6th will be OTD


----------



## AmyHF

Oooh Hope, let's pray its a good day for us both!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good Luck Hope- 6 day blast is very positive

Jelly how are you feeling? dont worry about the bleed - if you had the scan and all good then keep smiling xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies! 

Hope - Lil blasties!!!!    EXCITING CHICKEN!!!   for your lil twosome     

Stacey - Sweetie!! ahhhh!!!! I'm counting the days to OTD for you and lil Nemo the amazeulous

Jelly - Sending you my hugs xxxx

Becks - We miss you!!! get the internet V V soon 

Willow/Lou/Amy - Hello ladies and bumps! 

Rome - I'd still go as your clinic may be able to prerscrible norethisterone if your AF still hasn't shown to help force her out of her cave ??

Mel - Thinking of you chicken! 

Racht - Big loves chicken! 

AFM busy day yesterday painting and clearing the spare room and house, off on holibobs Friday morning till Monday so won't be on for a few days ladies as having a long weekend away with some friends 

xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Enjoy your holibobs bubbs!

AFM set off early in the hopes if it was MS then I would hopefully be at work or at least parked when it kicked in! No. Driving down a narrow street searching for a car space! Sigh. Plus side, pregnancy vitamins are helping with the tiredness and I've got a doc appt later for more progesterone, and only 2 weeks til my scan!   everything is alright!

Hugs to all! Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone... Bubbles have a fab holiday relax and enjoy u deserve it  hug hug hug... Oh Amy I'm so sorry doll  blady ms but as crazy as it sounds its a good thing makes it feel so real doesn't it  hehehe. Just not the tickets  othereise aLl goin good? Bring on 6th June. I'm not even pupo yet and I'm counting the days  crazy I now.


----------



## staceyemma

Good Morning what a lovely day  

Been tempted to test early was thinking Sunday but I don't think I should  
Its supposed to be Thursday next week just pray af doesn't appear   getting the odd af type pain but who knows what the pain is could be constipation   these damn bum bullets are a pain  

Had pains on and off crampinge etc last few days so hope it isn't over   my mum thinks its wind  
xxx

Hope you enjoy ur weekend Bubbles wooo!!! xx great weather for it! xx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace I'm watching u.... No no no pee test I'm joining u on the pupo 2ww at 7am tomorrow so relax us 2 crazy pupo girls will get our bfp soon soon    sure your mom is right love hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

7am thats early!   yay!   so pleased for u hope xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I no its very early but maybe beta cause I'm not gonna sleep tonite with the nerves can feel them already eeeek and so hopefully after et can come home and relax and catch some sleep


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Such exciting times here ladies    

Stace - NO PEE STICKS you have been told


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles end of june not far off and then your 2nd journey will begin and we will be here every step of the way just for our bubbles hug hug hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

Not even one tiny weeny one?  

Am I right in thinking that even if af doesn't show it can still be a BFN? I heard those bum bullets can delay AF in some people? 

Can't believe Im halfway through the 2ww!! and I'm relatively sane! 
        



xxx

I am here for my jubbly bubbly bubbles all the way  

This time tomorrow hope u'll be PUPO! xxx


----------



## hopepaige

No stace not even a tiny tiny tiny one.... No no no no the south african has spoken!!!!!!!   .    Stace no neg thinkin love. Sorry but yes it can still be neg. In dec I tested round 13dpet and got a bfn and only got my period about 2days lata. But why worry that bfp test is waiting for u NEXT week.....


----------



## staceyemma

Better to be prepared I'd hate to get to OTD and no af to think I had a really good chance.

did you feel af coming the week before?
xxx

2ww is crazy   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm all good not in a rush ( for me just kind of enjoying being able to plan things without worrying about clashes with hospital appts as really for us we've been in constant tx with IUIs included since this time last year, am being healthier and keeping alcohol to a minimum but otherwise is nice to be having a break and able to enjoy some time with pals and my gorgeous Dave) Have shed loads to do in the house and garden to keep me super busy and LOVE being here listening to my beautifull ladies stories unfurl  

Thinking if immunes are all good we may go start Of Aug instead of mid July as work will be quiet with summer hols so will be able to relax more   

By then you WILL all be preggers so I will be able to rely on all the fab advice to be reaped


----------



## hopepaige

Stace yeah I had a few pains but not hectic and a bit of spotting which they said could have been anything but I didn't really think it was ova until the day of otd. Maybe I'm a bit to optimistic but if I look back now I think I was just so busy with work, holidays starting and stressed about the unknown. It was a silly time to go cause I think everyone was just on holiday mood. This time round I seem to be getting much more personal attention . Sorry for the soppy story  stace don't look to much into it just take it easy HUG HUG.  Bubbles its all good for aug love as long as u r relaxed and u and hubby feel ready and happy that's all that is important. Remember u r a special lady and when the time is right it will be your time.  hug hug hug. This old south african girl will be here to support u every step of the way :y hug hug


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Hope I guess what will be will be  

If its going to be quieter for u Bubble in August I say go for August xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Sorry stace I couldn't be more helpful


----------



## staceyemma

Hope you are helpful dumpling    
xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, will be thinking of you tomorrow   how super duper exciting!!!!!      
Xxxxxxx

Cuddles to all of you lovely ladies  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

and you jelly, been hoping you were ok x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bless you goldbunny   thanks, I'm ok, I think lol, one day at a time. How are you? 

loving this weather ladies! Wow! Super hot!
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Jelly hope you are OK and please dont worry - bleeding is very normal  

AFM still no period - nearly 6 weeks since my ERPC and totally fed up now  
Have my follow up next week and feel stupid going in and saying my period hasnt even arrived!!
x


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, have you tried acupuncture? I a firm believer it can help with a lot of things, inc bringing on af!
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello's everyone!

How is everyone?  
What a lovely day it's bin, HOT HOT HOT! 

Stacey- Half way there luv, hang in there! big NO NO! 2 the pee sticks! And thats 4 the progestrone, it gave me really bad wind (sorry TMI) and i did get lots of AF type twingers, the day b 4 OTD, i had really bad AF pains and really thought it was the end 4 us, but i was so wrong! So keep strong luv, not long now      

Bubble, Enjoy y jollys, ave a drink 4 me!     

Hope, well done luv, congratulations on your E.C, and Good Luck 4 Tomorow, so excited 4 u!!!!!  ill b thinking of u honey! xxxxxx   

Amy, Hi luv, sorry 2 ea about the morning sickness   and nasty parking ticket monster!     

Rome, i think your been so patient, hang in there luv, hope the Witchy shows up soon, so u can get started!   

Jelly, Mel,Goldbunny,Rach,Becky,AND ALL THE LOVELY GIRLS ON EA! Big  u all



AFM, feeling very warm, trying not 2 let it get me grumpy, i', not very good when its hot, i go all moody  
But i just keep thinkin of little star   
We meet our Midwife tomorow 4 the 1st time, very excited, never thought we would get 2 this point    

Sorry dont like 2 go on about me bin pregnant all time, its not fair on u super fab ladys, luv u all, cant wait untill your all at this point 2, lots of hugs 2 u all       

Enjoy the weather then everyone! Ill b back soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

Good morning my lovely ladies
its gonna be another beautiful day of sunshine,shining down giving our ladies lots of feel good positivity(and maybe a little sweat) lol
hope every1 is doing well
sorry i havent had much to say lately but i dont feel i have anything positive to add at the moment as until we get our next results we're just bobbing on the waves waiting about, im still keeping an eye on you all though and wishing you all the love in the world
love and luck
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel  , if you need a step back from here chick, you have to do whats right for you we are all behind you 100% this Limboland can be a little bit like being out in desert with a deflated dinghy  

I'm over your way ( well York) this weekend! xx


----------



## hopepaige

hello everyone  

its official  HOPEPAIGE IS PUPO     please little embies snuggle up tight   
let this  begin   and though i feel  like im going mad already  
but just so positive and gotta keep telling myself that this is it    

thanks you all for you kind words over the last few days  

mel so happy to hear from you love   sending you loads of SA   to you and now with some sunshine also another reason to be happy and positive. think of me down under freezing freezing.  keep us updated on all your results love.

Willow love such exciting times for you today    hope everything with the midwife is going hundreds   cant wait for your update   

Rome sending you lots of    and still a few days left so im officially sending out a request for Rome's WITCH to please come on ova   

Jelly how are you today my angel? what happening with the bleeding has it stopped yet    been thinking of you  

Stace how are you doing love? im officially your PUPO FF mate now    and man im goin crazy after only a few hrs    how u been keeping though ?

Bubbles hope your having a fab RELAXIN holiday   u so definately deserve it  

Amy how are you doing today love? MS not to bad today i hope?

Becky how are you and pebbles ?? miss you on here hope you get to pop in sometime soon  

Gertie, lou, rach and goldbunny hope you are doing well?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

HOPE - I have the BIGGEST grin on my face just for you!!!! yay yay yay yay yay!!!!! 
Two little embies snuggle in tight cause your mummy is fab and awesome and fab and awesome *excited jumping up and down* 

When is OTD still June 6th  I may have to set a reminder haha I'm such an excited geek xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble




----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic news Hope!!! Join the madness!!! wooo!!!!!  

Hey Bubble, Mel, Jelly xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

bubbles love you r one amazing crazy chick     thats why we all love bubbles so so so much. 
thanks you so much for that im joining you with that smilen  im so excitied.
Otd is the 5th june    

thanks stace   i feel crazy already


----------



## staceyemma

Really praying for you Hope       xx


----------



## hopepaige

every single women on this website deserves the chance to be called 'MOMMY'  and Stace you and I are right outside that   door i can feel it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm so freaking happy I think I'm scaring passers by haha!! 5th of June! one whole less day to wait than I thought. 

What can I say I love my ladies! you are all like best friends (despite never having met you all)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Can you imagine trying to pick a friendship charm that described our friendships here, it'd either be a blob (like an eggie) or tadpole swimmer 

Our men will all be so embarassed when we meet up after all how many women can one guy face knowing the all have detailed knowledge of the workings of the insides of his testicles (silly mood alert)


----------



## hopepaige

bubbles u r so right got me   and my dh is scottish and you no how they are when it comes to humour


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol very true Hope hee hee! When did your man move to SA? Ho did you too meet, was it the accent that won you over? xx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz hope lots of stickiness coming to you,ohhhh that sounds sooooo wrong lol


----------



## hopepaige

thanks Mel    i need all the stickiness i can get love   

bubbles he moved over here when he was still young. we met in school but then after school i travelled and lived over in the uk for 2 years but we always stayed in touch and then about 4 mths before i came back to SA he come ova to visit and told me to pls let him no when i was arriving back. i did so and he was waiting at my house for me and told me that he is neva letting me leave again   and yeah i have neva looked back. his folks still have that strong scottish accent i just luuuvvv it    ah me and my love story


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

aww Hope that sounds like a real hollywood love story, its making me all smiley tears haha   ! 

Clearly knew what an amazing lady he had in front of him ! Good man  xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope is PUPO!!!! Yyyyaaaayyyyyyy!!        
Congrats hope  
HOW BLOODY EXCITING!!,  
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

tis all happenin' here ! woo woo preggers express


----------



## Shoegirl10

well done Hope on being PUPO- very exciting -now take it easy xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Yay, Hope is PUPO!!! Woohoo!   stickiness vibes headed your way!

Turns out that either it was just generic nausea or the cure for MS is to spend the night cleaning up someone else's vomit! Marcus had too much sun, and an unfortunate case of mixing drinks with the bosses last night! Not pretty!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, have a FANTASTIC time away this weekend  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly - So excited to be going and even seeing the brightside I can drink and hottub the weekend away


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sooooooooo jealous!!!!!!! Can I come  
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

hi everyone xxx
bubbles enjoy your weekend you deserve it xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks chicken!! 

Still waiting on Mr Postman?


----------



## rach t

omg yes what are they doing lol were are you goin xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Naughty postman   I shall be sending words to the universe on your behalf  

Off with pals for a long weekend in my favourite city York, whenever I'm there I feel happy and like I belong, LOVE this history and ambience! oon

Do you have any nice plans for the weekend with the LO and Man? Just seen you're from Ireland, I've only visited Ireland once but loved it and hope to go again soon, I stayed in Southern Ireland in a place called Prosperous with my penfriend when I was 14 or so was magic (must find out what she is doing now)  xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

THANKS ALL MY LOVELY LADIES   just been relaxing since getting home and been pampered and treated like a queen by dh shame he is so so sweet    

bubbles sending you lots of holiday party vibes    and you can have one celebration drink for this crazy SA chick  who would love to have a lovely glass of wine   k  enjoy love 

Jelly as much as we love our wine love im also hopping to be joining you on your 9mths no wine trip


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, at this point, I rather choose the wine pls hahaha


----------



## rach t

bubble i didnt relize thats were it says i am from i am not from ireland   i am from durham/newcastle, oo york i havnt been there wuold love to go tho i like things like that havnt got any plans really i work fridays and sats so only get the sunday the 3 of us think we goin to maybe go to the sae side and take my niece (sumbody to go on rides with) the weather is lovely here were are u from agian i know u ahve probs told me my bad memory xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Shame Jelly I no what u mean  its been almost 2 mths sunce my last drink OH MY GOSH   but I just kEep saying its worth it.....  Try getting your wine glass our and drink your fruit juice from it.... Hehe worth a try .  How r u feelin though Jelly?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope,BORING , hehe
I'm ok, have ok days, bad days...... trying to block it all out, hard tho...

So excited that you PUPO!   make sure you take it easy for next two weeks  

Right, sleepy time for me, nite nite lovely ladies  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Happy Friday everyone  
Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Weather is fab  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi jelly,how are you doing sweetie?
any morning sickness yet?
hope you have a lovely weekend
wishing love to every1
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, hi sweetie, I'm ok... Feel a bit faint from time to time, but might be the warm weather lol.
How are you?  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

better now i've just finished work,dont know if its the weather but the "little darlings" are so far from being darlings its untrue rude gobby grrrr at least its the weekend
dont forget you still need to keep your fluid intake up  i always felt dehydrated when pregnant
have a brill weekend
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't worry, I'm drinking loads  

Hope you have a lovely weekend Hun. When do you re test your ahm?
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

just got my AF so waiting till before ovulation as per a report(on cows DONT laugh) it stated AMH was higher just prior so we will see.
i bought the duofertility one for £45 and going to see my lovely nurse who will do it for me so between 1 and 2 weeks then approx a week for results
enjoy the weather
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds good Hun, I have everything crossed or youXxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Good luck Mel! Hope, how's being PUPO treating you?

I've been having little twingy cramopy style things all day, mainly at the side of my tummy, is that normal? Don't want to worry, but won't relax properly until after I hear the heartbeat. Or at least the 7 week scan!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, all sorts of things happening inside you so don't worry Hun
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone how u all doing

good on you Mel getting going now will keep checkin in for your progress  
Jelly how are you love? still feeling good i see  
Amy how u doin? howz the ms   hope its not hitting you like every day  

afm well its still so crazy thats its all happening. im finding myself on this bladly google ALL day but my mind is just driving me crazy and its not even 2 days into 2ww yet  
Ive had the most terrible cramps ever since last night and all day today   not quite sure what to make of it but our minds are really little devils


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, what set of cramps are they? Could it be. Because its at the hatching stage?
Take some paracetamol Hun, perfectly safe
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey jelly

they are terrible like right by my belly they just seem to be hanging around all day and i think i must have gone to pee like thousands of times today   driving me mad.
Like i say this mind game is crazy cause yesterday it was a 6det put im also scared im looking into things to quickly   like ive got no patience at all?? so confusing


----------



## Jelly.B

STAY AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!  
I'm sure nothing to worry about, if you are tho, maybe call the clinic?
Our bodies behaves in strange ways at times
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

im sure you are right   
i no dh wants to pull the plug on the internet cause he says im gonna go mad   
why is this so difficult?? sure i wasnt this mad in dec


----------



## Jelly.B

I know, it's hard! The worry doesn't stop there tho, get used to it, you be worrying for the next 18years to come  
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hey it doesnt stop at 18 lol
my eldest step son is nearly 24 you still worry,then there's the joy of grandkids i have 5 in total 
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, hehe that's true lol, that made me giggle


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Peepz! 

What lovely weather were gettin, hope u all aving a nice wk end and enjoying the sun    

Hope! CONGRATULATIONS ON BEEN PUPO! Yay!    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  2 everyone! xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

To my lovely ladies  
Some of u know I started bleeding yesterday I tested this morning and it was bfn as I expected.
I know it's a few days before OTD but everything feels just like af so that's good enough for me.
As you can imagine I am heartbroken. As I said before I will try again I don't feel I had the best chance I could have and next cycle I won't egg share. Hubby luckily will have some money coming to him soon so we shall cycle again in maybe august. Xx

Thank you so much for the support and kindness you have shown to me and I truly from the bottom of my heart wish you all the luck in the world.

Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

my precious stace my heart is breaking for you this morning   im so so sorry love    
so good to see that you are staying so positive and are ready to give it another chance. take this time to recharge your body, spend time with  hubby and keep strong.  lots of love


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey,           
Just want to give you a cuddle
Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so sorry honey,but as i said yesterday your body is now prep'd and fingers crossed for you next time
lots of love
mel x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Oh So sorry Stacey, but try to still stay a little strong untill your OTD, is it on Thursday? There still could b a chance, as u know i had AF Pains b 4 my OTD, and i really thought it had not worked. Unlike u though I didnt bleed, but lots of people on ea ave said they ave bleede b 4 OTD and still gone on 2 a BFP! I didnt do a test b 4 hand, so i always wonder if i had have would it ave said neg or positive? If i had done one a few days b 4. But what ever happens, a least u know what 2 expect if it is a BFN   and u seem like u r strong enough 2 do another cyle. I Always said b 4 IVF, i would only do 1 cyle, even if negitive, but after i had the treatment i felt stronger and said 2 my hubby that if the test was a BFN i would ave another cyle of IVF, because even though IVF/ICSI is stressfull and not the nicest experience, it want as bad as i thought and if i had have 2 have another cyle i would ave. So if your Nemo star as not come yet, and u feel strong enough for cycle 2, go 4 it Luv! But please look after your self and ave a rest b 4 u start again. But hopefully the silly pee stick was wrong and your OTD will b a BFP!    I wish on all the stars 4 u both! 
Take care Luv, thinkin of u!


----------



## AmyHF

Stacey, I'm really sorry.  

Really hoping it was a false negative, keep   and see what OTD brings.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Amy you're so sweet xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks you for your lovely messages ladies Im very hurt as you can imagine but not sure what to do next   Guess take some time to heal is whats needed first xx

it really hurts too   much more than I imagined xxx 
Im gonna try naturally for a bit theres no reason we can't conceive naturally maybe stacey was too quick to jump the gun to ivf   I know if and when I need to I can do this craziness all over again.
I won't eggshare again which is a shame but my chances were DRAMATICALLY reduced and I'd be far too scared to do it again xx


----------



## hopepaige

mornin Stace

wow what a strong brave woman you are   am so proud of your positivity  
its such a difficult time i no the pain will heal i promise. nothing anyone can say will take it away right now but just no im thinking of you and sending you lots of   and  
it is craziness but us ladies are strong and we will do whateva it takes to get to our dreams no matter how long the bridge is 
neva forget what u did by eggsharing is such a wonderful thing you do and i do understand where u come from and its also just fine that you dont want this again. its all about u and hubby now    
take time now to gain your strength again and before u no it Stace will be ready to go go go...
take care love and will definately stay in touch


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies.
Big hugs to Stacey   you will be ok Hun, know it hurts now, but it will get easier. Take some time Stacey, it WILL happen for you sweetie. After my first cycle all I could think about was how, why.... All these questions in my head.. I started writing everything down, booked my follow up, wanted answers, needed them to be able to move on to the next step. The longer I waited the more I thought about it and it drove me mad. After my follow up I started feeling lots better.... I could start planning next step, look forward and i really needed that, because at the moment, all you doing is looking back, thinking about the cycle, where it went wrong and why...Of course, this is just my view, and how I felt, we are all different. know you will be ok, but for now Hun, it's ok to be sad, it's ok to be angry, get it all out of your system, it's healthy xxx

Hope, hope you doing well sweetie and tummy cramping gone   xx

Big hugs to all of you xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

HEY JELLY
How is all goin on your side? R u enjoying being preggie now? 

Im ok thanks love just driving myself crazy   but trying to stay really positive   cramps seem to be sudsiding but my tum is so bloated i look like a whale   trying not to think to much cause i no how it feels to see no lines come up. my test day is nxt tues 1 wk from today   but im thinking of testing on the weekend maybe sunday as that will be  10dpet. im on leave this week but go back to work nxt monday and i think i need to be ready either way to keep sain. cant go back after leave still a stressball of note    sure by then its ok cause i did do a 6det? 
sorry for the mumble just goin mad.

hope all you ladies are all doing well and keeping safe.    very quiet here but understandably so  
please just no i am thinking of you all and hope to catch up some time soon.


----------



## goldbunny

big hug stacey


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, we are all thinking of you, even tho the forum as gone quiet    and ave big hopes for you Hun! 
Dont blame you for wanting to test on the weekend, and I think like you, it should prob show by then     all this waiting hey, drives us all mad! Sorry to hear you are bloated, I STILL am too, it's horrid isn't it! 

I have good and bad days still... Heading to acupuncture soon, helps me stay calm   just really want to start feeling better as would really like to start jogging again, and swimming. All weight from both cycles still hanging on and just feel uncomfy! At mo, just looking at naughty food makes my thighs grow! In two weeks time I'm going to be lying by a pool.... Can't sayim looking forward trying to get into my bikini!!!!

Goldbunny, hello sweetie, how are you?
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello my beautifull ladies, 

Stace - You know I'm always here for you chick, thinking of you everyday and like Jelly said time does heal     You are a fabulous lady and whatever you decide to do next we are all here to take those steps with you xxxxx

Hope - Be a good lil SA ray of sunshine and STAY AWAY FROM THE BLASTED PEE STICKS!! otd is otd for a reason naughty knickers  
Enjoy the days off and put those pupo feet up!

Ladies of the bumpkingdom! I salute you and your expanding waistlines xxx

Mel - What fab weather was to be had over your way this weekend chick 

Rach - Hope you're well my lovely 

Jelly - Love as always chick a dee  

AFM - Have postponed immunes untill June 26th, so will be August time now as opposed to July ofr next cycle, had more sad news yesterday and just feel that we have had enough loss recently (and I have probably had too much wine), need a couple more weeks to just be strong for what may be revealed


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohh bubble.... Are you ok Hun??   lots of cuddles
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly- sounds like exactly how Im feeling right now   You've been a HUGE support to me and I am eternally grateful   I'm sure you'll still look great in a bikini Curves are so much sexier!!! 

Hope- I am so excited for u we neeed some good news on here! Come on u've got some fab embies in there lovely!   Im rooting for u I really am xxxx

Thanks Goldbunny- I hope you are ok how are you feeling about trying again?xxx

Bubble- My lovely angel lets hope you've had enough of ur bad luck and only good things can happen now for u xx Thanks so much for being there for me throughout xxx  

hello Mel, Amy,Willowstar-how are you all? Thanks for ur kind messages xxx

I know my body did well so I can cycle again with more positivity I guess I can discuss more at my follow up.
I emailed the clinic yesterday to say I had started bleeding and sorry I couldn't ring I was too upset- NO REPLY- Im thinking of changing clinics as they have been a pain in the   at times maybe this will give me a new outlook next time? 

Im even considering other options such as IUI as hubby has super sperm now and I ovulate normally but for now its au nauterelle   and the PRE SEED lubricant is on the way oh joy!!! Maybe a bit of action in the bedroom is what I need and a good way to release this stress.

hoping my body doesnt take too long to return to a pattern and I can catch that little eggie    

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i still feel bloated and i had a BFN weeks ago  

actually i'm probably just fat. 


hello darlings i am still here reading glad to see you are still with us jelly - oh dear, that sounds like i think you'd died or something, i just meant, that you are still around posting etc... i am seriously thinking about getting acupuncture.. pretty desperate to try anything! can't seem to manage to motivate myself to exercise though partly because it has been so hot this week. trying to throw out some of my old clothes - it's about trying to make myself realise i can't hang on to being 24 (the age i wish i was) by hanging on to clothes that would have fit me then! why is it when you look in a mirror the age you are isn't reversed? heheh
i need to start 'moving on' one way or another that means letting go of old clothes and ideas and figuring out a future... i went through my first IVF cycle in a dreamlike disbelieving state that 'how could it come to this, how could this possibly be my life, why is this happening to me... this can't possibly be real, i'll wake up in a minute and be 30 with three children and a house with a balcony and a landrover'... then of course reality isn't like that at all, well i need to be more 'real' about my next cycle, that this is my life... not a dream, not someone else's, and find a way to embrace whatever happens... it's weird, it's hard, it is easy to switch off my brain and be fuzzy minded and just wallow and drift from day to day in limboland, waiting.. but i can't keep doing that i will end up like the people on those hoarder programs on tv where their whole life got switched off 20 years previously and now they are just buried under all the tat they bought to fill the space they felt they had... 

i don't want to drown under a mass of old clothes and unfinished craft projects, filling the rooms i wanted to fill with children... 
i'm being a bit 'dramatic' this morning can you tell?   
i soo hope my next cycle works, like you wouldn't believe (no, you would, because you're in here with me!) 

Frustrated with DH though he has gone back to drinking and refusing to take vitamins, and he insists we can't have BMS more than once every other day but then he complains that it's too much 'to order' and that it's too stressful working to a schedule - but it's his schedule! If we just did it every day then it wouldn't matter if we missed one.. his way we end up having arguments about how we have to do it today because he didn't want to yesterday...  i don't really get it - in my head 'normal' men want sex the whole time and think about it a thousand times a day... why does mine act like it's a chore? feeling angry about all the times when i was young that i could have been reckless and got pregnant but i was good (ish) - i wasn't going to saddle some young man with fatherhood when he wasn't ready, i wasn't going to be selfish, i was going to believe that having a child should be about love.. now i wish i had been very very selfish and got myself pregnant by lots of men and had lots of babies by now and made them all pay maintenance to me.. ridiculous! But young men these days aren't ready to be fathers until they are so old...even now, DH wants to play computer games and drink...he complains about our internet service (it's poor) and says he wants there to be a day when it works brilliantly all the time - and i look heartbroken and say ' i want there to be a day when i don't give a damn about how the internet is working because i am out building forts and baking cookies and reading bedtime stories and i am way, way too busy to even look at the internet. But it feels like 'fatherhood' is something he hasn't even given a seconds thought to. I 'rehearse' being a mother every minute of every day of my life! 

i have to go, and get on with things.                                                    big positivity rush to you all                                                      

xx


----------



## goldbunny

(((dashes back to give a big hug to bubble )))


----------



## staceyemma

goldbunny that was very honest  
I could have got pregnant maybe by some of my useless ex partners but now Im married and settled down its  not happened

Told hubby we need to go out get drunk, take drugs, go home and pretend its a one night stand and see what happens we're almost guaranteed to get pregnant it works for many people  

I get told if I relax and stop trying it'll happen naturally- yeah f***ing right I wish I could switch this off in my head but it doesn't work like that.
I dont like infertiltiy ruling my life but until I hold my little one in my arms I cannot rest xxx I wish I coudl just forget then magically get pregnant!
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, think you hit the right spot there! Saying the things we all think but never say out loud!
Men, men, men hey... They do things differently, they react differently, they see things differently, and we become the nagging person, always on their case.... Wonder why hey! BECAUSE THEY DON'T LISTEN! Well at times anyway.... I'm very lucky, my man has been so supportive through out, taken his tablets, cut out the wine and so on, but sometimes I do wonder if they at all REALLY understand how this, fertility, makes us feel....as a woman..
I'm sure your fella will 'snap' out of it if he knows whats good for him  
Think you are a strong person, and you will be even stronger for next cycle, like you say, you know what to expect this time around
Xxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Goldbunny, maybe this is just his way of coping? I know I went through that stage, where I had been so good for so long and it wasn't working, so why not try and use S*d's Law to my advantage? The one time you park on double yellows, you get a ticket. The one time you speed cause you're running late, there's a policeman waiting to pounce with a speed camera. Maybe he's just thinking that if he relaxes and carries on for a bit, it'll happen.

It can't be easy to deal with, especially with your own emotions too, but maybe this is one of those times where he needs to do the whole 'man cave' thing? As long as he knows you are there when he needs to talk it all through, and he gets back on board before treatment it may be an idea to let the horse have his head. He'll knock some sense in to himself eventually, whether its a naturally occuring tree, or a cunningly placed GB boot up his a**e!

I could be wrong, but I think sometimes the blokes and their feelings get a bit overlooked in all this, whether it's IVF or natural, everyone focuses on us (which they should, obviously, I mean, we're awesome!)


----------



## melloumaw

good afternoon all sorry not its a quickie,im painting a bedroom so just to say hugs to all,and yes bubbles im badly burnt on my shoulders from a reckless weekend of paddling pool fun
mel x


----------



## Guest

Hi lovelies hope you are all well. Sorry I've not been on but not really got access at the mo I'm just on my phone but I'm thinking about you all.

Anyway, Lou Lou has asked me to let you all know that sadly she has lost both her babies. She is obviously devastated and orob won't be on here for a while.

Sorry to bring such bad news :-( it is so unfair I'm so upset for her as I'm sure you all will be

Lots of love to you all & take care

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

nice to hear from you becky hope your well
please send our love to lou lou
mel x


----------



## rach t

thats realy sad news send all my love and thoughts to lou lou and her dh xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

for loulou      
Such sad sad news  

Such bad news here lately, so so sad....
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

We're all thinking of you Lou Lou xxx


----------



## hopepaige

sending you and dh all the love and    in the world lou lou


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, we need some good news soon     hope you keeping sane in 2ww. not long now  
Xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Lou - i am so sorry hun, its just heartbteaking, i am more heartbroken for you than i was for myself, it will get better hun just take each day at a time big hugs and kisses to you both and you know where i am if you need me 

Stacey -i am so sorry hun, you so desevered it as well for the kindness you had shown to another women.

Hope- looking forward to you sharing your good news with us  

Big hugs & Kisses to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope my lovely lady - YOU are beautifull through and through chicken, how are you coping with the 2ww, sorry for the lack of postage (i  telepathically send you big rainbows, hugs and moonbeams everyday) Test date is not lng away and we are all ready to share your happy news. 

Jelly - Thinking of you chick just two more sleeps till D day 

Stacey - I know you will bloom again chick, you are too full of love and laughter to find yourself in the shadows for long xxxxxxxx

Gertie - Thinking of you too chicken, been meaning to text but life keeps throwing water bombs at me faster than I can bat them away  

Lou- I think I speak for us all when I say all our hearts and minds are with you at this tremendously sad time, I truely hope you find comfort in your hubby, family and friends both in the real world and here, if only we could carry the pain and loss for you, we would all take our share to lighten your load. Please know you are very much cared for here, and I hope that other ladies on FF having travelled this difficult road can bring you words of wisdom and hope in the coming weeks ahead. Two stars are brightly shining somewhere yet to come into view xxxxxxxxxxx  
ALL MY OTHER LADIES BLOODY LOVE YOU


----------



## staceyemma

Ive set up a blog/donation page hoping to raise the £4500 for my next cycle possibly later this year as I dont know when hubbys money is coming it could be ages yet.... Am I insane?!  

I'm thinking opf doign something worthwhile and crazy to raise some money any ideas?... sponsored mountain climbs etc....

So far total donations are £0.00 ha ha bit scared to share it on ******** thats too personal isnt it?!


I'll do anything  
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

give yourself a little time hun, maybe take a month out then decide where to go from there xxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Maybe ur right xx


----------



## hopepaige

Good morning all my beautiful ladies    

I no for some of u this is a very sad time but i just wanted to stop by and say that i am thinking of you all lots and send u all the   and love to u and your dh and families  

Stace you are one amazing lady   so positive and definately not ready to give up and thats just the best eva   U GO GIRL   and just love the pic  

Bubbles you to my love are just the same so positive and i just LOVE IT   

Jelly thank you love for all your kind words and support u have no idea how much it means to me   1 more sleep till the big day   

Gertie how are you doing love? so good to see you back   big hug to you.

Lou lou as well my love im just sending you lots of love and   in this time and hope you are taking care.

Rach howz things with you. any news on when your nxt cycle is gonna be?

Rome has that damn witch showed up yet 

Willow how are you doing love? when are you going for your nxt scan ?

Amy how are u love? howz that damn ms treating u  

Mel hi there how u and the fam doing?

Goldbunny hope your feeling a bit beta love and that dh is sorting himself out   keep strong thats what us women unfortunately have to do best in most relationships    

Becky miss you lots and lots but hope you and pebbles and dh are doing well   

afm im driving myself crazy but surviving this 2ww as best as i can. am on leave which is good but also wondering if being at work would maybe have been beta to keep my mind off every twinge that i feel   anyway. My otd is nxt tues 5/6 but im gonna do a hpt (got it saftly in my cupboard waiting ) on sunday as that will prepare me for my week. i need to go back to work on monday noing and then i will still do the bloods on tues either way  

well you all keep well as best u can and neva forget this SA chick sending you lots of    and


----------



## staceyemma

Hope Im praying for ur BFP  
Thanks for your support it means so much xxxx
OTD was today bleeding much more heavier today I shoulda been bouncin around with excitement  
I have to move on tho I guess hubby will be very happy with the TTC naturally for a while and me I guess  needing some loving   

Love u all ladies you help me to be strong xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh hope lovely message,
sending stickies to ya
you'll come back bouncing stacey and bubbles you'll have those BFP'S before you know it
jelly hope your well
love to all the other ladies
afm well school breaks up today their having a jubilee dinner so i just have to hand out sandwich boxes today,yay an easy day with no washing up
lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
Hope, OTD soon   2ww sure can be horrid! But you doing so well Hun, you nearly there  
Sening you loads of sticky wibes   always here for you xxxx

Stacey, hello lovely, how are you today?   I think do what makes you happy re blog/donation, it's always good to have a plan, look forward, keep busy, but don't forget one step at a time yeah   you will be just fine! You are a strong lady, stronger than you think you are.  

Bubble, sweetie, how are you?   know you haven't had it easy   all will change now Hun, it has too. Life can be cruel in so many ways, but we pick ourselves up and move forward, sometimes it takes time, but time is a healer.... Hope you have a lovely weekend planned. sending you loads of cuddles  

Hello to everyone else, hope you all looking forward to bank holiday weekend
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh mel, an easy day with no washing up sounds a bliss  
Hope you Ok petal xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel   xxx

Jelly you are a beautiful soul and Im really grateful to have met you and all of you lovely ladies.  

The day I go for follow up at CRGW Im also goin to look at another clinic straight after   
Just to get a feel for another clinic. Not sure what Im doign at minute guess tryign to get soem sort of paln together I dont do well when things fail I look for answers   keeps me occupied and feelin as if I'm doing something.  

Hubby hasnt accepted the £40,000 accident compensation the solicitor has told him to wait for court and he thinks it'll be more so hubby has court in July I hope the solicitor is right!  
eeek!!!!

If he gets substantially more Im off to the Barbados Fertility Centre


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, think its a really good idea to look into a few different clinics. Good to get different views. You feel a bit in limbo now, expected, so planning is a good idea. I did, we are all different tho. You do what works for you. That's what important. Ok.   
Hope his solicitor is right   and a hols sounds even better hehe.
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Its amazing how the prices differ from clinic to clinic isn't it? Im limited for choice where I am maybe I could go and stay somewhere for a few weeks so I could be close to a different clinic if need be?

Sure I'll get my head together soon   xxx

You excited for your scan?!!!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow!!! 
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, look around... I started looking abroad, Sweden and Greece, was so much cheaper, and you get a hols at the same time lol. But doing it abroad is not for everyone. 

Had a very blue day yesterday, well, last night, so don't know if I'm exited re scan.... More scared  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hmm Ive been thinking about abroad too where is best? xxx
Im sure you are scared but when u see ur little bean  with a little heartbeat u will feel better Im sure


----------



## Jelly.B

Have a look around this site for treatment abroad   I was amazed in price difference! For example you get two cycles in Sweden and Greece for the same price as one here! Sweden has a great success rate  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hmmm sweden hey? Im looking into it!!!


----------



## melloumaw

yay what a quick day got sent home after handing out sandwich boxes so 45 minutes at work today lol
best finish decorating bedroom 
bit blue at mo,stepson decided to move back with his mum bit gutted really,i really hope he stays in college,whilst he's been with us we got him in college he put weight on and his personality improved i hope it wasn't all for nothing


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh mel, sending you     glass of wine anyone.. Think we could all nee it!
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

One LARGE glass for me please!!!!   I'll have another too as Jelly cant have one    xx

So sorry Mel xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey,     hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Weather doesn't look to great for weekend girls   where has the sun gone?


----------



## staceyemma

Bank Holiday weather typical  

I have 5 days off now   xx


----------



## AmyHF

Well, the irritating nausea that's been hitting me has today become full-blown proper, huddled-over-the-sick-bucket morning sickness! I'm kinda happy and kinda not about that.....


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my ladies

Firstly Jelly all the best for scan today cant wait to hear about your update later on    

Amy so sorry about ms love but like you say its kinda a happy thing cause its the 1 good side effect   

Stace just loooooovvvvveeee all this     running thru u   all is gonna work out for you love you are a wonderful lady and u deserve to be called mommy one day    

Mel sure your decor is looking spectacular     hope your doing well

to everyone else lots of    

afm im keeping kinda sain   not going crazy i think    im doing the test on sun so 2 more sleeps. phoned clinic and they reconed its ok so we shall see.   thanks once again to everyone for all your kind words and support.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Feeling good thngs for you my sweet! I think Sunday may hold some sunshine all of its own, I will be checking back like a mad woman on fastforward!   You deserve your happy news so much my chicken, such a strong and amazingly possitive lady , you have been a rock to all of us, and I know I haven't said this enough so THANK YOU!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, BRING IT ON! Can't wait to hear some good news  
Like bubble saying, you are a truly amazing person, and you have always been here for all of us, so sorry for forum been a bit quiet, but I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say been thinking of you lots  
You doing so so well chick   
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

As Jelly has said lots and lots (would be on here more if it wasn't for broken lappy top and the mass expiration of relatives! ) You have been a ray of sunshine here and we love you and those embies in your tummy tum tum!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

You ladies are bringing tears to my eyes    

LOVE you ALL so much and i cant thank you all enough for all your kind words and support.
im far away from you all but feel like im just around the corner   

Bubbles my love u r just one AMAZING LADY and so full of love and support to everyone and your bfp is gonna happen i no it    your just so full of GO GO GO and not giving up LUV IT  

Jelly im waiting patiently love   to hear all about baby jelly


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies
lots of happy vibes today its nice to read,
finished decorating the bedroom so eldest daughter has a room of her own again now stepson has gone,she's over the moon,its flintstone grey on 2 walls and deeply plum on the other 2,i put her a faux multi coloured chandelier up too,and im just waiting for some silver butterfly stickers to make a feature of one wall..........
so kids are away till tuesday night and me and DH have a lovely long weekend together just the 2 of us yay
what are my lovely ladies up to this extended back holiday
hope im wishing to the stars for you a wonderful result on sunday
jelly and bubbles hope your both well
lots of love sticky stuff and positivity to everyone
im off to buy alcohol and lots of it lol
got my AMH to have done next friday so fingers crossed they've improved
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel my Lovely Lady!!!
The room sounds fab, love the colour scheme and silver butterfly motif sounds fab  
Must be lovely to ahve four whole days for some time alone!! hope its a fab relaxing experience for you both, specially with AMH on its way (which this time WILL be better) 

I dont know much about good or bad AMH levels never had mine done so I'll say I hope its a million


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies,

Had my scan, was such a nervous wreck! I have been crying a lot last two weeks. Having bleeds daily has been so awful for me. Ppl say it's normal, not to worry, but when it happens to you it's just such a horrible feeling. You walk around thinking 'will this day be the end'   I haven't just had 'slight' bleedings, it's been very heavy at times, makes you feel sick....Anyway....
One strong heartbeat!   
I have got a clot, hence my bleeding. Could be that the second embryo tried to implant and did so slightly but obv failed and left what's now there, it's very hard to tell. At least we know why I'm bleeding now and that in itself is a comfort, however, bleeding will prob cont and that's something that will play on my mind... But nothing we can do, body just need to get rid of it. Doctor doesn't think it will affect my pregnancy and clot is not near the embryo. Doctor seem happy and as now discharged me to GP, not sure if they might want to keep an eye on me a bit extra, time will tell. 
I need to start trying to be happy, positive.. Been very hard lately, but need to snap out of it.  
Thank you all for your lovely messages and texts. You are all fab!!!  
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz jelly
thank goodness for scans eh!
i had "periods" all the way with my 1st and it scary,but at least you have confirmation that your little one is strong,i know its hard to hear but try and relax now honey and enjoy it "YOUR PREGNANT"      
lol bubbles as long as the level is 6 or more its good to share (im assuming that ng and not pmol )


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly I made a song to cheer you up (to the tune of kids show mona the vampire) ; 

Jellys cool Jelly fun, she's got a mini Jelly in her tum 
Show us your bump YAY JELLY 
Mini beans super cool and will be the bestest kid at school 
Show us your scan YAY JELLY! 

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i hope it's a pink one, i like pink jelly babies the best. I think they're strawberry, but i am not sure.

sorry - want to do personals but i'm all angsty after a busy day and a call to the clinic who seem reluctant to do any immune testing or anything, i am sort of frustrated, i want answers and i want to be able to Do Something... the clinic seem to think everything is down to egg quality and that that is down to age. I'm all stressy and just had a row with DH to make things worse. Think i might come back later when i've calmed down! Life! - why is it never simple?! 

xxx   big hug folks. back later


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Big hugs chicken, maybe try a different clinic xxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending hugs honey


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, that really are me giggle, just fab  

Mel,   for your test

Goldbunny, oh Hun, can you get a second opinion from another clinic? Saying that, my clinic not 'into' testing immunes either.....   to you!
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin mornin my beautiful ladies HUG HUG. On my ph so no smileys sorry       Jelly wahoooo baby jelly growing faster by the day :y HUG HUG. No u gotta get into Preggie mode K  hug hug hug.  Yeah positive jelly has arrived dance dance. Now we have happy tears Hug hug  Mel u have that drink for Jelly k  . Your rooms sound beautiful . Njoy the weekend with dh always nice to have a weekend alone  hug hug and then bring on nxt friday  .    Bubbles love the jelly sone   .  Goldbunny sending u lots of hugs hugs and strength in this difficult time with dh. Hug hug. Hope your all having a gr8 weekend  .


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, willbe thinking of you tomoz  

Hello to all ladies, hope you all have a fab weekend
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

<squeezes hope back>


----------



## melloumaw

have a great weekend lovely ladies
mel x
afm ouch vermouth hangover lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Ouch mel lol, the joy of a hangover, only cure another drink hehe
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

im on it lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

I too am nursing a hangover today  
Good luck for tomorrow hope thinking of you xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hello all my lovely ladies HUG I am not here with any happy news  yesterday and today did hpt and both r BFN   did another hpt tonight but already new  I'm gonna for for my hcg blood test on my otd date tues, just for confirmation,  but in my heart I already no the results   and have cried all my tears already. I'm just so confused and sad as I really really thought my turn was now   thank u all for all your loving and caring msgs love u all so much HUG HUG


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh hope    was really hoping it was your time too.... Really hope that Tuesday will give you a different outcome  
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed tuesday holds happier results for you sweetie
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you hope xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## hopepaige

Thank u all my beautiful ladies for your msgs u have been my saving grace u all. I'm ok back at work today so trying to keep my mind occupied. Hope your all enjoying your bank holidays  hug hug. spoke to clinic so will be goin for my tests in the am and then should get closure by lunch time.  Love u all


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

I have been reading but so busy to reply
Jelly - glad your scan went well and now try and rela x- when is the 12 week scan?  

Hope- please be positive - I tested a few days earlier than my OTD and got a negative- I tested on OTD along with blood tests and got a positive

My period finally arrived last week    had a follow up with my clinic and i am good to go when I feel ready . at the moment just taking it each day as it comes
hope you are all havinig a good weekend
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello my lovelies been thinking about you all !!

Hope i am so sorry hun but you never know come otd. My mother in law was telling me yday about her friends daughter who on her 3rd cycle of ivf, tested 2 days early got a bfn but on otd it was a bfp !! I know its hard but tyou never know hun !

Sorry for absence im just at my suisters popped on to do a couple of things so tghought i would say hi, thinking of you all

Lots of locve

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh Hope i am so so so sorry my darling...... i frigging hate this journey on times i really do....


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I'm so so sorry. Sending ou loads of   its so hard, I know  
You are strong, you will be ok  

Lou, hello petal,   to you
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hope and lou sending you strength at this time
mel x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hope- I am so sorry about your result- please dont give up this journey no matter how hard it is

Lou- I have just read your signature and I am so sorry for your loss. I understand what you are going through and I hope that the love and support from friends and family get you through this

Hope everyone is OK and enjoying the long weekend   Shame the weather isnt up to much  
XX


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

firstly thank you all so much for your kind words. my heart is shattered but im not gonna give up and i do still have my 3 beautiful frosties waiting and maybe just maybe it can be 3rd time lucky    for now just gotta keep my chin up hold me head up high and neva give up beause "dreams do come true" maybe not when we want them to but when the time is right.    
This i believe for all of you lovely ladies as we all do deserve for our dreams to come true  

Lou lou my heart goes out to you love and im sending you lots of   and strength in this difficult time.  

Rome thank you  how are you getting along? whats happening?

Jelly how are you and baby jelly doing?

Becky lovely to hear a quick peep from you   hope you and pebbles are still doing hundreds  

Goldbunny how are you love? hope things with you and dh are getting beta  

Stace how are you doing? hope that hangover is fading away   

Mel you to ? sure you have all enjoyed your bank holidays   been watching on tv here all your happenings over there 

Bubbles darling how are u doing? keeping all you   flowing strong  

Willow how is everthing going your side? 

Amy hope your still doing well  

Gertie thinking of you all the time.

Rach how are you?

Well im just gonna take it one day at a time and will keep checking in with all of my lovely ladies   sending you all lots of love and hope your all keeping strong thru the good and bad times


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Hope

all is good here, need to wait another cycle before I can start again to cycle- nervous and excited but more scared if anything!

Please stay positive as I know it will happen one day for all of us xxxx


----------



## rach t

hiya hope sorry to hear your news i hope your going to be ok when will you be starting again i hope the 3rd time is 3rd time lucky    xx and omg still waiting for mr postman   xx

everyone else hope you are all ok and keeping strong sending loads of   to all xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone sorry its bin a while since i woz on ea, i hope everyone ok, i just had quick flick through n saw Hope's sad news so sorry 2 u both,       thinking of u luv   
I'm sure your star is out there some where n when its the right time he or she will fall 2 you both, your such a lovely positive person, n i pray n wish on all the stars your time 2 b a mummy comes soon    

AFM, Me n Star n Hubby doing just fine, been enjoying the long wk end just chilling n watching tele, as sad as i am. I Watched the jubilee concert that was really good, wish i could ave bin there the fire works were amazing at the end, whats everyone else bin up 2 over the long wk end? 

Hope everyone else doing ok, big hugs 2 u all    xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope- all we can do is take it one day at a time   Im here for u every step   xx

Thinking of u all ladies   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug hope


----------



## goldbunny

sorry haven't posted much happy wednesday to you all. 

sorry 'me' post coming up..struggling today with random stuff! neighbour is cutting our adjoining hedge and i'm fed up already of the noise and scared stiff to leave the house - i am convinced he is cutting it too low and that that will make me very anxious, but i daren't go and look in case i get stressed out about it, and DH isn't here today so i can't send him so i'm just trapped inside listening to the noise of the hedge cutting machine and wishing it would stop. i don't want it to be too low, i like the privacy of the high hedge and feeling like my home is my own little world.. also the ground level is lower on their side so i worry they won't take that into account, and plus i bet they leave bits of hedge all over the place on our side afterwards, and i can't pick it up easily because i'm allergic to it.. 
of course i'd be taking that in my stride better if i hadn't been sick during the night (sorry, TMI) but i was only sick because i tried to take some kiddies paracetamol during the night and it made me sick, and i only tried to take that because i was desperate because of having a dreadfully agonising (sorry i sound like i'm really attention-seeking here please ignore me just getting it off my chest) sciatica attack yesterday evening/night/this morning (and the previous day overnight/am too) so i am very short on sleep and sore. The trouble with when i get sciatica is that it's helped by moving around and worse sitting or lying down for long periods but it is rather difficult to sleep without doing those! But if i am tired i can't bear to keep trying to walk around. Then of course in the night when i Was walking around i had to start killing the ants that were trying to invade the kitchen (again, it's almost all the time at the moment). Anyway this attack is annoying and pretty bad, though i seem to get backache or sciatica but not both, anyway in a way the sciatica is the least evil since the backache stops me doing things but if i can get moving and stay that way the sciatica is more bearable (hurts more but less frustrating, the backache makes it hard to move properly). Although i am better this morning now than i was during the night, and in the end i did get two reasonable chunks of sleep, (not good but enough to function!) so if i busy myself clearing up after yesterdays guests i can hopefully take my mind off things til DH gets back and then he can look at the hedge. He did say he might get home early anyway. 

So! that's my whinge, sorry! Think i put back on the pound (weight) i lost by eating junk all day yesterday. I'd like to lose 12lbs in as many days, which means getting some proper exercise as soon as the sciatica lets me. It's almost a good job i'm between cycles or i'd be going mad by now. Still wondering when AF will show, best guess is in 3 days but, i don't feel at all like she's on her way so could be days or weeks after that.. very mysterious not knowing what effect all the IVF drugs have had. Normally by 3 days beforehand i would know (sore boobs etc) that she was on her way - unless the sciatica is a symptom of that - which if it is caused by endo (as i suspect, though no proof) it could be. think i will definitely have to get some acupuncture it might sort some of this stuff out. 

big wednesday shaped hug to you all and hope you have a lovely day. xxxxx      
big          positive energy beam for those that would like some            

xx

post modified @ 17:16pm - argh i tempted fate saying dh might be back early he's only just home


----------



## goldbunny

<argh, now someone's burglar alarm is going off possibly next doors (hedge cutting side). perhaps i should just get back into bed and hide under the covers>


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh goldbunny... Want to send you some  
Some days we all just want to hide away from the world, sounds like one of these days for you.  
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Oh, GB and hope, big hugs to you both!

Just a quick post from me, had my 7 week scan, nurse started off by saying"it can take a while to find the pregnancy and the heartbeat etc, I will let you know as soon as I see it, please don't worry" then with 10 seconds of inserting the probe "there it is!"

One lovely little heartbeat, 1cm long. Yolk sac looks about the same size TBH!


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Amy that is just the happiest news eva. So lovely to have such happy new on our little thread. I'm just so excited for u. Hug Hug Hug .    Goldbunny sorry u having such a crappy time  but get it out and I'm sure u feel a lot beta HUG.    Jelly love how r u and jelly bean today! Hug Hug.    Stace so true  u no one of the other girls on ff said to me she has had a few bfn already and she said the 1 thing that motivated her to carry on was the planning of the her nxt cycle and she is now finally preggies  I must say even thru the tears last night when dh and I started talking about round 3 and how we r not gonna give up has really given me hope PRAY for all the strength to u.  Rach pray that postman gets on the bicycle of his and moves it to your house  .  Rome that is such exciting news its gives u a goal and that is what this journey is all about HUG HUG.  Willow such exciting times ahead of u HUG shows us all that there r happy endings   thanks for your kind words. I do feel that I have 2 little stars shinning ova me  . To everyone else lots of hugs and positive energy to u all. HUG HUG


----------



## staceyemma

Dont u give up Hope Im not   xxxx      
Goldbunny   Im having a crappy day too   trying to keep occupied xxx
Great news Amy XXX

Hi Jelly xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lovely news Amy HF!
congrats
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy congrats  

Hello to everyone  
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

such lovely news amy bet your grinning from ear to ear
hello lovely ladies hope your all well
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  

Not long till weekend now  
Lots of love to all
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks god its nearly the weekend   shame about the weather 
Can you squeeze me into your suitcase Jelly     xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, of course Stacey  
Can't wait, leave on wed, back following wed then home for one day, then flight to Sweden for the weekend. Haven't been home to see fam for ages. Busy busy
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

That'll be lovely   Im looking for holidays in September for mine and hubbys wedding anniversary hoping it'll tempt a BFP if I make lots of plans  

How are you feeling? xxx  
Whats Sweden like? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

That sounds nice   where you planning? Have you checked 'secretescape' website, they do one lovely hols and at discounts. I booked our hols next week thru them. I'm checking weekly as we want to do one more hols in August before move. 
I move to Australia in sep  

I'm ok thanks sweetie, you? You feeling any better?
Sweden is lovely   and CLEAN lol summers are normaly really nice and hot so hoping that will be the case for the weekend when I'm there   love the sun, can you tell  
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I love the sun too Jelly makes u feel all lovely inside  

Secretescapes Im onto it now!!! Why not have one more holiday before you go!  
Can't believe you're moving to Australia I want to leave the UK at some point  

I'm feeling ok still very up and down all over the place really knowin what to do next...
Guess its all dependant on when hubby gets his money fingers crossed for July  
In the meantime I have a Clearblue Fertility Monitor on order   my spare room will be like a testing lab   

I wish I could just relax and wait for it happen Jelly but Im too frightened of wasting time   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Know it's hard to relax.... But I'm afraid to say its something we need to get used too.... When you become pregnant, which will happen very soon  , you will never be able to relax then either lol. The worry never ends
You feel in limbo perhaps, but as we all know, ivf doesn't always guarantee a positive either does it, and your mans 'sample' not bad now so there is no reason why it shouldn't work for you. 
You have a plan in your head Stacey, that's brill, one step at a time yeah.... Nothing happens as quickly as we want them too and it's hard when we want something so badly. But when it does happen, oh my, will it be special. You WILL get there Hun, you just need to stop stressing about it, know its hard tho, easier said then done....  
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wish I could Jelly    Im one of those people if I want something I get it I work hard I'll save do anything for what I want- but conceiving a baby isn't one of those things I can influence no matter how much hard work I put into it   

Isn't planning a bad thing tho Jelly? am I putting too much pressure on myself?   You're right when it does happen it will be so so special. Hubby was laughing at me last night he must think Im doolally but he says he understands and if me buying millions of vitamins and fertility monitors is what I need he's happy to buy them! I won't be telling him when my fertile days are either thats not fair. I feel happier when Im doin 'something'.

I guess in one way Ive been checked out fully via the IVF route so has hubby and now in my head I know there is no reason it cant happen   And BREATHE Stacey!!!hee hee xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning my lovelies
thank goodness for short weeks
stay strong ladies sending lots of   and   to you all
love mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

I don't think planning is a bad thing, but that's just me, I need to be able to look ahead, have a plan to concentrate on.. Like how long will I give trying naturally, then if no go, ivf that month and so on.. That way I can relax a bit knowing I have a plan, know where I'm heading.
But we are all different, you do what works for you darling  

You will get there!  

Hello mel, how are you?
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

not bad love,enjoying sleeping in on a morning till school starts again lol
AMH test tomorrow so fingers crossed eh
how's your little jellybean doing?
stacey,bubbles and all the other ladies how you doing my lovelies?
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, wow, test has come around quickly! How you feeling about it?  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

quite flat to be honest,as which ever way the results go finances have become an issue so we now have a 2 year plan,
if we haven't been able to do it in this time scale we will have to admit defeat,but on the other hand in my heart i know we will manage to at least have a go,and that's most important to me,i need to at least have a go,
i know we have already been blessed but i would hate to go through the rest of our lives wondering IF we could have had a baby together.
im hoping finances pick up before the end of the year as 2 years is soooooooooo far away


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, sending you   this journey sure can be so aarrgghhhh.......
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck for AMH test tomorrow Mel   xxx hope it comes back much better there was a kady on here whos first AMH test was 1 then then second reading it was 18! so hope your first one was wrong  

Thanks Jelly   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

We will all be thinking of you tomorrow mel   
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

your all diamonds,thanks for the kind words
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Just know this forum is going to turn around and be ONE FAB LUCKY FORUM  
We need the positive wibes back ladies, IT WILL ALL TURN FOR THE BETTER  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my lovely ladies as I sit here, I read our little board and I really do think BLIMEY how do we do this.. we seriouslly must be have been  sprinkled with extra courage and heart, all chasing our dreams and all picking eachother up if we stumble, tending eachothers grazes and then kicking eachother up the bottom (in the nicest most caring soft shoed way possible) to forge ahead again, after all you dont get to the finish line by sitting down and refusing to move (even if it is sometimes easier to park ones bottom down with a plonk). 

They say into each life a little rain must fall, well for many of our beautifull souls just recently it's been more like Monsoon minus an umbrella, BUT for every downpour there is a rainbow, a single beam of sun light through grey cloud! 
Jelly/Willow/Amy/Becks I love to hear your happy news, and the miracle of those little hearts beating away in your mummy tums! You are our little sunrays that show whats waiting beyond the cloudy days 

Hope - Your courage is imeasurable, I feel very privaledged to have 'met' a lady who has truely beaten every obstacle thrown at her, despite all you've fought, you still wear a strong a courageous heart on your sleeve. I wish I wish I wish this had been your time but I truely pray that you find half the comfort here you've given to me since my cycle. 

Mel - Your are in my eyes our Mummy Matron, I hope and pray Friday brings you better AMH results but I promise whatever that piece of paper says when it comes back, there WILL be a way! and we will be behind you, waiting with you and when the ball gets rolling we will be there in that new phase too 

Stacey - I really feel privalledged to have chatted away the best part of 2012 with a lady with such a kind soul! You meet so few people in life that are so genuine and unassuming and downright bloody lovely as you are. I hope that some of those natural naughties bring you your lil dream but I KNOW you will get there chicken, I just know it through and through. 2nd time will be our time!!!

Jelly - You have been a tower of strength support and wisdom ( I swear you are an old sould young lady) I love the way you instantly know what to say to keep someone moving forwards in a possitive way, I will never forget sitting in my village hall car park and feeling so elated when you text me about your BFP! I genuinely thought my cheeks would burst from smiling so hard  , I know its not been the easiest road so far for you chicken but you have an A* little fighting Jellybean in your tum and can't wait to see the piccies you will be sening from OZ this time next year of a very happy family on the Ozzy shores. 

Becks - You and Pebbles well, if wasnt for you and Pebbles I may be an even bigger basket case   I CANNOT BELEIVE it was over 5 months now since I was the newbie following you and Jelly and Beckys posts and watching you start your cycle! and now it will be no time at all before Pebbles is busting christmas dance moves with mummy and daddy this year! I cannot wait to meet you chick and thank you in person for being the fab amazing lady you are! 

Rach - Hope you get your letter very soon chick, then your lil man will have a fab sibling to play with and make some double mischeif!  

Gertie - You and me have a date with a cream cake my fab lady you! You're courage and faith is just an inspiration, anyone around you cant help but feel the possitivity you give in bucket loads even at a time when your own heart must be breaking. I hope you know how treasured your messages of support and wisdom are, and really hope you feel the possitivity and hope being sent your way too, you really are a fab lady 
You've all become such good pals even Hubby asks me how you're all going along 

Goldbunny - Bloody hell lady you make me chuckle, you remind me so so much of a 'real world' pal of mine, I should hook you too up for a coffeee, mind you you're so alike you'd either be best pals forever or kill eachother within 30 seconds. Never forget how many obstables you already blew out of the water to get here chick! you CAN get through this and travel all the way to your happy ending (wish I could teleport you straight to the finish line) but thanks for being a part of my journey I know you and your posts always keep me chuckling when our paths meet 

EVERYONE ELSE - I could sit and post forever but to be honest my head hurts so I'm going to have to close, but I hope we ALL get our happy endings very soon xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubble... That was an AMAZING post   
I love you   you are truly truly special
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm very special (in this way ------>   )

xxxx


p.s. this way too


----------



## rach t

hi girls how you all feeling i still havnt got letter so i rang she told me we there 21st june 3pm xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble         ur lovely xxx
Next time is our time     xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

rach thats fab chick! not long at all now then (fingers crossed for you!! )


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Blown you some bubbles xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble you have gone over the 1000 post mark  
Im gonna blow u some bubbles  

bubble party!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

u have 200 now   x


----------



## rach t

thanks bubbles how are you xx


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubbles you know how to lift a spirit
 ya


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach - I'm tickling along  

Mel - Well we all need a happytastic boost of feelgood here and better times are coming! I feel it in my waters (either that or I need to see a doctor) haha! I really should leave the comedy to someone more gifted  

Stace - Well my booty is just bubblicious now!!! xxxx


----------



## rach t

aw good hope its not long now for you to get started xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

meant to be having immunes 26th (already moved from the 12th) but may still move it back to mid July, so so much happening here thinking now might not be the right time for the craziness of cycle number 2 just yet   xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

All happening here ladies   just been for acupuncture  

Bubbles, maybe still do immunes, doesn't mean you have to cycle straight away   but, you do what's right for you my lovely chick  
Rach, that's fab news re app  
Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

aw hope your ok bubble yeah do your immunes or do u want to start another cycle xxx

thanks jelly how are you and bump xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, all ok here so far  
Xxx


----------



## rach t

aw thats good enjoy been pregnant you have the labour to look forward too   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my beautiful ladies

What a crazy day ive had my goodness so finally getting to sit down and come check in   

Mel all the best for the tests tomorrow     you will see they are gonna be so positive and i trully believe that all will fall into place when the time is right    

Stace so good to hear from you again hope your doing well and my darling you plan that september holiday nicely   and before you no it that bfp preggie stace will be arriving in town   

Jelly you have such an exciting year ahead of you its so brilliant   holiday, sweden, aussie and BABY JELLY    am just so super happy for you my love. So where are you off to nxt week?

Rach wahooooo such exciting news about your referral its all starting for you love   

Bubbles my angel    you are such an amazing positive lady   dont you worry we are all gonna get these tests, immunes, referalls, holidays and what ever else is needed out the way and then us ladies are gonna get ready for our nxt rounds and before you no it our little thread here is gonna be full of pupo ladies again and then the bfp      to join our preggies ladies    patience and perserverance ladies   

lots of hugs to everyone


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Amy, well done on Scan, its such an exciting time but scary 2. So glad your lickle bambino ok and nice n snug in there xxxx 

Rach, woo so excited 4 u, i know its early days, but just getting that date 4 your 1st appointment is such a gud feeling, it helps u focus a bit more, good luck 4 it luv xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     

Hi everyone else, bin missing u all on ea, not bin able 2 get on ea much due 2 work n family stuff, but everythings ok.

Bubble, so glad u staying positive, your so strong, thinking of u always xxxxxxxxxx    

Jelly,Hope,Becky,Mel,Rome,Stacey,gertie,goldbunny     2 u all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning Lovely Ladies

hope you are well - shame about the weather but at least its nearly the weekend   

XX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies! A new day ahead!

Mel- hope today brings better news, thinking of you my sweet
Hope- better days are coming  
Gosh I need this weekend to reboot have a night out with pals (I will be attempting to stick to Pepsi) Saturday then zoo on Sunday for Bobs birthday.... Tempted not to go though yet again only hear from her for things she wants/needs she actually called me after my cousins funeral just to talk about what time she wanted to leave for the zoo on Sunday ... X


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble.. Hmmm.... Naughty friend! Tell her you can't possible make it  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol jelly maybe I should drink sat n just go with a giant hangover haha


----------



## Jelly.B

For sure lol, it's a good idea   a few won't hurt...
Besides, zoo.... In this weather.......  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just had a look and it is due to idle it down , so may not be going nowhere!


----------



## Jelly.B

See, sometimes this kind of weather is good  

Happy weekend everyone  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies      what lovely weather not!!!!

Hope everyone is ok?   Feels weird its the weekend again Im not complaining tho  
I wish every week was a 3 day week!


----------



## Shoegirl10

The weather is awful and I am on half term and go back to school next week  
Have spent most of my half term marking GCSE exam papers as extra money helps pay for IVF  

Hope you lovely ladies are well 
HopePaige - how are you feeling? hope you are OK, please take each day as it comes and sending you lots of   
XX


----------



## goldbunny

but zoos are great i hope it stops raining for you bubble


----------



## Jelly.B

Zoos are great with the right kind of ppl


----------



## staceyemma

I always get the urge to set the animals free!!!!!  
Maybe not a good idea with the lions and tigers


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
AMH bloods done i've just posted them off with a little word to them lol(you will come back mid range i'll be happy with that)
hope your all well and looking forwards to the weekend already
th last time we went to the zoo my middle one was right up against the glass looking at a tiger when DH decided to creep behind her and growl V.loudly she cried her eyes out but everyone else was laughing so hard,you had to be there but bless her she thought the tiger had got out.
we havent been since lol  
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, sorry, but that did make me giggle.... Poor child lol! 

Hurrah for test done, I will be sending it positive high wibes!!
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

we were doubled up,so were passer by's,she just kept crying saying "why would you do that to me" which just made us laugh more
the worst bit was there was a massive crack at the top of the glass screen
thanks for your thoughts honey
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Oh Mel you've made me laugh poor lil petal   ! 

Feeling like a change to happier tides is just around the corner ladies xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

yes i agree. just as soon as the wind dies down things will be looking up. Amazed my jubilee bunting hasn't blown away (touch wood) it is hanging on out there. this will sound silly but i'll post it anyway.. our front door broke last year, someone came out to look at it but then it broke again before we could get a proper repair done, well it has been locked shut for months with DH and i arguing about who ought to ring up to get it fixed, well in the end i caved in last week and phoned and now someone has been round today and we can open the fron door again! So it still needs a proper repair but i reckon it is a good omen now that things are going in the right direction since we can at least walk out and in of the front door - and i heard or read somewhere that it is one of those feng shui type things that it is actually unlucky to go in and out of the back door in the sense that, if you go out of the main door you will accomplish what you set out to do whereas using a non-main door is supposed to mean you aren't going direct for what you want, sort of.. of course it's probably a load of hogwash. But who knows? 

i'm trying to sort out all my clothes so i can charity shop/throw out stuff but i'm not very good at clearing clutter! i have to do the 'art materials' cupboard too but i don't expect i will be able to throw much out, everything looks like it will be useful one day! 

hope everyone is having a good day xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi GB

Hope all well
have you had a follow up yet? are you def cycling July/August?


----------



## goldbunny

thanks rome, i will have another go as soon as they let me, but i can't be sure of the timing.. waiting for AF to give me an idea of my cycle. Still undecided about immunes, i want to get them done but the clinic and DH are all saying it's not worth it because it won't necessarily help me get preg. I think i will feel better when AF shows since i'll feel more 'back to normal'.. still feel a bit in limbo at the moment. I have to stop googling because i am just panicking the whole time about stupid stuff - like for example i have read that triclosan disrupts thyroid function and i use that antibacterial hand-gel just all the time including as deodorant and it contains it... but i can't say for sure that stopping using it would have any effect at all, since i don't know whether things like that build up over years of use or not.. anyway probably best if i don't start dwelling on things! there's just too much out there. My cat's gone loopy this morning and keeps staring at me. No idea what she wants but at least i have managed to convince her to move away from the computer monitor so i can see what i'm typing. Maybe she's bothered by the wind outside. xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I think googling is going down a slippery road!

That is all I did during my 2ww and then while I was pregnant and it made me go crazy!!!

Once your period has arrived then you will know what to do
My period came 2 weeks ago -6 weeks after miscarriage and it was such a relief 
 xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning lovely ladies
It is the weekend  
How are we all?
I have finally finished exam marking and can now switch off and enjoy rest of weekend until back to school on Monday   but good news is only 6 weeks left until Summer holidays and my husband and I are thinking that we may start IVF round 2 as I will be off school and less stressed etc.. 
I am still quite nervouse following the miscarriage but I am feeling a lot better 2 months on  

Hope every one is well and positive and having a great weekend     to all of you 
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

Hope you all having a good weekend  
Went foodshopping yesterday, man wanted me to get some cheese, was standing looking at all different types, knowing what we needed but started crying because I didn't know what size to get hehe....it all got too much for me clearly! Poor guy next to me didn't know what to say or do lol

Anyway, enjoy the rain free day today, will soon change I bet!
Xxxxx

Rome, that's great news re tx  
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks Jelly - we had our follow up appt a few weeks ago and we are pretty much ready to start when we want . I am not going to start until I feel ready and if it takes a few more months then so be it. I am in no rush and all the time I have waiting will be time for me to take care of my body and feed it the right sorts of food etc...

When are you off on holiday?
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds good Hun, very excited for you! 

I leave Wednesday morning  
Xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi Peepz! Just wanted 2 say hello! And if u could all see me i'm waving at u ll right now 

Hope u all ok  2 u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  
Hope you all had a lovely weekend
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Not long now chicken  then holinobs for you ! 

Morning ladies new week ahoy


----------



## Jelly.B

For sure, can't wait!
Washing and ironing today  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning my lovely ladies hope u all had a good weekend and r enjoying the sun cause here in SA its freeezzzzing brrrr     hope this week brings u all happy days and lots of positive energy flowing  HUG HUG.  Afm taking a bit of strain I'm just so sad and its just taking such a toll on dh and I. We just seem to be snapping at each other all the time. I just feel like running away. I just keep asking myself  WHY is this happening?  sorry so negative on this monday morning just taking such strain. .


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope- my sweetheart, im so sorry to hear your news, i was certain it was going to be your turn as you so deserved (sorry only posting to you, 1st day back to work today as was away last week so didnt didnt have access to emails). 

Bubbles & Stacey - not long my lovelies, hope you both well

Amy- congrats on your scan must be such a relief

Hello everyone else, hope all your ok

xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope     I know how difficult it is and Im sorry to hear you and DH are snapping at each other you're both hurting  ...You both had such high hopes   Life can be cruel. Im thinking of u and Im here for u xxx

No sun here its raining today 

hi Gertie good to hear from you not long now  
Hey bubble   Hey Jelly   

Decided if in a few months TTC naturally doesnt work we're off to a clinic in Cyprus for treatment   So much more cheaper and it looks fantastic -excellent success rates etc..... £2500 package including ICSI, EC, ET etc...plus including 5 nights half board stay in 4* hotel ..all transfers to from airport and to clinic appointments. No down reg just start stims on day 2 fly out to cyprus day 10. All I would need on top would be the stim drugs/pessaries about- £350-£400 and flights.   Its good to have a plan 
Plus we wouldnt tell anyone and go on 'holiday' xx
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, thinking of you sweetie. Know this is so hard. Sorry to hear you and man snapping, but like Stacey said, it's all the build up coming out, you both in pain, you both drained, ivf really does take it out of you. It will calm down, you will both be ok, just don't fight it, let it out. Know in my heart you both will be ok, it WILL happen for you both, it WILL be your turn soon xxxxx

Stacey, how cheap??!! Lol. Have you checked here if a forum on that place?   good to do research 
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=289148.0

checked it out...


----------



## Jelly.B

Great stuff Stacey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - That sounds like a fabulous plan! I think I may steal your idea if we need a 3rd cycle as by that point a holiday would go down nicely! remember a plan takes you a whole heap of steps closer to your destination as it dtops you wandering aimlessly   BUT I'm still  for a little natural oopsy daisy for you chicken  

Jelly- TWO SLEEPS !! ahhh so excited for you, you lucky lucky lady you!! Holibobbingtons ahoy!   lovely for you and man to have some relaxing time with mini bean in the sun! (though not too much sun, although they refer to bump as a bun in the oven) one does not want to over cook  

Hope - Sending you hugs chicken, its so easy to say but next time you feel yourself ready to snap try hugging him instead along with the words ''I love you'' and ''we'll be ok'' it will be the best medicine for you both    We're all here and you WILL get through this given time and TLC 

Gertie - Hey chicken, Glad to see you back on FF  !! 12 Days till we can share a cream cake n hot chocolate  

Everyone Else: Sending love luck and rainbows to you all !! 

AFM well finished first AF today so technically guess I'm only four weeks away from being ready ... have decided to rock n roll with immunes next Tues so they will be happening  ... TX we will see, I think as far as TX goes I've coped pretty well, its everything else in my life that seems to heavy to carry right now. Bit concerned my depression may be coming back and after 4-5 years  on top of it that is a SCRAY thought   . At minimum I will have 4 weeks before I could start tx whilst waiting for immune results so if its 8 or 12 untill I am ready to take a BFN so be it, this may be our last go for at least 2 years if not for good (look at adoption instead) (unless we really can afford a cheaper attempt somewhere abroad)  Sooo scary. Don't think my family members need me bringing any more heartache !
Come on HAPPIER TIMES WE NEED YOU!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I was told by so many people to go abroad so I investigated a bit. 
I am of course still praying for a natural BFP me and hubby are on the case  
It's tough going bubble I have the odd day where I feel I'm struggling to keep my head above water  
Really can't wait to meet u in person so I can give u a big squishy hug!!!  
Asked my clinic for copies of my medical file so I am prepared for follow up next week. Doubt I'll cycle with them unless they come up with some super plan.... I just need closure on this failed cycle.

Thinking about asking how my recipient got on? Not sure if it's a wise move right now? Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Guys, think abroad is a great idea, I was thinking going Sweden or Greece for my tx as just so much cheaper. 
Bubble, depression stay way!! Been there, had it, nasty! I had hypnotherapy when I was at the worst point and saved my life. Glad you going for immunes, one step at a time  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I don't know ladies! sometimes this being fabulous malarky is a bit tiring  

Stace - everyone will think us ladies are a lil bit mad all the hugging and shreiking that will be happening  
Jelly - COME ON!! You need to drive down too (or up) which ever way the map dictates, mind you scrap that you'll be all lovely and tanned, cant be seeing that I might die of jealousy as my pale skin makes me look like a twilight wannabe  

Got my dates muddled immunes are 26th not 19th.. so in two weeks  xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, I'm sooo white a mo, ppl will need sunglasses on when looking at me! I light up the room for sure lol. Slapping on some fake tan tonight tho, pre hols tan


----------



## staceyemma

I too would love to meet Jelly  cos she's amazing  

Yes Bubble there will be a lot of shrieking possibly crying going on hee hee its next weekend!!!!

Apparently to most notherners I sound posh and slightly welsh ha ha Im not posh I promise  
Cant believe I have to navigate up the motorway hee hee I may be late! I'll leave HOURS in advance!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

We should def try and meet up   I dont mind long drives anyway, find it relaxing  
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I dont even know where we are meeting as only jumped into gathering on here haha! I'm sure you can PM me later. 

Go on Jelly join us (said in Zombie tones)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Jelly - How many hours away from Stafford are are you guys? for me its an 1hr to  1hr 1/2 xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

and too think I really wanted to be skinny or pregnant when meeting my ladies   , now I'm just a bit flabby, oh well we'll say I'm practising being pregnant.... if I eat a lil bit more my bump will be bigger than Pebbles   xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my lovely ladies thank u so so much for all your kind words I'm just so so heartsore and feel like I'm in a deep deep hole.   This journey is just so so difficult and its so hard to keep motivated as we have spent so so much since dec for our 1st 2 cycles just ova £10000.00 and so we r gonna have a lot of saving to do for round 3 so we r only looking at January nxt year which really does seem like a life time away.   We have our follow up appointment on friday so we can then make a final decision. All my lovley ladies r just so so positive and that just makes my heart so happy. Hug Stacey crossing everything that your jiggy jiggies bring you your little miracle  . Bubbles I now I need to practice what I preach but u gotta keep thinking bfp bfp bfp. Your Immunes r gonna be fine just u see. Your nxt cycle is actually just round the corner    Jelly so excited for your holiday always the best medicine for anything. Now that winter is here I'm loosing my tan big time so enjoy the sun love hUg Hug. So wish I could join u all but ill be there in spirit howz that.  love and hugs to u all HUG HUG


----------



## Jelly.B

Ehhh I'm two hours away lol! When you meeting? That might be a little to far for me lol, don't want to fall asleep while driving hehe

Hope, oh Hun, just want to give you a super duper big cuddle  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Come on Hope! We cam do this 'positivty' thing, we are to fabulous to be stopped by our naughty lady bits !!!!!!!!
I'm litterally letting my lady garden beat me, cannot be having that! 

Hope could you explore other clinics/maybe look at cheaper tx in neighbouring countries? xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im hour and a half away from Stafford  
Next Saturday Jelly  

Becky said Stafford I'd travel 100's of miles to meet u girls.  

Hope u must let us know if ur ever in the uk xxx you will of course be there in spirit.
We all care for each other so much. I woudl look into lots of different countires that offer tx in fact I'll look for u too how much is a cycle for u about £5000?

Would love to see u before you go to OZ Jelly   Meet the lovely lady in person and say a crazy hello to ur tummy with mini jelly in  

Bubble you are beautiful hun u dont wanna be skinny skinny is SOOO not a good look


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

true when I was skinny I did look a bit...angular I'm 5'10 and completely big boned so if i loose to much cushioning I'm a bit spiky haha

Wooohooooooooo to my ladies, I feel better just for chatting with you all xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm in Sweden next Saturday   def meet up before my move for sure  

Noooo to skinny! We want curves   so much sexier  

Right ladies, I really need to get of my 'curvy' bum (hehe ) washing machine needs changing, get some lunch, paint nails and feet and start packing! Busy busy.

Hope, thinking of you
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

OMG Bubble Im only 5 ft 4 (and a quarter) Im gonna be a midget hee hee 

Spiky   

You girls make me feel so much better 

Have fun packing Jelly I love packing!!!

Yes will defo meet up before u go xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm barely 5 ft 1 hahaha.... I'm the dwarf lol
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol we can all stand in height order one day


----------



## goldbunny

well i am Not Standing next to bubble!


----------



## goldbunny

she will have to sit down.


----------



## Jelly.B

That made me giggle goldbunny lol


----------



## rach t

hi girls how u all doin xxx
hope thinking of you hope your goin to be ok   xxx

jelly enjoy ur hols xxx

bubble how r u 2day not long for immunes then you can start your new cycle xxx

everyone else hope you all doin ok and had a good weekend i am wishing these sleeps away   xxx

i am goin to put the lottery on this week (never do) if i win i will pay for everyone to have their cycle xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey hey ladies

i have been doing research at other clinics here in SA but our 3rd cycle has to be at our clinic cause i have frosties there and so we will be doing a FET   definately wouldnt look anywhere else in Africa if i had to look overseas i would either come to the UK ( as i have family over there ) or in Europe. But gotta have faith that this is gonna be my time and that more cycles wont be needed other than for a sibling   man i so optimistic     u r all so funny really made me smile today man i feel so tall compared to all of you      

Rach so exciting that you are getting ready to start things. you and bubbles gonna be hitting the road together  

hope your all having a lovely evening. Take care and will chat again tomorrow.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How tall r u hope? Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

im about 5ft 6 ish i think


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Where are my ladies today!yoooohoooo


----------



## goldbunny

am right here darling how are you? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello girls  
Soz busy day. At mo trying to find my cat and take her to her holiday home (she will hate it!) but she's hiding out there somewhere! Why on earth did I let her out!

Will be on here a bit later  
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

have you tried opening a can of tunafish?


----------



## Jelly.B

Just found her  

She hates tuna lol
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i wish our cat would go out. Twice today i have tried putting her outside. She stays out about two minutes then appears on various windowsills begging to be let back in. There's only so long you can let her pitiful self balance precariously out there before fetching her back in.


----------



## goldbunny

i also hate tuna. eeuw. but my old cat used to like it. Don't think this one's had it.


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly hope u have a lovely holiday   think of me whilst ur sunning yourself... back here in dreary Britain  

Hello Bubble, Goldbunny   xxx

Hope I guess if ur happy with ur clinic and u have ur frostie then u need to stay with them xx
Hope next time will be ur time   as it will be all of ours!!!

AFM Pee'd off as ovulation hasnt showed up yet Im CD16 its usually CD14 or 15 no doubt its the drugs muckin up my body   Have appealed to my PCT today too about funding for one cycle I have the PCT contract managers personal email so Im gonna hound him   Prob not gonna work but they're gonn abe sick of hearing from me  

Have follow up next Tuesday at the clinic, doctors next friday to see if there are any short term things I can do like clomid etc? Although I ovulate on my own? so not sure but would like a HSG test done too to check my tubes are clear   so busy busy busy 

Getting onto hubbys solicitor too to kick him up the rear and sort hubbys money out!  


xxx hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, busy Stacey! 
Clomid tho? Do you think you need it? Maybe see what doc says, thought man was going to get his 'sample' tested again....   if good enough I'm sure it will happen for you soon   but you got plans, loving it!!! I like to see plans come together lol.

Packing done, phew. Hehe man got everything in hand luggage, I got a big luggage plus a hand one   I always pack too much, but just can't help it. Only 4pairsof shoes tho so done really well lol.

Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you a wonderful holiday jelly you deserve it
good morning my lovely ladies hope you are all well
afm just waiting for the blood lab to ring after dinner time with my amh results fingers crossed
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

hope u get good resutls Mel   xxx   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Sennding you oodles of AMH cheer to boost that result     xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hello Ladies

Hope all well
and enjoying the sunshine

Not much to report here still taking supplements and vitamins to get myself ready for when I am ready for IVF round 2
xx


----------



## melloumaw

results in AMH 5.38 pmol/L
so a definite improvement but not quite high enough to egg share
so pregnenolone supplements and retest in a month or so
feel better knowing its not undetectable
i think the bubbles dance helped thank you bubbles lol 
yay
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rome - You are good  I have my pregnacare but have to admit taking it is not something i seem very good at remembering but hey I prob realistically have two months left so will hop on the happy vitamin train soon with the help of a phone reminded, being a very good vegetable eating machine though   MMM love my veg (rubs tummy) 

I think I'm in denial that cycle 2 is approaching maybe its self preservation kicking in   if i refuse to awknowledge its happening I cant be upset about the results. 

Mel - That is going up and in the right directions sweetheart!! yay for pregnenolone and hopefully next months result will be just where you need it to be. If you do share there is aldy out there who has no idea how lucky she is shortly to be  
xxxxx

Bubble love people xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girls 

Sorry to jump in but I'm really fed up  
Been stimming 7 days and had scan today - only 9 follicles  
Was told my EC will be end of next wk now rather than mon or tues and at the moment I'm not suitable to egg share. I asked what my options were she said "well you can keep them all but you'd have to pay for the cycle (to which I replied oh that's changed then from what you told us when you seen us last august - she ignored my comment!) - on their website it says you keep all eggs at no additional cost but would not be suitable for another egg share cycle. 
The other option was donate all and then have own cycle at later date. 

I got in the car and burst into tears ive always said I'd give the cycle away but after talking and spending time with Stacey I don't think I can give my chance away... 
I spoke to my mum and five minutes later she rang me back and said her and my dad will pay for my cycle if it came to it.. how wonderful are my parents  

Anyway hubby rang clinic to find out how much it would cost and they were like "oh wait til fri it's early days Hannah will be fine!" not so blood y enthusiastic when I was at the clinic! 

I've had a long chat with Stacey but can I ask you all what you think? Do you think I'll get my follicles by Friday? Should I take my parents offer and go it alone or do I risk a low number and share if I can (I've decided against giving cycle away) 

Hugs and love to all 
Han xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone
wow what a crazy day ive had   just sat down now to relax and check in  

Mel brilliant news on your results   so carry on with those vits and healthy lifestyle and nxt mth we gonna see even beta results    

Bubbles love you stop that neg thinking    all we gonna do now is think...... 1) prep bubbles up 2) immune tests 3) bubbles relaxing and only postive vibes to flow  4) set that phone and TAKE THOSE VITS  

Rome love the healthy life and then bring on cycle 2  

Stace how are you love? not long for your appoint...  
ive got my follow up appointment this friday. A bit scared as not sure what to expect ?? but suppose its beta to no the facts then to be in the dark    

Anyone heard from Becky? how is pebbles ?

Hope everyone doing  good


----------



## goldbunny

hjones - i had 11 eggs, four fertilized, none suitable for freezing. at e/t i was sad to think the two i didn't have put back were just going to waste.. not to mention the other eggs though they were mostly immature...even if you only had 9 eggs you can't put them all back.. don't rule out sharing.. 

sending follie energy though to get those follies dancing...


----------



## staceyemma

hi Hope good luck for your follow up appointment   Becky and Pebbles (Bam Bam!) oops 
sorry Becky! are doin good  

Bubbles Im here every step of the way, just know u r super strong.   Once I give u a squeezy hug you'll know Im here and u can get through it all again!

HJones (Hannah ) you are put in a difficult position but I know your main concern is trusting the clinic as you've been messed around so much as I have been   they are really naughty. So I understand 100% why you are feeling the way you are. See what happens Friday, the clinic seem to have changed their tune now you're thinking of keepin all your own eggs.   They assume we all do this egg share for the money side of it don't they whenwe could pay for our own cycle if we really wanted to by saving up, gettign a loan etc. but like me Hannah you thought it would be a nice thing to do to help someoone else. I knew my hubbys compensation was comin but I still wanted to egg share. 

Yes you agreed to egg share but you are important too in this cycle remember that. Im here for you whatever you decide   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Han - From one Han to another giant hugs, only thing I would 100% say is ALOT can change in a week in the old ovaries! seriously you may be in a very different position next week so dont loose hope, as for to share or to keep, only you can answer that chicken but at leats you know you have the option either way thanks to the help from the parentals (however if you can I would highly suggest printing the website page and disputing this) they may well be too scared of ****/ Being investiagted for misrepresentation critisism to charge. 

ALOT can change though so for now as hard as it is send your eggies lots of love and possitivity because whether they're shared or kept they are very important cargo xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

From one Han to another - Thank you soo much xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

goood morning munchkins how are you all today?

jelly- you on holiday? can't remember when you were going/coming back. <waves>

morning bubble your royal cheerfulness, how you doing? has it sunk in that you're going to do it all again yet? done any exercise? i'm ashamed to say i haven't, despite my good intentions. Planning a walk later today..

melloumaw your amh sounds better than mine - i thought it couldn't change though, can it? is there something i should be doing to make mine better?

rome - are you having a good day? how's things?

hi stacey - have you ovulated yet? hope so!

hjones hope you got your follicles..           folliebananas for you..

hopepaige good luck with the follow up appointment is that today? x

kisses for gertie, willow, rach.. all ok?

it's tanking it down with rain and i wish it would stop! hope you're all in the dry somewhere..

afm, still drumming my fingers on the desk and waiting for AF to show up.. she's never there when you need her and always there when you don't! this is CD 35! no sign at all! i'm probably just running a bit late since the last one was the end of the IVF process and it's probably messed my body up all over the place, but it is well tempting to POAS... but i don't want the disappointment!! have promised myself will give it til at least tuesday, i expect she'll have shown up by then. i want her to show up so i can plan when my next tx is likely to be since without that i feel very limbolike but at the same time i can't help myself hoping that she isn't coming because i'm *magically* preg... i think i'd have more 'symptoms' though, my only symptom is my failure to lose weight and i'm sure that is down to simple lack of exercise. Grrr.. come ON AF! Or at the very least someone make it stop pouring down rain so i can go for a walk...

xxx                              whatever you need...


----------



## staceyemma

Hey goldbunny my ovulation hasnt turned up yet I was like clockwork before the treatrment- so no doubt these drugs muck our bodies about   Im a 28 day cycle girl so I imagine my af will be very late too  

c'mon Goldbunnys AF where are you.......   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i'm invited to a party next saturday (23rd) so i bet it shows up then!! haha.


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny my bets are it will... definitely    

Missing you lots Jelly   hope you're having a lovely time xx

Bubble hope ur havin a quieter day at work    
Hope- Good luck for your follow up let us know how it goes xxxx My follwo up is Tuesday and I'm dreadin it  
Mel hope ur having a great day xx
HJones- thinking of u today   xxx
Amy, Gertie, Willow, Rach   
xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

My Lovely ladies - 

I apologise for lack of postage yesterday was super busy at work, still a, but I refuse to work too hard on a Friday haha  

Hope - Glad to hear at least you're happy you're at the best African clinic for you! hopefully those frosties are the magic beans needed to make you grow that baby belly and little person you so so so deserve to meet   
How's you and your man doing now? getting on any better? sending you both oodles of love and light and sparkly discoball style happy lights. Some times the best you can do is not think, not wonder, not imagine, not obsess just breathe and have faith that everything will work out in the end (HAHA SO EASY NOT) 

HJones - When is your next scan chick ?  Doing the Funky Folly Dance just for you     

Goldbunny - hope ground zero errupts soon and you are abit closer to go numero 2! Limboland ..... ahhh how we tolerate you and your vast empty waitingness.  I too am struggling with weightloss though I now use my new friend PCOS as an excuse! I did two hours gym classes Wednesday Night, Pump then Core   My leg muscles are now so so stiff hubby (with much laughter) had to help me lower myself on to the loo for a wee last night ..... think I may need to invest in one of those bars on the wall you get in disabled wcs. Still hopefully we will both start loosing some soon.  Day 35! sounds like my cycles... mind you I also easly get to day 100+ .

Stacey - Hope the natural fun and games in the old boudoir is keeping your spirits up whist waiting for ov   My man only gets it on his birthday (hmm maybe that why no babies for us) 

Mel - I've decided next time your AMH will be 8+, just so you know... prob around 8.2 Hope thats acceptable   

Rome - Not long now my sweet   for you xxx

ALL the other ladies - GIANT SQUEEEZE HUGS

AFM: Love you ladies and your possitivity as always the pill is regulating me at the mo, although 1/2 way through first packet my body decided it wanted a natural one so already one down one to go for me though pretty sure will be more like 2 before everything is back and ready for next tx. 
I am joining the gym officially next week so even if I do end up spending another 12 months childless I dont have to look four months pregnant


----------



## HJones0809

What a difference a day makes  approx 15 follicles  so able to egg share waiting for the phone call to hear if egg collection will be Monday or Tuesday me and mum were both very emotional! Long way to go yet but at least i know im in with a chance xx 

Hannah x


----------



## melloumaw

good afternoon my lovelies
hi hjones welcome
GB apparently AMH cant change but tell that to us ladies who have fluctuating results lol
bubbles i like your estimate but i had 11.7 in my head we'll have to see who is the closest 
beer fuelled fun w/end for me and DH girls away this w/end see if the hangover is better than last time lol
hope you are all staying positive 
love to all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Han- My Funky Folly dance is clearly the bees kness haha  

Mel - I will alter my predictions accordingly haha xxxx

God I just realised in as little as 6 weeks I could be injecting again! Holy mother of potatoes


----------



## melloumaw

not too long to wait bubbles
your prediction is more realistic i think hun lol
mel x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Like you Bubbles I could also be injecting although I might give myself some more time, I am not as emotional over the m/c as before but for me the time has gone so quickly that suddenly I could be doing IVF again and it freaks me out!!!


XXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rme - You'll know when the times right chicken, a very wise lady said to me that if your heart is saying not yet then you need more time, but if its your head it maybe is fear and that will always be there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thanks sweetie
I feel ready - its gone so quick the time!!!

How are things with you?
X


----------



## Lucylu1982

Hi ladies,
Wondering if I can jump in here for some advice please? We have finally been referred to a fertility specialist by our GP who said due to male factor (low count & motility) IVF would be our only option. So, our first consultation has been confirmed as 27th July at Cheltenham General Hospital. I called the secretary today to see if I can pre-book any of the following planning appointments - from reading on here that seems to be the next step in the process.
As expected, the secretary wouldn't allow me to pre-book (it was worth a shot!) but dropped into conversation that we would be referred on again to somewhere else for the actual treatment. So that means more waiting!  . Stupidly, I had got my hopes up that I may be starting in August / September cycle as our first appointment is end of July but that is clearly looking ambitious now.
Is anybody able to help with timescales? It's the not-knowing that kills me.
Thanks,


----------



## rach t

Hiya lucy the waiting is awful it seems to drag on when you go to the hospital they wil want samples and check you maybe do a lap n dye ect dont no if it was different for other people but thats wot i had 2 do once they have done investigations they wil do your refferal to attend the hospital were u wil hav the treatment it is waiting 4 the hospital appointments that take the longest 4 us we startd in 2009 but had 2 wait 2 year for my age before they wud do the refferal then march this year i had 2 appeal against the funding then finaly the said we could and we there thursday to start x x


----------



## goldbunny

lucylu - we saw a GP last august - were referred, waited for appointment, waited for a hsg scan, waited months for a follow-up appointment (despite phoning to ask why it was so long), got told in january (wasting nearly 6 months of my life!) that because of my age they could do nothing more. Shellshocked we eventually managed to get them to admit that we could go privately for IVF so we did, february by the time we got blood tests etc and march by the time we were able to start injecting... i felt like i had done nothing at all to slow the process down yet we went from august to march before anything got started. It's now june, my first cycle didn't work but they don't let you go again straight away so it will probably be august before i can try again... that's a whole year gone. 
only you can decide if it's worth it to you to wait around, i can only say if i were you, if i could afford to go private i would go now, today, and get it organised. Because every single day that passes that i don't get to be a mum is a day i'm not going to spend with my children and i know, that my big regret (if i get to have them) will be that i will be dead probably before they are as old as i am now, and i will miss out on so many things. i'm going to desperately wish i had more time with them. 

i don't know how old you are so maybe this isn't relevant to your situation. but even at age 24 if someone had told me i had to wait 2 years i would have thought that was too long. I had no idea i would be 42 and still childless. I never planned to wait, it just never happened and my DH spent the whole time saying things like 'maybe next time' or 'we'll just have to try harder'... til i was about 35 everyone looked at me and said things like 'oh you're only young, you have plenty of time yet' (because i looked young for my age).. at 37 or so i tried asking a doctor but he fobbed me off saying we hadn't been trying long enough (because i stupidly said 'oh about two years' when asked - because i didn't know they look for people to have tried for up to 4 years sometimes before they'll bother to refer you... ) but by the time i managed to go back for help.. it was too late to get them to help me.. argh, it's annoying! 

so, you know, i'll get through my day, i'll kill time doing small pointless things.. the sun will rise and set.. but i'm just waiting, all the time. That's all life is, one long wait.


----------



## Lucylu1982

Thanks Rach, thanks goldbunny.  Seems like we are all waiting around.

Am going to discuss with DH whether the credit cards could stretch to pay for a cycle. You're absolutely right goldbunny about each day waiting for ivf is a day not being spent with our children. 

Fingers crossed we'll all get bfp soon,
X


----------



## goldbunny

oh i am so naughty - got fed up waiting and peed on a stick, BFN, of course, no surprises there, i was just, you know, hanging on this microscopic hope that somehow i was going to be one of the lucky ones that fall naturally after IVF, as if somehow it would have made a difference... 
so, i'm just fat! it's out with the magic pants to try and look slimmer! (sigh). 

sort of wishin i hadn't now..


----------



## hopepaige

hello everyone 

hope your all well and have had a lovely weekend.  

Jelly hope your having a lovely holiday 

Bubbles love how exciting 6 weeks is gonna fly by and then its bubbles bfp time so excited for you love    lets start bubbles no 2 journey   

Stace how are you love? Bring on tues. i was also very nervous on friday but you no its always beta to no whats next than to wonder what what what? im kinda keeping sain   i think   just by noing i have a plan  sending you all the     i can and cant wait to hear all your happy news on tues  

Goldbunny reading your posts love its so so hard but we gotta believe its gonna happen and dont look back on all the waisted time and all the negs but to the future and the bfp we are all gonna get. use the past negs as your motivation ( listen to me preaching when i no how hard it is    ) 

Hi there lucy welcome you will see this little thread will be your saving grace    the ladies on here have kept me sain and kept the smile on my face many days when the tears have seemed neva ending    you have a plan and thats the most important now. keep healthy and keep your sights on aug and your cycle   

Rome love how totally exciting your time is just round the corner... super exciting   

Mel how are you doing love? howz the family? all sounding positive on your side    

Rach how are you doing? how are your plans going forward looking?

Preggie ladies Willow, Amy and Becky hope your all doing well  
Gertie hope your well love  
Lou lou sending you lots of   and hope you are doing ok  

Well afm our Dr is just speechless as to what happened. He was sayng to us that this month they have had one of the highest success rates in ages with so many women falling preggies and there are just a handful of us with bfn  I mean we had the one embryo hatching and the other was such good quality that he really doesnt believe it was the quality of the embryos and we have to now look at me    He wants to do immune tests a then he wants to do tests and scanning of my womb, to make sure there are no problems there considering all the cysts i had on my ovaries before they were removed and then also the cyst that they removed from my womb last year. After this we can then re look at everything. He suggests we use our frosties for round 3 which will hopefully be happening by end July early august if all looks fine with all my tests    
We truely do believe he wants to help us and get our success its just so hard to stay positive. ive had so many years of heartache that im almost always expecting bad news wheneva i arrive there. I suppose at least we have a plan now its just the wait ( worse than the 2ww ) why is this journey so so difficult? u no it was like murphys law almost all the couples that came there while we were waiting were pregnant  and now where eva i go there are preggie women everywhere     

Well i hope you all have a lovely week ahead and lots of    and    to you all.


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
hope your all well
not sure if i'll be on to chat for a bit but will keep checking on you all
unfortunately i just found my most favourite uncle has killed himself i feel so numb
take care and like i say i dont know if i'll be on to chat or not
love and luck
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

Morning ladies,

mel - so sorry to hear about your uncle  

xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Oh Mel I'm sorry to hear your news   take care hun xxx


----------



## staceyemma

So sorry to hear that Mel take care xxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh no - melloumaw - so sorry, what a terrible thing.


----------



## staceyemma

Hope- fantastic news it must be frustrating cos u had fantastic blasts too   we'll all be here for u ready for the next round!!!  hopefully I will come away from
my follow up Tomorrow with an idea of what to do next..xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

My Beautifull Ladies, 

Thinking of you all 100% 

HJones when is D day sweetie?? desperately waiting for news from one Hannahbananna to another  

Stace - We'll all be with you in spirit tomorrow in that review, if you wobble you'll feel us kick you up the **** to hold your head high again in that loving way we do  

Hope - I've read so much about grade A Blasts failing and then grade 3/4 3 days becoming healthy stroppy toddlers that I ahve put my faith in that it's just a case of 'the right one' or 'ones' if lucky. Bloomin love you lady and will be a PM away if you ever need me 

Goldbunny - You and me will be there again soon chicken, how many would you have put back I'm going to push for 3 if they're all low grades again, hell load me up and I'll take my chances  


Gertie - How are you chick ? xxx

AFM LAPTOP SHOULD BE BACK NEXT WEEK SO SHALL BE BACK ON MORE!! YAY


----------



## goldbunny

i was wondering about 2 vs 3 earlier bubble - but the thing is i don't think i could have three. I would just hate not to be rooting for them all, and the health risks to triplets are big... when i had two in i was pretending it was just one, so i wouldn't have to feel like i lost two when it was BFN. I think i'd feel sadder if three didn't make it, but at the same time i couldn't in all honesty sit there with a belly with three in and be wishing all three of them would turn into a baby. At least with 2 on board i can hope for them both. The trouble is - looking at it another way - i hated the fact that 2 of my embies just went in the bin since they weren't good enough to freeze.. and part of me thinks that if there were *just* three i wouldn't want to have to choose.. i'd be tempted to put them all in just to save one of them having to be thrown out. Ideal world i get at least 4 and two go back and the others are freezable, but based on last time, it's unlikely they'll be good enough. If i get two good ones to go back in i will be very happy with that. 

of course what would be even better would be a magical bfp in july. But that's less likely than me winning the lottery...


----------



## HJones0809

Bubble D day is Wednesday it can't come soon enough! I have to be at the clinic at 11 - ovitrelle is at midnight tonight! Do your folly dance for me chic!!!xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening Ladies
Hope all  well
Sorry for lack of contact have been so busy
bubbles - when are you next starting IVF?
I am waiting for my period and then will decide - it all seems to soon, either that or time since the miscarriage has gone really quickly
XX xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey hey

mel im so sorry love   thinking of you lots.

STace all the best tomorrow ask all you want and dont leave without all your answers and i cant wait to hear all your news and hear about your new plan     good luck love  

bubbles glad your well   so excited for you love thanks you love for all your love and support all the way you are 1 amazing lady and deserve nothing less than happiness so bring on bubbles 2nd cycle for that bfp   and   and  

Hjones bring on wed... and your on your way    super exciting  

Goldbunny i no its just the hardest decision eva and we all hear everyone always saying "but it only takes 1" but which one is the big question you do what feels right for you and what your clinic suggests and thats always the best decision that can possibly be made for you    i no i havent had my bfp yet but i had 3 the 1st time and 2 the 2nd time  

Gertie how are you love? so lovely to see you popping on here   

Rome so good to hear you have a plan and you wait for YOU to be ready and then we will all be here right behind you to support you


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Hope your all well and hopefully the sun being out will  brighten up your day a little 

Stacey - good luck for today, will be thinking of you  

Mel - Hope your ok, as well as can be expected under the circumstances 

Lots of love ladies

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks for the good luck ladies! Xxx
Bit nervous about it all but guess having some of my questions answered may help.
Thinking of you all xxx
Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Good luck Stacey! Don't forget don't do any damage to her I need her tomorrow!! Ring me later xxx


----------



## goldbunny

well i have been forty days in the wilderness and still no sign of aunt flo... should i worry? has having IVF given me the menopause? I was terrified that would happen, but the consultant insisted that it wouldn't so i went ahead with the ivf, now i am worried that he lied... the longest i have ever been between AF is about 37 days i think, that was years ago, 40 days is ridiculous, and i am scared they won't let me cycle again til i have had two periods well i can't wait that long.. 

what to do?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gold bunny lack of AF after IVF is pretty common judging by all the posts, if you are worried call your clinic and they should be more than happy to put your mind at ease  they may also be able to advise something to force AF in order to get you kick started. I went on to the pill to regulate mine for 2nd tx (though is having the opposite effect here as having 2nd in 10 days despite taking pill)  
IVF won't cause menopause but if you're worried at all give them a call  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning lovelies
good luck today Hj
stacey hope it all went well and you got some answers honey
morning bubbles darling lady that you are
AFM doing ok now emotions have settled down a bit,just dreading a phonecall from my mum,she has been on holiday and gets back today,i want to tell her myself rather than see it on ******** or something similar
love and luck to all
mel x


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hi Ladies!

In so excited to be back posting. Had a successful first round of ivf in April but sadly ended in a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. Had the D&C almost 3 weeks ago, just ovulated and now waiting for my period.
Be great if we had a natural bfp!
Anyway seeing the clinic next week and were going for it again. I know its soon and  but I'm so ready for this and can't wait to get going again. Clinic say I can start again on day 21 of my next cycle if all OK.

Good luck to everybody else who is ready to get started.

I often said that I felt like a donkey trying to jump hurdles last time so it's time to saddle up again!


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you all the best charlie
love the name thats our baby name choice if we are lucky enough
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hi Charlie - Sorry to hear about your lil angel but glad to hear you're staying possitive and motivated for the next cycle ahead  
I'm starting my second cycle too, we can go 2nd cycle doolally together, *tries to find her saddle under mounds of junk accumulated in the last 6 weeks of ''keeping busy'' *
xxx

Mel - We love you my Nothern Gem, 
glad you're holding up slightly better, sending big higs and light to help you through that difficult phone call so sad chick   I'm going for a meal Saturday night with my cousins twin brother so sure we will shed a few too. Brighter days are coming with a brand spanking higher AMH for you xxxx 

Stace - I have excited wibblewobble tummy cobblywobblys just for you!! xxxxxx

H-Jones - THINKING OF YOU!! those amazing eggies today are coming from a real fab lady! xxxxx

Rome - Sending a big   we'll all walk the path with you till you're ready chick, no hurry, no rush, just lots of support laughter and loopyness

Hope - You make me grin everytime you post cause you're so flippin upbeat and jazz hands tastic   how long till you go again chick or is it too soon to plan just now? xx

AFM - started bleeding yesterday again   so far since going on the pill (beqaring in mind without i can easly be waiting over 100 days for AF) I had one 11 days into my first packet  and now after starting a second only 9 days after my last AF finished it's starting again, this time I'm just going to keep popping the pills and hope its dies down?!? i suppose technically 6 weeks after failed cycle I'm on bleed 3 ironic or what! SO officially 6 sleeps till immunes testing   *tries to find something to hide behind*  Gym tonight running out of time to be 'unfatified' xxxxxx


----------



## HJones0809

Hi girls 

Quick update as still off my face  

8 collected so I've donated four of them  

Fingers crossed they get jiggy in the lab now! 

Thanks for all your kind words

Hannah xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Fab Hannah xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Woo hoo Hannah!!! got fingers, toes and everything else I can crossed for u!!! xxx I finish work at 4pm sorry I coudlnt answer my phone  

Hey everybody else!!!!

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello lovely ladies

Just a quickie from me as I'm on phone, will be online properly roughly end of July!

Can't read through all the posts but I see we have some new faces in here, welcome to the best thread on here!

Thinking of you all hope you haven't forgotten me yet lol I will be back!

Oh and for those who don't know already, pebbles is a boy!!

Lots of love to you all take care bug hugs


Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Becky baby!!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

sorry have not been on for ages - so busy at work

love and husg to you 
Becky - lovely new on pebbles being a boy team blue!!!

                  xxx


----------



## hopepaige

wahoooo Becky     so so exciting and just cant wait to have you back. lots of  

Stace how are you doing love? how did it all go today??  

Charlie so gr8 to see your so positive and ready to start this journey again with lots of love and support from us all  

Hjones wahooooo on your eggies love    and what an amazing gift you are giving some very lucky couple   and holding thumbs and toes and all that your eggies are getting jiggy jiggy as we speak   

My bubbles angel   that damn witch hey  either she comes when we dont want her, or she doesnt come when we need her to OR she just comes and goes all the time and confuses us like crazy   love at least you can be rest assured.... Bubbles cycle no 2 is on the way     not long now for immunes, myne are nxt week so i no the nerves   but at least we are gonna get some answers 1 way or another      for us both  

Rome how are you love? whats your latest updates? when are you gonna get started?

Mel sending you lots of    i no this is just such a rollorcoaster ride   but we will get there   

goldbunny how are you doing? i no all clinics do work differently but i was told that only 1 af is needed between the cycles if you are healthy and emotionally ready to start. So dont let this worry you. 

Jelly dont no when your back but hope your having an awesome time  

to everyone else hope your all well and taking care
Amy, willow, Lou lou, Gertie and Rach

Afm im doing well just waiting now for immunes nxt week and then hope to have the best results and get ready for cycle no 3  

hope your all having a lovely evening and lots of love to everyone no matter what stage your at now   
Rach


----------



## melloumaw

yay becky for team blue   so are you renaming him Bam Bam lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

Just a quick one from me, back from Greece, bed calling my name, then I'm heading to Sweden tomorrow to see fam. Haven't been home for ages. Will be online in morning tho for a bit so will catch up with you all a little then, but.... Just wanted to say 'mel, I'm so sorry to read re your uncle, sending you all my love and cuddles. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi jelly nice to see you how was greece? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello goldbunny   Greece was fab,so nice to switch off for a bit. Was so hot tho lol.
How are you? 


Hello to all you lovely ladies  
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

glad you've had a lovely time honey jelly
hope your little bump is doing well
love mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning mel, thanks Hun. Off to Sweden today, tell you what, I'm sooooooo sick off flying lol!
How you doing?
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

doing ok ta honey,mum knows now so thats a weight lifted
onwards and upwards hey
enjoy sweden sweetie
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Sending you cuddles mel xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jelly gr8 to hear from u  Hug sounds like u r having a great time. Jelly and baby jelly time  oh and dh  . How u been feeling? Getting into preggie mood?  have a lovely time with the family HUG HUG


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks hope, I'm good thanks  
How are you? Sending you hugs  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm doin well thank  although feel like I'm on the 2ww again waiting for immune tests and the scope, patience is not my best right now when I just want to get a plan to try and relax a bit. Otherwise I'm ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Yeah, being in limbo land is neva easy. You get there tho chick   
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

hey ladies  
Round 2 starting August time by the looks.... the clinic offered me an ~ICSI egg share cycle again for free- normally £700 for the ICSI but they said they can waiver this next time.  So no mad rush to save any money phew! I think they could see I wasn't happy with lots of things on my last cycle as I complained about a few things (glad I spoke up!)

They will also up my drugs as I feel my body could be pushed slightly more to get more eggs I was only on 150iu throughout last time so they will start me on  225iu next time. they will get me in for egg collection at 34 hours post trigger shot instead of 35 .5 hours. Just in case my naughty right ovary decides to ovulate before EC again.  

I wont have to go to the clinic for treatment planning etc so no trips to cardiff..... I have to start the pill on my second period roughly end July to be matched up to a recipient (oh Joy!) then call them and they will get the drugs out to me and post the paperwork to me which will be much easier. hope I dont have along wait again to be matched I will keep on their case -shouldnt do as done all the hard work and waiting for blood tests etc is done already.

Hubbys money isn't sorted yet and could be another 12 months   solicitor is useless! So cant afford a normal cycle at the minute.
I guess Im brave enough for another egg share cycle? I can do it with my ladies behind me xxx

scary stuff  

Love u all ladies!!! xx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz stacey
sounds promising i'd snap their hands off lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel   xx hope u r ok as ok as can be xxx is your mum ok? xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Go for it Stacey   all sounds really good to me.  
Xxxx


----------



## HJones0809

This WILL be you time Stacey - they wont bug ger it up next time! xx 


Ive got two! both are being put back in tomorrow morning - still in a state of shock!xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Han Yay!!! 
      Two lickle embies snuggle in tight cause you're going to be in the tummy of one fab egg sharing mummy! 

Two!! YAY so happy for you possible double trouble haha! 

xxx
PS YAY!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Bubble   2 sleeps til we meet   u better still be coming     xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I can't make it anymore was just going to text you  


HAHA just kidding see you there !!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm in such an random mood today ladies ......  

sory if tmi: still having bleeding a little but only a trickle, should i speak to doctor/clinic? what is going on in there *stares at bloated tummy in disbelief* im taking the pill daily and bleed shouldn't happen for another 10 (ish days)


----------



## staceyemma

My heart sunk then for a minute naughty Bubble   xxx

   Yey!!!! xxx excited I is   !!!! xxx

Hows work?

Im bored today I have to stay until 6.30 tonight  

What pill are you on Bubble? HAve you been on the pill before and did this happen before if so? 
xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

sings powers ballad in empty forum 
''all on my own.... don't wanna be all by myself.. anymore'' gosh I'm so much better than these X Factor wanna be loosers


----------



## staceyemma

You're funny Bubble


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

stace - sorry chicken couldnt resist naughty bubbles    

6:30 ?? thats poo what time did you start? works ok should be very busy doing vendor care BUT don't want too today to be honest  
I'm on microgynon, and last time i was on the pill was about ten years ago but came off them all as stopped bleeding on rest days .... now it appears to be hitting the internal eject button, on a bright side any lining for cycle 2 will deffinatley be new with all this 'action at ground zero'


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

think I'll be starting Aug chicken! you on short too how fab would it be if we share EC/ET dates ? xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I 'estimate' August   no they wont put me on short don't know why hmmm or maybe they could...with egg share they have to manipulate the cycle a bit more to match up.

ring ur clinic and say whats happening on the pill- I assume they put you on it to regulate your periods  

I was in at 7:45 this morning parents evening for our next years students tho   get to meet my stroppy 14-16 year olds for september


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies  
I'm sooooo jealous you all meeting tomorrow! Hope you have a fab time  

Bubble, I would call your doc re bleeding, always good to check 
Stacey and bubble, can't believe you might cycle together   that is just fab!!!! Love it! Makes me smile, BRING IT ON! 

Hjones, best of luck for ET, how exciting  

Leaving for airport soon so have a lovely weekend girlies. Tomorrow is a big day/eve in Sweden. It's 'midsommar afton' (google it lol) so will be lots of food, drinks, games and dancing around a silly tree type thing hehe with family and friends. Will be good fun. 
Lots of love
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - Sounds fab enjoy the festivities  !!! will eat a cream cake for you Saturday  

Stace - Blooming long day that chicken hope man will have you din dins ready when you get home xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have a great time Jelly   sounds lovely  

hubby had better have din dins ready for me   xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Hope your all ok

Stacey & Bubbles - only a couple of days now until i meet you lovely ladies, cant wait  will you both be driving down

Hjones - good luck for ET tommorrow

sorry not been on much ladies, got so much going on at the moment, back to my normal self though, whats happened has happened so cant dwell on it & life must go , work is pants as only been back at work for just over a week and told me that they will be starting the redundancy process in a couple of weeks, talk about bad timing. but will try & make it stressless under the circumstances, dont make me redundant if they want to ease my stress levels (the joke of it is just before they told me that they handed me my 1o year service award certificate, should have told the were to stick it). So not gone into work today or tomorrow. Typical though weather is rubbish, so cant play out in the garden. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Gertie - What Numpties thay are!   Still you're meeeting us Saturday so all will be right with the world for a couple of hours at least. 
I think you're super duper brave and fabulous, whatever happens with your current job wherever you end up will be lucky to have such a fab crew member on board! 
Weather is pants here too, I will be driving well thats a lie my hubby will be driving them tootling off to find somewhere to keep himself amused for a few hours, he might go see a film or aomething haha xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly u have a fab time love  hug.  Am so so jealous of u guys, maybe I should geta plane ticket and shoot ova to UK for the weekend   I wish haha. u all have have a fab time and have an extra drink for me K  .  Bubbles I think u should ph the clinic to be sure rather safe than sorry hey and stace needs her cycle buddy   hug. So excited for u guys hug hug.  Hjones good luck for ET tomorrow HUG. Gertie u r such a positive wonderful lady. Sorry about work don't they no what a huge asset they will be loosing if they loose u!!!  Well I can't wait to go home now now its freezzzziiinnng here. Snowing on the mountains witha chilly wind so my my bed is screaming for me..... Hope the rest of your day goes by quick quick


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Go on Hope catch that plane sister! hee hee. 

How you feeling my immune buddy princess? 
I will call the clinic later just incase, though guessing they'll tell me to see my doctor as that who prescribed it?   xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

thank you ladies, yes need to do some boss bashing   .

hope -yes get that plane, dont worry we will fill you in next week

Bubbles - as your hubby will be driving does that mean we can have a drink or to?  

i am going for blood tests next week, as want to make sure its 3rd time lucky for us  

have you seen the story of Irish Dee, after her 6th attempt of tx she gave birth to a baby girl, i think the message there is never give up!!!!!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just got back from boring meeting zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  
Hi Gertie yes driving up,driving from Hereford  

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

As having tests tues no drinks poos for me, well maybe one


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sending you a giant hug ladies happy Friday xx


----------



## goldbunny

good morning darlings how is everyone? just about to try and get dressed which is a battle in itself since post-IVF i am still bloated and not much fits without making me look preg, which is just upsetting. Off to a family party today which will be bittersweet - i love parties, but, i won't be able to escape 1) all the teenagers that my children should be part of by now and i'm not even a mum yet and the others are all nearly adults... and 2) being unable to explain the lack of a job/anything exciting in my life because of not wanting to tell family about failed ivf, but there's going to be me just looking like i am the most boring person in the world since the last 9 months of my life i have done nothing else.. and nothing on the horizon except waiting to do IVF again... 

at least i can get drunk and blot it all out? maybe not, it might just make me all emotional... 

i'm tired of feeling like i'm the mad cat lady in the corner... it was never my plan.. 

time just zooms past..


----------



## melloumaw

oh GB you sound low honey,im sorry your feeling like this
hope you feel better in yourself soon honey
love and luck
mel x


----------



## HJones0809

Oh GB   can't you talk to you family and tell them what you've been through they will probably put their arms around and support you through your tears xxx thinking of you hun xx


----------



## goldbunny

party was ok, mother and uncle both drunk... strangers friendly, children entertaining...


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Goldbunny, Chin Up

I'm 42 as well, you will get there. Just try and be positive and relax. I'm seeing my clinic on Tuesday to get started again. I'm still bloated as well and everyday at work I get asked how's the baby, as people are still only hearing that I lost it. It's tough but I remain positive that it will work.
I think we can get so carried away with all this and it takes over our lives. That must have such a negative effect on our bodies. 
Good Luck and get started again as soon as you can.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huge hug, Goldbunny

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovely ladies its mighty quiet on here recently  

Gertie/Bubble/Beckyboo was absolutely fantastic to meet you all    had a fantastic day xxx  
You're all wonderfully beautiful ladies inside and out xxx

Jelly- How are you hunni not sure when u r back from Sweden but hope you are having a lovely time.  

Hope- How are you my darling? 

Mel- How are you?!!!  

Rach T and Rome Hope ur both ok lovelies  

Hjones- You better be resting up at home!!!!     hee hee 

Goldbunny- Was so sad to read your post I hope u r feeling ok   has ur af arrived?

I'm not sure when mine will turn up if my cycle gets back to normal it will arrive today or tomorrow  

Its a lovely sunny day here and its even better as its payday!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

hello lovely ladies, just a quick hello from me, still in Sweden and flying home tonight. Will be soooo nice to be home soon, dont get me wrong but nothing is better then your own bed lol.
Hope you all had a fab time Saturday  

Bubble, thinking of you today  
xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies, Well we've moved it is official! no longer do we live in the waiting room of FF (despite a couple of us still waiting) haha glad we have a new home though to see each other through 

Hope - Sending a hug our immunes week   xxx

Jelly - Hope you've had a fabulous time in Sweden with the family xxx  

Stacey - Bloody love you my cycle buddy to be xxxx

Goldbunny - Sorry you've had a hard few days, and sorry the board was so quiet when you needed a hug     but sending them now, could you not confide in your family at all? xxxx

AFM: Immunes tomorrow and finally get my laptop back from fixers xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

oh bubble, thought immunes was today, doh... will be thinking of you tomoz then instead lol
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol thats cool Jelly all happy wishes accepted daily!   there is a cat that is sat at my office door meowing at me


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. had a wobbly at work today and told boss I'm not enjoying my job anymore , think my boss has been a bit scared by it as has offered me some time off if i feel I need it.... would just mean all my holiday was used up mind so not going to be doing that clearly been worrying more than I thought about tomorrow


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Bubble   Ive just applied for a new job today   xxx Wishing you luck for ur immunes tomorrow!       you will be just fine what time have you got to go?
Im scared too lovely but we will meet up throughout cycle two and offload on each other all our craziness!   GLad u have ur laptop back soon!

hope you had a great time Jelly missed our little 'chats' I'll be glad to have you back hope u and little bump are ok xxx


----------



## rach t

hi everyone how are you all doin xxx

bubble good luck for immunes 2moro xxx


----------



## staceyemma

hiya Rach hows u?   x


----------



## rach t

hi i am fine back to waiting for now we had our 1st app on thurs but i have a kidney problem so she wnts to check up on my notes ect before we do our consent app but i have already rand the doctors and they have faxed them to her   you know what doctors are like take forever so i thought i would do it for her, how are you i seent the pic on ** of yous you all looked lovely xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Aw thanks  

Glad your doctors have got their butts moving   they just need a nudge in the right direction  
Many a times I had to chase the docs up!!!!
Oooh lets hope ur consent appt is soon then!!!!! xxxx


----------



## rach t

yeah i hope so ill give them a week if nothing i will ring them xx
how r u are you trying naturally for a bit till aug xx


----------



## staceyemma

yeah doubt anything will happen but u never know!    
Give them a week then get onto them Rach     xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey my lovely ladies HUG finally got a minute on this crazy monday. Work is just madness this mth I think I need a break now really.....  Sounds like u girls had a fab time on sat   where is a pic for me  pretty please   .  Wow bubbles tomorrow is the big day  sending u loads and loads of love and luck to u. I'm only booked now for the 12th July, so glad laptop is back so that means our bubbles is back to  .  GB so sorry about your weekend sounds like it didn't turn out to badly  sending u lots of strength, I no how hard it it I spend almost every weekend with the family and the kids and sometimes I have to go to the bathroom for a while and just have a good cry  its so hard I no, just gotta hope and pray our time will come PRAY HUG Jelly can't wait to hear about holiday and u both  Rach shew love u take care of yourself and hope that kidney problem is not to serious PRAY PRAY.  Everyone else how u all doin? Hope u r all takin it easy and keeping strong. Lots of hugs to everyone HUG HUG


----------



## rach t

stacyemma yes you never know but its hard to belive it when it hasnt happened for so long, i will be ringing them lol xx

hopepaige how are you?? i have had a kidney problem since born its called IGA i pass blood and protien so she wants to check up on note ect i am fine in myself i passed it onto my little boy too he has been to hospital 2day to have a check up and bloods xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi all, Bubble,Jelly,Amy,Rach,Goldbunny,Mel,Hope,Stacey,Rome,Becky and everyone else ive missed. sorry its bin so long, i dont want u thinkin ive 4 got about u all, missed u all  

Been really busy with work n stuff, plus our laptop keeps going dodgy 

But how r u all, it would take 4 ever 2 read back everything. Whats bin happning while ive been away?

Lots of Hugs 2 u all, and i hope its all positive good news ive missed.   2 U ALL XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## staceyemma

good luck for todays blood tests Bubble thinking of u xxxx  

Are you home yet Jelly?! xxxx  

Good morning everyone x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies sat waiting for immunes now at Care! Soo nervous  
Here goes anyhow!
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
good luck today bubbles honey
love and luck
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Sending u lots oh hugs and best wishes Bubbles


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How did yours gO Hope xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey bubbles my tests have bee schedualled for the 12 July. I have come down with very bad flu and been vomitting sorry tmi and so can't have anything done now while I'm on so many flu tabs  so once again the wait is back on.  But how did it go with u love??


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, sending you loads of hugs, hope you feel better soon sweetie   being sick is horrid Urk!

Bubble, hope it went well today  

Hello to all you lovely ladies   what's going on, what have I missed? Anything? Hope you all are well  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Hope - sorry to see you have the flu, hun, take care of yourself,  want you to get better asap so you can have your tests done so this time you can become mummy, big hugs & kisses  

Bubbles - hope tests went well, thinking of you 

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly you haven't missed too much   Good luck for tomorrow xxx  

Hope- Sorry to hear you're feelin rubbish, hope you get well soon  

Gertie- Hello there hope ur ok   xx

hi Mel   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hellooooo lovely Stacey   how are you   
Can't believe it's July soon! What's going on with this weather!! 
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sorry about the weather I was singing in the shower this morning


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle hehe


----------



## Gertie5050

hiya Stacey, my welsh princess, im good hun, hope your ok, looking forward to our next meet up  

weather is rubbish, was going to get off my fat ass today and go out, but started to rain heavy so decided to stay seated on my fat ass some more

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Gertie love it   really cant wait til another meet up we talked for hours and didnt have enough time!!!
Next time we need an early meet up   xx

I would really love to meet some of the others too!!!


Jelly good luck for today sweetheart I am thinking of you xxx   xxx

Its lovely and sunny here today no singing in the shower this morning


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies.  Hope your all well  I feel like I've been hit by a bus and its freeeezzzzing here.  But ill get there. . Jelly sending u lots of hugs HUG HUG. Bubbles how did it go yesterday.  Everyone else hope your all well and have a gr8 day  HUG HUG


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Hope - Sorry about the immunes delay, i delayed mine by two weeks back on the 12th June though so all the cool people do it  
Much more important you're well and lurgy free during tests anyways chick  12th July will be here in no bloody time I literally do not know where this year is going 2012 is vanishing before my very eyes lol xxxxx Really hope you feel better soon 

Jelly happy and excited thoughts and love coming you and mini jelly beans way, you never know they may even spot a lil summit summit and settle the dingledang or no dingledang debate... I have a feeling it may be team  for you!

Stacey -  you really are a proper little human package of amazingness roll on cycle two cause this Bubble DEMANDS you get your happy ending (hope whatever is upstairs is listening) 

Gertie - Was telling my hubby more about you and he also think your courage and awesome friendly personality is something very special indeedy! was a privelledge to chat to you

*ALL OTHER LADIES - WE NEEED A LARGER THREAD MEET  * I'm thinking September time?, WE CAN SELECT A WHETHERSPOONS /CHEAP PLACE TO MEET FOR SOME TEA/COFFEE AND PUB GRUB! END AUG/SEPT 2012 just meeting a few of you is not enough for this lady !  Hope if we find somewhere with wi-fi (quite easy nowadays I will bring my laptop and we can get you Skyped so you can join us )


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Bubble   I agree 2012 has gone very quick!

I agree bubble a larger meet up is needed   and of course to skype Hope so we can say  ^hello

I think Jelly has team pink too   
x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, brill idea re hope and Skype!! 

Funny, everyone keeps saying it will be a girl... Although I'm thinking boy. Bet you a fiver  
Bet £20 with sis hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm moving in September! Prob mid September, just remember that for meet up lol  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

You better come Jelly cos Im super duper excited about meetin u!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Of course I will   need to meet you fab girlies too


----------



## staceyemma

Just checking     xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Early sep would prob work bet for me, first or second week... I'm prob in Sweden end of aug saying good bye to fam   

My car will Prob be sold by this point so hoping man will let me take his posh car   and   I won't damage it hehe
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Take the posh car Jelly   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Exciting times!! Jelly you'll have a proper bump by then !!!!!
Xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Sorry Bubbles & Stacey, im not free first 2 weeks in Sept, but would love to meet you lovely ladies again so can arrange to meet up again later on in the year. 

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - You're not far away so I can happily jump in the old brum anytime for you!  

I can even visit my grandparents old house whilst I'm that way  xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just to let you know, my 12wk scan went well. After 6weeks of bleeding I really had bad thoughts in my head for sure! Baby a bit ahead, dating 12w3d lol,due date 6th jan 

Thank you bubble and Stacey for all your texts,you both are superstars! 

Hello to everyone else
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh wow jelly that's great news on the jellybean, 12 weeks already!! wow

x 
you'll be in hospital for new years eve i bet!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe
How are you goldbunny? Any news re tx?
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great new about baby baby Jelly!  
Will you be in Australia by then ?

Hello to everyone and hope you are all well
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, yes, Australia here I come lol. Moving mid September. Looking at houses at mo on net, def having a house with pool and near beach  

How are you Hun?
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here
going to watch my country (Spain) play in the football now   
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Go Spain!! 
My country Sweden didn't get that far at all, doh!
X


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my lovely ladies   

Jelly such brilliant news on babyjelly  all so real now, u have 1 hectic year ahead of you   no wine this new year  

Ladies you all brought a huge smile to my face   for us to skype would be the best eva. Would love to meet you all in person   even if it is through a computer screen  

sounds like we are all gettin our plans together for our nxt cycles and thats just super exciting. I must say now that i have a plan i feel much beter and more positive.
Well im snuggled up in bed now as its freezing and need to get some sleep, try anyway, to get rid of this flu 

Sleep tight everyone


----------



## goldbunny

hello ladies sorry i haven't posted much i hope you are all having a good day

i finally got AF yesterday (hurrah, amazement, had started to believe it would never appear) and took clomid today for the first time.. must remember to keep taking it it would be like me to forget.
The clinic eventually last week got around to sending me a quote for immunes, fair enough, i suppose, even though it's weeks late from when i first asked.. trouble is i expected them to actually send real information and there's nothing, it's literally just the price. So i am pondering what to do... they had sort of talked me out of doing tests but having now been sent the letter rather woke me back up to wanting to again... though it all felt a bit useless while i was waiting for AF, i feel better now (hormonally, not so much PMT) so might ring them. I don't follow why these places don't give you more information, i expected detail.. what i would need to do, and when, etc... DH has a week off work this week so i'm trying not to depress him about it all, he desperately needs to relax. Trouble is he's scoffing beer and junk food and i am a bit scared it's a one-way street to middle aged blob..
guess the best thing to do is just try and enjoy dh's week off and worry about it all next week.. 

trying to decide where to go on a day trip tomorrow... 

 's all... x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, get some good rest and get rid of that flu of yours, your poor thing  

Goldbunny, lots to think about hey... Give clinic a call, maybe ask them or more info, sure they must have all sorts but maybe just sent you the pricelist? I had to ak y clinic for more info on certain stuff too, weird. 

Don't worry too much re your man drinking and eating naughty food, we all need a Break at times, just to be able to relax.. Don't let it stress you Hun. I'm sure a week won't do any harm. I had a few naughty ones days before starting my last treatment, even had a bottle of wine day before starting injecting! Not saying its right, but maybe sometimes we just need to step back and stop worrying too much, just try and relax  
Glad af arrived for you, you can get planning now xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny- glad to hear u got ur af finally!! Mine too is late only by three days at the minute but sure it wont turn up for a while!  

Hope- Yes it feels much better to have a plan in place doesnt it!  

Jelly- Good morning hoping you can relax a little after ur scan yesterday   xx

Bubble/Gertie- good morning lovelies  

Mel- How are you havent heard off u in a while? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey  
Weekend nearly here! Need to head into town today and get some hair col, these awful grey roots of mine Urk!
Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly Bey you're not that grey! you're only a sprightly young thing! 

sat at work sooo bored


----------



## Jelly.B

If only.... All thanks to my lovely mum lol. I'm very grey unfort, have to col roots every 6-7weeks  

Only a few more hours then home time  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies that goodness its friday,,
funeral tuesday so should be back to near normal after that
love and luck to all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - If you PM me an email address I'm happy to forward my clinics onfo sheets but you would need to confirm your clinic runs the same group of tests? I got info on a few of them xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Sending hugs chick xxxxx  xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies, hope everyone enjoying your weekend  
Been out for a gentle run, first time in ages! Might need a nap now lol.

Mel, will be thinking of you Tuesday Hun xxx
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Well done on the running Jelly   
Im nursing a hangover today had so much fun at my sisters wedding tho!     xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Love the pic Stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly xxx reckon I need to order a takeaway   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

You go for it! I had Thai yesterday  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Still no sign of my af it's nearly a week late I tested a few days ago but bfn so not pregnant.
I know I ovulated on day 22/23 instead normal 14/15 

I wish the old witch would hurry up cos  gettin fed up now


----------



## Jelly.B

Just read your text Hun, texted you back  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning all my beautiful ladies . All sooooo quiet yesterday  hope your all doin well and keeping strong.  Sorry Stace that u not pregies but u no at least you have another cycle in sight and that's a big positive HUG HUG hope that witch has arrived...    Jelly how r u doin my angel? u make me feel soo guilty  u running and preggies and I'm just so lazy to run hehe maybe this is a motivation for me  .  Mel how r u doin? Hope u ok after this weekend Hugs for you.  Bubbles what's happening with u love? Any news on your tests??  U got your laptop back yet? GB sending u happy hugs hope u r doin much beta. I no about the immunes.  Dh and I are reaaly struggling its a huge hurdle to climb ova and I just hope and pray that all this and life in general doesn't destroy us PRAY. I phoned yesterday and cancelled my immune tests till nxt mth. I'm really sad but just don't feel I'm in the right frame of mind right now and I don't think I could cope with anymore bad news right now. The clinic was very understanding and said its no rush I must let them no nxt month so they have made a  temp booking. I don't want to mess them around but this is my body as well. Sorry for me rumblin on.  Hope all the other ladies doin well . Have a good day everyone HUG HUG


----------



## staceyemma

Hope if ur not ready yet sweetheart its fine     it is YOUR body and you need to give yourself the best chance   

Still no af for me damn!!!!! xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I agree with Stacey, you do whatever feels right at the right time. Clinic will understand. 
You and man will be just fine   make sure you talk to each other. Know it's all very hard. Thinking of you. 

Stacey, call clinic and see what they say, they might try and do something for you. Being late is normal but annoying! 

Morning to all of you. Ths weather driving me mad! Got acupuncture today. Got such bum ache! Think I might suffer a bit from pelvic gridle pain or whatever it's called eeekkkk....

Dusted of my sewing machine (how old do I sound lol) and going to try and make a quilt for a friends little one. Never made one so not sure how it will go hehe but used to love sewing, really relaxing. 
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I have spoke to clinic they've jsut told me its normal and to wait for it to come!
Hope your bum ache isn't givign you too much grief!

good luck with the quilt making sure you'll do better than I could!   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh that's a shame. My friend got some sort of pill to bring it on.. Oh well, will be doing af dance for you daily from now on!
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly if it doesnt come I'll know you haven't been dancing enough  
So get shaking it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my lovely ladies !!! still no laptop (well there was but it wasn't actually fixed so has gone back  second time lucky  )

Hope so sorry you're struggling right now, it's so hard at times all this but don't loose that beautifull spark of positivity you have inside you! You are an amazing lady to have faced all life's obstacle course and won, you will nail this too, somewhere there is a little star waiting to land and become your LO, take a month out be kind to yourself and then hopefully you'll feel ready to go again ( I understand it's scary, but I also KNOW we all deserve our happy endings, we just have to fight extra hard for them cause they're extra special) in the mean time enjoy done bad food, bad beer and bad behaviour  
 

Jelly how's that mini bean doing We wanna see pictures lol! Good on you for jogging, sadly despite my new love of the gym I keep rewarding myself with chocolate haha bad Bubble

Stacey if your OV was late then AF would prob be as late again so at least 10 days out  stick in there ( I'll send her to you shortly) wont be long before you are back on tx! 

Mel thinking if you today him giant hugs and heartfelt wishes for your comfort xxxx 

Golbunny /Rome/Gertie / et al loads of loves xxxxxx

AFM one week down, three more to go before results feeling ok, had a wobble t'other day picked up a leaflet at the clinic about failed cycles thinking it would inspire me with positivity instead it listed reasons I hadn't even thought of to be depressed about lol never ideal   but trying to be positive problem is can't really 
Plan anything now untill results come back so focusing on me and DH instead  have a wedding end of July, I'm normally really tight ( constantly trying to save for tx or other bits) but have decided to be frivolous for once booked in for two nights and a surprise full body massage for ME and DH xxc


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, that sounds lush!!!!! You lucky lucky madam! Love spa and treatments!
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh bubble it does sound lovely, ignore the leaflets my love this next tx is the one for us   xxx   Im still looking for a holiday cant decide where and when to go


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, it will be THIS time for all of you!   sending you all positive thoughts  

Where is goldbunny? Miss her!

Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Mel - just to say will be thinking of you today  

Hope - sorry your feeling down my lovely, we all have our bad days, but always try to think positive & remember you have so many people around you that love and care for you.  

Stacey & Bubbles - how are you my petals

xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

don't panic darlings, goldbunny is here.. just quietly lurking! we have some internet related problems here - very tiny bandwidth due to being at the end of a long piece of copper cable and i have had a few laptop problems so all in all posting is a struggle of late! might be getting a new laptop soon though - reluctantly, mine is adorable, a thing of beauty, but, it's not well, bless it... plus the G key is missing off the middle of the keyboard which makes typing a bit hit and miss - literally. 
anyway i'm still in limboland with no news, just finished taking clomid for this month so it's time for lots of BMS and praying... just reading books and stuff to take my mind off TX/babymaking... 

bubble - thanks, haven't a clue whether i'm doing immunes or not because DH is against the idea and i'm for it - i'll get back to you if i decide to go for it..
hope your wedding-weekend and hotel thing goes well.

stacey - my af was 48 days i think? insanely long time to wait.. it was driving me crazy. starting to believe it would never show up at all. hope AF gets to you soon.

how are you hope? gertie? mel? everybody? 

thanks for the pm jelly hope bean is well. x 

i have to go and feed the cat, she's on the prowl. Be nice if it would stop raining, this wet summer is a bit of a washout!... i'm tired of it! we need some nice dry weather!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, didn't realise you was on clomid. Side affects?
My cat is finally settling in at home again after being at cattery. Tell you what, she has never been do cuddly lol, must have missed me hehe, normally I just get the cold eye! 

Just been to the library, I know, I'm such old fashioned hehe, but nada I wanted to borrow hhmmm.

This weather is rubbish yes!

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, how was yesterday? Thinking of you  

Morning ladies 

Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my beautiful ladies! 
What a gloriously rainy day we have here  very productive day yesterday painted a pals ceiling then did lunch with another old pal then made some named bunting for my friends new baby Rory (bit of luck will be making my own next year)

Stacey oooh a holiday sounds fab I wanted to do that after 2nd tx but hubby only has 5 days holiday left till dec so don't think that will be happening Boooooo maybe some long weekends in York though. Where you thinking? xxx

Jelly Bless sounds likes your moggy cat definitely missed you! Are you buying any bits yet? I still think team pink!! How's Oz manning going ? Xxx

Hope Love you lots chick hope today is a better day my lovely !! 

Mel  giant huggles

Golbunny I hated chloride made me far more mardy than any IVF / iICSI drug lol! But know a few lady's on here it's worked the baby magic with a few ladies  any idea when your clinic could let you go again? Xxx

Everyone else - hello!!


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,thanks for the kind wishes
yesterday went well,really good turn out people standing outside the church it was so full,just feel so drained now but up and up eh ?
love and luck to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies   wish this rain would go away puttin it politely   

Hi Jelly  
Big hugs to u Mel  
Bubble- sounds like you had a productive day yesterday   Im still tired from my sisters wedding!
Gertie-How are you darling?

Goldbunny Im  Cycle day 38 not happy now   annoying isn't it?
Good luck with the clomid xxx

Wish my af would hurry up Im trying everything I can to get it going   grrrr xxx
Love u all xxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey try white underwear its sure to bring her on lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies -

Stace - I agree with mel white knickers and the witch will fly out of her cave quicker than a greyhound out the starting box! 

AFM : Nice suprise today, Boss and his wife have *ordered * me to take hubby out to a nice restaurant, make sure we have 3 courses and a couple of bottles of wine, *bring in the receipt and they will pay me back * !!! They feel that I deserve a treat and thank you for my hard work and that despite everything I have had happening (they know all about tx / family losses) I do alot for them and the business... i cried


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubble, how nice of them!! Sounds lush. Go for it, you deserve it so much  

Ahhh so sweet!
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Jelly - I was gobsmacked   but soo lovely of them, wonder if it has somethng to do with me telling my boss last week that I hate my job right now Eeeeeek lol xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sure they just being nice. Maybe he can see you under a lot of stress at mo. 

Ohhh where are you going to go? Anything nice in mind?   candlelight dins, wine, yum yum
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm not into posh food, figure why would I pay over £15 for a leaf,domino sized portion of food and some drizzles of a sauce I can't pronounce SO probably just a Frankie and Bennys  !! But hey I'll be a happy lady xxxx

This lady (me) is a tramp


----------



## Jelly.B

Frank and bennys is good! Love their pizza! Yum yum you might have to bring your own candle tho  

Ahh so sweet, really made me smile. It's lovely when ppl are nice! Lol 
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I have just demolished a huge Indian curry and some Maryland coookies  
I seem to be struggling with  comfort eating recently girls


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, doesn't matter you skinny thing! Eat eat eat! Oh and spicy food might do you good, might help af along  

I have had some really bad pains today and massive headache so I can't be bothered to cook, feeling utterly sorry for myself so just told man we ordering Indian! I be super good for rest of weekend! 
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble! you nicked the 5000th post, i was so hoping for that!

regarding restaurants, i know you love York - have you eaten here?
http://www.royalhotelyork.co.uk/The_Royal_York_Hotel_Facilities.html

Very Nice Food when i was there a couple of years ago.. how about taking DH there for your meal?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - better to be naughty now than during tx, a bit of what you fancy doesn't hurt  (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it ) xxc

Jelly hope you feel better soon, it's all this humidity and mini bean stretching you from the inside lol! Hope you enjoyed the Indian nom nom nom  xxxx

Gold bunny - thanks chuck will have a good look  I do LOVE York but is a long way from me ( two hrs drive) so doubt hubby would go all that way for a meal even if I did flutter my eye lashes lol xxx

Whats everyone doing today? Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning bubble  

Man is heading to London today for meetings do I have all day to myself! Hurrah!!!!! So.. I'm painting toenails, nails, doing hair mask and so on hehe. A girly day   and a bt of sewing  

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sounds fab jelly wish I didn't have to work today still pays
for our tx so mustn't grumble xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Indeed it does Hun! Weekend soon tho   good plans? I got a haircut and BBQ Saturday. Sunday going to see a friends daughter in a ballet show...yawn hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hello hello everyone. My boss has just gone into a meeting Wahoooooo freedom for a few hrs.  Bubbles wow u have an amazing boss.. Enjoy def what u and dh definately deserve.  Jelly your day sounds brilliant. I'm goin for a massage tomorrow afternoon  dh has pd for me to say sorry for everything  shame I feel bad for fighting but suppose sometimes its how the truth comes out. At least its beta now and ill take the massage thank u  .  Stace how u love? That damn witch here yet??  GB hope your feeling beta today?? Hi to all the other ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello hope, big hugs to you, missed you  
Wow, a massage! Look at you and bubble being lucky girls! 
I'm glad it's better between you and man, lovely to hear
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Its so crazy how this ivf journey takes such a strain on your relationship sometimes. Jelly how r u and your bump doin? When u goin for your nxt scan?


----------



## Jelly.B

Glad all seem to get back on trak tho. We are good thanks. Next scan not till I'm 20weeks... Long time! Thinking might have a sneaky scan before and check   or   

Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Hope love     Im ok still waiting for af   xxx
Morning Jelly sounds lieke you have a fab day planned  
Hey Bubble   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hurry up af!! Ridic! Really feel for you Hun, all this such a waiting game  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly gonna do a workout this evening hope it gives the old witch a nudge!, time to dust off the ol crosstrainer!


----------



## Jelly.B

Have you got a cross trainer at home? You lucky girl! Yor own little gym lol. 
You go for it, good for you.  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

20 weeks will be here in no time Jelly! ( on saying that when it works for us I may be buying a scanner the amount I'll want to look at LO)   xxx

Stacey - I have a cross trainer too though in the 3 1/2 years we've owned it I dont think I've ever used it for longer than four minutes, instead my cradigans and scalves hang on it hee hee xxxx

Hope - Glad to hear DH is treating you to some pampering!! I'd hint that shopping may also be required before he can be fully forgiven though   . Seriously though glad to hear that you're talking things through, this whole thing can be so heavy to bear for both partners   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mine hangs cardigans on too  

I'll let you knwow how I get on with the exercise ladies!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - Am I right that your above your ticker roughly translates as my little sweetie? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

My little cutie  

Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry love languages cant help myself but try and decipher things  

Me and hubby want to learn Arabic/German and Cantonese


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh wow!! That shall keep you busy for a lifetime lol  
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubbles -it is a good thing I am Head of Modern Foreign Languages at my school teaching Spanish!
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Have a lovely weekend ladies

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

enjoy jelly
shame we cant have the nice weather tho
love to all 
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope everyone had had a lovely weekend  

Still no af for me   nothing new there ey! 
Bfn on Tests   why is my is my body so cruel 
I'm not stressed about it I'm pretty chilled just can't believe it's not here every day it's late is another day added on to the wait to start again  

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Hun! Bloody witch and her shoddy time keeping! Hope she arrives soon for you (on the up side) longer she takes to show more likely we shall be cycling at the exact same time!!  Second the best and all that for us chickadee! 

Afm knackered been a busy busy weekend! Have ripped the front garden apart and re-done it! Even had a neighbour slow her car down just to say well done lol also had far too much vino this weekend but heyho I'm still in limbo so relatively guilt free, off to see Blink 182 this week .... It's like being 10 years younger

Love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble Ive had a few drinks this weekend too  

Cant believe its Monday again tomorrow  
Have fun watching Blink 182!!!  

If anyone sees my af please send her round to mine    

thinking of u all
How are you Hope?  
Goldbunny  
Mel  
Jelly  
Gertie  
Rome  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey sending an AF your way honey
enjoy Blink 182 bubbles me and DH love them
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel   keep testing with preg tests wishing and dreaming and bfn but just wish my body wouldn't be so cruel to me


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my lovely ladies

very quiet here   hope your all keeping well and taking it easy?
Stace has that witch arrived yet??   she comes flying in soon soon  
Jelly how are you and baby jelly doing? 

Everyone sending you lots of    and keep smiling    our dreams will all come true   just gotta keep strong, healthy and belive we will all be called "mommy" 1 day


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

Hope everyone is well
When are you all meeting up?
Over here everything has been super busy at work and I have managed to read through the posts but not had the time to reply
sending lots of       to everyone
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello lovely ladies!!   how are you all?

Rome, hope work ok, sorry to hear you are super busy, alto makes time fly past!
Hope, darling, how are you? Any news? Sending you a big hug  
Stacey, surely af here now??!!! What's going on!! Aarrrgghhhhh
Bubble, sweetie, how's you?   not long now eh  
Mel, how's things with you? Still enjoying your yummy wino?  

Sorry haven't been here lately, haven't been feeling to great Urk
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - you been getting hit with ms? Hope you feel less URK and more YAY very soon! Love your ill ticker! 

Rome- hope work quietens down for you soon  are you any closer to deciding to start again chick? Sending lots of positive vibes your way !! 

Hope- how is everything any dates yet? Sending you giant cuddles and lives 

Gertie/Mel/Stacey/Rach and my other groovy ladies what is new? Xxx

AFM called my clinic yesterday to double check time scales for after results apparently I can definitely start the same cycle they come back if  there are no big changes to be made  ! So could be starting in anywhere between 2 and 4 weeks!!!    
Scared pretty much covers it lol xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Suppose I'd better quit the wine and re start the vitamins .... Bugger


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, oh my god!! That's soon!! Yipppieeee!!  

Nah, enjoy your wine chick, just take it WITH the tablets lol. DON'T FORGET VIT D! 
I was drinking up to day before start day and had a few during tx, think far more important you are relaxed then anything else   but just my views.

Can't believe you will start soon, THIS WILL BE THE ONE !

Think I'm getting  cold   feel rough and sooooo tired

Went foodshopping yesterday with man, been craving salty liquorice!! Don't ask why lol, and couldn't find any so started crying in shop! Nice one! Called my sister and she is sending some over from Sweden, phew! What am I like lol.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Awwww jelly! Good that your sis can rescue you! Hope the craving solver arrives by the crate load  never heard of salted liquorice to be honest   

Hubby is going shopping tonight (I'm at home poorly sick) and is going to buye some vit D was stupidly expensive at the chemist xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh no Hun, you sick   poor you  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll be fine  just got one of the million bugs going round at the minute lol xx

On the bright side least I'm off work for the day


----------



## Jelly.B

There is a lot going around... Scared I will catch something Urk! 
Rest up Hun  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies
im still enjoying every alcoholic drink there is,well it will be 2 years now before we can have a go.
bubbles we get our vits from morrisons or holland and barrett when they have the penny offer on
glad to hear your ready to go again soon bubbles
glad you've got the cravings sorted jelly i craved salt and vinegar crisps with my 1st but couldnt stand them 
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel when did you get your AMH back I thought you were still waiting babes? Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles got the results on the 18th
but DH would still rather not egg share
so 2 years to wait lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Do you think he might rethink if your AMH rises? Maybe he's just worried about the risks of egg sharing? 
Hope that even if he is adamant things one together quicker than planned for you! Europe can be ALOT cheaper, almost half the price of a UK cycle yet their sucess rates can be as good if not better than some UK clinics? and can take only 4 days out there ( you do lots from home) so maybe tie it in with a cheap week away with the kids ? Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

its more of a new beginnings thing,in 2 years we can buy the house start up our business etc so trying for a baby then just feels right to him, and at the end of the day he always said he didnt want any more so i am grateful he is willing to have a go even if we do have to wait
love to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mornin ladies!!!!!

How is everyone?!  

still no af for me   Gonna try and see if I can get in the doctors tonight!


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Stacey hun   have you called clinic again??
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel, sounds like a plan chick  !! Hope you aren't going to leave us though! We need our sunny positive Mel!!! Xxx

Stace - good luck at the doctors chick ask them about norethisterone! Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

How on earth do you pronounce that   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Write it down and give it to your doc hehe


----------



## goldbunny

norreh Thister Own ?


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly and gold bunny


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loving the phonetics session   just had the fattest carvery and chocolate fudge cake I now look four months preggers


----------



## staceyemma

I just ate three chicken pakoras from M&S I thought they were 'ready to eat' I ate them all then looked on the pack- you have to put them in the oven for 18 minutes! The chicken was cooked...not raw just needed heating up I think... I hope I dont become ill   dipstick Stacey!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, that really made me laugh!!!! What are you like lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....cake cake cake... Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   yum yum


----------



## staceyemma

Hope you enjoy ur food bump bubble   xxx 

Jelly Im still alive so guess Im goign to be ok!  

Im getting lots of pinchy cramps in my uterus area have been on and off last two weeks, is my body triyng to start af and not succeeding? x Anyway Im off to docs at 8:50am tomoro cos Im fed up now!!!! xxx

Anyone got anything exciting planned soon?  
Im still thinkin over my options so still a pickle head!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, you might have drugs in system still...?! Really stressful re your af! Come on! Glad you got an appointment, go in there kicking and screaming and don't leave without some sort of drugs  

I'm feeling soooooo rough. Cold getting worse. Head feels swollen and such headache. Just took some paracetamol. Urk

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey you dip stick thats so funny
no bubbles sorry im going nowhere
well except  to fondant ice some buns for school bake sale high-school is doing international week so buns will have canadian leaf on them that should do,then all money raised goes to Malawi and a school building upkeep the school built over there.


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly hope you feel better soon sounds like ur pretty bad   rest up!!! 
You know me Jelly I won't leave there with nothing.... you never know it may turn up first thing in the morning       xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey I love you   dippy devil like me


----------



## staceyemma

Queen Elizabeth came through Hereford today most excitement Hereford's ever had I think  
First time Ive seen her.... she drove through wavin that was it... not that excitin really!


----------



## goldbunny

just waving hello and good afternoon everybody. no news. just sitting eating a sneaky bowl of muesli with goats milk, made so that it's mostly milk rather than mostly muesli, anyway, quite refreshing. supposed to be putting the dinner on which is why it is sneaky! roasting some duck legs for later which will take ages and ages so i thought i'd get away with it. mmmm roasted duck legs! very easy food. Open oven, put duck legs in, close oven, wait. eat duck legs. 

today they will be served with a marks and splendid vegetable bake and possibly some rice if i am hungry. 

feeling quite relaxed this week - must be all the BMS (!) - there were some cute baby clothes in the window of boots today, wish i could buy them. bought myself two cheap tesco vests instead.  

well i better go and sling the duck in.

happy wednesday.
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, easy cooking is the best   you sound positive and happy, love it!


----------



## Shoegirl10

early night for you Jelly!! that way you can get rid of that cold!
How is the bump coming along?  

Hope you ladies are well?
AFM have been so busy with work and havent had much time to be on line
have thought about you lovely ladies and hope that all is well

Sending lots of  ^hugme     your way
XXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning lovely ladies!!!    
Still feel urrrgggggg but a lot less than a couple of days ago. Sooo back to work today!! 

Stacey- how did doctors go 
Jelly- you feeling better my sweet? 
Rome- good to see you back chick, hope work calms down for you soon  
Hope- where you at my beautifull sunny south African ray of awesomeness? 
Mel- hope the baking went well sounds like its for a fab cause xx
Gertie - sending a bubble wave and hug to you chick! 
Rach - of your laptops fixed and you are reading along hello!! 
Goldbunny- your din find sounded fabulous! How's the chlomid going any side effects?


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies 
glad your on the up bubbles
i feel like i've got an elephant on my chest for the last week but gotta keep going cant have any time off work but only a week till the angels break up hoorah
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  

Mel, are you not well either Poor you, sending you some  
Bubble, glad you a tiny bit better  
I'm still feeling [email protected]! URK URK URK lol.
Man heading into London today for meetings so have a lovely relaxing jelly day ahead.   he has been super good to me tho, cooking dins af fetching me drinks lol.
Might pop into town later and see if a can find some day dresses/tunics....Not that weather to great for dresses lol

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending get well wishes jelly
there's all sorts going around isnt there?
hope you get some nice clothes honey,hows your jelly bean growing sweetie? bet he/she's the reason your not well the little monkey is taking all your goodness lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

There is hey, loads of naty germs around.

Yep for sure, naughty bump! Been trouble from the start!!  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

My af arrived ladies very very happy   
No more disappointing testing now thank god xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey hurrah!!!! You can finally plan forward!


----------



## staceyemma

I can    after some online shoe shopping   xx


----------



## melloumaw

nice one stacey onwards and upwards
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel xx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone  

sorry been gone for so long just had one of those weeks just   and heartsore. Dont think dh nos what to do with me anymore. shame i feel so bad but when your heart breaks it just hurts so much. At least its the weekend and i plan to just have some ME time and try and sort my heart and mind out    I have taken that 1 tiny step forward and rebooked my D&C and hystoscope for the 6th Aug. think maybe this is playing on my mind now cause i no i cant plan for the nxt transfer until these tests are done. So dh and i spoke and decided ive gotta just   for the best results and prepare for the worst but putting it off isnt gonna change anything. Sorry for all my soppy stories and im also so sorry i havent been around for a while for you all.   

Jelly love how are you doing? hope your feeling beta   no sick jelly allowed now    how is jelly bump   just so happy for you my love. u r such an inspiration to me expecially. always so positive and supportive. you are gonna be the most awesome mommy eva.  

Stace seems this wait has taken forever but HURRAYYY FOR AF    so its all go go go    im a serious shoe shopper im telling you   i must have like loads   dh doesnt understand why i always need new ones and im like its just a girl thing and so he doesnt even ask anymore    hope you find some lovely u deserve to spoil yourself love   

Bubbles my angel you are on so close to your nxt cycle   when i read that i got supper excited    its all happening  this time bubbles is your turn definately.    where about are you in the prep stage? 

Rome hope your well and its almost the weekend so you can relax from work and take care of yourself  
Mel how are you ? howz the family ?  hope your feeling beta  
GB how are you ? 

My word ladies its summer ova there why you all so sick   pls take care of yourselfs.  although here in SA every 2nd person is down with the flu as well but its the middle of winter so suppose its to be expected.  

Anyone heard from Becky? how is she doing and pebbles as well??
to all the rest of the ladies who are not around much anymore hope your all well. 

Well i promise to be around more and to keep in touch with all you wonderful ladies. you are all such angels and we WILL all get there 1 way or another   its almost FRIDAY


----------



## melloumaw

hope im sending you many positive vibes and lots of luck and love, im a firm believer that everything is for a reason however cruel it seems at the moment,
i'd already hoped to be having treatment but ours is 2 years away now,i grieved as silly as that sounds but now i've accepted it and im looking forwards to when we can eventually start
love and luck to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

It's Friday!!!! Hope the ill girls are feelin better!


Mel- we're always here for u u know that   xxx
I need you to help keep me sane!  

Hope- So good to hear from you   Yes I am very glad my af is here, and boy is she here, had bad stomach cramps and headache last night but hey Im happy she's here!

My hubby was a bit lost when our treatment failed love him I was up and and down and all over the place changing my mind about what I'm doing.   Im sure your results will be fine Hope. Its horrible being in limboland isn't it. One minute I really want to get started the next Im not so keen, guess its just fear really.

anyway I have decided I won't be egg sharing again. Im trying an IVf cycle with my clinic.
After another lady on here going through the same with egg share that I did- but she only had one mature egg out of four which didnt fertilise   I know how very precious each and every one of my eggs is... so that was it for me it brought it all back the reality that I could end up with very few decent eggs again.

Luckily we can afford this cycle at the moment as hubby has had a little money through so we can do this and even maybe a holiday too. Im terrified to do it all again, scary thought but I'm ready for it!!


Goldbunny- How are you how are things going with the clomid?  

Bubble- Behind you every step of the way lovely lady  
Anything nice planned this weekend? xx

Jelly- Did you find any dresses? Are you feeling any better?  

Gertie- Where are you? Hope you had a nice time in Liverpool xxx  

big hugs to all you beautiful ladies


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Ladies

Hope all OK?
Stace you do what ever is good for you and glad you are feeling positive

Hope you lovely ladies are OK?
X


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovely ladies!!! Im back and feeling more positive than ever!!

How the devil are you all?

Lou xxx


----------



## melloumaw

lou lou   so nice to hear from you,hope your well sweetie
rome good morning
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Lou lou how lovely to hear from u HUG HUG u r so amazing so positive and ready to go go go. Super exciting. Have u decided on dates yet?    Stace sorry about the cramps HUG HUG but its worth it in the end  hey .as crazy as that sounds   R u goin to start with this cycle or your nxt one?  Mel thanks for such encouraging words, u r so right when the time is right and I just hope these test results will give me another chance PRAY. Glad u r keeping strong and healthy .  Rome how r u doin?  Hi to everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Rome how are you? xxx 

Lou lou! fantastic to see you back here    xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Awesome to see all the fab ladies back and posting!!! We just needs Becks to get her Internet sorted now


----------



## melloumaw

have a good weekend ladies happy friday the 13th my favourite day lucky for some fingers crossed for the lottery lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Where are we ladies Clinic have said my immune results are coming by post tonight Eeeek


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

have asked hubby to ask them to email them if at all possible eeek eeekkk


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon All
 
hope everyone is OK?I cant keep up with all the messages
Is anyone going through IVF or are we all waiting at the moment?

lots of      to you all

xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Rome I'm not starting again until September xx how about u?

Fantastic news bubble   you'll be starting again before you know it!

Hi jelly hope you had a fab weekend xx
Lou Lou, mel, gertie, willowstar  xxx

Hope how u getting on sweetie? Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I want to give myself a bit more time before I start again
September will be here before you know it 


Hope everyone else doing well ?
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone  

very quiet here but sure your all well and keeping strong 

Stace lovely to see you have a plan, actually september is just around the corner love   
Bubbles love holding all fingers, toes the whole lot for you results    all is hundreds   cant wait to hear the good news asap   
Rome its ok to wait cause at the end of the day you gotta be 100% ready. I cancelled my tests last week cause i just new i couldnt cope with anymore bad news right now but i no its ok cause when im ready it will all be ok. So you and dh take time, heal and keep positive    
Jelly love how are you? hope you and baby jelly are doing 100%  

Mel, GB, lou lou and everyone else hope your all well  

afm im doing well keeping as positive as possible and if all goes to plan will be having my tests done nxt mth. Its time to take the leap and   it will all be ok


----------



## staceyemma

Hope we're all behind you lovely xxx 
I'm praying for u next time xxx

Rome its good to take the time out and not start any sooner than when you are ready  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks Stace for that.    

ditto to you   im far away but am here anytime for you and all my beautiful ladies  
September is gonna be Stace month


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope scary stuff tho isn't it xxx
I won't give up tho   xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble......... results tonight eeeeeeeeeeeekkkk  

Stace - September is not long hunny..... ooooh exciting times  

Mel - hello chicky u ok??  

Hope - How you doing hunny?

Rome - Take your time chick..... Its hard to pick yourself up after a knockout i know... But we are stronger than we will ever know, and brave too! I never thought for one minute i had this much fight in me but the world can LOOK OUT now


----------



## hopepaige

This whole journey is scary stuff definately. But u r right in order to hold our beautiful baby in our arms and be called mommy  we can NEVA give up   that's why I'm rebooking cause cancelling is like givin up. So u go girl. So proud of u  HUG HUG


----------



## hopepaige

GO LOU LOU go .  u r a true inspiration to us all   loving that positive energy love


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello hope..... PMA all the way now doll!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieClarke

Hey Rome and everyone else

I am starting in approx 4 wks, very nervous now but so excited at the same time!
Just waiting for the Thrombophilia results to come back, and I start on day 2 of my next cycle. Just trying to shift the weight I put on with my last ivf. My BMI is down to 26 so almost there.
I'm doing a short protocol this time so hoping it will be cheaper as well lol, doubt it though.
Trying to take it easy, relax and stay positive.
I am chilling out reading 50 shades! Soooo naughty lol


----------



## staceyemma

*Charlie great news who knows we could be cycling together/near each other.
I really must go out and buy this 50 shades... hee hee I liek a bit of naughtiness 

Hows everyone today? xxx Im waiting for my treatment schedule to be emailed through- so hope it turns up tonight!!!!

xxx   *


----------



## hopepaige

hello hello

Anyone heard from bubbles? has she got her results back?   all is good with you bubbles been thinking of you all day  

Stace holding thumbs that email lands in your inbox asap   cant wait to hear you plan so so exciting   

Charlie its all happening now    

hey Jelly hope your well my angel  

to all my beautiful ladies hope you are all well and keeping strong.


----------



## staceyemma

Hello hope  

No email yet for me xxx
How are you darling? Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey stace.    Keep strong love HUG. I no its hard seems all we do on this journey is wait for the nxt direction instructions but its all gonna be worth it  hug .  Praying that email arrives asap   I'm doin ok just keeping moving forward and now focusing on my tests nxt mth and then we will see what's nxt for me?? But in the mean time I just want to be here for u all on your nxt journeys just like u have been for me hug hug.


----------



## goldbunny

(waving from new laptop, which feels Very Odd Indeed.) hope everyone had a good day x


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all
hope you are all well
quite busy at the moment so sorry i havent been on, been preparing a wedding cake for oldest son for this saturday fingers crossed it comes together ok
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, a wedding cake!!! Wow, you sure know your stuff, well done Hun, bet it looks lush. 

Morning everyone, yet another lovely day lol rain rain rain!

Goldbunny, posh new laptop hey  

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

nothing too fancy jelly,
i usually do birthday cakes, but their getting married on a budget and weren't going to have one,you cant get married and not have a cake to cut...
yay for lappy GB
bubbles hope your results were what you wanted honey
love to everyone
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

You have to show us when it's ready   take a pic  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

will do piccy will we up friday
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies how are we all? 
Yes another wet day boooo! Have heard its supposed to be sunny this weekend tho   x


----------



## Jelly.B

Loving the pic Stacey  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly I like it too  
No treatment schedule yet sure it won't be long


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure it will! You getting excited?


----------



## staceyemma

Yes very excited    gonna have a whirl with my clear blue fertility monitor this month too  
Guess I need to be eating healthy again now, I had a few weeks of complete indulgence so ....


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## staceyemma

Lovely    
Lunch time nearly....must stay away from Greggs there cupcakes are yum 
New shoes on today they are rubbing oucheee!


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhh love shoes! Where from?  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Theyre just work shoes from Dune but owchie they hurt, I now have plasters on  
I have just been told my job isn't ending Ive benn coverin maternity in my current job...the lady isn't coming back woo hoo!!! I love my job   

My boss is fab and flexible re. time off for treatment etc... so thats made my day xx


----------



## Jelly.B

That's fab news Hun   congrats  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz stacey thats real good news re your job, but not about the blisters. i heard putting roll on deodorant on the heel before new shoes is meant to help never tried it so dont quote me
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

Hi ladies, sorry I've been gone for soooo long, family issues, work issues and so forth. Hopefully now I should have some more time tho!

How is everybody? What have I missed? Havent managed to read through the 30 odd pages of posts!


----------



## melloumaw

welcome back amy hope your well
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

morning ladies!!!
Big cuddles waves and yehaaaa's all round  

How are my favourite ladies this week sorry for the distinct lack of Bubbliciousness not really got back  on laptop since its return v busy the last couple of weeks and trying to get to gym four times a week  (sadly NOT eating/drinking well yet so little achieved  ) 

Hope - Got those tests booked yet ?  come on Sista of the Sunnylands kick this fears to the kerb and lets lock and load   !!!! 

Jelly - Do you have a date for 5 month scan yet? 

Amy - Welcome hun how did your 12 week go? hope alls settling with home/work/family   xxxxx

Stacey - A cupcake wont hurt by my expert medical opinion cupcake = good endorphins. Good endorphins = happy Mind. Happy mind = happy body. Happy body = happy place for embies to snuggle in and grow into cute as a cupcake babies!  

Mel - Cake sounds fabulous!!! we want piccys! xxx

xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles honey, just to correct you tho 
cupcake = serotonin rise = happy mood the same as quality chocolate or anti depressants LOL
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks girls guess I worried about having time off if I started a new job... but my boss is fab  
I had a jubilee cupcake from Greggs it was be-A-utiful!!!!   naughty Stacey but it felt good


----------



## AmyHF

Family good, just trying to settle work, I've noticed a distinct rise in nit-picking over my work since I told them I was pregnant. Am planning on bringing that up when I FINALLY get my risk assessment!

12 week scan all good, didnt want to move so they could do the downs check tho. Just kept kicking lil legs and waving its cutey little arms in protest!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Amy, glad to hear all well


----------



## hopepaige

Its home time wahoo so glad jut been sooo busy and am now exhausted..  Its freezing so gonna go home now and try my hardest to WARM up . Welcome back Amy so happy to hear from u ? Hope things start getting beta but as long as that little bump is coming along that's the most important hey  . Stace congrats on the job love  that's fab news, very lucky lady u r   as for hat email, its in the atmosphere somewhere not long now PRAY HUG HUG.  Bubbles hello love HUG how r u? Gym? I'm so guilty haven't been in ages ages oooops. Mel good luck with the cake can't wait to see that pic, I'm terrible at backing I must say


----------



## staceyemma

How is everyone?

Well Ive got my dates... 

Start down reg on day 21 of my next period so around the 30th/31st August hopefully  
Amanda reckons egg collection 1st October... I think it'll be a few days before the 1st xx

Just hope my period comes on time now  

Exciting!!!! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

exciting news Stacey! You have some dates which is brilliant and something to look forward to

XX


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks jelly and Rome xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey's gonna make some eggies !!!             !!!!!!!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble I can ALWAYS count on you to make me smile   

Morning ladies looks like its going to be a sunny day and weekend woo hoo!!!


----------



## melloumaw

god morning ladies
so excited for you stacey honey
throwing it down with rain here urgh
wedding cake done,hope its good enough,it best be its taken me a week lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel   Im sure the cake will be loved is that it in the picture? Looks great!

Its dry here at the mo! xx


----------



## melloumaw

yep thats the cake in the profile,their theme is blue and ivory,the cake looks a bit more yellow in the photo tho
mel x


----------



## AmyHF

Ooh, that cake looks nice! very pretty and a darn sight better than it would look if I'd made it!

Stacey, soo pleased for you, hope your witch is more co-operative than mine!

AFM, my urine test showed the possible beginning signs of a water infection, so I'm on antibiotics as a precaution.   Been having slight cramps, more like occasional darting pains, which apparently is normal? So glad the morning sickness has gone though, was so bored of not having a cup of tea in the morning and being too scared to get up until I'd had two breadsticks, water and a ginger biscuit!


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, cramps are normal so don't worry. Sorry to hear bout your infection. Hope it clears up ASAP! 

Mel, that cake is FANTASTIC! Well done you!! Yum yum!

Been having Internet issues all day but seem to be sorted now, phew, what would we do without connection!! Lol

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Its the weekend ladies wahoooo dance clapping   Stace wahoooo u got dates and a plan  so so excited for u love.  always so good to have a plan, direction  Mel love the cake .    Amy so glad u r doin well and hope that infection clears up quick quick  jelly so glad internet up again? Was wonderin where u where How u doin love? Bubbles HUG HUG


----------



## AmyHF

TBH, if the doctor hadn't told me I wouldnt have known! I think she just wanted to get me on the tablets to make sure that it didnt develop into an infection.

Most of the time I've ignored the cramps, but I had one yesterday that was lightning fast but had me doubling over for the time it was there! I'm trying not to overanalyse everything at the moment, pestered Marcus into giving me a back rub tonight, and going for a nice wash and blow-dry tomorrow to try and chill. Feel the need for some pampering, so my mum is giving me a treatment next week, not sure what though.....


----------



## hopepaige

Wow Amy sounds lovely u lucky lady .  how many mths r u now?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, how are you my lovely? Looking forward to the weekend?  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey jelly yeah so happy its freeezzzing just want to snuggle up in bed. If I look over the mountains they r white with snow brrrrr.    What u up to the weekend?


----------



## Jelly.B

I love snow!!! Not much this weekend, lunch and dinner with friends but that's about it.
You?
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

The snow looks beautiful  but the cold is just brrr. Also our houses here don't have internal heating like in the uk its doesn't stay cold enough for long. So just heaters and WARM blankets   anyway goin for lunch with a friend tomorrow and then hubby playing gold on sun so ill just chill I think


----------



## hopepaige

Haha Golf not gold  its friday


----------



## AmyHF

I'm just over three months now, had my scan and am trying REALLY hard not to wave it around everywhere!

Also trying to be considerate of my sister in law who is upset because she has been trying for her second child for three months and isnt pregnant yet. She knows she needs to lose at least 2 stone and I've suggested some changes to her diet (less fat, cut out the booze, stop smoking etc) but she's still crying every month. Is it wrong of me to be not particurlarly symapthetic?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Amy - Glad to hear you got checked out and all is well (phew)  
Good to see you back on here  

Hope - Giant hugs love snow me, bit mad  

Mel - The cake looks beautifull, all your baking makes me want to adopt you as a family member lol most of me and DHs family drive us nuts so there's plenty of openings   

Other Ladies - Giant hugs people

AFM great news I can start end of next cycle (this time next month) have my list of added extra drugs so off to the GP see what I can flutter my eyelashes and get them to prescribe   This Bubble is ready to be a lean mean gym going eggy making fighting machine I will be pregnant by my birthday (end Nov) or I will eat a hat! xxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh bubble thats fab news doll.......... You do make me smile with you wit


----------



## AmyHF

Good luck bubble!


----------



## goldbunny

<thinks up list of suitable eating hats for bubble>

a witches hat! ha! very pointy. No, wait, i know, an easter bonnet! tasty! or....a cowboy hat! Not a magicians hat though, in case of rabbits.


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my beautiful ladies   

Hope you have all had an awesome weekend and ready for good old Monday  

Lou lou I see on your signature you are going for FET on Tuesday    so so exciting  wish you all the best and will be thinking of you.  

Bubbles WOW a mth  time is gonna fly u will see    when more a less are you expecting to start? sooooo exciting  

Stace how are you doing my angel? Keeping those spirits up just over a mth and it all starts happening   

Jelly how you doing? Hope you had a good time with your mates   

Mel how are you? Hope this weekend was fab and all went well   

Amy how are you doin? Hope you are getting beta with that infection and keeping well   

Rome how are you keeping?
Goldbunny how are you? Whats news on your side?
Everyone else big hugs  

AFM  im doing well keeping positive and have now booked for the 6 Aug for my tests. Told the lady at my clinic that if I phone to cancel again she must just say NO   so just gotta face my fears and go go go


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hope Paige - dont give up on your dream - it is great to see you feeling positive

How are my lovely ladies doing?

I am enjoying the weather but hayfeaver really bad


----------



## hopepaige

hey Rome 
thanks yeah i supose we will drive ourselves mad if we dont try be positive as much as we can hey   
Sorry about he hayfever how is passes fast  
how are you doing?
Where about do u stand now in your journey?


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi hope, yes going for FET tuesday..... Really nervous and excited at the same time  

Good on you for booking the tests hun sending you loads of PMA and best wishes!!! 

Hello rome... How you doing chick? Lovely bit of weather isn't it? And not before time either!!

Hi to everyone else..... I hope you have all had a fab weekend!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies   had a great weekend this weekend  
Hubby's interim payment came so we definitely have the money for the cycle xxx


Thinking of u all my lovely ladies every day


----------



## lou-lou12

That's fab news doll.... The clinic will soon be over run with little stacey embies


----------



## staceyemma

How are u feeling about this week Lou-lou  
 Im really excited for u! 

What a LOVELY day!


----------



## staceyemma

*Some days its ok to deal with some days it really hurts
Noone knows how I feel deep down... well maybe a few special friends know how I feel...
Im fed up of trying 
Fed up of thinking&#8230;my head hurts
Fed up of not being me anymore
Fed up thinking how a tiny little baby will make my life happy and feeling that until then I am sad
I hate knowing when my ovulation dates are and when I could test&#8230;
I hate knowing I could conceive naturally and then the let down every month I see that negative test
I hate that I am on this IVF rollercoaster and I cant get off until its over&#8230;. my head and my heart wont let me give up
Somedays I want to give up
To not want this anymore
Im fed up of hearing how Im young and it will happen
Yesterday isn't soon enough for me
I wish I could just switch off this strong wanting and needing in my head 
Some days I try to convince myself what a fab life I would have without being tied down&#8230;
Or is that just my way of dealing with it all
Fed up of being the only one with no children in my family circle
Seeeing drugged up mothers dragging their children around town&#8230;grrrr
I don't want to want this anymore&#8230;. so god... please let my head and my heart rest a bit
Wake me up when this nightmare is over!!!!*

The only shining light offering love and comfort is you my dear dear friends  I know the struggles you too have faced and yet are able to offer me your support and kindness... I truly believe our friendships will be lasting and meaningful. I wish you all the luck in the world from the deepest depths of my heart and I am here for all of you  - my precious *Jelly* always so kind and loving but there when a kick up the backside is needed (needed for me quite often) I pray every day your precious jelly bean will be safe and arrive safely for your to hold in your arms thank you for being there through my ups and downs...*Bubble * I can always count on you to make me smile and offer your kind support. Your laugh and positivity is infectious and its easy to see you are going to be a wonderful mother I really want this to work for you I understand when u say you want it to work for me more than yourself I understand that feeling because it's the same for me I want it to work for u more than myself!
*Mel * (the cake maker) thanks for your friendship and kindness and I'll be waiting right here when you decide to try for your little one.

*Lou lou * you are inspirational and ever so kind to me too I just know its written in the stars for you to be a mother soon darling just hang on in there I admire you. *Hopepaige* I know how failure breaks your heart and how hard it is to pick yourself back up again but take the leap again with us by your side. I just know if I met you in person you would be so lovely your messages are always heartfelt and kind.I am here with you every step. *Rome * I am proud of you that you have decided to take the leap again, I don't know you too well yet but can already gather what a lovely person you are. *Goldbunny* your time is coming I am here to offer any kind of support and I really hope it works for you really soon, you really do deserve to be a mother.I know how much you want it. *Gertie * you don't come on very often but meeting you was lovely you are such a lovely lady and I am really rooting for u!!! *Becky* you will be popping out pebbles soon and I cant wait to meet the little fella, thank you for your friendship from the very beginning.* Hjones*- My lovely lovely welsh buddy, I am so grateful to have you as a friend, I am so happy that you are pregnant you really really deserve happiness, you are a truly beautiful person inside and out and I cant wait to meet your little terror(s)

I know this might all be a bit sloppy for some but I just wanted you to all know I think about you all and to say we are definitely rocking the best thread on FF  

I want us to all meet up one day with our little ones and say 'WHAT ON EARTH WERE WE THINKING?!' *Stacey turns to Jelly* JELLY PASS ME THAT GLASS OF WINE!!!' LOL!!!!! 

HAVE A GREAT DAY LADIES!


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh stacey you have me in tears... How lovely!!!

You are such a truly truly amazing person!! You have been, and continue to be so so strong and such a wonderful friend to me and everyone else!!

We will soon be meeting up with little ones in tow and I for one cannot wait xxx 

You are going to be the most perfect mother.... Ur little ones will be truly blessed xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
such beautiful positivity and love coming from all directions
what a wonderful thread we are blessed to have met on
onwards and upwards, and we will reach those goals in the end
love to you all, im spending the school holidays spring cleaning either that or hiring a skip and just dumping it all lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, that was such a lovely post, bless you! You really do deserve the best  

Lou, glad to see you back and best of luck for tomorrow 

Hello to all you lovely ladies.

Feeling a bit poorly again so seen doc and got some antibiotics. Waiting a few more days tho, see if I get worse or better before taking them. 
Have a good evening girlies
Xxx


----------



## HJones0809

Now you've made me cry .... Biatch  love you lots stac xx get on those knees this week and do as I've told you pmsl!!! will be digging through my old kit to bring with me fri to spice things up for you! Lol x

Here for you always you know that xxx


----------



## goldbunny

big soppy kiss for stacey! everything you wrote i could have written - about how miserable the process is... i was supposed to phone the clinic today but i am putting off facing doing it... i just want to wake up pregnant not have to go through IVF again... but i must, i can't just 'give up'... 

big love to you all hope you had a good day x


----------



## hopepaige

Good morning .        Lou lou all the best today love. Will be thinkin of u lots next time we chat u will be PUPO lou lou  .    Jelly how r u feeling love. Hope u have a speedy recovery love HUG. Stacy u r truly an AMAZING lady. I got some wierd looks yesterday sitting at my desk with blood shot eyes. U bought tears to my eyes. That was beautiful and so so true  Hug. Have an awesome day everyone


----------



## AmyHF

Quick post, didnt finish the course of antibiotics, started getting some of the side effects listed, and as it was a weekend I couldnt get hold of the doctors. She gave me 12 tablets, and I took 9 of them, but when i started having an upset tummy I made the decision to stop, as I didnt know if it would have an effect on Bump, and plus I felt like crap!

Still no signs of any infection tho, and she did say it was just a precaution. I've got to give a sample in 2 weeks time for the midwife, so I'll see what comes back then.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun!


----------



## melloumaw

you do what you feel is best honey
wishing you well
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo lou lou is pupo     

saw you signature   so looks like all went well today   now the big 2ww   u just take care and lets   those embies are snuggling in tight


----------



## lou-lou12

Sure am  

Really hoping this little embie is going to behave in his/her new home and no trouble making


----------



## hopepaige

Sure he/she is snuggling in as we speak    keep all those   flowing.


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh i hope so..... we could all do with a "pick me up".......... we went from having loads of positive news on this thread to a run of bad luck   lets hope our luck is changing


----------



## hopepaige

this is your turn lou lou   
you are a huge inspiration to us all, your positive and not giving up no matter what.  
Ive been so scared recently to do tests cause of my fear of more bad news   but i no i cant plan my nxt transfer until they are done. U r a true example that I have to just keep going forward cause standing still wont get me anywhere.  

Lou lou   u are just that on our little thread here.  

All my beautiful ladies. We are a bit quiet here which is understandable but i no we are all strong and are NOT going to give up.  Her are some South African    to you all


----------



## lou-lou12

I am not going to sugar coat it and tell you it has been easy as it has been a million miles from that. But what will i achieve by giving up?? Some days i still long for the babies i have lost and my body aches (Literally) but on the good days (which are becoming more frequent) i put all my energy into getting what i want   and first and foremost that is to make my angel babies so proud of me by showing them how strong and brave i can be  

Take your time hun, you will do the tests when your ready, i know you will, because your strong and determined.... and any result you get, good or not so good, can only lead to you being more knowledgable for the next journey. sending you loads of hugs and PMA xxx


----------



## hopepaige

WOW u r just so strong. In ship shape condition for your little embie  HUG HUG.  Not only will your angels be proud but u can be SUPER proud of yourself :y HUG HUG.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies!

Lou - Our pupo princess   
Praying that lil sweetie is surveying it's new home as we speak ready to snuggle in tight! Wherever in the sky your little Angels are tonight I just know they're shining extra bright with love and happy wishes for you and your DH! Happier times are coming xxxxxxxxxxxx starting 8th August 2012

Hope- love you long time, our sunshine from the Southern Hemisphere   ^Sunny^  YOU WILL get these immune tests on the 6th or I will posts myself in a giant box all the way to wintery SA and take you to the clinic myself !     Just think once these pesky tests are done you can get back in the ring and hopefully a whole world closer to the world meeting baby Hope xxxxxxx

Stacey- your post is lovely! You do know how to make us blub some happy tears 
You've seem me through and understand all the second cycle wobble wobbles. Couldn't do it without you gun! One day we will be at that park with our LO's desperately thinking of ways to have a child free day  

Hjones- fab to hear you have joined the Bump Brigade!!! When's your six week??  Exciting times aheadx

Amy- glad you're feeling better chicken! Hope works less hassle too chick! Can't believe how quick time has gone seems like yesterday you were on your 2ww 

Jelly- hope you're feelin better soon giant hugs !!! If you need the antibiotics don't be afraid to take them the doctor would only prescribe safe stuff for bump  xxxxxx

Goldbunny- did you call chick! Come on out of limbo land for you


----------



## HJones0809

Hi all  

I don't pop in here very often  
Lou congratulations on being PUPO from one welsh girl to another I'm sending you big cariad cwtches xxx 

I had my scan today one beautiful sac with a strong little heartbeat - so amazed!!! We are thrilled  next scan isn't until 23rd August  

Sorry for lack of personals but I'm on my phone! Thinking and praying of you all 

Lots of love
Hannah xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello my fello welshy!!!

Congrats on the scan!!! Its lovely to have some good news! It gives us all some hope for our cycles!!


----------



## HJones0809

Your only bout half hour from me in fact my nan was born in EBV  - Stacey told me where you from lol!xx I'm not far from black wood xx


----------



## staceyemma

Git a bit of action last night   Im like a cat that got the cream this morning and after a peak yesterday another peak on my clear blue fertility monitor too this morning   

Im not classed as in wales Hereford is on the border boooo! I love the accent   and the people are amazing   went to barry on sunday it was fab had a good laugh  

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## lou-lou12

Ooooooh a fellow welsh cake!! Does this mean we will be travelling to hereford to see stace together??

Stace border schmorder who cares?? You can be wenglish..... Best of both!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol Wenglish love it  

Im all up for a trip to Wales ( I just invite myself along btw cause obvioulsy everyone wants to meet me   ) 
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble after a trip to wales you will want to be wenglish too


----------



## lou-lou12

and ofcourse we all want to meet you!!


----------



## hopepaige

And ill come flying in on my boeing from down under  hehe.


----------



## melloumaw

many congratz  to both Lou Lou and HJones
keeping everything crossed for you both
lots of positive vibes to you both
love and luck to all
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks mel.. How are you hun. Loving the cake it looks yummy  

Hope - Its a date.......


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello My Lovley ladies,

sorry not posted for a while, but hoping you have all been well.

Lou-lou - PUPO congratulations, roll on 8th Aug for your BFP   

Amy & H Jones, glad your scans have gone well 

Stacey - what you wrote the other day was so lovely, so thank you for that & roll on Sept

Bubbles - How are you my lovely, roll on Sept for you

Hope - get those tests done, as im the mother hen of the group you should always do what us oldies say  

mel - love that cake, i bet it was yummy, now i know who to ask when i need my christening cake doin

big hugs & kisses to everyone


----------



## lou-lou12

Woop woop mammas back!!!!

How are you my little pigeon pie? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Everyone is back!!!! Must be the sun


----------



## staceyemma

Wenglish hee hee! I love it!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hello my lovelies just popping on quickly to say hi ))) hope you are all doing well sorry I can't read back through all the posts.

Loulou - congrats again on being pupo we have everything crossed for you hunni )

Stace & bubble - you'll soon both be cycling together so excited for you both this is your time !!

Gertie - hoping you get your well deserved bfp soon hun all the bms on your new mattress ;-))

Hope & mel & Amy - hi ladies hope you are doing well

Jelly - how's you ? Hope bump is growing nicely is it this week you find out if team pink or blue?

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone 

Lots of love & hugs & baby dust to you all!!

Afm I'm growing nicely pebbles is a very active little boy and we are having a private scan later, always saud I wouldn't want 4d but I'm entitled to change my mind haha! 

Love you all I hope to be back soon

Xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Whoo hoo pebbles in 4D can't wait to see pics!!!

Welcome back becks!!!!!


----------



## HJones0809

Me and Stacey are meeting up Friday your all welcome to bunk off work and join us in symonds yatt!


----------



## staceyemma

can't wait Han   been ages since I saw u! 

Becky hope the scan goes well today   xxxx

Hey Gertie!!!


----------



## melloumaw

lovely to hear from you beckyboo was wondering how you were doing honey
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Look at our lil old thread waking up!   LOVE IT !!

Felling very uber excited now to see everyone in the same place again could just run up and down and all around so happy         

HJones- I'm off work Friday but sadly cleaning house and happily waiting for my druggies to come! 

Stace- If we go to Barry I really will feel like I'm on Gavin and Stacey!! 

Hope- Get that boeing sorted sister    ! what is the time diff with you and us all here ??

Gertie - You can be mummy hen here anytime!      so exciting all this return to FF 

Mel - Im back in Yorkshire November time I may have to work out where you are exactly and come for some cake lol   

LouLou- Sending you and your lil embie big snuggle in womb big smiles! (not that you yourself can snuggle in your own womb, that would be quite a trick      )

Everyone else : Ello Ello Ello! 

AFM : Clinic called I start Norethisteron on the 11th August for 10 days the its Stimm time !!!! EC first/Second week of Sept   this will be my time and I will get big giantly fat and very pregnant! I have decided so off to the gym tonight to celebrate my final few weeks of flying solo in this bod


----------



## Shoegirl10

Great news Bubbles!   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Rome - How's all with you hope the hayfever isnt giving you too much grief!  holidays now must be nice to have a rest from school ? xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here
The weather is lovely so enjoying myself  
How are you? Glad that you have some dates now with regards to your next cycle  
xx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubbles I am so so so so excited for you darling!   Amazing you are gettign started again and I won't be far behind u   You've been great to me and I will be here for you all the way  

It is great that everyone is posting except for Willowstar? Where are you!!!!   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay bubbles, good on ya babes


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Dont go making me cry little lady! I will always be there for you too you've become a very treasured friend and one I hope I will be laughing with in 50 years time as mad old ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel - Nerves will always be there BUT I need to be a mummy and this is the only way that might biologically happen so drugs in hand and moodswings under my belt I intend to charge at the doors of motherhood and they'd better let me in!


----------



## hopepaige

WOW WOW WOW I leave for a few hrs and wahoooooo everyone is back. So exciting to see everyone back. HUG HUG. Bubbles u have dates dancing clapping I'm so excited for u. This is your time definately  . Stace u r not far either  our little thread is brightening up HUGE   bubbles there is only 1hr differance, 2hr when u turn the clocks back. So not so bad  .  Becky hello my love so so happy to hear u and pebbles doin well.  Hjones hope your scan went well . My PUPO lou lou how u doin my love  HUG. Yes Gertie maama I hear u, hopepaige must go for tests    jelly where r u love Hope your feeling beta.  Mel and Rome how r u guys doin?  Well I'm about to go home now now so will pop in lata again. Enjoy the rest of your day and Soooooooooo happy to see all u lovely ladies HUG HUG


----------



## lou-lou12

Woop woop chicken soup.... We are well away today!!

Bubbles and stace.... NEARLY TIME yahooo

Hope - u heard mamma!! Get those tests done lady!! We will all be hear for you so don't be scared!! Xxxx

Hello rome how u doing lovely?? Xxx

Hi to everyone I'm getting all excited today I'm like a little puppy about the place


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lou- Lou after what you have been through you are a true inspiration 
I am so happy your are PUPO and right now I bet you little embies are making themselves at home   

i am    for you and sending you lots of     your way 
  
xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We Will soon be a thread full of dreams come true


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww thanks rome.... I have never been a quitter and have no intentions of giving up now!! We are in this for the long haul.... Xxx

Bubble you are sooo right (as always ) xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Evening ladies  
Wow, lots happening on this thread! So nice to see everyone back on here. 
Bubble, I'm so so excited for you!! Bring on the drugs lol.

I'm so over the moon to announce that we are having a boy!!   we are so happy!!!!  
As bubble and Stacey know, I have always wanted a boy, of course would have been happy either way but now it's all so real. 
Bubble, Stacey, thank you so much for your support last few days, well for some time now, all texts, I been thinking the worst for different reasons and been pretty low but scan now showing he is doing ever so well, couldn't be happier. You guys are truly the best! And you will both get there too! Just know it!

Hello to all you lovely ladies, have a great evening
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congratulations  great news xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations Jelly a little boy,im so pleased for you sweetie
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Rome and mel  

Hope you both are well  
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

So so happy for you jelly I'm glad you got to see little man!!!
Its ok no worries you've been there for me so much  
Hoping to pin down the hubby tonight for second peak day on my monitor! 

Five weeks til down reg begins for me so pretty close now! 

Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, happy   but make sure to be quiet...... Hehe  
Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm quiet   it was hubby I had to tell to ssshhhh Hee Hee it was a giggle xx
we turned the tv up!!! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

That really made me laugh Hahahahahaha


----------



## staceyemma

Loving the monitor tho it's really clear whats what xxx

So how does ur man feel about having a son xx


----------



## Jelly.B

That's good! Bring it on!!!! Will it be a 'good' day tomorrow too? Sneaky one in morning if so hehe

He's over the moon     hehe
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Whoop whoop Jellys having a boy!!!!          
Two little bouncing boys on this thread so far! Us women will be out numbered soon  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

We will have to have a 'girl' announcement soon


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooooo Jelly a huge congrats my love  hug hug dancing clapping   a little boy so so excited for u  I can't stop smiling for u


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks hope   how are you darling? Xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey I'm doin well, so motivating to see all these happy and positive vibes flowing on here  feels like there really is a chance my dreams can 1 day come true. .  Ladies we will all be called MOMMY 1 day  HUGS


----------



## Jelly.B

We all will   no doubt about it


----------



## staceyemma

Yes should be good day for bonking tomoro  
Xxx
Hi hope and bubble!


----------



## hopepaige

Go Stace go   with all the positive vibes flowing here love u got like almost 100% of becoming preggie stace  njoy and keep that TV on loud  haha


----------



## staceyemma

hope ur funny   xxx
Gotta go ladies it's THAT time  
Speak soon!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my ladies of awesome!!!
Woke up feeling good and singing away thought I'd share






Thought I'd share the song in my head  xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lou-lou12

Morning bubble  thanks for sharing it put a smile on my face 

Have a lovely day everyone..... Enjoy the sunshine!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Day 3 Lou Lou  ! excited and   for you and that little magic embie I'm on countdown with you   xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies TMI here apologies. 

I am currently 4 days into my pill break and started to spot Mon night and *bleed* on tuesday afternoon but all I'm really getting is clotted brown discharge no red blood and barely anything across 24 hours way less than a single pads worth (normally I'm a barriers burst 4 super duty pads in the day alone kind of girl) any ideas.... maybe im just empty after all those bleeds earlier during the pill popping process?? really dont want anything going ODD so close to my cycle


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning  

Maybe call your clinic bubble??

Nearly weekend  
Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubble call your clinic asap        xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone .  Bubble I agree with Jelly and Rome call your clinic. Rather be safe than sorry love HUG


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks ladies, have decided to give it overnight (just in case im just late getting going..) then if no mass exodus occurs i WILL call tomorrow as off for the day anyway so will be easier to wait for their advice, Im getting some pains .......maybe its just not ready yet lol


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is well & enjoying this lovely weather  

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

bit warm PHEWWWWW! 
Sat in my office BORED ! XXXX


----------



## staceyemma

Very Warm! Im baking   We're the top floor here so Im melting


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol poor Stace, Im being naughty and watching Jezza on my Iphone


----------



## Gertie5050

bubbles - is that Jezza uk or Jezza usa


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello beautifuls.... What a lush day 

Been for a gentle stroll with my friend although we spent most of the time in the cafe.....ooops!! 

Bubble I hope the bleeding either comes or goes... Or makes its bleeding mind up either way!!

Stacey... Well done on the jiggy gal!!

Gertie - hello mamma   

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

loulou i topped up your bubbles xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm melting housework   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So glad I'm off tomorrow  

What to call my box of drugs? Im thinking Morris .................


----------



## lou-lou12

Aw thank you bubble..... The last time I checked I only had 13 :O 

Becks I have been itching to do housework.... I'm quite sad as I love a bit of bleach hehe..... On strict orders from hubby though  

Feeling happy happy happy today


----------



## Guest

Morris is a great name!!
Step away from the housework Lou your not allowed ;-) I love doing mine I've been having a good spring clean this week  Nik only let me Hoover last week for the first time since January!!! I've really missed it he has been doing his best but it's just not up to standard haha. Although my living room is full of camping gear at the mo lol

Nearly the weekend lovelies

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, you said Morris....... I'm thinking Doris hehe


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

well off home in a mo! no internet at hotel (having some time with man) so will catch you all next week xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Have a lovely weekend bubble xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone  

Becky so nice to see you back on again love    you girls make me laugh wanting to do housework   no no its probally my worst job eva   Lou lou you take it easy girl no heavy work and no picking up       ( check me giving instructions    )

Stace howz the jiggy jiggies going  

Jelly whats news with you love?

Bubbles have a lovely weekend away   Morris   

hey Gertie how you keeping love 

hey rome   thanks for your chat earlier  

well hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy the sunshine over there cause its still freeeeezzzzzing down under here  
love you all lots and lots


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope - i confess i did actually rub the duster around yesterday and did ironing (5 items) DH came home from work, thought he was going to have a diva-like strop   But he never said a word so i though i had gotten away with it, until i woke up this morn and hubby is pegging washing out, then on his way out the door to work he shouts "if that washing on the line isnt in the ironing basket for me to do tonight there is going to be trouble" ooops 
We have a little thing in our house that as soon as the washing is dry we iron it. I hate having a full ironing basket.

How are you anyway hun?? Is it still fffrrrreeeeeeeeeeezin??

Stace and HJones I hope you have a lovely day today..... gutted i couldnt make it with you  

Bubble - isnt morris arriving today??

How are all the other lovely ladies today....... another lovely day!! Going to see sister act today in cardiff bay with a lady from work..... should be good!! Have a good friday everyone!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies hoping my mans swimmers managed to track down my egg so I can spend the IVF money on shoes   oooh I can dream   

Lou I will definitely be seeing you soon lovely   I promise!   Have fun watching sister act I bet it'll be fab!

Bubbles I hope you have a fantastic weekend away-enjoy!   Hope af gets going for you  

Jelly-Hope you and little baby boy bump are ok     Still excited for u    

Hjones- See you later    

Hopepaige- hope ur all wrapped up, its really warm over here (well for the UK!)
Making the most of it as think the storms and rain are coming in soon  

Becky-Im lucky that hubby is a domesticated man and amazingly is up to standard Im sure once Im preggers he'll be runnign around after me but I do kinda enjoy cleaning...sometimes   

Goldbunny- How are you? xx  

gertie- How u enjoying the weather is fab isnt it!!!!! hope ur ok  

rome- Hello darling hope all is well with u  

Im so glad its Friday!!! woo hoo I finish a bit earlier today  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, LOVE SHOES!!! Hehe, I haven't bought any new ones for ages, well, i don't count flip flops as shoes  
Have a great day today   lucky you for finishing early!

I love cleaning too   have done it through the whole cycle   but we are all different.

Swimming and acupuncture for me today  

Have a great day everyone xxxx

Ohh found a lush house in Oz on net,  with pool and everything. Wish I was there now so we could buy it lol  

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

oooh Jelly send me the link so I can have a nosey!!!!!  

Swimming and acupuncture sounds lovely   xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

how is everyone today, its friday!!!!!

Bubble- have a fab weekend away & hope that AF has finally decided what she wants to do

Lou - have a fab time at Sister act & step away from the housework as will have me to deal with as well as your hubby  

Stacey - yes keeping fingers crossed your hubbys swimmers are in the olympic spirit of things 

Hope - we will send you some of our lovely Weather   

Becky - cant believe Nik has finally let you do the hoovering, is he feelin well  

All my other fab ladies hope your all ok

xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Must be something in the UK air that u all love your house cleaning so much   its my worst job eva.  Lou lou u lucky girl enjoy being spoilt by hubby .  Stace praying those swimmers r  winning the gold medal  .  Njoy the day with Hjones.  Jelly enjoy your accu and swimming  I miss my pool so much but few mths and hope can get swimming again.   when r u moving love? Hey Gertie thanks love cause this place is terrible. White mountains this morning with the wind blowing as well  brrrrrr  thank goodness its FRIDAY wahooo half day  goin for a hair cut this afternoon  have an awesome day everyone HUG


----------



## Jelly.B

I will get man to send me the link and email you  
Need to get ready for acupuncture


----------



## staceyemma

gold medal   
C'mon swimmers          

I would do anything for it to work naturally, shave off my hair  , run naked through town  , eat no chocolate for a year   (that would be hard)


----------



## lou-lou12

Gertie - sorry mamma   i get bored with hubby in work all day i love a bit of cleaning hehe will let you know what sister act is like.... hope its really good as i have to go again sunday  

Hope - My hubby has always been really good with housework.... he has brought his daughter up alone since the age of 2 and we met when she was 6 (she will be 13 in sept   ) so he had to be domesticated really.... lucky me  

oh please lord    stacey will have a   naturally c'mon swimmers do ur thing


----------



## hopepaige

Haha stace sounds like a plan love  but the chocolate that one I don't no. If u love choc like I do  .    Lou lou I must admit I hate the housework but hubby does the cooking so can't complain. He should have been a chef I'm telling u  .


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope - send him over love.... my hubby cant cook for toffee!!.. if it doesnt go in the micro or oven he hasnt got the foggiest... he is also a fussy eater   he prefers what i call kids food like chicken nuggets and beans etc lol


----------



## Gertie5050

Lou - hun i know it is so boring being at home all day with doing to do, as much as we dont like housework it gives us something to do....yes sister act is supposed to be very good so let me know, your hubby sounds so amazing hun, you are so lucky to have him and of course him you .....although when i get pregnant this time i have told hubby i will not be doing any ironing, out of all the housework chores hate that one the most, will stick to light dusting & cooking he he 

Stacey - never give up hun, im keeping everything crossed for you, come on usain bolt sprinter swimmers!!!!!


----------



## Guest

It is so nice to Hoover again he did his best but never did the edges lol grrr

Sister act sounds fab I'm going to see dirty dancing in spring so looking forward to that  love musicals

I'm such a piggy just had a giant smartie cookie after my brekkie lol

Its Friday ))

I need to get out there and weed my borders but its a wee bit warm

Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

lou - what is your hubby like, i take it you do all the cooking then, my hubby used to be pants at cooking although in his defence he never did it as i did it all, but he had to learn to cook in mega quick time in dec after i had my op, so he is very good now. sometimes even better than me but dont tell him that.  

becky - how are you hun you go girl with hoover, how is my pebbles doin


----------



## Guest

Nik
Does all our cooking too I can cook but he enjoys it more than meso I let him lol

We are good thanks hunni popping into town after I've done the garden going for a mooch then meeting Nik when he finishes work and doing food shop how exciting lol. Not sure if I told you but at the scan the last said he's approx 2lb 4oz ). I've been getting cramp quite a bit but it's no biggie )

How are you gun ?

Morning everyone, bet you all thought you had rid of me ;-))

Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

nice weather for a mooch, i love food but hate food shopping silly i know, DH loves it thou,  hun it will be busy today as well end of month, but when you gotta go you gotto go  
you take it easy with the cramping. maybe pebbles is just stretching.... he is coming on well then hun, are you going to put your new scan photo on, as im sure we would all love to see it  

Love dirty dancing, which theatre you seeing it at

im good hun, glad its friday thou
xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Im finishing at 1pm thank god   xxv I hate food shoppin too too much effort lol


----------



## hopepaige

Becky we have missed u terribly so awesome to have u back  HUG I agree with Gertie I think we need a new pic   .  Dirty dancing ahhhh u r so lucky  that is my most fav movie of all time would love to see the musical  .    Seems we actually are all so blessed with such awesome dh weather cooking, cleaning shopping and dealing with all our emotions gotta love them


----------



## Gertie5050

finishin at 1pm, lucky you on this lovely day, im not finishing until 3.45pm


----------



## lou-lou12

Becky - hello hun.... i am going to see dirty dancing too in november   taking the step daughter to go see that... althought she told me 2 weeks ago she would have rathered go see nicki minaj.... i said nicki who?? haha

Gertie - Hubby is such an awkward eater... me and dss love meals such as lasagne, spag bol, curry etc.... dh would prefer a tin of raviolli and a peice of bread and butter   easy to please but sooooo boring!!! although we have had him trying new things lately and he has been surprised  

Stacey - i hate shopping of any kind..... food, clothing anything!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

That was obv meant to say dsd pmsl....... poor thing calling her a boy  

I have been having little niggles in my tum.... Its probably the cyclogest, I forgot what it does to you   But last night as i was getting into be i heard a pop coming from in my tummy..... It sounded so much like the sound i heard when my waters broke last time    and felt quite similar too....... Does anyone know if my uterus would be more sensitive now after losing the twins??


----------



## staceyemma

Lou lou Im afraid I dont know darling but that cyclogest stuff did all sorts to me u dont want to know... 
Chill out and relax lovely   stay away from google too   xx what time is sister act? 

Gertie- Im meeting my welsh buddy Hannah (Hjones) so finsihing early for more nattering time  
When we met up we needed the whole day really didnt we!   xxx


----------



## Guest

Woohoo for an early finish stace hope you have a lovely time )

Lou that made me laugh I thought to myself I'm sure she has a step daughter not a step son lol.. I'm not sure about the popping it's probably nothing try not to worry too much gun

Gertie we are going to stoke to see it, it's in Brum this month isn't it but when we booked I was having tx so wasn't sure what to do so opted for nect year ) cant wait!

Hope hello hun how are you doing?

Anyway lovelies I've done the garden now gonna get showered and head to town. Hoping the supermarket isn't too busy being as its daytime lol

Oh and I can't get a pic on here cos I'm on my phone lol

Have a fab weekend all

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Lou lou this 2ww makes our minds go crazy. I'm sure its nothing serious  HUG. Agree with stacey stay away from google. I must admit I lived on google in my 2ww and I ending up analyzing every twinge . Try relax my love ( hard I no ) hugs hugs. U got lots happening on the weekend, u goin to theatre and so lots to keep u smiling


----------



## staceyemma

45 minutes then I can finish for the day yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Happy weekend everyone. Enjoy and be good  except for stace  . Goin to get my hair done and then to chil


----------



## staceyemma

Im gonna be really naughty  

Happy weeekend lovelies!!!!


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - enjoy your bit of me time, having hair cut & chillin how lovely

lou - hun im sure there is nothing to worry about, but i do know how you feel, you will over analize evertyhing because of whats happened, but you will be ok   think i would prefer to see Dirty dancing than Nicki whats her name minaj, how to be young again    

stacey - have a lovely time with H jones, there is just not enough hours in the day to get all the nattering done  

Becky - oh pants forgot your on phone so no photo   & stoke is easier for you to get to than brum anyway, will you be taking pebbles with you  

have a good weekend my lovely ladies & hope the weather stays lovely

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Lou, the pop may have just been gas, I know when I was on the cyclogest it gave me really bad constipation. I think (hazily trying the remember biology lessons) that the intestines are ridged to move 'stuff' along, surely it might have just been a small pocket of gas squeezing further along? I still get all sorts of odd noises from my tummy and digestive system! Try to relax is all I can think of hun.

Just managed to load the scan picture, in doing so I lost my ticker and my signature but have managed to get them back with some help from the Tech Support thread!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Back from a fabulous Willy Wonka themed wedding and weekend away was bliss! 
Even bought a size 12 not 12/14 but 12 dress for the occasion   NOT so happy when after arriving at my parents (gifts in hand as a thanks for animal/house sitting) dad squeezed my side and proclaimed ''Hannah I thought you were going to the gym?, theres more than an inch to pinch there! *POKING MY SIDE* feel all that, you're bulging out..'' 

Well   diet is back on now!!!


----------



## AmyHF

And what did you're dad say when he came round after you smacking him 

Willy Wonka wedding? That sounds soooo fab! Was it Johnny Depp style or the original with the chap whose name escapes me at this moment?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Amy - lol that did make me giggle, I very CURTLY told him (whilst staring at his full term octuplets sized belly) that when he was down to inches instead of lorry tyres we would talk..... 
Love the scan one cute little wiggly LO you have there   did they give any hints on teams?    

Hope youre 100% better now too 
xxxx

p.s. wouldnt mind but at 5'10 Im not exactly an elephant even with the couple of extra stone I'm carrying


----------



## AmyHF

Ooh Bubble, I think you and I would get on VERY well on a night out with a few drinks in us! My dad came up to me several years ago (before DH and I got married, I think we'd been together about a month, may be 6 weeks) and poked me in the stomach, I told him to e careful he didnt give his grandchild a headache! Poor man nearly passed out!  

No, no clues but she did keep saying 'he'. Not sure if thats what she always says or if it was a slip of the tongue. I think she did say something about not being able to tell at that stage, especially as the little beggar just kept kicking it's legs and wasnt moving from its apparently very comfy spot!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol maybe once little one is safely here and tucked up you and me should hit the tiles   !

I remember going to tell my parents we'd got engadged (happened very quickly 3 months) us one side of the kitchen table and creature and the grump the other... When we'd told them we had BIG news, Dad asked if I'd broken the laptop and mum asked if I was pregnant lol slightly differeing concerns    

Not too long till your 5mnth scan hopefully LO will stay still legs akimbo so you can tell 
xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Sounds like a plan! We aren't going to find out the sex though, want there to be at least one surprise in all this!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

thats lovely (I'd be useless though too impatient for suprises lol) 
I hope LO keeps legs firmly crossed to avoid educated guesses then


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, wedding sounds fantastic!!!! Bet you all ad a fab time.
You are just perfect! Don't listen to dad!  

Amy, lovely pic  

Morning ladies

Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

hope everyone had a fab weekend, i did nothing whatsoever, just chilled with the hubby, how lazy are we  

Bubble - loving the pic xx

amy - Love the scan photo, you are very good waiting to find out the sex thou, i would be just be too impatient xx

Lou - my lovely  PUPO lady, how are you today

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Jelly   how's you man and bump?

Gertie - Lazy is a dirty word the right word is serene haha   xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good Morning!!!   xx 

I start my diet today I wanna lose one stone!!! So far I've had brown toast and a yoghurt. boring!
I stepped onto the scales and have put on nearly half a stone damn it! xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - You look fab as you are BUT I 100% understand sometimes we all feel a little better for being a few lbs lighter so behind you all the way chick! 

AFM: day 2 of meteformin and no runny poos   alls good xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Bubble  
Really finding it hard I am starving!!! xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

fruit can be filling when I'm actually being good I chop up pineapples grapes and clementimes into a fruit salad 1/2 bowl and im stuffed chuck a muller light yoghurt on top and happy days


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bubble85 said:



> fruit can be filling when I'm actually being good I chop up pineapples grapes and clementimes into a fruit salad 1/2 bowl and im stuffed chuck a muller light yoghurt on top and happy days


dont forget the magical.... banannnaaaaaa


----------



## Jelly.B

Keep away from bananas!! Makes your belly swollen ladies!  
I think you both look great! But yes, it's how you feel inside.  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly least I can blame the banannas for my pot belly then


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Jelly aiming to lose 8lbs....   not too drastic


----------



## Guest

Ooh love fruit salad! Bananas are good for you fill you up and are full of serotonin which makes you feel happy . Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So nice to see everyone back here!!!!!  

Off to the gym tonight for me, what's everyone else planning? Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Think it might be exercising for me and dreaming over the chocolate in the fridge     xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Drive over to the mids lol I'll take you gym!


----------



## Guest

I've got raspberry pavlova in the fridge mmmmm ;-)

Xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

i have a banana, not quite ripe yet  blame the hubby he chose it not me, but i have got melon & grape fruit salad, so will eat that instead. 

You ladies can do some gym work for me, i am soooo lazy, my idea of exercise is sitting on the sofa and giving my fingers a workout via the remote control  


xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I would have a cheek to eat any fruit today after the cooked breakfast we had this morning  ..... Tomorrow.... Ill start again tomorrow!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, I'm gymming it too, another swim for me  
Stacey, I find that I'm starving on diets too... Just keep snacking on good things   I'm trying to be super healthy too now, carrots all the way for me   
Hello Becky, hope scan was good  
Xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

mmmm yummy cooked breakfast, i know what i would prefer to eat ......  and it wouldnt be fruit   going to have pizza for tea tonight lush !!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Lou lou start again tomorrow   how are you?
Jelly- What are good things to snack on? Im not good with fruit...
bubble- maybe if I walked to you I would lose 8lbs!  
Gertie hello  
Becky   funny how food brings all the ladies out   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Me hungry


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, I'm not good with fruit either. When I used to do my yeast free diet I couldn't eat fruit (natural sugar) and since then I never really been a fan of it lol. But the diet really worked for me, made my skin look so healthy and got super flat tummy! I will be straight on this diet after birth! 
Rice cakes? Almonds are really good for you   I used to eat cucumber instead of fuit..... Carrots are great, even to dip in humours. Love houmous! 
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I like rice cakes and almonds  
I liek cooked carrots but not tried them raw  
What is humous made from? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Funny, I hate cooked ones but love them raw  

It's made of chickpeas, love it!! And good for you


----------



## staceyemma

hmmm I'll try it and let u know   
Having a chicken stir fry for tea with lots of vegetables so thats nice and healthy!
xxx

glad Mondays nearly over   its mine and hubbys 6 year anniversary this Thursday and have the day off. Not sure what to do yet. Think the weather is meant to be rubbish now isn't it?
x


----------



## Jelly.B

It's yummy  

Ohhh, congrats   sure you both have a lovely day no matter what you do   if weather nice, maybe home made picnic, bottle of wine..... Can you tell I love picnics haha
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh I could talk about food all day long it's one of my fave subjects lol. I used to be 19 stone lol

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey my beautiful ladies  

Missed you all today, man silly me i left my crapberry at home   ( felt so lost, funny how phones have become so important   ) you guys have become like my little family     work very strick on internet at work so couldnt even try that. Anyway you not gonna get rid of me that easily   

Amy love the pic love     how lovely you are gonna wait   you have such patience cause i would be far to inquisitive  
Bubbles sounds like you had a fab weekend   so your turned into the road and begun the journey    totally love  it  
Lou lou hows our PUPO lady doing   keeping those   flowing  
Jelly how you and your little bump doin? thanks for the pm  
Stace how are you love  
Mamma Gertie how are you love? 
Becky so lovely to see you back with us   how is pebbles doing? 
Rome where you love? 

See you are all doin the diet thing, well believe it or not but i started the diet thing today as well   very determined to  loose these flabs   bubbles i think our dads are just the same, my dad often tells me in a suttle way that maybe i should stay away from the chocolate for a while    suppose he is right but still its crap to hear it     we are beautiful dont you worry love  

well gonna make sure i have my phone in my pocket b4 i leave tomorrow and will def pop in  
have a good evening and sleep tight


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello hope.... How are you lovely??

No crapberry all day?? However did you manage?? Hehe


----------



## hopepaige

Lou I no as CRAP as it can be sometimes man I missed it today  was wonderin what u all where u p to  hehe.  How r u doin my love? U keeping yourself busy . I'm good just keeping strong


----------



## lou-lou12

I'm fab thanks hope.... Just hate waiting   been having a wobble the last few days may have to call the   soon hehe

you stay stong my girl.... sending you loads of hugs


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope your all glad Monday is out of the way.  

Stacey - Congratulations for thurs on your 6th Year anniversary, im sure whatever you do will be great !!!!

Hope - glad to see your back   dont leave home again without your crapberry    

Lou- my lovely, how are you today - stay away from   xxxxx

Becky - How are you hun - roll on saturday  

Bubble - how was the gym last night

Mel - how are you??

anyone else im missed hope you all ok too xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hello helloooo.  I remembered my crapberry   . How r u aLl doing h    Lou lou HUG u stay strong love u don't want me to send the SA police over there  . U r doing so well. HUG HUG.    Hey Gertie how r u love?


----------



## staceyemma

Morning girls!!!
Lookign to go away with hubby from thursday to sunday...any ideas? UK or  short flight cheap and cheerful? xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Of couse Stace come to South Africa love  HAHAHA. Congrats on your anniversary. Sorry don't no any places but sure u wiLl find the perfect place


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - have you tried icelolly.com supposed to be cheap or old english inns do really nice hotels & not badly priced, might give you some ideas where to travel to, i would just suggest anywhere in devon as always nice there or bornemouth, newquay, new forest xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, Cotswolds is lovely and very cute. There is a fab hotel called Hare and Hounds there, not sure on prices tho.....And not sure how far away that is from you. Lake district and Bath lovely too  
Xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies how are we all??

I'm being a right lazy moo vegging out watching the Olympics lol

Off out for a yummy Indian with my sis later cos I've got my glucose tolerance test tomorrow so have to fast after 9pm tonight :-((

Hope your all well

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Fill up until 9pm!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Becky Ive just realaised even tho you havent been on much recently you still have posted more than me! 2198! wow thats alot  

hoping my af turns up on 30th August/31 August the countdown begins until down reg


----------



## Guest

I intend to haha can't eat till tomorrow lunchtime in gonna feel
So Ill lol

maybe it's a good job I've not been posting then lol ;-))

Hopefully it won't come him and you'll get your natural bfp  when's it due?

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good Luck Stacey- are you on long or short protocol?
XX


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies hope your all well,
stacey i hope AF stays away and you get your natural BFP honey
becky hope pebbles is doing well and you of course
hiya rome 
love and luck to all our lovely ladies
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Rome it'll be long protocol again

Becky and mel I would love nothing more than a natural BFP.  

Xx I'm feeling very chilled out at the moment


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello my beautifuls

Well... AF is due today  been having some god awful pains.... Feels like someone is ripping my ribs apart... Not so much AF pains but more like the sort of pain you get when you do too much excercise and ache a bit.... But having a few sharp pains lower down and in back 

Hope you are all ok?? 

Praying thr witch stays away today.... Will be on knickerwatch alllll day!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LouLou we are all with you chicken stay away evil AF!!!     
Struggling to get on FF but only a text away if you need some silly bubble chatter for light relief!!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am praying for you Lou Lou
XXXXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Trying to write a AF go away song..... but when I sing it rains.... I will quietly cross everything and sing in my head instead


----------



## lou-lou12

Thank you rome 

Bubble - you sing away its raining here anyway


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou Lou in 6 days you will hopefully be looking at a possitive pee stick and I will be doing the ''happy bubble dance'' for all to see looking through my ground floor office main street window!!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Fair to say bubble.... You make me chuckle xx


----------



## hopepaige

Lou lou AF is not coming love cause those embies are snuggled inside  positive thinkin positive thinkin     when do your hpt arrive? R u gonna test this weekend? sunday  12dpet. Do that "bubble dance"


----------



## Gertie5050

good morning Ladies

AF stay away from Lou, thats an order from big Mamma  ^bigbad hope the pains have eased up today hun xx

Bubbles - do your bosses not realise you dont go to work to do their work but to talk to your friends on here    bubble needs more time so back off bosses.

its raining here to, where is the sun, puts everyone in such a good mood - although everyday is a sunny day with my FF friends xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

stay positive Lou Lou


----------



## lou-lou12

Oh ladies I'm finding all your king words and encouragement overwhelming today.... Thank you all so much!! I hope my little embie makes you all proud xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

lou - you make us all proud xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Clearly that was meant to say kind lol..... 

Hope I'm not sure when they will arrive hopefully today or tomorrow x

Gertie - thanks big mamma... Pain has eased off a bit today just aching under ribs xxx

Rome and bubble thanks girlies for the PMA xxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Mamma I have tears now :') xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I agree Gertie   lou lou u r a true example to us all that no matter what we must follow our dreams no matter what.  HUG HUG


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I am reading this thread with happy tears and lion king music in my head lol (always watch lion king when in need of a pick up even at 27) 

Loulou - whatever the result YOU and your embie have made us proud. You have shown so much strength and kindness and general all round amazingness, you're a prime example of light being found in even the darkest places and we bloody love you for it! As for that little embie I pray he/she is snuggling in tight but i KNOW whatever the result he/she brought back hope, and a little bit of love after your loss and whatever comes next that hope and love with be with you, inside your tummy tum tum forever like my three embies are in mine  

Even if the picture of my embie looks more like an xray of a bag of clementines


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww you ladies are too kind and I don't deserve it... I am only doing what I know you would all have the strength to do had it happened to you.... And it has happened to some of you... I am so pleased to be encouraged by amazing ladies like you lot of wild things!! 

You have me all teary today xx


----------



## Guest

Bubble that made me cry !! And it wasn't even for me lol. Such lovely words & all true!

Everything is crossed here for you Lou Lou

Hi everyone  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you all the best lou
dreams do come true
mel x


----------



## rach t

hiya girls how is everyone im so sorry i have not been on for a while well a while   but i havnt stopped thinking about you all   i am bit lost off were you all are now and hope you are all ok i will goe thro the post as much as i can as there is loads xxxxx

bubbles how are you i can see by a couple of the posts that you are still an amazing lady to everyone   xxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Just a little something to remember....

Failure isn't falling down... But refusing to get back up

G'night my lovelies xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!!! Woohoo Friday is here TFIF  

Rach - fabulous to see you back here chick! 3 days till your consent app then you'll have dates and tx plans!!!         so excited for you hun! sending oodles of possitive   your way! How are you feeling now it's so near 

Mel- How are you my lovely? the kids keeping occupied for you ? 

Loulou- luckily we all give each other a squirt of helium if we start to deflate   dont think any of could 'fail to get back up' we'd be forced to our feet and  rod inserted to keep us up  

My other ladies! I am feeling the happy waves here  

AFM: feeling a little better everyday sop hopefully body is getting used to the meteformin   off to help a pal paint her kitchen tonight after work then tomorrow will be a me day hubby is working in the am, then taking his nanna out for lunch then he's off out for the night (his friends birthday, we were both invited but his wife just left him so would feel a bit like kicking him in the teeth for us to go together)


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All 

Hope every one is good 
So glad it is Friday
How is everyone doing with their treatment so far?

Lou Lou hope your period has stayed away         

XX


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi rome how are you love?

No sign of AF yet  the witch stays away


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here 
 happy that AF has stayed away and long may that last        
xx


----------



## lou-lou12

I may do a sneaky test later... A lady on the fet thread had her transfer the day after me and her otd was today!! What you think ladies? X


----------



## melloumaw

morning all
bubbles the girls are occupied by me giving them chores lol,its the only time they tidy up the lazy little so and so's, cleaned the downstairs toilet out which is really the dogs house errrggghhh, the house actually resembles a house now lol
loulou you would have already missed a period by now so if it brings you comfort to test do so,but do it with the 8th in mind even a - can turn +
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks for the advice mel


----------



## hopepaige

Morning beautiful angels.  . Lou lou sooooOo happy that witch is far away, I have a feeling she is lost and not gonna come back for a maximum of  9mths  PRAY HUG POSITIVE VIBES. Agree with Mel keep an open mind. Follow your heart . . Mel glad u havin a good time with your girls 
Rome u go girl takin that nxt step  .  Bubbles u r just sOooo amazing always keep us so happy and positive with smiles on our faces HUG. HUG. Hey everyone else HAPPY FRIDAY wahhooooo.


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lou Lou - my advice is test on yout OTD  
x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Trust me chick I am NOT amazing I'm a regular nutcase just like the rest of the planet, I'm only this bubbly cause you girls make me feel like that  ! three more sleeps till your immunes sister! Bubble hasn't forgotted!!! then you will know what you need to know and be able to leap again with a ready mind and body    

Mel - Good on you for getting them doing some jobs! I saw a baby suit that had floor polisher microfibre legs and bits I will soooo be buying one of those   Baby can do the bum shufle and keep my floors sparkling clean 

LouLou -  do not pee on that stick!!!!!! Test date is test date for a reason and  you don't need any false wobbles ! xxxxxx

Rome - Whats new with you sweetie 


I'm really REALLy really peckish but at the same time don't fancy anything ... grr grumpy when unfed lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Well nutcase bubble u ALWAYS bring a smile to my face wheneva u post such motivating vibes    yeah got a call from my clinic this morning gotta be there 7am on monday. I'm actually feeling much beta about it all. I think hearing about all u ladies and your nxt steps makes me just wanna join u guys on the bus   .    Its ok to be peckish love. Its one of the ladies birthday here at work and she has bought some cake  yum yum. Its friday so I can have some


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope - welcome aboard the bus lovely!! Enjoy the cake. Me and my dsd made cakes tuesday. It was our first attempt without a packet hehe. They were lush we are going to attempt a birthday cake next week for hubby hmmm may not turn out so good but its the thought that counts hey? May need some tipe from Mel....

Bubble - take the compliments lady! You deserve them all! Your always happy and cheering us all up! Your simply bubblicious xx  

Will listen to you all and keep tests at bay until after the weekend!! (Well ill try anyway)


----------



## Gertie5050

hello ladies,

its friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hope everyone is well 

Lou - sooooo glad witch has stayed away, the talk i had with her must have worked!!!!   would love to say stay away from pee stick, but would be wrong of me as i know i would have done it before OTD, do whatever makes you happy hun 

Hope - glad you have deceided to join the moving on bus & hope all goes well with your tests on Monday, im sure they will  

Bubble - well what can i say about lovely bubble that hasnt been said time & time again, its your sense of fun & lovely comments time & time again that keeps us going !!!!

Mel - how are you, hope you have a nice relaxing weekend planned 

Rome - how are you? any plans for the weekend

AFM - got the dentist this afternoon, hate the dentist with a passion, im just a big girls blouse!!!


----------



## melloumaw

lou lou sandwich sponge 8 oz sr flour,8oz sugar,8oz butter 4 large eggs chuck in a big bowl use electric whisk till pale and fluffly. either divide mix in 2 sandwich tins or put all into 1 cake tin and cut in half when cooled slightly, gas 4-5 bout 1/2 hour or so. filling either jam,buttercream or chocolate philly. cover in either buttercream or melted chocolate
mel x


----------



## Guest

Hinlovelies

Lou Lou please trying not test early like bubs said they give you a date for a reason and I always think and thought when it was me that I wouldn't have believed the result either way if I had of tested early. Think that makes sense lol. I know it's hard but try to resist at least till after the weekend. Its looking good do far )


Hope everyone is well

Xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks mel, same ingredients as I used for my cupcakes only I used caster sugar, someone also told me to use half s/r flour and half corn flour. But I just used s/r

Will let you know how I get on lol

Gertie I will never last until wed. If I went by my otd from last time I would be testing tomorrow!! Still no AF... U scared the witch away yay!! 

Ladies no ringing pee stick police well not yet anyway xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loulou - get DH to hide the pee sticks thats what I did


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

7 days till DR !!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
*runs in circles*


----------



## melloumaw

if you can be bothered lou sift the flour it makes a huge difference
mel x
i've just finished making scones,and just waiting for my dough to rise for homemade bread
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Mmmmm homemade bread. Think I better try and make some of that 

Aaaaarrrgh bubble.... 7 days woop woop


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

love bread mel, white brown or speciality? xxxx

Lou - Its a good day


----------



## melloumaw

just white bubbles, lashings of butter as soon as i can handle the bread mmm, costs less than 50p a loaf.
thinking of trying pineapple flapjack,as well as the normal cherry,sultana and plain,it makes sense to do it all whilst the oven is on
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Please can I come live with you...


----------



## melloumaw

Bubble85 said:


> Mel - Please can I come live with you...


lol, hey its not professional and you'd have to be ready to fight for the bowl lol,oh and bunk up with a smelly 14 year old or the other 2 lol
but yeah why not the more the merrier
mel x


----------



## rach t

aw thanks bubbles its wed my app yeah i am excited and bit nervous too dont no why think because i have waited so long to start now its finally here i dnt no what i am goin to be like going through it all but i am happy   how are you feeling pleased you starting to feel a bit better are you back next week and what will happen then? and i dont think you are a nutcase i think you are a special lady just like everybody else you have kept people going by what i can see and always have such nice words to say   xxxxx

lou lou how u feeling hun hope you are ok and i agree with the girls to wait but then again i dont think i could   xxxx

everyone else how are things hope you are all doin ok xx

its lovely to be back and hopefully next week i will have some things to say more than i am waiting for such and such   xxxx


----------



## rach t

i dont no why the huh face came on i didnt put it there xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi Rach - Not long to appt..... my otd so hopefully a good day for us both!!

Feeling really nervous at the moment.... AF still hasn't come so thats a good sign i suppose xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Please stay positive only a few days left.
Have you been keeping your kidneys warm and going to acupuncture?
X  x x


----------



## rach t

lou lou yes i hope and pray its a realy good day for you and yes its a good sign try and relax and think positive xx

hi rome how are you xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

hi Rach - all good my end enjoying being a lady of leisure as on holidays until mid september!!

All Ok with you?

have a lovely weekend ladies and thinking of those of you having treatment                     

XX


----------



## rach t

sum nice off for you rome enjoy it you going anywhere on your hols? i am fine yeah iv got my consent app on wed so hopefully get started xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

That's great news!
i am going away end of the month  
XX


----------



## rach t

were are you off to rome wish i was goin away didnt want to book anywere incase hospital give us an appoinment then maybe go to lodge with hottup for couple of days take my lab diesel xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

going to Italy end of the month - just a few days over the Bank Holiday 
Are you waiting for IVF treatment on the NHS or private?
XX


----------



## rach t

we have got it on the nhs just need to give them our consent forms on wed then can get started xx i would like to go to italy xx
how are you with things xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey lovely ladies just want you to know that I'm thinking of you all I'm grateful to have the support off each and every one of you xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello stace. Not long now chick before you start. I hope you had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

My lovely ladies it was a BFP for me this morn... Cb digi says preg 2-3 weeks... To say I am scared is the understatement of the century...

Will never be able to thank you all enough!! You have all been so supportive I could never have got through it without you...

P.s I apologise for testing early  xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Lou - Big Congratulations my lovely, you so deserve it & to be scared is only normal. But just take each day as it comes and more importantly just enjoy being pregnant     

xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thank you mamma   my little angel babies are looking down on me and helping me through this journey xx


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Lou Lou and we're all praying for you xxx

Dear God please keep Lou lou and her ittle bean safe  
Please watch over them both 
She is a dear dear friend of ours 
Grow little bean grow!!!   

Amen


----------



## Shoegirl10

Big congratulations Lou Lou
^pray   that they are safe 
xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Amen stace    xxx

Thank you rome!!    xxx


----------



## rach t

congratulations lou lou xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thank you rach


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

A bright new possitvely positive new surge here on our lil old thread!! Long may it last 
LouLou- words and Shreiking and Cheshire cat smiling here all for you and your lil passenger    

Hope- test day today my amazing SA sunshine   we are all with you in spirit today for those tests! If you need a virtual cuddle while waiting send me a PM, once I'd gotten my head around my results I felt so so positive about having that knowledge to help me move forwards xxxxx

Stacey - bloody love you lass!! 

Rach - have a fab day only two more sleeps ( I think I'm abit over excited for you lol) I promise all will be fine and we will all be there 1000% to offer advice laughter and glimpses to our shared insanity !! Looks like you me and Stace will all be super close cycle wise xxxxxxx

Ally other ladies I love you lots but typin on iPhone so will be back later to post some more!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies I'm laughing my head off at a comedy song link sent to me had to share it with you! 
You'll either laugh or find it too weird but very funny. 
Laughter is food for the soul 






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope - thinking of you today hun, I hope all goes well xxx


----------



## rach t

hi bubbles its housewrk day for me 2day iv had a nice walk along the riverside this morning with the dog and thank you eee 2 more sleeps  yeah i think we will be hopefull enjoy your day xxx


----------



## rach t

haha i watched it didnt no what to fink at 1st but was funny and weird lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

Sill giggling at those videos bubble xxx
Hi Rach you're signing consents soon then? Any idea when they may get u started? Xxx
Morning everyone else Becky, bubble, jelly, hope, Rome, gold bunny, Amy, mel  
Xxx


----------



## rach t

hi stacemma how are you yeah iv got them now to fill in and sign and take along with me on wed hopefully plan everything and start xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

the song was sent by a friend as made her laugh/reminded her last halloween hubby was doing the creep in York down the street on the way to a ghost hunt little kids were laughing at him (which just spured him on)   xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - will be thinking of you today, fingers crossed it goes well xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi gertie hope ur ok  
Rach how exciting xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey im ok hun, how are you, what did you end up doing for your anniversary
xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Eating minging left over pasta euurggh where's the chocolate cake when you need it! ? ! Xxx


----------



## rach t

ha bubbles bet he looked funny tho xx


----------



## AmyHF

Lou, CONGRATULATIONS!! Stay   hun, it's normal to be a bit scared! Although part of me is still waiting for them to say there has been a mistake! I thought it would sink in at the 7 week scan, nope. The 12 week? Nope. hearing the heartbeat? Still nope! At the moment I reckon it'll sink in when I realise I have to take this screaming thing home and look after it! Either that or when it starts kicking me and using my bladder as a bouncy castle!

Hope all you other ladies are ok!


----------



## melloumaw

massive congratz to you lou,
even tho we are both sterilsed i did a HPT due to how i've been feeling this last week(well you never know lol) it was obviously negative
no i have a water and kidney infection so instead of 3 days anti biotics i get a full week yay me
anyway sending much love to all our pregnant ladies,and much much luck and love to those still waiting
love melx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Big hugs chick hope you feel 100% soon   pants being poorly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles,how are things with you? hope your well
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Alls good Mel  day off tommorow and adventures sorting through the junk in the kitchen to be had  
I may just pretend to be a pirate and sit among the mess (my treasure) untill DH comes home lol


----------



## goldbunny

<sneaks in, eating a choc ice>

arrr, let's have a pirate treasure party, me hearties! plenty of loot (mess) for all! arrrrrrh!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Return of the Golbunny !!!      how are you chick? Any new developments ? Xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Mel - I hope your feeling better soon hun xx

Hello goldbunny. How you doing chick? Xx


----------



## goldbunny

no news at all darlings sorry, i have been lurking on account of the total lack of newsness and the fact i am still managing to keep my head in the sand and find excuses not to phone the clinic, having said that, part of my reluctance is because AF has vanished again, it's been 41 days i think, ridiculous!, no idea when i will get to go again on ivf, mostly i am swinging through the mood jungle between trees of 'everything will be fine so i don't need to do anything' and trees of 'everything's a disaster and there's no point doing anything'... result, procrastination.... trouble is until i get AF i don't think there's anything to be done anyway. 

hope you're all superduper and all that jazz. sorry for lack of personals i just haven't read back properly so i'm all out of synch. 

xx gb


----------



## goldbunny

oh and i tested (bfn) on what i thought was day 26 and we'd already abandoned the BMS by then since i thought i was going to get AF any day so i don't think i'm preg, especially as i have absolutely no symptoms except for being a bit argumentative. i daren't test again because i can't face another 'no'... last AF was 48 days so i shall have to hang on for another week see if it shows up by then. maybe it will.


----------



## hopepaige

Hello everyone

Hope your all well and taking it easy  
Lou lou once again yahoo for you my love   
Jelly hope you enjoyed your swimming and keep packing girl   
GB keep strong love, its so hard but we just gotta keep the faith and Neva give up   
Stace hey there hope your enjoying your time with dh    
Bubbles bubbles    hope your doing well and keepin those preparations going   not long now     
Mel shame love sending you lots of get beta soon   drink lots and water and keep healthy.
Amy understandable how you feel but telling you one thing  ITS REAL   u r preggies  
Gertie how are things looking for you love? how are you doing?
Rach how are you? Any news updates?
Rome how are you doing? 
Becky hey hey  

Hope your all well, im freeezzing down here, had snow today so headed home early and now in bed trying to stay WARM.
All went well yesterday   Was a bit uncomfortable and had a bit of bleeding since but doctor says all looked ok and so now awaite my results which should have by the end of this week or early next  
My doctor and the nurses had a good laugh at me as i got onto the bed ready for the go ahead i looked up and asked if it was true that i wasnt having tests but that they were doing FET from my embies  we had a good giggle and suppose it relaxed me a bit  i really am blessed to have such lovely ladies oh and my guni at my clinic  
Well beta turn off now and try get some sleep in   sending you all   Sleep tight


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies !!
Goldbunny - we all have days where a pee stick seems like a good idea   CALL THE CLINIC though woman! come on shake that behind and jump on board, waiting won't get you any closer, you hated being kept waiting by nhs, so dont hold yourself back ! *Takes your hand* Come on we'll jump this crazy cycle 2 together!!!!!    

Hope - You are one lucky lady for results to be so quick!!!! mine were 3 1/2 weeks!   soon be ready to get that BFP   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s. Hope were your immune tests partially internal ? all mine were bloods no ground zero poking imvolved.


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Bubbles how r u doin? Yip I had the internal oking around  had bloods as well ( extra poking ).  How r things with u and your nxt cycle


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Alls good here hun, Just another 3 sleeps till DR and bout 14/16 sleeps till Stimms  Gym tonight! NEED to go so bad between the wedding/being ill after starting tablets I havent been to the gym for almost 2 weeks (tried last week but left after 5 mins due to stomach cramps, which thank god only lasted the first few days) I won't be going during stimms or after EC so trying to get the most out of it now/for the next two weeks


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how is things xxx

appointment went realy well 2day i start on saturday iv got all my drugs ect so excited now and bit scared too hated injecting infront of the nurse i was shaking lol xxx

bubble wots the date for you to start stimms xxx


----------



## staceyemma

mmm Mr Kipling French fancies and Twix Caramel Slices....   naughty me needs to get to the gym! xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi everyone

Great news about those of you starting your next cycle
   that  you get your BFP

Lou Lou hope all is well with you 
XX


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi rome. I'm good thank you chick how you doing? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies how are we all    

My af arrived on time so looks like I will be starting my down reg injections on the 30th August  

Egg collection is estimated to be the 1st October, I then have this week off as sick leave approved by my boss   then on the 10th October Im off to Majorca for 8 nights. I will be flying back on OTD the 18th! xxx scary sacry stuff I really thought being away the second week of 2ww would be what I need.

Im feeling pretty calm about it all at the moment  xxx
Bubbles me and u will be bump buddies before u know it  

I could never have gotten through this all without you all love u loads xxx

Jelly, Lou lou, Hope, Gertie, Mel, Rome, Amy, Becky, rach, goldbunny


----------



## Shoegirl10

that is great news Stacey!!

Are they happy for you to fly during 2ww?

X


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace that's fabulous news!!!!!!   !!!!!!    
Feeling so happy for you right now!!!!!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

brill news stacey
fingers crossed for you honey
morning lovelies
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Great news Stacey     super excited for you  
Know we been texting a bit but don't worry re flying, LOADS of ppl do it, remember also, ppl ha tx abroad and fly after. Do what suit you ok  

Hello to all you ladies, IT'S FRIDAY! Have a great weekend everyone xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks girls xxx 
Haven't asked about flying but I'm not gonna tip toe around like I did last time nearly drove myself mad.
I questioned so much I did last time I was obsessing too much xxx
This time I'm taking a different approach do the things I love  I love my holidays and I'll be really happy away xx I'm going somewhere I know really well so I can just chill with my iPod, read a good book and even get a massage  

Clinic have emailed...my schedule will be in the post soon!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds fab Stacey!!!   very happy for you, and yes relax relax relax   but be careful with massage tho... Certain oils are not good in pregnancy. I had a massage, but just left the stomach area alone  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sooo exciting!!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Woo hoo!!!! Yay for stacey starting tx!!! 

And another yay for earl on his eviction!!!

Hi lovelies what a lush day  

Hubbas birthday today he's all the 4's... 44  .... He is always grumpy on his birthday as he hates getting old as it reminds him of how much older he is than me  I think he's just jealous myself hehe xx


----------



## melloumaw

yay loulou cakes looks lovely,how can he be grumpy with a cake like  that


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks mel ... He loves the cake but hates getting old, he worries about leaving me on my own  ahh bless xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

just tell him by the time he's old enough to leave you alone he probably wont remember being married and you'll be with a toyboy skiing the alps   (I'm evil I know) DH is only 4 years older than me and I constantly wind him up with when you're gone my second husbnad will be.....  

p.s. please post me some cake


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm officially at the beginning of an (albeit still rather upbeat) freakout! Tomorrow I start DR, I've been *useless* with my vitamins and pretty much living off shreddies as meteformin has put me off eating/lowered my apetite so much possitive vibes this way please before I run for the hills with a back pack of shreddies and big bowl of denial!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

They may actually scan my ovaries after stimming and see only litte square shreddies instead of eggs .....


----------



## melloumaw

bless bubbles sending you many positive squares of goodness errrmmm i mean positivity lol


----------



## melloumaw

loulou my DH never ages on a birthday he stays 34,its the age he felt "at his best" so he is staying there.so next year i will be a year older than him which he thinks is great, even the kids write happy 34th on his cards


----------



## lou-lou12

Hehe bubble. He told my once he would be happy for me to find someone else when he dies because he wouldn't want me to be on my own, to which I replied if I go before u don't u DARE think you can marry someone else coz I will haunt u 

Would happily send you cake hun, but I'm afraid the postie will take a sniff and pinch it  maybe I can make one for our meet 

Mel that sounds like a good idea!!!! My hubby doesn't look 44 either so could probably get away with it. No1 even realises there is 17 years between us, doesn't say much for me 

Bubbles your eggies will be fine!!! I haven't taken vits for either of my cycles. I'm a bit of a vitaminphobic (new word  )


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Lou! Weird how the final days before tx you worry about things!   will see them in about two weeks so will wave/judge their similarity to shreddies then!! Lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Have your clinic given you a date for your 6 week scan?


----------



## lou-lou12

They will be fine.... Can just see it now instead of round looking follies on the scan bubble will have square  

Scan will be 29th august   3ww now!! So will be pooping myself until then!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

bless it will fly by! I will keep you bemused and busy with tales of stimms and side effects.


----------



## lou-lou12

Your tales never fail to make me chuckle


----------



## goldbunny

af finally put in an appearance in the early hours, didn't get much sleep.
paced about the place all morning worrying about phoning the clinic, finally managed to do it at lunchtime, just had a call back.... apparently i can cycle again this month if i want to and scans etc look ok so i have to go in tomorrow 11th for FSH blood test and then an antral follicle scan (oh, what joy) probably next friday and if things look ok i might be downregging 31st august which would be about in line with stacey (high fives stacey) i think. all scary!xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Fab news goldbunny!!!! Its all going on at the moment   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny that is awesomasaurus!!!!!       

The girls are back in town is playing in my mind  !


----------



## Shoegirl10

congratulation GB & Bubbles on your next treatment
sending you both  ^hugme    and    
XX


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how are you all today xxx


----------



## staceyemma

WOOOOO!!! HIGH FIVE GOLDBUNNY!!!!   GREAT NEWS!!!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

HELLO EVERYONE 

Just got home earlier after a lovely weekend away. Was a bank holiday here on Friday so dh treated us to a relaxing weekend away . 
Was just a fab time to get away from everyday life  Stayed in a lovely hotel and I did some shopping   what us ladies just love    was so lovely to just have dh all to myself   
now its back to good old Monday tomorrow   oh well 

But enough about that   OMG could not believe the all the happenings here    its all happening here again so so fab   
Bubbles your big d/r has started howz it going     its all happening     
Stacey and Goldbunny yahoooo for that witch   its go go go for you guys  

lou lou how are you keeping?    So so happy for you and your dh  
Jelly howz the packing going 
mel, rome, gertie, rach, becky, amy and willow hope your all well


----------



## Shoegirl10

Afternoon everyone
Hope everyone is having a great weekend. For you ladies who are on your next cycle hope all is going well

         
x


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone hope all is ok xx

hi hope hows things xx

rome hiya how are you xx

bubbles hiya how you getting on xxx

everyone else how are you al xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Rach

im good and you 
howz the injections going? u started this weekend didnt you


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here rach - how is all going for you?
Hope injections are going well
XX


----------



## rach t

hope i am fine eee yes finally   did my 1st injection last nite just done one before how are things goin with you now xxx

rome yes sting abit and stand for a while before i can push in lol you have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey rach i must say those injections where my worst but dh always made a bit of a joke at the time to try relax me a bit.
think of sometimes happy to try distract yourself   easier said than done i no  
im ok thanks just waiting for my results this week   and then shall see whats nxt. mixture of emotions right now  
but so much happening here with all my lovely ladies


----------



## lou-lou12

Think of the syringe as being full of hope rather than medication. It used to help me  

I hope you are all ok?

Hope -  your weekend sounded lovely 

Rome - hi chick how's it going?

Rach - hello there.... I hope the injections aren't too sore for you x

Hello everyone else  I hope you are all having a good weekend (what's left of it)


----------



## Shoegirl10

Doing the injections didnt bother me in fact my husband injected me and I just got on with it 
I remember the menopur stinging and the buserelin making me tired but the Gonal F was fine (in fact it gave  me lots of energy!!)

How many trigger injections did you take?
XX


----------



## rach t

hope what will your result give you? iv woke up with bad head this morning dont no if its of dr xx

lou lou hiya how are you when is your scan? yeah they sting abit and yeah just think off hope instead i will do that   xx

rome sorry what do you mean trigger injections xxx


----------



## melloumaw

good afternoon ladies
hope you are all well and enjoying the decent weather
love to all
mel x


----------



## rach t

hiya mel how are you xx

everyone else how you all doing xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my lovely ladies  

Pretty quiet here at the moment but i no your all doing fine and keeping it safe   sending you all loads and loads of   and good old SA


----------



## rach t

hiya hope sending loads of love to you too xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Any news Hope?? Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovely ladies
I have decided to take a break from IVF/treatment for a while.
Me and hubby have had serious arguments over the weekend- all sorted now after a long chat until 5am this morning!  but delaying treatment at the moment is for the best.

My life has been consumed by treatment etc (recognised by me) and I haven't cared about anything much else.

Me and hubby have agreed to see what happens naturally until next June. I've been umming and ahhhing about this next cycle but I just cant do it right now  . If we need to return to IVF we will do it. Im going to have an HSG soon (on the NHS) to check if my tubes are clear if so theres no reason why would shouldn't give it a go naturally for a while.

I want to be back to me   happy fun Stacey, I'd become a nag and a bore thinking about follicles and menopur   I miss being me  

Having a baby isn't THAT important to me that it should consume my whole life.  hubby seems really keen to carry on with treatment but I've said no...I need a breather   reassess and launch myself back into the world happier and better prepared.

I have 4 beautiful nephews I can have stay over anytime.  
I love having them stay with me (they are nice to give back tho   )

I love my hubby and there are a few issues to be sorted there before thinking about treatment again
Im gonna get drunk if I want, let my hair down have a few holidays and who knows it may happen on its own anyway.  

I know enough about IVF and my options for the future. A journey I dont regret.

I will still of course chat to u all and check in on u   Ive made some amazing friends here and I wish you all the best.    

xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Stace - you know what's best hun..... And whatever you decide to do now or in the future, you have my support 100%


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Stace my love I'm so sorry for all your heartache. This journey is so hard I no  HUG. But u have the right positive attitude and that just awesome  we here on ff r here for u no matter what


----------



## rach t

aw stace you know what is best for you so if taking time away is then go for it like you said let ur hair and get drunk   then do it enjoy some time with your hubby and have fun and yes maybe u will fall naturally u never know i hope you and your hubby are ok and enjoy some quality time 2gether it does take over your life people say to me well you have one you should be grateful and i am but once you have started trying it does take over hope you are ok and go have some fun girl   you deserve it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Knew u ladies would be fab thanks so much xx  
Rach you're right it does take over   xxx

Lou lou- Thansk darling xxx
Hope- Yes it is hard I just  feel like screaming really loud at the moment   I need a break  


xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - You'd better have a drink for me! you need to have double the fun to make up for me missing out


----------



## rach t

add one for me aswell xxx


----------



## melloumaw

well done stacey
i was devastated when DH said wait 2 years but i know its for the best long term
you never know darling once you relax and get the real stacey back things may just happen how you want them to
i wish you all the luck in world sweetie
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

I'm joining as well .  Bubbles and Rach how r u guys doin with your d\r.  Hey Mel


----------



## rach t

hiya hope fine yeah how are you not long till ur follow up its the 1st of sept isnt it xx 

hiya mel xx

bubbles   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel   you may be right   xx

I'll have a drink for u Hope, Rach and Bubble any preferences?   xxx

The real Stacey I miss   she had fun and planned things not hangin around waiting to start IVF and pinning all my happiness on it...

xxxx 

It works for most couples hey...go out get drunk not realise it and bam theyre up the duff! thats what'll happen for me    

Jellly thanks for everything you've been amazing as always   xxx
Bubbles not long til u get that BFP darlin I will be the happiest person in the world the day u get ur BFP  

xxx


----------



## rach t

u never know stace   xx and red wine please soft and fruity lol xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace u have a drink u enjoy and name it the HOPE drink   enjoy and so so true have all our drinks on the same evening and then take hubby hand and head on home and the rest will be history   .          Afm.  Yeah clinic phoned and said all was ok I don't need to worry and that doctor will go ova everything at my follow up appointment only on 1st sep. ? Omg do they not understand how much waiting we have to do in this journey. I guess if it was anything serious they would have not left it till my appointment. ?


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Stacey my darling... I love you too bits, you are such an incredible person, always always remember that! Only you know what is best going forward. Here for you anytime      

Sorry I haven't been on for ages but have been thinking of you all  
All my time has been going to sorting out move down under, actually starting to feel quite real   all flights has been booked, (thank god for business class   ) and all furniture and cars has a shipping date!!! Feeling soooo tired too from all this lol, oh well.. Then weekends are spent catching up with as many ppl as possible before we leave, no wonder I'm tired really  

Anyway, hello to all of you, sending lots of hugs!!
Rach and Bubble, hope all going good so far for you both xxx
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## melloumaw

jelly hi love,cant believe your 1/2 way already
hope your all doing well
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya Mel, I know, scary lol, felt my first tiny kick yesterday  

How are you Hun? Hope you well
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ahhhh Jelly love how exciting I'm smiling from ear to ear   must have been amazing  so real  maybe he is getting excited to be moving to aussie as well  .  Besides the packing and moving u doin well?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, glad tests all clear for you   fab fab fab 

I'm doing well sweetie, just such a long list of things to sort lol   don't think I be doing a move like this again hehe so hope I be happy there  
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly I'm sure u r gonna love it  alot of friends that have moved there and just love it  and your goin straight into summer  even beta   .


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Any news love ?? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ladies big love from me xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Bubbles.  Yeah clinic phoned and said all was ok I don't need to worry and that doctor will go ova everything at my follow up appointment only on 1st sep. ? Omg do they not understand how much waiting we have to do in this journey. I guess if it was anything serious they would have not left it till my appointment.    How r u love What's happening with u?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sounds like no news is good news   Roll on Sept 1st.

I'm fine bit fed up, two days before I began DR i started getting a dull ache like ov or af and just stayed that way achey and bloated so much more tired this time around but maybe thats the other tablets, 5 days in so 5 to go  xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ahh bubbles u take it easy. U r NO 1 now. 5 sleeps left. I must say the 1 bonus of not been able to do ec is I don't have to go thru d\r but still would be nice if I could use fresh eggies. Well frozen ones will just have to do there job .


----------



## melloumaw

oh jelly its magic to feel them, wait till you start seeing little feet outlines pushing against you,it freaked me out the 1st time,like something outta alien lol
im not too bad my kidney infection is still there in the background but i had an allergic reaction to antiB's so doc said to stop em see how it went, reaction was throwing up and passing out,not good for the girls to see
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh mel,sending you loads of hugs   how awful for you   hope you feel better soon lovely
Xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

hiya jelly how are u with pregnancy hope you enjoy aussie you have been busy xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hello  

Its almost friday     its starting to slowy warm up during the day   so gonna try catch a bit of a tan this weekend  

hope your all well   and keeping strong   
take it easy, relax and neva forget how important "YOU" are


----------



## rach t

hiya hope how are you today enjoy the weekend we goin to alnwick garden and castle on sunday carnt wait looks lovely xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hi rach sounds beautiful love. Always so many lovely places to go to in the UK  enjoy. How is the d\r goin? Do u have any idea when ec might ne?


----------



## rach t

its goin fine yeah used to it now   i just go up and get on with it i did get dh to come with me its booked in 4 the 17th sep as now xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies ladies hello hello hello!!! Here we are nearly the weekend yay for Friday!! 

Rach- castle and gardens sound lush  trying to convince man to tke me camping next weekend to York I will be stunning but jabbing in a tent isn't a problem for me  

Hope - my SA pot of Amazingness! Big hugs


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies, 

Happy Friday   hope you all have a lovely weekend  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Hope you are all doing well
Have a great start to the weekend  
XX


----------



## melloumaw

have a nice relaxing weekend ladies,here's hoping the sun shines brightly upon you
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello My Lovely Ladies,

Hope your all well, where is the sun today  

as long as its sunny/dry tomorrow i will be more than happy as its our 5th wedding Anniversary to the exact day & Date, so super excited, going to the peak district, its hard to believe that 5 years ago i was soooo exicted & really really happy to be marrying my darling husband. He's simply the BEST!!!!    

Sorry for my mushiness - must be by hormones

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have a fabulous wedding anniversary xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope you're all ok ladies  
Had a crap day today my mums African grey parrot is critically ill and my hubby has been nursing him all day  
I think he's going to die and my mum is absolutely devastated not nice seeing my mum so upset  

Hubby's going to sit up and syringe food and water into him all night so I'm praying he might make it  
Xxxx

On the upside me and hubby had a saucy night in Saturday away from all the baby making  and it was well... Lovely   Hee Hee  

I'm thinking of u all


----------



## hopepaige

Happy Monday morning everyone 
 
Hope you all had an awesome weekend and ready for a new week full of wonderful new adventures 
 
Rach how was your weekend away  hope inbetweeen d/r you had a good relaxing time  
 
Gertie hope you and DH celbrated a lovely happy Anniversary on Sat  
 
Lou how r u and that little angel doing? How u been feeling? sent you pm 
 
Preggie Jelly howz the packing goin inbetween being preggies  
 
Stace sounds like you and DH had a great weekend and that you are feeling beta in general HUG did u remember  to have those drinks for us ladies   hehehe
 
My georgeous bubbles how are you doing love HUG hope you and dh had a lovely relaxing weekend   and that d/r ?
 
Mel how are you feeling love?
 
Hi Rome how r you?
 
AFM had a great weekend, sun seems to be coming up and its starting to warm up nicely so im not complaining


----------



## rach t

hiya hope how are you doin we were just goin to be goin for the day but didnt go we left it a bit late to set off so goin to go bank hol weekend xx

everyone else how are you all xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Hope everyone had a good weekend and enjoyed the weather 
Rach - how is DR going?
XX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies  

Stace - sending hugs the size of gigantasaurus to you !!!      

Jelly- Big exciting day   20 weeks and 1 day today  

Gertie - Hope the anniversary was magical  

Hope - Glad the sun is coming back out for you in SA gone decidely dark here today storms ahead me thinks

Rome - How are you hunny??

Rach - My favourite DR lady of the moment   roll on bank holiday for your trip out  

ALL MY OTHER LADIES - Sending rainbows and hugs your way 


AFM : DR is complete today is now waiting for AF day do a dance sing a song and ask the witch to get it on


----------



## rach t

rome it goin ok how are you xx

bubbles   awful weather here too it hasnt stopped raining how are you wen do yuou fink af will come hope u ok xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello my special ones 

Happy monday.... Or is it  I hope you all had a fabulicious weekend!! 

Sending you loads of love and hugs 

Bubble - praying for that horrid witch to arrive for you 

Hope - thank you lovely lady  I hope your weekend was good? Xx

Gertie - how was saturday chicken? I hope you and dh had a wonderful day and night 

Stacey - you sound as though you and dh have got things well and truly sorted   sending massive hugs to you, your mum and the parrot   I hope it will all be ok? Xxxx

Rome - how are you love?

Mel - hi hun how's things?

Rach - how d/r going??

Hello to everyone else   I hope you are all ok.... Bumps and babies included xxxx


----------



## rach t

hiya lou lou its goin fine yaeh how are you xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

That's great new rach when will you start stimming?... I'm good thanks 9 sleeps until scan... We are sooo nervous  xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lou Lou it will go fast and I will be thinking of you 
How are you feeling with pregnancy symptons?
X


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi rome - I feel ok. Have been feeling really sick the past few days I haven't actually been sick but it has put me off my food. I'm ok when eating and the sickness actually goes away for a while after I have eaten its just fancying food in the first place lol. I wonder if its all in my head as I haven't actually been sick  had some bad cramps over the weekend too but I remember having weird pains the last time too and a mate who is preggy has been complaining to me that she is suffering with some serious af pains (little does she know she's not alone  )

How have you been chick? Are you enjoying the hols? X


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here thank you 
Any kind of sickness is a good sign    

XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies,

Hope you all have had a great weekend   lush weather! 

Bubble, bring on the stims lol   You sound positive and happy, you go girl  

20week scan today and my precious little boy is perfect   he was going wild yesterday kicking loads! Never seen a tummy move so much, just lovely. 

Hope you all have a good Monday  
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Fantastic news Jelly   
XXXX


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend, (sounds like some of you had a very very good weekend a saucy one our Stacey) sorry to hear about your mom's parrot, hope it will be ok.

Had a brilliant anniversary, its was really lovely, the hotel was great, when we arrived at our table for our meal they had decorated it with confetti & table crystals, had a little tear in my eye (diffo my age)

Lou - lovin the new pic   hope the symptons are not too bad, sometimes feelin sick without being sick is a lot worse. 

xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Gertie - you are soo right I would rather be sick than feel sick lol.... So glad you had a lovely weekend 

Great news jelly!


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Rome, how are you hun? Did you have a good weekend?

Thanks Lou, hope you well

Ladies, sorry I haven't been on here much, but all my time is going to sorting our move. Stressing a little as a few issues with cat and her transfer over there! But hoping all gets sorted ASAP! Can't leave without my little cat  

I am thinking of you all tho
Xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here Jelly
Hope your move is going as smooth as these things can go!  
xx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly WOW sooooo exciting 20wks already, time is flying  hope u come right with getting your kitty ova there. PRAY.      Bubbles's AF I demand u make your way to NOW!!!   sorry if this sounds silly but how long after d\r should AF take to come? Sorry neva had to d\r before  .  Stace sounds like u had a fab time   sorry about moms parrot     Gertie sounds fab love . U deserve every minute  .  Lou lou u hang in there love, symptoms is def a good good sign   . Rach how much longer do u have love? Hi everyone else


----------



## Shoegirl10

You normally start DR day 21 of your cycle and then your period should come either 14 days after or your call the clinic.
Everyone is different, when I DR my period normally comes on time 
Good luck  
xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol hope   within three days of stopping tablets today is day one xxxim thinking it will be weds by full flow. Having a two day working week next week so will be takin it easy


----------



## rach t

lou lou you will be nervous everything will be ok not long for scan bet it feels like ages to you tho   xx

jelly thats great news try not to do too much   xx

rome the clinic i am at you can start dr anytime of cycle xx

bubbles   get some sleep   xx

hope i am starting stimms 4th sept how are you today xx

hiya gertie xx

stacey hows thing and the parrot hope all is ok xx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach- unfortunately little Woody was put to sleep yesterday but it was best for him as he was really poorly xxxx Hope you're ok 

Good morning to everyone hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace- sorry bout Woody   

Rach- whole new world today  

Ladies bubble love your way


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

Stacey - sorry about woody, big hugs  

hope everyone is ok

xxxxx


----------



## rach t

morning ladies  

stacey sorry to here about woody xx

bubbles  

everyonelse hiya hope all is ok today xx

housewrk day for me today on this lovely day   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies he was my mums african grey she'll miss the things he said the most he talked a lot...  
Im due to ovulate in two days so looking forward to gettin down to it     xxx


----------



## rach t

stacey good luck   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have fun Stace


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, sorry re sad news  

  your way  

Morning ladies xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So what's everyone doing today? Mid week tomorrow woo hoo! 

Come Friday I will be one happy lady, its my turn for the bankholiday off at work, then tuesday will be off and off Friday so only a twop day week, well needed and deserved after 3 weeks of working extra days  

Have to say however time is flying at the moment! seriously where is 2012 going it will be 2013 before we can blink!!!  

I've started xmas shop planning already


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble,Xmas shopping??!!?? That made me giggle


----------



## lou-lou12

Stace- so sorry about woody sending hugs to you all   

Xmas shopping? Eeekkk not long

I hope you all have a fab day ladies


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies

Xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

stace sending you    
Hope you are OK 
morning ladies hope you are well
XX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

BECKS - LONG TIME NO POST!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Hello everyone  .  Hope your all having a beta day than me this ph neva stops today!!  Becks so lovely to see u back HUG  go stace go  go be naughty naughty  . Bubbles and Rach how u both doin??


----------



## Guest

Hee Hee thought I'd let you all know I'm still alive ;-))

I've been baking cakes this morn mmmmmm gonna hide them from Mr B when he gets back lol!!

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubbles - Xmas shopping- you make me laugh xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

although I agree that this year has gone way to fast!! I cant believe this time last year I was being referred to fertility clinic.. fast forward and I am now looking to do my second IVF ... totally bonkers how time is flying by!
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Becky, hope you well  

Hope, glad it seems to get warmer your way  

Duties calls... Then heading for a swim and a little jog  

Hope all having a good day

Xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

hi ladies how are you all 2day xx

bubbles i have been puting money for xmas i carnt wait we all decide last year not to buy for each other and it was awful so this year we all goin to again iv asked for an ipad of dh   wether i get one   xx

hope i am fine how are you xx

jelly,rome,gertie,lou lou and stacey   xx

becky how are you xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies sorry for the me post but AF has arrived this morning, I was stood brewing tea sulking about her lack of attendance and she arrived!! That's it this is really happening I need to call the clinic silly as it sounds it suddenly feels like a surprise that I'm starting again


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooooooo Bubbles welcome witch  . So so exciting love . Call clinic call clinic CLAPPING


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol soon as they open I'll call


----------



## rach t

whoo thats great bubbles lol finally the wicth has come yes cal them asap xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I just popped on you ask about the witch....... Woo hoo bout time the old crow listened


----------



## Gertie5050

woopy dooo, AF has finally arrived for you bubble, pma all the way now hun, this will be your turn   

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thank ladies  injections start tomorrow first scan and bloods Wednesday the 29th at 8am


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, super duper happy for you my darling  
COME ON FOLLIES  
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just realised it worked out perfectly to my ticker lol!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Yahooo bubbles bring on 29th  .  Big day that is your scan and lou lou gets to see her little angel . Countdown to the 29th begins CLAPPING hugs


----------



## staceyemma

Great news bubble   xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Bubble that's great news ) so excited for you 

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies - I honestly would NOT have got this far without you   you're all such warm lovely people and your courage has given me courage xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay bubbles so pleased for you honey
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

roll on the 29th, will be good news for Bubble & lou Lou  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Whoo hoo big day 29th.... Will be keeping everything crossed for us bubble xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lou Lou you WILL see one perfect little baby and I shall see my shreddies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx                                                                        damn the lack of shreddie icons haha


----------



## lou-lou12

«--- it was the best I could do   I will keep it as a tribute to your little shreddies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LouLou that has just made me laugh to the point of tears!! 
Bless you    but we'd all much rather see your pretty face (though I may change mine if you don't mind me nicking the idea) lol xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Pinch away   xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

next week Lou, i hope you will be changing your photo to a lovely scan photo!!!! as just cant wait to see Little one .........

bubble - why have you changed your photo, loved looking at your other photo as was such a lovely happy picture


xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Gertie - I hope I will be changing it to a scan pic too


----------



## Gertie5050

hun, you sure will be changing the photo xxx


----------



## melloumaw

~|~|~
~|~|~
~|~|~
SHREDDIE FOR BUBBLES


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Thanks hun - How are you  I do hope you're feeling better ? 

Rach - Hows your DR ??

Hope- not long till the 1st 

Lou - how is the ms going hunny? ooh I'm so excited for you my smile will be bigger than the cheshire cats viewied through a fishbowl  

Gertie - Giving everyone a break from my beauty   (just kidding) how's all in the world of bms au naturel??


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - loving the pic my lovely  I'm fighting a losing battle re, the sickness  eating makes it stop for a while but the fact I feel sick in the first place makes me not want to eat  but I will take all the crap that is thrown at me as long as my little embob is healthy


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I think I have sympathy ms LouLou, all I can face for the last week or two is bread peanut butter mash poatato and baked beans anything strongly flavoured or rich makes me feel decidedly green... oh but I have shreddies of course . The times I've bravely swayed towards cheese and buscuits, sandwhiches, or takeaways it gets lodged in my ribs and I feel rough for 12 -24 hrs. Good practice for ms though haha


----------



## lou-lou12

I read in a baby book that if you are suffering with ms or any other food issues then you shouldn't worry about nutritien. As long as your eating "something" luckily I have taken to bananas the last few days so quite healthy   but I was worried about not getting my 5 a day etc but its fine for the time being!!

Can't wait to hear how your little shreddies are doing  when is first inj?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

tomorrow night time tbd .... meant to be out at a psychic night so will be ahide in the loo experience as my pals dont know about this cycle lol


----------



## lou-lou12

Oooh psychic night sounds gooood!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

have to say very excited last time was very intense but good it was just after my cousins suicide and she blew me away with the details she knew (most of which even I only knew via his parents at the funeral) xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

AND they sold awesome bananna loaf


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble don't forget my slice of banana loaf..... Have a fab night! I have only been to see a phsycic once with my nan. And the things she was coming out with gave me goosebumps


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm a tough cookie to impress I want specific names dates and details, none of that someone beginning with M rubbish!  
If a reading is rubbish I tell them so.. but in my life think out of lots of little ones at various events 3 have been so accurate its untrue. 
One man called Marcus told me loads of things even about my own adoption it was scary in all honesty but over three years down the line only one of his predictions is unproven... he said I would give birth to my first child at 27..... seeing as this wil be the last and only cycle where that birth age would be possible let alone the fact theres NO WAY we could afford tx again before I'm 28/29 I guess we will see  **spooky**


----------



## AmyHF

My Aunt went to a psychic about 3 months before my brother announced they were expecting, and told her there would be a new mwmber of the family. She went again just before I started treatment (no-one outside of parents and my bro knew about TX) and was told that her family would be expanding again! Not knowing about Marcus and I, she spent the time until I told them warning her two children to be careful!

How are you ladies all doing? Whats with the Shreddies btw? Not had much time to read back!


----------



## goldbunny

please i could do with a psychic, am i going to have my own baby? We had bad news last week, went for antral follicle scan but AFC now only 2! disaster - last time they said 5 was the minimum we could go with. Blank looks on faces of scannerlady and nurse were pretty much decisive, i think the game is over. We have an appointment in the morning (early) to see the consultant, but it can't be good news, they also told us to cancel a test DH had been asked to go for because it 'isn't necessary' - nurse speak for it's a waste of time since we have no eggs.... 
utterly bricking it re: the consultant i do not want to go, but, no choice really, guess i have to see what they say. If they open with 'donor eggs' as a topic of conversation it's going to end in tears... DH and i tried to discuss it today but we just ended up in a big row, it's not completely out of the question but we feel so very differently about it i can't see a way forward. So if anyone has any genuine psychic help that would be wonderful.  I just feel like i'm taking one step forward and two back the whole time! big kisses to everyone for their treatment, so sorry i haven't been in much but i was trying very hard not to be doom and gloom lady all week... just got to cross everything and hope that when i see the consultant they have some positive suggestion, but right now i can't imagine that happening. By tomorrow lunchtime i'll know anyway. Trouble is if it is bad news it will be hard to take it in...the whole situation is driving me seriously loony. I got to a point last week in tesco when i was at the checkout, and i got this sudden overwhemling urge (which thankfully i resisted!!) to dash back in, buy some school uniforms (for my imaginary children that i would on-the-spot invent) and then spend a glorious 2 minutes chatting to the shop assistant about 'how quickly they grow' and how much they'll love the little lego men i bought, and doing the whole 'proud mum' bit, ... how tragic is that??!!!! at least i managed to just pay for my stuff and sprint my trolley back to the car before i turned into a total fruitbasket. i need a baby before i go mad!    
if it's all too late and never going to happen i have absolutely No Idea how to even think about a plan B.


----------



## melloumaw

we're here for you gb if you need us either way honey
love and luck mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Goldbunny, sending you huge hugs and strength for you appointment today. Remember even if you are a "doom and gloom lady" we are here for you, that is what FF is about, not just in the good times, but for huge cyberhugs when they are needed.  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Golbunny -sending you support and hugs for the day ahead, maybe if Amtral count can go down it can go back up/vary here for you don't worry about being doom and gloom we're here for good days an bad xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

goldbunny I hope your appointment goes ok   Im thinking about you  
Hi Mel, bubble, Jelly, Gertie, Amy, Rach, Becky, Hope xxxx  

After today I have 10 days off work in a row yipeee!!! 
today I got a peak on the fertility monitor at 6.30am managed to   with hubby before I went to work this morning    Naughty Stacey  
My ovulation day will be tomorrow or saturday   xxx

thinking about you all xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace you're definitely enjoying the au natural approach are you putting something in his coffee haha ?  
You doing anything by. With your time off? Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Goldbunny - can't imagine what you are going through hun  we are here for you to rant, rave, cry or whatever it is you want to do. Thinking of you today 

Stace - sound like the bms is going well  

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, sent you a pm but just wanted to say I'm thinking of you. Sending you hugs petal  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hello everyone .    GB love good good luck for today holding all toes and fingers crossed u get so happy positive news today HUG.  Hey Stace u go girl go girl got lots of time ahead of u to play the jiggies    .  Hey Bubbles howz all goin on your side those injects tonight hehe  all for a good reason so its fine hey   .  Lou lou love howz that eating plan goin .  hi all my other lovely ladies .  Well I've had a gr8 2 days, a bit away from tx, after all I've been thru and ova the years when the cancer was bad the doctors didn't want me to drive cause of me passing out a any given time and didn't want it to happen on the rd. Anyway since all has been  controlled for 3 years in a row they have given me the go ahead to drive again. So on the weekend dh BOUGHT me a car   I was like sooooo shocked and they delivered it yesterday   I'm so so excited.   otherwise I'm fine hehe.


----------



## rach t

gold bunny good luck with appointment 2day will be thinking of you xxx

stacey yes it does sound like you are enjoying naturally   xx

bubbles stimms 2nite yey   xx

jelly,hope,lou-lou,sue,mel,amy,gertie,rome morning ladies how are you all xx


----------



## rach t

wow hope thats great what kind of car did you get xxx


----------



## goldbunny

the bunny is back! it's ok.. consultant didn't look hopeful and there was some terror involved while he rummaged around looking for paperwork for absolutely ages, followed by DH pointing out that the clock was ticking loudly, followed by me, nurse, consultant and DH all sitting listening to the clock tick (in the car afterwards DH pointed out how metaphorical it seemed) and then being unable to tune out the sound... followed by what seemed like another ten minutes (though probably wasn't!) of consultant rummaging about...he muttered on about donor eggs again...but eventually they said we can go ahead this month or next with an IVF cycle same as last time (ICSI or not depending on the embryologist on the day) how relieved am i? again, the odds are massively stacked against us but it is at least another roll of the dice.. that's if i respond to the stims of course..

but anyway, huge sigh of relief at getting another go, goodness this is a rollercoaster, thank you jelly and loulou for the messages xx and thanks everyone reading the thread for all the support, it does help, even though sometimes it all seems like a mad mad world.

went to tesco for milk while DH was waiting in the car afterwards and when i got back in the car he'd found the CD i made up the other day, and the first track on it was ABBA 'i have a dream'.... it seemed insanely appropriate!

song for the day ! 
I have a dream, a song to sing
To help me cope with anything
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale
You can take the future even if you fail
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream

I have a dream, a fantasy
To help me through reality
And my destination makes it worth the while
Pushing through the darkness still another mile
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream

I have a dream, a song to sing
To help me cope with anything
If you see the wonder of a fairy tale
You can take the future even if you fail
I believe in angels
Something good in everything I see
I believe in angels
When I know the time is right for me
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream
I'll cross the stream - I have a dream






This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GoldBunny - song made me cry, lol I cant belive I cried at ABBA but you're right it's the words that apply so strongly, dont forget one egg and one sperm is all it needs for that dream to become real, we all WANT 10 perfect embies but it only needs one to implant to thrive and your dream will be with you, Ive heard of ladies with the same or similar antral counts suceed in producing more eggs than othesr who should have done better! We are all here for you


----------



## goldbunny

they said the reason they're letting us try again is because of my 'track record' in that i responded so well last time... i think that's the only reason we're getting another shot. yeah made me cry too!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

well chick to put this in perspective :

Based on last cycles (and this is too prove antral count doesnt mean as much as we pin on it)

You antral f Count 5                              Me antral f Count 90+

You EC = 11 egs                                    Me EC = 7 eggs 
You Usable eggs =11 Mature                  Me usable eggs = 5 mature 
You 4 embies                                        Me = 3

I'd say you have more going for you that the consultant says based on AF Count   
Chin up and lets blow last cycles totals out the water by both getting our bfps


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, I'm very happy for you chick!   positive thinking, positive thinking!!! Can't stress it enough, know its hard at times tho. 

Now, you know I'm Swedish right... Anyone saying they love ABBA is one good friend of mine  
LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT  

Quick question, will you do long or short protocol? I had loads of eggs on long protocol but rubbish eggs, only 2 decent ones at end. Short protocol worked so much better for me and gave me such better quality eggs. gave me lesser eggs but all good quality..... Just a thought...
Also sometimes just changing menupor to gonal f helps, or other way around.....

Loads of hugs!!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

GO GOLDBUNNY GO


----------



## goldbunny

(high fives bubble)


----------



## goldbunny

jelly it seems i would have to change clinics if i wanted to do short protocol the consultant seems to think long is my best/only chance... i reckon on giving long one more shot and i guess crossing that bridge if i come to it, in maybe trying another clinic if this cycle doesn't work.  xxx 
re 'sweden' hey i'm always up for a trip to IKEA!!!


----------



## goldbunny

mind i don't like the chocolate in there it seems swedish chocolate seems very nutty.. 

...wanders off humming ABBA....


----------



## Jelly.B

How dare you not like 'nutty' chocolate


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol Goldbunny is good to have you back and if you get low you remember how well you did last time faith and dreams both need lots of nuturing hold on to them lightly and they will see you through along with Abba and non IKEA chocolate haaa haa  

Jelly - Your are as always the guiding soothing big sister figure with advice and support a plenty blood love you  

AFM - Called clinic as worried about AF but after in depth decsription was given to consultant been told not to worry all normal and to still commence stabbing tonight ! cant decide if to go for straight after work or later evening ? xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

7:25 pm bubble. there you go. i picked a time for you!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol thanks Goldbunny sadly 7:25 is probably the worst lol as completely limits by movements after work   think Im going to go with 5:45 as gives me time to get home get stabbed and go out again xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny great news you are trying again   Really happy for you  

xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Great news goldbunny


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hows everyone anyway ?? we're awfully quiet I want action and distraction


----------



## goldbunny

hmm action and distraction...
well the bloke from the gas board that was just here checking the boiler was a distraction, but no action


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lmao but was he ian somerhalder distraction, or a old wrinkled ugly jack nicholson distracting haha


----------



## rach t

great news goldbubby xx

bubbles how was stimms yest xx

everyone else hiya and i love the shreddie pics   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning All! 
Bubbles Friday hello is here   
Rach how are you? Sorry didn't get to you last night read it but before I could repu battery died (was out at a psychic night) and figured by the time u rolled home bout 11pm you would be sleeping lol  

Was a good laugh last night, not a lot for me instead my friends partners grandad came through and friends. Partners friend who'd died in an accident aswell, I did however get told off my the psychic for lying to a friend ( again the same I was with who's relatives were gate crashing my reading) a few of you may remember me talking about her here before I cal her Bob. Well I did tell her the truth (had been lying saying we were still waiting for tx) a few tears but she understood why I hadn't told her because she finds the whole idea of IVF ICSI so upsetting so actually feeling  better now I don't have to sneak around (she can see our front window from hers) is suddenly wanting to do things at the moment and I've been saying a lot of no lol xxxxx

Amy- hope you're ok chicken How quickly time passes will be you 20 week scan in no time xxx

Hope - not long now!!!

Rach- almost final week of DR!!!!

Lou- Wednesday will be here soon you WILL see a happy little baby and I WILL see some nice shreddies !! 

Gertie/Becky/Mel/Golbunny/jelly/Rome 
Big hello and big hugs xxxxxxxx 

Anyone I missed sorry on I phone struggling too see recents but will check in read back later xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
its friday hope you all have nice things planned,bubbles you'll feel so much better in yourself now honey,its horrible when you feel your sneaking about
love to all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope all have a lovely weekend  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone 

Hope your all having a fab weekend even though its monday already tomorrow   oh well  
Bubbles howz the stimms going love? not long now hey    

Lou   3 more sleeps    
Stace hope your doing well and having lotsa fun with hubby   

Rach how is your d/r going? 
GB so where are you now on your cycle? you have been given another chance   that has to be a    sign  

Jelly how are you love? howz that bump coming along   not long now til the big move  
Mel, Rome, Gertie hi there   
Becky hope you and pebbles doing well


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovely ladies  xx

Hope you're all ok lay in bed with my little nephew snoring next to me! Lol
Gonna get hubby to take him to the bed in the spare room in minute.
Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## hopepaige

All my beautiful ladies  HELLO.  We very quiet here but sure u r all well and keeping strong. Just popping in to say hi  .


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

22 follicles on right bout 10 of which are 10 or above, and 17 on left of which about 8 or 9 of nine and above waiting in bloods though so
No counting chickens  xxx

EDIT: bloods came in at 1013! Fab news as same point last cycle they stuck days 6-8 at 200!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, GO FOLLIES, GO FOLLIES    

Hope everyone is good and had a fab bank hols weekend.   not much happening on move front this week, phew, so a bit calmer   
Lou, hope scan goes well

Hello to all my lovely girls

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

bubbles great news   xxxx
everyone else how are you all doing yes its quite xxx


----------



## goldbunny

dancing follie-bananas for bubble! they didn't take blood tests from me during the tx last time so i don't know what it means that 'stuck at 200' and is now high, but it sounds great xx
hello everybody else hope you're all ok xx

i'm having a meeting with the nurse on thursday (tomorrow) and all being well will start d/r tomorrow or friday which is slightly terrifying!!! not ready! not ready!.. no, wait, bring it onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Wow check at all u ladies go go go  .  Rach how is d\r goin? GB good good luck for tomorrow HUG don't be scared its all go go go now !!  .  Lou hugs to u my preggie angel so so so exciting. Bubbles and u my love those follies r beauties so so so happy . Jelly hi love HUG. Stace howz the Baby making goin ?  Rome how r u love? What's happening   Mel, Gertie Becky and everyone else HI  .


----------



## Jelly.B

GB, hurrah... B.R.I.N.G I.T O.N!!!      

Hope, hello lovely

Rach, hope you well and all going good with your cycle

Xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello all you lovely ladies....

Scan went really well.... Baby looked perfect. We can only see 1 baby at the moment but after what happened last time they are not taking any chances and we have to go again in 2 weeks to make sure we haven't got another in hiding..... Keeping everything crossed xxx 

Whoo hoo for bubble and GB its all going on at the moment   

Thank you for all your kind words ladies.... It means so much, have been a wreck this past week


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou, great news. Congrats lady  

Have a good evening everyone. Tomorrow I'm taking my man to a lovely hotel in the country side, well he is driving, but don't know where yet lol. Booked a lovely hotel, inc 3course dinner and breakfast. Can't wait. We both just need a break from the whole moving plans, even if just fr one day/night  

Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

sounds smashing jelly! have fun


----------



## Jelly.B

GB, thanks Hun, will be thinking of you tomorrow   what times your app?? Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone  . Jelly have a fab time love have fun and enjoy the rest   Goldbunny good good luck for today? Let us no all the news  :y everyone else have an awesome day


----------



## rach t

morning ladies x

jelly enjoy ur day/nite away xx

gb good luck for 2day xx

bubbles how are you 2day xx

hope i am fine thank you how are you xx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope everyone is well
good luck all who have upcoming events today
love and luck
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Rach I'm good and u? How is the d\r goin?  Hi mel


----------



## goldbunny

30th august. It's official, had my first buserelin down regulating injection tonight 7:15pm, beginning my second IVF/ICSI cycle...

bit scared! But i have to try....

              

hope everyone ok and having a good day xx


----------



## lou-lou12

Whoo hoo GB      

Keeping everything crossed for you lovely xxxxx 

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## rach t

Gb thats great news   x x

hope i am doing ok hope al is good your way x x


----------



## melloumaw

good news gb
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

awesome news GB so so exciting to get going again and wishing u all the best as your prep your body up


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic Goldbunny I have toes fingers etc crossed for u!!!  
Bit ill today with a cold coming I think   have terrible sore throat....

Hope everyone is ok  xxx


----------



## goldbunny

thank you for all the support girls it really helps so much xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Its the WEEKEND  yahooo. Hope you all have an awesome one  I'm goin away for the weekend to visit friends  just to get away for a while.   enjoy


----------



## lou-lou12

Happy weekend ladies 

Hope have a fab weekend away chick


----------



## Jelly.B

GB, hurrah!! Excellent news! Really really happy for you

Have a fab weekend girls.

Hope, enjoy your weekend away 

Xxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Ladies, sorry I havent ben around much, work is taking me away from my posting time, how dare they! Have already spoken to my manager to say that I can't run around as much as I could several months ago, I seem to be out on appointments, in for an hour or so, usually having something to eat! then back out for more appointments. Lather, rinse, repeat until Amy falls asleep!

Hope everyone is doing well, GB, good luck, fingers crossed for this cycle!

Bubble, glad you follies and bloods are looking good!

Jelly, enjoy your break, always good to take time out from whatever is taking all your attention, otherwise it just causes more stress!

 to all you other laydeeez out there!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies...... It's 1st October!! Means 20days till I leave UK!!! OMG!!


----------



## AmyHF

ummm, it's september...


----------



## Jelly.B

Meant September hahaha, made me giggle... Count down begins  SCARY !!


----------



## AmyHF

Blame the baby-brain, I am!

So which is scarier, count down to emigrating or count down to birth? You are going to Australia aren't you? Had a chap yesterday ask me how long it was since I'd left there, as I still had a trace of the accent.

I've never even visited Australia!


----------



## goldbunny

jelly you have checked you can still get into fertility friends from there? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, think count down to move much scarier lol.... Moving to australia yes  
Haha funny re accent... Have had two ppl tell me I have an Australian accent last week! And I'm Swedish!!??!  Must be picking it up from my man lol. 

GB, oh don't you worry, you can't get rid of me that easily   all good  
How's injections going?
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

fine, fine, i'm supplementing the drugs with marks and splendid iced and spiced (sticky) buns.. mmmmMMMmm and DH is making me a lunchtime bacon/egg sammidge too. x I have no idea how anyone works out what to pack to go all the way to australia, last time i moved it was only a couple of miles and that was hard enough. Are you packed? are you going to take everything, or sell it all here and buy more in oz? what will you miss about england?


----------



## Jelly.B

That's great.any headaches yet? Only think I really hated from injections Urk! 

Everything is being packed and sent over. We have shipping ppl packing everything up on the 14-15th (they pack everything, every glass, fork to sofa and so on lol as everything has to be noted down on paper, nice as I don't have to worry about it,however, a little weird they going thu your 'personal stuff' mind you, they seen it all i bet) cars being sent too. Oh and my little cat   

We will both have one suitcase each full of clothes to live in for next few months as all the shipping bits takes 2-3months to arrive at the other end. 

So from the 15th sep we will be living in current house (rented) on one mattress only for 5days...fun.. Then on the 20th sep we go to Sweden to see my family and to say goodbye... Followed by flight to Oz on the 1st October  

Lots of things I will miss....but excited to make a new beginning too  

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh i lost my post, internet crashed, what was i saying?

hmm.

does kitty have to go into quarantine? do you have to worm and flea it ready for the trip? is it microchipped? do the microchip people know your new contact details? 

pack two half-cases not one whole one, that way if one case goes missing you don't have one person with nothing...

it sounds very exciting.


----------



## Jelly.B

Cat needs to be in quarantine for 30 days   she is chipped yes, and she has had all sorts of blood tests and treatments ready for trip. 

Great tips re suitcase


----------



## goldbunny

well my next door neighbours luggage ended up in Lagos (nigeria) instead of LAX (los angeles)....and my uncles suitcase was three days behind him almost the whole way around the mediterranean...you just never know.


----------



## goldbunny

can't you fly the cat out now then? then she'd be de-quarantined sooner.....


----------



## Jelly.B

She's being flown out around the 20th, when we leave here to go to Sweden. She can't really go any sooner as we have to find a rental property when we get there before we can take her home 
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

but what if you can't find somewhere to rent that allows pets? i've never managed to find one everywhere i have rented has been 'no pets'.. (though we did have fish!) how can you go there if you haven't even got anywhere to go? (alarmed face imagining jelly living at airport like tom hanks)


----------



## Jelly.B

And goldbunny takes a breath lol......

We have 10 day accommodation when we get there, in that time we need to find somewhere to rent for 6 months while looking at what and where to buy. 
We have found loads of places to rent online but very hard to rent from here when you haven't even seen it.... I never have had any problems re pets being allowed or not in rented places....I'm abit naughty and never really tell I have pets   and if an issue we always just say its an outdoor cat, that works too  

If pets was REALLY an issue in a place then we just don't rent it   most of the time, I have found anyway, pets might be an issue in flats rather than houses and also if it's furniture there that don't belong to you. 

This is something I'm not stressed about at all   I'm more stressed that I prob won't be able to do up a nursery the way I want until we buy something  
Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

hello my lovely ladies 

Hope - I am *EAGERLY* awaiting to hear how yesterday went my lovely    Bloomin love you, you fantasic amazing upbeat awesome super sunny sister from another mother

Jelly - What  a busy bee you're going to be, sad that we wont be able to have any more little meet ups but SO excited for you and you're new life as a family of three in Oz and once LO arrives we'll be in touch to make plans 

Amy- Bless how's everything going hunny? any idea if you're team blue or pink ? Hope your work start being more realistic/supportive 
how's everything going planning for LO and his/her arrival have you bought alot yet ?

Goldbunny- You never fail to put a giant grin on my mush Mrs!  Hope the stabbing continues ok, how long do you have on DR?

LouLou - Love to you hubby dsd and the little mystery beanie on board 

Gertie - Where've you gone ? *looks high and low and under the sofa, behind the curtains and in the understairs*  Miss you lots and hope all is well!

Stacey - Well.... two words ''cottage pie''     

ALL my other ladies in lurking    to all

AFM : had my day 10 scan yesterday, the nurse said they can see alot going on in there, they're reassured that I feel fine BUT they're worried about OHSS. 
Left ovary has 22 follicles between 9m and 16m with an additional dozen to small to measure. Right ovary has about 16 follies between 10m and 18m again with an additional dozen to small to measure, they re-took additional bloods to check oestrogen levels were safe and I did trigger last night at 10:30pm. Also been put on tablets to reduce risk of OHSS, something called cabergoline.... still hoping that any embies will be allowed to be transfered but theres a chance they will freeze at 2d if they feel the OHSS is still a factor .

Personally I think I'll be fine, just cause there are alot of follies does not mean there will be alot of eggs, just means I'm good at producing the wrapping they come in   
Still hubbys put me on strict sofa rest surrounded by bottled water  keep your fingers crossed for me my bevvy of beautities your support and fairy dust will keep my giggle factor safely on the jolly side that I am SURE of, I really can't express how gratefull I am or the level of love that I wish for you all, you've supported me through nearly a year of my travels now, and that support has given me the ability to laugh as opposed to fall at hard times and gosh has made me smile laugh and feel pure joy at the happy times. 
We are like lady soilders in bright pink combats kicking IF in its ugly warty pie hole!!! Go team


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, I'm sure you be just fine, positive thinking


----------



## goldbunny

good greif bubble can't believe you are already at trigger! so is that egg collection monday then?   hope you get just the right number of eggs and they all fertilize and some are back on board soon xx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble   there's some left if u want some!
I'll be thinking of u tomorrow I wish you all the luck in the world lovely  
Hello jelly    
Hi everyone else how are you all? Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Stacey  
Hello goldbunny


----------



## goldbunny

last time i down-regged, did i turn into a screaming maniac? just yelled and slammed a door!!
when i got told off for slamming it, i went back and did it again!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Golbunny lol the screaming maniac phase I remember it well haha normally followed by random crying at a fluffy animal or happy scene


----------



## melloumaw

keeping everything crossed for you bubbles
love and luck
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thank you Mel my lovely how's all with you and the familyXxx


----------



## melloumaw

all good this end,im back at work Tuesday and the girls go back Wednesday,all 3 are high school this time which is scary lol
really hoping it all works out for you sweetie you deserve it so much
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bless hope the return to work and their return to big school goes well! Gosh all at high school the drama and hormones really will be all go in your household! Are you all ready or still bits and bob to sort out? 
Thanks chick really hope the next year and a bit flys. Then you & your man can get on te crazy chain and te world can be blessed with a mini Mel & man  !! Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, will be thinking of you tomorrow   COME ON EGGIES  

Hello Mel, hope you well darling   high school eh...still remember the days lol. Are they excited??

Hope all my lovely ladies are well and enjoying rest of weekend. I have been on the sofa ALL day! Feel so tired! No exercise this weekend and just had a rather big bar of chocolate   eeekkkk lol

Hugs to all

Hope, did you have a good weekend away  

Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

ooh jelly a choccy day mmmm
bubbles all done for school now little one isn't keen on going but i know she'll be fine
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my beautiful ladies  

Bubbles sent you a pm but still sending you extra   and   for tomorrow. thinking you lots  

Mel hope you and fam are well   your girls growing up so quickly arent they  

Jelly you sound so so busy now. 1 mth left   bet you cant wait. like you say its a whole new big adventure and dont stress im sure by the time baby jelly arrives his little nursery is gonna be amazing   

GB how are you doing? all sounds very positive on your side  

Lou lou how are you love?? any preg symptoms showing yet??  

Rach how is your current cycle going?

Rome and you love??

Gertie hello  

Stace whats happening on your side? Still getting jiggy jiggy  

Hi Amy how are u and your bump coming along  

AFM had my follow up appointment on sat and looks like we are going to be giving IVF another go in January nxt year   
Because of my whole situation my hormones are all ova the place   and im going thru early menapause   yeah at 31 years of age   crazy crazy and so ive been put onto hrp tablets for 3 mths to also get my menstryle cycle active again and as long as that regulates we will start stimms on my dec period and depending on how i feel at the time, either do FET or use my frozen eggies and fresh sperm for a 1/2 fresh cycle. Either way looking at ET in january. So its still a while before i get going but actually its only 4mths and ive got a goal to work towards so thats a positive thing   having my period is also a bit of reality that something is happening     So in the end im just gratefully its nothing serious and my gyni actually said my womb is to perfect for this to fail again     pray he is correct.
Thank you for all your msg and support all the time. love you all to bits


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww hope that sounds so positive Hun   
And like you say 4 months is not long away...... You will be going through treatment before you know it  

Hope you had a good weekend away babes xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, that's good news   jan ill be here before you know it!! Bring it on   and good for your body to have a little break too right. Jan will be a good month Hun   me giving birth and you getting a bfp    
Lots of love darling xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Then Jelly i think Jan is the month     the mth for   happy southern hemisphere events   ;

thanks Lou yeah was great to get away from everything and after the good positive news from the appointment we went and had a evening together. Out for supper, a walk on the beach   was lovely


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble good luck for today sweetie


----------



## melloumaw

good luck for egg collection today bubbles, hope you get a nice healthy number of healthy plumptious eggs sweetie
morning ladies hope you are all well
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks ladies! Sat in the waiting room ATM here's to hoping for a bumper crop of quality xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles sending u calming relaxing vibes to u  HUG its all gonna be fine and those follies r gonna be amazing ready to give us quality embies   big hugs


----------



## goldbunny

<waves to bubble> waiting rooms are evil! but it will be worth it. I was just reading a news article about the gold medallist Mo Farah and his new twins aisha and amani they look so cute! here's hoping twins for everyone! i'm just drumming my fingers on the desk what with down/regging it is going faster than last time but still feels slow! good luck hope you get some lovely embies x x x


----------



## staceyemma

Hope- Great news about trying again January   Hope you're ok darling  

Bubbles- call me or text me if u need me darling Im here  I'll be cheerin on your eggies   you're a fantastic friend to me and I wish you all the luck in the world my darling  

Jelly- Thanks for being there for me (as always) you're a true friend  
hope little baby bump is doin well. I fI ever move away abroad my cat Brusier is definitely coming with me!

Goldbunny- How are the injections going any side effects yet?
  

Lou-lou- Hows my little pregnant welsh buddy?    

Amy- Bet ur bump is huge now!  

Gertie- Ho[pe yopu're ok and the TTC is goign well  

AFM Waiting on AF this weekend Oh joy   so fingers crossed it doesnt come!

xx

Mel- How are you and the family?x  

Rach- Hope you are ok? Hows little man?


----------



## melloumaw

for stacey
keeping everything crossed for an Au Natural BFP honey
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin aLl u beautiful ladies  HUGS to u all.  Stace how r u love? Hope that AF is lost far away for at least 9mths  .    Bubbles how r u doin? How did your EC go yesterday? HuGS just for u  .  GB how r u? How your injecs goin and Rach howz yours?  Gertie, Jelly, lou, Rome, Mel, Amy and Becky hello hello


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning hope   hope you have a good day sweetie  
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
back to work for me today yay
loving the new pic stacey
hi hope,jelly how are you and little bubba doing?
bubbles getting sore now keeping everything crossed for you,even my eyes are crossed for you(keep bumping into things)lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Mel he's my fur baby Bruiser   

Hope everyone is ok  
xxx


----------



## rach t

hiya girls xx

bubbles how are you today xx

stace i am fine thanks and little man all excited for school 2moro my last day with him 2day  xx

hope thats great news to start not long xx

evreyone else how are you all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

enjoy your last day with him Rach lots of cuddles     xx


----------



## rach t

thanks stacey    xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Rach how r u love? R u still d\r or have you started stims yet? Have u got any idea when your EC is gonna be?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies, 

sorry to have taken so long to post feeling the need to hide in my cave for a while *waves from edges of the shadows* 
EC went ok, despite all their OHSS concerns and the 20+ follicles we got only 8 eggs, only 7 of which were suitable for ICSI, today only two have fertilised .... 

so just waiting to see if they survive for 3dt Thursday or if our journey is over before it's begun, these things happen... I know that , please   for my two little embies cause try as I might I can't believe in them right now


xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

ohmygoodness,    pray those two little ones are strong and sunshiney little bubbles...

               

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx everything crossed they are back on board soon x


----------



## hopepaige

Oh my angel bubbles. Love I'm praying and keeping all the faith in the world that those 2 little embies are staying strong and getting ready to go back where they belong, inside you. Trust and believe that in about 48hrs time we will have our very own PUPO bubbles  . I no its hard for u but remeber u have all of us keeping the faith and keeping extra positive for u


----------



## lou-lou12

Sending loads of love and hugs to your little embies      

Come on bubbles embies be strong xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

THANKS LADIES XXXXXX


----------



## Guest

Big hugs bubble I'm prating they make it & they will

We love you stay string

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

tweedledee and dumdum will make it or else!!  
Trying to think that was sent two for a reason even if its just so the right one was easy to see for the embryologists.
Thanks you guys as ALWAYS for the love support posts, PMs and texts bloody love you all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

*c'mon bubbles eggies!!!!!*     

     

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending positive vibes up to the sun for you bubbles,stand outside and let the suns rays beam the vibes back to you
this IS your time sweetie, keep that smile on your face and love in your heart to be ready to welcome them home
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Well said Mel


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, have been texting, but just wanted to tell you 'you not alone, we are all here for you'  this journey is so hard, I know, but we have to have faith in those little wonderful embies  

Be strong my darling xxxx


----------



## Guest

I love tweedledee & tweedledum! Fab names

Xxxx


----------



## rach t

for bubbles little embies xxxxx

hi hope i am doing stimms in ten mins   they are thinking the 17th but will find out next wed i think xxx


----------



## goldbunny

goodluck rach t x keep those follies nice and warm!


----------



## hopepaige

so so exciting Rach    bring on the 17th  
GB how are you doing love? whats happening with your d/r?

Bubbles hope your doing well tonight and tryin to keep those   flowing  
 that lab is pumping tonight  

Stace how you doin?   that witch has gotten herself lost for the nxt 9mth 
Lou how are you love?
Mel hi there, hope all goes well for your kids back at school  

Becky love how are u and pebbles doing  
hey Jelly how are you doing?
hey Gertie, rome and amy


----------



## rach t

thanks stacey and hope u no when you say keep them warm does shud i use a hot water bottle just people say to use one xxx


----------



## rach t

i ment to say gb haha xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach I used a hot water bottle 5 mins on left side 5 mins on right and so on.. Lots of milk chicken brazil nuts etc...   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

well i liked walking around the house with a fleece blanket wrapped tightly around my middle! cosy! but of course that was much earlier in the year. i think maybe it's more important just not to sit in a draught or wear low cut jeans with crop tops or something, better to be covered up.


----------



## goldbunny

hey marks and splendid do some tomatoes now that are enriched with selenium which i think is good for lining! whatever will they think of next?


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies,
youngest daughter started school this am other 2 are off in at dinner, back to normality at last lol
bubbles those little ones are dividing beautifully i just know it
sending positive wishes to all
mel x


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies just a quickie as I'm near the end of my data grrrr but I'll be online properly as of next weds woohoo !! 

I never warmed my tummy at all with stimms

Mwah love you all

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All.

No heat on your stomach after ET
anything before that is fine  
XX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies sorty for the me post . On phone  Two little embies hanging in there one is a little too fast and may go to sleep over night but is only one cell to fast so may be ok, the other is a perfect 2 cell doing just as it should as long as they survive the night they will come home tomorrow at 1pm xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo bubbles your 2 little embies r gonna be just fine. I new it. I can't stop smiling, am just so so happy for u and dh  bring on 1pm tomorrow


----------



## melloumaw

GO GO B-EMBIES
RED MESSAGES FOR ENERGY
lots of luck sweetie pie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks ladies my beloved mother just told me 'well you know me I asy it as I see it, doesn't sound like its going to work does it, there'll probably be nothing to go back '  thanks mum ....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Oh and she's busy tomorrow having her hair done but I can text her Wtf


----------



## melloumaw

wow thats harsh honey
maybe she's trying to prepare for the worst case scenario 
but you wont need to honey staying positive will be the best thing you can do,those Bembies will make babies
mel x


----------



## rach t

bubbles mel is right please stay poisitive for 2moro   your 2 embies will be just fine 2nite i will say a big pray to the man up there for you 2nite   a big big big good luck for 2moro xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks ladies sorry I'm turning this into the Bubble thread lol  how are all of you??


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubbles - good luck for tomorrow.
Sending you lots of   and   for you 

Wow .. time has flown by since your last treatment and I hope it is your last  

Hope all you other ladies are well

X


----------



## melloumaw

we're all good honey,just sending thoughts your way now, your entitled to have as many "me" posts as you like


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble this thread is all about you at the moment as you are the one most in need of our thoughts and prayers!! Next week it will probably be someone else's turn and we will also be there for them 

I really hope you haven't took your mothers words to heart.... Those embies are coming home to mamma tomorrow xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles of course its about you now   cause in less than 24hrs time we are gonna have a PUPO bubbles    
U just stay happy like the bubbles we all no, shinning bright  , that proud smile across your face and that positive lady we all love to bits and no that we are all here to support u every step of the way


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble



This thread will more than cancel out any negativity from your mum!

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubbles i am still   and sending you lots of        

This is your time and enjoy every moment  

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you lots and lots bubble.


----------



## goldbunny

bubble darling it *is* your thread x

If you hold your mother down i will smack her around the face with a wet haddock. Or something. x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will buy the haddock, GB!! 

Sue


----------



## rach t

just  big good luck agian for bubble xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble thinking of you today xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles thinkin of u today and sending u lots of HUGS and everything positive  good luck


----------



## melloumaw

go go bubbles thinking of you today
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

Bubble - my lovely will be thinking of you today - big hugs & kisses and those little ones will be as snug as a bug in a rug in their mummy today   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Goldbunny, sue, your comments really made me laugh!!!  

Bubble, THINKING OF YOU   today will be a good day  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone wahoooo its friday  .  Hope your all got great things planned . Bubbles bubbles how r u doin my angel?? How did it all go? Can't wait to hear all your news


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello hope my lovely   have a fab weekend chick xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey lou how r u my love  hope your still keeping positive  1 1wk left and u hit the nxt milestone   HUG. Have a fab weekend and my instructions try RELAX (I no its hard) but u r a strong chickie and u can do this


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

MY BEAUTIFULL LADIES !! 

Hope - How are you my lovely, so glad your appt went well and you will be ready to go again soon, this time will be the charm     Have you decided anymore about next tx? 
xxxxxxxxxxxx

LouLou   we've been PM'ing like crazy and you know if I was any futher behind you I'd be knocking you over lol  
xxxxxxxxxx

Jelly - PMA queen of Perth!!! Not long now again thanks for the PMA messages Little Jelly Bean is one lucky lil boy xxxxxxxxx

Goldbunny- How's stabbing going? I'm actually abit over ecited for you and Rach, I'll be weeing like a racehorse with all the excited energy I have for you two lol. How are you feeling any side effects or doing ok (bar the door slamming)

Wrakgodin - You did make me giggle with you and Goldbunnys plans to silence Creature (mums nickname) Thanks for the well wishes they meant ALOT and my embies must have felt them too !!!

Gertie - How do you expell so much sunshine Mrs You're British we're meant to be gloomy sods   ! Thanks for your PMs too xxxx

Mel - Glad the girls are back to school ok, it must be very odd after such a long break? how's the return to work gone chick? Back up North end of Sept and end Nov - We must meet up for a brew somehow  so I can thank you in person for all the      xxx

Rome - Hows the return to term time been my lovely? really hope all's good with you and any tx plans xxxx

Becks - YOU'RE GETTING ONLINE       lol just in time for Pebbles to be born and then you'll never get chance  

Rach - My buddy old pal! stimming like a trooper   Only a couple of weeks and your EC will be here I'm feel;ing some top quality eggie weggy woos your way 


I'm sorry I took so long to post after keeping you all waiting for yesterdays new, what can I say I was just shattered afterwards and slept like a log lol BUT naughty Bubbles for not posting here  

WELL ..... the call came at 9:45 yesterday morning my speedy embie who had been abit ahead of his/her self had continued and was now a top end grade two 10 cell (still a little fast) the original favourite wasn't doing quite as well but was a five cell at the time of the call and more of a grade 2/3 but by transfer was six cells  
  So tweedle dee and tweedle dum are back on board, praying they feel the love from us and their ff aunties and snuggle in for the long haul, hubbys being super sweet and attentive and keeps saying how proud he is of me and his little embies I really hope these little embies are the ones.... gradings not great but miracles happen and I'm keeping the faith xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay bubbles B-embies are back home
school and work all good,but glad its nearly the weekend honey lol
love to all mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - do you have any nice plans for the weekend chick ? xxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble! if i wasn't so happy for you i would be Quite Cross!!! you'd got me so convinced disaster had struck. Big love to tweedley and tweedley Inc. Hope they are snuggling down.

    

ooh i'm all relieved now. phew! 

have to do my own injection tonight as DH is out. Terrified i'll forget. If i haven't posted that i have done it by 8pm tonight, someone post me a reminder!!! 

hope everyone has a great weekend planned xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol sorry Goldbunny I'll consider myself told   I really was in my own little world of ''happy shock'' after seeing my embies and taking their piccie home xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

girls away this weekend so just chilling out maybe a bottle of wine and a dvd
keep well sweetie
good luck for tonight GB


----------



## HJones0809

Bubble85 said:


> MY BEAUTIFULL LADIES !!
> 
> Hope - How are you my lovely, so glad your appt went well and you will be ready to go again soon, this time will be the charm    Have you decided anymore about next tx?
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> LouLou  we've been PM'ing like crazy and you know if I was any futher behind you I'd be knocking you over lol
> xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Jelly - PMA queen of Perth!!! Not long now again thanks for the PMA messages Little Jelly Bean is one lucky lil boy xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Goldbunny- How's stabbing going? I'm actually abit over ecited for you and Rach, I'll be weeing like a racehorse with all the excited energy I have for you two lol. How are you feeling any side effects or doing ok (bar the door slamming)
> 
> Wrakgodin - You did make me giggle with you and Goldbunnys plans to silence Creature (mums nickname) Thanks for the well wishes they meant ALOT and my embies must have felt them too !!!
> 
> Gertie - How do you expell so much sunshine Mrs You're British we're meant to be gloomy sods  ! Thanks for your PMs too xxxx
> 
> Mel - Glad the girls are back to school ok, it must be very odd after such a long break? how's the return to work gone chick? Back up North end of Sept and end Nov - We must meet up for a brew somehow so I can thank you in person for all the     xxx
> 
> Rome - Hows the return to term time been my lovely? really hope all's good with you and any tx plans xxxx
> 
> Becks - YOU'RE GETTING ONLINE      lol just in time for Pebbles to be born and then you'll never get chance
> 
> Rach - My buddy old pal! stimming like a trooper  Only a couple of weeks and your EC will be here I'm feel;ing some top quality eggie weggy woos your way
> 
> I'm sorry I took so long to post after keeping you all waiting for yesterdays new, what can I say I was just shattered afterwards and slept like a log lol BUT naughty Bubbles for not posting here
> 
> WELL ..... the call came at 9:45 yesterday morning my speedy embie who had been abit ahead of his/her self had continued and was now a top end grade two 10 cell (still a little fast) the original favourite wasn't doing quite as well but was a five cell at the time of the call and more of a grade 2/3 but by transfer was six cells
> So tweedle dee and tweedle dum are back on board, praying they feel the love from us and their ff aunties and snuggle in for the long haul, hubbys being super sweet and attentive and keeps saying how proud he is of me and his little embies I really hope these little embies are the ones.... gradings not great but miracles happen and I'm keeping the faith xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm so pleased for you x (I've checked up on you through Stacey!) praying that all goes well for you, this will be your time! Rest up and enjoy being PUPO  Love Hannah xx


----------



## goldbunny

right, injection is all done, left leg, haribo goldbear eaten. all a bit clumsy tbough.


----------



## lou-lou12

Well done GB xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey hey hope your all havin an awesome weekend   

Firstly how is my georgeous PUPO bubbles doin?   those little embies r snuggling in   
GB well done on your injections    hope your still doing well  
Rach how are you coming along? 
Lou my angel how is my beautiful preggie lady doing?
And preggie Jelly?
And Becky  

WOW Its just so so so positive on this thread showing us all that it does happen in the end   
Bubbles these ladies are waiting for you to join the "PREGGIE" group in the nxt 2 weeks so  here is       and     and    

Stace how are you love? any news for us   
Rome, Mel and Gertie and Amy


----------



## staceyemma

Hi hoping I'm doing ok love xxx
Got my af yesterday so a bit gutted but onto another month soon xxx
Hope you're ok? Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh stace im so so sorry love    
are you still staying on the natural or do u have any future IVF plans?
As long as your taking care and enjoying STACEY time thats the most important.


----------



## staceyemma

Staying natural for the time being and if nothing after a few months I'll do IVF again xxx


----------



## goldbunny

(sorry it hasn't worked this time) - good luck stacey, rooting for you!


----------



## rach t

good luck for next time stacey how are you xx

hi everyone how are you all hope you all had a lovely weekend xx

bubbles how are you xx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning lovelies
hope everyone is doing well,
another new week,aren't they flying  now!
love to all
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning  
Mel it's sure going fast! 

I have a busy week of packing and sorting things out. Come friday I will be in an house with only a Mattress and a tv! All starting to feel very real! 

Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello my fabulous Ladies!  
Hope you're all ok! 

Stace - big hugs grrr I wish I could just press the pregnant button on the vending machine of life for you, sometimes it feels like all the slots are full of disappointment sachets instead  
Plan some more nice days out in the mean time to keep your spirits up!! Xxxxx

Hope- how are you pretty lady?? What's new?  xxx

Golbunny- how continues the stabbing my sweet? Xxxx

Mel- hope your Monday is a good one xxx

Hjones- thankyou sweetie   hope all is good with you? Xxx

Gertie- new week ahead  hope its a good one for you xxx

LouLou - I'm sure your sick of me nattering in texts l
Lmao do will keep it to a brief 'hullllooooo'

Jelly - it's all so so so exciting 

Rome/Amy/Becky/Any others my pessarie riddled brain has led me to miss giant cuddle from moi!!

AFM: I intend to test early this time, I have so much more hope this time that it's worked I think it'll be easier to strip it away in sections first test at 14days post Fertilisation not going to tell hubby unless it's an early bfp anyone know which tests are the most sensitive? I could look on the 2ww thread but tht place is so 'arrrrggggg' it gives me hives and paranoia lol xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, how are you feeling?? So very exciting eh  

I'm a true believer of first response   I dont use any other tests but we are all different 
Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Omg I was skimming through briefly before I read properly and when I saw bfp my heart literally skipped a beat...... Jeez woman you trying to kill me?

I have always used cb digi but most woman prefer to use first response as apparently they can detect hcg earlier

P.s I don't mind long texts as you well know from my replies   I can't half talk


----------



## Jelly.B

Only reason I never used the cb is I never wanted the dreaded 'not pregnant' slapped in my face right there on the screen........ But you don't need to worry about that chick


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol sorry LouLou! Think 4dp3dt is abit early even for me  

Jelly- I feel very good but I'm scared to be too positive just incase but I feel less doomed this time which sounds very weird lol I suppose I'm just more confident with two there BUT I need to remember there are no guarantees. 7 days ago my eggs were collected how quick has that gone? Feels like a life time  

I think I'll spen tomorrow reading the back of pee stick packets haha


----------



## melloumaw

not long now jelly till your big move,oh i envy you i wish you a very smooth move and a very happy life in oz
its a good monday for me sat here eating cherry pie and cream for breakfast lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, it's so so exciting, just starting to feel a bit stressful! So much to think about. Worst part is that we might not see our furniture until start Of December at the other end.....guess my Xmas will be spent unpacking... On the other hand, can't wait for daily long walks by the beach... How weird will that feel lol  

Yum yum, check you out with naughty breakkie hehe


----------



## staceyemma

thanks girlies u  guys are the best   
Keep chuggin along until I get my dream I guess  

Bubble I know u will get that BFP my love     xxx first response is best test chicken


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bored today do NOT want to do any work *taps fingers on desk and looks around* what mischeif can I cause/plan instead. 
had cake for lunch as butter on bap made me feel   so since starting metformin 6 weeks ago I no longer like chopped tinned tomatoes, thai green curry, butter, bacon or various other items and now taking tablets is making me gag too got got love tx drugs  

Will be worth it if Dee or Dum have snuggled down xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

couldnt stand tinned tom's with my 1st pregnancy made me so il,well not the tom the seed,but fresh ones were fine
fingers crossed its pregnancy and not the tx making you feel yuck lol
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Stace - keep your chin up chicken. Sending you loads of love and hugs xxxx

Bubble - will be even better if dee AND dum have settled in for the duration  xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I don't think it could be preggers vibes yet as still so early and so much happened before EC  BUT i suppose you never know if the butter could be the first pg one !!  

Did you go off many things through your pg? If I do get pregnant there's not alot left too go off


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LouLou - Double trouble would be fabulous but I barely dare ask the great out there for one let alone two.
I'll let you all do the asking for me  

Was once told by a hippy/witchy/spirity pal that the good wishes and requests from those who care for you carried even more punch as they were selfless wishes made only for another persons happiness. I think that's quite a nice thought  

how's work today? I am SO unfocused but boss is out so meh  

Completely opposit road but: Have also booked on to an adoption evening on the 11th October and we will be going either way just to learn more about the way our local authorities work, so if all goes well our plans for siblings could be underway too


----------



## lou-lou12

Ahhh work is so boring.... Managed to watch houswives of orange county, housewives of new york, loose women... Currently watching alan tits-  .... Oh the joys 

Well bubble if you witchy/spooky friend was right you should do just fine  xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi everyone hope you are well and at least Monday is nearly over  

XX


----------



## hopepaige

You r all so lucky my desk looks like a bomb has exploded on it   bubbles if that's true than u have so many positive vibes flowing around that dee and dum r definately busy snuggling in as we speak  .  Keep your chin up Stacey my love   HUG HUG. Hey may darling lou  . Hey Rome, Jelly, Mel everyone


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles off tomatoes off cheese and onion crisps,on everything else including sniffing nailpolish remover petrol and tar lol


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
what has happened to the weather,i hope Jelly your going to send some sunshine from oz for us
how you feeling Bubbles? hoping the tweedle's are behaving
all our pregnant ladies(and still waiting ladies) hope your feeling well
love to all
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

*HELLO HELLO,ANYONE OUT THERE*
its oh so quiet, hope your all ok!!!
think im going through delayed puberty,outbreak of face spots,bad period pains, dizziness oh the joy of being female lol
love to all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Heya Mel, you did make me chuckle with pubertys second coming lol! Hopefully the old witch will remove her added extras shortly lol! Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

it always comes all at once why cant i just have 1 problem at a time  
how are you feeling my lovely?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Oh, bless you hun   life can be a bit of a minx at times.  Do hope you're feeling better soon (in time for the weekend) xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

wow that was a bit poor me lol
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

hey ladies   xx


----------



## melloumaw

hey stacey how are you sweetie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace Chef  is in the house!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hope everybody is ok  
Hows my tweedle dum and dee doing?  

Waiting for my conceive plus in the post   (hopin the stuff may help hubbys swimmers on their way) xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

they've not escaped the womby bastile yet   they fancy staying for 9 months and emerging chubby loud and healthy xxx

LOUlou- You have me waiting by my phone like a mad lady ... mad I tell you xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hoping it's great news for u Lou-lou   xx

Bubble those little ones will be all snuggled up now   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I am hoping the temptation to stick around and meet all their lovely FF aunties was too much to turn away


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello my lovely ladies   just a quick one from me, hoping you all having a fab morning so far  

Sooooo sick of this move now! Been cleaning shoes like mad (no dirt allowed) can't wait till Friday when all is gone lol. 

Had such pelvic pains lag night   think too much bending and moving for me lately...and didn't feel any movements from little man inside so got a bit worried...thank the lord for dopplers! Found his heartbeat straight away, and of course he started kicking like mad after lol, phew. 

Anyway, more packing for me, well more like 'sorting' everything for the movers tomorrow, who shows up at 7am! Nice! Not like I'm tired anyway or need more sleep  .... Enough of me moaning lol?

Love you all
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Yey aunty Stacey I love being an aunty   aunties are the best   
Not in the mood for work today   xxx
Started my diet monday ended up eating chocolate ckae yesterday   well these women in the office are always bringin in cakes and biscuits I blame them!

I want to lose a stone!!! Im just too tired to exercise   

Jelly little man was probably chilling out   do u use the doppler a lot? It must be amazing to hear his heartbeat   , moan all you want you're probably knackered!!!! xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Stacey   I haven't used Doppler for a while, bought it mainly cause of my travel coming up, knowing all ok after before I can see a doctor or midwife. And I can feel him moving all the time so no need to use it as often. 

Diet Noooo, no point now, Xmas coming, cold weather, all you be wearing is thick clothes anyway   and you are so skinny anyway lady  

Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Skinny   oh jelly  Im 10 stone not too bad so aiming for 9 1/2 maybe. Good point with xmas coming up I love xmas food!!!!!   

I bet ur bump is huge now! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Really looking forward to xmas this year   just me and man   nice and quiet. Can't feel quilty not going to his parents as cant fly by that time hehehehe   love it!


----------



## staceyemma

You'll have a huge bump xmas day   xxx 
Whats the weather like in oz at xmas time?


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies.  Jelly my word sounds crazy   at least when u get to aussie u will have the beautiful sun shining and another summer   aussie gets the same sort of weather as us and its heating up drastically now.   sure your little man was just resting, packin with mommy must be hectic  .  Hey Stace I no what u mean love I'm trying so hard to loose a bit of weight as well before nxt cycle . Bubbles hugs for u my love. Sent u a pm . Lou lou we r all patiently waiting Thinkin of u love   hi mel .


----------



## Jelly.B

It's summer there then   summer just starting now  , by Xmas it will be around 30-40 in Perth   
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

no building snowmen then


----------



## hopepaige

Yeah Jelly u r more a less in line with SA and xmas time is always epent in the pool   summer has hit us like a bomb here I had my swim this last weekend   .


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies... Everything went well at scan. Baby looks perfect, was wriggling and waving .... Have uploaded a piccie for you all   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Lou if u could see me now u would think I was crazy  I'm smiling from ear to ear and just ova the moon for u my love   our new your little one would be just fine   . The pic is beautiful my love


----------



## Jelly.B

Good news Lou

Hope, will feel soooo weird having a hot Xmas! I'm used to cold and snow in Sweden lol. Bet you loving the warm weather now  

Need to head out and get some varnish and paint. Got a few wicker baskets and just got informed they will not get past quarantine if they unvarnished!! Eeekkkk, one more job on the list! Can't bare myself to throw them  


Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

IM STRESSING!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

I'd help u if I was there Jelly  
Fantastic news Lou  
Hope   Hello my lovely dear how are you?  x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Stace I'm good and u  lots of happy positive happenings here on our little thread which gives us all so much hope for the future   . How r u keeping love?


----------



## staceyemma

not too bad thanks sun is shining this afternoon   xxx
Yes it does give us hope xxx


----------



## goldbunny

unvarnished wicker baskets are a threat to australia? how on earth? what do they think, they think you going to secretly import willow trees by disguising them as baskets and untangling them when you get there

don't breathe the varnish fumes!

hello everybody hope you're all having a good day. think AF is imminent which will mean i can book a d/r scan for end of next week probably, know more by tomorrow. Life's feeling very complicated at the moment. Treating myself to some very very dark chocolate (it's safer than milk because i can only eat a few squares at a time) mmmMMMMmm. Got to have something to keep myself sane. 

xxx   for all!


----------



## melloumaw

congratz loulou,lovely photo
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, tell me about it!! oz rules really starting to get to me   so many of them! Seriously a joke!
Ohhh bring on the scan! And chocolate hehe

Think very much getting there. Just got to unscrew kitchen table, dining table and bed. Would have got a away with it had my front door and back door not been so small! Silly cottage house lol  

Oh and lost the cat, she can obv tell something's up! Shes heading to vet Monday...... Won't see her for a month after that   

Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

have you laundered her travelling blanket and clipped her claws? poor kitty... i hope she likes her new home.


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm so nervous and worried for her   poor little kitty  
Xx


----------



## rach t

hi ladies x

aw lou lou your pic is so lovely fab news   xxx

bubbles hope tweedledum and tweedle dee enjoyed the cream cakes today   xxx

jelly hope you and bump ok and your kitty my antie lives in perth she is coming here for xmas she carnt wait for the snow xxx

stacey,gb,hope,mel how are yous xxx


----------



## goldbunny

think i have a cousin in perth too..must be a popular place.


----------



## Jelly.B

GO PERTH   GO PERTH  

You can come and visit then


----------



## goldbunny

There was a young lady from Perth
Looking forward to her baby's birth
Since it was a boy
It's called Marmaduke-Troy
Which causes some giggles and mirth.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny you do raise a giggle. 

Everyone else, I hope you're all ok nearly at the weekend now!   Last full day for me cheeky half day tomorrow so I can get packed for next week (leaving after work Monday) will be so nice to get away for a few days to the North  
Hubbys booked us some comedy tickets tonight to see Jason Byrne very excited as love doing soemthing a bit special and he did it all himself (after oking the choice of comedian)  
Know you'd all love some early pg symptoms but not sure I have any that I can't 100% blame on pessaries or tablets   one week tomorrow for test date and dee and dum are 11 days old today in my tummy tum tum xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, that made me giggle   more news re scan? 

Bubble, how fab with a break   and a show! You lucky lucky lady! 

Everyone else, morning  

Guys here packing away in full swing! Feel in the way now as nothing I can do but to guide them lol
OMG all feel so real now!!!
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Whole new exciting life starting for you chicken OMD I will miss you and only ever met you once how crazy is that!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

have a great minibreak bubble 
happy packing day jelly i hope they pack it all Very Nicely. You'll have fun popping all the bubblewrap afterwards?


----------



## goldbunny

jelly! keep out some pens and paper!!! might need them for planning new place before everything else is unpacked! and a tape measure!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Golbunny you are too organise if she does everything she's meantime what in earth will thy have to panic about  hee hee


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, you my kind of girl. Already done


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

for the record today is the day that the moderately sane Bubble was pushed over the edge and has gone from fairly cool and relaxed lady to mad spend 4 1/2 hrs at work searching early pg cramping and burning sensations  

oh and : was going to buy tests tonight but now worried the second I buy a test AF will arrive just to spite me as I HATE spending money on neagtive lines (Seriously how can something you wee on be soo expensive?) ... hmm could always keep my reciept and if the witch thwarts me exchange tests for Vino!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, positive thinking madam! Ok! Orders from jelly!

If you buy a test tonight you prob end up using it in morning and we all know faaaarrrr to early  
Xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies  

Bubble please dont test yet its far tooo early   

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble DO NOT TEST


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Damn you wise ladies you are all too wise ! 

Bubble will try and be good and stay away from ASDA *other supermarkets are available* 

Distract me with tales of your adventures 

p.s tests were NOT for today, was thinking Sunday 10dp3dt


----------



## Guest

I have no advernture tales, my life is pretty boring lol xxx


----------



## Guest

Whats happened to my ticker ?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, do something nice this evening to try to keep your mind off things as much as possible.  Is there a particular film that you want to watch, or book that you want to read, for example?  I stressed so much on my first 2ww that I had a panic attack, something I have never had before, or since - not good.  

Keeping up the                      for you

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles I need the money for my nxt cycle don't make me use it to fly ova there to give u a stern talkin to    no love u no its far to early, just focus on the lovely time u and dh are gonna have away nxt week


----------



## staceyemma

I'm sure I'll have a tale to tell after my bosses wedding do on Saturday   

sit down beef dinner followed by free wine champagne etc all night...

woo hoo bring it on! I have a new purple satin one shoulder dress to wear too   
The wedding's outdoors at a big farm so they're having a big posh marquee etc... may drag hubby off to the hay bales


----------



## Guest

Sounds fab stace !!

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

You got internet now Becks or on ur phone? x


----------



## Guest

Internet


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sue - Thanks my lovely you're very right I need to put some balance back in to my life or I wont survive the next week  
I am going out tonight to a comedy show, Jason Byrne quite excited about that so thats this evening ticked off, problem is when stressed I normally decorate/re-arrange house/deep clean all no no's right now so I think I will take your advice and download some good old fiction onto my Kindle 

 thanks very much xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - I WILL be good you need those pennies so baby hope can comeinto the world!!!! xxxxx

Stace - Can see the newspaper now, ''farmer finds couple giving haybale a midnight fork!!!!!!!''

Becly - Yay internet!!!


----------



## Guest

Is he the irish one?


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Becks hello  so great to have u back   love the new photie   how r u keeping?


----------



## Guest

Hiya Hope  

Thank you, took me a bbit longer than planned to get online but im here now 

All good here thanks, onoly 6 weeks to go now !! Scary !!

How are things with you?

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Cool  Becky 

bubble you make me laugh   

Hello Hope  

Hi to everyone else lurking around today!   xxx

Roll on the weekend I say! Im taking hubby with me to the wedding he's dreading it as he won't know anyone he'll be ok after a drink or two    I am looking forward to him being in a suit


----------



## Guest

We are going to a wedding reception on saturday night too, nik really doesnt wanna go i can tell lol. Tough haha

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

poor men


----------



## Guest

Im munching chocolate peanuts mmmmm


----------



## hopepaige

OMG becks 6 weeks Wow u have been gone for so long and its almost time already   wow so so exciting  u got lots of baby thingies and his little room? .    Stace sure wedding will be cool  1 good thing u can have a nice glass of wine and relax  .     for bubbles we r all your strength to not poas yet        jelly sure u almost done hoep its still goin well  .


----------



## Guest

I know, the time has flown !! I finished work in May so thats when i went offline lol.

Yes nursery is all done, not sure if i can add pics on here ? Cant wait for him to come now.Im measuring a wk ahead so hoping he will be a bit early lol

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Becks how super exciting   well if pebbels comes early he can come round the 9th Oct that my b-day  .


----------



## Guest

Lol ok hun  How are you doing?

#xx


----------



## hopepaige

Ok love. Slowly picking up the pieces after bfn no 2, but planning our 3rd cycle for January. We have 3 frosties patiently waiting  . Also such exciting things happening on ff at the moment so very motivating as well


----------



## Guest

January will be here before you know it scarily enough ! FIngers & toes crossed on your frosties hun will be praying for you.

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

All packed!! Now sitting in a house full of boxes! All being sent tomorrow. Now got a tv that doesn't work aaarrggghhhh.... Feel like im camping in my own home   

One week to go      

This is all feeling very very real now....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

why's tv not working? naughty bloody tv


----------



## Jelly.B

I don't know   but starting to get blooming annoyed! Got iPad of course....
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly write a story letter to the bean describing the move! he might like it when he's older, to hear of your adventures. if you write it now before you leave you will have your memories of your house now fresh in your mind.. tell him what it was like to live there, what it's like now now that everythings packed, how the cat will be feeling, tell him all about it. x That will keep you busy so you don't mind the telly.


----------



## Jelly.B

Think my mind is in a little bit of 'fed up' stage, but a very sweet idea   might have to do it tomorrow  
Thanks gb


----------



## melloumaw

good morning lovely ladies
thank goodness its friday,roll on the weekend
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my lovelys Mel hope all is well chick  xx


----------



## melloumaw

be better when i finish work this afternoon,its only a 2+1/2 hour shift but its bedlam at the minute,with new starters, a broken water heater flooding kitchen etc oh the joy of working for the council lol
how are you feeling my lovely
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Alls good chick, ready to just have the answer now good or bad  been 12 days since EC an I'm not good at being patient haha xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i've already decided when its my turn,im POAS everyday from from ET,and im going to chart results in my diary,to show things like trigger shot leaving system etc and early +/-  results
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

big hug for bubble being patient! x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, sounds a perfect recipe for sending yourself loopy!!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

im already there honey lol.
im far too nosey and impatient
with my 1st daughter  i missed a period on the pill, and never had a positive test till 3 months gone, the 1st doctor i spoke to told me i was infertile (at 19 years old )and have bloods drawn when i eventually started my period, so i like to know whats happening with my body lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

All our furniture is gone now...This is our last weekend in the UK.....feel strange saying it  
Know we have such a amazing future ahead of us, and I'm so excited of a new life in Oz, although a little scared hehe.

Anyhow..... Girls have a fab weekend

Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

*sniff*  <waves>jelly!! don'tgo!!! stay!!   gowan! it's not too late!


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle  

How are you getting on with the stabbing gb?
Xx


----------



## Guest

What have you got planned for your last weekend in the uk jelly?

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Becky, how are you? You got Internet  

Quiet tomoz, as busy days after that... Might settle for take away on mattress watching xfactor hehe
Sunday lunch with friends and my little guinea pig gets picked up for his new home
Monday cat goes to vet to get sorted for her flight Tuesday, dinner with friends in eve
Tuesday cleaners in and carpet clean
Wednesday lunch with friends in London
Thursday midwife and flight to Sweden 

Wow, even saying it makes it so real!!
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly how fast the last few months have gone!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, it has! Have a great weekend chick  
Xx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone, its been so long and i'm so sorry that ive been away what seems like forever, feel cheeky coming on ea now.

I Hope everyone is doing ok, ive had a quick flick through to try to catch up and seen some things that have made me smile so much  
Gosh i have missed so much 

Bubble, i see u tryed again and your OTD so close, Good Luck 2 u both xxxxx

Jelly, your due date is the day after mine. I'm due on the 5th Jan   Glad everything going ok     

Rachel wow your journey as started, so happy 4 u both, and your Egg collection so close, Good Luck Love    

I'm sorry 2 see some sad news as well,    2 all u who not been so lucky yet xxxxx

To everyone else, sending lots  of luv and  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx And sorry again 4 been away so long


----------



## rach t

morning ladies xx

willow hello how are you and your bump   and yes i finaly started ec 2moro morning xxx

bubbles hope you feeling ok   xxx

jelly you have been very busy these next couple of days will fly over good luck and sure you will settle in are you sad leaving now that it is here xxx

gb how are you getting on xxx

becky not long for you now and your pic is fab   xxx

mel how are you xxx

hope how are you xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone 

wow its monday tomorrow already cant believe it   where do the weekends go  

Rach wow its all happening for you my love    good luck for EC tomorrow take it easy and keeping your in my   

Jelly how was your last weekend   hope your doing well and all is still going according to plan   

Bubbles hope your having the best time eva and taking care   thinking of you as we head into the BIG week    lots of love to you my angel  

GB how are you doing? how is the stabbing coming along? when do you think you could be facing EC

Hi Willow   so great to hear from you   glad all goin so well  

Lou how are you doing my angel  

Hi Stace, Mel, Rome, amy gertie and becky hope your all doing well


----------



## goldbunny

rach good luck with e/c xx


----------



## staceyemma

Helllo Ladies

How are we all Ive been sufferin the past 24 hours with a really bad hangover but it was a fantastic night!!   Definitely well deserved  
Drank far too much wine champagne, malibu etc... but wow what a night me and hubby had great fun!
Good luck Rach for egg collection
GB hope ur injections are going well

Big hugs to Gertie, Becky, Jelly, Mel and Hope  
Willow ur back!!!!  
Bubble no testin   

Im off to the water machine again!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach EC today


----------



## Guest

Morning ladies hope evedryone had a lovely weekend

xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Good luck Rach T

Hello everyone hope you are all well
XX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, best of luck today, can't wait for the good news  

Stacey, youdid make me giggle yesterday with your texts lol, glad you feeling better today  

Hello to all  

Not a good day   my lovely little cat at vets now overnight, flying tomorrow, hate being apart from her...know ppl might think 'she's just a cat' but I HATE being away from her.   really breaks my heart   so, been in tears all morning. Not stepping outside as I eyes now looks like I'm a druggie! What makes things worse is that, at vets a lady got told her little dog had passed away over night, made me think aful things like 'what if my cat as a heart attack through flight, and no one there!!!!!   

Anyway, got to let it go. Don't think I can have any more pets. I get too attached and when something happens, I get so upset, even if just to take them to vet for a check up! When my rabbit passed away last year, I cried for 2weeks! Just couldn't get over it..... Shocking! And man hates seeing me like this  

Enough of me...... COULD DO WITH A RATHER LARGE GLASS OF WINO! 

Hope you all having a good monday  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly     Golly gosh I do feel for you my moggies are my little mental health workers, I'd be a sad mad old weirdo by now without them, just going away till Friday has me feeling guilty   
She will be happily purring away waiting for you xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi there ladies
good luck today rach
love and hugs to you jelly
how ya feeling bubbles
hey rome,beckyboo,stacey,hope,gb,willowstar lovely to hear from you again
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

aw jelly i bet the jellycat will be very happy to see you when you are reunited!   i couldn't bear it if something happened to my cat but at the same time i would always get a new one 'Home is where the cat is', see. 

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I agree Goldbunny - Couldnt be without a moggy when we lost out little Speccy last year I was devastated was waking up in tears .. I ended up finding a little farm litter runt called Spirit she is now nearly one and devoted to me, she sits in the sink while I do my makeup, walks from room to room with me and is never found sleeping more than a couple of meters away she was my little saving grace when previous txs failed as she is like my little baby (my other three moggies are just as loved) but something about my lidget midget kitty of madness always lifts my spirits, not to mention the endless hours she plays fetch.. yes FETCH with little mice


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hi ladies,
Sorry to keep this short but sending lots of love and hugs to all  
Sadly I started bleeding this morning so is all over for me again, sad but knew deep down that this time just hadn't happened for us. A lot of thinking to do before we work out what happens next but I do know I am so gratefull to you all for everything  xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending you hugs darling
you know where we are
love ya mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Bubble, I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending you the hugest of hugs.  

Jelly, hope things go smoothly.  

Hi everyone else!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, so so sad...   life sure canbe cruel.dont give up to Hun! Promise me that!  

Sue, thanks petal  

Xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - one of the kindest most amazingest people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting! I am devastated for you.... We are all here for you whatever the next step is that you decide to take xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I agree with Jelly - no giving up ok??

Sending you and hubby loads of hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Bubble, I am so sorry to hear your news, please dont give up in your quest to be parents, whichever route you take, be kind to yourself & know we are always here for you, as you are such amazing person. Big hugs & kisses xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

i poem i wrote when emotions were low

We tried our best to make you real
To pluck you from that dream
We'd see you born
We'd see you grow
And everything in-between
Maybe in another lifetime
That happiness you'll bring
The child we'd have
That was our own
And then my heart would sing

Now its time to say goodbye
To the reality of you
I'll keep you close within my heart
Remember that we love you


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble you are always there for us all and we all love you.  
I admire you so much you are a kind genuine gentle person who I am so so proud to know. Im sending you masssive hugs xxx

You'll always have me by your side whatever   thanks for being my friend 

Why is life so unfair sometimes   
Its true that as friends we want this for each other more than ourselves.
I hope it is of some comfort to you bubble that we are all thinking of u and here for u xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh my precious bubbles    I'm so so sorry my love. Life is just so cruel.  I agree with the other ladies u can't give up. Lots of love to u and dh and I'm here for u anytime


----------



## Shoegirl10

Bubbles I am so sorry - words cant explain how you are feeing now but you are in my thoughts and I hope that together with your husband you find the strength to move on.
Please dont give up on your dream
Have immunes testing done if you can - I did and it turns out I have elevated NK cells so ensure that no stone is left unturned in this journey

     

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

so so sorry bubble, i was really so convinced this time would be the right time for both of us, you've been such a source of support in this thread, sending a big hug to you.


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all you lovely ladies
just sending big hugs to everyone and much love
mel x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening All

How are we?

Bubbles - thinking of you and hope you are OK   Its so hard when you go through the treatment and get the BFN  

Jelly - hope the move is going well

HopePaige, GB, MW, Lou Lou, Becky hope you ladies are well

AFM had my consultation with the clinic yesterday and on my next treatment I will be on Intralipids, Clexane, Aspirin, predinsolone along with the IVF drugs! I cant get over how much I will be taking!!   
I cant believe I am ending 2012 with 2 IVF treatments, a miscarriage and a BFN - it shocks me as this time last year I was being booked in for my laparoscopy and so much has happened since then!!!
Sorry I am having a strange moment - being a teacher I see the year differently (september - august) but with Christmas not far away it just feels so weird!

Anyway before I go on....

 to all you lovely ladies

XXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, sending you big hugs   don't worry re drugs, we do what we have too to get our dreams. You will be just fine   I was on aspirin and pred too. 

Morning ladies  
TODAY IS THE DAY! 
Flying to Sweden today   This is it!!!! Can't believe that in a few weeks time I will be walking on a beach in Oz, my new home! Felt so sick last night, everything has happened so quickly last few days...... But today I'm all smiles   looking forward boarding our flight to Oz on the 1st oct   in business class tut tut   exciting!  
Will be a bit quiet next few weeks,but will log in and check on you all when I can  

Had an email from Oz re cat, and she is all well, and apparently everyone loves her, thinks she's gorgeous   she's a tortoiseshell cat so sure she will give them enough troubles hehe. 

GB, I hope this cycle is going well so far! All my fingers and toes are crossed for you!! 


You girls are the best, love you all
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## melloumaw

Gb sending you positive thoughts honey
fingers crossed for you jelly that you have a smooth relocation and a very happy new start to life,its all come at once for you sweetie a new home and a little bundle congratz to you
love to all especially our lovely bubbles at this time(thinking of you always,even the girls asked after you and send their wishes)
mel x


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how are you all xxx

bubbles your a fantastic person i am so so sorry for you and hubby         xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hiya rach how ya feeling
mel x


----------



## rach t

ok mel bit cramp after et this morning how are you xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach good luck hun xxx
How's Everyone? Xxx


----------



## rach t

thanks stacey emma how are you getting on xxx


----------



## melloumaw

im good ta rach,
positive thoughts for you honey


----------



## Shoegirl10

Thinking of you Rach   xx


----------



## hopepaige

My word so so much has happened recently.  
Rach im so sorry i new you had ec but didnt hear anymore but hey your PUPO now      
good luck and take care  
GB how are you doing? was happening along your road?
Rome how are you keeping?

Bubbles darling just no we are thinking of you all the time and hope you and dh are doing ok   
Lou how are you my love?
Jelly enjoy your time with the family  
Mel,Stacey,Becky,Willow,Amy and Gertie hi there


----------



## goldbunny

hey goodnight darlings sorry i haven't been in much, have had a busy few days. going in for d/r scan first thing tomorrow so hopefully they'll be telling me when to start stimming.

bon voyage to the intrepid ms jellykins.

xxx all.


----------



## rach t

thanks girls xx

i no hope havnt been on sorry and thank you xxx

everyone else hope all is ok xx

bubbles   xxx

gb good luck for scan 2dya xx


----------



## staceyemma

Mornin Girls!!!!  
It's Friday!!! Can't wait to finish work today...been so busy!
Hope everyone is ok I've been trying naturally this week along with the help of 'conceive plus'
what lovely slippery stuff that is   still no peak on my fertility monitor so think my ovulation will be a few days late maybe   Oh well I will have fun trying! 

Rach how does it feel to be PUPO? Exciting stuff hey. xxx you look after yourself now!    
Jelly   the best of luck to you sweetheart xxx    
Goldbunny I hope your scan goes ok     x
Hope- How are things going whats the weather like in SA?   Hope that you and hubby are ok xxx
Willow- Hope you and the bump are ok   xx
Rome- How are you when do you start?! xxx  
Beckyboo- 'D' day is nearing lovely!!! ha ha     
Gertie- I'm orderin us a turkey baster each my lovely   
Loulou- How are you   Hows little beany bump? x
Mel- How are you? hope you are keeping well  
Bubble- You are amazing and I love u to bits    I will take care of u and feed u my cottage pie   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hey stacey
thank goodness its the weekend,im ready for a bottle of wine lol
hope everyone is well
love to all


----------



## goldbunny

hmm same as last time i'm not fully d/r yet so they'll call later and scan me again next week... oh well. 

i seem to be struggling to eat healthily this time, i'm sure at this stage last time i was 'doing more' but i can't remember what i was doing. someone remind me. I know last time when i was stimming i had lots of milk and water, pineapple juice, heat pad/blanket, and protein... what am i missing that i should have done while d/r or should start doing when stimming? 

xx have a great weekend girls xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hello Lovely ladies

Hope you are all well despite the weather!  
Cant believe House of Frasier already have their Christmas decorations and trees up!! crazy!!

AFM we were going to start IVF in November but time is coming around too fast so we thought some time after Christmas

Have been enjoying a few nights out with friends and realised how much I have missed being me!  

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your Sunday
xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello my fabulous ladies  !!!

I haven't posted while away as was thoroughly trying to make the best of the time away with my DH in York *BUT* both of us have nipped on and read, and re-read and appreciated the messages of overwhelming support and friendship (something so rich and flowing here  )

I haven't replied individually because I feel a little lost for words at the minute (I know suprised me too  ) So.. instead I'll thank you all now and here, for the words and sentiments that gave us both courage and smiles and even some laughter in a difficult week. I send you all giant cuddles and rainbows and dancing unicorns and most obviously my utterly immense THANK YOU 

A few of us have said before the thing that makes this place a little piece of magic is that I genuinely beleive we all want a happy ending for each individual lady still waiting as we do for ourselves and one day ladies, ONE DAY we WILL ALL be mummies to little living miracles, our journeys may all be different and some may be longer or have a few extra hills but we will each find our destination somehow and when we do ... OH MY we shall all be the happiest ladies in the universe   

ON THAT NOTE!

Rach      our current pupo princess, one week tomorrow chicken till blood test NO naughty early testing or I shall come back up there ad smack your hand!!!!!           pee stick police have you surrounded         

Goldbunny - Oh my chicken GRRRR at waiting but, better to wait and have a nice snuggly womb for your little bunny babies! Hopefully the last few days will fly and then you can take a seat in PUPO land ready for a nice big 
xxxx

Rome- I think you are so courageous, I hope your man is spoling you rotten and I truely could not be flinging more positive thoughts your way        hopefully those immunes hold the key to mummy land for you. When you're ready to leap you'll know and we will be heind you 1000% xxxxx

Hope - Your time will be here so soon! How's the weather over in SA hope its sunny and fab and filling you full of possitivity. You have a big gift inside you hunny, your courage and healing words are something very special and one day very soon I just KNOW you will be sharing those gifts with a little SA star full of laughter and mischeif ! 

Gertie and Stace - Our au naturel naughtys haha!! love the turkey baster comments, though make sure you dont get it muddled with the christmas one when prepping the turkey  (ooh was that a tmi joke to far)    Praying you both get a little miracle before christmas but if it's running close to the date I will write to santa personally and DEMAND he kidnaps the baby bringing fairy and that she leaves a LARGE helping of baby dust in your stockings   

Mel - Heya chick I really hope you and the kiddies and man,are all well and avoiding the lurgy that seems to be on the attack everywhere! Bless your post about the girlies asking after us, not a suprise in the least that they are as caring as their mummy  . Hope lifes treating you ok and the saving for tx is going well, maybe we can share fundraising tips 

LouLou, Jelly, Becky, Willow and Amy - Our preggie princesses! hope you and bumps are all fabulous and doing well and staying warm in this sudden cold snap (Mind you Jelly scrap that for you, you'll be baking in the Aussy heat soon  ) Sending you and the bumps much love and happiness this Sunday xxxxxxxxxxxx

Wrackgodin - Hope you're well honey sending smiles and happy dust to you and your loved ones   
Anyone else - I am useless and part senile hope you are well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

welcome back bubblekins, well done on the massive post must have taken ages. 

afm not only do i have to wait but i have to wait a whole week they don't want to scan me again til next friday plus! they have upped my buserelin dose to 75ml which is making me headachey and sleepy and takes ages to stab in too so the injecting is worse...no idea why they have done this, very odd. proper nurse on holiday and deputy nurse didn't seem to know. so it will be friday at least before i can start stims and maybe even after that! 

hope everyone having a lovely day x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sounds like they're just upping the dose to make sure you're fully DR doesnt sound worrying infact sounds thorough and like a concerted attempt to taylor DR to meet your individual needs which is just what you want  Friday is only 5 sleeps (yes I know 5 sleeps feels like forever) we're behind you 100% chick, xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

thank you bubble you are very wise yes, it does sound like that when you put it that way! goodness i am such a panic merchant. 
x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - It is EASY to be calm and see the wood for the trees when it's not your own cycle, everyone elses ALWAYS make sense it's our own that never make sense lol . Maybe there is one upside to tx possibly being over my remaining sanity might stay put


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone   hope your all doing good on this beautiful monday morning. lazy me has just gotten out of bed   as its a bank holiday here so its chill day at home today     

Bubbles so lovely to see you back full of love and ready to face the world    its been such a hard week but sounds like you and dh had a much needed and lovely time away and thats healing in itself.   

Out PUPO rach how are you doing love? 1 week down and 1 to go    hope your doing well and taking it easy holding everything crossed for you love    

GB sorry about this tiny delay but just remember they are preparing you as best they can even if it takes longer its just whats beta for you. Bring on friday   

Rome you follow your heart when u feel ready love    we are also waiting. Gonna probably start our next cycle in January. From experiance having done my 1st cycle in december last year and comparing it to my May cycle it just seemed to us that in dec everyone was so into the xmas vibe and holiday mode that we definately didnt get as much attention as in May. Dont no if its different ova there just a little note to think about    

Hi Mel   hope you and your girls are well  

Stacy and Gertie hope your still have lots of fun the 'natural' way    holding loads of   for you guys  

Jelly hope your having an awesome time with the family   

Lou lou, Willow, Becky and Amy our preggie chicks hope you and your boops are all well   

AFM all well here, summer is truely here in full force so might just go try for a tan around the pool a bit lata   as this body is so so so white   
Waiting for my results from my mamogram which i had last friday but confident all is well and not any probs. just another 'tick" off my 'to do" list before our 3rd attempt


----------



## rach t

hi girls hope you all doin well and thanks xxx

bubbles always puts a smile on my face i promise i wont be i dont dare u will be at my door hehe   xxx

hope thank you hope you get the results back soo and all is good how are you feeling not long now xxx

everybody else how are you all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

hello ladies  

In sweden enjoying family time but unfort caught a cold so feeling rather dreadful   same with man   oh well.....
one week from now I will be on my way to sunny Oz!!!  

Rach, hope the 2ww going well for you   your otd is the day I move  
Bubble, sending you LOADS of hugs sweetie  
Stacey, happy   hehe   you go for it girl
GB, sorry to hear re your d/r, but sure there is a reason for it. keep strong and positive   I never used heat pad during d/r stage, only thru stimming...
Mel, hello petal   how was that wine of yours at the weekend   Had a glass myself last night, dont think it helped my cold tho!
Hope, how are you my darling lots of cuddles being sent your way   hows the weather? must be nice there for you now   cant wait for my first walk on the beach, bring it on lol

Big hellos to anyone I have missed  

Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday  
xxxx


----------



## rach t

morning everyone how are you all 2day xx

jelly hi yes hopefully the 1st will be a god day   for both of us how do you feel moving away wish i could move away this weather is awful xx

bubble how are you my lovely xx

mel and hope hi hope all is well xx

gb you will start stimms soon not long hope you feeling ok xx

rome how are you xx

stacey bet you are havin fun at this stage hehe   xx


----------



## melloumaw

nice to hear from you jelly,get some vitamin c down you for that cold,
loved the wine but i've got my bladder and kidney infection back with a vengeance  
hoping all all the  other lovely ladies are doing well
love to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies  
I've been busy having fun trying    
thinking about u all xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, I cant wait to move   very excited  

mel, oh noooooooo poor you!!! sending you loads of cuddles   and hope you feeling better soon.

stacey, keep busy madam  
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey you have fun honey fingers crossed for good results lol
rach   for the 1st
hope so jealous sure i suffer with SAD would love the sunshine to feel well again
GB hoping all goes well for you
hi rome gertie jelly loulou becky bubble sorry if i missed anyone
mel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - You poor hun, your kidneys give you alot of jip dont they  big hugs   lots of cranberry juice (or so I hear) very good for these things, and rest (which I'm sure is easy with kiddies to look after.. NOT) 
Seriously hope you're feeling better soon chick. Have you been badly affected by the flooding your way? was looking at todays BBC pictures of York, think we left at the right time god bless them  

Other Ladies - At work so can't be sneaked onlong but you are all being far too quiet STOP IT!! Bubble wants this thread buzzing again lol 

Rach 4 sleeps till that BFP I just know it my bubblicious senses are tingling hee hee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles york is about 50 mins from us,we've had bad down pours but thankfully nothing thats stopped
never had much problem with water infections etc till end of july this year,hopefully now im on the right anti b's it'll go properly
afternoon ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Glad to hear its not like Atlantis where you are chick can imagine getting the three girlies to school in canoe would be less than ideal  
Hope they do the job (the antib's) how are you feeling today? xxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

morning ladies how are you all xx

bubble i wish i was as positive as you xx


----------



## melloumaw

stay strong rach, your body will pick up on it   for rach
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Rach not long now chick sending you positive vibes


----------



## rach t

thanks girls how are you mel? lou-lou how are you feeling xx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone.  Rach holding all toes and fingers and all for u and sending u loads and loads of  ^reik i^ for that bfp    hey Lou how r u keeping love? And Bubbles so so happy to see u back and positive hi Mel how r u? Hope u start healing soon soon


----------



## melloumaw

not as bad thanks kidneys still feel like someone is kicking them tho 
happy friday ladies
love to all
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

morningladieshello!
hope everyone is enjoying friday and winding down for the weekend, or winding up, i suppose, if you do more at weekends.. we've had a bit of a mad week here with DH's work situation being chaotic, just went for my last d/r scan, lining now at 3.4mm or something so looks like we'll be able to start stims later but i have to wait til this afternoon for a phonecall. (sigh) the other worry though is that my big fibroid seemed even bigger on the scan. i hope it's not going to cause a problem. feeling glad not to be in a flooded place because there seem to be so many on the news this week, and it must be terrible to deal with. i've been down-regging for 28 days now so i'm pretty sick of it. It will be a relief to move to the next stage. wish i had some more interesting news to report but there just isn't any. three babies due next month in extended-family-circle i just hope the timing isn't bad...or that this cycle works! it could be tough to deal with all the baby reports... 
i'm eating muesli but for some reason it tastes terrible. hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## goldbunny

spoken to clinic, starting gonal F tonight(450)  and going back to .5ml buserelin. scanning me again next friday.


----------



## staceyemma

The stimming begins goldbunny!!! woo hoo!  

hi ladies thinking of u all!


----------



## hopepaige

hey there all my beautiful ladies 

hope your all having an awesome weekend and relaxing nicely  

GB how are you doing love? How is the stimming coming along? Hope your body responds nicely this time  

Our PUPO rach how is everything going?     Hope you are well.    1 more sleep left hope and pray that BFP is waiting for you tomorrow     

Bubbles my angel how are you doing ?  Think of you all the time and hope you are doing ok and keeping strong and positive   

our preggies ladies Lou, Becky, Jelly, Amy and Willow hope you and your bumps are well  

jelly all the best for your travels down south this week, hope all goes well and you have a safe journey.   

mel how are u and those kidneys holding up? 

rome how are things your side?

our naughty Stace and Gertie hope you are both well and still being naughty  

afm im doing well, summer is here in full force and loving it. Keeping myself busy and just waiting for January to come along for our nxt cycle 
hope your all well and have a lovely week ahead


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Hope everyone is having a good weekend
Just a quick question - how long did you all wait for your period to arrive after a BFN?
Mine arrived OTD - a normal period and now on day 35 and no sign of the  !
I just want my body to go back to normal before we start thinking about cycling again!

Good luck rach tomorrow I will be thinking of you and   you get your BFP 
XXXX


----------



## goldbunny

rome on myfirst ivf cycle, i was AF on day 10 of the 2ww, then 48 days(!) then 45 days(on clomid).... so you could be in for a long wait!! (had been 30 days regularly before tx)


----------



## Shoegirl10

HI GB
thanks for info- i am hoping it wont be that long  
After my ERPC it took 6 weeks for my period to come and then they went back to normal!!
I cant be doing with this waiting as I cant really plan my next cycle!!


Hope your cycle is going well
XX


----------



## rach t

Thank you hope and rome hope all is ok x x x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  
Just popping in quickly to say - rach thinking of you  
Goldbunny, hurrah for stimming time!!  

Big hellos to everyone   back in UK for one eve, flight to Oz tomoz eve   I'm sooooo excited now! Can't wait to get on the plane lol. 

Will pop in tomoz to say 'hi' again before I'm off  

Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi jelly bon voyage on your travels x


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks GB   10days in Sweden with family has def made me look forward to my own space on plane hehe

Hope stimming drugs not giving you too many side affects! and you feeling just fab
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Rach thinking of you and hoping you get your BFP today

AFM I have been drinking Parsley tea non stop in the hope that my period arrives .. so far cramps!!

XX


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies love to all
fingers crossed for rach
happy travels jelly
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Everything crossed for you rach xxx


----------



## rach t

thanks girls xxxx

have a save journey jelly xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks rach.
Is it OTD for you today?  
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

i don't think you ought to fly jelly. Since you're going 'down under' you ought to be travelling in a Jelly Submarine! ......

 .... and our friends, are all aboard....


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe,just cant wait! Leaving for airport around 6pm, business class lounge waiting for me


----------



## AmyHF

Fingers crossed Rach!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, safe journey!

Rach, got everything crossed for you!  Sprinkling more of the orange stuff your way!!!                  

 to everyone else

Ladies, as we are nearly at 600 pages on this thread (you lot can really talk!!  ), I was going to start a fresh thread, a part 2.  Do you still want the same name, or do you want to be called something else?  Obviously “Got my first appointment how long after do u start treatment?” doesn’t really describe you now!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck Jelly!!!!       

Rach fingers crossed for u love

Sue- I think we need a new name what u reckon girls?
We did talk about this before I think!   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i think we need a new name too,something that includes all the stages we are at,and the bond we all have too
forever friends fertility chit chat or something like??
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Rach hope your ok and got some gr8 news for us  
    jelly hope u have a great flight. Good luck on your new adventure  .  Mel I think that is an awesome thread name   .  Hey Amy love the pic   . How r u keeping ?


----------



## rach t

well   for us   xxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

I am so sorry rach-   I know the feeling and nothing can prepare you for the negative result
I feel for you and I hope you spend some quality time with your husband and son 
     
XX


----------



## rach t

thanks rome i will be and i am so grateful to have my little man and i wish everyone the chance to have a child i realy do its a long hard road for us all but hopefully we will all get there one day xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm so so sorry rach     thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

rach sorry


----------



## goldbunny

Re: Got my first appointment how long after Do U Start Treatment? ... ends in D.U.S.T... i think we're the babydust brigade! So that's my thread title suggestion! 

'The Babydust Brigade'
or 'The Fairydust Fellowship'?


x


----------



## rach t

thanks girls xx

gb when is appointment xxx

jelly hope you having a save journey xxx


----------



## goldbunny

rach i have my next scan on friday to see if i am responding to the stimming, bit nervous that i won't! because of such low antral follicle count. 

Today's more immediate problem is that DH just started a new job today, he had to travel, anyway it took him 3 hours to get to work ( bad traffic) and could take him that long to get home, well when he rang to say he was leaving work i said if he wasn't nearby by the time my injection was due he'd have to pull over somewhere and talk me through doing my own injections over the phone - i haven't ever done the gonal F one by myself.. eeek. pleasepleaseplease let him get in in time to help. I hope he can work from home the rest of the week if he has to go in every day this could be a tough week for both of us. As it is he will be exhausted after a total of  about 5 hours in the car and also 8 at work...


----------



## rach t

aw god thats a long time my dh goes out at 6 and gets in at 7 do you not like doing them yourself xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i can do the 'stabbing part' as he calls it, but it's the measuring out, my hands shake and i can't get the air bubbles out etc. and i get worried i will give myself the wrong dose, or something. Normally he gets them ready and i just grab it quick and stick it in my leg before i have too much time to think about it. If i sat and thought about it too long i might bottle out. I'm much better at bravery in Very Small Doses.


----------



## rach t

gb there awful i used to sit and count 123 123 123 123 xxx


----------



## melloumaw

so sorry rach
sending big hugs
mel x


----------



## rach t

thanks mel xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach, I am so sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you the hugest of cyberhugs.

GB, I like "The Babydust Brigade" that would get my vote, if I was allowed to vote! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sounds a winner sue


----------



## staceyemma

I like the babydust brigade too gb 

We will all get our bfps one day girls xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Rach - sending you massive hugs lovely..... Take comfort from that gorgeous little boy of yours xxxx   

Baby dust brigade is a must I think   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

well DH got home in time (good) but he has to travel every day til friday (not good) so since he's sort of (don't ask it's complicated) working two jobs this week he's going to be a zombie by friday. just hope my sciatica improves a bit because i'm going to need to be organising food and shopping and stuff by myself. For some reason this evening i reacted badly to the buserelin injection too, myleg swelled up ( in an area about the size of a small potato) and went all red but i put some ice on it and it's gone ok now. no idea why that happened very odd. 
also praying our poor little car copes with all the travelling he's doing. it's got nearly 140k miles on it as it is.. poor old thing. ((((car)))). 
well i had better try for some sleep, gonna need it xx night all


----------



## Wraakgodin

New home ladies!!!!!!

Orangy good luck Garfieldy sprinkles to all!


Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Here is your new home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=295326.0

Happy chatting!!!!

Sue


----------



## Shoegirl10

Welcome! Xx


----------



## melloumaw

bookmarked,welcome to our new home ladies
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue puts the kettle on and opens a packet of chocolate digestives*


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sue- I could so do with a brew an biccies...told that darts girls all about last tx last night, they kindly went on to buy me More wine than anyone person should drink in a year..... Hungover doesn't cover it   
Off to catch the bus into town shortly as said I'd meet a pal to help her find some bits for her daughters Xmas presents 

Rach- been nattering by PM, always here for you chicken 

Everyone else - I love you dearly but I'm off to find paracetamol and a bus timetable xxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubbles,i hope your hangover clears soon,i always take 2 ibuprofen and a glass of fresh orange
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel if its not cleared by the end of bus journey I might buy a orange and peach frozen smoothie at costa see if that kicks it (I am never drinking again) xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh those magic 4 words we say them with such conviction till the following weekend lol,it seems i get my kidney infection every time i drink now so we'll have to see this weekend if it kicks off again


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble you're getting as bad as me!   lol
Hi Ladies Our new home!!!!!   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace I am dying here lol stood at a bus stop feeling like a microscopic ninja has held a fight night in my head and kidneys URrrkkkk xxxx

Mel- do hope this weekend doesn't result in another kidney infection, maybe you should join me in my new teetotal lifestyle (starting today) haha xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello ladies,

welcome to our new home, hope everyone is well    

Rach- sorry hun, be kind to yourself   
xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Bubble   Lucozade sport (the flat one) is meant to be good as it replaces the lost salts...
I made my own version 1/2 orange juice 1/2 water and a pinch or two of salt! sounds gross but it helped and I was REALLY bad after that wedding! 
You need some sugar too   xx

Hi Gertie!   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hello ladies love our new home  
Bubbles have a good day, shopping is the best medicine for hangovers love    .  
Morning everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Hope   xx how are you? xx


----------



## goldbunny

no the best medicine for hangovers is leftover cold pizza. honest! tried and tested!!! i think it's the cheese... 

you lot were up early! anyway, it's nice to be settling in to our new thread home. Think we're going to need a better supply of biscuits though!!! 

morning all have a good day!


----------



## hopepaige

I'm doin well thanks and u Stace? How r u and dh doin? any news or plans on the horizin??  
Hi GB  yeah pizza actually also sounds like a lovely idea  yum yum.  So how did the injec go last night? U very brave I still couldn't do it myself  silly me I was like u also just starting shacking to much   lol


----------



## goldbunny

weirdly, yesterday i thought the injections had gone well, didn't have trouble doing either injection, but almost straight after, the site where i did the buserelin one swelled up and went all red, so it was a bit odd. argh this part of the tx is odd, like it's rushing past and going slowly all at the same time! i want it to be time for my next scan so i can see if i'm responding, but i also want ages, to give the drugs time to work. Plan to get lots of sleep isn't going too well, late going to bed last night!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Especially for GB!



I am always up early, the only time I can get anything done round here!!  Isabella had a nightmare at 4am and I couldn't get back to sleep so thought I might as well do something useful! I am also an hour ahead of you.

Sue


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies  

OOh weve moved  

Bubble hope the hangover is easig hun

Rach im so sorry hun, big hugs

HI to everyone else, sorry ive not been on as much as i had thought i would since being back online but i am thinking of you all

       

xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Quick hello fom me,sitting in Singapore lounge   first journey done, easy, slept most of it   makes such a HUGE different when you can lie down flat! Now waiting a few hours for second trip into Adelaide.

Thinking of you all
Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

lovely to hear from you jelly enjoy the rest of your journey
beckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hello honey
mel c


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello you lovely little creatures.... 

Bubble I am so so sorry but I have been giggling to myself about your hangover thinking "oh they were the days" gosh anybody swear Im 90 although at the moment I feel it   think Its just because I haven't gotten mashed in ages !! 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok....sue are all those biccies for me?  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey, how many biscuits do you lot eat??!!!!!

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

hey  

Bubbles how are you doing tonight   hope that head of yours is feeling beta   
Jelly sure you've landed by now  hope all going well  
Hi Becky how are you doing? your time is racing by i see not long now  
Lou sent you pm   
Mel how are you doing?
GB hope your doing well and dh was in time tonight to help you out with those injecs  
hi there Sue thanks for our lovely new home  
Rach how are you doing my love? hope you and dh are ok and keeping strong  
Hi Rome and Gertie and Stacey
hope your all having a lovely evening


----------



## melloumaw

hey loulou how you keeping?
hope morning
love to all the brigade
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my beautifull ladies sorry for the lack of personals will read back when I get to  work.
hope you all have a cracking day xxx


----------



## melloumaw

wear white rome bound to fetch her lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rome - Hope the witch comes soon for you hun, if not you could ask your clinic/doctor about provera or something to kickstart it?  

Well just booked our review (had to cancel first date) so 30th October we will be seeing a consultant called Dr Maha....... part of me doesn't really know why I'm going as 3/4 ready to leave tx behind me...... but think that last 1/4 needs to at least have some say 'your eggs are dud' or 'your wombs just not friendly' or some kind of tangible reason why things have been how they have, from too many follicles (despite extremely low drugs) right through to still only getting a couple of embryos each time   

Jelly - Hope you've landed safe

Becky - Hope you and Pebbles and that hubby of yours are doing well 

Stacey - I am now teetotal   xxxxx

Hope - Not long chicken     can't wait untill my lovely SA sunshine is starting again, third time WILL be the charm 

Mel - How's the kidneys hun? hope the girls are well xxxxxx

Wrack - We are buscuit people  ! 

LouLou - You may laugh my pretty, but it did the job, feeling so shocking (I finally sobered up about 2pm and am still hungover) has spured me on to think ok 'enough' no more comfort food 5lbs heavier than before tx, NO more wine back to the gym for Bubbles before I become the female version of the  large scottish red head from Austin Powers (Fat Doodah) can't say his name on here the mods would slap my wrists  

Goldbunny - My jab sites did that too, but normally went down very quick and even with clexane I only ever had a couple of very small light bruises. Hope the scan shows lots of juicy follicles. We've had the discussion before and remeber you produced plenty of eggies last time (more than me with an afcount of 90 odd) we're here for you 100% be calm and rub that tummy and send those eggies some love xxxxx

Gertie- My lovely was thinking about you yesterday as walked past your doppleganger   Hope all's good 

AMY/WILLOW/OTHER POPPER BYERS - Big love and fairy dust from Bubble


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

A friend of mine is pretty much begging me to let her carry for us atm, very sweet of her but what a minefield  

Bubble needs a deffinate set in stone 'this is what WILL happen plan' crystal balls anyone?  arrrhhhh


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles i predict you will become a tummy mummy you are too good a person not to be...
i also see this happening within 1 year,
later i see you pushing a double pram beside a canal or river pointing at ducks and laughing, there's an old stone building across the river,and its a bit of a blustery day
have faith in yourself
love ya 
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Mel- you are too blooming lovely, I hope by some miracle you're right and I'm wrong (did I a female just say I might be ...wrong)    either way I like your predictions much more   
Are the girls looking forward to October half term? Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

the girls enjoy school,the holidays so "boriiinnnggg" (said in the style of kevin)
i might take them to the local hepworth museum as the older 2 are studying art


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, as you can see under my name I am "FF's Official Distributor Of Orangey Good Luck!" and I am sending the whole truck over to your house!!!                                    

But something I learnt through treatment is that you have to be mentally as well as physically ready for treatment. I had a break between my 4th and 5th IUI's because it had all got too much for me. Perhaps you still need that space to get your head together. Have you seen the "Negative Cycle Follow up Questions" thread ~ CLICK HERE? Perhaps that will help you think of things to ask your consultant when you see him.

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Sue, Have printed that out quickly while boss is away  

You're probably right about time, and time is the one thing we have by the bucket load as adoption or tx would be quite a long way off, our closest LA want a minimum of 6 months after tx before we can go to their adoption evening let alone anything else, and we also need to clear finances up first which will take a few months/year or so.

IF and it's a big if, we did decide to gamble on another round of tx saving will take even longer on top of the above, the problem is without a plan of action I'm a bit useless, currently the plan of action we have agreed on is research both and by March (6 months from last tx) we will decide which way we want to go from there... in the mean time I'll probably decide and change my mind at least once a month    

Hubby is very easy going, and says as long as we are a family he doesn't mind/in the most kind way care how that happens, so it is down to me xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how are you all doing xx

bubble my love u will change you mind when you get there for your review i hope your ok but you can only make the decision xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hi my lovely hunny        big hugs to you, hope you're doing ok such a naughty naughtly blooming unfair process this       Want to sccop you up and feed you cake untill the world is nice again xxxx


----------



## rach t

aw you realy want to feed me cake ha xx hope your ok i am ok we just have to try look to the future and pray and hope we all have our bambinos soon xx you should move here so you can have more nhs funded   its not fair that they fund more than once in some places and not other xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cakes I can do as well!



Sue


----------



## rach t

mmmmmm they look lovely sue xxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh very tempting sue,
im making up batches of belgian waffles with my new machine,currently selling them for £1 for 5 ,might not make a lot but its something,every little helps


----------



## Wraakgodin

*puts a 10 pound note in the post to Mel......*

Lovely with cherries and cream!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

or chopped strawberries
or chocolate sauce and crushed nuts my fave


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies big  ^hugme    to yooou all

Bubble i know it is perhaps easy for me to say but dont rule anything out until your review. Maybe a break would be a good thing? Give your body chance to recover, you so deserve to be a mommy you are an amazing lady and we love you lots. I pray that one day it will happen for you hunni  

Love to everyone else too..


Any cake left  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Saved you a slice!



Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becky -   xxx

Wraak - With all these cakes and biccies were have you been all my life


----------



## Guest

OOh yummy xxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubbleangel you are a very shining star of the shiniest sort.

i know it's tough after a tx that hasn't worked so please i'm not trying to gloss over that when i say this but i just want to say something even though i know 'it doesn't help much now'. Being an old lady of 42, i am amazed at the things that are possible now that weren't 15 years ago. I had no idea they'd invent all these tablet computers and all sorts, i mean the world changes so fast!. Now 15 years from now, there's no way i am going to be looking after a baby, i'll be ancient! But 15 years from now you'd be me, sort of, i mean.. we have no idea what they will figure out, so what i am trying to say is that your age has to stand in your favour... because things are possible today that didn't used to be, so even if right now you end up taking a break, who knows the future could still be bright and shiny indeed. By then they might even be putting wombs in men! So they can be the ones to spend 9 months not drinking and another few months trying to get their figure back...sorry i'm kinda letting my imagination run wild here.. 

i just think anything is possible if you have time on your side.  

afm the clinic phoned and moved my appointment and made it with the consultant rather than the scannerlady and i am worried about it now, i really cannot bear when they do stuff like that, it's like they are deliberately trying to make me worried!!!!! i don't know whether they've moved it because the scannerlady's off sick or because they want me to see the consultant. but they don't say. because they like to make it as worrying as humanly possible. boo hiss *evil-eyes* @ clinic.


----------



## staceyemma

All this talk of cakes is making me hungry  
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

just made my own chocolate dipping sauce to go with the waffles mmmmm


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gold bunny I appreciate your optimism and you're very right who knows what the next ten/fifteen years will bring  I do know however I will NOT be waiting that long as neither adoption not saving takes that long. 
And you my lovely need to stop over analysing every change at the clinic (ha yeah cause I'd be so calm   ) it could be 100 reasons, but having a consultant instead of nurse is like being bumped up to first class when boarding a plane. Think of the extra insight you could be gaining at this very early stage of stimms by having an expert eye look at your beautifull little follies!!! Now Dr Bubble says chillax and see the positives not the fear factors those silver linings are 100% more beautiful than the clouds themselves.
I'm super excited for you Hun, know that poodles of positivity are being sent your way xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – as someone who is 41½ I know exactly what you mean!  I am starting to sound like my dad who I remember used to start too many sentances with “when I was a boy…..!”  I remember actually having to phone a friend up when I wanted some sort of information (like who wrote a book, who was in a film, name of a song etc etc) and that wasn´t too long ago.  Now everything you need to know (and some things you don’t!) are at the touch of a button.  I also find myself shaking my head at the cost of things today.  Have you seen those Grumpy Old Men/Women tv series?  That is me that is!  Oooh, if only they would put wombs in men, but can you imagine how much they would complain??!    

It is understandable that you would be concerned that your appointment was changed, but it reminded me of my appointments, I NEVER had an appointment with the person I was supposed to, when I got there they would always say “oh, but your appointment is now with so and so”  Very disappointing when it was the opposite of your situation, when it was supposed to be with a head consultant, but ends up with a scanner lady.  

Bubble – don´t tell too many people about the cakes and biscuits, they will want me to mod their sections/threads as well!!!  

Staceyemma – sorry!!!

melloumaw – now that isn´t nice!  You should share!!  

Going to bed now as I have an AF headache.  Just made a cuppa without boiling the water, so think I need an early night!!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Sue you sound as dipsy as me  
I'm due af Friday so I'm a bit higgildy piggildy at the minute  
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

anyway i was Good Today. (gold star) because - yesterday i was Very Bad, addicted to *******, spent the whole day on the computer shovelling frosted shreddies into my face, well, all that naughty sugar! no exercise! but today, i made sure i went out in my little car, and we went to oxfam and gave them an old table cloth and a small mirror and two shirts, and we went to some shops and looked at all the nice things and we went to tesco and did all the shopping and we bought a lovely fluffy throw for snuggling up in and so that was all lots of exercise and hardly much any time sitting on computer. AND! instead of eating frosted shreddies all day i had a cup-a-soup (the fresh sort that counts as a fruit and veg portion) and some rye bread and also a banana and rye bread sandwich and also another banana and so that is all much healthier. hurrah. and lots of drinks!


----------



## goldbunny

porridge and banana for breakfast! goodbunny!   

'spect i shall be naughty later.. these things never last!


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone hope you all well. Just poping in quick to wish u GB all the best of luck for your scan today    hope your body is responding nicely and u r ready to GO GO GO


----------



## melloumaw

morning hope
fingers crossed GB
*HAPPY FRIDAY*


----------



## Wraakgodin

What?  I was convinced it was Thursday today!!!  Got a happy surprise there!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

So glad it's Friday!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

lol sue,always good to find out its friday


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning, lovely ladies,

Its friday thank goodness,

hope everyone has lots of nice things planned for the weekend

Love & hugs

Big mamma

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

well had scan and things are continuing as planned, though left ovary went into hiding and right was a bit fuzzy, they think i have 5 follies on the right but they couldn''t tell on the left, possibly 3 but since they couldn't see it, could be any number, scan took absolutely ages! feel all sorry for myself now, need a big bag of sweets! must resist. had some scrambled egg instead for the protein. 
(and a tiny square of green an blacks extra dark!) 

happy friday folks, my next scan's monday hopefully by then they will be able to find lefty. he'll be the one wearing the stripey jumper.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Goldbunny, I have said it before, i love your sense of humour! 

Sending follie growing hugs

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

last time i did IVF it was easter, and on my way back from my scan today i was DYING FOR A CREME EGG!!!!

lol
it's very quiet around here these days what are you all doing today?


Well i got there ok despite having to drive myself though i had to go quite early to make sure i didn't hate the traffic. I have 9 follies on the go but i want more so please send 'extra follie' energy this way! last time i had 17 follies and 11 eggs... so i might not have many eggs if i don't have many follies...           please please can i magically grow some more follies and eggs. 

Looks like e/c might be friday, bricking it now, seems too soon! i want longer to get my eggs ready. Bit nervous!!!!! so i might be having trigger shot after scan wednesday, will know more later when the clinic phones.

happy monday all. oh and a distant family member had a little girl last night so i am *teeny bit jealous*! hope she's doing ok. hope it will be my turn next. (just gotta hope!!)


----------



## hopepaige

Morning GB that's just so so awesome  4 more sleeps ^reiki  sounds like your ovaries are doin there job. In the end all we need is a few follies, fertlization and before u no it ET will be just round the corner. The best way to look at it is each scan looks beta and beta    by friday EC is gonna be big big big  .  
Hello everyone   def far to quiet here   hope u r all well and taking care  .


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB - sending you the hugest of hugs and plenty of follie growing baby dust!  

I know how hard it is to not compare treatment to those you had in the past, I think we have all been there but remember it is quality rather than quantity.  In situations like this I usually drag out Isabella's story.... 4 follies, 2 eggs, only one fertilised and was put back, and here she is!  I have even heard of people having one put back and got identical twins!  One good one is all you need.  

                   

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny 9 follies is good! better to have 9 follies with 'the eggies' than 20 with no magic !!. 
Quality not quantity (and who knows with your hiding ovaries there may be a few little extras   ) 
Sending oodles of possitive fairy dust for you hun, exciting 4 sleeps till EC                   

Hope - G'day my fabulous lady  

Wraak - Hello my lovely x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hellllllooooooooo my lovely ladies      
I'm finally in Perth! After another week around MORE people in Adelaide, we are finally alone, currently sitting in our short stay apartment   went to look at our house today, moving in Friday, and LOVE IT!! Lovely big streets, park at end of road, beach 10min away, couldn't be better   still hasn't really hit in that I'm staying here tho hehe. Now we wait for our furniture! 

On the bad side, been fainting here and there   seen doctor and blood pressure very low. Have to just take it easy for now, feel exhausted......

On a better note - IM ENGAGED!! Bless my man, he's been hiding the ring since June lol...how dare he hehe. On a shopping trip back then I saw this stunning ring, few weeks later it was gone and I remember telling him 'someone is a very lucky lady walking around with that on her finger' cant believe it!!  

No plans of wedding just yet, taking one thing at a time  

Big hellos to all of you  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

congratulations Jelly!!!!!!!  wow fantastic news lucky lady!  
House sounds dreamy...   when are you sending for me?!  

WOOHOO!!!
Glad you're ok, TAKE IT EASY   if you've been fainting are u eating enough?    xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Sue what positive results those r   true examples that miracles do come true  . Keep those thoughts close to your heart GB.    Bubbles my angel   so happy to see u back how r u keeping  .  Jelly CONGRATULATIONS my angel how so so exciting. So so super exciting. Glad u all safe and sound and u just take it easy now   lots happening on friday  u moving GB has EC happy times again flowing here


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Stacey   eating plenty   just think heat, flights and stuff been too much lately. I be ok  

How are you my lovely??   holiday time for you soon!!!
Xxx

Hope, hello petal   you enjoying the sun?   
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I guess you have been really busy    
I have low blood pressure I used to faint alot when I was a teenager...

I'm good thanks   still no sign of a natural miracle  
Yes we fly Wednesday at 6pm!!! did u get my email? x

Hello hope darling! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Roll on wednesday!  

Got your email   just sent you some pics  

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

God jelly you have no idea how much  I'm smiling for you!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Xxxx 
Plenty of rest for the low blood pressure but hopefully once settle in your new home you'll feel better EEeek so exciting Hun and so good to hear from you. No getting married till I've bought a plane ticket lol


----------



## goldbunny

did i say it was quiet around here?  

woohhoo! big congrats Jellybean&co, what great news. how is kitty? the house sounds fab! hope the bp improves! 

big sloppy monday kisses to everybody cause i'm feeling all cheered by the general upbeatyness of things around here. 

mwah et mwah et mwah


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks bubble lol, no wedding plans for some time. Think rather long engagement ahead lol. Baby and move enough for now  

Gb, you do make me giggle lol   can't pick kitty up till 19th! Believe me, I'm counting the days!!
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

what a wonderful monday for you
congratz gb not long now lots of   for you
jelly how lovely for you sweetie its all coming together for you  
stacey hope sue becky loulou gertie rome and my lovely bubbles love to you all and any1 i missed
(not at work today..not due to kidneys they seem to be ok so not alcohol related yay,but a tummy bug the joys of working with children lol)
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Mel  poo to bug hope you feel better soon ^hugs^ xxxx
Ps half term soon that trip to the art gallery sounds fab


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, sending you loads of hugs      
Xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies how is everyone?

Congrats Jelly

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Becky, not long for you now!

Morning lovely ladies   well it's morning for me, we are 7hours ahead. Busy day ahead, find a GP, need to buy a fridge and washing machine for new house, set up elec and gas, sort mans furniture stored here into new place..... List goes on...

On plus side... Lying in bed looking out the window, sun is shining, birds are singing, can see the sea not far away...just lovely   might wake man up soon, head for a walk and a coffee along the sea front, meant to be 26plus today. Can't believe this is my life now  

Hope you all sleeping well, and when you wake,have a lovely start of Tuesday morning
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

sounds wonderful jelly
wish we could all join you
mel x


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how are you all xxx

jelly hope you are settled wish i was there   xx

bubble how are you doin not long till you are at york xx

stace keep enjoying the natural   have a fab holiday xx

hope how are you xx

becky how are you and bump not long for you how do you feel xx

mel how are you xx

gb not long for ec how are you feeling xx

hello gertie and sue xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies 

Goldbunny whats happening are we jabbing tonight for EC Fri    

All my other ladies hello hello and hello


----------



## goldbunny

trigger tonight 10:30 pm girls I AM SO NOT READY!!!! argh!!!

                     

i'm convinced this isn't going to work, it's such a worry, and the more i try and convince myself not to worry the more i worry! ohdear. i'm going doolally. 

e/c friday morning! if they can find any.


----------



## melloumaw

hey ladies
gb   mind   body
everything crossed honey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Dont make me use my waggy finger!!! Stop worrying those little eggies want you to be a calm tummy mummy for them so lie down with some soothing music close your eyes visualise little buds slowly opening in the morning light and being surrounded by a white light, once they are open, see a new and beautifull set of buds opening (I see yellow roses very strongly for you) breathe in and out nice and slowly as this field of flowers is slowly in bloom and then stand back and feel the sun against your back warming you through and feel the gentle breeze.
You CAN do this, it CAN work and you WILL be a mummy one day hopefully very soon. 
Thinking of you and behind you 100% but you've already done the scary bits and all you need is one magic egg to be a mummy anymore are just extra magical bonus miracles Ok!


----------



## goldbunny

well bubble yellow is my favourite colour, and my room is white and yellow. and we have a yellow rose in the tub on the patio under my window.  howdyalike Them eggs?  you're obviously psychic!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can only ditto what Bubble said, IT WILL WORK, GB!  IT WILL WORK!  You are only a 15 days from a BFP!  

                              

Good luck tomorrow!  

Hi everyone else!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you GB  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

All the best for tomorrow GB   sending u loads of good news vibes  and  the best eggies will ready and before u no it u will be PUPO  .  Hello everyone else


----------



## goldbunny

thank you everyone for all the support it's just fantastic. Sitting here with everything crossed trying to remember what i need to remember but i just feel sort of fuzzy brained - not in a bad way, just like 'don't ask me to do algebra' sort of way. might have to find a movie to watch this afternoon or something. wish DH wasn't at work... bet i panic when he gets in and start asking 'have we forgotten...' and 'do we need to...' type questions all evening.

if this works i shall have a party and you're all invited!!!!!! xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll bring yellow roses!!!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Good luck for tomorrow GB xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

GB we're all here for you no matter what you need us for, a virtual hug or a massive congratz
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

good luck for 2mrw GB xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Today is the day, today is eggie weggy day! Goldbunnys eggieweggies are coming out to play!!!!             hoping that EC goes well and you come round to news of a bumper crop of quality eggies, tell the embryologists to get the Barry white playing and the lighting low cause the eggies are off to the spermies disco  xxx


----------



## melloumaw

lol bubbles
good luck gb
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How are you Mel?

Goldbunny - I'm nibbling my nails here waiting for your eggie tastic news xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

picking up now,haven't been ill since yesterday so hopefully im getting better,sick of feeling ill.
how you holding up?
 dance for GB


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Alls good here hun, hope you continue to feel better sending big   to you xxx


----------



## melloumaw

been nice to have the week off as my youngest summer has been ill too
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

rofl @ barry white egg disco, unfortunately for my eggies they're getting ICSI'd so it's going to be a little less fun than that!! we got 7 eggs! which was good considering not many follies this time, though i don't expect them all to be mature. they're all getting icsi'd and we'll hear in the morning , EVRYTHING CROSSED!!!                               

i bled afterwards a bit, and was sick twice, and very sleepy, struggled to wake up... so that's why it's taken me all day to post, sorry girls. still bleeding a bit but managed dinner so i think once i get a good night's sleep i hopefully will be ok. chief anaestatist did cannula and it was loads better than last time! 

oh please oh please oh please! let us have EMBIES by morning!! 

xxx thanks so much for all the   support. xxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay GB 7 eggies,so pleased for you honey.
fingers crossed for updates
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

7 eggies is fab! See antral count shamans real count 7 is fab! 
Rest up and feel better soon, hope the pains ok and you recover quickly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooo GB 7 is brilliant    tonight they r busy busy in the lab  take it easy tonight, rest well and hope u feel beta soon.  keep us updated


----------



## goldbunny

girls! ladies! everyone! OMG!
all your wonderful support has done the trick!

great news! actually i'm reeling from the shock, 7 eggs ICSId, wait for it, 6!!! 6 fertilized! top BANANA! 

i was hoping for 5 but DH thought i was being too optimistic, we're SO IMPRESSED with 6!! amazing!!! oh the relief! 

oddly though they haven't got me starting my pessaries until tomorrow. oh i am so relieved. wowser! 

getting 3 back if they are as low grade as last time but if they are by some miracle better i might only have 2. Nervous about the 3 idea even though the odds are microscopic of it being a problem.


----------



## melloumaw

yay Gb
well done honey,bet your so pleased
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooooooooo GB I'm so so super happy for um on my phone so no smilies but I'm dancing and clapping like crazy.   so so positive. So when is ET? Before we no it u r gonna be PUPO


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB                                              

6 out of 7 fertilisation is fantastic!!!  Well done little embies!!!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hoping tomorrow they're all looking fab  and 6 little blasties are just a few days away xxx


----------



## goldbunny

they won't let me go to blast, they're going back in monday morning!!! bless their little cotton socks. if they're low quality like last time, 3 go back! but if better then only 2. I'd love to freeze some but i don't expect they'll be good enough. Still beaming anyway, impressed with getting 6. jolly good show! 

big hug to everyone hope you're all having a good weekend. I just watched merlin ( top totty show!) so i am a happy bunny.


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, why do you think I watch it??!  A higher than normal number of shirtless men tonight, I thought.  Not that I am complaining!!  

...... when is the repeat on.........?

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, fab news!!! So so happy for you!! Cant wait for som good news tomorrow 

Sorry ladies, haven't been on here, moved into new house and without Internet!! We'll so just checking in
on my phone. PICKING UP MY CAT NEXT FRIDAY!!  
Anyway, all good my end, hospital app tomoz, guess check up and get to see where i will end up in jan, hoping a scan too! 

Thinking of you all
Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

well what a big week we have ahead of us      GB loads and loads of love and    for you tomorrow. Hope ET goes well   tomorrow this time we will have another PUPO lady on board   

Jelly sounds great love   so gad your safe and sound. enjoy getting settled in and im sure the clinic are gonna be ready to welcome you with open arms  

everyone else hope your all doing well and taking care.


----------



## rach t

hi everyone how are you all xx

gb good luck for today thats great xx


----------



## goldbunny

right everybody, sit down.


----------



## goldbunny

are you comfy? brandy handy?


----------



## goldbunny

i have two grade 2 embies back on board!!! yes we are PUPO         

 

babydust all over! 

if anyone remembers (or reads my profile) last time we had 17 follies, 11 eggs, 4 grade 4 (poor) embies

this time we had 9-10 follies, 7 eggs, 6 embies...

and

wait for it

wait

go on

wait a bit more

it's like one of those tv game shows isn't it

wait a bit

wait

we have FROSTIES!!

OMG! while we were in having the transfer they said two lovely 7 cells would be ok to freeze, and.. 

no way ( i hear you scream)

yes! when i was resting after, the lovely embryologist came and said one of the others had caught up a bit (determined little beggar!) and would be joining them!

that's 2 back on board and 3 in the freezer.. and one little 2 cell runt of the litter who wasn't destined to go forward.. 

you'd better have that brandy now.

i'd have one, but 

i'm PUPO! hahahahahaha


----------



## goldbunny

i'm probably still asleep. i'll wake up in the real world in a minute.


----------



## Wraakgodin

*pinches GB*

What fantastic news!!!  I have been glued to the computer today to see how you got on!!!  I am so chuffed for you!!!

Sending you a top up of                

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooo gb that's the best news Eva       at work now but wil def have the brandy for us tonight  . Now u take it easy and enjoy bein PUpo


----------



## Gertie5050

fab news GB, see you are never too old xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

gb thats fab news so pleased xxx


----------



## melloumaw

well done GB and DH swimmers
so very pleased for you
2ww and we'll all be here for you again
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Whoo hoo go GB!!!! Sending you loads of love luck and plenty of pma to get you through the next 2 weeks! Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

GB, sending you massive hugs   what fab news!!! I'm sooooo over the moon for you!
Xxxxxx

Hello to all of you   really enjoying it 'down under' sun is shining and I feel great  
Currently in garden soaking up some lovely sun and having a nice healthy salad   hugs to all
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, rub it in, Jelly!  A bit on the nippy side here!!!  

Glad you are settling in ok.  Enjoy the lovely weather!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hey hey   

GB how are you doing love? hope your keeping yourself nice and busy and eating healthy and taking care    
 your embies are snuggling in tight in your tum tum   

Jelly sounds fab love its a whole new world isnt it   i no the summers down south compared to when i lived in the UK    

Lou hello my angel how are you and bump doing  

Bubbles hello my angel? hope your keeping strong   

our natural  girls Gertie and Stace   hope your both well and having fun  

Hi mel how are you and the girls doing?

Rome, Rach and Becky and sue hi there


----------



## goldbunny

i'm going crazy!   it's the 2ww insanity! and the fuzzy brain caused by the progesterone!  

i can't wait it's all too arghy. 

(paces back and forth)

the trouble is i both want the 2ww to last forever ( at least then there's hope) and also be over immediately ( because i'm impatient!)
i so need to try and keep busy and so far i'm struggling to focus on anything, at all.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Big hugs goldbunny   try and take it a day at a time (yes even I'm laughing at myself like whatever) 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

we had the letter telling us officially that they have frozen three embryos for us. I WANT TO HANG IT OVER THE MANTLEPIECE AND STARE AT IT FOREVER. am i loopy? after last cycles 'none to freeze' scenario and the consultant looking at my antral follicle count this time and trying again to ask us about donor eggs... it's a miracle, and i can't get over it. other people hang pictures of their family up in the living room. i'm sure it must be ok.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol why not your fireplace your rules !     

We have our review in just over a week, just want it over now so they can give me their informed opinion allowing me to move on and find a new way forwards, our first cycle we had the review 3 days later, this has been a long wait   xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Right Goldbunny, sit down, take a few deep breaths, and RELAX!!!  

What are you doing today?  Are you working?  Have you got the day off?  Have you go anything planned?  The key to surviving the 2ww with as much of your marbles intact as possible is to keep occupied on other things.  Do something, read a book, watch a film, shop, cook, pamper yourself, anything to keep your mind off what is going on inside.  

sending you a top up of                  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble85 said:


> lol why not your fireplace your rules !


I agree!!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you do make me giggle lol   

GB, sending you loads of positive wibes  

Bubble, a week will go past quick. Your app will be here before you know it 

Hello to all of you lovely ladies  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you doing Jelly?  Looking forward to tomorrow?  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, I'm just fine thank you and hope you are too  
Unfort been told cant pick cat up till sat morning   so instead got a nice fasting night ahead for glocuse test in morning lol. Been another lovely day here   went out for a long fast walk earlier trying to get my fat little legs moving!! Gosh can't wait till I can properly go for a run and proper exercise  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Not long Jelly and little jellybelly bean will be here   ! Our second little trooper


----------



## melloumaw

hello there lovely ladies
Gb i think a framed frosties note is fab,i would and id give it pride of place too
jelly lovely to hear from you
bubbles you'll soon have your way forward,why does time stand still when you want it to fly yet a weekend pass's in the blink of an eye
hi sue hope loulou gertie becky stacey rome rach errrrmmm is that all of us lol
love to all and lots of   and many of these  
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies hope you're all ok     xxxx
Had a nice relaxing break in Majorca now back at work...  
Have I missed anything? xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Its FRIDAY, hope everyone has got the crunchie friday feelin & got lots of nice things planned for the weekend     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - thanks hunny any exciting weekend plans? 

All my other ladies happy Friday!! may it be brilliant xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Friday ladies!

Jelly – Good luck with your glucose test.  Hope you enjoy your reunion tomorrow!

Staceyemma – Glad you had a nice holiday!

GB - how are you doing, hun? 

Bubble – hope time flies quickly and your review will soon be here!  

Hi Gertie, Mel, Hope, Lou, and anyone I have forgotten (only went back 2 pages!)

Going to be lovely weather here this weekend.  They are talking about 21 degrees today, and 18/19 over the weekend, so perhaps we will go to the park, go for a walk in the woods, enjoy it while it lasts.  I won 2 tickets to see Hope Springs at the cinema so will probably go tomorrow, although I haven’t got anyone to go with so will probably just give the other ticket away to someone at the cinema, or perhaps go twice!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, weather sounds nice! Catching us up here down under, only around 28 this weekend   
I have a wedding party weekend after next so trying to build up a little tan before then  

LADIES, IT'S SATURDAY MORNING HERE (7am) AND IM SOOO EXCITED I COULD PEE MYSELF!! FINALLY THE DAY IS HERE!!! MY LITTLE CAT GETS TO COME HOME!!! Hehe, I know, I'm quite sad aren't I lol
Leaving in an hour to get there   HURRAH!! 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Goldbunny, how's it all going?? Stacey hope you nice and tanned and had a fab hols. 
Internet should hopefully be set up on Wednesday so will do more personals then  
Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

yay for kitties homecoming
love mel


----------



## Guest

Hello ladies  

Just a quickie from me. 

For those of you who dont already know i gave birth to our beautiful baby boy, Albert Jack on Sunday 14th October at 8.28 am. He is absolutely perfect, weighing 6lb 12oz  10 days early. 

Lots of love to you all, i wll try to get on properly this week its just a bit manic here at the mo

    

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations becky he is beautiful.
Welcome to the world Albert Jack


----------



## hopepaige

welcome little Albert  Becky a huge Congratulations to u and hubby. May u and your new little family be blessed with lots of love and joy for years to come. So happy for u love.


----------



## goldbunny

becky that is utterly wonderful and albert is a lovely name too, congratulations !


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So glad you told everyone been struggling not to let it slip


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats Beckyboo   what fab news  
Hope all going well so far xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly how is kitty?


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, cat is happy being at home   she's SOOO cuddly at mo and don't like it much when she's left alone. Follows me around in the house, even into the loo hehe

How you feeling?  
Xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

CONGRATULATIONS Becky & Nik, he is sooooooooooo cute & looks just perfect, could not be happier for you both xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

that's sweet glad she is ok.

yesterday dh was complaining i wan't being optimitic enough. so i went to all the baby shop web sites and stuff to look more optimistic, but then woke up in the night and tested early BFN because i just so wanted to see that second line but i have had a massive headache since then and i think it's the beginning of af. arriving. last time i started spotting day 9 today is day 7- even though i kept telling myself it's too early and everything could still be fine i cried during the night ''it silly and i wish i hadn't tested but we were so happy getting good eggs i can't believe life could be that cruel for it to not work. this is my only chance for a summer baby which i always wanted. 

sorry about the post beter later after get up. still in bed cause of progesterone'


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Way way to early for a test GB! Your embie can take 12 days to implant and only 10days old! Big hugs no more testing xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Goldbunny, sending you the hugest of hugs.  Like the other ladies said, it is too early, there is a reason why they call it the TWO WEEK wait!   

Sending you all my hopes and prayers.

                  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

and a slap on the back of DH's head for driving you to it!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

thank you. i had even said to him yesterday shall we put bets on which day AF arrives, which day do you think, and he said 'july'. when he's being optimistic it just makes me so. desperate to make him happy.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gbunny my heart really does go out to you Hun, BUT think how far you've come this cycle!!!! It's been amazing and there is no reason this shouldn't be your time  the 2ww is a KILLER we all know that too well but hopefully this will be the last time you have to face one (unless for siblings) xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

no no Mr Goldbunny.  ET 15 October plus 9 months is 15 July, but my periods didn´t start until I stopped breastfeeding, so you might have a bit longer to wait!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, sending you massive hugs   
Try not to test again sweetie   it only makes you feel like you do right now and you really don't need it. Keep positive, like all is saying, waaayyyy too early to test! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i'm only testing again now if i start bleeding.. if i manage not to bleed i will wait... i do need to know if i get a BFP even if it lasts only a day, because having never had one, it might affect decisions about more cycles.. 

i can hear some mysterious noises i wonder what my cat is doing....


----------



## goldbunny

that's just weird. no idea what noise was. cat on cat bed looking like butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hopefully bleeding will STAY AWAY! And you'll get that positive pee stick when is OTD? Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> that's just weird. no idea what noise was. cat on cat bed looking like butter wouldn't melt.


Have you checked under the bed?? Perhaps your sweet and innocent cat has hidden something under there!!!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

30th i think though i am sure people who had E/T same day were told different days, i think clinics just randomly guess. the 2w should really start from when the e/c is not when they go back since some people have different day transfers, but my OTD is e/t plus 15 days which seems wrong to me. i don't expect to get that far after last time so it's probably academic.

scary noises identified, next door are having their new fence put in, it's the builders walking past behind the wall behind where i'm sitting... had me worried for a bit there! i hope they make a good job of the fence, though it doesn't adjoin us, it is visible from our house.


----------



## goldbunny

lol wraakgodin, she won't even pee outside -- won't even use litter tray if it isn't positioned in just the right place. she's very odd like that. if you move the tray she paces about where it's supposed to be til you put it back.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, just that I speak from experience.  I remember my ex saying "I thought I heard crunching......"!  RIP mouse!  He got custody of her in the divorce and he now keeps her inside because she is a old thing.  

My clinic always said 2 weeks after the ET.  I expect you to go that far and beyond!  I will keep the positivity up for you, even if you don´t!!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies!

Beckyboo- Congrats on the arrival of little Albert he is just BEAUTIFUL   

Bubble- We need a catch up soon   thinking of u everyday chick    
Hope- Hows everything? 

Jelly- I don't know why on earth you left the UK its glorious weather here- NOT! Hope kitty is adjusting to new life. You must send me a pic of ur bump!

Goldbunny I really hope u get ur BFP darling   xxx Hang on in there   xx

Loulou Hope you are ok   xx

Gertie- Hope ur TTC naturally is going better than mine  xxx  

Mel- Hope life is treating you well xxx  

Rome- How are you? xx

Rach- Hope everything is ok darling xxx will you try again soon?

Wraak- Hello hope you are ok   xx

As for me still trying naturally   gonna keep going until we have some more money next year.
I have my appointment to discuss having a HSG next Friday xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,hope your all well
hi stacey it can never hurt to try au natural
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - We must we have plans to make (evil laugh) no but seriously a natter is always good we need to master skype  

Mel - Hello Chicken  

Goldbunny - No more weiddle sticks I hope! not long really till otd will be here 30th is my review day hopefully a day of happiness all round eh  !! 

ALL my other ladies of loveliness HELLO!!


----------



## goldbunny

afternoon ladies, just sitting here going quietly   don't mind me..  xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Only 7 more sleeps GB !   WILL FLY BY XXXXXXX


----------



## Jelly.B

And I'm back online       

How are we all?? What have I missed?... Gb, how you holding up  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Welcome back Jelly!!!!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

morning jelly, or afternoon if you prefer   , how are you tell us all about your new home

i'm just trying to get through today - this stage last time i started spotting , just wannt to get to friday without bleeding then i will have gotfurther than last time. tempted to spend day standing on head. haven't poas since monday, hoping that one was just too early.        

everyone tell me about your day to distract me please xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning GB!  Just another boring day here.  Isabella is watching a concert by her favourite group, so got some time to myself!  Lurking on the computer as a FF friend of mine has gone into labour!  Sorry, wish I was doing something interesting to distract you!  

Congrats on not peeing on a stick.  I will have everything humanly possible crossed for you.

               

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks sue   have missed this place hehe  

Right, what can I tell you.... Been to the park today, had a picnic. The weather so lovely (Sue, know you sick of hearing it lol) meant to get very very hot next few days so don't think I be out much! Found a nice indoor pool gym so heading there tomorrow to get my fat legs working a bit! 

Cat loing being at home   she doesn't seem to mind the weather so far but she might struggle in next few days. Think air conditioning will get its first use for this year! 

Furniture should arrive into Perth on the 27th, if no delays!! Then they have to go through it all, could take a week or so. Getting vey itchy now as just want to get things sorted. 

Looking at car for me too, Audi A3 is the winner methinks.

There you go... A little sor about me lol

You doing really well hun, not long now. I started spotting 4 days before test date, and not just a little....

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

do they have australian IKEAs?


----------



## goldbunny

yes i expect they have to go through it to check you haven't got a sideboard full of cats, or latvians, or something. wasn't there a simpsons episode where bart imported a frog to australia and caused a disaster?


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> do they have australian IKEAs?


http://www.ikea.com/au/en/preindex.html

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jelly.B

They do indeed have ikea and it's 15min drive from where I live lol 
Been there to get some small basics before stuff arrives 
2glasses, 2 plates and so on


----------



## goldbunny

yes yes, and cushions, and some nice plastic boxes to put things in, and some fabric, and a lamp, and some candles, and and and....


----------



## goldbunny

(engages in a surreal kind of virtual shopping)...


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe you do make me giggle


----------



## Wraakgodin

sounds like me when I go into Ikea for one thing....!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

for ONE THING? 

(face of incredulity)


----------



## Jelly.B

I can easily go to ikea for just the food   but then again, I am Swedish, brings back memories


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well I did go in for glasses the other day and ended up buying quite a few things, including 3 bags of those meatballs!  Everything in the food section is delicious!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I got the meatballs in freezer now yum yum!! Try the Swedish cheese, sooo nice! Hushallsost!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Will do next time I am there!!  Got leftover pizza tonight or I would be getting a bag of meatballs out of the freezer!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Meatballs meatballs meatballs  

Meatballs on pizza.....hhhmmmmm..... Must be my hormones lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

no, it isn´t your hormones!  That sounds very tempting!!  If it didn´t already have mince on I would add them!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Add them..... Go on..... You know you want too.....


----------



## Jelly.B

No one will know


----------



## Wraakgodin

will mention it to the chef husband tonight!  I know he will think it is a good idea!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

It was very nice, Jelly!!   I would recommend it, but a bit hard to cut the meatballs on the pizza, so cut into quarters or slice first.

Goldbunny, how are you doing?          

Hugs to everyone else! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, that really made me giggle, can't believe you did it!! Haha yes I can, I bet I would love it too 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I should have taken a photo!!!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## Wraakgodin

Got one of those husbands that will try anything once!  He wasn´t going to dismiss it until he had tried it!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

morning, it's pessary time, oh, the joys. dreamt i was married to an irishman, now worried they gave me some irish guys embies!!!  

place we used to go to did meatballs on pizza. can't remember what they called it, they also did one with an egg on top .

morning ladies still loopy here  

now if i could just remember the nsme of the horse in my dream, could win some money.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Goldbunny!!!  

Do Irish guys have embies??!   

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies,
gb hang in there honey not long now
love to all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - I had a dream about litle twinnies last night!   for you xxxxxxxx (I also had a dream about Zombies, but that was a whole different kettle of fish) xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Perhaps GB is going to have twin Irish zombies!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Zombies Lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol irish zombies    

Jelly I'm a big dreamer and often things I've watched/seen/done influence them a tv series I love (Walking dead has just started its third season) so I'm often nocturnally saving the world atm


----------



## rach t

hi everyone how are you all?? xxx

bubble you make me laugh you do love zombies tho ha ooo i watch the 1st twilight last nite and loved it on downloading the rest of them now (hope nobody a policewoman lol ) xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

zombies??!!!!!    (stares at belly with alarmed face) that's not good... oddly enough in my dream along with the strange irishman, there was a horse, and there was something about the horse being the stablemate of another horse... you've got me thinking now.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol it's ok goldbunny the twins and zombies were in separate dreams lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

just had an applicant in here that 100% did NOT understand personal space, thought he was going to sit on my lap !


----------



## goldbunny

what was he applying for, job of family pet?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol Goldbunny ! some people are just creepy I actually started to feel very uncomfortable as I'm here alone this week


----------



## goldbunny

at work? try putting a blokes jacket over the back of a chair, makes it look like they just popped out. or phone up your business from your own mobile (subtly, lol! not so they can see) in front of a 'creepy customer' and tell (yourself, obv.) the caller he'll (mysterious hunky but invisible gentleman colleague) call them back in 5 minutes...


----------



## goldbunny

if i'm home alone i have been known to make sure DH's huge shoes are visible... so hopefully any potential intruders might be put off. but you can't really leave shoes lying around an office.


----------



## goldbunny

point is you don't have to look like you're on your own.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

very true, I leave his briefcase out so people might think he's out back and place a mug on his desk but still some people are creepy lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How's the clock watching going?? doing well so far hun not long till OTD!!!!! XXXXXXX


----------



## goldbunny

thanks. i have run out of chocolate and tasty snacks and am desperate for some. trying to work out if it is worth trying to brave a walk to the shop but i think it's a bit far. Dh home in a couple of hours perhaps if i do the puppy eyes he will nip out on an emergency snack run. sometimes i can get him to do that by mentioning something along the lines of 'oh it's a shame we've run out of beer'....
didn't sleep well last night i'm so restless.      .


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I will keep sending love and ++++ your way xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

thank goodness its friday ladies
GB good girl keep it together and get DH to run around for you he'll have it to do for another 8 months yet lol
morning my lovelies im busy making spooky snacks for a halloween party tomorrow my photo is pink cake eyeballs, ive also made cookie skulls cats bats and slugs,bonfire toffee and sticky ginger cake not sure what else make except maybe ghost mini buns
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

mel, make jelly with jelly worms mixed in it...or cut pumpkin faces into big tomatoes, (i lit one once using a birthday cake candle but that takes some care! not to be left unattended...) or make soup with fingers of carrot or potato in it...

ginger cake sounds delicious, hungry now.


----------



## melloumaw

tried all yesterday morning to make jelly worms from scratch DID NOT WORK so just ate all the jelly lol,problem isnt making stuff so much as transporting it without icing sticking etc
thanks for ideas
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

lol you can't make the worms you need like haribo or something. heheh. 

ah, transportable. hmm. i was just working on 'gross out the guests'. 

hope everyone having a good day. 

last cycle i had AF on day 10, and (cautious optimism here) it's currently day 11! felt rough yesterday with cramps though, but still 'in the game' as DH describes it.


----------



## melloumaw

im keeping everything crossed for you honey 
official test date should be 29th shouldn't it 14 days from et
lol i found a recipe to make worms from jelly gelatin and a pack of straws,it was useless


----------



## Wraakgodin

We are coming to yours for Halloween, Mel!  Went to the Halloween festivities in town last night, there was supposed to be a witches school, but the witches were just standing round in a circle chatting to each other, not bothering about the customers (although we went past later and things were going on) and there were supposed to be a lot of shops giving away sweets, well we counted 2!  Baaah humbug all round here I think!  We promised Isabella sweets and the poor mite was so disappointed she had a massive tantrum and kicked up so much fuss when DH tried to put her in the car that he hurt his back.  

I remember you mentioning Friday as your “goal”, GB.  I had cramps when I was on my 2ww with Isabella, that was the only “symptom” I had!  Sending you all the                    I have!

Sue ^ hugme^


----------



## melloumaw

what a poor event sue,that sounds pants,halloween is all about sweets,we dont celebrate where we live we lock the gate,too many hoodies over 16 come knocking it can be a bit scary,so usually just buy  the girls a bag of sweets now


----------



## Wraakgodin

We have been here 7 years now and we have never had anyone come to the door trick-or-treating.  But you know that the year we don´t buy sweets will be the year that they come!!!  DH is on lates next week so I won´t answer the door after dark anyway.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

i remember 1 year i was sick of greedy older kids so did a little sweet tub and a big sweet tub both covered in black plastic, but the big sweet tub had out of date smooshy jelly in it.what a picture when they went in for a handful lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Like that Mel!!! Serves them right!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, I sooooo wish I lived next door to you lol, great work!!

Gb, how you holding up ?? Sending you loads of lucky wibes! 

Hope all you lovely ladies have a fab weekend 
I been to hospital today   little man has hardly moved last few days  
Anyway, he seems ok, on scan he's moving lots, just can't feel it as much for some reason and scares the blooming life out of me. Placenta is at front so could be a reason plus he is now head down so guess kicking in rather than out as bum is up my chest lol. So all ok,'just got to take it easy and blood pressure still a big low, but better than being high at least! Just makes me feel a bit dizzy. 

Silly little man scaring me like that....

Love to all xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly give him a big glass of fizzy lemonade that might wake him up! x xxxxx glad you are ok. think i will spend the day in bed and test in the morning.
hope everyone ok x x x


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks gb, lol. Ohh test time in morning.... Will be thinking of you! Have everything crossed for you petal 
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi jelly,you'd soon get fed up of me getting you to try disaster's i create lol.
as you're further along baby stops having so much space and you may not feel kicks in the same way,more like a push sensation at least hospital put your mind at ease
good luck to you for tomorrow GB keeping everything crossed for you
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, thanks, just that he's been soooo lively so far and now so quiet so yeah not used to it lol. 

I would happily be your 'taster' lol
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i've just finished making chocolate coated cinder toffee i get to finish all the bits that are too small to coat  
mel x


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB- Good luck with testing   for you
How are you feeling?

Jelly hope you are well?
Hope you lovely ladies are well
X


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies! 
Gold bunny not long now eeek! So excited for you !!! I'm feeling a nice fabulous BFP coming your way

Jelly-Naughty bump scaring you!! He heard you complaining about lack of sleep so is keeping the noise down lol  just after new year he'll be with you keeping you very busy indeed!  

Mel- how did the treats go down? Xx

Wrak- hope alls good where you are  xxx

Hope- another couple of months hunny and we'll be looking forward to a fabulous strong sunny SA BFP!!!

Gertie/Becks and Stace - hiya ladies big hugs xxx

Afu- busy weekend been out Friday then crafting/ decorating for halloween yesterday an today dyed mums hair and now just chilling while hubby (currently a grumpy Sunday mardy bottom) cooks some dinner and moans about all the things I've tidied away that he now can't find  
Two more sleeps till review and final answers about combined egg and spend problems causing poor fertilisation/ embie quality.  hubby's booked the afternoon off and has ditched darts to stay in with me afterwards, told my parents today that we're 90% sure we are going to try a donated embryo transfer next year at reprofit in Czech Republic . Just feel it would be nice to give one last attempt at being a tummy mummy! Next to tell his parents ..... They know nothing at all about previous tx so that should be fun  
Roll on 2013 xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hiya bubbles,treats went down well ta,
2 more days and you'll have some news to take you forwards honey
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening ladies!

WOW, going to be an exciting week on this thread!

Goldbunny - I am feeling so positive for you!!! The bleeding has stayed away, things are looking good for tomorrow!!! I will be glued to the computer for news!


Bubble - poor long suffering Mr Bubble!!  Good luck with the review!

Mel - hmmmm&#8230;. They sound tasty!!

Jelly - oh blimey, naughty boy for making mummy worry! Hope your blood pressure gets back to normal and the dizziness stops.

Hi to Rome and all the lurkers!!!

Not much going on here. DH worked yesterday so today he has been playing a lot with Isabella as he hasn't see much of her this week, they went to the local woods, not knowing that there is some sort of Halloween thing going on there, and although they were nice and friendly, they scared Isabella and she was a bit traumatised when she got home. I have been knitting all day, just started doing it after talking to C0nfused in the chat room the other day, she is always knitting something or other!

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hey there everyone    
Cant believe all the exciting times happening here   
Been gone for a while but been keeping up on my phone.  

GB holding thumbs and everything for you and dh tomorrow.   Being on day 11 is and no af is for sure so positive, will be checking in on my phone all day to hear the happy news     

Bubbles angel how are you doing?   Your review is gonna be so positive and by the sounds of things you have such awesome plans already for 2013. Its definitely gonna be our year and hopefully the year for many more.     

Hi Jelly sounds like your settling down nicely.   Sure your little boy is just resting after all the travelling   but don’t you worry he is gonna be keeping you very busy soon soon  

Mel how are you doing? I think I need to come to you for cooking/baking lessons sometime I totally useless   in the kitchen I might add.  

Rome, Lou, Rach, Stacey, Gertie, Sue hi there  

Becky how are you and the family doing? Sure your little one keeping you and dh nice and busy 

AFM well at the moment really busy at work (hence not on ff very much oops sorry) that time of the year again. But I must add time is flying by and before I no it January will be here so I guess it’s a good thing


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, are you doing a home test or clinic?  Getting excited already for you!!!

              

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

All my fingers and toes are crossed    
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Afternoon Jelly!!!   Not used to people being awake at this time of the "morning"!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, afternoon lol   still find it weird, this time difference! Hard to get used too  
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

My dad has enough trouble with me having an hours time difference!  Sometimes I have turned on the BBC to watch something only to realise I forgot to allow for that extra hour!  

Sue 



ps 6.12am here!


----------



## Jelly.B

Surely ppl are awake now??! Hehe oh bless daddy, think we all get confused at times.

Weather here a bit cloudy, not impressed as trying to get a bit of a tan for wedding party this weekend! Bring on the sun pls!  

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Weather forecast today 2-7 degrees and rain rain rain!!!  Warmer than yesterday, but at least it was dry yesterday.  

I just hope GB wakes up early and pees on a stick!  I am already nervous with anticipation!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

My sister works nights in Sweden so during morning here, we play word feud though phones, it's brill   and makes me feel less lonely as all my UK friends asleep hehehe... I really need to get some friends here lol. 

Me and man play it too on phone sitting next to eachother, giggle, how sad are we! Lol

Yes, I'm quite sure it's a pee test rather than blood, was last time for her. Oh I really hope it's her time!!  

Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Never heard of word feud, sounds fun. Not sure I would be any good at it, I have played scrabble too much in Dutch and my brain is programmed to see Dutch words! Tried word games on ******** and I am not as good at them as I used to be!

I had a friend who travelled round Australia for a year and we used to talk at strange times of day and night!

Glad it is a pee test, last thing I want is for us her to have to wait until 5pm for results!

Made the mistake of going downstairs, the second the stairgate is open madam has some sort of internal alarm and wakes up!! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

heheheh. you lot are funny!  

the bunny is awake indeed...


----------



## Wraakgodin

AND??

*bites nails in anticipation*

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, oh dear, hehe..don't do it agin lol

MORNING GB   ............


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, sometimes my stomach overrides all other considerations!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe snap lol


----------



## goldbunny

(eats an orange club biscuit, nonchalently) now, what was it i was supposed to be doing this morning...


----------



## Wraakgodin

aaaggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, my little man is kicking waiting for the news, clearly can tell something's up! It must be a good sign right as he has hardly moved last few days!!!!!!! CONE ON, GIVE S SONE AB NEWS


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, not sure that made any sense lol

COME ON GIVES US SOME FAB NEWS


----------



## Jelly.B

Blooming iPad lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Forget being annoyed at your iPad, we have furrier things to be angry at!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol  

Gb, where are you....................


----------



## goldbunny

ah yes, POAS, that was it....



well dearest babydust brigade, wraakgodin, bubble, jelly, hope, stacey, rome, mel, rach, gertie, becky&albert and lou-lou, 

i think there is room for a little tentative optimism at this point.

perhaps i should change my name, to 

B.  

F.

P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bunny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

   


Very Nervous - it really is massively against the odds, and since we don't know why i hadn't managed to get preg on my own, it could be that i have just miscarried a lot without knowing... so it will just be 'take each day as it comes'... 

i'm seriously shocked, and, i will confess i did a first response saturday which had two sweet pink lines and a clearblue digi this morning (because i wasn't going to believe 'just one test') which says preg 2-3.... 

         

i have spent so much of my life trying to get pregnant i have no idea what to do now!!!

anyway gooooooooooood morning darlings!


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm actually crying for you       hormones!! I'm soooo over the moon for you both  

Massive massive huge, congrats goldbunny!!!! 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just screamed and jumped for joy here. DH just said "are you ok? They have special hospitals for people like you"!!!!!!! 

I am so happy!!!!! Woooooohooooooooooooooooo!!! Congratulations!!! I think BFP Bunny is a great name for you!!! I knew it! I knew it!!! Told you so!!!

Gooooooo bunny!!!

Bunny is going to have a kitten, Bunny is going to have a kitten!!!!



Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

*composes herself and puts on her modding hat*

The pregnancy section is here, BFPB ~  CLICK HERE 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue you really do make me laugh    

SUCH A GOOD HAPPY DAY LADIES!!

EVEYONE-WAKE UP, GOLDIE IS PREGNANT!!!!
  

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin




----------



## goldbunny

didn't want to say anything before today partly because i was having trouble actually believing it but also because i have been cramping so badly i was really not expecting to get to today without having had AF... i'm still terrified i am tempting fate and that the universe will cast me a knock-back... not used to things actually going my way...  

it's amazing, it really is, but i wish i wasn't so scared of it not working out!! gotta hold on in there spot!!! 

it gives great hope to my frosties too...xxx, the three musketeers,,,


----------



## Jelly.B

We all feel like that tho, that it's too good to be true, that something 'bad' will happen... Can't be helped at times... But GB, don't do what I did, waste all months worrying about it, try and enjoy it! To the full, enjoy what you have now, enjoy it day by day, everyday will become a new good day. 
Every day is so precious, and it goes by so quickly....
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i hope it does go by quickly!!! i am not very good at waiting!!!! and i have waited a long, long time for this... if i manage an actual baby...i'll be nearly 50 when they're starting school....!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh yes, BFPB, you thought the 2ww was bad, now you have the wait until the first scan, and subsequent scans, and a lifetime of worry ahead!!!    

Just remind us again how many you had transferred.......!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

The waiting to first scan is worse then the 2ww! 

You will start thinking, like me, its all gone past so quickly when you 7months hehe.......
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

but you did have a move to plan for...


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe that's true.. But sure you will find ways to keep yourself busy


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm starting to freak out as gone BELOW the 10week left wait lol   and no furniture yet! I'm starting to get those nesting feelings.... 

Furniture are in the country tho, hurrah   just have to wait 10-15 days till I receive them   at least no horrid delays I guess

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

guess you could go play in IKEA while you wait. i am going to struggle not to get ahead of myself. i want to go to toys r us!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope the furniture turns up soon and you can get nesting!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thing is, sort of forgotten what I got already and haven't got.... Driving my head mad! So don't want to go crazy with shopping just yet.....know I have the bigger bits but then head is blank,I'm sure I didn't used to be this divvy before...or was I   I keep tripping over my feet now   and lose balance lol

Gb, you must let us know when scan is..... Will it be one or two   exciting!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

My idiot husband bought a dolls house, not just before we found out that it was a girl, but before we even got a BFP!  

It is very hard not to get ahead of yourself, BFPB.  I found it wasn´t the toys that were hard to resist, but the cute little outfits!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

It's the cute wooden toys I can't resist looking at 'shopping for' ....


----------



## Jelly.B

What are you doing today gb?   on this happy happy day


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bfp Bunny!! I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!!! So so happy for you told you the yellow roses were for you magic beans          such fabulous news to wake up for on a Monday morning magical Golbunny bfp!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hubby says CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning bubble  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning jelly!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, hope you had a fab weekend   xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

CONGRATULATIONS GB, you sooooo deserve it , just try to relax now and enjoy it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Gertie!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gold bunny have you called the clinic when's the scan Ooh I'm so excited


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope all your well & had a fab weekend, even though it was a bit chilly

jelly, glad your little man is ok, must have been a worry for you, not long for you now

xxxxx


----------



## rach t

a big big congratulations gb over the moon eee so pleased for you both xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congratulations  gb! So happy for you. Enjoy every moment xx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
a massive 
CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU GB
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooooo     gb im so so excited here. on my lunch break and popped on quick and there it was BFP .   u take it easy


----------



## goldbunny

aw shucks it's really so lovely to have you lot to celebrate with.

rang the clinic but they won't do blood tests i have just got to wait for a scan and it could be 3 weeks eek.. (paces). will have to speak to DH about it but the thing is he's away in a couple of weeks which might be when they would normally scan me, i think i would need to wait til he was back.. argh!! 

oh i will just be sneaking down to mamas and papas and leafing through cot catalogues!!! a girl can look!! 

actually no idea how to organise myself now i really have spent so long trying to get preg and having tx and all that... and suddenly there's like 'nothing in the diary'. wow. 
i will have to make a list of all the stuff i need to do around the house and work out what i can get done and what i want DH to help with before he goes away. trouble is it is so easy to just put my feet up but i can't really do that for 7 months or so!! (obv the last bit i will anyway!) i have to do some laundry or i shan't have anything to wear. it will be fun to plan christmas without having to worry about tx stuff. last year i was waiting on nhs consultant appointments and getting stressed that i wasn't getting anywhere.. 

oh, so much to think about. im going to need some advice from people who have some experience in being pregnant because i need to try and eat so i don't put on three stone. apparently you only need an extra 300 calories a day but i think i am eating enough for 5. can't stay off the biscuits!!


----------



## melloumaw

i ate crazy with my 1st,never had a big appetite before pregnancy, in fact its only time i got an appetite,put 3 stone on 1st lol
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

BFPB, oh dear, your brain seems all over the place now!  I hope it all sinks in soon and you can start to relax and plan calmly!  Our clinic don’t do blood tests either.  We had a similar wait for our scan.  I hope it doesn’t clash with Mr Bunny being away, that would be terrible!  

I put on 4 stone when I was pregnant, 10 days after birth 3 stone of it was gone.  In my case there wasn’t much I could do about it because it was all water retention.  You should have seen my ankles!  

Eating for 5?  Perhaps there are quads in there!!! 

Sue


----------



## rach t

try and take it easy gb just do bits at a time when i was pregnant i had put on 4 stone ate loads take care xxx

hiya everyone how are you all xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Love the PMA flowin here ladies Golbunny hopefully the scan and DH's trip will tie in perfectly! Better to have a later scan as more chance that beautiful hb will be ready to see!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Only just read this! 

Big Congratualtions Goldbunny so so happy for you darling!!!   xxxx

hi everyone


----------



## lou-lou12

Huge congrats GB      

We had a scan today and they are 95% sure we have a little boy on board  all looks well so far so keeping everything crossed things stay that way xxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations loulou another team blue  
how you feeling honey
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

I'm feeling even more nervous now to be honest it's almost as if there is more to lose now if that makes sense? Xx


----------



## melloumaw

i know its hard but try to relax,your body knows what its doing now and stress wont do you any good honey
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

lou lou wahoooooo for    so so exciting  
no no neg talk my love you are on the 9mth journey and baby lou lou is growing nicely and healthy so thats fab


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies   well, it is for me lol  

Busy day today, haircut and last minute shopping for wedding at weekend. Lucky for me the dress I bought for it 2months ago still fit, however, (.)(.) hanging out there slightly so need to pin it somehow! Not sure how long i will survive in my new ferragamo high heels shoes tho   flats coming with me lol. 
Need to have a swim later too, back killing me!

Gb, again, massive congrats to you. I'm so happy for you. Was walking around with a big smile on my face all day, think man thought he was getting 'lucky' or something, as if lol. Remember, enjoy every minute of it   how many pee sticks have you used so far   

Hope, how are you my darling? How's the weather your end? Hope work is good and you keeping busy, a new start soon on its way, keep positive, you WILL get there  

Bubble, sweetie, loving our free texts lol   be thinking of you today.   hope a new plan is in sight soon xxxx

Stacey, my little petal, couldn't live without a text from you daily lol, can you tell?!!   are you still nice and brown from hols?? 

Mel, cooking lady, I envy you!! I wish I could do what you do! You truly are super mum! Hope all is well with you. Xxx

Gertie, thank you for your message. Ppl propably think 'silly jelly', but after having such an active little boy to hardly any movements, it makes you feel sick down to your bones of worries... Was a lot of tears from me and man. Hope you well   

Rome, how are you? Talk to you a bit on other thread lol, know you planning on enjoying yourself for a bit now, don't blame you. Tx sure isn't easy at times. Your turn will come tho, I'm sure of it! 

Lou, congrats on team   we love boys on this forum lol. 

Rach, how are you chick? You planning on a new tx? Loads of hugs your way  

Sue, YOU LOST 3 STONE WITHIN 10 DAYS??!!?? Wow, I'm now hoping all my weight is pure water too   I carry all my weight on hips and bum, horrid! Can't wait to go out running again. Really miss it. 

Beckyboo, where are you?? Hope all is well and baby behaving for you  

Hope I haven't missed anyone...  

Once you all awake, I hope you have a great day ladies. Sun is out and temp around 25 so pretty perfect for me, (soz Sue) hoping I can get some sun bathing in later   
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

hope you are all well

Lou - team blue so pleased for you, i know its hard hun, but please try & relax however i do know what you mean by having more to lose, but this little man is sticking around 

Only 7 weeks today until CHRISTMAS DAY YIPPEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Thanks jelly.... Hope your little man is enjoying the weather

Gertie and hope... I know I have to relax but I am just constantly worried... And I love this site I really do but I think it can also make us read to much as I'm worried about things that other ladies have gone through like losing fluid, baby not growing (even though he is huge compared to scan 4 weeks earlier) ill try get a pic up later. And I think we know too much of what could go wrong if you know what I mean? 

Need to chill, need to chill   

Thanks everyone..... And hello to all my other beautiful ladies ESP the newly preggars GB, has it sunk in yet? Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

loulou we can sit and hold hands if it helps. i thought it would get easier once i was past the 2ww but knowing i will have to wait weeks to find out if there's even anything in there... i've spent so long and so much money getting to this point..                     
i think i just need a distraction because thinking about it isn't helping! but then again i am trying to get my head around saying 'i am pregnant'. it just sounds like i am talking about someone else!


----------



## goldbunny

and i just want to go down to the chemist for a stack more tests, so i can do one every day!! might have to do one a week just for the hell of it.


----------



## lou-lou12

GB - sitting and holding hands sounds like a plan! And as for preggy tests I only did 9 cough cough xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Congrats Lou Lous on your boy  

GB  hope you are taking it easy and relaxing- Do you have a scan date?

Hope the rest of you ladies are well
XX


----------



## lou-lou12

Yes my 20 week scan is on 20th November......   just praying my babba stays put xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Lou Lou it will be fine, enjoy your pregnancy   
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb got a ticker


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies!  

BFPBunny- Love your ticker !!!! Xxxx

LouLou little one is snuggles for the long haul and nothing bad will happen! Your scan is my birthday week so only good news is possible   

Other ladies big happy lovely jubbly rainbows to you! 

Afm- review today at 4ish xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

lots of positivity for your review bubble!


----------



## Gertie5050

Bubbles - hope your review meeting goes well & you can get some answers

GB - loving the ticker

xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i was SO wanting a ticker. But i didn't want one of those 'cat's birthday/weight gain/time since i last wore a bikini' type tickers... cause i thought it might depress me.


----------



## goldbunny

i put in the rainbow and the 'hold on to your dreams' bits so the people who hadn't got there yet wouldn't be too uncheered. x


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
keep smiling it seems like all the lovely ladies are inching closer to their dreams
lots of luck today bubbles sending you a great big   full of  
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck Bubble   xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble....... Good luck for today sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh my bubbles sending u loads of positive energy for u an dh that all your questions can get some answer's and u can start plannin your nxt step forward


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thank ladies, hubby just got home so will report back later   xxxxx


----------



## rach t

bubbles i am thinking of you hunni hope all is ok and appointment goes ok xxxx

hiya everyone how are you all xxxx


----------



## rach t

lou lou congratulations on a boy pleased evrything is ok try and relax even tho you wont be able to lots of hugs xxx

jelly i am ok i have a review on the 12th bit unsure when to start again how are you xxx

everyone else sending lots of love and hope all is ok xxx


----------



## rach t

stacey how was the hol xxx


----------



## staceyemma

holiday was good thanks Rach back to reality now! ha ha   xxx
Hope you're ok xx

Im starvin ladies! whats everyone havin for tea! xx


----------



## goldbunny

not sure, there's some salmon and rice, maybe, or perhaps an omelette.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Will swap with you, BFPB.  I have got crackers and cheese!!  I would give anything for a bit of melt in your mouth salmon! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

im making homemade battered fish balls chips and mushy peas with salad
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

homemade battered fish balls? didn't even know fish had....


----------



## Wraakgodin

GOLDBUNNY!!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

sowwy.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Got to stop laughing and get that image out of my head!! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

GB how very rude,
although the girls did ask if fish had testicles? my reply i dont think so and no these aren't them,just fish ends cut up small a bit like chicken nuggets but with fish


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just had to google it, just because I was curious!  Yes, fish do have testicles, but they are internal.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, hope appointment went well, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my amazing ladies! 

Laughing at the fish testicle inuendo HAPPY HALLOWEEN most amazing fabulous day of the year!!!! May be naughty and skip the gym so I can actually see the trick or treaters      

Hope everyone's good BFPBunny sorry if I missed you saying already but do you have scan date??

Review was interesting very emotional as consultant wants us to try one more OE cycle due to my age before going donor (which threw me as they make more money from donor cycles...) she agrees I have low fertilisation issues but said i should have got pg with last cycle as 10cell looked very good grade 2. 
but thinks maybe they could do a little better with different (lower) stimms 

First of all she'd recommend level 2's to rule out my body attacking embies (as she again said there may be an issue with my evironment as much as number of usable eggs) then the month before tx she'd recommend a hysteroscopy (she would do a free scratch while in there hence need for it to be month before) she's doing a study in this ATM and would do both personally for us.....
Hubbys sperm after months of vitamins etc is now in excellent range and she has said she will look at if he could be a donor to fund our basic tx.......... But thanks to being  paired with my ****ty eggs he would have to be classed as history of low fert so they may well not accept ...

My head is completely screwed.... I will have the tests as wether OE or donor it will be pointless if I have untreated issues (look at he clotting problems found thanks to my level 1 immunes) 
But now feel very under pressure to try with OE again and am really scared of going through all the waiting, panic over follicles to come away at best with another one or two embies to go to sleep again during the 2ww..... And as for where we'd find the money well....... Zzz


----------



## staceyemma

Happy Halloween!  
Wow Bubble a lot to take in hey? 
Confusing too I expect!
When they say your hubby could be a donor how much of tx would it cover? 
How do you feel about that? 
Woo hoo on the super duper sperm anyway!   

How much are the level 2 investigations?

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Level 2's and hysteroscopy would be about 2k all together (scratch free), she's also asked me to have my thyroid rechecked at the GP again.
If hubby could donate (10x) the ICSI would be free BUT like I said my fert issues mean we don't know if he would be accepted we are waiting to hear back  

I think they all just like the challenge of my afc.... 

I said never again, tsk I should know by now to never say never


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

To think he used to be borderline and now his swimmers apparently think they're the bees knees ...


----------



## Gertie5050

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!

Bubble - at least it was positive even if a lot for you to take in, never say never, there is still a change for you to be a mummy so if you can (funds permitting) then go for it hun

XXXXXXX


----------



## lou-lou12

I think it is a very positive outcome bubble even though it is a lot to take in    xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

What's everyone doing today


----------



## melloumaw

happy halloween ladies hope you have a lovely day
bubbles,it sounds good that they want to try OE again,i hope this gives you the path you were looking for
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

bubble what everyone else is doing today is sending you lots of positivity hun, xxx


----------



## melloumaw

here here GB


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Bubbles,

It is all positive what your clinic have said
I had immunes testing and it turns out I have elevated Killer cells. On my next round I will be on Intralipids, clexane, Prednisolone, aspirin
Its going to cost me a fortune!

sending you lots of      

Hello to you lovely ladies and hope you are all having a wonderful Halloween  

I cant believe it isnt that long until Christmas !
XX


----------



## goldbunny

i'm still waiting on a scan date but looking probably at 23/11 as we have to avoid DH's holiday. (sigh) waiting for clinic to confirm.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

you ladies are just too fabulous!!!

Mel - LOVE the new pic!  and thanks as always so wise .. how do you do it and be a goddess of baking 

Goldbunny - you and Lou will both be seeing fab scans that week then! can't wait for my FF ladies to be updating some fab scan piccies here for me too coo over (as a doting FF Aunty should )   Thanks for the PMA 

Rome - Do you know when you're going again hun? hopefull those infusions will be the golden ticket into becoming the fab mummy you're destined to be  

Lou/Stace/Gertie/Jelly thanks for the     here and by PM xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (giant cwitches and mwha)  

I think one step at a time is the way forward, have called the clinic about level 2's for final costing (they take a month to come back so will give us some thinking time about the futher tests and tx options) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble in the mean time get lots of sleep!! it's great for all your health and wellbeing. xxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles i think if their offering the choice of OE they must feel there is a good chance for you,i really hope you can sort it out,because your time is sooner than you think,i just feel it
the new photo is my halloween outfit from saturday im a cheetah,the girls told me it wasnt scary enough for a costume,but as i said you would be scared if a cheetah came running after you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Ladies - Well have bit the bullet and booked Level 2 Immune tests     1:30pm Tuesday coming..results back end November/early December we'll decide more after that xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Sorry to have over taken the board today you all deserve care allowance for your constant attempts to keep me sane (I'll have a word with the PM if I ever meet him  ) xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my beautiful ladies 
Wow so much chatting seems like loads is happening here its just such a happy and positive place right now .
Bubbles my angel sounds all so promising and such positve times ahead. Take it easy and u and dh together make decisions in your own time. Do what is right for u that's. all that matters. Taking 1 more step forward nxt week is just brilliant. I'm far away but holding your hand every step of the way. 
Bfpbunny how r u doin love? Before u no it scan time will be here so u just take it easy and Stay healthy 
Lou how is my other preggie chick doin? 
And jelly how r u doin? How u finding the new. lifestyle in aus? Loving the sun I'm sure 
Mel love the pic how r u doin?
Becky how r u and your wee one doin? Keeping u busy I'm sure
Rome, Rach, Stacey, gertie and sue hi there 
Keep poppin in all day to catch up wheneva I get s Chance, work is crazy now workin long hrs 6days a week so yeah, just keep reminding myself all the overtime is towards my nxt tx so makes it worthwhile. 
Keep goin strong and never give up on your dream.


----------



## goldbunny

so i have been reading those embryo development charts. you know the sort. 'this is what your baby is doing at 4 weeks pregnant' that sort of thing.


Now i'm really concerned that Spot is in there trying to make a neural tube out of four packets of club biscuits and a roll of sticky backed plastic.


----------



## Wraakgodin

You know that you arent supposed to use drugs while pregnant, BFPB!!!    

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

lol sue
GB take a deep breath in through your nose and slowly out through your mouth,repeat 5 times and say "I am pregnant,i have come a long way,and i will enjoy every moment it lasts"
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

yes but every time i see my ticker i have to look up to check it's actually My name! i wish my belly was see-through so i could check if spot is ok.


----------



## melloumaw

a belly button periscope would be a god send lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Afternoon ladies well I think I've decided to go with it   working out my cycles based on pill packets and dates so as long as immunes results arent too scary on November 27th  should be having tx end of January time after hysteroscopy and scratch xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased for you bubbles, i told you i saw things happening very soon for you,i know it will be your time too as you deserve it so much,keep smiling sweetie
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mell- you have the uncanny ability to make me feel very hopefull and weepy all in one go! I really hope you and hubby find a lottery win or landfall so another little baby can be lucky enough to call you mummy xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

if we're meant to have our charlie we will, i would be grateful for even the chance to try. i would love to carry my DH's child it would be an honour, i dont believe in god but i do believe in the way of the universe and whats meant to be will be.
at one point in our journey's we will all on this fantastic thread be able to congratulate one another on positive outcomes.
may lady luck and momma nature smile upon us all.


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning lovely ladies,

its Friday, hope you are all well & looking forward to the weekend, whats everyone got planned ?

Good news Bubble re tx starting end of jan, keep up that PMA it will be your turn hun  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

My plan...a HUGE glass of wine tonight   xx


----------



## goldbunny

naughty Spot! 

oh dear.

DH just asked me if i was any good at sewing and please would i fix his bath robe. The little loop at the back of the neck which is used to hang it up had come adrift. 

i didn't really see why he couldn't sew it himself i am sure it is because he is being sexist and thinks sewing is womens work and not because he can't sew. 

eventually i agreed to sew it back on. 

but naughty spot was watching me and *made me* sew one of the sleeves shut too!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i gave it back to DH and said 'you had better try it on make sure i fixed it ok'
he said 'there's no need i just need to test it hangs up'
which he did
and then he said 'there, that's a job you can do for me, it's perfect'. 

'perfect'. i repeated. trying not to smile too much.


----------



## Gertie5050

GB - you are soooooo naughty, fancy blaming spot   

stacey - that glass of wine sounds lovely, i am being soooo good at the moment that no wine is touching my lips, i have sholer thou and pretend im drinking wine lol

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

BFPbunny I love it -   

Gertie - Heya chicken, you're being so good! need to try and kick my own bottom now too but the pinot grigio lookes so beautifull in times of stress lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - is it a pint glass?     xxx


----------



## staceyemma

bubble you know u get those 'whole bottle of wine' glasses..one of those


----------



## Gertie5050

Stacey - What time is your scan appointment today hun hope it all goes well & you dont have to wait too long for date
xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi gertie  
Went for appointment I have to phone when my period comes next month (as af came today so a bit too early) then they'll book me in for HSG within ten days.

They want me to have three lots of day 21 bloods to check I am ovulating each month  
He thinks I am he just wants to check.
Feeling poo today


----------



## goldbunny

my 'viability scan' as they so nicely call it is definitely on the 23rd now.

i think in this house we shall refer to it as a 'Spot Check'.


----------



## goldbunny

temptation to get a chocolate filled advent calendar and eat my way through the next 21 days? High!


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - big hugs & kisses to you hun, my AF is due next week can already feel it so know exactly how you feel. Hun at least they will be doing the tests again to make sure and you havent got to wait long for the HSG. Try & be kind yourself my darling, things will work out for you.   

GB- get that calender, im sure Spot wants is   

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

so we're driving back from town..

dh: so,  how are you feeling?
me: scared i'm bleeding
(i wasn't , just paranoia)
dh: i wish you wouldn't get so stressed, i'm worried you'll cause a problem by worrying.
me: sorry but i don't know how
dh: do we need to get some joss sticks for the car? some himalayan whale music?
*slight pause*.
me: i don't think they have whales in the himalayas.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny -   spot is snuggled down ask all the preggers ladies, Lou/Becks/Jelly & Amy/Willow if still lurking everysingle one has thought /been knickering checking in early pg and Jelly bled badly a couple of times but still has a perfect wiggling little boy growing inside her now months later  

Everytime you start to stress I want you to imagine your tiny baby gently growing into a full size baby surrounded by white protective light and repeat spot will be strong spot will be beautifull spot is fine xxxxxx

P.S Whale and himalayas thats goldbunny magic


----------



## goldbunny

dear brigadeers,

so we're in tesco, right, and they are playing (loudly) the charlie and lola theme music. (all sing along now)

anyway for no reason whatsoever it made me burst into tears. howling weeping sort not just a bit dewy eyed, but the whole deal. 
  
i tried to hide so nobody saw but DH kinda cottoned on and then i had to explain. 

i'm worried spot will think i don't like him. 

should i worry or is bursting into tears in tesco par for the course? 

love
gb.


----------



## melloumaw

GB welcome to the world of pregnancy, anything and everything can make you an emotional mess lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ditto what Mel said, you will find yourself breaking down at all sorts of weird things!  Welcome to the world of a pregnant woman! 

Sorry I haven't been around much, busy busy busy!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  

Hope all had a fab weekend  
Xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

How are you all, hope you had a good weekend!!!

went to see Albert on Saturday, he is just sooooooooo adoreable, was as good gold, Becky looked great considering she only gave birth 3 weeks ago   i am so broody now.........  

xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
jelly hope you well in your new home
gertie bet your meeting with baby albert was lovely,i too get terribly broody with babies
love to all,back to work today now school holidays are over
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - I'm very jealous hope you have him an extra cuddle from all of us lol! 
Mel- have a fab day back at work! 
Goldbunny - any pg symptoms yet? 
Wrak- hope alls good with you and the family 

AFM - because I don't get periods I have had to take some norethisterone to kick start it (same drug I get for dr) I'd forgotten how mood swingy it makes me and only on day 4 of ten ..... Grrr lol


----------



## Guest

Hello lovelies  

Hope you are all well? Im so sorry ive not been on here i didnt realise how much time my little man would take up !! Im lucky to eat when niks at work lol. 

Congrats goldbunn im so pleased for you,

Big hugs to you all. Im stealing a bit of time whilst he is asleep  

xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Becks - Fab to see you on here  glad he's giving you a minute to sneak on while sleeping  how is he today?xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello Yummy mummy becky - lets hope he stays asleep for as long as he did on sat, if he does you will be able to spend a few hours on here at least   lovin the new pic  

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I think he is having a poo lol. He is due a feed soon cos he had his last one at 10.30 so if i disappear thats why lol. Ill try to be back tho ! He normally sleeps more in the afternoon than morning, so i may get on here more when niks on lates, this week  and of course when i get used to it all a bit more !!

Hes doing ok thanks bubble think we have the dreaded colic under control, he still has it but its managable at the moment !! Not like last weekend that was truly awful,

Hes so perfect. love him 

Hope youre moods are better today bubble? Big hugs !!

I will be a yummy mummy one day lol need to lose a few stone haha

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

albert this is for you. xxx





 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

but dinnae fret on account of the lion doesn't really hurt albert he escapes in the end, only now i can't find the next poem!!!


----------



## goldbunny

there.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jelly.B

Love the pic becks   soz to hear he's had colic, glad better now   he's a cutie for sure
Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10

very cute Beckyboo  

XX


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my beautiful ladies   

Becky hello there love  . My word Albert is georgeous, sounds like he has his mommy very busy,   but im sure your LOVING it   

Jelly how are you doing love? How aus treating you?  
Mel hope your 1st day back was good.

GB how are you doing?  Has the fab news sunk in yet?  

Bubbles how are you keeping my love.   Im in the same boat as you, I also don’t get a natural period so when my last 2 cycles started and I got periods I was like " no I don’t miss this "   but to reach our dream we will do anything that’s for sure   

hey Gertie, Rome, Rach, Sue, lou and Stacey  hope your all well  

afm had a terrible weekend. My handbag was stolen with my phone and wallet and everything.  Feel lost and just trying to cancel everything and get new cards   so so fustrating    even worse i now havent got access at all to the internet until im able to get another phone.
So im not gonna be a around much this week but will pop in every evening to see how you are all doing. 
hope you all have a great week and take care.


----------



## goldbunny

sorry to hear about your bag hope that's dreadful i hope you can replace everything. x


----------



## Wraakgodin

to everyone in the room!!!

Sorry I haven´t been around much, me and DH have had stomach bugs (he is still getting over it) and what with looking after Isabella and modding, it hasn´t left me with much chatting time!!!  

Hope, sorry your handbag got stolen.  I hope you get everything sorted.  Does your insurance cover your phone?  I know when my stepdaughter had hers stolen it wasn´t covered, apparently over here someone has to beat you within an inch of your life and snatch it out of your dying hand for it to be covered!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

hope i hope you are ok 
good morning ladies,love to you all
mel x


----------



## Shoegirl10

Morning All

Hope every one is well
I am full of cold!  

GB - hope pregnancy going well
Jelly - you ok?

Everyone else hope you are well
XXX


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Ladies


----------



## Gertie5050

Good morning Ladies,

Woohoo half way through the week. hope your all well    

Rome -  boo hoo hope you feel beta soon  

xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

get well soon rome


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies   afternoon for me lol hope you all have a good day  

I'm good thanks Rome, how are you chick?  
Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

All good here Jelly - just full of cold and at work!!
HOw are you? Not long left until baby arrives  
XXX


----------



## AmyHF

OMg, what have I missed? I lost the thread when they changed it, and spotted you by accident!  

Becky, you've had the baby?? Ooh congrats!

So what else has gone one?


----------



## Jelly.B

Rome, not long at all, excited!! Soz to hear re cold, hate colds! Hot tea and hunny for you

Hello Amy


----------



## Gertie5050

amy - loving the bump   how are you make sure you bookmark us now  

xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

amy welcome back

please feel free to admire my ticker 
  

(grins)


----------



## goldbunny

cor blimey time is going slowly! it's like someone's stretching it. 

hope everyone is having a good day. x


----------



## Guest

|Hey everyone  

Thanks amy, loving the bump pic

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh becky your piccy makes me smile every time i see it bless little albert, how are you coping sweetie?
has anyone asked you that dreaded question yet?? so are you planning on any more lol
i remember being asked it whilst still doing the new mamma shuffle lol
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

cramping so badly, it is very scary. and painful. afraid to try and sleep though i don't think the pain will let me anyway


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, have you got any paracetamol? Might help and perfectly safe to take. Remember cramps are do common as everything stretching down there. Know how worrying it is tho...
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

can't take it on an empty stomach it's too long since i ate now.  x


----------



## Jelly.B

Have something to eat with it now Hun, less pain will stop your worries. Worth it in my eyes


----------



## goldbunny

but it's 1am, i wont be able to lie down if ieat..


----------



## Jelly.B

You don't have to eat the whole kitchen lol. Just have something small, a biscuit... I took paracetamol loads of times on an empty stomach.... Not that I'm advising you to so just saying. Paracetamol really isn't that strong of a drug. 

It's horrid having cramps... Remember them so well...
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

history of reflux and suspected ulcer jelly, it makes me sick. i'd need to eat enough to line stomach etc. how you doing anyway? x


----------



## goldbunny

i cant beleive its normal to cramp like this it's worse than af. when will it stop?


----------



## Jelly.B

Well your body is getting ready for a little growing bub in there and need to stretch enough for it. It's different from ppl to ppl I guess. I remember how every little pain used to freak me out, then again, I bleed so much so all was pretty frightening. 

The stretching feeling, pain, happens here and there through pregnancy, well has in my case anyway. 
You be ok chick
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

i'm sort of glad you moved to australia cause i have someone to talk to when i can't sleep x


----------



## goldbunny

have you done all your christmas shopping?


----------



## goldbunny

has kitty caught a kangaroo yet?


----------



## Jelly.B

You do make me laugh hehe  
No Xmas shopping, don't think we do any presents this year, so many outgoings for baby and this move. And it's just me and man this year  
Although suppose have to buy bits for his family and send over, they live in Adelaide. His brother got twin boys so more kids shopping is always fun lol

Little cat loving it here. I think hehe, she hasn't caught anything yet.... We had a dove in our garden that made a little nest, she was very interested in that.., mark wanted to get rid of it until we realised it was a baby in there too, didn't have the heart to remove it then. Both left now tho


----------



## goldbunny

can't believe i survived the night without bleeding. still scared but a bit relieved. morning folks x x x


----------



## lou-lou12

Goldbunny.... The pain doesn't stop really. At the moment I have the worse pain when I cough, sneeze and turn over too quickly in bed! But it's worse than it was through my last pregnancy but apparently it's normal to be worse second time around. Its also normal to get freaked out by every twinge and pain unfortunately


----------



## melloumaw

GB try not to stress honey, think of it in a positive way,yes it may hurt,and be scary but your body is making sure there is room for that little one to grow nice and big,imagine the pain later on if you weren't stretching now
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB - Mel and Lou have experience and Jelly so listen to them (I would freak out too anyway BUT it does make sence that everysingle day at this early stage your body is doing prep work like crazy to make Spots home big enough for a bambino to flourish) xxxxxxx 

Spot will see you soon just 15 sleeps!! xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

could someone perhaps ask him to get comfy during the day so i can sleep at night? pretty please.


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

GB - i would be worried as well but as the experienced preggie ladies said it's all normal, try to relax if poss  

Hope everyone is well 

xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

GB this makes good practice for sleepless nights when spot arrives get used to living like a zombie lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How's all you fab ladies anyhoo? 

xxxxx

HOPE - Just saw your post about your bag   Makes me so angry   BUT at least posessions can be replaced and you're safe and well albeit a little ticked off!   Not long till next cycle how are you holding up ?? xxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

Sending you lots of   Hope and hope you are ok

Bubbles - hope all is well and that you are ready for your next cycle  

Jelly - I will PM you XX


----------



## goldbunny

nom nom nom we are mostly eating orange chocolate matchmakers this afternoon nomnomnom...


----------



## melloumaw

mmm good choice gb


----------



## AmyHF

Gb, it's always worrying when that happens, but some pains and cramps are normal. Its hard but try not to worry!

Well, what's been happening with me then? Hmmm my directors tried to get out of paying me for my antenatal classes, so I had a huge week long debate with them, involving several HR companies, may Internet sites, two people from on here, my midwife and the citizens advice bureau! They eventually backed down, but it wasnt really what I needed!
Then my one sister, after complaining that she had been TTC for three months and it was so hard cause it wasn't happening (!!) announced she was pregnant, and I got a telling off by my mother for saying I was glad that she caught after I did, apparently "they couldn't be expected to put their lives on hold" that's not what I said!
And now my OTHER sister in law has informed us she is expecting, not public knowledge yet tho. She has been off with morning sickness for over a month, poor girl has lost over a stone, don't think I've ever seen her look this bad, not even the morning after her hen do!


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies

Hope everyone is well

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!  

xxxxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello my lovely. You ok? Xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Big hello to everyone else....... TGIF!! 

Hope you are all ok xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

TGIF!!!! LOL  
Nearly the weekend ladies! xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hi lou, im good thanks yes glad its friday  , its been a loooooong week , how's you hun  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all, so glad its friday
hope everyone is well
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

good morning darlings, i slept a little better last night so that's good.. 
hope you all have a good weekend planned.
we're off to tesco in a minute i am going to buy some stickers to decorate the plastic box we kept all the drugs in, so i can collect things for spot in it. It's too early to buy things but i think stickers will be ok. 

my ticker thinks i'm 6 weeks today which feels like a landmark but i am still on half hourly knickerwatch so it's just being grateful for every day i get through. 

xx


----------



## melloumaw

glad your feeling more positive today GB 
mel x
i already bought maternity jeans and some booties as soon as DH agreed to try,we've 1 and 1/2 years to wait  now before we start lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Well you WILL be needing them so why not be early!

Goldbunny - Glad you slept better I'm sure even when seeing your knickers is a struggle (due a fab large bump) you'll still be worrying cause worrying is what mummies do ! xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps Goldbunny only 14 sleeps till baby day! xxxxx I'm so excited for you


----------



## goldbunny

they didn't have a very good choice of stickers but i got some peppa pig ones. it has now stopped looking like 'my drugs box' so i won't associate it so much with the injections!! onwards... 
two weeks... counting... honestly it's like having to have christmas eve over and over and over and over and over again!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

and this GB will be the best Xmas Day ever!!   Well untill next year when Spot is gurgling away and smiling in your arms!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, hope all is well with you all   have a fab weekend
Xxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Just had a massive fit of hysterical laughter! Got no idea what set me off, was sitting in the office with tears running down my face, wheezing as I couldnt stop laughing enough to breathe properly! Poor Wriggles must have thought there was an earthquake my tummy was shaking that much!


----------



## goldbunny

took spot for his first visit to toys r us. he wasn't all that impressed actually though he liked the duplo and stuff, and he picked out some top trumps for daddy for christmas. i shall write on them 'from spot'.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

goldbunny - you make me wish their was a 'like button'


----------



## melloumaw

at least it sounds like spot was good, no tantrums in the aisles no kicking off for those overpriced helium balloons at the checkout
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

i have a pain inmy right shoulder when i lie on it, spent half the night worrying that it means i am ectopic, when i finally slept, dreamt that i miscarried twins. oh deAr still 12 days tilmy scan 

hope you all have a good sunday xx


----------



## melloumaw

keeping everything crossed for you GB and lots of


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Golbunny - am sure you just slept funny/pulled something in your shoulder and its completely unrelated! Your mind is bound to be in hyper drive before scan Hun, and then will all start again untill 12 weeks and so on.
If it makes you feel reassured rest plenty, give yourself some tlc with some gentle walks with hubby to keep blood flow up  you will be fine xxxxxx big hugs and reassuring light coming your way


----------



## melloumaw

oh and maybe put a heat pad or water bottle on your shoulder to free up the muscle.
hey bubbles how are you sweetie pie?
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Alls good Mel! Day two of a no sugar no fruit no caffeine no alcohol no wheat low gi detox! 
What I'd give for a cheesy mashed potato an bit of sugar lol 
How's you? Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good this end,eldest son partner and 4 grandkids just left
ahhhhh a bit of peace lol
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

hey all my lovely ladies  
well im back   have felt so lost to the outside world.  

at work the only way I can come onto ff is on my phone so have felt really lost 

one thing i have realised is how you lovely ladies really do keep me positive and smiling 

Well managed to cancel all my cards and my phone, but the as…ho.. Who stole it ran up my phone acc way high before I managed to cancel it   so will be expecting a huge acc this month    How do they people live with themselves I ask myself  

anyway gotta look forward now, its middle of nov already cant believe it.     Clinic emailed me last week been trying to get hold of me just find out how im doing and make an appointment for me to come round  to discuss january and see where we stand so that will be on the  on sat 1st dec.     

enough about me now, how are you all doing

GB how are you and your new pregnancy coming along? Sure you must be getting more and more excited  hope your shoulder is feeling a bit beta tonight   
Jelly how are you love? You settling down nicely in aus im sure? How is your little bump? 
My lovely lou how are u my  love?  

Mel how are you and your girls doing?
my january cycle buddies rome and bubbles how are you ladies keeping? Our countdown is beginning soon    
so proud of you bubbles all your giving up     I think I need to take some tips from you   
Becky how are you love? How is little Albert doing? 

Amy love the bump chickie so so exciting  
Rach, Stace, Gertie how are you lovely ladies keeping?


----------



## melloumaw

hope glad your managing to sort things out, cant believe the scum get away with the things they do


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Mel I'm telling u  and it was a brand new ph that hubby bought for me for my birthday last mth


----------



## melloumaw

i'd be devastated i have loads of photos on my phone,so i started making back ups onto a dongle as i've lost them before
onwards and upwards honey
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

I lost so many photies I'm telling u. U don't realise how much u store on your ph until its gone  but yip u r so right forward is def the way before I can blink Jan will be here   +    how r u and the family doin?


----------



## melloumaw

we're good ta,just wishing time away till 2014 lol then we can start our own journey,
unless you have the winning euro numbers then we can start straight away


----------



## hopepaige

Oh love I no how this journey empties the bank acc all to well. Here in SA we don't have nhs or anything so any sort of fertility treatment is self funded. its so difficult I no I just want to start but the bank says no no until jan   most important I think is that u have a goal  its gives that bit more motivation, something to work towards


----------



## goldbunny

you can tell people having IVF by the insanely high mileage on their cars because replacing them gets put off and put off.....


----------



## melloumaw

lol gb


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning all  

Hopes all had a fab weekend  

Hope, can't believe how awful some ppl are!! Hope you ok petal xxx

Lots of love
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jelly love how r u keeping ? How is jelly bump coming along? Enjoying aussie? Sure u love the weather I no its similar to owes and its boiling her now.  . U found a good clinic for u there as well?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi sweetie, getting hot here too yes, love the sun, unfort a little too hot at times for the state I'm in..FAT lol  
Bump VERY big now   kicking like mad! 
Had to see physio today as getting terrible pelvic pain so now need to wear a nice band across my belly, oh well, if it helps.

How are you petal??   work good? Xmas soon  

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm sure u still look gorgeous. Love  although I no the heat doesn't help   so so exciting  must be so amazing to feel little jelly kicking away  .  Whateva helps u is perfect  .  I'm good  work still hectic but its ok cause makes january come quicker hehe. I've got an appointment on the 1st dec at the clinic to see where we stand and make plans for nxt cycle. So that's positive and keeping me positive


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies!
Hope 1st December will be here in No time!!!


----------



## goldbunny

spot says 'good morning everybody' and so do i.


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies good morning spot


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning GB/Spot/Mel xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh Hope how exciting about your next appointment.    
Morning everybody! Monday soon comes around doesn't it... xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning. GB and spot and mel. Stace how r u chickie? What's news on your side love?


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning EVERYONE lol


----------



## goldbunny

shh jelly we're sleeping x


i forgot to take spot's vitamins! just took a folic acid at 1. am tuesday but that means monday i had no vits. i hope i haven't damaged spot.


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm sure spot is fine


----------



## goldbunny

can't sleep at all, think i might have a kidney infection. ow.  

it's 3:45 am, it's been painful since at least 3. i'm writing this down so in the morning i remember. also slight digestive troubles. wish i wasn't home alone.


----------



## goldbunny

just rang the out of hours medical thingummy but honestly they're as useless as a wet paper bag. they got someone to call me back who just asked me a whole load of questions which weren't even useful and then told me if i wanted to i could go to the walk in centre.. well i knew that anyway, so, half an hour later and i'm really none the wiser. why can't you talk to an actual doctor any more? on tv they come running out and help people. (sigh)


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, you in that much pain? Remember UK and 'healthcare' very well


----------



## goldbunny

it's now 6.20 am.

phoned taxi at 4:30 to get me to the hospital and it has taken them all that time to see me and give me some antibiotics. pain worsening. just in left kidney area, nowhere else. no obvious bleeding but they did a wee test and reckon there was some blood and lymphocytes in that. have to wait 2 days for lab test result on it though. taking paracetamol mixed with muller rice at the moment. haven't slept at all, but have to stay awake now as have to do pessary @ 7 am...

after that if the paracetamol has any effect i might be able to sleep. rough night all round. 

as far as i know spot is ok, but he won't be happy with me not having slept and being so anxious all night.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, sending you loads of   what a night for you! Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh my word GB what a night u have had love  pls take it easy try get some rest today and hope and pray u get beta soon. Sure spot is is getting tired now as well and is demanding mommy gb takes it slow


----------



## goldbunny

csn'r get hold of dh he's not answering his phone. all by my self.


----------



## melloumaw

lots of fluids GB keep them kidneys flushed its horrible pain and i you well ASAP


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, hav you got hold of man? 

Morning mel  

Morning hope  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning jelly,morning all
i wish we had some of your sunshine jelly,it utterly miserable in yorkshire i hate this time of year
mel x


----------



## Gertie5050

GB- hope you feel beta soon, yes lots of fluids, try not to stress too much as not good for you or spot   

Hope - i am totally sorry but i suddenly realised this morning that i hadn't said how sorry i was to hear that your bag had been stolen, I'm glad your OK as thats the main thing, but still not nice to know some well ( i would say what i think of them but better not) has all personnel belongings, which isn't nice hun.  big hugs & kisses xxxx

Good morning everyone & hope all ok xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm rather happy now!!! Just been told that my furniture will be delivered on Friday!! Hurrah!!! Gosh how I miss them all lol. And if I'm really lucky, really lucky, they might get delivered tomorrow if delivery ppl have time in the afternoon...... But not going to put my hopes up too much for that. At least I have them in time for the weekend!     

Hope you all have a good day. 

Gb, thinking of you 

Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

awh everything is coming together for you now jelly


----------



## Jelly.B

Feels like i been living with these outdoor furniture FOREVER!! Shouldn't complain I guess, least had a proper bed for the whole time we been here.... Lol


----------



## goldbunny

i feel like a zombie from lack of sleep. 
trying but between fielding phone calls and having to eat before i can have paracetamol and having to have anti bi's and pessaries well my day is mostly full. poor spot. i hope he's ok.


----------



## goldbunny

can't help but imagine jelly's furniture is made of jelly. Like those jelly shoes. all wild colours. and big chairs that wobble when you sit on them.


----------



## Jelly.B

They do 'wobble' when my bum sits on them


----------



## melloumaw

GB you sound like your on more than anti B's lol,sounds like a very "trippy" day lol


----------



## goldbunny

so far today three people have phonedme and woken me up to tell me i should be relaxing.  
i heard there might be a chat room quiz later, unless i dreamt that. prob too late for jelly though. 
wish the entire cast of merlin would turn up and act out plays toentertain me while sir percival gave me a foot massage.
and then for some reason i fancy steak and chips.


----------



## Wraakgodin

You heard correctly, there is a quiz later!!  I will save you a seat next to the non alcoholic bar!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

my kidney pain has spread to the other side. not sure if i should worry or not. already taking the antibiotics so maybe i just have to hope they start working.

now got an intense odd low down groin pain which i can't identify too. sorry for all the whinging but it's simplest to keep track by writing stuff here.


----------



## goldbunny

i've phoned the doctor now waiting for them to phone back, so i can ask about the kidney pain. better to know, i guess. i should stay off google though as i just read the groin pain is associated with ectopics. can one of you just knock me over the head and wake me when it's time for my scan? if it wasn't for having to take all these drugs i'd be serious about that.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You've called the doctor so you have covered all bases is it your gp or clinic you called as I'd sugges clinic just because they may be better at putting you at ease when you explain everything? they normally have someone working out of hours for emerency concerns. 
Kidney infections can make your whole urinary tract a bit off wibble BUT again a call to the clinic for some advice will probably set your mind at ease more than anything we can say  We're all here, it must be horrible because of course your mind goes off on all kinds of scary imaginings BUT you need to.. NEED to stay away from Google *prepares barrier and electric wire around goodle perimiter with 'Goldbunny Stay Out' signs!
xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

thank you bubble.

*bzzzt*

*bzzzt*

*bzzzt*

(sound of goldbunny repeatedly running into electric wire)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol *gives goldbunny a rubber cloak* now you can bump the fence all you like without Spot having a shock lol


----------



## goldbunny

*carefully uses cloak to climb over fence.....*


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Has armed guard remove Goldbunny *very gently* from the perimeter


----------



## melloumaw

GB my last 2 kidney infections had me in agony,i could barely walk upright pain in front and back
as our darling bubbles says you have done what you need to to put your mind at rest,i think the clinic would be a better than the doctors


----------



## goldbunny

doc phoned and he asked a few things and said i could go down and get seen, so i went and he poked my belly a bit. but i'm none the wiser really. bit nervous. i wasn't getting pains anywhere but kidneys but now i think there's pain in my ribs. but then maybe that's from thinking about it.  he asked if i had shoulder pain and said he didn't think i had ectopic based on his examination of me but that only a scan would know for sure. i think shoulder pain could be caused by typing on this padthing lying down. so i am determined not to worry about that too much.


----------



## goldbunny

to cheer myself up i decided i would pick out a present for spot for christmas
this is just perfect - if we get that far

http://www.disneystore.co.uk/bodysuits-clothing-accessories-donald-duck-velour-romper/mp/51299/1000226/


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am glad you got checked out, GB. Hopefully they have put your mind at rest, a bit. Sending you and Spot a big hug.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> to cheer myself up i decided i would pick out a present for spot for christmas
> this is just perfect - if we get that far
> 
> http://www.disneystore.co.uk/bodysuits-clothing-accessories-donald-duck-velour-romper/mp/51299/1000226/


Oh no, I don´t think it would suit her!!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

take it easy GB
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

IM GETTING MY FURNITURE TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

wooooohoooooooo!!!  Excellent news Jelly!  Have fun, make sure you find some nice hunky guys to do all the lifting!   (and invite us over to watch!) 

Off to dentist today, because we couldn´t find one that was taking new patients in our town we are still registered with one an hours drive away, so DH has to have a half day off, so he thought he might as well book the whole day off, pick up m-i-l and go to the zoo.

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

goldbunny loves zoos!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Will send your regards to the giraffes! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

YAY for jelly's furniture
say hi to the cheetahs and leopards for me please sue  i love those creatures
good morning all the lovely brigade ladies
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Hello everyone wahoo for zoo sue enjoy here in SA u go to game farms and see them wild. I will see if I can find the photo I have of me sitting nxt to a cheetah beautiful animals they r.    Enjoy.          Gb how r u doin? Glad your doc has put your mind at ease, take it easy now..  JeLly wahoooo for furniture. Sure u must be so happy. Enjoy having all YOUR things again   hi evryone else hope your all well


----------



## goldbunny

jelly banana! are you sitting comfortably?   did it all arrive ok?

well i'm still staring at the clock trying to make the time go faster and worrying a lot, but i have nearly (mostly) got through another day.. (touch wood). is it still only wednesday? 

hope you're all ok


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel - we did see the cheetah's and leopards, normally they are hiding and it is very difficult to see them, but we were in luck today.

Hope - wow, getting so close to a cheetah is fantastic!

GB - hope you are feeling better today. As promised a few giraffe pictures&#8230;.


























Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LOVE the piccies Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Sue if I didn't no any beta I would say u were here in SA   lovely pics


----------



## goldbunny

great pics

00:47 am thursday and i feel sick. so much for my sAying i survived yesterday.
not sure how to sit or lie so as not to put pressure on belly. so sleepy!


----------



## goldbunny

and now i've woken up early thinking i was cramping (not sure now!) and now i can't get back to sleep. i wasn't sick though and did get to sleep so that's something. it's thursday now? 8 more sleeps til scan. hold on TIGHT spot! hold on tight little one. 

how are you all doing? x x x happy thursday x x x


----------



## Jelly.B

GB, take a deep breath   one day at a time yeah, you be just fine Hun 

I'm a very very lucky lady..... Man been out all morning, not exactly sure doing what lol but just came home with a BRAND NEW CAR FOR ME    Audi Q3, bless him!!!! Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly WOW. WOW WOW that is so so cool u must be in heaven  but u gonna need to get around when baba comes so its just perfect  
Gb how r u doin love? Hope your feeling a bit beta? Spot is a strong little one when the scan comes all will be perfect   .      Lou how u feeling this morning my love. Hope your feeling happier and stronger? Big hugs to u my love HUG HUG.    Bubbles how r u doin love? Hope your keeping strong  not long now hey .  To everyone GOOD MORNING from down under  hoping u all have an awesome day


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,inset day for me so off to catch up on sleep and housework,
sue those photo's are stunning 
love to all
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning All. Well we are a busy little board at the moment? 

Rach - Where are you hunni tell us all about review and plans going forwards!!!

Hope - I'm good hun big hugs your way like you say 8 weeks and it will be us so soon

Stace- Bloody love you! 

Becks - Hows Pebbles the amazing gorgeous little dumpling ?? And how is his yummy mummy 

Gertie- Whats new chicken, sending lots of happy vibes your way?

Wrack - Any exciting plans today? I'm so jealous of your zoo trip I need to do that  

Jelly - How does it feel to have all your furniture back?  you can finish the nursery now!! 

Mel- Catch up on the sleep and leave the housework to the kids lol bribe them  

GB: You need to do something nice and relaxing meditation or have your hair done something to relax you! Spot will be beautifull and perfect at that scan! PMA xxxxxxx

AFM: Sorry not been posting much but have been reading along  one day off halfway through my two week detox today  and feeling so ready for it to be over  
Birthday next week so may finish a day early (Sneaky Bubble)
Also have next week off been really really stressed rundown and not myself (not been myself for a year in all honesty blood IF   ) but has all gotten a little too much in the last week, been making stupid mistakes at work etc   so boss asked me about it yesterday morning, well I felt my bottom lip coming out and knew I was only going to bloody cry, just about managed to hold the water works in and said I'm not myself at the moment BUT trying not to let it affect my work etc. He was actually very lovely and suggested I use my remaining holiday and take next week off in full clear my head a bit and have a rest so that's what I'm doing xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh bub's at least your boss was understanding,you take that off for "me" time sweetie
love melx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble! so sorry you're all over the place i hope the break is what you need to help get yourself sorted. that's good you're off work you will be here to help me stop going crazy!   mwuhahahahaha.. *evil laugh of person who has already gone quite quite mad and is hellbent on taking everyone else down with her*.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I will have a camomile tea just for you! (while sat on my sofa) 

Goldbunny - I'm already mad lol why not    
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking if you bubble  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Sending you all the love and support in the world. HUGS and nxt week if for U, u take care of youself my angel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I am fine now I promise (which I know sounds weird) I just think I really need a bit of time off as all time off so far this year has been used for tx and even times away have been time to coincide with tests, 2 cycles,  2ww and BFNS. 
I didnt even realise how exhausted I was untill I started getting panicky and shaky here at work Bubble just needs some new batteries lol  

Bubble needs some zOOMzOOM juice lol  

Remind me why I'm doing this again come Jan? lol


----------



## goldbunny

because we are all right behind you waiting to meet your little bubblet.  . xxx


----------



## melloumaw

for bubbles


----------



## goldbunny

ow. if it's not one thing it's something else. dreadful shoulder pain, scared it might mean i am ectopic. apparently it's a symptom. might have to try and get scanned tomorrow without dh though will avoid that if i can. just got to get through the night. x x x


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies sorry i haven't been posting much.... Been having a few "down days" which I have finally snapped myself out of 

GB if your really worried Hun I would go for a scan. It may be the only way to ease your mind! I'm sorry you have been feeling so Poorly lately  big hugs 

Hi Mel how are you?

Bubbles where is the PMA gone?? Your doing this again because you are going to make a fabulicious mummy 

Sue hello loving the pics they look amazing!

Gertie hello sweetie how are you? Xxx

Becks that little boy is so damn cute xxxxx

Stacey hello babes. Are you ok?

Jelly yay for furniture!!

Rach how are you Hun?

Amy hi Hun how is the bump?

Hope hello my sweetie, hope you are all back up and running after the horrible twits pinched your things..... I would love to catch them and chop their fingers off NO MORALS!!! 

Sorry if I have missed anyone! Have a lovely day everyone....... It's Friday!!

T.G.I.F


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Golbunny- I agree with LouLou, as sure as I am that spot is fine this seems to be an ongoing concern for you chick and the stress isn't good for you or Spot, at least if you go for the scan a little early you can set your mind at ease and start to be able to enjoy this precious time, just remember though it's very early days so don't freak out if you don't see as much as you'd like to i.e. HB it may be a week to soon for that but at least you'll see Spot is where he/she should be. Call your clinic give them your symptoms and push and I'm sure they will have you scanned home and in a much more relaxed state by tea time  xxxxxx  xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Other Ladies massive hello!!! xxxxx Bubble got a letter from the clinic asking her to go in for hysteroscopy and scratch before xmas   
Guess I may be starting Jan after all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good morning my lovely ladies,

Its friday!!!!!!yipee

GB- i agree with ladies go for a scan, as whats inportant is not to stress your self out, as not good for you or spot.

Lou-lou, sorry to hear my princess you have had some down days, big mamma hugs to you    xx

Bubble, Jan here you come, it will be your turn hun, think PMA all the way xxxx by the way what day next week is your birthday?

hope everyone is well and has lots of nice things planned for the weekend xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Exciting stuff Bubble!!!!!    I'm behind you every step of the way 

Hi Lou lou glad everything is ok, I too have been having a few down days myself but I'm fine now 
  

Jelly-   thanks for everything  Hows the new Audi?!!! 

hope- Im really excited for ur next cycle  xxxx

Gertie- How are you darling?  

Goldbunny-  big hugs darling I know how much spot means to you and if having a scan will make u feel more at ease do it  xxx

Becky- Bet you're busy with little man  hope you're ok 

Mel- Hope you are ok too bet you are busy with xmas not too far away! 

rach- How are you doing we must arrange a meet up soon!!!! 

Seems like its all happening in the new year! 2013 will be a fab year for us all I feel it in my bones!

Well ladies I HAVE decided I am doing another egg share cycle again after ummming and ahhhing the past few months I've decided to go with it. Its free.

I'm ABSOLUTELY terrified the thought that I could end up in the same position as I was before....2 out of the 10 eggs mature.... But my drugs are being upped slightly and I'm in for egg collection earlier so I don't lose any to premature ovualtion as before...
As long as the eggs are shared fairly I will be ok When I had 2 and my recipeint had 5 mature it was tough... I am taking it ONE DAY AT A TIME!

Despite this I am much stronger, calmer and well sounds bad but prepared if it doesn't all go to plan. 

The truth is right now I can't afford my own cycle and I cant wait any longer to try (I'm very impatient  ) Hubby will get some £££££ money middle next year so we will then be able to afford to do our own cycle if needed.

I'm currently on the pill matching my periods up to my recipient...I imagine it will all be kicking off end December early January 

I'm not telling family as I told too many people last time it was hard to tell them every detail and when it failed 

Trying naturally just isn't happening for me ladies...
I'm SO SO scared xxxx
I've been quiet on here a long time as I haven't been able to sort out what I'm doing but thanks to some very good friends I know whatever happens I'll be just fine.

you are the most bravest ladies I know and I love u all xxx 

*TGIF!!!!*


----------



## lou-lou12

Stacey - there is no1 braver than you. I know the fears yoy had about doing egg share again after the last time. LOOK AT YOU NOW!!!  Giving it another shot despite your worries! That's amazing news sweetheart I am so so proud of you  xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Lou-lou     xx
Not gonna get anywhere if I don't try am I? xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - We're behind you a TRILLION X INFINITY                                                

*adopts old southern witchy voice*
You will get some fab eggies this time old lady Buble be feeling it in her waters    


Lou -   So sorry to hear you've been so sad, such a difficult time of year even with your beautifull little Bump we are all with you in spirit and Bubble is ALWAYS a text message away   sorry been crappy at being in touch I will give you extra cuddles when I escape your way lol xxx

Gertie - You are so our FF Mama Bloody love you!      

All my other l;adies you are awesome sorry for lack of PM's and Messages I'm jumping off and on depending on bosses location


----------



## hopepaige

WOW WOW WOW

All my beautiful ladies its seems like we are in if for go go go in 2013.

The babydust brigade is exploding with positive and busy busy schedules ahead ? ?So so exciting I must say ?This time last year we were getting ready for our 1st cycle and now im going for my 3rd ? sounds crazy but im now startingTo get a bit excited. ? ?Stace so lovely to hear from u again ?  its all positive and looks like all our ladies are gonna name 2013 the babydust brigade year. Cycles, births you name it ? 

Gonna be great with us all looking at cycles together again ? ? 

Lou my angel how are you keeping? Hope your spirits are lifting again ? sending your massive lovesGB Im joining the other ladies in saying I think a scan would be a very good option as this can calm you down and remind you spot Aint going nowhere ? 

Jelly how are things down in aussie love? Must be great to have all your things with you again ? and that bump howz it all going? 

Bubbles glad your going for a scope. There is no such thing as to many tests and at least you can go into the next cycle with a clear head knowing you
Have cancelled out all your questions you may have had. Will keep you in touch to make sure all goes hundreds ?Hi sue how are things?

Mel how are you and your girls keeping?
Rome and Rach and Gertie hi there ? Becky hope you and your little man are both doing well and hubby of course ? ?


----------



## lou-lou12

Stace you are so right hun. Better to regret trying thank regret never knowing.... But like you said they have a better idea of what to do differently this time so they are more in the know of how your body works and responds to meds!!! Xxxx

Bubbles - same for you babes..... All this happening over the next few weeks is going to give you and the pros a better understanding of your body in order to get things "just right"...

I am so proud of you both..... 

Hope hello sweetie. Are you ok? Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Ladies, sooooo lovely seeing some action on this forum   

Hope everyone is well, it's weekend!!!!!!
I'm still unpacking, taking forever mefeels! Not moving as fast as I used to be able to I guess. 
Just been out for a spin in my BRAND NEW CAR   soz, love saying it hehe never had a 'new' car. In Oz it makes much more sense to get a new one compared to a second hand one, you have to pay slot more fees, weird. NOT complaining tho. I can smell the new fresh leather every time I open the door  

Right, will stop boring you about fat me. Evening here, waiting for man to pick up some Chinese then bed for me! Not sleeping great at mo. currently got my feet in a bucket of cold water, rather attractive lol, they just so sore, naughty jelly on her feet far too long at mo. oh well...

Lots of love to everyone!!!

Oh and 2013 US GOING TO BE SUCH AN AMAZING YEAR!!!!!!
Just know it   

So proud of all you guys going again HUGS!!
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hi Stacey, my lovely egg sharing princess, good news hun, i hate trying naturally as well, truly pants. you have nothing to lose hun and know how much being a mummy means to you. So just go for it knowing we are all behind you 100% and are very proud of you

big hugs from mamma xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - Do you have an appt for Dec hunni as know that was your deadline ?xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - did you call clinic get a reassurance scan? xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i rang the clinic about 9 am and they said someone would call back, but they took ages to call back it was nearly lunchtime and i explained everything and asked if there was any point doing blood tests or pulling my scan forward and they said they'd have to check but that they didn't think i should worry too much and then they rang back again by which time it was 3pm and said that there was nothing they could do and if i got worse i would need a&e rather than the clinic.. rather left me in limbo but hey
after that i rang the gp surgery to get results of urine test from tuesday morning and they reckon there was no infection so that doesn't explain anything- why did i have all the pain and blood in my urine (though apparently this was only a very small amount it wasn't like you could see it) so i got them to get the doctor i saw the other day to call me back but he really didn't seem to explain anything except to blame it all on my being pregnant which makes no sense to me.. i told him my arm still hurt badly and he just went on about how the kidney pain was too high up to be ectopic but really i think they're all just guessing. i have to take paracetamol for the pain and finish the antibiotics and the Gp says i should get the urine test repeated in 10 days. no idea why. frankly, the entire medical profession leaves me completely confused and i am seriously considering putting a job advert in the paper for a private doctor and nurse to come and live with me for as long as i need. 
thinking i might well stay in bed from now until tomorrow night and then DH hopefully will be home and then he can take over the worrying for me. poor boy. 

it is worse when he's not here because i feel so responsible, it's like when he is here we can both make any decisions that need making but on my own, it's a worry. getting a headache now too. aargh¬!

i wanna swap places with my cat she has no worries she is curled up sweet. can't take anything for the headache since i just took paracetamol an hour ago for the shoulder pain. 

in other news, did i say i spoiled my ballot yesterday in these ridiculous pcc elections? whole thing is an *omnishambles* (word of the week). anyway i just wrote 'no suitable candidates' and shoved it in the box. it's all beyond silly if you ask me. well out of that one jellybanana. 

hope you're all feeling loved up and cosy and if not have a massive       massive hug from me on account of being a smashing supporting gang of lunatics i am delighted to be part of.

lots of love, 
gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending huge    hugs around the room (especially to GB).  Haven't been around for the last few days but hopefully things will be back to normal now! 

Sue


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how are you all doing?? xxx

gb hope you are feeling alot better xx

little bit lost of with where everyone is but hope u all ok have been thinking of you all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies  
hope you all had a fab weekend  
I have my egg collection date 28th Jan...
Guess I'll start DR end of December scary!
   xxxx


----------



## rach t

hi stace i had a fab weekend at breaking dawn part 2 haha so did u haha xx
thats great how do you feel now its booked in what date will you start dr xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Had a busy weekend, dumped Isabella on DH while I played the new Sims 3 expansion pack!!  

Staceyemma – good luck with treatment!  I will have everything crossed for a BFP for you!                  

Rach – was the film any good?  I enjoyed the first one.  I am disgusted at the price of a cinema ticket these days so will probably wait until it comes out on video. 

Just made a tent for Isabella (4 chairs and a duvet cover!) so am sending this message from inside it.  We are eating the cupcakes she made with DH yesterday!

Hugs all round

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Sue- Iloved making 'dens' and 'tents' when I was little   hee hee have fun  . Thanks for your well wishes they mean a lot


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, sooooooo blooming excited for you"!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Rach, only just noticed you start dr 3rd dec!!!!! Wow, that's soon lol   

I have everything crossed for all of you lovely ladies  

Sue, you been busy for sure lol, magic tent house sounds wicked   can I come I prob wouldn't fit my bum through it tho hehe  

Hello to everyone else  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hello All my lovely Ladies,

Stacey - woohoooooo so pleased for you my sweetheart, 2013 is going to be a blooming good year   

xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi ladies i am a zombie i walk the earth like some strange sleeping creature.
so where was i? DH came home saturday night and made some cheese on toast, didn't think anything of it but i stole some cheese...

so lots of pain during the night and by 3:30 was getting hard to cope the pain was in the back right hand side of my ribs and towards the middle of my shoulder blades, it felt like someone tightening my ribcage so i could hardly breathe, i was so bloated you could have burst me with a pin, it was hard to move because of the pain and bloating. woke DH and told him he had to take me to A&E (hated doing that!) very scared just about managed to get dressed but by the time we got to the car i was almost doubled over in pain...


halfway to a&e i threw up in the car (not elegant! poor dh) and by the time we got there i was actually a bit better, the bloating had eased enough that i could walk and breathe normally. I hadn't felt sick at home i guess i was so bloated i couldn't! maybe the car helped! anyway decided since i was improved a bit we'd go to the walk-in centre i had been to on tuesday rather than a&e, anyway doc thinks i might have gallstones which might also be the cause of the shoulder pain (though i'm not sure about any of it) and when i remembered much later about the cheese i thought, hmm, maybe that set me off! anyway by 6 am i was back tucked up in bed and so relieved not to be in hospital!! i really thought when we left the house they'd be keeping me in! 

so spent sunday in a zombie sleep-state and today dh has gone to work so i spent the morning in bed trying to recover a bit, now i am trying to stay awake for the afternoon but i just want to go to bed! shoulder pain still very bad and a few other random twinges, and also today i think i'm starting a 'morning sickness' feeling though that's only slight, i just feel 'off food' which normally i never am ( i can usually eat anything, anytime) the only thing that seems to taste nice is marshmallows. which i found a bag of. which is bad for me but is cheering.

so this week i seem to have had every symptom under the sun - this is not how i thought being pregnant would be. last night i had a slight (very slight) nosebleed too just to add injury to injury... 

sorry this is all about me again ( bad bunny) but honest it's just been such a week! i really hope the scan shows an actual baby in there because if there isn't i'm just very ill!! 

love you all 
   
gb


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone   

hope your all well and had an ok monday  

Firstly lou thinking of you tomorrow my chickie. sent you a pm. Cant wait to hear all the news and want a new pic   
Stace and Rach so exciting to have plans ready  im also starting to get so excited myself. Got my appoint in 3wks time and so hoping tx will be towards the end of Jan. will update when have 100% dates. 
What a mth jan is gonna be, Bubbles, stace, rach and myself and then the big JELLY mth as well  thats gotta tell a story already  
Bubbles how are you doing my sweet pea? hope your keeping strong we havent got long now   
Wow Rach not long till dr starts and Stace you go girl so proud of you to be taking this big step forward  

GB how are you doing love? hope your feeling beta and taking it easy  
hi sue you really sound like an amazing person. love the games you and your daughter get up to  

Mel how r u ?
Jelly howz the unpacking? and the new car? all going well ?
Hi Gertie how are you doing? what plans do you have going forward or your still sticking to natural ?  

hope your all well


----------



## Guest

Evening my lovelies   Im still alive i just cant get on as often as i wish. Routine seems to be establishing though so hopeflluy soon 

All is good here my little man is so perfect, love him so much  

Wow so much going on !! Good luck to you all start6ing again !! SO excited for you all, i cant wait to try again lol. Im silly i know. Eek lots of babies next year !!

Stace i had egg collection on 1st feb and i started d/r 23rd dec so you will prb be about the same 

Bubble your doing so well with the weight liss & detox keep it up, ill want tips from you soon

Gertie hello lovely hope yoiur ok

Lou hope your ok hun stay positive hun, hugs 

Jelly wow a new car lucky lady, hope bump is good

Hope, Rach, goldbunny, hope your all ok

Cant wait for our meet up ladies  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Januray is going to be a BUSY month  
fingers crossed for us all ladies Love u all   xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Busy few months ladies! Working out my dates Stace if they start dr same month as scratch ill be in for EC end of jan too!


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies its going to busy 2013 with lots of ladies with bumps and babies
loving the vibes lately
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Buubles sounds like we r all gonna be end Jan early Feb.    we r prob gonna use the 3 frosties for FET


----------



## staceyemma

Wow bubble end of Jan   Yey!
Hope this is our time lovely!!!!

Jsut seen hubbys xmas presetn Kings of Leon tickets for June next year in birmingham woo hoo!   xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies.....scan went well   cannot explain how relieved I feel.... Time to start believing now  

Thank you all for your support you are truly amazing


----------



## melloumaw

congratz loulou time to look forwards and enjoy now


----------



## goldbunny

great news loulou x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Loving the positive wibe on this forum, ROLL ON 2013!!! 

Lou, great news re scan, hope you can relax a little now.....easy to say I know....
Gb, how you feeling ?? Hope you ok petal. 
Stacey, LUCKY MAN! I LOVE kings of Leon! I'm sooooo jealous right now!! 

Can't believe some of you cycling around the same time, how fab!! Loving it! Lots of support all around  

Well, I'm REALLY hoping this little trouble inside will show earlier! Never wanted a Xmas baby (I'm one myself, 28dec, and hated it when I was little, presents that was for both Xmas and birthday, lost out there! And never got to have any parties as everyone was always too busy between Xmas and new year! Feeling sorry for myself here hehe) but now I am PRETTY FED UP! Just over 6 weeks to go and can't possibly get any bigger! Getting rather uncomfy now and everything becoming hard work lol. So, little man- if you can hear me- COME OUT ALREADY! Lol...

Hope everyone is well xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue jumps up behind Jelly and shouts......

BOO!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahahahahaha


----------



## Wraakgodin

Did it work?  Any twinges yet??!!  

Sue


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

what horrible weather   jelly & hope can you please send us some nice weather please  

Lou - yes big mamma says start enjoying that lo of your's he isnt going anywhere   

Hope, Stacey & bubble -  2013 is going to be your year ladies!!!!!

AFM- last mth of trying au natural then IVF here we come, not nervous thou, a girls gotta do what a girls gotta do, it might just be the lovely bum bullets & tx i need to make my lo stick this time around. So PMA all the way    

all other ladies hope your all ok xxxxxx big hugs & kisses xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, nope, nothing, nada!!!   I bet that he will be late just cause I don't want him too.... Just to annoy me..... 

Gertie, 33 here... Far too hot! But apparently a storm coming so not sure I can help you... Until maybe tomoz  
     for you and month coming

Packing hospital bag.... Trying to give little man a hint in there.....


----------



## Wraakgodin

Don´t leave the bag packing to the last minute, Jelly.  I was going to pack my bag the day before the c-section, but Isabella decided to come 2 days early, so no bag!  Had to get DH to dump me at the hospital, dash home and pack one!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's why I'm packing now lol. Ppl here keep telling me how early they where... Maybe hit weather does that.... Can only   hehe


----------



## Jelly.B

HOT weather.... Stupid iPad!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone
 
Yeah I no the weather is not so nice ova in the Uk now but Gertie my love let me tell you, you enjoy yours cause here its crazy.
Yesterday we hit 38 degrees and today is 40 they say maybe it will rain lata so im praying it does cause this weather is just crazy.
Just want to go home and lay in the pool all day 
Jelly you must be feeling it love compared to UK . but hey you can just relax you are preggies of course 
Pack your bag love, but I think baby jelly is quite content with being snug inside your tum tum maybe its just to hot outside for him  hehe  
Gertie pray pray this last mth of natural just brings you the best news eva, I mean it is the festive season, you just want 1 prezzie J
You can be the start the start of the preggie thread for 2013 howz that sound
 
Lou hope you are resting and enjoying preggie time now    so so happy for you my love 
GB how are you doing love? How you been feeling? Just 2 more sleeps 
 
Hi Mel and sue hope your well.
My cycle buddies stace and bubbles and Rach how are you guys doing 
Bubbles howz the health way of life going? I was saying to dh last night I really need to start watching what I eat and drink eeek time is passing by.
 
All you other lovely ladies hope your all well


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, wow that is hot hot hot!!!!!!  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry ladies running through by phone!

GB-good luck tomorrow can't wait to hear the fabulous news !!! 
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

'snot tomorow 'sfriday mornig xxxx holy crap i'm nervous/ someone in another thread who had OTD almost same time got scanned today and nothing there.. they'd m/c'd early. so sad for her.  i wish i could send DH in instead of me, and have him just come back and tell me what happened. 

big wednesday hugs all around       hope you're all safe and dry it's weeing it down here.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, positive thinking ahead   scan Friday will be just fine xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

you up early jelly? i'm just at 'lights out' here though i am not sure i can sleep. xx how's kitty?


----------



## Jelly.B

Never sleep in anymore  
Kitty is fine   so glad to have her home  

Not long now gb


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies! 
GB - one more sleep  
Jelly - morning sweetie give max a rub from Aunty Bubbles

Birthday today  so up early to have breakfast made by hubby before he left for work detox is officially over too 12.6lbs lost woo woo


----------



## goldbunny

12 lb ? well done bubble! that's fab 
happy birthday!   that makes you saggitarius? hehe, explains a lot x had a wonderful saggi friend at college, top bloke, no 'off switch' though he could talk the hind legs off a donkey, used to run himself into the ground looking after everyone but himself. well you look after yourself today bubble and have a great day x x x


----------



## melloumaw

happy bday to you, happy bday to you, happy bday dear bubbles, happy bday to you
lots of love mel x
good morning ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubbles GLAD FODELSEDAG     (happy birthday) hope you have a great day!!
WOW re detox!! Well done you!! Not that you needed it but well done anyhow  
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Ladies  !! Have a fabulous day all!! Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

wow Bubble thats a HUGE weight loss chick hope there's some of u left when we meet up! lol
Happy Birthday Bubble  
Good morning everyone! x


----------



## goldbunny

twenty-four hours til my scan.... eeek.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Van harte gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag, Bubble!!

GB, will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Love and hugs to everyone! Got a couple of days of mad tidying up as m-i-l is coming over on Saturday!! Isabella is teething so we have had a few days of sleepless nights.  It is so bad that DH is going to try to get tomorrow off work because he can´t get up at 4am to go to work after madam has woken him up 10 times in the night! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i love the multilinguality of this thread i would love to be able to speak swedish and dutch (? is it called dutch or something else?)

maybe mr wraak will nd up sleeping in the car x


----------



## Wraakgodin

It's called Dutch, but I usually call it something else, not repeatable when there are ladies present!!!  

I ended up sleeping on the floor the other day because she slept next to DH!  I dont think he will mind sleeping in the car, he has heated seats!!

Sue


----------



## Gertie5050

Happy Birthday Bubble - have a fab day   xxx

hello everyone else, hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Happy Birthday Bubble, my fellow Sagg!


----------



## hopepaige

happy birthday bubbles.  hope your having an awesome day and get spoilt lots and lots.  Hello everyone else hope your all doin well. 1 more sleep gb.   so exciting for u love


----------



## lou-lou12

Bubble - happy birthday beautiful  hope your having an awesome day xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

loulou loving the new avatar pic
melx


----------



## lou-lou12

Aww thanks mel ..... It wasn't the best pic she could have taken but I really didn't care as long as everything was ok!! Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

its a beautiful picture, looks like she's looking straight at us lol


----------



## goldbunny

which way up is he? i mean, which side of the picture is the top?


----------



## melloumaw

i say face on the left tummy on the right looking towards us


----------



## goldbunny

no i meant, is the photo the same way around as the actual baby, or is it laying on it's side in the picture but really head at top?


----------



## goldbunny

or 'which way up is lou in this picture'.


----------



## melloumaw

ahhhh i see, it looks like actual way like top of pic is top of lou's tummy


----------



## lou-lou12

Hehe yes mel I think your right he is looking towards us. She showed us a close up of his face and he had his mouth wide open (typical man) lol. That is why his head looks a funny shape  

He is normally upside down on scans but he was the right way around on tuesday! Xx


----------



## Guest

Happy birthday Bubs  

Hey everyone

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Lou love the pic my angel just perfect.


----------



## lou-lou12

Awww look at little Bertie he is scrum diddly umptious 

Hope I put it there for you like I was told to


----------



## goldbunny

little bertie is utterly delicious can't argue there. now, if we could all just have one.   x


----------



## goldbunny

tmi post, sorry



i've now got antibiotic-related diarrhoea just to complete my fortnight of illness... hope they will still scan me and don't want me quarantined til i'm better. either way guess i'm off to gp after scan since i read it needs treating to get rid of it. 

little chance of a good night's sleep, again.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending huge hugs, GB.  I will be thinking of you today, hope you feel better soon.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you gb  

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck for today GB
what a beautiful picture of Albert, he's so grown up already he's going to be clever
mel x


----------



## lou-lou12

Good luck for today GB will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

spot has a heartbeat   but i couldn't see very much and they didn't tell me his meaurements or a due date or the heartrate and i was really very anxious, specially as they were late scanning me by which point my bladder was too full so they made me go wee and then scanned me internally which i was absolutely terrified of in case it damaged spot. dh is complaining that i am not happy enough but really i was a bit disappointed by the whole thing - bet that sounds really silly! i do have a photo but it isn't very good i might try and upload it later. i think i may have m/ced a twin because they thought it was possible there were the remains of another sac but they weren't sure. hard to tell because of retro uterus and fibroids. 

but anyway if i wasn't on the touchpad i would do lots of emotes! big friday kiss for you all from spot. x


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, great news!!    you can work out your due date yourself   you don't need clinic for that   you be just fine petal. Just lovely news.

COME ON SPOT, GROW GROW GROW FOR MUMMY NOW  

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations GB
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny- ENJOY your good news! Woman you have a fabulous little strong spot in there focus on that and enjoy every moment ! X


----------



## melloumaw

morning my lovely ladies
its a pleasant friday roll on the weekend
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, I am so glad the scan went well and Spot has a heartbeat! I had a couple of internal scans early in my pregnancy and it hasn´t affected Isabella!

 back!

Feels like the weekend as DH has today off to catch up on the sleep he has lost this week because of Isabella and her teething!

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies
 
GB that is such fab news BIGHUGS  you relax my love and enjoy this pregnancy. Spot is snuggled in tight 
Hope you feel beta soon though. .  Becky your little man is just gorgeous you and dh can be so so proud   
Everyone else hope your all well and have a lovely weekend planned.
Enjoy, be safe, be healthy and most of all be HAPPY J
 
Take care


----------



## lou-lou12

Fab news GB!!!! Take it easy now chick xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Great news goldbunny glad spot is ok   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

a letter to spot.

Dear Spot. I saw your heart beating today. it's 23rd november and 23 has always been a lucky number. You are a bit small and fuzzy. I am rather worried about you, because of your being so small. However i believe you to be very brave, i do not know why, but i sense this and find it reassuring. You must hang on very tight in there. There is a long long road to travel yet. 
Really you are a bit of a miracle, i am finding it odd getting used to you being there, after waiting so long for you. I keep imagining things and crediting them to you, such as 'Spot says...' or 'Spot likes...'. I wonder very much if the things i think you like will turn out to be the things you like. 
I'm sorry about all the biscuits i fed you last week or so. They were so tasty though. I promise to try and feed you more sensible food. 
I will ask daddy not to go too fast over the speed bumps. I have a picture of you from our scan, i shall keep it safe. 
love you already but i am not sure if that is enough, you must please try hard to stay safe and grow very carefully and hold on tight in there. 

goldbunny, (your mammy).
ps if there's a strange noise and i run fast it is probably because the telephone is ringing. anyway it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## lou-lou12

Goldbunny, such a sweet lette... You do make me smile a lot though  xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my beautiful ladies  ^hugme.  Hope u all had a gr8 weekend  . GB I love the new profile pic of  spot  .


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB- Love the piccie     

Hope - How are you chickadee? 

My other ladies hello and big loves you are all awesome xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

loving the photo GB
good afternoon all what a utterly miserable day
fingers crossed for tomorrow bubbles,sending you as much positivity as i can
love mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel  ! 

Back up t'North this weekend in York with friends I'll raise a cuppa to you


----------



## melloumaw

oooh milk and 2 please
you dont want to come over this way we're all full of tummy bugs again  
keep us posted with regards to the results


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol bless you, you do seem to suffer with the things mind you guess having kids is a bit like walking round with a germ catching net, they catch so much at school bless them so much for me to look forward to   

Will do, not in for our appointment till 4:30 so will be an end of day update xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i know i take so many vitamins i rattle,
the doctor believes i have chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia but i didn't want a clinical diagnosis in case it affected our chances to egg share,even though we're not going down that route now i still would rather not have the label, i just would have had loads of chemical tablets to take anyway lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you bubble xxx


----------



## hopepaige

All the best today bubbles   thinkin of u. Tried to send u a pm but your inbox is full  .  How u doing Jelly? Howz your wee bump? Enjoying aussie?  Hey ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I'm ok thanks.... Had enough really lol. Loving it here tho   
How's you?? You started your Xmas shopping yet?  

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Shame Jelly I'm sure the heat doesn't help hey   cause I no here we r soooooo hot at the moment. Sleep with fans on all night   not long now though  have u packed your little bag yet   yeah getting into the xmas spirit, we put up a tree this last weekend hehe shame dh commented maybe one day we will have a wee one to help us. We will leave our little request under the tree for Santa that's for sure   the shopping on the other hand ooops need to get my list sorted out soon


----------



## Jelly.B

Yep all packed and sorted  

Wow, you already put your tree up!!     lol, fab 
Going to be weird having a  'hot' Xmas   

Sure you get there with all the shopping   fun fun fun  

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I must say Jelly xmas in the heat is brilliant if u have a pool to lounge around in   when I went over to the uk for xmas it was wierd for me as well to have a freezing one  . So have u started your little nursery yet?


----------



## Jelly.B

No pool here tho  

Yep, nursery all done, got everything I need too except for nappies, otherwise all set.... Just waiting now lol. 
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

perhaps jelly should have christmas every day in december, then if jellybean comes early it won't matter. how do the school years work in oz, is it a new intake in spring instead of autumn like here? or do they ignore the seasons and have september start?


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, haven't got a clue lol, nothing we discussed as of yet, feels so far away...

How are you


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely pic gb


----------



## staceyemma

Morning girls just poppin in to say


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning Stacey   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Wish I was in the warmth with you Jelly  
I'm drinking the Lemsip Max this morning trying to fend off a cold!
Im sat at my desk at work with a scarf on! lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Urk for colds!! Sending you warm hugs    
Xx


----------



## Gertie5050

gb - lovin the pic, thrilled to bits spot is ok, you can relax a bit now  

hope everyone is ok xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Loving the pic goldbunny xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

ah Becky every time i see little Albert in that photo it makes me smile,he really is beautiful
good morning ladies its midweek,the countdown to the weekend has begun lol
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Bring it on   

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!!! 


Results were all tickety boo (just needed a small dose of thyroxin) otherwise no killer cell issues which was a relief as my drugs box is already big enough THANKYOU please lol 

Waiting to hear today if they are going to try me on a different protocol after two short cycles but should know by lunch time all being well I will start dr dec 28th/ 29th and have EC somewhere mid/end Jan!

We will be a busy thread come jan girlies! Hopefully 2013 will be all of our years xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

thats brilliant news bubbles so pleased for you,another step forwards honey


----------



## staceyemma

C'mon Bubs we can do this!      
2013 bring it on!
Oooh you might get an estimated EC date then?

xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel - Could NEVER do this without you fab ladies!! 

Stace- Indeed my little rock chick eggie making sucess story to be! 2013 Will be the year Stacey gets her bubba, and Rach and Hope and Rome and moi and Gertie and all my other ladies waiing in the wings xxxxxxxxxxx

We will soon be the + one section all trying for siblings lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ah thanks Mel  

2013 is gonna be a great year for all yioiu ladies


xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oh yes lol!!! We'll all be on here still when they are grown up kiddies
I really   this to work for u Bubble god knows u deserve this xxx
Hey becky


----------



## goldbunny

great news bubble now you have a date to work towards.   isn't new years going to be fun this year, normally i am miserable because another year gone with no bebo but this year, so much to look forward to and no longer feeling so isolated. hurrah! wonder if the jelly bean will arrive in 2012 or 2013... what if he arrives at new years eve and it's 2013 in oz but 2012 here?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - We all deserve it hun every single one of us on this thread whether our first, second or collective seventh we are all just to amazing to not get our dreams one way or another and damn right we'll still be hogging this FF thread when we've swapped kids for adult nappies and residental homes, I may not remember my own name or room number but I'll only be a click away from my geriatric buddies 

Goldbunny - best christmas/new year ever for you! untill next year when it will be even better as mini bunny puts the star on your tree  xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, I'm thinking 2012......... I reckon 28/29th dec.....  

Super duper news bubble

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## hopepaige

WOW girls we are rocking this ff thread one way
 
2012 the beginning of the positive for some and 2013 is gonna be the year for the rest of us ladies.
No way are we gonna give up and bfn pee sticks are only gonna be a thing of the past.
 
Stace, Bubbles, Hope and Rach we are gonna rock January/February 2013
Dec or Jan baby Jelly is on his way
Rome what are your plans my love?
Gertie pray dec brings your little natural miracle but whateva it brings u you no u have our little cycle brigade
Preggie GB how are you doing my sweetie?
Hi Mel how are u and your beautiful girls doing?
Sue hi there
Becky my angel ive said it before but ill say it again your little Albert is just gorgeous
Preggie Lou lou how are you my sweetie? Long time no hear hope you and your bump are doing just hundreds
 
Sorry no smilies or hugs anywhere im on my phone so just a quick check in but im sending you all loads and loads of hugs all round


----------



## Guest

OMG im going to see Robbie Williams in June !! SO excited !!#


Hope everyone is ok  

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

very quiet here but im sure your all like my weening your way down as this year comes to an end. Cant believe it.  
Hope your all have a good weekend planned and have an awesome time.

lots of   to you all


----------



## goldbunny

i'm not quiet i'm just trying not to mention morning sickness. oops, now i did.   i desperately need to go buy some christmas cards. wish a magic christmas fairy would visit and organise me.


----------



## hopepaige

oops si daisy   shame love hope your start feeling beta soon, look at the ms as spot just letting you no he is on his way


----------



## goldbunny

today we discovered Spot Doesn't like courgette.


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies  

Hope, bought a fake Xmas tree today   need to get into Xmas spirit   will prob dress it with man tomoz eve   

Becky, you lucky lucky girl   bet you can't wait too see him lol   hope all going well

Hello to everyone, hope you all have a good day
IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies
well i finally got DH an xmas present,why are they hard to buy for he's always said "when we win the lottery i'll buy a boat" so the girls have bought him an airfix "cutty sark" model to make up  
and i decided to get him one of our wedding pictures on canvas dont know if he'll like it but its for him (honestly it isnt  for me) it was a real bargain £14 for a 20"x16" should have been £70 so i couldnt resist.
is anyone else having the same dilemma as me
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mel my DH is an absolute nightmare to buy for fussy old fart lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Think you done really well mel!!

We are not doing Xmas presents but thinking of getting man something small.... So hard!! Have no idea what to get!

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

profile picture is the one i've had blown up
wont be on long cos DH doesnt like photos on the net


----------



## staceyemma

My DH hates the internet or photos of him on the net he thinks the internet is evil


----------



## melloumaw

sounds familiar, DH only uses it for gaming lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely pic!


----------



## melloumaw

thanks jelly, there was one of our hands showing the wedding bands but i love this one we only have 1 on display with us and the kids but its in a multi frame


----------



## hopepaige

LOVE the pic Mel


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am really stressing about Xmas, not about what to get, but how to find the money to buy presents.  We have had Isabella's birthday a week ago, then we have Sinterklaas next week, and then Xmas.  I am having sleepless nights about it.  Going to send my CV out this weekend, even if I get a part time production line work, it is better than nothing.  Spend an hour a day doing competitions to win presents to give to people, but not having much luck!  Got my first card in the post this morning, my dad's cousin is very organised this year! 

Don´t seem to have any spare hours in the day at the moment, so apologies for lack of personals.  I am going to try to organise my life more, trouble is finding time to organise it!!!!   

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Gorgeous photo, Mel!!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

winning presents is a great idea, or getting second hand stuff and dressing it up a bit. depends on the thing though i guess. i'm making a knitted mobile phone cover for my mother out of some old wool i bought years ago to make a poncho out of then i never finished it so i unravelled what i had done. it could work out a very cheap present, trouble is my knitting skills are dire so it also could just go hysterically wrong.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I tried to knit Isabella a scarf, but it is going very slowly!  Just used cheap wool (a euro a ball) as it was my first attempt, couldn´t manage anything as advanced as a mobile phone cover or a poncho!

I am due a prize, haven´t won anything for ages!  What I usually do with my parents is for them not to buy me anything and use the money to buy the family presents from me as I can´t get over to UK this year.  I will just have to buy myself something of the same value in the New Year.  

How are you doing, GB?  Going to be knitting little booties for Spot??

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue xmas is about family time and family should understand it isnt about giving as long as your household is sorted thats all that matters
our girls get £100 each and the boys being grown up and with family get £50 per unit thats already £450 parents £10 each 
the girls are really good and understand it isnt about the amount and would be happier with less but DH doesnt want them to feel they get too much less than school pals etc.
parents and the elder 2 boys are not bothered for gifts but i couldnt leave them out when buying for the girls
thanks re photo hope DH loves it as much as i do


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue  
Second hand stuff great idea!!
In my family everyone buys for their own and says everything from Santa so no confusion. I have 3 sisters, 7kids between them so just gets too expensive to buy something for each and one of them, esp for me as no kids! We stopped buying things for the 'grown ups' ages ago too and we all just chip in for good food and lots of alcohol. 
Can you imaging if i had to send over presents from here to Sweden and what it would cost!! Lol, phew  

Xmas can be soooo expensive and sooo stressful! 
Sending you hugs xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you can always make 'your own' presents... But guess its finding the time to do so.... I used to go to tescos, or any super market, ask for wooden crates they have apples and things delivered in, FREE   buy cheap face towels from primark, handstitch 'name' on it, some cheap body wash to then put in a nicer clear glass bottles (super cheap ones in Morrisons-£2each lol, add a ribbon around it, get some cheap soap, add ribbon here too, have some dried roses ready to go in crate..... Anything you can think of add....Good gifts for any females in family or friends  
Also used to do little sets of homemade cookies, cupcakes, wrap them in clear wrapping papper, buy some cooking oil, add it to those glass bottles from Morrisons, and stick some thyme down the bottom of it, or any sort of herb, add to a little box...used to take old shoe boxes and paint them lol....
Get cheap white tshirts for kids, dye them yourself in strong colours, get cheap hats, print names or any slogan on them....... all good fun lol

All this cheap and fun... But yes, def requires time! 

My fav website ever is Notonthehighstreet.com
They have loads of gift ideas there... Some expensive yes but you can get some lovely cheaper bits too.... Little pocket mirrors for little girls with their name on it -£6! Lovely little soap kits.... 

Anyway, will stop going on lol..... 
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

goodmorningeverybody except jelly because it is probably good afternoon already.
hope you all have a good monday. 
secretly happy because dh couldn't get to work because windscreen wipers broke on car. hurrah later he can help put tree up. he has to work from home first though.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, hurrah for tree lol, mine looks lovely lol makes me smile  


Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies hope your all well
our tree is going up this weekend once I've managed to tackle the ironing there will be room for it lol
mel x


----------



## rach t

hiya everyone how are you all doin xx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning rach good luck with the dr today! 

I havve HSG today at 4.10pm today NSH squeezed me in and I guess its worth checking if it's free  

Happy Monday everyone I have a stinking cold   lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, happy d/r   all my fingers and toes are crossed for you xxxxx

Stacey, I'll be thinking of you xxxxx

Morning mel, yayy tree time soon   xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies how r u all doin? Stace good luck toay love, see it as every test is a tick off your question list  rach its all happening for u love  good luck with the d\r


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope and jelly   hubbys pickin me up from work to take me down xxx


----------



## melloumaw

best of luck today stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel


----------



## staceyemma

HSG came back all clear tubes are fine 'nice shaped smooth uterus' too  
Oh well thats one thing off my list, was secretly hoping that they would be blocked   then there would be an explanantion of why it hasn't happened for us!

Oh well I must focus on this next cycle  

Massive kisses and cuddles to you all


----------



## melloumaw

well done stacey, that's wonderful news. one big tick,onwards and upwards honey,its not long till round 2 now
fingers crossed,your body is more aware of what it needs to do now and you will get your little miracle
morning all
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

Bubbles i hope your well,haven't heard from you in a little while
love to you
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Fab news Stacey  
Morning mel  

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi jelly, wow your nearly at the end now sweetie, hasn't it flown by! 
hope you and little jelly are doing well, have you got your hospital bag packed yet?


----------



## goldbunny

jelly is so near the end she could almost have an advent calendar specially for it. They should make pregnancy-chocolate-filled-advent-calendars.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gosh yes please let it be the end soon lol, getting harder and harder for sure. 

All ready in this house, just waiting    

Hope you well chick xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, I understand if it comes early you could have a binge on chocolates, but what happens if it comes late??! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

binge on leftover xmas chocolates maybe ??


----------



## Wraakgodin

but what if it isn´t around Christmas??!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't anyone talk about 'lateness' lol, we want EARLY!!!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

well the last chocolate would have to start out quite large and you'd just have to break bits off so it lasted til the end.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Come off it, GB, now you are being silly!!  Do you want to tell a pregnant woman whose baby is overdue, with all the hormones going round in side her, that she will have to make the last chocolate last for as long as she is overdue??!!    

This is all hypothetical, Jelly!  Any twinges yet??! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

yes wraak because the point would be to hurry the babba along


----------



## Wraakgodin

If that was Isabella, if I had waved the chocolate in front of my doodah it would have encouraged her to come out!!!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

You guys make me laugh lol

Nothing happening here sue, nada!!!! And must agree with sue here, no one messes with a pregnant woman's chocolate lol! At least not mine! Went shopping yesterday.... Jelly being fat and fed up went straight to do chocolates, man just about to say something clearly but the look I have him made him shut up hehe... And I'm not even 'late' yet!!!  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

my 3 week late birth was v.hard my 3 week early was so easy i laughed all the way through,and my 3 month early was odd  but i trumped and she was born lol


----------



## staceyemma

Mel


----------



## rach t

Thanks girls x x

stacey great news not long now x x

jelly not long for you to meet your miracle how u feeling x x

bubbles were r u hope al is wel x x

hope how are you and your plans not long its january isnt it x x

mel hi how are x x

gb how are you and hows been pregnant x x

anyone i have missed hope al is wel x x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all you beautiful ladies  

hope your all doing well 
Rach how are you doing love on your 1st 2days of d/r?
Stace shame my love hope you get ova this flue quick quick, need a healthy stace for jan    anothe tick on your list and another step towards your dream   
GB how are you love? howz the pregnancy going?
Hi mel how are you love?
hi sue   
Jelly howz you keeping? that bag still sitting by the front door ready to grab   howz aussie? settling in nicely 
Bubbles bubbles where are you    hope your ok love  you been so quiet?
Lou also you love how are you keeping   long time no hear?

hope everyone doing well and keeping postive  

afm we have our appointment this saturday and will be getting dates and meds ext so getting excited and just hoping and praying all goes right 3rd time lucky


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope all you lovely ladies are having nice dreams  

Rach, hows the d/r going? Any side affects yet? Thinking of you  

Hope, it's raining here today, BLISS!!!!!! Love it lol. But I'm really really happy here, love every minute of it. Still think I'm on hols tho hehe. Will be thinking of ou Saturday   I'm sure it will all be positive and can't wait to hear a start date  

Hello to all you lovely ladies 
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

it snowed! heheh. Look, Spot. Snow! be gone by lunch i guess.

anyone know whether it is ok to have things containing aspartame? mixed views from googling. i had some ginger ale but worried i ought not to drink any more. 

dh is brave and fearless he has gone to work, i see footprints and tyre tracks in the snow. i wonder if i could get into town in the bus. can't take car due to suspected fuel leak.


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning gb, think its up to you and what you believe in.... I think it's all such rubbish, I have been drinking it through out my pregnancy, helped keep sickness at bay for me... And still drinking it  
Personnal choice methinks  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon all
its flipping cold,cant wait to get my p.j's on lol


----------



## goldbunny

i just wrapped up Spot's christmas present for DH.

Dh is insisting i am not allowed to buy presents _For_ Spot. He hasn't said anything at all about Spot buying presents for anyone else. Methinks there is some shopping fun to be had here.


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning all  
Woken up with a stinking cold!!   

Started drinking raspberry leaf tea, bring on labour lol. Lady next door reckons bump has really dropped so fingers crossed, starting to feel more and more pressure below now.... COME ON!!  

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

apparently 8 drops of jasmin oil in the bath will help the cervix soften and fetch on labour
mel x


----------



## rach t

morning xx

jelly and hope dr is goin ok getting a few hot flushes and bit emotional ha but its all fof good reason   xx

jelly have a very hot indians and a couple of trips up and down the stairs   not long bet your so so excited xx

hope when will you find out dates xx

mel hello how is all with you xx

gb i would be the same when wil you start buying things for spot bet you carnt wait to go baby shopping xx

stacey how are you hunni xx

everyone else hello xx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'll try anything now hehe, technically not late just fed up  

Xxx


----------



## rach t

you will be are you getting much sleep or is bump in the way last week is the worst xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Not sleeping well at all   was up at 4am as gave up.... Problem is my pelvic pain so bad so hurts every time I move, and I move often as soooo uncomfy. I try and have a nap during the day instead...cold not helping me feeling better now, oh well, hoping not too much longer now, can't possibly get any bigger now for sure!!! 

Weekend soon ladies  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I also now have carpal tunnel syndrome so hands very sore.... Bless my man tho doing everything for me, love him to bits. I can hardly put butter on my toast at mo! Got some very attractive bandage gloves to wear from physio. Surely all this must mean I'm close to the end......??!! Lol. 

No more moaning from me! 
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh poor jelly that sounds very painful. does your computer let you dictate typing? does holding wrists under cold running water after doing things help? maybe santa bring you extra extra soft pillows to rest arms on while sleeping. xx


----------



## Jelly.B

It's ok typing, it's holding things and putting pressure on hands that hurts. Got some lovely ice packs that I put on hands and feet to bring down swelling   will all be ok. Of course all so worth it, just getting harder and harder that's all...

What has everyone got planned for weekend?? I got hospital tour on Saturday then after we going to a Xmas market   

Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh jelly my heart goes out to u my angle but like u say its all worth it in the end   before u no it u will be a busy busy mommy  . Hi gb how r u doin? Hey rach oh love its all gonna be worth it cause 2013 is gonna be the year for all of us "babydust brigade" ladies   I've got my appointment on sat so should be getting dates then  hope and pray    also think I need to try fit some xmas shopping in this weekend as well  . Hope your all well


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hate to tell you Jelly, but I had carpal tunnel through most of my pregnancy!  

Not much plans this weekend (you made me think it was Friday for a moment!), snow is coming tomorrow so we will be frolicking in it.  We had a dusting today and Isabella wants to build a snowman, but not enough of the white stuff at the moment.  Sinterklaas was supposed to come here last night and deliver presents to good boys and girls, but DH was studying for an exam today so he is coming this evening instead!  Isabella will be none the wiser that he is a day late! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

morning all
everyone seems to be progressing along nicely now fingers crossed for you all
this weekend DH and i will be making a cat wall,wanted a cat tree but no floor space, so scrap wood to make shelves and oddments of carpet and make one on the wall for her ( if DH isnt too tired)
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Feel for you sue! It's not nice for sure....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Happy Thursday ladies

Jelly - Hope that little man doesnt cause you too much more grief before he arrives  

GB- Congrats on Spots choices of xmas prezzies (I'd be just the same)

Stace - Hope your colds on the way out!

Hope only two more sleeps till you have it all planned out in front of you xxx

Mel - Cat wall sounds fab all kitties deserve a little something special  

Sue - Hope Sinterklass's visit goes well is that basicallt early christmas? or does santa love the country so much he comes twice there?  

Rach - Blooming DR makes emotional wobbly jellies of us all BUT you'll super soon be stimming some lovely eggie weggie woos 

Lou/Gertie/Becks/Others - Big hello and christmas sprinklings of love, light and snow to all xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh yes, hope, very excited for you on Saturday!!!! Will be thinking of you  

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i'm trying to muster the motivation/willpower to get out of bed (it's freezing here so i got back in) get washed and dressed and go on the bus to town for christmas presents, but it is quite hard because i think i have kidney pain again and i don't like to go on the bus, full of germs. but suspect fuel leak in car so not happy about driving it plus our road very icy.


----------



## Jelly.B

Internet shopping ??


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, it is insane, we have Sinterklaas and Santa here!!  So Isabella has her birthday at the end of November, presents last Saturday because m-i-l wanted to celebrate Sinterklaas there, a couple of presents here tonight, and then we have Christmas!!!  I have spent most of the morning rearraging storage here so I have room for everything!  Went to a Boots type shop last night and they had a BOGOF sale on toys, so I bought her a small wooden train set and a tower where marbles go down for the equivalent of 10 pounds, not bad!  

GB, stay in bed!  I would if I was you!  When Spot comes you will be getting out at 5am every morning, so enjoy it while it lasts!  Hugs for the pain.

Just had a snowball fight with Isabella!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

some stuff can be ordered online but i need a few things that i will have to go to actual shops for. guess now is as good a time as any.


----------



## rach t

jelly yes try have nanna naps get some sleep while u can   xxxx

bubble u always put a smile on my face   xxx

hope thats great and yes 2013 has to be a good year xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach - We all keep each other ticking chick (in a nice way not like a potty egg timer/bomb)


----------



## melloumaw

hey bubbles, pleased to hear from you was getting a little worried
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry Mel!  , I'm just super bad at getting on here at the moment - home laptop is bit hit and miss (yes that is the third one I've half killed in the last couple of years lol) and hate trying to post on my iphone as my chubby fingers always mistype twice lol.
Also between birthday/christmas and the fact we escaped for a few days with friends I dont know where time is going lol. I'm one of those nightmare ditzy friends who wanders off occasionally and just assumes everyone still knows exactly what I'm doing and that they're being thought of   Half of my non FF pals only ever try my hubbys number cause I can be slow at txt or ******** replies too this is why you should all move to the midlands and then we can just meet for tea and cake twice a week instead lol xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sounds like a plan honey lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hows the family anyway the girls and sons looking forwards to xmas ( I know the sons are older ) lol


----------



## melloumaw

yeah everyone wants it to hurry up now. the 2 elder boys have 1st xmas with baby girls they were born days apart,we're going round the weekend before xmas to get the rush out the way and have a bit more time with the girls this year.
are you having a quiet one or are you gonna tear up the town?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

That sounds fab! Can't believe your a nanny   lol you're far to young lol awesome. 

We're still undecided.... we normally host xmas but I dont know if I want the hassle this year specially with hyst and scratch on the 21st and then DR on the 28th (ish). Mum and Dad did offer to host or take us out for a curry instead, but if noone has offered to have Hubbys Nanna this year then we WILL have her, (hate the thought of her being alone) so will prob end up hosting after all lol   

p.s only thing I'll be tearing up is wrapping paper


----------



## goldbunny

feel very conscientious having got myself into town and back on the bus and bought 3 christmas presents. jingle bells!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well done GB - You'll have finished the Xmas shop in no time xx

is your next scan before or after xmas ?


----------



## goldbunny

my midwife called tuesday and said she couldn't make the appointment and would see me on saturday instead. trouble with that is it will be monday soonest before paperwork gets to scan place so i am not hopeful that NHS will get me scanned before christmas. But i shall be seeing what is going on if i have to cut a tellytubby hole in my middle and look! will book a private scan somewhere before christmas if i haven't got an NHS date set by tuesday. i can't go through christmas thinking finally i am having a 'normal' christmas only to find out days later it is all over. if it's going to be the best christmas ever i need to know for certain. 

it's a relief beyond words not to be constantly being upset by tv adverts and mothers with prams and shops full of baby stuff... and this is the first year i can contemplate cards with nativity scenes on, (used to upset me) and actually listen to carols/songs without being upset by 'mary's boy child' or 'when a child is born' or 'away in a manger' or anything mentioning babies/birth. it's amazingly normal... suddenly all the things that made me terrified and anxious are just their normal selves. supermarket trolleys with baby seats in - no longer a problem. it's amazing. Like starting living all over from the start. i've had so many years of shutting myself off from things and being only ever 'half there' whereever i was. Like someone's taken the plastic wrapping off everything in the world, and now it all has sights and sounds and smells and is real.


----------



## hopepaige

HEY EVERYONE 

Well so glad to see your all in the christmas spirit which is great.    I definitely need to head to the shops this weekend to get the prezzie bought,   been working such hectic hrs so shops have been last on my list, but the overtime has paid off in my bank thats for sure..    

having a bit of a happy and sad and confused week I must say, SIL announced she is preggies and I just burst into tears ran out the room, jumped in my car and just drove. Don’t no where I drove to but had the whole lot of them worried sick and I just cried and cried. felt like such an idiot later when i got home but i just couldnt believe it. They started trying 2mths ago and whoop she is preggies. Why do we have to suffer this journey and some people just jump under the covers and 9mths later there we go. i no im bein a super super B..ch but i saw the look on dh face his baby brother is gonna be a daddy 1st, just broke my heart.  Im happy for them i no in my heart i am,  but also just so so angry at everything.   
i dunno im so confused at the moment. Just gotta keep thinking that good news is coming my way on sat.  

Sorry for the rant just needed to get that off my chest.  

Bubbles so happy to see you back,   thanks for the pm tried responding many times but your inbox is full so yeah   how you keeping love getting ready for our big mth next mth   

Jelly hope your doing ok   and who no's maybe little jelly wants to spend xmas out in the big wide world   

Mel sure sounds like you have a great time planned.   
GB hope you get that scan sorted out 

Rach like I said earlier its all gonna be worth it,  when do you think EC is gonna happen?	
Stace how are you coming along? Jan is just round the corner not long now  
lou hope your ok hun long time no hear 
Becky sure little your little man is keeping you super busy 

hey everyone else.   Well hope you all have a fab  fab  weekend and keep warm,   ill splash some sea water for you all up north. 
take care and lots of


----------



## staceyemma

Hope  
Complete nightmare people announcing they're pregnant you try to be happy for them
but you do wonder when it's your turn. 
Hope you're feeling ok now I'm here for u and I understand how U feel xxx

I start my down reg drugs on 29th December so not long now! Very scared but excited!

Hope my ladies are all ok thinking of u all


----------



## melloumaw

Happy Friday ladies
gosh i love the weekend lol
im currently begging DH for a new kitten so Kali has a play mate dont think he'll crack but all i can do is try








what do you think of this one


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Mel, you can´t have it, because I want it!!!   What an absolute cutie!  I dont know how you can think about it, I would have taken it home straight away!!!    But then I am the one who went to the Blue Cross to meet her friend who worked there so we could go to the cinema together, and ended up adopting an 18 month old cat!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

i sent him a text from kali asking for a fur sibling,but he said if she kept pestering she'd go to cat shelter,i told him it was mummy telling her to ask him lol its only £20 too and i dont need to buy anything but kitten food for it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Just but her, hubby will get used to it lol mine did (four times) xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

im really tempted lol


----------



## goldbunny

that one looks Very Naughty. (knows about cats). It has 'trouble' written all over it's furry little face!


----------



## goldbunny

my cat's a tortoiseshell and she's a minx!


----------



## melloumaw

i asked him what he'd do if it magically appeared at home. he said he'd magically disappear, gutted


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Would he though.. I mean hubby ALWAYS says no but then he loves them more than me .. (p.s. I'm a bad influence)


----------



## goldbunny

if we lose spot i might get another kitten. god i can't wait til my next scan!!! it's been two weeks since the last one and i'm going bananas.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You WILL NOT loose Spot, golly gosh Spot is there for the long haul!!!!
(PLEASE KICK MY  WITH EQUAL ENCOURAGEMENT IF I EVER GET PG AS I KNOW IF I FART I WILL THINK THE PRESSURE BLEW IT OUT ?!? )  

Can't wait for your 12 week going to be a nice big scan pic and hopefully a happier more chillaxed GB XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Just realised  you're 10 weeks today that means you're a quarter of the way to full term


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Sending you all my hugs this is such a bloody difficult trek at times, we will both be luckier this time hun  
I think its natural to struggle more before a cycle particuarly when like us you've been around the roundabout a few times already, I've been panicky and anxious and had about 6 hrs sleep across the last 3 days inbetween hot and cold sweats nausea and chest crushing anxiety but I know this is what I want and I truely believe no one ever got a REAL dream come true without a fight, so I've sharpened my prodding sticks ( to poke away any monsters) and I'm ready to go, you can walk with me chicken right into 2013 and to out happy endings


----------



## melloumaw

gb no negatives its not good for you or spot
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Goldbunny, I don't know whether to give you a huge telling off or a huge cyberhug!  Spot is snuggled in nicely there, please don't think anything negative, just relax and enjoy your pregnancy!  There is enough time for stress and worry in another 30 weeks -  and for the next 50 plus years!!   

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Nearly home time ladies THANK GOSH


----------



## melloumaw

just brought tiger home


----------



## goldbunny

you got the £20 cat!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel!!!! Thats fab!!!! Kitty kitty kitty! hows your kitty doing with the newbie!! 

AWWWWW makes me want another tiny fur bundle lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent Mel!!!  Does DH know??!  I hope Kali and Tiger are getting on well, and that DH doesn´t cause too much of a problem!!

Sue


----------



## rach t

Bubbles reading ur posts makes me laugh your such a lovely person and always puts a smile on my face x x x

gb do not think like that spot is doing just fine snuggled up x x

everyone else hope al is wel sending lots of love to everyone x x x


----------



## goldbunny

sorry it's just so hard, i am in BFP/waiting for early scans threads and people keep coming in saying they've had bad news, it always just seems to come out of nowhere. looking forward to meeting midwife and really hoping she might have a doppler thing and let me try and hear heartbeat. dunno if i will be allowed or be able to hear anything, but it would be cool!


----------



## rach t

Get out of the thread everything is fine u should go and buy one i had one for jayden was realy good carnt remember how far on u had to be tho x x


----------



## rach t

Sorry hope just seen your post going backwards ha ec is 9th jan x x 
hope your feeling better its awful isnt it u dont sound like a b**** at all its so hard and eslpecialy when its so easy for them i have had a couple of bad moments this week there is 2 thats pregnant and i feel as if they are putting digs to me about been pregnant just want to tel them to go away and il c them after june x x x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies
Hope you are all havin a good weekend  

Mel just love kitty so so cuet.  

GB I agree with the ladies, not neg talk    little spot is snuggled tightly and growing all the time    

Bubbles you are just always no what to say and are just so amazing.     Thanks love we have a long road to travel but I no that 2013 is gonna be that year.   

I looking forward to getting a plan tomorrow and then xmas shopping HERE I COME    

Thanks Rach so just about a mth away not long now. How is the d/r going?    

Well off to bed now early one tomorrow, next time I post I will have a plan  
Have fun be good and be safe


----------



## melloumaw

dh asked kali if she wanted a sibling she sexy eyed him,he said he hated me and told me to get her, she is riddled with fleas so been nit combing and popping the buggers lol
Dh decided on tiger now its tigger lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Fleas what a lovely welcoming gift she brought lol! Fairy liquid kills the buggers if you comb them out and put them in bubbly water


----------



## melloumaw

think i got them all now but kali is scared of her lol


----------



## melloumaw

well both cats are tolerating each other,still a little hissing but i can leave them in the same room now at least
GB, if your very lucky with a quality doppler you may just hear a HB 
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope things settle down and they start being civil to each other, Mel.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all, 2 more weeks at work then 2 weeks holidays,luckily DH has the same holidays this year yay,oh and guess who tigger is best mates with.....yes thats right DH lol
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

hehe glad tigs is settling in nicely x


----------



## Jelly.B

LOVE CATS!!! Lol
Hope everyone is well. 

Hope, thinking of you  

I'm in hospital over night. Don't think anything to worry about but they want to keep a close eye on me. Got some more tests coming up then hoping they will send me home. Hospital food isn't great!! Lol
Will update more later
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

morning jelly hope you are ok sorry you're in hospital   big kiss for jellybean x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you get the all clear soon, Jelly, and are soon back home.  You rest up and take care of yourself and your bump

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girlies. Only went in for a check up then had a bed waiting for me. 
They where a TINY bit worried about re eclampsia so just wanted to keep a close eye on me. Also have more fluid in tummy then normal, yet baby on the smaller size, no surprise tho as I'm not huge lol. If they had to induce, baby boy will be just fine as weigh a good 5.3lbs but hopefully shouldn't come to that. Second bloods just came back all ok so just waiting for doc then hopefully I be on my way home for now until next appointment. 

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you well jelly
love and hugs


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks mel.  

Home now   going back on Friday for more tests, too much protein in urine so if no better then, they might induce me..... Only time will tell...

Have a great day ladies  
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh, good luck for Friday, Jelly!  I will be thinking of you             

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, I bet you, he is soooo happy and comfy in there, who wouldn't be in a pool of water, that he will stay in there PAST term!! 

His kicks and movements are so hard, but apparently because of the extra fluid! So when ppl say they start feeling less moments or not as hard ones nearer the end because of no room in there..... DOES NOT HAPPEN in my case lol, it's getting worse, he's soooo strong! And soooo active! Blooming extra fluid lol
Just painful at times 

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

eek jelly by saturday you could be changing a nappy!   glad you're home safe. maybe he's going to be an olympic swimmer and that's why he needs all the water.  x


----------



## staceyemma

Baby in time for xmas!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, Isabella was nicknamed "ninja" when she was in the womb!  Some of my FF friends still call her Ninja!  I have a cartoon drawn when she was a baby of her and DH in ninja outfits!  They were a bit worried towards the end as I had slightly low fluid, so I was the other way round, it still hurt though!  

GB, wonder if there has been any scientific survey done between fluid in the womb and whether a child likes swimming or not!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Ninja     that really made me laugh!! Funny lol and cute   but yes not so comfy! 

This little man better like water, he will be a cool surfer boy weither he likes it or not....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies sorry for the me post but wanted to let you know I have cancelled treatment for a bit, just had o admit to myself i have not been well for a few months now, stressed anxious and not myself right now it would be very wrong to go ahead at the minute and not the right thing for me or an embie. I will be nipping on to check on you all now and then (how could i not i love you all to pieces) but will be on less for a while untill more myself, you're all amazing ladies and I will be thinking of you all, everyday but need to distance myself from tx for a few weeks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug bubble, see you back here when your head's in the right place x x x x x     
sometimes we need to 'take a run up' to jump over a hurdle and you can't always do that without taking a step back to see the way forward. 
you've had such a lovely attitude to your tx and been so supportive to us all i wish you very best wishes that you will be fired up and ready to dive back in the pool soon. 
have a super christmas-time where hopefully you can fill your mind with christmassy thoughts and then january will be a fresh year to build dreams in x x x gb


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, thinking of you lots and lots xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending you love and positivity bubbles,i hope you come back fighting fit sweetie
i'll be thinking of you, if your not on before have a lovely Christmas
mel  x


----------



## hopepaige

Lots of love and positive energy for u now my sweet angel. U enjoy this festive season and take time out for u and dh and be strong. Lots of love to u


----------



## AmyHF

Bubbles, take your time to get yourself mentally and emotionally prepared, we'll be here waiting for you when you are ready to take tx by the short and curlies!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, sending you hugest of hugs.  I think you are doing the right thing, I went through something similar after my 4th BFN, sometimes you just need time out to take in everything that you have been through and emotionally recover.  

We will still be here if you ever need us.  

Sue


----------



## rach t

bubbles      xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Big hugs bubble we love you lots xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

Albert looks so cute Becky, he definitely looks ready for Christmas
HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, your kitty looks just like my cat!! I have a tortoiseshell too   they can be soooo sneaky so watch out hehe

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi jelly,
i did a Google on her and because she has red black and white she is classed as a calico, the 2 cats are getting along great now with Kali trying to pick her up by the scruff lol, only negative even though Tigger uses the litter box she has been pooping on the  carpet cue very upset DH but im trying a few wife tale remedies to help
hope you have a lovely warm weekend, we have sheet ice here in west Yorkshire , but i still managed to get the girls to school lol
Mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty little kitty! Have you tried onion? 

It's very hot here, well hit enough for me hehe

Can't believe it's Xmas soon!! Hope yu have a good weekend too darling, send some if that cold weather my way lol
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i would love to swap weather with you, this type of weather makes me feel quite low
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dont swear Jelly!!  Such language will result in a stern telling off from your moderator!!!  Henseforth the words X*as and C*******s are banned!!!      (sorry, the stress is getting to me!  Already missed the last day posting for cards!) 

My m-i-l and aunt have both had torties, best not get on the wrong side of them!!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue..............................
we wish you a merry CHRISTMAS
we wish you a merry CHRISTMAS 
we wish you a merry CHRISTMAS
and a happy new year


----------



## Jelly.B

Did I swear?   must be my hormones if so!! I'm losing the plot lol. Sorry if I did  

I'm not doing cards, DO NOT LIKE THEM lol that inc birthday cards, (hint hint, birthday 28th dec) I only bin them next day, waste of money hehe

Xx


----------



## melloumaw

jelly you said the swear word CHRISTMAS


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue sends an e-mail to the boss about banning Mel.....*  

Jelly - no, just don´t want to hear about the upcoming seasonal festivities which are stressing me out at the mo!!   

Anyone got any tips to explain to a 3 year old that the Christmas tree is not a pinata??!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, see I have lost the plot lol.  

Oh sue   don't let 'IT' stress you out    Leave it all and get on a flight here


----------



## Wraakgodin

Don´t tempt me Jelly!!!    

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

maybe we should have been called the calico cat company...
changed my profile pic so you can see Min. 

she is Very Naughty!


----------



## melloumaw

but oh so cute gb
sue banning me would not be nice explain to dd that daddy is whacking,tell her if the tree isnt pretty santa wont come
i remember quite some years ago, the kids were going crazy at the shops over xmas and i turned round and told, Thats it there are no presents this year or at easter cos santa and the easter bunny had a skiing accident and broke their necks, an old lady came at me with her handbag,i had tears rolling down my face


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies hope you are all ok  
I've won a free IVF cycle at the lister clinic in London.  All paid for drugs etc....
I sent a letter to them after my failed cycle and I entered into their prize draw.
I was picked out!
Just as I was about to start this egg share cycle too..
Anyway now waiting for my first consultation!
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow great news stacey. good luck!


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you gold bunny!!   xxx
Excited!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

wow stace how so exciting  
congrats what a huge weight off your shoulders now hey  

so what next? u still going ahead next mth ?


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope  
I'm waiting for consultation at the lister and they want to get me going ASAP.
Imagine it'll be not long after Xmas  
A bit more of a wait than if I had egg shared but hey it's a free cycle!
The lister look like a really good clinic Xxx
How are you?


----------



## hopepaige

Wow that is just so amazing hey, xmas came early for u this year    I think a lot of ladies r just waiting for the whole xmas vibe to be ova and start 2013 with a bang  Im doing good hey, taking a well deserved break i think  and just focusing on january. Got my program yesterday so its confirmed i will start on january's period so just hope and pray it all works out this time.
ive decided im going to just enjoy this xmas period have a relax and destress and then focus after all the xmas, new year partyin is ova   .  2013 is gonna be the year I no it


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fantastic news Stacey!!!!!  I will have everything crossed for whenever you have the treatment!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

wow. so pleased for you stacey 
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Sue and Mel   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, told you earlier, but I'm sooooooooo over the moon for you! Is that a gret Xmas present or what  

Hope, loving the sound of enjoying Xmas to the max! You deserve it! Go for it!  

Hello to all you lovely ladies
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hey Jelly!!  How are you feeling now?

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, 

Hi sue  

Been to hospital today.... Tests are all looking good    no protein in urine now do even better! However this extra fluid in belly is a bit of a mystery.... Ppl that are diabetics can get this, or if you have a lightly larger baby... I have none of this.... Can also be a sign that the baby not swallowing that well   or that something else is wrong with him....Could also mean nothing and just one of those things.... Doctor not overly worried right now but I need to be monitored from now on... Next app Thursday... Will need to have another scan on xmas eve of all days too, meaning prob half a day spent there Urk! We swedes celebrate Xmas on Xmas eve!! Oh well.... It's very unlikely they will want me to go past term so that's good! And this extra fluid prob means, hopefully, that my water will break earlier, as your body 'thinks' its in fullterm as full. Although this extra fluid can also be dangerous, as when it breaks can take the cord with it!!! Meaning it might hang down inside the 'below'area....    doesn't always happen tho but apparently I need to be aware! Scary! 

Thing is, nothing I can do about any of this but hope for the best! And if doctor was really worried, she would have induced me right now right??! So...... Jelly is still nice and calm. Talked a little bit about inducement and she said its something they want to avoid where possible as you never know how your body will react, but she wants to have this as a back up week by week. So there you go...    

She is pretty hopefully my water will break soon lol, and said lets book scan right now to tempt faith lol 
Although I'm not so sure..... One minute he is really low down... Next very high.. All because of that lovely extra fluid he has in there to float around in! But she seemed very positive... 

Time will tell

Xxxxxxxxx

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Going to drink my raspberry tea like mad now


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Jelly!!

I am glad everything is looking good.  At least the doctors are keeping an eye on you and have prepared themselves and you for any potential issues, so all looks good that it will all go smoothly, when it happens!  Exciting that he will be here before your due date!  Are we having a sweepstake?  I have my money on Christmas Eve, a proper Swedish Christmas present!  You better post every day or we will start to worry!!  I better he is training for the front crawl for the 2032 Olympics in there!!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies   
how is everyone? Ready for xmas?   

Big kisses to you all    

Mel can I just ask you the name of that company you used to get your AMH tested? xxx


----------



## melloumaw

even better here's the link, they have just started doing a home blood test kit too, they are really good but be prepared when you get your results for them to try and sell you the fertility monitor too


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel- home blood test hey!   

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

it just shows if you google eventually you will find lol.
thank goodness today is over,school xmas dinner,60 extra mouths to feed with only 5 minutes extra to feed them
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

cough cough cough, sneeze
cough cough cough, sneeze...

cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze
cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze
cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze cough cough cough sneeze
  cough cough cough sneeze cough sneeeze!


to the tune of beethoven#'s 5th.


----------



## staceyemma

Oh goldbunny hope you feel better soon   are you resting?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending huge get well hugs, Goldbunny  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

not resting exactly on account of all the coughing. 

but i'm sort of wrapped in a blanket, if that counts.


----------



## melloumaw

hope you feel better soon gb
its nearly the weekend,


----------



## AmyHF

GB, I just dosed myself on menthol sweets and hot cordial when I felt crap. It will affect your glucose sample tho, so make sure you tell the doc if you have an appointment in the next few days!

Congrats on your prize stacey!

Jelly, hows it going?


----------



## melloumaw

amy how are you doing?
not long now till baby day
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Amy, hope all is good with you   xx


----------



## goldbunny

i need a new head.


----------



## goldbunny

counting down the hours til my scan tomorrow afternoon though, can't wait to see spot again, though a bit nervous, partly because i have been so ill. it's hard to imagine everything being ok.


----------



## melloumaw

chant it GB PMA PMA PMA all will be well honey


----------



## Wraakgodin

Things are ok, GB.  It is understandable that you would be worried, especially after it has taken so long to get to this point, I was always worried that it would be taken away from me.  I hope everything goes well tomorrow.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Amy, I'm ok thanks... A few hospital trips but sure all be fine

Gb, will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Hello to all of you fab girls  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

GB good luck for tomorrow   xxx

Hi Jelly       xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi Stacey  
Clinic better phone you soon or I send the     down there lol

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

have that baby now jelly, we need some entertainment around here   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Trying my best gb, trust me


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly they close down for Xmas tomorrow   but you know me the minute they open 2nd Jan I'll be on the phone!

I've booked all my blood tests in and hubby has doctors appt tomorrow to get his done so should all be organised ready for a consultation! 

Bet you can't wait to meet your little boy   exciting!!!! xx
Feeling all Christmassy   the girls in the office have the xmas music going


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't actually believe its xmas next week!!!


----------



## goldbunny

have you got a name picked out jelly?


----------



## Jelly.B

Yep all sorted..... And got a back up name too... Just incase  
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

they've sent my NHS scan date, 7th jan.


----------



## Jelly.B

Roll on 7th jan


----------



## melloumaw

7th will be here before you know it


----------



## melloumaw

*IT'S FRIDAY, IT'S FRIDAY, HIP HIP HOORAY IT'S FRIDAY*
Have a lovely friday ladies its nearly the holidays


----------



## staceyemma

11 days off after today woohoo! 
Isn't today meant to be the day the world ends? If it does love u all ladies  
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

No stace  we don't want the end of the world yet we have a busy 2013 year ahead of us  .  Well I'm goin on leave today soooo excited goin to the beach for Christmas  just so happy to be getting away to relax before another hectic year  hope you all have a fab christmas and a wonderful new year  jelly will try pop on every nown again to see when baby jelly arrives good luck my angel hope all goes well can't wait for the news and pics . Stace enjoy the hols.  Gb relax enjoy and I'm sure all is fine u r preggie s   good luck with the scan  mel hope u and family have a lovely one. To everyone enjoy have fun and be safe. Lots of love to u all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy End of the World Day everyone!!!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

its not the end of the world,the mayans predicted it would be the end of the world we know, and after weather reports that for the next 10 years we will have the wettest summer's ever known then the prediction is correct in my eyes.
hope enjoy the beach im sooooooooooooooo jealous lol
stace even if the world doesnt explode still love ya lol


----------



## staceyemma

Mel  Not long left to go.... so I'm going to eat some Milk Tray   mmm caramel  

Hope lovely to hear from you I agree we have 2013 yet!   Enjoy the beach wish I was there! 

GB good luck for your scan   Hope all is well I am sure it will be  

hi Sue      

Jelly- Any signs yet of little squidge?  

Bubble - I text you last night but miss u lots chickie!  

Gertie, Becky, Amy - Have a fab Christmas  

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## Jelly.B

Just got a card from my fab man saying 'if the world does in fact end tonight I want you to know that you are my girl, my love, my life and you make me a very happy man' 

Bless him  

Happy Friday ladies Xmas soon!!!

Stacey, thought I was very very near labour last night! But all calm now   enjoy your last day at work  

Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Awwwh sweet man  

Oooh Jelly u must keep me updated   c'mon baby! c'mon baby! c'mon baby!


----------



## staceyemma

Finishing at 2pm today   love it


----------



## goldbunny

i'm slightly bothered by the co existence of 'end of the world day' and 'my scan day'. 
because if somethjng is wrong with spot, the world Will end!
ten past 3 i think the appt is... if i'm not back later, look out for four horsemen...


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, I'm sure all will be just fine     
I will make sure I'm awake then to read some good news 
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm alive!!!!  
Good luck GB xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck, GB!!  Give Spot a wave from me! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

IT'S XMAS SOOOOOONNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

i know.... dh has the radio on and it's that interminable 'war is over' song....


----------



## Wraakgodin

My parents have just sent us some money for Christmas and I have no idea what to get!!!  What do you buy the 3 year old who has everything??! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Wrap old pressies up hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

I probably would do that if it was from us, but as my parents have given us money, it would only be proper to buy something with it!  I suppose another evening like last night looking round the toy shop like a lost soul!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

3 yr olds need dressing up clothes. spend the cash in a charity shop for a win-win scenario, you can always donate the clothes back afterwards...


----------



## goldbunny

or tell your parents you'd like to save the cash towards summer outdoor toys and just get something tiny as a present to open on the day.


----------



## Wraakgodin

There are no charity shops here, GB - unfortunately. 

Isabella is a tomboy, so getting her in a dress is impossible!! I have been thinking and perhaps a chalk/white board.  We have an old table that we painted with blackboard paint, but it is looking a bit tatty, needs another coat (Isabella has tipped water over it once too often and it has caused paint to flake in places) and then perhaps use that table as a play table.  Ikea do one that is reasonably priced 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

since when was dressing up only for girls? but hey, chalk board table sounds great.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I suppose she could dress up as a pirate, but I daren´t give her a sword!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Chalk board is great!! I saw one the other day I wanted to buy..... Even if just or looks hahaha cute lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Ikea wins again, don't forget meatballs on our way out


----------



## melloumaw

my middle daughter used to love being a pirate moustache and all,her favourite joke that she got up on stage at haven said was.............
why are pirates called pirates?


cos they arrrrrgggghhhhhh
she was about 4


----------



## goldbunny

sorry ladies

really shell-shocked.

spot has no h/b and only measured 9+2 instead of 12 weeks. 

really can't get my head around it yet. going to keep taking the progesterone over christmas so i don't m/c over christmas, but after that either ERPC or wait it out i suppose. 

just doesn't feel real.

sorry to bring the mood down. 

gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Goldbunny, I am so so sorry.  Sending lots of love and huge hugs to you and DH.  Wish I could do or say something to comfort you.  We are here if you ever need to talk.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

so so sorry GB
i wish our thoughts could help change things
much love to you and DH at this time


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun I'm so so sorry .... 
                                       
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny I just logged on to see how you got on at your scan.
I'm so very sorry   nothing I can say or do to make it better.... Wish I could do something  
How bluddy crap darling  
Massive hugs  
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just wanted to send lots of love and hugs round the thread.  You were my first thought when I woke up this morning, GB.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

thanks. we have to do an early supermarket run for food. it's going to be tough!


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you lots and lots gb  
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

tesco was a struggle! ohdear. ow ow ow. (<---pain). i'm sort of glad of christmas but ohboy, i'm having a port and lemon and it's only twenty past nine in the morning. How's that for desperation!


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun   I would do the same 
I just can't believe it really ..... I'm so so sad for you xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

pour me one, GB!

Just finished all my Christmas shopping (although the last bit involved shoving 20 euros in DH's hand and telling him to buy his own  present!) and conquered the supermarket queues!

Sue


----------



## rach t

gb i am so so sorry to hear carnt belive sending all my love to you and your partner xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

GB - I am soooooo sorry to hear your news, life can be so cruel, thinking of you & hubby, big hugs to both of you

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB- I am so sorry  to hear your news and I am so sorry for your loss- especially at this time of the year. I hope that with the love and support of loved ones you and your husband will be able to get through this.    

I had the ERPC done and I experienced cramps and spotting a few days later- my advice would be to have a hot water bottle to hand just in case you get bad cramps. 
My period arrived exactly 6 weeks after the ERPC and advised not to start again for another 2 periods- (although I think it is more for emotional than physically reasons) 

Hope everyone else is well and have a lovely Christmas 
XX XX


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, still thinking of you at this sad time.

Sue


----------



## rach t

merry xmas evryone hope u all have a fab day 2moro xxxx

gb thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

GOD JUL 
  

Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

god jul and seasons whatnots!  

stuffing my face with lebkuchen and port.


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## goldbunny

thanks, i needed that x


----------



## Jelly.B

Always  xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

merry christmas all


----------



## staceyemma

Merry Christmas xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope you all had a lovely day xxxxx

Gb, thinking of you lots 
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

been cramping since about 8pm 25th...even with pessaries, inevitable approaches


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun...    
Always here for you 
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Goldbunny, sending lots of love and hugs to you.  I wish there was some way of making this easier for you 

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Goldbunny im so so sorry to hear about your loss   
sending you and dh all the love and support in this hard time. 

hope your all having a lovely festive season and taking it easy   

jelly not long now my love    so exciting hope your doing well


----------



## AmyHF

GB. There is nothing I can say to make this any better.


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB        I am so sorry 


The rest of you ladies hope you are well 
XXX


----------



## Wraakgodin

For our Jelly...



Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Ahhhh thanks sue   another year older   hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well, at least you are 10 years younger than me!!  You wait until you get into the zimmerframe years!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe obviously I don't look a day over 25   so don't mind toooo much


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am told that I don´t look as old as I am, but that was before I had Isabella.  You wait until Max is here!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oi


----------



## Jelly.B

Got a lovely spa gift treatment package, a detox one, should help me feel a bit younger for  a little longer   and also got a HUGE cake that says 'Angelica 21' on it   hehe so man must think I'm still looking as young as ever lol. Bless him.


----------



## rach t

Happy. Birthday jelly xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks rach  
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

My husband is still diplomatic and says that I am 29!    

A spa treatment package is my ideal gift!  I am jealous!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't wait to use it   will of course wait till I'm fit enough after birh. Inc a detox bath that can burn up too 600 calories   B.R.I.N.G I.T O.N!!


----------



## melloumaw

happy birthday jelly


----------



## staceyemma

Happy birthday lovely Jelly     xxxx


----------



## rach t

How is everyone xxx

Gab hope your doing ok xxx

Stacey have u heard from clinic xxx

Jelly hope u had a lovely bday not long for you now xxx

Bubbles   xxx

Everyone else hi hope all is well xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Rach   hows it going?

Not heard from clinic yet but guess it won't be long now.
Xmas and New Year gets in the way   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls  

Hope everyone is well, new year soon!!   

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

stopped my progesterone 10pm thursday 27th as i had had some cramping so decided i had better let things happen.
cramped from about 6 am 28th, all day, mainly at 5 minute intervals. not too painful but annoyingly often. had some co-codamol left over from an old prescription (never took it at the time) so planned to take that an hour before bed expecting that it would take the edge off and allow me to sleep. however the co-codamol just made me sick and the cramps got much worse moving to every 3 minutes and doubling me up. so sleep was out of the question. dh very supportive holding my belly for me (big warm hands) which was my only rescue. slight pink on wiping but it took hours and hours before i started passing clots. don't think i have finished yet, but by about 5.30 am things calmed down and we both slept. resting now wondering what is still to come but relieved to have survived the night - which was rough given the total lack of pain relief drugs...
not quite sure what to do with my day! 
just hoping i get a rest from cramps. i can cope with bleeding just about. think i need an iron tablet though!

big hugs all round hope you're all ok. gb


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny we are all thinking of you   
Xxxxxxx sounds like you have a lovely husband there xxx
Take Care xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Goldbunny, I have been thinking about you the last couple of days, wondering how you are getting on.  I am so sorry to hear that things have been so physically painful (on top of the mental pain).  I am just so sorry that you are going through this. 

Sending all my love and hugs to you and Mr GB, sounds like he is a good man and is looking after you really well.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sending you hugs gb


----------



## goldbunny

thanks folks  

mentally i'm doing pretty well, and the physical stuff will pass.


----------



## goldbunny

normally  taking my contact lenses out is routine... last night it was 'cramp'...'wash hands'....'cramp'...attempt first lens but fail'...'cramp'....'succeed at first lens'...'cramp'.....'attempt secobd lens.......cramp... get to bathroom... cramp... manage to wash hands.... cramp.... because i wasn't getting big enough gaps to do much!


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, sending you all my love, thoughts and hugs   xxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Lots of love gb   thinking of you xxx


----------



## rach t

Stacey what they I need to no ha xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies, 

Been to hospital, all looking a little too well as man far too happy in there   had a sweep to move things along, now bleeding so of course makes your head tick a bit Urk... 

Anyway, so we wait, and wait....hope sweep does something as not a very nice thing to go through. 

Gb, how are you Hun? Silly question really   thinking of you lots xxxxx

Hope you all have a great evening xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I got excited when I saw you had posted, Jelly – expected different news!   Fingers crossed the sweep works.  You are obviously making it too comfortable in there, or perhaps he just knows how hot it is in the outside world, and happy with his regulated temperature environment inside!  

Tempted to jump up behind you and go “boo”!  See if that helps!

Not much going on here, DH laid up on the sofa with a vomiting bug yesterday, so him and Isabella watched Peter Pan and the new Tinkerbell film.  I was busy rearranging a few things so Isabella has more room to play (thought of you when we went to Ikea yesterday Jelly!).  Not sure what we are going to do today, depends how he is feeling.  I have a lot of tidying up, washing and ironing, might have selective amnesia about that and play The Sims! 

Still thinking of your GB.  Sending more love and hugs your way.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I wish!!!!!

Oh you stay away from that nasty bug your man is carrying! Urk

Love ikea! Did you get the board in the end for little madam? 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Yes, we did get the board for her, she really likes it.

DH still ill, he nearly fell down the stairs this morning because he had a dizzy turn.

BOO!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's scary!! Maybe in need for a doctor ?? 
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

oh baby je-leee, you can come OUT now..... (coaxingly)


----------



## Jelly.B

Hi gb   really hoping... Every day ... Never thought he still be in there. 
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

squat jelly squat i had a sweep with my 1st, it was very uncomfortable keep active as much as possible, dont let them strap you to monitors when you do start my best labour was my active one 15 mins pushing
love and luck to all 
may 2013 be the start of new journeys
mel x


----------



## Jelly.B

Hurrah or 2013  

Thanks mel, but squats are a no no   I have too much water in my feet, legs and knees, can hardly walk as it is   even 5min on my feet makes it worse. Blooming heat!!! Oh well... Hope he comes out soon xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

However, I will keep as active as poss through labour   bring it on xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh jelly, dont you worry that water retention will soon go


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hello everyone one, its been such a long time since i have been on ea.
I Hope everyone ok and there been a lot of BFP's.

I'm due on Saturday and i can not believe we have got this far it feels amazing.

I Just thought i would put this post on to give out some hope 2 all u lovely people who r still praying 4 a miracle and waiting for your time 2 come...

Never give up hope and try 2 stay positive. I never thought it would happen 4 us. But last Christmas i made a wish and it came true, i'm 39 week pregnant now with our little star, thanks 2 Jessops(acu) Sheffied. So excited but a little scared 2, cant wait 2 meet our little STAR! (See wishes do come true!)    

We only had one shot at IVF And in the end only 1 lucky egg survived, but that lucky Egg growed and got stronger and stronger day by day. So 2 anyone feeling low or like they want to give up, please dont, it will happen.

Anyway take care all and HAPPY NEW YEAR! Lets hope 2013 a better year 4 all, i send lots of LOVE N BABY DUST YOUR WAYS XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## goldbunny

so who's going first then jelly or willow? come along! we need BABIES!


----------



## Jelly.B

At this rate, willow! 

Woken up (cat being annoying as want to be let out) its 5.45am, new year.... Yet yours haven't even started. Sometimes I need reminding how far away I really am! Lol

Lots of love to all 
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Just had my takeaway and having a few vodkas  
Got the music channel blaring    
Great to hear from u willow!!!! Xxx
Jelly good morning


----------



## goldbunny

happy new year everyone, early here but i'm signing out.

babydust and love to all.


----------



## Jelly.B

Happy new year to all of you    
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

It's been so hot here lately that you can't get cold water from taps anymore, water comes out warm!!! 
Tomorrow, wednesday, it's going down to 26degrees THANK GOD!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy New Year everyone!!!  May 2013 bring each and every one of you everything you hearts desires!  

Still got a vomiting husband, sometimes he can keep a cracker down, sometimes not.  I keep nagging him to phone the emergency doc and see what they say, but he keeps saying "we will see how things are tomorrow"!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, keep nagging! He might need antibiotics. Men are such pain in the backside sometimes. My partner can sit and moan about a headache and yet not take anything for it! Why?!!! Any little pain I feel and I'm in my medicine box! And yes, I have a box for it (old shoe box) I keep everything in there inc empty packages where I written if good or bad or any bad reaction with it hehe. Need to keep  track on things  

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Happy new year everyone lots of baby dust came our way last nite ready for 2013 hope this is a better year and all of everyones dream comes true lots of love xxxxxxxxx

Hi willow wow Saturday god that has flow over hope your doing ok nice to hear from u xxxxx

Jelly hope your doin ok xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, hello Hun, how's the stimming going?? Side affects? This will be your turn chick  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Happy new year lurverly ladies


----------



## Shoegirl10

Happy New Year 
Hoping that 2013 is a good year for us all what ever the outcome


----------



## rach t

Ok thanks jelly got acupuncture 2moro and scan thur how are you xxx


----------



## hopepaige

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE      

HOPE THAT 2013 IS THE BABYDUST BRIGADE YEAR FOR ALL OF US   
HOPE YOU ALL PARTYED IT UP AND HAD A GREAT NIGHT   

Came home today, cant believe our holiday is all over already,  but hey I keep thinking well that just means now 2013 is here   and its time to FOCUS FOCUS.   Gotta start my journey now starting with the eating healthy and getting ready to start cycle 3 at the end of this mth   very exciting stuff but also very nervous and just gotta belive its my time it OUR time here ladies   this year we are going to see all our dreams come true   

GB how are you doing love?    Hope your taking it easy and keeping strong lots of love to you and dh

Jelly so so close now love       so super super excited,    shame you really do sound so uncomfortable but hey its all worth it aint it    it hasn’t started cooling down yet here    but I hope it does soon cause im tellin you its sooooooo hot here man oh man 
Willow lovey to hear from you  , thank your for those positive words,    all the best for Saturday   hope all goes well and we will be waiting for that updates and pics   do you no what the sex is  

Mel hi there love? Hope you and the family had a great festive season   

Stace how are you my chickie…   I joined you on those vodkas last night trust me,    fellt it this am though   hehe  can you belive its 2013    and this is our year and its all goin to be happening soon soon have your heard from the clinic yet?

Rach how are you love? Howz the stimms going? 
sue how are you, how is dh hope he is getting beta soon soon 
Rome how are you? When are you getting started for your next cycle? 
Bubbles hope your doing ok my love thinking of you lots and hope your have a great relaxing holiday   
Becky how are you love? Sure Albert is keeping you busy busy   
Lou where are you love? Hope all is going ok   

Well girls hope your all well and I just want to say thanks for all your love and support all of last year    and hope we can all have a happy and positive 2013 ahead of us all


----------



## staceyemma

Wow hope that was a HUGE post  
Happy new year to u darling  
Haven't heard from clinic yet but hopefully will hear tomorow!! 
Xxxx


----------



## rach t

Hi hope I am ok thanks carnt believe I have ec in a week on 2nd cycle it's flew over not long for you to start how do u feel have u got date xxx

Stacey I am goin to ring them or I want to no ha xxx

Everyone else hi hope all is well xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach I might take you up on that offer for you to ring them...  
I have doctors appointment tomorrow so hoping Mr Nice GP will help me with my blood tests I need   I'll phone them tomorrow if I don't hear back today.

I'm so impatient waiting for this first consultation 
Think its because I was all set and ready to do my egg share cycle and then they phoned! I would have been down reg right now  oh well! I'm just so so grateful to have won it!  

Back at work today booooooo!


----------



## hopepaige

Oh wow Rach not long now so super exciting this my angel is your time 2013 is the year for us babydust brigade ladies   how have u been no side affects or anything? R u takin your vits  .  Stace my love don't u worry time is flying by can't believe I'm about to start this journey again  you winnin that cycle is such a blessing it has to be for a reason   hehe. Good luck for gp appt tomorrow and then yip I no what u mean about wanting to no, dates give u somethin to work towards  I've got my appointment on monday 21st jan and will then no when where and what next  .  Hello everyone else   jelly love how r u holding up my love?


----------



## rach t

Or yeah you would have been and the waiting is awfull ooo 1st day back at work I am there fri sat and tue then off till 25th ring them after doctors 2moro hope it goes well xxx

Hope thank you and it will be your turn too   very emotional and cramp and bloated ha but all for good reason yes I am taking royal jelly,l-Argenine and folic acid xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovely ladies..... 

Sorry I haven't been on much! Between work and Xmas I haven't really had time to do anything fun  

I hope you all had a fab Xmas.... I didn't really enjoy it this year.... For the first time in my life I am glad it's over! 

How Is everyone? 

Happy new year to you all i hope 2013 brings us all we wish for! Xxx


----------



## rach t

Hi Lou Lou how are you and bump xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i read in the news that the australian heatwave is over so maybe that will make jelly more comfortable x


----------



## hopepaige

Hi Lou my angel how r u doin? And your bump, growing nicely


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi hope and Rach.... I am good thanks. Been so busy between work and Xmas. I have had no time to do anything fun... Like come on here and chat  

Glad it's over though. It was a hard one this year, didn't really expect it to hurt like it did but it's over now.... And hopefully next year will be different  

How are you all anyway? 

Goldbunny I am sorry to read of your mmc  

Jelly and willow due this week? Omg how quick is that gone?


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly- hope ur ok love know that you're getting   off now    c'mon baby...

hi lou lou   I am relieved xmas is over it was chaos!   enjoyed it tho . hope u and little bump r ok   2012 was rubbish in many ways for me but 2013 is going to be fantastic I can feel it! YOu have ur little man to look forward to  

hope- You know me miss impatient   any date will do just a date!!!   so excited for your next cycle.

Rach- Egg collection is getting nearer for u!  

Goldbunny good morning  hope you are ok



New year new start ladies


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, hope you are right.... Although Perth stays pretty much the same for some time. But oh do I wish! Bit cooler today.

Fed up   

So hard in this heat, just want to cry    I'm prob sounding like a spoilt madam but seriously having a hard time. Swelling, no sleep, heat..... Having a bad day. Will sign off and hopefully wake up to a better day

Lots of love to all

Lou, nice to have you back. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Jellly big hugs for u my angel not long now my love  come on baby jelly... The big wide world is waiting for your arrival


----------



## lou-lou12

Stace - I am so pleased to see the back of 2012 it was a very cruel year for me, and some of my lovely friends too   but I have made a wish that 2013 is a bit more gentle with us all, maybe even kind?? 

I know a little over 3 months until he is here..... Where has the time gone?

Jelly you sound so fed up. Nearly there though... Last hurdle now!

Did have an amazing text yesterday though from a lovely lady who went through hell last year (don't know her from here but was put in touch with her after losing the twins) she lives a few miles from me and she text to say she is nearly 17 weeks preggy! I was on cloud 9 yesterday  

Seem people say 13  is unlucky..... Not for us lot! It's gonna be the year our dreams come true xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lou thats fab news about ur friend   yes 13 is lucky for us 13 is my lucky number  
Wow 3 months left thats not much is it!!!! 

Jelly massive massive hug   so so sorry you're feeling rubbish   xxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

I know where has the time gone?   I will be 26 weeks tomorrow eeeek never thought in a million years I would make it this far! X

Deffo lucky 13


----------



## staceyemma

Its great Lou I'm so happy for you   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm so so happy for u Lou  such an exciting time. Bring on 2013


----------



## goldbunny

it's 11 am and i'm still trying to get out of bed. I have had a few goes but i just end up back in it. No plan, see. i mean, since august i was having tx and then preg and then christmas and now, just nothing. there's just a whole day with nothing at all in it for the first time since august and i have no idea what to do with it. I had some frosties and fed the cat, but other than that i have just been trawling ******* and these forums, sort of aimlessly. There's loads of small tasks i could tackle but they all seem a bit pointless. DH won't be back from work for hours.. nobody else will notice whether i get up or not... 
things i might do ( making a list so i can look at it)
descale the kettle
hoover my room
tidy out cosmetics drawer
laundry
tidy my room especially the baskets/boxes of clothes
go out for a cycle ride or walk
sort out my craft/hobby room because it's a mess since christmas and the table needs to go back in there very soon
go shopping and pick up something nice for dinner and cook it for DH since he deserves it. 

there's a stack of other stuff i can't face yet like paperwork and sorting out photos and organising the study. Don't think i can tackle that head on, so i shall not attempt it today. But realistically i could tackle all the other stuff.

maybe if i sit and look at the list for a while i will feel inspired. I'm sure once i get going the momentum will keep me moving. It's just stepping into the void that is the problem.

sorry i'm being a bit all-about-me, but my social skills are a bit dodgy at the best of times and at the moment i'm not doing so well with the whole 'small talk' stuff. Having said that i had a surge of positivity a little while ago (possibly brought on by the sugar from the breakfast cereal hitting my bloodstream!), i am down but not out, and hanging on tight to faith in things being all good soon.


----------



## hopepaige

Gb I'm so sorry u r feeling so down, I can only imagine how tuff it must be, u r a strong lady and like u said u r NOT out and u gotta just keep the faith. Tackle little tasks slowly  . Do u have a follow up appointment schedualled?


----------



## Shoegirl10

GB - I am so sorry you are feeling like this - but I promise with time it does get better. Allow yourself some "me time" and if staying in bed and not doing chores is what you need then that is the way it has to be. You come first at the moment. You have suffered a huge shock and I know from experience that a scan when there is no heart beat is devastating as there is no hint that there is a problem especially when previous scans have shown no problems

Hope the rest of you ladies are well and have started 2013 with a positive attitude  



xx


----------



## goldbunny

well i managed to get dressed, cleaned the hob, descaled the kettle and retrieved some food from marks and splendid, so we have a choice of easy to make dinners, so that's something. got haddock-cottage-pie with microwaved veg bag, or chicken kiev with frozen vegetable rice, or choice of two tiny individual curries (balti and saag masala) with naan and peshwari rice. So at least DH will get fed. 

and it's only 4 pm so might get a bit more done by the time he's back.


----------



## Shoegirl10

When I had my missed miscarriage in April - I remmber my husband and I making life easy for each other the few weeks that followed - easy food, take away, M&S etc... I went through ups and downs and it when I went back to work I finally found my routine.
Your period should hopefully come in a month or so and that will help you move on

PM me if you want to 
    

I am thinking of you 
XX


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies its friday wahoo 1st week done  . Jelly what's happening? Has your wee one arrived yet   his official due date is soon now hey?   Gb how r u doing love? Hope your keeping strong? Stace how did it go with your GP appointment??  Rach and u my love? Not long till ec now  . Everyone else hope your all well and that 2013 has been good to u so far  . Have a fab weekend and jelly will check in to see when he arrives  good luck my angel.


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Hope   I'm glad it's Friday!  
GP appointment went well thanks he agreed to do all my blood tests (my huge list of them)
SO all I need to do is wait for results and for the Lister Clinic to give me a consultation date!  
Not heard from them yet so will be on the case soon if they don't get back to me     xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, due Sunday ..... He better hurry up!!    
Don't think he will come on his own so guess I will be booked in for inducement soon 

Hope you well chick and happy Friday xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

That's grx stace so u r with your results u r already past step 1 for your consultation. Prayin they ph u soon love  u r very patient I would have phoned ages ago  hehe.    Jelly wahooo bring on sunday so exciting, I'm sure u r just ready now hey  hope its cooled down a bit by u, here its still Boiling   by the sounds of things he is so comfy and happy just where he is  all the best my love


----------



## rach t

hi everyone how are you xx

hope i am ok thank you yeah ec tue they brought it a day forward got last scan 2moro morning xx

stacey thats great he did them please will you phone the clinic now ha xx

jelly not long hope your feeling ok if dont hear from you good luck and hope your labour is ok xxx

gb   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach   apparently the lady will be contacting me next week? Xxx


----------



## rach t

Monday I hope ha xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach you make me giggle


----------



## rach t

Haha xxxx
Hope your ok how do you feel about starting xx


----------



## staceyemma

Would feel much better if I had a date   ha ha
Will u ring them for me Monday? Ha ha


----------



## rach t

Yes of course they not open now   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Monday morning they open Rach  
Good luck for your egg collection xxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks Stacey xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone 

hope your all having a great weekend  

Jelly just wanting to send you loads and loads of love and support for your big day which is only hrs away    so so exciting   
sure all will go just fine and before you no it you will be holidng your little angel in your arms

lots of hugs and love


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed jelly for a smooth babyday
love to you
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

are we there yet jelly?


----------



## Jelly.B

Still here      and very annoyed! Lol 

Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Children don´t listen to their parents, get used to it, Jelly!!!!  

I hope he decides to make an appearance soon.  When is your next appointment?  

I never thought I would be saying this, but "Congratulations on your due date!"  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Period pains period pains period pain..... Jelly walking up and down......

Hospital app tomorrow morning.

There is no more days left on my ticker  

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope he hurries up for u jelly  
Typical man taking his time


----------



## melloumaw

period pain sounds good jelly thats how it starts. it'll start low in the belly and creeps round your back
jelly's on her way  huh  jellys on her way la lal la-la
good luck sweetie


----------



## Jelly.B

Think I'm ages away yet tho......... Xxxx
Hope you all having a great weekend xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck jelly hurry up little bean!


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks gb, how's you?


----------



## rach t

Good luck jelly if you go in to labour today xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Won't happen today! Just know it lol
Xxxx


----------



## rach t

U never no ha well hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## goldbunny

i'm feeling guilty because i badgered DH into ordering a new ipod nano for me yesterday. 



it took quite a lot of badgering. but it is on order now. couldn't buy one because the shop had the wrong colours and the other shop was more expensive. 

my old ipod is very old and doesn't really hold the charge much. i'm hoping maybe a new one will encourage me to walk more. might download some talky stuff.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb   sure man wanted to get it for you....in the long run  
Xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

GOODLUCK Jelly.......i'm still waiting 2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Willow sorry when was your due date again? Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Think willow was due this yesterday (Saturday) naughty little babies - LAZY!!!

It's Monday morning here now, 6.34am and it's raining outside, bliss!!! Love t as with it comes hopefully cooler winds. 
Got hospital app at 9am so let's see what they say. Part of me wants to e induced now, can't do this anymore, can hardly walk on my swollen feet.... But part of me also wants my body to do what it's meant to do! But have a feelings might be waiting ages for that...... 

Sweet dreams everyone 
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hi jelly just thinking about going to bed here, glad you are ok.. and at least you're into monday and won't have to cope with weekend hospital staff... if it's anything like here i think weekends are a worse time to be in hospital as not everybody's there.. 

come along jellybean, don't be shy... also mini-star, where are you hiding?


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, thanks Hun   hopefully I have better news for when you all wake up... But doubt it tho lol.
Hope UK is nice and cold! What I would do for some cold weather right now! (says jelly lying in bed sweating as had to turn fan off in bedroom as cat hates it and won't stop screaming until I do! Thank god we have cooler water back as think a cold shower is in order)

Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

it's mild and cloudy here (well, obv at the moment it's dark) but in the daytime, expecting 8-11 degrees i think and just grey cloud. no snow, no sun.


----------



## goldbunny

when i used to work in a shop and it used to be too hot, we used to wet our sleeves.. it's yukky if your whole clothing is wet, but damp sleeves are cooling and the evaporation makes it nice and cool.


----------



## Jelly.B

That's a thought.......


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok, thinking out loud here.  Jelly is 7 hours ahead of CET, so it will now be 12.07pm there.  She should be back from her appointment by now, I wonder if they have kept her in?  I wonder if things are happening!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, hehe you go make me giggle lol
Had doctors app, now being monitored as blood pressure a bit high. Apparently baby is yet not engaged!!!! And I'm only about 1cm dilated, so sick of this. Personally don't think it's going to happen without help! 
Doctor wants me to try and let baby and body do its 'thing' as inducing could affect body more and I do agree but getting do tired waiting. Telling you, it's the water making him move up and down so much! At least what I think. Doc did say it's unusual for him not to be engaged yet as first baby... Thanks. 
Anyway... Been booked in Sunday to be induced should nothing have happened by then and I very much doubt it will! 

Just waiting now for blood tests and bits so they can let me get out of here lol. 
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooh, Jelly!  I was getting my hopes up that things were happening!!  I can imagine you screaming at Max to do his “thing” sooner rather than later!!!  Hope your bp settles down soon and you can soon be home, although I assume the airco is better there than at home!  Although the fact that Max isn´t coming out is probably the cause of your high bp!    

Urm…. can I change my prediction……!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Some of the tests come back a bit 'off' so now they thinking they might want to induce earlier....
Will update when I know more.... Still waiting....

Sue, I'm ordering you to go back to bed!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooooooooh!  Getting excited for you!    I know you didn´t want to go down the induced route, but now it has basically been decided that you will be going down that path whatever, for your own sanity I think it is better to do it sooner rather than later.  You certainly don´t want to go another week with the amount of discomfort you are in.  

You are in no position to order me to do anything, especially in your condition!    I am the mod round here, that makes me boss!!!     I enjoy being up at this time of day, I get a couple of hours on ** and moderating in the peace and quiet, watching the crime channels before DH and Isabella wake up!  The only peace and quiet I get all day!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Wow, jelly being told off hehe bless ya  

So, doctors going back and forwards with me!! Sent me home, going back Wednesday morning to have more tests again and take it from there....   but think you right sue, think inducement is something that will happen 

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad that they are keeping a close eye on you.  I am not glad they sent you home, wanted you to stay in and have that baby today!!!   

DH and Isabella now awake!  So much for my peace and quiet!  DH said she has had a few nightmares in the night, scared of owls 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Scared of being induced tho.... As body might not react well... 

Ohh bless little madam!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Big hugs Jelly   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Stacey  
Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Chin up darling  

Just been for my day 21 blood test (another tick off my list  )
I take it you tried the hot curry to try get things moving?  I have no suggestions sorry  
C'mon Maxy moo   we want to see u!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

21day bloods done, tick tick   so excited for you Hun.   hope lister calls soon! 
Xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

It's Monday Stacey ring them haha xx
Jelly hope little man comes soon xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach   not long till EC.... How you feeling 
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach I'm giving them until 3pm   EC soon for u!!!!  

Jelly I can't take this waiting anymore I just need a date   SO impatient


----------



## Jelly.B

Snap lol  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

tick.... tock.... tick.... tock  *sings* "Whyyyyy are we waiting!!!!" 


Wake me up when I have an appointment date please  ................


----------



## hopepaige

Stace its 3pm in south africa now so I say ph  .    Jelly my love u just keep goin uy r sleeping now so its almost tuesday by u so one day closer  . Hope its cooled down for u at least .  Rach your countdown has begun  .


----------



## rach t

Nervous jelly how are you now it's later in the day come on little man your mammy wants to meet her miracle   xx

Stacey yes one more sleep guna have a early nite am 1st one in have you rang xx

Hope hi how are you xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning my lovely ladies   (for me anyway lol) 

Right, new day, new positive start! Both me and man felt a bit low yesterday, bit fed up. Just been hard lately as been locking myself inside thinking IT will happen and man hasnt been able to go anywhere cause of me being such a drama queen! 
Had a short evening walk (as long as my feet would allow) along the beach to clear our heads a bit and today we both feel a lot better. Nothing we can do about little man being late, it is what it is! 

So today, we going swimming and maybe have a nice lunch out somewhere   I just know he won't come without help, can feel it, so fear of having contraction in the swimming pool has gone... Part of me maybe thinks lets tempt faith a little too  

Back to hospital Wednesday, just have a feeling they will let me be till Saturday and induce me then. However, after much thinking, it's a good thing...in a way... If my body not ready at all by tomorrow and they induce, it's much higher chance of a c-section at end of it. I have nothing against c-section, if I have to have that then fine, it's just after hours and hours of pushing to then be told I need a c-section..... So if leaving my body to try and 'ripe' a little bit more hopefully by Saturday it could only bein my favour. 
Obv, I sooooo still want him out! Want to meet him! Want to know everything is ok with him but nothing I can do right! And gosh how I wish this water retention gone lol. 

Hope, thank you for thinking of me   how are you petal? What's happening in your life right now?  

Stacey, ohhhhh so excited for you my darling  

Rach, today is the day!! Thinking of you lots! You been so quiet about your cycle, you care too much about us. Ordering you to stop! IT'S ALL ABOUT YOU!!!! 
Here's to you and your lovely eggies   

Mel, where are you chick?   how are you? Kids keeping you busy   how's kitty  

Gb, lots of love. Hope day by day things gets easier  

Sue, you are my true star   always here for us, listening to us moaning, at least me hehe, bet you want to shake me and tell me to grow up and deal with it   I will, at least for today  

Willow, hope you give us some good news soon!! At least one of us should be able to show these buggers inside who the boss is......surely  

Hello to everyone else  

Again, rach - thinking of you lots, thinking you have lots of juicy eggies waiting to come out.
           

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

Oh Jelly, I have never felt like shaking you, giving you a huge hug maybe, but not shaking!  Perhaps you are right about leaving him as long as possible so you can avoid a c-section.  I agree, I have always felt sorry for those ladies who have done all that work only to have to have a c-section.  Isabella was always a planned c-section from a month before the due date because the little minx refused to turn.  Shame I didn´t know before I wasted time and money on the birthing classes!  

Fell asleep with the tv on and woke up because there was a child crying on tv and I thought it was Isabella, DH woke up as well thinking the same thing! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue   more news tomoz I guess hey

Hope you don't have neck ache from sofa sleeping. Bless 

Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin mornin .    Oh jelly my angel I can't say I no how it feels but I can only imagine I'm a very impatient person at the best of times. Every time I see u have posted I think is this it?   u just keep strong and I no nothing beats walkin on the beach its enough to relax any person so holding thumbs for u   .      Rach its your big day love   good luck and praying for those eggies of yours  .  So stace to u call yesterday? Dates ??    Afm I'm doin good thanks Jelly just waiting for my 1st appointment on the 21 Jan and then I'm hopin it will be my time to get started again.  Hope you all have a fab day and rach bring on those eggies love


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, what's the recovery period like after a c-section re exercise and stuff? Just do I know really.... 

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope,   roll on 21st   37hot here today!!! Think staying inside lol 
Xxx


----------



## rach t

Thank you jelly hope your ok enjoy your swimming and lunch little man just all comfy inside   xxxx

Hope thank you not long for you now xxx

I will post later with how many eggies I got all have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Will be thinking of you rach   what time is your ec?
You will have some lovely big ones I bet!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## rach t

I am 1st one in at 8 just had my black cup of tea guna tidy up have a bath then wake little man up to take him round my friends she taking him to school xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bring on those eggies Rach u go girl  .  I no how u feel jelly I woke up sweatin already today its so so hot thank goodness for air cons


----------



## Jelly.B

Tomoz going down just below 30 so that better at least but yes, thank The Lord for air con. Although we don't have it on during night as cost a fortune but have fans in bedroom, however when it gets so hot like this it's just circulating warm air around. Urk 
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck rach x x


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all
jelly it wont be long now honey and definitely worth the wait,willow any news yet?
rach i hope ec goes well for you
hope everyone else is doing well
bubbles thinking of you
early mornings ergh i wish i was back on holidays now lol


----------



## staceyemma

Wishing you all the luck in the world Rach   


c'mon eggies!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, I didn’t sofa sleep, Isabella was upset last night so put her in our bed and laid next to her watching tv, and fell asleep!  DH put her back into her own bed when he went to bed at 3am.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Wish I lived near enough to the beach for a walk; about 2 hours drive for me! 

As for recovery time from c-section, I was in hospital for 4 days, and to be honest when I got home I milked it a bit!  Once we went home I had home help for the first 10 days which was compulsory with our health insurance, she was here for 8 hours a day and it annoyed the hell out of me!  DH was also at home for the first month, he was unemployed but he had a job lined up to begin 1 January.  So I had them both waiting on me hand and foot!  

Just had a heated discussion with DH because he agreed that I milked it!!    He said they were both trying to get me to get out of bed and move but I didn’t want to!!!    Although he said that he was quite happy to do everything for me, he was unemployed for 8 months and was glad of having something constructive to do!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach – good luck today!            

Goldbunny – sending you a top up of hugs  

Mel and Hope – morning!  Hope you are both ok. 

Staceyemma – hope you get a date soon!

Hi to everyone else (only gone back 4 pages!  )

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks sue should have a date today so I've been told


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, hehe, I would soooooo milk it too tho ha  
So, when do you think you would have been ready for exercise and stuff? Heard someone say around 8weeks......? Normal delivery is 6weeks after I think, after checkup...... Just really want my body back 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

jellyburchnall said:


> Sue, hehe, I would soooooo milk it too tho ha
> So, when do you think you would have been ready for exercise and stuff? Heard someone say around 8weeks......? Normal delivery is 6weeks after I think, after checkup...... Just really want my body back
> Xxxxxx


well, she is 3 now, and I am not ready yet!!! 

I had a check up at (I think) 8 weeks and I decided not to do anything strenuous before I had that appointment, but that was probably me being overcautious. So that is in line with everything that you said.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Hun

Hoping we hear from rach soon  
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thinking of u rach   xx


----------



## rach t

Thanks girls I got ten eggs xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh good show rach, well done  that's a lovely number. hope someone is looking after you   rest up and relax now x


----------



## goldbunny

babydust vibes for rachs eggs to all fertilise


----------



## Jelly.B

Well done darling 
    

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, snap hahaha funny lol


----------



## goldbunny

that's right jelly. have a laugh.
have a good laugh.
do lots of laughing.
laugh very, very hard. 
laugh for england
(or australia)
laugh like your life depended on it
laugh a minute
laugh your socks off
LAUGH THAT *** BABY OUT!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe crazy chick   lol
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

if you don't hurry up we will send someone round to tickle you............


----------



## Jelly.B

I prob just end up weeing myself a little lol, this boy isn't going anywhere!!


----------



## goldbunny

best get some sleep while you can then xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

In this heat...... Hhhmmmm..... At least below 30 tomorrow


----------



## rach t

Thank you gb and jelly you girls always make me laugh xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

What day transfer rach? How many you hoping to put back? Very excited for you    
Little eggies getting frisky as we speak    

Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

has anyone heard from bubble at all? wondering if i should message her... bubble, if you are reading give us a wave!


----------



## rach t

It will be either fri or sun jelly 2 fri one sun and yeah go eggies ha xxx

Gb yeah I have heard from bubble she ok xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooooo rach for your 10 eggies ( sorry on my ph so no smileies  . But that is awesome. Sure they are getting jiggy as we speak  hope u r doin ok and just get some rest now and before u no it the weekend will be right here  .


----------



## staceyemma

Fab news on eggies Rach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx 
So happy for u rest up now chicken!


----------



## rach t

Thank you hope xxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks Stacey I'm all excited for your appointment hehe xxx


----------



## staceyemma

My consultation date is 4th March with treatment starting in the April


----------



## hopepaige

Oh stace well done my love bring on 4th March so excited for u my love give u something to countdown to hey   this is gonna be the babydust brigade year can just feel it


----------



## rach t

Yey that's great Stacey xxx and not long for you too hope xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

thanks hope  
about time I had dates hey rach


----------



## hopepaige

Yeah Rach just under 2wks until appointment  . Stace its the best feeling to no u have a plan.  Rach by the end of the week we have a PUPO lady on board


----------



## staceyemma

Yay PUPO lady!!!
Your appointment is getting closer Hope   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

We need to make a time table lol, see who's doing what at what time   too much happening


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly what a fab idea I think u need to talk to your wee one in your tums and tell him it time to come out now so we have have our superstar jelly on the top of the table


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, he doesn't deserve to be on that table    
Just for you lovely ladies doing your last cycles  

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Of course he does love your little angle is proof that miracles do happen and an inspiration to us on the table that it will happen    . Plus he has an amazing mum who is keeping us all sain while trying to keep herself sain as well    that deserves the no 1 spot


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol   

You will all be starting soon, very exciting xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok, I have a plan!  When (although sometimes it feels like “if”!  ) Max comes out I will start a new thread and we can put all our updates on it!  

Rach – fantastic crop!  I hope they all get jiggy tonight!! 

Stacey – glad you got a date!  I will have everything crossed for you when treatment starts!

Hope – who on this thread is sane??!  

Isabella wants to go to the beach with grandparents, uncle, cousin, build a sandcastle, go surfing, go sailing (in 5 boats!), go swimming with turtles and crocodiles (really not sure about that bit!), then go searching for buried treasure and find diamonds!!  Well… that gives us something to do at the weekend….!  

And if anyone wants their mind taking of things, whatever those things may be, I recommend the Wraakkie and Feather quiz tonight at 8.15 (UK time) for a 8.30 start *cough* *shameless plug* *cough* 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

congratz rach what a fab number of eggies
stace a date at last good luck sweetie
love to all


----------



## staceyemma

Noone is sane on this thread   
Thats just how we like it!  

Thanks Mel   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i wondered why i felt so at home..


----------



## melloumaw

its not us that's the problem ..... it's them -----> and them ----->


----------



## staceyemma

all fruit loops in here


----------



## goldbunny

_*passes round her packet of cadbury 'festive friends' biscuits* _ 
"elf, anyone?"


----------



## Jelly.B

Isabella wants EVERYTHING


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, I did think about popping round to yours - she wants to "go to see summer".....!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, 'pop' in anytime  

Nite time for me ladies  
Have a fab day xxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

night jelly sleep well (while you can!) just about time to start cooking dinner here...


----------



## Wraakgodin

just having crackers and cheese here, GB!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

dorito's and festive dips here


----------



## Wraakgodin

You said the magic words there, Mel!!!!  I will be over in a min!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

mmmm,they were lovely 
chilli heat wave and lightly salted dorito's with the dips


----------



## Wraakgodin

hmmmmmmmm!  That reminds me, I have some kettle chips in the cupboard! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

mash and stew for tea
followed by apple pecan tart and custard/cream

willow where are you has little one arrived yet?


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Been to hospital and being induced Saturday evening  so, we will hopefully have little man here by Sunday/Monday  

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooh, how exciting Jelly!!  I know you didn´t want to go down that route, but that naughty son of your is refusing to budge!!!  At least they are happy enough with you to let you keep going until Saturday.  Think how different your life will be this time next week!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm getting excited now!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

So are we!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Being induced can mean more pain, but hey, it's me, jelly, and I'm strong   BRING IT ON 
Eeeeekkkkkk hehe


----------



## rach t

I am excited to   jelly that's fab not long and you will be holding your little miracle xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly can do ANYTHING  
you'll be just fine   he's gotta come out some way or the other!  
Not long


----------



## rach t

I watched something last nite its called baby makers the fertility clinic it's on bbc I player channel bbc4 something for yous all to watch xxx


----------



## staceyemma

I missed it too so will watch it on I player later  
any news yet rach? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

For rach


----------



## staceyemma

I predict full fertilisation


----------



## Jelly.B

I predict 8 out of 10     gosh the waiting making me nervous lol, and it's not even for me lol 

Rach, where are you  
Xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Goodluck 4 Rachel!   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good Luck for Jelly for Saturday xxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

Jelly, ive also been booked in for an induction, on wednesday morning 16th jan.   
But Midwife said if i want i could ave a sweep on Saturday 2 see if thats does out, if i want one. Cant believe little star still in there, your right lazy little babies  

I Keep getting really bad pains already, but midwife said its just the baby pushing head down into place, and i keep thinking god if that hurts, how much more pain is labour going 2 be. Arghhh haha....  
Like u now, getting fed up just want 2 meet our little one.


----------



## goldbunny

not long willow hang in there... x hope babystar comes soon x


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Thankyou goldbunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz willow and jelly, at least by having dates there is an end in site
fingers crossed for rach we're all routing for you
love to everyone


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone sorry for the waiting 4 fertilised and she said they think its goin to be a blast so put me down for it but will no better fri sounds good because last time they sort of new it would be day 3 I feel like a proud mammy to embies ha xxx

Hi willow eee excited for you not long   xxx

Jelly how you feeling 3 more sleeps xxx

Not long hope xxx

Stacey I want you to start now ha but not long xxx

Mel and go how are yous xxx


----------



## melloumaw

well done rach, all systems go well done honey
we're all good ta
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

four bouncing embies for rach, hurrah, relieved for you it's so bad waiting for that call! sending them


----------



## Jelly.B

Willow, I had the sweep last week and did nothing for me but I do believe it can work for some, go for it!
Rach, well done Hun!!!!   come on little embies   
Xxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

You awake yet sue?  

So was up between 3-5am with such bad 'periodpains' started at front then moved to the back..... Managed to fall asleep after .... Now nothing   

Rach, thinking of you   
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry Jelly!  Will set my alarm clock tomorrow!!   Very rare for me to sleep until 6.20am, and this time Isabella woke me up.  I am downstairs with her watching Sesame Street and DH is still upstairs sleeping! It is getting a habit that the first thing I do when I come downstairs is to check if there is a message from you!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe, good girl


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, just checking for news lol


----------



## Jelly.B

None from mel..... But how I wish lol 

Hope you well xxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Aww great news Rach,

   

Well done Luv so happy for you            

   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks willow ad no sleep last nite thinking about how they are doin so be worse tonite waiting for phone call 2 Moro to see if its goin to be day 3 or they goin to go to blasts xxx how are you doin you having sweep sat arnt you xxxx

Jelly any sign xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i have been really itching to ask and at the same time convinced it would be TMI and i'd be better off knowing but i am definitely wondering 'having a sweep' is since all i can think of is that it involves a small grey squeaky dog glove puppet, presumeably it makes you laugh so much the baby is supposed to fall out. 
_
*wanders off singing 'chim-chimmeny-chim-chimmeny-chimchimchereee...'*_


----------



## melloumaw

its just a like a quick internal examination,or a quick fumble er hum ,which in turn stimulates the cervix


----------



## Wraakgodin

It is something like giving someone a good Sootying, but slightly different!










Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

During an internal examination, she will sweep a finger around your cervix (neck of your womb). This action should separate the membranes of the amniotic sac surrounding your baby from your cervix. This separation releases hormones (prostaglandins) which may kick-start your labour.

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/x547818/what-is-a-membrane-sweep#ixzz2Hap35dvZ

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooh Jelly........!

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/a567272/natural-ways-to-bring-on-labour-an-overview

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

Rach so so happy for your little embie       they are getting jiggy with it   and will be checking in for your news tomorrow. keep strong tonight   

Jelly not long now my sweet 2 more sleeps till sat and i recon by sunday night baby jelly will be cuddling in your arms    
Willow and you my sweet not long left   

GB how are you doing love? 
Stace how are you keeping?   not long for our start dates hey   

everyone else hi   and lots of   and love to you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, that really made me laugh!!!   

Sue, Been trying everything lately but little man far too smart clearly! 

Hope, Sunday eve hey... Hold you to that  

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

From that list, I haven't done acupuncture. Blown up balloons lol, or caster oil... The rest yes! Getting so sick of pineapple and hate it!

Xxxx

Sweet dreams everyone 
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!!

I think you are going to have to admit defeat, you have been outsmarted by a fetus! 

I will probably speak to you before tomorrow, but if I don't



Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh you better lady! Need all support I can get  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I didnt know how busy you were going to be today, and you said you might not get on tomorrow morning!

Ooooooh, this is exciting!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm never toooooo busy to pop on here hehe

Think tomorrow will be a slow day as will just be waiting for clock to move lol


----------



## Jelly.B

By 7am your time Tomorrow (2pm here ) I should know what time hospital wants me   then I just pace up and down waiting to leave lol

Today - man just popped out to get some lunch in, I'm washing everything at mo, bed sheets the lot, then got to hover, clean floors. Bag pretty much packed. 
This eve heading out for pub meal and a glass of red   

Bet I will be having problems sleeping tonight...... So a little glass of wine might help.... 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey, you will have to order a new carpet, you will wear it out with all that pacing!  Think you are doing the right thing keeping yourself busy, keeping your mind occupied with other things.  I am very lucky that I didn´t have this waiting with Isabella, I would have gone mental!  

Enjoy that red, and hope you get some sleep, from my own personal experience it will be your last chance for at least 3 years!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhh and as I'm a bit 'daft' lol, I'm going to paint my nails and feet... At least something to 'look' at while pushing haha   sitting here giggling at myself lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

you need to make sure you look good!  I suppose it is too late to give the lady garden a bit of a tidy up??!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Will be doing that too   if I can 'find' it


----------



## Wraakgodin

That's what I meant, the bump is probably in the way now!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Mirror mirror on the wall.....


----------



## Wraakgodin

sounds a bit tricky!!!  Not sure I would take risks with that part of my anatomy!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies
jelly whatever you try dont do caster oil,for 1 its rank.... i ended up doing 2 bottles with my 1st its supposed to help by triggering your bowels same as early labour does, i ended up in agony from it and with a very sore bottom lol,jasmin oil 5 drops in the bath is meant to be good but hard to get hold of the pure stuff
but at the end of the day the little so and so's come when their ready


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks Mel, given up now, things happening tomoz anyway so no point lol 
How's you today?
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

glad its the nearly the weekend,moving the in-laws into a bungalow tomoz, DH has been having time off work to help decorate it for them bless him,he's shattered. at least its done with tomoz though. just imagine jelly by this time next week you'll be holding little man at home and all the stress will have just gone...and.......you wont need us here any more  
im so very pleased to have been a part of your journey,from your - cycle to your secret bfp cycle lol i hope little man is a good boy for his parents and sleeps well lol
love mel


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, you not getting rid of me that easily! I will be here till every single one if us gets our well deserved bfp!!!!!
   

Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm here til I'm old and wrinkly


----------



## melloumaw

awh jelly and stacey that's nice to know, imagined myself turning 40 and being a loner keeping the thread open talking to myself and rocking lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

I feel so much better now, being the wrong side of 40 and past it!!!   

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

lol sue, i meant in 5 years time i'd still be here when everyone else had gone


----------



## Gertie5050

Happy Friday everyone    

Jelly & willow star, hope all goes well this weekend and cant wait to hear to your nappy news    

Love Gertie xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

if they don't let my cycle again very very fast i will be nearly 44 by the time i have a baby...   way too old... it's not so much me, but the age of my parents... scared they'll die before getting to know grandchild... even if still alive, faculties may fail... don't want to have to be distracted from looking after child to care for parents..don't want to miss out, missed so much already!


----------



## melloumaw

GB keep positive sweetie your time is just around the corner


----------



## goldbunny

't blinkin' well better be!   or, or, or, or ELSE!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sending mel and gb massive hugs   we are here every step of the way!!


----------



## staceyemma

hi Gertie 
how are you darling?  

Hi Jelly  
GB  
Mel we'll all be rocking on here with u


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks gertie  

Hi Stacey  

Out for pub dins  

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone hope all is well xxx

Jelly good luck for 2moro I'm so excited and you have made me giggle with posts ha xxx

Willow good look too Hunni xxxxx

Well I have two embies on board xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

MASSIVE CONGRATS RACH!!!!!!!!

  

PUPO girl 
  

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks jelly xxx hope your ok bout 2moro ill be up at 7am to check xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, don't be silly, it's Saturday and you deserve a lie in   
How exciting re little embies   really think this is the one for you     

Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

yay rach, PUPO! now, get cooking!


----------



## melloumaw

yay rach lots of positive vibes coming your way


----------



## staceyemma

Fab news Rach this is it for u


----------



## rach t

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOO RACH     and    your way our PUPO chickie
wow ive just logged and to catch up and see when your big day was and your PUPO already   so excited take it easy and see there is so much exciting news happenin here your 2ww will fly by  

Jelly my angel will be watching this thread ALL day tomorrow checking for your BIG news.... 1 more sleep for you i think your almost waking up now now   good luck and thinking of you all the time   

hey everyone else hope you ladies all have a FAB weekend


----------



## melloumaw

good luck jelly cos its Saturday for you now
and congratz in advance


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!  Just checking on Jelly news!!!  

Rach, I will send a truck load of                  to you.  Congratulations on being PUPO!  I hope the pee stick gives you wonderful news in a couple of weeks!!!!

Sending a huge group hug to all

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Just gone past 9am here and cant sleep anymore.
Such 'period pains' last night again then stopped   so over this now lol

Will hopefully have some news later    

Xxxxxx

Sue, night night mrs!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I put Isabella to bed at 7pm, snuggled in bed to read my book, asleep before 8pm!!  Woke up at 12.30 when DH came home, and now I can´t get to sleep again!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh noooo!! Hot milk?


----------



## Jelly.B

Man just went out for a drive.......... Weird.... Asked why, and he said he just feel like a drive that's all...... 
Weirdo lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Perhaps he just has a lot on his mind!

Going to load the Sims and have a sandwich in a min!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

What is this 'sims' ppl keep talking about

Yum, sandwich   what you putting in it?   cheese....ham..... Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sims is a life simulation computer game, you can create a character, fall in love, marry, have children, get a job, etc etc.

Yes, cheese sandwich, I might find a stray tomato as well! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds like a 'house wife game' hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well, I am a housewife!  It is nice to live in a fantasy world for a while, there I have a nice spacious house by the beach, with a jacuzzi, large pool, sauna, garden where I grow veggies, music room, gym, 5 bedrooms etc, I have a maid to do the cleaning, and if I get short of money I can just use a cheat!!!   

Any news yet! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle   does sound good   might have to look into it myself  

Hospital won't ring me, I have to call them at 2pm (7am your time) and hopefully get some lovely news then......   

So, last night, in bed, woke up for the usual loo break, did my deed, went back to bed. Heel was itching like mad so digged my nails in there, as you do lol..... Realised there was loose skin... Started picking...IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT, IN DARKNESS! What is wrong with me!!! Pulled off a rather thick piece and now can hardly walk on! 
I NEED HELP! With my head that is lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Got timing wrong clearly, 2pm here is 6am UK time doh! 

Just called hospital, apparently really busy trying to move the ladies 'done' to bring in new ones. They will call back...... Jelly getting very nervous now!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

you were right, it is 7am here!  

How DARE they put you on "hold", let me at them!!!!  Hope you hear soon.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Being admitted this evening at 8.30!!
This will be a LOOONNGG day lol 

Jelly walking up and down 'ouch ouch blooming sore heel' lol
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

aaaagghhhhh!!!!  It is inhumane keeping you waiting like this!!  I suppose I was lucky with Isabella, I had a couple of minutes notice of my c-section!  At least you won´t be doing much walking over the next couple of days!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sort of don't mind waiting a little...... Nervous!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

We mind you waiting!!!  At least I know nothing is going to happen this morning and I can get on with my housework!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hey JB, what's with the name change??!    (yes, I am stalking you!) 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

she's secretly married mr Bean but doesn't want to tell us!


----------



## Jelly.B

Fancied a change   ALOT of ppl uses jellyb!!!??!! Good job for noticing tho lol, wanted jellybaby but no go! 

Leaving in 30min! Pjs on! No point of dressing up hey,at least my nails and toes looks good hehe  

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

That made me laugh gb!  

B is partners surname....... Mine is Jackson   jelly Jackson, well I'm actually Angelica Jackson but everyone calls me jelly (angelica=rugrats URK!)

Little story for you ll hehe
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

leaving the house in your pyjama's   

mind, i guess i have been known to sleep in my clothes...


----------



## goldbunny

you could always change it to angelina if you didn't like the rugrat association...

i just KNEW your actual name was jelly, though!


----------



## Jelly.B

It's early eve here... Surely ok to leave in pjs to go hospital hehe


----------



## rach t

Hiya everyone hope all is well xxxx thanks for posts xxx

Jelly what is happening sorry had a lie in ha you told me too   xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

you think that, and then it's one tiny slide and you'll be trekking around the supermarket in your slippers mark my words..


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

just checking in quick to see what happening with Jelly  

Jelly sure your at the hospital now in your pjs  
all the best love and sure next time we hear from you you will be a proud mommy   

how is our pupo Rach doing? taking it nice and easy i hope hey ?

eveyone else hope your all doin ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, you do make me laugh!!! And you prob right too hehe
Much needed as sitting in waiting room nervous as ****

Rach, hurrah for sleep ins lol. Currently at hospital hoping to get my room soon! 

Hope, thank you Hun

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Eee so exciting jelly ha u scared haha xxx


----------



## rach t

If dont hear from you good luck xxxxx


----------



## rach t

I'm okish hope thanks having an emotional day got some cramp been sick and got cold but other than doin ok running round after a cheeky little boy xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just wish they get on with it! Sitting here waiting is a killer!!!
Xxxx


----------



## rach t

Any news jelly xxx


----------



## melloumaw

no news is good news
fingers crossed for you jelly sweetie
how you feeling rach?


----------



## goldbunny

more's the point, where's willow? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, where is willow?


----------



## Jelly.B

Such long process this..
Just to let you know, no baby yet and feels like ages away yet. They inserted a balloon catheter last night and waiting for it to fall out.... Been 12 hours and still pretty snug in there so we wait. Might need some gel at some stage later to help cervix along....Making some progress but very slow. Once balloon out they can hopefully break my waters. 

Lots of love to all
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeek!!  That young man really doesn´t want to shift, does he?!  I will be stalking today for news!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

He sure doesn't!!! Rude if you ask me!  

Hehe, will update later 'when' or should I say IF! I have some more news
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Update us even if you dont have any news (between contractions would be nice!) at least we wont worry then!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe sir yes sir lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

That's one of the jobs of a moderator, keep the members in line, doing what they are told!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

You do make me giggle hehe... Maybe if I keep laughing this balloon thing will fall out


----------



## Jelly.B

What you doing today sue? Sunday roast on the cards? Mmmm jelly dreaming away....


----------



## hopepaige

OMG Jelly i cant believe it your little man really is just quite happen to stay right where he is hey  

Its 8am sunday morning and 1st thing i thought of is i must go check to see how baby is      its not to much longer hey my love. At least now you have an interesting story to tell him one day   

thinking of you lots and sending you loads of love my angel


----------



## Jelly.B

Trust me hope, 'he' will be hearing this for years hehe
You well? Enjoying your weekend I hope xxx

Just been told to try and have a nap as prob a long night ahead of me.... That's nice lol or maybe they just getting sick of me walking up and down the corridor hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hehe shame yeah well you go and rest now and try relax at least you are at the hospital now so its all gonna happen  now     your night is not TO long and will keep checking for you news.

good luck


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not much going on here today, money situation worse than dire, so going to be sending off my CV's to agencies, searching for job, filling in forms to see if I am entitled to any benefits.  So no roast dinner here, probably potato, carrot and onion mash, will be living on that for the foreseeable future.  

Got to rearrange the bookshelves that I started doing a fortnight ago, ironing, tidying, cleaning, etc etc.  Would much rather be in your position!!!!   

DH still asleep as Isabella kept him awake from 1-4am!  She is downstairs with me watching tv at the moment.  7.43am and she has just asked for lunch (yes, I did give her breakfast!)  

              

Sue


----------



## rach t

Jelly hope your doin ok come on little man you mammy wants to meet you good luck xxx 

Yes willow were are you hope all is ok actually hope your in labour   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

wow jelly never thought you'd still be here without little man,
willow must have had the baby and be so wrapped up she has forgotten the universe exists lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

*passes round the nibbles and drink while waiting*

Sue


----------



## rach t

Something must be happening what nibbles have we got sue xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Pringles, peanuts and Kettle Chips, cheese and sausages on sticks, also got some celery, carrots, breadsticks and dips -  I have come well prepared, we might be here for a while!  Also got some cup cakes with chocolate and apple!  Could make some sandwiches if all that runs out!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i have some lebkuchen


----------



## Wraakgodin

Had to google that, GB!  I dont like gingerbread, so there is more for you!!

Sue


----------



## rach t

Hahaha xxx jelly must of had little man xx


----------



## melloumaw

i'll fetch coffee and redbull keep us going,this pacing is tiring


----------



## rach t

Or Mel ill have to bring tea bags cut the coffee out ha xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

have you got decaf??!  

Everytime I get a notification of a new post on this thread it makes me jump!!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

ok i'll fetch decaf tea and coffee too lol
its so exciting, 1st little beckyboo now baby willow and jellybaby


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am going to take my laptop to bed so I can check for messages if I wake up in the night!!!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

can i go to sleep? only it's late and i am so tired. i really thought there'd be some news by now! reckon second i switch light off something will pop up. Wraak are you taking over for the night shift?


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies 

Max Karl Langley Burchnall finally here via c-section -4th jan 6.22am.  7.3lbs and utterly gorgeous!!! 
Body did not want to progress any further than 4cm! The pain wow!!!!! 

Do tired right now but will pop in later

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am so overjoyed for you Jelly!!! Huge huge huge congratulations!!!!

Welcome to the world, Max!!! You are finally here!!!

Lots of love to all 3 of you!

Auntie Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks auntie sue  

Born on the 14th not the 4th lol. 
Got go experience true contractions for 6hours with no pain relief so pretty proud of myself lol, got to feel and know both worlds of labour in a way so good
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

He really didnt want to come out, did he?!  Now you have experience both, which one do you prefer??!   

Are you going to have some sleep now?  Think you have probably had a rough night! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Think I choose c-section hehe... Nah both has its own beauty about them. Would do both again in a heart beat

We both so so tired as been such a long night but will get through it somehow, might just have s little kip now as little man asleep xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just told Isabella and she is now going on about how baby Max is so sweet!  

Night night, sleep well!!! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations jelly on becoming a family of 3,welcome to the world little max


----------



## goldbunny

big kiss for baby max well done jelly! congrats to jellydh! cuddle for jellykitty who won't know what's going on.
     
        
hurrah for max!   so glad you're both ok jelly   xxx


----------



## rach t

Aww jelly big congratulations on the birth of baby max finally here   lots of love and   to the 3 of you your little miracle is here enjoy every minute of him am sure you will now get some sleep xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

are you sure though about max karl....? isn't it a bit like marx karl...? or is that deliberate? langley burchnall is classy though.


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girls  

Gb, lol, his name is just Max. Karl and Langley is second names, just for passports ect, Karl from my side of family, Langley from his   but he will fit ever just be max  
Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Will forever just be max..... Stupid phone! Lol


----------



## hopepaige

congratulations jelly and your dh   u r finally a "mommy" welcome baby max  so happy for u my love that all went well


----------



## Gertie5050

Congratulations to you both on the birth of your son Max, love the names   glad you are both doin well. Big hugs & kisses to all 3 of you

Love Gertie xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Jelly have already messaged you but a huge  
I ran to my phone this morning to see if you had messaged   
He is just so cute    
Welcome baby Max  

Hope you get some rest   xxx

Hi everyone else how are we all on this lovely Monday Morning


----------



## rach t

Hi Stacey you have lovely weekend is there a lot of snow were you are xxx


----------



## rach t

So happy for jelly aw baby max welcome to the world xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Rach literally half a centimetre!   no not much   I want snow!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

We have had a dusting here, want more snow!  Isabella is in the middle of a meltdown because I took her inside because she threw a lump of ice at me, just waiting for her to calm down!  

How are you feeling, Rach?  

Sue


----------



## rach t

Hi am ok apart from had a car crash after picking Jayden up somebody went in back of us car a right off xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh blimey Rach.  As long as you and Jayden are ok.  

Sue


----------



## rach t

Yeah was more shuck up really was quit bad but we ok that's the main thing xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh no rach, so sorry that happened to you. was it icy? someone went into the back of my car on ice once. i was Not Happy!!!!!!!! i screamed at them rather a lot. Of course the fact it was my father in law didn't help.  
best watch some meditation videos or something to bring back calm!  
Hope jayden is ok. if car really written off hope you get another one soon that you like. poor car!


----------



## rach t

I no my poor bobby bora ha we ok so that's main thing but yeah on ice I was doin 5 mile hour down bank and she came flying round corner skidding and went full force into back and push us to bottom of bank just so pleased I managed to stop the car and get out and get Jayden xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Crikey rach, thinking of you and man. Must have been scary  

How's everyone doing? 
Max and I doing well, think I gone past the tired period to so exhausted that can't even sleep lol if that's even possible. But gosh I'm so in love

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Get used to it Jelly!!!   Glad both you and Max are doing well, give him a kiss from me!

Sue 


ps, you might want to change your ticker at some point!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh yes hehe forgot about that lol. And will give him a great big fat one (kiss) from you


----------



## melloumaw

oh rach hope you and little man are both ok today
sending love and hugs
jelly sending virtual hugs and kisses to max from a virtual auntie lol


----------



## rach t

Jelly can I be ff antie too   sending hugs and kisses to max Stacey showed me a pic of him he is so beautiful well done xxxx

Keeping little man off school today because they will probs send them home again somebody has offered to take him and drop him back off but don't really want to risk him in any body else's car so he's tucked up in bed still would of been easier if I send him to the school in the village ha but I wanted him to go to a good catholic school in the next little village up bank xx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning  
Hope everyone is ok  
Jelly- How are u today? hope Max is doing well  
Sending you both huge hugs and kisses     xxx
Chilly out there today brrrrrrr


----------



## goldbunny

but where's willow?


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks mel  
Rach, you can all be aunties  
Stacey, all good how's you  
Gb, been thinking the same and waiting waiting for news!!!
She was going to be induced on the 16th wasn't she? If not gone into labour by then that is  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach, we have an appointment next week with a Catholic school for Isabella, she will start in November.  They obviously aren't very picky about religion as the 4 Muslim children in our street go there as well!!!

Hope we get an update from Willow soon!!!  

Sue


----------



## rach t

Thanks jelly   hope your ok xxx

Sue I don't think they do these days now the school Jayden goes to was run by nuns but she left last year and she never would let children in if they were not a catholic only if there was a space after priority but now they let people go if not catholic Jayden's catholic xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think it depends on the school Rach, a friend of mine wanted to get her child into a religious school and they had to be of that religion and have attended church regularly for a year!!!  Must have been a very good one for them to have put that many limitations on it!

I can understand a CofE person like myself taking her child to a Catholic school, it is still a Christian religion, but I am surprised the Muslim children go there.  Apparently they have Christian prayers in the morning.  The only reservation I have about the school is the Catholic view of fertility treatment.  Don´t want her educated by people that so against the way she was conceived.  

Isabella has been talking about school a lot the last few days. She keeps saying she is 4 so she can go!  She has packed her bag this morning (with Peter Pan and Tinkerbell DVDs in!) ready!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Isabella just sounds like the cutest thing ever!!!!! Except from Max of course   every time you write about her and what she's been up too, makes me giggle lol
Xxx


----------



## rach t

Aw bless her bet she carnt wait xx ee I didn't no they were against it xx


----------



## Jelly.B

So my water retention getting worse! Today I can't even see my knees under all that water! Nice. Apparently this can happen and day 3after birth is the worst then it will slowly start to get better, today is day 3! Lets hope water disappears quickly! 
Urk urk

Xxxxxx

How is everyone? Rach, how's the 2ww going so far darling? 
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

On no, Jelly!!  Hope it goes away soon.

Everything ok here, stressed yesterday as DH's employers messed up his salary payment, it was sorted eventually but he had to do a lot of shouting!  We had snow so had a good play in it yesterday, Isabella had a bad night, so much so that DH stormed downstairs at 2am to sleep on the sofa!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Eeekkk re mans salary, glad all sorted! Last thing you need esp after Xmas! 
Poor little madam, sending her big hugs   

So jealous of the snow!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Worse as we have a bill for 700 euros that we have to pay within a fortnight.  We paid half of it yesterday and we have to pay the rest next week.  

DH is the one that needs the sympathy, she was just being an attention seaker!  She wanted to sleep next to her papa, so kept coming back!  

I would send you some snow, but think it will melt in the post! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

How is Max doing?  You feeding him ok?  How are you healing?  Getting any sleep? 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Ouch re bill!  

We doing ok. I haven't got my proper breast milk in yet   so trying to feed him on colostrum but not much joy either so giving him formula in between. Hoping I will get my milk soon  

I'm hardly getting any sleep... 2hrs Tuesday, 3hrs yesterday ... But all so worth it. Partner been sleeping at home so comes in during morning so I can have a snooze but doesn't really work hehe. I be ok. 

Just been told we can go home today!!!   well, after I kicked up a little fuss but all good so very very pleased! I Just need to go for a poo!!! And not happening aarrgghhhh  lol, sorry you prob didn't need to know that lol. 

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Healing wise, not bad at all. Obv on pain killers but pain itself not much worse then when I had cysts surgery on ovaries... Maybe I just good at dealing with pain  
I'm sore, dont deny that but thought be much worse. Just getting up and sitting down that's hard
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, glad you are healing well and not in too much pain.  

I had a similar problem, for her entire first 8 months or so she was on breast milk topped up with formula because I wasnt producing enough.  I don´t know why, I put it down to having a c-section and somehow because I didnt go through natural childbirth some sort of signal didn´t get sent to my brain to trigger milk production.  

I remember having to poop before being sent home!  Glad you have got the ok to go home, it will be wonderful taking him home! 

Just spoke to DH, he hasn´t slept since midnight!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Eeekkkk will he be in a bad mood   men can't cope with less sleep like us girls


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, changed my last post to take into account your two posts I hadn´t seen!  

I expected all his clothes to be gone this morning and a note to say he had gone back to his mum's!    He will be grumpy when he gets home, but will fall asleep on the sofa, I will wake him up after a couple of hours and he will take Isabella to bed and then go straight to bed himself.  Hopefully tonight will be better.  Hope you get some sleep too!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds like a perfect happy family to me   sweet


----------



## rach t

Hi jelly pleased your doin well and that's great you can go home now get to that toilet hahaha sending big hug to yous i am ok I haven't really thought that much about it lots been happening I am not as bad as last time xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, I got all my fingers and goes crossed for you!    

Just sat down on a chair and thought 'what am I sitting on, feels weird' .... Well I have got water retention there too now!!!!! OMG my bum looks HUGE!!!! What is this!!! Going home to hide away for next few days lol
In fact, just waiting for my well deserved drugs and then I'm off! ... If I can get through the foots here with these thighs and bum that is.... Certainly not going on the scales today!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dont know if I had it in my bum, it is big enough so probably a bit of extra padding wouldn´t have shown!!  Hope it all settles down soon.

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly u better poo soon or else you may explode  
big butts are the new fashion accessory  
Morning all!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooh, it is nice to be trendy, Stacey!!  First time in my life!   

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Women pay for bum implants


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wonder if I can sell of some of my excess to them........!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

its worth a go


----------



## Wraakgodin

Think I have found a way of solving our money worries!  It brings a whole new meaning to selling your body to pay the bills!!!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

You girls makes me laugh!!!  

Morning all, sending lots of love to all   man gone food shopping and baby shopping (never thought I see the day hehe, he's a star) 

Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

did you not tell him he got a baby already? food shopping good idea though.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe    hope you well gb xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all. Just want to wish all a good weekend

Stacey, hope you enjoying the snow, so jealous! 
Rach, hope you taking good care of yourself and that precious little embie  
Gb, how are you Hun? Hope you enjoying your weekend  
Hope, miss ya chick! Hope you well. Not long now eh   
Mel, how are you? Done any more yummy baking lately??  
Sue, how's little madam? Bet loving the snow!! 

Gertie, beckyboo and Lou - hope all well your end  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!!  How are you and baby Max?  How are you healing?  Are you getting enough sleep?

Madam has been a nightmare this week, we just want one night when we can sleep through, not a 2 hour tantrum at 2am, or waking 5/6 times in the night!!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

All good my end. Healing really well, stitches removed today  

Oh dear! She sure is a madam   naughty! How old is she now? 

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

all good this end jelly, made a cherry and blueberry sponge
hope max is being good for you


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone hope all is well how is max jelly xxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hello lovely ladies!

Jelly,WOW congrats little Max is finally here   how are you feeling? X

GB how you doing lovely lady? 

Hope how are you sweetie... Not long until the 21st.  ^

Stacey -how are you lovely? Enjoying the snow?  

Bubble - hope you are ok my lovely x

Gertie - hello my angel... How are you doing?

Becky and Bertie. Hope you are both ok and loving the snow 

Sue -Hi hope you and the lo are ok? Hope she settles soon  

Rach - sorry to hear you had an accident too..... How scary it is?

Sorry not been on much, my life has been bloody manic. Had a really bad car accident almost 2 weeks ago..... So bad i though it was all over for me again! Luckily my quick thinking (first time for everything) saved my baby, and possibly myself too ...have never been so grateful for anything in all my life..... Think my 2 beautiful angels my have been watching over me and their little brother  

Anyway since then I have had numerous checks and scans, including a 4D and baby is doing well   I have been signed off from work until my maternity leave starts so that's one thing less to worry about!

Sorry if I have missed anyone... Been thinking of you all, just been manic at home between one thing and another...hoping that is the last of our bad luck for now though! 

Love and hugs to everyone


----------



## melloumaw

lou glad to know your both ok, take it easy sweetie


----------



## lou-lou12

Sorry Mel I knew there was someone I forgot... How are you and the children? Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies!!! Still plenty of snow here! Xx
How is everyone. Hope you're ok Lou Lou after that accident now you can rest off work now hey


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi stace...yes been so stressed lately. Could do with a bit less to worry about. How you doing?


----------



## goldbunny

loulou so glad you are ok! sounds scary!!


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi GB yes we are fine thanks.... Was quite nasty and shook me up but I am just so pleased we re ok! It could have been much worse. How are you? Xx


----------



## rach t

Lou Lou sorry to hear you had accident pleased you ok xxx hi everyone else xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey lovely ladies

Lou so so happy to hear from you, shew you have really bein thru so much just so glad u and your little bump are doin hundreds. now that you are off work its time to relax and take it easy your are no 1 priority now  

Jelly how are you doing love? how is our gorgeous baby max doing? gettin settled in nicely im sure  

Rach how are you doing on your 2ww, almost ova  how are you feeling? 

Stace how are you keeping my angel? not long now hey? the countdown has begun 

Sue shame man re lo hope things get beta 
GB how are you doing love? hope your keeping strong 

HI mel how are you and the girls doing?

Gertie how are you? any future plans for you this new year ?

Becky, bubbles, rome hope your all well, anyone heard from Willow yet? has her lo arrived as yet?

afm got my appointment at 9am on monday so will now when i can get started. Very excited and nervous at the same time so will see what the new week will bring me 
hope your all well and keeping warm i hear its freezing up north


----------



## rach t

Hi hope yes nearly over I have been naughty and tested early yesterday and day before we're both negatives and today I have getting 3 positives xxx


----------



## rach t

Hope and not long hurry up Monday   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

wahooooo rach      my sweetie 3 postives     that sounds good to me 
im sure that can only mean 1 thing


----------



## rach t

I hope so hope just have to wait till Tuesday xxxx


----------



## rach t

And you will feel both nervous and excited this is goin to be the year for everyone xxx


----------



## hopepaige

BRING ON TUESDAY FOR RACH


----------



## melloumaw

early quiet congratz for rach
good luck for monday hope


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, naughty girl for testing early   but oh my...
  
Congrats congrats congrats lol    bring on tue for you!!!!!

Lou, oh Hun, so sorry to hear that!!! Glad you all fine!!!   hugs to prince and you 

Hope, my darling, very very excited about Monday!!! BRING IT ON!!!!!! Can't wait for you to get started, this will be THE year and rach started it of by proving so, rest of you will follow now!!!

Sue, we need a new tx chart!!!!!! I'm so excited ladies!!!!!

Mel, send some cake around please lol,   you are such a good little baker aren't you, jealous!!!

Gb, how are you Hun? What's happening next for you? You taking it easy ..? One step at a time... Or..?  

Hello to all  
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

just got back from my first night out for months! great to get out of the house, went to a classical concert, just a small local thing but very good. was weird not thinking/talking about things to do with ttc. but in a good way.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, that's great!!!! Sounds like you had a lovely time!!    after my first neg cycle, the only thing I went out for was to get wine! 
Really pleased for you Hun, nite nite xxx


----------



## goldbunny

and.. just got a smiley face on OPK which is a relief! been testing since 7th... was so worried i might not ovulate, i hope this means that i did. ( and not some hormonal screwup). don't think i was every month summer 2011, then started tx spring 2012, then had 1 48 day cycle/af and then did clomid and it moved to 45, then did tx again, so had no idea how my cycles would end up. getting smiley face means i can draw lines on calendar, i mean, hopefully, taking 28th as day 1 (though poss 29th more accurate, in the pre-tx days i would have counted their day 1 as day 0, anyway, this is then day 23 putting estimate of AF  at feb 3rd, giving me approx 36 day cycle which by coincidence is the length they were when i was about 14. of course it might not play out that way, but it's great to at least have a rough idea. plus it means the ovary pains i have been having weren"t just body going crazy. 

hope you're all ok including especially amazing welcome max. but where oh where is willow?


----------



## rach t

Thank you hope,jelly and Mel just waiting for tue and hope its the same xxx 

Good luck for 2moro hope xx

Jelly how is max doing and you big hugs xx

Mel how are you xx

Stacey ee not long xx

Bubbles if you can see   xx

Willow were are you we all waiting xxx

Gb great u had nite out hope u had gud nite xx

Everyone I missed hi xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb. All sounds good to me   glad your body slowly getting back to normal   all this takes time, you been through alot  

Rach, morning Hun.... How you feeling naughty early testing lady lol

Yes, willow where are you darling?? We want to hear some lovely news.xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and just to add.... I put on nearly 20kg through this pregnancy!!!!! 20kg!!!! Although as you know had so much water in body it was ridic.... Anyway, weighed myself today, 6 days after birth and lost 10kg already!! Gives you an idea how much water I had/have! Still water in legs but slowly getting better day by day... Starting to see my ankles again.... 10kg to go...  
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

ouch!


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes ouch!! And only really put it on on bottom half! My arms and face has been fine, just bump down but yes that's alot lol... Hopefully I lose the rest just as easily hehe but somehow I doubt it lol


----------



## rach t

Morning jelly aw bet you don't mind tht much you have max in replace of not been able to see your ankles hehe I am ok did another test when woke up and still positive   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

So excited for you rach  
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

morning everyone

gb you just keep goin my love, always good to let your hair down and enjoy life a bit, and seems like your body is recovering nicely so dont give up and just keeping the faith that things can only get beta   

Rach our BFP lady   im sure tues is going to tell you just the same so so exciting    

Jelly my angel you are just so amazing even finding time for us ff ladies even with little Max    how is your little man doing? 
I agree with Rach look at your 20kg as a result of your little miracle in your arms and that just makes it all worth while


----------



## rach t

I no I hope it does but the more I think about it and more people tell me I wouldn't have a positive if not and had 4 now xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello Hope  
How are you my love? App tomoz for you!! How you feel about it? 
Wishing you the best of luck and hope you come back with some lovely dates to start!!!  
Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach think 4 positive is pretty much a strong positive lol


----------



## lou-lou12

Good luck for today hope xx

Congrats Rach


----------



## rach t

Good luck for today hope xxx

I have the clinic because I am snowed in can not get car out if the street and little man off school as closed she said I can do a hpt then told her I already have she said I can go off that and just go for scan in 3 weeks or cum in later in week so that they can have number on hcg hat does you think xxx


----------



## goldbunny

congrats BFP rach ! fab news so pleased for you very exciting. can't do emotes cause on padthing.


----------



## rach t

How are you gb I do want to go get bloods done coz little bit worried it mite not all be true ha just I carnt get there coz of the snow don't no wether doctors cud do maybe bloods and send them off xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i was never offered blood tests was just told to go by hpts. you might as well just test again in a week.. be that long prob by the time you got bloods done and results back anyway. at this stage i would think it is likely to be as conclusive as you can get, obv there is a long way to go and you probably won't relax til first scan but i reckon sit back and enjoy your BFP! we spend so long trying to get there then as soon as we do, we panic that it can't be real, but it can, so enjoy!


----------



## rach t

They do bloods on the morning then I wud have to ring at 4 for result it's just coz she didn't say or that's great or anything xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I agree with GB, we weren´t offered a blood test, just a pee on a stick at home and phone them with the results!!  

Congratulations on your !!!  YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

rach they may be short staffed today and not as professional in their attitude as a result,the doctors should be able to do the blood test for you but results may take longer than clinic
sit back relax and enjoy your


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope - good luck for today and here's hoping its the start of making your dreams come true   

Rach t - congratulations  

hello to everyone else    

gertie xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks girls   when do I write it on sig ha xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

your sig, you can write what and when you want!!! 

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies 

Thanks for the msgs earlier 

Rach I agree with the others I think that hpt is a all you need.  you can send some snow down under if you want cause man the heat here is crazy    but you follow your instincts, if you want the blood test confirmation then I say have it done, I no at my clinic you can do hpt but they request you do bloods on otd.   I say for now though enjoy that  

Jelly how is our new mommy doing?  How is baby Max? setting down nicely for his mommy and daddy  

Lou my preggie queen how are you and that lovely bump coming along? 

Gertie how are you doing? Whats happening with you love?  

stace how are you my love not long now for your appointment now either hey  

mel and sue hope your well,  GB how are you doing?

bubbles so hope your doing ok think of you often and hope your doing ok 
Becky hope you lo are doing well 

anyone heard from willow yet? 

afm well its all go go go on my side.   Got to the clinic this morning and they where ready for me, had bloods done and then all my meds where ready and I took my 1st tab (progynova) tonight.    having bloods again on wed and then back on sat to check lining and increase meds. 
hubby had to do his thing in the mens room   hehe and so depending on results we have the option of goin fresh again and keeping the frosties.   They have told us we can decide and don’t have to worry about the cost they wont increase the cost if we choose fresh so i was like WOW ok, so looks like we are going to do fresh ( our fresh being my frozen eggs and fresh sperm) and keep our blasties on ice.    keep them for backup should we hit any hickup along the way.
so if my body responds well ( doctor recommended we do asprin as well this time when we start the gestone injections) I say 1st time for everything and to try something new and maybe better my chances for BFP why not hey, we are looking at Et being the 8th Feb eeek seems all so real cant believe its all happening.    this is our time  

thanks everyone for all your support   would def not be this far if it wasn’t for all your love and support. 

2013 ladies it the "babydust brigade" year im telling you


----------



## rach t

Wow hope that was quick   but very good though yey how do you feel and yes this will be your time and great about goin fresh 2 xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks Rach yeah it did start quick even if i say so myself.
i have been on folic acid since begin of jan and a multi vitamin but yeah neva a beta time than the present hey  

I feel excited actually   was saying to hubby earlier maybe cause there was not build up to start day it just happened which makes it all so much more exciting and maybe   its a sign that this is my time


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, massive congrats again. Trust your per stick Hun   I was never offered bloods either  

Hope, oh wow!!!!!!!!!! And bit all starts   that was super quick but to be honest, prob even the best way, no thinking about it   just throw yourself in it   my second cycle was a bit like that... I went to the clinic, spoke to nurse and she was all go, ready for me to start next day   I was sitting there thinking 'shall I, shall I not' ... 

I'm very pleased for you Hun  

Hello to all you lovely ladies 
Xxxx


----------



## rach t

It's confirmend from clinic yes I am pregnant   have scan 13th feb xxxxx

Hope everyone ok xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

wahoo rach what lovely news. new it  bring on 13 feb  :y congrats to u and dh love


----------



## rach t

Thanks hope how are you with injection xxx


----------



## melloumaw

big congratulations rach
hows things hope


----------



## Jelly.B

Congrats... Again rach lol  

Sorry, can't chat, routine calling   and glass of wine on stand by yum

Have a great day all
Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Congrats again Rachel - you must be over the moon  

Hope - that is great news re starting again, at least you havent had to much time to thing about it, it will be your turn next to announce BFP, its going to be a good year   

hello & love to everyone else.
xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!  Huge congratulations Rach!!! 

Sorry I am a bit behind with messages, had a couple of busy days, will catch up soon! 

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

evening ladies  

thanks for all the msgs   so strange was just saying to dh tonight i feel so relaxed so chilled like nothing has changed, maybe cause it all happened so quickly.. i started my vitamns and healthey lifestyle at the beginning of the mth already so now its still early days of just taking the meds every 12hrs. no injections yet Rach only next week once linning is looking beta. i dont have the Ec part of the procedure, dont have ovaries so no natural cycle or anything, i have to rely on my body responding to the meds to prepare my body.  if all is the same as my other cycles i normal start injections about 5days before tx

anyway enough about me how are you all doin? hope your all keeping well, taking it easy and keeping POSITIVE   thats the 1st step i think  

Gertie how are you keeping love? whats happening with you an your next cycle?
Rach so happy re your bFp  
Hi Mel thanks so much, how are you keeping?
my lovely jelly lots of love to you and baby max   

and   to everyone else


----------



## staceyemma

Hope I have EVERYTHING crossed for u  

2013 is our year ladies c'mon!
Soon this thread will be overflowing with bfps!
Congrats Rach  
40 days until my magical trip to London for consultation...
 not that I'm counting or anything. We're all prepared  
Little miss organised me...


----------



## hopepaige

thanks stace  

bring on London in March, its always good to be organized, this cycle of mine just happened so quickly    

Well with Baby Max arriving and Rach's BFP my word things are definately happening here thats for sure


----------



## staceyemma

2013 will be lucky for us!!  
I just know it


----------



## rach t

Yes Stacey 2013 will be the year for everyone xxxxx

I got blood results from yest and they were 238 so very high xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

nice one rach,keep those levels rising up


----------



## goldbunny

great news rach


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning lovely ladies, hope you all have a lovely day   nearly weekend  

Lost another 2kg... Bring it on  

Rach, sounds great   so so happy for you, And yes ladies...... THIS WILL BE THE YEAR!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

slowly slowly jelly,
cant wait for the weekend lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning mel   don't worry chick, it's just all the water leaving my body and feels great   finally got my feet back! Lol, fingers still a bit swollen, can't get my engagement ring on.... Sure be able to soon  

How's you and what you been up too?.  
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

How's kitty?


----------



## rach t

How's little max doing jelly xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

He's great thanks rach   all going well  
How's you?  
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning!!!   
 how are we all?  

2 more posts Jelly and then you have posted 3,000 times!


----------



## melloumaw

little kitty's doing great DH told her off for pooping in the plantpot lol, i thought it was hilarious she looked so ashamed lol,and she has turned into a passion killer sleeping between us on a night time,but if i close our door she scratches to come in  
not been up to much,just work and trying to sort tidying up seems like you get done in one area and its time to start again, but i suppose you'll know that feeling
glad to hear water retention is abating honey
morning rach and stace


----------



## goldbunny

stillquiteconcernedabouthemissingnessofwillow. !! 


morning everybody else. i had a lazy day yesterday and i am determined to get more done today but i feel so much like going back to bed!!!! it's nearly 9 am, yesterday what with messing around on the internet and napping it was about 1:30pm before i got dressed and then i spent half the afternoon shovelling snow and then it was time to make dinner and then that was the whole day really. Now puzzling over how to make this morning count!     <---goingbacktobed police.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe that's alot of posts I've done lol

Morning all  

Mel, kitty sounds SOOO cute lol 
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

i agree GB
hope you and baby are well willow and that your just too busy to come on


----------



## Guest

Happy new year everyone (bit late i know)

COngrats to Jelly & Amy on your wonderful arrivals, enjoy every mintue of it time goes sooo fast. Its the most amazing thing,


Hello everyone hope you are all good, hope you havent forgot who i am lol
xxxx


----------



## rach t

I no we really want to hear from you willow hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Guest

congrats on your bfp rach xxxx


----------



## rach t

Thanks Becky carnt believe how big Albert is now xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i was thinking that!


----------



## melloumaw

beautiful picture becky


----------



## Guest

aw thanks, last time he was weighed he was 12lb 4 1/2 oz that was just over 2 weerks ago. havent got him weighed this week cos of weather but will next week xxxx


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Hi everyone

Our little star as arrived

Our Little Boy, Billy John! Born 11th January at 4.02pm

He his so beautifull and perfect.

I'm sorry its took me so long 2 let u all know.

I went to the hosptal at 3.15am with pains, when i got there they said i was 5cm dilated, i got to 9cm by the afternoon, but when they popped my waters i went back to 7cm, and billy got in a funny position. They gave me a epidural which didnt work and i didnt want anyway. And put me on a hormone drip to make me contract more, but that was so painfull, but in the end i had to ave a emergency c section, but were both ok. I was upset about the c section but its all worth it. Love him so much.


----------



## WILLOWS STAR

Congratulations to jelly with baby MAX XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX    

Welldone Luv xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

willow!at last! so glad you are all ok, congratulations on your baby son billy x x x   so cute well done, sorry you gad to have csec but glad all ok x x x


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats to willow and baby billy! LOVE the name, absolutely perfect     well done Hun, and don't be upset re c-section, we do what we have to and is sooooo worth it in the end like you say. Hope you healing nicely.  

Hello Bekyboo, your boy is lush.   hope all going well

Hello to all you lovely ppl, it's weekend     

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Willow big congratutions on baby billy well done pleased everything went ok don't worry about c section you do what you have to do   he is beautiful well done to you both enjoy every minute xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations willow, welcome to the world little billy your a little beauty


----------



## hopepaige

Congratulations Willow he is gorgeous .    Hey everyone else its the weekend  hope your all well taking care and enjoyin life  Rach how u our new bfp chickie doin? Jelly how r u and baby  Max doin? Well done on the weight u go girl : )   Hi Becky wow your little man is growing up fast  . Have a good one everyone


----------



## Gertie5050

Willow - congratulations - what a lovely picture & name, glad to hear your both doing ok   

Hello to everyone else, happy friday !!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

CONGRATULATIONS WILLOW 
Lovely to hear from you xxx  

Thank god its friday


----------



## Wraakgodin

Willow – huge huge congratulations on the birth of Billy!       

There is so much good news on this thread lately!  I hope 2013 will the be the year for a lot more of you!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

2013 is def THE year.  
Morning Sue  

Just been to doctors, got blooming urine infection ouch! Oh and also got told off as apparently I'm not eating enough! Things they can see these days from a pot of pee lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jelly, urine infections arent nice, hope you feel better soon.  I would love the doctors to tell me that I am not eating enough, would give me a free pass to eat as much as I want!    

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sure isn't nice! Pain pain pain. It's bank holiday weekend here too so my surgery closed till tue so just had to pay a small fortune to see a different doctor   but was no way I could leave it till Tuesday 

Well I am eating a little less, but only cause I'm just not hungry anymore really, I do eat when I am! But suppose I need to snack a but more.... 
Xxx
You eat sue, we only live once eh


----------



## melloumaw

with a new baby jelly meals go out the window, its little and often and lots of fluids especially if your breast feeding.  sandwich's, pasta salad, bag of crisps little thing like that,you need more energy than before you were pregnant honey, 
mel x


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies i hope you are all well. its a little quiet on here at the moment
love to all
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Mel!!!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Still lurking around here Mel and Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Yes this forum has gone quiet indeed!! Why why why  

Ha e a fab day, nearly weekend xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Stacey and Jelly!!!!  

If a thread in this section isn´t posted on for 6 months it gets archived - just a warning!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

6months.... Don't think we last that long hehe but yes it has been quiet lately


----------



## goldbunny

i just don't have any news! sorry! kisses for our new (tiny) members.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, how you doing? Thinking if you x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huge hug, GB.  Hope you are doing ok

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Not only did I have the pleasure of a nice urine infection, now I have a cold sore as well!! Blooming antibiotics!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh blimey, hope you feel better soon, Jelly.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh I feel so sexy right now lol


----------



## staceyemma

Hope u feel better soon Jelly   xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I feel ok thanks Stacey   just not sexy at all lol

How's you my darling?? 
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly you are sexy     
I'm ok not too bad thanks   xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

my my it feels like forever since i was last here   how you all doing?
Jelly how are you and little Max doing? shame hope your feeling beta already  

GB lots of love to you  
Hi sue and mel

Stace not long now hey love? sure your getting excited.
Rome how are you doing our new preggie lady?
to all you ladies hope your all doing ok and keeping positive and safe

afm well im into my 1st week of stims actually not going to bad im just tryin to keep strong and think its just gotta be 3rd time lucky hey    
had bloods and scan on wednesday but not showing a good lining so have increased my estrogen and have appoint again on sat for scan and bloods. hoping at this stage to have ET round the 12/13 Feb


----------



## staceyemma

Hiya hope  
Time is DRAGGING for me.. U know me
Miss impatient lol  
Glad your first week isn't going too bad  
Fingers crossed with some extra estrogen your lining will plump up nicely  
Xxxx


----------



## rach t

Hiya everyone xxxx

Hope pleased your doin ok and everything will be fine wen are you back xxx

Stacey hey not long although I bet your sick of waiting now xxx

Gb hope your doin ok xxx

Jelly how's little max and yourself doing xxx

Willow how are you and baby billy xxx

Incase bubbles can see this    xxxx

Mel sue and Bertie hi xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Rach I am so sick of waiting you wouldn't believe it  
Hope you are ok?

xx 
Its the weekend hooray


----------



## rach t

I bet you are Stacey I am ok thanks wish it was scan time xxx


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies, enjoy
mel x


----------



## rach t

Hiya everyone how are you all xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

good rach you? 
Just stuffing my face lol


----------



## rach t

Ooo what you eating xx


----------



## rach t

4 weeks today for appointment xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

i know lovely....   excited!
How are you feeling?

xx


----------



## rach t

Aww I bet you are will you be spending time in London wen you go? Emm I am ok apart from been sick and didn't relize it was possible this early to be tired and have a bump ha xxx


----------



## rach t

I think it's all my fat went hard ha xx


----------



## staceyemma

Exciting that you have a bump coming tho   
Yeah will probably spend the week of egg collection in London so Im not back and forth too much  xxx


----------



## staceyemma

your scan soon hey!!!!


----------



## rach t

Yeah that will be good idea have nice few days there go to the theatre I love London and theatre was thinking about me David and little man goin for weekend and to see lion king (when I have money) ha xxxx


----------



## rach t

Yeah week on we'd I want to go now xx


----------



## rach t

See how many there ha xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Never really been to London so lookin forward to it will do a bit of sight seeing etc when we're down there!

Put me to sleep and wake me up when its consultation time!


----------



## goldbunny

the thing about london is if you go, you always believe you'll be able to see lots of stuff when in fact it is quite hard to do that. For example we went for a day, and DH wanted to see the houses of parliament so we went there but only to stand outside for 5 minutes.. there wasn't time to go in, because we also wanted to get lunch and go to harrods. well in the end by the time we went to harrods, ate lunch ( a quick pizza) and almost ran through the whole of harrods (except the chocolate section where a little browsing did take place) that was the whole day and it was time to get the train. it seriously went so fast. so i recommend        
a)sometimes a taxi is worth the extra expense if it means you fit something else in (as compared to the cost of travelling back to london again) 
b)pick one or two things (per day) at most that you really want to do, anything else is a bonus.. 


xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Last time I went to London we went to meet my husband's aunt who wanted to see the Tate Modern, unfortunately she neglected to actually look where the place was, we spent 3/4 of the day on the tube, travelling all over London because she was SURE it was there, and then perhaps it is there..... and we only got an hour and a half in the actual gallery!

Allow longer for Harrods, it is easy to get lost in there - been there, done that! 

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks goldbunny and Sue! I've never ever been in Harrods...
I'm quite scared of going to London will I get lost etc... ha ha


----------



## rach t

It seems big Stacey the 1st time I went my mam had us on buses all the time to get to places but when I went with David we walked everywhere as we cut through places to get to places not that bad but if you want to go to places like wax place wud have to get bus ha we just stated around travalga square mainly but defo better been there for few days to do things you want to do I love the theatre xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, can't believe you never been to London   

I DON'T miss London at all. Used to work in the city (right opposite St. Paul's) for 5years so guess that's why. Hate the hectic side of it but yes, shopping is good  

Rach, not long till scan  

Hello gb, and sue  

3am here, and night time feed done so back to bed for me   max only wakes once every night so it's really good and nice lol

Nite ladies 

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey jelly sounds like your doing fab    you and your litte man   how are you coping and enjoying being a mommy  

Stace not long now hey, i must admit im in love with London, lived there for 2years and still say it was the best time of my life, loved everything about it especially the shopping       you will have plenty to keep you busy and before you no it you will be pupo and bfp   

Rach how are you preggie lady   1mth left super exciting time in 2013 is flying by cant believe its feb already crazy. sure your little man is keeping your busy   

hi GB and sue and everyone else hope your all well  

afm on my 2nd week of progynova trying to get my linin nice and thick. had a scan on sat and all progressing nicely. Got bloods on wed and then another scan on sat. if all goes well Et will be round about valentine day      all goes accordin to plan    goin to start asprin this time so something new is always a positive thing


----------



## rach t

Jelly that's really good once a nite    xxx

Hope that's great not long yey   I no feb time is flying over and yeah he keeps me very busy he went to bed all tucked in now he wants more super ha sat with toast he has turned my soaps off and put fireman Sam on too xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good morning Ladies,

Stacey - London is fab, shopping, sightseeing so much to see and do, you will love it, im going again in a couple of months   

Rach - how are you, has it sank in yet, hope you feeling ok

jelly - glad to hear all is going well with Max

Hope - glad your tx so far is going well, 2013 will be your year

Sue, GB & mel hope you ok

Sorry if i've missed anyone

xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Lovely to hear from you Gertie     xxx
Excited about London now!!! xx


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - couldnt stay away any longer   are you all set for your consultation xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

yeah really nervous but excited too. Whats your next step darling u decided?
xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, do something fun in London like go to the dungeons hehe, scared the life out if me first time lol 
http://www.thedungeons.com

Oh and go to convent garden! So nice. Lovely streets, little coffee places, bars and lovely shops 

Gertie, hope all well with you

Hope, been thinking of you lots!! You doing so well with this cycle, just getting on with things. Hope not too many side affects! Can't believe it's ET soon!!!

Hello to everyone else. Just a quick one from me, Max's bath time 
Xxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - going to have lots of blood tests done now before we go again (Karyotyping & Nk cells), plus all the normal ones, think about 13 in total  didnt do them all the last time, but just want to make sure this time there are no issues. Hun the lister is supposed to be very good, so at least you know you are in good hands   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Heard they are fab hope they can work their magic on me! eeek!
I guess it makes sense to make sure you have blood tests etc done so you can relax a bit more.   xxx

Jelly- good morning- dungeon sounds right up my street! hee hee
Might lock hubby up in there after hes done his bit -after egg collection  

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2273242/Women-live-near-mothers-likely-pregnant.html#axzz2JuyqSDiv

Mum Im moving in! lol 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am a bit of a country girl, so I wouldn’t like living in London.  The village where I spent most of my life has a population of about 800, then I moved to another village a few miles away that is about 5 times the size, now I live in a town of approx 72,000 people and it is too big for me.  I liked being in a village with Cambridge only being 30 minutes away on the bus, it was remote enough, but still with civilisation not far away!  

Jelly – glad Max is being a good boy and sleeping well, you deserve it after all the problems he gave you while still inside!  How are the ankles?

Hope – good luck for tomorrow and Saturday!

Rach – Isabella rules the remote here as well!

Gertie – hope the tests come back ok.

Stacey – I don´t believe anything I read in that paper!  Unfortunately no pregnant women in my street at the moment (that I know of!) 

Not much going on here, money situation still dire, still looking for a part time job, even the biscuit factory isn’t hiring production workers.  Thought I could do that, working in with DH's shifts so we don´t have to pay for childcare, do that until Isabella started school and then find admin work which is what I really enjoy doing.  Just no jobs round here at the moment.   

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for work for you sue, i didnt work till my youngest went full time,well i helped Dh do property repairs,but nothing official. then i became a catering assistant at school,i get all my holidays off with the kids and get paid for them
hope everyone is well
love to all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Mel, we have got to go to bank of mum now, otherwise we won't be able to pay the mortgage and the mortgage company will kick us out.  The plan was to stay at home until Isabella went to school, but DH had to change jobs because he was allergic to to the new paint that they used, the only job he found was less money, so we have been in a downward spiral ever since. Got a speed date with some agencies on Friday, so hope something comes of that. If DH worked regular hours I could get an evening job, but hard when one week he is on lates, the next week early's.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh sue, hope you find something soon   and hope your parents able to help you, not a nice situation. Let us know how you get on chick xx

Hello to all you lovely ladies, sorry not been around, little man been so moody last two days lol 
Going out with some girlies Friday night, so man is babysitting. Bet I will be glued to my phone hehe

Xxxxx
Nite nite
Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone hope all is well xxx

Jelly how do you feel about goin out try and have a good nite without ringing hubby every 30 mins ha xxx


----------



## goldbunny

leave him post-it notes everywhere!  have him text you every 20 minutes!


----------



## Jelly.B

Giggle   should be all fine. Little man will be asleep when I'm out anyway   sleeps between 7pm-10.30pm and I shouldn't be later than that as will be knackerd doing the night feed otherwise at 2.30/3.30am   but yes, think I will look at my phone constantly... In fact, know I will hehe... First time away from him asleep or not, so a little nerve racking  

Hope all well with you ladies
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

have a practice go? leave him for an hour? obviously with someone!


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, think will be fine... Went to shop the other day without him, only for 30min or so but still, one step at a time eh


----------



## hopepaige

enjoy Jelly you deserve it love and im sure little max will be snuggled up and in dream land while mommy has a bit of fun


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks hope hehe   how are you Hun? How's it going so far? Soon you be PUPO   can't wait!!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, thanks hun.  Sent an open job application to the local shoe factory, hopefully they have something.  Have fun tomorrow night!  I remember going out and leaving Isabella with DH for the first time, even though she was asleep it didn't stop me worrying!  

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone

hope your all well...
Jelly hope u have a fab night out with your mates   sure wee little Max and dh are gonna have a fab "boys" night  
Stace how are you love? watch out London, Stace is on her way    
Sue how is the job hunting going?   something comes up soon soon  
Rach how is our preggie lady doing?  

Gertie good luck with all your bloods   any test is always a little tick against any question marks   

mel, gb and everyone else hi


----------



## rach t

Hope I'm ok thank you ow are you getting on xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello lovelies hope your are all ok

Just a quick one from me as always, my little man still keeping me busy so i just cant get on, he sleeps through tho so i dont mind hm being so demanding during the day,

Jelly youre brave going out i havent left bertie yet and bever want to lol

Love to you all miss you all lots xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

omg becky albert looks so grown up and soooo cheeky


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning ladies!

So glad it's Friday  

Gertie   Mel   Jelly   Becky   Hope   Goldbunny   Rach   sue   Bubble  

xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin everyone.  Becky hello my love wow your wee one is so so big already. Such a beautiful little man  .


----------



## Gertie5050

good morning ladies,

its friday woohoooooooooooo!!!!!  

how is everyone. hope everyone is ok 

cant believe we are already in Feb, time is flying by, but 2013 is going to be a great year    

xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone

just a quick update my eggies thawed nicely yesterday and so hubby did the jiggy jiggies and as we speak i just hope and   they are doing there thing in the lab will find out tomorrow how many embies we have and are looking at ET on thursday    i just hope and pray all goes well, ive gotten to this point hey so hopefully there is no stopping me now.

hope your all having a great weekend and taking it easy  
Jelly hope you had a fab night out with the girls and that your boys were well behaved


----------



## rach t

Hope that's great how are you feeling in your self not long   xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope that's great! Have everything crossed for u love! This is your time!!!!! Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies 
thanks stace yeah i really hope and   this is our year for sure   
Rach im feeling so so excited i must say but also not nearly as stressed as i did in both my last cycles.

Tryin to stay as positive as possible   make sure my body is as relaxed as possible  

how are you doing our preggie queen?
Stace about 3weeks for you now hey?


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations hope and fingers crossed for you
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you get good news today, Hope!  I will have everything crossed for you!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you Hope     

Morning to all  

Xxx


----------



## rach t

Hope good luck for today xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck hope


----------



## staceyemma

Thinking of u Hope!


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks everyone for your kind words  just got a call from the clinic and we have embies   so exciting they have fertilised nicely and they r sure we will have some to freeze. All is on track for transfer on thursday. We have to be there at 6am. They said they r goin to leave safely in the lab till 5day blasts  big week so just tryin to take it easy and make sure I'm 100% by thursday. Hope u all have a great week lots of love


----------



## staceyemma

woohoo great news hope! Take it easy now!    
xxxx brightened up my day!   xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Woooohoooooooo!!!  Excellent news!!!  Good luck for Thursday!!!

                  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh my gosh Hope       I'm sooooooo ever the moon for you! Fab news  
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations hope ,fingers crossed this is your time honey


----------



## rach t

Hope that's great news xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

rach scan day is nearly here,are you excited


----------



## hopepaige

Thank u everyone for your support I feel so positive this time is the time things r just falling into place   rach this is your big week as well wed is your scan hey?


----------



## rach t

Eee I no I am having no sleep waiting for it xxx


----------



## goldbunny

that's a relief hope, good luck for thursday hope transfer goes well.


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - thats fab news, good luck for thursday xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning all,
and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY 1ST BORN YASMIN WHO IS 15 TODAY,*
MEL X


----------



## hopepaige

yasmin hope u have an awesome day   congrats mel  your girls are growing up quickly    morning everyone hope your all well


----------



## Jelly.B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY YASMIN    
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Birthday Yasmin!!!!!



Sue


----------



## staceyemma

I remember being 15 I was very moody  

Happy Birthday Yasmin


----------



## goldbunny

happy birthday yasmin wish i was 15 again i would change the world.


----------



## Wraakgodin

You change the world just by being in it, GB!  

I am not sure I would change things.  There are things I have done that I regretted, bitterly regretted, and sometimes I wish I hadn´t wasted so much time on my first husband, but if I had done anything differently I might not have ended up with my DH, and that I wouldn't change for the world.  

I wish I could go back and concentrate on studying more, that I do regret.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

thank you ladies, i'll show her your messages when she finish's school,


----------



## staceyemma

Good Luck for your scan today Rach   x


----------



## hopepaige

Good luck Rach for today. Can't wait to see your piccie ok


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed rach


----------



## rach t

Thanks girls xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

good luck for today Rach xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you rach  
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stalking you today Rach!!!  Good luck! 

Sue


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone scan was great I have twins on board   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations rach, double trouble


----------



## staceyemma

Twins woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, OMG!!!! Lol   massive congrats to you and hubby  
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

wooooohoooooo!!!  Fantastic amazing wonderful news!!  Double the trouble, double the joy!!!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo Rach massive congrats to u and hubby wow so super exciting.


----------



## staceyemma

you have ET tomorrow Hope?
xx


----------



## Gertie5050

congrats rach - what a nice surprise xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Yeah Stace I've gotta be at the clinic at 9am tomorrow. Looks like we r tx 3x5day blasts.  So excited


----------



## staceyemma

Wow thats fab!!!!  
Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck tomorrow Hope!!!  They sound like they are doing well so far! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

rach that's fantastic   
wow, twins!!

hope - if you get a baby you'll have to call it 'Valentine'!      good luck tomorrow


----------



## rach t

Thanks girls xxxx

Hope that's fab good luck for 2moro yes on valentines xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks girls yeah very excited and lets hope Valentines day is a sign


----------



## melloumaw

valentino for a boy maybe


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies - Big   all around.  I know I haven't posted for quite a while but just wanted you all to know I still think of and send a little magic out to you all everyday       You've not been forgotten (as if thats possible you're all far too amazing and dear to my heart   ) 

Rach - TWINS!!                        and after your text I think we can safely say this Bubble is grinning for those two gorgeous little babies growing in your tum, no wonder you have a little bump on the way they'll be having pillow fights in their in no time   . So happy for you and proof you shouldn't give up! Double trouble AHOY!! 

Jelly- Love to you as always and hope the weather is being kind to you all in Oz! Can't believe how quickly time has passed still feels like yesterday I got your message to say you had a BFP! Hope little man is being good for his mummy    

Stace- I am sooo excited for you (as if the screeching I do by text doesn't give that away    ) another few weeks and you'll be joining the bump express Old Bubble Lady be feelin it in her waters!  

Hope - My amazing beautiful wonderfull ray of sunshine from SA, the time is here hunny, those little embies have no idea how amazing their mummy is, they're so blessed already!!! What an amazing valentines day present, Can't wait for that BFP chickadee.

Gertie- Hope you're ok my lovely sorry to see the news you had before xmas, BUT Rach and Jelly are proof sometimes second is the BEST      you're such a lovely lady, your dreams just HAVE to come true, the amount of kindness and friendship you've offered me alone should have earnt you enough good karma for a five a side team      

Mel/Wrack/Goldbunny - equal amounts of love and hugs and + to you all I will come back on when home, time for me to sign off and shut the office for now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hey bubble big welcome back


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles is back
so lovely to hear from you i check everyday to see if you on
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

bubbles is back wahooooooooooooooooooo   
im so happy to hear from you my angel missed you so much but im sure your dh has been taking special care of you and given you all the love in the world    and its just so so lovely to hear from you again.  

mel i love that   valentino  

rach again CONGRATS   

will pop in later tomorrow afternoon hope you all have a lovely valentines day and get spoilt rotten by hubby's


----------



## Jelly.B

Might not be able to log on tomoz so just want to send Hope all my love for tomorrow!  
Can't believe it's ET already, you have done so well through this cycle!!!! Hardly a moan or peep from you lol
I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun   lots of love  

Bubble, love you chick  

Feed time done, jelly now running to bed hehe
Past few days little man has slept 5hours in a row at night!! Hurrah lol, getting there, getting there  

Lots if love to all
Xxxx

Oh and happy valentines lol  
Xxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope - good luck for today, it has got to be a good sign as valentines day  

bubbles - so glad to hear from you hun, hope your ok my lovely, thank you for your kind words.   

hello to everyone else and hope you have been spoilt rotten this valentines day xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww my lovely ladies just glad to be back sharing your journeys again! 
Really have missed you all kabillions!!   BUT this little thread deserves nothing but love light and happiness and for a while I was a useless as a chocolate teapot on the sun in the possitivity area. 

Hope - Thinking of you and those beautiful little twinkles going into your tummy!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

ahh bubbles, its like that little part of the group that was missing is back
we are now a complete brigade again lol
Yasmin was very touched at all the birthday wish's ladies, she's off school though not very well, having to keep an eye on her as she had pneumonia 2 years since which was misdiagnosed for 2 weeks she ended up in hospital on a drip,so i panic a little over her


----------



## melloumaw

Hope sending you all the positivity i can for today come on Valentina and Valentino


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Giant hugs   hope Yasmin feels much better soon xxxx

Go babydust brigade may 2013 be the year for dreams coming true faster than a speeding cheetah!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my lovely ladies.   Thank u for all your kind msgs. I can officially say I am PUPO.  .  Had 3 beautiful 5dayblasts put back in. I feel so relaxed its scary   haha but I just have such good feelings.   the doctor made a joke with us and asked us if we have a big house    haha cause they r such good looking embies.  I'm off work till monday so I'm just goin to have a nice relaxing long weekend and hope that my little embies r snuggling in tight. Mommy loves u so much already please stay with us.   Hope you are all having a great valentines day and have been spoilt rotten.  Mel hope your daughter gets beat real real quickly .


----------



## Gertie5050

woooohoooo hope PUPO, you just take it easy hun, keeping everything crossed for you    xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope that's fab news!!!!!       three is the magic number xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hope so pleased for you, as the de la soul song goes 
(Yo, what's up? ) 
(1, 2, 3) 
(I say, children, what does it all mean? ) 
(Woah-woah-wo, 1, 2, 3) 
(I wouldn't lie to you) 
(No more no less, that's the magic number) 
(No more no less) 
(What it is? ) 
(No more no less) 
(Is this the future? ) 
(No more no less)


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, love it hehe

Hope, OMG, I'm so super happy for you!!!!!! 3embies!!! Wow! I'm going to start packing some of Max's stuff up as clearly you be needing it soon lol. Lots of love

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

loving the PMA here why oh why did I wander off for so long   !! 

Hope can you tell we're all abit excited treacle?? xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

MEL love it    1,2,3 omg    i keep sayin its 3embies on my 3rd cycle its just gotta be a sign    

Thanks Gertie   how are you keeping chickie? 
Bubbles just so awesome to have u back     missed you here loads let me tell you  

Thanks Jelly    yeah oh my gosh can you imagine if all 3 take      but i asked them today and they were confident that all 3 was just fine   

dh arrived home just now with 3 red roses for me    shame so sweet 
hope your all bein just as spoilt today


----------



## melloumaw

dont agree with valentines day or mothers/fathers day or any day that requires cards/gifts that if you dont buy the other person feels unloved, DH will get me with a red ribbon on the same as his 1st xmas present.lol


----------



## rach t

Wow hope 3 embies on board congrats on been pupo and yes I have a good feeling too   xxxxxxx relax and put feet up xxxxxx

Bubbles   welcome back   xxxxxxx

Happy valentines everyone xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending a truck load of                 ,  Hope!!!!  Congrats on being PUPO!!!!  

Hi to everyone, and welcome back Bubble!!  I agree, the positive energy on this thread is fantastic!!! 

Sorry I haven´t been around the last couple of days, Isabella has got a cold and is sleeping badly, so the second she goes to bed, I do as well, as I know it is going to be a long night and I need all the sleep I can get!!!  I had DH's snoring to contend with as well last night!!  I fell asleep on the sofa watching Eggheads, and DH woke me up at 10pm to go to bed, I was asleep before my head hit the pillow!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

morning lovely ladies
hope your all doing well
love mel x


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone hope you all are doing ok xxxx

Hope how are you pupo lady xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning rach how are you doing with your lovely little twins on board


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Mel and Rach and everyone else hello. Everyone's been so quiet  hope your all well .  Rach how is our beautiful preggie lady. Sure your twins r nice and comfy hey heheh. Mel how r u and the girls doin?  Stace what's news on your side. Not to long now . Jelly how r u and littl Max doin? Bubbles u still back? . Sue, Gertie and GB hello there. As for me well I'm 5dp5dt and slowly goin mad. Today in a week is otd but I think I'm gonna test on the weekend cause I don't think I can wait another week. I'm goin mad. This time round I've had some serious cramps my stomach is so bloated I look 6mths preg  and my boobs r killing me. I've turned google crazy so still hopin these r good signs   man this 2ww is crazy... I'm back at work this week to keep me busy but my word how I wish this week would end. Otherwise nothin much else to say.  Hope your all we'll and lots of love to u all HUGS HUGS


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending a truck load of                   to you, Hope!

Not much going on here, Isabella threw a glass of squash over my laptop at the weekend, fortunately it still works, although I have to hammer the keys to get them to work!!!   Haven´t got much other gossip, nothing much interesting goes on in my life!!!    Starting my Dutch study again, going to do an hours study in the morning, and an hours reading a book in Dutch in the evening.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

lots of   hope keeping it all crossed for you


----------



## staceyemma

Hope I'm  for that BFP for u darling  
This time is it for you Hope!!!!!!! believe it!!!  

jelly     thanks for being there  

Bubble-     xx

Hello everyone else hope you are all ok thinking about you all lots xxx


----------



## goldbunny

morning folks hope you all ok, not much to report but i did finally get myself to the gp yesterday so next week i am getting a blood test hopefully tell me about thyroid function etc not sure what they are going to test for but i think also vitamin d levels. also might be having a smear test but rather inclined to swerve that one again! also we had a letter from the clinic (dated 11th feb) saying they're sorry to hear we had a m/c and to call them when we want a follow up consultation (i think it's pretty poor considering i told them about the m/c in december... ) but i might get the blood test done first. 

i can't seem to lose any weight which is a bit frustrating since i have been exercising as much as i can. i feel like i must be making progress (generally) but when i look around nothing seems much to have changed. this year is flying by.


----------



## melloumaw

gb fingers crossed the tests tell you something so you can move forwards honey


----------



## hopepaige

Gb that's brilliant news  always remember each test is an answer to question  good luck


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Big hugs chicken, any test is a positive step towards answers that might make a dream come true xxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope - How are you my beautifull PUPO princess xxxx

Ladies - Big Bublle hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles, my little ray of sunshine. how are you doing? i hope your well and staying positive
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies how u all doin  thank u for all your kind msgs.        Not sure what to think anymore. Havin wierd feelings that I definately neva had the last 2 times but I think I'm tryin to protect my heart and just not think to many happy thoughts yet?


----------



## melloumaw

positivity leads to positivity hope keep chanting it


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks mel I no but u no how it goes. As much as we no we shouldn't google all our symptoms we do and then our minds just play mean games. I can't help myself... Damn google.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I have all my toes and fingers crossed for you     thinking of you xxxxxx

Hello to everyone  
Partners mum here for a week so haven't been on much but you all in my thoughts  

Weekend soon
Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi jelly kisses to max xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I thought you were a bit quiet, Jelly!!!   

Hope, I will send you all the positivity I can!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Hope stay away from google! easier said than done I know!   
Here's some babydust just for you..after all we are THE BABYDUST BRIGADE!  


                                

Have you got any relaxing CD's you can listen to?



xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you know me, every chance I get I'm on here here hehe
She planned to come over here to help me out with Max bless her, but think she feels a bit helpless as I sort of have everything in control 
She's now doing food shopping and most of the cooking which is nice lol 
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Make the most of it Jelly


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello mel and Stacey :0) 
Xxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope - PMA all the way, i know its easy to say, but have everything crossed for you    

hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Jelly  
Hi Gertie how are you? xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hi stacey - im good hun, being made redundant at work so at least i get the chance to become a women of leisure for a couple of mths   its only taken a year so glad its all done & dusted now, new year, new job & baby in that order, PMA all the way, hows you, still counting down the days? xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh enjoy a break then  Love the PMA I'm really trying hard with PMA this time  
Yep still counting the days although it is now only 12 days to go so not too bad   xx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all you lovely ladies    thank you so much for all your support 

Am tryin to hard to keep as positive as I can  

Stace I loooovve music of all kinds so I have been relaxing myself for hrs with my music for sure.   Its def your turn as well my love 12 days in counting    

Jelly you lucky chick shame so sweet of mil   i always imagined you to be a well organised mommy  

Sorry about work Gertie but seems you have big plans and my love that is the best medicine for any bad news…. Plans for the future.   
Sue hope your lo is doing beta  

   to the rest of our babydust brigade you guys are just FAB and I love you all loads


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies


----------



## staceyemma

It's Friday it's Friday!!!!  

My lovely boss just said... go home Stacey take the day off chill out... paid of course  
I've only been at work one hour  

I love my job  

you don't have to ask me twice!   woo hoo! happy weekend!
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahooo Stace u lucky chick  think I must send my boss ova there for some training from your boss  enjoy the longer weekend .  Hi Mel hope your well happy friday to everyone hope u all have a gr8 weekemd and pls keep all your fingers and toes and everything crossed for me   a bit stressed as this morning had a bit of brown discharge sorry tmi. And heavy cramping and running to the loo all the time  but I'm holding onto faith  its 8dp5dt and just prayin its implantation bleeding only   have fun and be good everyone


----------



## melloumaw

wishing on stars for you hope


----------



## goldbunny

everything crossed hope xx


----------



## hopepaige

OMG OMG I no you are all sleeping still but i just had to come post here this morning cause even though OTD is tues 
i was naughty and took a hpt this morning and look at pic its positive   
im shocked cant believe it   it is a clearblue digital and it says "PREGNANT 2-3" 
i used another brand one as well and 2 bright pink lines came up right away   
Could this really be it? im keeping calm but will no for sure when i do my beta on tues    

hope you are all having a great weekend. Thank you for all your msgs and support


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG!!!!! BLOOMING FANTASTIC!!!!!! On my phone so can't use smileys but oh I am!!!! I'm soooooo over the moon for you darling!!!!!!!!!

Hurrah, Hope is pregnant!!!!!!!
Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

HOPE!!!! OMG!!!!! Wahoo!!! That's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!
                                   
So so so happy for you that's made my day


----------



## rach t

Omg hope you are pregnant very big congratulations I am so so happy for iv got goosebumps all over        for hope yey how you feeling xxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

This is the year for everyone on here xxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations hope to you and your partner,so happy for you


----------



## hopepaige

thanks ladies so so much   im still in shock   ive neva had any sign of line on any hpt eva before   its always just been a definate no!
dh couldnt stop laughing at me i was like a child recieving my 1st xmas present  

i cant believe it but for it to show on 2 different kinds of tests has to mean its correct 
bring on tues to confirm it   

Rach you are so right this is gonna be THE BABYDUST BRIGADE year for us all. We all deserve to be called mommy once in our lives   

Stace your next my angel its gonna be your BFP next


----------



## rach t

Aww hope I'm so happy for yous and yes you are pregnant I was like that hard to believe but you are   xxxxx

And yes Stacey's bfp next xxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks Rach  
how are you coming along with your little miracles


----------



## staceyemma

Yes this time is my time I just know it gotta be full of positivity!!!  
Have a lovely day everyone! One week until my consultation eeeeeek!
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope OMG!!!!       Three is now officially your lucky number chicken!!!  
Sooo happy for you (I knew this would be your time my angel from SA)  
You've been a mummy in your heart for so long and now your dream is here and you're a mummy in body too!!!!
I wanna do the Bubble dance for you     
Hope is now a mummy hope is now a mummy yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!  Fantastic wonderful amazing brilliant news, Hope!!!  Trying not to blub!!!

Huge congratulations!!!!

Sue 

(not much going on here, Isabella has given me her germs!)


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Bubbles and sue   

Bubbles my biggest dream is for all us ladies to have our dreams come true   
loving the bubble dance    

shame sue i hope you get betta soon my love


----------



## goldbunny

smashing news hope- top banana! hope this is a good omen for everyone else too - good luck stacey.. xxx hugs all around....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Hope just imagine if its triplets!!  Treble trouble   !!! With Rach having twins that would be five babies this year already!!!!!      

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

OMG Bubbles    
we were actually saying today if 1 has taken whats to say all 3 havent    

  to all you fab ladies


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - massive congratulations to you & hubby, you so deserve it   


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!!! A brand new week of happy memories to be made  
Lets keep this one moving and the PMA high.
Off to a hen weekend in Liverpool on Saturday so looking forwards to that! Xxxxx
Has everyone had a good weekend? Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin everyone thanks so much Gertie.  Yes thanks Bubbles I had a FAB weekend hehehe u r gonna have to promise to have a drink for me on sat  .


----------



## goldbunny

still trying to pack away the christmas decorations! just going so slowly.. i was so happy when i put them up and so sad when i took them down...scared i think that if i pack them away i won't ever want to get them out again.


----------



## staceyemma

Goood Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
how are we all?  

GB- I hated taking down the xmas decorations everything looked so bare  
bubble  
Jelly Hope you are ok  

On cloud nine still hope?     xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

One week today I'll be IN THE LISTER CLINIC having my pelvic ultrasound scan! oh joy  
Knickers off   time for the dildo cam    

Its almost 12 months since my last cycle


----------



## hopepaige

Hey stace yeah I am def. Took another hpt test this am and nothing has changed   so will be goin for my bloods at 8am tomorrow and just hope and pray all still looks good  .  1 more week for u stace  .  I'm super excited for u my angel like u can't believe


----------



## staceyemma

I'm SO happy for you Hope darling  
Be interesting to see what your HCG is. Imagine if you have triplets in there! Have you got the room at your house?  

I know can't wait....I'm super duper excited!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Yeah those levels will give me a good idea eeeek yip will havve space but shew it will be hectic  .    This stace is your time for sure


----------



## staceyemma

Anything you did different this time Hope? xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace the 1 thing I did do different this time was I took 1x  asprin daily  which my clinic recommended. Neva took it on both my 1st and 2nd cycles. Otherwise my normal multivitamins, cut out caffeinne, alcohole and just tried to eat healthy. I googled asprin for ivf and seems like it has been very effective for a lot of ladies. I'm nnot sayin its the reason


----------



## staceyemma

How much aspirin did you take Hope? xxxx
I haven't had an alocoholic drink for a while now  
Think my last drink was when I found out my sister was having twins


----------



## hopepaige

Stace I took just 1x25mg per day.  I want to tell u somethin this is a sign  your sister found out she is having twins? Well in january my sil also found out she is pregs with twins  so u no what its our turn now


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Hope it is our time!  
1 x 25 mg per day ...was that all the way through and are you still taking it now?
P.S I love ur pic of the test it makes me SMILE  
xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Yes from the 1st day I started with my tabs but remember I neva had EC so maybe ask them next week? R u takin a multi vitamin and folic acid yet? When we decied at the beginning of jan we were gonna start again I start taking a preg multi vit before the cycle even started.  Yip I'm still takin now but will see tomorrow what I have to stop and what I have to continue with??    My 1st positive preg test eva   my favourite photo right now  hehe


----------



## staceyemma

I agree best photo ever   

I've been on pregnacare conception vitamins for well... what feels like forever   they have folic acid in too


----------



## goldbunny

had my blood test they are testing
thyroid
full blood count
clotting
anti-nuclear antibodies
glucose


Anyone know what 'full blood count' means? I asked for vitamin D to be tested but i wonder if they aren't doing it, or if it is something that comes under the heading 'Full blood count'. Also going to have to find out what anti-nuclear antibodies are cause i have no idea. 

No idea how long the results will take guess i will phone them in a few days and ask.
Brr it's cold and damp here - my car wouldn't start so i had to run to the GP surgery!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey my lovely, it WILL be you next  
Hope, over the moon for you  
Gb, glad you having all tests done. I would recommend 'extra' vit d. Apparently really important according to midwives (for getting pregnant and maintaining pregnancy) 

Just a quick one from me, 9pm here, quality time with my man while little bub sleeping   
Max started smiling ALOT!! Sooooo lovely!!!  Bless him. 

Hello to all my lovely ladies, have a great day      
Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly my angel that is so special beautiful Max smiling away so happy  enjoy your time with your man .    Gb true what jelly says I hear vit d is very important and all the other test will def give u answers  no test is eva in vain  good luck keep us updated on results. Apparently that is one of reasons for asprin it helps to thin the blood out


----------



## lou-lou12

Hope I am sooooooo pleased for you..... This is amazing news       

Hello everyone else


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Get us and our swinging little thread! all aboard the train too babyville!  

Here's to hoping that everyone acheives their dreams this year, and that only happiness is left for all, Rach and Hope you ahve got us all off too a good start!! 

Goldbunny - Good on you for having some tests, hopefully they will give you either answers or at least peace of mind that all is ready for you to try again   you've been so brave and so deserve your dream hun  

Hope - I think there's more than one in there (your tummy tum tum) 

Lou - LOVE pic of wee man in there!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gertie - Hey chicken big hugs and happy thoughts! xxxx

Jelly - Love hearing about Max, I just know he's got a gorgeous smile! hope all's still V good with the new life in Oz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wrak - Hope you feel better soon xxxx Big bubble healing hugs    

Willow/Rome/Amy et al - Hope you're all super duper xxxxxxxxxxx

Stacey - I told you last night and I'm telling you again Old Lady Bubble sensing babies in the making  

Mel - Hope you're all good the girls and man are well and that saving is going well so you'll soon be sharing your journey here with us crazy ladies!!


----------



## goldbunny

thank you bubble - it's good to have you back on board, we missed you! hope you get your dream this year too xx


----------



## lou-lou12

2013 is deffo our year ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just happy to be back with my Babydust Brigade!!! We're so awesome we should have our own documentary let alone thread!!


----------



## hopepaige

thanks lou my darling,    not long now before your wee one arrives into your arms   you must be getting so exctited.
thinkin of you often. thanks for my msg 

Bubbles i think we can make you PRESIDENT of the babydust brigade   cause you neva fail to leave smiles on all our diles any time day or night     
GB holding thumbs for all those tests my love   
Stace the countdown begins 6 5 4 3 2 1 big day   
Stu how are you feeling love? hopin you and lo are getting beta quickly 
jelly and gorgeous baby max    just love those smiles he is gorgeous my love 
mel hope your still doing good?
anywone heard how rome is getting on ??
Rach howz the wee ones doing inside the tum tum
Gertie whats happening with you my angel?

Just wanted to thank you all for all your lovely msgs and support you have all made me feel so special   love you all lots and lots.


----------



## rach t

Hiya how is everyone xxxx

Hope I still carnt believe your goin to be a mammy so so happy      how you feeling xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

such wonderful positive mood now the brigade is back together.
im afraid im going to let the run of luck down for 2013, but i will get there,we're just not getting there as soon as i'd hoped lol. saving is a nightmare,with both cars playing up in turn i dont know when we'll ever get past 0 
wishing you all well love to everyone
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning  

good luck for your blood test Hope  

Mel I know the exact feeling its hard to save when you need money to live and lets face it things are getting pretty expensive.   my car is in for MOT tomorrow I just hope it passes   we need it to get to London and back  

 I'm know I'm so lucky to have won this free cycle


----------



## rach t

Good luck for blood test hope xxxx

Everyone else hi hope all is well xxx


----------



## rach t

And everything is money money money I need a bigger house new car some new furniture ect baby stuff and this is with never ending bills xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

well only 2 days left at work, soooooooooo looking forward to the rest  

hope good luck today with the blood tests, yes diffo think when it comes to scan date there will be more than one there. 

Lou - my darling loving the scan pic  

Rach - hows you, hope your ok

Bubble - it is soooo good to have you back, really missed ya  

GB - i am having all the blood, NK cells testing & Karyotyping tests done before we look into any more tx, so you go for it hun, its better to have peace of mind 

stacey - not long now woo hoo diffo your turn next,

hello to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

good morning all my babydust brigade special ladies   well i can officially say that i am pregnat   my bloods have come back to confirm it and i have a beta of 436 : ) . i will have bloods done in 1weeks time again and then a scan in 2weeks time. oh my gosh im still in shock but it feels so much more real now i cant actually believe it   i cant thank u all enough for all your love and support and my biggest wish for u all is to feel like i do today like it really has been all worth it and trust me i no about finances all 3 of our cycles have been self funded so i no but pls just dont give up


----------



## goldbunny

fab news hope, great HCG score!


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooooh, congratulations again, Hope!  My money is on another set of Babydust twins!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thats great news Hope so happy for you   xx


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope - that is fantastic news !!!!!!!! looking forward to seeing the scans xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so happy for you hope


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, great news!!!!!     I'm thinking twins    

Hello to all   

Xxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

jelly - love the photo, its about time!!!! xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lol, thanks gertie


----------



## melloumaw

hello there beautiful max


----------



## hopepaige

thanks everyone for all your msgs  

welcome little Max to the babydust brigade    jelly he is gorgeous  

Jelly u sound like my dh now he recons its twins   or   i dunno    actually ill be happy with 1, 2 or 3   
my dream to be a mommy is on the right track so far

GB good luck with your test results. let us no what the outcome is


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks girlies   he's just such a good little boy! Been so lucky, never really cries   but still wakes once a night, need to try and get rid of that   hehe

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Hope big congratulations again and high hcg numbers defo more than one there I think too xxx

Jelly max is gorgeous how you all getting on xxx

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!                    HOPE I'M LOVING THAT NUMBER!!!!! 

436 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                           

Bubble wants to see a scan pic!!!! I do I do I do!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxx

All my other sisters from another mister, proof our dreams just a little bit of courage and a sprinkling of belief away, we just got to keep on trying!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey.........5 SLEEPS!!


----------



## staceyemma

Hooray 5 sleeps     
Super duper excited


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So you should be chicken xxxx

Gertie/Gb - Do you knoe how long you'll have to wait for your results? xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace monday my love is the 1st day of the rest of your life.   cabt wait  .        sweet bubbles how are u keeping my angel ?? U will be getting your pic on the 12 march our 1st scan  .  Can't believe I'm talking pregnancy talk  hehe  gb any test info yet?  sue how r u and your wee one doin? hope your getting beta real real soon    gertie love when r your tests scheduelled for      rach how r u and your bump doin? Is your lo excitied to be getting brothers or sisters?  Lou lou any news from u my angel Of course max and jelly.   and Mel hello love


----------



## staceyemma

I'm feeling really positive this time   
Love u all ladies xxx


----------



## hopepaige

all the paositivity ana love just for u Stace


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Hope the lotto or something comes through for you! and you could never let the run down of 2013! We bloody love and need you here! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you Hope thats lovely


----------



## Gertie5050

hello lovely ladies,

Hope - mummy to be, most of my tests are back, got my NK cells biopsy on Fri, its supposed to hurt  but no pain no gain. then just karyotyping which still waiting for doc to do, so will see, in no rush really just going to enjoy chillin for a couple of mths without the stress and hassle of work. Loving my accupuncture as well. cant wait to see scan pic,1,2,3 

Stacey - not long now until your wonderful journey to being a mummy begins.

Bubble - hows you hun, will have to come and see you now im a lady of leisure for a couple of months  

ladies remember never give up. we will all get what we want!!!!!!  

xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Damn right we will Gertie!   
One day soon we'll all be there


----------



## hopepaige

ABSOLUTELY girls  
I neva gave up and even though i still have a long road to travel i no that im definately on the right path so its just go go go now   
how were all your results Gertie?? yeah the pain we go thru is just terrible but let me tell you its all worth it in the end  

The more relaxed you are the beta for you physically and mentally  ( easier said than done i no   )  my clinic has actually said to me that they think part of my reason for it working this time was cause they could see i was far more relaxed and calm compared to the last 2 times.  
Relax at home ( lucky girl    ) and put YOU 1st. What embie wouldnt want to snuggle into a relaxed and chilled out mommy


----------



## staceyemma

Time to be chillin Stace   

I am more relaxed than last time but mainly because theres no worries of will I have enough to share this time... 
That in itself takes a massive load off my shoulders. cAn't beleive I get to keep all my eggs  

Looking forward to meeting my consultant heard he is lovely   the Lister Ladies call him Dr McDreamy lol


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - yes it must be less stressful this time for you, which is the best way to be. 

hope - you are on a lovely journey now, enjoy it all!!!

xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - Would LOVE a visit chick I have every Tuesday off would happily collect you at either train station near by (depending which is cheaper for you) and of course always free at Le Weekends   

Stace - Dr McDreamy lol, hubby might get jealous    

Hope - You really are beautifull inside and out chick thos embie are going to be sooooo spoilt (in the best way) 

AFM enjoying some time with hubby at the mo, starting some accupuncture end of March see if its the 'chill pill' so many ladies swear it to be   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, you will LOVE it   soooo relaxing  

Hello lovely ladies, hope you all have a great day. 
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

oh bubbles that just sounds fab my chickie  
you  and dh enjoy each other and you see this accupuncture as your 1st step on your next journey.   only positivity can come from it  

Stace dr Mcdreamy well well well   he is there to make all your dreams come true    

  to everyone


----------



## staceyemma

Hope  
He better had make my dreams come true  
Xxx
Hope you have a lovely evening all xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies! 
Hope all's thursdaytastic  !
Half day for me tomorrow my gorgeous hubby has booked a half day too so we can just chill alone together, been a bit anxious this week so looking forward to some time just watching old films cuddled up with the world shut away  

Quite looking forward to acupuncture ( never thought I happily pay £50 to have needles stuck in me lol ) 
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning lovelies,
hope your all well, its nearly the weekend yay 
enjoy time with your man tomoz bubbles


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies  

Bubble hope you have a lovely time with hubby snuggled up  
Mel can't wait for it to be the weekend  

My car went throught its MOT with flying colours last night (phew!)My little fiat punto (Patrick) has lots of miles to do with our trips coming up  

xxx


----------



## melloumaw

one more worry sorted stacey


----------



## goldbunny

well done patrick


----------



## goldbunny

my car has a flat battery waiting for dh to be not working and here long enough to jump-start her.

right now he's out at work and i'm still in bed... i am accompanied by four feather pillows, a V-shaped foam pillow, a teddy bear, a furry fleece blanket, an old crochetted blanket, my thin feather duvet, DH's thin synthetic duvet, a sleep mask, this touchpad i'm typing on, and my tortoiseshell cat. 



's cosy for sure! not convinced i will be able to get up today.


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Sue is jealous of GB*

Congratulations Patrick!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

that sounds soooooooooooooo inviting gb, think we're all coming round to join you lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am snuggling under my duvet as soon as DH gets home, going to catch up on some sleep!!! 

Sue


----------



## Gertie5050

good morning ladies,

happy thursday, last day at work today, woo hoo looking forward to being a lady of leisure for a couple of mths  

hope everyone is ok

Stacey - glad patrick passed his MOT, one less thing to worry about 

GB - sooooo jealous

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm dreaming of thick blankets, wrapping up warm....    so sick of this heat   want blankets,thick jumpers, fires, red wine,hot chocolate ......... Gb, envy you!  

Gertie,hurrah, I been lady  of leisure for nearly 3years now and love it! Enjoy  

Hello lovely ladies  

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all hope all is well 4 sleeps Stacey   xxx

Got my appointment for scan next thurs xxx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly you_ did _ look at a map when they said you were moving to Oz, right?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe yes gb  
I love the sun, Love the heat, but when it's been +40 for what feels like forever, it can start getting a little bit much  

Rach, ohhhh scan time  

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin all you gorgeous ladies  

I feel more alive today   oh my gosh our moblie network was down for almost the whole day yesterday, amazing how lost you feel without communication to the rest of the world   hehe
anyway its weekend ladies and im so happy to finally have a weekend with no plans just to chill and take it easy.

Bubbles sounds absolutely fab for you and dh    enjoy your weekend   nothing beta than alone time   

Jelly i feel your pain love, this heat is driving me    i fall into the swimming pool every afternoon as soon as i get home  at least its march so winter is in the horizon for the southern hemisphere   

Rach bring on next thursday chick    cant wait to hear how your wee ones are doing and will def need a pic soon hey   

Stace my darling 3 more sleeps to go     have a chilled weekend and bring on monday new day, new week, new start    

GB and sue that sounds so lovely would love to just chill under a nice warm blanket  here we just sleep on top of the duvet its so bladey hot  
GB any news on your tests my love 

Gertie enjoy the "U" time  lady of leisure    
Any those tests of yours as well??   

Hi Mel hope you and your girls are all well  

AFM well now that the 2ww is ova another 2ww starts for my scan which seems to be going even slower and slower. Bring on the 12th  
going for hcg tests again on tuesday   for good news. Otherwise just going to put my feet up and relax this weekend   

Hope you all have a fab fab weekend and next week is gonna be a new exciting week on our babydust brigade with Rach's scan, stacey appointment and im sure lots lots more


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
happy saint davids day to any of you who are welsh
happy friday
morning hope we're all good thanks
roll on scan day honey


----------



## staceyemma

Good Morning lovely ladies  

Wish we had a bit more warmth here in the UK ..about 26 degress with sunshine would be nice  
I just had my gas and electric bill for the past few months


----------



## melloumaw

did you drop through the floor stacey lol


----------



## staceyemma

Yep  
It costs so much   
How are you Mel?


----------



## melloumaw

not bad honey, still waiting for that lotto win lol


----------



## staceyemma

I need to play the lotto but I give up because I never win       lol


----------



## melloumaw

just put 5 thunderball on a week and write in a book when we win,we did it on euro over a year but didnt get much back,so this year we're changing to thunderball so we'll see what happens


----------



## goldbunny

i gave up buying lotto tickets and started buying those little lego men that come in a sealed wrapper so you don't know what you're getting. *Prize Every Time* ! it's much better. yeah so i won't win but i'm getting a nice collection and the worst that can happen is you get two the same. This weeks lego man is a little judge, last week i got a plumber.


----------



## melloumaw

lol gb


----------



## staceyemma

I want a little lego man


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone have a nice weekend it's my birthday 2moro at work then goin for a meal with family xxx

I tried to upload a pic on here of last scan but don't no how to change it hacxxx


----------



## melloumaw

in profile, forum profile. on the right choose file and upload from your desktop


----------



## rach t

Yeah but it wont change it xx


----------



## melloumaw

once you select the image scroll to the bottom of the page and save selection


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies  

Hope your all having a great weekend and having fun  

Stace this is just a quick msg to wish you all the best for your appointment tomorrow 
Day 1 of the start of your new adventure  this is gonna be your time my angel keep positive  
have a safe trip and will be patiently waiting for you news  

Everyone else hope you all have a great week ahead


----------



## melloumaw

lots of luck for tomoz stacey thinking of you


----------



## rach t

Stacey good luck for 2moro xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies I'm sooooo excited  
Hopefully will have lots of news tomorrow  

Big hugs and Kisses to you all xxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck stacey


----------



## melloumaw

dont know if this is of any use to you ladies,but its a bit far for me to travel to so no point me emailing
http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/patient-info/research

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

lol interesting, but i am excluded on three of their criteria- old age, low amh and 2 previous cycles...


----------



## melloumaw

what a shame gb


----------



## Gertie5050

stacey - good luck for today   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies thank you for your well wishes they mean the world to me!  

My appointment went well today the lister clinic is absolutely stunning very posh  
The staff are amazing.
I had my pelvic ultrasound which was good ovaries etc still looking lovely and a good follicle count.

Anyway... This time I will be down regging with nasal spray and stimming with Gonal f 150 a day.
Last time I had menopur. They will be regularly monitoring bloods and scans to make sure I don't ovulate early this time too.
The consultant was fab so organised so kind and says we have a fantastic chance as I'm young and have a good Amh.
He then went on to ask when my next day 21 was and its tomorow so I start down regging tomorrow  egg collection will be about 26th march!! 

I have all my drugs too  
Most of all I have new hope and I'm feeling good xxx


----------



## melloumaw

so very happy for you sweetie
told you its your time
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel  
Completely overwhelmed right now  
Need to keep Positive now  
Not too keen on the thought of the nasal spray


----------



## Jelly.B

GO STACEY GO STACEY   

 

Xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Stacey that is fab news yes this is your turn and starting 2moro that's great good luck for 1st day iv been waiting all day on your news so happy for you and dh xxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo Stace go girl go girl    this is your time your wait is ova tomorrow is the big day. Behind u 100% love


----------



## Wraakgodin

WOW!!!  Fantastic news Stacey!!!  I will have everything crossed for you!

                     

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly lol   love u loads u already know that tho    
Thank you Sue, feeling very emotional tonight, excited and so very grateful to have the backing of the best girls on FF
Rach thanks darling its felt like forever waiting for this but as they say good things come to those who wait  
Hope darling thanks! Has it sunk in properly yet that u r preggers?
I'll be joining u soon!


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,hope your all well, stacey just read your last diary entry,very positive sweetie,good luck to you.
afm went doctors yesterday for pain in my left side most of the time but worst on the run up to my period,doubled over and in pain 2 days prior,so tummy exam back door exam,and back in a week, when i've finished my period,she said the tender area is not what she was expecting to find   she is also sending me for an ultrasound,as i told her i want to know everything is ok in there before we shell out on ivf,she has said she will do any exams swabs etc that i think i'll need .....thank you lovely doctor lady


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin lovely ladies.    wow so much exciting things happening here at the moment its just awesome  . Stace read your diary love and wow it just sounds so wonderful am so so excitied for u and no this time its yours, u r so much clamer than I remember u the last time that for definate .  Mel I'm so so sorry love for this pain your goin thru  let's hope they can come to a solution and get your body perfect for when u r ready  havin a good doctor who u r happy with is the 1st step .  Sue how are and lo doin? Hope your both much beta.    jelly my love how r u and little Max? Think of u often  . Rach not long now hey 2more sleeps till your next scan.    lou lou not sure where u r but hope your ok my love almost D day.   everyone else, gb, bubbles, gertie.     afm gone for my nxt bloods today so just hope my beta levels r looking good. Feelin even more scared than I did before otd.   they have tripped like they should.


----------



## staceyemma

Hope everything will be fine   those HCG numbers will be super high  
Morning mel big hugs   hope you are ok better to be checked out so your body has the best chance.
yes I am feeling super positive this time xx this time I'm just gonna go for it!!!


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for super high numbers hope


----------



## hopepaige

Well just got the call.  .  . Eeeek 19dp5dt hcg 6800 was 436 @12dp5dt so they r very happy all looking good. Got my scan still nxt tues.


----------



## goldbunny

great news hope


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Gb how r u keeping love? Any news on your test results?


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I'm still thinking twins  
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Me too, Jelly!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, how you doing?? 
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Eeeeek yip they r a bit high    hehe.      Sue r u and lo beta.    jelly how is little max and jis mummy doin


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, we are all very good thank you. A bit cooler here now so feel much better hehe
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i am going slightly bonkers. 
   
here's the thing. Technically i am on a natural 2ww. I think i ovulated, we did the necessary... 
Of course the chance of my falling pregnant naturally is microscopic since i have been trying around 20 years on and off... 

But of course that was 20 odd years of every month believing that 'this time it must have worked'...

Doing IVF was a welcome relief from that cycle of hope and despair...at least we were taking control of the situation.. of course now i'm back in that old pattern again and it is not comfortable. 

I have no symptoms, other than a little bloating which could easily be one of many many things. 

I am so desperate to pee on a stick you wouldn't believe, but, if i do and it's negative i will be crushed, whereas if i don't, i can hang on a few more days (waiting for the witch AF) living in the vague belief that it would, somehow be possible for me to be pregnant again. 

I'm driving myself completely insane      
I want to speed time up so i can get AF or test but then again i want to slow it down so i can hang on to hoping.. I'm going to be heartbroken if i'm (as is most likely) not preg, so it's not sensible for me to test since then i'll get nothing done. 

Somehow i need to keep really, really busy til AF shows... and try just not to think about it all at all. 

Docs again friday see what the blood tests turned up. still haven't plucked up the clinic-phoning courage, partly because of wanting so desperately to be able to call and say 'don't need you, got pregnant by myself'.. *sigh*   trouble is if i wait til AF shows i'll be all miserable and then they'll think i'm not ready to go again. I'm So Scared that i might have run out of eggs in the meantime. 

I think this is worse than the actual 2ww.. 
hope you're all havign a good day. 
i'm filing old bank statements! what joy!


----------



## goldbunny

i've even resorted to peeing on ovulation tests because i can tell myself that they'd show up if i was preg but that when they don't, i can convince myself it's because they aren't a pregnancy test. How mad is that!


----------



## goldbunny

i just really miss spot this week on account of all the 'mother's day' malarky going on. *sigh*.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh gb,


----------



## hopepaige

oh GB my love    i wish i could take all your pain away. 
this journey is so so difficult but your determination and courage to keep goin is what you need to hold onto.

you do what you feel is right and come chat here wheneva you feel u need to


----------



## melloumaw

definitely multiples hope lol
GB this sounds weird but i was thinking of you,and i could have sworn you messaged that you had a BFP, man thats freaky must have been a daydream


----------



## goldbunny

oh PLEASE let that be an omen!!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

i wish to the stars and mother nature that it is for you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

LADIES!!      

Bubble is back and brimming with positivity after a weekend away with the girlies! (even if my liver may be a little squiffyfied  ) 

Hope - Those numbers tell me a lil summit summit      Can't wait to see your lil babs all snuggled in for that scan pic on Tuesday!!

Mel - Big loves to you chick, you always know how to keep the PMA flag flying high, hope you man and the girls and boys are good, big fuss to the kitties too xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Stace - Get you and those ovaries of fire! time to put a bun in that lovely oven to cook for the next 9 months!! I am sending telepathic orders to your ovaries to get going BIG TIME!! xxxx

Jelly - Love you lots chick and that piccie of Max makes me smile everytime I log on   loved the one of him smiling under his plaything though! that one is my fave hee hee xxxx

Goldbunny - Chickalicken I am sending you big hugs, although I've never lost I know Spot will always be with mummybunny, and hopefully soon from a little perch in the stars Spot will send you the strength and luck to acheive your dreams and have a healthy happy little brother or sister for him, till then we're all here and day by day your wait can only be getting shorter xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Gertie/Wrak/Rome et al Big bubble loves to you all.

AFM I am now off to spend the week recovering from my antics and getting back on the healthy train lol  
I MUST I MUST I MUST swap cream cakes for brocoli and chocolate for celery....... else the only pregers thing about me will be the SIZE of mount Bubble xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble - you sound rather bubbly! You can send the cream cakes here!!! 

GB - sending you a top up of hugs. I didn't even realise it was mother's day coming up as it is a different date over here. Good luck Friday, I just wish I could wave a magic wand and take away your pain. 

Jelly - can´t remember if I have mentioned that Max is a little cutie! Glad the temperature has dropped - you are heading towards winter now! 

Hope - love those numbers!!!

Mel - I hope they find out what is causing your pain. Sounds like you have a lovely doctor there.

Stacey - more             

Rach - how are you feeling?

Gertie and Rome - hello!!!!!

Hope I haven´t forgotten anyone! 

Thanks for asking how we are. Me and Isabella are still coughing, she is sleeping on a mattress on the floor in our room, she seems to take come comfort from being close to us, and we don't have to keep getting out of bed when she wakes up! Poor DH has stereo coughing and none of us are getting a good nights sleep. Hopefully it will all clear up soon!

Not much going on here apart from that, a lovely sunny day today, summer spring is on its way!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

4.30 am sleepy haze decided to do proper POAS sadly BFN *sigh* hardly surprising, (watches glimmer of hope sail by into the night) wish DH would phone clinic i really don't want to even though i know i should.

morning folks. afternoon max an jb.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning GB, sending you a huge huge cyberhug.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

so sorry gb


----------



## hopepaige

gb


----------



## staceyemma

GB   it's so dissappointing I know   the amount of tests I've pee'd on....
for that small moment you believe and wish and hope it'll be positive... the squinting of your eyes trying to see if you can make out a second line.. 

Big hugs  
xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, wish I could make it all better and easier for you    
Xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning ladies,

where has the sun gone  

GB - big hugs to you, please try and be kind to yourself, it does get easier, take it from someone who knows.  

Hope - has it sank in yet that your going to be a mummy  

sue - sorry to hear you and isabella still poorly, hope you get better soon - big hugs to you both  

Stacey - how is the DR going, one day closer to your dream

Jelly - hope you and max are ok

Bubble - you cant beat  girlie time, lots of drinking, eating and laughing, glad you had a good time, even if your liver doesnt agree lol 

Rach - hope you & twins ok

AFM - meeting up with the lovely Becky & albert today, cant wait to have a munch of albert, he is such a cutie  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

gertie please pass on virtual auntie hugs from me


----------



## melloumaw

for all us ladies to reflect upon
taken from shamrocks diary taken from another thread

I Will Be A Wonderful Mother


There are women who become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss,
and though they are good mothers and love their children,
I know that I will be better.

I will be better not because of genetics or money or because I have read more books,
but because I have struggled and toiled for this child.

I have longed and waited.

I have cried and prayed.

I have endured and planned over and over again.

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams.

I will notice everything about my child.

I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore, and discover.

I will marvel at this miracle every day for the rest of my life.

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold, and feed her and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, do another injection or cry tears of a broken dream.

My dream will be crying for me.

I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child.

I will not be careless with my love. I will be a better mother for all that I have endured.

I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbour, friend, and sister because I have known pain.

I know disillusionment, as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tried by fire and hell that many never face, yet given time, I stood tall.

I have prevailed.

I have succeeded.

I have won.

So now, when others hurt around me, I do not run from their pain in order to save myself discomfort.

I see it, mourn it, and join them in theirs.

I listen.

And even though I cannot make it better, I can make it less lonely.

I have learned the immense power of another hand holding tight to mine, of other eyes that moisten as they learn to accept the harsh truth when life is beyond hard.

I have learned a compassion that only comes by walking in those shoes.

I have learned to appreciate life.

Yes, I will be a wonderful mother.


----------



## hopepaige

Mornin ladies.  Mel that was beautiful I must say its so so true. May alll our dreams come true.    how r u doin today GB hope your keeping strong and no we r all here for u .  Gertie how is little Albert and our lovely Becky doin.   Stace so howz it goin my love. Day 2 here we go . Everyone hope your all well .  Just want to send Rach a big and lots of   for your  scan today  we want a piccie hey .


----------



## rach t

Thanks hope how are you my lovely or preggie lady xxxx

Everyone else hope all is well will pop on later wen have more time xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck sweetie


----------



## staceyemma

Cant wait to hear your news later Rach  
Morning ladies


----------



## Gertie5050

Good Morning Ladies,

rach - good luck for today

albert is just great, he is sooo good and such a happy baby, he is a credit to our Becky & Nik.  

hope everyone else is ok

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

did you have a nice time then gertie?


----------



## Gertie5050

hi mel, yes had a really fab time, had lots of munch/cuddles time with Bertie and Becky has taken to motherhood so well, which is so lovley to see. hows you hun xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - Hope you gave him an extra much from me!! Can't wait to see you now I'm like an excited child haha  xxxxx

Goldbunny- If you cant phone the clinic maybe try email? thats how I started this time was easier than a phone call xxxx

Stacey - Thinking of you and your lovely hubby lots so exciting!! (before this tx/site I'd never really thought about my own ovaries let alone spent so much time wishing happy things for other peoples little eggie mines     ) xxxx

Mel - You always have such wise words (sourced from wise places) you really do make me feel uplifted with every post, I hope oneday to be half the mother every word and kindess you show prooves you are! you have some very lucky children/step kids xxxxxxx

RACH SCAN DAY!!!!!!!!!!!                                                            Who wants to see the babies? Bubble wants to see the babies !!  

Hope - Give tummy a gentle stroke fom me and tell those little happy hitch hikers Aunty Bubble can't wait to find out how many of them are hiding in there! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wrak - Hope you managed to get a good nights sleep despite you and little ones coughs and wheezes! duvet day with a dvd me suggests xxxxxxx

AFM - Having a step forward now the old noggin is more back on track (well I'll never be normal   ) Having a giggery poke in the old womb room on May 10th see what lurks inside and if it's being unfriendly or not. Hope it doesn't hurt to much but figure it cant be as painfull as that first ec lol !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles well done you, for getting back to where you need to be, 
if they do find anything untoward's at least it can be sorted out ready to make that womb hospitable to your little embies.
im going to talk the doctor about getting my tubes untied even though we will still have icsi,
i was mentally bullied into the sterilisation and never had counselling i was only 24 too, and just had a prem baby i feel like my ex still has a hold over my future if that makes sense, i feel by getting them sorted i can get rid of him,dont know if its just me being a donut tho,the worst the doc can say is no


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Good on you! a question asked is ALWAYS a step in the right direction, even if it is a no, you'll know more about what your path forwards might be and we are ALL behind you all the way  

When are you seeing doc? I shall have everything crossed
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Rach thinking of you today  

I'm off to Margaret river tomoz for the weekend, wedding, really looking forward to it   nice hotel, yummy food and drink hehe.   so will wish you all a happy weekend now  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

OOOh have a fab time Jelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps have a vino for me! I'm going to be a good Bubble now, first time back at the gym tonight no more excuses lol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Ladies im luuuuvvving the positivity here right now    

Bubbles my love im soooooooooooooooooo excited to see your got some plans     
i have neva had ec before so cant speak for that but the hysterscope is not painfull at all my love. A quick and easy procedure and before
you no its ova, a bit uncomfortable but not painfull at all my love so you just relax and see it as step NO 1 WAHOOOOO    
soooo excited i cant tell you im gonna be here for you all the way my love 

Rach we are all patiently waiting the news on your wee ones    cant wait and hopin for a piccie  

Mel thats also just sounds soooooo positive im super happy, you are the patient you have the right to ask any question my love    answers are always the 1st step of your plan   

Stacey how is our CYCLE    chickie doing? day 2 almost ova already hey love  

GB how are you my love    hope you and dh are taking it easy and take care of yourself i no its so so difficult   

Sue hope you and wee one are doing beta  

Jelly have a fab long weekend and you are gonna have to have lots of extra wine looks like for all your chickes here   

Gertie so happy to hear your doin well and sends lots of love to Becky when you see her again  

Lou lou where are you chickie?? its almost time   

afm well still so overwhelmed that is has finally worked still so hard to believe.   I think it will sink in much more on tuesday when we actually see the scan   cant wait but in the meantime im dealing with these sore boobs   and im so so hungry all the time    and seem to run to pee allllllll the time    otherwise work is keeping me busy till next week so yeah


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - A wise South African Lady once said to me goodthings come to those who wait! How very wise she was   and sometimes maybe even in multiples lol, I will be glad to start 'investigations' for now that will do, I need to be on certain drugs for a few months prior to any ivf to help tx work meteformin again and levothyroxine too soo will be a little while for much else yet xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

have a great time jelly,
hope you've got more of it to come sweetie lol
bubbles im at docs monday half 2 will update


----------



## staceyemma

Hope today is day 3 of me downregging  
So excited for your scan!  

Mel so sorry to hear you had a bad time in the past  
I think it's worth asking about your tubes definitely  

Jelly hope you have a lovely weekend darlin!  

Bubble love you loads chicky


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone scan was great both doing good xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

fab news rach x


----------



## Gertie5050

rach - thats fab news   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

ecellent new rach thats what we need to hear
stacey,if it wasnt for the past i wouldnt be where i am now


----------



## hopepaige

fab news Rach    

mel will be thinking of you on monday my angel, that you can have a plan by the end of it   

Bubbles     step 1 

Stace just so excited for you   

 to everyone


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach,
     

Fab news my darling 
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

so frustrated as drs appt disastrous due to them not telling me anything because their computer system had gone down. they couldn't even make me a new appointment. Been worrying about going all week and now i just feel hopeless. that's another weekend of worry for me then! 



woe is me alack, alas, for in self-pity i drown, like a camel in a mirage in the endless desert, sinking into despair, oh woe, oh woe, oh thrice woe...

(is famed for her despondant poetry)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - OOopsy daisy chick! technology is famed for being crap when you actually need it!       Hopefully you can get in Monday and the answers will be waiting on a bright and working screen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM day 15 of meteformin and the tummy is feeling it... *rushes to loo with comical grimmace*


----------



## goldbunny

so i just got a letter with my smear test result -bricking it a bit about opening it but thankfully 'appeared normal' thank god for that that would have been the last thing i needed right now, at least i can take that off the worry list! i'd been concerned that if they found anything it might delay IVF - though i figured if there'd been anything seriously wrong someone would have noticed during the IVF process... 

just made some home-made-bakefromfridgedough-rolls quite nice really. I like them with sesame seeds on.


----------



## Gertie5050

Good afternoon ladies,

hope everyone is well.

Its international ladies day - see us ladies have a day all for ourselves, think it should be a day when we recieve presents from our other halfs   

what has everyone got planned for the weekend? 

GB - glad smear test was ok, one less thing to worry about

Bubble - poorly tummy, well if its good enough for the queen its good enough for our bubble lol  


xxxxxxx
xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

ladies day, well how nice. Ought one to be wearing a hat? 

sorely tempted to take myself off to IKEA for the afternoon since i need some exercise and the weather is just terrible. at least that is somewhere you can walk around indoors.. for miles and miles... it's that or brave the damp..


----------



## Gertie5050

GB  - the weather is pants, i was going to go out today after i finished the house work, but decided to stay in, as would mean walking (as i dont drive) or get a taxi, but thought nothing i really need, so will wait until 2mrw, where is the good weather we had at the beginning of the week, they says its supoosed to snow on sunday  

xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending lots of friday love to you all,
just come across this site and seriously thinking it may be a future option with costs etc, if your entitled to nhs you may even be able to reclaim the costs, it will be approx £1000 less than uk for us including flights and accomodation


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Stacy did some cracking amazing research into foreign clinics with high high sucess rates but low costs. I'm 100% sure she'd be happy to share the info with you xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Did someone say my name  

Best clinics I found were clinic Dogus in cyprus 
I recommend this clinic to a girl on here and she's pregnant now they have really good success rates 
Reprofit in Czech republic (cheap flights)


I can forward you the emails with lots of info I had from them if you pm me your email address xxx


----------



## melloumaw

cheers my lovelies
how are you doing bubbles just realised the name change lol
stacey hows downregging going


----------



## staceyemma

Down Reg is going fine mel no major side effects yet  
A bit tired  
Hearing hubby call my name he says he hasn't called me   and hearing the car miaowing when he's not even in the house    
So not too bad! Lol


----------



## melloumaw

thats me normally lol what will i be like


----------



## staceyemma

mel it may turn you normal you never know it may have the opposite effect  
Hee Hee
Just had to get up early.. On a Saturday to do my sniffs.
Hubby's flat out asleep next to me all snug and warm ahhh  
Happy weekend


----------



## melloumaw

thats sounds about right stacey, i drink coffee to make me sleep lol


----------



## staceyemma

Lol  
Maybe you'll start laying eggs whilst on the injections instead of growing them  
Did you get both of my emails. Looks like I replied to those clinics instead of just forwarding them to you. Sure they went to you too  
These drugs   lol


----------



## melloumaw

yeah i got them ta


----------



## rach t

Hiya everyone how are you all doing xx

Hope so excited to see how many is there 2moro xxx


----------



## melloumaw

just got back from doctors, nothing obvious from internal but she's sending me for an ultrasound to double  check,also done swabs to make sure no infections etc,but said she doesn't feel there is.
asked re reversal she says highly unlikely but she has messaged the practice head to double check
hope good luck with scan tomoz,
jelly how was the weekend
hello everyone hope your all well


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Loving the fact you are getting some answers and peace of mind if nothing else!  

Stacey- you are a well of knowledge my dear  

Hope - Scan tomorrow           

Gertie - Big hugs mama bear   

Becks /Lou - You about ladies >>>>>?

Wrak - Hope you had a fab weekend xx

AFM : Cream crackered, my parents and me have a bit of a kooky relationship - they're more like my children, and after years of listening to them squabble about the 5ft pile of dads 55yr plus book hoarding obsession that eclipsed the spare room, and mums constant whinging about how me and hubby should help I have decided enough is enough!    so this weekend in the space of 5 hrs I have fully boxed the rooms contents and stacked it in the third bedroom ready for me to decorate the ceilings and walls tomorrow, before taking them to pick some carpet (the old one has been there since 1993)then ordering some new ceiling high storage cubed shelving from Ikea before spending the next couple of weeks a box at a time convincing grump (my father) that he does not need the 15 boxes of random leaflets he picked up in the lakes district/tourist spots in 1967, nor does he need ordinance survey maps that are now obselete and currently could be piled to alone to reach the summit of Everest. I have told him on pain of death he agrees to part with anything now past use or I will burn it in a skip with him in it          apparently he appreciated the assistance just not the speed at which it's being forced upon him


----------



## melloumaw

lol bubbles thats some action plan
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mel you never know they might say yes   ooh hope so xxx

Hope it's your scan tomorrow! Wahoo! Can't wait to hear your news!  

Bubble how are you my lovely 'old buddy   lambrini.. That's all  

Jelly   I had my first acupuncture today it was weird   in a good way  
One or two needles hurt goin in but it was ok after  

Goldbunny how are you? Thinking of you. I had my last bfn today before IVF goes ahead was secretly hoping for a BFP so I didn't have to do another cycle..oh well! Have you made any contact to your clini yet?

Rach how's twin bump? Does Jayden know? Xx

Gertie how you enjoying the relaxing? I'm so jealous!  Cx

AFM still down Regging


----------



## goldbunny

bubble why not get your dad to line the new shelves with the old maps? That could look rather cool! practice with a bit of newspaper and then cut pieces to fit the shelves and wrap over the front edge... also the backs of the unit inside.. just depends how much old map there is. Would also work with magazines but you'd need to do some paste work on that, sort of collage and then varnish over the lot. Might take too long. Could also use old magazine covers as art for the walls just frame them up. That way he'd be 'keeping the collection' but in a useable, modern way not just to collect dust. Cardboard storage boxes could be covered too...


----------



## rach t

Stacey yeah he knows hes very excited he cuddles into me says hes the big brother cuddling the twins bless him xxx

So excited for hopes scan xxx

Bubbles   xxx

Everyone how are you all xxx


----------



## staceyemma

How cute     bless him   x


----------



## melloumaw

ooo gb i saw an upcycling program on that, they made a table top out of football programs and glass topped it so it could be changed


----------



## hopepaige

Morning lovies.  Thank u all so so much for your msgs.  Well I can't believe the big day has arrived. We r on our way to the clinic now and I can say I am Terrified  .   that all is ok. I keep saying surely I wouldn't have gotten this far for it to all to be taken away.    will pop in lata to let u now.


----------



## melloumaw

good luck sweetie keep us updated


----------



## staceyemma

Thinking of you hope   xxxx 
All will be fine   xxx


----------



## rach t

Good luck hope xxxx

Morning everyone xxx


----------



## rach t

Please let us no ASAP hope ill have my phone attached to me at work xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Rach


----------



## rach t

Morning stace   hope your doin ok xxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck hope!


----------



## Jelly.B

OMG I'm soooooo excited for you hope!!  

Hello all you lovely ladies. Just a quick one from me, just been out or a jog, now dinner time. Will pop in later again, exciting day!
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hello everyone,

hope - good luck for today

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just a "hi!" from me, and I am stalking this thread today!!! 

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

So all my lovely ladies. I am still in shock and can't quite believe it. There are 3 wee ones. Triplets. OMG. It was amazing. We were able to see the 3 yolk sacs. The babies really look like just a tiny dot right now but we got to see all 3 hearts flickering away. It was amazing! I still just can't bleieve it . Hehe


----------



## staceyemma

OMG!! Wahooo!!!!!!!!!!!!   

You need a third boob!      

xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh my"............ I'm lost for words! Lol! 
Massive congrats to you both


----------



## Wraakgodin

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

Congratulations, Hope!!!! I am overjoyed for you! Are they going to take special care of you? More scans and checks to see you are ok? Hope that means that DH will be waiting on you hand and foot now!

We thought those numbers were high, but that is one more than we thought!! 

Sue


----------



## Gertie5050

Hope - that is fantasic news, i bet your still in shock, but nice shock, hope your house is big enough hun. As they say its a bit like waiting for a bus, takes bloody ages then 3 come along, you have waited so long to be a mummy and as they say goods things comes to those that wait   xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

threeeeeeeeeee heartbeats? holy macaroni!    congrats!


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks so much yeah happy shock but still can't quite believe it. Goin to have to take it easy now although have been sooo tired . Stace u make me laugh jelly I'm aslo at a loss for words I'm telling u. When they got my hcg levels this morning and they were at 36000 I thought  then??   I lay down for the scan and the next thing he looked at us and said do u see what I see? 1 2 3 WOW  no way yes way  . Gertie that is so true neva eva give up  sue gave dh your instructions hehe. U right gb holy smacks  still can't believe it. Stace your next my chickie


----------



## melloumaw

WOW so very pleased for you hope 
congratz on the 3 amigo's


----------



## rach t

Yey hope I new it so so happy for you both all this time and now you have 3 on the way so excited for you take extra care and make sure them feet are up sorry I'm late I did see this afternoon but my phone went off at work xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

HOPE - OMD!!! I knew it I knew it I knew it!!!!!!! I told you in an earlier post 5 babies already for 2013!!!!! 

STACE- you need quads now to keep numbers high  

So HAPPY hope you amazing beautiful lady!!!!!!!!!!!! Love to you man and the three amigos!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Congrats hope !!! Xxx 
Hello everyone big hugs xx


----------



## hopepaige

Thank u so so much for all your kind msgs.   still trying to digest it all I just can't believe it. I think I'm mixed with over the moon with joy and terrified at the same time  .  . Hehe hope your all well and I promise to sit down soon and send some personals as I've been terrible with that recently. U r all amazing ladies. Have a great great day


----------



## goldbunny

morning folks
yesterday saw the GP they seem to think my blood test stuff all came back normal, except i have a high red blood cell count but they seem to be ignoring that, i don't understand why. trouble is i don't really understand where the difference is between 'optimal levels' in fertility terms and the GPs 'normal' range which seems a bit arbitrary. 
am trying to get gp to find out if i'd qualify for an NHS ivf cycle. not optimistic but i feel obliged to ask. there is talk in the press of it being made available to age 42 but that doesn't mean it is on the ground. 
i don't really understand why i'm ill so much of the time when nobody ever seems to believe there's anythjng wrong. 

it's refreshing seeing how many babies this thread is getting! i hope the luck holds out til we all have our dream families.
   sorry i'm useless at doing personals i'm always scared i'll miss someone off... i hope you're all having a good week.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, maybe talk to agate on ff ..... She's an expert  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

gb maybe your feeling low sweetie, it amazing how it can affect your body, i went to the herbalist who gave me a tablet called cantemega 2000 i believe it made a huge difference after a week of taking it, i could feel the difference. it gave me energy and made me feel "well" which i hadnt done in a long time
i hope you feel better soon my love
and with regards to the nhs all you can do is try


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Big hugs hun, I hope that you get some joy with NHS funding, if not are you in a position to go ahead?
I'm with Mel and Jelly on the fact when feeling low your immune system takes a hit, fairly sure it's been proven people with depression are more suseptible to health issues as they are often run down. Maybe try some echinacia ?xxxx

Hope - Was telling hubby all about you last night, he was also super happy for you and the amazing trio snuggled inside, I'm telling you was the magic in all those threes! 
2013
3rd cycle 
scan 3rd month
3 embies
xxxx

Mel - Cantemega sounds good is it expensive? Hope you're all well and avioding all the lurgies that seem to hitting friends with kids here  

Jelly - Agate is fab isn't she  how's max? and more importanlt how's the hangover after a weekend away lol ? xxxxxxxx

Becky - Fab to see you on here chick we miss you oodles xxxxx

Rach - Love to you and man and those fabulous babies of yours! tell Jay Bubble says hello and that he is going to be the most smashing big brother ever!! xxxxx

Gertie - How are you hunny  

Stace - How is DR going my inspiration lady of ZEN!! (gives you the biggest bubble squeeeze) Have been naughty and been very lax with my chill out cd I Must Must Must use it more !! xxxxxxx p.s I think I'm going to send you a message for everyday of stimms to tell your ovaries to GROW!!!      

Wrak - How are you all feeling now hun? big love from the UK XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Lou/Rome/Willow et al Post soon ladies we miss you! 

AFM: managed to get alot of the parentals spare room done yesterday but glossing left to do.. Back working today but knackered lol
Hubbys mum is in for a knee op this week so taking his Nanna to vsiit her tonight (but I may wriggle out of it and let hubby go alone so I can get some zzzzz's )xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles it cost me about £8 i think
it contains http://www.yourhealthfoodstore.co.uk/vitamins-and-minerals/multi-vit-and-min-combinations/fsc-cantamega-2000-tablets
the tablets are a little large and you will get gas for a day or 2 till they settle but as they say really feel to work
found a site that does 3 months supply at a much better price
http://www.auravita.com/product/FSC-Cantamega-2000.FSCA121674.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble I listen to that CD every night and Im asleep by 8.30 each night   I used to be an 11/11.30pm girl
I fall asleep halfway through now   Absolutely love hypnotherapy its my new 'thing' 

Although my patience is wearing thin today day 9 of sniffing   my af is due today and no sign yet, starting to get very tired and moody so hope this means   is coming   Hope it isn't going to be late  

Big hugs to jelly, goldbunny, mel, sue, hope,rach, becky, gertie  
hope I didnt miss anyone my head is mush at the mo  
zzzzzzzzzzzzz *YAWN*
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

so stacey how are you feeling about topping the trio and going for quads lol


----------



## staceyemma

Quads   lol ummm well I'll give it my best shot  
That cheered me up mel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - I can just see you and Ju with 4   be carefull what you wish for       

EVERYONE - if she does.... and you think I'm having 5 .... well JOG ON! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble


----------



## Gertie5050

Good afternoon ladies,

hope everyone is well 

GB- with regards to tx for women upto 42, you can only quailfy if you havent already had ivf tx, which i think is pants cos you would think as you have already paid for tx you should quailfy even more for free tx.    

yes looks like we are going to have a bumper crop of babies on this thread - Fantastic   

jelly - love the new pic of Max - such a cuitie 

Stace - will do the AF dance for you, comon AF - wriggle wriggle

xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks gertie love     xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - have a really good Hoover at home I always find some housework bring the old witch out


----------



## staceyemma

Ai Ai Captain  
Time to get Hetty the hoover out  bit of music and jiggin 
 to tempt the old witch


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks gertie  

Stacey, my vote is for good old proper hard [email protected] hahahaha     made myself laugh there lol


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Jelly    
Well thanks for your lovely suggestions ladies I think I may try them all


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol we're sound abit like a 1950's housewife manual, hoover the house then be availiable to the husband lol    

I'd rather watch telly myself... maybe thats where we're going wrong


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

put white knickers on! she always comes then, never when you're prepared with granny pants mind .......


----------



## Jelly.B

I live in granny pants these days   oh how I dream about a nice slim fit body


----------



## staceyemma

I dont think I have any white pants!   I need to buy some today!  
Some nice belly warmers to keep my tum warm


----------



## Jelly.B

Just put on your favourite ones Stacey  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly you have something more beautiful and precious than any toned tum! you have a mummy tummy and I think thats magic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - If the witch doesn't appear its probably casue since going on the pill she wont piddle off from here! seems to make me constantly spot bloody stupid little yellow tablet of pooness


----------



## staceyemma

Im wearing them now hee hee oh dear   lol

You girls really are the best  

My brain feels a bit pickled recently hubby finds it funny   
I agree Bubble   Jelly is beautiful   
Bubble I hate those little yelllow pills   they made me very emotional (more than usual!)
how are you feelin at the moment?


----------



## hopepaige

Stace I've just sent a reminder to   from down under so she should be there anytime now  and im now doin af dance


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope   how are you and the three musketeers! hee hee


----------



## hopepaige

Hey  sweetie we r doin good I'm just Sooooooooo exhausted. Feell drained I'm telling u. You'll be joining me soon soon so don't worry. .


----------



## staceyemma

Yes I will     
Do you ever come over to the uk hope? xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I lived there for 2years Stace. I came ova with a working visa. Loved it so much. Really want to come ova again sometime. Not sure if its gonna be possible anytime soon anymore   I have family in birmingham and wales and dh is scottish so he has family in scotland still


----------



## staceyemma

I'm close to birmingham and wales   Scotland is miles away from me  
If u ever visit your family you'll have to let me know


----------



## hopepaige

Will def do so would love to meet my babydust brigade for definate.


----------



## melloumaw

well rach=2 hope=3 stacey=4 bubbles=5? that makes me 6 or more dont think there'll be room


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Don't worry hun if octomom can do it you can eh   

Stace - I'm ok chick, I hate the pill it affects me emotionally to but it's a nessisary evil to regulate a cycle so   hopefully only another couple of months on it, saw a DR yesterday about coming off some tablets ready for tx and started all my pre tx meds almost a month ago now, figure the longer the better as before everything has always happened quicker than planned so this time will play on having lots of extra time to 'prepare' xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles when your ready to go everything will be at its prime, you body and mind and those twinnies will be yours,(dont forget i saw 2 littles ones for  you)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Only time will tell chicken but with my amazing pals here when they do arrive at least they will have a whole set of awesome aunties! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Stace - Hope all this AF dancing works for you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

loving the piccy bubbles,
stacey im wearing white pants on your behalf


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I've decided if I win the lottery (a nice 60 milion minimum would do) I will buy a whole nice street for the babydust brigade to holiday together on, Buy a Zoo and set up treatment grant scheme with UK clinics to help other ladies/couples acheive their dreams


----------



## melloumaw

when we win, we're building our own estate so all the kids can have their own home on the same street,we're going to a 3rd world country to build schools etc and going to play secret santa to people who deserve that we have come across just cos we can.
oh and of course have a baby together


----------



## Gertie5050

bubble - lovin the new pic - you pretty thing and the new name!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww thank you *blushes* 

New name, new avatar, new start, ladies 2013 isn't going to know what has hit it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

a zoo!!! oh please, please can i have a giraffe?


----------



## hopepaige

2013 is definatley the babydust brigade year for sure  

Rach hope you and your bumps are doing well   sure your little man is a proud big brother 
Jelly little max is gorgeous my love,   did you manage to have that wee glass of wine for me   how are you doin?
Bubbles you gorgeous girl inside and out   hope dh's mom op went ok   so excited that you have plans for 2013  
Stace has that damn witch arrived yet my love   
Mel hey there love
GB bloods are always a good thing and you ask as many questions to understand it is your body at the end of the day and no harm in asking nhs you neva no   
Becky so good to hear from you   sure little Albert is growing up so quickly  
lou you out there?? any news??
Sue hope u and the family are all doing better

hope your all well and keepin your spirits up high.  

afm had a major scare today as went to the loo at about lunch time and there was red blood   i almost had a heartattach. phoned the clinic immediately and had to go for bloods and increase my progesterone immediately. Will have the results 1st thing in the am and then will see   all is ok. ive spent the evening in bed, ive shed some tears but now just trying to keep a bit positive as i have no cramps. Have filled a couple of pads (sorry tmi) and just feel so helpless. hoping its nothing to serious. Need a positive body for my wee ones.


----------



## staceyemma

Hope bleeding is really common my sister had loads of bleeding with her last one xx
Stay calm darling we're all here for you.  
I will say a little prayer for you tonight before I go to bed xx 



C'mon little amigos hang in there! Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope      my lovely, feet up    bleeding doesn't always have to mean something bad ok. You know I bleed so much too and my little Max was a fighter, sure yours are too! 
I have everything crossed all is ok and sure it will be! No pain with bleeding is a good thing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bubble, you sure are a stunning girl!! 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hope i bled through on and off with all of mine
take it easy


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope we're all here for you!! bleeding is v common and am sure I read even more so with multiple as body has to stretch quicker LOTS of hugs and love coming your way xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can´t keep up with you lot!  You have been very talkative lately!!!

Everything ok here, touch wood all the germs have gone for good!  

Sending you a huge hug, Hope.  As the others have said, some ladies have bleeding during their pregnancy.  What Bubble said about multiples makes a lot of sense.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

hi sue, good news about the lergies leaving you
hope fingers crossed all is good for you today


----------



## hopepaige

Hello my angels  

Thanks for all the msgs ive been so so stressed.  

Well got the results back today and shows my progesterone levels have dropped drastically.  
At my appointment on Tuesday the doctor gave me progesterone tabs to take for 2 days and the injection only every 3rd day as my butt cant take many more its black and blue right now   from injecting daily 
so on tues I started the tabs for yesterday and today and well yesterday the bleeding started. So went back onto the injection last  night and today and the bleeding has stopped. Just a bit of brown spotting. 
he says all other bloods look good so back to daily injections and stopping the tabs. Whatever works. He has told me to phone anytime24/7 should the bleeding start again and then he will do a u/s. 
I think as its sinking in im getting more and more nervous and then when the bleeding started it was just to much.  

enough about me how are all you ladies doing    

Stace has that damn   arrived yet my angel   still dancing for you    
sue so happy to hear your both doing much beta  

lots of love to you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, sending you truck load of      thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope your clinic sound really good   glad bleeding has slowed down xxx  

no   af for me   trying not to think about it/stress aboout it   very hard not to. someone wake me up when it arrives! Any one spots my af lurking around anywhere kick her up the backside and send her home to me!

big kisses and cuddles to u all    xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hope - thinking of you    


stace - big mama is ordering that AF arrives now - now AF you dont want a 40 something, hormonal women having to come and find you GRRRRRR!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Watch out AF   cos Gerties about!   ha ha xxxxx
Is it sunny where you are today?
Its 11 degress but sunny here x


----------



## Gertie5050

its sunny here, but very cold, ive been very lazy and not been out this week as too cold, will go out 2mrw, got to shift my big ass soon as will get sooooo big wont be able to get off sofa  , how you feelin anyway hun, still enjoying hypno?? i had that last year and loved it xxx


----------



## hopepaige

No time for overnite freight we need "1x stace af" direct delivery before the end of the working day!!!!! That's a non negotable order


----------



## goldbunny

sunny and freeezing here trying to psych myself up for much needed walk this afternoon, don't want to go, brr!

DHs car has a cracked windshield due to frost/chips/potholes and they can't fix til tuesday. 

Hope i'm glad it's *just* the progesterone issue and hopefully being back on the injections has you all sorted.


----------



## staceyemma

I really love it   just shows how many negative thoughts were whirling around my head  
I do feel so much more relaxed this time apart from this stupid af! 

Thought with all this chilling it would roll up on time    

Hope your post made me laugh   take care now lovely thats my orders!


----------



## Jelly.B

Come on af!!!


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased your ok hope,whens your next scan?
stacey have you tried a hot bath or water bottle?


----------



## staceyemma

Had a bath last night but will give the hot water bottle a go thanks Mel   xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - So glad all's slowed today! naughty little trio of tricksters scaring mummy already (auntie bubble will be wagging her fingers at you three lil scamps)      When's your next scan?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Star jumps! rattle the old witch out haha


----------



## hopepaige

.  Hehe bubbles u make me laugh  .  My nxt scan is on the 23rd march, feels like foeva.


----------



## melloumaw

9 days to go hope,its not that long


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - We will all be waiting with you chick!! gentle non squeezy cuddles for you man and the trio!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

Happy friday ladies
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Mel 

Morning Ladies - a fab weekend planned for me a nice glass of vino tonight with the girls, just one or two mind as driving v early to creature and the grumps to finish the decorating. Then friends birthday Saturday night and Sunday moving some furniture then a nice chilled afternoon with my man.

Hoping to sort ALOT out in the next couple of weeks and my cousins wedding next weekend (the twin of D who died in May) so will be a beautifull but v emotional day  


Gertie/Becks - Can't wait to see you in the next week my lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning bubbles
sounds like a lovely weekend
plenty of tissues needed for the wedding me thinks


----------



## staceyemma

Happy Friday ladies   xxx
Hope you have a fab weekend everyone     xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Happy friday everyone  hope u all have a fab time. Bubbles sounds busy busy enjoy and have a glass on me tonight  heheh.  Hi mel .  Stace no news for us yet??


----------



## staceyemma

No sorry Hope must be this sniffin spray!   Wish I'd injected to DR this time  
Oh well sure she'll coem soon


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - how are you chicken? is everything still behaving better now you're jabbing?    

Stace - Have you called the clinic they may be able to advise a pill to prompt it if shes being a *****


----------



## hopepaige

Stace I think when u least expect it she is just gonna pop in. U r doin nothing wrong.  hey bubbles yeah I'm doin ok  bleeding has stopped thank goodness so having spotting though but that's not a big worry I don't think  am goin to have a vey chilled weekend feet up and watch some telly  .


----------



## melloumaw

feet higher than head hope,
i once read a story of a lady with multiple pregnancy but she was over half way gone and cervix opening etc,she stayed in hospital on an elevated bed and ended up nearly at term
so rest up with feet literally up


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Glad to hear it! hopefully its just a case of the naughty trio trying to make too much room quicker than you're body expected and all with settle down now they've expanded their living area   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

red nose friday hugs to you all    

glad you're ok hope, rest up.

had an ultrasound this morning to see what's what turns out i have three gallstones which is what's causing some of the bother. probably just have to live with them for now but at least i know, probably have to have a low fat diet or something. 

So tired now after my walk, did nearly 7 miles!!!
time for a snuggled up afternoon i think.
trying to get DH to phone the clinic, still can't! i'm such a wimp....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Dear Goldbuny - Bless you Gallstones can be unbearable... will they not take them out for you? least that way you wouldn't have to worry about a flare up during or after tx/in pregnancy? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

well it depends, i wouldn't have them out if it would delay IVF.. only if they could do it without causing any delays.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

May be worth asking the question chick, I know a colleague of hubby had them diagnosed a couple of weeks ago and was told he could have his op within 6 weeks? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

i'd heard they get them blasted pretty quickly, at least then you'll be in tip top condition GB and that will give you the best chance possible for your embies,
wishing you well sweetie


----------



## staceyemma

My af is here   hoo-flippin-ray! Xx
Have a lovely weekend girls xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Go Stacey    Go Stacey   

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly   xxxx can't get back to sleep wide awake  
Off to visit my cousin and her lovely daughter Mylie today  
Trying to be quiet in the house as hubby is asleep but I can't remember where I put all my clinic paperwork
Damn drugs I'm soooo forgetful now I have to turn the house upside down to find it!


----------



## Jelly.B

Soo excited for you    

Sounds like you will have a lovely day  
We have just come back from the park   had a picnic   and a naughty ice cream after! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds lovely jelly I wish I could go for a picnic today   well I could but I'd be freezing! Xx


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOOOOO STACE  think she got sick of all of us shouting at her   
Such lovely news to wake up to this morning  

Hey Jelly love  don’t worry  about the ice cream love I had a big strawberry milk shake last night    hehehe cant believe I was drinking a milkshake at a restaurant on a FRIDAY night   but new bubbles was having a glass of wine for me hehe 

GB lots of love to you.   At least they no what the problem is and its something that can be sorted out. I think you should really look at having them removed asap my love.
Lots of love to you

Mel you really made me giggle can just see myself lying with my legs up in the air


----------



## melloumaw

nice one stace things are moving now sweetie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!! 
Well bit of a headache today   (insert sympathy here) 
But great night had by all.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

ooooooooooh self inflicted headaches, 2 ibuprofen and a large glass of water before bed usually helps lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sadly while I DID have mash and beans I didn't think of that lol

2 migraleve taken though xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, only way now s another glass of wine   it WILL make you feel better even tho the thought of it is probably sickening hehe

Little man slept through last nite!!!!!     hope it wasn't a 'one off' and routine is paying of! Time will tell   

Have a great Saturday all xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

well done jelly fingers crossed it wasnt a one off


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks mel       xxx
Hope all well with you chick xx


----------



## staceyemma

Baseline scan is Monday 8:45am   wahooooey! Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope everyone's having a fabulous Sunday xxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon bubbles, hows the hangover going?
good luck for tomoz stacey hopefully all will be good with the scan


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel gotta leave at 4am   so early night for me tonight!
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone hope u all havin a good one.   hope u had a good relaxing one bubbles and had the extra wino hehehe. . Hi Mel.    Stace have a safe journey tomorrow my love and good luck for your appointment. Can't wait to hear the progess


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
stacey i hope your scan goes perfectly today, 
just updating my age on my profile and i have a little picture of a slice of cake next to my age lol ty ff


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Birthday Mel!!!!

Good luck, Stacey! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL      

Good luck Stacey  

Have a lovely day all xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

mel hope u have an awesome day and get spoilt big time


----------



## melloumaw

thank you ladies,it means a lot as i dont have many people whom i call friends,but at least i can say all my virtual friend wished me well.  
    hubby bought me an expensive food mixer in january as an early present, but we dont really bother for us, he said he was going to buy me flowers today but i told him no the cats would only knock them over lol,but its the thought that counts so im very happy he thought of it.


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bless you mel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Happy birthday Mel!!!         
Many happy returns from me, man the four cats, two lizards, chinchilla, rabbit and fishies!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

happy birthday mel  

have a lovely day

good luck stacey

happy monday all


----------



## melloumaw

thank you all


----------



## staceyemma

Happy birthday lovely mel    
Well baseline scan went well I start stimms Wednesday then first scan next Monday  
Still waiting at the clinic as hubby needs a blood test  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

STACE- YABBBBADABBBADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What you gunna do!?!
You're gonna grow some eggies weggys that's what you're gonna do!!


----------



## staceyemma

I just burst out laughing in the waiting room  
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased for you stacey


----------



## Gertie5050

Happy birthday mel, have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Fab fab news Stacey


----------



## hopepaige

such exciting times stace so happy all goin so well. bring on wed


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are we all xxx

Happy birthday mel hope you having lovely day xxx

Stace fab news xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning!!!!!!    

How is everyone


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Stace how r u my chickie so excited for u my love.      morning everyone


----------



## staceyemma

how are you hope? everything ok? xxx


----------



## hopepaige

I'm ok hey, still very nervous but ready to face whatever lies in front of me.    got our nxt appointment this weekend so hoping once I see my litttle miracles again I might relax a bit and realise omg I'm pregnant.  . Hehe


----------



## staceyemma

Im sure you must be nervous Hope   after all they are so precious to you.
Everything will be ok at the scan Hope      xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hope cant wait for the update at the weekend,   for you
stacey just read your diary entry its so lovely and upbeat, definitely a good sign me thinks


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Mel   all is ok . Hey lovely ladies.   Stace today u take your nxt step towards your dream.     Hope everyone else is doin ok and keepin strong. Lots of love and hugs to you all.  Well today feels like friday its a bank holiday here tomorrow so I've taken friday leave so have a lovely long weekend ahead.   take care everyone


----------



## Guest

Morning lovelies hope everyone is well

I miss you all and i feel soo out of the loop  i just dont have the time to come on here, my boy is perfect but also demanding and needs his mommies attention which of course i love. 

big hugs to you all xxxx ill try to get nik to have bertie for a day so i can spend it on here lol xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Becks - Heya hun, love to see you here but understand 100% little Berties wants his mummys focus, after all his mummy is AMAZEBALLS! 

Stacey - Stimming Day One: The needles are in the diary room,  the ovaries are just getting up in the bedroom and talking about eggyweggy woos while doing their make up. This weeks housemate task is to start growing some folicles and everyones excited! 

Mel/Gertie/Wrak/Goldbunny/Rach/Hope Big squeeezes!!!!

Hope - I'm away from pc/internet till sat late pm BUT will be sending           your way xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stimming time for Stacey     

Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We love a bit of eggy weggy growing fun on our baby dust thread


----------



## staceyemma

Morning lovely lovely ladies  
Jelly   I'm so excited 
Bubble   thanks I'll do my best to grow my eggies!
Can't wait to have my first jab   

Currently sat at a training centre completing reviews with my lovely teenage students  
They're all on their break with mobile phones blasting out music drinking red bull and eating sausage baguettes! 

Was supposed to be having an important meeting with my boss right now but I forgot about it apparently I accepted it in my work diary online but I genuinely have no idea what she is on about  
So so dippy right now xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm doing anything BAR my work today eeek eek, so lazy (bad Bubble) 
Day dreaming about the weekend ahead and then realised its easter next weekend and I'm not rota'd on for bank hols Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Witchy poo is due to visit this weekend though (boo hiss boo) so sure I'll be a mardy lardy by Sunday


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

just had a lovely cream cake (reduced so had to   )
nommy nom nom xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon all
becky lovely to here from you
well 1st set of results from swabs back, high thrush and bacterial vaginosis apparently, which i find strange as (TMI)no itching no discharge no smell etc but im off to pick prescription up so maybe that will stop the pregnant belly syndrome
love to all


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Us ladies eh! we get all the lovely things


----------



## melloumaw

good morning lovely ladies,
bubbles your picture makes me smile every time i log on,you look so full of joy
hows all the rest of the awesome brigade doing?
love to all
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

lying in bed, sniffing (have cold) , padthing for typing into interwebulator resting on teddy bear on my tummy. thinking about lots to get done today. still haven't dared phone clinic, it's getting silly now. ate too much junk yesterday (pizza, sweets, iced buns, fizzy drinks, trifle) also wine and feel wracked with guilt that will have trashed egg production need to do OPK when i get up. hope everyone ok xxx


----------



## melloumaw

gb sending hugs. dont do opk till 2pm onwards it doesnt give accurate readings


----------



## goldbunny

but i've always done them in the mornings.. i might forget later..


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, don't worry re junk food and drinks! We all have those days! Will NOT make a difference to your eggs what so ever. If you did it daily yes, but here and there, no way    

Xxxx

Morning mel   hope tablets helps Hun, thrush is not always itchy nor smelly. Cut back on sugar too, really helps  

Xxxxx


----------



## lou-lou12

Hi ladies.... Hope you are all well..... Sorry I haven't been on, I just don't seem to have time to pick my nose lately! But at the same time feel as though I have nothing to do  

Stacey sending you loads of positive vibes Hun, you sound really positive    good girl!!  

Hope...... OMG!!   ...... Can't believe that bit of wonderful news   sending you loads of love and hugs!

Jelly and Becky such cuties you both have  

Bubble - looking gorgeous as ever..... Miss your face  

Gertie - hello mamma. Hope you are ok my sweet?

GB - hope all is well with you chick?..... Everyone needs a junk food day now and then..... In face I think it should be law  

Mel - hope the thrush goes soon Hun..... I Always thought thrush was meant to be really uncomfortable too??   ..... Maybe not?  

To anyone I've missed..... Big apologies I am thinking of you all. And really need to try and get my fat   in to gear, as when bubs comes I doubt I will have much chance! 

Love and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Lou, wow, you very close now!!!!     
Xx


----------



## lou-lou12

I know eeeek.... He nearly arrived 2 weeks ago after my body decided to try to evict him but they gave me drugs to keep him there for a while longer! Although I will be happy when he comes now as my nerves can't take much more   since I had the drugs I have been Ill.... I have pulled a ligament in my tummy and I have had pains in my pelvis and hips that I didn't suffer with before the contractions so can't even keep active to try and shift him  as it kills!!!


----------



## hopepaige

hello lovely ladies

well just dragged myself out of bed    love bank holidays    and sat sitting with a nice fresh cheese roll for lunch yumyum man im struggling with food nowdays  

Lou so good to hear from you missed you on here so so much, my angel you are so so so close now wow when is your exact due date love??  

Mel so so sorry love, been there before its not nice but take the meds and im sure in no time it will be much beta. Always good to find the problem like a huge stepping stone    

GB sorry my love hope you feel beta soon  

Hi Jelly so nice to hear from you how are you and little Max doin?

Stace how was your 1st injection last night


----------



## Jelly.B

Know that feeling, pelvic pain! I had it sooooo bad towards end, inc horrid water retention. Couldn't walk   feel for you chick! 
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

oh my word Lou you have been through so much lately

shame man that little man just wants to come meet his mommy and daddy   you take it easy now, heal your body as best you can, like you say when he arrives there will be no time for anything else


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, scan soon!!!!     thinking of you lots!! 
We are all great! Going to start swimming lessons soon with Max hehe   it's more of a dip at start lol, but here you can start from 8weeks old. He LOVES water so really looking forward to it. He still wakes up once a night tho     well, not really nights, more like 4-5am, then falls asleep again till 7am. Hoping he will soon grow out of it!  

Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

wow how exciting, here in SA as well they encourage you actually to take your children swimming at an early age   
aahhh at least he sleeps most of the night hey    
you still enjoying aus ?


----------



## lou-lou12

Yes hope he is an eager beaver.... Although I bet he will be late now after the meds   due date is 11th April! Eeeek 21 days  

Jelly - lovely to see water babies


----------



## goldbunny

great to see you back lou so excited for you not long now!! just imagine if we all get babies and then all our babies have babies and then in like 100 years the Babydust Brigade could be huge!!! we'll have to make them all badges..


----------



## staceyemma

Lovely to hear from you Lou   xxx 

Hope so excited for your scan  

Jelly I bet max will love swimming   how are you? 

Hi Goldbunny I'm struggling not to eat chocolate even now  
I want a malteser  

Morning lovely mel xxx

Hello to bubble if you're out there not sure if I replied to your text last nite?   
My hubby thinks your   in a good way


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Hubby's right I a bit   BUT hey being a bit cuckoo means I'm never short of entertainment lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

1hr 15 mins then 3 1/2 days off GET IN!! XXXXXXXXX


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles def neva short of entertainment love you always bring a smile to the dile when we meet you ff   

have a lovely time at the wedding enjoy the wine, dance the night away and just have fun


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone xxxx

Hope how are doin with your 3 in there   xxx

Stacey how are the stimms xxx

Bubbles hi my lovely hope your doin ok xxx

Lou Lou hello not long till you meet your little prince xxx

Gb how are you xxx

Jelly how are you and baby max xxx

Mel morning how are you xxx


----------



## rach t

Gertie and sue morning too xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Can't believe it's Friday again! woo hoo  

Morning Rach stimms are going well thanks  after two injections I can already feel something goin on down there  Hoping so anyway   how are you? xx


----------



## goldbunny

just went through my food diary... so much for healthy eating, only 20 days this year where i didn't eat chocolate and every single one of those i had either creme brulee, chocolate flavour petit filous dessert or rice pudding and maple syrup.

so no actual good days at all!

bad bad bunny! i have burnt off by walking approximately 14,700 calories but eaten at least (probably more) 16,500 calories just in chocolate. no wonder i am not losing weight!

it is a great help writing everything down, on a day by day basis it looks different but when you see it as a whole, much easier to see the bad habits.

trouble is i am easily led. my mother gave me my easter chocolate early, so i ate some! and DH doesn't care at all for healthy eating. he's a beer and pizza and pasty guy at heart. must try HARDER!


happy friday folks


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh look, a chocolate bunny!!  I have a husband that leads me astray as well!

Morning all!!!  Sorry no long post, DH gone back to bed as he had a bad night with madam, so I am still looking after her.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

All this talk about chocolate and naughty food makes me want a take away   mmm... Thai food...  eeeekkkkk


----------



## staceyemma

What I would give to stuff my face with Chicken Madras, mushroom pilau rice and cheese naan yum yummy yum 

Eating REALLY healthy at moment each time but each time I walk past the chocolate machine at work I can see the Toffee Crisp and Wispa Gold's looking at me


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly I   the new pic of Max


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks chick   xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Happy Monday Chickalickens!!!


----------



## hopepaige

hello all my gorgeous girls

so sorry i havent been on this weekend, my phone has been giving me such hassels and only got back to my pc today   been dying to talk to you all.
All went well at the scan on friday, my my 3 strong little heartbeats still beating away    i still just cant believe it. We have made it to just ova 7weeks and all looking good. will try upload a piccie later at home.   still early early days but looking at hopefully making it to early oct  

Bubbles and Jelly thanks for my msgs.   bubbles how was the wedding? sure you looked gorgeous in your new dress and had a ball  
jelly how are you  loving the photies of Max just gorgeous little man   how did his 1st swimming experiance go  

Stace is today your next scan love hope all is going well?? let us no  waiting patiently   

Rach how are you love? how are you little ones doing all still going hundreds   

Sue, GB, Mel, Gertie, Lou,


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, so glad all is well   how are you feeling lovely?? Any sickness??

Hope all you fab ladies are well  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey jelly

shew its not really sickness its lack of appitiete. My word any food or anything just looks and tastes nasty  im hungry but shew its difficult to eat.  

as for the pregnancy, i think its slowly sinking in now and yeah my word its definately a miracle and ive got loads to look forward to now


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh Hun, hope you get your appetite back soon, you need the energy for your little ones   even if naughty food 
You are going to be one busy mummy hehe so rest up now lol xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

I no for sure, yesterday was watching my 3year nephew running around like a crazy one hehe and dh looked at me and said x3 haha I was like omg I no haha.  I'm tryin to eat little bits and pieces as and when I can . How was little Maxes swimming love?


----------



## Jelly.B

Drink plenty tho ok!  
Haven't been to swimming yet, been so busy catching up with friends lol, and got baby rhyme time starting too, lol, need to find the time for all this xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope SOOOOOOOOO happy to got onto FF you had be all worried like a mother hen    
Love the piccie too!!! Now just can't wait to find out if you're team blue or pink or rainbow!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Rach- How are those babas?? whens next scan MUST be close come on Aunty Bubble NEEDS to know all xxxxxxxxxxx

Stace - Aunty Bubble love to the follies!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jelly - Every new pic or message Max gets cuter!! xxxxxxxxxxx

Saw Becks and got to munch little Bertie at the weekend Ahhhhhhh Aunty bubble on cloud nine 
          
p.s was lovely too see his mummy and daddy too!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Other Ladies! Where are we all??


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps - Hope wedding was fantabulous, amazeballs!!! piccie is me at the reception lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles absolutely gorgeous love .


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovely ladies  

Had stimms scan today lots of follicles all looking good, womb lining looking fab too
Back for another scan on Wednesday  
I reckon I've got a good few in there!! Xxx   ovaries getting tender now xxx


----------



## goldbunny

great news about the follies *stacey * keep em going! here's the follie bananas for you..                          

*hope* so amazed for you that three heartbeats going strong in there lovely to hear that    i reckon it's two boys and a girl!   



well AFM just mentally all over the place this morning, hardly slept because i seemed really bloated with abdominal pain but it's gone now, i think probably digestive.. anyway just had to make myself go and get a dentist appointment luckily they'll see me tomorrow because i got my toothbrush caught in my inlay (gold, but not really, some alloy reckon) over the weekend and have been bricking it that it's going to come loose or need replacing anyway the edge is a bit sharp and apart from panicking that i might have broken the underlying tooth (possible, but paranoia?) maybe it just needs a tiny scrape of filling under one side .. hoping dentist can sort it so i can brush safely, so frustrated that it just always seems to be one thing piled on another. DH phoned the clinic on friday but they said they'd have to call back to confirm when the consultant is free and it might not be this week that they are, so, just got to try not to worry and concentrate on healthy eating, but, omg, it's easter, what chance do i have? 

honestly if you could see inside my head today it would just look like someone threw everything all over the floor. I'm going to try and get a long walk in this afternoon and an early night and maybe by tomorrow after i've seen the dentist maybe, i'll get myself together.

hope you're all having a good monday. x


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you Goldbunny!!!    
Hope that you get that date for consultation soon we are all here behind you  

Hope so happy for you love  

Jelly send us over some sunshine!  

Bubble   helloooo!

As for me just filled up on scrambled egg and then chicken for tea later getting all the protein in me I can


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, think you might be right re 2boys and 1girl... Or it will be 3 boys  
I hope you will feel better soon   one day at a time right. Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

yeah dh wants boys   i recon maybe 3 boys   but 2 boys and 1 girl also sounds like a plan ,  but then again as long as all 3 are healthy im happy  

STACE wahooooo on your follies love      so exciting, GO EGGIES GO   

GB hope your feel beta soon my love    hope they phone you back very very soon  

morning everyone happy tuesday hope you all have an awesome day


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies how are we all? feeling very sicky today   and bloated   sorry for the me post guess Im pretty tired today, back to London again tomorro...

xxxx   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey a FF Mexican wave to cheer you on!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha  
Oh bubble that made me laugh


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, hope your all well on this very chilly morning


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you sue   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

expensive day already! filled my car with petrol, £47, dental repair work, £48 ! Ought to go back to bed really, it's just too expensive being awake! 

mind i got 2 pairs of tights for £1 in tesco and a free sample of toothpaste from the dentist.. so it wasn't all bad news. 

i can't ever get the hang of tuesdays!


----------



## hopepaige

stace my love sending you        for your appointment today, sure those follies are busy busy in there  

hey everyone else hope your all well and takin it easy    GB i no the feeling love   stupid money i say lets just live and be happy with no expenses   

afm well the ms has arrived in FULL FULL force i feel like s...  my my to try and keep any kind of food down is a HUGE mission and i sleep sleep sleep is all i want.
phoned the clinic and they gave me some tabs for the nausea but im gonna try get thru it as best as possible dont want to many drugs goin into my body


----------



## melloumaw

safe travels today stacey
hope try ginger biscuits or anything with stem ginger in it,it was my god send for all day sickness


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies   sat in waiting room at clinic waiting for appointment.
So tired  
Hopefully should get an idea of egg collection date today


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies quick post from me. Scan went well I have at least 18 follicles over 12mm. Everything is looking good so far! Possibly egg collection Monday. Another scan friday morning! Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

lovely stacey,you keep cooking those eggies,fab numbers sweetie


----------



## goldbunny

i only had 18 follies if you add both my cycles together! well done stacey x


----------



## staceyemma

Thank u Goldbunny xxx


----------



## hopepaige

great news STace    
your eggies are busy busy


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - A friend of mine had horrendous MS, little sips of room temperature water and little bitsize meals often but little xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Just think of it as your trio causing a good wibble as they snuggle deeper xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, go follies    

Hope, i always had ginger biscuits in my bag where ever I went, helped with the sickness! 

Mel, how's tabs going? Hope no side affects.  

Hope all you lovely ladies have a fab day :0)
Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

thanks mel, jelly and bubbles  

i hate ginger   but hey ill try anything once   if it works hell yeah then  

hope your all having a great day


----------



## melloumaw

im good ta jelly
gotta have bloods redone tomoz as the doctors rung to say im not anaemic but one of my other levels isnt as it should be,so back again and another weeks wait


----------



## hopepaige

all is ok Mel  we will try keep u sain


----------



## melloumaw

lol thanks hope, always something eh


----------



## hopepaige

I'm tellin u Mel.    challengers life throws us.  . This is what makes us ladies stonger


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Big   Mel - maybe its your awesomness confusing the blood results


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubbles bless ya,
ive been told im many things but awesomness has to be the nicest lol,
the lady on the phone said my ferritin levels low would mean anaemia,but high can mean many things,including liver damage which after googling(naughty i know) explains my pains and pregnant looking bloating...


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel big squidgy Bubble huggles xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Mel big hugs   

I'm chilling on the sofa  
Poor hubby is knackered xxx he's done a lot of driving recently bless him xx


----------



## melloumaw

hot bath and early sleep for dh stacey


----------



## staceyemma

He's asleep   bless him xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Draw a moustache on him!! go on find a marker pen and DO IT!!! (naughty Bubble has escaped)


----------



## melloumaw

and glasses too lol


----------



## staceyemma

I went for a little sleep too!  
So tired  

You ladies crack me up


----------



## Guest

I never get on when anyone is on here lol. Next time youre all here can someone text me and ill try to get on lol xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning all   weekend soon!!!    
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!

Happy Easter!!!! 

My parents are coming over next weekend so I will spend the entire Easter cleaning the house from top to bottom, it is impossible to do it when I have to keep an eye on Isabella!

Sorry I haven't caught up with the rest of the thread, got a bad headache which I sometimes get when the witch turns up, and that and my darling daughter meant I only got 2 1/2 hours sleep last night, so totally zombiefied!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh no sue, cleaning all Easter??!! Urk!!   
We are having a busy one seeing friends all weekend   egg hunt Saturday morning (hehe more for the kids but as Max is too little thinking I should be able to haha) BBQ in afternoon in the lovely sunshine here   we have a proper outdoor kitchen in our garden so perfect for having parties... then Sunday picnic with friends down the beach   can't wait  

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and sue, sorry to hear re headache and no sleep   do hope you get to catch up on sleep soon


----------



## melloumaw

hope your feeling better soon sue
have a good easter ladies, we break up today,so 2 weeks off hurrah lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, lush !!!   what's your plans   xxx


----------



## melloumaw

lay in friday monday as dh is off then too. then its just housework catch up. try to get girls to tidy wardrobes,we only really celebrate birthdays and xmas, but might visit parents and boys etc. youngest wants to make a 3 tier cake for monday for dh birthday so thats to be done over the weekend too.
your plans sound excellent tho jelly, wish we has sunshine and warmth, im sat in fleece pjs with fleece dressing gown beanie hat and gloves on im that cold


----------



## Jelly.B

I do love the cold tho (must be the Swedish in me) but how it is right now here, under 30 degrees is perrrfect


----------



## AmyHF

Bubble, you are naughty!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Congratulations Amy!! Mia is beautiful!!! Babydust Brigades first little lady!!


----------



## melloumaw

welcome to the brigade mia


----------



## hopepaige

congrats Amy she is gorgeous love, welcome back  

Jelly in the same boat as you the sun is streaming outside and its boiling hot but Mel i must say i love the cold as well 

Happy Easter everyone we have just finished work for the weekend finished at 12pm today so time to put my feet up and relax till next tuesday 

hope you all have a great weekend and Sue hope you get some time to catch up on the beaty sleep


----------



## Jelly.B

We def need more baby girls on here


----------



## hopepaige

well between Rach and I we will try


----------



## AmyHF

It's Grace, her middle name is Mia!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ammy Ooops sorry - thats what comes from a sneaky sight and sudden post whilst 'working' 
Welcome Grace Mia!


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all xxx

Amy congrats she is beautiful xxx

Hope I'm sure between the 5 there is a girl there ha xxx


----------



## melloumaw

apologies hello grace


----------



## goldbunny

welcome grace, congrats amy!


----------



## Gertie5050

congrats amy - grace is beautiful, how are you and hope your lovin being a mummy xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies, how lovely to sleep till half 9 thank goodness for the holidays lol
hi gertie how you doing honey


----------



## staceyemma

Just a quick update egg collection Monday morning!!!  
All looking good may have to take some tablets to prevent ohss depending on my estrogen blood test results today.


----------



## goldbunny

well monday is easter monday so what better day for a good crop of eggs? x x x x x x x good luck stacey


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, that really made me laugh   hehe

Stacey, hurrah!!!!! Sooooo excited for you  

Hello to all you ladies, have a great weekend 
Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

brilliant news stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you ladies  
Stuck in traffic on the m4   so tired just want to get home now zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Heya Stace - Monday = happy days!!!! Woohooo      

Safe drive home hunny bunches xxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Trigger Injection is sat in boot in cool bag with ice packs need to get it to a fridge ASAP!!!
Grrr bluddy traffic! Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

hope you got home ok x


----------



## staceyemma

I did thank you Goldbunny   a very stressful trip very tired and emotional.
Think it's all the drugs and lack of sleep and it's finally sunk in I'm doing it all again..
Hubby's just made me scrambled eggs on toast bless him

Feel so emotional just want to say what would I do without you all xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hugs stacey, your nearly there now sweetie, a few more weeks and you'll be pregnant


----------



## hopepaige

morning everyone 

Hope your all having a good easter weekend  

STace wahooo how exciting      bring on monday  this time next week you are pupo girl  
you are doing so well love this is def your time all is flowing so so nicely


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies hope you are all well and not feeling too sick from choccy lol
loulou not long to go now sweetie, unless little man has arrived early
love to all


----------



## AmyHF

Fingers crossed Stacey!

We good thanks, Grace spent the night in her own room! She woke up once for a feed (I gave up on bf at about 5/6 weeks so on formula) and then slept til about 7!


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies  
Trigger tonight at 10.30pm  

Can't believe it it's gone so fast


----------



## melloumaw

amy it sounds like you've got it cracked sweetie
stacey good luck for trigger shot


----------



## hopepaige

GOOD LUCK for tonight stace     
its all happening


----------



## goldbunny

*good luck stacey *


----------



## staceyemma

WOW thanks mel and goldbunny       

hoping my car will be ok to drive us to london and back we have a noisy wheel bearing   great....
 cars!

Patrick the punto.... you've been so good I know its been hard work back and forth but hold on a little longer please!


----------



## melloumaw

come on patrick you can do it


----------



## staceyemma

It's been such a good car its just not used to the long trips    

Hubby would fix it but being bank holiday he cant buy the parts as everywhere is closed.


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone   hope your all having an awesome long weekend and taking it easy   

Stace my love this is your big day tomorrow just sending you all the love   and     in the world      bring lots of eggies   and this time next week we will have our very own PUPO stace on board 
and dont worry i had a chat with patrick the punto and read him the rules    

have a safe trip and all the best my love


----------



## melloumaw

cant wait for news today stacey
love to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Hello lovelies 30 eggs for me.   not sure yet how many are mature etc yet 

The lister are top notch  

May end up being frozen transfer as had lots of eggs and at risk
Of ohss xxxx

Love you all xxx


----------



## melloumaw

wow thats a bumper crop of easter eggies stacey fingers crossed for for eggsellent maturity and fertilisation


----------



## Jelly.B

Go Stacey!!!!!!     
Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

30 eggs?! Good grief woman, you got chickens up there or just the Easter Bunny?  congrats tho!


----------



## melloumaw

stacey how is patrick fairing up
fingers crossed that those eggies were all mature and 100% fertilisation for you sweetie
hope everyone has enjoyed the long weekend


----------



## hopepaige

wow STace that is wonderful love 
30 eggs   

they are busy busy doing there thing in the lab as we speak.
Keep us updated   

Hi everyone hope u all had a great long weekend and didnt eat to much chocolate    i think i ate enough for all of us


----------



## melloumaw

hope im sure your entitled to eat 4x the choccy, once for you and then the 3 amigo's need feeding so eat away


----------



## hopepaige

hehe you are so right thanks mel i feel much beta   cause i munched on so much chocks


----------



## melloumaw

i'd put my hands up and say it wasn't me..... these 3 made me do it and how can i possibly refuse them "big fluttery eyes" lol


----------



## hopepaige

hehe love it Mel


----------



## melloumaw

the joys of being pregnant eh, its amazing what you pass off as not your fault,(wind is a big one)even after the birth


----------



## hopepaige

im tellin you Mel 
i actually said to dh on sunday " im only pregnant im not dying " cause he wont let me lift a finger in the house 
im a pig actually cause i seem to burp alot   oops


----------



## melloumaw

it makes me laugh those ladies who think its an illness,(except those are poorly with it of course) i didnt have a great time with my pregnancies bleeding throughout etc, but i decorated 4 rooms and moved heavy victorian wardrobes by myself,never had any help from dxxk head at all,but you just crack on cos thats what us women do best


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies 23 out of 30 were mature out of the 23 14 fertilised xxxx looks like it'll be a day 5 transfer they said pls pls pls!!!  If not it'll be a day 3 transfer but hoping for a day 5  x


----------



## melloumaw

fantastic stacey, i've noticed that its usually half collected that fertilise so well done you and dh, what a wonderful number to go forwards and multiply


----------



## melloumaw

and your gonna be pupo by the end of the week yay


----------



## hopepaige

wahooooooooooooooooo stace that is awesome news   

14 that is brilliant and you will have some to freeze for a sibling in the future   
congrats to you and dh 
we will have a pupo princess by the end of the week


----------



## melloumaw

stacey now is the time for positive body positive mind,
you need to even up the females too, with hope im sure we can level the boy girl ratio


----------



## staceyemma

Yes we need some girlies!!  
I must stay away from google  
Wondering what my little embies are doing!!


----------



## melloumaw

fab sight here stacey i mean fab
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## staceyemma

Wow that's fab mel   xx my new favourite site!!


----------



## melloumaw

told ya mamma mel knows all


----------



## hopepaige

morning all 

hope your all having a good morning

STace any news on your little embies ? whats happening is it day 3 which will be tomorrow wont it


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies

13 out of 14 eggs are looking good all grade one and grade twos between two and four cells as they should be.
  

Need to relax now ahhhhhhhh    

Ps jelly thanks for keeping me sane


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Fab news Stace!!!!! 
                  

Ladies hope all's good love you all lots! Today is hubbys birthday BUT both working so nice cuddles tonight me thinks xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

eggsellent news stacey what a fantastic round for you, definitley going to blast eh?
morning ladies
bubbles sounds like a nice birthday plan lol
dh bday was monday and summer made him a 3 tier choc cake bless her from start to finish will try to upload photo


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I really do wish you lived closer all these cakes I hear about makes my Bubbletummy rumble


----------



## hopepaige

i agree bubbles, Mel im gonna have to place some orders soon for the courier to collect for me     

Happy belated to your dh Mel and happy happy to your dh bubbles for today. I think your evening sounds perfect   love the new pic you look like such a happy couple   

Wow stace sooooo exciting, so maybe tomorrow this time your pupo   or maybe a few more days. Dont worry u just take care of that tums of yours so your embies can snuggle in tight as soon as they arrive


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks hope I'm chilling at home but very bored already and well daytime tv is boring  

Mel cake yum yum I haven't had cake for a while!! 

Bubble   hello


----------



## melloumaw

love the new piccy bubbles happy bday to you dh
sending virtual cake


----------



## melloumaw

there we are Daddy's birthday cake, not bad for an 11 year old eh? well done summer


----------



## hopepaige

well done Summer wow that is pretty awesome   
ill have to come ova there for some lessons when i have to start throwing birthday bashes for the trio


----------



## melloumaw

not a problem lol
sometimes we have cake days,where i get a bit carried away 
instead of meals we just eat all the cakes and biscuits lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

melloumaw said:


> not a problem lol
> sometimes we have cake days,where i get a bit carried away
> instead of meals we just eat all the cakes and biscuits lol


You are SOOOOOOOO the ideal mummy!! 

Summer your cake has blown my socks off! future british bake off champ!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps thanks for lovely comments and well wishes they will be passed on!  

LOVE MY HUBBY!!!    

Hope - How you feeling with the MS hunny? xxxx


----------



## Gertie5050

hello Ladies,

hope everyone is well and enjoying the lovely weather even if a bit on the chilly side. 

Bubble - wish Dave a happy birthday

Mel - belated birthday wishes for your hubby, lovin the cake 

didnt know there were so many fellow Aries, its awesome !!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

I'm aries too   17th April xxx


----------



## Gertie5050

woohoo stacey another aries, here's hoping you have the best birthday pressie ever, that BFP xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi gertie how you doing?


----------



## Gertie5050

hi mel, im doing good hun, looking foward to turning 42 on fri, have the lovely becky, Nik, Bertie,  hannah & dave coming over for a takeaway and some drinks (no way was i cooking on my birthday) then on sat having a 80's themed party, so a busy birthday love it    hows you my lovely  

xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

that sounds fab gertie
hope you have a great time
im good, girls go to off tonight till sunday so gonna shave the dogs for summer with my free time,their gonna take some doing lol
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gertie - We can't wait!!         

Mel - Freedom for a few days! will you be giving them a lion cut


----------



## melloumaw

more like buzz cut lol,
they are outdoor dogs now so quite a few months of mud and rain that gets mattered in their fur, hoping for a nice week so i can get back on track with them, its difficult to trim them when its bad weather, id rather them be warm and scruffy, than cold and neat, they are a mini schnauzer(zak) and a kerry blue terrier(boscoe), their getting old now and dont like me trimming them but needs must. they are stunning dogs when i have the time to keep on top of their fur,but it cripples my back sitting on a cold floor for hours on end


----------



## goldbunny

they should make dog wash things like car washes.. you could post the dogs in one end and they'd come out all fluffy...


----------



## melloumaw

now i could do with one of those
gb very apt piccy


----------



## Jelly.B

Funny you should say that GB....... http://hydrodog.com.au/

Hehe

Here 'dog wash'signs are everywhere! And 'stations' for it normally next to a car wash! Lol


----------



## melloumaw

omg jelly im moving out with you thats brilliant


----------



## staceyemma

Quick update 10 quality day 3 embies so we're going to blast!  

Please keep growing my precious embies  

Big hugs everyone xx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz stacey. looks like you'll have frosties too sweetie


----------



## Jelly.B

FAB FAB FAB FAB FAB FAB NEWS STACEY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

So, joined the gym   need to get rid of these thunder thighs!!   gym got everything you could need, indoor and outdoor pool, tennis courts, squash halls   AND A BABY SITTING SERVICE!!! Sweet hehe   so going for a trial session tomoz, see how Max will get on with the 'nannies' for an hour while I sweat to death in gym hehe

Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

stace thats great great news love well done. its great that they are going to blast such good quality. Sat is the big day   so so exciting

Jelly thats sounds fab love wow they are so organised over there.   

hey everyone hope  your all well


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all doin xxx

Stacey that's fab (I no your keeping me up to date with texts  ) xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi rach honey, how are you doing?, how's the delightful duo coming along?
happy friday ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Happy Friday All  

Bubble hugs and weekend cheer to everyone. 
Was off ill yesterday, just kanckered with feeling sick and headaches all the time (tablets to blame  )
But back today as boss having day off with his wife and kids
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

happy friday bubbles hope it flies by til hometime. x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Goldbunny - love the pic! whats new with you hunny and new results or plans? We're all here for you xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

happy friday all my lovely ladies 
cant wait to get home and snuggle up in front of the telly and TRY stay awake to watch  

Bubbles hope your beta soon my love   take care and chill this weekend 

how you Rach, GB and Mel  

Stace 1 more sleep my love    so exciting cant wait to hear your pupo tomorrow    rest well tonight


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Hop!! - How are you feeling today? Is the MS any better/worse?
whens next scan?? xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey bubbles

my word ive been struggling   but ive come to the conclusion i eat bits during the day and im fine but if i eat any food at night time there is no way it stays down so its more like night sickness not morning    at least i no now so at night i just sip on water and im fine but during the day i try nibble all day.   with all my heart that im not that 1 in a million that has this for 9mths   ill go   anyway the end result will all be worth it  

my next scan is 10weeks next friday 12th    

how are you my angel?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - At least you've found a routine that works for you and the three amigos!  
You're obviously like my pal little and often being the key  

OOOhhhhh next Friday 7 sleeps!!        

Ps. I'm good so excited for you and Rach, not to mention LouLou who's due anyday now     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow hope that seems to be flying by! 

bubble i have a clinic appointment now but it's not until a week monday. can't settle to doing anything at all at the moment, just can't organise myself, everything seems in limbo. Eating way too much chocolate (you could probably tell that from the pic? ). haven't even been for a walk for several days now and i was supposed to go every day but sometimes it is just too d*** cold! did a POAS yesterday in vain hope that i might have fallen naturally but of course BFN which is to be expected. 
wanna sneak back into bed now for a couple hours but i can't because DH is working upstairs and he'll notice and then i'll feel guilty and have to get up!! so i shall have to look busy!


----------



## hopepaige

Im really cant wait for the scan just to double check all is so ok    your mind always wonders sometimes so a scan is just a little extra confrimation as if the sickness isnt enough   

Yes Lou should be due anyday now   

and Stace who will be joining us in 2weeks time      

Im telling you GB cant believe we are 9wks today its crazy  
   GB neva give up my angel    u are allowed to be lazy at any time you want!!  its part of the joys of being a lady


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble my angel, hope you ok   don't want you being sicky  

Stacey, IM SOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!

Gb, oh Hun, just say you having a lazy day as you was busy yesterday   countdown till appointment. Will all be just fine   you need to get out of house tho Hun, get some fresh air. Good for you, clears your head a bit  

Hope, roll on scan!!!! I'm still in shock from your news hehe but ever so happy for you!!!!!  

Mel, sweetie, you are just a dream mum!!!!! You are perfect!!!!

Rach, how are you feeling?? When is your next scan?   exciting times eh!!!!

Gertie, how are you? Plans ahead?  

And loulou- must be close now!!!! Can't wait to see a pic of your little prince   

Beckyboo, hope you and little man well.  
Have a great weekend ladies!!!!
Lots of love
Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies on my computer now as my mobile phone wont work   it won't turn on probably doesnt help that I dropped it and broke the screen the other day  

My Iphone    
anyone who texts me sorry I cant reply right now as I can't see it!!!!!! 

Bit of a pain when the clinic might call.

But they did say no news is good news I guess they would have phoned hubby's phone they have his number....
I could be PUPO this time tomorrow


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!  

I am still reading your updates with interest, sorry I don´t get to post much. 

Just to let you know that I am off for just over a week as my parents are coming over, I haven´t seen them in 16/17 months so I am excited about seeing them again!  Donna Marie will be looking after you until I get back, be nice to her, none of your tricks *looks in GB's direction*!!!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Enjoy Sue 

of course Stace tomorrow is D day you'll be our PUPO queen  
what time is your ET tomorrow love?


----------



## staceyemma

10.20am


----------



## goldbunny

that'sveryexciting!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Stacey!!!

             

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wrak - Have a FAB BREAK!!  

Donna Marie - HELLO!!  

Stacey - I predict two little blasties in your tummy tum tum Pip and Pop


----------



## melloumaw

stacey, i have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, hoping it all goes smoothly cant wait for an update
love ya mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you lovely mel  
About to leave for London now...
Will update later  xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Stacey!  

           

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you sue!   xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

MORNING STACE

just want to send you all the love and support in the world for you today. Cant wait to hear your update when you are PUPO


----------



## staceyemma

Bless you hope you're so lovely  
Just stopped at services for the second time! It's all this water and nerves I think


----------



## rach t

Good luck stace you goin to be pupo   xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

ohhhhhh stacey should be pupo by now


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies well I'm PUPO with one expanding blastocyst  
They were really reluctant to put another in but may have a few frosties too xx 6 others growing still xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

My sweetie, you are PUPO!!!!!   

So so happy for you   and the 2ww begins lol  
Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

WahooOoo stace so exciting my love been thinkin of u all day. Now u relax take it easy and get pampered by dh   snuggle in wee one u have the most amazing mommy waiting to meet u in 9mths time   our pupo queen has arrived in town


----------



## staceyemma

My test date is 16th April day before my birthday  
Bless you ladies thanks for being so supportive xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Going to be a good birthday!!!    
Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

fantastic news stacey, so very pleased for you and dh


----------



## rach t

Stace is pupo yey congrats xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bubbletastic said:


> Donna Marie - HELLO!!


Hellooooo

Hope you have been enjoying some sunshine today

Stacey  on being PUPO
Heres hoping for some lovey frosties and the best birthday pressie ever     

Have a good weekend Ladies

Donna


----------



## hopepaige

ladies hellloooooo

i hope your all just busy busy and not having a blue monday   
hope your all well and had a great weekend.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hi Hope - only 4 more sleeps till 10 week scan


----------



## hopepaige

hey my angel 

i no its so scary and exciting at the same time.
I just hope and   all is still goin well


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well we're all here with you and am sure you're three little angels are growing and snuggling in just fine  hows the bump coming along with three in there? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

can definately feel a differance in my pants  

whats this exciting news i see in your signature that may is gonna be the mth     omg super duper exciting my love
info i want info??


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol Hope - I'm not suprised with 3 in there you will have an awesome tummy tum tum xxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

STACE - Our PUPO princess sending you an embytastic snuggle in wave


----------



## goldbunny

grr, takes me all weekend to psych myself up to phoning the GP, lie awake half the night worrying about it and then finally 1:30pm after putting it off all morning finally manage to make the call, guess what, i have to phone back at 8 am because some stupid NHS rule says they can't release the rest of tomorrow's appointments..but 8 am is usually about the only time of day i manage to be asleep.. so guess that's hours more worrying for me then.. it's like banging your head against a wall it really is.

so frustrating. can't answer my mobile cause the hospital keep calling me to try and get me to confirm a scan that's booked for thursday which i don't even think i need, but i can't tell them yes or no til i ask the GP why i've been sent for it..

DH told me yesterday that 'you never leave the house on mondays' which i can't possibly believe is true but of course now it's spooked me about it. 
2:19pm, options are 
1) go for a walk, at least i'd get some exercise
2) clean up the kitchen so it doesn't make him stressed when he gets in
3) try and do something else eg organise wood for a shelf i want in the utility room  cupboard
4) carry on playing the computer game i've been playing half the day already to block out everything else. 
i'll probably just sit here panicking about trying to decide which and not get anything done at all. like a rabbit in the headlamps....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - DO option one, some fresh air will perk you right up xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies 
gb i dont think many people get on with monday's lol 
hope cant wait for updates about the trio
stacey how you feeling sweetie
bubbles only a month till may keeping everything crossed for you
hi all the other brigadiers
afm well finally got scan dates through to find out whats going on in my stomach/uterus/womb wherever it is, im due on 23rd april to have and internal scan vaginal scan and a renal scan so at least they will cover all bases,whilst im having the internal im going to be cheeky and ask them to check my afc as i never had it done when i got my amh results. so i should know the results approx 2 weeks after that,
still nursing the hangover from hell caused by a very late friday/saturday night look like death warmed up lol
love to all


----------



## goldbunny

haha, just got very lost.. set out to try and get the iron repaired - DH "it's ok it's just a bit sensitive" - me "the words you are looking for are 'electrical fault' !" (after he's blown a fuse and managed to switch off the central heating and the internet router just by ironing!) so rang somewhere random and then on a whim decided to try and take the iron down there because the guy on the phone sounded nice.. didn't bother to write the address down just had a good look on a map and thought it would be obvious. Three times around the block and then gave up and came home turns out i wasn't even in the right area! haha. Well at least the iron and the car have had a little trip out.


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies sorry not been on been a bit AWOL and negative last few days but feeling good now.

Hope thank you for your lovely messages you are so kind darling  

Mel I'm feeling ok 2 days past transfer and have cramping today so hope it's the embie snuggling in  
Stay away AF   I would ask about you AFC mel why not   be cheeky Hee hee

I have two frosty babies in the freezer too 

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

gb you sound just like me, if i havent driven somewhere before i cant do it.
stacey fab news about having frosties, dont you dare stay away when you feel negative, get on here and we'll have you feeling super duper again


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel    you're so lovely  

Having a lovely roast dinner yum yum 

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good morning lovelies,cant believe its wednesday already, 1st week of holidays always drags, 2nd week flies, gotta go into work tomoz and friday to do cleaning before we start back on monday ho hum  
hope you are all well
mel x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies - So we have all fallen quiet  

Mel - Not long till the 23rd   Geez Louise full MOT for you innards or what   
Good for you asking for AFC too though why not, it'd be silly not too while theyre having a poke about!   It all brings you good news and possitive steps forward! Back up North In Oct if you fancy a brew? 

Stacey - Love to the trio of Lewis (you man and embielicious )  

Goldbunny - You do make me chuckle not long now till your clinic appt, hope they can get you started as soon as you're ready to go    

Hope/Rach/Jelly/Becks/Lou/Maria/ et all hello


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles will have to see if we can work a date out honey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Fab  

Well as for me starting in May my body's thrown a giant spanner in the works  
I was placed on levothyroxine 25mg daily along side my meteformin to prepare for tx next month, my level at the time of testing was 2.5-6 (November 2012).

I was told to start the tablets 1-2 months before tx and sent monthly result to Consultant, well have been on this now for around 7 weeks and my first result has come back at 3.6 ........

They wanted it to lower to under 2 but I've had the opposite reaction  feel pants cause now my tx may be delayed/cancelled it's taken so much hard work to get this cycle on the road after everything at christmas maybe it's a sign I shouldn't bother


----------



## goldbunny

aw bubbs        massive hug     

deep breaths, breathe in lots of


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubble   don't say that! I'm sure it's just a 'phase' I'm sure it will all work out   
Xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Ladies - Just feel thoroughly like my campfire has been widdled on have a retest next week (although only got results today tests were done 3 weeks ago) lets just hope they've come down. Stupid as it is I was 'ready' for May and not sure I'm willing to dangle on an indefinate string while we wait for levels.. been reading Agates thread and scared myself too about future risks  

GGGrrrrrrrr (scary Bubble roar) at IVF stupid infertility


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles, your next results will be better,keep positive honey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I shall put my positive hat back on promise   (where did I leave it ?)


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies how is everyone?   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

eating a sticky bun to calm myself. 




bit anxious about everything. bun's nice mind.


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
1 cleaning day down 1 to go, what an absolute disgusting mess the workmen left the school kitchen in, i took photos for the area manager to see,not on at all  
whats up gb?
hi stacey


----------



## goldbunny

oh i just got back from a u/s scan the GP sent me for to see if they can find out why i'm still so bloated. So there's a whole string of anxiety-inducing things like fear of rush hour traffic driving ( my lovely antique car doesn't *do* acceleration, driving it is all about forward planning...) fear of car-parking barriers (unavoidable at the hospital but they scare the heebeejeebies out of me - i just *know* they are about to crash down on my head any second) fear of having to walk around with a full bladder and then being kept waiting (if i was prime minister it would be illegal to keep anyone with a full bladder waiting. at all. for anything. ) fear of the emotional side of being scanned and them giving me fanny-cam scan (physically no big deal but emotionally brings up all the m/c stuff) fear of my monday appointment with clinic and that i might not have any follicles left (looks like righty might be empty but possibly slight action from lefty, uncertain.) Fear of the fact i'm so anxious these days the stress will be trashing my egg quality but i can't get my GP to see me for more than 15 seconds at a time so i can't get help with even half the things that are wrong ( including mysterious foot-cramps that keep waking me up, annoying, i neeed sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!, which i started getting after i started walking a lot to try and get fit for next cycle, so i stopped walking, which hasn't stopped the cramps so now i'm just unfit again... scared to exercise in case it makes the foot pain worse which then keeps me awake which makes me tired and less able to move about.. Also AF is late (yes, i tested, no, BFN, two tests) just to add insult to injury. ...why can't anything be normal?  

'part from that everything's tickety-boo. 

i'm at least in the position of having nothing on over the weekend so i can chill out now til monday's appointment. unless i try and ring the GP to ask about the 'results' of todays scan (which didn't appear to have turned up anything new). So it's just me and the cat hiding away til DH gets home from work. I might hide her ball under her blanket. She likes that.


----------



## melloumaw

gb
try bitter lemon on a night before sleep time, its good for restless legs etc so might work on the cramps too


----------



## goldbunny

hmm, if i can find some without artificial sweeteners in i'll give it a go. i like bitter lemon. And i have been also having restless legs which i hadn't had since i was a teenager. ty


----------



## melloumaw

i buy morrisons own brand they do sugar free too


----------



## hopepaige

to everyone 

life always throws us this huge tests but us strong ladies we will get thru it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hi ladies! Really sorry for lack of personals buy flying visit on iPhone!
No need to delay tx the clinic are confident by doubling dose all will be well and closely monitored during tx and possible pupo time xxx 4 weeks tomorrow xxxx


----------



## rach t

That's great bubbles   4 weeks will fly by xxxxx


----------



## rach t

Morning to everyone hope all is well xxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning rach
fab news bubbles


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning  
Great news bubbles  
Been having lots of cramps af cramps  
Been feeling quite ill since yesterday afternoon hot and dizzy and feeling sick and my belly has bloated back up it went right down. So feel like   

Decided I'm going to hold out until Tuesday my otd to test... If I can!!! Xx
Hope af stays away  

Love to u all xxx


----------



## melloumaw

for stacey, the feeling ill can be seen as a good sign stacey,its your bodies way of identifying there is something else in your body, hold on tight little staceyembies
right im off cleaning at school again yay (not)
take care sweetie look after yourself


----------



## goldbunny

i got AF yesterday afternoon, tough day really, what with having had to go up to the hospital for scan to investigate bloating. why am i so fat? i think i might have to go on an elimination diet see if anything's triggering it.. trouble is sticking to that!

hired an electrician to fix the broken light on the landing- wondering now which will happen first, DH noticing the repair's been done or dh checking his email and finding the receipt. or a blue moon.

lying in bed with the cat. wondering how long i can do this before hunger drives me to the kitchen.

morning all i hope you have a great weekend lined up. i need to start walking again and get around to colouring my hair. i'm fat and greying... it's not a good look. might take the iron out for a drive again today.


----------



## staceyemma

Just a Quicky ladies in hospital in Chelsea with moderate ohss
Very poorly girl xx


----------



## goldbunny

yowch, stacey, hope it improves quickly.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey- hospital games !!!!

Hope - how was yesterday hunny Xxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending love and hugs stacey, this little one is definitely sticking with you, thats why your not well


----------



## melloumaw

hope any news on your scan sweetie
we have our 3 year old grandson coming to spend the night,dh has just gone for him, thats the cats going into hiding for the night lol, he likes to try and cuddle them by laying on them (they dont like him lol)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bless poor moggys lol! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

he tried to eat kali(big open mouth kiss) was hilarious he had black fur all around his mouth, looked like he had a moustache and goatee


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I do wish there was a 'like' button on here


----------



## staceyemma

Well after all these faintings, sore massive bloated belly 
I really cannot believe it but we have a  
Oh my days never thought I'd be able to use that icon  k
Guess this ohss is going to get worse now... Errrrhhh


----------



## goldbunny

stacey!!! eeeeek!! how exciting!  


the babydust brigade is sitting under a lucky star methinks!


----------



## staceyemma

This year is THE year girls!  
Thanks Goldbunny just hope my body will keep squidge Safe  
Is this for real Someone pinch me! No someone slap me! Zx


----------



## goldbunny

not sure one ought to slap a pregnant woman!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Might take my mind off my big sore belly   ha ha xxx 
God what a tough day yesterday really need to relax and take care of myself now   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

OMG OMG OMG STACE Wahooooooooooooooo      i new it I new it  
not nice to be in hospital but my love you are getting top care and you can relax   my love im so excited for you and dh  

AFM sorry just got home tonight from my trip down to the clinic we booked into a hotel last night so we could spend the night away and could not connect to net on my phone   stupid thing 
anyway my appointment was amazing. All 3 little beans moving about. Cant believe we saw the legs and arm buds it was WOW WOW WOW 
will get my pics uploaded just now to show you all my little beans. Doctor is happy with them all measuring well and heartbeats beating away.
OH my gosh im really having 3 babas its so unreal.
DH took my shopping today to buy each little bean a prezzie, well i went mad but got them the cutest little bankets each and a little babygrow had to get white with neutral colours but hey thats ok colours will come later. 
Thank you all for you kind words i read back now and really appreciate all your support  

Mel hope you enjoying the babysitting tonight  

GB hope your feeling a bit better my love. Keep strong your a tough lady and we love you lots  

My darling bubbles oh my gosh 1 mth left and its the big BUBBLES MAY MTH just cant wait for you to get going my love.     

Everyone else HELLO and hope your all having a great weekend


----------



## rach t

Big congratulations stace I no I have spoke to you hope yoi getting plenty of sleep and are better very soon xxx

Hope thats fab news so pleased and all 3 are doin great lovely you have bought things just hard not to ha hope you taking it easu xxxx

Everyone else big hugs hope u all enjoying the weekend xxx


----------



## goldbunny

hope it's amazing to think all three going strong so pleased for you - eek!!! 3!!!     wow!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Eeek! Stace amazing news (you know that by the 800 texts) lol  

Hope- do glad beanies are doing fab! Can't wait for 12 week scan and boy or girl news at 20!!!!

Others - love you all xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, I am sooooooooo super duper Happy for you!!!         massive congrats to both you and man! Wish there was something I could do to make you feel better right now, wishing you a quick recovery tho! It's all for a good cause   hope you back home soon where you belong   and..... Get man to get you a test girl!!!! WANT TO SEE THOSE TWO LINES TOO!!!!  

Hope, darling, bet it was so amazing seeing all 3 precious little heartbeats. I'm so glad all is going well   can't wait to see a pic of your growing bump! (that's a hint by the way....   ) make sure you get plenty of rest  

Hello to all you lovely ladies   so much going on here now and about to start.... This sure is THE lucky forum   can't wait for more good news  

Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey i told you thats why you felt ill, huge congratulations sweetie so pleased for you
hope wonderful news about the 3 amigos cant wait for pictures
afm our little man whimpered most of the night so not much sleep for me,he has been a really good boy tho just not very settled through the night


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, hope you can catch up on some sleep tonight


----------



## melloumaw

I hope so jelly lol. Just baking biscuits with him.then taking him home


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello my gorgeous Ladies!!!!  

Hope everyones ok! 

Stace I know I speak for all the brigade when I say we are all sending you oodles of healing energy hun, love you, man and squidge lots xxxxx   

Three weeks on Friday and I'll be having me old womb snooped about in! and a scratch to boot (must remember to shave legs etc.....) 
after 6 months off things have returned to nature   sorry tmi!


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha that made me laugh bubble     xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol Jelly what can I say I speak the truth


----------



## goldbunny

we had our follow up appointment finally this morning. not very helpful re the m/c etc but we've asked for level1 immunes and hopefully *everything crossed* they're going to let us do another fresh cycle (kinda depends on my having any follies left, they're a bit thin on the ground these days) going back in wednesday for blood tests.

i'm kinda bothered about the relative slowness of it all, i just want to be pregnant, Right Now! but i guess i have to be patient and at least a bit longer gives me time to get my eggies in shape (look lively down there would ya). 

*does #ommanepadmehumm# face* keep calm and follie on! 

please pretty please universe can i get another frostie from a fresh cycle so i'd have four which would be 2 FET cycles (2 at a time) last ditch attempts! Unless you'd just like to bless me with twins from a fresh cycle of course!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Glad you have had your apt as its a massive milestone in itself  
As for level 1 immunes I think it's a good idea! hopefully they will come back clear but even if they don't (like mine) then you might get an answer and wazy forward to a happier future.

Without my results I would always have had a 75% chnace of mc during pg BUT with results and righ meds this should be brought down to normal for my age group. 

I just need a BFP to start with xxxxxxxxxx

And as for AFC i say it everytime to you hun, I have 40+ per ovary and still get less eggs/viable embies than you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello all!  Hope you have all behaved the last week or so!!!  

Sending a top up of                   to anyone that needs it

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Welcome back Wrak!!

Some fab news this week will let you read back and find it for yourself


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies
fab news gb and bubbles
welcome back sue
hi jelly and every1 else


----------



## melloumaw

stacey just read your diary and wanted to send you mahoosive


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel really not in a good way   xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hi all I willl read back and see what u all been up to, just a quick update on me I've been admitted to hospital for dehydration. On a drip now probablly till wed. Feel terrible. Had an aweful night last night and this morning the dr just said he was goin to admit me. The good news is all 3 babies r fine. Sendin u all lots of love


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww hope bug cuddles! What's with all this hospitalisation ladies Is this the new trend


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles they dont feel dh's are doing enough
hope and stacey get yourselves a little handbell,whilst your there milk it for all your worth girls,make the most of what you pay your taxes for lol
hope your both feeling well soon


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Seriously ladies so much love to you both you and the little ones are wished a speedy recovery xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – eeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!  *jumps up and down like a mad thing* I am so overjoyed for you, congratulations!!!  I hope you feel better soon. 

Bubble – hope things aren´t too overgrown and break the shaver!!!   

Jelly – love seeing the photo of your gorgeous son!  

Mel – Hope everyone is sleeping better now. 

Hope – sending huge hydrating hugs.  I am glad you and the babies are all ok and they are looking after you well there.  

GB – glad that you are having tests done and are going to have another cycle.  In some ways I hope they do find something, if only to take preventative measures to stop what happened to dear Spot happening again.  

Rach and anyone else I have forgotten – hiiiii!  

Sending everyone a huge (and in some cases, gentle) hugs

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies.  Hope your all well and keeping well. Gb good luck for bloods tomorrow. Sure your gonna be starting a new cycle before u no it  . Stace my angel how r u doin? Any updates on your recovery? Sending u massive hugs. Bubbles not long my love and the BIG mth will be here. How r u and the girls Mel  hope u have caught up on the sleep   hi jelly hope u r all well down under   sue so gr8 to have u back . Hi rach, becky, gertie lou.  AFM seem to be doin much beta feel a lot more hydrated and doc says all goin well I can go home in the morning   so happy bout that  . Loves and cuddles to u all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad you are doing better, Hope.  Excellent news that you will soon be home!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

fab news hope sweetie


----------



## rach t

Hi everyonr hope all is well xx

Hope sorry to hear that pleased you home 2moro and everything ok xx

Sorry for lack of posts ect im on juggling 2 houses decorating packing goin to work I hate moving house but I did decorate the nursery today  dh is going in the shed his snoring is horrendous and jay getting into our bed so thats me on couch past couple of nites with about 3-4 hours sleep  xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Shame Rach I no the felling Shaun (dh) snors terribly I think ive just gotten so used to it  hah. Hope u get some beta rest tonight. Shame def not the best time to be moving but awesome bout the nursery  .            Thanks everyone for your kind wishes. Can't wait to sleep in my own bed tomorrow night


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies just to let you all know I am still alive and kicking just about..
Really hit rock bottom yesterday couldn't cope anymore the pressure of my hue stomach I could hardly breathe or walk   just been crying and crying so low.

Ny mum showered me in the hospital the other day and I fainted   really had enough.
Now have a pipe drain thingy on my stomach and they will drain 2 litres per day of fluid.
Can breathe easier now..
Guess I just gotta take it day by day..

Just want This to be over  

One gynaecologist said I could end up in intensive care or having to terminate the baby... Nice positivity doc
Now you know where you can stick that!! He said well you do have two frosties...       

Saw a proper fertility doctor as thy have an ivf unit here and he thinks we can manage it guess he Understands wht I have been through to get here...
Lister have been amazing calling to check on me xxx
Thinking of you all the time ladies you keep me strong xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

staceyemma said:


> Saw a proper fertility doctor as thy have an ivf unit here and he thinks we can manage it guess he Understands wht I have been through to get here...
> Lister have been amazing calling to check on me xxx
> Thinking of you all the time ladies you keep me strong xxx


Glad you've seen a real Doctor now! Do these 'not real doctors' not know you have a brigade of women willing to hulk smash them!!                      Rest up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

PS : drank one of the glitterberry J20 drinks today and thought of you! wonder if I send a crate over your wee would be glittery ?? 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,
stacey and hope glad your on the mend
what an eventful evening we had, youngest complains of tummy ache about 4pm, 6pm she's screamin in agony,asling us to make the pain stop,cue mad dash to a&e with suspected burst appendix(out of hours doctor recommended it)
get to a&e she says i feel better now   typical white coat syndrome.still had her checked over just incase, she has blood and protein in her urine which could be a sign her kidneys are working overtime with her not drinking very much,but at least thats all it was.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Gosh Hunny - Glad she's ok, blimey we're getting our hospital fixes ladies  
Hopefully she'll drink a little more now for you, so glad she's ok, I can't imagine anything scarier than becoming a mummy and then seeing my baby in pain xxxxxxx

All my other ladies - Love you longtime


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh mel, what an evening for you! Hope she's feeling better now tho.  

Morning bubble  

Gb, thinking of you  

Sue, missed ya chick!  

Rach, glad all is well although you seem to be a busy bee   take it easy tho chick  

Hope, darling darling darling     hope you feeling better now! You must must must take it easy  

Stacey, sending you all the love in the world my dear  

Halfway through the week ladies  
Roll on Saturday!! Got a 'me' day   got 4hours at a spa place with lots of yummy treatments, then me and man going to a rooftop cinema in evening   first time him and me will be out on our own since little Max arrived! Well needed  

Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

ty bubbles and jelly, when triage on phone said phone an ambulance i just cracked and bawled lol
jelly me day sounds lovely
bubbles not long to go now sweetie,how you feeling about starting again?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Feeling more positive than I was but to be honest will just be glad to have it over with by OTD  

Bit stressed still about my TSH4 levels but will see what most recent blood test says I guess   Super busy before tx starts in 3 weeks.
Have my parents third bedroom and bathroom to redecorate, aswell as helping dad finish his 'reading room' .
Our back fences to pain and helping a friend down in Southampton move house on the 28th April, then boss is away for 9 days before my op so running the mad house alone again.

Don't think I have too much time to worry


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bless you mel   think I would have cried too! 

Bubble, wow busy busy!! It's good tho hey   before you know it, you be seeing those two lines on a stick  

Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll either be seeing to line or the stick will be broken in two


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe funny   this is THE lucky thread now, we will all be lucky


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

Stace my love i wish i could take all this pain of  your away now   you tell that doctor this preggie sa chick will fly up there and join the brigade in bashin them up.    your precious little embie is goin no where my love   you just believe that    so sorry you have to go thru all of this   

mel my word what an ordeal last night but most important all is ok. Hope she is keeping liquids down and feeling beta  

Bubbles my love its "BUBBLES MAY MTH" nothing is goin to get in the way of your BFP     and you sound so busy it will be here before you even blink  

Jelly thats sounds fab    enjoy your special alone time with dh and have extra wine for all us brigade ladies who would probably do about anything right now for some     

Rach when is your next appointment love? how are you wee ones doing?

GB hope your bloods are goin ok today  

hi sue, gertie, lou  

afm im home    my doggies almost ate me up they were so excited to see me   feeling much beta i must say i feel "recharged" the doctor has booked me off for the rest of the week so just goin to take it easy and back to work on monday.
Goin for a check up on friday to check all is good. What an experiance was so worried about my wee ones but saw they are fine so its me now that gotta concentrate on keepin this damn food and liquids down    so i dont end up back there


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope so glad you're home hunny  

apparently sipping drinks through a straw is good (seriously ) I think its because it's little and often as opposed to sudden gushes into tummy.
Triplets clearly + 3x the MS   

YOU are such a sunny lady we blooming love you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

well so well and so forth.
went in for blood tests - *scream* at cost! omg. moving swiftly on...

so apparently i can't go again on this day 21 i have to wait for the next one and it will depend on an antral follicle count that won't be now until round about may 20th then if it is ok d/r end may/beginning june, which just feels like ages to wait still.. means i won't be on 2ww til july... can't believe where the year has gone i should have been due in july... we started our last cycle last august.. where is my life??      

just have to believe that the long run up is a good thing and i'll get in shape and all tippety-toppety condition..

so so scared that antral follicle count will be too low though! they wouldn't have let me go again last time if it hadn't been for previous good performance.              

everything seems so slow... 

trying to eat low fat stuff because of gallstones, trying to see if it will make me less bloated and help me sleep better. Gagging for chocolate!!!!! 
although i did have some sweets (naughty bunny!) very nice they were too, squishy 'marks and splendid' piglets, nomnomnom.  


hope you're all having a good day.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny the fact you've always responded v well to stimms should count for alot more than you realise hunny. 
Don't fret ( I know its easy to say) but you want to be a chilled out lady with some happy chillaxed eggy makers  
End of May will be here before you know it, you'll only be a week or two behind me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

if i stare at this banana long enough will it turn into a milky bar?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach – sending you huge hugs, hope you manage to get everything done and get a better nights sleep soon.

Hope – Glad you are now at home, you look after yourself hun (or get someone else to do it for you!).  

Stacey – sending you a huge (gentle) hug.  I hope the drain helps ease your suffering and you are soon feeling better. What a terrible comment for your consultant to make, that is one of the most insensitive things I have ever heard.  I am glad your fertility doctor was a lot more positive.

Bubble – I can imagine glittery pee!  Sounds like you are very busy!

Mel – sending you huge hugs, they do make us worry, don´t they.  I am glad it is nothing serious.  

Jelly – missed you too! Have a lovely time on Saturday!  I am jealous!  Only been out alone twice with DH since Isabella was born, once when we went to visit my parents and Isabella had a nap and we went to Tescos, the other time last week when my parents looked after her for an hour when I had a doctors appointment!!!  Party on!!  

GB – time goes so quickly, doesn´t it.  I have to get in shape as well (although unfortunately not for the reasons you are!), DH has to go to the works dietician on 1 May so hopefully they can give him a healthy eating plan that we can follow.  He had to have a physical because he is a first aider, so far he has seen a doctor for blood tests, had a fitness test on a bike, seen the physiotherapist for a walking/running plan, and now he has to see a dietician!  What a load of rubbish!  

Not much going on here, watching  Peppa Pig AGAIN!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> if i stare at this banana long enough will it turn into a milky bar?


If it does, let me know and I will have to try it!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Sue Peppa Pig - The one things I don't envy about those with children, the endless repetition of little pink cartoon characters


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all today? Hope pleased your home and getting there yes you rest xxx
Stace hope your doin ok although I'm pestering u in texts ha xxx
Bubbles how are you xxx
Hi sue how are you got better sleep sat nite thank gd xxx
Gb how are you xxx
Jelly how's you and max xxx
Hi Mel how are you xxx

Had midwife appointment today measuring big but I already new that haha didnt think she would be able to but she listen to the heart beats and heard 2 different ones one faster than the other but was moving more and also kicked the stick thing she was using she was lovely just a stand in midwife but she had twins so was lovely talking to her at consultant 2moro wish it was scan time xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

if I have to watch Princess Peppa and Sir George the Brave one more time I will scream!!!  She is watching the one with pancakes at the moment.  I know that one off by heart as well!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh lovely Rach!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach - Thats fab new hunny twinnies are all snuggled in and enjoying the tummy party express     

Cannot believe how far gone you are already seriosuly where has time gone   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps cant wait for new piccy hee hee xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

GB that all sounds so postive my love...    

Rach how lovely my love so excited for you love


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Best check my old drug box and see what I already have left from last cycle (if anything haha)

Bless just had a lovely little old lady come in (she thought we were the housing authority) she'd lost her keys and was abit upset but managed to do some detective work and reach the actual association so they're going to help her


----------



## goldbunny

just walked around homebase feeling odd - i have a strange sense that i stop myself being happy a lot of the time because i'm sort of afraid that if i get too happy the universe will say, ah, well she's happy enough don't need to give her anything more...


it's as if when i'm not fretting i feel guilty that i should be! maybe 'worrying' feels like i'm doing something about stuff....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny sounds very much like anxiety/low mood. 
Have you thought about something nice you can do to prepare for tx (the happier calmer you can be better the better tx) I've found accupuncture fab but even a groupon deal for a massage or to have you nails done might be just the ticket xx


----------



## goldbunny

no you see it's not, i'm actually happy, it just feels odd! i'm sort of scared of it.. like i'm so used to going around worrying that just shrugging things off and enjoying the sunshine seems wrong!! My purry cat is here washing herself on my desk, i had a nice time wandering around the shops and the sun is shining away outside, i have nothing on for the rest of the week really and everything's good! the clinic stuff's out of the way (though i ought to follow up with GP about scan i had last week) so i can just relax and get on with a spot of gardening and DIY and stuff... 

i'm just finding it very very weird. As if worrying about TTC would somehow help it happen.  

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

i was thinking about getting reflexology mind and i think of it then i forget, i should follow that up.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

focus on planning some nice things then to divert the old attention from worrying about not worrying


----------



## goldbunny

jobs-list a mile long to get through first... everything seems to need fixing! all small stuff, broken toilet seat, car rear wiper, that sort of thing. and the lawns need mowing if the weather holds (we have 5, though each one isn't big)


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies

Hope thanks for all your kind messages you are so lovely   xxxx how are you?

Bubble looking forward to seeing you Sunday     you'll get to see me in my lovely hospital gown you really are the best (ps cant wait for the granny pants!)


To all my lovely ladies love u millions Jelly my lovely, Mel, goldbunny, gertie,becky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Still in Chelsea hospital not sure whats next     day by day they say.....


----------



## hopepaige

hey stace haha just sent you a pm to check in on you and here is the answer so dont worry   
as long as your getting beta and your embie is snuggling in deeper thats all that matters and it will all be worth it in the end   

sent loads of hugs with bubbles so bubbles dont forget to pass them on my love  

hey everyone else hope your all well and keeping well


----------



## melloumaw

stacey good to hear from you,was going to message and check on you,hopefully each day your little embie is snuggling in tighter and the suffering your having will be worth it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies 

Hope how's the MS my sweetie hope you're doing ok, sending so much love to SA for you xxxxx

Mel - Hows your youngest tummy still ok? xxxxx

Stace - Writing my list as I type   

All my other ladies - Love you long time.

AFM - Sorry to whinge but I HATE metformin. Still feeling sick everyday, getting abit tired of it now as was really hoping after god knows how many weeks tummy would have adjusted to the meds but   it will be worth it this time. I must order my drugs early next week else I'll be pushing it I think.   
xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi lovely bubbles,
summers tummy is still a little achy but i think shes due to start her period
im busy baking cake for BF lo's 1st birthday,doing winnie the pooh cake for her, will post when its finished


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Cake sounds fab! 
Hope Summer feels better soon, you know was thinking about when I was younger (13 +) I used to get really severe pains that could last hrs many a time, a few times I was crying my eyes out on the lounge floor begging my parents to call someone, I now honestly think this was my pcos showing as my cycles started and probably cysts or something (Nothing scary but may be worth looking at if it happens alot to her) I still get pains sometimes now and it's only since tx I know why, the pill helped me at the time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

i had a bad flair up that lasted all yesterday,always approx 1 week before a period,(im thinking it could be cyst)im having my scans on tuesday to try and figure out whats going on, im still mashed from all the pain killers lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bless honey - It's all the awesomness trying to escape out of you  
Hope everything comes back soon and clear xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

do you know something honey, i wouldnt mind if the scan came back showing something untowards,as then at least theres a reason for it all


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I understand that hunny, hopefully it's something simple at worst x


----------



## melloumaw

well theres the cake but i cant get it right way round lol


----------



## AmyHF

Staceyemma, just seen your signature, boo on the OHSS, been there and it's not fun! Good news on the BFP tho, and its usually a good sign strangely, as its the extra hormones released during pregnancy that cause it apparently. Did you have kind of surge-y cramps? If so its a good warm up for contractions!

Sorry no personals, Lil'Miss is grizzling...


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Amy
Ohss is no fun at all xxxx
Yes lots of cramps! I'm home now after 10 days in hospital now two weeks off work resting at home now...

Lovely to hear from you


----------



## melloumaw

stacey its good to hear your home sweetie


----------



## staceyemma

Mel it's good to be home   xxx
Just did my own wee pregnancy first response test and right away two lines.
Keeping it for the 'memory' box xxx

Hope you are ok mel? X


----------



## melloumaw

not bad sweetie ta
school run time


----------



## hopepaige

morning ladies

Stace so so happy to hear you are home safe and sound. Def no place like home hey. I felt exactually the same even after just 2days. 
so glad to hear your doing so much beta and those beautiful lines still there      
makes this all worth while doesnt it


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - profile picture should now be the official pee stick or some pretty pink bunting


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha   oh bubble you are the best xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubbletastic said:


> Stace - profile picture should now be the official pee stick or some pretty pink bunting


I can manage a



Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks sue!  

Hope   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We love Squidge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Squidge loves mad Aunty bubble   xx


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, i hope your all doing well
scan yesterday showed swollen veins on my left ovary/side of uterus,  thats all scanner would say got to wait 10 days for doctor to get full results


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel sending you hugs darling   Xx


----------



## melloumaw

cheers honey, hows things with you?
oh she also asked if i'd had a d&c which i havent so it made it sound like there might be scarring etc


----------



## hopepaige

Mel 
sure if it was very serious they wouldnt let you wait for 10days.    all is fine

Hi Jelly how are you and little max keeping love? long time no hear  

to all my lovely ladies    hope your all keeping well


----------



## goldbunny

good morning peeps. 
no news here just figuring out how to make myself bother getting dressed and going shopping. cat is lying in sunny patch in living room and it is tempting to just go lie there too!! 

is it wednesday already? i don't know where this year's going.


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies  
Mel what a pain you have to wait ten days but at least things are moving  
I have my scan next Thursday to check for a heartbeat will be 6 weeks 3 days  so nervous hope little one is there and is ok!  

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, I'm sure all ok   don't worry too much, bet you will worry for nothing  

Hope, darling   I'm well thank you, and Max is super good lol. Spending my free time at mo in the gym, 4kg to go then back to pre ivf drugs and pregnancy weight lol. Getting there   how's our three little amigos?   and you? Lol 

gb, hear UK having some nice weather at last, just intime for my return hehe. Get dressed Hun, go out or a nice long walk, fresh air, sun, lovely  

HELLO STACEY


----------



## goldbunny

everything crossed for you stacey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Little one will be just perfect how could they not be with such amazing FF Aunties   .... oh yeah and you and man  

Mel - Like Hope I'm sure if it was somethign serious they wouldn't keep you waiting ten days   they can answer your questions and put your mind at rest asap

Hope - My lovely lady!! not long now till 12 weeks eeek eeeek eeek     

Rach - How are you chicken??

Gertie - Hope you're ok chicken  

Goldbunny - Ours are all house moggys but whilst painting some fencing yesterday I left the door open a crack and after an hr or so realised our two boys Spook and Gobblin had decided to venture out to see what I was doing and were watching me intently  

Jelly - Hope your'e well chicken  

AFM - Time is going so fast! AF decided she didnt fancy following the schedule despite the pill and arrived monday (weridly straight after accupuncture to increase blood flow) so dates have changed a little will now be having op AND starting DR on the 10th meaning if we get as far as EC its likely to be very start of june as day 10 of stimms will be 31st May  
Can't believe it's almost here xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Jelly    

Thanks Goldbunny   scared every time I go to the loo need to chill out I think.
Just after everything the past few weeks I feel worried that little one could have been harmed.

Bubble it's going so fast isn't it! So excited for you


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, ohhhhhhhh exciting!! Can't wait to share the journey with you


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, bring on scan date     all will be super duper perfect


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So what's everyone up too? I am sat at work wishing it was 5:30  

I'm a right miserable   too due to the arrival of the  

Think even if I met the possitivity fairy in person today I'd tell her she's a (insert rude word) numpty!


----------



## Jelly.B

SNAP bubble! Pmt all over the place! Don't think man has enjoyed being around much today, seriously, if I had a blunt object to hand, I could happily have thunked him with it, not that he's been completely blameless but maybe not enough to be brained lol but him just breathing near me wound me up! 
Hope tomoz will be a better day


----------



## hopepaige

BUBBLES AND JELLY NOW NOW    
or though ive been snappy at dh alot recently and only lata feel so bad and he just laughs and takes it. bless him 

Bubbles im sorry love, please dont be rude to me   but im gonna be positive now!!!! we wish for her and wish her away so often and then when we have a plan she goes and messes it all up, but hey its not messed its just a bit delayed but its still happening and im still soooooooooooooooo super duper excited for you   
I wish it was home time to, just had our lunch hr and i go sleep on the couch in the kitchen room here, the ladies in my office call me the pregnant sleeping beauty cause i cant get thru my day without my lunch time snooze  

Stace im telling you at your scan day you are gonna see that there is nothing to worry about cant wait for nxt thurs  

GB hope your day is getting beta  i agree with Jelly go take a nice walk out in the sun, always the best medicine  

Mel


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly - Can just see you and me in this mood as a doomy duo   . Maybe its a good thing we're half the world away poor men (serves them right for breathing too loudly though) 

Hope - Can just imagine you fast a kip at work- Good thing your co-workers are nicer than me, I'd have drawn a moustache and little glasses before you had time to start snoring


----------



## goldbunny

well just back from the shops with some tasty dinners, tonight we have garlic bread, girasole pasta (like ravioli but round) stuffed with tomato and basil, flakes of honey roasted salmon and a watercress and cucumber salad...
got to get out for a walk this afty to burn off the calories so i can eat it! 

i'm such a pig for garlic bread. plus i bought apple pie but i don't think we're having that until tomorrow.

Hoping DH will skive work this afty and come out for a walk with me that would be nice. But he likes to cycle better than he likes to walk, i think it's a boy thing. but he complains i go too fast (my bike is much faster than his) even when i am trying to go slowly. 

so a little sit down is in order then i ought to sort my laundry out. HUGE pile of that to do


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies,
tut jelly and bubbles for nasty pmt, luckily i dont get moody just need lots of hugs
gb tea sounds lovely,
hope nap time is a fab idea keep your energy levels up
stacey cant wait for news about your scan


----------



## melloumaw

morning all
its a sad one for me today,
our eldest dog zak, has somehow escaped or been taken(there is a van in the area collecting little dogs)
he didnt have his collar on because ive been grooming him,but he is chipped,boscoe is still here so i cant understand how he's gone,was out till all hours last night looking for him, DH thinks he has gone away to die as he is an old man now,with next to no teeth,im really hoping some lonely little old lady has found him and kept him rather than any other scenario


----------



## goldbunny

oh mell that's so sad i hope he turns up!


----------



## goldbunny

have you reported him missing?
http://www.nationalpetregister.org/


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh mel     awful! If he's chipped, can't you trace him then? Oh Hun, really sad for you    xx


----------



## goldbunny

don't think chips work like that jelly they're more for reuniting found pets than tracking lost ones. The benefit of a chip is usually so if someone finds it and takes it to the vet or somewhere they will get it home quickly rather than taking it to a pound.


----------



## melloumaw

i reported him missing on the chip website,there is a dog warden comes round daily so im keeping an eye for him in the hope he can help,
summer is devastated, they have grown up together,he was 6 months when we got him summer was 5 months


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha yes that's true lol!! My cat is chipped and that's how little I know haha

Oh mel, hope if someone finds him they take him to a vet!!! I had a rabbit that used to like to escape, so worrying!! 
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

thanks ladies, he is home
he was only 5 minutes up the road,a lady took him in overnight and took him to the local vets this morning, he didnt seem happy to come home lol
we even went to the estate he was found on 
anyway panic over
so relieved


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - So glad he's back, loosing a fur baby doesn't half put your heart in your throat! 
yay for his return!!


----------



## hopepaige

Morning everyone well afternoon here  

Mel so happy to so this last post, shame its so worrying i no my doggies are my little babies i couldnt imagine loosing them.
so glad he is back safe and sound 

hope your all well


----------



## Jelly.B

Yyaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## goldbunny

mel that link i showed you they put reports out on ******* so anyone might see his picture, i think it's worth making sure it is seen by as many people as possible..


----------



## goldbunny

oops looks like i missed reading some posts, glad he's ok!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey all! 

So we established yesterday I'm a MARDY woman right now!
Well after 5 weeks of chasing GP for blood test results needed before tx the muppets today tiold me the labs lost them 
                            
The GP cant fir us ion till middle of nect week leaving a week till tx for the results to come back or we'll have to have them private at the clinic for £288


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, AAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!! There are no words for your GP right now!! 
Really hope they can sort it. Last stress you need right now Hun xxc


----------



## goldbunny

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!   stupid GPs. that's crazy. hope you get it sorted bubble x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just going to have to hope the GP's second attempt doesnt go wandering ! 
ps I've calmed down abit now haha xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

OMG Bubbles no no no, sometimes you just want to give these doctors one big slap   
hope you get it sorted out quickly my love, this is bubble may mth and NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING is gonna get in the way of this tx my love you believe that     life throws us detours we just laugh crash thru then and carry on the journey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Indeed Hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed they rush the next lot through for you bubbles


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel - 

So what are all you beautiful Ladies up to today? xxx


----------



## hopepaige

this mth end paperwork    is driving me crazy.


----------



## melloumaw

im off to buy flowers for the lady that found zak,and pick the girls up from school now


----------



## goldbunny

i'm trying to wind the clock back seven hours so i can get all the things done i should have done today!!

huge pile of washing up wants attention urgently before DH gets home but i also have to go post a birthday card, get some exercise in, and hoover the whole house...if i could just be methodical about stuff i'd get it done but i get distracted and end up sitting on the computer having 'just a quick look' at the internet .. oh dear, see, i'm doing that again! and then perhaps a little teensy go on a game or something and then an hour whizzes past ..*zooming hour noise* gzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzuuumm...

and i wish i had actually done something today because even if i get those things done they are things i should have had all wrapped up by say 10 am... and then achieved something with the rest of the day. lovely day it is too! 

it's 3:30.. now,, deep bunny breaths... keep calm.... carry on! something will get done!


----------



## melloumaw

gb im exactly the same,i started making a list the night before and taping it to the laptop


----------



## goldbunny

it's now half four, i have done some of the washing up and hoovered the hall. just got to do a bit more washing up then take the birthday card round to the postbox... should be back by the time DH gets in..


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies 
saturday sleep in tomoz hooray lol


----------



## goldbunny

yawny yawny yawny. shall i get up? feels early. been awake a while though.


----------



## melloumaw

gb i went to bed at half 9 and im shattered still, sooo want to go back to bed


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies!!!

Well what can I say rise and bloomink shine  

Busy busy busy weekend ahead followed by a manic week and half Bubble needs some energy drinks       

Next rest day shall be the 10th May woohooo *choo choo train to insanity*


----------



## melloumaw

afternoon ladies hope your all well
stacey just read todays diary entry,keep positive sweetie,its good the ohss has gone down,enjoy being pregnant and we cant wait to see that scan picture


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks lovely mel  
When I see that heartbeat I think I will cry!!! Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i think we'll all be there with you sweetie


----------



## hopepaige

Morning lovely ladies

Mel i agree with you Stace we will all be there with you, 3 more sleeps my angel and you get to see that amazing heartbeat flattering away      so excited for you my love you are doing an amazing job keeping so strong  

Bubbles my love the countdown begins my lovey this week our bubbles may mth begins     so super duper excited for you my angel  

how are you keeping Mel all good   

GB hope your keeping strong and neva forget how special you are    keep moving forward and neva give up on your dreams  

Jelly helllllooooo how are you love    big   to you and little max  

Lou hope your well my sweetpie and enjoying being a mommy   

Rach  hope your well and settled in nicely, what a hectic time think you should relax and put your feet up for a while love   

 to everyone else and happy Monday  

AFM well 1more sleep and its our big 12week scan tomorrow     so excited but nervous as well, hope my little trio are all well and growing nicely


----------



## goldbunny

can't believe you're 12 weeks already hope that's amazing!   so exciting, i hope huey dewey and louie are snuggled in tight   how are you going to sleep tonight? eeek! 

well it's monday again where does the time go? last night i had a bit of a bleed which is odd, i don't normally bleed between afs and if af is early it's very very early since i'm only day 18 now...very weird. don't know whether to tell the clinic, i'm supposed to call on day 1... waiting to see if it turns into full blown af.

trying yesterday to get a list of household chores and diy stuff that needs doing organised but dh refuses to go into details he always just wants to leave it to me to do that - it's not that i mind but it's a bit like expecting the cat to finalise the accounts or leaving event catering to your goldfish... i'm a bit scatty and random and things take me ten times longer than everyone else. it would be a lot easier and more efficient if he'd work on the planning with me. i'll like decide to go buy paint and come home with a table tennis set or something. 

trying to stay off the computer games today but itching to play already... must resist... too easy to think 'oh i'll just have half an hour and it turns into all morning. i had an awful dream that all my hair was falling out still trying to shake that from my mind.

what's everyone got planned today? x


----------



## melloumaw

morning gb and hope
getting excited for you hope
afm not doing too great,got cystitis now,bleeding when i wee quite a lot and kidneys are killing me,going to doctors end of the week for scan results so will speak with her then unless it gets worse


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel- don't wait hunny get a GP appointment!!! (Apologies Bossy bubble alert) Now don't make me come over there do as Bubble says! 

Hope- one more sleepy sleep!               

Stace- Only 3 more sleeps hunny then hopefully you will be able to relax (mind you six weeks+3) is super early ALOT of clinics don't do untill 7+ so don't panic if they need another one in a further week or so! All will be perfect  

All my other Ladies hello!

Drugs arrive Wednesday feel awful though ATM loosing my voice and  boss is about to take off for a week see how far through today I get xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles nearly time for the crazy train again lol


----------



## hopepaige

mel love dont take any chances rather see a gp  

gb that damn witch neva comes on time when we want and appears out of no where when she is not needed    so how it goes further in the week

Bubbles bring on wednesday wahooo step no 1   

must say today is draaaagggggiiiiinnnnnnggggg my gosh i just want this time tomorrow to fly in now


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!

Mel – I used to suffer from cystits a lot in my early 20s, sending you a huge hug, hope you get it sorted soon.

Hope – good luck tomorrow!  

Bubble – hope you feel better soon.

GB – sorry to hear that the witch is messing with your head.  We love your scattiness!  What computer games do you play?  I am a Sims addict and can easily turn an hours play into a whole day!  Then feel guity thinking about all those things I should have done. 

Stacey – sending you a huge hug.

I am having a day on the sofa today (as long as little miss lets me!  She had a bad nights sleep so I might be in luck!) as I had a hospital appointment this morning (not fertility related) and I got poked and prodded too much and now feel a bit tender.  DH is starting a new job this afternoon as deputy team leader, trouble is the team leader is off until Thursday so he has to stand in and do his work when he has no real idea how things work!  Tomorrow is a public holiday and we are getting a new King, the Queen is abdicating (apparently Charlie and Camilla will be at the service, I bet he will be jealous!) so not sure what we will do, watch it on tv, or find some celebrations that are going on somewhere. Isabella said she wants to go to see the sharks at the zoo, not sure that is very patriotic!

Hi to Jelly and everyone else that I haven´t mentioned, sorry not functioning properly today!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

oh my goodness queens have no business abdicating! that's just not cricket.

first the pope now this! hope charlie doesn't get any ideas about suggesting to his mother over tea that she takes it easy...


----------



## staceyemma

Hope good luck for your scan can't wait to hear yor news!  ^

GB its easy to get carried away on the computer isn't it!Your post always make me laugh 
Hope af sorts itself out and arrives when it's supposed to xx

Bubble after speaking with u on the phone I quite like your new husky voice  

Mel   bless you sorry you're poorly  

Sue- hope you have a good sofa day! I'm having a sofa day too  

Jelly give max a big cuddle and kiss from me!

Gertie- how are you hope you had a fab holiday

AFM I'm so tired everyday hoping it's a good sign  
Slowly getting stronger I can walk about without looking like a hunchback now 
Just wanna get Thursday's scan done now...


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey- I sound soo sexy lmao *somewhere between husky and choir boy hitting puberty*

AFM - May not be posting much this arvo off home to bed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning my lovies.  Well at the clinic and sitting in this damn waiting room, I think it would be scary if we had to add up the amt of time we spend in a waiting room  for good cause I suppose but still.    Bubbles hope u r feeling beta today and get your voice back .  Mel how r u? Did u go to your gp or how r u doin now? Gb hope your ok and the witch has stayed away for now .  Sue hope u had a good relax yesterday   Stace hugs to u love 2 more sleeps  . So so exciting  . Hope u all have a gr8 day and will be in touch when my turn finally arrives  .


----------



## melloumaw

hi hope i thought you were updating scan news lol
im still hurting in my kidneys but the blood has subsided at least,cant see doc till next week as i would rather see the same doc ive been going to,will keep checking for cancellations tho
hope they dont keep you waiting too long,do you have to have a full bladder for the scan? i think thats what caused the cystitis for me


----------



## hopepaige

Sorry Mel hehe just now I promise yeah I should have a full bladder but had to go pee just now it was like desperate so drinkin water now and I'm sure it won't be to long before I need another one   good about the blood just take care and yeah it is sometimes just beta to see the same doctor all the time and long as u r ok that's most important. Can't u leave your details for them to contact u if there is a cancellation?


----------



## melloumaw

i can check online at my doctors and book and cancel on the site so it saves messing with them,
just dont hurt your tummy with all that water, i was in agony waiting for the scan because no matter how much i drink they can never see clearly i have to put cushions under my back etc to push things forwards,and after googling holding your bladder is the worst thing to trigger cystitis, so when you go toilet after sit up straight to completely empty the bladder never lean forwards


----------



## hopepaige

Mel I think I have the weakest bladder in the world, if I try hold for to long I end up wettin my pants haha I neva new it could cause such serious problems. I still live in the ladies all day I tell u


----------



## melloumaw

what time is your scan sweetie? im hanging on here lol,
might make quick hot cranberry drink definitely seems to help with the symptoms


----------



## hopepaige

It was at 9.00am its already 10.15am   sounds like a plan mel have a sip for me to


----------



## melloumaw

wow id check they haven't forgot you sweetie dont they know you have 3 babies bouncing on your bladder


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am stalking!!! 

We have had the abdication, we now have a King, now waiting for the balcony scene!  Isabella is not interested, she just wants to play outside! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue are you watching on tv or actually there?


----------



## staceyemma

Hope it's scan day!  
Can't wait to hear your news xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

melloumaw said:


> sue are you watching on tv or actually there?


Watching it on tv. To get a good spot to actually see something we would have had to have camped overnight, Isabella cant even wait for 2 minutes without getting impatient, so that wouldnt have been practical. There is a bric-a-brac market in town so we will see what is going on there, perhaps there will be celebrations.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sounds like a lovely day
dh has monday off so we're going to see the giant golfballs @ http://www.daelnet.co.uk/features/menwithhill/ molly is intrigued by them think we might go walking too,just hoping the weather stays fair


----------



## Wraakgodin

hopepaige said:


> It was at 9.00am its already 10.15am  sounds like a plan mel have a sip for me to


Hope you are ok

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

hope, im wishing everything went well @ the scan for you sweetie,
stacey 2 more sleeps for you honey


----------



## staceyemma

Mel I can't wait to see one way or the other sounds really negative but I just need to know xxx


----------



## melloumaw

im keeping everything crossed for you sweetie, i have a feeling all will be A ok.
starting to worry a bit about hope,   all is good with the trio


----------



## Wraakgodin

melloumaw said:


> starting to worry a bit about hope,  all is good with the trio


Me too, Mel 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue found an article on your new king http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2316988/Queen-Beatrix-Netherlands-abdicates-Thousands-Dutch-turn-monarch-sign-away-throne.html?ICO=most_read_module
loving the blue outfits


----------



## staceyemma

Hope I am worried too   is everything ok sweetheart? Xxx
Thanks mel love how are you feeling today xxx


----------



## goldbunny

hope you are ok Hope.


----------



## hopepaige

ladies im here omg what a day 
waited for 3hrs in the waiting room dr had an emergancy in theatre and so we just had to wait   yeah went mad

but as you can see by my photies all 3 little babas are doing GREAT 
they were moving around everywhere what a mission to get them still to get a scan but finally got each of them, not 100% but looks like we have 2 little boys and 1 girl in there. The little girl is sitting at the bottom and the 2 boys were bouncin away on the side. 
Had to then go for the bloods for downs ect and all has come back FINE  so happy to no my little trio are well and growing so nicely.
they are all round about 12cm in length and heartrates at about 160 which is great. 
Will be back again for the 16wk scan at the end of May

Thanks for all your msgs today  ^hugme 
Hope your all well and Stace my darling 2more sleeps and its your big day


----------



## melloumaw

hope thank goodness for that you really had me worried


----------



## staceyemma

Phewy! Glad all is ok hope   xxx
Fantastic news lovely!


----------



## goldbunny

hope that's amazing, lovely to hear that news, i said 2 boys and a girl! hehe      what a relief that they are all doing well.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am so happy that everything is ok, you had me worried as well!!  Next time explain to the docs how many stressed cyberaunties there are waiting for news, and there will be consequences if they leave you waiting like that again!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tell them we have a Goldbunny and we are not afraid to use it!!! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

's true dat.


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks ladies it really does feel so real now to see them not just looking like a little dot on the screen anymore its amazing. GB ill fly u in nxt time cause that wait was just aweful


----------



## melloumaw

i can finally turn off computer now, i bid you all  goodnight
love to all


----------



## rach t

Hope fantastic news xxxx

Stace one more sleep so excited xxx

Everyone else how are you all? Xxx

Well I'm in my new home waiting for new couch and cooker cumming today then I'm all done then ill be off to order all the nursery furniture soon have scan next thur it feels like I have waited for ever for a scan my last one was 10 and half weeks I'm now 18 weeks they just don't care here till your 20 weeks xx


----------



## melloumaw

rach lovely to hear from you,glad your settling in,i cant believe your half way
afm woke at 4am in agony with my back, dh has took kids to school so i can ring doctors to get an appointment,will let you know the outcome when ive been
take care all mel x


----------



## hopepaige

Mel def def def get to the doctor my love  please let us no what he says 
Sorry for all the pain   

Rach so happy to hear all is good with the babas and your settling in nicely. You gonna have to send us a piccie of the nursery  

morning everyone hope your all well
its a bank holiday here in SA today so im snuggled in bed where i plan to stay for most of the day


----------



## goldbunny

ouch, mel, hope you're ok.

rach you are Very Patient! don't think I could wait that long without a scan. x 

morning all hope you are all ok. misty here, cold and damp and putting me off going to tesco. Just packed my imaginary children off to school. *sigh*. (haven't really got those just was thinking about it while I was wistfully fishing for frosties in the last of the milk).


----------



## melloumaw

results in..had to do a sample she looked at it and said i dont even need to dip it to tell you,you have a bad kidney infection. 2 weeks of strong antiB's if the pain gets worse or i get sickness or fever in the next 48 hours i have to go back to the docs to get admitted to hospital. sample going for culturing incase the antiB's aren't strong enough
its all fun and games eh. DH said he's noticed i've been ill with things like this since i came off the pill,which i told the doc but she just said its coincidence, if it continues im going back on it
hope every1 else is good


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Hope the GP can see you super soon, Bubbles is very worried bout her cyber friend from up t'north  
Let us know you're ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Stace - Scan so soon bloody hell! You MUST text me Missy as I won't be able to do anything but grip my phone untill a piccie of Squidge lands with me   (My whole morning until that point WILL be a write off   

Hope - THREE GORGEOUS BABIES! (runs round making whooping noises and grinning like a cheshire cat with tooth extensions) 
      

Goldbunny- Hows the old witch behaving ??

Rach - I'll give you a bell later so you can laugh at my sexy voice   

Wrak - Hope you have a lovely day, and I'm behind you 100% in terms of giving Hopes Drs a short sharp swift kick up the jacksie for keeping the fabulous Babydust Aunties waiting for news 'NAUGHTY DOCTORS' Bubble smash!!  

Other Ladies - My sisters from another Misters big loves 

AFM - Still ill but boss has officially left for Spain so must struggle through, have a valuation today as well but my head is pounding luckily only a part-ex so should be swift and short. DRUGS ARRIVE TODAY!!!!!! I shall name this box 'Valentine'


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Must have cross posted hunny,   get some rest while the kiddies are at school and lots and lots of squash to cleanse the kidneys and water works ok! *Bublle fluffs virtual pillows for Mel* xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hmm never thought of naming a drug box. (thoughtful face) mine has peppa pig stickers all over it now because I put them on for spot. 

my odd bleed the other day stopped so I have no idea what caused that. very weird. didn't phone clinic about it. saw GP yesterday but am giving up going now because they're as useful as a chocolate fireguard. Really appalled at just how hopeless our medical system is. Mine told me the pain in my foot was because I wasn't wearing trainers to exercise. Hmm. Since I only walk and I wear £120 walking boots, I can't see how that could be the case. Plus, it's only one foot, if it were the shoes surely it would be both feet? Also, it hurts most when I wake in the morning (it wakes me I think) not when I am actually walking. She didn't give me any advice at all about how to stop it waking me up. Trainers? yeah. Sure. I have been wearing this same brand of walking boot every day for years. I have only had the foot pain in recent months and I have swapped to an identical new pair of the boots since the pain started ie, if it was the old boots causing it it would have stopped, and I know the new boots aren't the cause since I had the pain beforehand. doctors! beyond a joke.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB- Glad the bleed has stopped xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

oh mel how teribble but at least you no now and you can TAKE CARE put YOUSELF AT NO 1 
Glad you are on some tabs and hope you will be feeling beta in no time.  
Will the girls are at school put your feet up and rest  

Thanks for all your kind msgs i must say after yesterday it all feels so much more real now   they were moving around everywhere and i am lying here hoping that soon soon i will have a little feeling of what i saw   crazy me i no    

Bubbles you still got a bit of a husky there, hope your are keeping warm and taking care   because today is MAY DAY    big bubbles mth, drugs arrive today    yipppppeeeeee and so there is not time for a sick bubbles   no no no so its u take care missie     

Stace 1 more sleep     so super super exciting just cant wait to hear your news tomorrow   
GB glad bleed wasnt anything serious, some doctors   definately go see someone else for sure  
hope your all having a good day


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles your my little virtual angel. im off into work see how i go cause i cant afford anymore time off im on a stage 2 which means i cant have anymore time off for a year or i'll be on a final warning.i cant afford to lose my job..i have an appraisal on friday so will have words with manager then and explain.
bubbles i bet your looking forwards to your delivery come on valentine, spread the the love.
gb thats a weird one you havent overdone it have you or maybe have a bunion coming etc,molly has tight tendons and has to do stretching exercises,it made a massive improvement to the pain in her feet and legs, lay on your back on leg bent on floor point the other foot towards the ceiling for 30 seconds repeat other leg 10x each, it may help you sweetie
hope my lovely trio mamma your avatar makes me smile so much,


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Boo to going to work when so poorly I hope your supervisor can see you're in genuine distress and allow you leave without consequences. 

VALENTINE HAS ARRIVED!!!!!      This WILL be the time Bubble gets her


----------



## goldbunny

babydust vibes for valentine!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Goldbunny - Have to suddenly 100x more real now it's here EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
*runs round and round like a demented door mouse*


----------



## goldbunny

I can't wait to do my next cycle now.. though of course I still have to actually wait, but you know what I mean. bring it on!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB- We can do this my chickalicken!!  

LADIES - I've added man to FF today (not that he knows yet   ) Bubble Boy will be able to keep you updated that way on days like EC when Im non comus mentus!!


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOOOOOOOOO BUBBLES    
Valentine has arrived  

you no it this is it my friend "BFP BUBBLES MAY MTH"


----------



## melloumaw

so happy 4 u bubbles, and welcome bubble boy
felt better being at work but exhausted now lol


----------



## goldbunny

arrrghhhh - just when you think you have got your head above the waterline... phonecall from clinic our test results are in and they want to see us... cue dramabunny panic...
I thought the results would be ages yet and it would be just a case of them mentioning it when I went in for a scan...

now I have nearly a week of being anxious 'til our appointment. waaaah. 

see on the one hand, they might have found something they can fix (good) but on the other hand, if they found something they can fix why didn't they believe me a year ago when I said we needed tests and everyone said oh no don't bother it's not worth it we don't think it's necessary etc. etc. they might have been able to save spot! (bad, since too late now) 
on the other hand what if they've found something they can't fix or something that means our frosties can't be used!      

I just can't see a good result from this. I hate this journey everything can change in a heartbeat. I was having such a good day 'til they rang up. After I spoke to them I just wanted to crawl into a corner and stuff my face with chocolate. I can't cope with waiting til next week. why do they do this? they must know it's incredibly stressful. 

I bet the consultant is late too, they've given us an 8 am appointment again and they are Never On Time. Ever. Which is very unfair really. I don't work but DH is a busy man.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GOLD BUNNY - Annnnd breathe!!! 
Most clinics will want to discuss *even clear* results with you so they can answer any questions. 
Even IF there is a problem I cannot see it being anything that is insumountable (and remember here you are talkign to a lady who neeeds so many extra drugs to prepare for pregnancy she rattles when she walks) If they didn't tell you they were here and then you get to your scan and they say 'All is fine' you'd be seething they'd sat on that info for weeks while you still had worries in the back of your mind hunny 

If there is something then it may well be a case of simly an extra pill or injection along the way, a small price to pay for removing a risk  . 
My Consultant said in a ideal world all ladies would be given full immune testing and investigations prior to any treatment, but that will NEVER happen privately or via the NHS due to costs involved.

I know it's easy to say..... but RELAX there is nothing you can do untill your appointment and all stressing over fictional outcomes will do is stretch you and that fab hubby of yours to emotional breaking point before you even set foot in the car park.

Big hugs Dramabunny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

results either way GB are good as your clinic will be able tailor your treatment accordingly


----------



## melloumaw

stacey sending you loads of   for tomorrows scan


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you mel xxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck stacey


----------



## hopepaige

morning lovely ladies

hope your all well and have an awesome day 
Especially

STACE its your big day   so exciting cant wait to hear all your news.
Good luck my angel


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Goldbunny and hope   so excited and nervous! Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Stace!! Can't wait to see that beautiful little Squidge picture!  

Hey ladies! - afraid its a very sad day here in the Bubble household hubby awoke to find our beautiful fur baby Merlin the house rabbit had suffered a major stroke   I held him all the way to the vets where they helped him to his forever sleep just after 7am xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubbles so sorry sweetie 
Merlin may you hop through blissful meadows over the rainbow
stacey what time is your scan? im guessing twins for you, lol


----------



## goldbunny

no! oh bubble how sad. so sorry you have lost your fur baby. poor merlin. at least it didn't happen while you were out at work. hope you get through the day ok.


----------



## hopepaige

so sorry Bubbles  
hope your ok


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks ladies! Going to bury him tonight under a beautiful willow tree that's lit by fairy lights in the back garden and a little stone dragon to mark his sleeping place xxxxx

Come On Stace!!  Bubbles wants some pretty pictures !!!


----------



## hopepaige

Thats sounds so lovely my friend    so sad but in a place you can always remember him and the special times


----------



## staceyemma

Ladies!!!

Everything is ok!!! Squidge has a perfect heartbeat and perfect measurements!


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations stacey,hello squidge so pleased for you sweetie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

WOOOOOOP WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP!! Stacey time for a ticker Missy! 

No more Negative Nancy Pants Squidge is here my sister from another mister !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOO STACE

I  NEW IT i new all would be fine   hello little squidge and STACE welcome to the pregnancy world


----------



## goldbunny

hey great news Stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks everyone  
Hannah your phone call made me laugh I think most of it was screaming lol!
I will do a ticker soon!!! Xxx

Love u all xxx

Absolutley gobsmacked and so very grateful xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Stacey!!!  Woooohooooooo!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - I do scream when excited its a 'thing'  

Can make public days out embarassing mind


----------



## melloumaw

woo hoo stacey for your diary entry and your FABULOUS ticker,its about time lady
morning all, gotta go to work early for an appraisal, dont feel good so hoping manager sends me home, feel sick, loss of appetite etc im hoping its just the AntiB's and not the infection getting worse
love to all and happy friday


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks mel  
Hope you feel better soon! Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

shame Mel   hope work goes by quick and you can get home to rest its the weekend so take care of YOU and relax.
Hope you feel beta soon soon  

hey preggie stace


----------



## melloumaw

manager wasnt happy me being at work, so she sent me home after appraisal. managed 2 slices of toast and off to bed before i need to get the girls


----------



## staceyemma

Hey preggie hope   ha ha 
Oh mel love have some rest xxx


----------



## melloumaw

managed to avoid hospital,with lots of bedrest,
off to the seaside now


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Have a fab day at the seaside    !!!
Awesome day for it, sadly I will be spending it in the office untill 1pm  

*sings* Lonely.. I am so lonely all on my own wooooooaaaaaaaaaa

Went to a comedy night Saturday had wine... too much wine worried I've pickled my eggs   damn me and my lack of ability to say ' no thankls I'll have a tap water please* Still hungover


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles you know a few relaxing drinks can be good for you
as for the seaside,we looked at it couldn't not get a parking space anywhere, massive traffic jams to both Scarborough and brid,so we came home,and made plans for an overnighter some other time lol


----------



## goldbunny

we had a massive 'sunday lunch' (a day late) with a huge pile of yorkshire puds, and soon we are off on a bank holiday cycle ride followed by an evening at the theatre!


----------



## melloumaw

sounds lovely gb
not sure if we're off to a Chinese buffet or a take away and film


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sounds like we all had lovely days


----------



## goldbunny

hahah @ me getting dressed for the theatre I was dreadful pushed for time once we got back from cycling but I was determined to actually try and get dressed rather than go out in my jeans - I never dress up usually except for weddings and stuff, it's not that I don't want to i'm just not good at it at all, anyway, grabbed a pair of tights they were some really long ones I got from Tesco for 50p so they were no good, threw them back in the drawer, grabbed the only other pair I could see, well I thought they were my maternity tights (only maternity item I bought) so then I didn't want to wear them, but then I looked around and there was like no other choice so I thought oh sod it it won't matter, except I was wrong they weren't maternity tights at all they were pre-ivf-suck-everything-in-support tights, well oh god I have put on a bit since I wore those! hahah, frantically trying to get into them, I did in the end, after a lot of lying on the bed waving my legs about most undignifiedly, almost went out looking like a human being, anyway was expecting a 'wow' from DH but all I got was a grudging 'you look quite pretty'. ah well. guess that's old age for you.. 
had some of those candy sweets that used to be called sweet cigarettes, now they're candy sticks or something, anyway offered DH one in the theatre he instantly took it like a cigarette and took a drag at it, I was like oh god don't do that, I had visions of us getting thrown out for him smoking! I'm sure one of the ushers was giving us funny looks though it might have been the contraband sweets since we were probably not supposed to buy things outside the building. 
play was funny anyway. 
Tomorrow was supposed to be clinic meeting but it got put back til Wednesday. That's me painting the stairs instead then.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Sounds like me getting ready   !! Love it 

Hey Ladies - Hope you're all very well, all's ok this end hangover seems to gone and just sat ploughing my way through todays mammoth work load (while sneaking on here).
A very Happy bunny as ordered some fabric for craft projects I'm working on and loving the different prints I'm receiving, think I may start making a baby blanket for myself afer all one way or another I'll be holding our angel one day and even if a toddler through adoption there's nothing like a comfort blanket  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Just changed my pic too my new twins ! Munster and Monster they're mini dwarf lops and ever inch and gorgeous snuggly fur balls as they look! the've already in 2 days adapted to beng housebunnys and aren't phased at all by the cats who watch their fast paced hops with sheer terror (our last rabbit scared the be-jesus out of them but was at least old and slow) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Hannah  

Back at work today already want to go home!!!!! arrrggghhhh lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Bless you've just had three odd weeks off you lazy cow   (thats its Bubble wind up the hormonal pregnant lady just before she comes to stay and can murder you in your sleep)


----------



## staceyemma

I just can't get back into it lol  
Just want to sleep zzzzzzzzz ha ha I have become a lazy ol' lump  
Just a warning when I come to stay BUbble- I am up all night weeing! at least every hour


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol thats fine stace shall I go carbooting and get ye and olde chamber pot to piddle in  

Me and Hubby could sleep through a earthquake xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ok  
Look forward to it!

Feel so moody today     
Is it 4 o clock yet?


----------



## melloumaw

morning lovelies crafting sounds fab bubbles,
stacey its a short week thank goodness
afm docs just rung re: urine culture,it is a bad kidney infection,but not what they thought it was,so now gotta start on a new load of anti b's im just getting my appetite back after a week feeling off,fingers crossed these next tablets are easier going lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aww Mel   Boo to Kidney Naughtiness     you get plenty of rest and fluids !! DR Bubble hath spoken! xxxxxxxxxxx

Stace - Man up lol   take it slow hunny it might do you some good once you get back into it  

3 sleeps till DR and op xxxxxxxxxx mum and dad are taking me haha should be fun someone will probably think I'm surrogating for a right pair of old gits (dad is 70 this yr) 

ps. I only asked for a lift/drop off but no they think it's a family day trip out they'll be there in the waiting room with papaers sandwiches and a thermosk like an indoor picnic


----------



## staceyemma

wow bubble it's close now!     how exciting!!!!!!!   

Mel hope the antibiotics sort you out   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

Awhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhawhawhawhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


LOOKADABUNNIESES!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

bubble lolol @ your parents day trip with the thermos and paper plates sitting in  the waiting [email protected] you surrogating for them. lolol

baby blanket sounds divine I wish I dared make one!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well I figure Goldbunny, think positive, be possitive and maybe I'll get my possitive but we're at peace with other options if this fails (JUST NOT AT BLOODY PEACE WITH WAITING FOR IT ALL) so one day I'll be a mummy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – glad you enjoyed the play, I used to love going to the theatre when I lived in England.  I remember those sweet cigarettes when I was younger, I used to love them, but strangely I have never been slightly tempted to smoke a real one. 

Bubble – Enjoy crafting.  I wish I could make blankets, I can do cross stitch and I am in the middle of learning to knit (doing the simple scarf at the moment).  What you should do when you have a child is to make a blanket out of the clothes they grow out of, a sort of blanket of memories.  Isabella still loves her (shop bought) blanket, especially the label.  Awwwwww… love the bunnies!  I am the one who can sleep through anything!  Oh, I can imagine your parents, they sound exactly like mine!  My dad wouldn't go anywhere without his thermos!  Good luck!  

Stacey – hope time flew today.

Mel – hope the tablets sort things out quickly.

My nice hot bubble bath is running, I have been looking after 4 children under 5 today, and at one point I had 7 in the house, playing with playdoh, drawing, stamping, playing musical instruments!  Aaagagghhhh!  I need some serious relax time!  I hope they are in the mood for playing outside tomorrow, I bet the mother of the two over the road was relaxing on her sofa with a glass of wine while I was pulling my hair out!!!  I was planning to sit outside on the bench with my study books and just keeping an eye on them going up and down on their bikes and drawing with chalk on the pavement (our street is a car free zone) but no chance!  

Love and hugs to all!  Better go before the bath overflows!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Remember what my job title is "FF's Official Distributor Of Orangey Good Luck!" You lot will get a truck full of  when you have treatment!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Morning to all you lovely ladies  

Well im still alive and kicking been a bit man down the last 2days with the flu, winter has hit us like a bomb so ive been sleeping in bed and taking it easy. 
Also got major cramps but i think that is just due to my trio growing so nicely and my belly showing all the signs of there growth   

Mel hope your doing beta and that those meds are kicking in  

How you keeping GB 

Stace hope your settled in nicely at work how you been feeling? I no the feeling about the weeing all night its a pain now especially that its getting so cold here now    when do you have your next scan love  

Bubbles my angel 2 more sleeps till your brand new adventure begins    so excited for you. You really gave me a giggle about your parents and been a suro    enjoy this time with them sure you'll end up having a great time. Love your little furry twins so so cuet 

Wrak my word you've been busy busy but how lovely to have the wee ones to look after   

Hope everyone is well and keeping the positivity flowwwwwwing


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Hope  
I have my appointment with the GP tonight to get things moving with a midwife etc.
Lister have advised me to ask for a 10 week scan to check on baby and check my poor ovaries too.
Hope they will do this extra scan for me if not it'll be 12 week scan as usual.
I will go for a private scan nearby at 10 weeks if they won't help me.

Glad to hear you are doing ok. I have no real symptoms yet bit of nausea and tired all day but feeling pretty good

Have you been thinking about names for your trio yet?!

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

stacey! new glamorous pic? nice one!

i think hope's triplets are called huey dewey and louie. (obviously louie is the girl) and that's settled. hehehe.

winter?.. hope! blimey. i really struggle with the idea of the southern hemisphere. i've never been, and can't really shake the feeling you aren't all upside down. it definitely can't possibly be winter. it's wet and springlike here. i think we're having delayed april showers.


----------



## hopepaige

ooooh tonight that great my love always keeps my stronger when i see a doctor or have a scan to just no all is moving ahead you no 

Yeah i also had a 10wk scan that was only because i was in hospital but it also cleared my mind and then my 12 wk one.
I have a 16wk scan booked for the 31 May   
shame you went thru such an ordeal but wow the end result with your little babba now makes it all worth it hey  

So glad to hear your feeling good   i must say my little lunch time nap helped me loads in the 1st trimester, now i seem to be a bit beta and seem to get thru the day much beta now.

names we are having a huge debat at the moment    so we shall see    hahahaha love it GB will tell dh that one tonight and see what he thinks   

haha GB no we not upside down we're just uuuuum different     i hate the winter but just remember we have the bust christmas holidays eva by the sea or round our swimming pools at home in the beautiful sun which makes it all worth while. 

Rach were are you love, didnt you have a scan soon?


----------



## melloumaw

morning lovely ladies
stacey how did the doctors go honey?
bubbles 1 more sleep to go
afm,doctors for results this morning, no real cause for the pains i keep getting possibly early fibroids or varicose veins so non the wiser really,hey ho, i was hoping for ah there's this the matter, we can do this to clear it etc but still in limbo land really.
got to go back next week to make sure the kidney infection is completely gone
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

doctors was useless may as well have spoken to a brick wall, GP's know NOTHING about IVF

I think I'll get an appointment in the post for 10 week extra scan... as for what happens now with a midwife? Will  I see a  midwife? who knows! didn't help that his english wasn't very good!    

Hope that nasty infection is clearing up mel    xxx


----------



## goldbunny

Stacey push to get to speak to a midwife even if they can't get one to you straight away, I had to wait ages and I regretted afterwards that I hadn't been more pushy about it (even though at the time I thought i'd tried everything) xx

I feel dreadful this morning think I overdid the fatty food yesterday (or i'm ill?) as I was sick overnight and so haven't slept much. Also feel guilty for wrecking the peaceful feeling from yesterday morning's reflexology by shouting in the consultant's office in the evening. Wouldn't be surprised if they refuse to treat us now but I was so scared he was just going to say my life was over - why can't they understand this stuff is terrifying and start the conversation with a smile and a 'there's nothing to worry about' instead of sitting there shuffling papers looking worried ... he was worried because he couldn't find DH's results but I didn't know that was why. Then when I lose it everyone thinks it's my fault! (ok ok, guilty - but it would have been so easy for him to reassure me).

million jobs to do today - DH makes me laugh, yesterday he said I could 'have a day off today'.. he does that, he says there's nothing to worry about and I should just relax but he's not going to magic all my laundry done or finish painting the stairs.. or get started on any of the other million things - or hoover.. 
But I will spend some time relaxing... see if I can return to the lovely post-reflexology state I was in yesterday. wish I hadn't thrown up though I hate that. 

sorry to be a bit TMI hope you are all having a good day x


----------



## melloumaw

gb sending   to you honey
stacey i agree with gb re getting seen by a midwife,or ask to speak to a doc who might know about ivf


----------



## staceyemma

Finally have midwife appointment 22nd may  
Also will get a date for additional 10 week scan   xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Eeek how exciting hunny      
Who loves lickle Squidge MAD AUNTY BUBBLE LOVES SQUIDGE!! XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - being poorly was prob just due to the stress of consult, try and take some chill out time with the cat always good  

AFM: Tomorrow is the day ladies!! Best do some 'pruning' tonight else forest might not let the explorers through  
DR drugs ready and waiting and Bubble will be off to the clinic by 10am, will not be home till 4pm ish but promise to post with anything they tell me     they don't find a reason to stop us having this last and precious try xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Bubble you best get the hedgecutter out love  

You really are mad but thats why I loves you!    
P.S Still wearing the big pants, theyre pretty damn comfy.


Jelly miss u lots   xxx


----------



## goldbunny

everything crossed for you bubble! hopefully it will be me soon, waiting on AF now hopefully in the next few days then I can get an antral follicle scan and see if they will let me go again.


----------



## staceyemma

I promised myself  if I ever got to this stage I would buy my little one a pair of lion booties from the gorgeous maternity and baby boutique I walk past most days at work....

For the past 12 months I've been eying up the little booties and kept telling myself 'one day, one day'

I walked past today and its closed down theres still stock in the windows and inside but no sign of life in there  bugger

Silly really but I knew my struggle was over when I purchased the booties and went into the shop


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stace - Bless chicken, I know what you mean   maybe call the number listed or leave a note through the door, or search for them online (the booties not the owners, stalking is not a viable pregnancy past time) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Thanks for the wellswishes lets   this time brings us both happiness xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
LOVE YOU LADIES MWAA


----------



## hopepaige

hello loveies   

Sorry about your appoint STace bring on 22 MAY sure all is good i was like you as well also went and bought this cute little blankie i loved at this baby shop in town as soon as i new i was preggies  

Bubbles      your big day is almost here, soooooooooooooooooo excited for you. Will be checking in all day for updates   

GB   that witch arrives promt on time    maybe this mth she will play your game and come smack bang on time 

Mel hope your taking it easy and just keeping strong   

Anyone heard from jelly??  hope she is having a fab holiday  

AFM still feeling really crappy. Mad an appointment at my gp tomorrow at 2pm just for a check up cause my mind is doing some wondering now and i think i will go mad if i wait for the 31st scan.


----------



## melloumaw

stacey are they like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUSS-BERRIE-CHILDRENS-NOAHS-FRIENDS-LION-BOOTIES-GIFT-NEW-/140576860734?pt=UK_Baby_Girls&hash=item20bb08aa3e

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## staceyemma

Mel I love you!!  Those are the booties


----------



## melloumaw

gotta love ebay
i love you too,will see if i can get them cheaper for you


----------



## melloumaw

these come with the wrist rattle http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Boys-Girls-Unisex-Accessories/dp/B008VD8FPK
these are a different version by the same brand
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Russ-Baby-Plush-Babies-Love-Learn-Animal-Character-Booties-Boy-Girl-Gift-/271202502546?pt=UK_Baby_Girls&var=&hash=item84bfffe75f
matching dummy clip
http://www.amazon.co.uk/NOAHS-FRIENDS-LION-PACIFIER-CLIP/dp/B0014GQJOK/ref=sr_1_2?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1368114495&sr=1-2&keywords=noahs+friends
ooohhh im on a roll now
rattle
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russ-Baby-Noahs-Friends-plush-rattle-toy-Hippo-Lion-or-Elephant-ideal-gift-/171028556592?pt=UK_Toys_Games_Toys_CA&var=&hash=item27d218ab30
and thats all i can find

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## staceyemma

Awhhh mel thanks so much


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all xxx

Had scan today both doing great and we having a girl and a boy xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh rach fab news comgratz sweetie


----------



## goldbunny

wow rach that's wonderful


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope – sending you get well hugs, hope you get on ok at docs tomorrow.  As far as names are concerned, we had a short list, and then threw it all away and started again!!!  I had Christmas in southern Portugal once, paddling in the sea with temperatures of 21 degrees on Christmas morning didn´t seem normal to me! 

Goldbunny – it has been summery this week, but now DH has 4 days off the temp will be dropping from a tropical 22 to 12 degrees!  Some docs don´t understand how stressful this process can be.  Hope you have found that peaceful tranquil place again, and you haven´t shoved the paintbrush somewhere painful for Mr Bunny!  

Mel – hope that infection clears up soon.  Those booties are adorable!

Rach – excellent news!!!  Congratulations!  

Stacey – glad you got an appointment.  What a shame that shop is shut. 

Bubble – love mad auntie Bubble!  Good luck tomorrow!

Had a quiet day today, Isabella accidentally got bubble mix in her eye so was screaming and DH managed (with a struggle) to rinse it out.  But she was a bit subdued the rest of the day and sat watching Tinkerbell.  DH has a couple of days off so I keep thinking it is Saturday!  Housework and study day tomorrow – rock and roll!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Its Friday!!!!  

Helllo lovelies Mel   goldbunny  

Morning Sue    

Rach   hello!  

Had no sleep last night mainly due to hubby coughin and sneezing all night   I et I'll catch his nasty cold!
Gonna dose him up with lemsip and cough sweets because he's gotta be better to come to stay at bubbles house tomorrow!   

Bubble today is THE DAY my darling you've been there for me so much along the way and I intend to be there for you too   there isn't a single person on this planet who I know deserves to be a mummy more than you. You're so kind always putting others first and your funny messages and support kept me going whilst I was in hospital.   So my lovely friend take this cycle by the goolies and lets go get you that BFP darling         xxx


----------



## goldbunny

go bu-bble go bu-bble go bu-bble!


----------



## melloumaw

good luck bubbles honey
stacey get some orange juice or vitamin c tablets to keep the lergies at bay
hope i hope your feeling better sweetie
sue i hate it when you get your days confused lol
hi gb rach jelly sorry if i missed any1


----------



## hopepaige

today is the day our precious bubbles embraces this new adventure and we here at the babydust brigade are just SUPER SUPER EXCITED    and cant wait to support you my love 100%  Stace you are so right no one deserves this like our bubbles does   

Rach one boy and one girl    so so exciting so happy all going so well 

hope your all doing well and getting ready for a lovely weekend   here it is freeeezzzzzing so plan to cuddle up on my couch and watch movies all weekend    and get beta soon soon. just this blocked nose and tight chest. 

happy friday everyone


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – afternoon!!!  Thanks for reminding me what day of the week it is, I am still confused over it, DH should´t be allowed days off, it throws me totally!  Hope your hubby gets better soon.  

Bubble – been thinking of you today.                            

Mel – Hi!!! 

Hope – sounds a perfect way to spend the weekend.  Sending you a gentle get well hug.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies!!!!!  

Just a quick one from me, looks like alot to catch up on! 
Trip home to Sweden went well, now back in UK for a week before returning to Oz again. Max has been such a star through out our journeys!! Settled back into our routine straight away despite time difference, hardly cried on flights (well he did once as was just over tired but fell asleep 10min after lol) 

Just wanted to say, bubble thinking of you heaps!!!!   THIS IS THE ONE!!!

Rach, massive congrats on boy and girl! Perfection, job done hehe   very happy for you

Hello and hugs to all of you xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Heeeeeey Jelly!!!  Lovely to hear from you!  It hasn't been the same round here without you.  

Glad to hear that Max is behaving himself, hope he continues to be a good boy on the trip home!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Touch wood please!!  

Currently sitting with a nice glass of wine watching max on play mat hehe, after all, I'm on hols eh  

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

That is the good thing about going on holiday and meeting up with family and friends, there is always someone that wants to play with the little one while you chill for a while - speaking from experience!!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies so so good to see so many nattering here 

Sorry for lack of personals will do more from home  ! According to Maha
my uterus looks smashing no worries there she said it looks perfect, and a nice long deep scratch inside (she showed me the removed strips)  

She says she feels really positive about this go! 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rach t

Bubbles fab news so pleased told you everything will be fine   xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubbles, I have a great feeling about this one


----------



## melloumaw

fantastic news bubbles


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubbletastic said:


> She says she feels really positive about this go!


That is what the woman said when she transferred Isabella back!!! 

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

What fab news bubbles   this is it my chickie this is your time


----------



## goldbunny

owieouch! AF decided to put in an appearance today so I can ring the clinic later.. eek!! hopefully then AFC scan next week and then find out if they'll let me start d/r on day 21 which would be june 2nd. can't believe it's so late in the year already!!! please please please let there be actual follicles when they scan me! so scared there might not be anything to see!  
                    

if they let me cycle it will be my last fresh chance.. then if it doesn't work i'll be just down to hanging on to hope for my three frosties but since I created them before knowing I metabolise folic acid too fast I don't know if they are ok. 

just want to sleep and wake up in September and have someone say 'you're pregnant' here's your scan photo.               

hope everyone's got a great Monday lined up.


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB.

Survived a vist yesterday from m-i-l and b-i-l, told DH he owes me BIG time!    

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

well done sue outlaws can be a nightmare luckily mine are fab
morning all how are we all?
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies    

So emotional at minute want to bury DH in the back garden its like I can't cope with any moaning or whining at the minute from anyone.  
I'm a time bomb waiting to explode!


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

hope your all well and keeping strong

Stace   i remember bein like that get it out if you want it'll make you feel beta, your preggies love you are allowed to let off steam sometimes  

hi Mel, sue 

GB did you get to call the clinic ?? are you gonna start next cycle

bubbles hi love, still keeping strong with your d/r  big    to you my love

Rach how are you and your bump doing? all still going well

everyone else      and hope your all well


----------



## melloumaw

stacey im sure you can take bachs rescue remedy whilst pregnant but i'd double check,its very good for chilling you out


----------



## staceyemma

I've used that before mel I might go get a bottle at lunchtime!  

Hope- Hello!   I have another scan next week at 9 weeks and 3 days (next Thursday) through the NHS my GP has been pretty good sorting it all out for me. hope that everything is ok in there and little squidge is growing well!

The main thing Im strugglin with at the moment is no me and DH time   if u know what I mean   after the treatment and OHSS I dont know when and if it is safe to do the deed...

From the OHSS I have some cysts on my ovaries one is 5.9cm! and worried they may burst and hubby is too scared to touch me in case he hurts the baby! Is it normal to feel this horny when pregnant   maybe a good old   would chill me out...

Cant go until December this way  

IVF hey who'd do it!


----------



## melloumaw

horniest when pregnant its all the extra hormones sweetie,take advantage and go at your pace have fun


----------



## staceyemma

Hubby said the other day it'll be over in 2 minutes  
hmm its just these cysts Im worried about. Online it says intercourse can disturb the cysts and they can rupture  

If squidge looks ok next week and the clinic say its ok then I'll go for it! (gently  )
I haven't had any bleeding or anything. Just so nervous xxx


----------



## goldbunny

I've got day 3 fsh/whatever they're testing blood test tomorrow, then a scan next week and if that is ok they'll let me start d/r beginning june..just depends on the scan I guess.


----------



## melloumaw

brill news gb


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

MY GORGEOUS LADIES HOW THE DEVIL ARE WE!!


----------



## goldbunny

hi bubbletastic, well I had my FSH/hiv blood tests this morning so got my badge-of-honour-tiny-round-arm-plaster on.

weirdly though I seem to be having a lot of AF pain which is annoying as I used to only get it day 1 and this is day 3 so I wish it would go away.

scan Monday to see if I have any follicles when I will get the yay/nay about doing a fresh cycle. Ohmygod. please let it be a yay!  

got my scrip for megadose folic acid today so I start that tonight. wonder if that helps make follicles? it ought to, with a name like 'folic'.

just itching to get started now! 

sat in the clinic this morning DH was playing with those beads-on-a-wire toys they put in waiting rooms on purpose to make childless women feel bad. It was kinda sweet and his 'not being phased by it being there' actually made me more relaxed about sitting next to it. He says 'nobody ever plays with these' and then wiggled one of the beads all the way to the end. bless him.

hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all xx

Stace you make me laugh hope your doin well xxx

Hi hope not long for scan xxx

Bubble hope dr goin ok big hugs xxx

Everyone else hope all is well xxx

Jelly how is little max xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – I will be rooting for you every step of the way!  Mr Bunny sounds like my other half, he would play with the toys in the waiting room as well!  

Bubble – don´t shout!   

Mel – you are lucky to have lovely in-laws.  I don’t mind my m-i-l (her first d-i-l was a *itch, as was my first m-i-l, so that is why I think we get on!  We have had worse!) but DH’s brother really winds me up because he is such a Richard-head!  

Stacey – good luck with your scan next week!  Hope those hormones calm down soon!

Hope – hope you are looking after yourself.

Rainy day today, watching Tinkerbell.  Hair cut tomorrow.  Won tickets to a craft and antique fair in the grounds of a country home, and cinema tickets to see Quartet (my mum saw that in UK ages ago and said it was good) - enough to keep me out of mischief at the weekend!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Rach - our posts crossed!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry Wrak just so enthusiastic to speak with my ladies         

Hope you have a fab day watching Tinkerbell and being with Isabella  Sounds like a fab weekend planed with the antiques fair and cinema hope its everybit as enjoyable as it sounds and the weather unlike here isn't pants  

Rach - How are you my lovely bumpalicious lady you!! Can't wait till my time off in June and visit to see you  

Goldbunny - fab to here you sounding so positive! stop worrying about afc remember they will also take into account what good eggy numbers and blast quality you've had before     bubbles of shiny white positivity blown your way 
My hubby loves being a 'devil' in places like waiting rooms and shops... particularly shops many a time (after checking he has a good enough audience) has he slung a dress and hanger around his neck done his best wiggle and asked 'does my bum look good in this' Those who have met Mr Bubble will be able to imagine that   

Mel - Hoiw are you hunny? is all ok with those naughty kidneys now??

Stacey - 2 SLEEPS !!!!!!         

Hope - how are you my precious?   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM day 6 of stimms so at official half way mark   this time next week I'll be 24-48 hrs off starting stimms 
'I'm gonna grow me some eggys thats what I'm gonna do, I'm go grow me some eggys and do some wibbly wobbling too *ovary dance*'


----------



## Wraakgodin

Egg dance for Bubble!



Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sue - I love that egg!!! I want one how do I get one ? xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

love the hair bubbles, i was threatened with the sack for having mine similar
click on the egg bubbles it'll take you to the site


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Thats shocking!!! 
I work as an estate agent and had no complaints from my boss at all


----------



## melloumaw

never had a problem in any other school either, oh and i got told by same head to look for work elsewhere if i didnt cover my tattoos up(didnt say it to my face tho)


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

has she heard of the word discrimination ... 

Not only narrow minded and purile but also setting up the school for a lawsuit. 
Yes we all appreciate the need to dress appropriately for our place of work, but as long as you do so then a flash of color doesnt hurt anyone  

My norethisterone rage induced self wants to have a debate with her over what makes her 'better' than someone with an affinity for body art or colouring, and exactly what scientific, social and historical studies she has too proove this absurd philosophy


----------



## Jelly.B

Just a quick hello from me, in UK now and reception so bad on phone. Thinking of you all!  

Stacey, stay away from your man lol!! I burst two cysts that way!!!!  The pain was awful!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

i wouldnt mind bubbles but i wanted to have it out with her do the parents have to stay out of school if they have tattoos or piercings??
and they are only on show in the summer with a vest top on not whilst im actually working as we have long sleeve tops and full trousers and i wear a hat so i really dont know what her problem is,roll on 2014 when i can quit and work with DH and style myself how i choose
how you feeling sweetie not long till stimms
jelly honey how are you enjoying the lousy weather lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Roll on 2014 for Mel !!
I'm ok tired, complete lack of patience and blood sugar all over the place all the joys of fake hormones  
Super excited about the weekend though as seeing Stacey and her hubby!!!
Tuesday will be end of DR can't come soon enough lol. 
Off to a comedy night tomorrow hopefully that will cheer me up lol * stop me being a mardy poop*

Jelly - Love you !!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Good afternoon my awesome ladies! 

So I have been informed hubby must clear our garage out tonight so dad can store his new hobby in there .... I swear parents are more hard work than children could ever be


----------



## staceyemma

Hi jelly still giggling today about penny's head lol
Hey bubble  
Looking forward to the weekend feel kinda sorry for the guys having to cope with us lol  
Hello lovely ladies sun is out here a little bit.


Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

You kidding I want you to come Friday so we have longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopepaige

Ladies wish I could join u but good luck hubbies we have 1 preggie chickie and 1 DR preparing chickie both with flying hormones  love u both loads have loads of fun and have juice in wine glasses   .  Hello everyone else hope your all well


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Hope - How are you today is the ms easing off again yet? so much love to you! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey my angel yeah only in the mornin a bit not an all day thing anymore but still had no cravings whatsoeva don't even want chocolates.   how r u my love preparing that body of yours perfectly


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Not really doing anything special, just taking my meds and waiting for it to be here I guess lol, far less wound up about what I eat/do as being good never got me anywhere


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

drinking fruit juice in mornings at managing 3 full meals despite meteformin this time though which is good, no more will I be worried about them only discovering shreddies at EC


----------



## goldbunny

i'm tidying out all my kitchen cupboards because I realised that when I open them I am not inspired to eat healthily
i'm throwing out all the out of date stuff to make room for seeds and nuts and dried fruit. 
i'm organising it all so that I am more likely to use up ingredients and make stuff.  
I think.

could be i'm just making space for chocolate!!! mwuhahahaha.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies - Sorry for the me post but thought I'd let you know, I've added a new string to this cycles bow ;

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10062631/IVF-advance-triples-couples-chances-of-having-a-baby.html

My embies (  there are some) are all booked in to this new embie hotel                

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## melloumaw

ahh the embryoscope, they do this as the norm in a clinic i was looking at there is a video if your intersted 
http://www.klinikkhausken.no/?cat=6&lang=en&lang=en

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thank Mel - I really don't see what else we could have tried this time that's something at least xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmyHF

Hi Mel, what is the tattoo? Suppose I could see their point if it was offensive words/pictures but other than that I don't see the issue! I'm an estate agent too, and before we started treatment I neede to feel more in control, so I bought brightly coloured hair extensions to weave into my own hair. Was actually quite helpful, as customers who met me on viewings but couldn't remember my name just used to ask for the girls with blue or purple streaked hair!


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Amy how are you?! Xxx


----------



## AmyHF

Knackered! Dh has been busy at work and has hurt his back, so he's been struggling to help as much as normal with Gracie. Plus we had an emergency trip to the GP and paediatrics ward a couple of weeks ago, her temperature went over 39c even with calpol, cue two IV canullas and two attempts at a catheter, much screaming and a sleepless night, turns out she had a water infection. A week of antibiotics (and a runny bum) and she was fine. Thank god.

Been trying to keep up but struggling slightly.


----------



## melloumaw

tiny flowers running over my shoulder lol


----------



## AmyHF

So their problem is.....?


----------



## melloumaw

exactly i bite my tongue lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello my girlies  
I'm back in Oz again and trip back home was fab!! Although partner caught a cold and a bad back so my life (like Amy said...) was full on for sure!! But so so happy and proud my little Max was a super good baby through out! Settled back into routine on every trip! Fantastic!! 

Now got a weekend of unpacking, washing and sorting.... 
Will be back on Monday with more personals,need to read back 
Missed you all heaps!!! 
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

welcome back jb glad you had a great trip


----------



## melloumaw

good to hear you had a nice trip well wish's to your DH,and good boy little max


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies   happy Monday hehe  

How is everyone?  

Bubble, how's it all going        heard about that new technique and think its amazing! I would def want that should I ever try ivf again. Where are you now in cycle?? When is EC?? TELL ME EVERYTHING!!!!  

Gb, how are you?   do you have a good day planned?? Hope you get to start tx soon!  

Mel, hello sweetie   I don't see the issue with tattoo either! Silly silly really. How are you?? 

Sue   how was your hair cut in the end? Hope you well 

Stacey, scan soon!!!! So excited for you!!!  

Hope, darling, how are you How's bump Hope you managing to eat a little more day by day.  

Amy, lovely to see you on here. Hope all going well  

Rach, you ok?? How's belly?  

Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

morning-afternoon jellybanana, ladies and teddybears.
looks hopeful that they will let us cycle again scan this morning showed four baseline follies so just waiting for consultant to ok it. 
FSH is slightly lower than last time too  (now 11.2) and I was scared to ask cause I thought it would have been off-the-scale high, so that's a good sign. 
     

anyway it's Monday. If it stops raining i'm going out to buy eggs. Gotta fill up with protein and vitamins!


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, that's fab fab fab news!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

isn't it weird how you look at a photo of max (or at max, obviously, if you're jelly) and think 'can't imagine trying to unremember what he looks like'. I mean it only feels like 5 minutes since jb was pacing around all watermelon and none of us had the faintest idea what max looked like. I know it's the same with all babies it just seems so bizarre.


----------



## Jelly.B

Ahhhh that sounds so sweet   but yes very true. I still look at him some days and think 'is he really mine??!!' feel very lucky. 
Be you soon    and bubble    and mel    all of us


----------



## staceyemma

Great news Goldbunny!   all behind you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning Ladies nuck on super quick at work (ssshhhh) 
Alls good here  

Goldbunny - Fab news chicken not that any os us ever doubted all would be good  

Hope - Wheres my SA ray of sunshine hiding at ??

Jelly - You make me smile with your messages and posts, I dont say it enough but I treasure your friendship chick xxxxxx

Mel - Hope you're feeling good this week and those girlies of yours are good too  

Stacey - I am a little bit excited about your scan thursday               

Wrak - Love to see a piccie of the new hair! 

AFM - Last day of DR one tablet to go, feel sick, bloated, evil and in need of chocolate so all the signs are good AF is waiting in the wings


----------



## Jelly.B

Last day......     come on af   

(made myself giggle there, gosh I'm so sad hahaha) 

Xxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

hey lovely ladies   

Jelly so glad you had such a great trip and little max was so well behaved for his mommy.   Must have been great to see the family   
Im doing much beta with regards to eating as long as its not in the evening im fine,  definitely getting a little bump  Measured again on sat and it has doubled in 1 wk , have told dh we are gonna have to go shopping for maternity pants soon soon   

Bubbles im here still around.  So super excited about you.  COME ON BUBBLES AF    instructions been sent from down under   
Must say you and Stace looked fab over the weekend    
how are you doing Stace?   Bring on Thursday big SCAN day    how have you been feeling love? 

GB what exciting news,   new you would get another go   

Hi Mel hope you and the family are well 
Sue and bella  

Rach how are you doing? Your time is not far away hey   

afm well friday will be 16wks   wow just cant believe how time is flying. Only have my appointment for the 31st May so might go a bit   waiting but the 1st appointment i could get.


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Hope!  
I'm feeling good thanks very tired today after a mad weekend   

Wow Hope nearly 16 weeks   time is flying by!


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone hope all is well I'm a little lost off but just a quick message to say a big hi and thinking off you all xxxxxxx

16 weeks hope carnt wit to know what you are having xxx

Stacey you and bubbles sure did look good hope yous had a fab weekend how was the no drinking   ha xxx

Bubbles my lovely love the new hair   not long for ec xxxx

Hi jelly,gb,Mel,Amy and sue xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

morning ladies 

hope your all well 

Stace good to hear all ok   
Bubbles has that   mad her appearance yet 
Rach  
yeah cant wait for end of the mth really want to no, see if the dr speculations on our 12wk scan were correct  

GB any news from your consultant yet? 

everyone else hope your all well


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, I can't wait for your big news     any new shopping yet? Hehe

Gb, hopefully not long till you start!! 

Massive hugs to you all


----------



## hopepaige

Hey jelly yeah i have started shopping   cant help myself but have to buy neutral colours so thats another reason i want to find out cause there are such cute colour clothes that i cant wait to buy    at the 12wk scan the dr said he thinks its BBG so we shall see  

how you keeping love? good to be home again ?


----------



## Jelly.B

I think BBG too   so excited for you!!   

We are fab   so nice to be home, missed my kitty too lol   just got af though so not in the best of moods haha, NEED WINE!! 
WINE WILL HELP WINE WILL HELP,


----------



## hopepaige

i think so to, started sinking in now so kinda getting excited, scared but exciting as well   

damn with make sure you send her to the UK to bubbles she mustnt miss her this mth   
and i think DEFINATELY that glass of wine is a great idea, what i would do to relax with some wine


----------



## Jelly.B

Was sooooooo close to my pre pregnancy weight before hols... Now added on another 1.5kg (3.3lbs)!!!! Aaarrrrggghhhh   darn holidays hehe back to gym for me!! 
Xx

Ps.dont you worry, I'm doing the af dance for a special someone as we speak


----------



## staceyemma

Morning 

Jelly hope AF is kind to you a few glasses of wine will help have one or three for me please  
Jelly you have a lovely figure darling! 

Hello Hope   neutral clothes are sooo boring my hubby doesn't want to find out the sex but I do mainly because I want to be prepared and most unisex stuff is yuck!

Bubble any sign of af yet? It'll be here any day I bet! Just don't google ways how to bring on af. When I was late for this cycle I read about putting fresh parsley up there   good job af came in  time before I tried it!   

Mel where are you? Hope you are ok?   xxx 

GB- Did you go to get your eggs?   

Rach- How are you? Have you started buying lots of pink and blue things?  

Sue- hope you are ok and little Isabella  

AFM two days until scan so worried they'll say baby has vanished or shrunk  
Can't wait to have a big bump and I can feel baby move then I know he/she is ok! A while to go yet!  


Love u all


----------



## Jelly.B

Evening Stacey  

All will be fine, can't wait to see a little pic    
Xxx


----------



## hopepaige

im joining you in that af dance jelly    just for you bubbles  
jelly thats what holidays are for love to enjoy and be a little naughty but hey you so deserve it love enjoy and after you have had a glad for stace please a few sips for me to   

Stace 2more sleeps ooooh so exciting, your little one is snuggled in tight my love and waiting to say hi on thurs, you are right its so boring not buying colour im glad dh also wants to no  

GB any news love


----------



## melloumaw

evening ladies
glad every1 seems well
i've just been so tired at the mo then cant sleep lol
think im back on track now i've started all my vitamins again
love to all
mel x


----------



## staceyemma

Mel nice to hear from you  

Ladies this dance is for Bubble THE AF DANCE    

     


NOW AF move your   or else Stacey is coming for your  

c'mon AF!!  

good day everyone!


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, will be thinking of you tomoz     exciting!! Xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Stace im joinin you love 

     

ill be on the next flight up there to come sort that witch out   

its BUBBLES MAY MTH  

hi everyone    hope your all well


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey all,  thanks for the dances, ground zero however is still silent so she clearly doesn't fancy being told what to do  

Hope - Big loves hunny

Stace - One more sleep, I think I'll prob get less sleep than you even lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi hope     how are u and bump?

Jelly, Bubble can't wait for my scan just want to see little squidge is ok in there!  

Have the midwife today at 2.00pm too  

Lunchtime soon... vegetable soup for me   been eating REALLY naughty I ate two toffee crisps yesterday I found them in hubbys drawer next to the bed   hee hee


----------



## hopepaige

hi Stace 

im ok starting to get a little bump   definately doesnt look like i have triplets in there but i think one day im gonna wake up with this HUGE bump 

Stace cant wait to hear all your news tomorrow    will be checking in all day    sure squidge is waiting to wave away to you  
Good luck today  

you are so lucky you can just eat food and naughty food i cant wait for the day i can eat whatever i like wheneva i like


----------



## staceyemma

I hope I wake up with a huge bump one morning  
I look in the mirror and try to work out if its mini bump or belly   think its more than likely belly  

I weighed myself last night first time in ages.... after the ohss etc and my poor eating I have gained 5lbs!
Not too bad really considering I have giant ovaries too! I was expectin at least a stone so was pretty chuffed  

Hope I'm so scared...just couldn't bear it if this happiness ended  
roll on tomorrow lets get it out the way!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey ladies!

Still nothing here   she is refusing to cooperate xxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning stace  

good luck today my angel cant wait to hear all about squidge   
lots of love and thinking of you all day 

Morning everyone 

bubbles how you love  has that  arrived yet   you are doing ok   

hi everyone else hope your all well


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bubble       will do another dance for you with my wobbly bum! 

Stacey, thinking of you!!!  

Hope, sending lots of hugs your way    

Hello everyone. Shattered! For some reason Max decided to wake up EVERY two hours last night! Feel like a zombie   

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

good luck stacey everything crossed gor you      

bubble hope af shows right now.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, how's you?


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies,hope your all well
good luck stacey


----------



## goldbunny

just back in from a cycle ride which followed a healthy breakfast so i'm all zingy and smug. up an at em! Of course i'll probably collapse in a heap as soon as my brain and body get back on the same page.


debating what to do next, long list of chores or go buy a hanging basket to impress FIL and stepMIL when they visit next week.

touch wood but i think i lost a little weight... around 3lb possibly... it's not much given how long i have been trying to lose it but i think i've made a teeny dent in the problem. could do with shifting another half stone though.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - How are you hunny any fab weekend plans?

Goldbunny - Good on you hun! so far I ate museli (good start) then a twix .... bad  
3lbs is a 1/4 of a stone so your getting there thats what counts 

AFM - Have booked this arvo off cause Im so mardy AF won't come I intend to do lots of heavy lifting cleaning hoovering to try and rattle the old witch out TMI but even refused to bring a pad with me today so sods law might invoke her visit


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Ladies!

Scan went well squidge was perfect wriggling around  
got myself in a bit of a state this morning crying I was so scared.

Squidge measuring at 10 weeks so perfect!

xxx

Words cannot describe how happy and relieved I am!  

Thansk for thinking of me


----------



## goldbunny

oh thank god great news stacey.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks goldbunny I was imagining all sorts this morning...


----------



## hopepaige

I New little squidge would be just perfect  

so happy for you and dh love such exciting time ahead im telling you.


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Hope absolutely amazing to see him (I think it's a boy ha ha) moving around.
The last scan was a blob with a heartbeat ha ha


----------



## Jelly.B

Fab fab news Stacey!!! So so happy for you!!
I'm actually not sure what you having, I'm pretty good at this stuff haha but I'm going to have to be 50/50 for now!!!! Lol xx


----------



## staceyemma

hmmm so Jelly is 50/50   maybe the baby is 50/50


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha..... At first I thought a girl.... Then boy.... Then now ohhhhh hehe xx


----------



## melloumaw

fab news stacey im so pleased for you honey
bubbles no plans for the weekend except helping hang some new gates for the inlaws,
my mum might have plans for the girls tho,but it was only a feeling i got not an actual confirmation lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Boys are so easy (so far in my case hehe) and should I dare to try for another (doubt I everwill!!) then I think I would be so happy with another boy     I love boys   
So exciting


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly wants another baby boy     hee hee


----------



## Jelly.B

I would LOVE another boy! Sadly, the journey having to get there makes me having to think twice   plus the fact that I'm so lucky to have Max 😃 xx


----------



## melloumaw

DH swears girls are a nightmare compared to boys,and they are the biggest scruffs,well mine are anyway
but it all swaps about at 16 when the rolls reverse lol
mel x


----------



## hopepaige

morning everyone  

its friday wahoooooooooo    hope you all got a great weekend planned

Bubbles any news my love? where is that damn witch


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

The witch is here       

Never before has cramping, nausea and heavy flow been so welcome   

Stabbing starts tomorrow, oh yeah gunna grow some eggies thats what I'm going to do

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO        

THIS WEEKEND IS NOW OFFICIALLY "BUBBLES GROW SOME EGGIES" WEEKEND 

so so so excited for you my love


----------



## staceyemma

Grow them eggy weggys Bubble    

Wahoooee! Excited for you!

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Super fab fab news bubble    
Have a curry tonight and celebrate  

Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks ladies was starting to think she wasn't going to come!

So all booked in first scan is Thurs am !! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

This time WILL work I'm determined to beleive so the only question is will it be team  or


----------



## staceyemma

I agree I agree!!!    

Nearly bank holiday soon! woohoo!

DVD night with my aunty tonight


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Set to be lovely weather Sat/Sun too  Have a fab time with your Aunty say hello from me  

Where are the other beautifull FF ladies today??

AFM : Taking hubby to the Dr Who experience Sunday afternoon.... his choice     6'2 child I'm telling you sure the photos of him pretending to be exterminated by darleks will be worth the admission fee alone though


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

ps Stace- Put Squidgey up as your piccie, Squidge has a gorgeous smile


----------



## staceyemma

You mean the photo YOU edited Bubble lol


----------



## goldbunny

where am I today? you know I don't even know. it's a bit rainy here, and i'm sort of muddlin' about. Think DH and I might be goin out to look at some kitchen wall tiles later. hope everyone's having a good day.


ps I think the bubble when she gets there will be team pink. that is my theory. xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Just watched 'this is 40' and have not laughed so much for a long time! Such a brill film! Will pick ANY mood back up lol. Bed and book for me then zzzz
Lots of love
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny a few people seem to think pink   Hopefully we're both within reach of our healthy perfect little dreams come true hunny  

Jelly - Film sounds good I'll have to remember the title next time I drag hubby to blockbuster  

Stacey - I don't know what you mean I didn't edit anything squidge was already smiling like that


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Know this sounds silly ladies and apologise for TMI but although late she (the witch) is having a REALLY good clear out... before my last cycle AF was crappy and really light maybe this clearout is a good sign after the scratch that things will be fresh and right for an embie to come home too..    please   that I get some usable eggies/embies suddenly dawned on me these diff stimming drugs might now work


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles you know we're all rooting for you honey
you deserve it so much


----------



## melloumaw

stacey squidge looks very happy lol


----------



## goldbunny

brigadiers!

I searched for brigade thinking it would probably show stuff from this thread but was amazed at how often the word was used on this site. I started listing them all but then realised there were too many but I thought i'd share my 'top ten uses of 'brigade' from FF.. so here goes!


1 - Obsessive Compulsive Disorder Peestick Brigade
2 - buying stuff doesn't make it go wrong brigade
3 - I'll-eat-my-own-placenta brigade 
4 - "would love to but won't commit" brigade
5 - brazil nut and hottie on the tum brigade
6 - no pants brigade
7 - dressing gown brigade
8 - Alone and Fighting Damn Hard brigade.
9 - sore bum brigade 
10 - banana muffin brigade 


runner-up prizes to:

lobster brigade
early testing brigade
anti breast brigade 
white knicker watch brigade
constipated brigade
pink brigade
no bloods brigade 
Jeremy Kyle brigade 
PMA Brigade 
blastie brigade 
bad things happen in three' brigade
'oh it will happen brigade'
'worse case scenario' brigade
sleepless nights brigade
relax and it will happen” brigade
sticky bean brigade
anti scanning brigade 
"natural childbirth or nothing" brigade 
suited and booted brigade 
'must have siblings' brigade 
'chin up' brigade 
‘positive thinking whatever the situation' brigade’ 
"well, at least you're not dying" brigade
we create our own reality brigade 
Do Not Test At Any Cost brigade
my baby slept through before it was even born" brigade
"tell no-one" brigade
flip-flop comfy shoes brigade
pick them up and cuddle them brigade!


----------



## goldbunny

though of course really number 1 has to be  
                   The Babydust Brigade!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

lol gb


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - you have far too much time to spare  

Mel- hope you and the hubby and kids have a fab half term xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

had a lovely day in the garden with DH girls and 1 of their friends,unfortunately eldest and youngest have sunburnt shoulders and a touch of sunstroke i think
on another note my beautiful man bought me a grape bush that we have potted up today,it should bear fruit within a month,mmm lovely black grapes (i have named it after my grandad ) he always grew grapes, when i was little i'd sit in the greenhouse munching away,
and they say you should talk to plants to make them grow so now i can talk to my grandad without people thinking im mad lol


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, i hope you all had a nice bank holiday
but what has happened to the weather


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Mel
Saturday and Sunday were lovely but yesterday it turned horrible here


----------



## hopepaige

morning everyone

sounds like you all had a lovely long weekend   had no one to say hi to at work yesterday   
hope your all well

Stace how are you coming along? absolutely love the photie  

Hi Mel sounds like you and your girls are busy busy ladies

Bubbles 2 more sleeps till your appoint    sure those eggies are growing nicely in there 

Rach how you love, saw your photie on ** earlier loving it you are looking great love  

hope your all well and not working to hard


----------



## staceyemma

I'm good thanks Hope look how far along you are now!  
how are you feeling

I love the photo of squidge after Bubble edited it   squidge needed a smile  

Feeling very happy at the moment   been a long time coming


----------



## hopepaige

I no that feeling   is just amazing and im so so happy for you  
i no cant believe its almost 17wks. cant wait for my scan on friday to see my little angels   

love the smile   bubbles you are so funny chickie


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh scan on Friday   exciting  

I want another scan


----------



## goldbunny

the drugs are in the bunnyhouse! bunny has the drugs! OMG! here we go again! down reg next week!


----------



## staceyemma

Brilliant GB!


----------



## hopepaige

wahoooooooooooooooo GB what awesome news another babydust brigade cycle chickie

so excited for you


----------



## melloumaw

fab news gb
fingers crossed sweetie


----------



## Jelly.B

GREAT NEWS GOLDBUNNY!!!!!!    
This will be the one Hun. How blooming exciting!!! 

Bubble, how's it going chick 

Hugs to all  
Sorry haven't been on but haven't been feeling great last few days. Think just a bug. Living on soup, only upside is at least will help me lose these thunder thighs haha. 
Max is being trouble trouble at mo too, maybe as I'm not well I can feel it more??!!  

Anyway, sending kisses all around xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny- that's fab news Hun! Just a couple of weeks between us  

Stacey- How you today hunny?

Mel- your bank holiday sounded fab  

Hope- bring on Friday I can't wait to see the latest piccies of the trio  and maybe some further confirmation of boy boy girl status  

Rach- how are you hunny? So excited about end of June now  

Wrak- hope you're ok my lovely and Bella is being good

Afm posting from acupuncturists couch - alls ok just very tired here xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly feel better soon gorgeous!! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

aw bubble i hope we both get preg we could end up due around the same time. x specially if you have twins and they're a bit early.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - do you mean if I'm a couple of weeks late? will be ec next week for us xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh, yeah, I got that backwards, it must be me will need to have twins!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Why not quick    for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, thinking if you today       

Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly- thanks hunny driving to clinic now for first scan xxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

First scan shows about 20- 30 on each ovary with about 7-10 of those growing well! Pretty typical first scan for me in early stages so just have to wait on bloods


----------



## Jelly.B

Excellent news chick    
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

glad all looks well bubble


----------



## Jelly.B

You next goldbunny


----------



## goldbunny

82 hours til down reg starts... eek! have to sort all my drugs and paperwork today v nervous. must get health plan going...keep track of everything... get lots of sleep vitamins etc. i have very dry skin already this time so not looking forward to d/r.


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't stress   sometimes not doing everything the way you planned it might just do the trick   I just threw myself into my last cycle, one minute I was talking to the nurse, next thing I know I was walking out with drugs and told to start day after! And bearing in mind I had been drinking LOTS of wine since previous failed cycle and had not taken any vitamins what so ever...... Maybe some times it's good not to be perfect and follow 'the book' 
You will be just fine


----------



## goldbunny

this is my last shot at a fresh cycle (i'm nearly 43!)
it is very easy for me to think 'i'll do that later' about things like: having a glass of water, watching a relaxation video, going for a walk, eating some nuts or seeds, getting an extra hours sleep.....

then suddenly the cycle is over and one is wishing one had done more of such things, as was the intention. it's simple enough stuff, i just need to create the habit of doing the things 'now'. 

if i think i should have a drink i need to go get one not think 'in a bit' and then go get it two hours later! 

i am happy that i feel i have a level playing field this time. it could go either way and that is all i can ask. at the start it all seemed like such a long shot of it working. hopefully this cycle will go well, as the last one did.


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles great news sweetie
hi jelly hope your well
gb stressing wont help,deep breaths and positive vibes sweetie


----------



## goldbunny

but i'm not stressed!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I don´t know why the thought of GB on drugs makes me feel slightly scared!!!    Good luck hun, we are all rooting for you!!!                              

sorry I have been away, DH has been on day shift so he has not been home until 7pm, and then dinner, then Isabella to bed, and then I am too knackered!  Isabella has been playing outside with the neighbourhood children, so I have been sitting outside with a book or my study stuff keeping an eye on them.  Trouble is they all come to me when they need something, and hardly 2 minutes goes by without interuption, a couple of them are a right pain in the whatsit!  I have to shut my front door because if my back is turned they will be in the house playing with all of Isabella's stuff!  I nipped to the loo yesterday and found them climbing through my living room window (which I had left open)!!!  Roll on next week when DH is on early shift, he can keep them in line when he gets home at 3pm!  

Will catch up with everyone soon

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Completely understand where you coming from gb, you need to do exactly what works for you and what you believe in. I personally think we 'read' too much into things but that's just me. 
Like mel says, stressing is no good tho. And having all these thoughts in your head and all your own 'rules' is not helping your stress levels.... But like I said, you do what YOU want and what works for YOU   it's all that matters.  

Hello mel, how's you?? Nearly weekend! Gosh do I hope I feel better by tomoz!! Can't stand another day if soup urk   but simply not hungry enough for anything else, and the thought of anything else makes me want to vomit! 
Went shopping with man... Forced me to get some yeast free bread (I'm bit very good with yeast) just to try and build tummy back in order... Still sitting there unopened...urk

Bubble, sending positive vibes to your ovaries hehe
Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, sending you hugs   naughty kids!!!!   hope you well tho xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, you sure you not stressed.... Not even a little bit


----------



## goldbunny

just toast up that yeast free bread (is it soda bread?) and spread some jam on! or make pancakes if you can't do yeast. mmmmmm pancake!


----------



## Jelly.B

Eeeekkkk see even just the thought of that makes me feel 'uneven'  no wonder I have such headaches really, body prob starving! Don't feel hungry tho....

Anyway, sofa for me now, little man in bed


----------



## melloumaw

jelly any chance your naturally pregnant, pregnancy may have unblocked your tubes


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha noooooo way lol. I have no tubes so can't happen at all   could you imaging tho!! Eeeekkkk no thank you lol one is enough   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Funny you should say that tho as yesterday had the same feelings I did early on on my last pregnancy, weird lol


----------



## melloumaw

if i wasnt sterilised i would be like mother hubbard lol,fitting all the little ones in drawers lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Hehe bless ya!!


----------



## goldbunny

think that as the old lady who lived in a shoe. mother hubbard was the one with the starving dog.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I am like the old lady living in a shoe only with animals  

If baby doesnt come this time we're having a malamute


----------



## goldbunny

wassa malamute?


----------



## goldbunny

mind on Monday I adopted a stone bunny from a garden centre she is down the bottom of the garden by the bench I named her Beatrix.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

like huskys GB  

Also - have booked in on Cares donor conception evening next week, figure if this cycle doesnt work its good to know all our options and have already been to adoption ones


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies   

Bubbles already chatted earlier but wahooooooooooooooooo      on your eggies love  sounds like they are cooking away and my love like i said earlier this is it     

GB so excited for your cycle now as well    like all the other ladies have said relax and take it easy  

Jelly hello love what you been up to    shame hope your feeling beta soon my love

sue sounds like your busy busy is this what im in for later in life   my trio running around all over the place  

hope your all having a good day and will be in touch later tomorrow afternoon. got my appointment at 2pm which 1pm your time. Very excited cant wait to see how my little ones are growing and hopefully (if they play the game) we can see if i need to go shopping for blue or pink or both on sat for sure.


----------



## melloumaw

i'd be like mother hubbard crossed with woman in a shoe id be that skint lol
bubbles lots of loose hair with a malamute


----------



## Wraakgodin

There is a big difference Hope, at least with your own children you can train them that "no" is no.  It is looking after children who lie to their parents (and others) and do not listen when I tell them not to do something.  I am trying to bring up my daughter to learn to do as she is told and to treat people and their belongings with respect, shame others don´t!  *gets off soapbox*!  Good luck with the scan!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh, and I forgot the new vocab that they are teaching my daughter!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

oh sue how terrible sometimes you cant believe how some parents just let there kids room around and be naughty and dont do anything about it   drives me mad and then they dont have it much beta at school either. 

As long as she no's what is right and wrong thats the best you can do hey


----------



## melloumaw

I've always believed sue whilst a child is on your property and is therefore your responsibility they follow your rules,and i say this to the parents of any child visiting family or friend, if they do wrong they will be sent home after having a telling off from myself, i don't lie to parents saying they were well behaved if they weren't, i also tell parents looking after my children that they must be made to pull there weight ie if they're stopping for tea then they must wash up etc,but the girls do this anyway.
grrrrr other peoples children lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, will be thinking of you tomoz!!!   super excited for you!!!!
2 boys and 1 girl  

Sue, oh how I sometimes don't 'like' certain kids'!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies!

Sorry for the ME post but .... Care just called despite all there ''oooh look at all those follicles' yet again my blood levels are low low low so most are obviously empty   they want me to up stimms meds it's stuck again (my bloods) at 200 just the same as last cycle and the one before that .... different drugs different cycle same crap.

Really deflated now as feel it's going to be yet another lot of rubbish about OHSS which never happens cause there are so few actual eggs in the first place and then poof crap eggs and another crap BFN.

I'm proof AFC means jack!


----------



## goldbunny

oh bubble, how frustrating for you. seems odd they don't try a more natural approach and go for less stims rather than more.. I've never had bloods checked during stims.. guess that's probably because I have so few follies I suppose.. focus your energy on imagining your ovaries with a lovely crop of perfect eggs each..


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Thanks for the possitive thinking talk though I may need some magic mojo to follow it  
As far as stimms dose best way to describe it is... with my ovaries they are constantly like a bag of tiny seeds in a grow bag, but very very few of these seeds would ever flower. 
I'm on the lowest dose of stimms (miracle grow) possible but this can't stop the seeds that already exist trying to grow and taking up the room a flowering one might need SO... they tinker with my dose and re-check bloods to see if the flowering hormones go up or stay low, if they're low I need more potion to help the flowers grow strong enough to beat the dull seeds, but at the same time they're constantly fighting to stop the bag becoming to big and all the seeds being ruined anyway 

I know one thing this is really it I'm never doing this again, they've been AMAZING and tried every trick in the book to make my ovaries behave but the second their backs are turned my inner little balls of steel rebel and do the exact opposite.

Taking the MIL with me on Saturday for next scan so she gets some incling of what we've been going through and can understand it all abit better ... hoping this way she'll be able to accept that if we have to move to adoption we've tried


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, sending you HUGE amounts of                 
Life sure can be [email protected] at times! Dont be afraid to say it!Think we all understand you feel a bit deflated now but we are all sending happy positive vibes to your naughty ovaries so don't worry chick                       
Hun, it might be a bad start but doesn't mean it's not going to change ok! Like you say, different drugs so who knows!              
We are all here for you darling, all the way. IT WILL CHANGE, IT HAS TOO!! 

Ps, having words with those ovaries as we speak     
Lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

come come now bubbles sweetie, stay strong and believe in yourself, we are all wishing for you so its got to come good.
love to you


----------



## hopepaige

Bubbles sending you all the    and    in the world
sent you a pm earlier but just want to remind you that its not ova till its ova and amoung those follies i believe your little miracle eggie is there ready to be collected at ec and wait for hubbies swimmers      
Its easier said than done i  no but pls say positive and neva forget you have us all right behind you supporting you 100% and im joining jelly right now in giving those ovaries a good talking to


----------



## AmyHF

and fingers crossed Bubble x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies - I love you all!                     

How can I be a negative Nancy with me own cheerleading team of amazing ladies, I'm sorry for the woa is me yesterday but after reading your posts I promise Bubbletastic has locked negative Nancy back away in teh dungeons and will NOT be letting her out     

I really can't tell you how much your words mean to me, funny old things .. words. They are so simple but can carry so much importance on their little wiggly form. 

New scan tomorrow and the little blighters will be growing better and still a week or so to go so time to turn it around      

I will be the next member of the babydust brigade to bring home a bfp


----------



## melloumaw

thats my girls bubbles, thats the bubbles we know and love
good luck today hope cant wait for news
happy friday ladies


----------



## goldbunny

i am relying on you bubble (as you know) to trail blaze the next round of BFPs ready for mine!!!


----------



## hopepaige

that's the positve energy we all love bubbles. I no u can do this.  Thanks Mel driving now


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

*sings and dances* Hopes going to see her babies that's what she's going to do, we all wanna see the babies so bring some piccies too!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubbles, that really made me laugh!!    

Hope, thinking of you    

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

a bit poetic our bubbles isnt she


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

It's just a shame all my dittos are to the tune of 'there's a rat in my kitchen what am I gunna do'

The girls enjoying half term Mel? sun's finally out here after 3 days of rain and set to be a nice weekend which I'm loving 

Hope - We want updated piccies


----------



## melloumaw

i barley seen them bubbs
mum took them tue aft brought them home yesterday aft,then they went off to "his" last night till sunday
their back at school monday lol


----------



## hopepaige

Hey. Ladies sorry I've taken so long been baby shopping afer the appoinment today.  naughty me but I got to buy some colours yipeeeeee looks like we have a definate     on board. they were wrigglin around all over dr was stugglin to get meausements. my little party animals already.   they r all growing well measuring 18wks already can u believe it  so in love with them already just cant wait now.  got a 4d scan booked for the end of june cant wait for that   thank u for all your msgs today and support still cant believe it sometimes its me im really pregnant   will update my photies when i get home tomorrow on my pc. hope your all having an awesome weekend. love u all lots


----------



## rach t

Hope fab news congratulations hope your feeling well xxxx

Everyone hi hope all is well xxx


----------



## melloumaw

fantastic news hope,and just think you get all your babies and the stages out the way at once
hey rach


----------



## goldbunny

amazing hope, so glad huey dewey and louise are all doing well...


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, hurrah     fab fab news    
Xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello My Ladies!!

Hope - How's the gorgeous trio must be amazing at each scan seeing them grow bigger and stronger and more amazingly beautiful!!   Just think almost half way now        Where has time gone?

Mel - How are you my motherly ray of awesomeness

Jelly - Hope all that planning goes smoothly today and you can pick out an awesome lbd for the occasion  

Wrak - Hope Isabella hasn't allowed the local lost boys in again lol sounds like a peter pan wonderland of hijinks  

Goldbunny- How's you chicken Not long now eeeeeeekkkkk

Gertie/Stacey/Linzi- Hurry up and come back on FF ladies! Bubbles is missing you 

Amy - Hope you and your little princess are doing well   

AFM another scan today and yet again they're being worrying winnies, I've told them (much to the bemusement of the nurse) to take a chill pill I feel fine, my ovaries are fine and I've even taken some time off (tomorrow and Friday) think I have to go back tomorrow again though for another scan will know more after my bloods... I feel fine tired but no symptoms of Ohss .... I think my ovaries like me are just a bit fat 
EC could be Saturday if they keep panicking or Monday if I can convince them to realx. Don't get me wrong, they're amazing and putting my health first but this will be my last planned OE cycle so I want to get as many of the little rascals as possible up to size


----------



## melloumaw

doing well ta bubbles,
at the end of the day sweetie they should listen to you too,you know your body
hello all


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Your kindeys been ok recently I do worry about you ? xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

yeah they seem to have settled ty honey
you dont need to worry about me, im here to worry about all of you lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - We can all worry about each other   that's what friends do! 
Really hope we get chance for a brew later in the year are you very far from York or would it be driveable?

UPdate: Clinic called bloods are below 2000 - they were 4000 this time last cycle   going to try and convince them to leave my eggs alone till Monday at least so I can try and cook some more I know it only takes one egg BUT I have such a big history of high follicles numbers with very FEW eggs that are present so I need to give this my best shot


----------



## goldbunny

good luck bubble fingers crossed


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks GB will post tomorrow after scan and more bloods (they love my veins   )


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you bubbles
COME ON EGGIES, GROW GROW GROW
       

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

good luck bubbles sweetie
morning ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning my gorgeous ladies!!! Leaving soon for another peak at my ovaries  
*team leave the buggers where they are till Monday* then the MIL is treating me to lunch  

Miracles do happen xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, sending you a huge hug.  I will be there with my pom poms as well!    It is ok to have negative days, it comes with treatment, but remember that we will be with you every step of the way to pick you up again.  Isabella is a success story of 2 eggs collected, only one fertilised and put back, so it really does only take one.  Good luck today.                

Hope, excellent news!  Glad everything is going well with your boys and girl!!  I am so excited and happy for you!!!  

Hi everyone!

Had one of those horrible birthday things yesterday!  Went to a small theme park round the corner from m-i-l’s which is 120km from our house.  Imagine our surprise when we found out there was a school trip from Isabella’s school there as well!  Spooky!  Fortunately they were slightly older children so there weren’t any queues for the rides she wanted to go on.  She went on the old cars going round a fixed track about 50 times!  As soon as she got off she went back on again!  We had quite a laugh with the people who were running the ride!  She went on the pony rides about 10 times as well, weird as she was scared of the plastic donkeys they had there!  Part of the entrance fee was free chips, sausages, drinks and ice cream, so I feel sick today!  M-i-l bought us a zoo membership for my birthday and I have some money from my parents so will probably buy a couple of chairs for the front garden so I can sit out when Isabella is playing with the other children.  Fortunately DH is on early shift this week, so he is home about the time the children finish school, so he keeps order much better than me!  

Sorry, I seem to have waffled!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WRAAK!


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you a happy belated birthday sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks GB and Mel!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Birthday hugs    
Xxxc


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Jelly!  

How are you and Max?

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

We are well thank you. He turns over now so got to watch him!! Lol 

Going out Saturday for some drinks with man, babysitter booked   organised a surprise party for him hehe excited lol xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooh, what a lovely thing for you to do for him!  I hope you have a lovely time.

Max will be trying to escape before you know it!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Yeah, think he needs to get out and just enjoy some drinks hehe, well we both do lol.  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

jelly you got max drinking already?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sue -  Sounds like a good day to me!!! Happy boxing birthday  

Collection has been decided for Saturday bloods unstable and they don't think waiting would help..., gutted xxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles put your trust in them,and wish to mother nature(i dont believe in a "god"),im wishing for you from this end


----------



## goldbunny

ok come along everyone cheer for bubbles follies see if we can get them to cook up a bumper crop of juicy fat ready-eggies 

              
          
               
         
      
         
               

go fo-llies go fo-llies go fo-llies... 

think orange!


----------



## hopepaige

i totally agree with you GB  lets all join in the bubbles eggie growing dance                                                

tomorrow bubbles is your big ec day and like ive been tellin you i have all the faith in the world in you, hubby and your little eggies and tomorrow you will see all will be just fine      lots of love and positivity coming your way


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies 
dances for those eggies bubbles 
                 
and lots and lots of this      
lets get loads of quality these               (ok i know there moons but they look like eggs)


----------



## Wraakgodin

I can only echo what the others have said, Bubble.  The doctors are the experts and they know what they are doing.  I will have everything possible crossed, and more! 

As you can see I am the official distributer of orangy good luck.  I am not really allowed to do this, so don't tell anyone, but I will divert it all to you!!! 

                                                      

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, here are some eggs for you!! 



Lovely weather here, bought 2 garden chairs and a table with my birthday money, so I can sit outside and watch Isabella when she plays in the street, so I will be spending a lot of time chilling out there this afternoon/evening. Hope everyone is having similar weather (sorry Jelly, not sure what it is doing down there!)

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

cheers sue lol
im waiting for a repair patch for the paddling pool (12 footer) so i can get it up b4 the girls get home,lovely here in yorkshire sunday is meant to be a blazer too


----------



## Wraakgodin

We have a ton of junk in our shed (step daughters stuff that she refuses to collect and refuses to reply to our emails) so think it would be easier to buy a new pool than finding the one that is in there!!! 

Enjoy the lovely weather, while it lasts!!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

my cat and i am snuggled on the bed (yes,i know, it's nearly mid-day) though in my defence i have showered and dressed.  in a little while i will go for a walk and post a birthday card. then home to wrestle with huge pile of laundry... wish i had a pool! i do have comfy garden chair though so might sit on that later. DH is working from home so depends what i can get away with!


----------



## Jelly.B

You all do make me giggle   been lovely here today too, just perfect. 20degrees, no wind, yum. Been sitting in garden between Max's naps hehe


----------



## melloumaw

the inflatable easy up pools are more hassle than their worth, if the garden isnt dead level(ours isnt) its not that great, been looking at a 15' framed one on ebay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380654126427?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
or this one 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140990981397?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh, lovely pools Mel.  We only have a blow up one, perhaps we will get one of those when she is older.  

She has been confined to barracks for naughty behaviour, no playing with her friends - and is now having a tantrum.  Such fun!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

oh the joys we go through lol


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies 

Back in England now  

Hope fantastic news about the triplets sounds like they are growing perfect!  
Jelly hope u and max are good   xxx
Gb hope down Reg is going ok when is your baseline scan? Xxx
Mel I'm coming over to your house if ur getting that swimming pool 
Sue glad u have lovely weather   hope Isabella and u r having fun xxx
Bubble my darling wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow                

As for me glad to be back home but enjoyed a nice break away 
The 12 week mark is Monday have scan next Wednesday morning


----------



## melloumaw

hi stacey sweetie, glad you had a nice break, i cant wait to see what expression the next photo of smudge will have, lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

My Ladies, I've said it before and I'll say it again I could NOT do this journey without you all  

I've been sparko since EC so really sorry for gettin in touch so so late in the day!
I'm ok 14 eggs 5 mature, 3 not quite and six too small ... Waiting for tomorrow too see how many fertilised xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ps. I thought it would be hilarious to tell Dave they found no eggs and then shout SUPRISE they did really...... I blame the anaesthetic......   


Can't believe after all the stress of E2 levels I actually had
More eggs in there than ever before ........


----------



## goldbunny

great news bubble glad you are ok, let's hope your eggies get jiggy and you have a whole family of embryos come morning x x x x x
do you have to wait til Monday to find out?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks GB - should get a call tomorrow   at least one or two are fighters  
How are you?? And how's tx going? Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

downregging - lots of energy, slightly headachey, dry skin, no concentration skills.. trying to diet and exercise, reckon I will eat what I like once I start stims so trying to be good until then.. partly thinking it's going slowly but also scared about not being 'ready'... want it all over with BUT don't want it to be over since really, this is the easy part...BFP would make me happy but terrified, and BFN heartbreaking... so I should enjoy this bit while it lasts xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

We're all here for you GB xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

fab news bubbles,infact its bubbletastic fingers crossed for news today


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sorry for the complete lack of personals! (Naughty bubble)
3 of the 5 have fertilised so just waiting for them to do there thing and keep growin  
Mummy bubbles wants you back in her tummy tum tum Tuesday


----------



## goldbunny

bubble is an embie-mummy bubble has three embies! hurrah! go embies! grow strong! x x x


----------



## melloumaw

brilliant bubbles any idea on transfer yet?


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
well i think we've had our summer lol
back to work today so 7 week term then big holidays,let the countdown begin


----------



## staceyemma

where do u work Mel?
I think the summer is over yes


----------



## melloumaw

primary school kitchen, im a dinner lady or catering assistant as we are now called,its fab i get paid even when we're on holiday,its perfect once you have children in full time school
how are you and splodge doing? whens the next scan? i cant wait for the photo


----------



## staceyemma

I'm ok Mel   feeling a bit nervous today.
Sounds good having the summer holidays off  
i'm quite a worrier as u have probably gathered by now  

I speak to ladies going through/pregnant with IVF on *******.. one lady on there has given birth today too early to her little boy at 22 weeks just that bit too early to save him.   I cannot imagine the grief she is suffering

I'm 12 weeks today but I realise even at 12 weeks you aren't safe  
I have a scan on Wednesday so hoping all will be ok.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Stacey, I am so so sorry to hear about your friend, as you say, I can't even begin to imagine what she is going through.

Morning all!  How come the weekend goes so quickly!  Been on the sofa for most of it, hurt my hip being chased by 4 children after confiscating their water pistol!   Nearly back to 100%, now need to catch up on housework!!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Sounds like fun Sue


----------



## melloumaw

stacey it is scary summer was born at 28 weeks and it was the most heartbreaking time of my life,but as sad as it is i strongly believe that, whats meant to be will be,if summer wasnt meant to survive she wouldnt have,she also had brachycardia (sp) she used to forget to breath for the 1st 6 months,you could see the colour drain from her. i didnt get the breathing blanket they recommended either,and she is now so fit and healthy and 12 in 16 days.
splodge will be born beautiful and healthy sweetie


----------



## melloumaw

sue damn children,always causing us pain lol


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel   wow Summer was a fighter, beautiful name by the way.
What are the other names of your children?


----------



## melloumaw

i have yasmin harmony, molly jo and summer tiree
even tho summer was so early and tiny at 2lb 15 the only things wrong were the brachycardia and she had no suck reflex for a while


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, how frightening and stressful for you.  I agree with Stacey, it is a beautiful name.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

mel please stop making comments like that one - it just stresses me out completely. i don't mind those that have children talking about them but i can't cope with comments like 'oh the joys we go through' or 'damn children always causing us pain'. i haven't got children and don't even know if i ever will, if you want to complain about yours please go and do that in the parenting section. 'damn children arent always causing *us* pain and there aren't any 'joys we go through' - these comments are what smug parents make and not at all suitable for supporting people ttc their first baby if these comments are how the conversation in here is going to go i will (sadly) have to leave because i can't deal with it at all. sorry.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I apologise for my part of the conversation, GB.  I suppose because I am a stay at home mum everything in my life revolves around Isabella and she comes up in my forum chat more than she should do.  I will curb it in future.  I am really sorry if we upset you.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

gb take the stress level down a bit sweetie,
its simply a light hearted comment meaning something similar to "cant live with them cant live without them" that we say about men, it isnt meant to cause any upset to anyone,it is after all a general chatter thread. 
be it childless,trying to conceive, pregnant or with children the comment is actually true, they do cause us pain emotional and physical in every aspect of the word.from trying to achieve the dream of conceiving right until they are grown and living their own lives


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - I appreciate you're very scared and nervous right now but that was a complete over reaction. All out babydust brigaders art EQUALLY welcome here this is a long term buddies thread NOT ttc thread. 
I understand its hard being childless *i am too* but this is a place of friendship and support NOT a thread where people aren't welcome to chat laugh and cry whatever their need may be that day.

I find your post very unlike the GB we all know care for an respect and if you want to talk privately I
Happy to PM   but please don't lash out here


----------



## goldbunny

it's the fact it's 'lighthearted' that's the problem, it comes across as flippant and smug. sorry i will have to leave then if that is how things are to be in here.


----------



## melloumaw

no gb you have chose to take it as flippant and smug, but if you reread the comment it was aimed solely at sue with regards to the pain caused by children in her care, not to others


----------



## goldbunny

and i didn't lash out, i politely asked for something i felt was perfectly reasonable to expect. i like that we have a mixture of stories in here but it is perfectly easy to talk about children and parenting without the 'smug parent' knowing comments. a simple 'i understand' from mel to wraak would have passed the same message without being flippant. There's always pm's for comments that don't sit so well for everyone. i just want everyone to feel safe and supported.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB - you 100% have to do what's right for you Hun, specially so close to tx so if that's stepping away from this thread for a while I wish you every happiness Hun  

Mel/Sue - I LOVE hearing about the kids gives me courage to keep believing xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wraak nothing you said was inappropriate or caused any upset - everything you said was a factual description of what happened or how you felt, it was perfectly ordinary to say those things.


----------



## melloumaw

gb we are safe and supported on this thread,im sure at some point in most peoples lives we have commented both negative and positive about children whether we have them or not,i know for a fact i have even at 18 when the doctor told me i was infertile.
again as i said it was not my intention to upset you or others


----------



## goldbunny

mel i know entirely that it was not your intention to upset anyone your comments were made spontaneously in response to wraak, but i'd prefer it if you didn't make that type of comment and therefore i asked politely that you don't. that is all.


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies  

Bubble, any news So so proud of you chick  
Xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Jelly-- still waiting terrified  

Hopefully something still growing and going to come home tomorrow


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, sending lots of     I feel nervous too hehe but know it will be good news  
Xx


----------



## goldbunny

still got everything crossed for you bubble


----------



## melloumaw

GB i dont mean to be rude but i cannot guarantee that in the future an off cuff remark will not aggravate you,
this is a general chat thread not a trying to conceive thread and therefore topics discussed can be varied,
i will attempt to be more considerate, but at the same time any comments i make are true to myself, or for the benefit of the person named in the reply.
ie my comment was specifically aimed at sue and i used her name before the comment,
as in this message starts with gb
may i suggest that if there is a persons name 1st in my comments that you choose not to read if you feel this may cause you upset


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles you know we are all here for you sweetie,fingers crossed
jelly hi honey, hows the weather down under? hows little max?


----------



## goldbunny

mel that is fair enough.


----------



## melloumaw

hopefully we can get back to "normal" chat now


----------



## staceyemma

I have new car a VW Golf 4 door

Bye bye patrick the punto   would have kept u but u only had three doors and you're starting to splutter a bit....


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel hello sweetie  
Weather is lush!!! Perfect in fact, 20 degrees, rain here and there hehe
It's Marks birthday today so once Max is in bed I'm setting up the porch with candles, got some champagne and cheese etc   hehe he might even get 'lucky' later haha
How's you Hun? Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh stacey good old patrick is he going to the great scrapyard in the sky?
jelly sounds perfect send some this way,weather i mean not special time with your dh lol


----------



## hopepaige

Morning ladies hope we r all ok today . Wow stace is saw the piccie earlier of your new car smartie smarts hey  lucky lady  hey jelly how u love? Long time no hear how r u and Max doin? Hey Mel good to be back at work ? Not draw another calender for the new countdown hehe hi gb  hey sue hope your doin beta love take it easy   and my gorgeous bubbles patiently waiting with u for the news on your 3 precious embies sure they r busy busy busy growing away  1more sleep  soooo exciting


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly lucky Mark hey  just don't fall asleep after too much champagne  
Mel- Patrick is being sold to close friends so he's still 'in the family'  
Hope- Yes felt super cool in me new car today     how are u?


----------



## melloumaw

hi hope, i countdown on a friday once service is over,no need for a calendar
how are the 3 amigo's, i bet your tummy is expanding now from this [ to this ( to this (( to this ((( lol


----------



## melloumaw

stacey thats lovely thats he's still with you, mine always go to the scrapyard usually only just rolling in lol


----------



## staceyemma

one more post mel and you've hit 1000 posts


----------



## melloumaw

oo oo this is it lol
yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## staceyemma

Back at work today, finding it hard to concentrate   

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## goldbunny

i like golfs - what's the new cars name then?


----------



## staceyemma

Doesn't have one yet needs to begin with G...


----------



## melloumaw

gerald
gerard (ooo gerard butler)
gary
geoff


----------



## hopepaige

Oh stace not cool to be back at work  but hey 2 more sleeps and your your get to see squidge again wahoooooooo   

Jelly sounds divine love, sure Mark is gonna be in heaven with you  happy happy Mark 

mel wow 1000 shows how awesome you are with all your lovely support for us  
yeah my tummy is really growing rapidly now, in the beginning i didnt even look preggies and now all of a sudden there is this huge bump   
loving it though and my big news is on saturday night while we where watchin a move i felt my trio moving for the 1st time     i was so so excited been waiting for this moment for ever   poor dh he just wants to feel feel so i said patience my love soon you will feel at the moment its still just like little butterflys in my tummy   so exciting though


----------



## melloumaw

hope thats fab, mine always had more movement when i was in the bath, i used to slosh water over my belly button and they would respond, i bet with 3 its like a gymnastics club lol


----------



## hopepaige

it was mel at one stage it felt like i had butterflys all over on either side at the bottom it was like they were throwing a party in there


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, that's so sweet lol


----------



## staceyemma

Awhhh how lovely Hope   so lovely  
I don't really have a bump yet but guess its early guess I'd be worried if I had a huge bump now   Squidge would be a giant!  

Mel gymastics club   I bet it is   Hope's gonna see lots of feet poking out of her belly hee hee 

GB I like gary he looks like a Gary  

I still have a gut feeling I am having a boy.. we will see
Most IVF babies seem to be boys don't they! 

better do a bit of work be back soon...


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble – sending you more                     

Stacey – RIP Patrick.  How about Gordon?  Hope work are gentle with you today. 

Jelly – same weather here!  Happy Birthday Mark!!  Hope you enjoy your “present”!!!

Hope – awwww, so lovely that you felt movements.  I hope they will be kicking your DH soon!  

Hugs to all

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

gary's good, i know a lovely gary.

you sure it's a boy? georgie, greta, genevieve? gracie? gillian?

or what about gremlin, or gandalf?


----------



## goldbunny

hope so exciting you can feel them moving they'll be having a party in there soon x


----------



## Jelly.B

Jelly – same weather here!  Happy Birthday Mark!!  Hope you enjoy your “present”!!!

Sue, that's such a naughty thing to say!! Hahaha really made me laugh!! .....or am I reading it wrong...


----------



## Wraakgodin

You aren´t reading it wrong, Jelly!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!  

I have started a new thread.

Love hugs and babydust to all      

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Right o ladies, thank you all for your patience today while this thread was moved for administrative reasons. I have moved it back, locked it, and set up a new thread here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=307799.0

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Whoop whoop


----------



## hopepaige

YEAH so glad were all back  

thanks sue


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies!!

3 embies being good in their embie incubator  

2 are being put back tomorrow at 11:30 am   

I could NOT have got here without you all  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm so so happy for you chick!!! I can't wait for tomoz, so excited I might wee myself hehe!!
You have honestly gone through this cycle so well! Admire you chick!! Star xxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

YAHOOOOO you posted it yeah
bubbles is gonna be pupo tomorrow wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
new they were cooking away 
im so happy and proud of you just like Jelly says i also admire your determination and no matter how low this journey brings you, you just pick yourself up and carry on and look  now 3 beautiful embies       

bring on the 11 June 2013


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, 18 weeks!! Wow!! Moving fast eh     xx


----------



## hopepaige

Jelly time is flying im tellin you i cant believe ive gotten this far already   its amazing


----------



## melloumaw

welcome home ladies
absolutely delighted for you bubbles sweetheart pupo tomorrow pupo tomorrow,(told ya twins even if it is just twin eggies lol)


----------



## staceyemma

Phew thought we lost the thread ladies!


----------



## Jelly.B

So lovely to hear   
Bubble, be you soon  

So excited for all of you on here and new journeys ahead


----------



## hopepaige

i agree with you Mel 
twins for bubbles yeah i think thats a brilliant idea


----------



## rach t

Fab news bubbles I no I knew ha xxx

Hope everyone else ok I thought were has everyone gone it is locked xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi rach honey, how are you doing ?


----------



## goldbunny

perfect news bubble, that is fabyouluss.


----------



## melloumaw

our dearest darling bubbles
today will be the day
when your babies go back inside you
and decide this time they'll stay.
be prepared for 9 months 
of changes you never knew
of wonder and amazement 
you never thought would be for you.
enjoy every second
the bad along with good
and get prepared to the enter
the stage called motherhood


love you bubbles
keeping everything crossed for you sweetie


----------



## hopepaige

Mel you couldnt have said it beta  

Bubbles this is your big day and ill be thinking of you all day as your 2 precious embies come home for the next 9mths.
i am so proud of you, after all the road bumps the day has arrived and nothing is gonna come in your way today   

Good luck and will speak lata when you are officially PUPO     

lots of love


----------



## melloumaw

hope i cant believe how excited i am for bubbles
im letting kids sort their own school dinners out so i can be on here (bad mel   )


----------



## hopepaige

Mel 'm the same as u I have my phone right next to me on my desk waiting for any bubble news today


----------



## goldbunny

haha probably their dinners will be entirely made of crisps. i once went an entire term eating nothing but milk and monster munch for lunch. didn't kill me but looking back was a bit of a mad idea. i was rebelling against my mothers packed lunches which while delicious took far too long to eat.


----------



## melloumaw

2 girls took samosa's, the other a jerk ham sandwich, all with a bag of crisps and choccy bar and a licorice stick
i think i have taught them well, (they dont take fruit cos it squashes in their bags (too cool for a lunch box))


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning ladies

Good luck to lovely Bubbles today so excited for you!


----------



## goldbunny

stacey your smiling embryo makes me smile every time i see it

good luck bubble!!!


----------



## melloumaw

hiya stacey, just remind me when's your next scan?


----------



## staceyemma

Mel its Tomorrow 10.20  
I have the midwife today to finish filling in forms too.
I forgot to wee in my pot last time so will no doubt have to do it this time!  

GB Bubble added the smile for me to look at when I worry, it always makes me smile   it works!


----------



## melloumaw

stacey i would take a sample every midwife visit just so they can check protein etc.
cant wait for your update tomoz,will splodge's photo have a smile added to it again?


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Stace bring on tomorrow can't wait for your update. 12wks already my my time is flying hey  I also can't believe I'm more than half way already. Soooooo exciting.


----------



## staceyemma

Can't believe it hope... have to stop my cyclogest now so I'm slowing weaning off it. Can't beleive how far along u r now!  

Mel- Sure   will definitely have a new smiley face   Be back soon! off to midwife  

Bubbles text me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I want pics!


----------



## Jelly.B

Here in Oz they have urine sticks in loos at hospitals so we all check it at every visits on our own... I wouldn't advice to bring a pot to the midwife... Pee there! I once took 'the' pot with me in UK ...Forgot all about it and it LEAKED!!! ALL OF IT!! Nice smelly bag after that hehe

Bubble GO GIRL GO GIRL


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubbles – good luck!!!  You will soon be PUPO!!!!  Hopefully nothing will take me too far from the computer today, I will be stalking!                       

Stacey – good luck with the midwife!

GB – what flavour Monster Munch, I went through a stage where I ate pickled onion flavour every day!

Morning everyone else!

Bit tired this morning as I stayed up to finish knitting my scarf and got it finished at 1.30am!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

well done on the scarf wraakgodin, i think it _was_ pickled onion!


----------



## melloumaw

do we know when bubbles was due for transfer, 
just got in from work and couldn't wait to find out if there's any news lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

stalking!!!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

gotta do school run,will check back soon lol


----------



## goldbunny

just accidentally cycled past a school getting back from town, mad idea, cars everywhere.. still, that's my exercise for the day done.


----------



## Wraakgodin

me again!!!   

Blimey, glad you got home in one piece, GB!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

lol at gb
school rush is awful especially kids who go on bikes with no helmet or brakes and ride all over the road

c'mon bubbles never mind being groggy let us know your ok sweetie


----------



## goldbunny

lol I cycled right down the middle of the road with a queue of traffic forming behind me, cars coming the other way, and my shopping slung over the handlebars...

where IS bubble??! hope she is ok..


----------



## Wraakgodin

melloumaw said:


> school rush is awful especially kids who go on bikes with no helmet or brakes and ride all over the road


Read an interesting article today about a police chief in Ohio who has given his officers orders to write at least one a ticket per shift targeting children wearing cycle helmets. They don´t get fined, these tickets are for free ice cream. So instead of punishing for not wearing them, he is rewarding them for wearing them. The 3 year old boy over the road is already riding without stabilisers and goes at such a rate, he had a nasty fall off it the other day and his parents had to take him to the emergency doc. Fortunately he is ok, but his face is showing some scars.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

i hit one last year, i say hit my bumper rolled onto his pedal, but only cos he didnt stop when the other traffic did,they think they dont have to follow the highway code,he was just shook up, i cried for hours the little so and so. i gave all my details,next thing i get a phone call from his dad telling me "im a police man you know" i said well your son should know better then


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello my Lovelies!!

Mel- what a dingbat (the bikers father) doofus   Love the response mind! Genius and wit we could only expect  

Sue- The Ohio scheme seems good to me, I'd damned well wear a helmet if it meant i got some free ice cream. I'd probably wear more than one (greedy bubbles) Hope your gorgeous little girl has been good today and you get a good nights kip after your rebellious late night knitting.

Gold bunny- good on you for cycling sounds too much like exercise to me god knows me and exercise haven't spoken since i gave up the gym lol

Jelly- I'd forgotten your bag of widdle   that was so funny 

Stacey- I do not know how you managed these prontogest injections my **** hates me already  

Well apologies for being so late in posting I am very very naughty
As you will see from my profile pic we now have Wibble and Wobble onbboard Our third little solider was technically good enough to freeze BUT they recommended not too as he/she was acting a little oddly so we have let sleep take over  
Very blessed to have our two babies on board AND such amazing ladies here as Aunties to them xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

hello and welcome to the world wibble and wobble, very pretty looking you are too lol
i hope you liked my little positivity poem for you sweetie
i can now turn off my computer lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel I loved it waiting for hubby to get in so I can show him too xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

they're in a wibbly wobbly world of their own!


----------



## melloumaw

gb they'll fit in with the rest of us on here  
bubbles glad you liked it sweetie


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel – that is terrible, I am glad you put his father in his place!  I can sympathise as originally coming from Cambridge where dodging people on bikes is a daily challenge!  

I am useless as poems, I got as far as….

There once was a woman called Bubble
Who went for a transfer that was double.

Then I got stuck!  

Bubble – I would wear a couple of helmets as well!!!  I love ice cream, too much!  Huge congratulations on being PUPO!  Auntie Sue is rooting for you all the way!  

GB – I have to start exercising as well.  I got a second hand bike from my m-i-l for my birthday, and as I hadn´t ridden one in over 20 years it was quite an experience, both for me and the neighbours who watched!  

I am thinking of my next knitting project, I think perhaps I might be addicted!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

a lady now called bubbletastic
unravelled her knicker elastic
doctor said here we go
popped in an embryo
and then popped in another for good measure.


----------



## goldbunny

sorry i love writing poetry. one day i shall be a published poet.   <-- applauds imaginary future self


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – you have a talent there!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

You ladies are so funny ! I'm going to print these and keep them for baby/babies Bubbles
Xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

it's very important to laugh after transfer, google 'IVF clowns' if you haven't already heard about that.


----------



## melloumaw

laughter is the best medicine for most things, although walking round the supermarket laughing to yourself is not advised (you get some funny looks   )


----------



## Wraakgodin

you know from experience, Mel??!  What made you laugh in the supermarket?

GB, I have heard about that as well.  

Morning all!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

oh yes sue, you know when you recap something in your head i cant remember what it was but it started off a smile, then a silent chuckle that just bubbled over, i was like a lune i put my hand to my ear to pretend i had bluetooth in


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will have whatever you have been having, Mel!!!   (yes I do know what you mean, but it has never happened in a supermarket!) 

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Morning    

Love the last few posts you're all so funny  

Bubble my bum is still very bruised and its taking ages to go away, gestone injections are horrible  
so glad I don't have to do them anymore!
Go wibble and wobble   

Gb- Love the poem   I'm rubbish at poems  

Mel- I have moments like that laughing sometimes for no reason   , I love those kind of laughing fits  

Scan today for me at 10:20... to say I'm scared would be an understatement  
Please be ok my precious   please please please


----------



## melloumaw

everything will be just fine stacey, cant wait for that photo update


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Stacey!  I can´t wait to hear how your little one is doing!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, so so proud of you darling!!!! And so freaking happy!!! In fact having a glass of wine for you right now as good luck haha  

Stacey, thinking of you heaps today!!!!! All will be just fine!   and by the way..... So e times they can tell what sex it is at12weeks   exciting!!

Gb, how are you doing? When's your follow scan? Tell us all about it  

Hello all   been cleaning all day! Hosting mothers group meeting tomoz and nervous lol   some of them has such posh houses...... And mine rather ..eh... Normal...   hehe
Heading over next door in an hour to babysit! Only for an hour or so but not looking forward to it as little man, Heath, is teething and rather grumpy at mo  

Did I say Max rolls over all the time now   well he now also pushes himself forward somehow haha, can't call it crawling really lol but I leave him at one spot and turn around and he's complete moved to other side   bless

Love you all xxx


----------



## hopepaige

Morning ladies u do make me laugh so early in the am  mel I've done that many times haha silly me people must think - what up with that chickie  hehe.  Stace my love thinkin of u today all is goin to be hundreds  u r gonna see such a differance in size its truely amazing  can't wait for new update   bubbles howz our PUPO queen?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, oh s*d them, if they can’t accept you the way you are then they aren’t worth worrying about.  Those mothers who have pristine houses should be spending more time with their children!!    You will need eyes in the back of your head soon with that son of yours!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh bless you sue   thanks


----------



## Jelly.B

Trying to remove dummy at sleep time here.... Very exhausting lol   oh how I wish I never have it to him!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

well done little max
just had my text read out on capital fm .about i was so tired i...... fell asleep on the job breast feeding my 2nd daughter. couldnt figure out why she wasnt in her cot the following morning,she was sound asleep on the floor.oops.must of rolled out of my arm during the night.


----------



## hopepaige

Hey jelly think we had crossed posts there hehe little max sounds so cuet so much though I'm sure  I agree with sue u r jelly and u r amazing they will love u don't u worry


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly your house is posh compared to mine  
Jelly can do posh    
Cheeky little Max hey   next think you know he'll be running aorund!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, did DH have a lovely birthday??!    

Isabella never had a dummy, I am sure a dummy is easier to take away than a sucking thumb!  

I am sure your home is posh compared to mine, the kids in the street love to come in because Isabella's toys are everywhere and they like playing with everything!  That reminds me I have to do the hoovering and the ironing!  I hate it when DH is on late shift, when he is on early's he is home at 3pm and that gives me plenty of time to do housework.  But when he is on lates there seems no time in the morning once we have bathed, dressed, breakfasted, done bits and pieces, had lunch, and then it is time for him to go to work.  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Just realised my pants are on inside out .. its gonna be one of those days


----------



## goldbunny

stacey! good luck darling everything crossed for your scan x x.         hope the wait is over soon and you get a fab piccy.

jellymax wow @ rolling soon tickets will be sold for the jellymax circus! roll up, roll up...
jelly to make your house look posh do the following
1) empty all the bins/remove anything from any room it doesn't 'belong' in...
2) make sure every room has a clear focal point that draws your attention when you walk in. Job done.

i have an obsessive 'rightmove' habit and have spent a lot of time studying interiors and size has nothing to do with it nor even quality of furnishings it is all about the feel of a room and good focal points.

bubble are you enjoying being pupo how are wibble and wobble today? 
morning hope, mel, wraakgodin, and everyone..

DH working from home today but i'm quite moody so i think trouble in store! already yelled at him for moving drug box into risk area for sun shining on it.. so now i put the box back in the cupboard and i am paranoid we will forget! He likes to listen to chris evans on the radio but i do not like that. i have shut the room door and will stay out of the way til irritating dj goes home.


----------



## staceyemma

I feel sick   Hubby will be here in 10 minutes to pick me up to take me xx

speak to you girls soon


----------



## goldbunny

it's ok stacey, glass of water, deep breath, sing a little song... soon you will see baby x


----------



## goldbunny

can't link in here properly right now but try looking up on you tube  red dwarf and cat/danny john jules singing 'tongue tied' with lister and rimmer dancing along it always makes me laugh.


----------



## hopepaige

Relax stace its all gonna be fine u will see


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks GB   and hope  

back soon....


----------



## melloumaw

Ooooo splodge is having his photo taken now, hope your behaving splodge and giving mamma stacey lots to smile about


----------



## melloumaw

note to self, remember to check can before applying to hair, deodorant does not stick hair in place as well as hairspray does


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – I did that on Saturday and nothing bad happened to me!             

GB – you have a good point about how to make rooms tidy, perhaps that is my problem I have too many “focal points”!!!   Hope you and DH manage to get through the day without too many problems!

Mel – hope your hair is ok!  At least it won’t sweat today!!  

Just bought some more wool and a knitting needle to replace the one that Isabella snapped in half the other day, so I am going to have a good session tonight!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Ladies scan was perfect!!!
Baby is measuring at 13 weeks so 5 days ahead! Baby was turning and jumping and waving it was AMAZING


----------



## goldbunny

[email protected] hairspray..


----------



## goldbunny

squeals @ stacey eeek fantabulous! so pleased for you x x x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Loving all the positivity today my Ladies!!!!!! And Stacey gets that piccie updated lol Squidge is bigger now


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news, Stacey!!!     

Bubble, can´t wait for you to get your photo updated!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks gb lol   think I'm in a mood too!!! Really annoyed actually! Got all stuff ready for a lasagna ... Hun been out for a 'work thing' now saying he wants something small for dins.... Now that REALLY annoys me!!!! Need another glass of wine!!!


----------



## goldbunny

lasagna is small... just make up the stuff and put a tiny one in a ramekin or something for him, a medium one for you and then freeze the rest of the mixture for next time...


----------



## Wraakgodin

That doesn't have anything to do with you being in a mood, Jelly.  That has to do with common courtesy.  Give him a pack of crisps, enjoy your lasagna and freeze his half for another day.   

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly you'll never bring us down although I am sad that my jelly is sad jelly is normally happy    we all care for u   u rant and rave as much u need darling  


xxx always here for u!


----------



## goldbunny

jelly! stay RIght There. we will look after you.

honest. here, have a tissue. It's only a *bit* crumpled. (digs in pocket). 

lasagne is lovely. DH makes ours but he gets a bit carried away with them and they tend to be huge. Plus it took me a long time to convince him the lasagne parts weren't supposed to be crunchy. 

don't fret about the cleaning, it's good for the soul but really most people won't notice stuff. Besides I have heard that if people DO find any mess it just makes them like you more because they get to feel good about how clean theirs is/not feel bad about how messy theirs is... 

oops I have a cat on the windowsill again she just doesn't understand 'go out and play'.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Jelly don't you go anywhere! We're all here for you too!!!! 
I reckon being a full time mum must be one of the most stressful non stop jobs ever!!! 
You're allowed to need some tlc and appreciation xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

wraak why did you have to mention crisps argh, I would so love some now.. still trying to stick to healthy eating but I had apple crumble for breakfast so I, er, um, don't think i'm quite managing it.


----------



## staceyemma

apple crumble for breakfast   nothing wrong with that


----------



## goldbunny

jelly I just looked and a year ago today you were taking your cat to the cattery ready to go on holiday and were pregnant having already had your first scan.. just think how far you have come since then! what a year you have had. Bound to get a bit emotional every now and then!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly – sending you a huge hug.  You can´t expect to be up and happy all the time, expecially with a young child keeping you awake at night.  We are here for you whenever you need a rant, that is what friends are for.  

GB – we are as bad as each other, now I want an apple crumble!  Hmmm…. if I don´t eat the apples in the house then they will be a bit old by the weekend and DH will use them to make a crumble…. now there is a plan!

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Stace wonderful news my love so happy for you and dh new all would be just just fine     
enjoy the apple crumble i wish i had cravings like that  

Jelly my love    sorry you feeling so down you just neva forget what an amazing lady and mommy and wife you are.  

bubbles already spoken but once again im soooooooooooooo excited for you our PUPO queen  

sue, mel and gb hi    

Gb how are things on your side with your prep work for next cycle?


----------



## staceyemma

Hope the scan was amazing I'm feeling teary now thinking about it.
The look on hubbys face was amazing  

Every single second I am grateful to have this beautiful miracle 
Will be updating pic soon hee hee...


----------



## staceyemma

Edited scan picture courtesy of Bubble


----------



## Wraakgodin

love it Stacey!!!!    

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

LOVE IT STACEY


----------



## staceyemma

fab isn't it  

Sue is there any way I can post photo of proper scan in my reply on here? Not sure how I do it?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey, I use photobucket.com, load it on there and then use the IMG code here.

For example, here is Isabella and my scarf!



Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh my, she is such a pretty girl!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

thanks Sue! I agree she is beautiful


----------



## staceyemma

does this work?


----------



## staceyemma




----------



## staceyemma

wow they are big


----------



## melloumaw

yay stacey, he hasn't half grown, and loving the avatar with the hat on
jelly next time he tells you he goes to work, tell him i stay home and work, cooking, cleaning, food shopping, looking after max, ironing, gardening etc etc. if a woman was paid by the work they do as a stay at home mum we would be amongst the top earners, we would be on approx £60-£75 an hour.


----------



## hopepaige

loving it Stace just loving it  bubbles love how you edit it   

Sue you can be very proud she is gorgeous   

Jelly    sorry your having such a bad day    men definately sometimes just dont get it i no  
go take a hot bath and get a good nights rest and hope your feeling beta in the morning


----------



## melloumaw

sue what an adorable grin, and a lovely homemade scarf too


----------



## staceyemma

Mel I know hes grown quite a bit hey    
I keep calling baby he....

'He' measures 6.7cm   awwwh


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all xxx

How do you upload pics I wnt a go xxx


----------



## melloumaw

i think people use something like photobucket rach honey
cant wait to see your twins


----------



## Wraakgodin

melloumaw said:


> i think people use something like photobucket rach honey
> cant wait to see your twins





Wraakgodin said:


> Stacey, I use photobucket.com, load it on there and then use the IMG code here.


Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't wait to see some more pics    love it 

How's all my ladies. Happy jelly back now   

Happy Friday!!


----------



## goldbunny

morning jellybanana it's still night here. except it is light because of it being summer. i expect you are having winter.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Can't you sleep, GB?  

Welcome back Happy Jelly!  

Glad it is finally Friday, went round yesterday thinking it was Friday.  And now it is has just dawned on me that I have forgotten to send my dad a fathers day card!  *panic*

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

morning morning everyone 

happy happy friday wahoooo we have a long weekend here monday is a bank holiday in SA   

Jelly so glad to see your back and happy again  

hi gb, mel and sue hope your well    

Bubbles hope your surviving your 2ww while those embies are busy busy inside your tums
Stace just loving your photie and so excited for you and dh   
Rach not long now hey im gonna try the photo thing this weekend as well will try put some photies up.
The scans dont show all 3 babies at once anymore so gonna have to put up seperate ones so will try the photobucket thingie

hope you all have an awesome day and an even beta weekend


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies happy friday
just a quick downer for me im afraid, today is the 1 year anniversary of my lovely uncle leaving this world for a better place, may you be happier where you are now uncle d love ya
ok thats me done
hope everyone has a fab day
hope enjoy your long weekend


----------



## hopepaige

MEL always said to loose those close to us  

hope you have a good weekend and remember the good times


----------



## goldbunny

have a peaceful anniversary mel


----------



## melloumaw

thanks ladies
well its officially the weekend for me now yay
girls go off at 6pm
just bought youngest a skateboard helmet and pads for her birthday which is soon, i have no idea where she ride it, the road outside is too busy,and i doubt the garden path will give much excitement lol, oh and she wants a birthday cake made out of bacon


----------



## goldbunny

that's, erm, a quiche, right?


----------



## melloumaw

not really quiche doesnt have flour and sugar in the filling, she wanted maple and bacon sponge but i think i'll have to settle for a cake that looks like bacon and maybe do her some chocolate dipped bacon rashers


----------



## Wraakgodin

I love your logic GB!  

Mel - sending you huge hugs for your sad anniversary.  

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying it nearly being the weekend!  Nothing much planned here for the weekend, we have a guy coming tomorrow in to install a HD recorder, and in the afternoon DH has to go on some sort of top secret (ie he has no idea what it involves!) thing at work, it sounds like team building, but from the things he has to bring it sounds like it is going to be physical, my money is on paintballing or triathalon!

I still have a free ticket to see the film Trance, but not sure whether to go or not, it sounds a bit frightening (DH saw it last weekend).  I have also won tickets to "Only God Forgives" and that hardly sounds like Disney either!  If only I had won tickets for Star Trek, annoying that they are not transferrable. 

Somewhere in the middle of all that is a ton of housework and laying stones in the garden. 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue cinema sounds good shame you cant see what you want tho.
i want to watch world war z or after earth,star trek looks fab too
leave the housework,its not going anywhere lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey Ladies!

Mel big hugs my lovely kind hearted amazing lady know how you feel as the end of May was first anniversary since my cousin D committed suicide too  
Startrek is amazing!!!! Well I loved it anyway lol could have been down to the casting a little bit..... Though it did lead to a full on war between me and hubby about who the best captain of the USS starship has been ......... I mean durrr there is a reason Kirk and his crew are the main features


----------



## Wraakgodin

I like the new Kirk better, never did warm to Shatner.  I watched the previous ST film the other day, really want to watch the new one but finances say no!  I just have to keep entering competitions and see if I win tickets.  I used to go to the cinema or theatre every Saturday when I lived in the UK and I miss it.  

I still have a crush on Zachary Quinto, left over from his Heroes days!!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

It's the unlikely heartthrob Benedict Cumberbatch I can't help but ogle...... I don't think he's that 'pretty' but he has something that has me mesmerised lol! Loved him in Sherlock Holmes that man makes a long coat look sexy!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wrak- Zachary Quinto recently played a VERY dark character in the latest American horror story :asylum he played a serial killing shrink in the 1960s with serious mummy issues


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel here's a load of bacon and bacon themed cakes 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bacon+cake&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari#biv=i%7C27%3Bd%7CkChkEDrPEQ3e-M%3A


----------



## Wraakgodin

Don´t like scary things, Bubble, although doesnt sound much different from his character in Heroes.  Not sure about Benedict, watched Sherlock last night and he didn´t make my heart flutter.  Now don´t get me started on Hugh Jackman and Russell Crowe!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

love to you too bubbles
def new kirk chris pine , shatner was well weird, have you seen this means war with chris pine and tom hardy, fabulous couples video something for both parties
re cakes really dont think every1 will eat it with bacon in,so i think im gonna make it look like its wrapped with streaky bacon
sue hugh jackman def especially as wolverine, and gerard butler too my faves


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

What can I say I like weird men ... Haha (would like to clarify I'm not a Shatner fan just think as a whole the original crew was best) 
I've always liked odd balls my first celebrity crush was prob David Duchovny .... I think it's cause I'm not much good at being patient with pretty boys haha!!!! Quite keen on older blokes sometime too lol mind you Depp is 50 now so they're all older anyway


----------



## melloumaw

i like men to look like men a bit of stubble a scar or 2 
i like owen wilson from marley and me


----------



## goldbunny

BACON CAKE! http://i2-groceries.asda.com/g/026/149/5030765026149_21000_IDShot_2.jpeg

but think there may be tears before bedtime...


----------



## melloumaw

lol
i think i found the perfect model to copy
http://notsohumblepie.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/bacon-cake-is-lie.html
its just a case of getting the fondant colouring right


----------



## staceyemma

good morning everyone hope everyone had a nice weekend.
My weekend was finished off by a lovely roast dinner at my dad's house yesterday, I ate a bit too much I couldn't hardly move  

GB I have seen another post of yours.
I remember this cycle my af was playing up too, it really started to annoy me I was looking up natural ways to get af moving!
One site suggested putting fresh parsley up your lady parts   (do not google   )

Thankfully af decided to show up eventually   sure you are DR just fine  

My first cycle was so different to this cycle, first cycle I only DR for 5 days then had my bleed, this time it was 17 days! 

Are u using the same medication to DR this time?

I'm sure it'll be here anytime soon


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB - hope AF turns up soon

Morning Stacey and bump!  oooh, a lovely roast, can't beat it!  I have got some parsley in my garden, I wont be able to look at it the same again!  

Lovely weather here (block you ears Jelly!) and 25 degrees today, 31 tomorrow and 34 on Wednesday!  I did have a brainwave to fill up the ice cube trays but the ice cube drawer in the fridge is frozen solid!  Will also have to get the pool out!  

Down the side of our house is a footpath, and the other side of that is a communal garden for some maisonettes, and Saturday a tree in that garden blew down, blocking the footpath and hanging over our garden.  Spoke to a couple of residents of the maisonettes, they aren't going to bother doing anything, the police and fire brigade won't do anything as it is on private property, even though we told them it was dangerous - so not sure what will happen.  Cable guy came on Saturday to install a HD recorder, new modem and switch us over to a new phone provider, and now we are without a phone for 3 days as they mucked it up and swapped us over before they should have done, sent a e-mail of complaint and got a lukewarm apology.  So had a stressful weekend! 

Morning everyone else!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

wraak i don't know what the law is there but here if something overhangs i think you can saw it off providing you give the sawn off bit back ie it remains the original persons property.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am not sure what the law is over here GB.  

Things will soon kick off if it isn´t fixed by Friday when people need to use the path to get their bins from their back garden to the street!  DH will probably go back to the maisonettes middle of the week to see if anything has been organised.  People were nagging me on Saturday asking what I have done about it!  Yes it is hanging over my garden, but not my tree, not technically my problem!!

How are you today?  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Morning Sue   Weatehr sounds lovely I'm so jealous. I told my aunty about the parsley and she found it hilarious  

Just had a practise fire alarm at work, stood outside in the rain for 15 minutes


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you having fab weather then..... Seems like Stacey is not..... A bit unfair if you ask me   

Happy Monday    

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Will try to send you some of our sun, Stacey!!! 

Jelly - 


Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

THAT REALLY MADE ME LAUGH!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

I do like Mondays though, everything back to normal, quiet, shopping centres empty   and everyone else as to go back to work teehee


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies  

Busy weekend being had by all! 

Wrak- what a nightmare!hope youre not to frazzled from the stress   

Gold bunny- my af was late this cycle naughty  but hope she comes for you soon shaking my booty for you with an AF boogie                  

Jelly-weathers crap here too lol love to my Australian angel  

Hope- hows my lady with he bump of many babies   Hope you're enjoying you long weekend today with a mammoth breakie in bed  

Rach- my love! Hows little miss and little sir! Not long now till your little man is the middle man in the house. I'm sure he'll be one of the best big brothers known to man!   can't wait to see you next week been too long xxxx

Mel- how did the bacon cake planning making go?? Pictures for Bubble  

Other ladies - we miss you and your posts!!!!!!     

Just woke  in a slightly grey Southampton .... Going to watch some Jeremy Kyle and then decide if I am to remain on the sofa until my friend knocks off at lunch time or get the bus into Southampton bit nervous as now 6dp3dt and KNOW this is normally the week it falls apart   my babies stay this time xxxxxxxxx
Lots of cramps though that may be my constipated chocolate making machinery. Don't know what to think .........  want to be positive but I can't even imagine a happy ending


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubbles, we are all positive for you so I'm sure we can allow you a little wobble now and then  

COME ON LITTLE ONES, DIG IN THERE, YEAH NICE AND DEEP, YEP, THAT'S HOW WE LIKE IT


----------



## Jelly.B

Sounds a little [email protected] hahaha


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly – I like Mondays as well, only because we dont have a postal delivery so I know we wont get any bills!!  For some weird reason all the bad post usually turns up on Saturdays. 

Bubble – do what you want to do, best try something that will keep your mind off what is going on inside.  There is no way to know before the test date, most of the side effects are from the drugs, if you got pregnant naturally you wouldn’t have any symptoms at this stage.  Don’t worry, we have enough positivity and we will send it all to you.  I have a good feeling about this treatment.                                      

*puts moderator hat on* Not sure how to moderate Jelly’s post!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol @ Jelly


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, I do apologise!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

should think so too!!!    Remember some of the members on this thread are sweet and innocent and arent aware of such things!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

I know Sue   Jelly's corrupted my innocent little mind


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha you all make me giggle  

Preparing dinner. Exactly 120g of chicken ........ with broccoli ..... looking forward to it ..... NOT!! How I love being on a diet


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Jelly sounds yum


----------



## Wraakgodin

I had a bread roll with cheese, fried onion and tomatoes!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks for that sue .....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

So far today I've had breakfast of minstrels, chocolate m&ms and maltesers. Followed by a bagel and cup of tea!


----------



## Jelly.B

Now that's a perrrrrfect breakfast bubble  
Xx


----------



## hopepaige

Well that all sounds so yummy what to eat for the afternoon can't believe I slept all day woke up 1\2hr ago 2.30pm.  . Can't believe it h) love bank  holidays on a m onday.  . Feel llike I've waisted a whole day omg.  Maybe its my body saying "hey take it easy"  hope your all havin a good monday. Sorry u had such a bad weekend sue hope u can make a plan which isn't to much of a hassel.   jelly dinner sounds lovely I think once my trio arrive u are gonna have to teach me to eat healthy cuase by the looks of things I'm gonna have Lots of weight to loose   hehehe now that the nausea is gone my gosh I just wanna eat eat eat     my gorgeous pupo queen bubbles how u my sweets, u having a good time at your friend .    my love with all the positive energy in the world just from the babydust brigade how can u be so neg No no no not having any of it those embies are busy bees inside u as we speak I no it     my preggie stace how u doin? Any ms yet or are u one of the lucky chickies     rach where r u hun? Howz your bump and your babas sure your littLe man is getting very excited as well hey.   hey mel how r u and your girls? GB lots of  that af arrive soon.    well its just gone 3pm and I'm starving so gonna see what I can find me in the kitchen.


----------



## Wraakgodin

That is my usual lunch Jelly, so I can take a photo of it tomorrow for you!!! 

Bubble – like your diet!  I suppose chocolate releases the feel good hormones so it must be good for a 2ww!

Hope – hope you are feeling refreshed after that sleep!  Hope you found something nice to eat!

A van pulled up about half an hour ago and 5 men got out and have removed half the tree that had broken off and was blocking the path, and I checked earlier and my phone is working.  So touch wood everything is ok!  Hubby just got home and is laying slabs in the front garden.  

I have been a lazy whatsit today, sat outside knitting while Isabella was playing!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, hope your all well
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Mel!!!

Everything ok here, just doing some modding while madam is curled up on the sofa sucking her thumb and snuggling her blanket as she had a bad nights sleep last night.  

Think I am losing the plot though because I keep thinking it is Friday!  Just chatted to my dad and asked him if he was picking my niece up, made me feel a bit silly when he said "it is only Tuesday!"  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Sue I wish it was Friday! 
Mel hello!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think because DH was at this team building thing on Saturday, and Sunday he just chilled while I looked after Isabella, I don´t feel like I have had a weekend, so that is my excuse and I am sticking to it!

How are you this morning, Stacey? 

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

I'm ok thanks Sue think I'm coming down with a cold   
I'm having a little think about names , Im sure Im having a boy and I dont like any boy names really   hubby and I agreed on one now he's gone off it! Oh well guess there is plenty of time...!  
Have list as long as my arm for girls!


----------



## Wraakgodin

We were the same Stacey, fortunately we had a girl!  How we selected it was both choose a list of about a dozen names, then swap lists and cross off any that the other person definately didn´t like, and see what was left.  Then match the name(s) with the surname and see how they sound.  Then later we threw everything away and started again!!!   The difference between the UK and The Netherlands is that here you have to register the name within 3 days of the birth, so you really have to agree something in advance, I think in the UK it is 42 days.  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Plenty of time for me then!   good job  
Only a few weeks and I'm having my gender scan!


----------



## Jelly.B

I think boy names was soooo easy and girls hard   
Found the second 'and if' a third name harder!! 

Max has not got very nice middle names but hey, all in honour for family   plus I suppose you never use them lol 

Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Whats Max's middle names?
How are u Jelly? xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm good thanks   chicken cooking in oven  

Max Karl Langley   hehe Karl from my side of the family and Langley from partner. This isn't a way you have to go tho, some people don't keep certain names going in families   it's all up to you Hun  

We only had one girl name in mind and about 10 for boys to narrow down hehe


----------



## staceyemma

what did u like for a girl?  
Hubbys middle name is Dennis dont think we'll have that one at all!   Dennis the menace
I won't be keeping any names going I don't think my stepdad is called Errol


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh now I can't say my girls name just incase eh   who knows, maybe one day there be another   
It's a Swedish name lol 

I'm so uncertain on what i think you might have.. I'm 50/50 at mo


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly of course    

I think boy I think its because boys seem to be so common with ICSI


----------



## Jelly.B

Whatever you have, he/she will be so special  

Xxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Of course I can't wait to meet him/her


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Afternoon ladies- Stacey not long and you'll know if you're expecting a little mr or little miss!


----------



## Jelly.B

Lovely bubble how are you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ok chick!

How's my other lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Isabella has nearly the same middle name as my grandma, it is just the Dutch version of it.  It was weird, I went to the dentist while I was on my 2ww and saw a child had stuck the name on a fridge there with magnet letters, and because I was so close to my grandma I thought that would be a great tribute to her.  So keep your eyes open, you never know when inspiration will strike.  

Thank god we had a girl, DH wanted to call a boy Emerson after Emerson Fittipaldi the old F1 driver!!!  See what I have to put up with!   

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

I have loads of names I like but I keep changing my mind. the hardest part is knowing that if I get one it's likely to be the only one (unless very lucky!) so I will have to pick carefully. I like the idea of naming after family but I guess you have to be careful not to offend anyone..

Stacey do boys seem common with ICSI? I thought it was the other way around that boys were from the fastest swimmers so were more common with IVF but that with ICSI since they choose them and cut the tails off the swim speed makes no difference so girls were slightly more likely (compared to their likelihood with IVF).

the hard thing with names is that sometimes you like a shortened version but not so much the longer one (eg I like Tom but not Thomas) or you like the longer version but not the shorter one (eg I like Robert and James but not Bob or Jim) so you can't use them because they'll end up being the wrong version, or, you like a name in one accent but hate it in another ( eg there are names that sound lovely in a Scottish accent but odd when said by a southerner) 
so sometimes you can't pick names you would otherwise quite like.

and then there's all the names ones cousins etc have bagged already!


----------



## Wraakgodin

My dad still talks about how he was nearly called David, but there was an uncle David, so that was discounted, instead he was named after Neville Chamberlain.  Uncle David died before my dad's first birthday, so he could have had the name after all!  He is still bitter!  

DH didn't like Sophie because there was a Sophie in his class at school and they always pronounced it like "Suuue-fee" and he didn't want that to happen to our child!  So I am with GB on accents.  

Jasmine had always been a favourite name of mine, but my bro got there first!

Isabella has always been Isabella, thought we would leave her to decide when she is older whether she uses her whole name or abreviates it in some way.  Her best friend is our street is Isa, so at the moment abreviating it like that would be out of the question.  Normally she uses her full name as well, except when she goes "boo", she says "Boo Bella, I'm a Boo Bella"!  I was always Susan until I started work and because I replaced a Sue, my boss kept calling me Sue as it was easier transition for him!!!  So I changed when I was 17!  I still have to sign some Christmas cards "Susan" and others "Sue"!  My brother has never shorted Andrew. 

The boy over the road is called Fender, after the guitar. 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

my mum wanted to call me myfanwy (distant welsh roots) and my dad wanted to call me heidi, grandad always called me penny cos my hand use to go out when he had change lol. when i visitied poland 20 years ago (grandads family)they called me penny as thats what they thought i was called lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Love the Penny story!  Sounds a lot like Isabella, she is always asking for money!  The ladies at the hairdressers give her their piggy bank full of tips to play with to keep her still when they cut her hair, she is fascinated by it! 

Don't know which way round it is, but one of my parents wanted to call me Susan, the other Elizabeth.  

Morning Mel!  It is hard to type with a 3 year old bouncing around on my shoulders!!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

morning sue, i have youngest off today not too well,(eldest was off friday) there is a tummy bug about, i have it too but cant afford anymore time off work without getting dun lol.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh no, hope you all get well soon  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning ladies!

How's everyone??


----------



## goldbunny

morning bubble  

AF arrived yesterday so i have a scan booked for next wednesday now though if it goes like last time they will d/r me longer...
searching for my lucky orange towel now! time soon for me to grow some big fat follies! 

how are you? when is OTD?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gold bunny- that's fab news!! Woo hoo  
That's soo exciting!  fingers crossed they let you straight onto stims      
  AFM 
OTD is weds but Saturday /Sunday is my usual bleed day always 4 days before OTD I'd be lying if I said I wasn't worried particularly as don't feel pregnant.....


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB - glad the witch has turned up!!  I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle.                    

Bubble - hope your witch stays away for at least 9 months!!                    

Trying to survive on 3 hours sleep today, the washing machine was playing up last night, so I didnt get to bed until 1am, and for some weird reason I was awake at 4.30am!  It will catch up with me later!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

HEY NOW BUBBLES
i dont want to hear any more of that talk
wibble and wobble want a happy positive mamma bubbles
do you hear
gb good luck for your scan
morning ladies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Sue hope you can catch up on some rest!  

Mel- sorry.... I consider myself told


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, not everyone 'feels' pregnant in that way. I'm     every day for ya chick xx

Gb, ohhhhh exciting!!! Let the stimming begin  

Mel, how's you Hun?  

Sue, oh dear.... You will be one very tired lady in a few hours :0)

So, weighed myself today, after 4days of strict diet and a bit of exercise, I have lost 1kg (2.2pounds) not bad I guess for only 4days...... See if I can lose the same amount in next 4days again.....   
Otherwise all great this end   Friday soon!!!!!

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, I didnt feel pregnant on my successful treatment.  I was talking on FF about what I was going to do differently next time (lose more weight, eat healthier etc), you could have knocked me down with a feather when I got a BFP.  Hope it is the same for you too!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Sue- suppose you're right plenty of ladies don't get ms or anything obvious hence not knowing for a month or two xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly - huge congratulations on the weight loss!  As long as you are doing it healthily, that is all that matters.  Not one of those fad diets like a cabbage soup diet or suchlike (a friend of mine tried that and snapped on day 5 and ate 3 twix's and 2 Mars bars!)

Madam is in a grumpy mood, so that doesn´t help my tiredness!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol at Wraks friend   sounds like bubble


----------



## Wraakgodin

Exactly Bubble.  I think symptoms after treatment are a lot down to the drugs rather than actual pregnancy symptoms.  That is the really annoying thing, there is no way to really tell until test date - that is why I think AF has to be a man, no woman would let another woman suffer like that!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha eeekkkk couldn't think of anything worse! Hate cabbage  
No, I'm doing a very healthy one, given to me by my old UK personal trainer. In fact, I'm eating more then I used too! Hard to cram in 5 proper meals a day but it does work, also stops you from snacking which is my issue as you feel fuller for longer! 
Xx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol that actually add me laugh out loud!! All i can see in my head is a 5'2 bald moustached fat man in a badly fitting witch costume with a tatty old briefcase


----------



## hopepaige

hey hey

Sue you made me laugh there, yeah i agree i think af is def a man us ladies always stick together and help each other out  
sorry about the lack of sleep hope you get thru the day ok and little munchkin isnt to grumpy all day  

Jelly well done on the weight loss my love    awesome stuff like i said the other day im gonna have to take some lessons from you one day   

GB wahoooo on af    cant wait for your scan and this time is your time again lovey  

my angel bubbles soooooo excited for this weekend cause im so sure those embies are snuggled in tight as we speak      
bubbles    you are funny jelly hope the personal trainer was better looking than bubbles image   
Hey Mel  

everyone else where are you all hope your all ok and keeping strong


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, how are you my lovely??


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jelly

im good and you my love, growing at a rapid pace    and starting to sink in big time now that we are buying so much and starting to get the nursery ready.

got my next scan 21wk scan on 1 July already cant believe how quick time is flying by  

how are you and little max doing? sure he is growing up quickly


----------



## melloumaw

hi hope sweetie, your over half way there i cant believe how quick time has gone, how many weeks will be classed as term with triplets? i think its about 37 with twins but not sure with a trio
hey jelly fab weight loss
sue i hope you can catch up on your sleep sweetie
bubbles you have a crazy imagination lol


----------



## hopepaige

Hi Mel

yeah cant believe it, my doctor has told me if i can see the 2 Oct which is 34wks then ive hit a milestone so lets just hope and pray i can keep my trio safe till then    
He was tellin us at our last scan how he delivered a set of triplets in may and she was 36wk2days so that very positive  
Im hopefully gonna work till aug and then just rest at home until Oct   
Still sometimes cant believe it 3 babas at once    

how are you and your girls doing?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, sounds good.  Went to the greengrocers last night and bought loads of healthy stuff.  Now it is warm weather we also make smoothies with milk and tinned fruit.  Although I have just had my sandwich with cheese, onion and fried onions!!   

Bubble – a beaten up bald moustached fat man after being attacked by all those hormonal women!  

Hope – 20 weeks already!  That has gone amazingly quickly!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, WANT TO SEE A PIC OF BELLY   

Sue, that's great. I have a weekly delivery from the farmers, got to support the farmers   with loads of veggies and stuff..... Although at mo I'm only eating the same thing over and over again (3meals per day is the same on this diet) so everything seems to just be left in fridge till it looks very tired..... Must remember to change my order!!! But every time I'm thinking about it, I'm busy the next, then forget AGAIN!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think it is important to support farmers, Jelly, but couldn´t find any to directly buy off, well none that were competively priced.  This greengrocer is about the same price as the supermarkets, but the quality and selection is a lot better.  

Just had a surprise phone call from my ex-bank. My ex-hubby has made some sort of misselling claim on our behalf, which I knew nothing about.  They said they will investigate and let me know the outcome.  I have just sent him an e-mail to find out what it is all about!  Might get some money off them!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Roll in some cash


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am starting to get carried away, Jelly.  Keep thinking about widescreen tv, holiday to Disneyland, new computer.... will probably get a fiver!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha   you sure can make us all laugh


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies
what a day horrible and grey and drizzly ergh


----------



## Wraakgodin

Same weather here, Mel.  Yesterday it was raining while Isabella and her friend were in the paddling pool.  They were sitting in the pool, under a parasol, looking up and singing a song about not getting wet!  Urm... you are sitting in water, it doesn't really matter that you are sheltered from the rain!  Tomorrow it is going to be drier, and DH is going to an outdoor concert - shame, I hoped it was going to rain!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

mine love to go in the pool when its raining but not when its hot  
your very cruel sue poor dh


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha LOVE it sue!!!! I wish for it to rain every time marks goes and plays golf at a weekend   doesn't really work tho


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey all! Happy Friday xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hi ladies  

Hope you're all good  

Bubble see u later  

Bad luck for me the past few days Gary the Golf broke down so I have a courtesy car the size of a sardine tin   Luckily gary is under warranty so wait for him to be fixed...


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel – DH is off gallivanting and leaving me on my own, I have a right to be bitter!!  He should be at home finishing the slabs in the front garden! 

Jelly – poor Mark!  Can’t see the appeal of golf, crazy golf yes, normal golf no.  

Bubble – happy Friday to you too!  How are you and Wibble and Wobble doing today?

Stacey – get well Gary!!

Keep thinking about what I am going to do with this money if I get it.  I started off thinking about going towards a new tv, holiday or computer etc etc, now I am being more realistic.... wall round the front garden, painting outside of the house and living room, professional portrait for Isabella etc.  I am getting boring in my old age!!!   Although knowing my luck I will get an unexpected bill for the same amount and that will be it gone!

Sue 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Give it to me sue, I will spend it well  

Hello all   have a lovely weekend!  

I'm going to put little man down for his sleep soon, then me and big man   are going to watch a film and have some WINE! I can have two glasses per week and ohhhhhh how I am going to enjoy those tonight   tomoz we might head to the zoo   Max a little young for it to understand but it's more for me hehe LOVE IT!!

Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh sue tell him its swapsies night, lol
jelly max will love it he's at a perfect age to start taking it all in,
gotta go work speak later


----------



## staceyemma

Enjoy the zoo Jelly   and especially your wine   xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just phoned the bank to see what I have to do, if anything, and obviously things move quicker than I thought as they have already ruled in our favour!!  I just have to sign a form and they will send me the money!!!  It will make life a lot easier as DH will be unemployed for 3 weeks in the summer (the company have a shutdown) and it will be very hard to survive on his unemployment benefit.  Might even pay for a few day trips for Isabella. I am shaking like a leaf!  

Jelly – enjoy your date evening in with DH, we had a similar one ourselves last night, we watched Skyfall.  Hope you have fun at the zoo, we have had a yearly membership for the last 2 years and Isabella loves it, although sometimes we go there and she will only want to play on the climbing frames, swings and slides!  When I was young we only went to the zoo a couple of times a year, if we were lucky, Isabella goes nearly monthly!  

Off to google Caribbean islands for sale!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, sounds like you will get a 'decent' amount then     hurrah and congrats  
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

It sounds a decent amount Jelly, but it probably won´t go very far with all the bills.  They soon eat up any money we get!!! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I now feel guilty about being nasty about my DH and his concert tomorrow  , he left work early today because he wasn´t feeling very well, it took him 2 hours to drive home instead of 1 hour as he had to stop 6 times because he felt dizzy.  I have given him some food and he is now sleeping.    So not sure if he will be up to going now.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh no sue, hope he's ok


----------



## Wraakgodin

Both him and Isabella were asleep together on the sofa by 4pm, Jelly!  Hopefully a good sleep will make him feel a bit better.  I am in charge of dinner, so dial-a-pizza has been ordered!!! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue there is a bug going round here, similar to flu mixed with loose both ends and extreme tiredness, i've had to wash the whole bed and coverings down,dh sweated that badly in the night
hope he feels better soon


----------



## goldbunny

is it time for bubble to test yet? *impatient bunny*


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh GB, don´t make her any worse than she already is!!!  

           

Morning, by the way!!  DH still dizzy so we are having a quiet day at home.  I had planned to do housework, but my knitting project keeps calling me!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i'm knitting a sock. i would say 'socks', but i don't want to get ahead of myself. i am legendary for not finishing projects.

socks are fiddly it turns out. never done one before. this one is stripey, and has many mistakes in it already.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooh, you are much more advanced than me. I have done a one colour scarf, and now I am doing squares to make a blanket.  I have a book on how to knit, but all looks a bit complicated!

If you only do one than you can hang it up at Christmas and perhaps Santa will leave you something!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

well my knitting tip is this: try and fathom it out as opposed to blindly following the pattern. Patterns are so badly written! If you can try stuff out and understand how it works you're less likely to mess up. Sometimes it pays to start a project by practising the tricky parts before you get going. It's no good casting on doing a couple of lines then getting stuck later, might as well try out different parts/patterns first THEN start the finished article. If you can work out where you're going wrong or likely to go wrong theoretically you can then avoid it in the finished thing. For something complicated photocopy the original pattern, mark out exactly which sizes/steps you need to use and on a separate page (for space) write out a line by line instruction that you can then tick off as you go. Also googling helps, sometimes you find stuff people have written and then think 'ah, didn't think of that'. For example it hadn't occurred to me that to do 'stocking stitch' on a sock (knitting in the round on 5 needles) you only ever need to 'knit' and not 'purl' stitch, since the front is always facing you as you work around. Whereas on a flat piece of work it's knit and purl alternate rows for stocking stitch since half the time you are working on the back as you change needles. Anyway I found that out by googling since the pattern I was looking at assumed 'one would know', patterns always seem to do that! 
Also some wool/needles are easier to use than others I find it really hard to use the really chunky needles even though they look easy. I love this 'stripey' wool I am using because there is contrast in the stitch a lot of the time so you can see easily what you have done. Hard to knit in all black wool!


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning ladies   hope you all have a good day  

Bubble, thinking of you    
Gb, hope you feeling ok  

One week into my diet and exercise plan and I have lost 2.3kg (Just over 5lbs)    really pleased about that since its only a week!! One week to go........ Can I lose the same amount?!.!?!?! Eeekkkkk  

Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly – fantastic amazing weight loss!  You are an inspiration!  I hope you get a good loss next week.  

GB – thanks for the knitting advice, it makes sense.  I have tried to find classes/knitting groups but there is nothing in this town.  Weird that in the village where my parents live, population 800, they have a knitting group, but here where there are nearly 100 times that many people and was built on its textile industry (so you would think there are a few creative types), there is nothing!  Don´t think I am up to anything as complicated as a sock yet!  I have done 5 squares so far, I haven’t done anything the last couple of days as I have had cramp in my right hand.  There is a creative fair at the end of September that I want to go to, so I might find some help there.  

Feeling under the weather at the moment, I struggled to stay awake yesterday afternoon, and I was asleep at about 7pm, although Isabella laid next to me and watched tv until gone 9pm!  She woke me up at 6.30am and I still feel shattered.  Must have some bug or something.  Hope she behaves herself today!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue i hope you feel better soon, this flu type thing keeps going round at our house. i feel yuck today 
jelly well done sweetie
morning all
bubbles how you feeling?


----------



## Wraakgodin

get well hugs to you too, Mel.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

bit worried about our Bubble, I hope she is ok.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

i know its not like her, maybe she is putting her attention into work to make the time go quicker
we're all here for you bubbles sweetie, love and hugs to you wibble wobble and dh


----------



## staceyemma

Morning 

Great on the weight loss Jelly    as for me well I'm gaining weight   

Morning everyone I'm feeling in a pretty good mood today   bit of sun in Hereford today  

Bought baby bedding yesterday eeek! after I ordered it I thought hmmm its too soon  
I'll leave the bigger things pram, cot etc towards the end 

Bubbles we are all praying for you!


----------



## melloumaw

fab to hear your feeling well stacey


----------



## staceyemma

Yesterday I had a huge headache and felt sick   up and down like a yo yo  

xxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

this morning so confirmed what I knew.
Yesterday I saw a bunny rabbit toy that I naively hoped i'd buy today..... My only children are now 8 little stars in the sky.
Thank you all so much for your limitless support and Xxx friendship on my tx journey.
I think how I feel right now is summed up in one song... Beam me up from Pinks truth about love album  

Off to find somewhere that's open and licensed to sell  xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble i am breaking out the emergency 'mr tickle arms' so i can give you the biggest hug ever. so sorry x           i was so hoping for you.


----------



## melloumaw

so sorry bubbles, really thought this was your time honey 
sending


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Bubble, I am so so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to you and DH.  Sending you the hugest of cyberhugs.  Remember we are here if you need us.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, gutted for you!!!    so sorry Hun 
Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i wonder if this treatment might help bubble once it is widely available...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-22935211

they are making new developments all the time.


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
sending love to all
Summer happy 12th birthday today 
will post bacon cake photo later


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you have a fantastic day, Summer!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

aw thanks sue,she sends her thanks


----------



## goldbunny

happy birthday summer


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

A huge happy birthday to Summer! Teenager next!!!!! 
  
Hope her day is fab! Mmmmmm cake pictures xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

*sniff* lefty grew a follicle.. so i'm going to have to d/r quite a while yet I think. poor lefty, going to all that bother. They should have upped my dose... probably will when they call me later.


----------



## melloumaw

Oh thanks gb and bubbles.
Avatar picture updated to bacon cake
Gb fingers crossed those ovaries play game


----------



## goldbunny

they didn't up my dose- they made me do a trigger shot tonight to get rid of the follie! then I will have to wait (while still d/r) up to another 2 weeks for another bleed before they will then give me another day 8 scan! basically putting me nearly a month behind...all the while still having to have the d/r shots. gone a bit loopy coping with it today and ate half a banoffee pie.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Goldbunny, sorry to hear that.  Sending you the hugest of cyberhugs.  Hope that month delay ends up being worth waiting for!  

Wont be online much today, Sims3 have a extention pack released today!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, you do make me giggle lol

Mel, hope summer had a great day  

Gb, sending super     know it must be hard but you WILL get there  

Hello to all my lovely ladies  

So, a week and a half into diet and now lost 3kg! (6.9pounds) must say soooooo pleased with that   just 2more kg and I'm done...... I think   well I will be back at pre baby weight anyway  

Sending   to all xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

aw gb, hopefully everything works out for the best
hi jelly, doing fab with the weight loss


----------



## staceyemma

GB hope you don't go too doolally DR'ing!  
Jelly well done on the weight loss.
I was brave enough to stand on the scales last night since treatment began I have gained a whole stone   Im only 14.5 weeks but I guess thats all the comfort eating I've been doing... 


Chocolate is my weaknesss mmmm galaxy


----------



## goldbunny

i just put chocolate in my porridge!


----------



## staceyemma

Did you say Chocolate? 

I've never put chocolate in porridge before!

Why are the bad foods so tasty?!


----------



## goldbunny

well it melts so you can either just eat the nice melty bit or stir it in to make the whole thing chocolatey.


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty! Haha


----------



## staceyemma

Waddle waddle  

I need a good kick up the


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't worry about it Stacey   enjoy this special time


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny- love the chocolate porridge idea!!! 
Stacey- a stone is nothing!!!! 
Jelly- go you and your willpower only way I'd loose that much is cutting a limb off !  

AFM- still stuck in limbo as due to lack of any blood/discharge clinic have asked me to re-test Saturday ... Xxxxx

Ps-Mel I want some cake lol


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles, hiya honey, why did you think it's all over? did you bleed?


----------



## melloumaw

just checked back doh, i didnt have a positive with my 1st till i was 3 months gone,so maybe wibble and wobble are late developers


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies, what an utterly miserable day
bubbles sweetie you just wait that next poas will be   your hcg is so high the test couldnt cope with it lol. just remember your previous goes, and list the differences between ET and now, you'll see im right. we're all rooting for you sweetie


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks - bleeding starting this morning BUT its ok I have a plan
B!! Xxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

oh sweetie sorry


----------



## Jelly.B

Thinking of you bubbles xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

It's ok Mel- I've well and truly had my 'wallow time' back up off the floor now and ready to seize the next chapter xxxxx how could I fall apart with such amazing ladies giving me their strength and support!!  

Goldbunny- it's down to you to renew our winning streak and despite the delay I know you can go it!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

big hug bubble!

i'm finding it hard to stay positive here in limbo-land.. can't work out why they didn't say anything about increasing buserelin dose, since if they don't, what's to stop me being in the same situation next month? 

i'd been bothered about starting so late as it was so this delay just driving me crazy.

plus i'm still bleeding a bit but not enough to be useful...

my sock is coming along nicely though i will post a pic if i get it finished. then i will have to find a one-legged person to sell it to, since the chances of my managing to make an identical sock are tiny!


----------



## staceyemma

Love u lots bubble   

We're all here for you and whatever that next step is we are behind you 100%


----------



## melloumaw

ditto stacey


----------



## goldbunny

i finished my sock! can't remember when i last made anything useful or actually finished an item... i have a cupboard full of half done projects or the remains thereof.
oh i'm so happy (though trying to pretend i don't have crampy aches) a sock! nobody has been this happy to receive a sock since dobby the house elf! 

DH got this great idea that i could now start a market stall selling socks, but i had trouble explaining that his master plan hadn't factored in the cost of the wool ( i think he thinks home-made = free) or that if it takes me a week to knit one sock i could be some time before i would have enough to sell.  

it's full of flaws but it is wearable.


----------



## Jelly.B

Well done gb     hehe


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations on finishing it, GB! I am on square number 6, getting there!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Happy Monday everyone sun is shining here lovely  

1 week until gender scan   I've started buying a few things, I get excited and then panic thinking I've bought it too soon  

Jelly thanks for sending lovely pics of Max I showed the pics to my mum and hubby and they said he is a gorgeous boy too  he really is a credit to you!

Goldbunny- I've never tried knitting maybe its a new hobby I could take up but I'm sure I wouldn't be very good at it as I'm not very patient   Hope you are ok  

Sue- How are you and Isabella? Hope the weather is good with you too  

Mel- Hope Summer had a nice birthday, wish you lived nearby I'd really like to meet you one day  

Bubble- Thinking of you all the time, hope you had a fab weekend in Cardiff  

Hope- How are you? Sure your bump is growing super fast now!!! Have you been buying much?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – cloud here.  My parents were rubbing it in saying how warm it was in Cambridge yesterday!  I am sat on the sofa with a blanket over my legs at the moment!  We went mad buying things too soon as well, I think everyone does!  We decorated the room before we knew what sex it was, that is why Isabella has a blue room! 

GB – teach Mr Bunny to knit socks! 

Bubble – sending you a top up of hugs.

Got carried away playing The Sims yesterday, looked at the clock and it was 1.30am!  Went to bed and Isabella woke me up at just after 5, so I am a grumpy zombie today!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

I'm glad I'm not the only one   but feels like I'm tempting fate  
I think I need to relax and enjoy it a bit more  

Did you have a hunch that Isabella was a girl? Or did you think the opposite?
Why do I feel sure I have a little man on board?


----------



## goldbunny

because he's wearing a boy's hat?


----------



## Wraakgodin

I always had a feeling that I was going to have a girl, I think because when I went to Reiki I used to fall asleep during treatment (it was that relaxing!) and dream that I was holding a baby girl.  We fell in love with a Bambi border, and bought it on impulse, but when we were looking at colours that went with it we noticed that it really would be best with blue, or a cream, and I really don´t like cream walls, so there was no option!  

Sorry I don’t know if there is anything in hunches, I just always assumed because of my dreams.

If it is a girl you will have to find a girly hat for the next photo!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Maybe goldbunny    

Yes Sue a new hat will be needed if its a girl  
I haven't really had any dreams about baby? a few other odd dreams...
One including me and Mr Masood (character from Eastenders) trying to save the local post office


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh yes, I had more weird dreams than normal when I was pregnant!  Don´t watch Eastenders so not sure who that is. 

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Afternoon all!  

Hope everyone's well GB - Congrats on the sock and as for the delay, I know it's frustrating but you have to trust the clinic hunny  

Wrack - No Eastenders... how can you live there ??      

All - Love and hugs from me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thank god I have a UK channel here so can still watch eastenders!! Although we are a bit behind here!


----------



## goldbunny

I gave up watching eastenders about ten years ago when I realised all the characters were just going around in circles and nobody ever learned anything. I mean I know corrie's a bit like that but at least corrie is funny. 

i'm trying to tidy the garage but I'm bored of it now. trying to motivate myself to push through to the end but I might give up for the day. I'm down to the fiddly bits. you can at least walk in without falling over stuff now.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I used to be a soap addict but not so much now!

Goldbunny- Go you on the garage clearance *pats GB celebratorarily on the back* Hubby did the same this week at ours!! amazed by the 8 tip runs of crap we had  


AFM ....... Bubble has just sent forms off to a new clinic in Czech!        Infertillity you can knock me to the floor as many times as you like but I will get back up, dust myself off and smirk at you in that ''oh you think so do you?" way


----------



## goldbunny

oooh Czech that is Very Brave! go bubble!   

   PMA - All The Way!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Goldbunny - Some times if you want something enough you have to think 'screw it' and do whatever and go where ever it takes. I'm sure I'll be terrified when it hits home


----------



## goldbunny

lol most days I think I am being adventurous if I get off the end of the driveway. for someone like me, going to Czech is like going to the moon. But many people travel the globe in a heartbeat without even giving it a second thought. Look at jellyjetsetbanana over there. Have they given you any idea how long it would take once they get the paperwork sorted?


----------



## Jelly.B

I follow both!!! Hehe

So so proud and happy for you bubble!!!!

Its nite nite for me ladies  
Have a great day xxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

I might go and buy a new strip of carpet for the utility room. see you've got me all 'going out' now. Tomorrow my internet is going to explode by the way I am entirely expecting to be excommunicated. By BT who are supposed to be sending an engineer to speed things up, well, I have no confidence in that happening. probably the day will be spent trying to hack my way back in having forgotten every password that ever existed. Or finding myself only connected to china, or something.


----------



## goldbunny

sleep well jelly


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic bubble they are a fab clinic. If you need any help researching flights hotels etc just ask   I'm pretty clued up as I looked into them before  


Night jelly


----------



## Wraakgodin

Here we are, GB - so far so good! 
 
I just don´t have time for soaps and suchlike, I like all the crime dramas though. Watching soaps is just too depressing, give me a good murder any day! Congrats on being able to get into the garage, I know how it feels to be overwhelmed with stuff in there! We have a similar problem with our shed, but it has step daughters stuff in and she is refusing to respond to our e-mails, either that or she uses another e-mail address now, so stuck in limbo with it all. Hope your don´t have too many problems with BT, it would be terrible if you were disconnected from us. 

Bubble and Jelly - I can get Eastenders, I just don´t watch it. I can get BBC 1, 2, 3, and 4, no ITV or C4.

Goooooooooo Bubble!!! Well done on sending your forms off. We will be dusting off the pom poms again!       

Sleep well, Jelly! 

Just twiddling my thumbs waiting for my parents to come on Skype&#8230;&#8230;.. 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

wow wraak your blankie is coming along beautifully! your squares look very neat. have you thought about doing some patterned ones? for example working the rows diagonally, or adding a rib effect or working alternate each 2 rows in colour stripe? or you could work a pattern just on the squares that will go around the edge.. 

how many squares do you need to finish it?


----------



## goldbunny

__
https://flic.kr/p/0
 if this link works it is to a patterned blanket (randomly found on internet, not mine!!) with some cool patterns on


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not sure patterned ones are a good idea at the moment, I do them while I am sitting outside looking after Isabella and her friends, so I have to keep looking up to see what they are up to, so more concentrated on them than the knitting.  And of course I have to put it down, get up and sort them out quite a lot!!  I think the pattern might easily go wrong!    It is something I plan to do in the future though, so thanks for the link.  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies  

Been a while but bein poppin in every nown again 

Just got back from a great weekend away   and ended it with my 21wk scan today.     
quick update: All 3 babas are doing great, all 3 are good weights: baby a 492g baby B: 494g and
baby C: 465g . We still have our boy and girl and what we thought was a 2nd boy is actually a girl 
so we have BGG      We have a 4D scan booked at the end of this mth, we also went and booked my bed and had a tour around the maternity ward    was very exciting felt very real today I must say.  Im starting to get so nervous and excited at the same time, my word this is one crazy journey, now that we are buying so much and doing up the nursery  
Dr is happy with all the progress so that is the best news eva  

As for all my lovely ladies hope your all well 

Bubbles im so proud of you   but I tell you that every day so im sure your sick of me saying it, you are such an amazing lady and I just love your NEVA GIVE UP attitude.    

Stace how are you coming along my love,   yeah I have bought lots and lots already, things are just so cuet you cant resist.    I started when I found out so neva to early love ? Cant wait to hear if you are part of   or 

GB good on you doin the clean up I wish I had the energy cause I no I have lots to sort out but hey another days job.   Your patience is amazing and im sure before u now it you will be our pupo queen  

Hey Jelly loving the new piccie of Max he is growing up so quickly cant believe it  
HI sue and Mel hope your all well 
Rach where you chickie Howz that bump coming along


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope, ohhhhh can't believe how far gone you are already!!   gosh, you are going to be one busy lady hehe    at what stage will they want to deliver?? Xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey Jelly I'm telliin u I can't believe how time is flying by  hoping to make it to 34wks  been positive   he said if I really take it easy I can do it. As I start getting things ready my gosh I realise this is gonna be one BIG adventure but I'm so excited I'm sure ill survive..    How u keepin love? How is little Max?


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
jelly max is growing up soooooo quick, and he is beautiful
hope hope the 3 amigo's are being good, wow B,G,G
GB well done on finishing the sock
Bubbles im so proud of you,and your cant knock me down attitude, you will do this
Sue loving the blanket knitting, i started a crochet blanket for grandson, he's 3 now and its still not finished oops
stacey i cant believe how far along you are hope your well
AFM i saw sil 2 weeks ago and told DH im 99% certain shes pregnant, found out friday she took a test and its positive so pleased for her she lost so many to a sticky blood disorder
love to all


----------



## goldbunny

hey my internet is fixed and fast! hurrah! still to check whether my email works or whether I am being billed correctly and all that, but, mechanically, all good! bit of a shock to the system since before it was a bit like walking through treacle.


----------



## staceyemma

Just eating some CHOCOLATE custard  

Congrats to your SIL Mel  
GB glad internet is sorted


----------



## staceyemma

Well I've cancelled the gender scan... I give in   hubby is against the idea  

not a big deal to me what baby is but it would have been nice to know... just have another 24-25 weeks to wait!!!!!!!!!!!!! My problem is I am not patient  

To be honest being pregnant is a big enough surprise for me  boy or girl won't matter.

I just really don't like anything unisex, guess hubby can go baby shopping in town when it arrives in December


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope - Amazing news!!!! Girl girl boy!! haha big trouble when you have two teenage daughters  

Stacey- Big hugs

Mel - fabulous news for your SIL xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wrak- You're making me want to knit!

AFM- Super productive day yesterday so feeling very   and clinic emailed back to say they should be in touch with dates and a protocol this month  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope – great to see you posting.  Great news that your boy and girls are all doing well.  I am so happy for you!!!  

Mel – you have a grandson?  I have a cross stitch that I was doing for Isabella when I was pregnant, and it isn´t finished!!   I hope your s-i-l has a stress free and healthy pregnancy.

GB – ooooh, glad you have got faster internet!  Hope your e-mails are ok.

Stacey – chocolate custard sounds delicious!  I was too impatient, I had to know what the gender was, but we did keep it to ourselves and absolutely no one else (apart from those at hospital who did scans!) knew.  We wanted everyone else to have the surprise.  

Raining here today, a bit stressed at the moment as DH’s company are making a big announcement at 2pm, my thoughts are racing, I can’t think it will be good.  You can imagine how productive everyone there is today and what speculation is going around. 

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wrak - Fingers crossd for you that despite 'the world' it is a good announcement rather than bad xxxxxx

p.s Wrak - I hope you don't find me rude asking but how many tries did it take for you to have your wonderfull little princess?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Our posts crossed, Bubble!  ooooh, things will be moving soon for you!!!  I love a productive day, trouble is that it doesnt happen much round here!  

Forgot to mention in my previous post that I heard DH's mobile downstairs ring at 5am, dashed downstairs and I heard a knock at the door.  DH was outside, apparently he had left his keys behind so could´t go to work, and couldn´t get back in the house to get them!  He had been ringing the phones for 25 minutes before one of them woke me up!!!  Ooops!  I must have been having a deep sleep! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

morning all 
sue i have 5 step grandchildren lol not bad for 35 years old


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

wowser Mel   

PS that bacon cakes looks too good nom nom nom


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooh, that makes sense!  

DH could be old enough to be a grandad, he has a 21, 20 and 18 year old by his first marriage, although we dont have any contact with them.  The age difference between him and his eldest is 17 years 2 months, over here you can´t adopt a child if the age difference is less than 17 years and more than 35, so they just qualified.  And once when we all went out a friend of his thought that his daughter was his wife, and Isabella was their child!  Not sure what they thought I was!  

Isabella having a nap, so going to catch up on competition entries that I haven´t done for nearly a week.  I won a light up pen from the film After Earth yesterday.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just seen the photo, making me feel hungry!  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Haha sue that made laugh maybe they thought you were the granny    hope dh comes home with the best news eva  

Stace a surprise is always a good thing, dont worry there are lots of beautiful neutral things out there as well, before we were 100% sure i started buying as having to buy 3 of each i had to start early   and stayed away from blue and pink and still got some gorgeous things    The more you buy the more exciting it gets let me tell you    wish i had cravings like you   all i crave is salty things   boring boring  

Mel love the news on SIL  

Bubbles my gorgeous girl im so so so super excited about your overseas trip for your next cycle   this positivity and determination is the most amazing thing and i no your time will come in the near future


----------



## Jelly.B

BRING IT ON BUBBLE     very excited for you!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well mixed news from DH's work.  Each year they shut down for 4 weeks in the summer, he has got a job for a week at head office, so for the other 3 weeks he has to sign on as unemployed as his contract is renewed 3 monthly and it goes up to the holiday, and starts again afterwards - we knew that.  The news that they announced today is that for the month afterwards they are going on half production, so half will have to sign on for an extra month, the other half will be working early shift 6am-2pm.  So he doesn't know which half he will be in, they will decide before the end of the week.  Hopefully because he is deputy team leader they will want him to work because of his experience.  He is going to start looking for another job again because the uncertainty is getting to him again, it is a real shame as he loves his job, if they gave him a yearly contract he wouldn´t bother looking.  

Hope - I craved salty things as well, the annoying thing was you can´t buy S&V crisps over here and I had real urges!  I used to get my work colleagues to bring back packets of crisps if they went to the UK on business!!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES
its gonna be a fab weekend with the highest temperatures within the next 2 weeks since 2006 apparently, up to 27 this weekend and up to 33 within the next 2 weeks hooray get them bikinis on


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel- if I put a bikini on the mod would declare a national emergency lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am so ashamed of my size I dont even own a swimming cozzie! The pool is still blown up, so DH and Isabella will be spending time in there at the weekend.

Have a great time everyone, whatever you are doing!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

apparently today is national bikini day, cant imagine serving dinners that way


----------



## Wraakgodin

You are right, Mel! Found this - http://www.daysoftheyear.com/

Sunday is chocolate day, Wednesday is don´t step on a bee day and next Friday is cow appreciation day, so remind me to hug one!

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I know a few cows I could go hug!  
*Hormonal Bubble*

Wrak - You are a fountain of knowledge would love a cup of tea slice of cake and natter with you have the feeling the world would be well and truly banged to rights


----------



## melloumaw

i love those conversations, you wouldnt believe how me and dh has put the world to rights on a long drink fuelled evening lol, he even made up his own kingdom which he would rule lol


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning!!!!!!!!!!

Lovely weather ladies  
No bikini for me it wont fit me  

Bubble have fun hugging a cow please take a pic!

Sunday chocolate day   chocolate days is most days for me!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - I think we should all just revert to being kids again and build forts over which we shall rule!!

Stacey - MMMMM chocolate 

AFM - Zoo tomorrow with my pal Dizzy, then off to a festival in the afternoon with another pal and Sunday we are going to see our new puppy Odin! (hopefully our new puppy) wanna see a pic


----------



## goldbunny

love it love it love it.

a moment's silence though if you will on account of it being spot's due day. There we go. Right i'll shut up about it now.   Poor spot. 

I planned to go to the supermarket early but it seems I have missed that (dozy bunny) so I shall have to brave the sweltering heat (that's just getting in the car) and take a cool bag to get the shopping. I fancied lasagne tonight but worried now it might be a bit hot for that! guess i'm in for another day of taking so long to work out what I need to be doing that there isn't time to do it. i'm so foggy headed and clumsy at the moment guess that's what over a month of buserelin does. 
enjoying the new speedy broadband though - so much better now I can actually watch video online properly without it lagging all the time. First thing I watched was an episode of 'The likely lads' on you tube though because I am an old-fashioned girl at heart. I tolerate modernity because it allows me to watch vintage TV! things seemed so much simpler in those days.. 

Sock 2 is making progress I have almost finished the ribbing around the ankle (working towards the heel so that's about an inch of knitting before you all cheer) although it seems I was knitting quite loosely on sock one as sock two seems to have a much tighter ankle. hello cat why are you walking between me and the monitor don't you know I can't type with your bum in my face oh good she's gone, stupid cat! 

right I have to phone mother regarding a picnic we're having on sunday then off to the shops maybe buy some picnic food! and lasagne mince!


----------



## goldbunny

ohboy that is ONE CUTE PUPPY! *jealous now*


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Hannah Odin is just gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny -   I know you don't need me to say it, but Spot will always be your first baby and you'll never loose the love you shared in those short but beautiful weeks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Aunty Stacey - You'll have to come meet him once he's home end of July  
We're very lucky in that hubbys mum and dad have a dog so can dog sit/help abit during the days I work


----------



## melloumaw

he's gorgeous bubbles, love the name odin, if tigger was a boy we were going to call it kronos


----------



## staceyemma

would love to meet him!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

odinpuppy looks like a malamute (thanks google) is that what he is?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Odinpuppy is a husky (Siberian) and Odin puppy now has a brother......


----------



## melloumaw

you've never taken on 2 wow,they are stunners


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel- I'm a sucker for punishment lol BUT apparently Huskys are far happier with companies than alone!
Will send more pics when we meet them Sunday


----------



## goldbunny

does dog insurance come with that car insurance thing, you know, 'multidog' if you have more than one?


----------



## melloumaw

yes it does lol
bubbles i told you i saw 2 babies for you, lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble – sounds a good plan!  But when me and my husband try to put the world to rights we go off on a tangent and start talking about the weirdest things!  Enjoy the zoo and festival!  My DH’s youngest son is called Odin!  That puppy of yours definitely has the awwwwwwww factor!  

Mel – I just assumed you would rule his kingdom!

Stacey – hmmmm…. Chocolate

GB – I thought last week that it must be around Spot’s date, certainly not forgotten here.  I hope you managed to get through the day ok. Did you have lasagne in the end?  This weather I only really feel like salads, or if I do have something warm it is something that I can just throw in the oven and not slave for hours over hot pans.  Never got into the Likely Lads.  When I do my ironing I take my computer into the dressing room (where the ironing board is) and watch Midsummer Murders on Youtube.  Glad sock 2 is progressing well.  I was outside knitting yesterday and the woman from number 20 came along and was talking to me about it, she said that attaching the squares together with a crochet hook is easy and she will help me when the time comes.  I love hearing stories about your daft cat!  Hope you have fun at the picnic tomorrow.

One of the neighbours let us borrow their green bin as we had a lot of soil to shift, and when we returned it last night they invited us in.  They have a son that is 2 days younger than Isabella, and they like playing together, he is less boisterous than the other boys in the street.  Anyway, I have never seen a house so tidy, especially with a 3 year old and 3 cats!  So when we got home I decided to rearrange furniture and sort out her toys to archive stuff she doesn´t really use much, at the moment she has stuff everywhere!  Anyway, at 1.30am after a lot of moving sofas and desk we decided things were better the way they where, and moved everything back!  They have pushed their dining table long side against a wall, and we have done that as well, we can put it out properly when we have visitors, but for just us 3 it is better like this, Isabella has more room to play.  We have just moved her travel bed which is full of cuddly toys upstairs, so now she has more room to play downstairs - now to find homes for all her toys!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

well done on rearranging wraak, I am a big believer in arranging things so they are useful as opposed to 'the way it looks in the catalogue'... our living room is arranged oddly but in a very functional way... the sofa is diagonally across the middle of the room! There's no point arranging it so one is miles from the tv since mostly all we do in there is watch tv... the lasagne was nice though DH ate loads he will end up round.


----------



## melloumaw

sue i let him think he's boss he lets me think im boss it works lol, i even had it written into our vows
my line was "yes i'll marry you my dear,and here's the reason cos, even though you think you are, I am really the boss"


----------



## melloumaw

wow what a corker of a day.
paddling pool ordered so hopefully it doesnt take too long to arrive


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope it comes quickly Mel!  DH and Isabella have been in the pool this morning.  DH said it was too cold, so I told him not to be such a wimp and I pushed him in!!! 

I agree with you GB, our room works for us, we like it, doesn´t matter what anyone else says, they don´t have to live with it!  We have pushed our dining table long side against a wall, we can put it out properly when we have visitors, but at the moment with just us 3 it is more important that Isabella has the space to move around.  We have moved the baby travel cot full of cuddly toys upstairs to her room as well, and put the lego in a box under the table as she doesn´t play with it much.  It looks a lot better now, much more space!  

Just doing bits and bobs today, housework mainly, but keeping an eye on the sport as well. Too hot at the moment to do much, so will clean the kitchen later.  Party lifestyle!!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

HAPPY MONDAY LADIES   hehe
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Naughty Jelly!!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

hey jelly thats not funny lol
thank goodness summer is finally here for a bit


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, we could be just as evil to her and keep talking about how we are enjoying the lovely sun while she is in her winter coat and furry boots!! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

ah but sue this is probably like autumn to jelly lol, its just that we're not used to it, although it is a happy monday as im now counting down to the school holidays thursday 25th being my last working day for nearly 6 weeks yay 14 working to go


----------



## Wraakgodin

The schools over here broke up last Thursday.  The junior schools go back on 18 August and the secondary schools a week later.  

DH only has 2 more weeks to work and he has 3 weeks off, he is counting down as well, although his colleagues are breaking up end of this week for a month, so I am sure they will rub it in on Friday.  He will just throw it back in their face that he will be better off financially working that extra week!  He said the holiday atmosphere has already started!  

Ironing and study this morning, such an interesting life I lead!   

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

i hate ironing so only do it when the basket starts leaning lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes, heard you having hot hot weather   
Freezing here!!! Well, actually it's around 17 degrees but feels rather 'nippy'   nights are very cold, around 4-6! 

Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, going through one of my domestic goddess stages, it will wear off before the end of the week!  Ironing done, next the hoovering, then study!

Jelly, too  hot at nights here!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Too hot to work...... mellllllltttiiiiinnnnngggggggg    

Hope everyone's good


----------



## goldbunny

af arrived yesterday, hardly slept last night with that and the heat so feel a bit zombie this morning... have to phone the clinic when i psych myself up to it (bunny hates making official phone calls). my room looks like a hurricane hit it - we went out last night and for me that involves pulling boxes out of the wardrobe looking for things and leaving the house in a hurry... 

also sock 2 has gone a bit wrong and requires a bit of unpicking.. (sigh).

yawny yawny. wonder if dh remembers i said i would finish tidyjng the garage today or whether i can duck out of that.


----------



## staceyemma

it was 30 degrees here yesterday

Too nice to be working today although I am just half day today hooray! 

Hard to sleep last night was too hot 

good news about af arriving GB


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Yay for AF!!! things should start moving now as you make your way to be a pregnant lady  

Stacey- Hot doesn't cover it lol  

AFM - You know the song I don't like Monday..... well day one of boss being away for a week so flying solo and I have already had to have the photocopier company out to fix it, and my office phone line keeps dropping in and out of service....... great way to do business. to top it off it's baking here in the office but if I have the door open I'm sneezing for England (Yay hayfever) and if I have the fan on I'm having to play catch the paperwork      

Roll on Friday 5:30   

p.s yes my boss is away AGAIN 

pps. had an email from clinic and all details have been passed onto the lovely DR for decisions/protocol EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK! 
Seeing old clinic for review next week can't believe we're starting this new path and a new puppy life is beautiful


----------



## staceyemma

Thats great news bubble so happy for you.


----------



## goldbunny

could someone please send round the getting dressed fairy to transform me from an overheated bed-camped blob into a go-getting human being? thanks muchly. i'm just blinking and sniffing and internetting here.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sends everyone a cyber ice cream, except Jelly who gets a cyber hot choc!

GB – glad AF turned up and you are now back on the rollercoaster.  Hope you feel a bit more “normal” (well as normal as you can be!  ) later.  Good luck with the phone call.  Hope you get out of tidying up!  I did think of you yesterday when I was matching up Isabella’s socks, I thought “wonder what would happen if GB lost one of her handmade socks!”.  Hope you manage to get that 2nd one sorted out.  I would help you with motivation, but I can´t see anything wrong with being a “bed-camped blob”!!!  

Stacey – enjoy your half day off!  

Bubble – I hope everything that could go wrong has already gone wrong, and the rest of the week goes smoothly!  I am suffering with hayfever as well, so sending sympathetic hugs.  Oooooh, glad things are moving on the treatment front!!!  

Just sent my Dutch homework in, hopefully I get a better mark than last time!  Keeping an eye on the children who are spending half their time on their bikes, the other half with water pistols!  DH making lunch before he has to disappear off to work.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

teach us some dutch wraak!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wrak - You amaze me you are always doing something productive! I'm in complete awe


----------



## goldbunny

I just bought a shelf unit to put up in the garage... twice tried to phone the clinic but i'm just getting the answerphone and I hate leaving messages.. third time lucky? then I have to get the screwdriver out...


----------



## hopepaige

hey everyone

my my so productive you are all today for a monday as well   
GB so excited about af and your phone call    holding all for you love let the journey begin  

Stace how are you doing? how is pregnancy goin?

Bubbles sooooooooooooooo excited i could scream this is all so so so positive   

Sue you are always so busy just love it wish i had the time to do so many things like you  

Jelly i no what you mean down here in SA its also freezing was on the couch with my blanket watching wimbledon yestderday and saw how everyone was roasting away in the heat there   

bring on holidays mel   

afm still doing well, hit my 23wk mark this week cant believe it   before i no it the babas are gonna be here and ive still got so so so much to do    x3 of everything makes it look like more has been done than really has been


----------



## goldbunny

still just getting the answerphone at the clinic I am almost tempted to drive there instead (I'm barmy like that) .. I just can't bear answerphones! I hate the way it sets you up for having to wait for them to call back and then you don't even know if they have picked up the message.. i'd honestly prefer a hot car journey to sitting around waiting to see if they ring back. I wanna talk to a real person!!!


----------



## melloumaw

stacey how did your scan go honey?


----------



## staceyemma

Ladies...

Squidge is.....

A BOY!!!!! Hubby changed his mind


----------



## hopepaige

Wahoooo Stace. Such exciting news. So glad all is well and u and squidge r healthy


----------



## goldbunny

go team blue!   squidge!


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats stacey!!!!     boys are best  
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hooray squidgy boy at least bubbles got the hat right lol


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks ladies I'm really happy


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning all   half way through the week   

Hope everyone has a good day ahead  
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – Did you get through to the clinic in the end? If you want to know some Dutch, “Ik ben een gek konijntje” is “I am a crazy bunny” - well actually “rabbit”, not sure what the word is for bunny!

Stacey – ooooh!  Congratulations!!  Team Blue!  

Bubble – not always doing something productive, it is just my life gets edited a bit on here, cut the boring bits out!    Just going to have a shower, DH let me sleep until 8.30am, and then do some weeding in the back garden.  DH going to take the front door lock apart as the keys don´t work in it, perhaps there is a bit of fluff (or something similar) stuck.  I hope he can put it together again, or we are in big trouble!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

they're scanning me friday but i'm not sure i will be d/r by then.. but i'm hoping they will up the buserelin dose this time to make sure it works! it feels good to be back from limboland. how do you pronounce konijntje ? is that crazy or bunny?


----------



## goldbunny

it must be bunny because it starts koni which is a bit like coney which is rabbit.


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for friday gb
afternoon all,
decided to change my hair colour from blue black to blonde, hasnt quite turned out right lol, 1st attempt only my 2 inch roots went honey coloured, 2nd go i now have a head of hair the colour of gold, not the white blond i wanted but i think i like it, matches the sun we had


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, will be thinking of you Friday   

Mel, wow you sure are a brave girl! That's quite a change hehe. Did you do it yourself? If you want it a bit blonder, put some lemon juice in your hair and leave on for an hour or so, apparently removes the 'yellow tone' my sister swears by it  

Nearly weekend ladies  

Xxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

jelly i refuse to pay hairdresser prices, i got some purple conditioner to try and tone it down a bit, poor dh came home jaw dropped, walked out and came in again. he hates change lol
gonna try and put the pool up myself today


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies how are we all!

Thought I'd share squidges pictures from Monday  Hope this is ok




Its my boy 

Squidge has an email account which i'll let him access on his 16th Birthday so I'll send pictures, emails, memories to him for him to see in the future so he knows how much I love him 

Love u all xxxx

Any boys name suggestions anyone? I'm REALLY struggling


----------



## staceyemma

Wow sorry ladies those pics are MASSIVE


----------



## melloumaw

stacey those pictures of squidge are beautiful
when i was pregnant my boys name was zak thomas
but we have a few for if im lucky enough to have dh's baby
charlie
gabriel 
lex (shortened for of alexander)


----------



## melloumaw

stacey i have sent squidge a message to his email


----------



## staceyemma

He looks so happy inside his own little environment I keep looking at the pictures thinking THATS MY SON   

I like Charlie too but have a nephew called Charlie  

Sure u will have DH's baby one day soon Mel  

Awhh you've sent him a message Mel  

I want him to know about the lovely ladies on FF


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - Maybe send the email to us by PM hun as public users can still see this thread??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Good point bubble


----------



## staceyemma

Mel I just read the message u sent  
What a lovely lady you are


----------



## melloumaw

who says it takes 2 men 20 minutes to put up a pool more than twice my size lol " i am woman i am strong" just need to fill it now good job there's no pipe ban lol will post photo once its full


----------



## melloumaw




----------



## melloumaw

oops sorry for the size lol, mmmm maybe a bit bigger pool than i thought, just gotta wait for the ladders to arrive no one can get in till then lol


----------



## goldbunny

i want one! won't it wreck the grass? 

stacey i held my hands over the pictures and carefully went through the alphabet, i got a very strong tingling sensation when i got to K, it is a K name i think we need! it felt really odd i mean i'm not sure what i was expecting to happen but it was definitely K. 

i knew a lovely kenneth once (that means handsome) or what about kirk or keiran?


----------



## melloumaw

gb i put down the old pool base as a membrane instead of paying £40 for one, then the brown fabric is weed suppressant,not too fussed about the grass as thats where the extension will go eventually


----------



## goldbunny

must be hell waiting for it to fill up and wanting to get in! i couldn't have a pool our garden is always full of midges and flying things all summer... we'd get bitten to death i think. does it come with a cover? you might get ducks!


----------



## melloumaw

we've ordered a hexagonal gazebo to go over it looks a bit like a circus tent lol here's the link to it.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/6501455.htm


----------



## goldbunny

that looks great value now i want one of those too!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

GB - good luck on Friday! Here is a Youtube clip about a Lief Klein Konijntje (Sweet Little Rabbit) who has a fly on his nose 



 so you can get the pronounciation from that! The Dutch for rabbit is konijn, but you can put a "tje" on the end to make the diminutive version, they use diminutives much more in Dutch than in English. So ends the grammar lesson for today! My step son is a Kai, chosen years before Rooney and the like took it over! I have a lovely Uncle Kenneth.

Mel - hope you get your hair sorted. I have never coloured mine, had a few highlights put in once. I prefer Alexander shortened to Xander, but I suppose it is one of those names (like Isabella!) that has several shortened versions and they can choose when they grow up. Well done on putting the pool up, we will be round later!  We have a smaller inflatable one, the diameter is 1m 50. Don´t really want a big one for Isabella, perhaps when she is older.

Stacey - awwwwww&#8230;. Lovely photos of your little boy! I wish I had thought of an e-mail account for Isabella, that is a fantastic idea! I am not sure you will like our boys names, I like Merlin, and DH likes Querijn (daft Dutchie, that was crossed off the list straight away, if only because my family would get their tongues in a twist over it!)

Isabella is ill, yesterday lunchtime she was clingy and later she had a temperature of 40 and vomited. She slept nearly all of yesterday afternoon and night. She seems a lot brighter today (although grumpy!) so going to keep her indoors today to make sure she gets 100% better.

Got the front door lock repaired (can´t remember if I told you that it locked me out, key wouldn´t work, fortunately living room window was open so I could get in that way!), cost 10 euros to fix, instead of spending 180 euros on a new lock! Result!

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

hehehe when we were small we sang 'little peter rabbit has a fly upon his nose' to the same tune x my cat thinks i'm crazy now singing in dutch to her!


----------



## Wraakgodin

you have to do the actions as well, GB!!!   I am sure your cat realised you were crazy way before today!!!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

*blushes, but DID do the actions!*


----------



## melloumaw

sue do you think she may have a touch of sun stroke, yasmin was like it the other day
hope she feels better soon


----------



## melloumaw

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES


----------



## goldbunny

feeling low, scan showed a follicle again so i'm in exactly the same position i was a month ago just a month later... have to wait again for clinic to phone and tell me what to do, why they don't just scan me in the afternoons and tell me on the spot i don't know. bet they tell me to take ANOTHER trigger and downreg for another fortnight... i don't know how long i can do this, it's terrifying.. what if my body just shuts down altogether. 

sorry to be a miseryguts but it all just feels hopeless, i know my low mood is caused by the drugs and will improve immediately when i start stims but since i have no idea when that will be..i feel stuck. hope you all have a good weekend lined up.


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for you gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – sending you the hugest of hugs.  I hope the doctors can do something with you.  Don´t worry about being a miseryguts, we are here for you, that is what friends are for.  

Mel – Happy Friday to you too!

Just back from the docs, Isabella has been diagnosed with a virus, normally the docs say that when they have no idea what is wrong!!!   She said for her to rest and to contact them after the weekend if she isn´t better.  She hasn´t eaten much the last couple of days, and has vomited a couple of times each day, but at least today her temperature is down to about normal, so hopefully that means she is on the mend.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

wishing you well Isabella, lots of fluids to flush the nasties out


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB- Mahoooosive Bubble hugs to you                                       I want to say something wise and helpful BUT frustration and waiting is a killer with IVF/ICSI so I completely understand it wouldn't help. For what its worth though the fact these pesky follies keep cropping up is hopefully a sign that if anything your ovaries are bursting to give you some eggies not shutting down at all!   the clinic call with some Stim happy news and you can get rolling, till then we're all here or you! knit your sock it will keep you busy till they call xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wrak - Gentle hugs all the way from Bubbles in the UK to Isabella and you! poor little princess BUT like you said if her temp is coming down hopefully she's halfway back to better already, I'm sure all this heat doesn't help little ones just aren't made for it   

Mel - Hope you're good my lovely Northern sister from another mister! 

Friday blues here works still MAD and feeling the distinct urge to hide out the back in cupboard and cry till its over


----------



## goldbunny

I think i'm going to drive into town and engage in some retail therapy in the hope that cheers my mood. 

hehe.

*rummages for a BIG shopping bag and DH's car keys*


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GB- Buy a cream cake on my behalf


----------



## goldbunny

*wide-eyed look*


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, sending you super hugs   cream cake and chocolate please  

Hello all lovely people  
Xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hello Jelly!! Miss you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

p.s collect Odin tomorrow at 4pm!!! Woofy Woof howl!!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Just got back from a trip to hospital. Max has had a cold now for a week, not much you can do for them when they so little but his coughing getting worse, sounds awful and last night and today he's been struggling to breathe after coughing   it's awful to hear   during night and this morning I got up so quick hearing him trying to catch his breath, my feet nearly tumbled over! Feel so helpless  

Anyway, was on phone to a nurse that said the whooping cough injection doesn't work for all babies, apparently 1 in 3!!!! No one told me that! So told me to go straight to hospital! 

Home now, he's been checked, they don't think it's that, think its just an ordinary cold, but taken tests so we wait for results. Poor little man. Been told I should have him next to me, in my bed, for a few nights   cuddles   not so sure man is pleased tho hehe

Wish my boy better please


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohh bubble, I'm so jealous


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wishing little Max the amazing better asap!! Hundreds and millions of Aunty Bubble loves from the UK xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks bubble  

Sue, sending Isabella huge cuddles too and wish her well  

Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

sending max get well kisses
bet your so excited bubbles
well the ladder has come and i've put it all up, i love flat pack.and the gazebo just arrived so gonna have fun with that in a bit. will post a completed photo soon


----------



## goldbunny

aw poor max and bella!         sending the getting better fairy over  you'll be monkeying around in no time


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for all your get well wishes for Isabella, it worries me that she still isn’t eating or drinking enough, even though I nag her!  She says she wants something, and then doesn´t eat it.  I have had 2 ice creams this afternoon!  

Bubble – hope your day is getting better.  DH’s work are breaking up for a month (although he is working next week at another branch) and they have just had a BBQ!  Have fun with Odin over the weekend!  

GB – top up of hugs.  Hope you had a good shopaholic session!  I will have a cake as well, not fussed what it is!!  Just had a cheese sandwich and a cup-a-soup for dinner! 

Jelly – sending you and Max huge hugs for the health scare – and him huge get well hugs.  I hope his results come back ok.  

Madam just said she wants to go to bed, so will have to cut this short.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies

Hope your all had a super duper weekend  
Jelly hope little max is doing better    shame you must have gotten such a fright  
Sue hope littel Isabella is also doing much beter. Hope the weekend has been here healing time   

GB any news from the clinic? sendin you    and lots of  

Bubbles like i said earlier Odin is gorgeous   he will give you years of fun and love i promise my doggie is my little baby 

Hey Mel  

afm im getting there, growing daily, as you can see and keeping busy busy with the nursery which is exciting and have 1mth left of work   which is real scary but cant wait actually, store up some sleep i think    

have a great week ahead and hope your all well


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Hope!  

Glad you and your bump(s) are doing well!  

Isabella has been diagnosed with Fifth Disease, we took her to the emergency doc yesterday evening as she had a rash come up on the whole of her upper body and her face was bright red.  She managed to eat some yoghurt today, so she is getting better slowly, moving in the right direction.  She still gets very tired, she tries to run around with her friends but wants to lie down on the sofa after 10 minutes.  

Sending huge hugs to everyone 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

hope your a lot smaller bump than i expected
sue i hope she is feeling better soon, that sounds exactly like my friends twins have, but the a and e told them it was prickly heat


----------



## hopepaige

Oh sue how aweful wishing her a speedy speedy recovery at least she is getting beta that's great news     hey mel yeah everybody says that when they see me but this has grown like crazy in the last week so now I'm feeling double my size since last weekend. .  Let me tell u that with all the movement I feel they r doin just fine


----------



## staceyemma

Sue hope Isabella is better soon  

Jelly love u lots   hope Max is ok  

Hope what a GORGEOUS bump mine is growing quick now!    

Mel hello how are you  

GB good luck for stimms  

Bubble have seen pics of Odin he looks like he is settling in well


----------



## goldbunny

stimming starts today in the bunnyhouse! adding gonal F and aspirin to my daily buserelin, folic acid and pregnacare...

fingers crossed! hot again today can't seem to work out what to do so many things on the list! just ate some leftover apple crumble, yummy but it is one DH made and he always uses plain flour instead of self-raising so it is rather brick-like today.. bashing it with a spoon to break it up for eating i swear our house cement would crumble faster than this crumble!
hooe you are all having a good monday x


----------



## staceyemma

Wishing you lots of luck GB


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, that's fab news!!! Bring on the eggies    

Hope, what a lovely bump   mine was twice that size at that stage but I had so much water in belly!  

Stacey, big hugs  

Mel, how's you sweetie? 

Bubble, love the pictures!!!!

Sue, oh poor little madam. Sending all my love 

Xxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

today is one of those days chocolate machine here I come!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!

Isabella is doing better, thanks for all your good wishes.  She is outside playing with her friends, one of them is having a new patio in her front garden, so part of it is a sandpit at the moment!  That should keep them busy for a few hours, I have given them all the buckets, spades and rakes I have!  Yesterday she had a couple of hours nap, so she was playing with her friends at 9pm while we were chatting to the neighbours.  She slept until 10am today!  

GB – good luck!!!!!!!!  You know I am right behind you all the way with my pompoms!  Hmmmm…. My DH makes lovely apple crumble, will have to ask him to make one! 

Stacey – hope your day gets better.  The choc would probably melt before it even got in your mouth! 

Counting down the days until the weekend when DH is off for 3 weeks!  Had a bit of a panic yesterday as he has to claim unemployment for the 3 week shutdown, and he phoned the unemployment office and they said that it could take 14 weeks to get any money!  He asked them what we are meant to do for 3 weeks without money, the answer was “live of your savings” – do these people live in the real world?!  He spoke to his bosses and they have had a lot of complaints, and they are going to put everyone on a 3 week contract, but they have to use their holiday days, so at least they will get a salary, but won’t be able to take a day off for the rest of the year!  All sorted now, but was panicking yesterday!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying this lovely weather.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning my lovely ladies  

Sue, so glad to hear madam getting better   oh and glad you got that 'money' sorted, could have been a mess eh!! 

Stacey, eat eat eat hehe  

Sorry not on here a lot at mo, man a nightmare at night, teething, so I'm walking around like a zombie most days!!    but plus side is that he's much better  

 to all all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly (or whatever time of day it is over there!!  )  

Sending you and Max a huge hug for teething, I hope it gets better soon.  

Going to be lovely weather here today, yesterday I built a tent for the kids in the street, so will probably do the same today.  I am surprised the neighbours didn´t complain about the noise though!!!   

Hope everyone has a great day.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

jelly sending hugs to max, get your head down when he does honey
sue sounds fab, this weather is now predicted to stay until the end of august hooray
morning all


----------



## goldbunny

morning folks
jelly just think when max awake at night, well really it is daytime so that's ok   even though perhaps it is dark down in upsidedownland.

all happy here feeling better now am stimming, got a reclining garden chair in the hall where it is cool, dh working from home with the radio on upstairs, mad man it is baking up there. might make myself some sammidges in a bit for a shady picnic.
got all the shopping done early so can stay out of the heat.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning all, 

Well we are a busy bunch of ladies are we not, sorry I've not posted much not been 'in one place' for long enough  

Wrakgodin - Tent sounds awesome for the kiddies, like a little street for! I used to love building forts as a child. Have you ditched the knitting for a bit? I imagine knitting in 30 degree heat would feel ...odd  

Mel - How are you my lovely the weather is fab but a little cooler would be nice early twenties as opposed to high my poor pups melting  

Jelly - Glad Max is getting better and hope his teeth come through as easily as possible (wow teeth he's getting so big)  

Stace- Where you at my preggie princess of the South?

Hope - We loves you!

Goldbunny- Any tinglings yet? how are your jabs going know they're not your favourite part! one gummy bear at a time  

We had our review at Care yesterday Maha was so lovely she seemed genuinely disappointed for us and agrees we have tried pretty much everything with tx and immunes and pre transfer prep and embryoscope.
She doesn't feel its the old bat cave, so looks like somethings just not letting our embies stay awake after they're back inside, chromosomal testing would likely be a waste of money as I get so few embryos. I feel like it was a good closure appointment at least however she wants to present our file to the a meeting with the other specialists before she 'lets us give up' she said she agrees my gut may just be right and my eggs just aren't right somehow but she doesn't want that to be the case. 
Undecided about tx as planned abroad or whether to look at other options but definite that I'm ready for something new
xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble i am knitting and yes it feels a little odd! but if i waited til it was cold to knit i wouldn't have anything ready in time. nearly finished my socks..


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles thats my girl stay strong positive and focused, you will get there honey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel - How're the girlies enjoying their hols? xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel – I never look at the weather forecasts more than a few days ahead.  I was ribbing DH earlier this week as the forecast was bad for next week, the first week of his holidays.  Looked again today and we are looking at sunny sunny sunny and over 25 degrees all week, a couple of days over 30!!  They can´t make their mind up!  

GB – enjoy your reclining!  We have one in the front garden, but the kids in the street usually kick me off it!  The front garden is lovely this weather as it is north facing, so in the shade all day, the back garden is a furnace!  Still got everything possible crossed for you!  Good luck for your sock!

Bubble – I have taken my knitting outside the last couple of days, but it is very rare I finish a row without interruptions!!  I was going to read, but there is no way I would be able to!  I am glad that your consultant is going to discuss your case with other specialists, I hope they can some up with something.  My heart goes out to you having all those BFN’s.  We are right behind you whatever path this journey takes you on.

Isabella on the sofa, with her thumb in her mouth, clutching her blanket – think she will just drop off soon.  She has been full on all day, so think she has just run out of energy.  The street is empty now, a couple have gone out with their parents, one has been bought in for being naughty, and another gone off in a sulk!  I bought the water play table into the front garden, and all h*ll broke loose!  They couldn’t play nicely together!!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

the girls break up friday dinner and i break up the thursday after lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Looks like you all having great weather   JEALOUS.COM 
can't wait for the heat to arrive here again, and by heat I mean PROPER heat hehe   but I will probably moan then too......while I'm down the beach.....relaxing ......walking up getting an ice cream.....nah maybe not, SOUNDS BLISS


----------



## Wraakgodin

We can send you a few degrees if you want them, Jelly!  Hmmmmm... in the mood for an ice cream on the beach now!  

DH said he might be finished at luchtime today instead of tomorrow, so fingers crossed that nothing bad happens to keep him there any longer than is necessary!!!  

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

morning! i finished the socks last night will post photo soon as i figure out how (think i can't save it from my email on here need to swap to laptop am on padthing) also yesterday i found a crystal that hangs in my window, well i thought i had lost it, but i found it even though i had forgotten it was lost, well i think it is very auspicious to find lost things... a 'sign'. so that is a good thing.


----------



## Jelly.B

Great job gb  

So, seen a LOVELY house here, LOVE IT! Can see every bit of our furniture in there (already placed them all in my head!) thinking about putting in an offer!   HUGE deal to me as it will be a 'final' made up mind to stay here..... If that makes sense.... Wow.... Eeekkkkkk 
Need a glass of wine!


----------



## staceyemma

Come back Jelly       only joking   

Do it put an offer in!!!!!!!!     

Baby is wriggling around lots today! 
I'm only 17 + 3 weeks today but he measures more like 18 weeks when he gets bigger hes going to be booting me lots I think!   the scan I saw last week he was a little fidget pants  

Great feeling   after worryin about him it helps.
I know he's having a whale of a time in my tummy  

GB hows the stimms going when is your first scan?

Hi Mel, Sue, Bubble


----------



## melloumaw

ahhh stacey thats lovely
jelly if it works in your head do it sweetie


----------



## melloumaw

wow sorry for the size, well i done i got the gazebo up all on my own


----------



## staceyemma

Mel its amazing yesterday morning he must of turned over completely was such a strange feeling    

Check you out Mel who needs a man!   Can you come down when my nursery furniture needs assembling?!


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, wow! That's amazing! Well done!  

Stacey, can't believe you 17w already !

I LOVE it here! Every single minute! Just scary buying a house hehe, so final lol. It's just a different life, you spend most of it outside, and I love that, esp when it comes to children   
But I still miss home once in a while, uk and Sweden. Plan is to be able to go home twice per year so not bad I guess   
Excited and scared at the same time Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly fab news about the house go for it! i love moving in to somewhere new.

stacey lovely about the jumping bean doign well in there

mel well done, great pic of your new den, are you going to live in there for the summer?

bubble how are you hun x

wraak hope isabella is doing well now x

i'm having a lazy day so far must DO STUFF!


----------



## goldbunny

here you go, at last!


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, I'm impressed!!!!!


----------



## staceyemma

wow GB good job  
Mine would just be a tangled ball of wool


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, congratulations on finishing your socks, they look fab!!  You should be extremely proud of yourself!  I could never do anything that complicated!  Well done you!  I hope the crystal brings you luck!

Jelly, I know that feeling when you instantly fall in love with a house, I am glad you found one.  I hope your offer gets accepted!  I still get homesick now and then, even after 7 years.  

Stacey, glad your wriggle is doing well!  He will be a footballer when he grows up then!  Isabella's nickname in the womb was Ninja, you can guess why!  

Round to Mel’s for a dip in the pool!!!!

DH is home, apparently they started the day with a game of football, then had a water fight with fire hoses, and then they gave their work spaces a bit of a spring clean, and then home!  Hard work then!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

wraak you WILL make socks, and the reason i know is that i am going to write out the instructions in a completely bombproof way, and then i shall send the instructions over. x It's not complicated it is actually lots and lots of very simple things stuck together, and the hardest part is keeping exact track of where you are up to. If you can do a knit stitch and a purl stitch you can make a sock, and there aren't many purl stitches in it at all ( just over the heel flap).


----------



## staceyemma

Sue hope little man is a top footballer he can take his ol' mum on holidays then  
Hope Isabella is ok  
Sounds like hubby was working hard   

I day dream often of what my life will be like as a mum. Never imagined I'd be here honestly  

I have 4 lovely nephews whom I adore with all my heart and they are the closest I can imagine my son being like. 
My one nephew is just like me. he looks like me and is similar in his personality when I was young.

My husband will be a fantastic dad, he is a child magnet!
He's funny and playful but firm. One of the reasons I decided I wanted a baby with him was watching him with my nephews. They adore him


----------



## goldbunny

have I lost a thread? can't believe nobody's posted here for 4 days, that can't be right? did we move?


----------



## goldbunny

follie follie follie follie - follie the yellow brick road! 

great news this morning good scan we have 9 follies in the follie cooking machine!
                             go lefty! go righty! make those eggies! 

so pleased I am responding well could be e/c early next week! eeK!!!!                       

everything crossed now!


----------



## Jelly.B

WHOOP WHOOP GOLDBUNNY!! YOU ROCK GIRL!!


----------



## staceyemma

Great news GB


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Go goldbunny GO!


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
fab news gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB – we are still here!  ooooooh, getting excited for you!  I will have everything possible crossed for you.                      

Stacey – your dream will soon come true!

Morning Mel!  

Yesterday went to the zoo, not a good idea with 32 degree heat!  They had a new “animal experience” where you walk through this maze inside a building with 3D glasses on; the walls were painted with 3D images and psychedelic colours with smells and sounds.  The last bit you are on a walkway and the “walls” are a large cylinder which is turning, it set off DH’s travel sickness so badly that we had to go back to m-i-l’s because he felt dizzy, he still isn't 100% better yet.  We are going to contact them and ask them to put a warning  so people don´t have to suffer like he did.  

Today DH tried to murder the flying ant infestation in our back garden, which as you can imagine the ants weren’t exactly pleased about and they attacked him.  He swung round and the handle of the bucket that he had in his hand ripped the pool!!!  So we have had to go out this morning and buy another pool which looks exactly the same as the spare pool (it was too scary for Isabella last year so we bought a smaller one for her) that we gave away 2 days ago!!!  S*ds law!!!    

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

oh sue hope dh feels better soon, i cant use a trampoline for the same reason,
ants and flying ants, washing up liquid and water in a spray bottle, its the only thing that ive found to kill them
paddling pool burst its seam Saturday morning,i wonder if the change in temp did it


----------



## Wraakgodin

We bought some special stuff from the garden centre to get rid of the ants, Mel.  Hope it works.  

I did ask DH what the heat tolerance of the pool was!  I was stupid enough to walk to the garden centre to get another inflatable ring and an inflatable crocodile.  It is 32 degrees in the shade and when we put the thermometer in the sun it went over the maximum of 50 degrees, so what posessed me to walk there, I dont know!  I convinced myself that it was only 15 minutes and there were trees either side of the path so it would be cooler in the shade, but it was a hard slog, I had to keep stopping.  But the kids are having fun with their new toys.  I am just waiting for the neighbour to come over and see if we have seen his daughter, she has been here all afternoon and he hasn´t been curious to where she is!  

Hope everyone is coping ok in this heat.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Enjoy the heat guys...... Soon be over   teehee  

Hope all is well with everyone  

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly it's gone from parched and dry to humid and thundery.. hot cloudy skies...


----------



## staceyemma

We had thunderstorms and lightning here 4am this morning woke me and hubby up  
I fell back to sleep listening to the rain


----------



## Wraakgodin

Send the thunderstorms over here!!!   Going to be warm again today!  

Sue


----------



## rach t

Hellooooo everyone I'm so lost off  sorry I do speak to yous outside of here too I don't if can read through all these post ha while little man off school although he's trying to help me bless him how are you all xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Rach!  Nice to "see" you here!  How are you doing?  

The rain has just arrived, shame it is just as warm!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Rach  

Mel hope the summer holidays is going well with the kids  

Goldbunny hope your scan goes well  

Jelly hope u and Max r ok I need some more pics of him!!!!!!

Bubble Love u lots   

Hello Sue 

I had a weird dreams last night  seem to be having lots of those recently and I was sort of semi conscious and Im sure that baby was moving around lots last night. It woke me up  

Baby moved lots yesterday but is very quiet today used all his energy up yesterday.  
They're not strong kicks but quick movements and the odd prods which i assume are elbows and legs etc! he was breakdancing in there yesterday I'm sure...


----------



## goldbunny

scan went well they seem pleased with my progress we reckon e/c might be Monday but not sure yet (OMG) I have ten follies 6 on lefty and 4 on righty but one is a runt of the litter so probably won't catch up enough to be of use. go follies go!     everything feels so surreal can't believe we're going through this again.. and after losing spot it all seems slightly scary because i'm so aware that even when things seem to be going well, you just never know what will happen. let's hope 'new spot''s egg is cooking along nicely in there.


----------



## rach t

Hi sue how are you yes it needs to rain to clear the air but I want my washing dry ha I'm ok bit sick now as getting so big and uncomfortable get no sleep and can not walk around anywhere as little miss head is right down ready to come out I have 32 week scan ect next week although there is a chance they can any time really everything's washed ironed car seats and hospital bag there ready to take I want to put the Moses baskets ect out in living room NOW but dh won't let me xxx


----------



## rach t

Hi stace how are you how's family side yes baby's like to dance bet you love feeling him the twins are on the go all the time full on feet ect sticking out dont think they have any room left xxx

Gb fab news how are you xxx


----------



## goldbunny

so excited for you rach not long now!


----------



## staceyemma

GB thats great news!!!  
Whens your next scan?

ooh so your trigger could be Saturday! 
thats great news about the follies!

Rach- I'm good thanks! Bet you have a huge bump now!!!!


----------



## rach t

Thanks gb yes I'm very excited carnt wait to meet them see what they look like the boy has longer legs and a bit fatter than his sister fab news about ec Monday hope your feeling ok In self xxx

Stace pleased everything ok yes big bump I wore a maxi dress other day omg you should have seen me haha how's your bump coming along xxxx

Having baby shower on Sunday wish you were all coming I even have a wishing well coming so people can write little wishes to us ha xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – I had lots of weird dreams when I was pregnant.  Of course he is break dancing, what do you expect with that baseball cap on!  

GB – woooohooooooo!  Excellent news!!!  

Rach – ooooh, getting close!  I hope you have the number of someone here so we will know the second something happens!!!   Good idea to get your hospital bag ready early.  I had an unplanned early caesarean so DH had to rush home and pack me a bag as I was unprepared.  He did forget a couple of things though, so nipped home after me and Isabella were resting after the birth!

Sue


----------



## rach t

Yeah I do sue you will all no ASAP   getting new car fri too carnt wait to have little go at putting car seats in ha actually our whole street closed doing water works so having to park a bit away from house hope they done b4 twins come they said 5 weeks they do help me with bags and shopping at the moment bless them think ill make a cupa 2day ha xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha 
One of my weirdest dreams was that I was babysitting for my dad and step mum.

I was babysitting their goldfish who lived in the bath... (not sure why it lived in the bath tub?!)

I'm not keen on fish anyway but as soon as my dad and stepmum left the goldfish turned evil!
It could talk and it was threatening to kill me!!!!

So I got a baseball bat and clubbed the goldfish to death!!!! 
There was blood EVERYHWERE much more than you'd expect for a goldfish 

I cleaned up all the mess... I told my dad and stepmum when they returned that the fish had died naturally.

But a few years later for whatever reason a forensics team in the bathroom found traces of the goldfish's blood and somehow they traced that it was me that killed the fish!

They arrested me and I was imprisoned for 2 years!!!!!!


----------



## melloumaw

rach lovely to hear from you,sounds like everything is going fab,
gb all sounds good for you
morning ladies, lots of chatter on here at mo,
sorry i not been on, just so very tired probably the heat, i feel really sick all the time too. only today and tomoz then i break up. girls are off away tomoz till monday night so dh has booked friday off, to get the pool back up, we've been digging out and making a frame for it to sit on so i ache lol
wow stacey thats some dream
love to all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach – what car are you getting?  I hope the roadworks are finished soon!  

Stacey – that was a weird dream!  Only got 2 years for murdering a goldfish?  They should have locked you up and thrown away the key!!!    

Mel – hope work goes quickly today!  Hope you get the pool sorted out and can soon relax and enjoy it!

Not much going on here.  Isabella playing outside, DH sitting outside with a book, he is enjoying his time off!  I am giving him this week and then I will start giving him jobs to do!    Hmmmm… she has gone out and I am still watching Mr Bloom!  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

last night I dreamt I was working helping make a movie. I was very excited about it in the dream and said to myself that it was what I had always wanted to do. But, in the dream I had very much a dogsbody role and was struggling with the things I had to do. And I was made up to look like a zombie.  Also we were working on some scaffolding so you could see down through the floor and that was upsetting me. It was really strange! 

today i'm trying to get tidied up.. i'm working on the basis of hoping for e/c on Monday and that means I probably won't feel like doing anything Monday and by Thursday (godwilling) I could be pupo and not want to take anything strenuous on so trying to get organised for a 2ww (please please let us get that far!) So i'm emptying out cupboards and going to hoover and all that.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny not only will you get that far but you'll hopefully get all the way to nine months before you're allowed to do so much as lift a knitting needle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies  

Gb, thinking of you   roll on EC!  

Huge hugs to all  

So...... We to the house!!!!!! Eeeeekkkkkk hehe feeling happy, slightly sick too haha

Xxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Stupid iPad!

We got the house!!!! Lol


----------



## goldbunny

wow that was quick jb! when do you move in?


----------



## Jelly.B

1st October


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Jelly!!!  I bet you are getting excited!!  Does it need redecoration?

Got AF headache this morning  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Nope all done. We might add. Pool at some point but that's it   maybe a new kitchen...... I'm just being greedy haha

AF


----------



## staceyemma

Great news on the house jelly  

We're still ummming and ahhhing about moving.. better make up our minds soon!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent that you don´t have any work to do.  I know how much of a nightmare it is when everything needs doing! 

Stacey- are you looking for more space??  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I once did a house up and can't bear the thought of going through that again with Max.


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Sue we need more room   plus thinking of relocating altogether,long story but where we live now we can't see ourselves being happy here in the future.

Still undecided where to go!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Our house needed a lot doing to it.  There were built in cupbards in every room (very good if you have frustrations, a crowbar and hammer!)  and not only every wall was brown, but all the woodwork was painted brown as well!  Needless to say, we de-browned the whole house! DH found a blocked gas pipe in the kitchen which could have been deadly, so the kitchen needed to be dismantled, so thought as we had the money we might as well buy a new one.  They "kindly" left us the dishwasher, but that was because the pipe to the dishwasher was leaking!  There was a leak behind the panel hiding the pipes in the living room as DH removed it while I had a shower, and he got wetter than me!  So we had to dismantle the bathroom trying to find the leak, so we thought we might as well get a new bath as the one in there was very narrow and DH couldn't get his shoulders in!  About 6 months later an Easter plant basket arrived for the previous owners, when they phoned up to see if we had it DH told them in no uncertain terms we were keeping it as compensation for all the problems they failed to disclose about the house!   

Sometimes I want to move, sometimes I don´t.  I love our house and the fact that the street is blocked off from cars and the kids can play together.  But there is nothing to do, no sense of community, it is only the last few months that people in our street have started talking to us, and we have been here 7 years.  I still have it in my head that they are the same people who blanked us, in the first 9 months no one spoke to us, not even to say hello when I said hello to them!  I would prefer to live somewhere more rural and with a bigger sense of community.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

there's always work to do on a house even if it is vaguely ok, but it's nice to be able to tackle it one room at a time and not have the whole lot to do at once. I love moving though I hate leaving, if that makes sense. it's great to have a good sort through though and fun deciding on new stuff and what to put where. 
sorry you have a headache wraakgodin hope it gets better soon

so I had another stim scan this morning, follies looking huge at least one at 20mm! but I think there's four getting ahead and then some smaller ones and they aren't sure if they will push me to stim for longer to get more from the smaller ones.. e/c might be Monday but might be later in the week we won't know til this afternoon so I shall be on tenterhooks til then. picked up all the clexane and my trigger shot though. eek might not be long! they seem really pleased with my progress but of course anything could happen, it's a bit scary to be too hopeful because then the come-down is worse if things don't go to plan. DH is gagging for a beer! I've told him he can have one after e/c so of course he's hoping it will be Monday! 

we had 11 eggs/4 embies  first time, then 7 eggs/6 embies the second time so that's the score to beat! Just worried my big ones will be too big and we might lose those if they push to get some more to catch up. I'll be amazed if we manage four good embies.


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB - thinking of you this afternoon!  Remember it is quality rather than quantity!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

How did it go GB? 
Hello all hope you're ok xxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

egg collection is monday! 

eeeeeeeeeeek!.

  

just terrified we'll forget the trigger tomorrow..


----------



## melloumaw

congratz gb hope you get plenty of eggies


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

GO Goldbunny GO!! 

Trigger day is here (doing the trigger day dance for you!)                          

 Bubble thinks 11


----------



## goldbunny

wow I only had 11 eggs on the first go and that was april 2012.. a while back now. can't see it myself since some of the follies will be too small..   thanks for the triggerdaydance though


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

maybe some will be immature but I'm still saying 11 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny haven't been on ff all weekend but jut wanted to wish you lots of luck for egg collection. Hope u get a good night sleep tonight xxx


----------



## goldbunny

brick-ing-ITttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt ! lolol.

everything crossed in the bunnyhouse. so nervous about all the little things. yesterday I told DH I was worried there'd be a giant volcano appear between us and the clinic so we wouldn't get there.

or we'd get stuck in a flood or the car would break down or we'd get there and they'd have no idea who we were or they'd refuse to do us because we'd forgotten some paperwork or because our credit card had expired or something. it's amazing what you can come up with to worry about. what if I forget i'm not supposed to eat? well I guess i'm going to sign off now and i'll be back in the morning possibly before I go and if not then later on when we know if they found anything. had an ovary pain earlier I was convinced i'd popped a follie.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huge hug, GB.  I hope you are having a decent nights sleep.

Good luck for today, I will be thinking of you.            

I had similar fears.  I had EC at the hospital about 15 minutes down the road, but afterwards DH had to drive with the eggs to another clinic an hour away and make his "deposit" there, as although they do EC here, they do the fertilisation and ET at another clinic.  I thought of all sorts of scenarios and things that could go wrong in that hours drive!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Whoop whoop go gb    will be thinking of you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I proclaim today will be known as the day of magic golden bunny eggs!!!

               

We're all here for you GB! Knock them dead with your amazing eggies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopepaige

all the best today Goldbunny    

will be thinkin of you all day, sure you have loads of eggies waiting to be collected.
by the end of the week you will be pupo     

happy monday everyone hope you all have a great day


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you doing, Hope?  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

hey Sue 

im good and you, still going strong.  
you all still enjoying the heat up there, i hear you guys are having a heat wave


----------



## Wraakgodin

Had a week of it being 30 and over, it is going to be a "cool" 26 degrees and cloudy today, but up to 33 again on Friday, tomorrow it is going to be 22 degrees - I am looking forward to that!!!  Had a thunderstorm a couple of nights ago and lost about 5 sunflowers with the wind. 

Isabella woke up at 4.45am this morning, so have been up quite a while!  DH just woken up and can´t move his neck, he must have slept funny.  Going to be an interesting day!    

Glad to hear that you are doing ok.  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Morning ladies its wet and cooler here today quite nice actually  

GB looking forward to hearing your news today thinking of you   

Hello other ladies


----------



## hopepaige

AAAH sue sounds lovely we woke up to a -5 this morning and the tips of the mountains covered in snow so yeah its freezing here today
shame hope dh feels beta, i no the feeling of not sleeping right im struggling to get comfortable at night time like you cant believe.   hehe so used to sleeping on my stomach now to lie on my side is no good  

Hi Stace how are you doing love? you got a little bump yet


----------



## staceyemma

Hope I'm ok    I do have a bump its not very little! lol!   bet urs is much bigger


----------



## hopepaige

yeah maybe so in the last 2wks or so this bump has just gone from one extreme to another   its crazy and exciting all in 1 go


----------



## staceyemma

Cool! you'll have to send me a pic of bump!


----------



## hopepaige

Goin for another scan and check up tomorrow so will update my piccies afterwards
Got a 3d scan tomorrow so very very excitied.


----------



## staceyemma

Wow how exciting bet you can't wait!

I got to see squidge at 16 weeks in 4d which is my ff profile pic   amazing to think what you r triplets look like now!


----------



## hopepaige

WOW its so clear hey

i no i just cant wait to see how they are all lying and what they look like as its feel like i have a football team inside my stomach on some days  

have you felt squidge move yet?


----------



## staceyemma

Yes suprisingly I have felt him move for a few weeks but he has his quiet days and that scares me alot! 
It makes me jump sometimes when he kicks


----------



## hopepaige

just wait these quiet days wont stay for long when you get further on he wont stop  but then again maybe cause i have 3 it feels like they neva stop inside here


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

My lovely ladies ! They are just saying hello


----------



## staceyemma

I cannot imagine what it feels like with 3! Must feel pretty amazing  
Look how far you've come Hope I couldn't be any happier for you   xxxx

Bubble I love u millions you're the best     thanks for being there for me always


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey - You're a big softie I'll always be here for all my FF ladies cause we are 'da bomb'


----------



## hopepaige

my gorgeous bubbles you always put that smile on my face   how are you doing my angel 

Thanks stace it is quite amazing i must say i get kicks from all angels   still cant believe this pregnancy journey is flying by so fast and still so much to do before they arrive  

and look at you as well love, seems like those bfn are another life time ago


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'm fine pootling along xx


----------



## hopepaige

neva stop thinkin of you and how amazing you are.    you are one amazing lady dont you eva eva forget that


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

You big soppy sausage be off with you and your head inflating compliments


----------



## Wraakgodin

​


----------



## goldbunny

hi darlibgs fery weak froomsedative was sick many times too gours and hours to recover enough yo go hone. home now...we got 


eight eggies! and a good batch of swimmmers theyre being iicsied. waiting for the dreadd csll in the mornig. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh GB, excellent news!  I hope those eggies are getting frisky as we speak!!!                    

You rest and tell Mr GB to look after you, or he will have us to answer to!    

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Im so glad you're ok and that you got 8 eggs!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Glad you're home and safe, Mr Goldbunny had better be a good boy and hippety hop to the your demands quick smart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx              Those eggies will be getting jiggy till dawn with some disco groves and a very very special slow dance, this isn't just a normal IVF this is a Goldbunny IVF


----------



## melloumaw

evening ladies
fab news gb


----------



## hopepaige

Awesome news GB well done love. Sure they r getting jiggy with it as we speak


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubbletastic said:


> this isn't just a normal IVF this is a Goldbunny IVF


Too true!!! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

WOW WOW WOW     WELL DONE GB!!!    

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

5 little embies, sitting on a wall, 5 little embies, sitting on a wall and if one little embie, should accidentally fall..

the bunny is jolly well gonna catch it and put it back up there!         


hehe. utterly in pieces waiting for the phone call but there were 6 mature eggs from the 8 collected 
and 5 of those fertilised (though last time we had 7 collected and 6 fertilised I think)

so we have 5 embies on the go and we'll get an update tomorrow just got to pray               
that they all continue nicely.

getting two put back if all good but if only poor quality and none freezable will have three back. 

eeek! roll on Thursday!!  three cheers for the brigadeers!


----------



## staceyemma

Fantastic      

GROW EMBIES GROW  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

woooohooooo!  5 embies!!  I am so overjoyed for you GB, getting all emotional here!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

So over the moon for you gb         
Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased for you gb


----------



## hopepaige

Awesome news GB  
thats what happened to me, they didnt want to leave the 1 to freeze so they put all 3 back hence my trio on the way  
  bring on thursday


----------



## rach t

Fab news gb how are you xxx

Hi everyone xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Rach!


----------



## goldbunny

clinic called and all 5 of the boys divided nicely overnight so looks like we're on for a nice transfer tomorrow. started the messaries again *boo* and they'll start me on the clexane tomorrow too.. *ohjoy*. just can't wait to get them back on board!! off to stock up on pregnancy tests now!!! hehehe. whatever the result at whatever stage I test I will need to see at least 4 before I believe either BFN or BFP! so happy they are all ok so far.   

hope you are all having a good day! or night, if you're down unda!


----------



## staceyemma

goldbunny its looking good


----------



## melloumaw

fingers crossed for you gb, all looking positive


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, thinking of you       
Xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

i feel so sore and bloated today, struggled to get to sleep last night i look about 7 months pregnant. hope it doesn't stop me getting transfer. hottest day of the year due here. hoping it doesn't overheat my clexane and utrogestan.


----------



## staceyemma

Thinking about u and ur embies GB     xxx

Are you expecting a call today?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huge hug, GB.  Hope the little ones are still doing well.           

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Good luck GB thinking of u before u now it u r gonna be PUPO


----------



## goldbunny

thanks  just had a call from the clinic (now needing a defibrillator because my heart left my body when the phone rang!) anyway there are three good ones today apparently so we're planning two back and a frostie, aw blessit. so i'm thinking they may be lower quality than last time when we had 5 good ones but still, sounds good. everything crossed now!


----------



## staceyemma

I HATE it when the phone rings!    

My embie wasn't top grade, squidge was in the middle quality range.  
As I used to tell myself, Im sure every human on the planet didnt start out as a top grade embie  

Thats really good news GB, when do you go in?!  


Really happy for you x


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, 3 good ones is still fantastic!  It only takes one!            

Stacey, good point about the top grade embies.  I think there are so many factors governing whether it will work or not, sometimes I think it is just “luck”  

I know I had been on this forum for a long time when I had IVF but I purposely didn’t read up about it before I had treatment.  It didn´t even occur to me that both my eggs wouldn’t fertilise!!!    Looking back on it I was quite glad I was ignorant!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Sue its much better to know as little as possible   
I on the other hand knew everything about it   

Had my doppler arrive yesterday as I was getting worked up some days when little squidge was quiet  

Best £20 I've ever spent, heard him moving around kicking and punching etc and of course his heartbeat too   ....WHEN he held still enough


----------



## Wraakgodin

My husband wouldn't let me buy one of those Stacey, he was worried, and quite rightly so, that I would get addicted to it!  I am glad your little footballer is practicing in there and everything is ok.  

DH filling the pool!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i just don't know what to do with myself! hours til we have to leave for the clinic... too hot to do much...really can't concentrate on anything except watching the clock! cat snoozing on my bed, dh on a conference call. 

tum te tum. i'm sure there's something important i should be doing while i can. maybe breakfast? but i feel too bloated. have to be quiet not to disturb dh. perhaps i should knit something.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Knit, watch a film, anything to keep your mind occupied on something else, you will go loopy otherwise.  Perhaps you better get started knitting booties!  

I was knitting at 4am today!!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Write a big post in your diary or maybe start planning some lists of things you'd like to do during the 2ww to keep sane xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

YAY TODAY IS GOLDBUNNY EMBIE TUMMY GOING TO BE A YUMMY MUMMY DAY!!!


----------



## goldbunny

we called the original three frosties 'the three musketeers' so i guess if there's a fourth he'll have to be 'd'artagnan'.


----------



## melloumaw

Wishing you lots of luck today gb


----------



## rach t

Great news gb hope your ok xxx

Stace bet you will be carrying dobbler around everywhere hehe xxx

Bubbles just want to say I love you xxx

Everyone how are you all xxx

Had scan today twins doing fab really well and both head down (which isn't very nice for me I can hardly walk) little miss weighs 3.15 and big mrs weighs 4.7 so good size for twins there was a lady there a new with one baby 2 weeks ahead of me and hers was weighing 4.8 xxx


----------



## rach t

And I'm booked in for the 9th sept to be induced xxx


----------



## goldbunny

wow rach well done on scan congrats glad they're doing well how exciting to have the date set!

so, I have two (medium quality?) 8-cell three-day embies back on board and one frostie frozen, (the other two were 6 and 4 cells but the 6 was a bit fragmented so they said it wasn't freezable) and one delicious portion of DHs home made lasagne on board to keep them company.

i'm finally PUPO! it's been so long, it was last august I began downregging on my last cycle and it's august already again today. 

Spot is dead, Long Live Spot! Must get PMA going now. Had clexane at the clinic ouch that's not good! have to remember to do those. And the calcitabs and the folic acid and the pregnacare and the utrogestan. So much for relax and not think about it when there's all that to remember. 


everything crossed now! feel a bit deflated actually which sounds wrong, I mean I know i'm so blessed to have got to e/t but I think i'm scared about losing it now, it's as if because I lost spot 1 I think i'm more aware of what I can lose.. whereas before I had even managed it there didn't seem to be a worse-case scenario...


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach – glad to hear that the girls are doing wonderfully well in there, sorry to hear that they are making you uncomfortable.  Just have to hold on for another 5 weeks!

GB – huge congratulations on being PUPO!!  I am sending you and those two embies a huge hug (oh, and one for your frostie as well!).  I hope they are snuggling in well down there.  It is understandable that you would be deflated after all that you have been through.  *puts moderator hat on* WHEN you get to the pregnancy stage, there is a pregnant after loss thread on the Pregnancy Clubs section, I am sure they will give you lots of support.  *puts friend hat back on* We will also be here to support you through whatever emotions you go through.    

Going to be 37 degrees tomorrow! Think I am going to sit the whole day in a cold bath!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh, nearly forgot the                                                                                                                                         

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i'm looking forward to tomorrow, first day in ages I haven't had to think about tx so much, although still drugs to be had, the worst bit is out of the way.. I can start to think about stuff to do 'for fun'.


----------



## hopepaige

WAHOOOOO GB congrats on being PUPO     here is loads of   and    to you and dh and those precious embies on board.
Sure they are busy busy inside and before you no it 2ww will be over and 9mths journey will begin.  
take care and keep strong

Rach so so so exciting to hear all going well with your little ones, growing nicely    just 1mth left so close now.  

hope your all well


----------



## rach t

Gb is now pupo     and thanks xxx

Thanks sue and girl and boy hehe how are you xxx

Hope thank you yes 5 weeks then time for you to meet yours so exciting xxx

I just carnt believe this time last year I had all my drugs ready to start 1st cycle and now iv been giving a date to give birth to twins xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

rach t said:


> Thanks sue and girl and boy hehe how are you xxx


Ooops, sorry! My defence was I had just woken up from a nap and wasn´t totally "with it"! 

And you did put Miss and Mrs! 



rach t said:


> little miss weighs 3.15 and big mrs weighs 4.7


Sue


----------



## rach t

Haha sue you ok xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, hurrah     well done chick     massive congrats on being PUPO    

Rach, wow only 5weeks!!!!!!    glad all great   

Hugs to all  
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

just made myself a new ticker. bit nervous about doing that. a countdown to uncertainty!

got a bit stressed last night realising there was aspartame in my calcitabs that I was prescribed, so didn't take them. I just don't understand why you spend your whole life trying to avoid dangerous chemicals and only put healthy stuff in your body except them doctors keep trying to give you bad things.


----------



## melloumaw

not long now rach and hope
gb is pupo  
morning all you lovely ladies


----------



## rach t

Hi jelly hows max xx

Hi mel how are you xx

Gb how are yoi today pupo lady xxx
Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Congrats GB - those embies are here to stay xxxx

Ladies I'm sorry I've not read back far, couple of you know already we revived some devastating news this morning our friends beautiful daughter took her own life last night at only 14 yrs old, no warning just silently left this world..... Devastated is not the word


----------



## goldbunny

oh god bubble so sorry what a dreadful thing to happen.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks GB, just shell shocked beyond words her sister found her this morning. Just hoping and praying their family find a way through this terrible time


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Bubble, what a terrible thing to happen, I am just gobsmacked that someone so young should feel so desperate to do something like that.  Sending love, hugs and strength to you and her family.

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

the first thing that comes to mind really is how hard it is as a young teenage girl to get problems taken seriously it's so often they get fobbed off and told they just have to put up with it - eg the whole menstruation thing, you just get told 'everyone has to put up with it' I think many girls suffer from hormonal problems and physical changes and there's just no help there.. such a tragic waste.. one thing the IVF rollercoaster has taught me is how much of the way I feel is related to hormones and not an intrinsic part of me... I have so much more understanding of it now.. when you're a teen there's nobody to explain and then when you feel bad, you feel like you will be that way the rest of time.. everyone treats you like a kid when it comes to stuff you want and expects you to cope like an adult when anything's wrong.. young girls are under so much pressure to grow up fast - I mean when I was young we still played with dolls and stuff up to leaving primary school but these days the three year olds are doing that and the ten years olds are already mini-teens.. there's just no time for them to play before the world tries to corrupt them.


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles, i just want to send my love at this terrible time


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just wanted to send a top up of hugs to Bubble, I am still thinking of you hun. 

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks everyone it would appear she killed herself largely because of bullying on a site called askfm if you all have ******** PLEASE sign up the the page petitioning for this disgusting site to be closed down. 
No child should receive anonymous abuse and messages telling then to kill them selves. 
For those with nieces/nephews that use the Internet please warn them about the dangers of this site, Hannah isn't the first young person to commit suicide due to this website.

Sorry for brining such sorrow to this wonderful group. 


Goldbunny how are the mini bunnies?? I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have found 2, Bubble - and joined them both.  From what I have read, the site has a lot of young blood on its hands.  

We are here for you, through good times and bad, that is what friends are for.  Dont worry about bringing sorrow to the group.  

Morning all!!  Especially our lovely PUPO lady!                     

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Wrak  

Love my babydust ladies


----------



## goldbunny

bubble hope you are all coping ok 



i'm just trying to get into a routine with all the supplements etc. sleeping badly cause still bloated. dh and iwere so tired yesterday we went shopping it was like the blind leading the blind. zzzzz


at one point he was staring right at the custard saying 'i dont think theyve got any'. he was out friday til 3am cause he went to play poker. men, huh.

enjoying the sunny weather but not outside much scared i'll get midge bites of hayfever and affect my immune systrm so just trying yo stay cool and calm. day 6 past collection today so hopefully they are snuggling in now


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you both manage to get a good nights sleep tonight, GB.  I think you will be safe from insects, I can confirm that they are all here and feeding on me!  I am going to take a hayfever tablet, see if that helps with the itching, one of them is on the back of my knee and it is killing me!  

Sending a top up of               

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Hello ladies how is everyone?  

20 weeks today  

Bubbles here for you


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations, Stacey!!!   

Bubbles, sending you a top up of hugs.  

Hi everyone else!  

Lovely weather here today, will probably go for a walk in the woods or a cycle ride later.  No point sitting inside all day.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

Stacey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Stacey HALF WAY !!                    

So excited!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks lovely ladies   you've all been so fab to me  

Everyday I really cannot believe how lucky I am. I am glad to have travelled this journey to come across you lovely ladies.

Some of you I have met in person, would love to meet more of you! 

My pal Bubbles I so desperately wish everyday that your struggle with infertility was over.
I'm not a trusting person when it comes to female friends..but you will always be a lifelong friend. I can tell you anything  
That day you visited me in hospital, I've never had any friend care so much.
You are courageous and caring and have a beautiful soul you have taught me many things.
My little boy will love you as much as I do I know that  

Once I looked back over our thread right from the very beginning... and it made me smile.  

Love u all   oh god eyes are filling with tears up damn hormones!!!

Feeling emotional today    

Soppy pregnant lady  
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased we can mark this stage with you stacey  
ditto re our bubbles she's fab


----------



## goldbunny

I keep looking, not to see what time it is, but to see what day it is.. I think the 2ww madness is upon me! DH is at work today so I'm pacing about. Must keep busy! lost count of the number of times I have looked at the calendar to work out when I can test. *shakes head* like it was any different from when I looked 5 minutes ago.


----------



## melloumaw

lol gb, all the crazy will be worth it


----------



## Wraakgodin

What are you doing today, GB?  Is there anything you can do that will distract you?  I dont wan you to get yourself in a tizz and have a panic attack like I did with my first IUI. 

For info - today is 5th August, it is 1 week 4 days until test date!  (sorry!)

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello ladies   happy Monday  

Inlaws here this week (from Adelaide) so I might be a little 'quiet'  

Gb sending loads of        get out in the sun!! Vit D VERY important at this stage and throughout pregnancy! 

Hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Oh and Stacey, when is your due date again I'm prob coming to UK in early jan!!!!    maybe I get to see little bubba


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!!  Hope you have fun with in-laws!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

They not staying here.... Phew   staying in hotel   hehe (Im so cruel hehe)


----------



## Wraakgodin

That sounds a lot more manageable!!!  

Not happy today, my Wii console has died!  As this is the 3rd one I have had, I am not sure whether I will buy a new one, shame really as I love the games I have. 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

maybe now Isabella is getting bigger a ping pong table would do instead? I am so tempted to build on on our landing it would be hard to build but such a fun idea. i'd need some REALLY long wood, and to be able to ignore the fact that we wouldn't be able to use the table and the stairs at the same time.

what people did before they invented the Wii http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/vintage-table-tennis-set-/330979470182?pt=UK_Sports_TableTennis_RL&hash=item4d0fe9eb66


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly Due date is 23rd December but he is measuring more like 18th Decemebr but YES we have to meet up  

whereabouts will you be staying?


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, are you sure console it's completely dead? I thought mine was until I read that I had to reset the console and the game unit itself......

Stacey, fab. I will be going to Sweden but will have a few days in UK, not sure where yet.
X


----------



## staceyemma

Be lovely to see you Jelly   and Max!
I'll meet u anywhere


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, weird that you mentioned a ping pong table, was only talking to my mum yesterday about the “good old days” when we had a net across the dining room table!  We have a 2m long Shuffleboard, we haven´t introduced her to that yet.  The Wii is for me and DH, she has a Dora game but apart from that she never uses it.  We have unplugged it, tried 4 different games, we get the same error message.  DH has taken it out to the shed and gently blown it with his air compressor to get rid of any dust, but still the same error message.  I have e-mailed someone that does repairs, but haven't heard back yet.  

Isabella has just found out the hard way what happens when you press the button and put your fingers on the electric fly swatter!!!   

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bubble, just read about Hannah on the Daily Mail website.  Sending you a top up of hugs. 

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Wrak - So proud of her family for being brave enough to share their story xxx


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## Jelly.B

Max sending kisses to bubble and all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

perfect photo jelly.

have you thought about putting it in one of those cute baby competitions?


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't know how to make it smaller! It's HUGE hehe

Aww bless ya, he really isn't THAT cute     haha he's my little handsome boy for sure lol 

Have actually thought about it, but not sure if it's just because I think he's cute cause he's mine and parents always think so about their own kids hehe

How you coping gb??


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww, Jelly!  What a lovely photo to wake up to this morning!  He is sooooo cute!  

They way I looked at it, as Isabella was the cutest child in the world, there was no point getting any external varifiation from competitions!   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha that's funny   and so true


----------



## staceyemma

Lovely to wake up to little Max on our thread.  
Gorgeous boy


----------



## goldbunny

that's a seriously good baby photo you just need to crop the rubbish whiteness off the top...adjust the proportions a touch by cropping so he is in just the right position in the 'frame' and it's great. if I had a photo like that i'd be renting him out for advertising money! But that might be going a step too far.


----------



## goldbunny

max


----------



## Jelly.B

You do make me giggle gb


----------



## melloumaw

fab photo jelly. max is soooooooooooo cute


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles,just read re: hannah, what a beautiful girl,such a shame, thinking of you


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, are you saying he's a cute baby or JUST a cute photo


----------



## melloumaw

lol jelly


----------



## goldbunny

jelly we all know he's cute as a button but that is an especially professional looking photograph (pose-wise) if you don't believe me check out some of the photographs being used by professional photographers to advertise their services that shot is the sort they'd look at and go 'that's the money shot' about. Wrap one for grandma for Christmas. Send it now though on account of he will have grown by then. x


----------



## goldbunny

oh great. there's a dead bird under my dining table.


----------



## goldbunny

the generosity of cats.


----------



## Wraakgodin

It is better than some professional photos I have had taken of Isabella, GB!  How are you feeling today?  

Been out for a bike ride and then to petting zoo this morning.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww..... your cat loves you, GB!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

gb thats why mine are house cats lol


----------



## hopepaige

hey ladies

Jelly max is gorgeous loving it  
GB how u doing? just kitty bringing you a little prezzie  
Bubbles just read that story   lots of love to the family and to you all 

Stacey    so exciting love cant believe how fast time is going, i no the feeling i have 8wks left cant actually believe it, feel like i still have so so much to still do  

mel and sue hi  

hope your all well


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Hope!  Oooh, exciting!  There is always more to do, no matter how prepared you are!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hey all, really sorry I haven't been on more, Hannah's story has gone international, unfortunately so has the abusive messages aimed at her family via ** and any other possible means. I have spent probably 6 hrs since 10pm last night deleting blocking and removing multiple posts that have left me feeling physically sick, her sister is also receiving abuse....

If I'm away from here it is because the family have asked me to help moderate Hannahs memorial page


----------



## goldbunny

so sorry bubble sending you a big hug.       

they are lucky you are there to help but it must be a nightmare for them at a time when the grief is bad enough. there are some really badly behaved people out there it's horrible. can't they just unplug the internet for a month or so? where are they posting? to ********? this is one reason I really object to people putting personal stuff up on the internet, if it was all anonymous it would be much simpler for people being attacked to just walk away. A forum like this for example and a person could just delete and then start again with a new identity. really so sorry for your loss, such a shock at that age.


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles this the reason my children are not allowed social networking sites,they have friends mobile and home numbers and email address i dont feel they need anything else, dont you just detest the idiocy of people


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Ladies - Rach is in LABOUR! she's a little scared as 32 weeks is a bit earlier than planned but they're in the right hands at the hospital. Please join me in sending her all our love and wishing a safe happy arrival to her little duo


----------



## goldbunny

eeek good luck rach


----------



## Jelly.B

Sending loads of        to rach and her little ones! 

Just another reason why I'm not on ********! Feel for the whole family, sending   all around bubbles.

Max is not very well again   awful cough and cold again. Horrid seeing him like this. Took him to the doctors, he's now on antibiotics for a week. Poor bub. I'm like a zombie, no sleep..... 

Kisses to all xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

maybe you should move to a warm country jelly.. oh wait. you did.   poor max hope he is better soon x


----------



## melloumaw

good luck rach 32 weeks is a good stage honey your in the right hands tho, apparently bedrest with feet higher than head is supposed to slow labour down


----------



## Jelly.B

Just awful hearing him coughing like this, seeing him struggle   hoping meds kicks in soon! 

Not long now gb


----------



## hopepaige

oh little max hope your beta soon angel.   

Rach sending you and david loads of hugs and all the best for the arrival of your wee ones     

GB hope your doing ok on your 2ww  

Bubbles loads of love to the family and you, your support for them is so amazing


----------



## Jelly.B

NOT LONG NOW hope!!!     xxx


----------



## melloumaw

get well soon max


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks mel, as you know, horrid seeing your little ones struggle   and you can't do anything 
How's you Hun? Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

not bad sweetie, have you tried snuffle babe or baby vickes you can get the plug in ones which are meant to be really good


----------



## Jelly.B

Got it and not making any difference. He's def got a virus that just needs to leave his system. It's the coughing that's horrid. But at least his lungs sounds clear and not a chest infection as of yet. Hoping meds will sort soon   we all need sleep here lol


----------



## hopepaige

thanks jelly

yeah hearing about Rach im like omg i could be next  

hey Mel hope your well

more   for little Max


----------



## goldbunny

start packing hope!


----------



## Jelly.B

Got a vaporiser, Vicks one, and smells lush in whole house hehe, still not making much difference to bub   

Hope, very very excited for you


----------



## hopepaige

Maybe u r right GB I need to stop thinking no it won't happen to me


----------



## melloumaw

hope our summer came at 28 weeks i just woke up damp and thought oh oh lots of rest now sweetie


----------



## Wraakgodin

Some people are so sick Bubble.  When things like this happen and I hear that the family are getting abusive messages as well, then I dispair at the state of the world.  It makes me want to grab people and give them a good shake, but unfortunately whatever you say to these people, it wont make much difference,  you cant talk to them on a rational level.  Can you post a link to the memorial page so I can post on it.  If there is anything I can do, let me know.  

Aaaaggggghhhhhhhh!  Good luck Rach, I will be thinking of you and stalking this thread until I get news!!!!  Let us know as soon as you hear anything, Bubble!

Jelly, I am on ** and I strongly control who I allow in my friends list, nothing is public.  I have had people who have said things that I find offensive (mainly racist) and I have deleted them, I don’t need those sort of people in my life.  I hope Max gets well soon and you manage to get some sleep.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

I used to be on **, but when everyone was announcing pregnancys and posting photos, it really upset me so I closed my acc. This was before we started our ivf journey. I completely understand why people are on it though,  it's just not for me, still isn't. think my man is addictive to it haha 
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

He doesn´t play Candy Crush, does he, Jelly??!  ** is the only way I know what my bro and cousins are up to!  I still get upset when I see pregnancy photos, I have stepped away a couple of times, just for a few days when it has been bad, but I always come back.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

He hates candy crash! I got it on my phone teehee... Addictive!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am stuck on 162!  I have a second ** account for gaming and competitions, so my friends don´t indundated with things on their wall, and I competition companies can´t see personal stuff. 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope we get some news of Rach tomorrow!  I am off to the zoo, so I won´t be stalking, but she will be in my thoughts.  

Sending a huge hug all round.  

Night night ladies!

Sue


----------



## rach t

Hi update nothing happend im on drip to stop labour for 24 need more steriods for their lungs so its just waiting xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for the update Rach.  I hope everything goes well when it does happen!!!

                            

Sending you a huge hug

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

big hug rach hope you are ok waiting x


----------



## melloumaw

fab news rach, you should have your feet elevated sweetie its been proven to help stop prem labour, hang on in there honey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

RACH - Hope they stay in there a little longer! Wish I could be there to mop your brow hun, so much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for the flying visit, trying to work and juggle ** page at the same time (shhh don't tell the boss) 
link for the page is below, it is the ONLY official page

https://www.********.com/pages/Hannah-Smiths-Safe-Haven/185265884984776

her parents are understandably not reading much at the minute but do want the page to be there so we will work hard to keep it clean and troll free xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Liked it, Bubble.  

Hi everyone!  Although I have been at the zoo I have been thinking of Rach today, I hope things are going well!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, 162!!!!!??!!! I'm on ehh 13 hahaha. Hope zoo was fun  

Rach, thinking of you and the little ones     

Morning all. Happy Friday   going out tonight for a meal with some of the ladies from mothers group. In laws going back home to Adelaide today    has been fun tho  

Kisses to all
Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!!!

Zoo was interesting!  It was a really good zoo, the aquarium was out of this world!  But Isabella was in a grump and she didn´t like all the caves that they had there.  She lost her cuddly polar bear and that got her upset as well, we asked at reception and no one handed it in.  We will certainly go back, but perhaps when she is older!  

Have fun with your mothers group.  How did you get on with the in-laws?  Are you glad they are going?!  

I can´t sleep at the moment, bad earache.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

losing one's polar bear is a disaster. i'd be beside myself if anything happened to mine.


----------



## melloumaw

have fun tonight jelly
sue poor isabella, shame about the polar bear, yaz once lost ducky the fish and kicked up a storm, lucky we found it 
happy friday ladies


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good/freaky news on the polar bear front!!  My m-i-l bought the polar bear from a supermarket over a year ago, I haven’t seen them in the shop again since.  But we went in there today and there were 3, half price!!!!  So we took it as a sign and we bought her one.  There will still be a hole in our hearts because the other one is still gone, but perhaps this new one will help us heal and move on….!    Spooky coincidence!  

Mel, we lost a lion in a German department store, never found it.  We are now going to have a rule that the animals will either be in the house or car, nowhere else!  

Still got earache, had to buy painkillers and drink from supermarket as I couldn’t wait until I got home.  

Still thinking of Rach and the twins               

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

yay for the polar bear sue, boo for the ear ache have you got any of these used to fasten them round the toy and the childs arm 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Buddy-Secure-A-Toy-straps-Multicoloured/dp/B006WZZ2XW


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone they stopped the contractions and iv had the steriods for them im home just waiting to see if it starts again iv had vramp all day and couple pains tightness every couple of hours im just goin to see what happens and monitor them if they get regular and often I will then go bk in xxx

Hope every one ok xxx


----------



## melloumaw

glad to hear your home rach, plenty of rest,no lifting etc


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad to hear everything is ok, Rach.  You rest and take care of yourself, or better still, get DH to wait on you hand and foot!! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

big hug rach.

wraak go back for the other two. You just can't have enough polar bears. That way if it goes missing again..


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, DH wouldnt let me, I did ask!!!  

How are you feeling?  Less than a week now!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning everyone!

Still thinking of you, Rach!             

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Morning all, 

Hope everyone's ok! I'm just at work waiting for lunch time. 
Odin now has a sister Lunar! 

Rach - We're all waiting with baited breath hunny xxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

morning sue. how's things? must try and find my polar bear and put up a picture. 

bubble! hope you are ok and having a better week - lunar? is that the cat in the picture?   shall I come around and wind your work clock forwards?

rach how are you coping, any news? x   

i'm a Bit BOred!!!! *paces about*...


----------



## goldbunny

oh it's not a cat, it's a brown puppy! lordy I must go to the optician!


----------



## melloumaw

welcome lunar, beautiful names bubbles


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone sorry haven't been on I'm still the same cumming and going although yest tea time was awful I was in so much pain and I couldn't get out of the bath as the contractions were strong everytime I moved to get out so I just sat and cried ha but wen got into bed they settled down just keeps starting then it stops must be off the drip xxx

How is everyone xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Rach, I got so excited when I saw that you posted!!!  I have been thinking of you and wondering how things are going.  

They must be water babies then!!!   

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Oh Rach so sorry to hear you goin thru so much pain, these babies just dont want to come out hey   
hope you have a beta day today


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you doing, Hope?  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Hi Sue

Im good and how are you 

very uncomfortable at night but hey worth it in the end, got our next scan this saturday so very exciting. 
Also goin to a baby expo this weekend, apparently they are very good and you can get just about anything and everything there so told hubby he beta have his wallet handy   

hello to all you lovely ladies  hope your all well


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck this weekend, both for the scan and the expo!  I hope your hubby doesn´t come over all faint when you start emptying the bank account and maxing the credit card!!!!    

Nothing interesting going on here now DH is back at work!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

hope with triplets msybe you can get loads of freebies. sounds. fun to go to an expo.


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you coping, GB?  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

thanks sue  hey Gb, yeah ive got him down to a fine art just flatter my eyelids and tell him its for the babies and he cant say no    ive been hearing the adverts about it on the radio daily and they have lots of competitions going ext so we shall see if luck is on our side  

as long as you and Isabelle are fit and well thats most important 

GB hope your ok and your 2ww is goin ok, not long now    holding thumbs and   that BFP is gonna be yours for the keeping


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thinking of my gorgeous ladies! 
Rach - Tried to call you hun but couldn't get through hope alls ok? xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope - So exciting

GB- Not long chickadee are you on knickerwatch??

All my other ladies my love is with you xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Can´t sleep, so thought I would do some modding!  Isabella was having trouble getting to sleep so DH put her next to him on our bed, you can guess what happened, they were both asleep within 10 minutes - so I am having to sleep on the sofa as I daren´t move either of them!  

Still got everything crossed for you, GB.  I hope you managed to get to sleep, I saw what time you posted on your diary!  

Bubble, sending you a top up of hugs.  I hope the family are getting less abuse now, and they can get on with the grieving process. 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Poor you sue! Hope sofa not too uncomfy

Not great our end. Max coughing so bad still and teething a killer! Not sure how much sleep I got between 12-6am... 10min here...30min there... It's a killer this... Just made myself a cuppa, droped the mug! hot water all over my feet... cant think straight little own hold a cup properly! Called doc and they want to see him again today. 

Oh how I wished I had calpol for his teething! Kids drugs here are useless!!! 

Sending hugs to all
Gb, got a feeling it will be a BFP


----------



## goldbunny

still awake here terrible toothache and also flutteryness in my leg i wonder if that is down to the clexane? 

why isn't there calpol in australia? hope max better soon x

[email protected] sofa wraak next time you better get in first and bagsie the bed.


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't know why they don't sell it here... But stupid!!! Panadol simply doesn't touch it. 

I NEVER suffered from sleepiness night when he was a 'baby' . He was such a perfect little one   found it so easy when everyone else struggled... Well IM STRUGGLING NOW   eeeekkkk poor poor little Max though, can't be easy for him either 

Try and get some sleep gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

It’s not that the sofa is uncomfortable, it is just that I couldn´t get comfortable on it – if you know what I mean. Slept from 11-1 and from 4-6!  So not good!  

Jelly, sending you huge hugs for Max teething and coughing.  I hope the tea didn´t burn you.  I hope the docs can give him something so you can all get a decent nights sleep.  They have drugs in UK that I can´t find here, it is so annoying.  I used to get my mum to send that liquid that you put on their clothes to help them sleep when they have a cold, but I have recently found it in one chemist here.  Pain killers for children are always up the back passage here, not pleasant!  

GB, I did get in bed, but someone kicked me out!  Thought it was more important for her to be comfortable and get some sleep. Hope you managed to get some sleep, and you toothache and leg settle down.  I will have everything crossed tomorrow, do you pee on a stick or get a test at the clinic? Not tempted to test early?! 

Looking forward to this afternoon, having hair cut – little things please little minds!  I am starting to look like Cousin Itt from the Adams family!  (all you youngsters will have to google that one!) 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, haha that's funny, I'm sure you don't look anything like itt    always nice doing something for yourself tho, hope you like new hair cut


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cousin Itt!



Hard to do anything when you have hair in your eyes like that, I couldn't read my book outside yesterday as the wind kept blowing it in my eyes.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha     but what a lovely colour!! 

So, Max is on more drugs   hope it does the trick this time


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, poor sue hope you get some sleep tonight, i had a horrid sleep last night it was so muggy,
jelly hope max feels better soon poor little man
gb when are you testing i figure your approx 15dpet now so its gotta be soon, fingers crossed for you
hope not sure what your plans are for a pram, but i found this one i think its ace,it has a steering wheel lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140958930205?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
hi to everyone else


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, when I was younger it was bright red.  I like the colour, but when I was younger I was teased a lot, so hated it.  My old hairdresser always used to say "you can´t get that colour out of a bottle"!  When I go to the hairdressers later they will make a comment about the grey bits and whether I want it coloured - .  I know they are just trying to drum up business, but they don´t have to ruin my self-esteem in the process!!!    I hope the drugs help Max, bless him, and you all get a better nights sleep.  

Mel, love the pram!  Wish I needed one!  

Had another win today!  A few days ago I won 3 months online Weight Watchers, today I won a The Wolverine t-shirt, and 2 tickets to see the film.  Hugh Jackman..... you don´t need to ask me twice!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, good haircut  

Gb, thinking of you lots and lots and   for a good result today
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning Jelly!!!

8am and Isabella is still asleep! *bliss*  She was playing outside with her friends until 8pm.  

I am happy with the haircut, it is only when I get it cut that I realise how out of control and long it was before!  Isabella was well behaved, and she was the envy of all her friends because the hairdressers put a streek of coloured hair chalk in her hair!  

Still thinking of GB and Rach.  I hope everything is going well, ladies!                 

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE   

enjoy your quiet morning sue    we always feel good once the hair is chopped off so glad you are happy with it  

Hi Jelly hope little Max is much beta and that the meds are doing wonders for him  

GB your big day today my love       that BFP is right there waiting \

Hope you and your wee ones are ok Rach 

Thanks Mel for that link wow that one is actually lovely, we were thinking of just getting a twin and single pram, but definately also gonna do some investigations at the baby expo this weekend so we shall see   

Hope everyone else is well and ready for the weekend baby


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285237.new#new


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh I am blubbing here.  What amazing news GB.  I am so happy for you!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Love the ticker!

I told Isabella that you got a BFP and now I have had to have a little talk about where babies come from!!!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

'well there was this nice lady embryologist and.....'


----------



## hopepaige

wahooooooooooooooooo GB        so so happy for you, dh and baby spot  

congrats my love, you determination and "neva give up" attitude has gotten you this far again


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> 'well there was this nice lady embryologist and.....'


I didn't go that far! I just said that sometimes people find it hard to have a baby, and when they get pregnant they are very very happy! She wanted to know when your baby is coming and are you coming to visit! 

I am having one of those inquisitive mornings with her!! (someone help me!) She asked about when she was born, fortunately I had a c-section, so I can just say that I had an operation, rather than going through the ins and outs of natural birth! She said "did you have that because I couldn't find the way out?"! I have shown her a lot of pictures of before and after she was born, and each has come with a question! She has described the time in my tummy as a "funny adventure"!  I showed her the wristbands we both had while we were in hospital, and I said that was to make sure I didn't get the wrong baby. Now she keeps asking "I wasn't the wrong baby, was I?" She has also asked about her Grandpa Simon who died before she was born, more awkward questions! She has said she wants to be a truck driver when she grows up and drive a pink Scania truck (DH has taught her about the different makes of truck! ) and later she said she wants to be a giant and destroy our house! I just asked her why she won't eat the same food as us and she said "because I am difficult!" I love the curiousity of her, but sometimes it is hard to think of what to say!

DH is home in 2 1/2 hours!!! Counting the minutes!!! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

she sounds great fun!   make the most of it and feed her lots of useful information.


----------



## goldbunny

I have terrible toothache (made a dentist appt but they can't see me til Tuesday unless I go in and cry) and it's driving me crazy, think I may have cracked a tooth. 
and the knickerwatch is getting silly now but since I announced I am now paranoid I have jinxed it. or that i'm dreaming.


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations gb so pleased for you


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think this is in order!

​
Sue


----------



## melloumaw

thats the one sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> I have terrible toothache (made a dentist appt but they can't see me til Tuesday unless I go in and cry) and it's driving me crazy, think I may have cracked a tooth.
> and the knickerwatch is getting silly now but since I announced I am now paranoid I have jinxed it. or that i'm dreaming.


I hope you get an appointment soon and they can sort it out, GB.

Sending you a huge hug. I hope the news sinks in soon! You haven´t jinxed it, you have waited until you OTD to break the news and that will give you a clear and certain result, you are not one of those people that test a couple of days after transfer!

Sue


----------



## Gertie5050

massive congratulations gb to you & hubby, you so deserve it !!!!!!    xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Massive congrats gb           

Xxxx


----------



## rach t

Big congratulations gb xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey Rach, you gave me a heart attack!!!    I saw you posted and I got all excited!  How are things?

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i really wanted to upload this pic into my diary but it wouldn't let me upload anything over there. Does anyone know how i can do that or why it won't let me? 

*headscratch*


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Congrats GB


----------



## goldbunny

thank you bubble


----------



## Jelly.B

I'm crap at uploading pics so can't help you there
Funny how you written dates on tests, I did that to mine too   wow, that seems like ages ago now..... Can't believe Max is over 7 months!!!!  

So, Max is getting better   however, I have now got what feels like knifes in my throat, blocked nose and ear ache   come on! Give me a break!! Aaarrgghhhh


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry just a quickie today as I have terrible ear ache and finding it hard to concentrate on putting a sentence together!

GB, I have asked in the moderator section about your photo query, I will let you know what they say.

Jelly, hope both you and Max soon make a 100% recovery!  Hope your DH doesn't get it, he should be well enough to look after you both!!!  

Supposed to be going on a pony and trap ride through the forest today (and typically it is raining!), and then seeing The Wolverine tonight.  

Dragged Isabella kicking and screaming into the house last night and sent her to bed, as she told a neighbour twice (in Dutch) "you have a fat bottom"!!!  Fortunately the woman has children about the same age and took it in good humour.  She is thin, but perhaps if she was fat she might not have been so amused!!  Talk about ground swallow me up!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Naughty madam! 

Hope ear ache gets better for you, mine not great but think has to do with cold rather then infection  
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not sure what mine is, it is been like this for 10 days now, DH just keeps saying that ear drops will cure it. 

Here is something for you - http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/mar/13/nigel-slater-classic-hot-toddy-recipe

Snuggle up warm 

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jelly.B

Haha I HATE whiskey.... Maybe I can use wine instead ha   

You should go to dr.... Maybe it's an infection......


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wrak- love Isabella and her funny comments kids that age say the BEST things


----------



## Wraakgodin

goldbunny said:


> i really wanted to upload this pic into my diary but it wouldn't let me upload anything over there. Does anyone know how i can do that or why it won't let me?
> 
> *headscratch*


Hi GB, Caz says she has modified your post and added it for you. I haven´t checked it though!  Just walked in and waiting for my parents to come online so I can chat to them on Skype.

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

smashing, thank you!


----------



## goldbunny

just testing. Though I think the hat guy reminds me of staceys scan pic.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

lol at Goldbunny x


----------



## goldbunny

how are you bubble?


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
jelly and sue hope those earaches get better soon
gb how you feeling today?
i cant believe molly is 14 today i'll be posting her cake picture later when i finish icing it, her fave thing at the moment is a character called chopper from a Japanese cartoon http://www.mi9.com/one-piece-free-wallpaper-chopper-wallpaper_92950.html
have a good day ladies


----------



## goldbunny

I think that wallpaper would give me nightmares!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Happy birthday Molly   such a lovely name too! Was one of the names on my 'girls' list' 
Hope she has a great day xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Birthday Molly!!!  Hope she has a fantastic day, Mel!

Ear no better, doc said infection.  They gave me drops, started using them yesterday morning and still deaf in left ear, also have ringing in my ears so that distorts everything that comes into the right!  So avoiding contact with people at the moment until I can hear again!  Supposed to use them 3 times a day, but I have to lie down for 15 minutes with them, daren´t leave Isabella alone that long, so will have to wait until DH gets home at 5pm.  

Better get back to Isabella, she is playing swingball in the front garden, hopefully it won´t end in tears!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!  

Jelly, hope you and Max are feeling better. 

Hope, sending you and your bump a gentle hug!  How are you doing? 

Mel, how did the cake turn out?

Bubble, sending you and Hannah’s family a top up of hugs.  

GB, how are you feeling?  Knitting booties yet?!

Anyone heard from Rach?!!

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.  Isabella got a sniffle and a cough today, so she is snuggled under a blanket with her bear watching CBeebies. 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

lol not booties yet but my blanket isn't big enough to snuggle under (unless you were a mouse) and has gone wrong! first job today is unravel it and repair! if i can...

hope you are all ok x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh no, hope you can sort your blanket out.

Here is mine so far, I haven't done much lately, when I watch the children I have been doing Sodoku (or however you spell it!)



Not sure about it, not all the squares are the same size! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

think i might make one like that next. i worry i would struggle to get them all the same size too. do you cast on loosely or tightly - is your first row as stretchy as the last? i think if you just don't sew them til the end you will be able to even out any size issues (like alternate large and small).


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies
cake didnt turn out as good as i planned lol
sue with knitted squares you should be able to tug them slightly to get them into shape


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone how are you all xxx

Im still here sue was in hospital monday with loads of pain sent home later on day im waiting for consultant to ring iv phoned and told them I carnt possibly go on like this I carnt have a bath I crawl with pain to get upstairs I dnt wnt to twist but im realy struggling my legs are a mess xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Rach, sorry to hear that you are in so much pain.  I hope the consultant phones you back soon and can think of a way to help you.  How far gone are you?  32 weeks ish?  

Mel and GB, I do tend to cast on a bit tightly, so they dont stretch much   I think I will just have to organise them according to size, rather than what looks best!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, sending you all my love!!!  

Sue, look at you and your knitting! I hate knitting! Love sewing tho!! Just made a couple of cushions for Max's bedroom



Next, a giant dice made out of material ...


----------



## Jelly.B

Tried to trim that pic!!! And still huge!
And cut off the last bit on blue cushion   hard work on iPad! Anyway, blue cushion has wooden buttons on side


----------



## goldbunny

BBUNNYLOVESGIRAFFES! want!   they have some cute giraffe stuff in tesco. the benefit of knitting over sewing is sometimes sewing is less portable... but i like both, i wish i was any good at sewing i would make clothes.


----------



## goldbunny

i can see the buttons jelly. x


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh that is so cute, Jelly, and looks so professional!  My m-i-l gave me a second hand sewing machine and it is gathering dust in the loft!  Actually I have 2 because she gave one to step-daughter and that is in the shed.  I bet he will love the dice!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Weird, can't see buttons myself.... Anyhow..... 
Max is soooooooo close to crawling!!! He's pushing himself forward on all fours... Somehow...strong boy! he's EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, haha two!! Wow! Sell them on eBay


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, I'm no good at sewing really, well, not good enough to make clothes! Wish I was too!


----------



## Wraakgodin

We tried to sell one, Jelly.  We put it on the Dutch equivalent, we only had one person come round to look at it, and because it didnt have one specific attachment he didn´t want it!  Now these attachments you can buy in a shop for a couple of euros.....!    I have no idea what we are going to do with step daughters stuff, there isn´t any room for anything else in the shed at the moment and it will all be out of there before winter, that is a promise - whether she picks it up or we take it to the tip, I am not having my garden table and chairs outside all year round, they certainly are worse for wear after last winter, or perhaps I should sell her stuff and buy a new garden set!   

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I wish I could make clothes, I have a terrible time trying to find stuff that fits.

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

if this pic works it is a bit of blankie, but the colours are weird because I took the pic on my phone sorry about the lighting the blankie is just cream I think it looks a bit green in the picture. you can't see the bits that went wrong they are out of the top of the pic. one area I can't fix one I will have to.


----------



## goldbunny

wraak once you have learned how to do purl stitch confidently (youtube!) I will show you this pattern it is quite easy to do providing you don't have DH try and cuddle you mid-row which is why mine went a bit wonky!


----------



## Wraakgodin

That looks gorgeous, GB!  I am impressed!  I am going to use my left overs from the squares to practice stitches.  I was going to do it when I had finished the wool I have (2 more pink balls to go!) but I might after this square is finished.  I fancy trying something different.  Youtube is invaluable, that is where I learnt to cast on.  

Trouble is I knit when something else is going on, whether keeping an eye on the kids in the street, or watching tv, not sure how easy it will be to concentrate on something else at the same time!  Doing a square is simple and not much chance of going wrong (unless Isabella decides to play with my knitting behind my back and dropping a few stitches!), but it is getting too boring.  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

That's lovely gb


----------



## goldbunny

the sneaky thing with that 'pattern' is that most of it is very simple. some patterns have a complex multi-row thing to remember but that is every other row just purl straight across, so half the time you're just working a plain row, and the patterned rows are a repeat of 6 stitches... so you only need to keep track of one little pattern of 6 again and again and again... end row, purl a row, repeat the little pattern... the horizontal rib effect through it is because every now and then I threw in an ordinary 'knit' row instead of the patterned row.

so mine goes
(rows)
cast on
purl
pattern
purl
pattern
purl
pattern
purl
pattern
purl
knit
purl
pattern
purl
pattern

etc etc.

the patterned rows are blocks of 6 plus 1 stitch at the beginning, so the cast on (loose) is K1 + (K6 x how many columns you want)

so I had 121 cast on stitches. (1 plus 20 columns of pattern)

the purl rows are easy once you see how and the only way is to look it up.

the patterned group does this with the 6 stitches

*YF* = (in your head say 'from the top' or something else to indicate the start of the pattern) *yarn forward*. pull the working end to the front of the work. (this causes it to wrap around the needle when you do the next stitch creating an extra stitch) 
*K1* = *knit one stitch* (with me so far?  )
*S1* = *slip the following stitch directly from the left to right needles WITHOUT knitting it*. just slide it across. 
*K2tog* = *knit the following TWO stitches together as if they are one stitch.* 
*PSSO* = using the LEFT needle, stick the point under the SLIPPED stitch that is last-but-one on the right needle. Hold very tight to the working end of the yarn to prevent the last stitch coming off, and *use the left needle to lever the slipped stitch OFF the right needle.*
*K1* = *knit another stitch*. For good measure. 
*YF* =* yarn forward*. see above.
*K1* = *Knit another stitch.* in your head, say 'and finish'. Because you need to be able to differentiate between the two instances when you do YF. In case you get distracted.

then pause for a rest and repeat that little pattern. it's actually very easy if you verbally talk yourself through it like learning a little poem.

a patterned row goes

K1, then (YF, K1, S1, K2tog, PSSO, K1, YF, K1) repeat (pattern) to end.


----------



## goldbunny

where you knitted two together you lost a stitch, and where you slipped a stitch you lost a stitch, but you created two more at the YFs, so it comes out even as you go along.


----------



## melloumaw

how about crochet sue so simple


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach is in hospital twinnies on the way!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

eeeeeeek!  Now how am I expected to get back to sleep now??!  Thanks for the update Bubble!  Keep us informed!!  I am glad she is in, she was suffering a lot last time she posted.  

Getting excited, we are going to be aunties again!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

any news?!!! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

hope you're ok rach x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for the pattern GB, I have saved it on my computer as a word document and I will have a proper look at it at the weekend.  Then I can go through it very carefully!!  

Mel, a couple of months ago I bought a crochet book and hooks, but never got round to using them yet.  One of those things you look at the book and go "eeeek! Can´t do that!" I tried to find a class but couldn't.  Another thing I have to get round to doing!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

my horizontal lines in it are overall a mixture some might be different combinations the widest bit is a few lines of 2x2 rib 
but don't worry about that just experiment! you could try


pattern
knit
pattern

or pattern
purl
knit
purl
pattern

or
pattern
purl
purl
purl
pattern

etc

just keep all the patterns on the same side of the work, so either all the odd numbered rows or all the evens, if you see what i mean, don't pattern some odd and some even (but the plain knit and purl rows you can play around with ) x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

No news yet!


----------



## Wraakgodin

aaaahhhh!  I saw you posted and got excited!    Thanks for the update! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

*paces back and forth impatiently*


----------



## Wraakgodin

If I had carpet in the living room, GB, then I would have paced a grove in it!!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

bubble you haven't told us how the puppies are doing?  x


----------



## melloumaw

rach wishing you a speedy labour,and congratulations in advance
sue youtube crochet granny square


----------



## Wraakgodin

I might give it a try at the weekend, Mel.  One of the other moderators, Jenn has got me into all this!  

I am not stalking this page today, honest!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

unless we were stalking too, how would we know?


----------



## Wraakgodin

I think there might be a few fellow stalkers today!

sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

....


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Still no news


----------



## goldbunny

*sigh*


----------



## melloumaw

so exciting....
surely its not stalking if we're all doing it!!!!!
i think we are excited cyber aunties pacing the internet corridors


----------



## goldbunny

I should declutter my desk while i'm in here. did you know I sit at DH's desk because there's so much stuff piled on mine? even my chair is buried.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good idea, GB, I better do mine as well!  Isabella is playing with a cardboard box, that will keep her occupied for a while! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

That's mine tidied, now what to do next........  *paces up and down*

I suppose the rest of the house might be a good idea!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

what? that only took you twenty minutes? mine needs a team of sherpas and a compass for navigating...


----------



## Wraakgodin

It isn´t a big desk, GB!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

hahah. that's so CLEAN! mine's scary. it's 'contents' include, a broken lamp, two empty tissue boxes, a bag of dried lavender, a picture frame that needs a picture putting in it, a bookrest, an old laptop, unopened bank statement, boxes from when they installed the fast broadband, loads of felt tip pens, all my ivf paperwork, all the cats vet paperwork, an empty heart shaped box from a box of chocolates, the drawing tablet for the laptop, a working desk lamp, three large yoghurt pots filled with pens, scissors etc, am old router, my ipod, some cables, a plant pot (empty), framed photo of cat and DH, a screwdriver, a lightforputtinginside a drawer, two tiny batteries, half a storage box filled with random papers(i'm not counting stuff beyond the top of the desk, and it's only half on it), a fourth yoghurt pot of stuff, a spare computer monitor, seven cardboard storage boxes (assorted contents) one plastic storage box, three postcards, a spiral notebook, an empty rice-crispies packet, a microphone for the pc, an old newspaper, a clipboard, six box files, a pile of smaller files, two brand new tea towels, theatre program, empty padded envelope, magazine from the open university, some receipts, and a pile of paperwork that I have no idea about. 

 where to even start?


----------



## Jelly.B

You guys has made me crack up!! 

Gb, you are writing the longest emails in the world haha   where do you even find the time!

Rach, come on darling, we want some lovely good news   

I'm being naughty..... Pizza and wine night! On a 'school night' ha! Have no interest in cooking nor cleaning today!


----------



## goldbunny

mmmmmmmmmmm pizza!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooh..... pizza!  Got pasta tonight (using left over sauce from yesterday), might request pizza tomorrow!

GB, you should see DH’s office upstairs, it was a junk room, we turned it into an office, it is now a junk room again.  He WAS going to tidy it up while he was on his 3 weeks off…..!  I assume your empty boxes can go for a start.  Why have you kept the broken lamp? I have a pot full of pens on the desk and the rest of the pens I have accumulated I have put in a drawer.  I must admit to collecting padded envelopes, you never know when you might need one, and it is cheaper to recycle!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

my dad made the lamp when he was at school. so I can't throw it, but I haven't figured out how to fix it either.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh, that is a good enough reason to hold on to it!  We never made anything like that when I was at school!

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Babies still inside tummy but 5lbs + each 
not long now !!!


----------



## goldbunny

hmm so does that mean today?


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny I'm really happy for you!
         
Please stay safe for your mummy little one


----------



## Wraakgodin

Can I go to the supermarket?  I don´t want to miss anything!!!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

thank you Stacey. going out of my mind today with being unable to imagine it is going to actually work this time.. just seems like so long to wait.. there should be some kind of instruction manual. all the information I have seems to conflict... the generalisation 'carry on as normal' is hopeless where normal involves either sitting at the computer the whole time or using things like paint and chemicals and lifting things and all that... it probably would be easier if I had a job..


----------



## staceyemma

Goldbunny it's impossible to be normal now   It's very sad what happened to u before. BUT there is no reason your little miracle isn't going to be just fine  
I really hope for you xxx

Do you have a first scan booked?


----------



## goldbunny

not yet apparently they couldn't book it this week I think i'll find out next week, expecting mid September.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Rach will be induced at 4pm today! get stalking ladies


----------



## goldbunny

it's been ages - can't she just have a caesarean and pop them out quick?   they really only inducing her now when she's been in hospital since last night?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

She's been in and out since her cervix first opened a week ago GB


----------



## goldbunny

I don't understand why they make people wait around so much. I'd be losing the plot! it's quite exciting they could be here soon though. Has she chosen names?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I'll let her share their names once they've arrived    for a easy happy delivery xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

GOOD LUCK RACH
5lb each is an excellent weight for twins
summer was only 2lb15 lol


----------



## staceyemma

Good luck rach


----------



## Wraakgodin

I'm back!!  Good luck Rach!!!  We are all thinking of you!!!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

did you bring us any cake?


----------



## Wraakgodin

carrot cake for the bunny - and  a lovely chocolate cake for the rest of us!!!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Still no news xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

poor rach :-( hope she is ok.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

The twins are here!!!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gorgeous beautiful and perfect! Mummy looks beautiful sure she will post/give ok for me to post more soon but all is well


----------



## Wraakgodin

Night night ladies.  I look forward to get wonderful news tomorrow!  My thoughts are with you, Rach 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

so relieved congratulations well done rach x x good timing maybe you can get some sleep now xx thanks for the updates bubble x


----------



## Wraakgodin

wow!!!  Excellent news!!!  Congratulations Rach!!  I look forward to hearing more tomorrow, now you get some rest!

Thanks for the updates, Bubble, send her our love. 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hurrah, massive congrats rach           
How blooming exciting    

Xxxxx

HAPPY FRIDAY LADIES  
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

hope you're all getting more sleep than i am. was awake at 1 and now awake the last 40 minutes... which at 3.40 am isn't amusing me. how are you doing rach? x 

wish i could do  the emotes from here but this padthing won't let me.

had to wee at 3 am, trying to save some up to do another cb digital test...trouble is i can't go very long between weeing.

i very naughtily ordered a present for spot but i don't want to go and pick it up without the reassurance of a nice 3+ .

trouble is i think it might freak me out a bit if it comes back only 2-3 weeks or worse. my wee is really cloudy i am hoping that is due to the utrogestan and not a problem, but it's another thing to worry about. wish i could get back to sleep. think i have a cold too.


----------



## melloumaw

congratulations rach mr rach and the new arrivals


----------



## goldbunny

'Mr rach and the new arrivals' - sounds like a band!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope you managed to get some sleep Goldbunny, and feel better soon.  It is understandable that you would want reassurance, especially after what happened to dear Spot.  

DH and Isabella both woke me up at 3am with their coughing, I just hope I don´t get it!  Haven't been able to get back to sleep, so just watched 3 hours of CSI and now watching Midsummer Murders - all recorded from last night.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

got an hour or so! just managed to poas with a wonderful reassuring quick 3+ coming up, which is as it should be given that exactly a week ago it said 2-3., so hopefully that rules out a chemical (fingers crossed) since my levels have risen...though obviously it could be ectopic...anyway, i am 'pregnant enough' to collect spot's toy. phew. just have to hide it from dh when i get it.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad to hear that your levels are going up, GB.  What did you buy Spot?  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

lovely hear gb
dh set off to work at half 2, he just had a cortisone jab yesterday and can barely move his arm,so i never went to bed till he text at 5 to say he'd got there,finally went to bed at half 6 but couldnt sleep till 8 then dil text me argh,need sleep lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Mel, hope today goes quickly and you can soon get back to bed!

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

oh GB glad to hear levels are goin up  what did you get for spot?

shame mel hope you and dh have a better night tonight and that his arm gets beta 
Sue hope you guys are also beta soon soon  

Rach once again congrats girls, your babies are absolutely gorgeous   

hey everyone else hope your all well and taking it easy, enjoy your long weekend, i hear mon is a bank holi for you guys


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not a bank holiday here, Hope!  No more holidays here until Xmas!    I envy people in the UK with all their holidays!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

it's a b...

it's a b....


it's...

a

BUNNY!


----------



## Wraakgodin

it's a PINK bunny!!!   

Children (and adults - me included!) in the street have just gone mental!  A load of local companies have just done a circular tour of the town and thrown sweets (and other things) at the children!  I had this brainwave to bring an umbrella which made it easier to catch stuff!  Isabella and me caught 10 sweets, 4 lolles, 3 packs of mints, 3 small packs of Haribo, 1 box raisins, 4 balloons, 3 arm bands, a note book and a couple of keyrings!  They are coming back at 6pm so we will be ready!  DH will be with us this time so an extra pair of hands!  Apparently they do this every year, we have been here 7 years and we have never seen it.  Shame Isabella missed the last 2 years  

Sue


----------



## rach t

Hi everyone thank you sorry haven't been on I'm home but twins have to stay in bit so I'm bkwards and forwards from hospital they both doin well they just on heat mattress to keep temp right and alternating feeds with bottle then a milk tube so they don't use lots of energy on every feed but our little girl is called Skye Hannah Witherspoon Hannah after our wonderful bubbles and our little boy is called Harley Witherspoon haven't got middle name yet ha xxx


----------



## goldbunny

congratulations rach well done, so glad you are home safe hopefully not long and your babies will join you. such lovely names I would have liked skye but it would be not brilliant with DH's surname so it's not able to be top of the list, so lovely to be Hannah after our darling bubble xxx

                

give them a kiss from me please!


----------



## goldbunny

I just thought! it's SUCH a good job you didn't want to name her after Jelly instead of bubble.


Jelly Witherspoon. 





hehehehehehehehe.


----------



## rach t

Thank you gb and haha hope your doin well xx


----------



## melloumaw

wonderful to hear from you rach, so pleased for you and mr rach
what a wonderful privilege for hannah i bet she is over the moon, cant wait for photos, grow big and strong skye and harley
lots of love and best wish's virtual auntie mel


----------



## Gertie5050

congratulations rach to you and hubby, hope Skye & Harley go home soon    xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies how is everyone?

GB how are you? 
Hope you are ok 

Mel  Hello how r u?! 

Jelly- How are u and cheeky Max?  

Rach- Bet you are hectic at the moment with the new arrivals. so happy for you and your family  

Sue-Hope u and Isabella r ok  

Gertie- Nice to see u on here hope ur ok  

Bubble     hows the pups? 

Hope- Bet your belly is big now   any name ideas yet?

No definite names for my little man yet its sooo hard


----------



## Wraakgodin

Rach, congratulations again!  Lovely names!  

Stacey, names are so difficult.  We did a list each and then gave it to each other to cross of the definate no no's, and went from there.  Although we did screw everything up and start again a couple of weeks before the birth!  The problem with things over here is you have to register a name within 3 days of the birth, you don´t get the luxury of getting to know the child's character before you name them!  We both have one boys name each that we like, but unfortunately we won't get to use it.  

Stressful day today.  DH and his work colleagues will find out today or tomorrow what the work situation is.  Some will stay the same, some will have their hours reduced, and some will lose their jobs.    Keep jumping every time I get an sms or phone call 

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Oh Sue that must be worrying for you  
I've been made redundant in the past it was horrible hanging around waiting to find out what was happening. Although looking back it was a blessing in disguise but at the time it was very hard. 
Hope that your hubby finds out soon what's going on


----------



## goldbunny

morning folks, hi stacey x, hi wraak, sorry you're having a stressful day wraak, sounds nerve-wracking! i've had working hours cut before and it was a horrible atmosphere at work.. long time ago now... just makes everyone feel like the can't plan anything... 

no news here except that DHs uncle died so the outlaws are coming to stay next week and i think it's all a bit stressful for DH. trouble is he is busy at work and can't really afford the time off, and it might mean we want to put back getting a scan til after they have gone home since i don't want to find a problem at the scan and then have to go home and play hostess...going to be a bit weird pretending not to be pregnant at the funeral.. just hoping the clinic are flexible about a scan date... trouble is i will run out of clexane by then and they may be reluctant to prescribe more til they scan me... it's hard to explain to them that if dh needs time off for his family he can't just drop everything to get to a scan he might have to go into work for a few days after they leave. 
just trying to use this week to get tidy but i'm a bit chaotic. i struggle to sort out and file all the ivf paperwork the whole thing just seems to get in a total mess. i don't know if i should put stuff together by cycle or by type of thing eg invoices, letters, etc...i tend to feel like i need to keep every scrap of information.

blankie coming along nicely but slowly, still a few errors creeping in! luckily by creating a bit of a pattern i can disguise the worst of it. it's easier to keep going than unpick every time i make a mistake.

still haven't finished my lion project from cycle 1 ! though we did buy it some eyes... might buy some beans to stuff the legs with.

ooh no i have a great idea - i want something to put in the legs to give weight for stability so it will stand up well... DH has a massive penny collection.... sure he wouldn't miss some of those... might experiment.

hope you're all having a good week. x


----------



## Wraakgodin

It is the uncertainty of it all.  I hardly slept last night, I ended up watching the last two Harry Potter films until 3am.  He says the atmosphere at work is terrible at the moment.  He thinks that production workers will be worst hit, fortunately he is a deputy team leader, so perhaps that combined with his experience with the company (he worked for them for 10 years, left and then came back a couple of years later and has been there 2 years now, and has worked in many departments overall) he will be less hit that others.  But you just never know.  It is the money situation that worries me, the unemployment office take up to 3 months to make the first payment!  

Isabella got a postcard from her future classmates inviting her to come on 1 October!  It didn´t say anything more than that, I assume it is one of her tester days, not sure if it will be for a whole day or an hour!  Getting excited and terrified that she will soon be going to school.  

GB – sorry to hear about DH’s uncle.  My condolences to him and the rest of the family.  I hope things with the outlaws go smoothly and you can soon reschedule a scan.  To be honest I threw all the stuff out from my failed cycles, I couldn´t bear seeing them.  Glad the blanket is coming along, I did do a bit more knitting of my squares at the weekend.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

stacey just seen your bump photo you look lovely my dear


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you mel


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!  Hope everyone is ok.  

Nothing much going on here.  Working in the garden this weekend.  DH got news from his work, his work hours stay the same, so all that stress and worry for nothing.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

oh that's a relief, well enjoy the garden x could you nip over and do something with the disaster-area we laughingly call a 'pond' ?


----------



## Wraakgodin

i was thinking of hiring him out, number 15 wants him to help getting rid of her hedge as well!  Are you going to keep the pond?  Or are you going to fill it in?  If we were nearer we would help  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

I want to get professionals in and have it made bigger! I'd like a bridge and timed fountains! and floodlights! 
DH thinks we can fix it but isn't too bothered if it is there at all.
There's not actually any water in it at the moment though...no idea if the liner's gone or if it just got so dried out over the summer and just needs topping up. but it leaks if you put the filter on because the waterfall bit isn't lined up right or something...and the whole thing's horribly overgrown so it's hard to see what is what. and the filter is going to need cleaning out but it's a bit weird, the whole thing was here when we moved in...


----------



## staceyemma

Sue good news about Dh's hours but yes all that worry for nothing.
Hope you can relax a bit now x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Goldbunny, that sounds adventurous!  My parents have a pond, it took my dad 20 years to figure out where to put it, every year or so  he would dig a hole and then decide he didn’t want it there and fill it in again!  It was a shock when he actually did it, we didn´t believe it until the water went in!!  It sounds like a good idea to just scrap yours and start again.  DH did think about having a long rectangular pond instead of these planters, but the children round here are a bit too fond of mud pies!  I think there would be trouble if we did it!  We just have an aquarium indoors with 5 fish, although one is due to pop out some little ones, so no way of knowing how many we will have!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Stacey, I hope so too.  Just have to hold out financially until end of November when I can get a job while Isabella is at school.

How are you doing? 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

the other thing I want done is supports so I can put a wire cover over it, I don't want a permanent cover but my sisters boy is 2 1/2 and it would be nice if she could bring him over without us panicking he's going to dive in...or fill it with footballs... I reckon I could have a removeable cover and some built in supports for it to attach securely to.


----------



## Wraakgodin

My parents have a wire mesh frame over theirs, even though my niece is 7 and there is always someone outside with her.  I think my dad does it more to keep the herons out!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

I was reading back through the old posts this morning, whatever happened to becky and loulou?


----------



## goldbunny

Wikipedia says the average gestation for triplets is 32 weeks. Since hope's ticker says she's 31 weeks tomorrow, that's something for us to look forward to for next week then!!!!!! you all ready hope?


----------



## Wraakgodin

oooooh!  I will never be away from the computer now, GB! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i'm so restless now.

shouldn't have had that late night sticky bun really..


----------



## goldbunny

hope are you ok? you haven't posted for a week are the babies coming soon? x


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohhhh yes, where is hope......


----------



## Wraakgodin

no news??!!  *paces up and down*

Morning ladies!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

"Last Active: Yesterday at 09:20"

So she has been online, just hasn´t posted.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Unless she's too busy to post??!!?    ohhhhhh getting excited now!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Shall I get some more popcorn, Jelly??! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Popcorn... No way, bubbles all the way..... After all it's lunch time here now so technically allowed


----------



## Wraakgodin

But we dont know when it might happen, we might be drunk for a week!!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

And how fab and fun would that be


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies  

my gosh you have had me in stitches here,   sorry had a hectic weekend and have finally sat down to catch my breath you would neva say im 31wks pregnant  

I had a farewell party at work on Friday as ive resigned not just goin on maternity leave, I think 3 babies is going to be a handful so   and then my sister in law threw me a a surprise babyshower yesterday so by the time I got to bed last night I was finsihed. And then had the trio keeping me up all night i feel like a walking zombie at the moment.  

sue great news about dh job really happy all worked out for you guys   

GB you should be takin it easy now now, you must be like me give dh the "to do" list he calls it "his jobs"   and you take it easy, you are preggies you no   

Jelly how are you doing? Little Max isnt so small anymore hey my goodness,  they really do grow up so so fast, I was telling Becky and Lou Lou just the other day cant believe how big there boys are as well  time seems to fly when your having fun hey  

Rach love to you and your gorgeous twins as well,   1more sleep and they will be hope with you all where they belong sooooo exciting.
 
Stacey how you love, loving the belly  and Bubbles how u and your little babies doing?  

AFM if you start with the popcorn sue or the drinking jelly you guys are gonna be drunk drunk by the time I give birth.   

My doctors aim has always been to take me to 34/35wks    and he recons if I carry on the way I am now I should have no problems.   
Was there yesterday all going 100% babies growing nicely, hb still strong and now that ive finsihed work on Friday this week I plan to just relax on the couch and chill.  
Goin back on Friday to him so will be weekly checkups now unless something happens, his aim is for end Sep  The longer i keep them inside my tums the quicker they can cone home with me so thats what i keep holding onto   
Hope your all having a great weekend and have a fab week ahead planned.


----------



## Jelly.B

Hugs for hope     but please forward time!!! IM READY TO MEET THEM NOW!!!!!


----------



## goldbunny

yes quite and exactly.


bay-bees bay-bees bay-bees bay-bees (goldbunny commences annoying chanting that she intends to keep up til hope gives up and pops them out for us. ) bay-bees bay-bees bay-bees....


----------



## hopepaige

thanks gb i wish you dance to work cause my gosh im so uncomfortable now i just want them to come out now shew 

Thanks jelly if you find the forward app please let me no


----------



## goldbunny

anyone else think that in max's latest picture he looks like a baby Bob Hoskins?


----------



## Jelly.B

Eeeekkkkkk..... Changing pic now!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwwwww... he is cute, Jelly!!!

Hope, you just have a bunch of impatient aunties here! 

Well, weekend was interesting. Stepdaughter came over to collect her stuff, and she was fine, like nothing happened.  Although I don't necessarily believe that she has forgiven and forgotten the circumstances in which she left.  So I am playing along but not getting emotionally involved at the moment.  In the 14 months since we saw her she has acquired a fiance and had a miscarriage earlier in the year.  She also bought her younger brother, so Isabella got to meet her half brother, I suppose it is weird meeting your 18 year old brother for the first time!  The last time I saw him he was 8, so has changed a bit now.  Apologies in advance for the rant, skip over the next bit..... I can't believe how someone who wanted children so much she went through failed treatment, then moved on to adoption and went through such red tape to adopt 3 children from Eastern Europe could treat their children like   When DH left 10 years ago she poisoned the children against him, forced them to write to the judge saying they didn't want contact.  So DH didn't see the eldest for 7 years, and this weekend was the first time he spoke to the youngest for 10 years.  So not only were they abandoned by their birth parents in an orphanage, they were made to feel that their adopted father didn't want anything to do with them and it was all their fault.  Step daughter left home when she was 17 because of emotional and physical abuse, she got a job and a flat with a friend, but when she lost her job she lost the flat she asked her mum if she could move back home, but because she couldn't contribute to bills she made her live in the shed through a cold winter, she couldn't even go inside for dinner, she had to go to friends houses for that.  The middle child was kicked out at 18, he is now living in a flat provided by a homeless organisation and from what his sister says, he is being treated for serious psychological issues.  The youngest left school a few months before his 18th birthday without any qualifications and was also kicked out by his mum, and is now living with his sister and her fiance. The mum is now fostering children, one not strictly legally.  Now with that background what sort of council would let her foster?  When the children left home they were banned from having contact with their sibling(s) that were left in the home, just as DH was banned from having contact with them.  Stepdaughters fiance went there to pick up medicine for the youngest, and got a mouthful of abuse from the grandfather.  Some people in the village call them "the sect", and that is true, it is more like a sect. Anyway, we will see what happens.  Perhaps step daughter realised that she did wrong and wants to build a relationship, but I am holding off getting emotionally involved at this stage.  But their mother has done so much emotional damage to these children.  They are smart, they could have done anything, but none of them have jobs or are furthering their education.  It is so sad, and makes me so angry that she has ruined all their potential and their whole lives.  

Sorry for the rant!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

and i thought DHs family was complicated!


----------



## melloumaw

wow sue, sending love and positivity to you


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, give me 'mums' number and I will tell her a thing or two!!' WTF!!! How can someone do that to kids, treat them this way!!! Makes me so sad and angry! Aarrgghhh


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well as she doesnt care about her children, and that the neighbours think it is a sect, then I dont think anything you could say would make any difference, Jelly.  It just makes me sick and angry that if those children were allowed to have regular contact with their father they would be in a different place, both mentally and educationally, their entire future would be different.  That someone has tried so hard to have children, and when she does she just ruins their lives.  Oh and because the youngest has dropped out of school DH has paid 2 months maintenance payments too much, because it is only while the children are still in full time education.  No chance of getting that back.  

Got some other news....... I am jumping about like a mad thing.  I have been entering an hourly competition with a national radio station, you have to fill in a ** app with the song that they are playing after the news.  It is running all this week between 9 and 4.  AND I HAVE WON AN I-PAD MINI!!!!!      I haven´t even listened to the station, I am getting the answers from a competition website!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

congratz sue


----------



## staceyemma

Nice one sue


----------



## goldbunny

brilliant prize! well done


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks ladies!  Cant wait for it to turn up!  

How is everyone today?

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

timeisgoingveryslowlyhere!


----------



## Wraakgodin

you mean the next 33 weeks, GB, or today/this week?!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

allofit. *sigh*


----------



## goldbunny

i wouldn't mind so much if it weren't for the uncertainty. apparently my age group has a 41% chance of m/c. so i don't exactly get to relax...


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh why do they tell you things like that, GB.  It doesn´t help your stress levels.  Sending you a huge hug.    I will be hoping and praying you will have a smooth and healthy pregnancy.  

My prize isn´t coming in the post, they are sending representatives from the station round tomorrow to take a photo of me and my prize!  eeeeeeeek!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

DARE you to insist on the 'cousin It' look for the photo!


----------



## Jelly.B

Can't wait to see that photo hehe   excellent news sue.


----------



## hopepaige

Well ladies as crazy as this sounds I think your dance worked GB  I was out yesterday having lunch with my SIL when my waters broke got ambulance and they rushed me to the hospital within hrs my contractions just got closer and closer and I'm now OMG can't believe I'm saying this I'm a proud mommy of 1 little boy and 2 girls  they r all doin so well and in getting cleaned and sorted hopin to go see them soon soon. Shaun has gone to get photies and to see them. Still can't believe it  will be in touch lata. Thank u for all your support and hope your all doin ok


----------



## Wraakgodin

OMG OMG!!!  Huge congratulations Hope!  That is fantastic news!!!  Welcome to the world triplets!  I hope they are doing ok.  I can´t wait to hear more later!

You take care of yourself   

Sue 


ps GB will get requests for dances now, fertility dances, win the lottery dances.....!


----------



## Jelly.B

WOW!!! Great news hope!!!! Awwww you are a mummy   massive congrats! Can't wait to hear more!!!
Xxxx


----------



## goldbunny

HOPE! *squeals* that was so quick! are you ok? how amazing! what order did they come out in, did you have a section? oh wow i am so pleased and amazed you're all ok. welcome babies! we have so many babydusters in here now. oh it is 5.46 am here how will i get back to sleep now? have you named them all? you're going to be so busy now! will you have a home help or a relative or something? you need an extra pair of hands! oh such joy hehe congratulations. i remember when you first said it was triplets i was so scared for you, amazing here we are and they're here! x x


----------



## staceyemma

OMG HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Woweeeeeee  

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

massive congratulations hope, on the safe arrival of the 3 amigos
sending hugs and kisses


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble




----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Wrak - Love it


----------



## Gertie5050

congratulations hope to you and hubby     xxx


----------



## goldbunny

got woken by a rogue smoke alarm beeping and now i can't get back to sleep. the alarm's fixed, just awake now. someone tell some interesting news ?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning GB!  Nothing interesting going on here.  Hope you manage to get back to sleep. 

The radio station said they were going to come and present me with my prize and take photos between 10 and 4 yesterday.  Well at 4.45 DH phoned them and they said "sorry, our car broke down on the way, we will send it in the post" grrrrrrrr!  Waited in the whole day for nothing, and I needed to go shopping!  I have no milk, no cereal, no squash for Isabella, no cheese..... grrrrr!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

how annoying sue, they should send you something extra for the inconvenience,i would contact them and complain, not even  a phone call to let you know is bad


----------



## goldbunny

shot themselves in the foot with that one the point of coming out to you was to increase their positive image/publicity ... by making you wait in and not coming they've decreased it. i don't believe them because if it was true they could have used a taxi.


----------



## rach t

Hope congratulations on your 3 beautiful babys they are gorgeous well done xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

They did apologise to DH, we will see what I get in the post, DH doesn´t think I will get anything extra.  I don't believe it either.  There is another prize winner who lives about 15 minutes down the road, so not sure if she waited in or not, whether she got it or not.  I suppose I should be glad I won!  I dont listen to the station anyway!! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

How are you doing, Rach??!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Lovely to see you here rach give those twinnies a kiss from me!


----------



## hopepaige

Hey everyone thank u for all your msgs  sorry its taken a while to update but hey its been one crazy week so far but its a new day and happy to say baby Thomas is off the oxygen and breathin on his own. The girls are still been assisted though but are doin well. Looks like we r goin to be here for up to 3-4wks in NICU until they are big enough and strong enough to come home. I will probably be discharged by sat am.  I'm feeling fine just stayin strong for my babies. I finally got to hold my little boy for the 1st time today was so amazing can't wait to hopefully get to hold my girls soon soon.  Hope u r all well and Rach how r u and your babies now that u r home, sure all is goin hundreds.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Hope, I am so glad that Thomas is now breathing on his own.  I hope his sisters will soon be doing the same.  Have you got names for them yet?  

Sue


----------



## hopepaige

Thanks Sue, yeah we have the 1st girl is Paige and the 2nd is Bridget and then Thomas


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh, always thought your real name was Paige!     

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

Wonderful news hope. How are you feeling apart from overwhelmed lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Awwww that really made me all teary (holding your baby for first time) bless. Hope little girls have their turn next. So so happy for you.
Welcome to the world Paige, Bridget and Thomas    

Xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Rach, how's it all going Sending hugs  
X


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies, i hope your all well, its a bit quiet on here at the moment
love to all


----------



## goldbunny

morning. can't seem to stop sneezing.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!  

Nothing interesting going on here, trying to get the front garden done inbetween the rain!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

When is your next scan, GB? 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

first scan 20th sept (10 days)


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck in advance  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

I thought it was a bit quiet too around here  

Went to visit friends last night who have a 3 day old little boy, was so lovely to hold him.  

I feel very emotional today and very lucky to be carrying my precious little miracle boy  

Gb will be thinking of you on the 20th  

7 weeks at work until maternity leave, last day is 24th October  

Filling my face with crumpets currently yum yum


----------



## staceyemma

Oh in other news I had a comfy nights sleep last night with my new maternity pillow   the hubby and cat have even less room on the bed now its like a giant long sausage


----------



## goldbunny

maybe you should relocate the cat overnight while you can, before jealousy arises... get it used to sleeping somewhere else.


----------



## staceyemma

My cat is a very jealous cat he's very much been able to go where he wants whenever he wants he's very much been 'our baby' not sure how he'll feel when a crying baby enters his home  

We'll be having the moses basket in our room for a good few months so yes he needs to keep out of our room. If I shut the bedroom door then I suspect he will miaow and claw at the door? I may be wrong he may not.
He doesn't sleep in our room every night

Thanks GB something I need to sort now before little one comes along.

He would get very jealous if I suddenly stopped him from coming into our room when baby arrives.


----------



## Jelly.B

I got a very jealous cat also, or should I say a spoilt one but never once have I had to worry about kitty and baby. Don't believe everything you read!   sometimes we all even have a kip in our bed and kitty would never come near baby, she sleeps either next to man or me or end of bed. Cats are more afraid of a screaming baby


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly my cat normally runs out of the house when babies/children scream he goes off to find peace elsewhere.
Has your cat ever tried to get into max's bed?


xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Yes she has as his bedroom door is sometimes a bit tricky to close but she would never ever jump in to his cot when he's there, cats can hear their breathing and they are more scared of the babies then you are for them to get near him/her. 

Cats are clever.... Once my kitty understood that max was in the cot rather then the Moses basket, she, on occasion while door was open, jumped into Moses basket to have a kip! Naughty one hehe but never ever has she got even close to max while in Moses basket or cot! 

Do what you think is best Hun. That's what's most important   whatever makes you comfy   I would never be comfy closing my cat in somewhere else during night. If I done so from birth then fair enough but now it would make me feel guilty plus kitty has shown she can clearly be trusted  
All my family got cats (3 sisters as you know) and never have any if us had any issues. 
There us so much you can worry about Hun ... It will drive you crazy! 
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

My gut instinct tells me that he will be fine.

Someone else mentioned to me about nets that you can get to go over the moses basket/cot?
Maybe I could do that then he can still be with us all?

I too would feel guilty shutting him out  

I love my Bruiser


----------



## goldbunny

since we brought our cat home at around 10 weeks she has been shut in the utility room overnight, where her food and litter tray are... she has a cardboard box to sleep in up on the worktop.. she knows when it is bedtime and if it gets late and we haven't put her to bed she comes to tell us. sometimes she has even put herself to bed if we have been out late. she's perfectly fine in there, it's warm and dry and she's got everything she needs. my first cat years ago slept in the coal bunker come winter or summer... being shut in is no big deal they just have to get used to it.... i agree many cats are fine around babies but i think it's a good idea to draw boundaries first, easier to later allow access than to wait til you want to seperate them and can't. my cat comes on my bed in the daytime but she knows everyone goes to their own bed at night.


----------



## Jelly.B

Like I said, whatever works for you is fine   I personally don't think there need to be 'boundaries' between a cat and a child. They know what the score is either way once the baby is in that house and they can hear the screams. 
I have no issues with my cat being near max during day or night. Like I said, cats are more afraid of kids then the other way around. 

Stacey, yes, you can get nets for cots and Moses baskets. Might be a good idea if you worried   I never had max in our bedroom, he went straight into his own room from birth. 
Xx


----------



## melloumaw

both my kitties will sniff a sleeping baby but no chance on earth of them sleeping even near one, 1 of the grandsons scared kali so bad she runs as soon as they turn up lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello mel hehe funny lol 
How are you??


----------



## Jelly.B

Will admit that once I found cat in the cot at one end, under blanket and max at the other end... But to be honest, it didn't even worry or bother me. I thought it was rather sweet. I get the feeling sometimes that kitty is 'looking after' Max... I only worry about the cat hair lol. 

Stacey, your cat is old now, last thing I would do is shut her out from somewhere she's used too. Cat will most likely run for it when little one cries anyway. Xxx


----------



## melloumaw

im good jelly,trying to find yasmin a smart lightweight not too expensive mac/trench coat she is off to london with school to go to the cake and bake show to meet mary berry. i got her 2 new tops a pair of jeans and some canvas deck shoes for£15 i ordered her this but it might not be here in time http://www.usc.co.uk/miso-pu-mac-jacket-668003
just wanted her to feel smart for a change lol
how are you getting on? i cant believe how quick little max is growing

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jelly.B

Lucky girl!!!! 

Max is so grown up now hehe... Goes too quick   one minute I live him getting older, walking, playing down the beach   the next I wish he was tiny again...
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Hello Mel


----------



## melloumaw

hi stacey sweetie you ok, hows squidge doing
ended up getting her this coat incase the other doesnt come on time http://direct.asda.com/george/womens-coats-jackets/short-piped-mac/G004306218,default,pd.html size bloody 16 to allow for her half and a jumper underneath

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

I need a new coat I should have a look in asda.. just wish I knew what size I will be in a month.


----------



## melloumaw

i like this maternity jacket http://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/shop-department/maternity-black-leather-look-waterfall-jacket_287561301
or this one http://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/shop-department/maternity-grey-jersey-belted-snood-coat_284640503

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

thanks mel, hadn't even thought of new look, they seem to have an amazing range. grey one's quite nice not sure about black not cheerful enough x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I hope you're all ok I do read but have nothing to post love to all


----------



## goldbunny

humongous hug bubble how are the puppies? have they wee'd in your shoes? are they naughty pups? xxxxxx gb


----------



## melloumaw

hi bubbles, lovely to hear from you.
how are you feeling now sweetie, have things settled down?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Gold bunny pups are good growing quick Odins 15 wks 2 days and lunar is 12 weeks tomorrow   they're fairly well behaved although they have their moments...... Particularly when they decide weeing by the door is as good as weeing after going through the door .... Will be counting down the days till the 20th for your scan  

Mel- alls still non stop here safe haven is at over 83k likes and we're launching a sister page and ******* account to follow the mp and government changes being pushed also been helping them re-decorate and sell the family home as Hannahs sister and dad cannot go upstairs... Also organising a fund raising event in October for harborough against bullying, and helping them with some school assembly's alongside my dads 70th surprise party which is now looming. Exhausted need a holiday lol me and hubby aren't in a great place right now so think we need to have some us time once the dust settles


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble


----------



## melloumaw

oh bubb's dont exhaust yourself sweetie, i know your helping others but not at your own expense, i hope you get some quality time with dh soon, if you need to blow off steam pm me sweetie
love to you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel and Jelly - to be fair I'm the last thing I care about right now, need to make sure everyone's ok or I won't be able to forgive myself, just how I'm made  (that and lots of stickytape and paper clips holding bits together lol) these people are some of the kindest I've ever met... On the day they lost Hannah her dad called my other half because he was worried how I'd handle the news more than his own grief. I will do anything for these people they're as good as family  

Anyhow love you all lots and promise I'm going to be back shaking some bubblicous baby dust and love soon xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

so long as your ok sweetie, take care, sending love and positivity for you and yours


----------



## hopepaige

Hey all my beautiful ladies how u all doin? Sorry I've been so busy in the NICU all day every day time is just flying by can't believ my little babies r a week old already. Its craziness but I'm so so in love its just unbelievable neva new love existed like this hehe. They have feeds every 3hrs so each have a turn every 1\2hr. Changin nappies, feeding and giving each one a bit of kanagroo care. They r on 20ml of milk but still bein tube feed. They were weighed again yesterday 1.36kg 1.30kg and 1.31kg (sorry we work in kg here not sure about pounds) Bridget and Thomas r doin real well we can already see there little personalities coming out  pls pls keep our little Paige h in your prayers as got a small problemits called PDA where her heart has a artery thats supposed to close after birth but it didnt so shes getting too much blood to her lungs thats why she is still on oxygen but doc gonna start some meds today so we hoping that does the trick shes a strong little fighter so I'm just prayin she responds to the treatment. I'm keepin strong just have to for my babies and the NICU staff r just fantastic so that helps a lot. Will keep u posted. Gb good luck for your scan on the 20th sure u can't wait . Stace your pregnancy is flyin by hey how super exciting. I no how u feel about your cat we have a dog that has been my baby for years and its just so hard because they always inside. We have had to get them kennels and make them nice new beds outside  shame hope they understand eventually. Jelly how r u and little Max doin? Mel how r u sweetie? And sue hope u and family r well. My Bubbles sendin u lots of love always thnkin of u. Rach hope u r copin with the twins and enjoyin every moment. I promise to pop in again soon will do inbetween my time with my angels. Take care and lots of babydust to you all


----------



## Jelly.B

Hope     sending lots of live to all of you and heaps of cuddles for little Paige     thinking of you all xxxxxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Or even LOVE!!! Silly phone!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Hope, so lovely to hear from you and how the little ones are doing.  Sending you all huge hugs, especially little Paige.  I hope the meds help.  

Love and hugs to all my thread buddies! 

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope I KNOW Paige will be fine she has her mummy's inner strength I know it!!
We are all sending every little bit of love and healing we can! I can't wait to see more photos as they grow/smile/start walking


----------



## goldbunny

good morning hope bridget paige an thomas     . extra hug for paige   to keep getting stronger wow you are so busy hope! a week already *milestone* happy week-birthday ! hope i hope you are recovrring nicely from the birth and that everyone is looking after you x


----------



## melloumaw

lovely to hear from you hope, sending much love to bridget,thomas,and an extra bit a love to paige, keep growing strong 3 amigo's


----------



## staceyemma

Hi Hope  

Your little ones are just gorgeous glad to hear they are all doing well  

Hope that Paige's meds do the trick for her  
I love seeing the pics on **.

Very tired today didn't have much sleep last night tossing and turning all night   starting to get a lot bigger now my appetite is huge I wish I could slow down on the eating a bit    I daren't weigh myself   oh well stuff it I'll work those pounds off walking squidge about in his pram


----------



## melloumaw

happy friday ladies, roll on the weekend


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Happy Friday


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Saturday!!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

happy saturday to you too..


bit scared this morning quite crampy...

best i try not to think about it.


what's everyone got planned for the weekend?


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Goldbunny. Is there anywhere you can go to get a private scan just to put your mind at rest?  At least you have less than a week until your planned scan.

Nothing interesting going on here, fell asleep on the sofa watching tv last night, DH threw a duvet over me so I didn´t get cold.  Raining here, just want 2 dry days so we can paint the inside of the planters with some stuff to protect them before we put the soil in.  Everything in the front garden is on hold until then.  I suppose a housework day for me today.  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Little one will be doing lots of growing and the baby cave too, stretching a cramping is V normal look back at all our successful ladies pgs  all had evil cramps about your stage. I'd say its a good sign


----------



## goldbunny

such a rollercoaster this is.

pacing about a bit restless today don't feel pregnant at all. think i'm 9 weeks which is scary as the last one didn't make it past this week - hang on in there spot!! 

tell me all about your day folks i need the distraction. what are you up to?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huge hug, GB.  I wish I had something to distract you, but not much going on here!  We have decided to build a bench in the front garden, so were doing that this weekend, it isn´t finished, we have to wait for DH's salary to come in tomorrow before we do anything else!  We have cut up some pallets to make the framework of the bench, and are just going to box it in with "proper" wood to make it look nice.  Waiting for a couple of dry days to do some painting on the planters.  I have been on my diet a fortnight (thanks to 12 weeks free Weight Watchers!) and have lost half a stone - so am chuffed!  Apart from that, life is dull!  

Wish I could do something to help you, I hate to see you go through all this worry.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

but that sounds excellent. A home-made bench! you should carve your initials and the date in it. there isn't bad wood there's just prepared wood and not-prepared wood. sandpaper is a miracle worker. If you're sanding or sawing stuff that has been treated for mould/rot resistance or other exterior wood treatments don't breathe in, or wear a mask.


----------



## goldbunny

if anyone has the faintest idea where I left the cable to recharge my ipod could they let me know!   can't find anything today.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Have you looked in all the plug sockets?  that is where I leave mine! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

looked everywhere. going out to buy a new one now. given up looking!


----------



## Wraakgodin

If you do that you know it will turn up the next day!!! 

This is how much we have done so far



So the bench fits neatly into the L shaped planter. Just have to make a few pallets out of scrap to fill in the middle bit, and we are going to encase it in the same wood as we used for the planter, then put cushions on it. Thought we would use pallets to give it the strength when my big fat bottom sits on it! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

what plans for the planter contents? I had a similar arrangement but MUCH Smaller around our bin area in our first house. (ie bins instead of benches). I believe the trick is to use something (wire mesh? recycled plastic? bricks?) to artificially raise the base of the planter contents, we had plastic planters standing inside the wood surround supported on something I can't even remember what, but basically it is all about keeping the soil away from the wood and making it so you need the least amount of soil/compost possible. Obviously you need it deeper if it's getting shrubs or trees but quite shallow is fine for bedding or heathers...think about creating some drainage channel? you don't want spare water collecting along the bottom of the planter where it meets the floor. if you poured water now onto the patio, which way would it run? Why not build in a little storage? if you pulled the benches towards each other you could create a narrow storage area at each end, you wouldn't miss it much from the bench length, could make a space for tools, newspaper/toys/drinks?  a four inch table top so you have somewhere to stand a drink would be fab. (think sofa arms)

you might get things nesting in the space underneath so I'd be inclined to make the whole thing easy to dismantle in the event you hear scrabbling. it's a top idea though I love woodwork projects. You could even create shelves in the pallet gaps and make the bench fronts hinged so you could open them up and use the shelves for secateurs etc...


----------



## goldbunny

like this ?


----------



## melloumaw

nice work sue
gb i hope your finding things to occupy your mind
i decided to cut my hair again, i get bored easily so i side shaved it and curled the other side lol


----------



## melloumaw

wow really need to learn how to resize lol
done it thats better lol


----------



## goldbunny

it looks quite pretty. but you don't look ANYTHING like I imagined you did! hehe @ the internet and how we imagine people.


----------



## melloumaw

i love it like this, its like being 2 different people depending which side you look at lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Very funky hair mel      how on earth do you get those lovely curls??!?!??
Thought you had dark hair............ But blond really suits you  
Xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, we have got some bricks that we could use in the bottom, we are also going to get some sand.  The reason we dug up all the plants and put slabs in our garden is that there is a very aggressive weed that is nearly impossible to get rid of.  I like colour in my garden, I didn’t want a cold wall like the neighbours have done.  We are going to put a membrane in the inside of the planter to protect the new soil from the contaminated underneath. Hopefully the bricks will give it that drainage. The sofa arm tables sounds a really good idea, will mention it to DH later, we aren’t going to go for storage as it is in the front garden and easily accessible to any Tom, Dick or Harry, we don’t keep anything valuable out at night!  We caught a newspaper boy trying to take a rockery stone once!  We complained to his bosses and we haven’t seen him since!  How are you feeling now?  

Mel, love the hair!  It is great to see what people look like, as GB said, you have this image in your head what people look like.  I had you down as having straight brown hair, at least I got the length right, well on one side!   

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

the curls are a nightmare as my hair only holds style for about an hour, so lots of gel spray and loads of hairspray,till its stiff lol,and a tiny curling barrel with the hair curling up the tong bottom to top to create a ringlet and slide the hair off the tongs whilst their only just open instead of unwinding them.
my hair is naturally mousy brown, but i've been dying it since i was 14, it was blue black before i lifted it to this shade of blonde, only another level and some toner till its where i want it, my favourite hair style i had was bleach blonde ringlets with an electric blue fringe. im gonna do a blue leopard print on my shaved side once ive bleached it again


----------



## Jelly.B

I thought it was hard to lift it from dark to blond like that but then again, I'm not a hairdresser lol x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh blimey Mel, you really like to experiment with your hair!!  Wish I was that adventurous, i think I have had my hair highlighted once and permed once, in my whole life!  I am put off having highlights again as I remember my mum being at a similar age and having them done, and my young brother said "oh mum, you have more grey now!" 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Doh! Hehe
I'm having highlights Friday.... More of a sun kissed look


----------



## staceyemma

You're very pretty Mel   
I wish I was brave to do something new to my hair.
Maybe I will once little squidge is born


----------



## melloumaw

lol sue
jelly it went ginger with the 1st lift, and golden with the second, then this shade with the 3rd, and it only cost me £10.50 total compared to about £50 at the hairdressers.i usually leave about 1-2 weeks between lifting i use xxl 00a absolute platinum and it works fab lots of conditioner in between lifting.then a purple shampoo to tone out the brassy shades, morrisons do the shampoo for £3 the twice weekly revoke, it works on coloured or natural blondes.
ah stacey your being kind, it takes a lot of make up to look half decent
i prefered the way i looked on my wedding day i'll try and put a piccy up


----------



## melloumaw

my wedding day


----------



## staceyemma

You look lovely Mel and really happy  
You have tattoos too  
I have a few tattoos   Never had any until I met my hubby.


----------



## melloumaw

stacey i have a full right leg top to bottom with mermaids,pregnant guardian angel on my left thigh fairy on my left ankle,flowers on my shoulder going down the chest,flowers as a cover up on my stomach,flowers on both shoulder blades one with a fairy, and a half back fairy and dh name on my foot


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, me and my big mouth!!! 

Stacey, I had my hair cut shorter when Isabella was born, I got fed up with trying to play with her with my hair flapping in my face.  

Mel, love the photo, you look radiant!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

But that's the thing... If first one makes you ginger (and the bad kind!) I would have to lock myself inside until second go....... 
But obv outcome is worth it


----------



## staceyemma

Wow Mel bet it looks fab 
I have foot tattoos one has DH name in too 
I have one on my side and butterflies down my back.

So many people judge people with tattoos but when you go abroad and everyones in their swimming gear you'd be shocked at the kind of people who have ink lol

This is my butterfly tattoo right after I had it done


----------



## melloumaw

stacey thats beautiful fine line work,
my uncle used to do mine even the quality isnt top notch they are so important because he did them for me, and even though he;'s gone i still have him with me.i also had a studio do the later finer lined ones.
because of my hairstyles and tattoo's wedding dress shop owners assumed i'd go for a black dress,lol
people also think im gay,or a trouble causer, you wouldnt believe how shy i really am
jelly i wore a leopard print head scarf to wait it out


----------



## Wraakgodin

*Jelly seems to forget that she has a ginger mod*  

Stacey - that looks fab!  I love it!  I wouldn't dare have it done myself though! 

Mel - it is sad that people judge people so much without getting to know them.  If they are put off by your appearance then it is their loss.  Just been talking to my neighbour about something similar, the prejudices that people have against us for being "foreign" (even though she was born here) 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

that's what i love about the internet. no matter where anyone is from or what they look like, the internet evens it all out. you can't make assumptions about people, even though sometimes we do! 

for the record i don't have any tats...i think people get them because they feel out of balance and they get them to balance things up. So while it's (in my mind) ok to get them, one has to be incredibly careful because if a tattoo doesn't complete the balance but throws it slightly in the other direction, you could be there forever getting new tattoos... like putting weights on each side of a scale but never quite getting it level...we all start out fairly balanced as babies but life unbalances us through a whole raft of ways, from scars and injuries, to differences in muscle movement due to repetition causing us to walk or move a certain way, to habits like wearing a watch or carrying a bag....to moles and growths and hair clips and hair cuts and all sorts of stuff. we're all seeking balance, it feels wrong to be out of balance. Most people are slightly out and do things or wear things to try and even it out.... including things like tattoos, piercings etc... nobody can go back to that baby-state where everything is new...if a tattoo brings balance that is fab, but it is risky to get one unless everything is just so, because if, for example (according to my theory) you got a left arm tattoo while wearing a right leg plaster cast..... you might get yourself to feel balanced only to be completely out once the cast came off...


----------



## Wraakgodin

That is the great thing GB, you talk to people and get to know them without making those initial assumptions on what they look like, where they come from, and no matter how level headed you are, you can´t help but make assumptions.  You get to know the real person.  I have met lovely people on FF who have gone on to become good friends, and I have never met them in person!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

For myself the majority of my tattoo's are symbolic to times in my life, others because they completed the effect, i hate being balanced out, i hate symmetry,because if something is slightly out of place it is noticeable, 
if it is unequal to begin with no-one notices,so whilst un-equality may stand out from the crowd no-one knows if that is how it was intended or not, and usually do not comment on it,
and whilst people very probably look at either my hair or tattoos it is not for their approval or comment it is for my own personal taste
i love the fact that a percentage of  people are unique in many different ways, their looks, their, tastes, their personality etc etc


----------



## staceyemma

Mel in fact my butterflies are my recent tattoo symbolise my lovely friends I have met on FF and my infertility journey.

Not your usual 'Magaluf 2013' tattoo on the bottom   that some people have  

My husband has some AMAZING Tattoos, I like them on him  
my husband gets nothing but good comments about his tattoos as they are tasteful and are amazing artwork. 

You get the odd granny give him a disapproving look but I find it funny  

Went to the doctors today as had a itchy rash over my chest and felt itchy all over. I changed my stretch mark balm to a cheaper version   so now Im going back to the old organic one (£21 a pot!) I bought costs a bomb but worth it!
I now have bath oils, and treatment creams from doctor so Im going to have a soak in the tub and hope this itching stops!


----------



## hopepaige

Mel absolutely love the hair due, so creative, i agree with GB though not how i imagined you  

Stace love the tatoo, i thinking of getting one for myself as well, always wanted one but neva new what, now i want my 3 little angels names for sure  
how you doing Stace not long now hey love, your doing so well  

GB not long till 20th   
hope everyone doing well, 

changed my status photie, got to cuddle all 3 of my angels together today for the 1st time, was so amazing. Just so in love and loving been a mum


----------



## goldbunny

wow hope that's so lovely so so glad they are all thriving a four way cuddle sounds wonderful! 

there's a woman i think in the due date march/april who is expecting triplets and worried about coping because her consultant was all doom and gloom about their chances, can't remember her name now, bet she would be happy to hear your story.

DH says it's about 60 hours til the scan? something like that...


----------



## hopepaige

thanks GB 

let the 60hr countdown begin    

i would love to chat to her, it really does just come so naturally, im loving every minute of being a mommy


----------



## melloumaw

ah hope what a beautiful photo.


----------



## Jelly.B

I don't have any tattoes but I like them on others   I'm too much of a whimp to get them haha
I used to have my tongue pierced tho and two piercing in my belly button. Took the tongue one out ages ago.... And the belly ones during pregnancy, but can still put bars through it so might just put them back in over summer   ohhh I should have a look for something sparkly  

Hope, wow what a lovely pic! You look so happy   I haven't seen any baby photos yet..... EMAIL ME MRS!!  

Had haircut yesterday and he cut it too short!! Oh well apparently it needed it as ends was ruined....   hope when he colours it Friday it will look slightly better!! Such a shock lol 

Halfway through the week ladies   having a wine free week and must admit I'm struggling Hahahahahaha
Xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel - I agree, it doesn´t matter who you are, what you have done and what you look like, everyone is special and unique. There has never been anyone like you before, and there will never be anyone like you again - that is the remarkable thing about life and who we are. Although makes me think of Monty Pythons Meaning of Life 




Stacey, hope you get rid of that rash soon.

Hope, what a lovely photo, wish it was bigger so I could see their cute little faces a bit clearer. How is Paige doing now? Perhaps it would be an idea to change your ticker?!

GB, not sure Mr Bunny is helping by counting the hours. Roo67 is a single mother of triplet boys. She doesn´t post on FF much, but I see her updates on ** and all her children are an absolute joy, thriving at nearly a year and a half.

Jelly, I took my earrings out when Isabella was born, she was a bit too fascinated by them, had this image of her grabbing them. Now my holes are closed up. Is your hair too short, or is it just shorter and going to take some time to get used to?

Off to get Isabella some shoes this morning. I am up and ready to go, and the rest of the house is asleep! I would do some work in the garden if there was anything to do, got to get some wood first. Decided to make a table in the middle of the two benches. I started to level the ground yesterday, but stopped as I have to ask DH if we have to lower the high bits, or raise the low bits!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Perhaps just shorter and need to get used to it..... Just hoping a new col will make me feel a bit more comfy! 

Ohh new shoes for madam   lucky girl  

Look at you and your garden work! Bet it will look fab in the end


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning everyone

Hope what a beautiful picture!  
I'm really happy for you I bet you are a fantastic mummy and your little ones are so lucky to have you  

Jelly a wine free week     
I haven't had any alcohol since Christmas   who knows my little boy may be here before Christmas then I'll have a nice glass on Christmas day 

AFM Loving being pregnant at the moment apart from this stupid rash. Baby is moving a lot which I love I rest my arm on my bump and he tells me off kicking me away!   I love it  

Feeling very happy at the moment


----------



## melloumaw

jelly im sure it looks beautiful on you.
stacey have you thought of sudocrem for your rash it is awesome,i even use it on chapped lips, failing that i have a remedy for rash and nappy rash, that sounds yuck but really does work..... egg white apply a thin layer allow to air dry hey presto
sue lucky isabella, does she get to choose her own shoes yet, mine were a nightmare shoe shopping, youngest still is lol


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel I'll give it a whirl! egg white? 
I prefer to try more natural remedies   

I remember when af was late before this ivf cycle I had read on google that putting fresh parsley up my vajoozle would help bring it on   Thank god af arrived before I tried   

My hubby thought it was hilarious but at this point af was very late  

I've never looked at parsley the same since


----------



## melloumaw

at least they suggested parsley and not a cucumber


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha


----------



## Wraakgodin

Bought Isabella these boots - http://www.vanharen.nl/NL/nl/shop/home-meisjes/home-meisjes-schoenen/00003001176688/Laars.prod?r=5&c=3&filter_brand=all&filter_padding=all&filter_size=212[email protected]&orderby=topseller&st=PRODUCT&filter_cat=home-meisjes/home-meisjes-schoenen. We were also looking for trainers for her, but she got a bit grumpy! We got some vests and pants because she has gone up a couple of sizes lately and although we have bought new trousers and t-shirts, we forgot to buy new pants! Got her a cheap rucksack for when she starts school, so she has been spoilt today!

Stacey, it has been over 8 years since I have had a drink. Your son is already letting you know who is boss! Fresh parsley??

Mel, we come to a compromise with shoe shopping! She does say that they are too tight when it is clear that they aren´t.

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## staceyemma

Love the boots Sue   she has been spoilt today  

Can't wait for my little boy to be here


----------



## Jelly.B

8years?!?!!?!! Why why why   I love my wine.... A little too much!

I just won a photoshoot for Max worth $475! Cool!! Entered a competition at the gym a while back and wholla! Really chuffed


----------



## goldbunny

yummy boots wraak!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, lets just say one too many hangovers, and one too many silly things while drunk persuaded me to stop!!!    

Congratulations on the win!  I bet you will get a nice photo or two for that money!  I got an e-mail a couple of days ago that I won a kids lunchbox and drinking bottle, just waiting for it to arrive.  Perfect timing with Isabella going to school in November!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

well if my embie is wriggling on Friday I will feel like I won the lottery!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will have everything crossed for you, GB. 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Me too


----------



## melloumaw

fab boots sue and a great price,fab news bout the win
jelly congratz on the win
gb good luck for friday
stacey dont wish your time away, you really miss having a bump when its gone


----------



## Jelly.B

I miss my bump ...... Don't miss my thighs tho


----------



## melloumaw

lol jelly, i kept those, no matter what size i've been since being pregnant from a 16 to a 4 and finally back to 10 those blumming thunder thighs wont go, 
im also quite odd in the fact that i dont seem to have any true muscle,(its like a bag of jelly)to even try to tense a muscle area causes me pain,(could be the chronic fatigue syndrome and fibromyalgia)the only place you can feel any muscle is my bicep, and i can twitch the breast area muscle but only because i had breat implants under the muscle and that seemed to wake them up lol


----------



## staceyemma

I love my bump  
I just want to check hes real and hes all mine  

My thighs are big jelly I have some working out to do in the future


----------



## Jelly.B

Funny how we all carry belly differently. And trust me, I feel rather wobbly too!!!


----------



## Jelly.B

Meant as in carry the weight differently


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly you're still gorgeous  

My weight is in my boobs and bum  
I am a 38F in bras! Scarily big   I was a 34e before I hate big boobs much rather some smaller ones 
Expect i'll end up with big droopers   boob lift needed  

xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

BOOBIES     (.)(.)


----------



## staceyemma

These aren't boobies jelly these are big mean milking machines


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahahahahaha 

Night night ladies


----------



## Wraakgodin

Don't get me started on thighs!!  I am ridiculously out of proportion, I have only worn jeans once in my life when I was a size 10, and all my skirts have to have an elasticated waist because my thighs are just too big compared to my waist.  I looked for a winter skirt in C&A this morning, and NOTHING in the shop fitted.  I just don't know where to buy anything.  I lived in my autumn clothes last year and just didn't go out all winter because I would be so cold and people would stare at me with my thin clothes.  It was great when I was pregnant, I wore normal leggings, because then my waist was in proportion to my thighs!  Didn't need to buy maternity leggings!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Night night Jelly, sleep tight  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

night jelly,
sue i have some fleece lined leggings off ebay so warm
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Women-Thick-Warm-Fleece-lined-Fur-Winter-Tight-Pencil-Leggings-Sexy-Pants-Black-/200881107860?pt=UK_Women_s_Leggins&var=&hash=item2ec5727394


----------



## Jelly.B

Weight on thighs is the killer really as so hard to get off! I'm only just now fitting into my old jeans! (Refused to buy a bigger size) and I have been slaving in gym and with diets for what feels like 8months lol 
Still not fitting into my fav pair tho..... Might be cause I bought them in child department, few years old hehe.... Man I used to be slim! What on earth happened!!!??!! Oh yes that's right, Max happened   swear the ivf drugs are to blame too tho!!
Sue, if you want to lose weight quick but healthy you should do my diet for two weeks. It's so easy. Boring but easy! Xx


----------



## goldbunny

jelly - you're walking down the road with the cute max and you think _anyone_ is looking at your thighs?


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have been doing Weight Watchers for nearly 3 weeks now, the first 2 weeks I lost half a stone, so it is moving in the right direction.  I need to get back to that gym!  

Not sure what today will bring, Isabella was up half the night coughing, promised her a day on the sofa with tv  and lots of cuddles!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

ah sue is there a virus going round near you, the girls all have terrible throats, friends son has puss oozing from his throat


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, not about 'who's looking or not' it's about how you feel about yourself, inside, and my thunder thighs don't make me feel great nor sexy  

Max has had a cold on and off for AGES, still coughing.... 

Nearly nearly weekend.... Tick tock tick tock....


----------



## Jelly.B

Puss....... Eeewwwww


----------



## Jelly.B

And great weight loss sue!!!


----------



## staceyemma

Good morning!

Hope Max gets rid of this cold soon poor little man  

My rash seems to be calming down hooray! 

Baby was kicking and wriggling around lots last night it was lovely hubby felt him too  

Hubby kissed me goodbye this morning and kissed my belly and told squidge he loved him  

My hubby has been soooo busy he has recarpeted the stairs and landing, redcorated the kitchen, bathroom and front room and next is a new carpet in the front room! I'm not stopping him! 



I


----------



## goldbunny

well ivf has made me gain weight and if i end ip with a baby i shan't care what size i am!


----------



## melloumaw

wow stacey super hubby lol.
sue well done you with weight watchers
jelly i agree, sod what others think its got to be for yourself or whats the point


----------



## Jelly.B

Good for you gb! But I do care about my weight, that's just me!

Stacey, well done hubby    don't stop him hahahaha


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just had a packet of crisps!  But they are only 3 points, I have counted them, and as long as I don’t go over my daily points allowance then I am fine.  I think in the 18 days I have been on my diet I have only gone over my daily points allowance twice, but you get a weekly extra allowance of 49 points to use if you need to, and each week I have only used one or two of those extras.  

I have seen all the children that she has played with and none of them have come down with a germ, but she could have got it anywhere, someone in a shop, or just touching a contaminated surface.  She seems a bit better this morning, although she is snuggled up under her favourite blanket watching tv.

Mel – urgh, puss!  That sounds vile!  I dread to think what taste he has in his mouth!  

Jelly – hope Max gets better soon.  I am counting down the hours to the weekend as well, only because it is dry weather and we can get something done in the garden!  

Stacey – glad your rash is clearing up.  Awwww, that was sweet of your hubby!  Can you send him over to my house when he is finished, I have a few jobs here that need doing!!!  

GB - how are you feeling?  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Hope – hope your little ones are thriving.

DH got a job interview at the moment, he loves his current job, but there is just no stability.  There have been too many scares that he will lose his job.  I think it is a real shame, because I don’t think he will get the same kind of atmosphere anywhere else.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

good luck sue's hubby,
my DH is hacked off with work, he has to work away Monday to Friday for at least the next 3 weeks, he inst paid a different rate for overtime, the boss is only paying for basic accommodation ,with 3 men in 1 room(1 on the children's roll out bed) im trying to find out if he should be allowed a daily allowance for incidentals etc but the info is so mind boggling, but im sure he can have £10 a day tax free, but its trying to tell the boss that lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Good luck sues hubby  

Mel, 3men in one room!!??!! Wow!    hope you find a way to sort


----------



## melloumaw

i bet it stinks in a morning, all that male trumping urgh.
at the end of the day it shouldn't have to cost him extra to go to work, please let my lotto numbers come up  lol


----------



## Jelly.B

Think about the bathroom..... 3 men sharing ... URK hehe


----------



## goldbunny

when the one on the roll out bed sues for work-related back injury and loss of earnings, this boss will wish he coughed up for more rooms.


----------



## melloumaw

no chance gb, he has a back up answer for everything,
ew jelly especially if they all have curry too


----------



## Wraakgodin

When I went away on business I had standard, but spacious room, I certainly didn´t have to share with anyone.  You would have thought that they would want their staff to be well rested in order for them to do the job, rather than squeeze them all into one room and have them sleeping on beds not suitable for grown men.  

DH thought his job interview went well, but time will tell.  He bought Isabella a couple of birthday presents in advance on his way home, one of those hairdressing dolls heads, a Cinderella Barbie and a Winx doll - all half price!  He has also arranged for us to have a photo session at the local photographers on Saturday morning, they are doing a special where you get the photo session and one photo a bit bigger than A4 for 35 euros.  Oh great, my skin is in a terrible state at the moment, better put a mud pack on tonight!   

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

fancy dress photo time! why don't you all go as pirates?


----------



## Wraakgodin

I could go as the back end of the pirate boat!    

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

what about going as santas elves? christmas present for grandma?


----------



## goldbunny

hey coincidentally it is in fact 'talk like a pirate' day. arrrrrrrr!


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, I'm sure you look just fine   just go for it


----------



## staceyemma

Ok ladies here is my final shortlist ( not so short! )

Opinions??
*
Bailey Lewis 

Maddox Lewis 

Jamie Lewis 

Oscar Lewis 

Theo Lewis 

Henry Lewis 

Riley Lewis 

George Lewis 

Austin Lewis 

Mason Lewis 

Jack Lewis 

Sidney Lewis 

Reece Lewis 

Toby Lewis 

Harrison Lewis 

Evan Lewis 

Alexander Lewis*


----------



## Jelly.B

Oscar, theo, Henry and jack my fav


----------



## staceyemma

Thank you lovely Jelly


----------



## goldbunny

deffo not reece lewis the 's' in reece and the 's' in lewis is all a bit slushy sound-wise, similarly not baileylou... the 'l' sort of runs. lee-loo..

don't like Maddox lewis it sounds like a boxer, someone who'd just end up in fights..

absolute favourite is Toby lewis but I also love Theo as a name too. so those two are top. 

for some reason Mason Lewis sounds like a firm of solicitors.


ok third and fourth joint Jamie and henry. 

Toby
Theo
Jamie and Henry.


----------



## goldbunny

do you watch 'neighbours' Stacey or is it just a coincidence a few of the names of people in that seem to be on your list?
at the moment there's a bailey and mason but there has also been reece (or rhys) a riley and an Oscar...


----------



## melloumaw

i like george and jack


----------



## goldbunny

while George is a great name, there's going to be hundreds of them on the back of the royal George... so a George in a class will always be known as George J or George M or fat George or little George or whatever nickname comes about.


----------



## Jelly.B

I love jack! Just cool  
I don't like Toby! Sounds old 

Out of those names, what does hubby like? 
Xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hubby likes Theo


----------



## melloumaw

my nephew is theo, he's a real cheeky chappy


----------



## melloumaw

surely GB we could say that about any name, i understand george is in the limelight at the moment, but any name can get an add on or be shortened should people choose to do so


----------



## goldbunny

According to Ancestry.com's statistics, the birth of a royal baby increases the popularity of his or her name by 32 percent the following year. If this proves to be true, there will be an estimated 1,400 extra Georges born in the U.K. Even pre-Prince of Cambridge, the moniker was the 12th most popular boys name across the pond. But factor in a 32 percent increase and a total of 5,740 Georges will be born next year, making it the fourth most popular boys name in the U.K.

from http://uk.eonline.com/news/442688/prince-george-expected-to-make-name-massively-popular-lead-to-lots-more-baby-georges


----------



## staceyemma

wow Mel your nephew is Theo  

I like theo as I don't know any.

I like Theo George Lewis


----------



## melloumaw

i like the sound of that stacey, and a little prince deserves a prince's name included
http://www.matalan.co.uk/product/detail/Kids-Clothing/Boys/Shop-By-Age/Baby---Newborn-0-18mnths/Bodysuits-and-Sleepsuits/S2537545?utm_source=google&utm_medium=pla&utm_campaign=pla&gclid=CJDbl9Pf17kCFUnK3godZSoAAA


----------



## goldbunny

aw, cute! yeah Theo George Lewis sounds great.


----------



## staceyemma

Oooh could squidge possibly have a name?! 

He'll always be my squidgey


----------



## melloumaw

theo george squidge lewis i think it works
i still call mine by their nicknames, minty mojo and boo


----------



## Jelly.B

Love the name Stacey!!!  

Happy Friday  

The scales are my new best friend this morning   very happy for what I see   and I was naughty and had a bar of chocolate yesterday   might even celebrate tonight and have a bottle of wine, feel like getting tipsy  
So hit my 'target' but now getting a bit greedy and want to lose anther kilo! COME ON     

Xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

well done jelly, just dont go too far the other way,
the girls are away this weekend so i'll be having some cider i think
happy friday ladies


----------



## melloumaw

good luck today gb


----------



## Jelly.B

Nah I could never go too far....


----------



## melloumaw




----------



## staceyemma

Jelly treat yourself  

So glad its friday!!!
After today 5 more weeks at work


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – like: Oscar, Theo, Riley, Jack, Evan, Alexander.  Npt a big fan of: Harrison, Sidney, Mason, Maddox.  But the choice is yours,  you are the ones that have to live with it!

When I chose names I thought Isabella was different enough, but now I see Isabella/Isabel/Isa’s everwhere!  

Jelly, congrats on your weight loss!  Fab!

Good luck GB, I will be thinking of you today.                       

Weather dry, going to drag DH outside this morning and put him to work on the front garden!!!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

wow stacey, your so close now


----------



## staceyemma

I know Mel   i really can't believe I am sat here with a beautiful little boy in my tummy 

So glad to have shared my journey to find him with u all   

This time last year I would have put millions on it that I would never be a mum  

I was so sure that this cycle hadn't worked I really was. 

So blessed and grateful.

Hubby agreed on the name girlies! but of course it could change   hee hee


----------



## melloumaw

buy a personalised vest or something then he cant change his mind


----------



## staceyemma

Good idea Mel  

xxx


----------



## goldbunny

Spot waved. 

hb 163, measuring 9+5. struggling to believe it.
very emotional.
amazed, last night we were despondent as i was convinced of bad news. you'd have laughed if you'd seen me in the scan room, i was lying there panicked thinking why can't they see anything - screen was blank - then i realised they hadn't started yet and weren't even holding the scanner!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Goldbunny, what fantastic news! I am so happy for you! Congratulations! Feeling a bit emotional here! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

congratz gb hope you enjoy now


----------



## Jelly.B

Congrats gb  

Have a great weekend all   mel, thanks for advice  
Xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Morning all   and happy Monday  

More rain here.... Very very fed up! Did get to the gym this morning so I have been 'out' at least lol
Xxx


----------



## goldbunny

well done. naughty spot *made* me eat chocolate marshmallows for breakfast. might have to send in some Weetabix reinforcements. 
10 weeks today feels like a milestone but yet still scared we are not out of danger yet! have booked a reassurance scan for Friday. 

hope everyone is ok


----------



## Jelly.B

Careful of those teeth of yours GB   hehe glad you got another scan booked. Always good to have reassurance. 

Ps.... I did have a naughty pack of crisps... D'oh!!!!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!

Great, now I feel hungry!   Got on the scales this morning and I have lost another 1.3kg, so doing well and feeling good about his diet.  

I can understand why you would be nervous, GB.  I hope the scan goes well on Friday.  

Sending huge hugs round the group.

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Well done sue!!!!         xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

Hello all  

It's Friday tomoz!!  and we are off to Margaret river for the weekend. Long weekend here. Soooo looking forward to it. Lots of winery's, good food. Going with two other couples. One being our next door neighbour and child   booked a massive cabin together will be great fun! 

Anyway, just wanted to wish gb best of luck for scan tomoz! All will be  just fine!  

Have a great weekend girlies  
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Have a nice weekend Jelly!

Me and DH are staying over at Bubble's Saturday night  
Love seeing my crazy friend and get to meet her new doggies!

Last time we stayed Bubble put a little basket of sweeties in our bedroom   mmmm  

Good luck for scan tomorrow GB


----------



## melloumaw

jelly and stacey hope you both have a fab time
stacey pass a hug on to bubbles for me plz
afm full of lurgy, dh came home tuesday instead of friday. he had an off road vehicle accident, he's ok but sore, the driver landed straight between his legs with his hip


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening ladies!

Just getting to the end (touch wood) of the germs here.  Isabella is snuggled up to DH in our bed and they are both asleep, so a night on the sofa for me.  I daren’t disturb them, I did that last night and DH couldn´t get to sleep for hours!  

Mel, hope you get well soon.  Glad DH is ok, hope he is back to 100% soon. 

Stacey, have fun at Bubble’s!

Jelly, googled it and it looks fab!  Have a great time!  

Still working in the front garden.  Put a liner in one of the planters yesterday, will do the other tomorrow, and finish the bench at the weekend – hopefully!  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Mel, oh dear! Glad your DH ok!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck GB! Give the little one a wave from me! 
           

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

at the moment i can't sleep more than 2 hours before getting up to wee it makes for very disturbed nights... damnedfibroid encroaching on bladder space...


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh blimey, GB!  Think what it is going to be like when the baby wants space as well!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

well i am hoping it will move higher up.. trouble is the fibroid may grow too...just have to hope not too much.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Are they going to keep an eye on the fibriod throughout your pregnancy?  I dont know anything about them, does the pregnancy hormones have some sort of effect on them? 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

oestrogen makes them grow they can shrink after menopause. i've got two the biggest is golfbally.


----------



## goldbunny

all ok at scan thank goodness, so so relieved especially as i nearly fainted this morning...
still feeling a bit under-par but new photo is in the diary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285237.0

big boy takes after daddy measuring 11 weeks already and i'm only 10+4.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh GB, so glad to hear it!  I have been thinking of you all day.  

Helping DH in the front garden, saved a bit of money on the soil, getting it from the council's soil bank costs less than a fifth of the cost of getting it from a DIY store or garden centre!!!  Should be finished this weekend!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

fab news about the soil bank sue, what a great idea
hope your all well ladies, 
i still cant fully shake this lurgy,  lol 
mel x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, hope you feel better soon.  Isabella is finding it hard to shake the lurgy as well.  How is DH now?  

DH got the last of the soil today, ended up paying 16 euros, instead of nearly 100!  Got to wait for DH's salary to come in tomorrow before I buy a load of plants!  

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Mel hope you feel better soon  

Sue 16 euros! thats pretty good!  

Someone commented today that every boy that's born recently seems to be called Theo or George  

Is Theo a really common name?  

I don't know any Theo's?

Had a lovely time with bubble on the weekend definitely lots of fun   got to meet Odin and Luna the pups who are just gorgeous.


xxx


----------



## goldbunny

there's a Theo lives in the same road as me about four houses up.. not a baby though, adult/late teen.


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.babycenter.com/baby-names-theodore-4416.htm this graph show a rising popularity.. quite dramatic

well done on the soil sue, what plants are you getting? herbs for the smell? or something plastic so it doesn't fill up with bees every summer? if it's going next to seating be careful of things people could be allergic to.

sorry you got the lurgy mel hope it goes away RIGHT NOW! (orders it off).

big aw to luna and odin. x

afm just escaped midwife appointment feel like I got runover by a truck, she had trouble getting blood out seemed to be very slow, hope it hasn't hurt the blood supply to vital areas.. I hate the way I talk way too much at such meetings and then feel all self-conscious afterwards like I wish someone had been sitting behind me with an OFF button... but when i'm nervous I talk...

wouldn't listen for HB... so tempted to get a Doppler.. might have to sneak another scan in soon.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey – Theo and George aren´t even in the top 50 here, so can’t really comment!  Top names here are Daan and Emma.

GB – not sure what plants we are going to get, not much you can buy at this time of year, might just get some winter violets or something and stock up properly in the spring.  Perhaps some campanulas and lavenders.  I have got 4 lots of bulbs to plant though.  Glad you survived the appointment, hope you recover soon.  DH wouldn´t let me get a Doppler, he said it would make me even more worried than I already was - and he probably was right!  

Isabella has a couple hours at school tomorrow, so nervous about that.  She refused to go to sleep tonight, perhaps the excitement, I fell asleep quicker than she did, I only woke up a few minutes ago when she fell out of bed and screamed!  Oooops!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

dh had his 1st day back on lighter duties today,he's aching but ok
stacey, your name choice shouldnt be influenced by whats popular sweetie if you like it and it sounds right when you say it then its perfect for you.
gb well done with the midwife
sue good luck to isabella for tomoz


----------



## goldbunny

wraak you could try ornamental cabbages interspersed with autumn heathers.. or *****, or do a sort of rockery effect with houseleeks and stuff...


----------



## staceyemma

GB my Doppler is great helps when  have those panicky moments it reassures me and I can relax and get on.
I've never had trouble finding heartbeat first go with it was tricky but I love hearing his little movements and kicks even now.
Hubby wouldn't let me have one at first, he thought I would worry if I couldnt find heartbeat.
I was more worried not knowing he was ok now I can run off and hide and listen to baby if I'm having a moment! 

Xxx


----------



## Jelly.B

I LOVED my Doppler. Everyone was saying about not being able to find a heart beat but I always did   
When the baby moves around his/hers heartbeat changes and sometimes you can also pick up your own! But you will soon learn the difference. 

Busy packing my end. Moving Friday!!!!!    
Xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Love the new picture of Max Jelly I need to meet him one day!  
Hope the move goes smoothly


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, can't believe you 28weeks!!!! Wow!!!   xx


----------



## Jelly.B

Getting max a new swing for new house 
http://www.swingz.com.au/kids-swings/

Also need a new washing machine  ours is a top loader but in new place it has to be a front one to fit. Lucky I love shopping


----------



## staceyemma

What a lovely swing   sure Max'll have loads of fun in that!

Yes 28 weeks Jelly madness!  
Really big bump now I love it! He's a right little wriggler  

Have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow and appt with consultant.
Also have a scan so get to see him again can't wait   hope he is growing all ok!  
Hopefully my placenta has moved too xx


----------



## melloumaw

stacey hope all goes well today sweetie
good luck with the move Friday jelly, loving the new piccy
morning ladies


----------



## staceyemma

Hey ladies had my glucose tolerance test will get the results tomorrow morning 

Baby squidge is measuring spot on for dates was lovely to see him again. 

They did say I had a very small amount of calcification to my placenta and asked me if I smoked?!!! ummmm no! 
Apparently nothing to worry about  its common?
no concern tho as baby is growing well 
Baby weighs about 2lb13oz 
Saw his mouth opening and closing and swallowing was so cute 

Have another scan with NHS at 32 weeks and 34 weeks NHS are taking really good care of me xxx


----------



## melloumaw

hi squidge, lovely new photo stacey, good news for you


----------



## goldbunny

wow squidge (theo?) you look amazing!

hope the results are good Stacey

jealous of the swing jelly! good luck with the move

managing to hold off on getting a Doppler but only because this morning (was just about to buy one!) they sent me a 12 week scan date for next Tuesday (8th) so I will try and last that long.. 6 days!


----------



## melloumaw

not long to wait gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I havent been here the last couple of days.  I finished the front garden, went to garden centre, bought some plants and bulbs and planted them yesterday.  Had an argument with the cashier (in Dutch) about the price, got fed up and went to customer service and got a refund of about 3 euros.  

School went ok, we had a meeting with one of the teachers for an hour, and then went on a tour, we made the mistake of looking into Isabella’s classroom on the way past and she saw us, she ran to us, clung on and wouldn’t let go!!!  So she only had an hour and a half there, next Thursday we will leave her for 4 hours.  She will have 4 more sessions, not sure if we will make them half days or full days.  

GB, there wasn´t a great plant selection, got some lavender for one planter, and I am not sure of the name of the other plant, DH has thrown away the tray they were in, did the main plants with winter violets in betweeen.  Will look again in the spring, see what survives the winter.  I wanted lavender behind the seat as you can sit there and get the lovely smell.  

Jelly, good luck tomorrow!!!!  The swing looks fab!

Stacey, hope your glucose results come back ok.  Glad squidge is ok and growing and kicking well!  

GB, not long to wait for another scan!

Hi Mel and everyone else that I haven´t mentioned!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

ah,sue she'll get used to being at school, mine were the complete opposite, i was waiting for tears and tantrums, when i said right im off for a bit, they never flinched lol, i felt such a bad mum that they didnt mind me leaving  
sue what about some thyme etc or is it too late for that type of thing to plant out
morning all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, I was talking to DH this morning about other herbs, I will put those between the lavender in the spring, they had cleared all the herb section and they were putting Christmas stuff in its place!  

Don't feel a bad mum, think of it as a plus that you have raised confident independent children that can go off to school without fear or nerves.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

do you know what sue, i've always felt that they dont "need" me. as soon as i got with dh they were and still are all for him, think im just the hired help lol(but im also very glad they love him like they do)


----------



## staceyemma

No news about diabetes test results was told that if I had no call then it meant all was ok   no call yet!


----------



## melloumaw

no news is good news stacey


----------



## staceyemma

No call so guess Im all clear for gestational diabetes  
Was secretly thinking it might not be a bad thing as I cannot control my chocolate intake and would have had to sort it out... 

Really going to try harder from today  

Hope everyone is well so glad its Friday!

x


----------



## melloumaw

hey stacey if theo wants choccy give him choccy lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad they didn´t phone back, Stacey!

DH got a 2nd job interview at the mo, it is half an hours drive away and he has been gone for 3 hours 20 minutes so far!  So got no idea what he is doing!  He loves the job he is doing at the moment, but the future is too uncertain, so he is looking for something with a bit more stability.

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

good luck to dh sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Mel!  He came in about 15 minutes after my last post.  They took him on a tour of the factory and to chat to a few people.  He was so tired when he got back I had to make lunch, I made a wrap each, and made an extra one for me tonight, he has gone off to work now. 

Dr Isabella has just checked my ears while I have been typing this and you will all be pleased to know that she has said that there aren´t any spiders!  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

phew sue thats good to know about the spiders lol


----------



## Wraakgodin

I know, Mel.  I was very worried.  At least I can sleep tonight.....!

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies, i hope you are all well
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Mel!  Everything ok here, apart for having a terrible (end of cold) cough.  Isabella is faking sickness today, she says she has hiccups, but haven't heard one hic out of her!  She is off to school again for a half day on Thursday.  Apart from that, nothing interesting going on.  

How are you?  

Anyone heard from Hope?  

Hope everyone is well.  Sending you all hugs.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i'm 12 weeks and later spot is going to have his picture taken. since last times 12 week scan didn't end well, nervous is an understatement.


----------



## melloumaw

i have the same irritating cough now sue, still full in sinus's into the 3rd week now  
i bet hope is super busy with her 3 amigo's lol
good luck for thursday isabella
good luck for later gb, its going to be fab news stay positive for spot


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, will be thinking of you, I can understand the worry.  I hope Spot is fit and healthy and gives his mummy a wave!  I will be glued to the site as much as I can for news.  

Mel, hope you get well soon, annoying when it is lurking around.  I am avoiding cough mixture because of my diet, but getting very difficult to hold off taking some, especially at night!  I just wondered how Hope's little Paige was doing (there were complications last time she posted), as well as her brother and sister.  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue the doctor told me on whole cough mix doesnt help too much, sucking a mint has the same effect as it causes saliva to soothe the throat
prem babies are tougher than people think and i bet all 3 are going from strength to strength


----------



## goldbunny

reckon a spoonful of neat ribena is much the same as your basic cough mix x


----------



## melloumaw

ah but neat squash has a dehydrating effect....


----------



## goldbunny

so drink the water first?


----------



## staceyemma

what time is your scan GB?
Good luck   cant wait to hear your news   xx

Hi Mel and Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am drinking plenty of squash, just hope that I can dilute any of the nasties that are in my throat! 

Mel, when Isabella had a bad cough that lurked around for ages the doctor didn´t prescribe any cough mixture, she said the same thing as your doc.  Just wish there was something that would help it.  Suppose I better keep drinking and hope for the best!

Why do I torture myself, just won a Philips baby monitor worth 160 euros!!  I suppose give it to the next member of the family that has a baby   I know step daughter is trying with her boyfriend, but whether I give it to her depends on our relationship at the time.  She says everything is ok between us but I know she doesn´t forgive and forget that quickly.  She is coming this weekend to pick up the large items that she has left here, so we will see.  Also won the book from the Homeland tv series, never seen it, don't know anything about it!

Still thinking of you GB.                          

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

hi stacey, how you doing my lovely?
sue i saw a few episodes of homeland very interesting. you are super lucky at winning things, i enter every competition going and win nothing lol


----------



## staceyemma

All good thanks Mel.  

My stepsister had her baby boy alfie on Sunday so got to meet him yesterday, makes me so excited to meet my little man!

Need to go do some food shopping but can't be bothered zzzzzz
Might just order it online


----------



## melloumaw

ah i have a nephew called alfie too lol, bet it makes you so excited
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Mel, this year I have done 5,383 entries, won 37 times, totalling 1,240 euros in prizes!  The last month or so has been very lucky because I have had my 2 biggest wins (financially), the Ipad and now this.  On average I win every 145 entries!  Yes, this year I decided to keep records!    

Congratulations Auntie Stacey!

GB, still thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Yes Mel I looked at him thinking this is going to be me soon holding a little bundle of my own  

Sue I have entered competitions in the past once I won a mulberrry designer handbag worth £600 I sold it on ebay  

The best competition I ever won was of course was my IVF cycle from the Lister   Had that call just before xmas last year...


----------



## goldbunny

spot's ok will update more later x


----------



## Wraakgodin

What a relief, GB. Took iPad outside so i could stalk this thread! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

heheh.

ok well scan was sort of ok but he wasn't cooperating he was lying oddly and they couldn't see very well so we didn't get any NT measurements done although they seemed to think that it looked ok as far as they could tell. He's huge, I was 12 weeks yesterday going by dates and they reckon I measure 12+6 today, talk about your life flashing before your eyes I will be sort of 13 weeks tomorrow! Picture not very good but I will put it in the diary later. But he was alive and moving which was a huge huge relief. Struggled to believe it really. Have to go into battle with clinic/midwife to get some answers about clexane as the hospital say the consultant there won't help me till I have seen them and I can't see them til the midwife refers me.... 

ah well, eating chocolate now.   hugs all round.


----------



## Jelly.B

Gb, glad scan went well   don't concentrate too much on 'dates' you'd be surprised how often they get it wrong!  Main thing is the little bub is ok  

Sue, can see your point re winning a baby monitor....   sell iron eBay, that extra cash might just make you smile    

Hugs to everyone  

Been busy with move, and only just got Internet working again. Poor little maxis unwell again. Been to hospital yet again then back to GP. Long story, anyway, he's seeing a specialist Friday so hoping we get this blooming cough sorted! 

Thinkingof you all xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, glad the the scan went well and everything is ok with little Spot.  Typical of him being camera shy!  I hope you can get the Clexane problem sorted out.  I am sure Spot enjoyed the chocolate!

How is everyone else?

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, I hope you can get some answers on Friday and poor little Max will be well soon.  How did the move go?  Still living out of boxes?  Do you need to do much decorating?

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

massive hug for max jelly hope he is ok soon.


----------



## melloumaw

sending get well wish's to max honey


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks guys   poor little man  

Sue, no decoration needed, like it as it is   we might put a pool in next year but that's about it  
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Well, it has to be done, Jelly!! 

If my hubby doesn't dismantle our swimming pool tonight I will stick a big pin in it!

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahahahahaha that made me laugh lol


----------



## goldbunny

and then a big pin in the pool.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I keep asking him to clean it and put it away so I can get behind it and do some weeding, but he just hasn't got round to it.  There is so much junk in the back garden, I want to clear up while Isabella is at school tomorrow morning.  The green bin is going to be collected on Friday and I want it full!  

Sue


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Geez, didn't realise how long I've been away for till I had all these pages to catch up on 

Jelly - Sorry to hear Max is poorly again  hope the docs pull their fingers out and get him better quick smart now, big cuddles to him from me ok? Didn't realise you'd moved already I thought that was still ages away (swear life is sneaking away on fast forward as I sleep each night)

Mel - The fact your girlies are so independent is testament to what an amazing mummy you are, less that they don't need you and more that their mummy's given them the self esteem and confidence to know they'll always be ok  I'd say that's pretty awesome

Wrak - Gosh school already.... I really did laugh at the no spiders in your ears comment!    Can you send me some luck from your winning streak I can't even flog my ebay items atm lol

Goldbunny- KNEW Spot would be perfect, here to stay this little one is.... you've dreamt long enough and now your dreams WILL come true    

Stacey- Can't believe I only saw you two weeks ago.. I'm getting withdrawl symptoms already haha!

AFM: Saw Rach and the twins at the weekend they are GORGEOUS my heart melted into goo when I got my first cuddle can't believe they're 6 weeks *big contented Aunty Bubble sigh* and Rach and Her Fella asked me and D to be godparents to Skye Hannah and Harley Jospeh...... beyond words                                   

Hubby also completed tough mudder Saturday just gone all 12 miles of it. VERY proud of him so much infact I'm doing it with him in July 2014 (must loose this weight and get fit first) I've added the link below so you can see how amazingly mad he is, and I must be.

http://toughmudder.co.uk/

Sorry I'm not here more but doesn't mean I love any of you anyless, being infertile has brought me such beautiful friends and 'nieces and nephews' in many ways I don't think I'd change it even if I could as I would HATE to loose a single one of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles fab to hear from you, glad you seem to be ok sweetie,
send rach and family my love will you??


----------



## goldbunny

lovely to see you around here bubbles x         hope the pups are doing well


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Will do and shall try and haul my bum here more xxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Don't forget to add those scan pics Bubbles is hovering in anticipation  . The pups are mahoosive now Odin is 19 weeks this Friday and Lunar 3 1/2 weeks behind him xxx


----------



## goldbunny

bubble the pics are in the diary http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=285237.0

xx x


----------



## staceyemma

Hey Bubble  
Will be seeing you soon   
Plus hopefully squidge makes an appearance when u come down near our way in December  

One of my lister friends who won a cycle too had her baby boy today 4 weeks early.

I got a funny feeling this little man will be few weeks early too.
Stay put for now Squidge


----------



## Wraakgodin

BUBBLE!!!!  So lovely to see you posting!  Sending you     for selling your items!  Lovely that you saw Rach and her twins, how fantastic that you are now a godmother!  Congrats to your hubby on completing that course, it looks frightening!  Hugs to Lunar and Odin!  

Bubble, what a lovely photo, he looks perfect to me.  

Stacey, eeeeek!  Here before you know it!    How are you doing?  

Isabella went to school this morning, the plan was because of the disaster that happened last time (she stayed just over an hour and went clingy when she saw us) I arranged to pick her up at 12.  I cycled all the way there (takes just over 5 minutes, but it the principle of the thing!) and she didn´t want to go home!!!  She wanted to stay at school!!!  So I came home empty handed!!!  Got to leave in half an hour to pick her up AGAIN!  Spent all day doing housework, I planned to get a lot more done, but got sidetracked rearranging the stuff on the bookcase.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

aw that's great she wanted to stay! despite the extra exercise! she must be settling in already.


----------



## Jelly.B

Bubble, LOVE YOU!!  

Stacey, I thought Max was going to be early, even dr told me so..... And clearly that wasn't the case! 8days over due that lazy little boy hahaa 

Love to all  

Got Max's app tomoz morning so early night for us xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

goodnight and good luck jelly


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, she has 3 weeks before her next day there (they have a weeks autumn holiday in the middle of that), shame they can´t take her earlier!   

Isabella decided she wanted to come 2 days before the planned c-section, so she was a week early!  

Good luck tomorrow, I hope they can sort poor little Max out.   

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Thanks guys     just hope it's a simple thing......   xx


----------



## staceyemma

Hope max is ok Jelly xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Hope Max is ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Me too, not sure what time Jelly's appointment is, but I checked the forum as soon as I woke up this morning! 

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

lots of good luck dust baby max
happy friday ladies


----------



## Wraakgodin

Happy Friday Mel!  Hope you are having better weather than we are!  

Hope Max is ok.  Auntie Sue will start to worry soon!    

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hiya guys, sorry for late update! Internet keeps playing up! 

Anyway, max has got another appointment next week. Dr seem to think it might be tonsil issue. She also mentioned that as he has a few strawberry moles, he MIGHT have some inside, maybe in his throat that could cause this but most likely just tonsils. She also want to do a sleep study but can't get an app till 6th dec unless cancelations. Hopefully next week we will have a def. at least we are on the way. Def not normal to coughing like this for nearly 3months! 

Happy Friday ladies xxxxxx
And thank you all for thinking of him xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awww... poor mite.  I am glad the docs are looking after him and doing investigations to try to sort it out.  Hopefully it will be easily treated and that cough will soon be gone. 

Sending you a huge hug, Jelly - and an extra big one for Max.  

Isabella is flopped on the sofa, think yesterday at school and playing with her friend afterwards have worn her out!  She is watching something on my ipad.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

when I had a bad cough last year I had to sleep in a chair, or at least with my head raised. couldn't lie down without coughing. have you tried not lying him down? x


----------



## goldbunny

i'm not suggesting that is the cause by the way just a way to maybe alleviate symptoms.


----------



## goldbunny

he's not allergic to dairy or anything is he? milk and stuff can cause throat clearing/mucus...


----------



## Jelly.B

He has slept upright for months now. But also it's very difficult to get them to stay that way, babies move around a lot in cot   I have tried everything out there.....Vaporizer in room, my house smells of Vicks! 
Being allergic to stuff at this age is very difficult to assess, we have thought of asthma or even hay fever... but it's too hard to say its that at this age. 

She had a quick look, and said tonsils def swollen. He has difficulties swallowing his own saliva, plus bits in food which is a sign of issues with throat... 

Just glad finally someone actually think something's up!


----------



## melloumaw

oh hugs to max
at least things are moving on for him jelly


----------



## melloumaw

MILESTONE FOR STACEY AND SQUIDGE
congratz today honey
morning all


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ooooooh!  Congratulations Stacey!!!  

Morning all!

Sue


----------



## staceyemma

Thanks Mel and Sue 30 weeks...   
Never would have believed it I'm 3/4 of the way there!

So excited!
Little squidge is getting big now!

I can feel him under my ribs mostly now and his kicks are getting powerful!

I have been bought a moses basket but the mattress inside is like a thin cushion?
Is this right do they need a more firmer substantial mattress in a moses basket?

I have measured it and cant find matrresses to fit?  

Love to u all xxx
My last day at work is next Thursday   can't bloomin wait


----------



## melloumaw

stacey if your using the moses as a day bed then the inch thick mattress it comes with should be just fine. if your using it for overnight then you could get a thicker one 
whats the measurements of the mattress you have


----------



## staceyemma

Not sure what the measurements are Mel can't remember my head is like a sieve! lol  

I'm at work too so can't go measure it  

Guess in a few weeks I need to start thinking about what to pack in my hospital bag   

Can't even imagine that feeling I will feel when my little one is placed in my arms
xxx


----------



## melloumaw

standard moses mattress come in 3 4 and 5 cm thickness, anything thicker than that can cause baby to overheat so im assuming the one it came with conforms to eu standards.
also dont bother with the mattress sheets a pillow case fits perfect and loads cheaper just put the opening end to the bottom
summer slept in a washing basket for the first few weeks with a moses mattress lol


----------



## staceyemma

awwh Summer  

Someone else told me about pillow cases too?
good idea I can get two cotton pillow cases for £2.49  

Cant wait to cuddle and kiss him  
I love him so much already   x x x


----------



## goldbunny

I think babies are like cats and can sleep on anything it's only us fussy adults that think a mattress is too thin... think it's a bodyweight thing. sounds wonderful to be at that stage Stacey and able to plan a bit..  

i'm supposedly 13 weeks today but I can't tell at all. and it is scary weaning off the progesterone.. i'm sort of scared to stop.


----------



## hopepaige

Hey ladies

Sorry been so long since I posted life has become hectic hectic hectic even though im loving every second of being a mommy to my perfect gorgeous triplets its a lot of hard work, this motherly love has just taken over, even when people try to help and tell you to take a break and go for a nap you just cant seem to switch off, when its feed time even if someone has offered to help you just feel so so guilty lying on the bed knowing its babies feed time so I get up and go help, im exhausted I must say but somewhere im getting the power to just carry on  maybe its when I look into the crib and see my little angels and I no then and there its all worth it. They are all doing so well and taken to the bottle so well and picking up weight so nicely, they have hit the 2kg mark this week so very very exciting. Little Paige is such a fighter she is doing so well the doctor is very happy with her progress.

Jelly love how is little Max shame his little tonsils giving him hassels hope he is ok and you can have some answers this week  lots of hugs for you both 

Stace omg love cant believe how quickly time is going for you 30wks and 1wk in counting for maternity leave  before you no it little Squidge will be in your arms 
Yes pack that hospital bag soon love I left myne so late that hubby had to pack it for me when trio decided to arrive early I was lying in the ambulance trying to make a list of what he needed to pack for me 

GB how are you doing? 13wks wow  so so exciting, any morning sickness or cravings yet?? Heheh

Hi sue how you doing? Hugs for you and bella

Hi Mel how are you and your girls? 

Hope all the other girls are well take care everyone such exciting times on this thread at the moment


----------



## staceyemma

Hope!  
So lovely to hear off you and hear that the triplets are doing so well!  
Love seeing the pics on ** of them

I bet you're a great mum  

Think I'll take your advice and pack my hospital bag soonish


----------



## goldbunny

glad you're ok hope hugs to all the babies and extra hug for paige.


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased to hear from you hope, sending lots of virtual hugs


----------



## Jelly.B

Super   to page and triplets   glad they doing so well   

Stacey, I agree, dont worry about thickness of mattress, it's fine. I thought the same thing when I got our Moses basket. Wow, long time ago   

Best advice I can ever give you, or any one, always ALWAYS get baby grows, pjs, sleeping suits WITH ZIPS!! NO BUTTONS hehe last thing you want to do in the middle of the night is fiddle around with buttons   trust me  
Congrats on 30wks!!! 

Gb, it's scary I know, we all been there! But all will be fine  

Mel, hello sweetie, hope all well   
Sue, he's gardening going??  
Bubble      

So weather is fab fab fab here     finally got sun and nice comfy heat hehe even got some colour on my skin for a change lol 
Got ENT appointment tomoz for max (throat, ear and nose doctor) so will update more after
Night night ladies. Xxxxxxx


----------



## staceyemma

Night Jelly hope Max's appointment goes well   xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Stacey, I never had a moses basket so can´t help – sorry.  Have fun Thursday!

GB, sending you hugs  

Hope, you are forgiven, I can understand you have been a bit busy!!  I am glad that Paige is doing well, I was worried about her.  I look forward to hearing more about them when you have a spare minute! 

Jelly B – I am STILL waiting for DH to dismantle the pool, at least he emptied it yesterday.  He planned to clean it and dismantle it today but we went shopping and ran out of time.  I dug up all the sunflowers and the green bin is full, so will have to wait another week and a half to get the next lot of stuff in it!  Good luck with Max’s appointment tomorrow.  So it starts, you gloating about the summer!!  

Isabella had her pre school jabs today, so we are watching Peter Pan and she is getting whatever she wants today, she was very brave.  She is taller than average, and a bit heavier, but they aren’t concerned, she passed all the tests they gave her, the eye test (although she said the silhouette of a dogs head was a polar bear!) asked her questions, gave her tests with blocks, etc.  The only thing she has problems with is holding a pen, she still refuses to hold it properly, we will have to work on that.  

Love and hugs to all 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

I never held a pen properly my whole school life, including doing my open university degree.... as long as she can write legibly it doesn't matter how she holds it. Though they do sell special pens which are ergonomically shaped which you could try if she isn't neat.


----------



## Wraakgodin

She holds it vertically in a fist.  I suppose when I was young there was a lot of emphasis on holding it and writing correctly.  I remember always getting points deducted for my bad handwriting, and in my adulthood I have always felt hard done by because I see so many people whose handwriting is worse than mine!  

DH will have to teach her, I can´t think right, I am a leftie!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

http://www.stabilo.com/pages-nl/ergonomics/

but I have always held a pen by wrapping the whole of my thumb over the top, anchored against my middle finger. gripping it with my first finger and thumb is impossible.


----------



## Jelly.B

Sue, bless little madam and her jabs   I hate taking Max for his injections   sending brave little madam lots of cuddles  

Max had his app today and yes tonsils slightly swollen but specialist doesn't think that's the issue, apparently his adenoids are huge! And most likely will need an operation to remove them   he's so little just makes me so sad thinking he needs an operation  
We still going ahead with sleep study hopefully in 3-4wks time just to make sure it's nothing else happening inside his poor little body. 
For now, not much we can do, just wait, let him cough   stay away from sick kids I guess as germs seems to make him worse.... Hard really as he LOVES playing with his friends.... Told 'mummies' best to meet outside for now just in case.... 
He's such a delightful happy little boy, makes me so upset when he does suffer  

Anyway.... We wait and see.....

xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Jelly I had my adenoids and tonsils out when I was 7 xxx

Sorry Max is suffering   you're doin everythin you can to try to help him xxxx


----------



## hopepaige

JELLY big big hugs to you and even bigger hugs to little max   sorry he is goin thru all this, lots of strength for mommy   

Sue hope you and bella enjoyed peter pan and her school jabs where not to bad  

  to everyone else


----------



## goldbunny

aw poor max, so sorry you're having this stress jelly. my cousin had her adenoids out - I don't think I even know what they are!- and she was none the worse for it. hopefully if it needs doing it can be done soon and then he can play properly again.


----------



## Jelly.B

They are like tonsils I guess but up in nose area rather than your throat.... It's not a major op of any kind but to think a little baby has to go through it is awful  
Time will tell....


----------



## goldbunny

it's actually better to have stuff done when you're small as the chances are he won't ever remember. x


----------



## Jelly.B

Not about 'remembering' it though is it.... Its about the pain they go through at the time


----------



## goldbunny

collectively the pain of the coughing and stuff is probably worse.


----------



## melloumaw

ah, jelly at least you are moving forwards with max,i hope he feels better soon,and if you decide on the op that he recovers quickly
sue as long as isabella is a happy healthy little girl i wouldnt worry too much about writing grip, yasmin used to write mirror image as a toddler lol
hi all


----------



## Jelly.B

Ohh how I wish his cough would just go away     two hours of non stop coughing so far..... It's now 6.30am, might as well get up! Bring on lunch time nap for me and Max  

Hope you all having lovely sweet dreams


----------



## goldbunny

morning jelly, just about to turn in here. big kiss for max x


----------



## Jelly.B

Nite nite gb


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!

Well we had a quiet day yesterday as Isabella had a bit of a temp and felt achy after her jab the day before, she made up for it this morning by being bouncy and full of energy at 4.45am!  DH is going to be tired over the next couple of days, he is working lates and he has to go to this other company this morning and tomorrow morning to see if he is suitable to work there.  They are impressed by him, but they want to check how quickly he picks up the product knowledge before they make a final decision who to hire.  So working from 8am-12 nipping home for a change of clothes and the dashing out and working until 10.30pm, home at 11.30pm, and hopefully be able to sleep ready to get up early again tomorrow!

Jelly, sending you and Max huge hugs, poor mite.

Mel, write mirror image?  That sounds impressive, although I suppose it is not supposed to be!

GB, trying to picture how you hold a pen, had to get one and try it!  

Better go, have to build a tent!  

Love and hugs to all  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue glad hear Isabella is back to her self. fingers crossed for your DH


----------



## Wraakgodin

He isn't sure about it, Mel. It is as much him interviewing them, as much as them interviewing him. He is getting "run away" vibes, he thinks the same thing will happen as with a job he had a few years ago, that the job description is x, but he will be landed with the rest of the alphabet as well! He will be working extra hours for no money just to keep on top of the work and his stress levels down, he thinks there is too much work for one person. He will share these concerns tomorrow, see what they say. Trouble is he is so happy in his job, if there was some job security in it then he would never leave.

Isabella is snuggled on the sofa watching Baby Jake, the boy (a couple of months younger) over the road threw a football directly at her stomach from a distance of about 2 feet. He scarpered quickly when he saw me coming to her rescue, I will tell him next time I see him that if he does it again I will deflate his ball with a pair of scissors and he can explain to his parents why!  She is ok, but says it hurts.

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

midwife let me listen to Spot.


----------



## melloumaw

fab news gb
poor isabella sue, i'd go straight to the mum


----------



## goldbunny

I threw a ball at a friends child and hit them similarly I think. The thing is (and I was an adult at the time, so how a child would know, I don't know) I honestly expected him to catch it, or at least be able to deflect it with his arms. It wasn't a deliberate attempt to hit him just a complete error of judgement regarding their capabilities. Not sure speaking to the mum would do much, but might be worth a shot. it could have just been the child was unable to judge the distance or realise the ball would not be caught.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwww... what a lovely midwife GB.  I am go glad you got to hear Spot again!  

He did throw the ball on purpose, there was no mistaking it.  She saw him this morning and put him in his place.  She told him he was a very naughty boy for throwing the ball at her, and if he hit her again that she would hit back!!!    That's my girl!

Got his sister round playing My Little Pony with Isabella at the moment.

DH had his second day with that other company, he told them he would think it over during the weekend and give them a decision on Monday.  

Happy Friday everyone!

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

i hope spot wants a my little pony.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am sure he will love it, GB!  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

morning everybody woke at 4 and can't seem to get back to sleep hope you all managed more than i did.

stacey is squidge ready yet?  how is it going? all packed and organised? 

i hope max is ok jelly x 

bubble how's things any hot gossip for us?

wraak hope dh's job situation gets sorted to his satisfaction.

hugs for paige bridget and thomas hope you are all doing well in hopeland.

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning GB (and everyone else)! 

Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.  Anything on your mind stopping you sleep?

Isabella and DH have gone off to the playground, I have made wraps for when they come home, and cupcakes with a chocolate filling are in the oven! 

Going to do some serious thinking about the future over the weekend, what sort of work I want to do, I would prefer something administrative or archive/records department, but will probably get some production work just to get some money in short term, but work hard (perhaps studying) towards the long term goal.  I have contacted the police (again) and registered as a volunteer there doing admin/archive work (I cant even run to the end of the street, let alone catch a burglar!) so perhaps that is a way to get a foot on the ladder, will look good on the CV while doing something worthwhile.  Anyway, we will see.  They replied and said they would be in touch soon, but they said that in June when I originally contacted them! 

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

wanna cupcake!!!!!!!!!!! *does the puppy eyes*


----------



## goldbunny

good luck with the cv/job plan wraak. it's so hard to look at it on all levels I think, you have to look both at what is necessary now and what would be ideal in the future and then somehow match them up.. it's so easy to get trapped doing something that isn't where you want to be but then again sometimes where we want to be we'll never get to. I think being able to put as much into a personal record as possible is the trick, I have so little experience really for my age it would stand against me badly if I tried to get work... but I know that if I manage to have Spot I will have to make a forward looking plan immediately to allow myself time to get where I need to be, even if it means doing all kinds of odd jobs in the meantime just to get some CV experience. I can't just sit back and wait for spot to start school and then start wondering what to do.. for a start i'll be nearing 50! I always wanted to teach piano but since I can't actually play it that is a slight flaw in the plan. But maybe spot and I could get lessons together. (I like the idea of teaching piano because it is an indoor job you can do til you're 100... as long as you can hear ok you can keep doing it, whereas some jobs you would have to retire from...since I will be starting late I can't 'train' to do something I would have to stop at 60... )


----------



## melloumaw

morning ladies, hope your all well, 
got a busy day today, just waiting on a delivery of 2 midsleeper beds for youngest 2, hmm lets see how long it takes to put them up lol


----------



## staceyemma

Happy Monday Ladies  
It's chucking it down here  

31 weeks today  
9 weeks to go- single figures!

Had a nice weekend Bubble came down to stay  

Thursday is my last day at work really looking forward to it but also scared at the same time.

Everything is feeling so real now  

Spotted my first few stretchmarks last night on my one hip.
Bugger  

Baby has been lovely and wriggly last day or so   I know when he sticks his bum up in the air I rest my hand on it  

4 days left at work....


----------



## Wraakgodin

Here we go GB, this was taken yesterday, I think there are less left now! 
 
The plain ones have chocolate inside, the ones with sprinkles have jam. DH blamed ME because he said they were too nice and has to have a second one!

I talked to my parents yesterday about my job plan and I could see the disappointment on their face when I said I was going into production work, but I look at it as one step back to take 2 steps forward. It is money to reduce the stress, pay for activities as a family, and after school things for Isabella, for paying for a home study course to improve my prospects, it is for getting out there and chatting to people to reduce the lonliness and improving my Dutch, I can only see positives. DH has decided to go phone up that company and say he is interested in the job, so there is the possibilities of working evenings as well as mornings as he won´t be working shifts, but I won´t go overboard, I will keep the family/work balance, want to see DH and Isabella occasionally!

I have little experience as well, I have only had 2 jobs in my life, the first one for 18 years and I only left to come over here. Then studied Dutch for a few years, got a job and only left when I was pregnant. I worked it out financially that there was so little left over after I paid for childcare that I decided to stay at home with Isabella. DH was in a much better paid job but had to leave because he was allergic to the new paint they started to use, so now he is in a job with less money things are a bit harder. The new job is the same money, but at least it has the security of a long term contract, at the job he is now he will be leaving in early 2015, and he isn´t willing to hand around until then and find himself unemployed.

I come from a musical family, my cousin is a music teacher, most of my family can play at least one instrument, but I haven't got the patience to learn. If I don't pick up something immediately I get frustrated and annoyed with it! I tried to learn piano when I was on my 2ww's as something to keep me occupied so I know it isn´t for me. I do regret not learning when I was younger but my parents didn't have money for lessons. At least if I get a part time job, if Isabella wants to do something like that then she might be able to.

Sorry for the waffle, morning Mel! 

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Our posts crossed, Stacey!  They are talking about 20 degrees here tomorrow – weird!!  Will believe it when I see it!  Dry until Friday.  

Eeeeeek!  Not long now!   Good luck Thursday!  Glad you had a lovely time with Bubble, how is she?  

Sue


----------



## melloumaw

sue hats off to you, you have a plan and direction and all the right motives.
i didnt work until summer went full time as she used to go down hill very quickly when she started nursery, then had a lot of time off in the mornings with her chest it used to clear up by dinner time tho, so it would have been impossible to work, when she finally went full time i became a dinner lady, not the job of choice but i cant complain, its well paid including all holidays and i get to spend every other minute with the girls


----------



## Wraakgodin

I thought about that Mel, but they don't have school dinners here.  At Isabella's school they have a fruit break in the morning, then at lunchtime they have 15 minutes to eat a packed lunch from home (and chocolate and sweets are banned from the lunch) and 15 minutes in the playground, and then back to the classroom until 2.15 when school finishes.    I thought about working at a playgroup, but there are so many qualifications you need these days, when my mum started doing that when my bro was a baby she didn't need anything, but times have changed.  A neighbour of mine works training supermarket checkout people and their company's practice is to hire them when they leave school and get rid of them when they are 20.  You never see "old" check out people here, so that is out.

Not sure what I will do in the holidays, perhaps just work evenings when DH is home.  There is an advert on a job agency website for production work where you are sent wherever you are needed, so you are not attached to one company, the hours are variable as well, it could be as little as a few hours a week or as many as 40, depending on demand.  DH said not many people are interested in those jobs because of the unpredictability, but as I am not entitled to any unemployment benefits (you have to have worked so many weeks in the last year to qualify) any money I get is a bonus. 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Stacey, so happy for you!! Not long now!!   

Sue, could yu do reception work somewhere? Like in a hotel or something... Cleaning, bar work?? Not the best, but hey, sometimes we just need to get some money in! Babysitting hehe

I'm so very very lucky I don't have to work, although had a years of stressful work as a PA in London. Think I done my share haha

I'm sure you will find something Hun


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jelly, I don´t do my own cleaning, let alone anyone elses!!!   

How is your poor little Max doing?  

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Hahaha 

I used to do cleaning work, after school  

Max is ok, coughing away as always   but he's ok, a happy bunny otherwise


----------



## staceyemma

Im going to pack my hospital bag this week can anyone recommend anything else

*My bag*
two nighties (pref black to hide any stains!)
Dressing gown
slippers
socks
big pants
maternity towels
breast pads
nursing bras
snacks for labour- cereal bars etc
Lucozade orange glucose drinks
Ipod
lipbalm
comfy outfit to leave hospital in
hairbrush, hairbands, deodarant, shampoo, shower gel

*Squidge's bag*
a few sleepsuits
nappies
cotton wool
wipes
hats
scratch mitts
snowsuit
formula milk just in case
bibs, muslin cloths

so much to think about


----------



## Jelly.B

Seem to be getting back my girdle pain... weird as clearly not pregnant! I'm so sore   must be carrying little man wrong! 

Stacey, leave iPod, you won't have time for such luxury haha   think you all set!


----------



## Jelly.B

Dry shampoo 'just incase a c-section' maybe..... You won't want to bring hands up to wash your hair xxx


----------



## staceyemma

Ha ha  

Feels so real now....

good idea about the dry shampoo


----------



## Jelly.B

Lots of skin moisturiser for both you and baby. Hospital air so dry.....


----------



## staceyemma

Added to the list   
Wonder if he will be here for Christmas?


----------



## Jelly.B




----------



## goldbunny

to add to the list?

toothbrush/paste

couple of face cloths/wash cloths

camera

handbag mirror/face makeup for looking better in photos

spare carrier bags - either for laundry or presents or anything else that suddenly doesn't fit in the bags you brought.

antibac hand gel for visitors or yourself?

dummy/comforter if squidge is to have one?

earplugs for sleeping on ward/face mask for day sleeps

address book/phone numbers in case phone battery flat

phone charger?

phone

spare change in case you need to buy anything

sucky sweets 

maternity vest? 

waterproofing in case tipping it down when leaving

also leave snow-shovel , de icer, jump leads etc in car.. 

pot noodle or something for DH? man sized snacks...

spare mens deodorant for when you've been in labour 14 hours and he pongs.

likewise reading book/puzzles for DH..

teddy for squidge (for the photo sessions)

pram blanket/cover for car seat in case of crap weather

plastic food bags or a lunchbox for putting opened food packets in once you've had a bit but want to save the rest.

nail file! scissors for cutting labels off things. 

.. still thinking...


----------



## goldbunny

what about that nappy cream stuff for not getting a rash?


----------



## goldbunny

I have given it some thought and I think you ought to pack Bubble. So she can report hourly on your progress.


----------



## goldbunny

and a couple of pens in case you need to write anything down. Like questions for your consultant or something that you think of in the middle of the night. Or instructions or something. And what about one of those inflatable cushions with a hole in it for the journey home in case your lady parts are on the sore side?
and a torch for reading under the bedclothes? and clothes pegs/pins for holding stupid hospital gowns on.
and some monkey chow
and your extra shoes
and your angry eyes, just in case


----------



## goldbunny

sorry I got a bit carried away and came over all 'toy story' there...


----------



## staceyemma

Good list!  
Bubble is very near my neck of the woods the week before he is due so who knows!  

Guess its one thing I don't know for sure...exactly when he will appear!


----------



## goldbunny

maybe you need a 'santa hat' too. And a little one for squidge.


----------



## goldbunny

oh! wait, I know! top photo idea, take a big roll of Christmas wrapping paper and then sort of wrap squidge, and make it look like you just unwrapped him! how cool!


----------



## Wraakgodin

GB, when did someone give birth in Toy Story??!    

I can´t add anything else, the few extra things I thought of GB covered.  

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

/links


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bubble will be there lol Stacey gets no say


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good, then we know who to nag for updates between contractions! 

Sue


----------



## Jelly.B

Don't 'over pack' Stacey. Half the stuff you won't even use and ear plugs gb!!! Why on earth would you need that?? She will have the baby next to her, she won't get any sleep anyway   she will be too in love to sleep  

Can't wait!!!! BRING ON BABY SQUIDGE


----------



## goldbunny

some people get sent into hospital early so may need the bag before the birth as well as after....


----------



## Jelly.B

Then that's what hubby are there for. To bring you what you might need, not to pack the whole house before hand.


----------



## goldbunny

well it's not like ear plugs and a few extra carrier bags would take up much space....


----------



## Jelly.B

A torch and a shovel would... What I'm saying is, hardly worth it since highly unlikely you would use them and simply unnecessary AND more stress in terms of MORE to pack!


----------



## goldbunny

1. nobody mentioned shovel now you are just exaggerating 

2. it's not a set of 'you must take these' instructions, it is a list of suggestions to add to a list. it's also far easier to take stuff out than be running around at the last minute.

3. i cant wait til i am a mum and then the universe will treat me as if my opinion is valid instead of worthless. i just hope i don't get turned into someone who treats non mums as if they couldn't possibly hold an opinion worth having.


----------



## Jelly.B

Really really harsh gb!! Firstly, seems to me you are allowed to say all your opinion on every thread, good or bad, yet I say 'some of those things is not worth taking!' And you go off on one like this! 

Ok, so shovel to be in car, that's what you said, nonetheless, it's taking something that's suppose to be magical like packing a simple bag for the birth of your baby  into a stressful thing. It's not healthy. I'm not speaking for Stacey but if you listed a that to me you would make me stressed! 

Secondly, I have NEVER said your opinion isn't valid! Nor would I EVER treat ANYONE like it with child or not!! Just because you have a child doesn't mean you know everything! All children are different, all pregnancies are different!  I would NEVER think anything else! 

This isn't healthy, your view on things!

Ladies, sorry if this is harsh but like 'others' I need to be able to speak my view also. 
Think best if I leave thread. Makes me stressed at times! And I certainly don't need it!!


----------



## goldbunny

i just don,t get it , i try to help and i just get bullied! i'm just completely lost for words.


----------



## melloumaw

gb you dont get bullied at all, 
you are very strongly opinionated, you make a deal of nothing, you blow up when there is no need, and you take things out of context many times,when someone reacts the same to you as you do to them you react like this,opinions should not be taken offence at as they are simply opinions


----------



## melloumaw

stacey heres a link hope it helps
http://www.babycentre.co.uk/what-to-pack-in-your-hospital-bag
hi ladies

/links


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have locked this thread until I can have a proper look at it tonight.  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Here is a new thread ladies.  

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have started a new thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=313894.0 Hopefully we can all move on from yesterday and start afresh

For information here is a link to the site guidelines - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=529.0 which includes things like netiquette, board posting guidelines and procedures if you feel you have been bullied.

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## goldbunny

morning


----------



## melloumaw

Good luck for your last day at work stacey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Maternity Leave Time               Ps: Stacey did you know it's illegal to not spend at least one full week of maternity leave in Bubbles house!!! I know I was shocked too but it's true and I hate to see you end up a criminal raising Squidge in jail


----------



## goldbunny

lolol @ bubble. 

enjoy every minute of your leave Stacey and squidge.


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles it sounds like a fab law must have been passed since i was last pregnant. where were you when i needed you all those years ago


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel -lol it's there for next time


----------



## melloumaw

i'll take you up on that offer bubbles lol
well its our Halloween dinner at school today, so im of to work in a black cat onesie with full face paints on i hope the others come dressed up lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel that's fab news ! 


Talking of which I have some news of my own and wanted my babydust brigade crew to be the first to know ....
 Today we called to officially start the road to being a forever family with an adoption agency  

Feeling abit weak at the knees, especially when she said there was a course in January (pending us being suitable) 

Long road ahead and we may be rejected but please   for us xxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

oh wow bubble that is great news, I hope the process is quick and smooth for you       

what will you ask for? are you going to get siblings or just one?


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

OMG!!! Just had a call first visit is Nov 14th        
Goldbunny - Sibling group of two would be my ideal 0-5 yrs


----------



## goldbunny

holy cow batman, get the hoover out! hehe it will be fun for you having Christmas and being maybe able to plan a bit... I wonder how soon they will let you see profiles...I think siblings would be a handful but it would be lovely to have two so they can play together when they are old enough. hehe, very excited for you x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Feels like a weights been lifted, I know adoption will be hard but to finally say, 'I'm done with tx' feels amazing


----------



## goldbunny

well whoever gets you for a mum will be very lucky indeed xx


----------



## melloumaw

fantastic news bubbles, im so pleased and proud of you


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thank you Mel       

We spent so long looking at donor tx or surrogacy and then I just thought .. why? I'll love him/her/them no matter how we find them, my heart already belongs to them. 

We want to be a family


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny THANKYOU!


----------



## melloumaw

you will make a wonderful forever mummy
when  our house is our own and we extend it we also want to foster as well as have our own little one


----------



## melloumaw

stacey how was the first day of maternity leave for you?


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies,
hope your all well on this miserable monday morning, Dh is working away this week, so im giving each room a lick of paint to occupy my time, the girls will be stuck in watching junk kids tv/on laptops/xbox/ or painting pictures and generally making a mess for me to tidy up lol
mel x


----------



## goldbunny

sounds fun mel, i am hoping we can start getting the hideous wallpaper out of the nursery. we've almost agreed on a paint colour though it will be basically cream. funny how you can sit there trying to decide between two almost identical colours. it's obviously too early to 'nursery up'the room but at least a cream base will be easy to add to once we find out if we're minnie mouse or thomas tank....

though i am tempted by carrying on the 'spot' idea and having a 101 dalmatians theme!


hope everyone ok this morning.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mornin all! Goldfunny I think creams a fab nursery main color so many amazing accessories you can get now the 'color' can be brought in this way  

Mel- have a fab half term shame hubbies away mind 

Afm: memorial disco for my friends daughter was this Saturday we raised over £800 and have a website for donations that's still raising . Now it's over I can back away a bit and focus on our own home and plans (lots of de-junking to be done before November 14th. Our planned nursery/child's room is already cream but am going to touch up prior to visit . A friend already gave us a kiddies kitchen set (brand new)  for little Bubble their way of saying they're behind us . 
Can't believe by next Christmas we may be matched or at least on the way xxxx


----------



## melloumaw

bubbles, its fab you can finally move forwards, im so pleased the disco went well.
(dont forget i saw you with 2 l.o's) keep that in mind sweetie  
we're all behind you even if you need to rant


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Mel - Thanks hunny but so far so good, feel fab to be moving in a new direction one away from needles, drugs endless immunes and the emotional and physical drain there is.. now all I have to focus on is showing the SW  the love I already have waiting and letting that do the talking


----------



## melloumaw

tell the SW to look at your posts and replies on here she'll soon be able to tell what a fab forever mommy you'll be


----------



## goldbunny

can you believe it? 3 more sleeps until my 16 week scan!      please let everything be ok! amazing if we have got this far...  

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny Can't wait to hear your good news tomorrow!!!! Will you find out if blue or pink

Wrak - Are you still about hunny 


So officially 14 sleeps away from Initial Visit .... so far I have prepared 

Contact Details for all work referees and notified them for both myself and Mr Bubble
Contact Details for all personal referees and notified them 
Letters from support network (who can't be official referees but are keen to be noted) 

Still to do: 
Thorough house clean and de-junk of two spare rooms 
Call Consultant and GP and arrange appointments to get letters stating I'm doing well after breakdown in January 2013/proactively managing depression etc etc and notify consultant they will be in touch 
List of all questions for future process to prepare and print ready for file 
Prepare a photo book of this is us  (I know this may not be needed but think it gives a good oversight of who we are and the family we are offering)

Any other suggestions ??


----------



## goldbunny

biscuits?


----------



## goldbunny

will you need things like birth dates. parents maiden names, postcode of the schools you went to, odd information like that?... probably best to make sure you've got everything to hand that they could ask about.. dates you moved from previous addresses? probably need to have a plan to hand about the pets, eg will you put up gates to keep the dogs in one place, stuff like that. is the garden secure? see if it was us we'd have to cover the pond...


----------



## melloumaw

just be you bubbles sweetie xxx
gl gb


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Thanks Mel  

So quiet here now   miss all my ladies and want to share their and our journeys ...

Goldbunny how did your scan go!! I have a feeling I know if pink or blue


----------



## melloumaw

i know i liked the thread part 3
i been busy sweetie, got the decorating done downstairs at least,stopped at mums last night with girls going for a long weekend, dh should be home in a few hours so im looking forwards to some quality time with him if he's not too tired


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Lol OOOH Mel   Ooh lala


----------



## melloumaw

whilst the kids are away the parent MUST play lol


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Well I hope you have a fab weekend Mel


----------



## melloumaw

so do i 
how do you feel now you have taken your step forward


----------



## goldbunny

that wasn't a step, that was a leap!


----------



## goldbunny

leavin for scan shortly.... will report back later! nervous as a turkey on Christmas eve!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

I feel amazing Mel! Think maybe it was just meant to be this way, not all of us get the story we would hope for but that doesn't mean the story cant have a happier ending than we'd dreamed  

Goldbunny - Come on don't keep us in suspenders!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny all will be fines I knows it in my Bubble knowing way  xxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

if it looks ok and spot is behaving I might adjust my ticker later since I am still running to my original dates but according to my 12 week scan I should be 16+2 today... so don't get confused if half a week vanishes.


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You'll still be technically what your ticker says as conception date can't have happened prior hun as was ivf


----------



## goldbunny

spot's ok! gotta run cause DH shouting me but will try and put a pic in the diary later.  


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw

congratz gb, time to relax a little now


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Bubble MUST NOT look at be my parent until after panel.......MINIMUM  

Ladies Why oh why did I do this (though have looked before without this pang)... 

Just seen a profile that has stolen my heart (children much older than I thought).. two sisters... think it's caught my heart, and eyes for three main reasons...
1. They sound like they love all the types of hobbies we have always envisaged sharing with our children
2. They are stunning and the image of Dh as a child only of course little pinks instead of blues..
3. One of the sisters is named the first name we chose for our future daughter many moons ago, and it is a very unusual mythological name... the second is named one of our later choices

Is that what triggered it?... I couldn't help but sit stunned and take their reference number down despite myself........

How mad am I


----------



## goldbunny

wooah

well that is either *fate* and a spooky coincidence thing that is part of some predestined universal mystery 

or, a sign that there will be many children out there who in one way or another would 'fit' with your lives and dreams...


time will tell! how exciting!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

goldbunny said:


> wooah
> 
> well that is either *fate* and a spooky coincidence thing that is part of some predestined universal mystery
> 
> or, a sign that there will be many children out there who in one way or another would 'fit' with your lives and dreams...
> 
> time will tell! how exciting!


Thank Goldbunny - I think maybe you're right now to convince the SW that   

How did your scan go pink or blue or too soon?


----------



## goldbunny

we're staying team yellow for now... x


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Most special surprise EVER xxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Yesterday out of the blue we received an email from Reprofit in the Czech Republic (directly after our last failed cycle feels like many moons ago I had emailed them about DD) 

The email apologised for the delay but said we had an almost perfect match too 2 hatching grade 1 blasts, and that if we were ready we could proceed.....

I admit for a second I paused, EXPECTING to feel torn somehow by this out of the blue offer.... but I didn't infact I don't think I've ever been happier than I was sending a reply to say I appreciated the offer but we have realised our child is waiting for us via adoption and we had no wish to seek further tx...

I have no concerns I've turned down our chance to be parents... the opposite I feel we're truly on our way.

Had to tell you all


----------



## melloumaw

so pleased you feel that way sweetie, the future is only a step away


----------



## melloumaw

stacey how you doing honey?


----------



## goldbunny

hello peeps
had my consultant appointment today, heard Spot's heartbeat mmmmmmm... 
so sweet

looks like I am going to be full of drugs and covered in scans so not a peaceful pregnancy but I guess I prefer it that way really, rather that than they abandon me...

next week is my 20 week scan! now going to be taking aspirin apparently along with the pregnacare, calcium tablets, clexane and high dose folic acid...
got a bit emotional on the way back from Tesco in the car realising that all these scans and stuff sort of means people actually fighting to get spot here in one piece... makes it more real... might start to believe he will actually be here by easter. Bought him a hare today, it's head rattles. DH gives me disapproving looks when I buy things. The nursery is painted but we need carpet/lightshade/lamp and curtains etc... will prob get those this year but leave getting cot etc til Feb time...

Stacey, what news?? can't be long now?

hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## goldbunny

anyone still out there?

got my 20 week scan this afternoon   v scary!!!


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goodluck GB- Not that you'll need it Spot will be safe sound and kicking  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## goldbunny

thanks bubble. Spot was!  

it's all a bit emotional really. completely blown away by the fact it is me in this picture.... spent so long watching ultrasounds on tv or having other people go for them, to be coming out of our own 20 week u/s is just mind boggling... Spot's pretty much bang on for dates and they didn't see anything obviously wrong. just amazing.


----------



## melloumaw

fab news gb
time to relax now


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - You are 100% right you've waited a long LONG time for this so PLEASE enjoy it now, of course you will still worry and need some reassurance but you appear to be on the right combination of meds to ensure everything is progressing beautifully, I'd hate for you to look back in another 4 months and feel you missed out on 'enjoying' the pregnancy you have long waited for and deserve  xxxxxxx


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble

Goldbunny - Saw this and thought of you!

http://www.theworks.co.uk/p/books/the-expectant-knitter/9780307406606



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## goldbunny

aw thank you bubble!

thirty projects!! ha ha ha!    have they seen how slow I am at knitting? Still working on the blankie but there's loads left to do! I have the wool for other things but unless I turn into some demon knitting machine... (possible? after Christmas perhaps?) I'm not sure how many of my ideas will make it to reality. 

looks a great price though! alphabet block toys sounds fun! 


still not really believing it - I'm (by scan dates) 21 weeks already but it doesn't seem real at all, and I get a shock seeing myself in the mirror. 


any news from Stacey anyone? no sign of her in here! is she ok? Stacey? are you there?


----------



## melloumaw

good morning ladies
i hope you are all well
stacey your only a week away if you havent given birth already, wishing you a speedy pain free labour
love to all


----------



## Wraakgodin

New thread this way........ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=315868.0

Sue


----------

